# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Доска объявлений.

## maknata

Ребят, теперь у нас будет усовершенствованая доска:biggrin: Писать можно всё, но через три дня посты НЕИНФОРМАТИВНЫЕ будут удалятся. Прошу отнестись к этому с пониманием :Aga:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Люди! Коллеги! У меня появился заказ на корпоратив. Сеть ювелирных салонов. Самая большая в городе. Может кто - нибудь сталкивался с ювелирной тематикой. Про драгоценные металлы загадки какие - то что - ли? Не знаю что им придумать. Не подскажите где поискать?
__________________
*Пеструшка Веселушка*
Татьяна, вот 
Ювелирные загадки-договорки.
Оно, как дивный лик луны,
притягивает взшляд.
И с ним порою сопряжён
Событий важных ряд. Оно, как солнца дивный круг, как обруч золотой.
Его подарит милый друг
невесте молодой.
и вспыхнет милое лицо, приняв от жениха...(КОЛЬЦО) 
он кольцу как сводный брат,
но немного краше.
он каменьями богат,
дивно разукрашен.
И в алмазах, и в топазах,
Ты его узнаешь сразу.
просто щёголь паренёк
драгоценный...(ПЕРСТЕНЁК)
на цепочке золотой,
лёгкой, длинной и витой,
он красуется, висит, у него солидный вид.
Солнце отразилось в нём
ярким праздничным огнём.
от него богатством веет.
на груди он женской млеет.
для девиц и для матрон
просто клад такой...(КУЛОН)
звеньепадом прошуршав,
вам напомнит не дыша
о губах, что говорили, о руках, что подарили
вам премилую вещицу,
вместе с ней-себя частицу.
лёгкой змейкой обовьётся, к шее ласково прижмётся, о любви напомнит точно
эта прочная...(ЦЕПОЧКА)
он запястье обвивает, о любви напоминает.
в нём лучи луны и солнца,
пульс под ним горячий бьётся.
всем по книге он знаком, 
и Куприн писал о нём.
знают люди много лет
тот гранатовый...(БРАСЛЕТ)
ушки милой украшают,
в солнечных лучах сияют.
эти славные милашки-
словно девочки-близняшки.
улыбаются прохожим:
"Как две капли мы похожи,
будто в зеркало глядимся
и хозяйкою гордимся"
хороши близняшки-крошки-
эти дивные...(СЕРЁЖКИ)
она украсит кардиган
и оживит берет,
ваш подчеркнёт прекрасный стан
и скроет пару лет.
изящным росчерком она
поможет подчеркнуть,
как величава и нежна
вся женственная суть.
её прекрасней не найдёшь,
незаменима в этом...(БРОШЬ)
на головах прекрасных дам, простых и буржуа,
она блистала тут и там.
и чудо-кружева
из тонкой нити золотой,
алмазов, жемчугов
вам придавали образ той
из греческих богов,
которая пленяла всех,
был у неё везде успех.
в глазах как будто дерзкий демон,
коль на головке...(ДИАДЕМА)
как в брызгах маленьких камней
сияет солнца свет!
в нём быть не хочется скромней,
желанья просто нет
но есть желание блистать,
прекрасной королевой стать,
сиять на сотни тысяч лье
в ажурном кружевном...(КОЛЬЕ)
Г. В. Лаптева-автор.
есть ещё Гимн ювелиров-песня-переделка и Оды во славу металла. если надо-напечатаю.

----------


## KAlinchik

> У меня появился заказ на корпоратив. Сеть ювелирных салонов


я делала такой конкурс:
выбирала из зала 2-3х мужчин и говорила им за определеное время привести как можно больше женщин , на которых есть золотые украшения, потом посчитываем не кол-во женщин, а кол-во украшений,выбираем победителя...
надеюсь, ясно суть изложила?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Повторюсь с просьбой о песнях, где звучат имена Фира и Капа. :frown:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
нашла только такую:rolleyes: про Капу кладовщицу
http://www.jetune.ru/track/1115455/mp3/kapa_kapitolina/

----------


## laro4ka09

Дорогие мои! Очень нужна Ваша помощь! Первый раз готовлю свадьбу в стиле советских 60-х. Молодые (вместо распределения) обязанностей будут принимать обязательства на первую пятилетку. Помогите с идеями! 
И что можно в стиле 60-х интересного провести (конкурсы, викторины), подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## optimistka17

> Молодые (вместо распределения) обязанностей будут принимать обязательства на первую пятилетку.


  -Получить звание матери- героини, обзаведясь пятеркой славных малышей
-Отказавшись от вредных привычек, записаться в Клуб Моржей
-На своем дачном участке вырастить молодильные яблочки
-На каждую годовщину собственной свадьбы , высаживать перед окнами своей спальни новую белую березу.
-Купить теще новые сапоги
-Совершить кругосветное путешествие, убедившись, что дома- лучше...

Это в таком плане тебе хочется?

----------


## strannix

Народ помогите, как всегда на голову валится неожиданные заказы, просят выручить. Вот сегодня, отдыхаю после вчерашней свадьбы, звонок, просят пару часов поработать в баре на вечере, но тематика в стиле 90-х . Про цены я нашел, что еще можно найти. И просьба, если кто откликнется, укажите четко тему страницу где искать или напишите  здесь. Дело в том и инет вышел по телефону, скорость никакая,  страничка может с пол минуты открываться.  Надеюсь поможете. А я пока у себя пороюсь.

----------


## skomorox

> -Получить звание матери- героини, обзаведясь пятеркой славных малышей
> -Отказавшись от вредных привычек, записаться в Клуб Моржей
> -На своем дачном участке вырастить молодильные яблочки
> -На каждую годовщину собственной свадьбы , высаживать перед окнами своей спальни новую белую березу.
> -Купить достать по блату теще новые югославские сапоги в магазине "Ядран"
> -Совершить кругосветное путешествие, убедившись, что дома- лучше...


- записаться в кооператив и построить новую кооперативную квартиру
-записаться в очередь для приобретения автомобиля

----------


## Курица

> Повторюсь с просьбой о песнях, где звучат имена Фира


Ирин, *ФИРА*-это краткое имя от *ЭСФИРЬ* (евр.), а с Эсфирью на Музгрузе у нас "все в порядке", я набрала это имя, и выпало:
1. Тысячелистник - Эсфирь 3:16 
2. Роман Скляров - Эсфирь 3:16 
3. Не в фокусе - Эсфирь 2:52 
4. Роман Скляров Акустика - Эсфирь 2:28 


Так что слушай и выбирай, подруга!

----------


## skomorox

люди, подкиньте , пожалуйста, музычки для танца живота! У меня оказывается совершенно ничего нет в этом направлении. :flower: 

И ещё можно у вас попросить несколько вариантов Цыганочки? А то мне мой уже до чёртиков надоел.

----------


## manja

> Молодые (вместо распределения) обязанностей будут принимать обязательства на первую пятилетку. Помогите с идеями!


Лара слушай ты думай в стиле тех лет и перефразируй все на семейную жизнь ...
Например ....
первое....________*Досрочно расшатать семейную  кровать...и к деревянной свадьбе купить новую из железа...на веки вечные...
______за успехи в деле увеличения прироста населения страны добиться наивысших результатов и получить вознаграждение от государства в размере одного миллиона деревянных.....*250 тысяч умножить на четыре ребенка.....в итоге миллион 

_____*За достойное и примерное поведение в деле "тесть молоток."..а теща пила....приобрести к окончанию пятилетки...тестю молот....а теще серп...
и семья будет непобедима...как серп и молот...* 
*
_____используя всем известное изречение ..."свекровь--- это  кровь..." перевести свекровь и свекра в ряды доноров любимой Отчизны...*

______*Пятилетку в четыре года" с таким девизом исполнит супружеский долг муж..*

_______*Выполним и перевыполним...с таким девизом согласна на двойню молодая жена...*

----------


## optimistka17

> - записаться в кооператив и построить новую кооперативную квартиру
> -записаться в очередь для приобретения автомобиля


-Устроить по блату старшего из детей в школу бальных танцев, среднего - на фигурное катание,- а младшего- в лучший частный детский сад
- Каждый год совместной жизни достраивать в загороднем особняке новый этаж
-Собственную красоту поддерживать без помощи пластичекой хирургии- строго благодаря занятиям в фитнес-центрах и тренажерных залах
-На очередной зимней Рыбалке наконец-то поймать себе Золотую рыбку, которая будет исполнять все желания. Для этого обзавестись самым громадным аквариумом, который сможете купить в славном городе столице.
- Начать писать мемуары. Страницы, где речь идет о мелких ссорах и скандалах ,безжалостно удалять, а лучше сжигать до тла...

----------


## лека

*skomorox*,
 Ирина выбирай танец живота, у меня есть еще целая куча, если эти не понравятся пиши вышлю ещё (увлекаюсь уже 2 года) http://webfile.ru/3811781

А вот цыганочка в ремиксе, начало длинное, лучше обрезать.
http://webfile.ru/3811777

----------


## optimistka17

> И ещё можно у вас попросить несколько вариантов Цыганочки? А то мне мой уже до чёртиков надоел.
> __________________


Сейчас закидаю тебя цыганочками...Один момент...


> выбирала из зала 2-3х мужчин и говорила им за определеное время привести как можно больше женщин , на которых есть золотые украшения, потом посчитываем не кол-во женщин, а кол-во украшений,выбираем победителя...


 А может найти самое большое на внешний вид золотое украшение и предложить уагадть его точный вес.. Или совсем тупо?
 А может рисунки попытаться сделать из баллончика с золотой краской? Какую-то золотую эмблему , например...

----------


## manja

> Начать писать мемуары. Страницы, где речь идет о мелких ссорах и скандалах ,безжалостно удалять, а лучше сжигать до тла...


Вот этот пункт мне нравится....
А все остальные....
Люди такие обязательства усыпят всех огстей как на известных всем партсобраниях тех лет...:biggrin:

Пять лет это деревянная свадьба....
надо кроме планов семьи и приколы ....чтобы гости не уснули...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот этот пункт мне нравится....
> А все остальные....


 Маня, ну так я надеюсь, что к нам народ присоеденится и можно будет отделить зерна от плевел.
 А может так?
-Угощать  гостей на десерт сегодня  только фирменными блюдами, которые  научилась делать жена во время медового месяца, то есть КЕКС, который  восполнял силы, если удачным был СЕКС
-Обзавестись звукоизаляционной пленкой, охраняющей спальню супругов
-Издать детский разговорник или справочник"Сто тысяч почему.."

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, подскажите, как удалить свой ролик, выложенный на Rutube?

----------


## skomorox

*GalinaM*,

Там замудрённо, но можно. Я тоже когда-то удаляла. Посмотри внимательно в настройках. Надо потыкаться. Я даже администрации написала, но пока она ответила - я уже сама обнаружила эти кнопки! Но сейчас уже не помню, как там копалась! :Oj:  
 Урий, Урий, где у него кнопка???:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

На ближайшей свадьбе все конкурсы будут проходить под эгидой раздела сфер влияний, сферы такие: увеселительные заведения или кабаре, кафе и рестораны
игровой бизнес, СМИ, торговля оружием, Сфера строительства, продажа алкоголя!!!
Я хочу победителю давать что-то вроде бейджика, по которому будет понятно какой сферой бизнеса он заправляет ... загвостка в том, как будут называть этого человека (блин не могу разъяснить), например:
торговля оружием - дон пистолетик или дон меткий глаз
кафе и рестораны - сеньор Капучино Де Спагетти
ну и что-то подобное, проблема в том, что мне надо сделать эти "клички" подходящими и для мужчины и для женщины, а получается только по половому признаку :frown: помогите с идеями, пожалуйста  :Tu: 
Забыла уточнить - тема вечера: итальянская мафия

----------


## skomorox

*altergot*,



> СМИ,


владелец заводов, газет, пароходов - сеньор ( сеньора) Газетти!!

алкоголь - (чё тут думать? Любое итальянское название спиртного) - сеньор или сеньора Мартини, Чинзано и т.д.

----------


## Гвиола

*altergot*,
Торговля оружием- Сеньор или сеньора Беретта или Танфольо
Сфера строительства сеньоры Строильяно
Игровой бизнес - Покерини

----------


## Dium

Хочу на свадьбе, чтобы прозвучали песни с именами невесты и жениха. У кого есть красивые песни про Инну, Владимира? киньте на почту, заранее благодарю!:smile:
Хочу выразить благодарность за Историю любви, я пробовала читать под музыку- аж до мурашек!
*Жанночка*, спасибо! Хочу использовать и ее, но там жених Легенда\04. Родился Алёшка.mp3 , а про Вовку? ! что-то на ум не приходит ничего из песен, кроме _Вова Вова чума_  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  или _Вова я люблю тебя Любого_ :smile:

----------


## вокся

> что-то на ум не приходит ничего из песен


Найк Борзов  "Три слова" Там есть строчка "Меня зовут Вова, просто Вова, учусь в ПТУ и хожу в дискотеки..." )))))

----------


## Наталюшка

Dium, кто выставлял адрес сайта, там про Вову точно было, поройся
http://djesforum.ru/

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*
е6сли уж быть точным: http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic5066.html

----------


## Лучик Дон

И я прошу помощи! У меня на 08.08. намечается корпоратив - день ветеринара. Сейчас сижу, думаю, про медиков, врачей я много знаю, могу придумать, а вот с ветеринарами впервые. Что-то пока ничего, кроме коровы с песней не приходит. Может кто-то подтолкнёт в нужное русло?
П.С. Попробую сделать им шляпу по специфике, стишки-загадки посочиняю, может алкогольный гороскоп?

----------


## Наталюшка

> И я прошу помощи! У меня на 08.08. намечается корпоратив - день ветеринара. Сейчас сижу, думаю, про медиков, врачей я много знаю, могу придумать, а вот с ветеринарами впервые. Что-то пока ничего, кроме коровы с песней не приходит. Может кто-то подтолкнёт в нужное русло?
> П.С. Попробую сделать им шляпу по специфике, стишки-загадки посочиняю, может алкогольный гороскоп?


может быть сделать что-то типа концерта животных... правда не знаю как.. загадки..

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
вот нашла в недрах инета какие-то идеи, вдруг пригодятся...

Музыкальные номера и сценки:
1. Песня ветеринара, обслуживающего скачки на приз президента на центральном ипподроме:
Выйду ночью в поле с конем
Показать коню ипподром
Мы пойдем с конем по полю вдвоем
Конь сидит на мне, а я на нем
В зубы я коню посмотрю
Каплю никотина волью
Если конь умрет – это не беда, 
Зато мясом обеспечен навсегда
А с утра пойду на базар
Продавать хороший товар
Я ветеринар до последних дней
Я люблю животных, но не коней

2. Хит-парад песен «Эти забавные животные»:
____: 3-е место занимает группа с говорящим названием «Звери» со своим новым хитом (на мотив «Все, что тебя касается» гр. «Звери»):
Больше собак – хороших и разных
И желательно мало заразных,
Но прививать обязательно надо
А-а-а-а…
Все, что тебя кусается, все, что меня кусается
Бешенством называется, называется…

____: на 2-м месте – Земфира и песня о нелегкой судьбе собаки Павлова 
(на мотив «Мне приснилось небо Лондона» Земфиры):
Мне приснилась вкусная еда
От рефлексов капает слюна
Лампочки вокруг день ото дня
Что хозяин хочет от меня?
Без таких вот звоночков, я же зверь-одиночка
И с рефлексами точно не дружу я давно…

____: и, наконец, на 1-м месте нашего хит-парада песня мартовского кота после операции (на мотив «Смерть Констанции» из к/ф «Д?Артаньян и три мушкетера»):
Прошла любовь, завяли помидоры
Хозяйка поддалась на уговоры
Прощайте крыши, кошки, чувство стынет
И что мне от любви осталось ныне?
Только имя…
Кастрация! Кастрация! Кастрация!!!

3. Приемная главврача, к которому приходят пациенты со своими питомцами:
(открывается ширма, за столом сидит доктор, напевая что-то себе под нос)
- Следующий!.. Что, нет никого? Тогда – следующая!.. (выпивает из пробирки, входит девушка с плюшевой собачкой):
- Доктор, принимаете?..
- (поперхнувшись) Вы что?! Следили за мной?!
- Да нет... Я зашла, смотрю - Вы принимаете!..
- Да, принимаю! А что я, что я ?! Здесь и другие принимают...
- Да что мне другие! Я к Вам на прием!!!
- (ухмыляясь) Ну что ж, проходите… Как же Вы меня застукали на приеме?
- Так у Вас же на двери табличка имеется, когда у Вас часы приема!
- Вы, я вижу, ко мне на прием не зря пришли! Ну-с, что у Вас?!
- У меня вот: друг… (показывает на собачку)
- …оказался вдруг, и не друг, и не враг, а так…
- Да, доктор… Что делать?!
- Что ж, примите мои соболезнования!
- Принимаю…
- Я тоже принимаю! (вновь выпивает) Следующий!..
(входит пациент с контейнером для животных)
- Доктор, можно?! Я к Вам, доктор. Очень уж прошу Вас принять!..
- Ну, меня об этом особо просить не надо... (выпивает, пациент пугается)
- Скажите, доктор, а сколько Вы в день принимаете?
- Э-э... На работе или вообще?..
- Ну, на работе...
- Ой, на работе - это вообще!..
- У Вас очень сложная работа. К концу рабочего дня Вы, наверное, еле на ногах держитесь?! 
- Да за кого Вы меня принимаете?!
- Я?! Я не принимаю, это Вы принимаете!
- Ну, давайте уже, что у Вас?
- У меня вот (показывает контейнер, зрителю не видно): не лает, не кусает…
- …и в дом не пускает?! Замок!!! Угадал??? Следующий!..
(входит один пациент)
- Доктор, принимаете?
- (издеваясь) Конечно, принимаю! (вновь выпивает)
- Доктор, я к Вам с не совсем обычной просьбой… Я очень волнуюсь… 
- Не волнуйтесь! Я работаю врачем-ветеринаром уже 22 года! 
- Это же надо! 22 года – коту под хвост! Извините за каламбур…
- Ну, что у Вас, давайте уже скорее! 
- У меня там, за дверью… (говорит на ушко) 
- Стесняется?! Раздеваться боится?! Интересно! За 22 года – первый случай! Пойдемте, посмотрим, примем, так сказать, меры… (оба уходят, прихватив бутылку)
- Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья, в эфире передача «В мире домашних животных» и у нас в гостях главный редактор самой скандальной газеты года Валерий Серафимович Ветеринаров. И сразу первый вопрос: почему Ваша газета называется так странно?
- Дело в том, что название газеты должно быть звучным, именно поэтому редколлегия решила назвать газету «Тппррр….» (команда для остановки лошади – прим.), однако оказалось, что написать это сочетание, не побоюсь этого слова, букв, практически невозможно, именно поэтому пришлось остановиться на более простом варианте «ГавМяу». Как говорится, простенько и со вкусом… 
- Кстати, по поводу вкуса. Я все понимаю, но почему Ваша газета пахнет навозом?
- Понимаете, это издержки производства… То, как мы печатаем газету, - полное соответствие ее названию.
- Скажите, а Вы с детства решили стать редактором ветеринарной газеты?
- Безусловно! Однажды я пришел домой, мой пес Тихон лежал под кроватью и смотрел на меня незабываемым собачьим взглядом, а около кровати была огромная лужа. Меня переполнили чувства, и я понял: ЭТО МОЁ!!! Да, у меня и правда тогда был энурез…
- Ну что ж, а я напоминаю, что у нас в гостях главный редактор газеты «ГавМяу». Какие актуальные темы освещает Ваша газета?
- А об этом Вам расскажет наш специальный корреспондент с места событий Роман.

(группа «Иванушки Интернешнл», песня «Тополиный пух»)

На асфальте мелом
Ты обводишь лошадь
Зубы, хвост и гриву
Трогаешь перчаткой.
Помнишь, прошлым летом
Птицам было больно
А вот этим летом
Грипп пришел и в стойло…

Лошадиный грипп, жара, июль,
Кони чихают, кашляют
Ты пойми, что вирус так жесток
В нашей клинике с ним борется 86 специалистов
Лошадиный грипп, жара, июль,
Не помогают слезы
Только ты не веришь никому
И готовишь дозы, дозы, дозы…

- Ну что ж, теперь я понимаю, почему на развороте Вашей газеты огромный портрет Ксении Собчак… А к нам в студию пришла смска. Лидия Васильевна интересуется, почему в газете некоторые фразы повторяются по три раза?
- Как Вы понимаете, нас читают не только люди. Например, наш постоянный читатель попугай Арсений. Ему так понятнее. Другой наш постоянный читатель козел Степан вообще зачитывает ее до дыр!
- То есть попросту ест?
- Ну можно сказать и так…
- Следующий вопрос прислал Иннокентий Петрович. Всех ли Вашей читателей-питомцев Вы называете человеческими именами?
- Конечно! Более того – на каждого у меня есть песня. И на этот случай я прихватил с собой гитарку.

Песенка о скунсе Вениамине. 
Все теперь пахнет только тобою
Низ живота, верх ноги и обои…

И сразу концовочка:
Забери скунса с собою
Оно мне не нужно, веришь…

Песня про корову Глашу:
Клевер, клевер ела ты
Пыталась даже есть цветы
Но умерла 
Нет или да
Нет…

Песенка про друзей:
Парочка коней
Петя и Женя
Двигались всю ночь 
С большим напряженьем
Лошадиный грипп
Пети, Жени больше нет

Вот еще:
Я хотел въехать в город на белом коне
Но, увы, не нашел я коней в Астане

Или вот песенка о надвигающейся опасности:
С юга полными вагонами
С огурцами-помидорами
Едет в Москву
Чумовая свинья
А на спине у нее клеймо
Отпечатано в Грузии оно
Страшно думать
Надо верить и ждать…

- Спасибо, очень трогательно. А если копнуть глубже?
- В землю?
- В историю!
- О, мало кто знает, но ветеринары очень древняя профессия! Первые ветеринары появились еще в Древней Греции. После взятия Трои всем троянским коням стали смотреть не только в зубы, но и … глубже!
- Но позвольте, Вы еще скажите, что ветеринары были в эпоху динозавров…
- Увы, тут Вы правы. Тогда ветеринаров еще не было. И вот именно поэтому они и вымерли! Но вот когда появились мамонты…
- Так ведь они тоже вымерли!
- Да, и у нас бывают врачебные ошибки…
- И напоследок хотелось бы узнать. Смотря Ваши заголовки статей, вот, например: «Добрый доктор Айболит вновь за курицу сидит», «Гламурные блохи заводят себе стилистов» и т.п., возникает вопрос: поднимает ли Ваша газета серьезные темы?
- Ну что ж, Вы сами этого захотели…

(группа «Руки Вверх», песня «Чужие губы»)

К ветеринару Ромке
Снова идет на прием
Простая слепая девчонка
С собачкой-поводырем

Красный свет загорелся
Но об этом не знала она
Наутро о трагическом факте
Узнала вся страна

Мораль этой песни очень
Очень и очень проста
Собаки бывают злыми
Заводите себе кота

----------


## лека

*Лучик Дон*,
 ЛЕНА можно начать, кто в детстве мечтал быть космонавтом, кто милиционером, а большинство детей и присутствующих здесь мечтали быть ветеринарами или как-то так, есть детский стишок про профессии, можно как- нибудь переделать.

----------


## вокся

> У меня на 08.08. намечается корпоратив - день ветеринара.


*Детский стишок...*
Я подумал вот о чём:
Хорошо бы стать врачом,
Но не детским, а кошачьим!
Детям больно – мы заплачем,
Разревёмся сгоряча,
Мама вызовет врача.
А бродячему коту
Если вдруг невмоготу?
Кто зовёт к нему врачей?
Он бродячий – он ничей!..
…Я подумал вот о чем:
Хорошо бы стать врачом!
Вот в кошачьей неотложке
Я по городу качу -
Нет ли где бездомной кошки?
Я безадресных лечу.


*Это песня из презентации профессий, которые мы делаем на День открытых дверей в лицее.*
(на мотив "Девушки из высшего общества")
В ветлечебнице работаю
Человек в селе давно я всем известный
В солнце, дождь и снег с народом я
Но не с Homo, а с животными, конечно
Скальпель я в руки опять возьму
Перчатки одену по локти я
Хряка я в борова превращу
Не сложная технология
Обезьян лечу я запросто,
Тигру бинтом я лапку быстро замотаю
Градусник быку, коль надобно,
Я не днем, ни ночью устали не знаю
Если у кошки аппендицит
Вырежу, мне не сложно
Грыжу, ячмень и тонзеллит
Вылечу я осторожно.

*А это с форума...*
_Ветврач, как много в этом звуке... 
_ (Посвящается Собачьему доктору... )

“Ветврач! В обычном с виду звуке 
Хвосты все чувства нарисуют, 
Как много знают эти руки - 
Что значит быть в собачьей шкуре!” 

Ему понятно изначально - 
Как в мир пришли так и уйдут, 
Исход возможен и печальный, 
Но это крайний случай тут. 

Одни пришли скуля в колени - 
Как дети в кабинет зубной, 
Другие - что с полей сражений, 
И каждый со своей бедой. 

Не по себе подчас бывало, 
Свят крест положишь, - их глаза 
На нас глядят чуть-чуть устало, 
Как свет от лика образА. 

И сердце как-то вдруг сжималось, 
Собака, нос уткнув в рукав, 
Вздохнёт и будто в благодарность 
Ладонь лизнёт исподтишка. 

Вертясь у ног, прижав чуть уши, 
Оближут всё вплоть до лица, 
Добро посеянное в душах 
Собаки помнят до конца. 

Достоин труд Ваш пьедестала, 
И памятник собаке есть, 
Та медицине жизнь отдала, 
И в этом отдадим ей честь. 

Благословен будь кто безвестной 
Букеты к лапам преподнЕс, 
А Вы с молитвою и честно 
Наш долг им отдаете здесь!

----------


## Лучик Дон

*Лека*, *Наталюшка*,* Вокся*, спасибо за оперативность! Буду думать.
Может кто-то подскажет мне ссылку на сайт, где можно брать фразы из фильмов и мультиков. Знаю такой сайт есть, сама там была не раз, а вот ссылку найти не могу.

----------


## вокся

А ещё у меня есть 14 песен  по теме.... В песнях прославляется профессия ветеринара. Душевно так поют...:smile: Могу залить на файлообменник или скинуть по почте...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Может кто-то подскажет мне ссылку на сайт, где можно брать фразы из фильмов и мультиков.


http://www.otrezal.ru/kino/

----------


## optimistka17

> фразы из фильмов и мультиков


 Посмотри фразы из мультиков в тех материалах, что с моей флешки скачивала... Мультики...
 А еще здесь глянь...*www.perlodrom.ru/kino/br/* фразы из фильмов

----------


## Лучик Дон

[QUOTE=[B]вокся[/B];2398777]А ещё у меня есть 14 песен  по теме.... В песнях прославляется профессия ветеринара. Душевно так поют...:smile: Могу залить на файлообменник или скинуть по почте...

*Вокся*, Оксана, конечно хочу!!! Передай, как будет удобно! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Посмотри фразы из мультиков в тех материалах, что с моей флешки скачивала... Мультики...
>  А еще здесь глянь...*www.perlodrom.ru/kino/br/* фразы из фильмов



Людочка, спасибо! Как я забыла про флешку?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> где можно брать фразы из фильмов


Еленка!! Посмотри, может это подойдет.http://www.futajik.ru/narezki-iz-kinofilmov-3/

----------


## bulya

Лена, а если переделать сцену из фильма "3+2", когда Миронов представился обычным врачом, а на самом деле был ветеринаром.И когда он осматривал спину фразы бросал:"Фу, пр-р-р, стоять..."

----------


## Aniani

> И я прошу помощи! У меня на 08.08. намечается корпоратив - день ветеринара. Сейчас сижу, думаю, про медиков, врачей я много знаю, могу придумать, а вот с ветеринарами впервые. Что-то пока ничего, кроме коровы с песней не приходит. Может кто-то подтолкнёт в нужное русло?
> П.С. Попробую сделать им шляпу по специфике, стишки-загадки посочиняю, может алкогольный гороскоп?


Здравствуйте, а может конкурс Ноев ковчег? (Когда пары ищут др. друга по звукам).  Сейчас идет год коровы, можно и эту тему добавить. Можно слону хобот приделывать на кнопке(флипчатр использовать удобно, но это смотря где справляют)

----------


## вокся

Песни про ветврачей.
http:/*************.com/files/vqgh0sitq (47. 08 Мв)

К сожалению, авторы этих песен мне неизвестны. И если бы мне пришлось с ними работать вплотную, то над текстами бы я немного ещё поработала. Но в целом, материал неплохой.

----------


## чижик

Я бы Айболита обязательно вспомнила...А там "Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять" - можно африканские танцы какие-нибудь втиснуть, про больных обезьян вспомнить, пилюли какие-нибудь собирать-передавать на скорость...

*Добавлено через 46 минут*



> Здравствуйте, а может конкурс Ноев ковчег? (Когда пары ищут др. друга по звукам). Сейчас идет год коровы, можно и эту тему добавить. Можно слону хобот приделывать на кнопке(флипчатр использовать удобно, но это смотря где справляют)


А можно про ковчег поподробней? И ещё, а что такое флипчатр?

----------


## lezi

Ребята и девчата у кого есть музыка когда поезд по станам едет.А потом танцуют в каждой стране определенный танец.В Грузии-лезгинку,в Греции-сиртаки и так далее.Только мне надо когда вагончики едут.Может есть у кого киньте в меня.Заранее огромнейшее спасибо.

----------


## skomorox

*Лучик Дон*,



> намечается корпоратив - день ветеринара.


где-то на форуме была сценка или не сценка, но называлась "Брачные танцы животных". Может, это тебе для чего-нибудь пригодиться? Только у меня её нет, но у наших девочек есть всё, кто-нибудь да поможет с ней. Или по поиску поищи.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*lezi*,
 Танюша!!! Проверь почту!!:smile:

----------


## skomorox

Помогите найти - в каком разделе теперь школа бабок Ёжек? 
Что-то пробежалась по всем праздникам и нигде её не нашла? В свадьбах ещё её поискать? :biggrin: Вдруг старушки замуж уже выходят, а я и не знаю об этом?:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

*skomorox*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=104984 Сюда иди, Ягуленька!

----------


## гордеева

Всем доброго вечера! снова обращаюсь за помощью, в пятницу юбилей 60 лет зам.главного механика  Техпрома.
поздравлять будут Ген.директор, Зам.ген.директора, гл. механик, начальник ремонтного цеха.Пока то что  есть данные. Заказчик хотел бы чтоб  каждого из них выделили, подчеркнули.кто есть кто так сказать. Прошу помощи у девчонок кто умеет сочинять стихи.

----------


## galchonka

Девочки а про меня забыли? Ещё разок прошу помощи в  поздравлении с юбилеем подводного охотника.. Можно со смехом "ПОДВОХ".. Пасибки заранее..

----------


## Элен

Приветик!
Обращаюсь с вопросом - можете подсказать,как использовать 2 костюма сумоистов.
Планирую провести 18-летие блоками,т.е по темам - что разрешается в 18 лет.Например,можно водить машину - затем игра по теме,можно смотреть филь мы эротические - потом стриптиз от свиньи,ну и всё в таком русле.К теме сумоистов подводка такая,что с 18 можно играть в азартные игры и участвовать в состязаниях по борьбе.Что дальше?Что можно прикольного им делать.Понимаю,что сам вид переодетых уже весело,но какое им задание дать,чтоб со смыслом было?
Спасибо.

----------


## Гвиола

*Элен*, в восемнадцать лет можно жениться и голосовать. Пусть избирательный листок в урну бросают или кольцо на палец одевают (типа свадьба сумоистов:biggrin:)

----------


## skomorox

А ещё алкоголь можно с 18 лет покупать!:biggrin:
Вот и пусть накидывают кольца на бутылки. (Марья как-то хорошо рассказала про такой кольцеброс, как она его проводит).

----------


## Helga597

Други мои! Вчера была приятно удивлена - звонок от моей одноклассницы..., с которой мы не виделись 5 лет, она живет там, где я родилась, а я , к сожалению,  на родине бываю редко, никого родных там не осталось. Так вот она мне сообщила, что узнав о моем приезде в отпуск (я буду неподалёку), одноклассники решили приурочить встречу к моему приезду!!! :Oj:  Я никогда не попадала на эти встречи! И НИКОГО, кроме одной девчонки (теперь уже солидной дамы)  НЕ ВИДЕЛА  (страшно подумать СКОЛЬКО лет!)!!! Я так разволновалась, что до 5 утра проворочалась, не могла заснуть!  Вот такой звонок из прошлого...
А теперь , как до верблюда, дошло, что нужно хоть что-то сделать на вечере, буквально 3-4 эпизода. Я никогда встречи выпускников не вела, не приходилось. :wink: Искать времени нет, навалилась куча дел перед отъездом! Обращаюсь к вам, дорогие мои, может с миру по нитке, а мне ОГРОМНАЯ помощь. И еще - мне хочется сделать какие-то забавные сувениры-сюрпризы для одноклассников, не оч дорогие. Думала о футболках с надписями, но не знаю кол-ва , да и дороговато... Что еще -ума не приложу! Короче, SOS! :eek:СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## manja

Элен а если тебе сделать такой обряд с сумоистами, что они как бы совершат обряд
выкидывания из юношеского возраста....в совершеннолетие...
Как например в детских садах садах тут будущих школьников выкидывают из садика...
Пусть суммоисты здоровые мальчики за руки за ноги раскачивают...и как бы под классную прикольную музычку довершат обряд...Перед обрядом дать время суммотсьтам на разминку...пусть прикольно разомнут конечности...и животики...Придумать прикольные упражнения для разминки...
а после обряда...его ждет группа старших друзей которым больше восемьнадцати...уже совершеннолетние...пусть пожмут ему руки...илм что то другое сделают как бы примут его в свои ряды...
А закрнчила бы я все это как бы ощущениями его ...как он себя в этом возрасте чувствует????

----------


## optimistka17

> И еще - мне хочется сделать какие-то забавные сувениры-сюрпризы для одноклассников, не оч дорогие


 Тогда значки сувенирные с какой то надписью типа "Здравствуй,детство!" И номер школы обязательно чтобы был...Или год выпуска...



> ,как использовать 2 костюма сумоистов.


 А пусть устроят салют в честь соответствующего события,- то есть предложить им перелопать кучу шариков. Говорят же, что выстрелы отпугивают злые силы... Можно ограничить их возможности сказав, что лопать надо без помощи рук. Или наоборот - только руками...
 Еще вариант- сумоисты- борцы за здоровый образ жизни. А сторонников здорового образа жизни просим пристроиться за сумоистами паровозиком. И погнали паровозики как танцевальный марафон, как паровоз-экспресс...

----------


## skomorox

> а после обряда...его ждет группа старших друзей которым больше восемьнадцати...уже совершеннолетние...пусть пожмут ему руки...илм что то другое сделают как бы примут его в свои ряды...


точно! Голова, Маня!
И можно под это, что Маня написала переделать Армию холостяков! 
Провожать и прощаться с ним будет "молодняк", а встречать парнишку будут уже взрослые и женатые дядьки (наверное, будет их несколько челов на этой вечеринке?).

----------


## Элен

*manja*,
*skomorox*,
*optimistka17*,
*Гвиола*,
 Спасибо за советы - возьму на заметку,додумаю.Немного сомневаюсь,потому что 18-летие у девушки,извиняюсь,что сразу не написала.Закидывать её в совершеннолетие будет смотреться не так прикольно,как бы это происходило с парнем.Но я ещё поразмыслю...
Паровозик,Людмила,сделаю обязательно,так как ты предложила - спасибо.
Про алкоголь и кольца,кстати,я так и предполагала сделать,а вот с листовками для голосования - хорошая идея.Может сделать две урны,две команды,дать им название партий и пусть с пробежкой расписываются на бланках,закидывают каждый в свою урну,а потом прочитать,кто под чем пописался,как со сбором подписей.Только снова нужен толчок - под чем расписываться то?
Например.... мы  партия таких-то обязуемся...

----------


## Donald

Фсем привет! не.. не так... фсем ПРИВЕТ!!!
Приехал вчера ночью,  Почти тыщу км за рулём отмахал, устал, вмазал, уснул, отоспался, и вот он - Я! Здесь! Весь! Щасливый и с усами - видите сами! 
Впечатлений - масса! Обязательно расскажу и покажу, но не сразу, отойду еще пока от нахлынувшего. Загорел, живот вывалился, лысина сгорела - красавец, короче такой, что мимо зеркала спиной пробегаю...
По приезду выяснилось, что все потеряли(так всегджа бывает, что не нужен-не нужен, а стоит выйти на минуту - сразу всем понадобился!
И сразу - в Интернет!
Это почти про меня...
[IMG]http://*********ru/742316.jpg[/IMG]



   Теперь о деле чуть-чуть!
Короче, мои постоянные клиенты, крупная розничная торговая сеть участвует в региональном конкурсе продавцов. От наших - 2 человека, и им нужно представить себя и свою Торговую Группу АБСОЛЮТ. Вот такая задача. Никто не сталкивался????

----------


## manja

> Закидывать её в совершеннолетие будет смотреться не так прикольно,как бы это происходило с парнем.Но я ещё поразмыслю...


Тогда конечно нужно придумать другое...Я думала что это с парнем....
Здесь я бы предложила тогда что то романтическое....или ты хочешь прикольное???
Можно сделать вообще на празднике символические ворота совершеннолетия...Как бы этим ознаменовать переход...пусть это будет как граница может быть... Может быть ворота сделать как у молодых сердце где вырезают...а здесь может быть это будет роза....и будущее как жизнь как в саду  ярком...или может быть солнышко нарисовать...и она вырезает...чтобы вся жизнь была солнечной...или что то еще придумать...
А если суммоисты...проведут конкурс на самого сильного парня на празднике...то есть представителей мужчин...свободных от уз...женских...
и конечно что то они делают...

----------


## Helga597

> Тогда значки сувенирные с какой то надписью типа "Здравствуй,детство!" И номер школы обязательно чтобы был...Или год выпуска...


Люся! Точно, спасибо огромное! Значки - мысль!  :Ok:  Над текстом подумаю, да и не только... развлечений в тему хочется! Единственное, что пока в голову пришло, и точно можно сделать тест с аплодисменами, позой Наполеона и прицелом... пока - увы! :wink:

----------


## Ладушка

> Теперь о деле чуть-чуть!
> Короче, мои постоянные клиенты, крупная розничная торговая сеть участвует в региональном конкурсе продавцов. От наших - 2 человека, и им нужно представить себя и свою Торговую Группу АБСОЛЮТ. Вот такая задача. Никто не сталкивался????


Не сталкивалась. Только мыло покупала с таким названием. 
Но может натолкнёт тебя на идею вот это:
В мировой философии значение слова "АБСОЛЮТ" также является совершенным творением - Богом-Творцом, создателем всего сущего, всеобъемлющей любовью с безусловной формой сознания.
 Абсолют - Вечная, неизменная первооснова всего существующего 
Абсолют - Нечто самодовлеющее, независимое от каких-нибудь условий и отношений.

И такая кричалочка - сырая

 Если вложен  труд
Это марка – Абсолют
 Продавец  тут как тут
Держим марку Абсолют!
Вам  скучать не дадут
Люди с фирмы Абсолют!
Ценна каждая минута
 В торговых центрах Абсолюта!
  Это очень круто
Покупать у Абсолюта! 
Пам парам пам пам.  Это я набросала за  три минуты, что  срифомовалось  с Абсолютом)))

----------


## swinging

> Не сталкивалась. Только мыло покупала с таким названием.


Не знаю насчёт мыла, но когда я слышу слово Абсолют у меня возникает ассоциация - ШВЕДСКАЯ ВОДКА (простая, лимонная, курант (смородина)), кстати, одна из лучших мировых марок (голова на утро не болит) А то - мыло. :tongue:

Удачи!

----------


## koluchka

коллеги! не знаю куда обратиться, решила сюда, хотя может не по теме. буквально сейчас поступил заказ на юбилей на воскресенье. я как всегда попросила биографию юбилярши. оказалось, что у нее в прошлом году разбился сын. и еще года не прошло. она не хотела отмечать свой юбилей, но вроде родные и друзья настояли. как быть, упоминать про сына или нет? я думаю, что если он был, то упоминать нужно, только как это корректно сделать? чтобы все это мероприятие не превратилось в поминки?

----------


## Александрушка

Поделитесь пожалуйста каким-нибудь тостом за мужчин от лица женской половины фирмы............

----------


## Ладушка

> Поделитесь пожалуйста каким-нибудь тостом за мужчин от лица женской половины фирмы..


Коллектив у нас не малый,
Молодой, живой, удалый!
Словом - можно уважать.
Начинаем поздравлять

К сожалению, не часто
Собираемся участком
В стороне от всех забот.
Жаль, что только разик в год.

Собрались не на собранье,
Не на чьи - то обещанья.
Не на выдачу з/п
иль на страшное ЧП.

А сказать, что Вас мы любим!
Что лелеем и голубим!
И желаем в этот час,
Чтобы все любили вас
Долгих лет, счастливой жизни,
Нас любить без укоризны,
Благ достаточно иметь,
Сделать многое успеть!

----------


## Касатик

> я думаю, что если он был, то упоминать нужно, только как это корректно сделать? чтобы все это мероприятие не превратилось в поминки?


А дети еще у неё есть?... Если да, то проще, а вот, если один был... Мдя...Ситуация! Несколько лет назад, был у меня такой юбилей, но там еще сын и дочь были. А парень, который умер был близнецом, так я объявила поздравление от обоих сыновей, сказав, что , конечно же Славик присоединяеися к этому тосту и, глядя  с небес, радуется, что у мамы такой прекрасный праздник....Именинница моя, конечно, сильная женщина была, не расплакалась...
А, может быть, её саму спросить, как лучше?

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> можно сделать тест с аплодисменами, позой Наполеона и прицелом...


Конечно, заезжено, но везде на "ура" проходит - сочинение на тему с пропущенными прилагательными и, если народу будет не много, можно старую школьную игру - ответить на вопросы, не видя предидущего текста, т.е. листок заворачивается и передается другому человеку. Вопросы:
Кто?
Где?
Когда?
С кем?
Что делали?
Кто это видел?
Что сказал?
Чем дело закончилось?
Абракадабра прикольная получается!

----------


## свадьба

*Александрушка,*
Позвольте мне поднять бокал
За самых нежных на земле,
За тех созданий, без которых
Не представляем жизнь себе
Мы пьём за добрые глаза,
За нежность ласковой руки
За то, что вы на свете есть
      За вас, короче,  мужики!

----------

venno (01.08.2021)

----------


## Инна Р.

*koluchka*,
 А мне кажется, что мы люди чужие и посторонние и не нужно, что б упомянули МЫ, пусть родные это сделают, а они это обязательно сделают... так чеснее!!!
Я бы вообще по биографии не шла - вехи всякие.... Просто праздник с поздравлениями!:smile:

----------


## manja

> как быть, упоминать про сына или нет? я думаю, что если он был, то упоминать нужно, только как это корректно сделать? чтобы все это мероприятие не превратилось в поминки?


Я бы не упоминала...только если бы кто то из гостей или родных это упомянул постаралась бы разрулить так, чтобы не нанести юбилею ..тень черной полоски скорби... и как можно быстрее уйти из этой темы...перейти на внуков если есть.... это быстрее всего ее сможет успокоить...а если нет внуков то обязательно другим детям если есть...и больше положительных эмоций на празднике...
Никаких даже намеков на грусть...притчи...тоже не надо...Ведь прошло еще совсем мало времени...и это не забывается долгие годы, не то что какие то месяцы как у нее... 
Людям которые находятся в такой ситуации ....нужны только положительные эмоции...веселье...чтобы вывести юбиляра из состояния скорби...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*koluchka*,
 Я не так давно проводила праздник маме той девочки-стюардессы, которая, кажется под Уфой , погибла, когда грохнулся самолет. У юбилярши есть еще одна дочь. Сразу спросила, говорить ли о погибшей дочке. Нет. И даже, когда поздравляла дочка младшая, мать плакала. А праздник мама решилась устроить, потому что та девочка о нем долго мечтала.Мама претворяла ее мечты. Так что тут так тонко. Оговорить надо. С детьми или с нею.
А вообще не бойся, что поминки будут. Гости ведь -люди, всю ситуацию хорошо понимают. Очень стараются ее развлекать и сами колбасятся на все катушку. У меня, по крайней мере , так и было.Они все, что могли для именинницы сделали.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*koluchka*,
Лена, очень деликатная тема о погибшем сыне. Но тебе об этом лучше не говорить. Ты праздник делаешь. Для чего тебе - и о беде? Поэтому всегда при встрече с любым заказчиком задаю вопрос: Каких тем мне на празднике не касаться?. И у большинства что-то бывает.

----------


## Ластенок

> Девочки а про меня забыли? Ещё разок прошу помощи в  поздравлении с юбилеем подводного охотника.. Можно со смехом "ПОДВОХ".. Пасибки заранее..


*Может это подойдет:*

_Охотники в неволе с детства не живут.
Они предпочитают лишь свободу.
Поэтому всегда железно признают
Просторное окошко в матушку - природу.

Вода - движенье! Движенье - это жизнь!
Любому рыбаку - рыбалка как наркотик.
А рыбака с охотником соединить -
Получится подводный санитар - охотник.

Кто духом слаб, под воду не пойдет.
Там невозможна суета. Там нету пыли.
Там правило одно - держи закрытым рот,
Чтоб раки навсегда язык не откусили.

Огромный смысл, конечно же, в охоте есть.
Известно всем, что в рыбе фосфора в избытке.
Поэтому, кто часто много рыбы ест -
Всегда тот в дружелюбной светится улыбке.

Везде он оставляет только добрые следы.
При этом он трудолюбив, как трактор.
Хотя подводник состоит процентов 90 из воды,
На сто процентов - воля и характер.

Я "Имя ....." желаю неспроста
В охотничий сезон, числом в полсотни
Удачи под водой. Ни чешуи и не хвоста.
И водолазного здоровья. Лет до ста.

С Днем Рождения!!!_


_"Имя....."! Подвох Ты Наш!

Сердечно поздравляю тебя С Днем Рождения!
Пусть год от года уловы повышались,
Рыба размножалась,
Трофеи увеличивались!
А Нептун не разгонял бы своим  трезубцем твои уловы !

Здоровья, Счастья, чтобы кризис обощел тебя стороной!
Чтобы количество погружений всегда равнялось количеству всплытий!
Чистой воды и крупной рыбы!_

*И еще стихи:*

Какая бы погода ни была,
Я выезжаю к морю по субботам.
Ведёт меня, как в юности вела,
В таинственный подводный мир охота.

Любовь с годами сводится на нет,
Хоть остаются долг, семья, привычки.
Лишь страсть охоты до скончанья лет
Мне душу греет без костра и спички.

Пусть неприятно мёрзнуть иногда,
И время вечно мало под водою,
Но я в нырке, и будет так всегда
Морской пучиной душу успокою.

Ослабнет слух и потускнеет взгляд,
Болезни прикуют меня к кровати,
Ружьё возьму - и миг былых побед
Взволнует кровь сильней любых объятий!




Бывалого подводника любимая
Спросила, нервно локон теребя:
"Хочу услышать, любишь ли меня?"

Сложив после охоты снаряженье,
Взглянул он на супругу с умиленьем:
"Люблю! Какие могут быть сомненья!?

Люблю, когда, волнуясь, ждёшь на берегу,
Люблю, когда уловом удивлю,
Люблю, что ценишь ты призвание моё."
И трепетно к груди прижал ... подводное ружьё. 




Как это все божественно-чудесно -
Плыть по морю парного молока,
И слушать весел ласковые всплески,
И млеть под дуновеньем ветерка!

Все это по веленью провиденья,
ты именно для этого рожден -
Чтобы увидеть солнца появленье
И покачаться в колыбели волн!

Пусть в спину смотрят с удивленьем,
Пусть говорят -Повернутый, чудак...
А ты туман вдыхаешь с наслажденьем,
И счастлив, потому что ты - Рыбак!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, кто-нибудь на юбилее женщины использовал гарем с секретом. С какой стороны его к женскому юбилею можно пристроить? :wink:

----------


## Юльчита

Девочки, подкиньте идею , какую песенку можно поставить на денежный сбор во время гадания на первенца.Столы будут соревноваться, то есть желательно что-нибудь веселое, но со словами.Просто фон не подойдет.Спасибо заранее!!! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Юльчита*,
Мани - из кинофильма Кабаре.

----------


## Ластенок

У меня тоже просьба.
Девчонки,у меня в субботу день рождения свекра.Будут только родные.Так сказать "маленький собантуйчик".Я прикинула,что провести,но у меня одна из идей застряла.Хотелось,чтобы внуки-мальчишки,один из них мой отпрыск,поздравили деда.Может есть у кого-нибудь какие-нибудь идеи.Буду благодарна любой помощи.:smile:

----------


## swinging

> Столы будут соревноваться, то есть желательно что-нибудь веселое, но со словами.Просто фон не подойдет.


А что подойдёт? Если ты знаешь, что не подойдёт, значит, то что осталось - подойдёт! Вот и весь выбор. Давайте, просьбы как то конкретнее формулировать. А то получается "желательно, то, сама не знаю что". И начинается, люди стараются предлагают, а ты будешь говорить "нет это не то, что я хотела".
Пример.
У нас деньги собирают
а). Аисты в горшки (спасибо форуму) под Aleute - П.Мориа (мелодия "Кинопанорама")
б). Красная Шапка и Волк в две корзинки под песню из одноимённого фильма (Если долго долго).
Под любого героя можно подобрать песню, только нужно знать, под какого.
А критерий "весёлое, но со словами" это ни в какие ворота. Ставь Сердючку и хохочите на здоровье.
Пы.Сы. Пардон, Aleute - П.Мориа, конечно же "В мире животных", а не "Кинопанорама".

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*swinging*,
Всё ворчишь......:wink:

*Ластенок*,
Всегда очень трогательно смотрятся дети - ангелочки. Под красивую музыку что-то внесут и подарят, я поняла, они ещё маленькие.  А что подарить? Это уж тебе виднее, чем можно пронять деда.  У нас сейчас часто на юбилеях дарят картину сделанную на основе старой фото юбиляра. Заметила, что старички прямо тают от этого. А может это будет подарок-символ. Тут индивидуально надо подходить.

----------


## Ластенок

*VETER NAMERENJA* 
Да,нет.В том-то и дело,что они немаленькие 11 и 12 лет.И дедушка у нас еще совсем и не старичок!:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> какую песенку можно поставить на денежный сбор


- Мани- мани
-Давай лаве
-Деньги-денежки...
Авторов не знаю. Это диджей ставит. Иногда что-то детское....Типа *когда мои друзья со мной...*

----------


## Adel

> Девочки, подкиньте идею , какую песенку можно поставить на денежный сбор во время гадания на первенца.Столы будут соревноваться, то есть желательно что-нибудь веселое, но со словами.Просто фон не подойдет.Спасибо заранее!!!


А у нас играет Усатый нянь в обработке. а когда деньги свидетели счетают ди-джей включает мелодию со звуком подсчета монет - прикольно получается.


Девочки-украиночки, поможите пожалуйста, с украинской свадьбой, че с ними провезти, какие обряды, какие конкурсы лучше пойдут (только не отправляйте в тему конкурсов, типа пойди почитай, я их и читала и читаю, а вот что бы вы порекомендовали :Ok:  чтоб  на какой-нибудь украинский манер) Очень очень нужна помощь, пожал-лу-йста!

----------


## optimistka17

> Девочки-украиночки, поможите пожалуйста, с украинской свадьбой, че с ними провезти, какие обряды, какие конкурсы лучше пойдут (только не отправляйте в тему конкурсов, типа пойди почитай, я их и читала и читаю, а вот что бы вы порекомендовали чтоб на какой-нибудь украинский манер) Очень очень нужна помощь, пожал-лу-йста!


На Украине даже в Центральной и Западной части разный подход
 Практически везде очень удачно проходит *конкурс с шароварами*( там где шарики вовнутрь заполняют, а потом танцуют , собирая при этом казачью гвардию, при этом стараясь сохранить все собранные в штаны шарики)
 Обряд снятия фаты на Украине проходит практичеки везде. Только трактовка в этом обряде разная... Все зависит от региона.
 Танец тещи и зятя. Это традиционно Если говорить, как на Украине правильно, то надо бы, чтоб жених теще новые сапоги(чоботы) купил
Шишки, дивни- от этого в городах уже практически везде ушли
 Каравай остался. Особой разницы нет Но опять же, на Западной Украине сваты в конце вечера каравай разрезают и гостям раздают. Низ( подошва) - в танце музыкантам. Но вряд ли это в центральной Украине встретишь.
Застольных украинских песен, наверно, к сожалению, у нас в городах не поют. А вот танцы заводные *украинские полечки* хотя бы немножко должны звучать...Не одну же Сердючку людям ставить
 Очень много обрядовых моментов на второй день.. Не все цивильные и красивые, но увы, родину, как и мать не выбирают.

----------


## Элен

> Девочки, кто-нибудь на юбилее женщины использовал гарем с секретом. С какой стороны его к женскому юбилею можно пристроить? :wink:


Ирина,я бы сказала так...
Сегодня праздник нашей ..... и ей было вручено много подарков и  сказано добрых пожеланий. Но,как известно,некоторым людям приятнее дарить подарки,нежели получать.И именинница тоже решила преподнести подарок  всем представителям сильного пола и своему мужу.Встречайте...
Вообщем,ничего нового,но мне уже приходилось приурочивать то,что не вписывалось,а заказчики непременно хотели видеть,именно такими уловками.

----------


## syaonka

> Aleute - П.Мориа (мелодия "Кинопанорама")


Саша можно попросить зту музычку?

----------


## Юльчита

> А что подойдёт? Если ты знаешь, что не подойдёт, значит, то что осталось - подойдёт! Вот и весь выбор. Давайте, просьбы как то конкретнее формулировать. А то получается "желательно, то, сама не знаю что". И начинается, люди стараются предлагают, а ты будешь говорить "нет это не то, что я хотела".


Саша, опять ты ворчишь! :Aga: Я когда начала изучать материал форума, по твоим высказываниям думала, что ты дедуля, не меньше! Но была очень приятно удивлена просмотрев профиль.:biggrin:
Ну, во-первых, я вполне понятно выразила свою просьбу, тематическую песенку на сбор денег на первенца, понятно что с уклоном на деньги или детей.
А во-вторых, я никогда не говорю " нет, это не то, что я хотела" Потому как не пригодится в этот раз, обязательно потом понадобиться.Поэтому я всегда благодарю людей с любыми предложениями.А на эту просьбу просто куча материала, СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!



> Спишьььььььььььь???????????????


Оля, чего-то с моим скайпом не так, уже вторую неделю пишет, что работает какая-то вторая версия скайпа или копия, а где? Ничего понять не могу.Уже полностью перезагружала программу, опять таже песня. Мож кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, подскажите чего делать.:eek:

----------


## maknata

> Девочки-украиночки, поможите пожалуйста, с украинской свадьбой, че с ними провезти, какие обряды, какие конкурсы лучше пойдут


Можно сделать обряд прощания с отчим домом. Есть песня (если не очень срочно, поищу на рабочем компе, а лучше всё таки спросить, может у кого ещё есть, я не совсем уверена, что не удалила её, у нас музыканты вживую поют) "Дякую тоби мамо". Там невеста по очереди подходит к матери, отцу, братьям, сёстрам и т.д. и кланяется. Всё делается под песню. Тут же можно и какие то подарки всунуть родне:wink:
Есть ещё одна фишка (хоть она и с западной Украины, но я её у себя провожу) - гадаем кто в семье будет больше зарабатывать - продаём танец с невестой и женихом. Усаживаем жениха на стульчик ( в первоначальном варианте жених снимает туфлю, я сейчас даю им мисочки) включаем инструментал-медляк и кто хочет потанцевать с невестой кладут денюжку (размер взноса не оговаривается, это не важно, кто сколько может), и танцуют. За один танец должны успеть все желающие. Тут конечно важны коменты ведущей, как в аукционе. Потом пересчитали денюжку и поменяли местами - невеста на стульчик, жених "работает". Тут я обычно говорю, что случай у нас необычный, и если друзья хотят помочь жениху зарабатывать больше жены, пусть не стесняются и танцуют с ним тоже, никто ничего плохого не подумает:wink: Потом сравнили сумму. Ой, ребята, какие молодцы - если за 5 минут вы успели такую сумму заработать - то я за вас спокойна:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои, закидайте меня пожалуйста зарубежной музыкой для дискотеки - нужна быстрая, но только не клубная (ее молодожены принесут, я боюсь, что чекнусь если весь вечер будем только ее слушать). Можно разных годов, ретро даже больше подойдет - это для моей мафиозной свадьбы!!!! Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Donald

> дорогие мои, закидайте меня пожалуйста зарубежной музыкой для дискотеки - нужна быстрая, но только не клубная (ее молодожены принесут, я боюсь, что чекнусь если весь вечер будем только ее слушать). Можно разных годов, ретро даже больше подойдет - это для моей мафиозной свадьбы!!!! Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!


Оль, зайди на зайцев-нет или на музгруз, там море всего! просто почтой нереально наслать достаточное количество, и... зайди в личку.. там писульку записал...

----------


## manja

Дорогие форумчане у меня просьба...
делаю фильм..и вот  тут вспомнила что есть песня...которая звучит от имени брата в день свадьбы сестры...А кто поет...и даже слова...вообще не помню...
ПРосто хочу сделать клип с этой песенкой...
Помогите если кто вспомнил или знает такую песню...
Знаю даже что у меня она была на компе..Но убей не помню где сохранила...
Благодарю всех кто откликнется...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*manja*,
Сейчас отправлю. Это, по-моему, Дерр поёт. .

----------


## Курица

> делаю фильм..и вот  тут вспомнила что есть песня...которая звучит от имени брата в день свадьбы сестры...А кто поет...и даже слова...вообще не помню...
> ПРосто хочу сделать клип с этой песенкой...
> Помогите если кто вспомнил или знает такую песню...


*Константин Дерр "Сестренка"* - http://www.***********/music/73409755/

(текст Е.Астаховой)

1
Пусть не будет грустным Расстованье наше
Этот день запомним Навсегда стобой
Всех милей сегодня И конечно краше
Ты моя сестрёнка Я горжусь тобой

Припев:
Развевается фата на ветру
Я тебя моя сестра провожаю
Очень рад за тебя, но грущу
Что из дома ты теперь уезжаешь
Развевается фата и тобой
Все любуются сестрёнка родная
Для него сегодня станешь женой
Я тебя вдругую жизнь
Я тебя вдругую жизнь 
Я тебя вдругую жизнь отпускаю 

2
Помнишь дорогая Как стобой мечтали
О прекрасных принцах Ты его нашла
Будь всегда любимой И пусть все печали
Стороной обходят Домик твой всегда

Припев:
Развевается фата на ветру
Я тебя моя сестра провожаю
Очень рад за тебя, но грущу
Что из дома ты теперь уезжаешь
Развевается фата и тобой
Все любуются сестрёнка родная
Для него сегодня станешь женой
Я тебя вдругую жизнь
Я тебя вдругую жизнь 
Я тебя вдругую жизнь отпускаю 

Проигрыш
Припев:
Развевается фата и тобой
Все любуются сестрёнка родная
Для него сегодня станешь женой
Я тебя вдругую жизнь
Я тебя вдругую жизнь 
Я тебя вдругую жизнь отпускаю

----------


## swinging

> Саша можно попросить зту музычку?


Я немного (или много) внёс путаницу.
Конечно же, Alouette - P.Mauriat это заставка к передаче "В мире животных", эту композицию можно взять здесь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=24

А кинопанораме использована мелодия в исполнении оркестра под управлением этого же дирижёра *Pardonne-moi Ce Caprice D'enfant* 
Её можно взять здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...8&postcount=23




> думала, что ты дедуля, не меньше!


Вот и правильно думала, поэтому мой склероз меня и подводит, а в профиле это результат многочисленных пластических операций по смене пола. Я раньше была бабушкой.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Иринка 11

Дорогие мои, я к вам с вопросом.....Молодые делают газету на свою свадьбу, в районе 10 экземпляров, хотят чтоб её продали или в конкурсах как то разыграли, я с таким не сталкивалась ещё, подскажите пожалуйста, как луДше это все обыграть, что можно им предложить? натолкните меня на мысль плиз!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Иринка 11*,
 Если в программе больше не запланированы другие сборы денег, то можно и продать. Конкурс между свидетелями - кто выручит больше за газеты, дать им по 5 штук и пусть втюхивают. Аукцион не стоит, наверное, устраивать - больно много экземпляров. А можно давать за победу в конкурсах вместо призов. Оба варианта хороши. :smile:

----------


## Иринка 11

> *Иринка 11*,
>  Конкурс между свидетелями - кто выручит больше за газеты, дать им по 5 штук и пусть втюхивают.


Инночка огромное спасибо, вот про свидетелей я как то позабыла, это здорово, мне понравилось, низко кланяюсь за помощь! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
просто сама не очень люблю денежные сборы, а вот свидетели пусть постараются ради молодых! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## свадьба

:redface:Всё ! Потерялась! :frown:Люди, укажите путь к теме "Встречи выпускников"
Поисковик указывае на архив , а я в него попасть не могу:mad:

----------


## Анюша

> орогие мои, закидайте меня пожалуйста зарубежной музыкой для дискотеки - нужна быстрая, но только не клубная


если нужна старенькая танцевальная музычка, то можно что-то поставить из техно Dr.Alban,  mr. President,  Ace of Base, можно что-то из Modern Talking, Lou Bega и т.п., возможно In-Grid, из современного так же может быть Inna, morandi, Arash и т.п.  Периодически можно разбавлять зажигательным рок-н-рольчиком...

----------


## optimistka17

> Молодые делают газету на свою свадьбу, в районе 10 экземпляров, хотят чтоб её продали или в конкурсах как то разыграли, я с таким не сталкивалась ещё,


Продажу 10 экземпляров я бы отмела сразу же.
 Ну один, экземпляр, два, три, куда ни шло...
 А вот *раздать в конкурсе-* это запросто. Просто возьми любой конкурс, в котором участвует ровно 10 человек и по завершению раздай по газете каждому участнику. Те же Ленивые танцы ,например Изначально вызывай ровно 10 участников
 Но идеальный вариант,- составь слово из букв *СПОРТ.* Там как раз 2 команды по  5 человек. В итоге- *10 участников- 10 газет* Опять же конкурс-то буквенный.:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*Иринка 11*,
 Нарядить пару товарищей в скоморохов и пусть   зазывают народ. Газета  теплом  сердец согрета. Гони монету - получай газету. Экземпляров всего десять- народ денег не жалей, раскупай её быстрей.

----------


## swinging

> Можно разных годов, ретро даже больше подойдет - это для моей мафиозной свадьбы!!!!


Небольшой совет от ворчуна.
Почему именно ретро тебе нужно для мафиозной свадьбы. Если меня не обманывает сейчас мой склероз (напомню, я была бабушкой), то мафия появилась, как явление, после второй мировой войны. Сомневаюсь, что участники тех событий припруться на свадьбу. Поэтому нужно ставить музыку современную, но стилизованную, ту, что звучит в фильмах про мафию. А старой музыки полно (у меня тоже), но слушать её на свадьбе никто не станет. (ИМХО) И вообще моё мнение, что на банкетах нужно ставить то, что, как говориться, на слуху. (ИМХО 2 раза).

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> что на банкетах нужно ставить то, что, как говориться, на слуху


А примеры того что на слуху, плиииииз.....:smile: Только не посылай на Зайцев в популярную музыку. Мне тоже этот вопрос интересен.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> ..Молодые делают газету на свою свадьбу, в районе 10 экземпляров, хотят чтоб её продали или в конкурсах как то разыграли, я с таким не сталкивалась ещё, подскажите пожалуйста, как луДше это все обыграть, что можно им предложить? натолкните меня на мысль плиз!


Советы почтальона Печкина.
Печкин. Здравствуйте, вы чьи будете? Я почтальон тутошний, Печкин, потому всё обязан знать. Вот свадьба, а я не в курсе: кто здесь и что здесь? Вы глядите, парня до чего довели, жениться решил! Тут вам праздничные телеграммы пришли, только я вам их не отдам, пока вы мне документы не предъявите. Нет у вас документов? А вам, дорогая невеста, вообще новые документы полагаются, вам ещё паспорт поменять надо. То, что вы одеты, как жених и невеста, ещё ничего не означает, на документах печать должна быть. На вас печать есть? Нет. Я к вам теперь неделю ходить буду, так положено. Или вы мне что-нибудь вместо документов предложите.
(свидетели выкупают смешные телеграммы или поздравления от иногородних родственников и зачитывают.)
Молодожёны, помните: что нельзя сказать, то в письме написать можно. Бросать предметами друг в друга не надо, мы их упакуем и вам бандеролью отправим. Больше 1 кг - это уже посылка получается, а если бочку решите друг на друга катить, то это уже контейнер, и этим трансперевозки занимаются.
Я почему вредный был? Потому что я на свадьбах раньше не гулял. А теперь я добреть начну, может, сам решу жениться. И не уговаривайте меня, не могу я остаться, ведь главное украшение стола в наше время - это телевизор, а у вас его нет. Так что я лучше домой. А вы приезжайте к нам в Простоквашино!
(автор А. Козлова.)
Ирина, можно на основе этого номера сделать.
А , вообще, у меня самой раньше, очень давно бегали по залу Мальчишки-газетчики (как Гавроши)и , размахивая газетой над головой кричали:
Внимание! Внимание!
Гости, дорогие, налетайте!
"Свадебную газету!"
Единственный номер!
поскорее покупайте!
Если дети на свадьбе были 8-10 лет, то кричали сами, а если маленькие, то вначале озвучивала я (в микрофон), а они уже , только говорили:Дяденька, купите газету, Тетенька, купите газету.

----------


## Инна Р.

*optimistka17*,
 У меня недавно на свадьбе свидетель просто нагло продавал газеты (те самые обыкновенные, которые на работе продает) и знаешь - КАЖДЫЙ купил. Причем в киоске эта газета стоит 10 рублей, а на свадьбе он продавал за 50! Все загеты продал, даже мне пришлось купить, на спор, который он выиграл у меня...
Меня эти газеты бесили, их было больше, чем 10 - их было 23 и он их продал. Причем не в фонд молодых, а в свой личный карман :biggrin:. А тут специальные газеты и всего 10 - можно легко продать! :biggrin: Главное - аргументация: в газете сегодняшняя дата. купив её и сохранив, вы не забудете поздравлять молодых с годовщинами..., например, плюс соревновательный момент для свидетелей- будет хорошо!

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет!!!! ИЩУ тему о праздниках в ночных клубах и тргово-развлекательных центрах...вроде видела такие...ткните носом  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> А тут специальные газеты и всего 10 - можно легко продать


 Да можно и пятьдесят продать, не вопрос. А вот надо ли это?
 Я вообще не люблю никакие продажи... Об этом и писала...
 А у нас на Украине на второй день свадьбы( новое веяние) на входе продают ложку.. Типа пришел гость на свадьбу, купи ложку, иначе руками прийдется есть. Причем цена этой самой ложки( не насовсем, а просто покушать) возрастает.. Чем позже пришел, тем дороже заплатишь... Так там не 10 штук, а столько, сколько гостей...  Опять же в России зачастую торт продают( я этого не видела,нас на Украине Бог от такой традиции миловал, но благодаря Форумум знаю...)
Даже не буду спорить,- продать можно много..... Но сколько это времени займет? Жаль тратить драгоценное свадебное время на продажи... Уж лучше все же раздать, поощрить лучших...
 ИМХО

----------


## swinging

> А примеры того что на слуху, плиииииз..... Только не посылай на Зайцев в популярную музыку. Мне тоже этот вопрос интересен.


Я и не стану тебя посылать на зайцы. Там нет музыки, которая на слуху. Тебя интересует "на слуху" мафиозная ("Крёстный отец", почти все фильмы Тарантино, ну ещё чего то там)? А если вообщем "на слуху" это MTV, МузТВ, Радио DFM, Love радио, Хит FM, Best FM. Всё, что чаще всего ротируется (крутится), то и на слуху.
Пы.Сы. Узнать ротацию композиций или вообще найти песню, которая звучит на радио можно на сайте (если кто не знал)

http://www.moskva.fm/

Удачи!

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=99956
*свадьба*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28820 

Ищите и обрящете!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*optimistka17*,
 Согласна, Люда с тем, что не любим мы, ведущие, продажи... Не видим в этом веселого. Но, даже у нас 1 раз за свадьбу деньги собирают, буть то ползунки, на кражу невесты, продажа торта, аукцион бутылок и т.д., газета не хуже перечисленного - наоборот, не избитое - новье!
А бывают клиенты которые просят много денежных конкурсов (у нас второго дня не бывает), вот у меня такие будут скоро... и я понимаю, после беседы с ними, что оценивать мою работу они будут исходя из того, сколько денег я для них выудила...
Остается молиться, что б гости пришли богатые и не кидали мелочь... поэтому тупо продумываю варианты вымогательства, где можно побольше стартовую цену назвать и что б интересно проходило, с соревновательным моментом.  :Vah: 
А про газеты, нужно уточнить у молодых - с какой целью они их напечатали? Я думаю именно, что б продать подороже... на другое у клиентов, далеких от нашей работы врядли хватило бы фантазии.

----------


## Ларико

*Иринка11*, лучше нарядить мальчиков, которые раньше по улицам газеты торговали, примерно также, как Потёма предлагает, но мне кажется такие мальчики - тема не избитая еще))))

----------


## maxcimum

Люди дорогие, помогите, умоляю!!!
В субботу свадьба в европейском варианте, под шатром. очень нужны обязанности, которые можно распределить между подружками невесты. У нас были обязанности для родителей и свидетелей, пожалуйста, кто что подходящее мне найдет-вспомнит, не дайте погибнуть (крик душиии) :eek:

Вот что у меня с форума есть:

Помогу потратить деньги
Помогу в проведении генеральных уборок
Возьму на себя всю силу удара во время семейных бурь
Буду давать советы на все случаи жизни
Проведу курс практических занятий по шопингу
Обеспечу билетами в кино
Возьму на себя снабжение памперсами
Помогу делать ремонт (не чаще, чем раз 
в пять лет)
Буду вести семейную летопись и снимать все семейные праздники
Проведу курс по управлению детским четырехколесным средством: сначала коляской, позже велосипедом

Организую выезд на пикник после медового месяца
Закуплю годовой запас свечей для романтического ужина

*** 
Вторая часть крика о помощи (ну правда, зашиваюсь, только одна надежда - на коллег, уж простите меня)

Вчера (а свадьба в субботу!!!) невеста прислала недоделанный муз. репортаж, который ама писала. И я в кратчайшие сроки должна все это довести до ума (начало и конец написать), а ди-джей музыку подобрать. Пытаюсь отказаться, сославшись на сроки. Но попытаю счастья здесь. ВДРУГ кто-то делала для молодых репортаж и мне сможет помочь...

Вот что есть у нас:
"1997 год. Роман принял присягу и и пошёл на военную службу. В этом же году он получил первое звание.
песня: младший лейтенант, бередит сердца, безымянный палец без кольца

"В это же время Наталия поступила в медицинскую академию"
песня: доктор моего тела, доктор моего тела (слова припева)  - или что-то другое медицинское

"Время шло. Менялось положение звёзд на небе, и их количество на погонах жениха.
песня: капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь

"Наталия продолжала учиться...
песня: та же, наверное . Через повторение песни можно попробовать изобразить шутку (типа "снова училась, и снова училась")

Потом в таком же контексте песня про майора.

"Годы летели. За плечами наших будущих молодожёнов остались красный диплом медакадемии, годы тягот и лишений военной службы. Диплом о первом высшем невесты остался без практического применения"
песня : даром преподаватели время со мною тратили
"А годы военной службы нашли своё воплощение в звании подполковника"
песня: про подполковника?

"Наталия успешно работала на поприще менеджмент, а Роман продолжал защищать Родину от незримых врагов. Но каждый из них чувствовал, что главное событие в их жизни ещё впереди, впереди главная встреча, которая изменит для них прежний мир"
песня Абдулова "Мир без любви" - какой-нибудь фрагмент

"И вот этот мир начал меняться"
песня: довелось учиться мне в университете ("вот стою, держу весло")

"И в стенах университета управления он встретил её.... Новыми красками стала раскрашиваться реальность.."
песня: ?

"И однажды долго ненастраивающийся модем помог им полностью настроиться друг на друга"
звуки модема, когда он коннектиться, переходящие в какую-то трогательно-волшебную мелодию

"Все чувства стали настроены на близкого человека"
песня ?

"В их совместной биографии были и путешествия по необъятной Родине (Казань, Санкт-Петербург"
песня - не знаю

"Особенно укрепляли романтические чувства совместные сессии, ..."
песня?

"..многочасовые подготовки к государственным экзаменам и, конечно, защита магистерских диссертаций"
песня?

"Случались и разлуки, когда молодые разъезжались в служебные командировки. В такие моменты в сердцах наших героев звучали только одни слова: "
песня: "и ночью звёздной, и при свете дня, не покидай, не покидай меня"
или "возвращайся" Корнелюк

"И через все эти испытания наши молодожёны пронесли своё чувство, объединяющее их в любую минуту"
песня?

И ещё в идеале дописать пару фраз о нас.

На сим пока всё. Пока писали этот кусочек, в голове крутились ещё вот какие песни (возможно, у вас появятся идеи, как фрагменты из них включить в репортаж)
1. Для меня нет тебя прекрасней
2. Ирина Билык "Мы будем вместе" - припев - возможно , поставить его в конце репортажа
3. Блестящие "долго тебя ждала"
4. Моральный кодекс "я выбираю тебя"
5. Владимир Кузьмин "Я создан для тебя"

***
Я понимаю, что по муз. репортажу мне очень сложно помочь... но вдруг у кого-то окажется волшебный пинок?

----------


## Гвиола

Иришка,уточни! Тебе все песни нужны или подобрать там где отсутствуют,или вставлять тобой ниже перечисленные?
Мне вот сразу песня вспомнилась, Шуфутинский "Ты у меня единственная".
Там слова : Вспыхнула звезда таинственно над моей головой
ты у меня единственная,ты единственный мой.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

> А у нас на Украине на второй день свадьбы( новое веяние) на входе продают ложку.. Типа пришел гость на свадьбу, купи ложку, иначе руками прийдется есть. Причем цена этой самой ложки( не насовсем, а просто покушать) возрастает.. Чем позже пришел, тем дороже заплатишь... Так там не 10 штук, а столько, сколько гостей...


    Люда, это наверное, с Ростовской области привезли, :Aga:  у нас ни одна двухдневная свадьба без этого и не обходится, а торт продают независимо один день свадьба или два. Ложки продают сваты и свидетели, а торт молодые.

----------


## maxcimum

Наташ, мне любая помощь нужна. По песням, которые под вопросом - может, кто-то варианты даст (мой ди-джей найдет). Текст доделать (любые мысли принимаю) и куда засунуть песни, которые внизу перечислены. Мне пока текстовка вообще не нравится. Поэтому рада любым пожеланиям-предложениям...

Поймите меня правильно: я не прошу написать за меня. Помогите советами и пинками волшебными)))
Алинчику СПАСИБО огромное за присланные ссылки!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*maxcimum*,Иришка,тогда ВИА Сябры Песня про подполковника
http://www.***********/music/59161867/
"И вот этот мир начал меняться" а на эту фразу может "Так не должно быть"  ....Всё изменилось и мир другим стал в тот же миг...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
"В их совместной биографии были и путешествия по необъятной Родине (Казань, Санкт-Петербург"
песня - не знаю А может из мультика подойдет " Дорога дорога,идёт от порога,идет от порога не знаю куда....По дороге с облаками очень нравится когда мы возвращаемся назад"

"Особенно укрепляли романтические чувства совместные сессии, ..."
песня?  Может "От сессии до сессии живут студенты весело"

----------


## Иринка 11

> А про газеты, нужно уточнить у молодых - с какой целью они их напечатали? Я думаю именно, что б продать подороже... на другое у клиентов, далеких от нашей работы врядли хватило бы фантазии.


Инночка, именно для этого они их и издали, я просто не знала как это преподнести, но светлые головы нашего форума, столько посоветовали, что теперь то я уж точно что нибудь им придумаю, спасибо вам всем огромное!!! а сборы денежные то же не люблю, но раз клиент просит, то тут я ни чего сделать не могу, я им предлагала разыграть в конкурсах, они сказали ПРОДАТЬ.....продать , значит продать......СПАСИБО ВАМ за помощь!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

> "И через все эти испытания наши молодожёны пронесли своё чувство, объединяющее их в любую минуту"


А сюда может " Мы влюбленные" Власова Пресняков.

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> "Все чувства стали настроены на близкого человека"


 Подойдет "Только ты " Жасмин Басков http://www.***********/music/73771151/ конечно не вся песня,  а вырезать 2 куплет

----------


## Иринка 11

> лучше нарядить мальчиков, которые раньше по улицам газеты торговали, примерно также, как Потёма предлагает, но мне кажется такие мальчики - тема не избитая еще))))


мне понравилась эта идея, но мальчиков на свадьбе не будет, если только друзей жениха, но не стремновато будет выглядеть:rolleyes:, подумаю над скоморохами или  свидетели что нибудь сделают.....вобщем время есть буду раскидывать мозги по манитору:biggrin:
не устану благодарить вас за помощь и советы :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

> нужны обязанности, которые можно распределить между подружками невесты.


Ира, вот немного нашла, тоже с форума:

- Буду по дому Вам помогать, чтоб утром могли Вы подольше поспать.

- В декабре буду приносить ёлку, а в марте – выносить.

- Покатаю на собственной яхте, как только приобрету её.

- Буду загружать Ваш холодильник продуктами.

- Сегодня всю ночь буду петь серенады под Вашими окнами.

- Буду Вашей золотой рыбкой.

- Обеспечу Вашу старость.

- Каждый раз, встречая Вас в людном месте, буду истошно орать: «Горько!»

- Завтра подробно расскажу Вам, что и как Вы делали сегодня.
:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Ириш,  посмотри:

"А годы военной службы нашли своё воплощение в звании подполковника"
песня: про подполковника?  -«настоящий полковник»

"И в стенах университета управления он встретил её.... Новыми красками стала раскрашиваться реальность.."
песня: ? – «…все стало вокруг голубым и зеленым
В ручьях зажурчала, запела вода…»

"И через все эти испытания наши молодожёны пронесли своё чувство, объединяющее их в любую минуту"
песня? – Глюкоза «Ой-ой… это между нами любовь»

----------


## Donald

*maxcimum*,
Забежал на минутку, совсем в цейтноте, увидел твою просьбу, и могу только показать, что одному из своих юбиляров делал...
ИСТОРИЯ ЛЮБВИ *******НЫХ

Сквозь жаркое лето и зимнюю вьюгу
Бродили по свету, искали друг друга
Два трепетных сердца навстречу помчались
И им повезло и они повстречались …

А вот как это было – мы сейчас с помощью юбиляра, ее мужа и родителей – расскажем, как это было!
А начнем мы с самого детства. ..Жили были две семьи – ***** и *******. И были у них соответственно, очаровательная девочка и замечательный мальчик

001 Губки бантиком

Галя и Андрюша жили в одной стране, но совершенно не подозревали об этом. Они носили девчачьи портфели, тайком целовались за сараями, и говорили, правда совсем другим мальчишкам и девчонкам:

002 А ты меня любишь, Ага!

Когда ребята были подростками – они жили совсем в разных краях. Там, где почти всегда тепло, и люди складывают мелодичные песни о любви:

003 Украинская кака-нить…

И в суровом краю, там, где теплые чувства видны даже в самый сильный мороз. 

004 Якутяночка

Но Андрюша тем не менее, переживал за свою судьбу. Как-то он спросил у своего папы: «Как я узнаю, что эта девушка – именно та – одна –единственная на всю жизнь?» И папа ему ответил:

005 КАК МНОГО ДЕВУШЕК ХОРОШИХ

Неизвестно, что было бы дальше, но Галина в один момент поняла: девушек действительно много, и выбрала единственный правильный ход:  подняться повыше, чтобы и самой получше видеть свою будущую жертву, да и ему проще было разглядеть саму Галину, и пошла она в стюардессы

006 Стюардесса Жанна


Судьба – штука сложная. Кто-то верит в нее, кто-то нет, но траектории полета Галины и дорожка Андрея пересеклись. Поднявшись однажды в воздух…

007 Звук самолета

Она увидела ЕГО, плещущегося среди очаровательнейших русалок в закрытом водоёме, посреди некоего северного города, куда наша отважная стюардесса благополучно и приводнилась!

008 Я Водяной

А тут как раз у Андрея, главного водяного и повелителя  русалок из бассейна случился ДР

009 Ах, Андрюша, нам ли быть в печали!… 

И Галина, упавшая с небес влюбилась в красавца-водяного, а сама небесная девушка тоже не осталась без внимания… И после вечеринки влюбленная Галина поняла: нужно действовать незамедлительно, и прошептала Андрею:

010 Поцелуй меня… Ниже, Ниже…

А потом последовало признание в любви

011 Я люблю тебя до слёз!

Были, конечно, и свидания, были прогулки под луной и цветы и поцелуи… И привела, наконец, Галина Андрея к своим, сомневающимся еще родителям. Но Андрей сразу развеял их сомнения, с порога заявив: 

012 Я то – что надо! 

На что Анна Тихоновна ответила

013 А я не знаю почему, но ты мне нравишься!

Родители поняли, что парень – находка, и стали молодые жить вместе…Жить-поживать, пока не дожили до весны 1989г.

014 – Ах, эта свадьба…. 

Что было дальше – вы прекрасно знаете


Время до сегодняшнего дня пролетело, как один день, но Это было счастливое время, которое ни один из супругов не променял бы ни за что! Андрей по-прежнему каждый день признается Галине в любви:

015 Песня про любовь в исполнении К. НАЗАРОВА.(это мой вокалист) Чо он пел - не помню...

----------


## гордеева

всем доброго вечера.Ищу в инете фото настоящего вьетнамского костюма, нахожу только почему то женские. Может подскажет кто, какой все таки должен быть настоящий вьетнамский костюм?

----------


## вокся

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 				А у нас на Украине на второй день свадьбы( новое веяние) на входе продают ложку.. Типа пришел гость на свадьбу, купи ложку, иначе руками прийдется есть. Причем цена этой самой ложки( не насовсем, а просто покушать) возрастает.. Чем позже пришел, тем дороже заплатишь... Так там не 10 штук, а столько, сколько гостей...
> 
> 
>     Люда, это наверное, с Ростовской области привезли, у нас ни одна двухдневная свадьба без этого и не обходится, а торт продают независимо один день свадьба или два. Ложки продают сваты и свидетели, а торт молодые.


Прикольненько... А у нас ложка за деньги - это как поехать в Москву и обязательно побывать на Красной площади.... На второй день обязательно уху или окрошку на опохмел дают, так за ложку с утра сколько хочешь отдадут)))) Сколько себя помню, всегда так... а помню я себя уже много... А ещё знаю, что последние лет 5 в обязательном порядке в пригласительном пишут, что мол ждём, будем рады видеть, вход на свадьбу по...(зависит от фантазии и нужд молодых).... лотерейным билетам, книгам, предметам кухонной утвари и пр. Подарок в "стоимость" входа не входит...

----------


## ElenaS

Доброго вечера всем!

очень-очень нужно сделать нарезки за сегодня-завтра, а программы специальной нет.
скачала по ссылке с форума какое-то время назад AVS Audio editor, но он требует код активации
Sound Forge, скаченный еще полгода назад, давно истек. попробовала найти новый и переустановить, но он меня как-то помнит и говорит, чтобы покупала уже 
Adobe Audition бесплатно не нашла

Буду признательна за ссылку на программу, коды активации, в общем, на работающий музыкальный редактор

Заранее признательна!

----------


## swinging

> Доброго вечера всем!
> 
> очень-очень нужно сделать нарезки за сегодня-завтра, а программы специальной нет.
> скачала по ссылке с форума какое-то время назад AVS Audio editor, но он требует код активации
> Sound Forge, скаченный еще полгода назад, давно истек. попробовала найти новый и переустановить, но он меня как-то помнит и говорит, чтобы покупала уже 
> Adobe Audition бесплатно не нашла
> 
> Буду признательна за ссылку на программу, коды активации, в общем, на работающий музыкальный редактор
> 
> Заранее признательна!


Сходи в эту темку

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=96200

Айдоб Аудишн искать не нужно, это профессиональная программа (по-этому она у меня стоИт), для того, чтобы сделать нарезки есть масса программ попроще. До завтра ты в Аудишине не разберёшся (ИМХО). В теме (ссылку я дал) stranix (ему можно доверять в этом плане) советует какую то простенькую программу без выкрутасов, которую легко найти в инете и даёт по ней (по проге уроки)

Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

> Буду признательна за ссылку на программу, коды активации, в общем, на работающий музыкальный редактор


ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, кто сможет скинуть нарезки для "танцев сидя"? Проводила на работе, прошло отлично, сейчас стала искать в компе и не нашла. А на рабочем ноутбуке сразу после праздника все стерла. Просто физически нет времени и сил делать нарезки заново. Помогите, люди добрые!...

----------


## sokolixa

> А у нас на Украине на второй день свадьбы( новое веяние) на входе продают ложку.. Типа пришел гость на свадьбу, купи ложку, иначе руками прийдется есть. Причем цена этой самой ложки( не насовсем, а просто покушать) возрастает.. Чем позже пришел, тем дороже заплатишь... Так там не 10 штук, а столько, сколько гостей... Опять же в России зачастую торт продают( я этого не видела,нас на Украине Бог от такой традиции миловал, но благодаря Форумум знаю...)


 


> Сообщение от *Кoshka-мр-р*
> Люда, это наверное, с Ростовской области привезли, у нас ни одна двухдневная свадьба без этого и не обходится, а торт продают независимо один день свадьба или два. Ложки продают сваты и свидетели, а торт молодые.





> Прикольненько... А у нас ложка за деньги - это как поехать в Москву и обязательно побывать на Красной площади.... На второй день обязательно уху или окрошку на опохмел дают, так за ложку с утра сколько хочешь отдадут)))) Сколько себя помню, всегда так... а помню я себя уже много... А ещё знаю, что последние лет 5 в обязательном порядке в пригласительном пишут, что мол ждём, будем рады видеть, вход на свадьбу по...(зависит от фантазии и нужд молодых).... лотерейным билетам, книгам, предметам кухонной утвари и пр. Подарок в "стоимость" входа не входит...


Сколько себя помню - у нас ложки продают на 2-й день всегда!
Подают лапшу, делают "удивлённые" глаза: "Ой, а ложек-то у нас нетуууууу...!", и свидетели эти самые ложки и продают. Сейчас, в основном, их продают на входе - так удобнее. Цена - 10 руб. Хошь, не хошь - это - обязательно!
З.Ы. Недавно слышала, что лапшу, дескать, должна подавать невеста, вернее, уже молодая жена, чтобы показать, какая она хозяйственная и хлебосольная.

Да, и лотерейные билеты при входе продают тоже (правда, мы от этих лотерей отказались, а другие проводят).

----------


## skomorox

Люди, нет ли у кого-нибудь песни "Непара", называется "Милая"? Не могу её скачать ни с Музгруза, ни с "Зайцев" - всё пустым скачивается почему-то.

----------


## лека

*skomorox*,
 Ирина Вот она http://webfile.ru/3818628

----------


## Adel

> Люди, нет ли у кого-нибудь песни "Непара", называется "Милая"? Не могу её скачать ни с Музгруза, ни с "Зайцев" - всё пустым скачивается почему-то.


Я к сожалению не умею скидывать песни, но всем у кого скачивается "пустым" настоятельно рекомендую муз. форум  с беспл. загрузкой MP3SORT.COM. Вот такая  :Ok:  вещь. Всю музыку от туда качаем

----------


## Adel

> Танец тещи и зятя. Это традиционно Если говорить, как на Украине правильно, то надо бы, чтоб жених теще новые сапоги(чоботы) купил


Спасибо огромное за помощь :flower:  А про сапоги подробнее можно а то че то я-москалюга не поняла :biggrin:

Иеще след. строчку поясните пожалста (про кишки че то :eek:)

А фаты снятия к сожалению не будет, я и сама оч люблю, но они в вс. венчаются и заранее не снимают. А еще ее мама просила чтоб молодые когда в зал зайдут на рушник встали. Не знаете как это проводится, что говорят как ставят? И еще , хоть украинцы у меня восточные но подскажите где взять полечек:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> А про сапоги подробнее можно


 Ой, вряд ли смогу подробнее. Просто когда-то на Украине , если я не ошибаюсь, после танца Тещи и зятя или перед ним,зять теще новые сапоги дарил, обувал ей на ножки и дальше она в новой обуви отплясывала. 
 Сейчас об этом у нас в центральной части Украины знают только понаслышке...


> подскажите где взять полечек


 Напиши свой адрес и я тебе немножко полечек вышлю...

----------


## swinging

*Adel*,
 Бесплатная РЕКЛАМА чужих сайтов не приветствуется ни на одном форуме. Информации о его адресе вполне достаточно.Так, что будь добра в следующий раз восторги держать при себе. 
Тем более



> Всю музыку от туда качаем





> подскажите где взять полечек


Что то, где то не состыковывается.

----------


## Adel

> Бесплатная РЕКЛАМА чужих сайтов не приветствуется ни на одном форуме. Информации о его адресе вполне достаточно.Так, что будь добра в следующий раз восторги держать при себе. 
> Тем более


Извините, я может чайник - не знала о ваших правилах и не совсем понимаю по чему нельзя рекомендовать хорошие сайты , а вот о всякой парнухе в прямом смысле слова реклама вылазит сама, а чтобы найти что-то хорошее нужно искать и искать, и по этому я думала что помогу тем кто еще не нашел. Но еще раз прошу прощения видимо я ошиблась, впредь свои восторги буду держать при себе!
А для того чтобы ВСЕ качать с какого либо форума надо хотя бы знать как оно называется, название песни или исполнителя , в данной ситуации я этой информацией не распалагала и попросила помощи, для этого мы вроде бы здесь собрались или я ошибаюсь?





> У меня в компьютере. Когда просят,хотя бы адрес куда выслать пишут!


Мой адрес Epif13@post.ru Если не жалко скинь пожалуйста полечек, буду благодарна

----------


## Adel

Спасибо большое :flower:  Разницу уловила - исправлюсь:wink: Ну раз уж пошла такая пьянка - подскажи, я часто в тексте читала что нельзя просить/выкладывать/обмениваться минусовками - это как и по чему?

----------


## maxcimum

Спасибо всем, кто помог идейками и нарезками к моему репортажу. Выкладываю текст (пока не все песни подобраны, есть просто под вопросом). надеюсь, пригодится кому-то...

Музыкальный репортаж 

 - Любое значимое событие по сложившейся традиции находит отражение в теле и радио-репортажах. События же 8 августа 2009 года мы решили отразить в музыкальном репортаже. 

 - Сегодня, в одном живописном местечке Подмосковья собрались 50 избранных гостей, с тем, чтобы подтвердить:

Свадьба (Басков) или любая другая по смыслу

-  Но началась эта история не сегодня. И не вчера, а  много-много лет назад…  В далеком  1974 году, в семье Нины и Валерия ____  родился сын-богатырь, весом в 3500 грамм. И назвали его…

 Песня про Рому - группа "Пропаганда" , называется "Рома" (взять строчку из припева), песня есть на "Зайцах"

 - Когда Роман пошёл в подготовительный класс школы,  в семье Вячеслава и Алевтины ____,  родилась красавица-дочка, которую, как вы поняли, назвали… 

Натали (Лепс)

 - Шли годы, теперь кажется, что они летели незаметно, дети пошли сначала в сад, потом в школу… Годы эти, как водится, запомнились как 

Школьные годы чудесные…

 - И вот, на дворе уже конец 90-х. А точнее, 1997 год. Роман принял присягу и пошёл на военную службу. В этом же году он получил первое звание.

младший лейтенант, бередит сердца, безымянный палец без кольца

- В это же время Наталия поступила в медицинскую академию

доктор моего тела, доктор моего тела (слова припева)  - или что-то другое медицинское

- И снова полетели дни за днями, месяц за месяцем  Менялось положение звёзд на небе, и их количество на погонах жениха.
капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь

- Прошли годы... За плечами наших, тогда еще будущих, молодожёнов остались красный диплом медакадемии, годы тягот и лишений военной службы. Диплом о первом высшем невесты остался без практического применения

песня : даром преподаватели время со мною тратили

- А годы военной службы нашли своё воплощение в звании подполковника"
http://www.tonnel.ru/?l=concert&main=681739
ВИА Сябры Товарищ подполковник

- Наталия успешно работала на поприще менеджмента, а Роман продолжал защищать Родину от незримых врагов. Но каждый из них чувствовал, что главное событие в их жизни ещё впереди… Впереди главная встреча, которая изменит для них прежний мир.
песня Абдулова "Мир без любви" - какой-нибудь фрагмент

- И вот этот мир начал меняться
песня: довелось учиться мне в университете ("вот стою, держу весло")

- В стенах университета управления он встретил её.... Новыми красками стала раскрашиваться реальность.. 
песня: ?

- И однажды долго ненастраивающийся модем помог им полностью настроиться друг на друга"
звуки модема, когда он коннектиться, переходящие в какую-то трогательно-волшебную мелодию

- Все чувства вмиг настроелись на близкого человека"
песня ?

- В их совместной биографии были и путешествия по необъятной Родине (Казань, Санкт-Петербург"
песня - не знаю

Особенно укрепляли романтические чувства совместные сессии, ..."
песня?
От сессии до сессии живут студенты весело

- многочасовые подготовки к государственным экзаменам и, конечно, защита магистерских диссертаций"
песня?

- Случались и разлуки, когда молодые разъезжались в служебные командировки. В такие моменты в сердцах наших героев звучали только одни слова: 
песня: "и ночью звёздной, и при свете дня, не покидай, не покидай меня"
или "возвращайся" Корнелюк

Однажды Роман сознался своим родителям:
я хочу жениться на медичке, и я точно знаю, на какой (*Курочка, ты -лучшая!!!*)

Наташа, в свою очередь собрала свой семейный совет и сказала:
Хочу я замуж

- И вот сегодня, мы в этом месте собрались для того, чтобы поздравить нашу замечательную пару с Днем свадьбы!

Песня

 - И, поздравляя молодых, с удовольствием произнесу следующий тост (или следующие слова): 

Выпьем за любовь!

*Девочки и мальчики :), кто делился песнями, не все вставила в текст - отправила разбираться ди-джею. Но я все учла!!! И всех очень благодарю!!!*

----------


## swinging

> Спасибо большое Разницу уловила - исправлюсь:wink: Ну раз уж пошла такая пьянка - подскажи, я часто в тексте читала что нельзя просить/выкладывать/обмениваться минусовками - это как и по чему?


Пьянку эту прекращаем. Эта тема для СРОЧНОЙ ПОМОЩИ, а не FAQ (ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы) по форуму. Все ответы на свои вопросы ты можешь найти в специальных темах для новичков, либо в темах "Поддержки форума" на конкретный твой вопрос есть ответ в теме
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126544
, а вообще учись пользоваться поиском, тогда тебе не придётся ни спрашивать, ни просить польки, которых здесь ещё больше, чем на рекомендуемом тобою форуме.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Ребята, помогите, когда-то на форуме, если не ошибаюсь кто-то из мужчин, описывал такую фишку - молодожены запекали из теста сердце. Не могу найти - и не помню, что потом с этим сердцем делали?

----------


## Tajussa

*maxcimum*,
Привет, у меня есть перепевки русской попсы на татарском языке. может в путешествие от Казани вставить отрывок на татарском?
И еще. В шляпной теме я выкладывала свои нарезки, там есть папочка О свадьбе, где несколько фраз уже готовых, возможно пригодятся.

----------


## maxcimum

Tajussa, спасибо за предложение. на тему городов уже ранеехорошую песенку мне предложили. А нарезки на всякий случай посмотрю, если мой ди-джей что-то завтра не найдет.

----------


## Tajussa

Всегда пожалуйста.  :flower: 
Там есть фраза
_Свадьбу сегодня гуляем, свадьбу гуляем сейчас, кто-то уже невменяем, но так уж ведется у нас.._
Удачи!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

Дорогие, помогите, либо после сдачи всех балансов потеряла навыки поиска, либо еще что-то... Не могу найти на форуме две вещи, запавшие в мой мозг.
1. Притча о ласточке.
2. Лодочник. 

Заранее благодарна всем, кто отзовется.

----------


## Гвиола

*maxcimum*,Ирочка,а я бы вместо "Натали" Лепса поставила бы Невеста Наташа.
Я тебе щас нарезку кину!
А что,там где вопросы стоят всё ещё нет песен?

----------


## Курица

> - И однажды долго ненастраивающийся модем помог им полностью настроиться друг на друга"
> звуки модема, когда он коннектиться, переходящие в какую-то трогательно-волшебную мелодию


Ирин, сходи сюда : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=111674&page=4 , там
* О-ля-ля* звуки офиса выставляла!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Доброе утро, дорогие! Помогите, пожалуйста! В пятницу веду корпоративку. Три строительные компании гуляют свой профессиональный праздник. Может у кого-нибудь есть песни про строителей? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Kley

> Может у кого-нибудь есть песни про строителей?


У меня есть только гимн строителей
http://files.mail.ru/NC84GS

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже страдаю без гимна... только мне другой гимн нужен. Музыка без слов к "Песне американских солдат" - моя давняя мечта. Если кто раздобыл - я ваша должница навек!  :Oj:

----------


## Анюша

> Может у кого-нибудь есть песни про строителей?


"не кочегары мы, не плотники..."

----------


## optimistka17

> Может у кого-нибудь есть песни про строителей?


 Нашла у себя "Королеву высоты" и "Крановщицу". Может пригодятся?
 Выслала на почту..

----------


## swinging

> Может у кого-нибудь есть песни про строителей?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=15

Удачи!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки, мальчики!прошу помощи- если есть у кого-нибудь стихи поздравления от  цветов или где-то здесь выставляли- киньте ссылочкой! БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!а то встречала только ягодный праздник, а я собираюсь сделать цветочный- РОМАШКА, КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК, НЕЗАБУДКА, РОЗА, СИРЕНЬ и отдельно-ЛЕТО (в венке из разных цветов). как сфотаю- выставлю в фотоотчете...

----------


## Александрушка

Всем привет! Расскажите мне пожалуйста кто проводит халявочку какие атрибуты при этом вы используете? Просто головные уборы без костюмов?

----------


## о-ля-ля

*maxcimum*,



> О-ля-ля звуки офиса выставляла!


http://gettyfile.ru/356703/
 Ирина, здесь 3 фрагмента
1-смс-вначале звучит позывной, а потом женский голос-на ваше имя поступило сообщение...и переходит в рекламную мелодию ля-ля-ля-ля...
2  и 3. виддоус-звук когда включается компьютор,потом ещё раз, а потом преходит в такое бум-бум-бум-диджейское. 
интересные штучки, это я выцепила у сына в записях, пока его нет дома-полазила в компьюторе.

----------


## sokolixa

> Всем привет! Расскажите мне пожалуйста кто проводит халявочку какие атрибуты при этом вы используете? Просто головные уборы без костюмов?


Головных уборов хватает за глаза... :Aga:  :Ok: :smile:!

----------


## syaonka

> Ребята, помогите, когда-то на форуме, если не ошибаюсь кто-то из мужчин, описывал такую фишку - молодожены запекали из теста сердце. Не могу найти - и не помню, что потом с этим сердцем делали?


Вот, скопировала себе когда- то , чья идея,к сожалению , не знаю!

_Вылепи сердце!
Собираясь на свадьбу (или, как я говорю: свабдю), готовлю довольно крутого замеса тесто: кило муки, полстакана соли и вода. ВСЁ! Главное, чтобы не липло к рукам. Затем пакую его в полиэтиленовый мешочек, и беру с собой. В некий подходящий момент начинаю: Дорогие молодожены, перед вами обычное тесто - символ гостеприимства, достатка и сытости в доме. бла-бла-бла... (иногда доставая тесто на подносике небольшом, спрашиваю, обращаясь к молодым: что это такое? Затем обыгрываю их ответ, мол как много узнать еще предстоит молодой жене, или, если знает - Видишь, какая жена умелая да знающая попалась тебе! Ну, понятно, думаю...) и предлагаю молодым слепить из этого теста, прямо на подносике небольшом или блюде символ своего семейного счастья. за все 8 лет практики только 1 раз молодые нарвали тесто на кусочки и начали лепить карапузиков (!), после этого я стал подсказывать мамашам или самим молодым на предворительных встречах, чего лепить, но обычно сами догадываются вылепить сердце. Так вот, это сердце посылаем в горнило страсти и любви, бла-бла-бла, в печку. В любом кафе, ресторане или столовой есть духовой шкаф, где готовяд или доводят блюдо. Договариваюсь заранее и объясняю чего сделать нужно. При таком составе тесто не зарумянится, как пирожок, но хорошо подсохнет и получит коричневатую корочку, можно яйцом для блеска и румянца смазать. Так вот. после определенного времени я снова возвращаю уже готовое сердце на блюдо и показываю, какое красивое и горячее оно у наших молодых. И даю прикоснуться гостям, мол, горячее? Ну, конечно, а каким же ему быть у молодых да любящих? бла-бла-бла. Есссно, это всё для гостей и фото-видеооператоров, которые этот момент почему то очень любят._

----------


## optimistka17

> чья идея,к сожалению , не знаю!


Могу ошибиться, но по моему Димы Дональда...

----------


## syaonka

> Могу ошибиться, но по моему Димы Дональда...


Я вот тоже не уверена! Но чья бы идея не была, создателю её- большое спасибо!

----------


## syaonka

Ребята и девчата! Срочно нужны песни про пиво! Буду признательна за "Волшебный пендель"! :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> Ребята и девчата! Срочно нужны песни про пиво! Буду признательна за "Волшебный пендель"!


Сейчас кто-то получит очередную порцию ворчания, к пенделю.
Девчонки, а вы вообще в курсе, что на ЭТОМ форуме есть музыкальный раздел? Где собрано всё, что вам необходимо в работе. В конце-концов есть поиск (это и есть тот самый пендель)
Песни про пиво здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127974

Удачи!

----------


## syaonka

> Сейчас кто-то получит очередную порцию ворчания, к пенделю.
> Девчонки, а вы вообще в курсе, что на ЭТОМ форуме есть музыкальный раздел? Где собрано всё, что вам необходимо в работе. В конце-концов есть поиск (это и есть тот самый пендель)
> Песни про пиво здесь
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127974
> 
> Удачи!


Сашенька! Спасибо за пендель!  Извени, что не там обратилась за помощью! Зто я по запарке! :Pivo:

----------


## Donald

> Вот, скопировала себе когда- то , чья идея,к сожалению , не знаю!





> Сообщение от MaRinKa_Z
> 
> 
> 				Ребята, помогите, когда-то на форуме, если не ошибаюсь кто-то из мужчин, описывал такую фишку - молодожены запекали из теста сердце. Не могу найти - и не помню, что потом с этим сердцем делали?


Блин... приятно, что пользуют идеи... А расскажите потом,как прошло? Наши видео- и фотографы меня всегда просят провести, ведь для них - страничка для сюжетика!




> Могу ошибиться, но по моему Димы Дональда...


Ой, Люда! Может и можешь... Но не ошибаешься! И как это у тебя получается? Поражаюсь!  :flower:  
Кстати, я писал, что за 8 лет и т.п.... На последней свадьбе снова нарвали на кусочки и слепили...семью, солнышко, домик... Короче, все запеклось и рассыпалось ессссно по подносу. Так что - предупреждайте или самих молодых заранее или тех, кто рядом(родителей или свидетелей) чтобы настойчиво подсказали!

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте! Качаю с Музгруза песни, и мне пишут, что воспроизведение данных файлов может привести к непредсказуемым последствиям. Что это? Это временно? Кто знает?Срочно нужны веселенькие песни с именами Марина и Иван, и ничего закачать не могу.

----------


## swinging

*Ларико-2009*,
 Почитай пост 181 этой темы. И если где и будут непредсказуемые последствия, то здесь и сейчас.
:biggrin:
Песни про Марину
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=187

Там же ( в той теме) наверняка есть песни и про Васю или Петю.

Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

блин меня всю колошматит, очень волнуюсь за мафиозную свадьбу :redface:
Помогите с музыкой для входа молодых в зал, у нас никакой встречи не будет, просто будут зачитаны законы мафии, а потом молодые входят в зал и идут к столу ... как по ярче обыграть - может шары по лопать - типа свадебный залп??? и какую музыку включить, переслушала все фанфары какие у меня есть - не то, мендельсон тож не то ... подкиньте идею плиииииииииззззз !!! Если сообщение получилось как каша-малаша, то извините, это все от волнения!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Люди, у меня завал!
Получили только что заказ на завтра 12 - 00, детский ДР, девочка 12 лет. Вся проблема в том, что в этой компании работали уже 4 раза.
Времени просматривать тему нет, уже 3 часа листаю- увы! Мысли суетятся, как-то растерялась...
У кого есть Пиратская вечеринка? Барби? Не знаем, какие будут дети, нет связи. 
Любовь с первого взгляда? 
И Мысли наши они знают наизусть, блин!
А у подруги мама в тяжелейшем состоянии, вся подготовка на мне.
Или ткните носом, потому что времени нет.

Только что позвонила подруга, кладут в больницу на операцию, я вообще буду одна, но с музыкантом.
Буду благодарна за ЛЮБОЙ материал.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Дело в том, что после разделения Форума у меня не работает ПОИСК - дает только пустые страницы...

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Поиск не работает у всех, Марина выкладывала, как пользоваться, но до меня не дошло. Подскажите, кто умный!!!

Танюш, с Дюймовочкой свяжись по детским.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Поиск не работает у всех, Марина выкладывала, как пользоваться, но до меня не дошло. Подскажите, кто умный!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...03&postcount=2

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,дорогие может у кого-нибудь есть постановочный  романтический танец. Перерыла весь инет, всё какие-то шустрые.Очень нужны наши русские пары.Только не корявые (такие я сама нашла):smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*swinging*,Саша,объясни,пожалуйста,если я удалила папку,а потом очистила корзину и обнаружила,что удалила не то,что нужно, нельзя ли эту папочку восстановить?

----------


## Ладушка

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Выслала два варианта пиратской вечеринки и музыку в архиве. Принимай. Удачи!!!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Люди, у меня завал!
> Получили только что заказ на завтра 12 - 00, детский ДР, девочка 12 лет. Вся проблема в том, что в этой компании работали уже 4 раза.
> Времени просматривать тему нет, уже 3 часа листаю- увы! Мысли суетятся, как-то растерялась...
> У кого есть Пиратская вечеринка? Барби? Не знаем, какие будут дети, нет связи. 
> Любовь с первого взгляда? 
> И Мысли наши они знают наизусть, блин!
> А у подруги мама в тяжелейшем состоянии, вся подготовка на мне.
> Или ткните носом, потому что времени нет.
> 
> ...


Девочки  любят  ВИНКС, Ранеток, Кадетство  и  ты  пы
Мальчики  могут  устроить  Рыцарские  бои  (надуть  длинные  шарики, как  шпаги,  и  надеть  им  шляпы  на  голову. Пусть  сбивают  шляпы  друг  у  друга) А  назвать  их  можно  героями  мультика  или  фильма.

Девочкам  "Конкурс  красоты"

----------


## КартинкаИр

Дорогие форумчани! Спасите ! Все еще никак не могу освоить фотошоп но на 8 августа очень нужна этикетка на свадебное шампанское.
У кого есть немного свободного время буду очень благодарна за помощь и вишлю фотку молодих! :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Люди  добрые! Поможите  чем  можете! Тема  свадьбы : Служебный  роман.
Чего  к  этому  привязать?

А ещё  три  подружки  невесты  будут  в  одинаковых  платьях. Как  их  задействовать?

----------


## syaonka

Я опять за помощью!Сегодня приходила невеста (свадьба 7-го августа) , попросила сделать испытания для свидетелй .Для свидетеля она принесла вот такое испытание:
1.Лёня, посоли хлеб так, как ты любишь Аню. Валера, а ты покажи, как уважаешь Леонида. Как уважаешь, так и откусишь.
2.Лёня, завяжи узел на полотенце так крепко, как ты любишь Аню. А ты, Валера, покажи, как будешь помогать развязывать семейные ссоры и конфликты.

Как вы думаете, не слишком ли зто?Я никогда не делала ничего подобного!
 И что можно придумать для свидетельницы?

----------


## Сильва

*syaonka*,
 Даже очень НЕ слишком... Скучновато. Делала я когда-о для молодых с узлами... Не интересно.
*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*, Ксюша, "Служебный роман" делала Аня Сенс, чудесный отчёт был.

----------


## swinging

> swinging,Саша,объясни,пожалуйста,если я удалила папку,а потом очистила корзину и обнаружила,что удалила не то,что нужно, нельзя ли эту папочку восстановить?


Можно. Только ничего не записывай на тот диск, на котором была папка. Скачивай программу восстановитель любую в названии, которой будет Recovery (я пользуюсь Power.Data.Recovery). Устанавливаешь её на диск, на котором не было той папки. Запускаешь прогу она покажет какие файлы возможно восстановить, выбираешь те, что тебе нужно и восстанавливаешь их на третьем диске. По моему так. Лучше если прога будет на русском (в случае если у тебя проблемы с англ) там всё понятно. 

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

Люди, я с просьбой по музыке. Не могу ни с Музгруза, ни на Зайцах найти и скачать.
Есть ли у кого-нибудь песня Розенбаума "Осень вальс-бостон" и песня Таркана, где он там поцелуи изображал, чтобы приспособить её под массовый танец живота?

----------


## vz_event

Ой..и я по музыке...может у кого есть, чтобы не искать:песни на имена Кирилл, Маша, Юля? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Владленыч

> Здравствуйте! Качаю с Музгруза песни, и мне пишут, что воспроизведение данных файлов может привести к непредсказуемым последствиям. Что это? Это временно? Кто знает?Срочно нужны веселенькие песни с именами Марина и Иван, и ничего закачать не могу.


 Марину тебе уже скинули. А вот про Ивана:
В.Толкунова "Ваня" - http://ifolder.ru/13418830
И.Ургант И.Чурикова "Конечно Ваня" - http://ifolder.ru/13418929
dj_cvetkoff_and_virus_-_ivan - http://ifolder.ru/13418986

----------


## Владленыч

*Ларико-2009*   Не за что!




> Люди, я с просьбой по музыке. Не могу ни с Музгруза, ни на Зайцах найти и скачать.
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь песня Розенбаума "Осень вальс-бостон" и песня Таркана, где он там поцелуи изображал, чтобы приспособить её под массовый танец живота?


tarkan_-_simarik(чмоки)- http://ifolder.ru/13419251
А.Розенбаум Вальс Бостон.mp3 - http://ifolder.ru/13419293

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Коллеги- все чаще в ресторанах, администраторы просят красиво, пафосно представить и обыграть вынос фирменного блюда... скоро работаю в ресторане, где этому моменту оооочень придают значение, *подскажите как обыграть или какие слова сказать при выносе фирменного блюда под названием- "Огни любви" ...*блюдо выносят с зажженными фейерверками и гасят свет...
Как говорила я .."Дамы и господа, а сейчас ресторан "Парус"предлагает всем попробовать свое фирменное блюдо "Огени любви", такое же сладкое и изысканное как это чувство. С наилучшими пожеланиями для вас........" музыка, заносят блюдо... Не фонтан , конечно, но первое , что пришло на ум!

----------


## Владленыч

> Ой..и я по музыке...может у кого есть, чтобы не искать:песни на имена Кирилл, Маша, Юля? Заранее спасибо!


Для Маши, вот эту песню использовал, и для нарезок и так запускал.
Михаил Шуфутинский - Маша - http://ifolder.ru/13419406
И.Рассветов "Юлия" - http://ifolder.ru/13419686
А вот с "Кириллом", не сложилось у меня..:smile:

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Коллеги- все чаще в ресторанах, администраторы просят красиво, пафосно представить и обыграть вынос фирменного блюда... скоро работаю в ресторане, где этому моменту оооочень придают значение, подскажите как обыграть или какие слова сказать при выносе фирменного блюда под названием- "Огни любви" ...блюдо выносят с зажженными фейерверками и гасят свет...
> Как говорила я .."Дамы и господа, а сейчас ресторан "Парус"предлагает всем попробовать свое фирменное блюдо "Огени любви", такое же сладкое и изысканное как это чувство. С наилучшими пожеланиями для вас........" музыка, заносят блюдо... Не фонтан , конечно, но первое , что пришло на ум!



Я думаю что перед этим можна на фоне музыки прочесть красивый небольшой стих о любви.

А еще может вынести блюдо Богиня Огня или восточная красавица

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Помогите с поздравлением на юбилей мужчине директору АВТОМОБИЛЬНОЙ ГАЗОНАКОПИТЕЛЬНОЙ КОНПРЕСОРНОЙ СТАНЦИИ., а зовут Георгий.

----------


## Буча

> *vz_event*,
>  На этом форуме пока нет раздела по обмену минусами. Они (разделы) находятся на соответствующих форумах и сайтах.


Ой а мне срочно нужен непомню как называется, песня об улыбке кажется, припев "И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснется ваших глаз..." А на том форуме что-то зарегистрироваться у меня не получилось. А очень надо к пятнице. Он у меня был, но найти почему то немогу,может из-за вирусов пропал....:frown:

----------


## swinging

> Ой а мне срочно нужен непомню как называется, песня об улыбке кажется, припев "И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснется ваших глаз..." А на том форуме что-то зарегистрироваться у меня не получилось. А очень надо к пятнице. Он у меня был, но найти почему то немогу,может из-за вирусов пропал....:frown:


Да ерунда это. На каком на том? Их тыщи. Вот к примеру такой 
*"СЕКРЕТНЫЙ" ДЛЯ ВСЕХ САЙТ*
http://plus-msk.ru/search.php?t=rus&...%EC%EE%E2&pg=3

На этой странице интересующая тебя минусовка в трёх вариантах.

Удачи!

----------


## чижик

Братцы, совсем недавно кто-то выкладывал описание "Свадебного салюта", когда гости изобржают спичку, бикфордов шнур и т.д.Не помните,где это было?

----------


## Donald

> Братцы, совсем недавно кто-то выкладывал описание "Свадебного салюта", когда гости изобржают спичку, бикфордов шнур и т.д.Не помните,где это было?


Это от Танюшки-Черри. Она выкладывала для всех, потому, думаю, необидится, если я повторюсь:
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Сегодня любой маломальский праздник не может обойтись без фейерверка. А чем мы хуже? Предлагаю устроить праздничный салют!
Будьте любезны, подойдите ко мне. Вы не будете против, если я попрошу вас на время изображать пушку, сами понимаете, без пушки не будет салюта. Благодарю. 
К «пушке» нужно подвести «бикфордов шнур». Можно пригласить вас, вас и еще троих? Встаньте в ряд на расстоянии вытянутой руки, один - вплотную к «пушке». Спасибо. 
Практически все готово, осталось только поджечь шнур, и для этого нужен «коробок спичек» и сама «спичка». Спасибо, вы очень любезны. Все готово для праздничного салюта. 
Как это должно произойти? «Спичка» чиркает головой о бок «коробки спичек», подносит огонек к «бикфордову шнуру», крайний от «шнура» начинает изображать «огонек» и устремляется к «пушке» по спирали, обегая каждого, кто изображает шнур, подбегает к «пушке», хлопает пушку ниже спины, «пушка» подпрыгивает и громко вместе с залом восклицает: «Бум». 
И тут подключаются наши женщины, именно вы изобразите сам «фейерверк», для чего вам нужно всем встать и, раскинув руки, покружиться на месте. Мужчины в благоговении от неописуемой красоты опускаются на колени и аплодируя кричат: «Ура». Всем понятно? За работу! «Спичка», приступайте. Хорошо. Теперь «огонек». Быстрей. «Пушка»... «Бум!» Пошел, «фейерверк!» Мужчины на колени и ... Ура! Браво! Браво! Салют удался на славу. Всем спасибо и моя благодарность за доставленное удовольствие.

----------


## sokolixa

> Братцы, совсем недавно кто-то выкладывал описание "Свадебного салюта", когда гости изобржают спичку, бикфордов шнур и т.д.Не помните,где это было?


 «САЛЮТ»
Сегодня любой маломальский праздник не может обойтись без фейерверка. А чем мы хуже? Предлагаю устроить праздничный салют!
1. Будьте любезны, подойдите ко мне. Вы не будете против, если я попрошу вас на время изображать пушку, сами понимаете, без пушки не будет салюта. Благодарю. Разместившись у левой кулисы, пушка должна суметь громко сказать <Ба-Бах!>.
2. К «пушке» нужно подвести «бикфордов шнур». Можно пригласить вас, вас и еще троих? Встаньте в ряд на расстоянии вытянутой руки, один - вплотную к «пушке». Спасибо. Они приседают перед сценой кружком и после сигнала пушки должны будут встать со словами «Пш-ш-ш-ш-ш»
3. Практически все готово, осталось только поджечь шнур, и для этого нужен «коробок спичек» и сама «спичка». Спасибо, вы очень любезны. Все готово для праздничного салюта. 

Как это должно произойти? «Спичка» чиркает головой о бок «коробки спичек», загорается, подносит огонек к «бикфордову шнуру», крайний от «шнура» начинает изображать «огонек» и устремляется к «пушке» по спирали, обегая каждого, кто изображает шнур (шнур шипит: «П-ш-ш-ш-ш», встаёт), подбегает к «пушке», хлопает пушку ниже спины, «пушка» подпрыгивает и громко вместе с залом восклицает: «Ба-Бах!». 
И тут подключаются наши женщины, именно вы изобразите сам «фейерверк», для чего вам нужно всем встать и, раскинув руки, покружиться на месте. Мужчины в благоговении от неописуемой красоты опускаются на колени и, аплодируя,  кричат: «Ура!». Всем понятно? За работу! «Спичка», приступайте. Хорошо. Теперь «огонек». Быстрей. «Пушка»... «Ба-Бах!» Пошел, «фейерверк!» Мужчины на колени и ... «Ура!»
 Браво! Браво! Салют удался на славу. Всем спасибо и моя благодарность за доставленное удовольствие.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ооопс... Дима, привет!:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> А вот с "Кириллом", не сложилось у меня


*Кирилл*

http://webfile.ru/3821715

----------


## KAlinchik

> Братцы, совсем недавно кто-то выкладывал описание "Свадебного салюта", когда гости изобржают спичку, бикфордов шнур и т.д.Не помните,где это было


мой вариант:
Сценка-экспромт<< САЛЮТ>>
Участники ( 4 человека):гаубица,искорка,фитилек,терочка.
Провожу на любом празднике.Говорю,что не один праздник не обходится без салюта.И объявляю,что сейчас мы все вместе будем изображать салют(свадебный,новогодний и т.д )Раздаю народу шарики ,объясняю,что они будут шумовыми эффектами.Прошу надуть шары,но пока не лопать,так как сначала будет репетиция.Вывожу из зала молодого человека,говорю,что он будет гаубица.После спрашиваю его имя,получив ответ,прошу его встать на стульчик ,лицом к гостям и показать колибр(если участник не понимает ,то я подсказываю что нужно открыть рот).Затем я говорю,что колибр впечатляющий и показываю ему движения.Он должен стоя на стульчике развести руки в стороны и сказать “бах”.Потом я говорю,что дальше нам нужна искорка и вывожу из зала девушку-искорку.Объясняю искорке,что она должна оббежать гаубицу и ударить по оттаче(по попе парня-гаубицы).Затем я объявляю,что нам нужен фитилек и вызываю из зала парня.Говорю ему,что он должен зажечь искорку ,для этого он должен поцеловать ее в щечку. Дальше я вывожу из зала девушку с пышной грудью , назначаю ее терочкой и показываю ее и фитильку движения.Она должна выставить грудь вперед, а фитилек должен провести головой по груди.Затем я прошу гостей приготовиться и после того,как выстрелит гаубица,лопнуть шары.И так участники готовы и мы запускаем салют.(терочка выставляет грудь-фитилек трется головой об грудь ,поворачивается и целует искорку-искорка оббегает гаубицу и бьет по попе-гаубица разводит руки в стороны и говорит”бах”-гости лопают шары).Забыла добавить,что участники стоят в одну линию,лицом к гостям.

----------


## Adel

Сегодня посоветовалась с колегой-украинкой по укр. свадьбе. Теперь нуждаюсь в подробностях - подскажите кто знает, пожалуйста. 
1. В чем суть обряда вставания на рушник? Т.е для чего они встают, прям ногами в обуви или на колени или как? И еще она говорит песня есть че то там Мамо, ты ночей не доспала, рушник вышивала (:biggrin:простите языками не владею) может у кого есть, или название чтоб скачать.

2. Про сапоги для тещи, о которых мне Людмила-оптимистка подсказала (спасибо ей) вне сказали что жених обещает тещу любить, носить на руках (четыре друга поднимают ее на стуле и носят круг почета) купить ей новые чебаты и даже мыть ноги , после чего поливает шампанским  :Vah:  Скажите это правда делают на украине или мне потом по загривку дадут за эксклюзив, может кто знает как правильно этот обряд проводить.

3. После танцуют танец породнения семей - опять же под спец. украинскую музыку (какую?)

4. Еще прочитала про встречу молодых, что отец наливает им по рюмке водки, они не пьют а выливают через лев. плечо (сатане в харю- мол он с лева сидит) и так три раза, а на третий выливают и бьют бокалы, Вопрос - есть такой обряд или современная выдумка?

Если кто знает еще что нибудь или мелодии у кого есть напишите пожалуйста эл. почта epif13@post.ru

----------


## KAlinchik

> 2. Про сапоги для тещи, о которых мне Людмила-оптимистка подсказала (спасибо ей) вне сказали что жених обещает тещу любить, носить на руках (четыре друга поднимают ее на стуле и носят круг почета) купить ей новые чебаты и даже мыть ноги , после чего поливает шампанским  Скажите это правда делают на украине или мне потом по загривку дадут за эксклюзив, может кто знает как правильно этот обряд проводить.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=758





> 4. Еще прочитала про встречу молодых, что отец наливает им по рюмке водки, они не пьют а выливают через лев. плечо (сатане в харю- мол он с лева сидит) и так три раза, а на третий выливают и бьют бокалы, Вопрос - есть такой обряд или современная выдумка?


такого у нас не слышала...




> 1. В чем суть обряда вставания на рушник? Т.е для чего они встают, прям ногами в обуви или на колени или как?


просто становятся... кто первый встанет, то и глава семейства...


> 3. После танцуют танец породнения семей - опять же под спец. украинскую музыку (какую?)


 у нас или под "Батьківську хату" Білозір .или под "Одну калину" Ротару, если русскоговорящая свадьба  то и Лещенко "Родительский дом " пускаем..

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> песня есть че то там Мамо, ты ночей не доспала, рушник вышивала (простите языками не владею) может у кого есть, или название чтоб скачать


это Рідна мати моя.
скачать отсюда:
http://mp3forum.com.ua/out.php?url=h...atiuk.mp3.html 
или отсюда:
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/2650/265081.shtml

текст песни:
Рідна мати моя, ти ночей не доспала.
І водила мене у поля край села,
І в дорогу далеку ти мене на зорі проводжала
І рушник вишиваний на щастя дала.
І в дорогу далеку ти мене на зорі проводжала
І рушник вишиваний на щастя, на долю дала.
Хай на ньому цвіте росяниста доріжка,
І зелені луги, й солов'їні гаї,
І твоя незрадлива материнська ласкава усмішка,
І засмучені очі хороші твої.
Я візьму той рушник, простелю, наче долю,
В тихім шелесті трав, в щебетанні дібров.
І на тім рушничкові оживе все знайоме до болю,
І дитинство, й розлука, і вірна любов.
І на тім рушничкові оживе все знайоме до болю,
І дитинство, й розлука, й твоя материнська любов.

----------


## optimistka17

> Теперь нуждаюсь в подробностях


 Алина все правильно тебе ответила. И я о вылитой водке ничего не слышала.  Битье бокалов- да...
 А сапоги на Украине называют не чеботы, а чоботы. Это так, к слову...
 А на рушник становятся ножками в Загсе. К нашим моментам свадебным  это не относится... Расстилают рушник перед молодыми свидетели. А потом молодым вручают этот самый рушник там же в Загсе как первую семейную реликвию....

----------


## BONATA

Россияне, помогите!

У меня есть просьба от работников ресторана на 8 августа, купить и обыграть (словесно) - УТКУ!.. :Vah: .??????....просили купить деревянную...(мне объяснили, что в России это считается символом семейного благополучия и счастья)!:eek:

Друзья! Прошу проконсультировать меня по этому вопросу....в памяти "всплывают"  только кое-какие "картинки" из какой-то телепередачи...помню, что героям телепередачи про какой-то сад-дом в конце всегда дарят утку....ЗАЧЕМ? И ПОЧЕМУ?

----------


## swinging

> Россияне, помогите!
> 
> У меня есть просьба от работников ресторана на 8 августа, купить и обыграть (словесно) - УТКУ!...??????....просили купить деревянную...(мне объяснили, что в России это считается символом семейного благополучия и счастья)!:eek:
> 
> Друзья! Прошу проконсультировать меня по этому вопросу....в памяти "всплывают"  только кое-какие "картинки" из какой-то телепередачи...помню, что героям телепередачи про какой-то сад-дом в конце всегда дарят утку....ЗАЧЕМ? И ПОЧЕМУ?


http://www.fazenda-tv.ru/

Удачи!

----------


## Ладушка

Покажите пожалуйста. как должен выглядеть украинский фартук. Свидетельница желает спеть и станцевать "Хуторянку" на свадьбе. Я веночек с ленточками сделала. Вот думаю фартук сшить.

----------


## tatusya

Ребята, срочно нужна минусовка.Там есть слова: Одна на всех нам нужна победа. Военная.Спасибо заранее

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Уважаемые !Выручайте!!!!Пришлите листочик календаря для молодожёнов.Завтра свадьба!

----------


## Ладушка

> Одна на всех нам нужна победа


Песня Б. Окуджавы из к-ф "Белорусский вокзал". Надо у Толяныча спросить.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*tatusya*,
 Это песня из к-ф "Белорусский вокзал", в котором её впервые исполлнила нина Ургант, второе её название "Десятый батальон"...через 3 минуты вышлю

----------


## Иринка 11

> Покажите пожалуйста. как должен выглядеть украинский фартук. Свидетельница желает спеть и станцевать "Хуторянку" на свадьбе. Я веночек с ленточками сделала. Вот думаю фартук сшить.



вот так он выглядит, то самый фартук....

----------


## Dium

Ребятки, гляньте вопросик, кто шарит в аппаратуре:smile: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...57#post2403757

----------


## Анатольевна

Друзья, у кого есть *оригинал*(т.е.со словами :smile:)песни "Любовь" (Жасмин-Киркоров)?
Или у меня с глазами что-то не то, или ни на "Зайцах", ни на "Музгрузе" её действительно нет, или я не так ищу. :wink:
В общем, я по-честному поискала, не нашла, теперь прошу - дайте, пожалиста, у кого есть!!!  :flower:

----------


## вокся

Я честно через поиск пытаюсь найти нужную информацию, но, пока, тщетно... буду продолжать, но всё же... Совсем недавно на форуме был разговор о том из чего и как недо делать *хороший раствор для мыльных пузырей*. А в какой темке - не помню... Направьте, пожалуйста! 
А я опять пошла искать...:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

И я хочу попросить песТню  без слов Меладзе "Иностранец"...

----------


## swinging

> Друзья, у кого есть *оригинал*(т.е.со словами :smile:)песни "Любовь" (Жасмин-Киркоров)?
> Или у меня с глазами что-то не то, или ни на "Зайцах", ни на "Музгрузе" её действительно нет, или я не так ищу. :wink:
> В общем, я по-честному поискала, не нашла, теперь прошу - дайте, пожалиста, у кого есть!!!


*Жасмин - Филипп Бедросович Великолепный (король отечественной эстрады) Любовь*

Удачи!

----------


## Анюша

> Уважаемые !Выручайте!!!!Пришлите листочик календаря для молодожёнов.Завтра свадьба!


а как его прислать? если только сфотографировать....

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Люди, буквально 2 дня назад Саша уже давал адресок! - где искать!- очень хороший! Я только не знаю, как его можно выкладывать. Саша, повтори нуждающимся, что ли... Я очень довольна, теперь только туда и хожу. Про пиво насобирала- прям хоть пивную вечеринку устраивай!

----------


## swinging

> Саша, повтори нуждающимся, что ли...


По многочисленным просьбам трудящихся выкладываю адресок. 

*Всем добавить в закладки*

http://music.ardor.ru/

Не рекламы ради, а пользы для.


У него тоже бывают "затыки", но гораздо реже, чем на музгрузе.

Удачи!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

ребята, может я неправильно выразилась.Но читая сценарии свадеб, многие писали о том, что дарят молодым листок календаря, я так думаю с числом их свадьбы.Может у кого - то есть заготовочка этого документа.Если я что- то не поняла-ПРОСТИТЕ!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*MarinaPotkina*,
 Я так понимаю. что этот листочек из отрывного календаря.  Он такой единственный будет с датой.  )) 0, надо просто приобрести календарь и усё. :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Помогите кто-нибудь! Обнаружила, что у меня нет ни одного приличного поздравления для строителей. Судя по заказчицам, компания будет раскованная, сдружившаяся, спевшаяся. Ничего у меня нет, и дара сочинительства тоже, увы!

----------


## lezi

Ребята,у меня такой вопрос.
Нет времени искать.Тетя жениха состоит в вере Свидетелей Иегова. Трактует почему молодых встречают хлебом и солью так:
Встречаем Вас хлебом,чтоб в вашем доме всегда был достаток .А соль для того чтоб жизнь не была пресной.Что бы в вашей жизни чуть чуть присутствовала соль везде.И в ваших отношениях,и на вашем столе.Ну что то в этом роде.Вариант мой,что посолить друг другу в последний раз отмела напрочь.Вопрос:
Как маме жениха встречать молодых? С какой трактовкой? Молодые и их родители не состоят в этой вере что и тетя.Мама теперь в рассеяности,что говорить.А я совсем забегалась с этой свадьбой даже и не помню как правильно.Кто подскажет?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*lezi*,
Танюша, а почему какая-то тётя должна ставить свои сектанские условия?  Вот будет замуж выходить, пусть и делает по своему. Если она в таких мелочах начинает указания давать.... Какая разница, как ты скажешь. Делай,  как тебе нравится. Иначе на голову сядет.

----------


## Инна Р.

> не помню как правильно


Правильно так - как ты захочешь!!! но... её вариант ничего плохого, секстанского, черного, неприятного не содержит и запомнить не сложно. Можешь и его озвучить! 
А если не нравится - уверенно скажи - я прочитала в инциклопедии семенйных торжеств так - то и делай так - то! :Aga:

----------


## strannix

*MarinaPotkina*,
 По поводу листка календаря. Я иногда это делаю и у меня есть заготовка, но в CorelDRAW . Если надо вышлю.

----------


## maxcimum

Девочки, а мне приелось уже это "последний раз посолите"... Взяла на вооружение. если откинуть слова про секту - хорошая альтернатива на встречу.

----------


## лека

Андрей CorelDRAW
обясните чайнику, что это :eek:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Девчата, а кто невесте снимает фату?(вроде бы помнила, а ночью забыла.А утром надо!!!)

----------


## Анюша

> Девчата, а кто невесте снимает фату?(вроде бы помнила, а ночью забыла.А утром надо!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 				__________________


У нас - Свекровь

----------


## Гвиола

Пожалуйста,у кого есть шуточная справка о здоровье жениха,киньте или выложите на форуме. Мне очень срочно!!!

----------


## strannix

*лека*,
 CorelDRAW это программа для работы с векторной графикой.
 Если не понятно, то в двух словах для рисования , но с массой возможностей.

----------


## Сильва

*MarinaPotkina*,
 В каждом крае по-своему: свекровь, крёстная невесты, жених...

Люди добрые, киньте в меня,  если можно, песни про Тараса, Зину, и, если есть конкрестно для старшего поколения - Михаил и Мария (бабушка), Лиза - девочка.

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,Саша,а у мне на этом сайте,что бы не искала, всегда пишут "ничего не найдено". Что за фигня?


Наташа, это не сайт, это поисковик, но только музыкальный, по-этому не найти он не может по определению, он может не дать скачать это да бывает, потому что он от какого то сайта знакомств и его (сайт) иногда взламывают. Почему у тебя он ничего не находит я затрудняюсь сказать, честно говоря, я первый раз от тебя слышу. У меня всегда всё находит и скорость ураганная. Вот Жасмин с Филиппом там нашёл и ссылка от туда.

Удачи!

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола*,

Наташа, для жениха справки нет, а для юбиляра есть сертификат красочный о здоровье.
Тебе, вообще-то, картинка нужна или текст?

----------


## Гвиола

*Ozornaya*,Таша,мне нужен текст! Типа,что совершенно здоров и может жениться!

----------


## Ларико

Всем доброй ночи! Расскажите, пожалуйста, кто как дает слово молодоженам ответное и КОГДА. Очень прошу.

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола*,

 Наташ, у меня такой текст. Если устроит, переделай чуток ....

Врачи из медицинской Академии,
(Которых нет на дне рождения),
Имя осмотрев: ухо, горло, нос, печёнку,
Сердце, почки, селезёнку,
Взяв извилин глубину и кишечника длину,
Вывод сделали вчера, что Имя – «МОЛОДЦА»!.

Говорит кардиограмма – «сердце бьётся без изъяна»!
А по анализу крови, Имя - в состоянии любви.
И как стёклышко моча - в голову не бьёт она.
В норме мозг, пищеваренье, пульс, так просто - восхищенье,
И суставы все в порядке, но… нуждаются в зарядке.
До склероза далеко: -  вспоминает все легко,
Да и легкие – УРА! – раздувает как меха.
Нервы – как стальной канат, не спокоен так и… танк!!!
Зубы – все, как жемчугА, не подвластна и цинга.
Окулист, смотря в монокль, разрешил купить бинокль
Чтобы денежки считать и о прибыли мечтать.
А коль в графе не расписаться, то очки всегда сгодятся.
И уролог – врач со стажем – произнес, так прямо скажем:
«Конечно, это не беда - (шепотом, игриво), что «ЭТО» (секса) хочется всегда».
Терапевт все изучил и с улыбкой обобщил:
Физически работать Имя может до седьмого пота.
А нарколог – молодец -  рекомендовал всем, наконец,
Выпить рюмку, выпить две, (шепотом, по - секрету) и те. де., но…. чтобы не кружилось в голове.

Вот и справка – заключенье: Имя НЕ НУЖДАЕТСЯ В ЛЕЧЕНЬЕ.
Разве только отдохнуть, выспаться и снова в путь!!!
Итак! 
От души и с наслажденьем
Поздравляем с днем рожденья!!!

Ведущий: Предлагаю выполнить рекомендацию врача – нарколога и выпить за здоровье именинника.

----------


## Инна Р.

> кто как дает слово молодоженам ответное и КОГДА


Чаще всего я делаю в начале - после поздравления родителей. Следующий выход - молодые раздают гостям каравай и говорят слова родителям и тост за родителей.  Только молодых нужно заранее настроить...  ВЫ должны сказать... если их не предупредить - растеряются. А бывает что и вообще не хотят - тогда без этого обхожусь легко.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Уважаемые !Выручайте!!!!Пришлите листочик календаря для молодожёнов.Завтра свадьба!


* Это наработка Ильича,обратись к нему.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/740143m.jpg[/IMG]
( фото с форума)

----------


## swinging

> Чаще всего я делаю в начале - после поздравления родителей.


У нас совершенно противоположное действие. В самом конце вечера, после свечек и завершающего танца молодые благодарят родителей, гостей, ведущую и особенно горячо (с троекратными поклонами и бутылкой водки) благодарят диджея.
(Про диджея шутка)
(Про поклоны тоже)

Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*Ozornaya*,не,что-то у меня не получается.Это для юбиляров больше подходит!
Девочки,нужна справка о здоровье жениха!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Девчата, а кто невесте снимает фату?(вроде бы помнила, а ночью забыла.А утром надо!!!)



У нас - жених снимает фату. Обьясняю почему- фата-символ девичества. Потому жених к "этому моменту" причастен. А платок одевает- свекровь.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, кто как дает слово молодоженам ответное и КОГДА..


я слово молодоженам даю в конце свадьбы, после заключительного танца-когда уже снята фата, весь обряд соблюден...Молодожены говорят всем  "спасибо" и мы провожаем их "медовый месяц"
 А вот родители, говорят "Спасибо" , если свадьба в пригороде и большая, дабы все слышали, пока могут еще слышать- сразу за первым столом. Придумка не моя. таков обычай.

----------


## Ластенок

> Помогите кто-нибудь! Обнаружила, что у меня нет ни одного приличного поздравления для строителей. Судя по заказчицам, компания будет раскованная, сдружившаяся, спевшаяся. Ничего у меня нет, и дара сочинительства тоже, увы!


*из интернета:*

Мы предлагаем бокалы наполнить 
Сдвинуть их разом и чокнуться вместе. 
Ведь все равно без бутылки не вспомнить, 
Сколько строительных в мире профессий! 
Вот почему не с совковой лопатой 
И не с отбойником и не с кайлом, 
А с огурцами и зимним салатом, 
С рюмками все собрались за столом.

2
Верхонки снимем! Бросим лом! 
Бензином смоем краску! 
Бушлат заменим пиджаком, 
А туфельками - каску! 
И, сев за длинный-длинный стол, 
Воскликнем оглушительно: 
- Как хорошо, что ты пришел, 
Наш общий День Строителя!

3
Будь он в костюме, при галстуке новом, 
Будь он в известке, как снежная баба. 
Каждый строитель по фразе, по слову, 
По междометью узнает прораба! 
Вот встает он в полный рост, 
Громко произносит тост: 
Всем, кто стеночку ровняет 
Ватерпасом-мастерком, 
Кто работу подгоняет 
Добрым словом-матерком, 
Кто в бытовке пообедал, 
Съел с редиской колбасу, 
Кто повис ногами в небо 
На монтажном поясу, 
Всем, кто трудится в ненастье 
Ломом, дрелью и пилой, 
Мы желаем: стройте счастье! 
И не стойте под стрелой!

4
Светлы не только в праздник ваши лица:
Готовы с вдохновением трудиться,
Чтобы потом своим трудом гордиться -
Ведь хорошеет с каждым днем столица.
Построены другие города,
Дороги, шахты, домны и соборы,
Но вас звала всегда к себе Москва,
Всем россиянам город этот дорог.
Мы славим вас, строителей Москвы,
И праздник ваш с любовью отмечаем.
Живя средь вами созданной красы,
Вам вдохновенья в будущем желаем.

5
Строители, вас поздравляя,
Мы вам благодарны всегда
За то, что всю жизнь созидая,
Творите вы чудо труда.
Да будут пути ваши новы
И молоды чувства души,
И добрые руки здоровы,
И лики судьбы хороши!

6
Дворцов прекрасных очертанья,
Простой избушки естество -
Все рук строителей созданье,
Все - дорогое мастерство.
Мостов ажурность, ширь каналов,
Стать городов и куполов -
Их труд, не то чтобы немалый -
Основа жизненных основ!
Спасибо, руки золотые,
За облик матушки России.

----------


## Ластенок

*Продолжение стихи к Дню строителя:*

Строителя забот невпроворот, -
Потому что, то и дело что-то строит, -
То — больницу, то — детсадик, то — завод,
Там и тут — все под фундамент землю роют.

И зимою стылой, и палящим летом
У строителей горячая пора.
Под дождем унылым и под ветром,
Каждый день, без выходных, с утра.

Но растут дома и крепнут этажи,
Жизнь кому-то с каждым годом улучшая,
«Человек достойно должен жить!» -
Заповедь строителя такая.

Поздравляем с праздником, друзья!
И здоровья крепкого желаем,
И всего, без чего жить никак нельзя,
Жизнь других своей работой улучшая! 



Как город наш стремительно
Раздался вширь и ввысь!
А говорят, строители
У нас перевелись!

Дома, как на параде,
Ажурны и легки.
Спасибо вам, прорабы,
И вам, крановщики.

Для нас поставят скоро
Такие терема!
Ведь могут у нас строить
Красивые дома. 



Строителем первым, конечно, был Бог 
За несколько дней сотворить всё он смог 
И Землю слепил, и создал океаны 
(Как видимо - был в состоянье нирваны). 
Чуть-чуть отдохнул и, подумав слегка 
По небу пустил наш Творец облака 
А чтобы тепла на Земле всем хватило 
И света - зажёг Он на небе светило! 
Из чёрте-чего сотворил он Адама 
А тот разорался - нужна ему дама 
Пришлось у Адама ребро поломать 
И вылепить Еву - живущих всех мать! 
Потом появилися разные твари 
А чтоб размножались - их делал по паре 
И так как любителем был красоты 
Создал Он деревья, кусты и цветы! 
Заметьте - помощников Бог не имел 
Советников тоже. Он сам всё умел 
На нашем жаргоне - всё делал с листа 
И без недоделок! Ну, прям красота! 
И нет процентовок, и нет бизнес-плана 
И нет генподряд-субподрядного клана 
Хоть делал дела наш Творец на глазок 
Скажите - ошибся Он где хоть разок? 
А рай Он какой для людей сотворил?
Он делом был занят, Он не говорил 
Себе не давал никаких обещаний 
Не делал планёрок Он и совещаний! 
Вот нам вундеркинда такого б сейчас!
Не надо на сутки, хотя бы на час 
Все люди бы розой тогда расцвели 
Никто б никогда не сидел на мели! 
Ну, хватит молоть мне для Вас дребедень 
Ведь нынче у нас всех строителей день 
Плевать, что порой матерками их кроют 
Они, тем не менее, что-то, но строят! 
Когда хорошо, а когда-то похуже 
В жару и в метель, в непогоду и стужи 
С деньгами и без, без проекта, с листа 
Конечно, Творцу их дела не чета. 
Но стоит строителю лишь заплатить 
Он может и нынче такого хватить 
Такой возвести грандиозный дворец 
Что ахнет с небес в восхищенье Творец! 
Давайте же славу мы им воздадим 
Хотя бы улыбками их наградим 
Из их недочётов не сделаем драм 
И выпьем сегодня за них по сто грамм!
Ура строителям!!!

----------


## swinging

> МУЗГРУЗ чет вообще ничего не грузит.. Эт у меня или у всех?




Удачи!

----------


## sokolixa

У меня вопрос к ведущим из *Челябинска* и области:
Люди! Где в *Челябинске* можно купить разные прибамбасы - очки-носы-парики-маски и проч., и проч., и проч., реквизит, в общем?
Хотелось бы знать адреса-пароли-явки :Aga: !

----------


## Tatiana_S

На свадьбу мои завтрашние клиенты пригласили шаржиста, хотят, чтобы каждый гость получил в подарок свой веселый портрет. К тому же, гостей по окончании вечера ждет еще и сюрприз: шарж, где изображены молодожены. Как бы это повеселее преподнести? Ни у кого не было такого опыта?

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Неправильно вопрос задала :smile: У кого-нибудь был такой опыт?

----------


## Марья

девочки-мальчики, воплю о помощи! На завтра нужна нарезка для Родиона... :Oj:  Выручайте!!!!

----------


## Владленыч

> девочки-мальчики, воплю о помощи! На завтра нужна нарезка для Родиона... Выручайте!!!!


 Да, Марина, по Родиону нашёл только это: _"Green Silence — Люся пращяй,люся камон,тебя зовет Родион!"_
 Правда, если невеста Люся, то для нарезки может сгодиться, а так....
На всякий случай ссылка - http://www.***********/music/76177407/
*Ларико-2009,*
Ответное слово молодым, предоставляю после слов родителей, и после тоста за родителей. Как правило, прошу их сказать слова благодарности мамам и папам своих суженных, за то, что они вырастили и воспитали для них  (мужа,жену) и т.д. бла-бла-бла. После этого, как правило,у родителей "глаза на мокром месте", и я исполняю песню "Не плачьте мамы". т.е. этим ответным словом, я делаю подводку к своей песне:biggrin:
И конечно в конце вечера, даю слово молодым ещё раз, здесь они уже (как правило) благодарят всех за прекрасно организованный и проведённый свадебный вечер :smile:

----------


## Элен

Приветик.
У  меня вопрос...
Кто проводил игру,в которой из шариков мужчины создают идеальную женщину и наоборот- женщины мужчину лепят.Это не очень скучно получается? И на сколько затянется примерно игра? Кто имеет  опыт - напишите,пожалуйста. :Aga:

----------


## syaonka

> Кто проводил игру,в которой из шариков мужчины создают идеальную женщину и наоборот- женщины мужчину лепят.Это не очень скучно получается? И на сколько затянется примерно игра? Кто имеет опыт - напишите,пожалуйста


Проводила на 23 февраля! Было очень весело!Хотя они немного не правильно выполнили задание!

----------


## manja

привет всем
*У меня тоже  вопрос ко всем форумчанам из Питера*
Кто может сказать где в Питере можно купить русские народные инструменты...
наприемр трещотку и так далее...
буду на следующей неделе в Питере
очень хочу купить...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

братцы выручайте, на завтра нужна кричалка на свадьбу Евгения(Женя) и Радик (он сказал . что имя не склоняется) ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ не оставьте просьбу без внимания :Oj:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Приветик.
> У  меня вопрос...
> Кто проводил игру,в которой из шариков мужчины создают идеальную женщину и наоборот- женщины мужчину лепят.Это не очень скучно получается? И на сколько затянется примерно игра? Кто имеет  опыт - напишите,пожалуйста.


Проводила на юбилей мужчины.Мужики лепили идеальных женщин в подарок юбиляру на скорость.Участникам понравилось.Зрител смотрели с удовольствием.Именинник оценил.Врема-минут10.Проводи, весело!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> привет всем
> *У меня тоже  вопрос ко всем форумчанам из Питера*
> Кто может сказать где в Питере можно купить русские народные инструменты...
> наприемр трещотку и так далее...
> буду на следующей неделе в Питере
> очень хочу купить...


Видела  Бубен  в  "Здоровом  Малыше" - это  сеть  детских  магазинов.

Трещетки  не  видела,  но  подозреваю, что  в  музыкальных  магазинах.  Маракасы  там  точно  есть.

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, может быть, кто помнит, где выкладывали ссылку на нарезки из к/ф? По-моему, это были Порубовы? Пошлите меня, пожалуйста!:rolleyes:

----------


## lezi

*Касатик*,
 Натуська,это перлодром где много фраз.
http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/dartanian/

----------


## tataluna

Помогите!
срочно нужен свадебный колокольный звон
Помогите! 
Помогите!
Помогите!

----------


## sokolixa

> Помогите!
> срочно нужен свадебный колокольный звон
> Помогите!
> Помогите!
> Помогите!


Не знаю, насколько свадебный... но - колокольный!!!
http://gettyfile.ru/357677/

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки,  дорогие. Отправьте мне текс свадебный по вредным советам Остера. Никак не могу его у себя найти. заблудилась. А срочно понадобился.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> срочно нужен свадебный колокольный звон


на почте

----------


## optimistka17

> Отправьте мне текст свадебный по *вредным советам* Остера


Вредные советы молодоженам 

Ему 

Если Вы в командировку уезжаете надолго, 
То любимой Вашей нужен непременно знак вниманья. 
Вы оставьте для любимой на ее любимой полке 
Вместо ваз и побрякушек (все равно лежат без толку!) 
Список дел нетрудоемких (но не скучных, как вязанье). 

Объясните, что в кладовке (за байдаркой и комодом) 
Вы сложили аккуратно две сгоревшие кастрюли. 
Их любимая забыла оттереть еще с похода 
(С той рыбалки, где с друзьями зависали пол-июля). 
Ей должно быть очень стыдно, что она про них забыла. 

Попытайтесь встать на место Вашей преданной любимой, 
Посмотреть ее глазами (хлопотуши и чистюли) 
На свои приготовленья к предстоящему отъезду. 
И возьмите два стакана. Ведь логично, что в вагоне 
Можно чем-то заразиться, распивая с незнакомцем из единой стеклотары. 

Напоследок обеспечьте для любимой славный вечер. 
Вместо кабеля антенны подключите свой компьютер. 
Представляете, как рада будет милая, увидев 
Вместо гнусных, надоевших мексиканских сериалов 
Приглашение схлестнуться по сети в берсерк иль в контру? 

И при Вашем возвращеньи... 
Если милая сбежала от хлопот домашних в фитнесс (не желая в воскресенье пополам делить заботы), 
Вам, конечно, подобает стать на время добрым папой (но, при этом без ущерба для успешных штурмов замков). 
Чтоб бедлам не создавали Ваши два чудесных чада, Вы воспользуйтесь услугой превосходного чулана, 
А для умственного роста дайте им наряды мамы, ножницы и краски с кистью. 


Ей 

Если муж в командировке, это значит, он в порядке. 
Что ему тепло и сухо (он же в сауне с друзьями!) 
Если муж в командировку укатил на всю неделю, 
Это значит, безусловно, что ему Вы надоели. 
(Потому что глупо думать, что работу невозможно прогулять или отсрочить.) 


Вместо ругани и криков, адресованных супругу, 
Мол, «Доколе тараканы будут жить у нас незваны?!!» 
Вы тихонько соберитесь закупить китайский маркер, что выводит всяких монстров. 
Но за оным поезжайте в самый модный мегамаркет. 
И, потратив две зарплаты (ведь сегодня распродажа!), возвращайтесь смело к мужу. 
Он поймет. Он не накажет.)) 

И проверьте свой компьютер, - как беспечен Ваш любимый! - 
Он оставил беззащитным вход к заветной папке с фото. 
И теперь маньяк и хакер смогут влезть и ВСЕ УВИДЕТЬ. 
Вы, не мудрствуя лукаво, напридумайте паролей. 
Чтоб не то, что враг незримый, что придет из Интернета, но и Вам самим все это при желании не вспомнить! 
(P.S. Чтоб скорей решить задачу, форматните диск впридачу). 

Им 

И тогда, вне всех сомнений, Вы поймете, что Вас любят. 
Несмотря на безобразья, Вас утешат, поцелуют, и прижмут, и приголубят. 
И не раз, а весь остаток Вашей долгой и счастливой, сквозь зимы и лета призму, 
Бесконечной, суетливой, разной, искренней, капризной, 
Сдержанной или болтливой, и блудливой, и ворчливой, и веселой, и дождливой… 
Самой лучшей в мире жизни – 
Жить, любя, и быть любимым… Валентину с Валентиной.

а вот тут надо немного имена пределать
Вредные советы

Совет этический

Если утром на рассвете 
Он тебя не поцелует,
И не скажет «О! Богиня,
Я Вас видеть очень рад!»
Не печалься, спрячь в кровати
Эротическую книгу.
И большую сковородку!
Пусть узнает этикет!

***
Совет экономический

Если женские покупки 
Вам пробьют дыру в бюджете,
А Оксана тратит деньги
На двадцатые чулки,
Позови друзей побольше,
Накупи им пива, рыбы...
И в ближайшие полгода 
Вам покупки не грозят!
***

Совет психологический
***
Если трудно будет тещу
Называть родною мамой,
Мы тебе рекомендуем
Небольшой эксперимент:
Закрывай глаза плотнее,
Представляй … блинов тарелку,
Борщ, пол-литра и закуску.
Слово вылетит само!

***
Интимный совет

Если муж собрался ночью 
На ответственную встречу,
Громко смейся, бей в ладоши
И открой ему секрет:
У тебя как раз сегодня
Намечается девичник!
(С демонстрацией колготок!).
…Никуда он не пойдет!
__________________
Если муж домой вернулся 
Поздно вечером с утра - 
Не устраивайте сцены, 
Подкрадитеся тихонько, 
И не шепотом, а громко 
(Чтобы слышали соседи) 
Ему в ухо прокричите: 
"Где ты бродишь, черт лесной?" 

Если вдруг жена затеет 
Генеральную уборку - 
Не мешайтесь под ногами, 
Не нервируйте ее. 
Лучше лягте на диванчик, 
Притворитесь, будто спите, 
И за это Вам "Спасибо" 
Скажет запросто жена. 

Если стирки накопилась 
Ванна, полная белья - 
Вы стирать не торопитесь, 
Никуда не убежит. 
Ну а если все ж неймется, 
Отверните кран с водою. 
Пусть полощется неделю, 
Постираете потом. 

Если стирки накопилась 
Ванна, полная белья - 
Приготовьте мел и кисти. 
Все равно жена затопит, 
И тогда белить придется 
Потолок соседей снизу 
(Может даже и не раз) 

Если муж пришел с работы 
Обессиленный, голодный, 
Ты свари ему яичко, 
Чай прохладненький налей... 
Ну а если будет мало - 
Пусть он сам себе готовит. 
Но командовать собою 
Ты ему не позволяй! 

Если Вы пришли с работы 
Обессиленный, голодный, 
А на кухне только корки 
Апельсиновые есть - 
В уголок тихонько сядьте 
И грызите эти корки. 
Вдруг жена, увидев это 
Станет больше Вас любить... 

Если муж, придя от мамы 
Критикует Вашу кашу, 
Говорит, что мало соли 
Или много молока - 
Мужу сладко улыбнитесь 
И насыпьте в кашу перца. 
Потому, что перец очень 
Поднимает аппетит. 

Если муж решил повесить 
На стене свою картину - 
Молоток и гвозди прячьте 
Незаметно от него. 
Вы подумайте сначала: 
Может он разрушить стену, 
Или палец ушибить! 
Лучше пусть картина эта 
За диваном полежит. 

Если Вас на остановке 
Незнакомая блондинка 
Станет спрашивать про время 
Не теряйся, познакомься, 
Пригласи ее в кино. 
Позвони жене и нежно 
Ври, что срочная работа, 
Чтоб ждала тебя с утра. 

Если парень незнакомый 
Скажет кучу комплиментов, 
Одарит букетом лилий, 
Пригласит тебя в кино - 
Не пугайся, соглашайся 
Позвони домой, конечно. 
Скажешь - платье у подружки 
Срочно шили до утра. 

Если вы таким квартетом 
Встретитесь в кино случайно- 
Не ругайтесь громко матом, 
Не кричите на весь зал. 
Просто тихо растворитесь 
В многочисленной толпе. 
Завтра утром разберетесь 
Кто тут больше виноват

----------

ксения 1212 (04.07.2018)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка. спасибо!!! но мне надо вот такие. Нашла у себя только часть. Если у когог есть, нужно в течении 15 минут. 

1-ый:
И уж если эти гости
К вам сегодня заявились
И букетов притащили 
Ровно пятьдесят вам штук.
А подарков взяли мало.
Или вовсе их не взяли,
Или спрятали подарки в разноцветный целлофан.

2-oй:
Вы букетов не берите,
Всё равно противно пахнут,
Их и ставить, в общем, негде
( Ванна водкой занята)
А подарки заставляйте 
Всех гостей дарить вам лично
И рассказывать подробно
Что у них там всё внутри.

----------


## Ладушка

Если здесь играют свадьбу - 
Значит, мы туда попали.
Если мы туда попали - 
Значит, слушайте сюда!

Если к вам на вашу свадьбу
Гости все-таки явились
И букетов притащили
Целых триста тридцать штук,
А подарков взяли мало,
Или их не взяли вовсе, 
Или спрятали подарки 
В разноцветный целлофан, 
Вы букеты не берите, 
Все равно противно пахнут,
Их и ставить, в общем, негде
(Ванна водкой занята), 
А подарки заставляйте 
Всех гостей дарить вам лично 
И рассказывать подробно, 
Что у них там всех внутри!

Если вы пришли на свадьбу,
Надо сразу оглядеться, 
Присмотрите занавеску 
Побелей и подлинней. 
Если белой не найдете, 
То придется взять любую, 
А чтоб белой она стала,
Тетю Асю поискать. 
И когда жених с невестой
На минутку отвлекутся, 
Надевайте занавеску 
Поскорее на себя, 
А усы, прикрывшись вилкой,
Залепите быстро жвачкой
И кричите — я невеста!
Вам подарки и дадут!

Если прямо среди свадьбы
К вам явились хулиганы, 
Сразу их не выгоняйте, 
Может, это мы и есть. 
Вы за стол нас посадите,
В те места, где мало съели,
А бутылку мы и сами
Можем запросто открыть. 
И пока нас воспитатель
С дядей милиционером 
Не поймали, вместе с вами 
Будем за молодоженов
Есть салат и водку пить!

Если теща любит зятя
И блины ему готовит 
И стопарник наливает,
Как он только к ней придет,
Вы у тещи той узнайте, 
Есть у ней другие дочки? 
Если нет, то пусть немедля
Еще парочку родит. 
Вы немного подождите, 
Чтоб те дочки научились 
Свою подпись в загсе ставить 
И готовить вам омлет, 
А потом хватайте дочку 
И быстрей на ней женитесь.
Сразу теща вас полюбит 
И нальет, как жениху!

Если хочется вам очень
Дружбу крепкую мужскую
Прямо здесь, на вашей свадьбе,
С тестем срочно завести,
Не откладывайте больше
Ни минуты, ни секунды,
Тестя за руку берите
И ведите танцевать.
Прямо с танцев с тестем вместе
Надо ехать на охоту,
А с охоты на рыбалку,
А с рыбалки на стриптиз.
Не забудьте, что при этом
Надо тестю улыбаться
И, о сексе с ним болтая,
Крепко за руку держать.
Тесть сначала обалдеет,
А потом, поняв, в чем дело,
Поведет вас на охоту,
На рыбалку, на стриптиз. 
И конечно, позабудет 
И про тещу, и про свадьбу
И мужскую с вами дружбу
Непременно заведет!

Если вам свекровь досталась
Непонятная такая,
Все глядит на вас глазами
И бровями шевелит,
Вы быстрей хватайте ножик
И большую поварешку,
А еще мутовку, пятнадцать штук.
Полезайте в холодильник,
Вынимайте все, что видно,
И бросайте все в кастрюлю,
Предварительно помяв.
Но свекрови не давайте
То, что там у вас сварилось,
Все равно не перестанет
На вас глазьями смотреть.
Все залейте прямо в мужа,
Чтобы в нем не пусто было.
Он заснет, довольный очень,
И свекровь уйдет домой!

Не расстраивайтесь, если
Вам в нагрузку со свекровью,
С женихом и с белым платьем 
Достается еще свекор. 
Будет свекор доволен очень, 
Если вы его пошлете,
Дав мандат и новый галстук,
Прямо в Думу заседать.
Там дадут ему зарплату, 
И машину, и квартиру, 
И на радостях в Москву он
Увезет с собой свекровь.
Вы поплачете немного 
И в квартире старой свекра
Будете варить варенья и 
Соления солить.
А через четыре года 
Свекор приедет за мандатом 
И за галстуком за новым, 
Будет очень вас хвалить!

 * у меня подписаны они  как "Вредные советы от Марьи")))*

----------

ксения 1212 (04.07.2018)

----------


## Ольга Oskar

если у кого-то есть звук гонга, как в боксе - вышлите пожалуйста, очень срочно надо

----------


## Kley

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где на форуме можно нарезки на Угадай мелодию найти?  :Oj:

----------


## Масяня

где можно найти договор на оказани услуги по проведению мероприятия с райдером для ведущей?

----------


## приветик1999

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где на форуме можно нарезки на Угадай мелодию найти?


Лена, вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=92386&page=4 и далее на последующих страницах темы тоже есть.

----------


## galchonka

У меня вопрос не знаю по теме или нет.. Но ВЫ же всё знаете.. Зачем в новую квартиру первой через порог кошку впускают?.. Чтобы что...? Подскажите, будьте добренькими..:rolleyes:

----------


## swinging

> У меня вопрос не знаю по теме или нет.. Но ВЫ же всё знаете.. Зачем в новую квартиру первой через порог кошку впускают?.. Чтобы что...? Подскажите, будьте добренькими..:rolleyes:


Кошки они чуют нечистый дух. Если кошка в дом не пойдёт в нём жить нельзя. Это было в старину. Сейчас не знаю, как с этой кошкой поступают. Наверное меняют (не квартиру, а кошку на более сговорчивую).

Удачи!

----------


## Сильва

Девочки-мальчики! Пожалста, песенки про Лизу, Зину и Тараса... Не могу найти без нецензуры.:frown:

----------


## PoZiTifff4ik

*optimistka17*,
Людочка,это Вера Из Феодосии я наконец-то попала к вам,но еще как баран. Оказывается мы с Егором еще в декабре зарегистрировались под этим ником.Вот теперь я с вами и хочу передать всем приветище,но пока не знаю как это сделать тебе пишу первой

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие мои! Тот музыкальный сайт, Ардо, который Саша советовал, мне не дает музыку. Кто им тоже пользуется, проверьте, а! Это только меня он не любит?

Нужны песни,много- я нарезки делаю по мере необходимости,  но главное-имечко Нателла!????

----------


## PoZiTifff4ik

Привет кто меня знает! Всем,всем добрый день!!!Ребята как поставить аватар? Подскажите жене барана!!!

----------


## Сильва

*PoZiTifff4ik*,
 Вера-позитиффчик, привет! Начинай разговаривать со всеми!:biggrin: :flower: 

Друзья, а у нас завтра праздник мёда... Вчера поставили задачу организовать, обещали многое в помощь, а только что позвонили, что в зале свадьба будет, а праздник нам делать в другом месте, неподалёку... Добавилось, что ещё и наша музыка. :Oj:  Хуже всего, что у меня завтра заказ в другом месте, а вести всё племяшке моей с племянником (смену ращу :biggrin:). Может, что-то музыкальное пчелино-медовое есть у кого, я по инету рыскаю, только Буйнов да Ветлицкая... Праздник и для детей, и для взрослых.

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем,всем добрый день!!!


 Всем- всем добрый день, добрый, добрый день!
 Как поставить аватар?
 Для начала надо иметь уменьшенную фотографию. Я размеры фотографии уменьшаю в фотошопе... А затем идти в *свой кабинет* и  там уже менять аватарку... А вообще есть такая тема " А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы..."Там как раз и эти вопросы освещены...

----------


## zizi

*Сильва*,
 "Вкус мёда" с одноимённой песней.  http://russhanson.ifolder.ru/13448233

----------


## Анюша

> Девочки-мальчики! Пожалста, песенки про Лизу, Зину и Тараса... Не могу найти без нецензуры.


М. Шуфутинский "Зи-зи"



> Подскажите жене барана!!!


Чувствуется глубокая любовь к мужу....:wink:

----------


## лека

*Сильва*,
 Вот  мед от Пуха http://webfile.ru/3826014

----------


## PoZiTifff4ik

Девчонки и мальчишки, а так же их родители!Прикольненькую клятвочку Вере не дадите ли?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> М. Шуфутинский "Зи-зи"
> 
> Чувствуется глубокая любовь к мужу....:wink:


Да так люблю тебя когда ты далеко

----------


## Зажигалочка

Народ, выручите! Невеста сегодня попросила конкурсы для крестных!!! Что можно с ними провести?

----------


## shoymama

> У меня вопрос не знаю по теме или нет.. Но ВЫ же всё знаете.. Зачем в новую квартиру первой через порог кошку впускают?.. Чтобы что...? Подскажите, будьте добренькими..:rolleyes:


Отвечаю: кошки комфортнее всего чувствуют себя в тех зонаах, что называются геопатогенными. Поэтому там, где уютно кошке,  кровать и прочую "Долгоиграющую" (где часто бываете) мебель лучше не ставить да и самим бывать пореже.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Иринка 11*,
Будь добренька, кинь мне на скайп тоже гонг

----------


## KAlinchik

> Прикольненькую клятвочку Вере не дадите ли?


народ!поясняю..
Вере нужна клятва для молодых...
кто чем богат...( я не по клятвам)

----------


## Викторинка

Мальчики-девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого какие мысли будут: Компания, почти все, включая юбиляра, имеют отношение к миру швейных машин (развитие торговой сети, продажа бытового и промышленного швейного оборудования). Как лучше это обозначить (для него это важно!)? 
Мне кроме швейной машинки Кота Матроскина пока никакая другая не припомнилась...:eek:

----------


## Владленыч

> Дорогие мои! Тот музыкальный сайт, Ардо, который Саша советовал, мне не дает музыку. Кто им тоже пользуется, проверьте, а! Это только меня он не любит?


Татьяна, тебе в настройках браузера нужно указать - принимать cookies. 
И тебя он (сайт) полюбит!:smile:

----------


## shoymama

*Викторинка* 
Вспомни скузку "Храбрый портняжка", "Царевну-лягушку", которая за ночь ковер спроворила, еше каких-нить швей и вышивальщиц.
Что-нибудь с нитками замути, с ножницами, пусть изобразять езду...на швейной машинке ножной, еще чего-нить

----------


## чижик

> Мальчики-девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого какие мысли будут: Компания, почти все, включая юбиляра, имеют отношение к миру швейных машин (развитие торговой сети, продажа бытового и промышленного швейного оборудования)


Может. Остапа Бендера и "Золотой телёнок" обыграть? Там у Козлевича любимую машину Бендер "Зингером" обозвал. Можно сказать, что швейные машины легко переделываются в автомобиль и т.д. и пару конкурсов на автомобильную тематику запулять. можно пару свадебных игр приспособить - когда две команды "прошивают" своих участников ленточкой.Можно пугововицы бутафорские из картона сделать (большие) и к какому-нибудь куску пороллона пришить.
Или "Оторвали мишке лапу"... Пожертвовать парой мягких игрушек, оторвать им ноги-руки ( :Oj: ) - пусть пришивают.Или сделать огромную выкройку рукавиц каких-нибудь - чтобы быстро сшили готовое изделие ( почему-то бедного Ходорковского вспомнила)...

----------


## Викторинка

*shoymama*,
*чижик*,
Девочки, спасибо вам огромное за чудные  "швейные " идеи.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А я вот думаю, может "Сосиску, кетчуп, кока-колу" модифицировать в "Зиг-заг, стежок, оверлок" - и потом сокращать длину стежка:biggrin:

----------


## Adel

> Прикольненькую клятвочку Вере не дадите ли?


А нужна именно прикольненькая? А то у меня серьезная ... пока смерть не разлучит нас :frown: Высылать?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Викторинка*,
 Проведи аналог Модного приговора

----------


## vz_event

Девочки, на свадьбу через час ехать. жених работает в китайской компании занимается связью (телекоммуникации), невеста учится в меде. Позвонили вчера , попросили это обыграть, подскажите как. плиззз!

----------


## Александрушка

Девчонки а кто поделиться текстом к истории о молодых когда сидетели свитят в дудки, он - когда звучит имя невесты и жениха, а она когда числительное слышит............. Завтра свадьба, уже дудки и свистки купила................

----------


## KAlinchik

> Девчонки а кто поделиться текстом к истории о молодых когда сидетели свитят в дудки, он - когда звучит имя невесты и жениха, а она когда числительное слышит............. Завтра свадьба, уже дудки и свистки купила................


 Лешик - Гамаюн выкладывал:
Громко спрашиваешь у гостей - Уважаемые гости, а знаете ли вы как познакомились наши жених с невестой, сейчас я вам расскажу, а помогут мне в этом наши свидетели. Выходят свидетели, даешь им дудки, свидетельнице одну, а свидетелю 2 - одну побасовей чтоб звук был, вторую пописклявей. Начинаешь рассказывать историю (ниже) свидетель должен в басовую дуть каждый раз как услышит имя жениха, а в писклявую когда невесты. А свидетельница каждый раз когда услышит какую нибудь цифру и именно столько раз какая цифра прозвучала ... 
Жили-были на свете замечательный парень АЛЕКСАНДР и очаровательная девушка ИРИНА . Жили они и не знали ничего друг о друге. И вот 1 раз повстречал САША девушку ИРУ. И подумал, какая красивая девушка. Целых 3 ночи подряд снилась ИРИНА АЛЕКСАНДРУ. И на 4 день решил САША найти ИРИНУ, во что бы ты не стало. Целых 7 дней бродил он по городу и, наконец, нашел свою ИРОЧКУ. А, найдя, решил никогда с ней больше не расставаться и жениться на ней. Да взял и женился АЛЕКСАНДР на своей невесте ИРИНЕ 20 числа 6 месяца 2009 года. В этом месте зал обычно лежит.

----------


## Александрушка

*KAlinchik*,
То что надо! Спасибо! Можно еще под историю знакомства молодых чуть переделать...............
В прошлый раз так и не доделала фабрику звезд из гостей, поделитесь кто такого плана проводит что-нибудь. Какие песни им дать лучше, как назвать. Из костюмов пожалуй смогу им только цветные парики нацепить........ для яркости.
Группы - одна девичья, одна дуэт девушка с парнем и третья мужская...
Хочу на завтра сделать, уже через час убегаю на свадьбу............. ПЛИИИЗ...

----------


## лека

Ребята подскажите есть где-нибудь шляпа для корпаратива, очень хочется провести
или дайте идейку о чем может думать ЖКХ на природе (рафты, потом пикник)
 1 начальник ПТО (производственно технический отдел)
 2 инженеры ПТО их 4 чел.будет (2 мужчины и 2 девочки)
 3 начальник экономического отдела (девушка )
 4 двочки экономисты их тоже 4 чел. будет
 5 абононтский отдел девочки
 6 секретарь

----------


## Курица

> Ребята подскажите есть где-нибудь шляпа для корпаратива, очень хочется провести
> или дайте идейку о чем может думать ЖКХ на природе (рафты, потом пикник)
>  1 начальник ПТО (производственно технический отдел)
>  2 инженеры ПТО их 4 чел.будет (2 мужчины и 2 девочки)
>  3 начальник экономического отдела (девушка )
> 4 двочки экономисты их тоже 4 чел. будет
>  5 абононтский отдел девочки
>  6 секретарь


*Оль*, я накидала нарезок всяких для тебя-особенно СМЕХ и БРЕД вызывают хохот - посмотри, может, что-нибудь понравится:
http:/*************.com/files/eqhj50vjo

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки, мальчики!Я, конечно, понимаю, что в поисках музыки надо ходить в *музыкальный раздел*.. Но... Я сама не знаю что мне надо... 
 Какая-то *серенада под балконом*...
*Балкон* для невесты украденной у меня уже есть. Смотреть она будет на все,что под балконом происходит из старых заготовок... Но хочу как вступление, чтоб и серенада под балконом прозвучала..
Может прийдет кому в голову какая идея? Срочности никакой, но сама придумать не могу...

----------


## viki

Подскажите пожалуйста,где можно найти "ЛОДОЧНИКА" и притчу "о ЛАСТОЧКЕ"?

i.a.bochkareva.vl@rambler.ru

----------


## Shusteer

*optimistka17*,
Не умею сбрасывать ещё, но тема называется "Серенада" гр."Авария"

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
Для *optimistkи17*,
Не умею сбрасывать ещё фонограммы, но тема называется "Серенада" гр."Авария"

----------


## лека

*Курица*,
 Танечка спасибо огромное, многое подойдет, особенно реплика попугая Кешы для начальника ПТО, прям в точку.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  СПАСИБО. СПАСИБО.СПАСИБО. :040:

----------


## Гвиола

*Лара*,мой голос учтён!:smile:
Ко всем с просьбой. Подскажите,где взять фразы из фильма "Свадьба в Малиновке"?

----------


## свадьба

*Гвиола*,
фразы то есть, но только не нарезки :frown::frown:а вот так:

Гриш, а Гриш, и шо я в тебя такой влюбленный, а?!
Трубка 15, прицел 120, бац, бац ...и мимо!
У барона Врангеля все английское!
Да бери усе, я себе еще нарисую!
Нажми на клавиши, композитор!
Кони стоят пьяные, хлопцы запряженные!
Гриня, эта офицерская морда двинула мне в морду!
Опять власть переменилась!
А то я тебе голову оторву и скажу, что так и былО!
Гадский папа!
Да это ж мой гардеробчик!
Посмотрим...
Я себя не обделил?
Это не мой фасончик
Убери ножичек! Сделаешь дырку - потом не запломбируешь!
Это тебе, это тебе, это... все время тебе!
Вашу ручку, битте-дритте!
Сыграй что-нить такое, чтобы душа развернулась, а потом обратно завернулась!
Я чувствую, что мы на грани грандиозного шухера. 

А тебе наверняка нужны озвученные? :Tu: 


И вот ещё, может пригодится:

http://mp3forum.ru/lofiversion/index.php/t108587.html

----------


## Гвиола

*свадьба*,Любаша,да я и сама могу весь фильм пересказать,я ищу именно нарезки.

----------


## свадьба

*Гвиола*,
И вот тут может http://forums.pinnaclesys.ru/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25850

----------


## Гвиола

*свадьба*,Любаша,там только одна фразочка и вообще это видео.Я не умею звук из видео вырезать....Хотя многим бы пригодилось.Там есть замечательные отрывки из "Труффальдино..." которые можно на свадьбах использовать!
Люди добрые научите,как из видео только звук извлечь!!!!

----------


## evochka2777

> Какая-то серенада под балконом...


Люда,  может что-нибудь выберешь для своего прекрасного балкона.
Вот такие серенады я знаю –
Меладзе В. – Серенада  (классно!)
Браво – Серенада2000 (надо бы подрезать кое-что)
Форум – Серенада (какая-то тянучая)
Магомаев М. – Лунная серенада (не слушала)
Боярский М. - Серенада Сезара (из к/ф)
Серенада Филеппе (из к/ф)


Думаю, можно рассмотреть как варианты
Киреев А. – Мир, который подарил тебя
Корни – Хочешь, я тебе спою
Romeo – Этой ночью

Пьеха С. – Я тебе подарю (припев можно применить)
Непара – Подарю тебе полнеба

А невеста может ответить – 
Орбакайте К. - Я подарю тебе любовь (из песни Мой мир)

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Уважаемые форумчане! Обращаюсь за советом! Сегодня получилось так, что время программы на исходе, а у нас ещё много чего не проведено! и самое главное гости разошлись и поздравления звучат минут по 5-7, и все хотят поздравить. Я объединяла поздравления! Некоторые отказываются поздравлять вместе! Блин, а я не успеваю, и самое главное молодые заказали ресторан только до 23.00, а это только окончание программы, мы всегда берём с запасом, ещё говорю, что час будет музыка. А тут, какая-то недоконченность получается, я могу задержаться. Хочу спросить совета, как вы относитесь к поздравлениям за столом, и как выходите из ситуации, когда поздравляющих много! Поделитесь! Просите ли дополнительную оплату... Или решаете  как-то по другому!? Может сумбурно, но вот такая ситуация сложилось!

----------


## strannix

*ТатьянаВВ*,
 В такой ситуации , а иногда на каждом торжестве я делаю так.  Говорю -Давайте скажем пожелание для наших (кому, зависит от того что проводим) одно слово -пожелание, после этого иду по кругу с микрофоном за столами и каждый говорит своё пожелание (иногда предлагаю налить и каждый говорящий выпивает).Получается что каждый сказал свой тост, потом просто делаю свой тост обобщая все что сказали.Все сказали и все довольны.

----------


## shoymama

А у меня так часто расплачиваются за кусочек торта: вместо денег - одно-два слова пожеланий.

----------


## Владленыч

> ...А тут, какая-то недоконченность получается, я могу задержаться. Хочу спросить совета, как вы относитесь к поздравлениям за столом, и как выходите из ситуации, когда поздравляющих много! Поделитесь! *Просите ли дополнительную оплату...* Или решаете  как-то по другому!? Может сумбурно, но вот такая ситуация сложилось!


 А за что брать доп. плату? За то, что тебе работать меньше придётся?:biggrin:
Я эти вопросы, о поздравлениях, обсуждаю заранее, спрашиваю их пожелания, даю свои советы и рекомендации, и в результате, находим консенсус!:smile:
И вообще,(ИМХО), не стоит стараться, *обязательно* провести всё то, что запланировано. Нужно исходить из ситуации, и "перекраивать" свою программу по ходу действа, оставляя то, что считаешь более необходимым для этой ситуации.

----------


## shoymama

> *свадьба*,
> Люди добрые научите,как из видео только звук извлечь!!!!


Учу:
1.Как вырезать видеофрагмент или звук из него
Берешь фильм в формате avi (если в другом формате – придется сначала переформатировать в конверторе любом, какой найдешь)
Открываешь программу Movie Maker  (есть у всех) и туда его, выделив, перетаскиваешь.
Потом опускаешь на линейку вниз.
Включаешь плей и под экраном справа находишь значок с ножницами, которым обозначаешь начало и конец нужного фрагмента

Потом нажимаешь на звук и тащишь на этаж ниже ( остается один звук).
Дальше слева ищешь надпись "Сохранить на компьютере" и сохраняешь в нужную папку.

2. Как вырезать музыку из фильма\мультфильма
Нужно иметь JetAudio (обязательно, хорошая штука!)В проигрывателе JetAudio открываешь мультик, сворачиваешь экран поменьше (правой кнопкой щелкни, появится окошко и на первой строчке – голубой экранчик – жми!), включаешь, находишь нужный фрагмент, ставишь на паузу, находишь вверху кнопку записи (R),нажимаешь. В открывшемся окне слева подбираешь параметры записи (стерео) и справа  в нем же указываешь формат (мр3) и папку сохранения. Звук на проигрывателе делаешь поменьше, чтобы при записи не зашкалило (чтобы красные кубики появлялись только иногда. Это путем проб и ошибок). На проигрывателе отпускаешь паузу, в окошечке для записи нажимаешь старт(потом - стоп).
Музыку отрезать – еще проще: ставишь в проигрывателе JetAudio песенку, пусть поет до нужного места, а ты пока открываешь вверху кнопку записи (R),нажимаешь… и дальше, как с фильмом (смотри выше)
Фильмы и музыку в комп закачивать необязательно, можно прямо с диска или флешки

Если записываешь миди или караочные мелодии, они тоже станут мп3.

Попробуй!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> *KAlinchik*,
> То что надо! Спасибо! Можно еще под историю знакомства молодых чуть переделать...............
> В прошлый раз так и не доделала фабрику звезд из гостей, поделитесь кто такого плана проводит что-нибудь. Какие песни им дать лучше, как назвать. Из костюмов пожалуй смогу им только цветные парики нацепить........ для яркости.
> Группы - одна девичья, одна дуэт девушка с парнем и третья мужская...
> Хочу на завтра сделать, уже через час убегаю на свадьбу............. ПЛИИИЗ...


если еще не поздно- можно сделать- Блестящих(для этого подойдут и новогодние парики из дождя) или Фабрику-девочки фабричные(я повязываю платки и еще юбки есть-одинаковые, но можно и без них обойтись...)у них есть ремикс песни девочки фабричные(побыстрее она) и мужчинки переодетые 1 куплет "поют" а на припев платочками"вытягивают себе пару из зала и с ним танцуют....
а мужскую- Билана с евровидения- посмотри по инету клип- они там все в белых рубашках... а для Плющенко взять ролики и найти катающегося гостя...(спасибо за идейку,взята с форума)успех обеспечен!(кстати здесь клип с праздника кто-то выставлял- только не помню кто :Tu: -там все так живенько....!!!) :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Только что нашла песенку. И "зачесалось" сделать переделку. Выношу сразу же на ваш суд.
Текст песни «Ах, какая жалость»

Ах, какая жалость, ах, какой сюрприз, 
Нельзя себе позволить, нельзя себе позволить, 
Нельзя себе позволить ни шалость, ни каприз. 

А вот они условия, а вот она среда, 
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада

И выпить сильно хочется,  хороший  аппетит, 
Ведущий тем не менее ведущий тем не менее, 
Ведущий тем не менее возьмёт да пошалит. 

А вот они условия, а вот она среда, 
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада

Дайте  подурачится, нам смех  не повредит
И хочется, и колется, и хочется, и колется, 
И хочется, и колется, и мама не велит. 

А вот они условия, а вот она среда, 
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада
Для вашего веселия вам нужен тамада

А вот и  караока
http://webfile.ru/3827898


В припеве можно чтобы пели гости:

А вот они условия, а вот она среда, 
Для нашего веселия нам нужен тамада
Для нашего веселия нам нужен тамада

----------


## Ладушка

*shoymama*,
 Можно выбрать парочку гостей чтобы в припеве подпели. А петь ессно самой)))  Мне уже  хочется опробовать. Пока пробую на муже.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> И "зачесалось" сделать переделку.


Лада, правда сложная песенка, но , может так начать?
Гости за столом все,
ах, какой сюрприз!
И, вроде, все уже наелись,?
И, вроде, все напились?
И хочется немного всем чего-то для души...
И вот  они условия,
И вот -моя среда
Для вашего веселия нужна вам тамада
ВСЕ- 
Для нашего веселия нужна нам тамада!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Опять я с просьбами, инет не работал почти неделю, а сегодня- о счастье, муж до утра переустанавливал систему и счастье. У меня свадьба заковыристая. Невеста хочет европейскую, но без тостов, жених- обычную, но чтобы никак у всех, чтобы необычная, но игры можно. Да еще в киношном стиле, не вручение Оскар, а сами не знают, но пригласительные - как билеты в кинотеатр. Короче- заковыристая свадьба, идеи меняются каждый день. Я кроме- как возьмите проектор и покажите свою историю любви. ничего в этом стиле не придумала. Да это еще и вопрос - будут ли они это делать. Короче в полно прострации я. Помогите идеями, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ладушка

Оля - супер! мне понравилось!Получается вот такая песенка. Не хватает  в третьем куплете строчки. 
Гости все собрались ах, какой сюрприз
  И вроде  бы наелись, и даже напились? 
Но всем ещё  охота чего то для души
И вот они условия,
И вот - моя среда
Для вашего веселия нужна вам тамада
ВСЕ-
Для нашего веселия нужна нам тамада!

Не сидите букой. кто ещё сидит
Дайте подурачимся, нам смех не повредит
И хочется, и колется, и мама не велит.
И вот они условия,
И вот - моя среда
Для вашего веселия нужна вам тамада
ВСЕ-
Для нашего веселия нужна нам тамада!



Быть серьёзным  вредно,   снижен аппетит

Ведущий тем не менее возьмёт да пошалит.
И вот они условия,
И вот - моя среда
Для вашего веселия нужна вам тамада
ВСЕ-
Для нашего веселия нужна нам тамада!

Подхватывайте

----------


## optimistka17

> Невеста хочет европейскую, но без тостов


 По этому  поводу есть предложение. На европейских свадьбах *Горько* не кричат. Ты берешь в руки колокольчик. А после тоста ты звонишь  в колокольчик вместо крика "Горько!", а гости звенят вилочками об бокалы. Это и есть европейский стиль...



> Да еще в киношном стиле, не вручение Оскар


Значит делаем что-то типа "*Снимается кино*!"... И игры соответствующие...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> . Не хватает в третьем куплете строчки.


Быть серьёзным вредно,снижен аппетит,
Пора размять конечности
Выходим на площадку все-
Чтоб здесь нам подуреть чуть-чуть
И всем немножко пошалить
И вот они условия...

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, но после этого звона должен последовать поцелуй молодожёнов, как после крика "Горько!"?


 Да, так и есть
 Ведущий звенит в колокольчик
 Гости звенят вилками о край рюмки или бокалы
 Молодые целуются. :Ok: 
 Но самое интересное, что вскоре гости сами входят в такой раж, что не ждут сигнала, а сами начинают колотить о края рюмок и бокалов, *лишь бы молодые целовались*...
 У официантов при этом сердце в пятки уходит Мысль одна- побьют или не побьт стеклянную посуду эти разошедшиеся в веселье гости...
 А еще хочу добавить. Если бюджет свадьбы позволяет, то можно закупить маленькие колокольчики для каждого из гостей
 Гости потом в колокольчики звенят, а не над рюмками -бокалами измываются...И в идеале эти самые маленькие колокольчики уносят с собой домой...Как подарочки, как сувениры...

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки-мальчики, нужна ваша помощь.

У меня в пятницу и субботу свадьбы, обе непростые. Меня разбирает мандраж.
Принимается любая помощь - и полезные советы, и просто "творческие пендели".:smile:

Итак, пятница.
Невеста - харизматичная, юморная, шустрая, но беременная.:smile:
Жених - спокойный, непьющий, "ты менЕ не трогай - я тебя три раза не трону". Возраст - 39 лет.
Традиционное муз.сопровождение под парад гостей, приглашение за стол и прочее его достало со времён свадеб друзей ещё в 90-х.

Суббота.
Свадьба типа праздничного ужина.
Проводить, видать, придётся в стиле юбилея.
Под вопросом стоИт даже встреча с караваем.
Жених - переводчик с англ. и франц. яз.
Просили больше упор делать на словесные игры. Особенность - будет много гостей из Могилёва (Беларусь - привет форумчанам-белорусам), Йошкар-Олы (приветик, Ира-Ветерок), Москвы (приветик нашим москвичам).
Роспись молодых уже произошла 20 июня в Москве...
Гости будут рассажены за 4 столика согласно рассадочным карточкам.


ВотЬ.
Мысли путаются пока.
Пинайте меня, пинайте....:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

> Значит делаем что-то типа "Снимается кино!"... И игры соответствующие...


или каждый кусочек свадьбы связывать с каким -либо кино... Кто-то когда-то описывал свадьбу в стиле "служебный роман", где каждый конкурс был связан  с каким-то моментом в фильме... можно попробовать так связать только с разными фильмами...
возможно, можно сделать историю развития кино и связать с историей развития любви молодых (хотя это, наверное, очень сложно... нужно достоверно знать обе истории)
А так же можно сделать путешествие по жанрам кино и каким-то образом связать это со свадьбой...
ну вот такие мысли:rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто-то когда-то описывал свадьбу в стиле "служебный роман",


 Аня Сенз проводила...



> У меня в пятницу и субботу свадьбы, обе непростые


 Обрати внимание  еще раз на *игры- конкурсы без реквизита*... Я каждый раз в таких случаях свой список пересматриваю...
*Игры без реквизита* 
1 Угадай, мелодию! Анлогично, "Угадай из какого художественног фильма фраза?". Или для разминки "Угадай фразу из мультфильма?" Поставь диагноз по песне
2 Кто похвалит невесту(юбиляра )лучше всех-тот получит вкусные конфеты Фактически конкурс комплиментов.Можно только на первые буквы имени, а можно пройтись и по всему алфавиту
3 Музыкальное состязание "Кто кого перепоет?"(1,2,3 какую-то тематическую песню начни)
4Музыкальный конкурс. "Кто не собьется и не улыбнется"(несколько участников должны петь одновременно разные песни)
5 Чепуха(Вопрос-ответ)
6 Беспроигрышная лотерея.
7. Музыкальный мячик."Ты катись веселый мячик,быстро, быстро по рукам, у кого веселый мячик, тот сейчас_______нам "(и типа фантов)
8.Любой аукцион, когда что-то продаем
9 Викторина "Кто лучше знает молодых,юбиляра и т.д.Викторина "Назад в СССР"
10. Шляпа(Чтение мыслей)Как альтернатива- свадебный или юбилейный репортаж
11Любые клятвы, дипломы, шуточные телеграммы, медали и т.д. Здесь же сбор пожеланий вокруг Черного квадрата.(потом снимаем черный листок и открывается наклееный лист календаря с сегодняшней датой знаменательного события)
12Перевертыши Можно словесный вариант. Если есть техническая возможность, то АПОЖ...
13.Тематические викторины к соответствующему году, в частности весь 2009 год можно проводить новогоднюю викторину к году Быка
14 У меня в штанишках(Из штанишек или ползунков участники достают и зачитывают  то, что  написано на карточке, но предварительно сначала произносят фразу "У меня в штанишках")
15 Подбери синоним к слову" Выпить" Приз-сувенирная крошечная бутылка водки
16Закончи в рифму"Между первой и второй..."Подбери рифму к слову "Ромашка", "Снежинка" Ассоциации к слову "Праздник"
17Конкурс пословиц и поговорок о труде...
18 "Сильные духом" Надуваем медицинские перчатки или громадные шары-арбузы.Реквизита,-минимум,-несколько перчаток или шариков
19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку Для большего эффекта приз-надувной телефон, телефон-пряник или детская игрушка в виде телефона.
20 Музыкальный конкурс. Спеть песню в образе животных, заменив все слова мяуканьем, кваканием, кряканием
20 Гипноз.(это уже скорее розыгрыш)
21 Расскажу я вам рассказ, в полтора десятка фраз, лишь скажу я цифру Три,-приз немедленно бери"
22 Поп- группа( пятой точкой ,повернувшись к зрителям пишем дату свадьбы(юбилея)Не за бываем поставить восклицательный знак
23 Вкусная фамилия(  в черном ящике- призы на каждую букву фамилии . Задача играющих- сначала этот самый приз угадать)
24 Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)
25 По секрету вам скажу.

----------


## Ладушка

*Раюшка*,
 Проведи  викторину по фильму "Кавказская пленница" -  у меня всегда проходит очень интересно На любой аудитории.  Японские загадки -хойку. Опять же скороговорки ново-русские. Компания будет возрастная  -  поэтому и "угадай мелодию" покатит.

----------


## Раюшка

> Японские загадки -хойку.


Упс.... А это что, Ладусь?
У меня где-то есть японские хокку - "переведённые на японский" дразнилки советских времён... Ты об этом? Или....?

----------


## Alenajazz

> хокку


Я так и не поняла разницы между хокку и хайку. Поэтому тоже называю их хойку (объединив)
Это где "Наша Таня громко плачет"? Прикольные! Помню только про Таню и про рыб фугу (два веселых гуся)

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
1. «Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик»

Сын серого козла жил у старой женщины.

В бамбуковую рощу ушел пастись.

Изменчиво все в этом мире, вечны лишь рожки да ножки.

2. «Вышел месяц из тумана»

Вышел из тумана

Месяц с лицом самурая.

Обнажил меч из кармана кимоно.

3. «Эники-беники ели вареники»

Братья Эники и Беники

Лакомились суши.

Чем бы ни тешилось дитя, лишь бы не пило сакэ.

4. «Наша Таня громко плачет»

Потеряла лицо Таня-тян —

Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд.

Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая.

5. «Идет бычок, качается»

Сын быка движется неровной походкой.

Вздохни полной грудью — кончаются татами,

Падения не избежать.

6. «Тили-тили-тесто, жених и невеста!»

Девочка и мальчик вместе гуляют по саду камней.

Тили-тили-рисовая похлебка,

Будущие муж и жена.

7. «Кто как обзывается, тот сам так называется!»

Строг этикет самурая:

Кто ругательным словом обзывается —

Тот сам называется так.
Как настоящий японец!

Напоследок не забудьте преподнести каждому гостю небольшой подарок на память о необычном вечере. Вручая его, вы обязательно должны сказать (как настоящий японец): "Это сущий пустяк, но уж соблаговолите принять". Подарить можно что угодно — от набора зубочисток до жемчужного ожерелья, фраза не меняется. Для настоящего японца самое важное неизменность ритуала.

----------


## Курица

> Японские загадки -хойку.


_Вот что я в своих загашниках отыскала:_

*Оригинальная поговорка в русском переводе с японского -


Детские стихи-хайку из страны восходящего солнца*

Жили у старой женщины 
Две рыбы фугу. 
Одна белая, другая серая - две веселых рыбы. 

* * *

Сын серого козла жил у старой женщины. 
В бамбуковую рощу ушел пастись. 
Изменчиво всё в этом мире, вечны лишь рожки да ножки. 

* * *

Вышел из тумана 
Месяц с лицом самурая. 
Обнажил меч из кармана кимоно. 

* * *

Братья Эникэ и Беникэ 
Лакомились суши. 
Чем бы не тешилось дитя, лишь бы не пило сакэ. 

* * *

Пожилая женщина 
Сеет горох на склоне Фудзи. 
Ох. 

* * *

Кошка скончалась. 
Мех уж не тот на хвосте. 
Помалкивай или отведай. 

* * *

Жадный человек подобен говяжьему мясу, 
Барабану далекой Турции, 
Солёному плоду огурца. 

* * *

Рисовую лепешку испёк самурай. 
Кого угостить? 
Самурай, самурай, кого хочешь выбирай. 

* * *

Потеряла лицо Таня-тян - 
Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд. 
Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая. 

* * *

Сын быка движется неровной походкой. 
Вздохни полной грудью - кончаются татами, 
Падения не избежать. 

* * *

Собрались простолюдины - кому водить? 
С громкой речью шагает вперед 
Шишел-мышел-сан. 

* * *

Чичичи, ловкая древесная обезьяна, 
Помогает продавцу кирпичей, дергает веревку. 
Дивные звуки. 

* * *

Девочка и мальчик вместе гуляют по саду камней. 
Тили-тили-рисовая похлебка, 
Будущий муж и жена. 

* * *

Пляшут на одной ножке довольные торговцы рисом - 
Обманули неумного человека 
На четыре кулака. 

* * *

Строг этикет самурая: 
Кто ругательным словом обзывается - 
Тот сам называется так. 

* * *

Невозмутимости учит дзенская мудрость: 
Обидные слова, что говоришь ты про меня - 
На себя переводишь. 

* * *

Внимательно вглядись в траву - 
Здесь сидел зеленый кузнечик, похожий на плод огурца. 
Ай да лягушка. 

* * *

Поведай нам о своих странствиях, Чижик-пыжик-сан - 
Видел ли дальние реки? 
Пил ли горячий сакэ? 

* * *

Ить, ни, сан, си, го - беспечен гуляющий заяц. 
Попал под удары охотничих нунчак. 
Шлёп-шлёп, ой-ой-ой. 

* * *

Игривая летняя муха 
Села на варенье из сакуры. 
Вот и закончилась хайку. 


А вот ХАЙКУ или ХОККУ - не принципиально, это синонимы практически, вот, из Википедии:
*Ха́йку* (яп. 俳句), *хокку* (яп. 発句) — жанр традиционной японской лирической поэзии вака.

----------

venno (01.08.2021)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки мальчики подскажите-пользуюсь поисковиком, а там чаще всего архивы МСК форума, нажимаю, а он мне пустую страничку.... что делать?

----------


## Курица

> что делать?


ЧИТАЙ ЗДЕСЬ:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127971 - пост № 2-
все получится

----------


## Donald

> Девочки, мальчики!Я, конечно, понимаю, что в поисках музыки надо ходить в музыкальный раздел.. Но... Я сама не знаю что мне надо... 
>  Какая-то серенада под балконом...
>  Балкон для невесты украденной у меня уже есть. Смотреть она будет на все,что под балконом происходит из старых заготовок... Но хочу как вступление, чтоб и серенада под балконом прозвучала..
> Может прийдет кому в голову какая идея? Срочности никакой, но сама придумать не могу...


А может, взять ту самую, из Бременских музыкантов?: Луч солнца золотого, тмы скрыла пелена...

----------


## Ильич

> Детские стихи-хайку из страны восходящего солнца


Это штука авторская.
Автор Леонид Каганов - много писал для ОСП студии. У него  на сайте золотые россыпи юмора... пользоваться которыми он просит с его разрешения....

----------


## Курица

> пользоваться которыми он просит с его разрешения....


Ильич, спасибо за имя первоисточника. ко мне же они пришли без подписи(по-моему, через "Одноклассников"), теперь впишу автора...А вот как разрешения у него спросить- не знаю.:frown:
К сему- ваша Курица (она же-Япона-мать:biggrin:)

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ребята, нашла песню из фильма "Босиком по мостовой "Аллилуйя", такая красивая, слушаю который раз, искала давно, но не было в хорошем качестве. Не знаю, куда ее вставлю в программу, я бы под нее оформляла круг со свечами вокруг молодых перед последним танцем, но разумом понимаю, что не на каждой свадьбе прокатит, а сердце поет вместе со словами припева "Аллилуйя". Кто хочет приятных минут, чиркните, вышлю

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, спасибо за имя первоисточника. ко мне же они пришли без подписи(по-моему, через "Одноклассников"), теперь впишу автора...А вот как разрешения у него спросить- не знаю.


Сбегай к нему Леонид Каганов

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> К сему- ваша Курица (она же-Япона-мать


Предлагаю на тамадее всх дам именовать *ХХХХХ мать*
Есть ВоВкина Мать, Япона Мать, кто следущий?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Сбегай к нему Леонид Каганов


Шевелится

Суровой зимой и до самого лета 
Бурлит в организме гормон половой 
Согласно учению Зигмунда Фрейда 
В котором я кстати и в зуб не ногой 

Выйду на улицу, спрячусь за деревце, 
Голое тело бодрят холода. 
Все что появится, все что шевелится — 
Мне симпатично везде и всегда!

стих: © Леонид Каганов

----------


## Владленыч

Клич о помощи мастерам песен-переделок!
Скоро у меня юбилей женский 55 лет, виновница торжества Нина Алексеевна, муж Николай Данилович, сыновья - Владислав и Виталий.
Решил исполнить эту песню переделку, тем более юбилей будет в понедельник и она родилась тоже в понедельник. Минус скачал, не хватает трёх куплетов!
Мастера рифмы, не поможете? 
Песня "Остров невезения" 
Здесь на дне рождения, что ни говори, 
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри, 
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри, 
Здесь на, дне рождения, только посмотри.

Все пришли сказать тебе добрые слова,
От волненья легкого кругом голова,
От вина немножечко кругом голова,
Лишь бы не забылись все добрые слова.

Хорошо решаешь ты разные дела,
Видно, в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Видно? в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Хорошо решаешь ты важные дела.

У тебя все схвачено, огород растет,
На работе, дома ли — слава и почет, 
На работе, дома ли – слава и почет, 
У тебя все ловится, огород растет.

В день рождения мы тебе все хотим сказать,
Что гостей умеешь ты ласково встречать,
Всех гостей умеешь ты хорошо встречать,
И сейчас хотим мы все дружно прокричать.
Гости (хором): С юбилеем! С юбилеем! С юбилеем! 
Ведущий: Дорогие гости!
Будет музыка звучать,
Выходите танцевать.
  Вот так это выглядит в оригинале.
И ещё, может подскажете, что ещё можно интересненькое сделать (гости, в основном сослуживцы тепловые сети и начальство из ЖКХ).

----------


## sokolixa

> Ребята, нашла песню из фильма "Босиком по мостовой "Аллилуйя", такая красивая, слушаю который раз, искала давно, но не было в хорошем качестве. Не знаю, куда ее вставлю в программу, я бы под нее оформляла круг со свечами вокруг молодых перед последним танцем, но разумом понимаю, что не на каждой свадьбе прокатит, а сердце поет вместе со словами припева "Аллилуйя". Кто хочет приятных минут, чиркните, вышлю


Эта песня есть на "зайцах" - *Rufus Wainwright - Hallelujah
*:
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1141/114164.shtml

----------


## Озорная

Помогите, пожалуйста, придумать смешные заключительные слова после посвящения юбиляра в "магистры околовсяческих наук". У меня есть пафосные, а хочется что-нибудь юморное. Юбиляру 60 лет.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Я, наверное, сплю. Сохранила где-то ссылочку на муз. поисковик. Не помню куда. Как называется не помню. Помню цвет страницы: красно-зеленая. Или я еще и дальтоник. Помогите!

----------


## optimistka17

> муз. поисковик


 может он?

citynov.ru/ http://vkmusic. поисковик музыки

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*optimistka17*,
 Спасибо,Людмила.  :flower: Не совсем тот. Нашла тот, что искала. Для забывашек повторю ссылочку
http://music.ardor.ru/

----------


## Владленыч

> Я, наверное, сплю. Сохранила где-то ссылочку на муз. поисковик. Не помню куда. Как называется не помню. Помню цвет страницы: красно-зеленая. Или я еще и дальтоник. Помогите!


Наверно эта - http://music.ardor.ru/
Пока печатал, ты и сама нашла!:smile:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Други мои! не откажите в помощи!!!(муж  мой решил мне сюрпрайз сделать- комп усовершенствовать... после модернизации и подключения все ссылки пропали и к "наворотам" привыкать надо, да еще дозагрузить некоторые программы:frown:)кто чем сможет!!! кланяюсь низко за ответы, потому, что знаю-поможете! :Aga: 
-притча о ласточке, стих- теплая ладошка...
поцелуйные курсы, танцы с именами,конкурс-кто на чем добирался...
 и музыку-Демарин-пригласи отца на белый танец,
папина дочка(не помню кто исполняет), свиридова- давай целоваться...
нужно до субботы! СПАСИБО!!!
может и я кому-нибудь пригожусь...
кстати еще вопрос- кто-нибудь использует в переодевалках костюмы березок? сшить очень легко, а кроме танца -во поле березка стояла... не приходит ничего на ум:eek: (планирую использовать на юбилее, там где будут и цветочные поздравления...)Девочки благо-дарю за цветочные стихи! очень пригодились!
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!! ДОБРЫЕ САМАРЕТЯНЕ!!! :flower:  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/777868m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Julia5282*, я уже пошла на почту, жди. 
"Как мы добирались" в разных вариантах послала, иди встречай.

----------


## Сильва

*Владленыч*,
Рядом с именинницей сыновья и муж,
Все мужи достойные, сильные к тому ж,
 Все мужи достойные, сильные к тому ж,
Поздравляют мамочку сыновья и муж.

Пусть сегодня празднует громко теплосеть,
Пожелает Ниночке жить и не болеть,
Пожелает Ниночке жить и не болеть,
Поднимает рюмочки дружно теплосеть.

----------


## KAlinchik

народ!
поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто как семейный очаг заканчивает...
а то я после проникновенных слов отдаю свечу молодым, и говорю: УВ.гости! Ваши аплодисменты! в нашем городе зажегся еще один семейный очаг ( или что-то типа этого..)
 но эффект тут же теряется...
как заканчиваете вы?

----------


## Наталюшка

> как заканчиваете вы?


пусть этот свет вас согревает,
от всех невзгод оберегает
до самой старости седой.
встречайте вместе зорьки.
любовь пусть будет молодой, 
ну а сегодня горько!

ну а дальше тост за семейный очаг...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*KAlinchik*,
Алина, я сначала прошу задуть свои свечи мам, говорю, что эти свечи теперь стали особенными, потому что от них зажжён очаг их детей, в них вложено материнское тепло. И пусть они их зажигают в свои определённые моменты. А когда, сами почувствуют это. Ну примерно такие слова. А потом молодым предлагаю посмотреть друг-другу в глаза через огонь, послать друг-другу любовь, почувствовать себя одним целым и загадать одно желание на двоих. Потом вместе задувают очаг. И зажигают его просто тогда, когда им очень этого захочется.

----------


## Масяня

*KAlinchik*,

Делаю его в центре зала, в субботу, несмотря на то, что были и папы и мамы, поэкспериментировала и перед зажжением включила слайдшоу "притча о маме", поэтому пригласила только детей и мам. Получилось ТА-А-А-АК здорово. 
окончание похоже, как у *VETER NAMERENJA*, мамы (или родители вместе) загадывают своё желание и задувают свечи, а молодым говорю, а вы



> посмотреть друг-другу в глаза через огонь, послать друг-другу любовь, почувствовать себя одним целым


 и зажигать её всегда, когда на душе радость безмерная,  или вдруг нахмурится небо, кто-то из вас топнет ногой, зажгите свечу, и вспомните этот день, этот зал и это бесконечное "Горько!!!"

тут все начинают скандировать, молодые целуются, а я продолжаю: а ваш очаг будет гореть до момента снятия фаты, ведь именно от него зажгутся все свечи в зале. Молодые проходят к своему столу с очагом.

----------


## кикимаджа

Прошу совета ведущих из Запорожья. Дело в том, что туда совсем недавно переехала моя мама, она занимается видеосъемкой и обработкой отснятого материала. Так вот где более эфективно разместить о себе инфу для привлечения клиентов, а то пока она быля рядом со мной было проще. Или есть ли такие люди которые заинтересованы в сотрудничестве. Откликнитесь.

----------


## Ильич

> Прошу совета ведущих из Запорожья. Дело в том, что туда совсем недавно переехала моя мама, она занимается видеосъемкой и обработкой отснятого материала. Так вот где более эфективно разместить о себе инфу для привлечения клиентов, а то пока она быля рядом со мной было проще. Или есть ли такие люди которые заинтересованы в сотрудничестве. Откликнитесь.


Пусть мама позвонит мне, телефоны ниже.

----------


## koluchka

> ваш очаг будет гореть до момента снятия фаты, ведь именно от него зажгутся все свечи в зале. Молодые проходят к своему столу с очагом.


 да, я тоже делаю. чтобы очаг горел всю свадьбу. ну нравится мне смотреть на горящую свечу. она прям как душа живая. а вот про зажжение свечей в конце именно от нее я как-то не подумала. следующий раз обязательно попробую.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
ребятки, вот ссылочка на проведение 1 сентября в школе искусств или муз. школе. я знаю, многим эти сценарии пригодятся. тем более 1 сентября на носу. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126304

----------


## koluchka

подскажите, пожалуйста песенку на танец живота.

----------


## свадьба

Ребята! Привет! Я к вам с такой просьбой: Как обыграть гадание на первенца при помощи 5 машинок и 5 кукол? Не хотят молодые собирать деньги в ползуны, а просто попросили сделать без денег с детскими игрушками, вот я и сказала им купть машинки и куклы, а мыслей нет, может пнёте?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*koluchka*,
У меня есть папка с восточной музыкой, могу выложить на файлообменник

----------


## tataluna

*Привет всем с Кубани! :biggrin:

Подскажите люди добрые, где можно взять минуса группы Дилижанс? смотрела на plus-msk, там всего 3 шт:frown:








**Добавлено через 10 минут*
хотят молодые собирать деньги в ползуны, а просто попросили сделать без денег с детскими игрушками, вот я и сказала им купть машинки и куклы, а мыслей нет, может пнёте?


я бы наверное купила 1 большую куклу, с большим карманом на платье и 
большой детский самосвал или грузовик на верёвочке, куклу соответственно дружке, машинку дружку, пусть катает по залу на верёвочке, а гости туда деньги бросают:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Дилижанс - Частушки [Цыганочка с выходом] (минус) - http://mp3sort.org/u/6/d.php?f >>>

----------


## viki

> подскажите, пожалуйста песенку на танец живота.


Восточная(использую для танца живота)
files.mail.ru/7P4Z4X

----------


## Dium

У кого есть *минус* Dj Small Feat и Слава Фролова - Los Latinos Buratinos.mp3 ?? вышлите, плиз!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*свадьба*,
 Любаша, аналогичная ситуйовина была и у меня!! Мама жениха не хотела на деньги разводить гостей. то она купила пакет мелких сушек и раздавали гостям...Гости сначала за дегьги хваталсь. а потом и сушки начали кидать в теже ползунки...
Можно так выкрутиться..
Машинки - на двойни: пару мальчиков. пара - девочек..и мальчик-девочка..вот тебе и пять машинок..тока гости, мне кажется, заморочатся - им замучаешься объяснять..хотя при таком наличии спец.средств повышается уровень соревновательности!

----------


## swinging

*tataluna*,
*Dium*,
 Минусовки ищем на минусовочных форумах, коих в интернете полно.

----------


## Колесо

> Ребята! Привет! Я к вам с такой просьбой: Как обыграть гадание на первенца при помощи 5 машинок и 5 кукол? Не хотят молодые собирать деньги в ползуны, а просто попросили сделать без денег с детскими игрушками, вот я и сказала им купть машинки и куклы, а мыслей нет, может пнёте?


*Любаня*,первое что приходит в голову,т.к. машинок и кукол по пять,командные соревнования "пятерых отважных",с машинками - за мальчиков,с куклами за девочек.А вот в чем соревноваться?
Ааааааааааа,Юли-приветик конкурс "Машинки" с муз нарезками,а для кукол....пока ничего не идет,кроме песни "Кукла Маша,кукла Даша..."

----------


## shoymama

Еще про куклу: "по ниточке, по ниточке ходить я не желаю..."

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки. особенно те, кто из Германии. подскажите, как обращаться с немецким женихом. :wink: У меня через день свадьба, невеста рууская, сорокалетняя. Жених немец постарше её, по русски ни слова не понимает. Невеста хочет показать ему, как гуляют русскую свадьбу. но при этом напоминает, что он лютеранин. человек очень сдержанных взглядов. Чтобы не было пошлятины, чтобы не было крикливых моментов. Ну пошлятину я так и  так не провожу. а вот чтобы гости пошумели, где-то покричали, это люблю. Дайте мне ЦУ и наставления. Хочется, чтобы было и красиво и весело, чтобы и гости были довольны и невеста, и жених особенно. Общалась с ними первый и единственный раз вот только что.

----------


## свадьба

Ребята! Спасибо всем кто , подкинул идейки, теперь мозг начал работать: наверно я эти игрушки упакую в подарочную бумагу, а потом сложу в красивый мешок и пусть молодые по очереди вытаскивают , пока не скажу стоп, хотя можно и под музыку. Что то типо лото, а потом развернуть и посмотреть какая игрушка попалась,соответственно если кукла то девочка, а если машинка то мальчик. 
Может ещё кто нибудь выскажится по этому поводу?

----------


## Инна Р.

*свадьба*,
 Нет - пусть они по очереди вытаскивают и разворачивают ( хоть с музыкальным фоном, хоть без), а вот та последняя, которая останется и предскажет! :smile:

----------


## Dium

*swinging*,


> tataluna,
> Dium,
> Минусовки ищем на минусовочных форумах, коих в интернете полно.


Саня, я всегда сначала ищу сама, а потом прошу, когда в просторах инета для меня не открыли соответствующую инфу :rolleyes:

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем. всем привет из солнечного Крыма! Девочки, мальчики помогите советом, пожалуйста. Молодые после свадьбы уежают на ПМЖ в Израиль -жених там уже давно живёт, (хотя из наших краёв), молодая едет к нему.  Как можно обыграть этот момент? У меня в голове только путешествие по странам с конечной остановкой в Израиле. А ещё, молодые учились несколько лет в одном классе. Как бы это всё соединить?
Благодарна буду за любую подсказку.
С уважением. Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## о-ля-ля

> народ!
> поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто как семейный очаг заканчивает...


Я считаю. что любой эмоциональный, лирический момент нужно заканчивать выходом в позитиффф., что бы гости понимали, что уже можно выдохнуть и продолжать дальше. Т.к я очаг делаю когда гости за столом, а родители и молодые в центре, то когда очаг зажжён, то говорю:"И пусть у этого огня вам, дорогие молодожёны,будет тепло, вам, уважаемые родители, у этого огня-пусть будет отведено самое почётное место, а вам, дорогие гости, пусть будет уютно, когда вы будете приходить в дом к этой молодой семье. И я предлагаю поднять бокалы, чтобы этот огонь никогда не погас.(это всё ещё говорю не повышая громкости, но гости на последней фразе-выдыхают,А дальше уже повышая громкость) И пусть наши молодожёны у этого огня целуются от зорьки и до зорьки, и только на свадьбе будет им -ГОРЬКО!!!!.(а официантов предупреждаю заранее, что когда закричат, то они добавляют свет в зале.)Когда поцелуй закончился, то ещё раз добавляю-Ваши бокалы, за семеёный очаг. И музыкант начинает песню.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Талантливые поэты, у кого время есть, помогите с кричалкой коротенькой на свадьбу - Светлана и Харри, не молодые, о детях не надо, он немец. Плиззззззз.....  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Давайте крикнем "горько" этой паре!
Сегодня свадьба Светочки и Харри

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Невеста - ну, само очарованье!
Виват и браво душеньке Светлане!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Как хорошо, что рядом с нею в паре
Единственный, любимый, славный Харри!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ир, все, я выдохлась.

----------


## optimistka17

Пара эта любовью согрета
Невеста прекрасная,- девушка... *Света!*

Увезет он её в дальние страны
Чудесный жених по имени...*Харри!*

Чуства их-любовь без обмана
Семью сохранит невеста... *Светлана!*

Желаем счастья прекраснейшей паре
Ведь Свету любит чудеснейший...*Харри!*

----------


## shoymama

Люд, а если немолодые, то может слово "девушка" лучше заменить?  Например, на  "милая". Мы ж не знаем насколько она "девушка". Мож, она как тётя уже выглядит?:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Пара эта любовью согрета
> Невеста прекрасная,- девушка...* Света*!


 можно и заменить...
Пара эта любовью согрета
 Кто может быть лучше , чем милая... *Света!...*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчонки, Оля, Люда, ну вы прямо как по мановению волшебной палочки появились! СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМНОЕ! Только не увезёт, а уже увёз.:biggrin: Они специально приехали, чтобы здесь для родных свадьбу сыграть

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Мож, она как тётя уже выглядит?


Вобщем-то так, как в 40 и выглядят. Обыкновенная такая, про само очарование я бы не сказала, но в белом платье и фате наверное так и будет:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Увез уж её он в дальние страны
 Надежный и верный, прекраснейший...*Харри!*

----------


## Сильва

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Сегодня пришли все к чудеснейшей паре,
Поздравим все дружно... Светлану и Харри.

И знаем мы все, ошибёмся едва ли,
Что любит безумно Светочку... Харри.

Нахлынули чувства  нежданно-незванно,
И счастлива рядом с любимым... Светлана.

Пусть  ночи сгорают в любовном угаре,
 Желаем мы счастья... Светлане и Харри.

Мы горько" сегодня кричать не устали, 
И вновь прокричим для... Светланы и Харри!

----------


## shoymama

Люд, дай поФулюганю, а?




> Увез уж её он в дальние страны
>  А следом на танке - два взвода охраны...


 :tongue:kuku:biggrin:
(температура прошла, вот я и шалю)

----------


## Adel

*optimistka17*,

Люда, а серинада должна быть веселая (бодрая смешная) или лиричная, и петь ее будет жених или она будет играть на фоне. Мне например муж ( тогда еще будующий) пел под реальным балконом на выкупе песню Ты у меня одна ( поется к стати легко и гости могут подпеть) для пения еще идут Милая моя, Драгоценная ты моя женщина

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте всем! В пятницу на свадьбе будут гости из Германии. Семья молодая с детьми. Хочу что-нибудь специально для них сделать. Может подскажете немецкие фишечки :Oj:  Спасибо.

----------


## maxcimum

Лариса, я для иностранцев, наоборот, наши русские народные фрагменты стараюсь включать. Своего они у себя насмотрелись)))

----------


## нарспи

Подскажите, какие конкурсы можно провести под фильм бриллиантовая рука на свадьбе..

----------


## optimistka17

> серинада должна быть веселая (бодрая смешная


 Раз выкуп-это *повод повеселиться*. Поэтому не буду расчитывать на реальные таланты жениха или свидетеля...
:smile:

----------


## shoymama

> Лариса, я для иностранцев, наоборот, наши русские народные фрагменты стараюсь включать. Своего они у себя насмотрелись)))


Согласна на 200%! :Ok:

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Нарспи*,
 детский конкурс мумия - забинтовываем

----------


## нарспи

А еще у кого есть автоответчик от Звезд на свадьбу... Сбросьте мне пжалуйста:frown:

----------


## Колесо

Дорогие мои,скоро 13.08.09. у моего любимого мужа(17 лет вместе)день рождения,хочу сделать клип,без слов, под подходящую песню.Пересмотрела все свои в копилке,ничего подходящего.От лица любящей жены,благодарной судьбе за то,что ОН есть в моей жизни.Киньте у кого есть что-нибудь подобное.

----------


## Jenik25

Татьяна (Колесо), а Анжелика Агурбаш "Мужчина моей мечты", как вам?
Я сейчас отправлю...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Девочки, мальчики помогите советом, пожалуйста. Молодые после свадьбы уежают на ПМЖ в Израиль -жених там уже давно живёт, (хотя из наших краёв), молодая едет к нему. Как можно обыграть этот момент? У меня в голове только путешествие по странам с конечной остановкой в Израиле. А ещё, молодые учились несколько лет в одном классе. Как бы это всё соединить?


Зоя, если в таком ключе, то можно открыть путешествие по странам с Украины, обыграв историю их знакомства в школе. В зависимости от их возраста, ну, например, если они были пионерами, то сделать "Привет из прошлого (из СССР)" и пригласить особых гостей для поздравления - пионеров, которые возьмут с них супружескую клятву. А пионерами могут быть их друзья, одноклассники. Если хотите, я могу вам прислать выступление пионеров.

----------


## Колесо

> Татьяна (Колесо), а Анжелика Агурбаш "Мужчина моей мечты", как вам?
> Я сейчас отправлю...


Женечка,спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Это то,что искала!!!

----------


## Jenik25

> подскажите, пожалуйста песенку на танец живота.


Елена, очень часто танцуют под "Хабиби айнури айне" и есть у меня ещё одна подходящая, могу отправить, только через 2 дня, они у меня на работе...

----------


## Dium

*нарспи*, 


> Подскажите, какие конкурсы можно провести под фильм бриллиантовая рука на свадьбе..


что пришло в голову:))) двух девушек одеть в медсестер,  дать по упаковке бинта, по упаковке стразиков- есть в кол-ве 10-20 и т.п. Кто быстрее наложит такую повязку :smile: на руку.
 Оценивается качество и скорость. Потом эта четверка танцуют под "Песню про зайцев". Типа нужно доснять этот момент в фильме.... Проходит еще один участник с хлопушкой и мотор, съемки :smile:

----------


## skomorox

*Ларико-2009*,



> будут гости из Германии. Семья молодая с детьми. Хочу что-нибудь специально для них сделать. Может подскажете немецкие фишечки


Если ты используешь стишок-кричалку: "Приветствуем поскорей из города .... долгожданных гостей!", то вот в этом стишке про гостей, кто и откуда приехал  и переделай строчку. Узнай из кого они будут города, или хотя бы - из какой земли Германии  приедут и произнеси это название. Я думаю, что этого будет достаточно. Все им и так будут аплодировать. Ведь, они обычные нормальные бывшие российские граждане, которые просто сменили своё местожительство - перехали из Тюменской области в Германию. И никакие они не иностранцы, и не надо уж очень в "немецкую" тему удаляться. 
Или они - настоящие, местные немцы?

----------


## Курица

> Типа нужно доснять этот момент в фильме...


проведи кастинг на съемку в клипе на песню "Слова любви вы говорили мне в городе каменном"- пусть будет трт пары-три Никулина с рукой в гипсе и три обольстительницы...:wink:

----------


## orhideya

Привет  Всем! Срочно   нужна  песня  про  Римму.  Никак  не  могу найти.  Все  какие-то не  такие.  Приму  от  всех  помощь  и  все  песни  про  Римму  в  личку  или  по  адресу olesya_shepel@mail.ru Заранее  спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

и  в муз раздел я там пару песен кинула , незнаю пригодяться или нет :smile:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=103054&page=15

----------


## Наталюшка

Доброго времени суток всем! помогите пожалста, ткните в кричалку с именами Ольга и Сергей (особенно в Ольгу), если не трудно... нужно 14...

----------


## Масяня

Все привет!

Очень прошу кричалку - Регина + Артём, свадьба 22 августа, ну а если и песни кинете, вообще от радости затанцую!

----------


## свадьба

Всем привет! Я опять попрошайничаю, попросили молодые провести сценку, где должны поздравлять призиденты разных стран, и всё должно проходить под соответствующую муз .Они видели где то на диске, а подробней рассказать не могут.В поисковике пробовала поискать, результата нет, но помню кто то уже такую сценку делал. ребята выручайте в очередной раз, либо пните,где можно почитать, либо мысли мои натолкните. Плизззззззззззззззззз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста, что это такое "Знакомство с ДУДОЧКАМИ" от Гамаюна, оно становится уже "Лодочником", о котором все слышали, но что это такое - не знают!:biggrin: Если не сложно..., пожалуста, просвятите меня темную...:confused:

----------


## Викторинка

*Касатик*,Наташа! Загляни сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=324

----------


## Victorya

> Привет Всем! Срочно нужна песня про Римму. Никак не могу найти. Все какие-то не такие.


У самой недавно была невеста Римма, поэтому могу сказать одно - ничего нормально позитивного ты не найдешь, все, что выложено использовать в перетанцовках, репортажах нельзя. (Исключением является фраза в начале песни, "Прости, Римма" Ракишева, её хотя бы к репортажу присандалить можно) все остальное ближе к  поминкам, чем к свадьбе. ИМХО!

----------


## Ларико

*Масяня*,
 Светик, в личку загляни.

----------


## optimistka17

> Артём, свадьба 22 августа, ну а если и песни кинете, вообще от радости затанцую!
> __________________


 Светик,дорогая!Ты же из Крыма от меня славную папочку привезла. *ИМЕНА 2*( материал с Москвы). Там парочку* Артемов* тебя дожидаются...(Регины, к сожалению нет)

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Люда, по-моему , Масяня рассказывала, что ей флешку с инфой из Крыма форматнули...

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> Люда, по-моему , Масяня рассказывала, что ей флешку с инфой из Крыма форматнули...


* Диски* на сколько я помню я тоже передавала. Чтоб с Марьей и с Мишкиной поделиться можно было...
 Кому-то на флешки сбрасывали, а кому-то на дисках вручала...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки. дорогие, киньте идейку, как можно украсть невесту в чисто русском стиле, каких персонажей привлечь? Разбойников? А ещё кого можно, чтобы это красиво было и смешно. Вдруг выяснилось, что мой завтрашний немецкий жених не приемлет ничего восточного. А я воровство сейчас восточным блоком делаю. :frown: Ладно ещё спросила у невесты. Хотят в русском стиле, можно старинном. Что-нибудь такое, чтобы сильно  с костюмами не заморачиваться. К завтрашнему дню не успею. Вот что значит встречаться за 2 дня до свадьбы......:redface:
Принимаются самые бредовые идеи!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Три богатыря
Соловей разбойник (я представляю КАКИЕ будут квадратные глаза у немцев. ежели всё похищение произвести под шальной многоваттный свист?)

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
можно выпустить с визгами под частушки бабок-ёжек пару-тройку пацанов в париках и юбках...пока один тащит невесту. двое других вокруг жениха скачут с частушками (можно с мётёлками, если есть - игрушечный баян-гармошка) и отвлекают..

----------


## maknata

> Что-нибудь такое, чтобы сильно с костюмами не заморачиваться.


Ириш, а что если сделать жениху  испытание как в старой доброй сказке "Марья-искусница"? Там водяной предлагал выбрать из одинаковых русских красавиц настоящую. Ну наряди мужиков в сарафаны..

----------


## swinging

> Ириш, а что если сделать жениху испытание как в старой доброй сказке "Марья-искусница"? Там водяной предлагал выбрать из одинаковых русских красавиц настоящую. Ну наряди мужиков в сарафаны..


А вдруг не угадает, перепутает?
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Соловей разбойник


Ага. очень хорошая идея-три богатыря и Соловей-разбойник...
Пусть украдет Соловей -Разбойник Одихмаантьев сын(в восточном костюме), а выкупают-Илья, Добрыня и Алеша. Илья-соответственно- твой немец
А это спецом для твоего, Ирин, немца:
*Солове́й-разбо́йник* — в восточнославянской мифологии — лесное чудовище, нападающее на путников и обладающее смертоносным свистом. Побеждён Ильёй Муромцем.Проф. Халанский, *сближая соответственную былину об Илье Муромце с германскими сказаниями о Тетлейфе, видит в Соловье-разбойнике отражение образа Зигурда*
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage

----------


## Медведик

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Баба Яга - самый что ни на есть РУССКИЙ персонаж!  :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Читаю, пока на УС мотаю.....:wink: Пупсёныш, про Бабок Ёжек сама уже думаю. Просто перебираю костюмы в голове, какие есть. Вот 2 Бабки есть. Тогда уж надо к ним Кащея что-ли приплести, который Василису прекрасную сворует пока они пляшут. Так, мысль пошла. Теперь какие испытания ему должны бабки Ёжки назначить?

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
Танюшка - лови на почте мои варианты)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирусик!
ОГОНЬ-ВОДУ -МЕДНЫЕ ТРУБЫ
и подгоняй конкурсы под них...
щас осенило:
огонь - поставить несколько зажжённых свечек в круглых фольгашках..пусть машинку привязанную провезёт как на экзамене в ГАИ на вождение
воду- пусть со свидетелем перенесут трубочкой воду из одной пластиковой бутылки в другую...на время, чтоб азарт был..есжели не успеют за пару минут, то невеста не возвращается ( как в форте Буайарт)..
медные трубы - пусть шарики дуют...

----------


## Медведик

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
частушки спеть, с метлой станцевать, эстафету с повязыванием платочков провести, тот же стриптиз от свидетеля...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> частушки спеть, с метлой станцевать, эстафету с повязыванием платочков провести, тот же стриптиз от свидетеля...


ТОЧНО ... а в конце, как говорится, любовь преодолеет все преграды... мостик Оли-джази!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*pypss*,
Оль, про огонь понравилось . Про воду.... Не хочется. чтобы обливались, да и свидетелей у нас не будет. Никого с его ст ороны не будет. Так что помошников нет.
А про медные трубы не поняла.
Сейчас в сказках посмотрю, чего там Иван Царевич делал. когда ненаглядную спасал. Забыла..... Во, будет у нас Харри - Царевич. :smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ОБА-НА!
А что если им сказку Светланы Шишкиной рассказать..с царевичем на коне...
А подводку сделать типа "У нас на Руси все дружно встают на борьбу с чудищем-юдищем, которое утащило невесту в замок... помогают влюблённым все"...и гостей напрячь, в сказку закрутить

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> медные трубы


исходя из моих реквизитов - надувать попой с помощью насосов колбаски щары...при этом подводка такая - Царевич должен скакать три дня и три ночи и ЗАГНАТЬ ТРЁХ КОНЕЙ (т.е. лопнуть шарики)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> частушки спеть, с метлой станцевать, эстафету с повязыванием платочков провести, тот же стриптиз от свидетеля...


Ленусь, я его лучше Калинку танцевать попрошу. Эта песня ему нравится. А стриптиз - нееееее. ......  Условие - никаких пошлостей....:eek: А стриптиз, это пошлость? :redface:

----------


## swinging

> А про медные трубы не поняла.


Медные трубы это испытание славой. Короче "Звёздной болезнью".

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*swinging*,
Ох, Санька, умный же ты..... :wink: А по делу?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*pypss*,
Сказка, это хорошо.... Только вот не привлечёшь самого жениха. Он ни одного слова по русски не понимает, тем более сказать ....:frown:

----------


## swinging

> "У нас на Руси все дружно встают на борьбу с чудищем-юдищем, которое утащило невесту в замок... помогают влюблённым все"...и гостей напрячь, в сказку закрутить


У нас на Руси все всегда дружно встают и против чудища и против ливонских рыцарей  :Aga: . И вообще "Кто к нам с мечом придёт... тому невесты не видать!" *Александр Невский & Александр swinging)
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## shoymama

Ирин, я пока только прыжки через костер вспомнила да на коне подскочить и поцеловать деУшку...

----------


## Сильва

*Масяня*,
Сегодня праздник у ребят, узнают все о нём!
Судьбу в одну соединят ... Регина и Артём.

Мы рады все за молодых, привет горячий шлём,
Растят пусть детушек своих... Регина и Артём.

Пусть чувства наполняют вас, отныне вы вдвоём,
И как вы счастливы сейчас, Регина и Артём!

Пусть навещают вас друзья, пусть будет полон дом,
Отныне вы - одна  семья, Регина и Артём!

В день вашей свадьбы золотой мы снова к вам придём,
И вам подарки принесём, Регина и Артём!

----------


## Медведик

Уважаемые мои!!!!!! Если у кого есть наработки по тематическим и стилизованные праздникам - с благодарностью приму и переделаю под себя  :Aga: 
Рада всему!!!!!! (только не готовые интернетные сценарии из общего доступа) :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я решила, что какие-то сложные испытания и заморочки для человека не привыкшего к нашим бесшабашным праздникам не предлагать. Но остановлюсь на Бабках.Ё. и Кощее. Выскакивают с метёлками, поют Вот оригинал песни "Растяни меха гармошка....", думаю подойдёт. Песню пущу, а они просто подпевают. Потом жениха вытаскивают и обучают танцу. Пусть Калинка будет. В это время Кощей крадёт невесту. Как-то нужно Кощеево царство обозначить. Как это можно сделать? пока не представляю. А потом 3 ипытания. Прочитала, что Ивана Царевича испытывали на ловкость, наблюдательность и смелость. Ловкость Пупсёныша предложение с машинками. Наблюдательность. Пусть портрет невесты нарисует. Там уже по жениху буду смотреть. может с завязанными глазами предложу. И смелость - пройти по кочкам заколодванного болота к невесте. У меня ксть большие ступни. Вот по ним идёт пусть и при этом волшебные слова говорит - ласковые для невесты. Как дойдёт до неё, так чары и спадут. Если что-то не так. скажите.

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Пойти туда. не знаю куда. Принести то, не знаю что. Вот тут пусть и находит невесту с завязанными глазами. И по голосу узнает.... Может пусть друзья  свистят  громко. На лучший  художественный свист.  Мечи из шаров наделать пусть сражается с Кощеем.  Частушки пусть споёт.

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, когда-то Manja  рассказывала о ленте из монеток для юбиляра и удостоверении миллионера для него же. Кто сохранил этот материал, скиньте мне, пожалуйста! Отложела в памяти, а в компе не сохранила. Перелопатить весь раздели "Юбилеи", конечно, можно, но... Все же надеюсь на вашу помощь! Спасибо всем, кто откликнется.

----------


## maxcimum

> Уважаемые мои!!!!!! Если у кого есть наработки по тематическим и стилизованные праздникам - с благодарностью приму и переделаю под себя 
> Рада всему!!!!!! (только не готовые интернетные сценарии из общего доступа)


Лена, да разве могут такие общие заготовки быть? Плясать мы начинаем от печки, то есть, от темы. Знаешь тему, ищешь материал в разных источниках. Пишешь подводки под конкурсы свои и/или новые пишешь. ну и про музыку не забывать. Вот такие наработки )))

----------


## skomorox

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> киньте идейку, как можно украсть невесту в чисто русском стиле, каких персонажей привлечь?


Пусть цыганский табор с песнями привалит. Вытащат твоего немчишку Гарри на танец, а невесту в это время и украдут, пока он с цыганками наяривать будет. Абсолютно русский стиль!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Пусть цыганский табор с песнями привалит


Смеяться будете, но у меня нет цыганских костюмов. Что-то они меня никогда не увлекали. А хотите ещё больше посмеяться? Я сечас со своим оператором по скайпу общалась и сказала, что костюм Кощея сшила ( вот уже успела на скорую руку), так он минуты три ржал, остановиться не мог. :biggrin:

----------


## Adel

> Уважаемые мои!!!!!! Если у кого есть наработки по тематическим и стилизованные праздникам - с благодарностью приму и переделаю под себя 
> Рада всему!!!!!! (только не готовые интернетные сценарии из общего доступа)


А по каким конкретно? Потому что если не конкретно , то вся тема Свадьба в стиле из этих наработок состоит. Я вот две недели назад проводила свадьбу в Восточном стиле, спасибо всем кто откликнулся на мои вопросы и просьбы :flower:  сценарий я сама писала и наработки по нему все в той же теме (пост №403) Пока это моя единственная свадьба в стиле, но прошла она очень хорошо, мне обещали фотки дать , скину.

А я почти с такой же просьбой ко всем обращаюсь, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом кто проводил Свадьбу в стиле Оскар (или Голливуд) Суть сценария в чем, помимо вручения оскаров за конкурсы и за разные качества гостей. С чего начать, чем закончить? Кем там являются молодые? Я почитала по форуму, очень многие форумчане проводили какой либо праздник в этом стиле, но подробностей нигде нет.

----------


## skomorox

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> Смеяться будете, но у меня нет цыганских костюмов.


и у меня нет и у***** их не шью! как-то без них обхожусь пока.:biggrin: Но они как раз в русскую тему укладываются: пьянка и песни с цыганами, конокрадство и т.д.! Ты спросила, а я предложила, а дальше сама решай, что выбрать.:smile:

Пысы: а чё это вдруг звёздочки появились? Я же не матерюсь??????? Слово -то было: "упёрто не шью"!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*skomorox*,
Цыганская бы тоже подошла. :Aga:  А что у тебя под звёздочками зашифровано?:wink:

----------


## swinging

> Пысы: а чё это вдруг звёздочки появились? Я же не матерюсь??????? Слово -то было: "упёрто не шью"!!


Буквосочетание п_о_р_н_о банится звёздочками.

Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

> Буквосочетание п_о_р_н_о банится звёздочками.


Есть слово стёб, и глагол стебаться...
Странно.... в теме Стендап оно тоже все в звездочках проверю: простебаться
иногда и внимание не обратишь, а робот он все видит.. обо всем расскажет...

----------


## чижик

> Есть слово стёб, и глагол стебаться...
> Странно.... в теме Стендап оно тоже все в звездочках проверю: простебаться
> иногда и внимание не обратишь, а робот он все видит.. обо всем расскажет...


Не, ну это робот палку перегибает- мало ли в составе каких слов буквенные сочетания могут во что-то неприличное складываться - так же до абсурда дойти можно, весь смысл потеряется!:mad:

----------


## orhideya

Всем  привет   ко  мне  пришли  вчера  заказчики    они  заказали  меня  уже на  12  сентября  на  свадьбе  которую  я  вела  7-8  августа  я  про  них  в   отчетах  писала. Так вот  мужчине  55  лет   жена  хочит  сделать  для него  сюрприз   стриптиз   и   стриптезерша  будет  вылезать  из  коробки. Жена  попрасила  чтобы  выключили  свет   парни  занесут  коробку  свет  включается  и   сдесь  все   и  начинается. Вот  как  бы  мне  все   это   обыграть.  Подскажите  пожалуйста.  :flower:  :flower: : :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Девчонки и мальчишки! дайте, пожалуйста волшебный пинок, чтобы найти , как проводить танец молодых под зонтом.Через поиск ищу, мне даёт страницы, захожу туда....и пусто! То ли у меня с нетом что-то не то , то ли ещё что!Пожалуйста !

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем доброе утро!!! Хорошего утреннего настроения на весь день! Уважаемые форумчане, не так давно кидала просьбу о помощи по теме, но полученной информации оказалось мало. Думала сама справлюсь, ан нет! Не выходит у меня каменный цветок. Поэтому, уж простите, повторюсь. Время поджимает, через два дня сосотоится мероприятие. Итак, по существу: вечер встречь выпускников авиационного училища выпуска 1989 года. Всего 70 человек с женами, съезжаются в наш маленький город со всей страны. Многие имеют чины. Просят программу на 2 часа. А я, страсть как военных боюсь, хотела отказаться сначала, но мои музыканты уговорили. Приходится думать, что вс ними делать. идея такая - сделать вечер в стиле "Авиашоу Армавир 2009". Сидеть будут по столикам 10-12 человек, каждому столику присвоить свой тип самолёта типо Су, Ан и тд., назначить командира и штурмана(или кто там у них:smile:) И проводить конкурсы между столиками. Бегать прыгать они не будут, нужно что-то специфическое для лётчиков. И ещё, хочу нарыть какие важные яркие события были в 1989,но кроме окончания войны в авганестане и падение Берлинской стены больше ничего не нашла, может кто что вспомнит, напишите пожалуйста. Очень жду вашей помощи.:smile:

----------


## lezi

*GalinaM*,

Галина,вот что есть у меня по лентам и медалям.Правда не помню чье это.Но думаю,что автор не обидется за то что здесь выставила.
Но ему огромное спасибо за этот материал.

 (Медаль шью такую, как было показано тоже здесь, наклеиваю на неё двухсторонний скотч, верхнюю бумажку от скотча снимаю перед началом проведения звёздной дорожки, заранее предупреждаю гостей о монетах, и первую монетку клею сама. Можно медаль одеть на грудь юбиляру, но лучше приготовить красивую подушечку и разместить её там. Я одевала медаль юбиляру и гости подходили и приклеивали свои монеты, но были такие удальцы. Которые чуть с ног не сбивали юбиляра наклеивая монеты, мне это не понравилось, не красиво смотрелось. Итак, гости заполняют медаль, наклеивая 50 монеток)

Хотим сейчас медаль мы эту подарить,
И для тебя дороже этого сейчас не может быть.
Возьми медаль и монетки с собой,
И помни о том, что все рядом с тобой!
Пусть пройдёт ещё пара десятков лет,
И позже здесь будет больше монет.
И тогда соберёмся опять за столом
И учёт тех монет мы с тобой проведём!
Желаем тебе много лет и монет,
Пусть сверкают они, как золота свет!
(спасибо Мане ещё раз) 

Как -то в этой теме предлагалась лента из монеток. Некоторые ее уже опробывали. Я напомню о чем речь (только кто авторы - извините, не сохранила. Но большое спасибо!)
50 монеток!Пусть этот день тебе любви прибавит,
Хотим сейчас вот эту ленту подарить.
На ней не золото, не драгоценный камень- 
50 монеток! 
И для тебя дороже их не может быть!

Тебе столько лет, сколько монеток здесь,
И в этом зале каждый рад.
Что стукнуло тебе лишь 50!

Посмотри внимательно, и увидишь ты,
что монетки разного цвета, ярки и блеклы:

Вот эта сияет позолотой своей,
Как воспоминание счастливейших дней.

A вот эта совсем почернела, смотри,
Она о тех днях, что не очень прошли!

Где и горе и слезы рядом были тогда,
Ведь яркою жизнь может быть не всегда!

Прими от нас совет простой,
В юбилей твой золотой 
Возьми эту ленту и монетки с собой!
И помни о том , что мы рядом с тобой !

Пусть на ленте чуть позже будет много монет
Пусть пройдёт ещё пару десятков лет ,
И тогда собирёмся опять за столом 
И учёт тех монет мы с тобой проведём !

Мы желаем тебе много лет и монет 
Пусть сверкают они , как золота свет
Пусть проблем станет меньше ,
А счастья больше !!!

Надеваем ленту .

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Господа, подскажите какую озвучку вы ставите, когда ТОСТ ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕЙ?
"Родительский дом"-Лещенко
http://yabadaba.ru/files/160989 

 и такой "Родительский дом"-Герасимова А.
http://yabadaba.ru/files/160983 

 -не подходит. нужно что бы  слова были о родителях, а не доме или только маме.

----------


## shoymama

Ритуль, уже в скайпе. Принимай, плиз

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*syaonka*, как пользоваться поиском :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127971

----------


## laro4ka09

> какую озвучку вы ставите, когда ТОСТ ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕЙ?


 Ставлю песню "Родители" Д. Попова. Только там есть слова где-то во 2-м куплете, что отца уже нет. Их убрали, а так очень душевно. Припев такой: "Родители, родители,, что сделать нам для Вас" и ещё: «Родители, родители, спасибо, что Вы есть».

http:/*************.com/files/rq65r1liq

(Здесь песня без купюр.) Готовая на другом комп-е. Если надо, то вышлю.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Не Подарочек*,
Рита. я тебе на почту песенку послала.

----------


## свадьба

*Не Подарочек*,
Лови на почте

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,прошу помощи! У меня крякнул старенький микрофон. Подскажите,какой купить,чтоб не очень дорогой!

----------


## swinging

> Подскажите,какой купить,чтоб не очень дорогой!


Недорогой, это сколько? Мне нравятся AKG Flexx. Недорого (порядка 8.000 росс.руб) и звук неплохой. Это , конечно, если тебе нужен радио-микрофон. 

Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*swinging*,Саша,мне нужен радио.У меня был "шурик" сейчас даже сложно сказать какая модель. Ему уже лет шесть-семь точных было.

----------


## Курица

> И ещё, хочу нарыть какие важные яркие события были в 1989


Ламбада с приколами.

До того как танцевать поставить всех в круг, чередуясь М-Ж и т.д.
ВОПРОС К ЗАЛУ - Самый популярный танец 1989 года -  ответ -ламбада. 
*Из  Википедии*_:Ламба́да (порт. Lambada) — музыкальный стиль и танец, возникший на севере Бразилии, в штате Пара. Популяризирован в конце 1980-х—начале 1990-х во всем мире, в том числе и в России, благодаря творчеству французской группы Kaoma.В 1989 году Kaoma записала песню «Lambada». Текст был позаимствован из песни «Llorando se fuO» боливийской группы Los Kjarkas, что даже привело к судебному иску против Kaoma. В результате, большее распространение получила инструментальная версия песни. «Lambada» стала хитом по обе стороны океана, и ее мелодия по сей день в основном ассоциируется с понятием ламбады. Танец мгновенно стал крайне популярен, в том числе, возродилась его популярность в Бразилии._

ДАЛЬШЕ КОПИРУЮ С ФОРУМА-НЕ ПОМНЮ, чье. НО ПРОВОДИЛА-ИДЕТ СУПЕР!!!!

Объяснить, что ламбада - это танец с легким налетом эротики и поэтому нужно приготовиться.
 Вначале руки друг другу на плечи, помассировали плечи и сказали хором: "Ах, хорошо!". Затем опускаем руки на талии соседей и говорим хором "Худеть надо!"
 Можно опустить руки ниже помассировать это место и сказать "Ого-го!". Ну и потом, собственно, танец.

Я прошу вас встать паровозиком и под музыку "подцеплять" максимум людей к своему весёлому поезду. Ламбада с остановками.
Станции угадывают гости в рифму

А теперь общая добровольно-принудительная разминка.
И учтите – кто не с нами – тот против нас!!!
Станция 1-ая
Уж какие там игрушки – крепко держимся за… (ушки!)

Станция 2-ая
Перестал быть томным вечер – крепко держимся за… (плечи!)

Станция 3-я
Так танцуют бегемотики, обхватив рукой… (животики)

Станция 4-ая
Станция приколов! Опочки!
Крепко держимся за … (А ещё в школе все учились!!! 
–За талии!)

Станция для тех, кто выжил!
Опустите руки ниже
И хватайтесь без оглядки, знаете за что… (За пятки!)

----------


## swinging

> swinging,Саша,мне нужен радио.У меня был "шурик" сейчас даже сложно сказать какая модель. Ему уже лет шесть-семь точных было.


Шурики и Синхайзеры по моим понятиям дорого. Мы с ведущей не особо поющие, по этому дорогие микрофоны нам ни к чему, но и барахла не держим (кроме "салатных" микрофонов). Попробуй спросить у музыкантов - вокалистов, например у tolyanich(а).

Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*swinging*,Сашенька,да мне не петь.Мой старенький "шурик" достался мне очень дешево.Закрывали один клуб и списывали аппарат,вот я по блату списанный и преобрела. А теперь осталась без микрофона вообще. Ну,не караочный же брать!:frown:
Я вообще не разбираюсь в микрофонах. Вот интересуюсь,какой можно прикупить для работы на праздниках.

----------


## swinging

> swinging,Сашенька,да мне не петь.Мой старенький "шурик" достался мне очень дешево.Закрывали один клуб и списывали аппарат,вот я по блату списанный и преобрела. А теперь осталась без микрофона вообще. Ну,не караочный же брать!


У нас с ведущей два таких микрофона. Мы ими довольны. Года четыре уже ими пользуемся, не подводили ни разу (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Обрати внимание на срок работы батарейки (одна пальчиковая). В них и народные артисты пели, не жаловались. А вообще то я тоже в них не очень разбираюсь (не в артистах, а в микрофонах).

http://www.microphone.ru/view/akg_ht_40_flexx

Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята,прошу помощи! У меня крякнул старенький микрофон. Подскажите,какой купить,чтоб не очень дорогой!


Попробуй отремонтировать старый , у ШУРА ОТЛИЧЧНАЯ головка! мы в сервисе их не один отремонтировали.. Конечно если его не танк переехал или в воде утопили....

----------


## Гвиола

*Ильич*,мне очень стыдно,но у нас негде отремонтировать. Танк его не переезжал.Что-то с базой.Упала и не работает.

----------


## optimistka17

> Ильич,мне очень стыдно,но у нас негде отремонтировать.


 Даша , Очарование, когда нуждалась в ремонте микрофоназнаешь как поступала? Передавала его самолетом в Казахстан. Форумские музыканты встречали в аэропорту передачу,ремонтировали и микрофон летел домой, к Даше...
 А тебе так слабо?

----------


## skomorox

Люди, дорогие, подскажите мне, а какие предметы для нашёптывания пожеланий можно подобрать для серебряной свадьбы? Ну, вот, например, для жемчужной свадьбы - все гости заговаривают на счастье жемчужинки, а на серебряной - что можно в таком роде сделать?  Чтобы потом это юбилярам подарить от имени всех гостей?

----------


## optimistka17

> а на серебряной - что можно в таком роде сделать? Чтобы потом это юбилярам подарить от имени всех гостей?


 Подсвечник серебряный или рюмочку...
 Тут уж что у тебя серебряное будет... Конечно не колечко или ложку, а что-то более оригинальное...

----------


## lezi

Девочки подскажите кто проводит парад невест .Как это делается.Слышала об этом когда то и не запомнила как ,а теперь  не знаю как проводить.И даже в какой теме искать не знаю.

----------


## Ларико

Привет! Мыслители! Любимые мои люди!
Вот какая просьба. У моих молодоженов в день свадьбы 14.08.09 будет ровно 5 лет и 10 месяцев со дня знакомства. Познакомились еще в школе. Подробности не узнавала. 
Как обыграть интересненько 5 лет и 10 месяцев?

----------


## optimistka17

> в день свадьбы 14.08.09 будет ровно 5 лет и 10 месяцев


 Достаточно сказать, что 14 число -это не только день святого Валентина,- это и день зарождения новой семьи... И далее в этом же духе...
 Отдельно, что пять лет- это *ОТЛИЧНО!* А 10 месяцев я бы вообще не трогала... Просто сказала бы , что *14 число* в их семье теперь знаковое...

----------


## Adel

> Люди, дорогие, подскажите мне, а какие предметы для нашёптывания пожеланий можно подобрать для серебряной свадьбы? Ну, вот, например, для жемчужной свадьбы - все гости заговаривают на счастье жемчужинки, а на серебряной - что можно в таком роде сделать? Чтобы потом это юбилярам подарить от имени всех гостей


Может столовое серебро, его много - всем гостям хватит, а я на юбилее делала из серебристой фольги большие (см. 2,5 в деаметре) шарики - бусины. Гости говорили теплые воспоминания связанные с юбиляром и одевали по бусине на нитку. А потом мы торжественно надевали ожерелье добрых воспоминаний на юб-ршу - она была очень тронута, сказала что это самое дорогое украшение.

Девочки, можно я повторюсь с вопросом по СВАДЬБЕ В СТИЛЕ ОСКАР. Помогите пожалуйста , кто с этим уже работал. Проблема как всегда с текстом начала и заключительной части, ну и немного не хватает идеи всего мероприятия. 
Встречать будем на улице, гости с лепестками роз, по центру дорожка красная ( гдеб ее взять:eek:) в конце натянута крассная лента - церемония открыта!

1. Сели. Тост -Какими в данной программе должны быть ТОСТЫ?
2. Думаю - проведу конкурс на "Код апокалипсиса " - кто первым наберет мой номер тел. тот получит приз:biggrin:
3. За родиттелей - опять же всякая лирика в стихах не покатит, думаю что нужно вручить премию в нам. лучшие родители (или что то в этом роде?) и вручить именные звезды (может есть идеи лучше, что с родителями делать?)
4. обычно здесь я что-то с родителями делаю игривое, "Пеленание внука" или породнение - в данной программе не знаю чем заняться.
5. Первый танец - как его начать в этом стиле?

Танцы. Конкурсы, понятно все или наминация или съемка фильма. 

Как обыграть вручение подарков - ед. что в голову пришло это дать сведетелю поднос (как вегда) а свед-це кинохлопушку (опять же где взять:eek:) и перед кажд. поздр. обявлять "Камера, мотор, снято"

Ну и заключение. Откуда взяться букту, подвязке, торту, и очагу? Или что в конце то делать? Невеста обрядов не хочет ни какиких категорически, от слова хлеб-соль, танец с отцом и т.д ее аж передергивало.

Какую роль будут играть молодые? 

И вопрс по музыке - какую музыку использовать на застолье, танцевать будут конечно подочто любят, тут уж ни чего не стилизуешь, и какая музыка подойдет на вручение самих Оскаров?


Вот такие вот мысли в слух получились:rolleyes:
НО мне ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ВАША ПОДДЕРЖКА , ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*lezi*,
по параду невест напиши Лине, по-моему...
Если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## optimistka17

> по параду невест напиши Лине, по-моему...


 Не Лине, а Лане(Харьков)-Запах дождя и Раюшке...Обе принимали непосредственное участие в организации.
 А Аня Сенз у нас в Днепропетровске...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Adel*,
 Женя, подпиши своё имя. пришлось в профиль заходить. чтобы посмотреть. :smile:
Вот читаю твой крик о помощи по свадьбе Оскар. Я сама очень люблю, когда праздник идёт по теме. Но читая твой пост, подумала, а оно тебе надо.... Когда делаешь тему, ты знаешь для чего, видишь цель, итог. А тут сложилось впечатление, что прост о хочешь притянуть за уши, просто вот захотелось и всё. А что захотелось, сама не знаешь. Я не учу тебя, не подумай. Просто вот прочла и подумалось, человек не знает, чего хочет. может просто определиться для начала, для чего ты проводишь такую тему? 



> немного не хватает идеи всего мероприятия.


Вот я об этом. Нет самой идеи.

----------


## Ларико

Ирочка! А помнишь, как BONATу полфорума отговаривали делать "Львиную свадьбу"? Она не отказалась от своей идеи и закатила отличнейшую свадьбу! До сих пор вспоминаю. Мне сильно понравилось все, что она сделала! Так что пусть Adel делает! Форум  поможет! Придумает, найдет, кто-то что-то пришлет! И все будет в лучших традициях Голливуда!:biggrin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

*ОленькаАрт*,



> назначить командира и штурмана(или кто там у них


Вот, что я нашла в журналах
1. Пилоту.
Очень трудная работа-
Быть пилотом самолёта:
нужно очень много знать,
 Безопасно чтоб летать,
отвечать за пассажиров,
 за доставку багажа,
 верно принимать решенья-
Им в полёте нет конца.
2.техник.
без техников лётчик
совсем как без рук!
он быстро и точно,
без всяких потуг,
приборы проверит 
и масло зальёт,
и быстро починит 
родной самолёт.
3. штурман
штурман воздушный
штурмует простор!
В небе серьёзный ведёт разговор:
всё просчитает и сверит маршрут.
Верных решений от штурмана ждут.
Карта известна ему одному,
Лётчик без штурмана-
Словно в дыму!
4. диспетчер.
он ведёт все самолёты,
Собран и внимателен.
Он-диспетчер, а контроль
В полёте обязателен.
Разрешение на вылет
Экипажу он даёт,
Аккуратно без аварий
Он посадит самолёт.
Хоть на земле всегда сидит,
но небом он руководит.
5. Бортпроводница.
это очень интересно-
Быть в полёте стюардессой,
В облаках всегда летать,
Пассажирам помогать!

----------


## Ларико

*Adel*,
 Женя, смотри личку! Кое что отправила.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*skomorox*,



> подскажите мне, а какие предметы для нашёптывания пожеланий можно подобрать для серебряной свадьбы?


Ирина, когда-то очень давно я делала на серебряной свадьбе сказку "Морозко" и там гости бросали в ведёрко серебряные монетки, чтобы выкупить" пропавшую невесту"-можно  бросать монеты в ведёрко ( не с нашёптываниями) , а с пожеланиями. Если надо, то я наберу эту сказку.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А помнишь, как BONATу полфорума отговаривали делать "Львиную свадьбу"?


А вот она знала, чего хочет, у неё цель была, она видела мысленно к чему стремится. А это уже бОльшая часть дела. Я её не отговаривала. Да и Adel я не отговариваю, а просто увидела, что человек не понимает, чего ищет.

----------


## Adel

Дело втом что как ниже указанно невеста не знает чего хочет, но однозначно не хочет традиций , конкурсов и банального "Веселья" . У них зал в классическом стиле выполнен и она хотела старинную свадьбу (как вариант) я была не против , но входе беседы я поняла что она во первых не представляет что это такое, что нужно ОЧЕНЬ сильно постараться чтобы соответствовать этому стилю хоть чуть-чуть, а она зал шариками резиновыми собралась украшать - Наташа Ростова , блин. А во вторых, я думаю что гости ее, в отличае от нее все же захотят веселиться, и когда к тамаде подойдут с вопросом, а конкурсы будут -  буду отвеать Нет , граф, танцуем мазурку -с. И я решила взять тему где можно сделать все и как светский раут и если люди будут открыты для веселья можно и игры и  конкурсы и переодевалки провести, и плюс все вроде не как у всех и без обрядов, что для невесты очень важно. Если на Оскар люди придут в коротк. юбках или в брюках , оскар не обидется, а вот на св. в стиле 19века это будет фигня какая то. Итого: 19 век действительно притянут за уши, а вот оскар везде сгодится. А идея мне не знакома только по тому что я только начинаю работать с тематикой на свадьбах, но мне это очень интересно, а значит все получится:wink:  По востоку я тоже с начала не знала, а потом придумала кто чем и зачем будет заниматься. Просто те кто уже проводил такие вечера уже нашли , а я еше в поиске гл. идеи, вот я и прошу помощи :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

*о-ля-ля*,



> можно бросать монеты в ведёрко ( не с нашёптываниями) , а с пожеланиями. Если надо, то я наберу эту сказку.


ой, очень-приочень надо!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:  :flower: 

Тока, какие монетки у нас бросать? Наверное, в номинал 1 евро придётся?!!! У нас вся мелочь медная и жёлтая, кроме 1 и 2 евровых монет, а это уже не такая уж и мелочь. Захотят ли юбиляры поменять для гостей около 50 евро по 1 евро? Хрен их знает? Вдруг зажмут, то, что тогда бросать?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ну тогда надо начать, что такое Оскар. Вот из Википедии  *«О́скар» (англ. Oscar) — ежегодная национальная премия Американской академии киноискусства, непосредственно была задумана боссом студии Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Луисом Б. Майером. Главная кинопремия в США. Церемония вручения «Оскаров» транслируется в десятках стран в прямом эфире.*
Значит, цель свадьбы - молодые в честь своего бракосочетания приглашают всех своих близких и в качестве признательности поощряют каждого за какие-то заслуги. Поэтому нужно продумать номинации. В одной номинации можно несколько человек победителями определить.Наверное, я бы назвала не просто премия Оскар. Получается безлико. Может с дефисом фамилия молодых, или прозвище есть всем извесное, или какое другое слово, которое ассоциирует с ними. А вот когда определишься с номинациями (тут нужно по людям подбирать). тогда уже о конкурсах думать, связанных с этими номинациями, а можно и обряд новый придумать по теме номинации. Вот в таком плане примерно  пришли в голову рассуждения.

----------


## skomorox

*Adel*,




> а вот оскар везде сгодится.



проверяй личку. Сейчас накидаю тебе всяких заготовок по оскару, которые собрала как пылесос - в разных местах, может, что и подберёшь для себя.

----------


## Лина М.

*Adel*,
 Лично я тематические свадьбы не люблю и не предлагаю, поскольку считаю, что их воплощение в рамках стандартных бюджетов - абсурд. *Ларико*, надеть на головы молодых маски львов - еще не занчит провести "львиную свадьбу". Как эпизод - возможно, но для реализации идеи этого мало...

А вот, Голливуд, - выход из положения. И в твоем случае, Адель, весьма и весьма подходящий. Ты глядишь в верном направлении. 
Но если хочешь, чтобы было действительно стильно, а не жалко-пародийно, возьми экран и видеопроектор. Заранее в простейшей программе подготовь "номинации и номинантов". Всех присутсвующих представляй как номинантов и представляй их фоты на экране. Пусть выходят и толкают тосты.

Начать с того, чтобы представить ЗВЕЗДНУЮ ПАРУ,наших молодоженов, - главных героев нашумевшего блокбастера "Лав форэва". (к примеру... но я бы придумала нечто, связанное с их работой или увлечениями или особенностями)...
Продюсеры этого шедевра кинематографии - родители, режиссеры - вторые родители, главный оператор - свидетель, художник-постановщик - свид-ца и тд. и тп. В ролях заняты: сестры, братья (по именам с переделкой на английсаий манер или с использованием имен знаменитостей: Вовка Депп, Миша Рурк, АнджеНина Джоли...) Сразу интервью: хау ду ю ду, мистер Вова Депп, Вы так сыграли классно пирата Карибского моря. Зачем бородку тока сбрили???

----------


## skomorox

*Adel*,

поставь внизу своё мыло, чтобы оно автоматом у тебя высвечивалось. Надо тебе на мыло ещё кое-что по Оскару заслать в личку не влезет.

----------


## Adel

*skomorox*,
  Ир, а как автоматом сделать почту? epif13@post.ru

----------


## skomorox

*Adel*,



> а как автоматом сделать почту?


зайди у себя в кабинет и покопайся в настройках. Прочитай, там есть такая функция. 
И проверь своё мыло, я тебе отправила один отчёт о свадьбе в стиле Оскар с фотографиями.

----------


## swinging

> зайди у себя в кабинет и покопайся в настройках.


Не надо копаться в настройках!!! 
Зайди "Мой кабинет", там ищи "Редактировать подпись" пиши туда, то что будет у тебя постоянно внизу сообщения (свой мейл или ещё какую-нибудь собачку играющую на диджейских аппаратах). А в настройках копаться не надо (пока), а то наковыряешь, что-нибудь пропадёт.

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> Не надо копаться в настройках!!!


Саш, ты молчаливое и всевидящее око нашего форума и палочка-выручалочка!!! :Ok: 
Это ты вчера мне звёздочки тактично вместо матерных слов поставил? (шучу, знаю, что робот-подлец, бдит, ещё больше тебя:biggrin:).

----------


## о-ля-ля

*skomorox*,



> ой, очень-приочень надо!!!!!!!!!!!


Морозко.
Прошло 25 лет с то поры, как __________и_________ поженились.Жених прославился как мастер на все руки, да и невесту за глаза все рукодельницей звали. Жили они счастливо до той поры, пока ________________ не пошла с серебряным ведёрком, подаренным Морозко в день свадьбы, по воду.(ведущая даёт невесте ведёрко и уводит её из зала.)
Больше её  никто не видел. Но тут приходит к ____________(имя жениха) Ленивица с потерянным серебряным ведёрком.
Ленивица: Не видать тебе твоей рукодельницы, пока не принесёшь мне выкуп за неё - полное ведёрко серебряных монет.(отдаёт ведёрко жениху и уходит)
Ведущая: Гости дорогие! Чтоб праздник наш мог продолжиться, давайте поможем вернуть рукодельницу!
Звонко монеты в ведёрко летят,
Гости помочь нашей паре хотят,
Будет ведёрко полно серебра
Будет в доме много добра!
(Гости бросают в ведёрко монеты. вед. передаёт его жениху, который зовёт Ленивицу, чтобы передать её ведёрко. Но появляется Морозко.
Морозко.
Что это ты серебром разбрасываешься? Ленивицам его отдаёшь?
(жених пытается объяснить, что это выкуп за пропавшую невесту.
Морозко:
А нужна ли она тебе?
Может надоели вы друг другу?
Может быть, присмотрел ты себе другую зазнобу?
(после отрицательных ответов жениха)
Что ж ,не зря выкуп собирал. Но только не Ленивице то ведёрко серебра достанется, а вам.
(Заводит невесту, усаживает её рядом с женихом и надевает на них серебряные короны.
Ведущая.
Вы верность и любовь нашли,
Мы серебром вас награждаем!
Прошли большую часть пути,
За что короны вам вручаем.
Пройдёт ещё не мало долгих лет,
Когда свет яркой золотой звезды
Изменит цвет короны величальной,
Но так же будем говорить мы о любви.
Морозко произносит тост за любовь.



> Тока, какие монетки у нас бросать?


Этого я не знаю. У нас ведь и 1руб. и 2 , и 5. и 5 коп. -они все белого цвеета, а ваши монетки я не видела никогда., поэтому не знаю. 
Морозко, несмотря на время года - это мужчина в костюме Деда Мороза. И когда  он появляется  не в положенное ему время года-гостям нравится-эффект неожиданности. Ведёрко делала ещё в школе для сказки-пластмассовое из под мороженного, только покрашенное краской из баллончика-для автомобилей(спрей)-серебрянного цвета.

----------


## Adel

> ты молчаливое и всевидящее око нашего форума и палочка-выручалочка


Точно, только подумала, ну как он все время так оперативно реагирует на все технические (и не только) вопросы? Просто загадка :biggrin:. Всем огромное спасибо, а тебя Ирочка просто не знаю как благодарить. Соеденила всю инф. что ты выслала - 20 листов получилось!!!!! Ты чудо!! :Oj:  :flower:  Завтра все обработаю а после свадьбы обязательно тебе отчитаюсь, а сейчас Спокойной всем ночи!

----------


## shoymama

> Так что пусть Adel делает! Форум  поможет! Придумает, найдет, кто-то что-то пришлет! И все будет в лучших традициях Голливуда!:biggrin:


 Сборная солянка по-калужски это будет. Так сценарии не пишут, дергая из разных других. Для начала темой должна заболеть она сама, прочитать кучу материала, из которого в сценирий попадет в лучшем случае 5-7 %. А потом уже идеями и сырым сценарием заразить форумчан, чтобы они помогли подшлифовать. А делать компиляцию из чужих кусочков это, пардон, - халтура. Девочки, не обижайтесь. Сейчас я говорю как профессиональный клубный работник со стажем, а не как просто тамада-любитель этого дела.:wink:

----------


## skomorox

Критику выдавать на гора - все могут, а вот совета дельного - мало от кого можно получить! Москва тоже не сразу строилась. Дайте человеку шанс, всё перечитать и к чему-то созреть. Почему вы решили, что она тупо возьмёт какой-то материал, не переработав его под себя? А вы не берёте с форума ничего? Ведь тоже за этим сюда пришли и каждый через себя весь материал пропускает. Потому что - просто невозможно взять, ничего не изменив и не переработав - так просто не бывает!!!!! И не надо заранее человека в "профнепригодные" записывать.  Дорогу осилит идущий, а не сидящий на месте.

----------


## shoymama

Тематическая свадьба - это уже не простая свадьба, а уровнем гораздо повыше. Я считаю, что не умея писать простой сценарий, не стоит браться за тематический. ИМХО

----------


## orhideya

Вем  привет  я   уже  просила  о  помощи  на  счет   юбилея    где   жена   хочет  сделать   для  мужа  подарок   стриптиз   и  девушку  стриптезершу  будут  выносить  в  красиво   оформленой  коробке  подскажите  как  можно  это   обыграть  ее  выход. Заранее  спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ovesil

Всем привет! У меня просьба... Внезапно свалился заказ на открытие салона красоты Александрия. Всё очень кратко начало, лента и слова хозяйки (которые она тоже попросила придумать ей) А потом фуршет ну и что нибудь фуршетно-праздничное... У кого-нибудь есть какие -нибудь идейки?! Подскажите пожалуйста:rolleyes:

----------


## вокся

Как вседа... Всё не как у людей... Только не убивайте меня сразу...пожалуйста..., если пишу не туда и прошу не то...(*swinging*, пожалей меня...:frown:) Мереприятие вместо 2 октября состоится 26 августа!!! Мне оооооочень нужна... то чего просить нельзя (или уже можно, судя по некоторым постам?). Песня "Рабочий человек" (Музыка: Юрий Левитин Слова: Михаил Матусовский Исполняет: Юрий Якушев). В ОУ, где я работаю муз.руководителя по-прежнему нет... :Tu:  Кручусь, как могу...
Песня, скажем так, не частая)))), но вдруг у кого-то есть?

----------


## Наталюшка

> Как вседа... Всё не как у людей... Только не убивайте меня сразу...пожалуйста..., если пишу не туда и прошу не то...(swinging, пожалей меня...) Мереприятие вместо 2 октября состоится 26 августа!!! Мне оооооочень нужна... то чего просить нельзя (или уже можно, судя по некоторым постам?). Песня "Рабочий человек" (Музыка: Юрий Левитин Слова: Михаил Матусовский Исполняет: Юрий Якушев). В ОУ, где я работаю муз.руководителя по-прежнему нет... Кручусь, как могу...
> Песня, скажем так, не частая)))), но вдруг у кого-то есть?


попробуй здесь: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=rabochiy

----------


## вокся

> попробуй здесь: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=rabochiy


Это со словами... А мне бы... инструменталочку( :Oj: )...

----------


## Гвиола

*skomorox*,Иришка,позволь с тобой не согласиться по поводу



> Критику выдавать на гора - все могут, а вот совета дельного - мало от кого можно получить! Москва тоже не сразу строилась. Дайте человеку шанс, всё перечитать и к чему-то созреть. Почему вы решили, что она тупо возьмёт какой-то материал, не переработав его под себя?


Оля верно сказала



> Для начала темой должна заболеть она сама,


Если не "заболел" получится карикатура,а мы все должны делать людям праздник!
Тут критика для Adel  полезнее,чем лавина материала. Пусть сама сделает скелетик,а потом мы все поможем ему обрасти мясом. Я лично подскажу, как обставить первый танец молодых в стиле а-ля Голливуд,помогу с фанеркой( тут будут нужны некоторые спецэффекты). И 



> возьми экран и видеопроектор.


- очень дельный совет!!!

----------


## shoymama

> Всем привет! У меня просьба... Внезапно свалился заказ на открытие салона красоты Александрия. Всё очень кратко начало, лента и слова хозяйки (которые она тоже попросила придумать ей) А потом фуршет ну и что нибудь фуршетно-праздничное... У кого-нибудь есть какие -нибудь идейки?! Подскажите пожалуйста:rolleyes:


Пока только две песни в голове нарисовались: "Королева красоты" и "Потому что нельзя".
 Делать что-то типа конкурса красоты наверное, неинтересно. Давай поищем, может какие-то персонажи узнаваемые? (помешанные на внешности, например)?
Мне почему-то Людоедка Эллочка вспоминается. Слов минимум, а образ достаточно яркий и может озвучить все, что угодно. А?
А еще можно обыграть название. Что , если на каждую букву названия что-нить придумать? Только длинное оно... Типа комплиментов не пойдет. А вот из его букв  чего-нить составить - вполне.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*ovesil*,
 мона...стебнуть???? в музыкальном разделе есть тема профессии...вау!!! там Александр Пушной - Парихмахер...БОМБА!!! Сделать как крик конкурентоффф по поводу открытия такого бла-бла-бла супер-супер салона красоты...Но это для узкого круга и для подготовленных сорокоградусной заранее компании

----------


## swinging

> если пишу не туда и прошу не то...(swinging, пожалей меня...) Мереприятие вместо 2 октября состоится 26 августа!!! Мне оооооочень нужна... то чего просить нельзя (или уже можно, судя по некоторым постам?).


Да, почему же нельзя? Эта тема для СРОЧНОЙ помощи, соответственно, в проведении мероприятий. А что это будет минусовка или сценарий это не столь важно. Важно одно, чтобы эта тема не превратилась из доски объявлений, в тему поиска и предложений минусов, как когда-то случилось с многими темами на форуме у Николая, из-за чего у него возникли проблемы с правообладателями. Ну и во-вторых мне кажется более логичным искать нужную минусовку на специализированных сайтах и форумах (я поступаю именно так и с варезными прогами и с минусами и с музыкой), это и быстрее и больше шансов. В-третьих, Доска объявлений не закрыта от незарегистрированных пользователей и "паук" ( бот, робот - поисковик) Гугла обязательно добавит эту информацию (о минусах и о плюсах тоже) в поиск. Правообладателю будет раз плюнуть по поисковику найти сайт - форум нарушитель. Это большой риск. Мы ведь не хотим проблем нашему форуму? Так, что я выступаю в первую очередь, как форумчанин, а не как модер.

Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Дорогие, критика это хорошо, но не надо сильно жестко :cool:, я *Adel* прекрасно понимаю, когда бралась за свою мафиозную свадьбу, то тоже пришла с просьбой и получила подобный пендель, вначале даже обидно стало, но потом я взяла себя в руки по наставлению пересмотрела и перечитала все про мафию и вот ОНО прозрение :smile: в голове все как-то по полочкам разложилось!!! Так что *Adel*, скажи всем спасибо за пендель, ведь детей рожаем в муках, а сценарий тоже детё :biggrin: Далее поищи в инете и посмотри саму церемонию вручения оскара - как выглядит, что говорят! Почитай о Голливуде, о звездах, можно посмотреть Голливуд разных эпох! А вообще если не знаешь как что-то преподнести, то и не заморачивайся, главное при этом что-то по-голливудски сказать, чтоб тема прослеживалась!Лично у меня не все было жестко мафиозно, были и небольшие ляпы про несоответсвие эпохи и немафизность, но их никто не заметил (я это точно знаю)! Да ксати очень много дает дискотека в стиле свадьбы - поищи песни про Голливуд, про звезд, про оскара - это я о русских песнях, ну а так делай уклон на зарубежку (русской тоже стоит разбавить, а то надоедает, мои мафиози только так отплясывали под нашенское :biggrin: и все сказали, что правильно что разбавили, а тож мы все таки русская мафия).
Посмотри личку!

----------


## skomorox

> я Adel прекрасно понимаю, когда бралась за свою мафиозную свадьбу, то тоже пришла с просьбой и получила подобный пендель, вначале даже обидно стало,


Сначала почему-то все стараются пендалей навешать, затоптать человека, вместо того, чтобы помочь добрым словом и советом, а потом удивляются, почему это люди потом в геологи уходят? Лучше, девочки, промолчите лишний раз, если нет конкретного совета. Человеку легче будет готовиться к своему празднику без вашего негатива в спину.

----------


## Курица

> Мне почему-то Людоедка Эллочка вспоминается. Слов минимум, а образ достаточно яркий и может озвучить все, что угодно. А?


И вот- может, в тему? -  из загашников (я тут с ремонта мимо компа пролетала-прочитала-вспомнила):

*Тост от "Эллочки-людоедочки"*

Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО! 

И никогда не ОХО-ХО! 

Немного АХ! Ну, можно УХ! 

Чтобы захватывало дух. 

Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ!! 

И чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало. 

Чтоб иногда : ВОТ ЭТО ДА! 

"ВОТ ЭТО ДА!"- не ерунда, 

"НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!"- это реально,

" ДА НУ ЕГО!"- пусть виртуально. 

ОГО! - чтоб чаще удивляло, 

"НУ ВСЁ, П.П.Ц!"- не доставало. 

А пожеланье - Э-ГЕ-ГЕЙ, 

Чтобы сбылось, давай, налей !!!

----------


## Элен

> Вем  привет  я   уже  просила  о  помощи  на  счет   юбилея    где   жена   хочет  сделать   для  мужа  подарок   стриптиз   и  девушку  стриптезершу  будут  выносить  в  красиво   оформленой  коробке  подскажите  как  можно  это   обыграть  ее  выход. Заранее  спасибо.


Я уже делала подобное.Брала большую коробку,туда легко поместилась моя мама-дюймовочка,замотали обёрточной бумагой,кое-где делали естественно прорези,потом их сверху залепили бантами.Это всё должно быть готово заранее,просто в какой-то момент уводишь жену и запаковываешь.Ставила песню Лаймы Вайкуле "Подарок",а  она там поёт:Я дарю тебе себя и дороже ты не знал подарка,и чтобы он потянул за ленточку.Вообщем,муж всё поймёт,распаковывает подарок,а оттуда она.Изначально я хотела,чтобы мама сама спела эту песню,записать заранее,но так и не получилось в суматохе подготовки.Поэтому пела всё-таки Вайкуле,но смысл остался тем же.
Когда спрашивают о подводке к подарку мужу от жены или наоборот,я удивляюсь,какие ещё нужны слова?... Подарок,он и есть подарок.
Ну,если такой выход,как у меня не нравится,можно,например,сказать так.
О чём мечтают все мужчины на планете? Даже спросить некоторых мужчин,сидящих в зале - думаю,варианты будут и про рыбалку,и про машины.А ты потом скажи,что знаешь ещё одно сокровенное желание и типа угадай - над головой юбиляра чего-нибудь поделай.Может даже зазвучит песня про стриптиз.... И сегодня,конечно же,мы не можем не выполнить желание именинника,только сегодня и только для тебя...
Понимаю,что это просто,но иногда и заморачиваться в таких вопросах не стоит.Я уже давно поняла,что чем проще,тем уютнее. :Aga: 
Да,песню Вайкуле могу скинуть и ещё в придачу кое-что,может стриптизёрша поющая?

----------


## shoymama

Ирочка, вечный ты мой оппоненет! Я же просто высказываю СВОЕ мнение. Мне кажется, что браться за тематическую свадьбу - это очень большая ответственность. И если человек будет рассчитывать ТОЛЬКО на чужие советы, не имея своих заготовок...
Я сужу по себе: берусь за дело (любое), рассчитывая только на себя. Помогут - хорошо. Нет - должна справиться сама. Если не уверена всвоих силах - просто не берусь. Может, я перестраховщица, не знаю. Но представь: сломался интернет, компьютер, просто никто не захотел или не смог помочь . а заказ-то уже принят! Выход - делать самай, сидя ночами и днями. Есть у человека к этому возможности и знания? Прекрасно, если сможет выкрутиться. А если нет? Портить свадьбу? Я призываю прежде всего к ответственности перед клиентами. Брать такие свадьбы сложные нужно только тогда, если уверен в своих силах. Это будет честно. Прежде всего перед заказчиками. 
Кстати, на вопрос, зачем мы приходим на форум, могу ответить: я уж точно не за сценариями. Предпочитаю свои. Нравится это кому или нет. Я ими болею и вынашиваю ОЧЕНЬ долго. Зато потом пользуюсь не по разу. Но каждый раз что-то добавляю и шлифую под конкретного заказчика.
Еще раз прошу не обижаться, но все же остаюсь при своем мнении: "Ношу нужно брать по себе"!

----------


## koshka2904

Форумчане! Помогите, пожалуйста. Моя невеста хочет на свадьбе танцевать с братом. Это их давнешняя мечта, Брат младше и женился раньше неё,на его свадьбе так и не станцевали. И вот они который год холят и лелеят эту мечту:smile:. Но вот под какую музыку, я что-то вообсче не представляю:eek: . Невеста с женихом веселые ребята и обо всем рассказывают с иронией, может и танец для брата какой-нибудь веселенький забацать? Подскажите, кто может. :Oj:

----------


## Djazi

> Сборная солянка по-калужски это будет.





> Тематическая свадьба - это уже не простая свадьба, а уровнем гораздо повыше. Я считаю, что не умея писать простой сценарий, не стоит браться за тематический. ИМХО


 Олька, а почему по-калужски-то:smile: Я за такой сценарий даже и не возьмусь  за те деньги, которые у нас платят? И считаю, что писать сценарии- это целая наука и этому надо учиться. Да и бюджет тематической свадьбы должен быть соответсвующий. Адель (кстати, моя землячка) пишет: где взять красную дорожку?! Купить  пойти в магазин или на рынок или заказать в рекламном агенстве. А это деньги  и совсем немаленькие. Ну, короче говоря, для первого раза, возможно, придётся потратить весь свой гонорар на эту свадьбу. Зато потом, можно будет смело предлагать этот сценарий другим парам. 
А я смотрю, у Адель что ни свадьба, то тематическая. Хотелось бы фотки посмотреть или отчёт почитать. Или я  где-то пропустила. А то так интересно посмотреть: как работают мои коллеги в Калуге, ну хоть одним глазком.

----------


## Элен

> . Но вот под какую музыку, я что-то вообсче не представляю:eek: . Невеста с женихом веселые ребята и обо всем рассказывают с иронией, может и танец для брата какой-нибудь веселенький забацать? Подскажите, кто может.


А танцевать они хотят просто медленный танец или тоже с юмором и постановкой танца заранее?

----------


## koshka2904

Невеста сказала все равно, но глазки, по-моему, как-то горели

----------


## maxcimum

Коллеги, кто проводит фишку с 12 открытками для молодых? Расскажите, как и кому вручаете (во время конкурсов или нет). есть ли свои подводные камни и как публика на это реагирует?

----------


## вокся

> Всем привет! У меня просьба... Внезапно свалился заказ на открытие салона красоты Александрия.


В добавок к песням предложенным Ольгой *shoymama* - "Красавицы могут всё" В. Меладзе

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ну и во-вторых мне кажется более логичным искать нужную минусовку на специализированных сайтах и форумах


обыскалась..Вообще-то, у меня в планах было заказать в ДШИ, но, млин, отпуска у педагогов

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> Ирочка, вечный ты мой оппоненет! Я же просто высказываю СВОЕ мнение. Мне кажется, что браться за тематическую свадьбу - это очень большая ответственность.


Да никакой я не оппонент! Просто встаю на защиту тех, кто вместо советов получает пендали в ответ!!! Это очень неприятно и понижает самооценку у человека.
А то, что тематика на свадьбе - это сложнее, совершенно согласна. И по деньгам, по затраченному времени - она и должна быть дороже. У меня тоже был заказ на "морскую" тему, но я сразу сказала, что это не будет тематическая свадьба, а просто будет уклон в такую тему, т.к. тратиться на оформление и реквизит - никто дополнительно не захотел из клиентов. У нас, все бывшие русские, как правило без шика и богатства здесь живут, работают на простых работах и таких материальных доходов, как у "новых" русских в России - здесь редко у кого бывает. Но я несколько месяцев тихонечко прорабатывала эту тему и продумывала всё до мелочей. В итоге - всем понравилось и мне самой тоже. Готовиться надо к любому празднику. Никто этого не отрицает. Но вы просто накинулись на человека, не успел он только спросить. Так тоже нельзя. Поэтому я и встала на защиту Адель, а не из-за того, что ты мой оппонент! Я вообще не люблю ни с кем ругаться и предпочитаю жить в мире со всеми. Кредо такое у меня. И так проблем у всех хватает, нафига ещё здесь спорить друг с другом???

----------


## Yuli4ka

Друзья!!  товарищи!!!  Коллеги!!!   

Обращаюсь с просьбой!!!  Нужны инструментальные мелодии на украинские темы.  Я их хочу использовать в церемонии бракосочетания когда будем стелить рушник.

Если у кого есть ЛЮБЫЕ украинские инструменталки - очень жду!!!  В любом виде!!!

Заранее благодарна всем!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> А танцевать они хотят просто медленный танец или тоже с юмором и постановкой танца заранее?





> Невеста сказала все равно, но глазки, по-моему, как-то горели


У меня тут недавно на свадьбе молодожены готовили танец-сюрприз, не могу сказать, что сложный в постановке, но произвел фурор среди гостей. Думаю, что для брата с сестрой он очень удачно подошел бы. Я перечислю нарезки, которые использовали ребята, если возникнут вопросы и интерес, то отвечу подробнее. Видео, к сожалению, у меня нет.
- Дога, «Мой ласковый и нежный зверь»
- «Взвейтесь кострами»
- Макарена
- Милка, че? Да я ниче…
- Танец утят
- Can touch me
- Не подходи ко мне, я обиделась…
- Ламбада
- Дога, «Мой ласковый и нежный зверь»

----------


## чижик

Лю-юди! Кто-то недавно выкладывал восточные мелодии под гарем, вот совсем недавно...Ткните носом, пожалуйста, если вспомните!

----------


## skomorox

*чижик*,

Лена, это я просила их. Мне выслали. Я могу попозже их тебе заслать. Сейчас убегаю.

----------


## Анюша

> Коллеги, кто проводит фишку с 12 открытками для молодых? Расскажите, как и кому вручаете (во время конкурсов или нет). есть ли свои подводные камни и как публика на это реагирует?


Я изредка делаю... до прихода гостей на 12 стульях завязываю зеленую ленточку, а потом перед тостом третьим тостом обращаю на это внимание, так как свадьба зеленая. то люди на чьих стульях зеленые ленты - вестники счастья. которым и предстоит ответственная миссия - поздравлять молодых с каждой датой в течение года... Реагируют всегда позитивно и с умилением....

----------


## shoymama

> *shoymama*,
> Да никакой я не оппонент! ...нафига ещё здесь спорить друг с другом???


 А мне нравится с тобой спорить. Мы же не ссоримся, а именно спорим, причем, о работе. Я считаю это полезным

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> *shoymama*,
> 
>  ... я *несколько месяцев* тихонечко прорабатывала эту тему и продумывала всё *до мелочей*. В итоге - всем понравилось и мне самой тоже.


Вот видишь, мы говорим и спорит об одном и том же. Настоящую тематику, даже только лишь ее элементы и то надо выстрадать самому, не надеясь на интернет. Ктати, я в интернете только пол-года. И как я по вашему раньше работала? Думаешь, хуже? Ничуть! Так конечно, легче. Но голова-то должна своя работать все равно.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*koshka2904*,
посмотри может подойдет
http://hotcharts.ru/mp3/mp3.php?id=7...CE1F3&s19=C988
Вирус - Братишка - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/11632629 

Пятилетка - Младший брат - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/5173485 
Женя Морозова - Мой братишка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/9986826
Макс Фадеев Сестричка - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/10665001
Игорь Тальков - Мой брат - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/5173625 


Чернильное Небо - Брат - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/5173744
Краски - Старший брат - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/11632638

----------


## maxcimum

Аня, спасибо за подсказку с лентами. Но я попробовать хочу сама в течение вечера самым активным вручать + родителям и свидетелям обязательно.

----------


## shoymama

И я немножко про брата добавлю:http://files.mail.ru/9KQWRJ

Братан--Розенбаум.mp3
Брат--Державин .mp3
Братишка--Вирус.mp3
Старший брат--Краски.mp3

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*shoymama*,
Оля, а может темку новую сделаем песни про все родных? :034:

----------


## shoymama

Открывай в муз. разделе. Накидаем легко!

----------


## KAlinchik

*shoymama*,
*senovaoxana*,



> а может темку новую сделаем песни про все родных


девчонки, а чем эта не подходит?:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126515

----------


## shoymama

Правда, Алин! Тупанули:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Юль, встречай на почте. Я там пообрезала кое что с танцевальных мелодий. Может подойдёт.

----------


## optimistka17

> ЛЮБЫЕ украинские инструменталки - очень жду!!!


Есть пару вариантов* Рушника* и *Два кольори*..
 Думаю, что это как раз то, что может пригодится на выездную...
 Смотри на почте...

----------


## ovesil

*koshka2904*,
 У меня на двух свадьбах танцевала невеста с братом под К.Дерр "Сестрёнка".
Если нужно вышлю на почту, не знаю как сюда выкладывать музыку

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Обращаюсь ко всем украиноязычным ведущим! В некоторых регионах Украины распространено такое обращение невесты к родителям жениха:
Преподносит свекрови хлеб со словами:
-Візьміть, мамо, хлібину, прийміть мене, як рідну дитину!
Свекру - бутылку водки со словами:
-А Вам, тату, горілку, щоб не було мені у вас гірко!
*А теперь вопрос:*:biggrin:
Что в данном контексте может сказать жених родителям невесты? 
Буду признательна за ответы, просьбу продублировала в теме "Весілля"( здесь )

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вем  привет  я   уже  просила  о  помощи  на  счет   юбилея    где   жена   хочет  сделать   для  мужа  подарок   стриптиз   и  девушку  стриптезершу  будут  выносить  в  красиво   оформленой  коробке  подскажите  как  можно  это   обыграть  ее  выход. Заранее  спасибо.


Олеся, преподнесите подарок как от неизвесного родственника из-за границы. Внесли грузчики, получите посылочку, распишитесь. к коробке телеграмка, троюродного внука поздравляет бабуля. Подарок открыть такого-то числа, во столько-то с точностью до секунд. Пусть по часам секунды сверяет.

----------


## черника

Дорогие форумчане и форумчанки, не откажите в помощи. Особенно обращаюсь к тем, кто ведёт татарские свадьбы и знает татарский язык. в инете нашла вот такие частушки
Свекровь - ЭНИ 
Теща - КАЙНЭНИ 
Тесть - КАЙНЕТИ 
СВАТЬЯ – КОДАГХЫЙ, СВАТ – КОДА 
СВАТЫ (мн.ч.) - КОДАЛАР 

Мы по полюшку гуляли, 
Травка по колени. 
Ну, Рафхат наш удалой, 
Обними Кайнэни! 

Мы готовили чак-чак, 
Супчик и пельмени! 
Ну, ГульнАра дорогая, 
Обними-ка Эни! 

Рафхат, частенько не шали, 
А Кайнэти обними! 

На реке топили баньку, 
Напустили пару! 
Ну-ка, Эни дорогая, 
Обними ГульнАру! 

Будут внуки для дедов - 
Славные ребята! 
Ну-ка, КайнэнИ родная, 
Обними Рафхата! 

То ли летний дождь закапал, 
То ли осени пожар, 
Чтобы дружба завязалась, 
Обнимитесь КодалАр!
Но там же написано, что все эти звания произносятся с ударением на последний слог. Хочется спросить, как правильно, и попросить переделать для моих молодых, которых зовут Светлана и Денис. Ну а если ещё куплетов добавите, будет вообще замечательно!

----------


## Анюша

> КОДАЛАР


:biggrin: ассоциации сразу денежные рождаются...  у нас далЯры - $$$

----------


## Марина Дудник

Да простят меня всевышние и всевидящие модераторы да администраторы за флуд мой! Да не урежется на неопределённое время пост мой! Но надоело мне искать темку любимую в настройках форума! Пущай появится она сама в моём кабинете в подписках! Да будет так! Аминь! :Oj: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## swinging

> Да простят меня всевышние и всевидящие модераторы да администраторы за флуд мой! Да не урежется на неопределённое время пост мой! Но надоело мне искать темку любимую в настройках форума! Пущай появится она сама в моём кабинете в подписках! Да будет так! Аминь!:biggrin:


Марина, а по-проще нельзя написАть, а то больно мудрёно (для меня, у меня образование техническое)? Ничего не понял. Как модераторы могут к тебе в кабинет запихнуть тему? Нету у них на это прав. Вообще модератор не может влезть в чужой кабинет, не то что темы туда засовывать. Если вопрос был технический по настройкам кабинета это к *V.Kostrov* зовут его Владимир он технический администратор. Или о чём ты спрашивала так загогулисто?

Удачи!

----------


## tatusya

Прошу у всех помощи. Мне очень срочно нужен минус песни Апины  "Мой единственный"

----------


## shoymama

Коллеги! Я не пониль: это я такой лох или поиск действительно не работает? Полезла в первый раз и.................
[img]http://s14.******info/c35fe93d06a8d475b2a7f570998a890d.gif[/img]
И второй вопрос: раздел  с фотографиями начинается с *29.07.2009, 11:24*. А куда делось то, что было раньше?
Подскажите, плиз, старой больной черепахе!

----------


## syaonka

> Коллеги! Я не пониль: это я такой лох или поиск действительно не работает? Полезла в первый раз и.................


Сбегай сюда, чтобы убедиться, что ты не лох!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127971

----------


## shoymama

*syaonka*,
Спасибо! 
Вот тут написано: "меняем forum.plus-msk.ru на forum.in-ku.com ( больше ничего не трогаем!) и жмем кнопку Переход"
 Я не лох! Я не лох! Я почти так-же делала, только не догадалась еще *ru* на *com* поменять!

----------


## Айсидора

Дорогие форумчане!
Прошу подсказки.
Нужна песня от имени сына В день рожденья мамы.
Сколько переслушала - везде грусть, расставания, расстояния...
А нужна песня позитивная!
Буду благодарна за помощь!:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Коллеги! Я не пониль: это я такой лох или поиск действительно не работает?


Оля! Я тоже с поиском уже не связываюсь. У меня выдает ссылки в основном на архив - который не открывается...:frown:

----------


## Анжелла

> Дорогие форумчане!
> Прошу подсказки.
> Нужна песня от имени сына В день рожденья мамы.
> Сколько переслушала - везде грусть, расставания, расстояния...
> А нужна песня позитивная!
> Буду благодарна за помощь!


Оля! Неужели такая есть? 
А мне нравится Михаил Задорин-Мама, но она тоже грустная, но красивая. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

А МИхайлова Стаса "Мама"? Не нра?

----------


## Айсидора

> Оля! Неужели такая есть? 
> А мне нравится Михаил Задорин-Мама, но она тоже грустная, но красивая.



Девченки, спасибо, что откликнулись!  :flower: 
Хорошие песни, но грустно...
А там мальчик - умничка, паинька...
Единственный... На бродягу совсем не тянет ...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А МИхайлова Стаса "Мама"? Не нра?


Что делать не знаю... Поищу еще... Если найду - отпишусь!
Спасибки!!!

----------


## чижик

> Дорогие форумчане!
> Прошу подсказки.
> Нужна песня от имени сына В день рожденья мамы.
> Сколько переслушала - везде грусть, расставания, расстояния...
> А нужна песня позитивная!
> Буду благодарна за помощь!


А если попробовать зайти в тему Восьмого марта и там поискать?даже если песня детская, можно обыграть - мол, когда сынок был маленький ( может, чепчик какой-нибудь детский на него надеть) он  пел маме такую песенку , ну и тому подобное...
Я-бы, пожалуй, что-нибудь такое придумала, если другая весёлая песня не находится...

----------


## Jenik25

> Потом жениха вытаскивают и обучают танцу. Пусть Калинка будет. В это время Кощей крадёт невесту. Как-то нужно Кощеево царство обозначить. Как это можно сделать? пока не представляю. А потом 3 ипытания. Прочитала, что Ивана Царевича испытывали на ловкость, наблюдательность и смелость. Ловкость Пупсёныша предложение с машинками. Наблюдательность. Пусть портрет невесты нарисует. Там уже по жениху буду смотреть. может с завязанными глазами предложу.


Ирина, у меня есть такая ширма черная непрозрачная (из подкладочного материала с белыми надписями на иностранном) в рост человека и в длину метра 2, 5-3.
Можно натянуть такую ширму и за неё пусть спрячет Кощей невесту - это и будет Кощеево царство. 
А теперь испытание на наблюдательность. У меня в этой ширме 3 прорези для губ. За ширмой невеста с Кащеем, ещё берём 2-х девушек из зала, просим пройти за ширму. Они просовывают свои губы в отверстия для губ, а жениху визуально, не целуя нужно определить губы невесты. У меня 2 попытки. В первой попытке, какие бы губы жених не назвал... Я, например, говорю губы № 1, появитесь из-за ширмы... А выбегает мужчина в фате, берёт жениха на руки, кружит и кричит: "Зайка моя, наконец-то ты пришёл за мной!" Жених отказывается от такой невесты, а затем даём ему 2-ю последнюю попытку. А здесь уже по-любому (даже если не угадает) должна выйти невеста. И пьём за воссоединение двух половинок одного целого! Можно в вашем случае сделать это испытание 3-им заключительным "на наблюдательность"
Главное помощников-декораторов, то есть тех, кто держит ширму, предупредить, чтобы не опускали, держали в натяг, пока я им не скажу отпустить. Мужчина в фате за ширмой в курсе, что он вылетает в первой попытке, вне зависимости от номера губ, а невеста знает, что выходит только во второй попытке, и она предупреждает девушек, чтобы все стояли на своих местах, чего бы я не говорила.
А к царству Кощееву он может иди по кочкам заколдованного болота, приговаривая лаковые слова для невесты. Только декорацию нужно всю создать перед началом кражи.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Айсидора*,
ну например Газманов - мама
                  Тревогин - с днем рождения мама (правда это рэп, но слова хорошие)
                  Красавчик - мама

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Подскажите что за песня и кто исполняет (большими буквами, т.к копирую)
"Я ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ ТЫ СТАЛА МОЕЮ ЖЕНОЙ,ЧТОБ ДЕЛИЛА И ГОРЕ И РАДОСТЬ СО МНОЙ,ЧТОБ МОГЛИ МЫ С ТОБОЙ БЕЗ УСТАЛОСТИ ПОДЕЛИТЬ ВСЕ НАДЕЖДЫ И РАДОСТИ.ТЫ РОДИШЬ МНЕ СЫНА,А МОЖЕТ И ДОЧЬ,НА ТЕБЯ ОНА БУДЕТ ПОХОЖА ТОЧЬ В ТОЧЬ,ЯСНОГЛАЗАЯ,ЧЕРНОВОЛОСАЯ И КАК МАМА НЕМНОГО КУРНОСА ...!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Айсидора


Я тоже недавно искала такую песню, притом на свой юбилей. Не нашла...:frown: В результате взяла Маликова - С днём рожденья, мама. Чесно сказать, не люблю эту песню за то, что там у сына памяти никакой нет.

----------


## Гвиола

*altergot*, это "Арбат" песня "Голубоглазая". Только слова там несколько от твоих отличаются.
"Голубоглазая,СВЕТЛОволосая и как мама немного курносая!"

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Обращаюсь ко всем украиноязычным ведущим! В некоторых регионах Украины распространено такое обращение невесты к родителям жениха:
> Преподносит свекрови хлеб со словами:
> -Візьміть, мамо, хлібину, прийміть мене, як рідну дитину!
> Свекру - бутылку водки со словами:
> -А Вам, тату, горілку, щоб не було мені у вас гірко!
> *А теперь вопрос:*:biggrin:
> Что в данном контексте может сказать жених родителям невесты? 
> Буду признательна за ответы, просьбу продублировала в теме "Весілля"( здесь )


-Вiзьмiть, мамо, хустину, приймiть мене, як сина!
-А вам ,тату, винця, бо дочку вашу веду до вiнця! :Pivo:

----------


## Наталюшка

> Подскажите что за песня и кто исполняет (большими буквами, т.к копирую)


Гузбанд Ю. "Голубоглазая"

----------


## Юльчита

Дорогие форумчане, выручайте :Aga: . Скажите, что можно провести, когда торт разрезали, люди чай пьют, у меня в это время шуточные номинации, но этого оказалось недостаточно.Нужно еще что-то.Может каждому номинанту задание какое-то дать? Думала типа "По секрету вам скажу сделать" , но врятли это будет уместно в конце торжества, когда многие гости под шафе,:biggrin: могут не прочитать. Подкиньте идею, пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Люди добрые!Мне очень срочно нужен минус песни Апины "Мой единственный"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Юльчита*,
Юль, так пусть чай и пьют спокойно и наслаждаются тортом. Всего-то 10 минут на это надо. Не нагружай людей, тем более в конце вечера.

----------


## Гвиола

*tatusya*, у меня есть только караоке. Не подойдет?

----------


## tatusya

Натусь, подойдет. Хоть что нибудь

----------


## Гвиола

*tatusya*, уже отправила.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Нужна песня от имени сына В день рожденья мамы.
> Сколько переслушала - везде грусть, расставания, расстояния


Спасибо, мама
Слова: С. Воробьёв 
Музыка: С. Воробьёв 
Исп.: Борис Тохтахунов

Дождливый летний вечер,
Иду между домами.
Задул прохладный ветер
Я думаю о маме.
Вспоминаю детство,
Вспоминаю юность -
Всё прошло, как в сказке,
Забылось, не вернулось.

Припев:
Спасибо, мама, за то, что ты такая...
Добрый ангел, я тебя люблю.
Годы мчатся, мимо пролетая.
"Мама, мама"-нежно я шепчу.

А дети всё взрослее,
А жизнь всё тяжелее -
Проблемы и заботы -
У всех свои дела.
Но стоит оглянуться
И к жизни прикоснуться,
И в памяти всплывает
Вся моя семья.

Припев.

Родители и дети -
Мы все за всё в ответе.
Беречь должны друг друга -
Ведь мы одна семья.
И помнить должен каждый,
Что жизнь дана однажды.
Людей мы любим разных,
А мама лишь одна.

Припев.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Если понравится, отправлю...

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Ссылочка

http:/*************.com/ru/files/m79rt2efr

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
Если нужно музыкальное сопровождение к тексту, то в личку

----------


## Айсидора

> . В это время Кощей крадёт невесту.  А потом 3 ипытания. Прочитала, что Ивана Царевича испытывали на ловкость, наблюдательность и смелость. Ловкость Пупсёныша предложение с машинками. Наблюдательность. Пусть портрет невесты нарисует. Там уже по жениху буду смотреть. может с завязанными глазами предложу. И смелость - пройти по кочкам заколодванного болота к невесте. У меня ксть большие ступни. Вот по ним идёт пусть и при этом волшебные слова говорит - ласковые для невесты. Как дойдёт до неё, так чары и спадут. Если что-то не так. скажите.


Ирина! Я на сказочный выкуп делала с Кащеем. :Ok: 
1. «Штанга» - лёгкая конструкция в виде рейки с закреплёнными по краям тарелочками. На них лежат надутые воздушные шары. 
Пусть жених покажет силу свою богатырскую! 

2.  "Смерть Кащея! - в яйце. В большом яйце - от киндерсюрприза заморозила ключ. (три дня морозила) Жених со своими друзьями размораживал! Смеху было - они на него и дули и кусали и били и передавали из-рук в руки, что б быстрее разморозить!!!
А тебе можно в яйце- сердечко какое-нибудь заморозить и сказать, что Кащей -заморозил сердце невесты... А ему разморозить надо

3. А когда сердце разморозили - можно и песню или танец на радостях....:smile:

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, киньте в меня у кого есть песенку из мультфильма "Золушка" - там ещё слова такие есть "Где мы жили, как мы жили.."

----------


## чижик

Ребята! Ещё раз очень прошу - киньте ссылочку на мелодию под гарем - на завтра нужно!!!

----------


## skomorox

*Юльчита*,




> Нужно еще что-то.Может каждому номинанту задание какое-то дать? Думала типа "По секрету вам скажу сделать" , но врятли это будет уместно в конце торжества, когда многие гости под шафе,


Я стала делать "сладкую фамилию", похвала молодожёнам или юбилярам на первые буквы их общей фамилии, и раздача сладких-подарочков, гостям, угадавшим, что же такое сладкое приготовили для них юбиляры (молодожёны)на эти буквы? Как раз, в процесс чаепития вписывается.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*чижик*,



> киньте ссылочку на мелодию под гарем


 а где твой электронный адрес????????? Сделай его, чтобы он у тебя автоматически всегда в твоих постах высвечивался (как у меня:biggrin:).

----------


## shoymama

*maknata*,
Наташ, у Светочки-Шагане есть. Попроси ее.

----------


## Katjatja

> Ирина! Я на сказочный выкуп делала с Кащеем.
> 2.  "Смерть Кащея! - в яйце. В большом яйце - от киндерсюрприза заморозила ключ. (три дня морозила) Жених со своими друзьями размораживал! Смеху было - они на него и дули и кусали и били и передавали из-рук в руки, что б быстрее разморозить!!!
> А тебе можно в яйце- сердечко какое-нибудь заморозить и сказать, что Кащей -заморозил сердце невесты... А ему разморозить надо


для заморозки ключа очень подходят обычные надувные шары.   еще воду можно подкрасить, держит ли форму шар в виде сердца не помню.
к тому одной сосулькой возможно заморозить сразу несколько вещей или заданий. в длинный шарик наливается первая порция воды с содержимым, замораживается, потом вторая порция. кстати все это можно делать разных цветов. и ограниченно только длинной морозильной камеры.

и это уже на ходу придумала: к теме про дорожную полицию на любой корпоратив можно заморозить такой цветной жезл с заданиями.

----------


## optimistka17

> песенку из мультфильма "Золушка


 Какие-то две Золушки я тебе отправила.

 Одна- Сенчиной. А другая- Песня Золушки и Принца... Посмотришь,- вдруг подойдет...
:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за песня, где есть слова:"А я возьму и выйду замуж за Морозова..." (У меня нарисовался юбилей 50 лет Морозову, м.б. удасться к его жене что-нить  "привязать" из этой песенки, если найду...):wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Таня! Это Татьяны Овсиенко" МОрозов"
на зайцах есть...

----------


## koluchka

обращаюсь с просьбой к девчатам-народницам: может кто знает, что за обряд такой русский народный с катанием яиц на пасху? я знаю пасхальные игры, а это как-то на сцене. на конкурсе краевом было, показывала одна группа, но я как раз за кулисами была. а жюри понравилось. может кто просветит, и если есть песенку к этому действу. заранее Спасибо!

----------


## ElenaS

> что за обряд такой русский народный с катанием яиц на пасху?


*
Колесо* писала в отчетах стр 217 "Хочу рассказать о развлечении с детьми,в канун Красной горки,всегда провожу со своими детьми - катание яиц.Всегда проходит весело,азартно,интересно.Провожу так: детишки приносят из дома яйца крашенные, конфеты,все это добро выкладываем в линию.Маленьким мячом для метания, в порядке очередности, выбиваем за линию "угощение",если сдвинулось с места,оно ваше!!!" (с)

----------


## Курица

> что за обряд такой русский народный с катанием яиц на пасху?


*Посмотри здесь:* http://pozhogin.livejournal.com/661.html

Так всегда делают у нас в солнечном Скобаристане (читай - на Псковщине)

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица*,
 Классная игра! :Ok:

----------


## Jenik25

> Дорогие форумчане, выручайте. Скажите, что можно провести, когда торт разрезали, люди чай пьют, у меня в это время шуточные номинации, но этого оказалось недостаточно.Нужно еще что-то.Может каждому номинанту задание какое-то дать? Думала типа "По секрету вам скажу сделать" , но врятли это будет уместно в конце торжества, когда многие гости под шафе, могут не прочитать. Подкиньте идею, пожалуйста!


Я раньше подавала торт минут за 50 до окончания вечера, конечно, и сейчас время может меняться в зависимости от ситуации.
Итак, я после того, как молодые отрезали 1-й кусок, 2-ой выставляли на аукцион, затем кусочки для родителей отрезали-угощали их, молодые со своим проходят на место, гости ждут торт (когда порежут и угостят сотрудники ресторана). Я проводила шуточную застольную лотерею, в которой участвовали все гости, а побеждали только 5 человек, было интересно, мне просто в один момент надоело.
Я сейчас провожу, если время остаётся, конкурс застольный "Можешь, спой". Он, конечно, не на всякую компанию, но если в ты видишь что подходит, люди весёлые, дружные, смогут спеть, то получается просто отлично! А мои старые клиенты, которые помнят лотерею (уже 2 года не провожу на свадьбах, только на юбилеях иногда), просят повторить на своих праздниках. Так что, рекомендую.
А в последнее время программа у меня очень насыщенная, люди хотят и то, и другое... Подаю торт где-то минут за 20 до конца программы, а после него танец со свечами и "До свидания!". А они уже сами потом чай с тортом пьют и тихо-мирно беседуют. Но это только тогда так поздно можно подавать торт, когда завершается праздник до 23.00-максимум 23.30, а то потом не до торта им будет.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Люда - оптимистка и Наташа Макната!!

спасибо за отзывчивость!!!  Музыку - получила в лучшем виде!!!

----------


## zizi

Девочки или мальчики, киньте мне пожалуйста  частушки караочную версию, чтоб гостям можно было спеть. А то свои куда-то задевала:frown:, а время не терпит. :flower:

----------


## zizi

Светочка Масяня, спасибо тебе огромнейшее :flower: .

----------


## Гвиола

*zizi*, а не караоке не пойдет?

----------


## optimistka17

> киньте мне пожалуйста частушки


 У меня различные версии частушек в архиве есть... Выберешь, какие больше понравятся...Они уже у тебя на почте...

----------


## Юльчита

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие сладости можно подарить гостям от молодых на буквы "О" и "Ы".Делаю " Сладкую фамилию"(Спасибо Людмиле Пуховой за идею. :flower: ), а на эти буквы не могу ничего придумать.

----------


## Гвиола

*Юльчита*,можно  ойлу (мягкая конфетка) или орехи в шоколаде.
а на "Ы" не знаю

----------


## Колесо

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие сладости можно подарить гостям от молодых на буквы "О" и "Ы".Делаю " Сладкую фамилию"(Спасибо Людмиле Пуховой за идею.), а на эти буквы не могу ничего придумать


На "О",кроме огурчиков))))ничего не идет,а,еще оладьи.А вообще,я бы сказала так,на "О" - Опань-ки!!!И достаешь что-то.
НА "Ы" - ничего нет точно.Если только какие-нибудь иноязычные слова.Поэтому предлагаю; Ыриска))):biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Юльчита*,



> подарить гостям от молодых на буквы "О" и "Ы".Делаю " Сладкую фамилию"(


о - ореховые конфеты или любые, где есть орехи, можно и Огурцы солёные - для прикола
ы - любые конеты, где в названии есть буква Ы ("театральнЫе", например).

----------


## optimistka17

> какие сладости можно подарить гостям от молодых на буквы "О" и "Ы".


-Соленые *ОГУРЧИКИ*- вне конкуренции
 -Слабая альтернатива- *ОРЕХ* кокосовый.

 на букву *Ы* я бы сказала, что это вторая буква в слове и положила бы *дЫню*

----------


## skomorox

Люди-стихоплёты, помогите мне, а?
Переделайте концовку у этого четверостишия, т.к. у серебряной невесты никакого букета не будет. Что там можно другое вплести?:frown:

Свадьба радостная грянула – 
Двадцать пять промчалось лет.
Серебро для вас сияет, 
У невесты – вновь букет!

----------


## optimistka17

> Свадьба радостная грянула – 
> Двадцать пять промчалось лет.
> Серебро для вас сияет, 
> Счастье лица освещает
> __________________


так подойдет?

----------


## Курица

> еределайте концовку у этого четверостишия, т.к. у серебряной невесты никакого букета не будет. Что там можно другое вплести?
> 
> Свадьба радостная грянула – 
> Двадцать пять промчалось лет.
> Серебро для вас сияет, 
> У невесты – вновь букет!



Снова радостная свадьба-
Четверть века позади!
Серебро для вас сияет,
Сердце рвется из груди!:biggrin:

Я   п е р е д е л а л а   так:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

А вот вариант, совсем не связанный с первоисточником...

Цвет серебра вас нынче освещает
И четверть века нынче отсчитает
На свадьбе снова довелось вам погулять
Вы словно время повернули вспять...

----------


## Гвиола

на "Ы" можно  СЛАСТЁНЫ

----------


## shoymama

Ыгы!

----------


## Колесо

> Свадьба радостная грянула –
> Двадцать пять промчалось лет.
> Серебро для вас сияет,
> Вас счастливей в мире нет!!
> __________________


Может так?

----------


## optimistka17

> Свадьба радостная грянула – 
> Двадцать пять промчалось лет.
> Серебро для вас сияет, 
> *А предела счастью нет*!!


 Или так...

----------


## skomorox

Беру все варианты! Здорово напридумывали мне рифмы!  У самой уже всё спит, особенно, мозг-подлец!!!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Беру все варианты!


 И будет тогда 
 МАСЛО МАСЛЯНОЕ....:smile:

----------


## skomorox

Можно из музыкального отдела сюда свою просьбу тисну?

А у кого есть песни с именем ЭДИК или ЭДУАРД? Только не Эдик-педик, а то ещё морду лица набьют за такие песни.:biggrin:
У меня пока только одна нормальная.

----------


## shoymama

Ир, послала на скайп. Не педик, но с воточным акцентом

----------


## galchonka

Можно и я с просьбой?
Иду на свадьбу двоюродного брата.. Нужна идейка по поводу поздравления молодоженов от нас (3-4-х человек) (можно костюмированное).. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Иду на свадьбу двоюродного брата.. Нужна идейка по поводу поздравления молодоженов от нас (3-4-х человек) (можно *костюмированное*)..


 Можно сделать обратный ход... Ты говоришь, какие костюмы у тебя есть и мы сообща накидаем тебе идеи как их использовать...
 А если без костюмов- то предлагаю подарить *денежное дерево*. Купить большой горшок с цветком в виде дерева и на него навешать много-много денежных купюр...

----------


## Наталюшка

> Можно и я с просьбой?
> Иду на свадьбу двоюродного брата.. Нужна идейка по поводу поздравления молодоженов от нас (3-4-х человек) (можно костюмированное).. Заранее спасибо!!!


мы как то дарили длинный рубль... скотчем соединяли купюры и сворачивали в рулон, а потом на свадьбе раскручивали и гости передавали молодоженам такую длинную ленту

----------


## shoymama

О, я сразу "Блеф" вспомнила, как он на ниточке денюжки тянул...

----------


## Курица

> Иду на свадьбу двоюродного брата.. Нужна идейка по поводу поздравления молодоженов от нас (3-4-х человек)


Галя, в загашниках откопала- когда-то давно взято с Форума!:wink:-глянь, может, даст идейку какую. Поют по-очереди: сперва девушки для невесты, потом парни для жениха, потом вместе.
ВЕЛИЧАЛЬНАЯ МОЛОДЫМ
На мотив «Как родная меня мать провожала»
ЖЕНСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
1. Ой, куда же ты, дуреха,  куда ты?
Не бросай родную мать, свою хату!
Пустобрехи все мужья и обжоры,
Ой, не слушай ты его уговоры.
ПРИПЕВ: Мы ведь не болтушки,
Мы твои подружки!
МУЖСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
2.Ой, Серега, Бог с тобой, куда рвешься?
Ты горючими слезами обольешься
В девках ангелы они – загляденье,
А потом призойдет превращенье.
ПРИПЕВ: Это без обмана,
Мы же корифаны!
ЖЕНСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
3. Будешь ты варить, стирать, шить заплаты,
Будешь думать, как дожить до зарплаты!
А твой толстый сытый муж на кровати,
У компьютера сидеть, отдыхати!
ПРИПЕВ: Мы ведь не болтушки,
Мы твои подружки!
МУЖСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
4. Будешь вкалывать весь день на работе,
Сам себе варить обед будешь после.
А красавица- жена как проснется,
К маникюршам и портным понесется.
ПРИПЕВ: Это без обмана,
Мы же корифаны!
ЖЕНСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
5. Ох, как осенью цветок, ты завянешь,
От общественной работы отстанешь!
Будешь дома ты сидеть без занятья,
Шестьдесят второй размер будут платья!
ПРИПЕВ: Мы ведь не болтушки
Мы твои подружки!
МУЖСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ:
6. От судьбинушки такой поглупеешь
И ссутулишься спиной, полысеешь.
Перестань цветы носить, что стараться.
Лучше в сквере с мужиками собираться.
ПРИПЕВ: Это без обмана,
Мы же корифаны!

ПОЮТ ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ:
7. За Сергея Анну мы отдавали,
Тут и сразу все друзья набежали,
Не изменишь ничего так и будет,
Ну и пусть себе живут, как все люди!
Будет мир у молодых и согласье,
Мы желаем молодым много счастья!

----------


## Ларико

*Юльчита*!
Юля, если еще не припозднилась)))) Так просто про "Ы". Помнишь в "Операции "Ы" и др. приключения Шурика":
- Как мы назовем операцию?
- "Ы"!
- А почему "Ы"?
- А чтоб никто не догадался!:biggrin:
Можно на сладкой фамилии обыграть.
Девочки и мальчики!!!!! Пожалуйста! Расскажите что у вас идет на "Ура" на 25-летнем юбилее девушки?! У меня повторная компания, надо все новенькое:biggrin:

----------


## Наталюшка

девчонки, у кого-нибудь есть в записи голос Путина? (в идеале какое-нибудь поздравление хоть с новым годом, чтоб нарезать)

----------


## Гвиола

*Наталюшка*,у меня есть поздравление Путина юбиляру. Шутливое,правда.

----------


## Наталюшка

> Наталюшка,у меня есть поздравление Путина юбиляру. Шутливое,правда.


Наташенька, если не затруднит, кинь на почту..

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
дорогие мои, направьте в русло, киньте в меня идеей: юбилей подполковника, балдежный дядька, стихи пишет, друзьям дома сторить помогает (в качестве прораба), поет, играет на гитаре и пр. пр. пр. На юбилее практически все бывшие или настоящие военные, ниже майора нет... сижу туплю... мысль не идет....

----------


## Гвиола

*Наталюшка*,дык уж отправила! Послала-таки Путина в Сибирь!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

Наташенька, Путина встретила, обогрела думаю приживется и в Сибири...

----------


## свадьба

Наталюшка, поделись с землячкой Путиным!:rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## Наталюшка

*свадьба*,
Любаня, счас подгоню...
и пошел тут Путин по рукам..
только не надолго, завтра нужен будет... пусть чай попьет и назад.. :Aga:

----------


## Tajussa

Привет. Здесь ссылочка на песню ВИА Путина с днем рожденья. http://files.mail.ru/HD5RSX
Там есть такие слова : "я в общем-то не пьющий, но с юбиляром по одной" голосом Путина.
Вдруг пригодится.
Удачи!

----------


## galchonka

Я типа этого имела ввиду..

-------------------------------
*Поздравление молодожёнов от моряков*

_Под  песню  «Шаланды полные  кефали» выходят  трое моряков в  тельняшках и бескозырках.  У одного  из  них спасательный  круг,  у  второго  на  груди бинокль,  у  тpeтьeгo  в руке  пустой стакан._ 

Моряк  1. Мы  бросили  якорь,  на  берег сошли 
И  здесь,  молодые,  вас  вместе  нашли. 
Моряк  2. Хотели  поздравить  со  свадьбы вас  днем. 
Моряк  3.  А  кстати  сказать,  водку  тоже мы  пьем.  
(Вытягивает  руку  со стаканом.) 
Моряк  1.  Чего  ты  про  водку?  Тут свадьба идет. 
И  дарит  подарки, смотрите, народ. 
Моряк 2. Так  что  ж  мы  стоим?  Давайте вручать  ...
Моряк  3.  И  в  рюмки,  бокалы  скорей наливать. 
Моряк  1. А  с  нами  приехала  Соня*морячка.
Походка  у  Сони,  как  на  море  качка. 
Моряк  2.  Сюда  наша  Соня  сейчас подгребет.
Моряк  3.  Ребята,  хоть  кто-нибудь, может, нальет?

_Под песню «А  когда на море качка» выходит «Соня»  - с  большой накладной грудью,  в  тельняшке и  мягкой пляжной фуражке  с  козырьком  и  якорем. 
_
Соня.  По  морям,  по  волнам, 
Тут  сто  грамм,  там  сто  грамм.
Надоело  мне,  не  верю
Больше  этим  мужикам!
На  халяву  норовят,
А жениться  не  хотят. 
То  ли  дело  ты,  (имя жениха),  *
Вот  женился,  молодец! 
В свою... (имя невесты)  так  влюбился  ... 
Холостячеству  конец! 
Я  надеялась,  конечно, 
Что  сумею  охмурить, 
НО,каКВИЖУ,однозначно 
Твоей  морячкой  мне  не  быть! 
Ты  у ...  (имя  невесты)  якорь  бросил. 
Как  другие,  не  матросил. 
И  завидую  я  ей 
Теперь  уже  жене  твоей. 
Вас  в  команду  принимаем 
На  корабль,  так  и  быть. 
Вместе  вам  медовый  месяц
Можно в  море про водить. 
Да еще к  тому же 
Нам боцман очень нужен. 
Ну а  что случится вдруг, 
Вам от  нас  вот  этот  круг. 
Моряк отдает круг молодым.
Не  простой  - спасательный,
Сгодится  обязательно.

Моряк  2. А нам  что  качка,  что  не  качка  
Танцуем  все  сейчас  с  морячкой. 
Моряк  1. Семь  футов  под  килем! 
Моряк  3.  И  водочку  осилим! 

_Звучит  песня  «Морячка».  Соня  и  Моряки вовлекают  гостей  в  общий  танец.
_
----------------------------------------

Этот вариант мне понравился, но не уверена что с музыкой получится.. Поэтому у Вас спросила про что-нибудь, где музыка не задействована.. Либо это действо как-нибудь переделать.. Пока что-то не придумаю никак..:eek:

----------


## Ильич

> у второго на груди бинокль,


Вот ТАКОЙ

----------


## Касатик

> Пожалуйста! Расскажите что у вас идет на "Ура" на 25-летнем юбилее девушки?!


Ларис, у меня на "Ура" "Халявочка" прошла, сказка цветочная, танцевальный и спортивный конкурсы-соревнования.
Именинница была своим любимым цветком, а мальчики добивались её расположения под соответствующие песенки (я выкладывала фото).

----------


## skomorox

*Касатик*,



> у меня на "Ура" "Халявочка" прошла,


Интересно, а на серебряной свадьбе "Халявочка" с секс-бабочками покатит? На более молодую компанию 38 лет - отлично прокатило, а вот когда людям уже 45-50, то тогда как? Не пошло будет? Как думаешь?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Касатик*,
 Наташа подскажи, что у тебя за сказка цветочная? если не трудно, скинь на почту!!!... Спасибки!
Девочки, мои хорошие, напомните, кто просил у меня подробности про кан-кан(кто мне в личку писал- напомните, а то я по запарке все стерла, а теперь... все готово)

----------


## Гвиола

Люди,у меня "халявочка" куда-то делась?! Открываю документ "халявочка",а там чистый лист!:eek:
Киньте,пожалуйста,кто-нибудь!

----------


## optimistka17

> у меня "халявочка" куда-то делась


*"Халявочка"*

«*Халявочка» Участники показывают то, что читает ведущий.*

Маленький серенький зайчик
Резво по лесу скакал,
А на пеньке его, мальчика,
Славный сюрприз ожидал.
Он вдруг заметил бутылочку,
Стакан в тот же миг увидал,
Налил себе половинку,
Выпил и тут же упал.
Тут прилетели две бабочки,
Резвые, как огонь,
Сели они на зайчика,
Их охватила любовь.
Вдруг из-за кустика живенько
Выскочила лиса,
Спугнула влюбленных бабочек,
Зайчонка в отключке нашла.
Бутылку она увидала,
Смекнула: «Косым закушу»,
Но только стакан осушила —
Заснула, ведь тихо в лесу!
Тут прилетели две бабочки,
Снова у них любовь:
Резвились они на лисице,
Пока не спугнули их вновь.
Вдруг появился волчище —
Ободранный, куцый хвостище.
Видит бутылку, зайца, лису,
Тут же смекает, что делать ему:
«Выпью стаканчик, косым закушу,
лису изнасилую, дальше пойду».
Все хорошо серый волк загадал,
Но выпил стаканчик и тут же упал.
Смелые бабочки тут как тут,
Сели на волка, бока ему мнут, 
Целуют друг друга там и тут,
Забыв, что народ собрался вокруг.
Спугнул вдруг бабочек медведь, 
В лесу не прочь он погудеть.
Увидел мишутка бутылку, лису, 
Волка и зайца: «Косым закушу, 
Лису изнасилую, волка тоже,
Потом посмотрю на волчью рожу», 
Выпил стаканчик и тут же упал,
Наверно, он дозу свою не знал. 
Опять прилетели две бабочки, 
Неймется им что-то вновь: 
Медведь очень был удобен, 
Чтоб поиграть в любовь. 
Но тут к пенечку, ведомый чутьем, 
Выходит охотник с огромным ружьем.
Всю эту картину он увидал, 
От счастья в обморок чуть не упал.
Подумал: «Из зайца я шапку сошью,
А прочих, конечно, на шубу пущу...
И водочка есть! Ого-го-го-го!
Я на халяву выпью ее».
Выпил охотник и тут же упал,
Может, в бутылке был самопал?
Очнулся тут серый зайчик,
Вскочил и бегом убежал,
Коль знал бы, что будет так плохо,
То водку он пить бы не стал!
А вскоре очнулась лисица,
Вскочила и тоже бежать,
Волк, на халяву хлебнувший,
Не стал продолжения ждать.
Проснулся и бежать медведь
В другое место погудеть.
И бабочки прочь полетели туда,
Где им не мешают играть без стыда.
Проснулся охотник, смекнул, что почем:
Остался, бедняжка, он ни при чем.
Нет ни тулупа, ни шапки, ни шубки,
Только болит в голове' и желудке.
Мораль представленья была такова:
Много халявы — это беда!
Если что-то увидел, заметил, нашел,
Хватай и беги, пока не ушло

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Года полтора назад кто-то давал ссылки на раскраски для детей (подозреваю, что это могла быть и Курочка :smile:). После переустановки системы они у меня потерялись. Ребёнок у нас в великой печали:frown: Второй месяц ходит и просит, ну когда у него будут эти же расскраски. Может, кто помнит, где их скачивали.?

----------


## optimistka17

> Может, кто помнит, где их скачивали.?


http://www.detskiy-mir.net/paint.php...e1e23effd63054  разукрашки- дорисуй...
Надеюсь, что это именно то, что ты ищешь...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,
Люда, спасибо, но ссылка не работает. Там не дорисовывать надо, а раскрашивать разные картинки цветами. которые сам выбираешь. Делается всё на компьютере.

----------


## optimistka17

> Там не дорисовывать надо, а раскрашивать разные картинки цветами. которые сам выбираешь. Делается всё на компьютере.
> __________________


 Увы,этой ссылки у меня не было. Будем теперь ждать обе.. Может кто откликнется...

----------


## Айсидора

> *optimistka17*,
> Люда, спасибо, но ссылка не работает. Там не дорисовывать надо, а раскрашивать разные картинки цветами. которые сам выбираешь. Делается всё на компьютере.


Ирина! Я сохраняла ссылку полгода назад и это был именно этот сайт, ссылка работает, сейчас проверяла! :Ok: 

Попробуй еще раз вот по этой:

http://www.detskiy-mir.net/paint.php

Здесь еще программа бесплатная !

----------


## Курица

> Года полтора назад кто-то давал ссылки на раскраски для детей (подозреваю, что это могла быть и Курочка


Это адрес сайта, где лица без носов и глаз! Раскраски такие.http://www.detskiy-mir.net/paint.php...e1e23effd63054

----------


## Kley

У моего сынульки есть вот такая. Может пригодится.
http://files.mail.ru/E0LVEJ

----------


## Юльчита

Девочки, спасибо всем кто откликнулся :flower: .( Я про сладкую фамилию).Только вот я в толк не возьму, как огурчики соленые впишутся  к сладким подаркам. Подскажите.

----------


## Касатик

> а вот когда людям уже 45-50, то тогда как? Не пошло будет? Как думаешь?


Ириш, я не стала её проводить в более взрослой аудитории, согласна, что она пошловата, я и у молодежи у неё некоторые слова заменила и кое-что убрала вообще! :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
вот еще сайт с раскрасками 
http://www.raskraska.com/

----------


## Alenajazz

> .( Я про сладкую фамилию).


Проводила у мужа на Дне рождения. Фамилия очень длинная. Заменила конкурс именем и тоже столкнулась с тем, что ничего найти невозможно из сладостей. Поменяла на "вкусное имя"

----------


## Крымчанка

*Ларико-2009*,
Я в этом году впервые проводила юбилей 30 лет. Очень хорошо прошли поздравления от Нового русского, от итальянцев, "Настоящая женщина", подарок автомобиль (по Арлазорову), ну, конечно же "Дядя Паша" и "Диагноз"(муз. нарезки). Приятным сюрпризом для именинницы были бутылка водки и шампанское с её фото. Водку на комплиментах розыграли, а шампанское подарили "итальянцы". 
Может быть хоть что то  пригодится?
Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## skomorox

*Юльчита*,



> Только вот я в толк не возьму, как огурчики соленые впишутся к сладким подаркам. Подскажите.
> __________________


Абсолютно нормально огурчики солёные вписываются. Я же тебе уже написала в прошлый раз, что так даже смешнее получается. Говоришь, что мол, не только всё сладкое в жизни у молодых будет, поэтому сейчас отгадываем на букву О не из сладкого разряда. Ну. что-то примерно такое наговори. сама придумаешь слова.:biggrin:

----------


## цветок

> Проводила у мужа на Дне рождения. Фамилия очень длинная. Заменила конкурс именем и тоже столкнулась с тем, что ничего найти невозможно из сладостей. Поменяла на "вкусное имя"


На юбилеях провожу ,как вкусное имя и тогда хорошо идут и огурчики,и маринованные арбузы в банках и пр.

----------


## Элен

> подарок автомобиль (по Арлазорову),


Зоя,можно узнать что это за номер-подарок такой? Очень интересно... Люблю всё от Арлазорова,такие оригинальные вещи!!! :Ok:

----------


## Наталюшка

Дорогие форумчане... а нет ли у кого-нибудь песен про Веру... нашла несколько, но все шансон... 
буду очень благодарна..

----------


## Лина М.

> а нет ли у кого-нибудь песен про Веру...


Меладзе: Салют, Вера!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а нет ли у кого-нибудь песен про Веру.


Евдокимов Ярослав - Вера-Верочка

----------


## Сильва

Друзья, кто делает "Прощание с девичьей фамилией"? Невеста видела на какой-то свадьбе, захотела тоже такое. С запуском шарика в небо. Когда это лучше провести, в какой момент?

----------


## Наталюшка

> Друзья, кто делает "Прощание с девичьей фамилией"? Невеста видела на какой-то свадьбе, захотела тоже такое. С запуском шарика в небо. Когда это лучше провести, в какой момент?


нас тоже иногда просят... мы делаем во время встречи молодоженов, т.к. шары должны улететь красиво.. слова могут быть такими:
первый шаг.. он трудный самый, 
но это не беда
пусть с фамилией _____
____ простится навсегда.
ты желанье загадай,
ее в небо отпускай...
и при этом громко-громко
крикни ей прощай...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Света, элементарно! На встрече, пишете старую фамилию на шарике  и в небо!!!

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 До хлеба -соли или вместо?:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Как только вышли из машины. Как раз есть время гостям подравняться в строю!:biggrin:

----------


## Лина М.

> "Прощание с девичьей фамилией"?


На улице. Перед входом. Прошу невесту громко назвать свою фамилию. Именно так и говорю: "Внимание, тест для невесты. Оля, назови свою фамилию". Она называет новую фамилию. Всем приятно. И после того, говорю: а теперь со словами "прощай, девичья фамилия!!!!" выпускай шарики...

----------


## maknata

*Сильва*,
 Я люблю, чтоб всё логично было, поэтому говорю им, что прежде чем ступить на длинную и счастливую семейную дорогу, необходимо оставить лишний груз.Т.е, невесте оставить свою девичью фамилию, а жениху холостяцкую жизнь. Даю им шарики. Посмотрите - красивые?, красивые.. Но ведь впереди вас ждут ворота счастья, а с шариками вы туда не войдёте, так не лучше ли их отпустить? Отпускают, машут ручками, потом уже через ленточки шагают и в арки проходят, а уже там их встречают хлебом-солью

----------


## Сильва

Ой, спасибо, девчата, мне понравилось. Попробую делать теперь. А фамилию на шарике пишем маркером или не обязательно?

----------


## Гвиола

*Сильва*, а ещё красивее,когда к шарикам крепится маленькая табличка с фамилией для невесты и "холостая жизнь" для жениха!

----------


## Лина М.

> Но ведь впереди вас ждут ворота счастья, а с шариками вы туда не войдёте


Наташечка, привет. Ворота счастья - это что и почему в них нельзя войти с шариками?

----------


## maknata

*Гвиола*,
 Я раньше делала с табличкой, а однажды, забыв взять эту табличку, придумала отмазку для заказчика и сама призадумалась - шарик куда то залетит и лопнет, табличка куда то упадёт, ну кому надо чтоб вашу фамилию склоняли, если кому то на голову свалится?:biggrin: Так что теперь или маркер, или ваще ничего :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Сильва*,
Света. мы тоже шарики при встрече запускаем. Только я не обыгрываю, как прощание с девичьей фамилией. Мне нравится больше два любящих сердца запускать. Поэтому  шарики в виде сердечек. молодые их связывают и запускают. Теперь 2 сердца всегда будут биться рядом.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Света, маркером.
А с табличками иногда не летит шарик! Иногда и без таблички не летит!:biggrin:
Сил у него не хватает!

----------


## Сильва

*SONYA_07*,
 Я тоже делаю встречу с лентами из искусственных цветов, кто-то делает из арок, кто-то - из цветных радужных лент. [IMG]http://*********ru/775790m.jpg[/IMG] Это было зимой, поэтому встречали в зале. Ленты потом поднимаются, под ними проходят к родителям молодые.

----------


## maknata

*SONYA_07*,
 Приветики! Ворота счастья это три арки из искусственных цветов. Когда я их делала (как обычно у меня бывает - наобещаю, потом всё времени не хватает, потом всё чуть ли не в последний день) побежала на рынок, а там в таком количестве как мне надо было и одинаковой "породы" цветы были разных цветов. Ну вот и придумала отмазку - "Ваша любовь открывает для вас врата счастья, и она всегда будет вас сохранять. Вначале ваши чувства чисты и нежны (белые цветы), с годами любовь крепчает и становится ещё более яркой (розовый цвет), ну а когда вы вместе дойдёте до золотого юбилея (на этой арке у меня основная фоновая гирлянда получилась с жёлтыми розочками, я их "окрестила" золотыми) - ваша любовь будет согревать уже не только вас, но и ваших детей и внуков, и пламя страсти всё так же будет гореть в ваших сердцах (красная верхушка арки). Ну а почему нельзя войти с шариками? Я делаю длинные ленточки к этим шарикам, так что если бы они даже по пластунски влазили в арки - шарики будут выше арок.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А с табличками иногда не летит шарик! Иногда и без таблички не летит!


Ой, как хорошо, что я сама же эти шарики и дую. Если еду на выезд, и времени до запуска прилично пройдёт - обрабатываю хаем.. Летят как миленькие!  Разве что, если дождь на улице...

----------


## bulya

Приветик всем!У меня 22.08 свадьба, и в этот день у родителей жениха годовщина свадьбы, увы, не круглая 28 лет.Хотелось бы интересно поздравить!Может у кого-то есть идейки?Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

> Друзья, кто делает "Прощание с девичьей фамилией"? Невеста видела на какой-то свадьбе, захотела тоже такое. С запуском шарика в небо. Когда это лучше провести, в какой момент?


Света, я это провожу тоже в самом начале встречи, на улице. Как только вышли из машины и подошли к арке. Оглядываемся назад, что там оставляем? И прощаемся: жених - с холостяцкой жизнью, невеста - с фамилией. 
Беру для каждого не по одному шарику, потому что смотрятся они как-то одиноко и сиротливо, и всегда есть страх, что вдруг не взлетят, особенно если сильный ветер, то бедный тот шарик...:frown:
Беру связку из 5 шаров и привязываю к ним ленточки с надписями. И красиво, и улетят точно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/783968m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Сильва*
Я тоже запускаю воздушные сердца, при этом привязываю к ним открытку в виде сердечка (гирлянду бумажную разобрала, очень удобно, надолго хватает), и молодоженам говорю, что коль небеса сделали так, что они встретились и связали свою жизнь друг с другом, то можно сегодня попросить эти небеса обо всем, о чем угодно. Но только нужно помнить, что раз они теперь одно целое, то и желание у них теперь одно на двоих.

----------


## Масяня

у меня вопрос к тем, кто использует ткань на свадьбе для танца невесты - каких размеров вы её брали и какую лучше? Органза, фатин или что другое? Можно ответить в личку.

Кстати, я тут подумала, а если этот момент использовать при выкупе туфельки? Невеста пусть танцует босиком во изб6ежание скольжения....

----------


## Djazi

> у меня вопрос к тем, кто использует ткань на свадьбе для танца невесты - каких размеров вы её брали и какую лучше? Органза, фатин или что другое? Можно ответить в личку.
> 
> Кстати, я тут подумала, а если этот момент использовать при выкупе туфельки? Невеста пусть танцует босиком во изб6ежание скольжения....


У меня невеста танцует босиком на ткани и в это время умудряются украсть обе туфли. И начинаем выкуп. Ткань я использую органзу синего цвета, размер 3  на  3 метра. Можно и больше, конечно, но к сожалению не всегда наши залы позволяют.
Выкуп  за туфельку я делаю Живой мост, как раз невеста разутая. А в прошлый раз за вторую туфлю воришка ещё потребовала, чтобы молодых донесли на троне до своих мест. Два крепких парня складывали руки крестом и по очереди доносили до места, сначала невесту, а потом жениха. Смотрелось торжественно и прикольно, гости в это время аплодировали.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Братцы есть у кого нибудь ВЕСЕЛЫЕ песни про Алену, а то у меня только лирика :Tu: 
буду очень признательна

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Братцы есть у кого нибудь ВЕСЕЛЫЕ песни про Алену


"Але, Але, Алена" -
Кричу я в трубку телефона,
Но лишь три слова слышу снова: "Алены дома нет"

----------


## swinging

> "Але, Але, Алена" -
> Кричу я в трубку телефона,
> Но лишь три слова слышу снова: "Алены дома нет"


Эта песня вообще то про школьников.
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## shoymama

*senovaoxana*,
Уже в скайпе. Встречай

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Tatiana_S 
> "Але, Але, Алена" -
> Кричу я в трубку телефона,
> Но лишь три слова слышу снова: "Алены дома нет"
> 
> Эта песня вообще то про школьников.


И это не мешает ей быть веселой песней про Алену. Я и вспомнила ее, потому что с детских лет она мне знакома.

----------


## optimistka17

> Иногда и без таблички не летит!
> Сил у него не хватает!


КАк же плохо работают ваши оформители, если уже в самом начале свадьбы ваши  шары не в состоянии взлететь в небо..



> у родителей жениха годовщина свадьбы, увы, не круглая 28 лет.Хотелось бы интересно поздравить!


 А вот тут бы и пригодилось сердце на ткани на полу, на которое пригласить бы родителей жениха станцевать...
 Если не хочешь заморачиваться с тканевым сердцем, то может сделаешь* Сердце- ободок?* 
Моя портниха для Лили сделала несколько сердец разного размера( ободки, внутри- пусто) они обтянуты флисом( как косички) и украшены цветами искусственными в фатиновом обрамлении... Красиво получилось. Так Портниха с Лилей сказали. Я пока это чудо не видела...

----------


## shoymama

БАХТАЛЭ РОМА —  "Алёнушка"  http://***********/music/8396566/
мне эта песенка понравилась.

Чёт не открывается. На Музгрузе набираете "Аленушка". Она там.

----------


## bulya

> Сердце- ободок?


Людмила, а смысл заключается в чем?Пока как-то не могу представить!

----------


## optimistka17

> смысл заключается в чем?Пока как-то не могу представить


 Я готовое изделие не видела. Но планировалось так. Берешь что-то прочное, ту же проволоку , например( могу спросить у портнихи, что она брала..) и оборачиваешь тканью. Выгибаешь эту конструкцию в виде *сердца*.Портниха оборачивала флисом. А сверху "высаживаешь" цветочки...Искусственные цветы на фатиновой подложке.  Кладешь изделие на пол... Получается на полу лежит *сердце*, а ты предлагаешь своим родителям сплясать внутри этого сердца... :Ok: 
 Если бы ты на полу сердце рисовала цветными мелками, тебе бы это было понятно? А тут ты готовую конструкцию просто на пол кладешь...

----------


## shoymama

Помогите мыслю додумать! Крутится в голове фраза:"Тот, кто спорит с тамадой..."
Что, если запустить эту реплику и попросить досочинить вторую строчку?
Я думаю, может получиться игра, это во-первых, а во-вторых - реальный тест для меня, как люди относятся к тамаде вообще и реагируют на меня лично. Если фразы будут агрессивными - это сигнальчик. Если позитивными - тоже сигнальчик, но получше. А? Коллеги! Давайте обсудим и накидаем, у кого какие концовочки получились?

*Тот, кто спорит с тамадой,..*
Тот на вечере герой.

Если все хорошо, то и закончить можно фразой типа "Так что не спорьте..."

----------


## optimistka17

> Тот, кто спорит с тамадой,..


Может сваливать домой... :Aga: 



> Тот, кто спорит с тамадой,..


Только временно герой...:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Будет пятою женой (ой!)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Может сваливать домой...


Ой, Люд, не могу!!!!!!!![img]http://s14.******info/a1a1a79ca0955850d38fbfc3a674fcb8.gif[/img] уржалась!

Позитивненько так!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Основательно косой!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, я немного не в тему, но в ЧРГ нашла вот такую встречу молодых с шарами.

Встреча молодых
Струнина Любовь Семеновна

Все слова принадлежат Ведущему.

Появилась новая семья, и счастливей нет сегодня их. 
В зал к гостям их приглашаю я,  с радостью встречаем молодых!

Гости стоят в две колонны и держат натянутые разноцветные пять лент, на которых прикреплены с разных сторон по одному воздушному шару.

Чтобы все невзгоды мимо проходили, чтоб вы в согласье много лет прожили, 
Примите сегодня в подарок от нас этот свадебный первый наказ: 
Пять шагов к семье ведут, смелей шагайте, милые друзья, 
И пять советов исполняйте отныне все — от А до Я.

Ведущий дает возможность молодым подойти к первой ленте 

Друзья, послушайте наказ: 
Во всех делах, что свяжут вас, 
Помогайте вы друг другу 
От души, не напоказ — это раз!

Молодые разрезают ленту, и каждый берет себе половину с одним шаром.

Не вините вы друг друга, 
А подумайте сперва: 
Может правым быть супруг 
Или же права жена? Это два!

Молодые разрезают ленту, и каждый берет себе половину с одним шаром.

И внимательными будьте — 
Ведь, что ни говори,
И без слов понять все можно. 
То наказ по счету три!

Молодые разрезают ленту, и каждый берет себе половину с одним шаром.

За порядком вы смотрите, 
Аккуратность вы блюдите, 
Чистоту в своей квартире — 
Это будет пункт четыре!

Молодые разрезают ленту, и каждый берет себе половину с одним шаром.

Будьте радушны, приветливы, послушны, 
Гостей умейте вы принять —  это пунктик номер пять!

Молодые разрезают ленту, и каждый берет себе половину с одним шаром.

Идите же по жизни дружно, терпенье вам, конечно, нужно. 
Но если любишь всей душой, то вместе будет хорошо!

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=Масяня;2413337]у меня вопрос к тем, кто использует ткань на свадьбе для танца невесты - каких размеров вы её брали и какую лучше? Органза, фатин или что другое? Можно ответить в личку.

Кстати, я тут подумала, а если этот момент использовать при выкупе туфельки? Невеста пусть танцует босиком во изб6ежание скольжения....[/QUOT

Масяня! Я купила в магазине, где продают ткани для штор остаток бирюзовой органзы. И мое "Море"  получилось 3Х4.5. :biggrin: 
Края обработала огнем. Продолговатое море позволило видеооператору  снимать Невесту в Море без посторонних. :flower:

----------


## Kley

Обращаюсь к стихотворцам форума. Помогите, пожалуйста придумать кричалку для первоклассников :Oj:  Точнее, кричалку, которая смогла бы сблизить их  перед испытаниями,  приготовленными для них пиратами. Пройдя все испытания, они получат ключ от сундука, в котором спрятаны учебники всех ребят и они с радостью смогут начать учиться.

----------


## нарспи

Подскажите песню с именем Тамара

----------


## свадьба

*нарспи*,
Тамара - Фабрика "Не виновата я" 
............ - Академия "Тома" 
............ - Высоцкий "Ноль семь" 
............ - Бобков "Тики-так" 
............ - Асмолов "В кинозале тёмном" 
............ - Ван-Моо "Лида" 
............ - Лоза "Новый год"

----------


## Колесо

> "Тот, кто спорит с тамадой..."


Думает,что он крутой!




> "Тот, кто спорит с тамадой..."


Станет тут же пусть немой!)))

----------


## нарспи

Мне нужно кароочный минус бухгалтера плиззззззззззззз

----------


## swinging

> Мне нужно кароочный минус бухгалтера плиззззззззззззз


Лена, караочных минусов не бывает. Бывают либо караоке, либо минуса. В караоке тема голоса прописана, а в минусах нет. Поэтому они и называются "минус". Это так для информации, а из полезного вот



Набирай в браузере вручную, т.к. адрес здесь банится звёздами.

Удачи!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Коллеги, кто знает почему у меня некоторые темы открываются на одной странице, а хочу перейти на следующую - не пускают... Что случилось с моим любимым форумом?

----------


## swinging

> Коллеги, кто знает почему у меня некоторые темы открываются на одной странице, а хочу перейти на следующую - не пускают... Что случилось с моим любимым форумом?


А по-конкретнее. Что за тема? Что за страница? Может её и нет следующей?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=2937

Удачи!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Саша, например, в разделе "организация работы" тема коллеги и конкуренты открывается на 97 странице, а всего 101 страница, пытаюсь дальше открыть - ни фига и еще в нескольких местах. Обидно!!! Сань, что делать?

----------


## Ильич

На самом деле страниц 97 а остальные страницы виртуальные они вроде как есть но их нет.... Глюки

----------


## Вика и Ко

Серьезно, а я уж испугалась, думала, у меня глюки!!! Или уже выгоняют почетного геолога из шахты. Спасибо, мальчики, все - таки здорово, что вы есть!!! Как бы мы без вас со своими глюками разбирались?

----------


## swinging

> Саша, например, в разделе "организация работы" тема коллеги и конкуренты открывается на 97 странице, а всего 101 страница, пытаюсь дальше открыть - ни фига и еще в нескольких местах. Обидно!!! Сань, что делать?


Поясняю ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. 
О "недоступных страницах".
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=2937

Пример (твой)





Где, чего не хватает. Всё на месте (у меня). А у тебя?

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,
 Саша, у меня в этой теме тоже 48 страниц, как и у тебя, а в некоторых других -  по триста с лишним!!! И так уже неделю, как стало. :Aga:

----------


## Вика и Ко

Ну, простите чайника, если так смотреть, то усе правильно, только у меня страничек выползает не 97, а 105, на 97  страничке сообщение Гвиолы, а дальше стока страниц торчить, а я по страничкам щелкаю, а они не открываются, ну и сильно испугалась, что все, выгнали! А энто-то мираж! Спасибо, Саш!
Ой, я не одна такая бдительная!!!

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,
>  Саша, у меня в этой теме тоже 48 страниц, как и у тебя, а в некоторых других -  по триста с лишним!!! И так уже неделю, как стало.


В этой теме 711 сообщений, а в других по 3.000. Естественно, там и должно быть больше страниц. Поменяй в кабинете настройки отображения сообщений на странице (до пятидесяти сообщений) будет меньше страниц.

Пы.Сы Вот ответ админа на похожий вопрос (да не похожий, а одинаковый). Вопрос не мой, я и так знал, просто скопировал.



> Это временные технические особенности работы форума и вашего браузера. Постепенно все придет в норму.
> __________________



Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,люди! Сашка назначил меня любимым пояснением!!! :Oj: 
(простите за флуд,но чуйства распирають!:wink:)

----------


## shoymama

> Ой,люди! Сашка назначил меня любимым пояснением!!!
> (простите за флуд,но чуйства распирають!:wink:)


[img]http://s15.******info/b978ef38754e0b2be1370a7d599748dd.gif[/img]

----------


## skomorox

Люди, есть у кого-нибудь звук, который можно поставить на перебивку мелодии в постановочном танце, чтобы после него - уже пошла совершенно другая по ритму мелодия? Может, что-то там порвётся, разобьётся, а потом уже другая мелодия?

----------


## optimistka17

> Ой,люди! Сашка назначил меня любимым пояснением!!!


Это почти как *ГОСПОДИН НАЗНАЧИЛ  МЕНЯ ЛЮБИМОЙ ЖЕНОЙ!!!!!!*

 Ирочка, Скоморох, почту проверь,дорогая...

----------


## Буча

Ой, как хорошо, что я сама же эти шарики и дую. Если еду на выезд, и времени до запуска прилично пройдёт - обрабатываю хаем.. Летят как миленькие!  Разве что, если дождь на улице...[/QUOTE]

А я в шариках этих профан, но на последней свадьбе мы выпускали дерево счастья (так его назвали те кто его сделал), красивенное хочу сказать, и большое и все ,как их назвать букеты что ли из шаров, которыми был украшен зал. Был дождик и все улетело высоко, высоко. так красиво. огромные гирлянды из больших белых и розовых шаров.

----------


## чижик

> Тот, кто спорит с тамадой,


тот не дружит с головой...

будет бит своей женой

тот. скорей всего, больной :Vah: 

понапрасну рвётся в бой

с бабой справится  любой

тот не выпил по второй...

----------


## KAlinchik

> тот не дружит с головой...





> будет бит своей женой





> тот. скорей всего, больной





> Может сваливать домой...





> Станет тут же пусть немой!)))


Какие вы добрые, девчонки! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## черника

Девчонки, есть у кого-нибудь кричалка про Дениса и Светлану? Буду очень признательна, если поделитесь :flower:  И ещё мне нужны нарезки про Дениса, если у кого есть готовые, вышлите, пожалуйста

----------


## Ларико

Лена, смотри в личке, чем смогла...

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужен Ваш совет.
Невеста будет в шляпке без фаты, не хочет слезного обряда снятие фаты, но все же хочвется чего-то такого .....?
Я предложила потом танец с подружками и одевать незамужней девченке ленту на голову (красную, зеленую, синюю.....) сделать подводку в украинском стиле....

А для букета, одобрено идею с лентами.

Может у кого-то была подобная ситуация, что вы делали?

И еще одна просьба подводка к разноцветным лентам, которые держат семейные пары на танец под зонтом "Главней всего..."

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Иринка Картинка*,
 У меня была подобная ситуация...Маман ставила ребром условие - танец незамужних не под фатой, а под веночком .....под соответствующую песТню....
Веночек обыкновенный украинский из искусственных цветов.

----------


## optimistka17

> Невеста будет в шляпке без фаты, не хочет слезного обряда снятие фаты, но все же хочвется чего-то такого


 Ира, у тебя же есть диск с моей работой... Так как раз вариант невеста без фаты( у моей тогда второй брак, ребенок...)
 Все, аналогично основному варианту, только  фату не снимаем, а *на плечи набрасываем платок*( Шаль..) и та же красота и лирика...


> Лена, смотри в личке, чем смогла...


 А почему не здесь, для всех.. Народ бы кинул в свои копилки...



> кричалка про Дениса и Светлану

----------


## Масяня

> Я предложила потом танец с подружками и одевать незамужней девченке ленту на голову (красную, зеленую, синюю.....) сделать подводку в украинском стиле....
> 
> А для букета, одобрено идею с лентами.





> под веночком .....под соответствующую песТню....
> Веночек обыкновенный украинский из искусственных цветов.



У меня есть песня украинская Т.БУЧЕНКО - ВIНОЧОК ВЕСIЛЬНИЙ, как раз на такой случай

http://files.mail.ru/GD1S2W

----------


## Колесо

Девочки и мальчики,благодаря нашему форуму, становлюсь "продвинутой",научилась кое-что,по-мин делать в фотошопе(Татьяна S - мой учитель!),фото-фильмы наконец-то делаю так,как всегда мечтала,но не умела(Анжеллочка помогла с программой),а вот теперь хочу еще научится резать и склеивать музыку.Кто в какой программе это делает?(чтоб все понятно,по-русски, для таких чайников как я ) и где это чудо откопать?

----------


## swinging

> а вот теперь хочу еще научится резать и склеивать музыку.Кто в какой программе это делает?(чтоб все понятно,по-русски, для таких чайников как я ) и где это чудо откопать?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=96200

Удачи!

----------


## Колесо

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=96200
> 
> Удачи!


*Саша,*спасибо,коротко и ясно,а мне стыдно, что я этой темы не разглядела... :Oj:

----------


## Adel

Всем, привет!

Вот, тружусь над сценариев в стиле оскар. Решила вновь попросить у вас совета, (все домашние от меня уже сторонятся:biggrin:) 

1,Хочу что нибудь сделать для родителей со Звездой или Алеей Звезд и ни как не могу придумать ЧТО. Если их закладывть то как куда или просто подарить им по звезде со смешной надписью типа "мировая теща" и дать маркером поставить подпись? 

2, И как вы думаете, какая музыка подойдет для оформления вечера (не танцев, а застолья),  и какие тосты использовать?

3. Есть ли спец. музыка для вручения Оскара и где ее можно скачать?

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, большой напряг со временем...  :Oj:  Некогда искать...  :Oj: Если кто расскажет в 2 словах - что нужно делать с " шишками", буду очень признательна. :Pivo:  :flower:  В наших краях это экзотика, я бы их пустила, как угощение каждому после того, как этот каждый вручил подарок молодым... но боюсь - вдруг их как то за другие заслуги раздают или что с нимим делают???????????????  :Vah:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Инна, всё правильно!
Шишки выдают после того, как произнесли поздравление и подарили кто что, сейчас чаще всего деньги, да, забыла, выпили стопочку за здоровье молодых, крикнули ГОРЬКО, тут и шишка, на закуску, так сказать! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А вообще есть там свой смысл- чтоб на жизненном пути они шишек не набивали (что-то в этом роде).

----------


## shoymama

*Колесо*,
Я в личку тебе написала, как делаю.

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята, большой напряг со временем...  Некогда искать... Если кто расскажет в 2 словах - что нужно делать с " шишками", буду очень признательна. В наших краях это экзотика, я бы их пустила, как угощение каждому после того, как этот каждый вручил подарок молодым... но боюсь - вдруг их как то за другие заслуги раздают или что с нимим делают???????????????


Шишки это те шишки, что будут сыпаться на голову молодых всю будущую жизнь, сегодня они с вами поделятся, чтоб им меньше осталось. Раздаются или во время дарения за столом или в конце свадьбы.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Есть ли спец. музыка для вручения Оскара и где ее можно скачать


ЗДЕСЬ миллион всяких фанфар

----------


## Ларико

Добрый вечер всем, кто не дремлет!))) 
Обращаюсь к поэтессам, поэтам, рифмоплетам и т.д. К талантам!
Есть Лодочник для свадьбы, есть Лодочник для юбилея. Но там в словах есть упоминание про мужа...
А у меня молоденькая юбилярочка, еще не замужем! 25 лет! Прошу, напишите Лодочника к такому юбилею!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ребята, а у меня своя проблема- молодожены согласились приколоться на 1 танце- сначала идет вальс, потом рок-н-ролл, потом снова вальс.
У кого есть готовая фонограмма? 
Или отправьте меня туда, где это есть, плиз....!

----------


## Елена-Забава

или что с ними делают?

Еще немного о свадебных шишках.Подскажи заказчикам упаковать шишки в отдельные маленькие прозрачные пакетики.Можно еще ленточкой перевязать цветной и будет празднично.Если шишки отдавать во время одаривания,то гость не всегда её будет есть,а скорее всего положит в сумочку для детей гостинец.Вот в кулечке будет и удобно.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Елена-Забава*,
У нас именно так и упаковывают на хлебокомбинате, очень удобно.

----------


## Adel

ЗДЕСЬ миллион всяких фанфар[/QUOTE]

Ну просто не выдоешь за день, устанет рука:biggrin: Спасибо огромное, я столько за один раз еще не видела :Pivo: 

А не подскажете по муз. заставкам на застолье, что может подойти, я сейчас качаю саундтреки к голливудским вильмам, но боюсь что может быть слишком заунывно, да и не много их будет, а что еще  - просто не представляю, хоть в какой области им голливудский гламур искать? Невеста сказала что если услышит Обручальное кольцо, Ах эта свадьба или сердючку - уволит!!! (Ща как накочаю ей Френка Синатры - пущай забавляются:biggrin:)

----------


## Ларико

*Adel*,
 Ну к примеру, есть группа "Бандерос", почти все хиты о красивой жизни! Коламбия пикчерс не представляет! Зайди на сайт Оскара. Не знаю, но должен быть такой. Посмотри, прочеши его! Саунтреки только к известным фильмам бери! Не будь слишком серьезна. Вспомни, как зведы, получая статуэтку, говорят: "Спасибо Господу Богу, спасибо маме, спасибо папе..." Может быть нарезки раздобудешь, гда наш гнусавый переводчик говорит: "20-век фокс представляет..." Кстати, найди инфу в интернете, сколько и как называются известные компании по производству фильмов. Выдай бейджики, может быть, или распредели гостей, например, правый стол такая-то киностудия, левый такая-то... К гостям обращайся леди енд джентльмены, дамы и господа... Родителям можно купить статуэтки какие-нибудь, сделать гравировку... ну это что мне сейчас на ум взбрело. Удачи тебе!

----------


## shoymama

> ЗДЕСЬ миллион всяких фанфар


Ильич! Мое спасибо не влезает в компьютер!

[img]http://s3.******info/9a3110b35540f5c91156df537555c7c0.gif[/img] [img]http://s14.******info/423642b8932f21aac12b6f41a69b6a53.gif[/img] [img]http://s12.******info/08938752837e3c678296556ecc1e38dc.gif[/img] [img]http://s4.******info/97875f6ff586753925618fb93eeeeb4f.gif[/img] [img]http://s12.******info/e710dabd9aa9052b10d9297760cc1edc.gif[/img]

----------


## Ларико

> Добрый вечер всем, кто не дремлет!))) 
> Обращаюсь к поэтессам, поэтам, рифмоплетам и т.д. К талантам!
> Есть Лодочник для свадьбы, есть Лодочник для юбилея. Но там в словах есть упоминание про мужа...
> А у меня молоденькая юбилярочка, еще не замужем! 25 лет! Прошу, напишите Лодочника к такому юбилею!!!!


Отбой! Уже не надо! Уже есть! :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

Люди, моя просьба всё ещё актуальна - пришлите мне, пожаЛСта, звук, которым можно перебить мелодию и перейти к следующей в постановочном танце!!!!!

----------


## swinging

> Люди, моя просьба всё ещё актуальна - пришлите мне, пожаЛСта, звук, которым можно перебить мелодию и перейти к следующей в постановочном танце!!!!!


Ирина, это называется Джангл (Jungle). Не буду умничать, но скажу, что не *любой* джангл подойдёт под *любую* мелодию. Они (джанглы) есть, конечно, и готовые, но в *основном* пишутся специально, и уж обязательно в каждом стиле *разные* джанглы (всё-таки не удержался от умничания, но что поделать, прям выпирает из меня, спасу нет).

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> Ирина, это называется Джангл (Jungle).





> прям выпирает из меня, спасу нет


Саша, пусть хоть парочка этих Джанглов в меня выпрет, а? Я буду очень благодарна, чесслово!!!!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## чижик

> А у меня молоденькая юбилярочка, еще не замужем! 25 лет! Прошу, напишите Лодочника к такому юбилею!!!


Если б я ещё знала, что это за Лодочник такой...Я бы. может...

----------


## Ларико

> Если б я ещё знала, что это за Лодочник такой...Я бы. может...


Спасибо, но уже не нужно:biggrin:

----------


## Kley

Повторю ещё раз свою просьбу :Oj:  Помогите , пожалуйста, с кричалкой для первоклассников. Ну никак не могу сама сообразить.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Масяня, Людочка Оптимистка, pypss большое спасибо за отзыв!

----------


## sokolixa

Здравствуй, форум!!!
Люди, посоветуйте,пожалуйста, что "серьёзного" можно сделать для отца жениха, как его отблагодарить?  На последней свадьбе мне повезло - жених был поющий, и спел для отца его любимую песню - выкрутилась! Но ведь это - счастливое исключение из правил. Для мам у нас есть танцы с дочерью-сыном, отец невесты тоже с ней танцует, а как с отцом жениха?

И ещё. Несколько раз видела на форуме в фотоотчётах "плетение кос". 2 команды: 1 женщина держит ленты, трое их "заплетают".  К чему это подводится? Как? К какому-то обряду?
Расскажите, пожалуйста!

P.S. Да, и какой длины эти ленты?

----------


## Сильва

*sokolixa*,
 Это просто конкурс, без обрядов. ленты у меня - 2хметровые. Правда, давно не делала уже. Времени занимает минуты 4, а насыщенности в действии мало. Хотя поначалу нравилось.


*Kley*,
 Лен, ты в личке была?

----------


## swinging

> Ребята, а у меня своя проблема- молодожены согласились приколоться на 1 танце- сначала идет вальс, потом рок-н-ролл, потом снова вальс.
> У кого есть готовая фонограмма? 
> Или отправьте меня туда, где это есть, плиз....!


Распиши сколько нужно по минутам -секундам, и желаемые композиции.

Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> ещё. Несколько раз видела на форуме в фотоотчётах "плетение кос". 2 команды: 1 женщина держит ленты, трое их "заплетают". К чему это подводится? Как? К какому-то обряду?
> Расскажите, пожалуйста!
> 
> P.S. Да, и какой длины эти ленты?


 Можно подвести как конкурс для будущих нянек... Когда-то у молодых будут дети и прийдется будущим девчонкам заплетать косички.. Вот пока и потренируемся...
 А можно, как просто конкурс единства и сплоченности. Кто лучше сможет сообразить на троих ,- как заплести косу, не выпуская свою ленту из рук...
 Длина косы 2,5 метра.





> а насыщенности в действии мало. Хотя поначалу нравилось.


 Если косы красивые, то все получается ярко... Мне уже несколько лет мои косы нравятся И не только мне. Потому разъехались косы по разным городам в исполнении моей портнихи...

----------


## Анатольевна

Коллеги! Нижайшая просьба: в субботу свадьба, там будут дети от 5 до 8 лет, человек 6.
Я уже писала, что не люблю детей на свадьбах, и не занимаюсь ими. 
Но клиенты на эту свадьбу *оооооооооочень* попросили обратить на детей внимание и чем-то их занять.
Суть просьбы: подскажите, пожалуйста, пару конкурсов для детей этого возраста - один можно подвижный, а другой - занять их чем-то, чтобы подольше видно не было.:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

*Анатольевна*,сделай им пазл из фотографии жениха и невесты.Пусть собирают.
Чем больше,тем лучше.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Суть просьбы: подскажите, пожалуйста, пару конкурсов для детей этого возраста - один можно подвижный, а другой - занять их чем-то, чтобы подольше видно не было.


Я всегда беру на свадьбы разукрашки и карандаши. Для мальчишек - с машинками, для девчонок - с куклами и пр. Для пяти-шестилетних на какое-то время хватает :smile:

----------


## Наталюшка

*Анатольевна*,

если есть старые журналы - пусть вырезают и составляют свадебную газету или коллаж

----------


## optimistka17

> пару конкурсов для детей этого возраста - один можно подвижный, а другой - занять их чем-то, чтобы подольше видно не было.


 Из подвижных наверняка какие-то танцы... Например,- *танец-зеркало* (Один показывает движения, а все повторяют..) А если еще дашь парички, шапочки, то дети будут визжать от восторга...
Из спокойных,- да, в первую очередь рисовалки, те же разукрашки
 Можешь дать задание наклеить цветы- заготовки на лист ватмана , используя клей- карандаш. Таким образом, это будет *коллективное создание букета невесте...*
 Вообще ,детей можешь озадачить, раздав им мыльные пузыри, чтоб они у тебя вместо* генератора* мыльных пузырей поработали... Естесственно , раздавать пузыри надо, когда уже пригласила молодых на танец и детей в кругу поставила по танцполу... Они не понимают, подождите 5 минут, вы мне с пузырями скоро понадобитесь... :Aga:

----------


## Tajussa

*Анатольевна*,
Привет всем!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
А я в таких случаях достаю кольцеброс. Правда взрослых надо в это время чем-нибудь занять, иначе через 5 максимум 7 минут выстраивается очередь из взрослых,желающих проверить себя на меткость. :Aga:  идеальный вариант, когда детям можно дать поиграть в фойе или какой-то смежной комнате.
Удачи!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Людочка Оптимистка спасибо! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

> Несколько раз видела на форуме в фотоотчётах "плетение кос". 2 команды: 1 женщина держит ленты, трое их "заплетают".  К чему это подводится? Как? К какому-то обряду?
> Расскажите, пожалуйста!
> 
> P.S. Да, и какой длины эти ленты?


У меня в качестве прядей - ленты из подкладочной ткани, которые заправлены в пяльцы. Провожу редко, если предполагается русский блок или просто не хватает игр. Музыку ставлю - "Иван купала" что-нить.
Мордочка - моя бывшая футболка.







Пока выношу - поднимаю и смотрится очень нарядно, как куколка идет...

----------


## КартинкаИр

У кого есть красивые слова для поздравления молодоженов от родителей.
Очень нужно что-то новенькое и главное небольшое.

----------


## Kley

*Tajussa*,*koluchka*,*Сильва*,
*Танечка*,*Леночка*,*Светочка*,
Вы ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!
СПАСИБО вам огромное за кричалки, которые вы мне сочинили! :Ok: Кричалки СУПЕР!  :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Использовать попробую все, вот мои детки накричатся!!!

----------


## Adel

> пару конкурсов для детей этого возраста


А у меня деткам очень понравилось Пап узновать по носу(можно по любой части) и музыку диджей поставил из мультика про цветных осьминожек, было прикольно. Я к стати для завязывания глаз использую спец. очки для сна из самолета - очень удобно, особенно с детьми. Ну и рисунки - лучший подарок молодым. И прищепки с родителей они снимали, и со стульями игру можно.

Удачи.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А где можно достать мелодии из немого кино? 

Пришла идея сделать конкурс - понтамиму где нужно будет угадать четырех звезд кино: Чаплина, Монро, Шварцнегера и Джеки Чана. Но я думаю что только угадать артиста слишком просто, может еще какое то задание, или движение, или фразу которую игроки должны передать только жестами, как думаете?

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Но я думаю что только угадать артиста слишком просто, может еще какое то задание, или движение, или фразу которую игроки должны передать только жестами, как думаете?


 - мне кажется, что достаточно, чтоб они их изображали, можно вначале просто фон киношный пустить, пусть они покревляются, гости угадают, а потом выступление на бис и тут уже включить соответсвующую для каждого героя музыку :smile:

----------


## Adel

А может все таки прописать в задании какое нибудь действие (Напр. Ч.Чаплин у которого улетела шляпа) А то веть этот конк. не костюмированный,  и если гости не оч. артистичные то будет лажа, разве нет? Вот задания бы прикольные придумать.


А кто знает как проводят конк. когда на ткани нашиты маленькие платья и дырки для лица и рук. Что делает, говорит ведущиий и игроки?

----------


## swinging

> А где можно достать мелодии из немого кино?


???
Это как? Оно и называется немое, потому что без звука (это я сейчас умничал).
Если тебе нужна музыка для сопровождения сеансов немого кино, то это проблема - она игралась вживую. Можно вырезать из фильмов Чаплина или найти вырезанную кем-то, но не факт, что она будет характерной. Нужен какой то регтайм исполненный на Honky Tonk Piano.
Умничать закончил, теперь по делу.
Вот попробуй мелодию, должна подойти.

*Olde Timey - Kevin MacLeod*

Удачи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки-мальчики, по моей просьбе Наташа-Гвиола и Tajussa-Танюша сделали Первый танец молодых- микс. 
Ссылку на произведение Тани я с её разрешения даю здесь
http://files.mail.ru/WPLTOZ
Уважаемые модераторы, переместите куда надо.
Может, кому-то пригодится... :Aga:

----------


## Adel

> Нужен какой то регтайм исполненный на Honky Tonk Piano.


????

В этом месте я че то не очень поняла, но то что найти такую музыку оч сложно я уже поняла я уже 4,5 часа пытаюсь найти хоть что нибудь - и просто полный голяк. А те альбомы с музыкой Чаплина что нашла  - не качает, выдает ошибки на половине скачки. Вообщем я в растроеных чуВствах.

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за мелодию, очень даже подходит :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
. И если есть еще хоть что нибудь в этом духе , пожалуйста, напишите ссылочку, а то одной мне маловато.

----------


## shoymama

*Adel*,
 Здесь еще три мелодии. Думаю, то, что надо.
http://files.mail.ru/BT742J

----------


## novinka15

Adel, и сюда зайдите.

Charlie Chaplin (Музыка немого кино. "Modern Times" (1936))http://music.tonnel.ru/?l=music&alb=3787

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> пару конкурсов для детей этого возраста - один можно подвижный, а другой - занять их чем-то, чтобы подольше видно не было.:wink:


Я в таких случаях использую шары-трансформеры: "скрутить" подарок молодоженам, праздничный головной убор и т.д.. Если позволяет площадка и погода на улице-мелки.

----------


## Tajussa

Привет всем!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Adel Отправила в личку, и дублирую здесь ссылку на 3 мелодии из фильмов Чаплина. Самая популярная мелодия - из фильма "Огни ночного города" в 2-х вариантах.
http://files.mail.ru/L3SKS6
Всем удачи!

----------


## swinging

> И если есть еще хоть что нибудь в этом духе , пожалуйста, напишите ссылочку, а то одной мне маловато.


Вот ещё одна в том же духе, исполненная тем же дядькой, правда уже на обычном пианино. Кстати, Honky Tonk Piano это фортепиано с особым полурасстроенным звонким звуком. (это я не умничаю, а для информации)

*Plucky Daisy- Kevin MacLeod*

Удачи!

----------


## novinka15

> *Иринка Картинка*,
>  танец незамужних не под фатой, а под веночком .....под соответствующую песТню....


http://narod.ru/disk/12196674000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.htmlОксана Білозір - Загадай бажання

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Может с подводкой, что девушки загадают желание и после танца с невестой оно сбудется. Как говорится, проще остановить дождь, чем девушку, собирающуюся выйти замуж.

----------


## Гвиола

*tatiana-osinka*, можно и мой вариант дарить,я не против.
Вот тут он и хранится  http://files.mail.ru/I4YM1M
Вальс & рок-н-ролл.(Вальс из к/ф "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь,рок-н-ролл Э.Пресли).
Не увидела тему музыка первого танца,выложила здесь.Уважаемые модераторы,переместите куда следует.

----------


## Владленыч

*Adel*
Здесь лежит архивчик, мелодии старого кино, правда мидишные, но ничего, несколько раз пользовал: http://files.mail.ru/JDV64V
Может кому ещё сгодится?

----------


## vz_event

Девочки здравствуйте! Так я по вам соскучилась, аж сил нет...Но и нет возможности выходить в интернет(((

Делюсь с вами последними идеями и фишками...
1. На последней свадьбе молодые просили "штрафовать" тех, кто болтает и не дает слушать тосты. Что я придумала. Из цветной бумаги сделала карточки желтые и красные. И как в футболе если кто-то из гостей шумел, выходил курить не в перерыв, как-то негативно вел себя...Сначала я давала 2 желтые какрточки, как предупреждение, а 3 уже красную, но с заданием, то есть на обратной стороне карточки было задание, человек сам его тянул и делал что-то смешное. Начиная с середины мероприятия дисциплина была идеальная))))))

2. В начале свадьбы я сказала гостям, что молодоженам подарили 2 пылесоса красный и серый, и что они готовы подарить его самому активному участнику)))) гости действительно во все играли и в конце вечера по выбору молодых парень Володя оказался победителем, я спросила его какой ему пылесос красный или серый? Он попросил серый....в зал внесли...веник -лучшее средство для уборки, обвязанный 
-))))))) серой лентой.

3. хочу сделать в эту субботу игру, помогите с муз. оформлением.
Нужны: классная барабанная дробь, гитара желательно испанская, клавишые(либо пианино), труба(саксафон, дудочка), балалайка (все соло) и фрагмент Витаса из оперы №5 где он горланит "аааааааааааа" и песенка с начала "Вдруг, как в сказке скрипнула дверь".
Тема такая, молодожены сами выбирают 6 человек со свадьбы 2 женского пола и 4 мужского. Мы им раздаем инструменты барабан, гитару, синтезатор, дудку, балалайку и одному мужчине микрофон. Говорим, что это вокально-инструментальный онсамбль и ему сейчас надо разыграться и распеться. Сначала вызываем девушку с гитарой, говорим, что у нее самый сексуальный инструмент и сейчас играя на гитаре и обязательно красиво двигаясь при этом, она будет разыгрываться. Включается нарезка гитары и так каждый инструмент с нарезками и человек еще подтанцовывать должен. В конце приглашаем вокалиста, врубаем Витаса)))) потом, когда все разогрелись, включаем песенку "счастье вдруг" и они уже все там играют. Должно супер получиться!!!

И еще просьба, у кого есть текст в стихах, молодожены попросили, в начале свадьбы, найти с самым длинным носом, красивой преческой, стройными ножками и т.д.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Марья, это даже не семечки, а косточки абрикосовые, с ними варенье вкуснее о чень приятно, когда они поподаются и хрустят! Удачной варки!

----------


## Гвиола

*vz_event*,Никуша( извини за сокращение) спасибо большое! Можно мне кое-что взять на вооружение?
Ссылки на звуки дала в личку,а то боюсь Саша настучит по ..опе!

----------


## Марья

> Несколько раз видела на форуме в фотоотчётах "плетение кос". 2 команды: 1 женщина держит ленты, трое их "заплетают".  К чему это подводится? Как? К какому-то обряду?
> Расскажите, пожалуйста!


Лариса, у меня это как испытание для невесты, когда воруют жениха. Как правило, до этого жених уже доказал, что с холостяцкой жизнью распрощался, вот и подговариваю "похитителей" доказать это и невесте. Обращаюсь к гостям, спрашиваю: чем в старину замужняя женщина отличалась от незамужней девушки? как правило кричат: косой!!! Правильно, говорю, незамужняя ходила с одной косой,а прямо на свадьбе ей косу расплетали и заплетали две и это уже на всю жизнь. Но мы же не будем сейчас прическу невесте портить? Но две косы все же заплетем. У меня два комплекта (по три) ярких атласных ленточек, метров по 5, соединенных в начале петелькой. Эти петельки невеста одевает на пальчик указательный или средний. Одну косу плетут замужние женщины, другую - незамужние. И кто быстрей заплетет. Происходит все это под "Уж ты Порушка-Параня" Продиджи. Как правило, девчонки быстрей врубаются, у них движения прямо в танец превращаются и косу быстрей заплетают всегда, на что делаю такой комментарий: Конечно, куда замужним спешить? Плети себе да плети...А незамужним торопиться надо, а то проплетут чужую косу и свою опоздают расплетать....

----------


## sokolixa

*Сильва, Оптимистка, shoymama, Марья*,
Девочки, спасибо за разъяснения!
*Марья*, я вот что-то в этом роде и предполагала,спасибо огромное!

----------


## shoymama

*vz_event*,
Идейка неплохая,только сомневаюсь с финальной песней. Может, что поинтереснее?

----------


## vz_event

> *vz_event*,
> Идейка неплохая,только сомневаюсь с финальной песней. Может, что поинтереснее?


Там в начале песни все эти инструменты звучат по очереди, а в конце песенка уххх как рассходится, аж ноги сами просятся в пляс... Но вот я в нете не могу найти оригинальную версию песни с фильма прям.
Вот с инструментами, только пока гитару скачала...

Девочки помогите с эстафетой найти самый длинный нос, стройные ножки и т.п.

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

> И еще просьба, у кого есть текст в стихах, молодожены попросили, в начале свадьбы, найти с самым длинным носом, красивой преческой, стройными ножками и т.д.


Вот что нашла на страницах любимого форума:

Игра «Передай пакет»
У меня в руках пакет
Только адреса здесь нет.
А получит это счастье
Дама в самом красивом платье.
Твой наряд уж так хорош
Только подарок ты этот не трожь
Хоть и пользуется он спросом -
Передай его джентельмену с самым аккуратным носом.
Во всё мире всё же есть -
Таких носиков - не счесть...
А вот дам с пышной причёской -
Их немного - раз,два и обчёлся...
Поглядите-ка вокруг
Обойдите большой круг.
И отдайте сей пакет -
Пышней чьей причёски нет.
Твои волосы - ну диво!!!
Ты действительно красива,
Только есть средь нас один
Стройный дядя-господин.
Ты к нему быстрей беги -
И подарок подари.

Всем известно с древности -
Стройность - признак верности.
А ещё, наверняка,
Много есть в тебе ума.
Вот умом своим раскиньте,
Взглядом девушек окиньте
И отдайте презент даме
С самыми очаровательными глазами.

Красивые глазки - всегда наслажденье!
Мужчин очаровывают до помутненья.
А чем привлекают нас кавалеры?
Да, вероятно, своим размером...
Кто самый высокий и рослый на вид?
Его предстоит вам сейчас найти...

Вы самый высокий и рослый на вид,
Сегодня удача над вами парит!
Но, к сожаленью, не ваш сей футляр,
А ведь получит его юбиляр!
Вы к юбиляру идите сейчас,
Ценный футляр передайте от нас.


О, Тамара, виновница торжества;
Вы – символ !
Откройте, откройте посылку скорей:
И то, что в посылке, коллективу налей!


От гонца поступила посылка,
Только без подписи, вот как обидно,
Должна зал по кругу она обойти,
Что бы владельцев себе обрести!
Что же в посылочке этой лежит?
Красавица милая пусть поглядит, та,
Что к ведущему ближе сидит!(передаете посылку)
Посылку вы можете подержать,
И отдать, не сестрам, не братьям,
А девушке в самом нарядном платье!(передаем)
Бриджит Бордо от зависти бы зарыдала, 
Как ваш наряд бы увидала,
Но ждет посылку другой,
Мужчина с лысиной самой большой. (передаем)
Лысина ваша, признак большого ума, 
Но снова посылка пришла не туда,
Приз свой получите вы видно потом!
Посылку отдайте,
Мужчине с большим животом,
Вот это животик, вот это диво! 
В него поместится бочонок пива,
Но приз не для вас, беги по дороге,
К женщине у которой, самые длинные ноги!(передаем)
Ножки красивы, ну что тут сказать, 
А посылку и вам придется отдать,
Что в ней не мучайтесь вопросом,
А отдайте мужчине, с греческим носом!.(передаем)
Нос ваш не так уж велик, и вообще, 
Вы отличный мужик, 
Посылку в руках чуть-чуть повертите, 
И женщину с пышной грудью найдите.(передаем)
Да, это натура,
Но с ней пофлиртуешь дружок ты потом!
Жаль, но и Вам посылку придется отдать,
К самому высокому парню надо бежать!(передаем)
Ростом хоть ты и велик 
Но сила не в росте, правда, мужик! 
В посылке сюрприз, а не касторка. 
Отдай ее дай даме с самой красивой прической.(передаем)
Вот это искусство, впрямь красота ,
Но вновь посылка пришла не туда,
Это еще далеко не конец, 
Посылку получит самый крепкий боец!(передаем)
И правда атлет, Сила, ум, красота,
Только подарок не для тебя
Хоть сердца девиц Вы страшно мучайте, 
Но подарок все равно Вы не получите. 
Долго по залу посылка гуляла, 
Только хозяина не отыскала.
Так как хозяин не один ведь, а два.
Посылку откроют муж и жена



или


Дорогие гости!
У меня в руках пакет, 
Только адреса здесь нет.
А получит это счастье дама в самом красивом платье

Твой наряд уж так хорош, но подарка ты не трожь
Хоть и пользуется он спросом 
Передай его джентльмену с самым большим носом

В нашем мире многое есть
И больших носов не счесть
А вот дам с пышной причёской-
Их немного-раз, два и обчёлся....
Погляди-ка вокруг, обойди большой круг
И отдай сей пакет - Пышней чьёй причёски нет

Твои волосы – ну диво!
Ты действительно красива,
Только есть средь нас один лысый дядька-господин
Ты к нему быстрей беги и подарочек неси.

Всем известно с древности
Лысина – признак верности
А ещё, наверняка ,много в лысине ума
Вот умом своим раскинь,
Взглядом девушек окинь
И отдай подарок даме с самыми очаровательными глазами

Красивые глазки всегда наслаждение
Мужчин очаровывают до помутнения
Но хочу вас попросить жениху молодому подарок вручить

Тебя со свадьбой поздравляем 
Семье любви большой желаем,
Но знаешь сам ты, что пакет предназначался не тебе
Отдай его сейчас тому, кто дорог сердцу твоему
И если любишь без сомненья, отдай его без сожаления!

----------


## Jenik25

> помогите с муз. оформлением.
> Нужны: классная барабанная дробь, гитара желательно испанская, клавишые(либо пианино), труба(саксафон, дудочка),


Отправляю барабаны, гитару, трубу...

----------


## Анжелла

> Идейка неплохая,только сомневаюсь с финальной песней. Может, что поинтереснее?


Я делаю это под песню- Бутылка вина. Проходит классно.

Пы.Сы. Кто у меня просил музыку, пока не могу выслать. Простите! :flower:  Но у меня инет не тянет. С первого сентября перейду на обычный и всем вышлю все. :Aga:

----------


## lezi

Коллеги подскажите.
За 2 дня до свадьбы молодые позвонили и попросили провести у них свадьбу.Все бы ничего только у них не будет столов накрытых,а будет шведский стол.Как поставить свою работу что бы было и гостям и ведущей и диджею удобно. Никогда так не работала.Может был у кого такой опыт?

----------


## Kley

Дорогие форумчане, может у кого есть  музыкальные нарезки или песни( можно только названия - нарезки я сама сделаю) :Oj:  в которых идёт речь о какой-то мечте или о том, кем хочет стать человек, например,
-хочу быть птичкой;
-мама, я хочу стать пионером;
-а мне летать охота;
-хочу стать олигархом;
-хочу стать космонавтом;
Эти у меня уже есть.

Мне на праздник для своих первоклашечек нужно. Помогите, пожалуйста собрать.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Марья*,
Я просто поражена, до чего же отличаются обряды!...
На Украине незамужние с 2 косичками, а замужняя- с одной, которую заплетают и оборачивают вокруг головы ( как у Ю.Тимошенко)! А сверху- платок, как символ замужества, простоволосой замужняя женщина не могла показаться на людях. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ой, пока почитала, забыла, зачем зашла.
В Проказнике скидки!!!
Кто поближе ко мне живет, присоединяйтесь!
И просьба к тем, у кого есть возможность им позвонить- уточните стоимость минимального заказа!

----------


## sokolixa

Люди!
Может есть у кого-нибудь песня, или, хотя бы, кричалка с именем *Ростислав*?
(внезапный заказ на субботу)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Пересмотрела рекламу Проказника- ничего особенного... Наверное, отбой.

----------


## optimistka17

> В Проказнике скидки!!!


 На прошлой неделе, к сожалению еще без скидок, заказали на 2500гривен, а получили на 1500... Увы, снова многое только в прайсе, а на складе нет очков практически никаких, свечи далеко не все... А сумма заказа, можешь пробовать  от 1000 гривен...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*optimistka17*,
Люда, там теперь написано 200 долларов.
Но кроме париков и свечей, я там ничего не нашла интересного.
А что вы там так много заказывали? Мелочевку?
Можно еще на призы кое-что взять, наверное...

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте дорогие!
 Нужна помощь специалиста по фотошопу. Нужно одно фото подкорректировать. Личное. Кто согласен помочь напишите в личку пожалуйста. :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*lezi*,



> только у них не будет столов накрытых,а будет шведский стол.Как поставить свою работу что бы было и гостям и ведущей и диджею удобно. Никогда так не работала.Может был у кого такой опыт?


Таня, у нас только в таком варианте и проходят все праздники. Приближаетесь к нашим условиям потихоньку.:biggrin:
В наших краях это выглядит примерно так:
1.Встретила молодожёнов хлебом-солью и свадебным коридором
2.Пригласила гостей вручить им подарки и цветы при заходе в зал.
3.Кто подарил подарки, проходят в зал за праздничные столы
4. Пригласила торжественно под фанфары в зал молодожёнов
5. Сказанула приветственное слово всем.
6. Если на столах хотя бы огурчики и помидорчики солёные и свежие стоят - то сразу же первый тост
7. После первого тоста - приглашаешь молодожёнов открыть свадебный буфет, т.е. они просто первыми подходят к столу, на котором стоит вся еда, берут там тарелки и первыми проходятся со своими тарелками и набирают на тарелки всё, что им нравиться.
8. Молодые ушли к себе за стол и тут ты приглашаешь уже гостей подтянуться за едой.:biggrin:
9. Если на столах не будет ничего, кроме вилок и пустых бокалов - тогда сначала пригласи молодых открыть свадебный буфет, подожди пока они и гости себе еды наберут, а потом уж первый тост.
В идеале бы лучше, чтобы на столах хоть какая-нибудь закуска стояла. 
И ещё - скажи своим молодожёнам, чтобы стол, на котором вся еда будет стоять, был от стены отодвинут, чтобы гостям можно было с двух сторон к нему подходить и набирать на тарелки. Иначе, будет длинная очередь. Заколебёшься ждать, пока все наберут, пауза затянеться. В это время пущай какой-нибудь фончик всё время играет.
А потом, у работников кухни спроси - когда они будут подавать смену блюд? У нас это обычно бывают холодные платы с различной рыбой и морепродуктами около 7-8 вечера. Просто объявишь гостям об этом и всё. (у нас все свадьбы, как правило начинаются в 15-00 и до 1 часу ночи).
Вот, примерно так.:biggrin:

----------


## вокся

*Kley*,
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу...
Я так хочу, чтобы лето не кончалось...
А я хочу, хочу, хочу опять по крышам бегать, голубей гонять...
Как я хочу мерседес...
Хочу пингвинчика _(Степанцов)_...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Братцы, помогите с кричалкой на  дату свадьбы 22 ( 29)августа Сережа Алена, и Сережа Лиля буду очень признательна :flower:

----------


## вокся

> для своих первоклашечек нужно.


Да... Про пингвинчика - это, явно, не в тему... Sorri :Oj:  Надо дочитывать посты до конца...:wink:
Radiotrance "Я хочу стать космонавтом"
Я хочу стать звездой...

----------


## Наталюшка

> Сережа Лиля


есть в кричалках...

----------


## shoymama

*Kley*,
Посмотри в детских выпускных пост про шляпу с детскими мыслями. Там подобные нарезки кто-то выкладывал

----------


## Djazi

Обращаюсь к  белорусским коллегам или тем, кто проводил  белорусскую свадьбу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие обряды в Белоруссии? Просто вчера приезжала невеста и сказала, что они с женихом должны трижды обойти столы с гостями в самом начале, ей мама сказала, что есть такой обряд. А мне что говорить в это время? Что это за обряд? И ещё какие есть обряды в Белоруссии?

----------


## vz_event

Девоки, у кого есть псня "у оленя дом большой, он глядит в свое окно"? Хочу на свдьбе для деток сделать, сначала им покажу.  потом под песню они сами

C Залом 

У оленя дом большой. 
Ведущий предлагает всем зрителям рассказать рифмованную историю про зайца, иллюстрирую слова движениями: 

- У оленя дом большой. - показываем руками над головой крышу дома. 

- Он глядит в свое окно. - показываем руками перед собой квадратное окно. 

- Заяц по лесу бежит. - изображаем бег на месте. 

- В дверь к нему стучит. - изображаем стук кулаком в дверь. 

- Тук-тук! - стучим правой ногой в пол. 

- Дверь открой! - открываем дверь. 

- Там в лесу… - показываем большим пальцем за плечо. 

- Охотник злой! - изображаем руками ружье. 

- Быстро двери открывай, - показываем рукой приглашение в дом. 

- Лапу мне давай! - выставляем руку вперед ладонью наружу. 

Затем можно еще несколько раз рассказать эту же историю, пока всем станет невмоготу, то есть пока ведущий сам не запутается.

----------


## лилечек

Завтра провожу 25 летие девушки по имени Светлана. Она незамужем. Подскажите красивое поздравление?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*лилечек*,
Все знают: наша Света - 
Восьмое чудо света. 
Она - мечта поэта, 
Она - дыханье лета, 
Когда мы пьем за Свету, 
Мы чувствуем все это.


ветлана - милая душа, 
Ты даже в имени светла! 
В нем столько трепета, тепла, 
Да и сама всем хороша! 
Легка в общении, проста, 
Но и с веселым озорством 
Стремишься сделать все с умом 
И потому средь нас - звезда! 
В твой именинный, светлый день, 
Когда к тебе благоволит 
Твой Ангел, что тебя хранит, 
Нам поздравлять тебя не лень. 
И поздравляем! Будь всегда 
Щедра на добрые дела. 
Желаем нежного тепла, 
Любви на долгие года!


Светлана! Светлою душою 
Вы покорили нас. 
Стишок позвольте небольшой 
Вам посвятить сейчас. 
Светить всегда, светит везде - 
Нелегкий это труд. 
Пускай же люди, как к звезде, 
Постоянно к Вам идут. 
И пусть душевное тепло, 
Подаренное нам, 
Стократ вернется к Вам, назло 
Всем бедам и врагам.


Зовут ее Светланою, 
Как в песенке одной. 
Она всегда желанная, 
В компании любой!


Хоть весь свет, а хоть полсвета 
Обойди, но лучше нету, 
Потому что чудо это 
Тоже носит имя Света.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
У истока пути,
У развилки дорог
Немудреный напев
Подхвати, ветерок.
Я хочу, чтоб ты песню
Светлане отнес,
И коснулся ресниц,
И коснулся волос.
И Светлане звезду
На заре подарю:
Пусть не гаснет огонь,
Я в котором горю!!!

----------


## swinging

> Девоки, у кого есть псня "у оленя дом большой, он глядит в свое окно"? Хочу на свдьбе для деток сделать, сначала им покажу. потом под песню они сами


От мальчиков помощь не принимается принципиально? Если надумаешь изменить принципам, то поройся в этой теме, по-моему на второй странице, было что то похожее на оленя.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=114671

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> От мальчиков помощь не принимается принципиально?


Саша, ты у нас автоматически за девочку принимаешься!:biggrin: Ты уже давно наша подружка!

----------


## novinka15

Vz_event, Муз.игра "У ОЛЕНЯ ДОМ БОЛЬШОЙ" (с форума, кажется).

http://narod.ru/disk/12222987000/%D0...D0%99.mp3.html

----------


## Kley

> Посмотри в детских выпускных пост про шляпу с детскими мыслями. Там подобные нарезки кто-то выкладывал


Всё перерыла, не могу найтиkuku

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Kley*,
я кое что выкладывала. идите ловите на почте. незнаю пригодятся ли мои
упс....а на этот ящик письма не идут? куда высылать то?

----------


## tataluna

vz_event 
У Сергея Ермашкевич есть прикольная песня "Учитель танцев " под неё тоже здорово с детками играть

http://www.ermak65.ru/dets.htm

----------


## optimistka17

> вчера приезжала невеста и сказала, что они с женихом должны трижды обойти столы с гостями в самом начале, ей мама сказала, что есть такой обряд. А мне что говорить в это время? Что это за обряд? И ещё какие есть обряды в Белоруссии?


 Оля! Такой обычай характерен и для Украины...
 Да только последние годы этого никто практически не делает...
 Нарушаем? возможно.. Но я говорю так... Если раньше *в родном доме* трижды обходили, это как бы заговор, чтоб столы ломились, чтоб изобилие было в *семье...* . В родном доме , чтоб был достаток...
Но свадьбу-то мы гуляем не дома, а в чужом месте .И какой нам смысл заговаривать, чтоб столы в *кафе* от закусок ломились...
 И представьте себе, что папа с двумя молодыми пойдет вокруг столов круги наматывать. А если трудно пройти? Если не дай Бог платье зацепится или испачкается? У кого какое будет настроение после этого?
 Вобщем, я мягко так подвожу клиента к тому, чтоб они от такого обряда *отказались*...

----------


## vz_event

swinging , вам 100 миллионов извенений и просьба!!!!)))))
Мне нужна именно песня со ловами "уоленя дом большо"..Заранее спасибо самому мужественному мужчине на сайте!!! :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Заранее спасибо самому мужественному мужчине на сайте


Я хоть и не самый мужественный мужчина, но песенку нашла и сейчас вышлю..

Оп, песенка уже у тебя на почте... Плюсик... Сразу скажу,- ничего друго у меня нет...

----------


## vz_event

ну вот,  опять  мимо :biggrin:
Оптимисточка буду благдарна безмерно! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

Дорогие мои, выручайте. Молодые сегодня приехали( это за два дня до свадьбы) и сказали, что шаров гелиевых они заказывать не будут.Дорого.А у меня по плану первое застолье заканчивается первым танцем, а потом шары желаний в небо, тем самым вывести людей на перекур.Чего теперь делать, ума не приложу.Как логично закончить первое отделение?Чего можно вместо шаров после танца?Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Lizaele

> Как логично закончить первое отделение?Чего можно вместо шаров после танца?Подскажите, пожалуйста!


 Танцевальный перерыв

----------


## optimistka17

> а потом шары желаний в небо, тем самым вывести людей на перекур.Чего теперь делать, ума не приложу.


 Практически всегда делаю перекур в конце первого застолья. Вернулись с перекура, пять минут за столом. Любой застольный конкурс, чтоб вновь собрать внимание гостей И первый танец, которым открывается первое танцевальное отделение... 
 Мне гелиевые шары вообще не нужны...
 А если так уж хочешь придерживаться своей структуры, то и не меняй последовательность. Так можно ведь *сжечь* например *холостяцкую* жизнь.. То есть ты выводишь людей на улицу на костёр...

----------


## tataluna

Юльчита
У нас после первого танца молодых танец с отцом, затем сына с матерью затем танцевальный конкурс для гостей, то есть танцем молодых открывается танцевальная программа :smile:

----------


## vz_event

я после первого танца делаю международный поезд, то есть когда молодые ещ на танц поле, невеста красавица первая, пото жених и я хитро говорю, ко любит наших молодоженов выбигаети становится за ними в попровозик, выходят практически все)))))

----------


## Юльчита

Спасибо, девочки, за советы. :flower: Только дело в том, что у нас второе застолье -дарение, а там 70 человек, поэтому в течении второго стола никак первый танец не воткнешь, а открывать танцевальный перерыв после первого застолья мне кажется рановато, первый стол 40 минут,, не созреют еще, мне кажется.



> То есть ты выводишь людей на улицу на костёр..


Людмила, а вот это идейка!!!А чего сжечь можно?

----------


## Касатик

Девочки и мальчики, подскажите, пожалуйста, "*Глухонемой Дон Педро"*-кто или что это?:redface:Заинтригована!...И еще, как снимается подвязка с ноги невесты? Мне показалось, что её снимают :Vah:  зубами? Не смейтесь, пожалуйста :Aga:  я не нашла этого нигде. Заранее благодарю вас!

----------


## shoymama

Да, Наташ, бывает и зубами. Или просто невеста снимает и вносит в зал.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои, кто в стихоплетстве силен, ПОМОГИТЕ!!! В личку просьбочкой кину!!! Стыдно, но башка не варит, а надобно к завтрему!!!  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

А я после первого стола делаю перетанцовочку. Идет на Ура!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> А чего сжечь можно?
> __________________


 Так я вроде как написала- холостяцкую жизнь...
 А хочешь,- пусть народ называет любую белеберду, от которой надо избавиться  в семейной жизни( посещение стриптиз-клуба, заходы налево, пьянки с друзьями и пр..) И будешь сама например писать это на самолетиках бумажных( дети или девчонки пусть сделают...)И вот эти самые самолетики пусть жених в огонь и запустит...
 Вот тебе и* Огонь*, вода и медные трубы в начальной стадии...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Чего можно вместо шаров после танца?Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Я всех гостей из-за стола поднимаю вот таким способом. После танца прошу молодых втать лицом друг к другу и взяться за руки. Потом всех родственников приглашаю встать вокруг молодых и положить свои руки на их руки. Потом друзей зову встать вокруг. Ну и слова про большую дружную семью, про взаимоподдержку. А дальше делай. что у тебя намечено, можно лентой всех связать для крепости уз, можно танец знакомств, а последнее время встаём в хоровод и песня в подарок от всех гостей - Ах эта свадьба. Дальше музыку включай. Кто потанцует. кто покурить пойдёт.

----------


## optimistka17

> И еще, как снимается подвязка с ноги невесты? Мне показалось, что её снимают зубами? Не смейтесь, пожалуйста я не нашла этого нигде. Заранее благодарю вас!


 Да, так и есть Зачастую *зубами* подвязку и снимают... Поэтому я и прошу невесту предварительно подвязку опустить чуть выше колена...
 В любом случае оговариваю этот момент с женихом. И если ему такой момент не нравится,- я никогда никого не принуждаю...

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Дорогие мои, кто в стихоплетстве силен, ПОМОГИТЕ!!! В личку просьбочкой кину!!! Стыдно, но башка не варит, а надобно к завтрему!!!


Что конкретно требуется? Напиши.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Светочка, спасибо, за отзыв, но уже все сделали... :flower:  Мне помогла самая лучшая мама на свете. Дорогая Шоумама СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
     Людочка, спасибо, отбой!!! :flower:  Все сделали с Олей. Завтра буду как огурчик вся готовая..!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

[QUOTE=Юльчита]




> Спасибо, девочки, за советы.Только дело в том, что у нас второе застолье -дарение, а там 70 человек, поэтому в течении второго стола никак первый танец не воткнешь, а открывать танцевальный перерыв после первого застолья мне кажется рановато, первый стол 40 минут,, не созреют еще, мне кажется.
> 
> 
> согласна с Людой
> 
> Цитата:





> Практически всегда делаю перекур в конце первого застолья. Вернулись с перекура, пять минут за столом. Любой застольный конкурс, чтоб вновь собрать внимание гостей И первый танец, которым открывается первое танцевальное отделение... 
> Мне гелиевые шары вообще не нужны...


я вообще сломала стереотипы, что второй тост должен быть за родителей, я его делаю последним в первом застолье и объявляю, что все желающие разделить с родителями их радость, могут подойти со своими бокалами к ним, пусть они почувствуют, как все рады за ваших детей, за вас, ставится "Родительский дом" или что-то другое, по обстановке, и объявляю первый 10 минутный перерыв. Свидетелям поручаю возможность по истечению перерыва пригласить всех за стол. Пара застольных моментов, молодых в центр зала, игра "составь фразу" с помощью гостей, все на танцполе, перекричалки, перешумелки, два круга "Ты и я одна семья" и потом, когда молодые в кругах совпадают "Горько" и первый танец молодых. А потом или для  сватов быстрое, или для свидетелей. и танцы минут 20-30, от народа, а я готовлю блок дарения - так же как и у вас он идёт вторым...

----------


## Юльчита

> перекричалки, перешумелки,


Света, что это? Кричалки или что-то другое?

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,у меня родители жениха пригласили гармониста. Куда его впихнуть-то?
Ну,понятно,можно песню "Ах,эта свадьба" спеть,частушки.Обычно,приглашают мне знакомых гармонистов(и то уже года три как не звали),а с этим не знаю,что делать.
Телефона его у молодых нет,знают,что он самоучка!:eek:Вот такой подарок для молодых и тамады!

----------


## shoymama

Под ручку его и вместе с бабульками -  в закуток или на верандочку, если есть. И пусть там хоть охрипнут. У меня иногда появляюися такие товариСЧи. Я так и делаю. И никому не обидно.

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*,Лёлечка, это уйдет больше половины свадьбы!
Сейчас жених позвонил,"обрадовал" -он (гармонист)тоже свадьбы ведет!

----------


## shoymama

А может, его напоить? Или... "с бесчувственного тела..." :rolleyes: (чёт у меня от ремонта юмор заметно почернел, сорри:frown:)

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*,Оля он как Шурик,не пьющий. Я в отчаянии
Чую будем тянут одеяло!

----------


## shoymama

Да, это хуже, чем две хозяйки на кухне. Крепись, мать! [img]http://s2.******info/54793ce98d6a984ff2413cdba361c3f5.gif[/img]

----------


## Ильич

> ГАРМОНИСТА!
> Вот попадалово!


Ты ЧООО? Гармонист это класно!
люблю искренне гармонистов - зажигают черти!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Обожаю ясность : да- да, нет-нет. Чего уж проще


Ясность есть - это залог , дали ДА, не дали - НЕТ. И всЁ!

----------


## olgaleona

не дели одеяло- дай ему пару раз гавкнуть-типа этот блок на 2 ведущих- соло от гармониста...кукушку с макушкой совместно делай...а потом спасибо...но...молодые попросили чтобы это провела только я

----------


## Ильич

УВЕДОМЛЯЮ:
У меня поменялась АСЬка
Теперь 565668399

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ребята и девчата...
А куда пропадают посты?
Я на гармониста отвечал, глядь а ответа та уже и нету..
Что за фигня, а?
Может у нас теперь после ухода Вовки новый цензурный комитет заработал? Неправильное слово удаление, гнилой базар - БАН?
обьясните мне модеры, кто убрал мои слова?

----------


## skomorox

*Ильич*,



> Я на гармониста отвечал, глядь а ответа та уже и нету..


Только что пришла из беседки номер 7 и видела там твой пост про гармониста - что ты их любишь и они очень зажигают -черти! Ты про это писал там? Или что-то другое исчезло?

----------


## optimistka17

> куда пропадают посты?
> Я на гармониста отвечал, глядь а ответа та уже и нету..
> Что за фигня, а?


 Цензура отправила твой пост в тему "Всегда ли прав клиент?"
 Абсолютно неясно для чего было сделано такое перемещение, потому как если человек читает тему, то никак не поймет вдруг возникшего разговора о баянистах и по какому поводу твои цитаты...
*Если переносить, то весь разговор целиком, я так думаю, а не вырванный из общего контекста фрагмент...*
Но не нам , простым смертным, судить об этом...
 Мои разлагольствования , не сомневаюсь, тоже исчезнут.. И это , кстати, правильно...Тема-то Доска Объявлений "Ищу, прошу, помогите..."

----------


## swinging

> Людмила, а вот это идейка!!!А чего сжечь можно?


Сжечь можно дрова, на которых можно подогреть горячее ко второму столу. Вместо дров можно использовать стулья. Если стулья металические, то всё... свадьбе капец. Ни шаров, ни костра!!!
:biggrin:
(Это вчера я умничал, а сегодня шучу)
Пы.Сы. Вообще то есть один выход. Можно сжечь гармошку Наташиного (Гвиола) гармониста!!!

Удачи!

----------


## Jenik25

> Девочки,у меня родители жениха пригласили гармониста. Куда его впихнуть-то?


Наталья, раз им нужен гармонист, значит они очень любят попеть! Устрой им конкурс "Можешь, спой!" Я его делаю с нарезками, а у тебя будет супер - с живым гармонистом!!! Класс!!! Продумай заранее и напечатай список песен, которые он должен будет играть по-порядку. Участвуют все гости сидя за столом. Если поющая компания, проходит очень весело и с азартом! Делишь гостей на две команды (по столам или две половины зала). Объявляешь правила, что будут звучать песни поочерёдно: то для правой половины, то для левой. Когда звучит песня (у меня отрывок в оригинале), то гармонист играет, а у тебя - ты поёшь вместе с ним (если не поёшь - не пой), потом музыка резко останавливается и задача команды гостей допеть песню (звучавший куплет или припев) с правильными словами. Допели - заработали балл. Затем поёт вторая команда. Например, если ты не будешь петь, то их задача - не только допеть, но и сохранить мелодику после того, как гармонист остановится (чтобы на слова сильно не обращать внимание, потому что когда поёшь, они все подхватывают - им легче). Задания надо усложнять, чтобы не все песни были типа "Сиреневый туман", можно вставить типа "Лучшие друзья девушек - это бриллианты", но вопрос - сможет ли гармонист сыграть подобные песни? Тогда может все вроде "Огней так много золотых" подготовить. Или сделать два списка песен для него, пускай выбирает, что у него лучше получится. А ещё можно усложнять вставляя именно отрывок из куплета, а не припева. У меня всегда ошибаются на песне "Бухгалтер" - там куплет состоит из двух частей. Первая часть звучит, дальше обрывается, а они все начинают припев петь, а я им - стоп! Не так. Зато сколько состязательности. У меня тут случай был 30 июля. Прошло на свадьбе 20 минут от начала 1-го застолья, и вырубается свет!!! Вы представляете??? На 1, 5 часа! Но праздник-то должен продолжаться, а у меня 85 человек! Вот уж я там наоралась! А у барменов и свечей даже не было. Зажгла я запас плавающих, стало более-менее светло! А говорить-то надо без микрофона. Здесь и пригодились мне застольные развлекалки. И отлично прошел "Можешь, спой!" Я запевала, а они продолжали. Голос, конечно, подсел, но в итоге - все довольны! И вроде как без света - своя романтика, а не проблема. Извините, что много болтаю. Вот здесь, Наталья, я и вспомнила про гармониста и подумала, что как бы было здорово, чтобы он был!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Обращаюсь к белорусским коллегам или тем, кто проводил белорусскую свадьбу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие обряды в Белоруссии? Просто вчера приезжала невеста и сказала, что они с женихом должны трижды обойти столы с гостями в самом начале, ей мама сказала, что есть такой обряд. А мне что говорить в это время? Что это за обряд? И ещё какие есть обряды в Белоруссии?


Ольга, это оказывается и древний русский обряд. Тут как раз на днях перечитывала энциклопедию русской свадьбы и процитирую из неё: "Родители жениха встречали новобрачных с иконой (отец) и хлебом-солью (мать) и благословляли их. Хлеб разламывали на две половины над головами молодых, и каждый должен был хранить свою половину до конца жизни. Благословлённые молодые кланялись родителям в ноги (считалось - если поклон сделан разом, то жить будут дружно). Далее дружка со словами: "Как голубь без голубки гнезда не вьёт, так новобрачный князь без княгини на место не садится" - усаживал молодых за стол на лавку, покрытую вывернутой шубой ("шуба тепла и мохната - жить вам тепло и богато"). Свекровь ухватом или сковородником "вскрывала" молодую, то есть снимала с неё покрывало (фату), здоровалась с ней и подносила подарки. З*атем молодых троекратно обводили вокруг стола, и начинался свадебный пир*."

----------


## swinging

> Ребята и девчата...
> А куда пропадают посты?
> Я на гармониста отвечал, глядь а ответа та уже и нету..
> Что за фигня, а?


Никто его туда не переносил (я посмотрел запись действий по темам). Либо это какой то глюк, либо ты его сам туда запостил нечаянно (это как версия).
Пы.Сы. Пост возвращён на его (поста) историческую родину.

Удачи!

----------


## Элен

Мне как-то даже обидно за гармониста стало.Почему вы решили,что он может что-то испортить? С ним просто нужно договориться,что он займёт,например,минут 20-30 зал теми же перепевками,а потом пару полечек и вальс.Затем включаете свою музыку и танцующие продолжают дискотеку.Когда возникнет необходимость,снова попросите наиграть частушки,народ их любит,только я бы посоветовала распечатать немного своих,например,про жениха с невестой или их гостей.Потому что есть такие тёти,которые обожают петь частушки,но знают их немного и начинается беготня по залу - то пою,то забыла.
Если к гармонисту подойти в начале торжества и наладить контакт,я думаю,он будет доволен и не станет мешать,а только поможет.Это действительно классно,когда есть возможность самим немного перевести дух,пока гостей занимает гармошка.У меня брат играет,так народ как заведёт частушки,можно полчаса спокойно отдохнуть,подготовить следующую игру,марафет навести...
Но это,конечно,если человек-гармонист путёвый и ему не сказали заранее,что он должен спасти свадьбу и помочь тамаде своим талантом.Если наобещали,что вести ему,а ведущая для прикрытия,то тогда да....... сочувствую.

----------


## shoymama

Ой, не знаю, как у вас, а у нас гармонист (не боянист, не аккордеонист, а именно гармонист с буквы "Г") - это стихийное бедствие на свадьбе. На гармони играют в основном пьяненькие дядечки с помятым фейсом. Причем, на гармони знает твердо Дядя Вася два аккорда. И ФФсё! Лично мне эту лажу слушать отвратно. Есть один лауреат, так онн солистом в оркестре им. Осипова. По свадьбам ему - неформат. Вероятно и правда  народ будет поющий. Только вот сэкономив на профессиональном боянисте и пригласив гармошку (тьфу-тьфу! дай бог, чтоб ошиблась), заказчики сделают своим гостям медвежью услугу. Вы представляете в исполнении ГАРМОНИСТА "Лучшие друзья девушек - это бриллианты"? Я - нет. У меня такая свадьба была. Люди были неподъемные, но сильно поющие. И этот фрукт не смог сыграть даже "Старый клен". Так кто-то из соседнего дома притащил БОЯНИСТА - типажного такого, весь в коже, с длынными волосами и гонором. Только пьян был так, что пальцами не ворочал. Знаете, как выкрутились? Я попросила разрешения поиграть на его инструменте (Играю на аккордеоне весьма посредственно, на на слух подберу все, что угодно). Часа полтора-два я им аккомпанировала... только на  аккордах,т.к. клавиатуру боянную просто не знаю и играть не могу. Свадьбу продлили на 2 часа... Все довольны (маникюру капец!)

----------


## Элен

> Хлеб разламывали на две половины над головами молодых, и каждый должен был хранить свою половину до конца жизни.


Это как интересно? Даже не вопрос,просто размышления.А что если не сохранится...Вот не знаю,столько обрядов всяких и объяснений им.Мне кажется,что браки потом и распадаются именно из-за предрассудков всяких.У меня свадьбы не было и родители не благословляли и никаких обрядов не совершали мы,а живём душа в душу.А другие сестрички кучу всяких клятв,обещаний,обрядов провели и у всех всё насмарку...
Привожу к примеру - вот даже взять этот поклон,что выше описан - если поклонились разом,то дружно будут жить,а если,блин,не  вышло,ну платье там заклинило или ещё чего:biggrin:,то будет невеста горемышная всю свадьбу думать,как же ей теперь жить тяжело будет,день,два,месяц будет думать,пока это не превратится в реальность её же думками.Ведь всегда говорят,что мысли трансформируются.И вообще это всё надуманно,кто бы это проверил.
Да,так принято,я согласна,соблюсти все традиции,как "испокон веков".А по мне,так ну их,если б у меня была свадьба,я бы забабахала просто гулянье без всех этих прибамбасов.Или,как у Раюшки были молодожёны,всё наоборот,все в белом,а я - в чёрном,все букет девчушкам незамужним бросают,а я от замужних ловлю.
Чего-то меня сегодня не туда несёт,гроза была у нас страшная,а я,прям,как та ласточка - сквозь бурю,шум,гром и молнию домой добиралась,может стукнуло всё-таки...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Ой, не знаю,*как у вас*, а у нас гармонист (не боянист, не аккордеонист, а именно гармонист с буквы "Г") - это стихийное бедствие на свадьбе. На гармони играют в основном пьяненькие дядечки с помятым фейсом. Причем, на гармони знает твердо Дядя Вася два аккорда. И ФФсё!


Нееее,ну в том-то и дело,что я имела ввиду нормального,который подобрать на слух всё может и свой багаж хороший.Наташа же не написала,что он какой-то особенный.
У меня папа раньше свадьбы играл,так любую песню подыграет,а брат с малолетства с ним.Только это не "у вас",потому что мы сами-то не местные,тоже оттуда.:tongue:Это опять же не зависит от того,где человек живёт,а только от того - какой он сам по себе.

----------


## Djazi

> Хлеб разламывали на две половины над головами молодых, и каждый должен был хранить свою половину до конца жизни.


Так вот, может почему некоторые молодожёны, принципиально, не хотят каравай раздавать гостям?

----------


## Jenik25

> Привожу к примеру - вот даже взять этот поклон,что выше описан - если поклонились разом,то дружно будут жить,а если,блин,не вышло,ну платье там заклинило или ещё чего,то будет невеста горемышная всю свадьбу


А я вот начиталась этой энциклопедии - и страшно стало! На каждый шаг - какая-нибудь присказка, да примета. Прочитала, что на венчании в церкви, кто из  молодых раньше свечу свою задувает - тот раньше умрёт. А если одновременно (так надо!!!), то проживут долго и счастливо и умрут в глубокой старости. Я вспоминала, как же мы задували эти свечи, мужа замучила вопросами, а потом подумала, что, какое счастье, что я тогда этого не знала и что у нас видеосъёмки нет. И сплю спокойно. Вот так с этими приметами, лучше принимать их, как народное творчество, потеха, юмор.

----------


## shoymama

Мои не раздают. Вместо этого делят "свадебный калач" (обычный рожок сдобный, без начинки или чего похожее, что притащат) на две части и на скорость понеслись по гостям, кто скорее скормит. И обряд вроде соблюли, и каравай цел.

----------


## skomorox

Люди, помогите мне советом. 
Ситуация такая: серебряная свадьба, жена хочет бросать букет. Как это подать? На молодых свадьбах бросают отдельно подвязку и букет, а тут как быть, если все уже семейные пары? 
Вызвать по одному представителю от семьи и бросать букет невесты и сказать, что - кто поймает, значит, они будут следущими претендентами на серебряную свадьбу, и все присутствующие здесь гости - будут дружно гулять на их серебряном юбилее? 
А как с логикой быть? Ведь у каждого, кто выйдет от какой-нибудь семьи, разный семейный стаж. Может быть, букет поймает тот, кому до серебра, как до Пекина! Не стыковка! 
Что сказать такое универсальное, чтобы всем, кто поймает - подошло бы? Как это всё преподнести?

----------


## shoymama

Ир, именно букет? А если предложить такой сувенирный... ну не знаю, как правильно называется...  в общем. веник-оберег такой, красивенький у нас на рынке с Украины привозят. Идут влет. Там на нем и бусинки, и цветуечки пришпандорены. Может, этим пульнуть, вроде как семья делится своим счастьем?

Во, нашла

----------


## skomorox

> Хлеб разламывали на две половины над головами молодых, и каждый должен был хранить свою половину до конца жизни.


Это уже атавизм какой-то!!!!:eek: Никому сегодня это не нужно.
Или им нужно будет, когда жизнь закончиться на этом свете, сухарик свадебный, как фараону, прихватить с собой на тот свет, на вечную память, так сказать?

----------


## Элен

> веник-оберег такой, красивенький у нас на рынке с Украины привозят. Идут влет. Там на нем и бусинки, и цветуечки пришпандорены. Может, этим пульнуть, вроде как семья делится своим счастьем?


Хорошая идея! Я бы такой с удовольствием словила.
А если принципиально букет хотят бросать,то не упираться именно в серебряный юбилей.Просто сказать,что кто поймает,тот так же счастливо,как наша пара,доживёт до своего следующего юбилея. А потом прикол - невеста бросает,а букет рассыпается в отдельные цветы и ловят все... пусть всем будет счастье.

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> именно букет? А если предложить такой сувенирный... ну не знаю, как правильно называется... в общем. веник-оберег


Оля, совершенно не принципиально, что они там придумают швырять - хоть носки и семейные трусы. Мне главное, как это построить и организовать. если все уже давно женаты.

----------


## shoymama

Ну, тогда может пусть все женатые пары и стоят, но как-нибудь обнявшись, например, и ловят так прямо парами, типа как в игре, когда две руки связаны, а двумя другими вдевают, пришивают, отрезают. Ой, непонятно объяснила?

----------


## skomorox

*Элен*,



> Просто сказать,что кто поймает,тот так же счастливо,как наша пара,доживёт до своего следующего юбилея.


вот, Ленхен - ты как всегда в точку. Спасибо тебе за мысль. 




> веник-оберег такой, красивенький у нас на рынке с Украины привозят. Идут влет. Там на нем и бусинки, и цветуечки пришпандорены


Оля, веники очень симпатичные, но у нас таких не найти, даже простых веников. Они все сделаны не по-русски. От бросания такого веника - отлетит всё, что на нём приделано! Жалко веСЧь красивую портить. Но можно всё-таки подумать над веником,  было бы прикольно такое бросить, оригинально. Спасибо за идею.

Ленхен, ты случайно, нигде у нас не встечала что-нибудь подобное? Я сама попытаюсь так украсить, главное веник маленький, сувенирный найти. Не пылесос же игрушечный кидать!!!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

А ты его не кидай, а с лентами. Тогда, может, и не отлетит...

http://www.vitlen.com.ua/index.php?productID=4664 - тут про них и где взять
покупать дорого, наверное, так хоть текст посмотри, может, пригодится

----------


## skomorox

> А ты его не кидай, а с лентами. Тогда, может, и не отлетит...


в смысле - невеста зажмёт ленты в кулаке вместе с веником? Потом потянут ленты, чья будет привязана, те и победили? 
А вдруг она упрётся и захочет всё-таки кидать букет? Ведь 25 лет назад такого ещё не было и ей хочется попробовать и поколбаситься. Не на золотом же юбилее букетами из веников швыряться!!!.:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Ленхен, ты случайно, нигде у нас не встечала что-нибудь подобное? Я сама попытаюсь так украсить, главное веник маленький, сувенирный найти.


Видела,в гартенгешефтах (магазины огородников) посмотри,в OBI (строит.материал),наверное есть.Я в своём,где работаю,постоянно их с одной полки на другую переставляю,блин.Они посезонно - то нужны,тогда наперёд,то не нужны - снова подальше с глаз долой зимой.Вот если б все на юбилеях их бросали,то мне работы меньше б было,круглый год на  расхват.:biggrin:
Слушайте,а с лентами и правда шикарно бы смотрелось,стоит пара посреди круга с таким веничком и ленты...,так тоже на каждый цвет можно же придумать и пожелания разные,если поймает с золотистой лентой,то достаток в доме будет,если с красной,то любовь.Да,говорить то можно всякое,а веник привязан к одной - счастье.kukuНадо бы подумать,а?

----------


## skomorox

> с лентами и правда шикарно бы смотрелось,стоит пара посреди круга с таким веничком и ленты...,так тоже на каждый цвет можно же придумать и пожелания разные,если поймает с золотистой лентой,то достаток в доме будет,если с красной,то любовь.Да,говорить то можно всякое,а веник привязан к одной - счастье.Надо бы подумать,а?


Чё тут думать, если ты уже всё придумала? :Ok: :biggrin:
Спасибки тебе большие за это!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Элен

Ольге - спасибо  :flower:  Вот где фантазия и полёт мыслей...
Остаётся прикупить веники и убедить гостей,что с "домовушками" их  жизнь превратится в рай.

----------


## Ларико

Я друзьям проводила 20 лет совместной жизни (сама свидетельницей была тогда). И невеста кидала букет. Озвучили, что кто поймает, будет счастливо в браке жить, как Таня и Андрей все эти 20 лет. Как Элен предлагала, как раз. А поймала букет одна из аших подруг, которая в разводе. Ну я сказала, что она вскоре выйдет счастливо замуж,бла-бла-бла... А мужчины начали шутить, что через 20 лет замуж пойдет... и она расстроилась:smile:

----------


## Юльчита

Подкиньте идейку, с чем может попрощаться жених и невеста? По идее Людмилы решила сделать прощание с холостой жизнью и девичьей фамилией (самолетики в костер) Идейка просто класс, теперь ее додумать надо. Для жениха-он не пьет, деревенский парень,  в стрип -бары тоже не ходит( у них в клубе и похлеще стриптиз увидеть можно:biggrin:), невеста тож скромная девочка.Может быть что-то вроде-Прощай утро в одиночестве,...........Подскажите чего еще можно?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> в общем. веник-оберег такой, красивенький


А если такой веничек на свадьбе вместо букета кидать?

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет....я озадачилась следующим: намечается 4-х часовая свадьба, народу будет человек 13-15. Вот и думаю как грамотно выстроить сценарный план - чтобы не было переасыщения программы и при этом весело, интересно и соблюдая все основные свадебные моменты.
Я вижу это примерно так: 
- встреча
- 1-е застолье (тост, родители, они тёща-тесть, свекровь-свёкр, кто глава семьи - тост за любовь, конкурс с молодожёнами, первый танец, дископауза.
- 2-е застолье - сбор подарков (всего 15 чел.!!), застольный конкурс, командный конкурс, дископауза
- 3-е застолье, гадание на первенца, командная игра, дископауза
- торт, застольный интерактив, дископауза
- подвязка, букет, очаг, финал.
Пделитесь своим мнением))))

И ещё хочу попробовать снятие фаты...до этого ни разу не делала. Сама хочууууу...если невеста не будет против.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! Дорогие супер-пупер ведущие, бегу к вам за советом. Пришла молодая пара очень романтичная хотят много красивых обрядов. Для невесты подобрала кое-что, в том числе и танец с папой, а вот что предложить жениху- ума не приложу, подскажите что такое красивое, романтичное, слезное можно сделать с женихом? Заранее спасибо за мудрые советы:smile:

----------


## maknata

> А если такой веничек на свадьбе вместо букета кидать?


А если такой веничек "женатикам" кидать?:wink: Кстати, его легко можно сделать самому из обычной капроновой верёвки. Берём два листа картона нужной вам длины веника (на сантиметр-два больше), наматываем верёвку, толщиной около 2-х сантиметров. Протягиваем другой отрезок верёвки между картонками и сверху крепко завязываем. Внизу междк картонок разрезаем. Берём этот жмут веревок за узел и верхнюю часть разглаживаем вниз. Берём ещё один отрезок верёвки и крепко обвязываем под основным узлом (он будет внутри) и потом обвязывая верёвкой формируем ручку. Далее укладываем это дело на стол, разглаживаем, разбираем на одинаковые пучки (скок хотите, столько и вяжите:wink:, чем больше этих пучков, тем шире веничек) и вяжите первый, потом оставшимися концами верёвки второй, третий и т.д. Осталось только ножницами края подровнять. А дальше клейте-лепите на него, что хотите. Можно распушить его, расчесав ножичком или одним концом тех же ножниц. То же самое можно сделать из обычного шпагата. Вот, попыталась изобразить, правда художник из меня ещё тот, да и спешу на работу:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Медведик*,
 Все логично вроде... Но я бы приготовила про запас побольше застольного (слишком мало народу):smile:
*ОленькаАрт*, Оля с женихом романтичное - может не покатить, они все равно циники по природе. Сделай веселое - прощание с холостяцкой жизнью или переход в женатики...

----------


## Ладушка

Сегодня,  в 11 часов по московскому времени  Потёме возвращено её доброе имя.:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

дайте  плизззззззззззз"волшебный пендель" где то на форуме спрятались частушки,не могу найти:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

> где то на форуме спрятались частушки,


*Раздел "Малые литературные жанры"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82413&page=13

----------


## optimistka17

> Подкиньте идейку, с чем может попрощаться жених и невеста? По идее Людмилы решила сделать прощание с холостой жизнью и девичьей фамилией (самолетики в костер) Идейка просто класс, теперь ее додумать надо. Для жениха-он не пьет, деревенский парень, в стрип -бары тоже не ходит( у них в клубе и похлеще стриптиз увидеть можно), невеста тож скромная девочка.Может быть что-то вроде-Прощай утро в одиночестве,...........Подскажите чего еще можно?


Жених может попрощаться с обедами в сухомятку и с постелью с одной подушкой, с плохо глаженными рубашками и с отсутствием детского смеха, с посиделками до полуночи с пивом и больной головой на утро...

Вообще, я в таких случаях обычно придумываю немного, а потом знаю, что любую дребедень придумают сами гости... Просто надо дать им толчёк

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки и мальчики! Я всё разузнала про гармониста. Он самоучка,играет на баяне,аккордеоне,трубе,гитаре и т.д. Короче,талант! Работает со своей тамадой, так скажем из начинающих (чтоб тамаду не оскорбить:smile:). Талантище есть,а уровень... Но амбиций через край! Работает на заводе. Ещё есть кое-что,но не могу на всеобщее.
Вот теперь я думаю,что делать?

----------


## Юльчита

Людочка, спасибище тебе!!!!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

Дорогие мои всем огромный привет! помогите песенками пожалуйста с именами - 
Илья, 
Римма,
Вадим, перерыла все ни чего не смогла найти, может есть что нибудь приличное, и есть еще два имени, но тут вообще не уверена, что есть такие песни...
Дамир, Руфина....вот так, закидайте мой почтовый ящик, без вашей помощи никак... :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> Жених может попрощаться с обедами в сухомятку и с постелью с одной подушкой, с плохо глаженными рубашками и с отсутствием детского смеха, с посиделками до полуночи с пивом и больной головой на утро...


А если это сделать  буквально? Пронести на красненьких подушечках типа орденов на похоронах (это я ГЛЮПО шучу). Ну правда -  предметы символы холостой жизни, от который избавляются молодые. Продумаем список этих символов и...
Можно доствать из мешка и борсать (куда?), показывать о них ролик со смешными комментариями, сделать игру, кто быстрее выкинет (куда?)

Не, вечером и ночью голова моя варит лучше. 
Ну додумайте!

----------


## skomorox

*Гвиола*,



> Талантище есть,а уровень... Но амбиций через край!


Наташка, позвони ему и обговори его работу: сколько он хотел бы по времени поиграть, какой у него репертуар и на чём будет играть? Выдели в программе под него время и засунь его туда. А потом ещё дай где-нибудь на трубе сыграть. Он и зрители будут счастливы. Много только не давай, а то почувствует себя на "минуте славы", потом - и не не забанишь его.:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> А если такой веничек на свадьбе вместо букета кидать?


[img]http://s15.******info/bc39d2dc0691da3b5240aea1cdb2be04.gif[/img]

Ира, а почему бы и нет? Кто нам запретит? Сам веник хорош. Можно обыгрывать по-любому. Бум думать. Присоединяйся!

----------


## skomorox

> Ира, а почему бы и нет? Кто нам запретит? Сам веник хорош. Можно обыгрывать по-любому. Бум думать. Присоединяйся!


Хоть это и не ко мне было обращение, но я уже присоеденилась!!!!:biggrin:
Элен мне вчера и ссылочку на такой веник у нас, выдала! Во, что у нас есть. Почти такое же, как Оля Шоумама показала.

[IMG]http://*********ru/828898m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> сделать игру, кто быстрее выкинет (куда?)


По-моему, Наташа Макната когда-то подобную идею хотела опробовать. Только там были записки, которые рвали и в мусорную корзину выбрасывали. Но не знаю, делала ли она.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А про веничек, я пожалуй предложу одноё невесте. У меня  свадьба намечается на 15 человек и незамужняя будет только одна. Мы правда договаривались, что в одежде невесты будет что-то спрятано, а подружка искать будет. Только вот куда этот веничек запрятать? Может, ридикюльчик какой под него смастерить ? :biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

*skomorox*,Ириш,не могу я ему позвонить,потому что телефона нет даже у родителей его заказавших,они его после работы встретили очевидно,у завода. Я не собираюсь его сторожить (тем более он работает по сменам).
Решила делать свою программу,а его куда-нить экспромтом ткну! Лишь бы его амбиции не взыграли. Может поставить его конкурсы озвучивать?:biggrin:
Как думаете это его не обидит?

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Ребята*,помогите найти конкурсы для гостей! (свои откровенно говоря надоели.)
Можно в личку!

----------


## Касатик

*Ребята, значит, никто о "Глухонемом Доне Педро" не слышал?!*


> Ребята,помогите найти конкурсы для гостей! (свои откровенно говоря надоели.)
> Можно в личку!


Подвижные или застольные?... И завтра не будет поздно? Я флешку забыла взять, а там как раз игры и конкурсы выбранные, правда, с Форума, от вас, дорогих!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Мне очень нужна нарезка на первый танец молодых, когда в начале медленная красивая музычка, а потом молодежены показывают весь клас под зажигательную быструю. У кого есть варианты скинте в личку. Буду очень благодарна! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Иринка Картинка*,Ирина, а то что выложено в теме посты 767 774 не подходит?

----------


## чижик

> Как думаете это его не обидит?


Здрассти! конечно, не обидит! Раньше, много-много лет назад, всегда баянисты подыгрывали во время конкурсов - нормальное дело. Я бы вообще сделала вид, что очень счастлива с ним работать, типа " ой. как замечательно!Вы мне так поможете! Это будет так здорово - вы мне во время конкурсов сыграете, а потом ещё выберем момент - и соло на трубе исполните! А если народ захочет частушек - то вы и здесь подыграете!Бла-бла-бла..." Включишь самую лучезарную из своих улыбок, он растает и...будет слушаться тебя весь вечер! Надо сразу его к себе расположить.

----------


## Гвиола

*чижик*, наверное,он без трубы придет! Он играет практически на всем,боюсь и на нервах тоже!:biggrin: За совет -низкий поклон!

----------


## чижик

Ну там, смотри по обстановке...Всё равно лучше встретить его радостно-прерадостно, а там...прощупаешь, что за кадр.

----------


## Гвиола

*чижик*,ох,чую попадет мне за флуд,но так и подмывает спросить
За какое место щупать?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## novinka15

Чижик,а лично ЕГО перед свадьбой, интересно, такие вопросы волнуют( _рисовки)_? Он сейчас !!!!! 

А дальше - Ваша работа! возьмете теплепьким, как посоветовали форумчани! Я таких назначаю МАЯЧКАМИ, и , обычно, они тухнут.

----------


## Гвиола

*novinka15*,а это Вы про что сейчас спросили Чижика?

----------


## Ларико

Добрый вечер. Мне нужна песня смешная, детская, от лица маленькой девочки. Или типа пародии на детскую песню (даже лучше будет).Может кто-то знает такую песню?

----------


## Лина М.

> Мне нужна песня смешная, детская, от лица маленькой девочки. Или типа пародии на детскую песню (даже лучше будет).


Ларико, у меня есть (кстати тоже девочки с форума прислали) детская мелодийка из фильма "Усатый нянь". Я ее использую в качестве музфона к детским фотам молодых. А тебе зачем??

*И вопрос ко всем* (извините за то, что в сотый раз кого-то попрошу на него ответить). Как всё-таки сделать букет невесты с ленточками так, чтобы эти ленточки дурацкие не повыпадали и чтобы не было видно привязанную????? У меня это не получается. А я на свою голову отрекламировала эту фишку завтрашней невесте еще месяц назад. А она, видишь ли, не забыла...:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> чтобы эти ленточки дурацкие не повыпадали и чтобы не было видно привязанную?????


Лина, я что-то не заморачивалась, КАК это делается. Мне дочка всегда этот букет готовит. Даже самой интересно стало. Сейчас спросила, она говорит, что ничего особенного не делает. Одну ленту завязывает, а другие просто прикладывает вокруг ножки букета, зажимает в руке и отдаёт невесте. А та тоже просто так же в руке зажимает. Завязанную ленточку не видно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Мне нужна песня смешная, детская, от лица маленькой девочки.


 А может песенка Пеппи-длинный Чулок?



> Как всё-таки сделать букет невесты с ленточками так, чтобы эти ленточки дурацкие не повыпадали и чтобы не было видно привязанную?????


 Немного длиннее должна быть та  лента, которой обернешь букет и зафиксируешь скотчем. ( он намертво фиксирует)А потом обычные ленты. Невеста захватывает пучек лент, включая привязанную. Что же будет видно, если все у невесты в кулаке?

----------


## Сильва

*Ларико-2009*,
 Не подойдёт "У меня братишки нет?"

Кстати, сегодня по телеку случайно вспомнили песню Толкуновой "Смотрит в зеркало девчушка лет пяти..." Сквозь призму форума смотрю теперь на всё.:biggrin: Пожалуй, для слайд-шоу на юбилеях женщины можно делать, должно хорошо получаться.

----------


## Лина М.

> Невеста захватывает пучек лент, включая привязанную. Что же будет видно, если все у невесты в кулаке?
> __________________


 Люда, они выпадают раньше времени....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ира, пользуясь моментом, что ты здесь, хочу спросить: была у тебя уже эта свадьба на 15 человек или только будет?

----------


## Сильва

*SONYA_07*,
 Лина, а я делаю так, чтобы кусочки лент небольшие свисали. Иногда прошу невест купить маленькие сувениры - брелочки, магниты в упаковочках, и их прикрепить. Каждая получает маленький подарок на память, чтоб обидно не было. Тогда в руке у невесты пучок лент - с одной стороны длинные, за которые девочки держатся, а из кулачка свисаю коротенькие с подарками. Такие не выпадут.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, они выпадают раньше времени....


 Да что же за руки у твоих невест дырявые?
Тут должен быть твой четкий инструктаж... И при перекладывании букета из руки в руку невеста должна отпустить все ленты( а та, к которой букет привязан,- та и останется...)

----------


## Лина М.

> Тогда в руке у невесты пучок лент - с одной стороны длинные, за которые девочки держатся, а из кулачка свисаю коротенькие с подарками.


 Ну так и видно же при этом какая привязана!! Та, которая не свисает, и есть привязанная!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*SONYA_07*,
Ещё только будет в начале сентября.

----------


## Сильва

*SONYA_07*,
 А у меня они одного цвета, не отличишь, тем более, что невесте даю уже пучком, там точно НЕ видно. И свисает всего см 25, кто присматриваться станет?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И при перекладывании букета из руки в руку невеста должна отпустить все ленты


у меня не перекладывает, а слегка разжимает кулачок. И ленточки красиво выскальзыват.

----------


## shoymama

> у меня не перекладывает, а слегка разжимает кулачок. И ленточки красиво выскальзыват.


У меня точно так же  :Aga:

----------


## Лина М.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Я провела три свадьбы с кол-вом гостей 20-25 человек и всеми осталась не довольна. Моего труда на них ушло вдвое больше, а отдача слабая. 
Если зал покидает на перекур хоть 2-3 человека, уже ощущается пустота...
На танц. части люди как пошли курииииить.... жених и невеста, бедные, танцуют практически в полном одиночестве. Я побежала взывать к совести гостей, мол, не хорошо оставлять без внимания молодых...
Меня настолько травмирует бескультурье гостей! Они не понимают, что при таком кол-ве приглашенных, каждый из них просто обязан расстаться с собственным эгоизмом и создавать молодым праздник: во-первых, присутствовать, во-вторых, излучать позитив, в-третьих, реагирловать на происходящее! Они не понимают, что молодые постарались ради них: и ресторан, и наряды, и музыка и тд... Надо же это оценить.... А что я увидела? Люди пришли отбыть свадьбу.
Наш народ надо учить культуре поведения на свадьбе. 
На больших банкетах  всё это не так бросается в глаза, потому что всегда есть "боевая ударная группа" гостей, на фоне которых остальные бледнеют или уже стараются подстроиться под общий веселый тон. А вот на маленьких....

----------


## Natali_T

Копирую разъяснения Виктории из Отчётов стр.23 пост 334, надеюсь она не обидится
... Одну из лент НЕ ПЫТАЕМСЯ ПРИВЯЗЫВАТЬ к букету, а КРЕПИМ НА ДВУХСТОРОННИЙ СКОТЧ: одна сторона скотча сразу оборачивается вокруг ручки букета (как правило она бывает пластмассовая), на вторую клейкую поверхность скотча прекрасно "садится" хвостик ленты, он очень надежно держится, не соскакивает, не елозит, и что очень важно нет никаких узлов, мешающих невесте держать букет!!! То есть одна из лент достаточно надежно прикреплена к букету. Остальные предварительно очень аккуратно смотанные в рулончики я быстренько подаю невесте. Подружки невесты быстренько разобрали ленты. Ставим музычку, танцуем, при этом говорю, что когда невеста поднимает букет вверх, вы, девчонки, опускаете свои ленточки вниз, и наоборот. Смотрится такой хоровод очень классно. Ну и ещё один совет (родившийся из собственного опыта): пусть все ленты будут именно белого цвета (отлично гармонируют с нарядом невесты, и никто не заподозрит подвоха – некоторые очень дотошные говорят, а-а-а, невеста договорилась с дружкой, и та специально взяла красную ленту, потому что знала, что именно она будет прикреплена к букету) и ещё оптимальная длина такой ленты 2.5 метра, если ленты будут короче, то хоровод получится маловастенький, а длиннее - далеко расходятся.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А это пост Ирины стр 22 323
а я купила колечко для оформления декора, подобрала такой размер, в который влезет стандартный букет невесты. Нацепила на него 12 разноцветных капроновых лент и у края колечка степлером все ленты закрепила. Это свадебная карусель. (идею подсмотрела у Масяни в ролике). Невеста продевает свой букет в это кольцо с лентами и продолжает держать свой букет в руке. И ничего не падает таким образом, т.к. рука невесты не даёт упасть кольцу с лентами с букета.Дёшево и сердито. Смотриться красиво, капроновые ленты хоть и разноцветные, но из-за того что они прозрачные - их цвета еле-еле видны, никакой аляповатости нет. И никакие ленты не сваливаются с кольца, а значит и с букета. Девочки прокружились на свадебной карусели, а потом невеста быстренько снимает это кольцо с букета и начинаем уже бросать букет. Но это вариант, только для карусели. Букет, намного интереснее и азартнее бросать, чем ленты разжимать, да и как, многие пишут, оказывается и накладки бывают при таком варианте.

----------


## Ларико

Спасибо всем. Песню Масяная нашла! Ей троекратное ура, потому как в подсмотрела... в точку!

----------


## Гвиола

Люди,у меня опять аврал!!! Что за жизнь?!
Диджей сказал,что два года не был в отпуске и уехал до конца сентября!
Милые,подскажите,что подойдет людям 45-50 лет?
В диджейских закромах кроме Сердючки ничего не нашла

----------


## Tajussa

*Гвиола*,
Привет  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Песни 80-х пойдут не плохо, как наши, так и зарубежка.
Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*Tajussa*, зарубежных не велено!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*SONYA_07*,
Лина,  знаю. я вела маленькие свадьбы и полностью согласна с тобой, что это сложная штука. 70-100 человек гораздо проще. Тут будут тольуо самые близкие родственники. Поэтому и праздник постараюсь строить именно на душевной волне, на общении. Хотя такие компании непредсказуемы. Могут оказаться и зажигалками. Молодожёны хотят  побольше сюрпризных моментов, розыгрышей для гостей.  Но за эту свадьбу я ещё не бралась. Перед ними пока тоже свадьбы и к каждой свой подход нужен. Одна компания из постоянных клиентов, которых очень люблю. работать сними удовольствие. Но нужно всё новое. Другая тоже не простая. Поэтому пока за 15 человек не переживаю. Всё ещё впереди.:smile:

----------


## Tajussa

*Гвиола*,
Наташ, ну неужели они откажутся поскакать :biggrin: под тот - же Венус? Это классика. Ладно, не велено, так не велено. У меня есть перепевка Ха-фа-нана на русском, Пьер Нарцисс ее делал, убойная песня. Если надо-выложу. Да и с пенями 80-х могу помочь, если сама не найдешь.
Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

Лина у меня все лето такие свадьбы, большие можно по пальцам пересчитать! Тяжело их работать, и ничего не сделаешь тут! 2 из них были очень веселыми - люди просто умеют получать удовольствие от жизни! А вот если гости тихие - воспитывай или нет - они имеют право отдыхать. Я не считаю. что если пришел на свадьбу - обязан веселиться...я сама люблю тихо посидеть - но приятно... !!! Своими маленькими свадьбами я тоже недовольна - но только к концу лета поняла, что я сама к ним просто не готова! Тут не надо держать курс на активных - надо на послушных. Больше танцевальных игр ( если сами не танцуют), больше смешного в застолье (сделать такую свадьбу более душевной считаю ошибкой - общее впечатление останется унылым), и конкурсы с малым колличеством участников. Еще не мешало бы что б молодые потрудились: подарки гостям, лотерея может быть, номера от молодых, ролики - это все хорошо пойдет... пишу - а сама к этому не готова и сейчас готовиться некогда - а впереди еще такие свадьбы есть  :Aga: :redface:... как только появится время - так займусь и главное к следующему сезону подготовиться к таким компаниям! :wink:

----------


## Ильич

> Милые,подскажите,что подойдет людям 45-50 лет?


КУда кидать?

----------


## swinging

> Наш народ надо учить культуре поведения на свадьбе.


kuku
Ага, в общеобразовательной средней школе. И включить этот предмет в список ЕГЭ.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Люди,у меня опять аврал!!! Что за жизнь?!
> Диджей сказал,что два года не был в отпуске и уехал до конца сентября!
> Милые,подскажите,что подойдет людям 45-50 лет?
> В диджейских закромах кроме Сердючки ничего не нашла


Ах, какая  женщина
Любимая  моя ( утро  ворвалось  в  дом......)
Пугачева
Леонтьев
Кикабидзе
Золотое  Кольцо


Спросить  у  самих  заказчиков :wink: :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> *Ах, какая  женщина
> Любимая  моя ( утро  ворвалось  в  дом......)*
> *Пугачева
> Леонтьев
> Кикабидзе
> Золотое  Кольцо*
> 
> 
> Спросить  у  самих  заказчиков :wink:


Ксень, мне 47, но я такую фигню не слушаю. Не обижайся только.  :flower: 
Лучше правда спросить у заказчиков. :Aga: 

Я бы поставила хиты (не все подряд) 80-х и современную танцевальную попсу.

----------


## swinging

> Люди,у меня опять аврал!!! Что за жизнь?!
> Диджей сказал,что два года не был в отпуске и уехал до конца сентября!


Во даёт! Нашла о чём сокрушаться. У тебя же теперь гармонист будет знакомый.
:biggrin:
А если серьёзно, то ставь под что сама пляшешь. Вот и вся недолга. Только клубняк ставить не нужно, даже если ты его сильно любишь (потом дома послушаешь или в клуб сходишь).  :Aga: 
Обязательно не забудь поставить "Чёрные глаза"  kuku, страсть как они (пятидесятилетние) их любят. И ещё вот эта "Марджанджа" kukukuku.

Удачи!

----------


## Айсидора

> kuku
> Ага, в общеобразовательной средней школе. И включить этот предмет в список ЕГЭ.
> :biggrin:
> 
> Удачи!


А лучше с семьи воспитание начать...:biggrin:
Сегодня звонила одной мамаше. Она на свадьбу к сыну идти не хочет! В трубку мне разревелась и говорит : Он меня не любит!!! Жениться решил, вот и пусть живет без меня!!!:eek:
Пока беседовала о том, как ему важно, что в такой день мама будет рядом и поддержит его, почувствовала себя психотерапевтом!!!! :Vah: 
Куда катиться этот МИР?



Дорогие Поэтессы!  Оптимистка и Таня Курочка золотая! 
А может кто-нибудь еще откликнеться : буду рада принять Вашу помощь, а может и еще кому пригодиться потом.
Готовлю Золотой Юбилей нашему Главбуху. Юбилей в воскресенье. Сегодня она передала мне списки своих гостей и я в шоке!!!! Несколько Августовских юбиляров и есть даже вместе с ней в один день, она им всем приготовила подарки...

Я подумала так: Буду говорить о августе месяце - сбор урожая , яблочный и медовый спас и конечно долгожданный звездопад! Пригласить всех именинников и поздравить.. Если бы кто-то смог написать или переделать какую-нибудь кричалку Или Хлопалку Оптимистки, что бы прозвучали их имена... Было бы просто чудесно!

Вот мои именинники - 

1) Главбух ДК"Тольятти" (Заказчик) *Татьяна* Алексеевна Ненахова - ей *50* исполняеться 23 августа,

2)Тоже 23 августа, только на 5 лет пораньше рождена двоюродная ее сестра *Нина* - ей *55* исполняеться в этот же день! 

3) Самое сложное : *Надежда, ее уже нет, но нужно вспомнить, что родилась она 27 августа.*

4) Дочь подруги Ольги - *Татьяна тоже* родилась 
в августе - число *19.* 

Но моя именинница говорит, что в ней она видит себя, как буд-то вторая Я! Тоже Кабан и Лев.


Немного о моей имениннеце Татьяне Алексеевне. 

Родилась в степи в  селе Дуплятка
Мама Антонина Семеновна
Папа - Алексей Ильич. Хотя на деревне его звали Ленька- Мичман!
Степь, раздолье. Охотились за зайцами.Детство на хозяйстве. 
Помогали матери
15 грядок по 1,5 км (2-3) раза за лето надо прополоть...

2 высших образования (Психология и Торговый институт, экономист, а работает бухгальером главным)

Состояние - Не так, как все!
Черты характера - непрошибаема.
В детстве с соседским мальчишкой обиделись на взрослых, что их не взяли на костры, решили сами яйца печь - сожгли сарай!:biggrin:

Перед 1 сентября собирала на крыше сушеные яблоки и свалилась вниз - оседлала насест! :biggrin:
Всегда в синяках.:biggrin:

Есть любимая собака- Джеф ( как только не зовут и Джеферсон, Бобик, Харек, масяня, нафаня..)
Так как их 3 сестры (Любовь, Татьяна, Валентина) а папа очень мечтал о рождении сына - Татьяна в 13 лет пообещала  когда вырастет - родить  сына и назвать Алексеем в честь папы
Так и сделала. Продлила папин род (И фамилия как у папы) :Ok: 

Очень много путешествует.

Вот самая главная информация...

Может я еще какого-то гостя - мужчину забыла, он тоже в августе родился...Видимо не придет..Не помню как его назвали и в списке не отмечено...

Буду с нетерпением ждать вашей поддержки на августовский звездопад!!!

Оля.

----------


## shoymama

> Обязательно не забудь поставить "Чёрные глаза"  kuku, страсть как они (пятидесятилетние) их любят. И ещё вот эта "Марджанджа" kukukuku.
> 
> Удачи!


Забыл еще Арсена Петросова "Кайфуем" Во прутся!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Айсидора*,

Яблочный Спас, и ореховый Спас...
Все, именинница, только для Вас!
(поищу, писала кому-то. Могу и не найти...)

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=shoymama;

Яблочный Спас, и ореховый Спас...
Все, именинница, только для Вас!
(поищу, писала кому-то. Могу и не найти...)[/QUOTE]

Оличка !  :Ok:  Здорово, еще и ореховый спас!
А я им подарки тоже готовлю - яблоки, мед, лимоны, огурцы, значит будут еще и орехи!!!!:smile:

----------


## shoymama

*Айсидора*,

Я бы использовала именно для подарков

Яблочный спас и ореховый спас-
Все, именинница, только для Вас!
Гроздь винограда, рябины пожар
Примите сегодня от августа в дар. 
(здесь надо продолжить перечисление подарков. Кромсай, как тебе угодно)

Море улыбок, цветов и любви,
Пение птиц и сиянье зари,
Все подарить Вам сегодня желаем
И с юбилеем сейчас поздравляем!

Счастья, здоровья, успехов в труде,
Много удачи всегда и везде!

Вас поздравляет с открытой душой
Любящий вас коллектив небольшой

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
А для тех, кто окажется именинником в этот день. Может пригодится (а может, и нет)
Это стихи для двух женщин Лилии и Елены, родившихся в один день. (Отмечали на работе в обед.) Если что сможешь отсюда взять - буду только рада.


***
Что понедельник день тяжелый,-
Все это ложь, здесь правды нет!
У нас есть повод, и весомый
Устроить маленький фуршет
(праздничный банкет)

Рожденья день – для нас святое.
Коль именинник – ты  - герой!
А их количество двойное
Усилит праздничный настрой.

Мы собрались здесь, чтоб поздравить
Вот этих милых, чудных дам.
Красивых, умных (что лукавить?)
К тому же жен и даже мам.

Пусть день рожденья лишь усилит
Всех ваших качеств хоровод:
Овеет ароматом *ЛИЛИЙ,*
*ЕЛЕНЫ* мудрость привнесет.

Мы только счастья вам желаем.
Несчастий кончился лимит!
Целуем, крепко обнимаем
И знаем: счастье победит!

----------


## optimistka17

> Тоже 23 августа, только на 5 лет пораньше рождена двоюродная ее сестра Нина - ей 55 исполняеться в этот же день!


Сестра сияет.Есть на то причина
 Ведь именинница сегодня Нина
 И даже возраст можем мы назвать
 Ведь ей сегодня ровно Пять и Пять!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Самое сложное : Надежда, ее уже нет, но нужно вспомнить, что родилась она 27 августа.


Есть люди,хоть идут года 
 О них же помнят всюду и всегда
27 августа надежда родилась
 Над нами нынче в небо вознеслась.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Дочь подруги Ольги - Татьяна тоже родилась 
> в августе - число 19. 
> 
> Но моя именинница говорит, что в ней она видит себя, как буд-то вторая Я! Тоже Кабан и Лев.


Кабан и Лев- то милая Татьяна
 Дочь Оли- это чудо без обмана
 В Спас яблочный на свет ведь родилась
 По миру весть об этом разнеслась...

----------


## Элен

*Айсидора*,вот,что получилось у меня.:rolleyes:Но  здесь без именинницы,она ведь будет отмечать свой юбилей и о ней и так будет много сказано,я подумала,что когда ты будешь читать стихи,она,например,будет стоять на сцене (или где) и вручит подарочки двум августовским именинницам,а потом за них поднимают рюмочки.Как-то непонятно,зачем всё-таки именно в этот момент упоминать о Надежде,ведь другим будут вручаться подарки,а этой женщины уже нет. Я бы предложила в таком случае,зажечь свечу в качестве подарка и пусть её тепло передастся ей от всех,кто её помнит и любит.
Месяц август самый лучший,
Самый сладкий он в году.
Потому что всё,что вкусно
Спеет в августе к столу.

Мы сегодня,как в малине,
Потому что среди нас,
Есть ещё и гости Тани,
Что родились тоже в Спас.

Юбилей такой красивый
Невозможно позабыть.
И у нас есть классный повод -
Две пятёрочки обмыть.
Догадайтесь,кто сейчас
Должен выйти на показ?
Нина,Ниночка,Нинок,
Принимай подарок в срок.

Говорит  всегда Татьяна - 
Есть у ней второе "Я"
В этой девице Танюшке
Она чувствует себя.
Родилась в год Кабана,
Лев по знаку зодиака.
Что,узнала ты себя?
Выходи-ка за подарком.

Не сказать о ней не можем,
Её с нами уже нет.
Но мы помним,любим Надю.
Её добрый,тёплый свет.
Родилась,как и Татьяна
В августе и в звездопад.
А тепло души Надежды 
До сих пор в наших сердцах.

Мы собрались здесь поздравить
Этих милых,чудных дам.
Красивых,умных (что лукавить)
За них поднимем по сто грамм.

----------


## чижик

> Ксень, мне 47, но я такую фигню не слушаю.


Я вообще-то всё слушаю. но не фиг приписывать нам, сороко-сорокопятилетним "На сопках Маньчжурии", мы замечательно и под рэп поколбаситься можем! Правда,Шоумама? :Ok: Ну вааще, эта молодёжь! Прям издеваются, сплошные "Голубые гитары" предлагают...Так и хочется вспомнить "москва слезам не верит"- в 40 лет жизнь только начинается! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Вот что вышло про саму именинницу.Я обычно сочиняю такие поэмки юморные с шутками-прибаутками и зачитываю в первом застолье,когда все едят и слушают,обычно перед просмотром фильма.Все с удовольствием слушают и есть над чем прикольнуться и в то же время очень трогательно,что кто-то о тебе сложил стишата.Ведь не каждому человеку посвящают строки.
Дописала не до конца,нужно спать,у нас уже 4 часа ночи,но может сама досочиняешь ещё или Люда поможет,потому что завтра,к сожаленью,меня не будет,только в воскресенье появлюсь. Нравится - используй,нет - я не в обиде.Мне нравится мозги тормошить,даже если не понадобится,серному веществу всё равно польза.:biggrin:

Как-то раз в селе Дуплятка
Над землёй взметнулась весть,
Родилась Танюшка - девка,
Что нельзя глаза отвесть.

Родилась в семье простецкой,
Где хозяйство всё в цене.
Лёнька-мичман на охоте,
Мама Тоня печёт хлеб.

Обойти хозяйство это,
Вам не хватит три часа.
А  "Степановых" семейка
Их прополет в полчаса.

А как выдастся минутка,
Отдохнуть в степи глухой.
Сразу хвать ружьё на плечи
И за зайцами рысцой.

Настреляют - будут с мясом,
Нет,пустые щи хлебать.
Вот такая жизнь - не басня.
Мне хотелось бы сказать.

Не любила Таня мясо
Ей бы что-нибудь острей...
И была мечта девчушки - 
Запечь яйца на костре.

Раз с соседским мальчуганом
Развели они костры.
Только яйцев не поели,
Так как весь сарай сожгли.

Ну,конечно,ей попало,
Батька строго поругал.
Только толку с того мало,
Нрав у Тани круче стал.

Что задумает - свершится,
А характер - ого-го
Прошибить его не в силе,
Был уже совсем никто.

Раз залезла вверх на крышу,
Собрать яблок на компот.
Сухофруктов не собрала,
Зато сорок синяков.

С синяками словно в дружбе
Из года в год она росла
Видно свой сильный характер
Таня из детства пронесла.

В 13 лет,дав обещание,сдержала.
Родить дедуле Лёньку - атамана.
Теперь спокоен Мичман за свой славный род,
Внук добрый и отзывчивый растёт.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Дорогие, мои знаю, что вопрос уже такой поднимали, но я не нашла ответа ...
Подскажите, в какой программе делать красивое слайдшоу для фотографий, с разными спецэффектами, музыкой и остальной красотой (я знакома только с Nero, но он слишком примитивен, а хочется красоты )

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Ксень, мне 47, но я такую фигню не слушаю. Не обижайся только. 
> Лучше правда спросить у заказчиков.
> 
> Я бы поставила хиты (не все подряд) 80-х и современную танцевальную попсу.


Серьёзно?  :Vah: 

А  мне  35 -  и  я  слушаю :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

На  вкус  и  цвет,  как  говорится  :Ha:

----------


## Айсидора

*Элен*,*optimistka17*,
*shoymama*,  и Курочка Татьяна!!!!!
СПАСИБО!!!!!:biggrin:
Это просто ЧУДО  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: -  за несколько часов  -  наваять столько замечательных стихов и все в самую точку! :flower: 
 Обязательно все использую и потом отпишусь!!!
Слава поэтам!!! Пусть Муза всегда будет рядом с Вами!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Готовлю Золотой Юбилей нашему Главбуху. Юбилей в воскресенье. Сегодня она передала мне списки своих гостей и я в шоке!!!! Несколько Августовских юбиляров и есть даже вместе с ней в один день, она им всем приготовила подарки...
> 
> Я подумала так: Буду говорить о августе месяце - сбор урожая , яблочный и медовый спас и конечно долгожданный звездопад!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...74&postcount=6

----------


## Tatiana_S

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,

45-50 лет самый танцевальный возраст, танцуют подо все, кроме клубняка

Шизгара
Африк Симон
Дискомафия - Попурри Диско СССР
Элвис Пресли
Доктор Ватсон - Королева красоты-попурри
Ласковый май на ура идет
Mr. President - Co Co Jambo
Что-нибудь восточное, у ягодного возраста в почете
Мираж
Бони М
Браво любят
Рок-н-рол - всегда на ура

Так, если на вскидку

----------


## Айсидора

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...74&postcount=6


Алина! Спасибо!!!  :Ok: 

Дорогие форумчане! Как часто вы чувствуете себя - счастливым человеком?

Вот я сейчас чувствую!!!:biggrin:
Для этого наверное и создан наш чудесный форум - обмен энергией.  Самое ценное - помощь  и поддержка!
 Ваша энергия мощная, яркая, положительная !
Спасибо!!! 
Элен,optimistka17,
shoymama, и Курочка Татьяна!!!!!
KAlinchik  
хохлушка-тамадушка:)
vikaufmann

----------


## strannix

Народ выручайте, нужен минус на песню "Мама" исполняет Даяна

----------


## Ладушка

*strannix*,
 Иди на почту

----------


## tataluna

Оля.

Windows Movie Maker отличная программа для создания слайд шоу.
Заходиш в пуск-все программы-стандартные-Windows Movie Maker, там значек интересный в форме катушки с лентой.
Удачи:smile:

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Дорогие, мои знаю, что вопрос уже такой поднимали, но я не нашла ответа ...
> Подскажите, в какой программе делать красивое слайдшоу для фотографий, с разными спецэффектами, музыкой и остальной красотой (я знакома только с Nero, но он слишком примитивен, а хочется красоты )


Мне, например, нравится Windows Movie Maker  :Ok:

----------


## vz_event

Ах, рахат-лукумы моей души:smile: кто-нибудь проводил свадьбы у нас на форуме в стиле сказки? То есть сказочный стиль вообще, завт а придут молодые и мне им буквально пару идей подкинуть, вот сижу ночью и в нету рыскаю)

----------


## optimistka17

> завт а придут молодые и мне им буквально пару идей подкинуть, вот сижу ночью и в нету рыскаю)
> __________________


 А у меня такие молодые на днях уже были..( жаль к разговору с ними я не была готова...:wink: ) Невеста- девушка Аленушка.. И внешность сказочная Вот она сама себе и придумала, что свадьба должна быть в сказочном стиле...
 Раз заказа нет, то я расслабилась.
Хотя совсем не лишне потренировать мозги...
Пока в голове отрывочные идеи.-
- Украсть невесту или ее обувь должны Бабки Ёжки, которые  могут выскочить под частушки бабок ежек. А потом еще и предложат гостям на метле покататься ( паровозик такой прикольный, где Бабка Ёжка первая...)
-Может быть идею Золушки использовать, когда принц ищет свою милую, примеряя обувь на разные ножки( тут у меня музыка из Золушки в голове крутится.. Во всяком случае именно под это музыкальное сопровождение обувь невесте возвращаться будет...)
- Какой-то колдовской, да нет, сказочный напиток приготовить. Заговорить на вечную любовь
- Вспомнила как Дима Дональд советовал молодым сердце из зараннее заготовленного теста вылепить, а потом спечь в кафе или ресторане... Тут уж точно чудо- печка должна поработать
-Моя любимая Золотая рыбка. Берём мягкую игрушку в виде рыбки, передаем её из рук в руки под быструю музыку. Обрыв музыки- гость, у которого рыбка,- будет выполнять любое желание жениха или невесты.
-Представление гостей в сказочном стиле,- за тридевять земель, за тридевять морей забрался такой-то гость, но преодолев тяжкий путь, он прибыл сюда со своими дарами... В таком духе...
-Зовем к столу, говорим, что накрыт он скатертью самобранкой...
 -Надо что-то объявить,- у нас гонец верхом на лошадке ( свидетеля садим на детскую лошадку на палочке...)
- Предлагаем молодым и пригласительные сделать в сказочном стиле...
 В некотором царстве , в некотором государстве  решили пойти под венец добрый молодец_______ и сладка девица_______Есть и у вас возможность побывать на пиру...
-Вместо того,чтоб бросать подвязку , бросаем стрелу(для безопасности стрелу из паралона делаем), которая и определит следующего избранника...
-Да, угадай мелодию можно заменить на Угадай из какой сказки фраза( наверно реально найти фрагменты из музыкальных детских сказок)
- Использовать Репку как-то совсем не хочется. Уж лучше взять тему Старые сказки на новый лад...

Повторяю, это просто отрывки, которые должны быть соеденены в общую тему сказочного сценария...
 Но , возможно, что-то натолкнёт на умную мысль...

-

----------


## vz_event

Опатимисточка, вы как обычно точно вцель!!!!Своей стрелой ума и таланта!

А вообще исходя из гостей. на свадьбе будут такие персвонажи

сказачная фея
викинги, Рукодельница и 2 мастера, красная шапочка и серый волк
цыгане с чуйской долины , греки - боги олимпии, Тореадор с Испанкой или викинги
Королева Англии Ольга 1, Герцерг Бургунский, Главный казначей и фрейли , Киевские Князь и Княжна, самурай с гейшей ?
Снежная Королева, Кай и Герда
Гусар и его супруга, Пираты Карибского моря
Лесные нимфы
баба яга костенная нога
Василиса

Вот такая сборная солянка))))

----------


## optimistka17

Вероника! На начальной стадии разговора с невестой ты же можешь предложить и дресс- код для гостей..
 Совсем не обязательно приходить на свадьбу в карнавальных сказочных костюмах, но предложить сказочные элементы можно...
 Пока народ собирается ,можно положить книгу пожеланий, оформленную под старину и ручку типа как с пером. Пусть народ в ожидании молодых уже и пишет
 Я бы наверно взяла для начала одного аниматора, который бы был одет, например бабкой Ёжкой, Лешим или еще каким-то  типа отрицательным персонажем. То есть гости заходят, если откупятся от этого персонажа пусть не денежкой, а каким-то шуточным заданием, связанным со свадьбой...(После приезда молодых этот аниматор ичезает по английски, не прощаясь...)
 Слушай,Вероника, а те персонажи, которые ты перечисляла , это все будут гости? У тебя для них и костюмы есть?
 Вообще мне не терпится увидеть твой сказочный сценарий... Дай Бог форумчане помогут...
 Я ж ленивая, сценарии не пишу. В крайнем случае небольшой планчик сварганю и всё...

----------


## Yuli4ka

*vz_event*!!

Интересная тема - сказки!!  И я пофантазирую... Буду писать все, что в голову взбредет....  Может, понадобится что-нибудь??

А, может, начать думать о стиле проведения с того, что вспомнить, чем обычно заканчиваются все сказки: "Принц и Принцесса поженились и жили долго и счастливо..." или, помните:  "И я там был, мед - пиво пил, по усам текло...."

Вот наша свадьба - этот тот самый пир, та самая свадьба...  какой она должна быть???

1. -  наверное, сказочный антураж...  эльфы, феи....или  Микки Маусы...  на хостинге.

2. - дары - может, в каком-нибудь теремке???  и чтобы вместо свадебных шишек гостям какие-нибудь  "три орешка для Золушки" вручать?

3. - застолье.   ....  не знаю... может, провести тему  преданий - легенд???  у меня за первым застольем люди люди пафос нормально воспринимают...  Генеалогическое древо семьи представить...  какой-нибудь напиток любви приготовить!!  Очаг с пиротехникой зажечь...:biggrin:

4. - первый танец - постановочный однозначно. не знаю какая, но особая музыка...  что-то очень фирменно, или новое, неизбитое...  мыльные пузыри.... лепести роз... (искусственные)

5. - выкупы - согласна с людой оптимисткой.  чтобы тут воровали сказочные злодеи..  чтобы жених смерть кощееву в яйце искал (помните, девченки рассказвали про воду, заороженную в Киндрере)??

6 конкурсы - тоже согласна с Людой:  по сказкам,   по фразам из мультиков...  Подойдет инсценировка сказки "про лукоморье", которую Ильич показывал.

7 призы - или какие-нибудь сувениры особые, или оформить (упаковать) по-сказочному...  чтобы выглядело сказочно... (написала, но как это  - не представляю...). А, может, призы - те же три орешка для Золушки, волшебная палочка, золотая рыбка (магнитик), микки маус (игрушка)... и т.п.

вот... все. что смогла придумать!!!  Удачи!!  Очень интересная тема!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Гусар и его супруга


по-моему, гусар априори - холостяк!!

----------


## спирова ольга

Здравствуйте уважаемые! Подскажите пожалуйста...что такое стенка Ильича...ну или киньте ссылкой...заранее всем благодарна :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

> дравствуйте уважаемые! Подскажите пожалуйста...что такое стенка Ильича...ну или киньте ссылкой...заранее всем благодарна


присоединяюсь...

----------


## LapNik

ТА-ВА-РИС-ЧИ!!!
В сети рылся-рылся, не нарыл.
Нужен *минус Баскова - Натуральный блондин*.
Нашел пАзорную задавку и на платнике. Ткните носом где есчо посмотреть...

----------


## vz_event

Да уж, заказ-то взала, теперь мозги кипеть будут)))
Точно знаю, что буду вести мероприятие, как добрая фея))
Думаю, свадьба будет в стиле объеденение 2х сказочных королевств, а персонажи это тоже сказочные персонажи, которые приехала поздравить молодых, как в Шреке, там же персонажи их разных сказок...
А в конце я хочу заключительный танец молодых, чт обы они одели ангельские крылья, типа любовь окрыляет))))
А еще, госте вызывать прям по свитку, возьму какого-нить глашатая, чтобы после объявления он дудел)))

----------


## LapNik

А-а-а... еще вдогонку вопрос по поиску минуса
*Ведьмина вода (из к/ф "Чародеи")*
авось да...

----------


## лека

*altergot*,
 Оля, девочки насоветовали тебе уже, Movi я тоже там делала, но VЕTER Ирина помоему всем советовала перейти на Pro shop, я скачала, а там на английском, чет как-то туговато для меня.
 Ребята если есть у кого програмка на русском скиньте, и мне тоже. Заранее большое пребольшое спасибо.

----------


## LapNik

смотри личку. Все последнее и по-русски

----------


## maknata

*LapNik*,
 Коль, а кинь и мне вличку то что Оле кинул:wink:

----------


## Масяня

> Точно знаю, что буду вести мероприятие, как добрая фея))
> Думаю, свадьба будет в стиле объеденение 2х сказочных королевств



Вероника, можно похищение невесты сделать под чтение какой-нибудь легенды, пока ты читаешь, к невесте подходят лесные нимфы, дают напиток из кубка отведать, на руки ей накидывают или ленты разноцветные, или венок, в центр зала выводят,  и резко из зала выводят.с возгласами "Прощайте...".. (Невеста должна знать об этом похищении, гости сидят за столами, чтобы не помешать....

Что-то типа такого, а потом как в Марье - искуснице, помнишь у Водяного в плену "Что мне воля, что неволя - всё едино", пусть расколдовывает, на дно морское ныряет, невеста пусть на шифоне танцует, нимфы ткань качают, желания выполняет, чтоб невесту расколдовать, нужно не любовь доказать, а эмоционально поразить. И здесь нашпиговать...

Не знаю, помогла я или нет?
Встречать гостей должны мальчики пажи, глашатай, перед каждым блоком, учитель танцев, для всей свадьбы показывает движения, что-то должно быть романтичное, воздушное...

----------


## novinka15

> ТА-ВА-РИС-ЧИ!!!
> 
> Нужен


Этот подойдет?

http://narod.ru/disk/12310901000/%D0...Narez.mp3.html

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*LapNik*, проверяйте почту



> Письмо отправлено по адресу otdohnem@gmail.com


 :flower:

----------


## лилечек

*спирова ольга*,
*Наталюшка*,
Если я правильно поняла, то Стенка Ильича" выставлялась нашим уважаемым  Ильичом, мне очень понравилось, я ее теперь тоже делаю примерно так:

(невеста садится на стул, за ней встает жених, звучит «Лирика») 
1)	Вот вас двое, вы нашли друг друга…                              
2)	Но если бы не было родителей, не было бы вас  и этого замечательного праздника!   (выходят  к ним родители)
3)	А еще рядом с вами самые близкие ваши люди  (братья, сестры, тети, дяди). Это те, к кому всегда можно обратиться за помощью и советом…
4)	Это люди, которых вы называете родственниками..В них течет родственная кровь! Эти люди, которые всегда будут рядом!
5)	Говорят, не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей! Сегодня рядом с вами ваши друзья!! Если потребуется -  они вас поддержат!!
Вот какая образовалась стена!!!! 
Эта стена прикроет вас от житейских бурь и невзгод, всегда защитит вас!!!

Вот эти люди с гордостью будут говорить всем:
«Да мы у ______________________на свадьбе гуляли!!!!»

Потом, мы все вместе поем "Мы желаем счастья вам!". Это финал.

----------


## Natali_T

Дорогие мои! Подскажите что-нибудь. Сегодня приехала моя невеста на 29 и сообщила, что ей хочется, чтобы на свадьбу прибыл Дед Мороз. Что придумать, кроме банального карнавала ничего в голову не идёт? Помогите!!!

----------


## orsia

*Natali_T*, сразу на ум приходит реклама кондиционеров Дедом Морозом... Может, как-то аккуратно типа "вам в постели не жарко? Кондиционер не нужен?" = проводит конкурс и...

----------


## shoymama

Можно дефиле: Дед Мороз, Санта Клаус и Дед Жара (с чулком на голове - "пошел нафиг")

----------


## Kley

> смотри личку. Все последнее и по-русски


 :Oj:  А можно и мне програмку?

----------


## Tajussa

Привет всем!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
*Natali_T*,
А если Дед Мороз нашел письмо, которое потерялось, или вспомнил одно не исполненное когда-то желание. Девочка писала, что очень хочет, чтобы к ней пришел настоящий принц, или ей подарили настоящего Кена, или еще  что-то в том же духе (привязать к истории знакомства молодых). Но так случилось, что исполнить ее желание он смог только сейчас. А  эта девочка выросла, но желание должно быть исполнено. Ну и как положено, рассказать дедушке стишок, спеть песенку и т.д. А вот и принц - сидит рядом с ней...
Вот как-то так.. 
Удачи!

----------


## КовалеваСВ

А еще можно вспомнить мультик "Дед Мороз и лето". Мол, Дед мороз давно мечтал появиться у нас летом, да не было для этого какого-нибудь особенного повода. А тут такое событие - ваша свадьба! Уж этого Дедушка не мог пропустить! Да и подарочки заодно привез, о которых молодожены еще в детстве просили. 
Там, в мультике еще песенка такая прикольная есть - "Вот оно какое наша лето!"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*vz_event*,
Ой, Вероника, я тоже сказочную свадьбу готовлю. Мозги кипят, идеи зреют. Недела осталась. Как кстати ты вопрос подняла.:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> -Вместо того,чтоб бросать подвязку , бросаем стрелу


Вот такая идея мне очень по душу. Спасибо, Людочка! Потом выложу, что получилось у меня.

----------


## galchonka

Доброй ночи! А я опять с просьбой.. Хочу подружке на юбилей свадебный (5 лет) сделать поздравление от гостей с прилагательными.. Наверняка у вас есть варианты.. Что-нибудь весёленькое.. Поделитесь со мной, ПЖЛСТА.. А? :tongue:

----------


## Анатольевна

Галя, я в своё время использовала такой вариант - может, пригодится. (Взято из книги, автора не помню :frown:).

Дорогие _______  и  _______!
В этот ___________ и _____________ день, когда на _____________небе светит ___________ солнце, в этом ____________ зале собрались ___________ дамы и не менее ______________ кавалеры, чтобы _____________ поздравить вас с ______________ юбилеем вашей ___________ свадьбы.
Желаем вам _____________ счастья, _____________ здоровья, ___________ денег, ____________успеха, _____________ друзей и ______________ любви!
Сегодня в честь вас будут звучать _____________ поздравления, вам будут дарить ______________ подарки.
Мы отведаем ___________ блюда и _____________ напитки, а потом запоём _____________ песни и начнём _______________ танцы и _____________ обжиманцы. В общем, _______________ повеселимся.
Живите ______________, ________________ любите друг друга, и будьте всегда ___________, _____________ и ______________!
           Ваши ___________________ гости!
(последнее прилагательное говорят сами виновники торжества, желательно что-то поприкольней, типа "безбашенные").

Если народу мало, можно текст сократить или  назвать по два прилагательных. И в самом начале попросить, чтобы называли не только восторженные прилагательные, но и что-нибудь "поэкстремальней":smile:

----------


## Наталюшка

дорогие мои... научите выставлять фотографии или пошлите меня туда, где объясняется сия трудная наука.... пожалста..  :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

*Наталюшка*,пояснения в личке!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Гвиола*,

Наташ, спасибо, оказывается так все просто...  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

Ребята у кого есть  музыка из кинофильма "Служебный роман" 
 увертюру и "у природы нет плохой  погоды" нашла в избытке и это медленное. а мне надо:   в идеале подходит обработка DJ Groove только нужно  без слов ( надо то 10 сек). а у него слова :frown: а убирать их или задавливать не умею.

если у кого то есть или сможете задавить фразочки  заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте,дорогие!
  Посоветуйте пожалуйста. Как  лучше обыграть платный вход.  Отказываться от этой затеи молодые не желают. У меня довольно красочная встреча. А тут ещё при входе в зал будет стоять тётя и собирать  по сто рублей "с носа". Ситуация для меня новая.

----------


## Наталюшка

*Ладушка*,

мы иногда делаем платный вход по тарифу:
Блондинка -15 руб.
Брюнетка -13 руб.
Лысый - 1 коп.
Бритый -10 руб.
Небритый -3 руб.
Битый -бесплатно
Небитый -	30 руб.
В галстуке -20 руб.
В бабочке -50 руб.
Юбка мини -10 руб.
Юбка макси -30 руб.
Без юбки - бесплатно
Носки белые -5 руб.
Носки разного цвета – цена догов.
Без носков -творческая цена
В туфлях -	50 руб.
В кроссовках -	30 руб.
В калошах – бесплатно

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ладушка*,
Лада, это в первый же день? То есть не на второй, когда баня, ложки и т.д??? Ну вообще, клиенты изощряются, как могут... Сразу видно, хотят свадьбу окупить.
По теме: в России сторублёвки бумажные? Может, замутить типа лотерею: пишите, гости дорогие, на купюре свой телефон или имя, по вашим купюрам будет разыгран приз. Ну и, в качестве приза - бутылка шампанского с портретами и автографами молодых тому, чья купюра окажется "счастливой". 
Это, конечно, надо с клиентами обсудить(на бутылку шампанского-то они "разорятся"? На большее, я так понимаю, рассчитывать не приходится).
А как ещё можно оправдать платный вход на свадьбу - мне даже в голову не приходит... Нонсенс какой-то...

----------


## Наталюшка

*Ладушка*,
во я дурочка... я-то думала на второй день.. пордон... :Oj:

----------


## koluchka

ребятки! в куда обратиться с просьбой о технической поддержке? в смысле с моим компом разобраться?

----------


## Владленыч

Други и подруги! Кто поможет с песней про Виталия? Искал везде - не нашёл! Может у кого есть?



> ребятки! в куда обратиться с просьбой о технической поддержке? в смысле с моим компом разобраться?


 В идеале, нужно обращаться туда, где его приобретала, если он на гарантии, и даже если кончилась - тоже туда. Можно обратиться в любую фирму, которая занимается продажей компьютеров. Смотря что за проблема у тебя.
Или к приятелю, который  "шарит" в компах. :biggrin:

----------


## Наталюшка

*Владленыч*,
http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic8589.html

----------


## swinging

> ребятки! в куда обратиться с просьбой о технической поддержке? в смысле с моим компом разобраться?





> В идеале, нужно обращаться туда, где его приобретала, если он на гарантии, и даже если кончилась - тоже туда. Можно обратиться в любую фирму, которая занимается продажей компьютеров.


Да, этот вариант лучший, но... могут развести на диагностику, а она стОит денег и не всегда оправдана, если комп на гарантии она клиенту обходится бесплатно, если причина неудовлетворительной работы аппарата не результат его кривых рук.



> Или к приятелю, который "шарит" в компах :biggrin:.


Смайлик нарисован правильно, так как это наихудший вариант, если приятель не заканчивал профильного учебного заведения.

Удачи!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Владленыч*,
Sandrique Superior Alrise - Митяй и Виталик http://mp3sort.org/up/j/d.php?file=4...ceeae04a30e52f
Гудвин - Виталий и Екатерина http://mp3sort.org/up/j/d.php?file=6...cdfc8bb7c05861
Evel Devil - Виталя http://mp3sort.org/up/j/d.php?file=6...7064c3ff85d6b7есть ненормативная лексика!

----------


## ia-malina

Дорогие форумчане! Много раз видела, упоминаеться "Ласточка" только что это притча или что то такое типа рассказа...очень трогательная как я поняла...Может может кто вспомнить?

----------


## optimistka17

> упоминаеться "Ласточка" только что это притча


 Да ,это притча. Выставлял её Толяныч. Она была в исполнении его ведущей Леси.. Проникновенно и нежно рассказано ..Очень душевно. :Ok:  Кто не пытался прочесть или рассказать на свадьбе, в один голос говорят, что сами слезами умываются...
 Уж слишком сильно за душу берет..
 Рассказывается в тот момент, когда провозглашается тост за родителей

----------


## skomorox

> Кто не пытался прочесть или рассказать на свадьбе, в один голос говорят, что сами слезами умываются...


Птичку жалко, короче!:biggrin:
Может, тогда и не нужно это рассказывать?

----------


## Наталюшка

> Птичку жалко, короче!
> Может, тогда и не нужно это рассказывать?


НУЖНО!!!! ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!!

----------


## ia-malina

*optimistka17*,
 спасибо, счас попробую найти...

----------


## Tajussa

*Ладушка*,
Привет! Эти деньги (лотерейные билеты, мягкие игрушки, сувениры, шоколадки и т.д. и т.п., чего только не пишут в приглашения) собираются не при входе в зал, а по мере прибывания гостей. К тому моменту, когда приехали молодые с гостей все "входные взносы" уже собраны. Я всегда заказчикам говорю если делаете платный вход - ставьте своего человека, мне этим заниматься будет некогда.  Иногда, *если молодые захотят*, то в обмен на "входной взнос" гостям выдается или прикрепляется на грудь:
- белый бантик, или
- Белый цветочек, или
- бумажное сердечко с именем гостя (типа бэйджик, если гости между собой не знакомы до свадьбы), или
- бумажные голубки с именами молодых, или
- лотерейный билет (если проводится лотерея), или
- выпуск газеты Свадебный вестник, или
- приглашение на золотую свадьбу, или что-то, что еще придумается.
А иногда ничего не выдается, какая-нибудь тетя (дядя, кузина, приятельница и т.д.) жениха (невесты, мамы жениха, мамы невесты, двоюродной племянницы троюродного брата от первого брака прапрапрабабушки :biggrin: ) собирает "входные взносы".
Вот как-то так.
Удачи!

----------


## koluchka

> Да, этот вариант лучший, но... могут развести на диагностику, а она стОит денег и не всегда оправдана, если комп на гарантии она клиенту обходится бесплатно, если причина неудовлетворительной работы аппарата не результат его кривых рук.
> 
> Смайлик нарисован правильно, так как это наихудший вариант, если приятель не заканчивал профильного учебного заведения.
> 
> Удачи!


блин, ребятки. все правильно, конечно! но неужели у нас на форуме нет темки, где задают вопросы по этому поводу? вроде были.. или на старом форуме, но там вроде тоже посмотрела. может вы поможете? вобщем, переустановила систему. теперь когда хочу скачать файлы , например JPG, он открывается и скачивается в опере. а раньше все нормально было. как это настроить правильно? музыкальные файлы нормально скачиваются. хотела с мейла скачать книжку, форумчане выкладывали - и не могу. у кого спросить как это сделать?

----------


## skomorox

А не может ли мне кто-нибудь подсказать - что делать со свидетелями на серебряной свадьбе? Как их представить, обозначить, что с ними можно шуточного провести? Всё-таки уже люди посолиднее, чем на молодой свадьбе. Поделитесь мыслями и советами. :Oj:  :flower: 

А может мне кто-нибудь ещё показать, где про школу семейной жизни какие-то развлекалочки были? Что это за школа семейной жизни? Я по поиску ничего не нашла.

----------


## swinging

> блин, ребятки. все правильно, конечно! но неужели у нас на форуме нет темки, где задают вопросы по этому поводу? вроде были.. или на старом форуме, но там вроде тоже посмотрела. может вы поможете? вобщем, переустановила систему. теперь когда хочу скачать файлы , например JPG, он открывается и скачивается в опере. а раньше все нормально было. как это настроить правильно? музыкальные файлы нормально скачиваются. хотела с мейла скачать книжку, форумчане выкладывали - и не могу. у кого спросить как это сделать?


Тот же блин, вертАем тебе. Это разве с компом проблемы? Это проблемы с браузером. Что то в настройках, у меня нет Оперы, поэтому посоветовать не смогу. Что то видно в свойствах обозревателя нужно установить или в окне загрузки, кстати я подобную жалобу на Оперу встречаю последнее время довольно часто. Кто то советует менять расширение скачанному файлу с HTML на нужное, в твоём случае JPG. Попробуй, но это всё равно не дело, браузер так работать не должен. У кого Опера подскажут, я пользуюсь старым добрым IE (а ты не пробовала качать Эксплорером).
И уж, конечно, в сервис с такой ерундой ходить не стОит. А тема компьютерной помощи есть даже у нас в разделе ведущих.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125567

Удачи!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Кто не пытался прочесть или рассказать на свадьбе, в один голос говорят, что сами слезами умываются...


А у меня ни я сама, ни гости - никто от Ласточки" слезами не умывается.  :Unknw:  Не прониклась я, видать... Со мной что-то не так?  :Vah:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> А у меня ни я сама, ни гости - никто от Ласточки" слезами не умывается.  Не прониклась я, видать... Со мной что-то не так?



Может, с тобой просто все в порядке, и у тебя нет ни комплексов ни чувства вины перед родителями или перед детьми??

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Может, с тобой просто все в порядке, и у тебя нет ни комплексов ни чувства вины перед родителями или перед детьми??


А причем здесь комплексы и чувство вины? А когда родителей уже просто нет и ты понимаешь, что никому не сможешь сказать уже никаких слов?

----------


## optimistka17

> Со мной что-то не так?


 Тут много факторов. Во- первых есть люди, которые и сериал смотрят , мыльную оперу какую-то и то уже плачут... Переживают за киношным героев, словно за близких родственников... Есть такое понятие, как глаза на мокром месте. Это, как правило , у очень впечатлительных и эмоциональных людей. Именно такими и являются,зачастую ведущие...
 А от того, как ты рассказываешь, с душой или без, с выражением или как диктор читает новости,- от этого и зависит как реагируют гости,- смахивают слезу или ведут разговоры друг с другом ,- не пора ли выпить...
 Это не в упрёк тебе. Это просто моё видение...
Я за то, чтобы на свадьбе были и слёзы( вот такие, от души, от сердца) и радость, бьющая ключём..
 Потому для себя решила , что *Притчу о Ласточке буду рассказывать практически на любой свадьбе...* ИМХО.

----------


## Анатольевна

> Я за то, чтобы на свадьбе были и слёзы( вот такие, от души, от сердца) и радость, бьющая ключём..


Люда, согласна: светлая слеза - да! но не рыдания же вповалку всей свадьбой!
Поверь, я умею рассказать так, чтобы мурашки по коже, и чтобы зал замер - но только почему-то  не "Ласточку".
И родителей я люблю, и жалею их очень...Дай Бог им здоровья.

----------


## skomorox

*Анатольевна*,



> Поверь, я умею рассказать так, чтобы мурашки по коже, и чтобы зал замер - но только почему-то не "Ласточку".


не спорьте! Просто у каждого свой стиль. Зачем делать то, что не твоё, не по твоему темпераменту? 
Мне, например, тоже "Ласточка" не нужна, не моё это. Может, со временем изменю своё мнение, но пока - пущай летает мимо меня!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> не рыдания же вповалку всей свадьбой!


 Да не рыдает вповалку вся свадьба.. Нет этого и не выжимаю я слезу Ласточкой. Это ведь та Притча , которая позволяет достучаться до самой чёрствой души...
 Да что я буду убеждать.. Тут каждый решает сам , что ему нужно.. 
 У кого-то на Ура - Лодочник. А у кого-то Ласточка..( может и неудачный пример, но я просто хотела сказать,-* каждому- своё*...)

----------


## Ольга-63

> может и неудачный приме


 *Ласточка* - это *сила!* и номер очень удачный. Я слышала, как его исполняет *Анжелла*. И иногда нужно на свадьбе 



> достучаться до самой чёрствой души...


   Я его ещё не проводила, но очень хочу попробовать. Взяла на вооружение. Осталось хорошо отработать. Думаю, автор не будет против?

----------


## Анатольевна

Офф-топну в последний раз.



> Да не рыдает вповалку вся свадьба..


Люда, почитать отчёты - именно так и происходит...
Я не писала, что "Ласточка" - это плохо! Просто я попробовала - у меня не пошлО. Вот и всё.
А кому-то она на душу легла...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, мне нужен толчок по сказкам. С какой сказкой можно связать, когда шариками сарафанчики девочкам набивают, а потом лопают. Совсем голова отказывается соображать.

----------


## optimistka17

> С какой сказкой можно связать, когда шариками сарафанчики девочкам набивают, а потом лопают.


 Из "Незнайки" персонажа по имени *Пончик* помнишь?
 Вечно сидел и ел... *Режим питания нарушать нельзя...* А вот когда надо ракете взлететь, тогда и перелопаем шарики. Может так?

----------


## Анатольевна

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
В качестве бреда... "Гуси-лебеди", когда бежала Алёнушка мимо печки, просила спрятать, а печка ей - "Съешь моего пирожка"... Может, девочки печками с пирожками будут?

----------


## Масяня

?*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 а если с зимой связать? Сделать из них снежных баб, а потом в снегурочек превратить жаркими обятьями, да так, чтобы слышно было взрывы

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Приветствую всех, коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой. Точно помню, что кто-то выставлял переделанную песенку "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка". На этой неделе юбилей у директора моего ресторана, в обеденный перерыв будем поздравлять персоналом, пытаюсь придумать поздравление. Песенка бы украсила, я не помню про что там, но помню, что где-то видела.  Подскажите, пожалуйста

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Масяня*,
Светик, ты умница!  У меня же даже есть вариант костюмчиков для снеговиков с шариками, к новому году делала.kiss

----------


## Natali_T

Девочки, спасибо за идеи. Попробую воплотить некоторые в жизнь.

----------


## shoymama

> Приветствую всех, коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой. Точно помню, что кто-то выставлял переделанную песенку "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка". На этой неделе юбилей у директора моего ресторана, в обеденный перерыв будем поздравлять персоналом, пытаюсь придумать поздравление. Песенка бы украсила, я не помню про что там, но помню, что где-то видела.  Подскажите, пожалуйста


Светуль, мое! Выкладываю!

Товарищи, внимание, мы просим не шуметь – 
Про Нину Николаевну хотим вам песню спеть.
Прочтите повнимательней знакомый календарь:
Она своим рождением украсила Январь.
 Припев: тра-ля-ля…

Ах, эта чудо-женщина нежна и весела,
В руках работа ладится, с коллегами дружна.
Семья у Нины славная. Ты вспомни поскорей
Картину знаменитую про трех богатырей!
Припев: тра-ля-ля…

Ах Нина, Нина, Ниночка… с ней случай был такой:
Пришла работать Ниночка в Архив наш областной
У Нины дело спорится , она – специалист.
Ни с кем она не сорится, - такой вот архивист!
Припев: тра-ля-ля…

Всегда она приветлива, подвижна и мила…
И вот она, нарядная, на юбилей пришла!
И мы тебе, как водится, хотели б пожелать
Здоровья, счастья, бодрости, гореть, цвести, сиять!!!
Припев: тра-ля-ля…

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*shoymama*,
 Олечка, спасибище огромное! Ну это прямо бальзам на душу, и совсем немного переделать. 
БЛАГОДАРЮ!!! 
А я вот в своей копилке нашла, может тоже кому сгодится

Сегодня трудно без стакана, 
День знаменательный настал: 
Ужель та самая Татьяна 
Свой юбилейный правит бал?! 

А как свежо еще преданье - 
Мы помним детский детектив – 
Рыдала горько наша Таня, 
Свой мячик в речку уронив… 

Промчалось время ураганом, 
Река печали унесла, 
А ты, прелестная Татьяна, 
С тех пор немного подросла, 

И хорошела год от года, 
Мужчинам души бередя… 
Забудь прошедшие невзгоды 
И те, что будут погодя, 

И пусть судьба тебя ласкает, 
И много выпадет удач, 
И в жилах кровь не остывает, 
И не утонет в речке мяч! 
_(из тырнета)_

----------


## shoymama

О, класс! Уже в копилочке!

----------


## Shagane

*Золотая свадьба!*

Девочки, я ни разу ее не проводила( Мне нужны ваши консультации и советы. Очень.
Я хочу сделать ее в королевском стиле.
1. Юбиляры заходят - их встречает коридор из гостей  - посыпают золотым дождем - конфетти.
2. Поздравление и переаттестация.
3. Посвящение в короля и королеву. Надеваются мантии и невесте - маленькую фату, а жениху - ЧТО?
4. К королю и королеве прибывают послы - представляем гостей для поздравления.
5. У короля и королевы есть придворные музыканты и певцы: поем с гостями песни переделанные
ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ? Ступор!

----------


## skomorox

А мне-то, кто-нибудь поможет с серебряной свадьбой? Как там свидетелей можно шуточно обыграть? Что они там могут делать? Посоветуйте. :flower:

----------


## orsia

Ой, а можно заодно и мне?? в субботу у дедушки с бабушкой 55 лет совместной жизни и дедушке 80. Зовут Анна и Сергей, 6 детей.. как поздравить орыгинально?

----------


## Инна Р.

*skomorox*,
 Ира, ну что ты замарачиваешься? Вон тут (кажется в отчетах)номер с дудками обсуждают, Леша - Гамаюн выставлял недавно - отлично. Придумывай историю маленько другую... и вперед! Смешно будет!

----------


## shoymama

*skomorox*

Ириш, что-то про свидетелей торможу. Кто будет? Женатая пара или просто отдельные личности? И насколько ты готова (вернее, они готовы) их загрузить? На фрагмент или на всю свадьбу? Если на всю - то надо им образы прописывать и текст. А на немножко - да кем угодно. Я бы их поставила антагонистами молодых. Ну, не знаю, пусть бы пакостили помаленьку, а потом - зло наказано, напоено, накормено, спать уложено или нафиг послано... финита ля комедия.  Отрицательных персонажей - пруд пруди. Если мысля греет - ща разовьем!

----------


## syaonka

Большая просьба! Дайте мне , пожалуйста, "волшебный пинок", где можно найти кричалку "Да здравствует дама прекрасная эта!"

----------


## swinging

> А мне-то, кто-нибудь поможет с серебряной свадьбой? Как там свидетелей можно шуточно обыграть? Что они там могут делать? Посоветуйте.


Свидетелей чего?

Удачи!

----------


## maknata

Ой, ребятки, а у меня для свидетелей на обычной свадьбе надо чёт такое сделать, чтоб у них возможно друг к другу воспылали чувства. Так молодожёны и попросили, сказав, что ни у одного, ни у другой пока пары нет.. Надо загрузить их по полной.. А я то уже привыкла не особо нагружать.. у кого какие идеи?:wink: Время терпит, но не долго, до 5 сентября..

----------


## swinging

> Ой, ребятки, а у меня для свидетелей на обычной свадьбе надо чёт такое сделать, чтоб у них возможно друг к другу воспылали чувства. Так молодожёны и попросили, сказав, что ни у одного, ни у другой пока пары нет.. Надо загрузить их по полной.. А я то уже привыкла не особо нагружать.. у кого какие идеи?:wink: Время терпит, но не долго, до 5 сентября..


Наташа, лучше "ламбады в одних штанах" ничего не придумаешь. (ИМХО)

Удачи!

----------


## Katjatja

совсем недавно  в какой то теме было,  на свадьбе 
без переодеваний мужчин вызываешь ну и как бы они женщинами просыпаются,прихорашиваются и идут на встречу к своему счастью . может кто скопировал. киньте в меня пожалуйста
с нашим поисковиком ничего не находит,:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> без переодеваний мужчин вызываешь ну и как бы они женщинами просыпаются,прихорашиваются и идут на встречу к своему счастью .


Участники мужчины, молодые люди, человек пять. Для начала спрашиваю,как им нравится невеста, правда она очень хороша,как они думают легко ли нашей невесте сегодня быть такой красивой. А потом говорю, вот представьте себя на месте невесты. Даю им имена, поприкольней, можно из сериала, который сейчас идёт по телику. А потом они должны пантомимой изображать всё что я говорю:
Раннее утро. Вы спите, шепчете во сне имя любимого. Вдруг звонок будильника. Просыпаетесь, снимаете ночную сорочку и под душ. 
Растираете себя махровым полотенцем.Напеваете любимую песенку и начинаете одеваться. Сначало трусики (они не семейные, а стринги), затем бюсгалтер.Чулочки на правую ножку, на левую ножку. Покрутились перед зеркалом, какая у меня красивая попа, пышная грудь, длинные ножки. Теперь свадебное платье, помогите друг другу застегнуть. Займёмся прической, закрепляем фату.
Теперь макияж. Подкрасим ресницы, нанесём румяна, губки бантиком и помаду. Хороша. Ещё небольшой штрих - духи , побрызгаемся для себя, для него (брызгают в самых разных местах). Ещё раз оценили себя в зеркале. А теперь одеваем каблуки, шпилька 10см., подравнялись и красивой походкой от бедра пошли навстречу своему счастью! (включаю здесь песню я буду вместо него, твоя невеста).
Но проводить нужно, если есть мужчины артистичные в зале, а такие чаще всего есть. И такое вытворяют.А конкурс называется "Утро невесты"

----------


## Сильва

*maknata*,
 А "Школа поцелуев" не подойдёт?

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*!

Наташа!! а мне кажется, что кроме колкурсов надо их (свидетелей) объединять в каких-то заданиях, например, жених с невесто - это одна команда, а свидетели - другая.. они волей-неволей начнуть сплачиваться,  или не против молодых (а вдруг будут поддаваться), а против пары из числа гостей..

Задания им можно какие- нибудь давать (обойти всех гостей. собрать подписи на открытке....  )

----------


## syaonka

> Большая просьба! Дайте мне , пожалуйста, "волшебный пинок", где можно найти кричалку "Да здравствует дама прекрасная эта!"


Спасибо Танюшке-Курочке и Tatiana_S ! Вы наши палочки-выручалочки!

----------


## shoymama

Наташ, по опыту (да и теоретические) знаю, что лучше всего сближают эмоционально окрашенные ситуации, часто даже экстремальные. Я так пару одну свела: создала для них экстремальные условия. Они играли роль ДМ и Снегурочки и воленс-неволенс им приходилось не только быть вместе, но и вместе разруливать разные ситуации.  Сыну уже 17 лет и меня до сих пор не побили. Брак счастливый. А была парочка  -  его не уженишь, ее - замуж не вытолкаешь.
Попробуй создать для них искуственные трудности, которые преодолеть можно только вместе. Не знаю, понятно ли написала?

----------


## vz_event

Ветер Намеринья, я вам на мыло отправила все, что у меня по сказкам готово...
Из игр:
"принцесса на горошине"-попой считать орешки, или "3 орешка для золушки"
Бродячие музыканты, этоновая игра сейчас с вокально-инструментальным онсамблем.
Рыцари-наездники, лягушкой шарики надувать, 
Красавицы востока, когда беруться пары м+ж, сначала танцуют девушки, по очереди восточные танцы, и говорится, что победит та пара. где мужчина будет активней голосовать за девушку, кричать, хлопать, топать)))но когда девушки оттанцевали, такой подвох, что победит та пара,   где мужчина лучше повторит движения своей девушки))))
Далее сама придумала, берем обычную пищевую фольгу и девушки на время, пусть делают мужчинам кольчугу)))) потом зрители голосуют у кого лучше)))

И еще..очень срочно нужно то, что здесь писать нельзя, на букву "м")) Стас Михайлов "жене"..ну очень срочно, кровь из носу.... :flower:

----------


## Элен

*vz_event*,
 держи,Вероничка.:wink:

----------


## skomorox

Помогите мне рифмоплёты зарифмовать вот этот незатейливый смысл - пираты украли туфельку невесты и теперь требуют, чтобы жених и гости выкупали её творческими конкурсами. Если им понравиться, то туфельку вернут.

Ха! Что сидите! Вино, салаты? 
Так не гуляют грозные пираты. 
Вино из бочки, чуть-чуть погрома,
Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!

Женщины лучше - мы не видали,
И потому – туфлю украли!
На корабле у нас, она как дома,
Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!

Нам развлечений - так не хватает,
Пускай жених – туфельку выкупает!

Фсё, дальше не знаю, что там рифмовать. Жду вашей помощи! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Пускай на стульчик сперва влезает
И, словно в детстве, *стишок* читает
Пусть даже старый, и нам знакомый
Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!

Какие конкурсы рифмовать? Чё планируешь, перечисли

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,

Оля, просто общие слова о том, что пираты отдадут туфельку, только после того, как их развлекут малость. А то им хлеба и зрелищ на корабле не хватает!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> Ха! Что сидите! Вино, салаты? 
> Так не гуляют  у нас  пираты. 
> Вино из бочки, чуть-чуть погрома,
> Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!
> 
> Невесты  лучше - мы не видали,
> И потому – туфлю украли!
> На корабле у нас, она как дома,
> Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!
> ...


Я чуть подправила. Ты не против?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Тут небольшая несостыковка: украли туфлю, а невеста на корабле, как дома. Кого или что крали?

Может, тогда так?

Обувки лучше - мы не видали,
И потому – туфлю украли!
И коль невесту обуть хотите -
Сначала нас вы повеселите!

 Или так?
Совсем без женщин мы озверели
А ну, невесту тащи скорее!
Напоим ромом и с ней закусим
Не будет песен (плясок) - Так не отпустим!


Нам развлечений - так не хватает,
Пускай жених – туфельку выкупает!
И привлекает пусть всех знакомых
Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,

Оля, класс! Всё подходит, забираю оптом!:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Нам развлечений - так не хватает,
Пускай жених – обувку выкупает!
И если здесь мы ощутим себя,как дома
Получишь туфлю и бутылку рома.

Для всех гостей уже не ново,
Что ты прекрасный Казанова.
Так обойди по залу круг
И собери своих подруг.
Чтоб нас поймать в любви капкан,
Подружки пусть станцуют нам кан-кан.

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,
*Элен*,

спасибо, девочки за помощь! Малость под себя выправлю и готово! Главное, что вы текст мне накидали!!!!! :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Хва?

----------


## skomorox

ага, хва! Мне надо было только  обозначить выход пиратов, для чего они явились, чтобы начать выкуп туфли.

----------


## shoymama

Ну, тогда удачи тебе! :Aga:

----------


## чижик

> Женщины лучше - мы не видали,
> И потому – туфлю украли!
> На корабле у нас, она как дома,
> Й- охо-хо, и бутылка рома!
> 
> Нам развлечений - так не хватает,


гости все туфельку пусть выкупают!
Жаждем мы танцев и песен знакомых
Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома!

Так что,жених,торопись, не зевай,
вместе с гостями нас развлекай!

Мой вариант, может, тоже сгодится?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои, кинула просьбу в музыку, но продублирую здесь...- Железнодорожники - корпоратив на 4 часа. Музыка по теме: помню лишь Голубой вагон:eek:

----------


## maknata

*marisha612*,
 Мариш, у меня были проводы на пенсию, где железнодорожники гуляли. Сами же и притащили песенку кажись Трофима - жизнь моя дорога кажется. Они так восторженно её слушали. Делала и перепевку на ЖД тему. Чичас постараюсь вспомнить, что пели.
"Электричка", "Опять от меня сбежала последняя электричка", "Мой адрес не дом и не улица" "Сиреневый туман", "Постой паровоз", "На дальней станции сойду", "Рельсы любви", и ещё что то.. вспомню - напишу:wink:

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Ой, посмотрела у Трофима.. не нашла такой.. но точно помню, что там было "Бьюсь как рыба", только вместо жигулёнка - тепловоз.. мож переделка какая то, но голосом Трофима :Aga:

----------


## Наталюшка

а у Королева: А поезд чух-чух-чух огни мерцали...

----------


## shoymama

Дорога железная как ниточка тянется,
А все, что построено, все людям останется (про БАМ)

----------


## Tatiana_S

*marisha612*,

Железнодорожники

Слова: С. Наговицын 
Музыка: С. Наговицын 
Исп.: Сергей Наговицын 

Ладно свиты спальники, как гнездо у ласточки 
Ждут своих начальников поезда-красавчики. 
И дорогой солнечной, словно дети парами 
Едут к сортировочной машинисты бравые. 

Припев: 
Железнодорожники, сердце рвётся к поездам. 
В поле подорожники свет зелёный дарят вам. 
Железнодорожники, жизнь скрепит рессорою 
Кофе и творожники сделаны на скорую. 

После объявления. выхода эфирного 
Подогнали медленно скорый поезд фирменный 
В синей форме девочки на перроне кучкою 
И папаша-стрелочник им помашет ручкою. 

Припев.

Вместе с чемоданами, месяцами летними 
Кавалеры с дамами встанут за билетами 
Ох, вы мои дочери, даже в тишине ночной 
В ресторане очередь и народ у справочной. 

Припев.

----------


## shoymama

*marisha612*,
Королёва в двух видах послала на скайп. Встречай!

----------


## Tajussa

*marisha612*,
Дала ссылку на песни о поездах, железной дороге и железнодорожниках в Песнях о профессиях. Дублирую ее и здесь. http://files.mail.ru/RJFF9K
Удачи!

----------


## ElenaS

доброго времени суток всем!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, минусом queen we will rock you без бэков

Заранее огромное спасибо и много поцелуев!

----------


## optimistka17

Нашла у себя песни 
*-Машинист,
-Вот мчится поезд,
-До отправленья поезда
-Дорога железная*
 Загрузила все четыре....Вот ссылочка( возможно, что-то уже было...)
http://files.mail.ru/TRG3GO

----------


## LapNik

> Железнодорожники - корпоратив на 4 часа. Музыка по теме: помню лишь Голубой вагон:eek:


Зайди на этот сайт
http://www.izmerov.narod.ru/rsong/index.html

----------


## Анатольевна

*ElenaS*,
Лена, зайди в скайп! Отправлю.

----------


## Irina_Aksyutina

Всем привет:smile:! Я новичок, поэтому заранее прошу прощения если не там размещаю информацию. Подскажите пожалуйста тему, идею для фешн-шоу,место проведения спортивный комплекс (спортзал). Или дискотека без алкоголя??? Очень нужно!!!! :Tu:

----------


## Tatiana_S

Дорогие, может у кого-нибудь есть либо кричалка на фарфоровую свадьбу, либо переделка 'Выпьем, выпьем водки’?
Молодоженов зовут Олег и Ольга.

----------


## swinging

> доброго времени суток всем!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, минусом queen we will rock you без бэков
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо и много поцелуев!


Такого нет в природе. И быть не может. Так как оригинал песни исполнен под барабан и хлопки и лишь в самом конце что-то там сыграно на электрогитаре. А если тебе нужена подкладка под хлопалку (или это кричалка?) "Вы-пьем, вы-пьем водки" или "Сва-дьба, сва-дьба, горько!". То так и пиши. Но там одни барабаны и хлопки (я уже недавно об этом писАл :biggrin:). Можно ещё применить караоку, там бэков нет, а тема есть.

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я опять за советом по сказочной свадьбе. Только не ругайтесь те, кто тематические свадьбы не приемлет в этом формате. Буду называть не тематическая, а с элементами сказочной тематики. :biggrin: Я для них решила слайд-шоу сделать, о королевствах, в которых росли и о любви. Мне нужен совет по музыкальной озвучке. Что на жениха можно, что на невесту, и общая. Из Летучего корабля хорошая песня Ах если бы сбылась моя мечта. А ещё что можно?
Да, в Документах загрузила формулу любви, которую будем искать. Кому интересно, могут глянуть.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*VETER NAMERENJA*,

Из «Щелкунчика», поет Маршал и Маркова, «На краю земли»

----------


## ирина шабаева

ребята у кого есть пожелание для молодых про детишек,типа "желаю вам Аленку синеглазую девчонку,за Аленкой братика Игнатика и там полно имен еще!!!срочно надо!!!СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!

----------


## Оляшка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, у И.Николаева есть песня " Королевство кривых зеркал" - от жениха для невесты. К сожалению самой песни у меня нет, только текст 
 «Королевство кривых зеркал»

Отражается солнце в реке 
И в глазах облака, а мне бы 
Отгадать, кто синица в руке, 
Ну а кто - тот журавль в небе. 
Отражается в окнах закат, 
Тает розовый свет прощально, 
Где в толпе твой единственный взгляд 
Отражает обман зеркальный.

Королевство кривых зеркал, 
Миллион отражений чужих, 
Я нашел тебя среди них, 
Я так долго тебя искал. 
Я так долго тебя искал 
В королевстве кривых зеркал, 
В королевстве кривых зеркал. 

Шел к тебе я под звоны стекла, 
По осколкам бродил по свету, 
Забывая, что бить зеркала 
Скверной было всегда приметой. 
Ты сверкаешь мне из темноты, 
Не могу я теперь иначе, 
За собою ведешь меня ты 
Словно солнечный яркий зайчик. 

Королевство кривых зеркал, 
Миллион отражений чужих, 
Я нашел тебя среди них, 
Я так долго тебя искал. 
Я так долго тебя искал 
В королевстве кривых зеркал, 
В королевстве кривых зеркал.

P.S. кстати можно и саму сказочку "Королевство кривых зеркал" вспомнить.

----------


## skomorox

Люди, снова за советом по серебряной свадьбе. 
Я всё-таки не догоняю - как обставить эпизод с бросанием букета на серебряной свадьбе? 
Смысл такой: кто поймает, тот счастливо будут жить в браке, как и наша семейная пара. 
Но надо как-то сделать, чтобы серебряные юбиляры оба участвовали в бросании и чтобы ловили букет тоже семейными парами. Самое лёгкое, конечно,  - сделать по одному представителю от пары  и не мучаться головой. Тётеньки ловят, а невеста им кидает свой букет. Но что тогда, должны делать дяденьки? 
Веник кидать прикольно-семейный - серебряная невеста напрочь отказалась (я как  :Jopa:  чувствовала :biggrin:, что она откажется). Как сделать "семейность" в этом бросании букета, чтобы оба члена семьи участвовали?

----------


## Элен

Королевство кривых зеркал здесь
http://files.mail.ru/5GY42A

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Как сделать "семейность" в этом бросании букета, чтобы оба члена семьи участвовали?


Надень на них семейные трусы и пусть ловят букет,если смогут:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*skomorox*,
Ирина, а почему ты хочешь, чтобы семейные пары только ловили? А те, кто не замужем, что так обижены?  Для них ещё более ценно поймать букет. Значит и замуж выйдут и счастливы будут.

----------


## skomorox

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> а почему ты хочешь, чтобы семейные пары только ловили? А те, кто не замужем, что так обижены? Для них ещё более ценно поймать букет. Значит и замуж выйдут и счастливы будут.
> __________________


Ну, вот, совсем запуталась. Так как тогда лучше сделать? Пригласить по участнику от каждой семейной пары и тех, кто в разводе, чтоль? как, блин, бросить этот букет, чтобы всем было хорошо, а самое главное - логично? :Tu:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*skomorox*,
Пригласить всех женщин, которые присутствуют  и пусть ловят. у меня на двух золотых свадьбах букет столько раз бросала невеста, пока каждая не поймала. На первой получилось спонтанно, неожиданно так решили. А на второй я сама предложила после первого броска. Знаешь, как все обрадоваоись, особенно невеста! А когда дошла очередь поймать её незамужней сорокалетней дочери, она за дочку радовалась, как ребёнок. Потом шепталась с ней, как она рада. что дочь наконец-то устроит свою жизнь и так же долго будет счастлива.:smile:

----------


## swinging

*skomorox*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Люди, я уже второй раз обращаюсь к вам с вопросом. Свидетели чего будут на серебрянной свадьбе и чей букет вы собираетесь заставить швырять (невесту? жену?) "Букет жены" что ли? Я просто впервые об этом слышу (за восемь лет работы) и поэтому интересуюсь. А все молчат, как буд-то набрали в рот воды, словно я геолог, который пишет по одному сообщению в два года, и те с просьбами.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> словно я геолог, который пишет по одному сообщению в два года, и те с просьбами


не любишь ты их, беднягОв!:biggrin:

Саша, так ведь всё понятно из моего поста (по-моему?:rolleyes:).
Будет серебряная свадьба. Жених и невеста пригласили своих друзей на роли свидетелей. А невеста хочет ещё и букет кидать. т.к. 25 лет назад такой "примочки" весёлой ещё не было на свадьбах. Вот ей и хочется сейчас так попробовать. А я ломаю башку - как этот букет кидать, чтобы всем было хорошо? Под каким соусом подать и кто должен ловить: тётеньки, дяденьки или все вместе?
Но башка скоро точно сломается, уже склоняюсь, как Ирина-Ветер советует - тётеньки будут ловить. И без разницы, замужем они или в разводе, или ещё "невесты на выданье"!:biggrin: (может, кому-то повезёт, что только в 40 лет замуж пойдёт, меньше нервов будет потрачено на семейную жизнь у человека :biggrin:)!

----------


## tatusya

> А я ломаю башку - как этот букет кидать, чтобы всем было хорошо


У меня было такое. И моя "невеста" тоже кидала букет. Но кидала парам, которые вскоре тоже будут отмечать серебряную свадьбу. Просто шутка, но это желание заказчика. Хотя логики в этом никогда не видела.

----------


## swinging

> Будет серебряная свадьба. Жених и невеста пригласили своих друзей на роли свидетелей.


Я почему спрашиваю? Мы ещё серебряных свадеб не вели и по этому я не в курсе. Их этих старожёнов тоже называют жених и невеста? Что то какой то нонсенс. Наверное Марину (Марья) нужно ждать, она разъяснит обычаи.
Пы.Сы. Нет, соврал, вспомнил была у нас (не у нас, а у юбиляров) серебряная свадьба в позапрошлом году. Никто букетов не бросал, и женихом с невестой тоже никто не называл. Муж и жена называли. По моему логично.



> И моя "невеста" тоже кидала букет.


А букет был белый? Символ чистоты и непорочности? После двадцати пяти лет регулярной половой жизни? Или она (хе-хе "невеста") запульнула какой под руку попался - в крапинку?

Удачи!

----------


## laro4ka09

Ира, нашла в инете, может, что покажется интересным...

*Супруги в этот день совершают различные старинные обряды, в том числе обряд «первого поцелуя» и «умывания». Первый поцелуй в день 25-летия брака может быть совершенно особенным, но таким же нежным, как и в первый день совместной жизни. Обряд умывания подразумевает то, что супруги умываются вместе из серебряного кувшина прохладной водой.* 

Самым замечательным, самым главным и красивым обрядом является обмен кольцами. Супруги, прожившие вместе четверть века, обмениваются серебряными кольцами в знак того, что они любят друг друга, как и в первый день их семейной жизни. На этом обряде обязательно должны присутствовать свидетели, которые были на регистрации брака, они еще раз подтвердят вашу любовь друг к другу. Чтобы все было как в первый раз, невеста надевает свое свадебное платье, в котором она была на венчании. Но даже если вы не сможете надеть свое свадебное платье, наряд обязательно должен быть торжественным, подходящим к случаю. 

Следующая традиция, которую с удовольствием соблюдают все, — это приглашение в дом гостей, родных, друзей, знакомых, в общем, тех, с кем супруги желают разделить свое счастье, свой юбилей — праздник души и именины сердца. Приглашения на это торжественное событие следует рассылать не менее чем за 25 дней до события, к тому же приглашенных тоже должно быть не меньше 25 человек, больше — пожалуйста. И желательно пригласить на юбилей тех, кто присутствовал на вашей свадьбе.

----------


## Natali_T

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
http://gettyfile.ru/368681/
Ирина, из мюзикла Золушка песня Свадьба, исполняют Басков и Маврина

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> Их этих старожёнов тоже называют жених и невеста?


Саша, это я их только тут, на форуме так называю, чтобы было понятно - о ком речь идёт! 
А в действительности, на самом празднике,  я их в основном - только по именам называю, мне так удобнее. Человеку всегда приятно, что его по имени называют. Про жениха и невесту, только в самом начале можно сказать, что мол, сегодня они себя вновь, спустя 25 лет, почувствуют в роли жениха и невесты.

----------


## swinging

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, минусом queen we will rock you без бэков





> А если тебе нужена подкладка под хлопалку (или это кричалка?) "Вы-пьем, вы-пьем водки" или "Сва-дьба, сва-дьба, горько!". То так и пиши. Но там одни барабаны и хлопки (я уже недавно об этом писАл ). Можно ещё применить караоку, там бэков нет, а тема есть.


Вот прописАл, даже не знаю как это назвать, а ещё больше не знаю можно ли под это петь, но попробуй, вдруг сгодится

*We will rock you - MainMix (swinging)*

Удачи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*skomorox*,
Ирин, да сделай подводку про то, что не бросала 25 лет назад букет невеста, вот сегодня и есть повод наверстать упущенное  (или неброшенное :biggrin: ). 
Пусть ловят все дамы, при чем здесь мужчины, нафиг им цветы? 
А вот что это будет означать, надо хорошенько подумать..

----------


## о-ля-ля

Ирина, я на сер. св. называла серебряные супруги, серебряная невеста, серебряный жених.
Мысль по поводу букета, а может быть сделать букет из 25 цветов., и если у тебя есть" балкон", то невесту туда, либо можно задрапированное возвышение( серебряной тканью и пусть цветок каждому бросает, можно с пожеланиями.

----------


## swinging

> я на сер. св. называла серебряные супруги, серебряная невеста, серебряный жених.


Не-е. Или я докопаюсь до истины, или меня забанят за скурпулёзность и педантизм (педантичность).
Супруги - с упруги, то есть из одной упряжи. А невеста и жених, пока не поженились (расписались) друг-другу никто (сожители, половые партнёры, но не супруги), они могут у ЗАГС'а развернуться и поминай как звали.
А впрочем, конечно, как заказчик захочет. Захотят и подвязку будут кидать и на "первенца" собирать. :biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> я докопаюсь до истины,


Александр, я тебя, конечно, понимаю, сама педант и "скурпулёза", но ведь это всё ИГРА-свадебная игра, а в игре правила можно установить по общей договорённости

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки мои!!! Огромное вам спасибо!!! Надеюсь и нарежу и полноценных произведений мои железнодорожники услышат вволю!!!

----------


## tatusya

Впервые столкнулась с разбежностью годовщин свадеб. Разные трактовки и пояснения. Прошу пояснения годовщин свадеб. Буду делать сама.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девочки и мальчики!!!А никто в меня камышом не кинет??? Тоже его в четверг попробую!!! :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> А никто в меня камышом не кинет???


 Музыка на почте дожидается...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо Людочка!!! :Oj:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## ElenaS

> Я опять за советом по сказочной свадьбе.


Ой, а я все пропустила со своим интернетом и маленькой куклой, которая не дает посидеть в интернете в те редкие моменты, когда он работает

Я проводила сказочную свадьбу однажды, не знаю, нужны ли какие идеи, наверное, у вас уже все написано... Но если что нужно, скажите. Музыку по сказке могу посмотреть на диске с семинара Оксаны Ожогиной

сейчас скажу, что там есть (если что с диска нужно, перешлю)
в гостях у сказки (начало)
восточный жених -
вождь племени - что-то такое уауауа
бабу буду 
залихватское такое на выход нормального жениха )
тоже залихватское с охами и давай-давай-давай
что-то ковбойско-скачущее
тоже поскакали, только побыстрее ))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем откликнувшимся!
у меня теперь есть то, что искала!
всех целую много!
простите, что раньше не зашла.
интернет не работал, только починили

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Впервые столкнулась с разбежностью годовщин свадеб. Разные трактовки и пояснения. Прошу пояснения годовщин свадеб. Буду делать сама.


поддерживаю!
хотела на недавней свадьбе этого коснуться, стала искать как тут у местных все это безобразие называется.
оказалось, что есть:

- традиционное название - английское название- американское -современное ))

и все бы ничего, только в некоторых трактовках та же рубиновая свадьба  в один год, а в других, лет так через 10 )) 
чем больше сайтов обошла, тем больше вариантов.
в результате, забила на эту идею

хотя раньше, за столом, в паузу, любила гостей поспрашивать... мол, как называется сегодняшняя свадьба, какая будет через столько-то лет.. всем отгадавшим, - призы
в конце желали дожить до благодатной свадьбы )

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
*Новая просьба*

Предварительно появился заказ на *"Венецианский карнавал"*- день рождения девушки, 21 год.
гостей - 100 человек. все англичане

Просят разнообразить офиц. часть- пиршество )
все будет на улице,в древней усадьбе
потому нельзя свечи, шуметь, конфетти и прочие излишества

Я пока начала думать в сторону Венеции, команды- столики и тд. назвать районами Венеции - Сан-Марко, и тд.. мелодично и в тему)

газету выпустить - Венецианский вестник

в Венеции есть Галерея Искусств - сделать слайдшоу
есть театр, - возможно, сказку

понятно, викторина об имениннице
хотела потанцевать на карнавале теже радостные макарены и прочее в едином порыве

что еще можно накреативить?

Буду благодарна за любые идеи

----------


## чижик

> ребята у кого есть пожелание для молодых про детишек,типа "желаю вам Аленку синеглазую девчонку,за Аленкой братика Игнатика и там полно имен еще!!!срочно надо!!!СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!


Пишу по паМяти - сто лет назад использовала.

Там, значит, всякие пожелания, бла-бла, а потом:

Ещё желаю вам девчёнку, голубоглазую Алёнку,
а для Алёнки братика. братика Игнатика,
а для них сестрёнку Верочку,маленькую девочку.
Ну., а Веры помоложе пусть растут Сергей, Алёша,
а Алёшу догоняя,пусть растёт малышка Майя,
и Ирина.и Марина. а потом ещё Иван.
и,конечно же.Степан.
И Галина с Валентином.
Наташа.Маша, Оля с Колей,
а потом и Миша с Витей,
и ещё кого хотите!

Вот, кажется,ничего не забыла. Во память! Сама в восхищении...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*ElenaS*,сейчас скажу, что там есть (если что с диска нужно, перешлю)
в гостях у сказки (начало)
восточный жених -
вождь племени - что-то такое уауауа
бабу буду 
залихватское такое на выход нормального жениха )
тоже залихватское с охами и давай-давай-давай
что-то ковбойско-скачущее
тоже поскакали, только побыстрее ))


Леночка скинь пожалуйста музыку!!! думаю что обязательно пригодится!!!спасибо :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Девочки кто-нибудь использует у себя птицу счастья? музыка есть, костюм тоже...
кроме банального- принесла на крыльях удачу, счастье и т.д. и кто прикоснется к крыльям птицы- удачлив будет, танец под музыку-птица счастья завтрешнего дня, прилетела крыльями звеня...(гостей вызвать)
у кого какие идеи?

----------


## Tajussa

*Julia5282*,
Привет!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
А если Птичка перышки свои подарит? В цвет костюма сделать яркие красивые перышки из бумаги на них пожелания счастья написаны. Можно сделать пожелания всем гостям - если народу не очень много (когда будут касаться крыла-подарить по перышку), можно несколько штук (к счастью путь не так прост, кто готов за счастье бороться - выходите и птичкины задания выполняйте, всем игрокам по перышку, а остальных гостей тоже нельзя без счастья оставлять, вот они крыла пусть коснуться), а можно только для виновников торжества (для юбиляра, или для молодых и их родителей опять же какие-то задания, а потом перышки подарить, ну а всем присутсвующим тоже обязательно будет счастье, если крыла коснуться). На перышках пожелания все разные (как у цыганки-гадалки предсказания).
А если без перьев то можно что-то типа коллективного поздравления сделать для виновника торжества. Оформляется Поздравительный адрес, или Сертификат на получение счастья, или еще какой-то документ в котором прописано, что такой-то и такой-то обязательно будет счастливым если у него будет: (здесь оставлено место, чтобы вписать то, что назовут гости), в связи с тем, что все вышеизложенное было произнесено гостями на таком-то мероприятии, скреплено звоном бокалов и воздушными поцелуями всех присутсвующих в адрес виновника торжества счастье такому-то будет доставлено в ближайшие сроки(ну или что-то в этом же духе). А птичка проводит среди гостей опрос на тему:"Что надо для счастья?", и все полученные ответы вписывает в этот документ, вручает его виновнику торжества, за то, что гости  были такими щедрыми на ответы-пожелания и им тоже полагается счастье - коснулись крыльев, массовый танец.
Ну вот как-то так...
Удачи!

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Julia5282*,
 Здесь можно и подвижную игру провести. Вот я в стриптизе свидетелей, когда танцуют, выдаю им МАрабу-пакие перья , которые бальники в костюмах используют. И когда от них отлетают пёрышки, дети всегда их подбирают и играют с ними-дуют и у кого в воздухе дольше продержится, а здесь можно 2 команды-в руки веера, и подбрасывая пёрышки веерами-крыльями добежать до птицы, вокруг, обратно и следующему. Может птица счастья принести Гнездо-куда вместо банка , вместо сберкнижки будут складывать деньги, конверты. У меня были молодлжёны по фамилии Орловы-вот я им плела такое гнездо из веток(Макет РОДОВОГО гнезда семьи) 
Можно бутафорское большое яйцо-где якобы птенец сцастья-и как рыбку золотую передают гости, говоря  пожелания(вместо поздравлений) так и это яйцо пустить по рукам, чтобы гости вставали, говорили пожелание и передавали дальше до виновников торжество. 
можно подвижную игру -построй, сооруди-не знаю какое слово правильное-гнездо для птицы счастья-длинные надутые шары передают каким -нибудь способом(какое приемлимое в этой компании и сплетают БООЛЬШОЕ шаровоздушное-разноцветное гнездо.

----------


## Гвиола

Отшибло память,никак не вспомню как называется французская песня,которую ещё бабушка в мультике "Красная шапочка энд Серый волк" (Г.Бардин) поёт

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Отшибло память,никак не вспомню как называется французская песня,которую ещё бабушка в мультике "Красная шапочка энд Серый волк" (Г.Бардин) поёт


Ее поет Эдит Пиаф, стопудово.

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,у меня просьба. Поделитесь вопросами для интервью на свадьбе. Что-то у меня в последнее время куда-то всё пропадает. Открыла интервью,а там вопросы только для жениха.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Tatiana_S*, точно,называется "Жизнь в розовом цвете". Я,покопавшись в своих закромах,нашла инструментальную версию.
Танюшка,спасибо за помощь!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Tajussa*,
*о-ля-ля*,
 Девочки! спасибо за идеи! про сертификат счастья, то я забыла..обязательно вставлю!!! и игру с перышком "счастья " проведу! спасибо за идеи еще раз!!! надо попробовать гнездо сплести, только я не представляю как его скреплять(шарики друг с другом скручивать или как?)

  как можно изменить строчку в стихотворении(уж больно она не праздничная, а отчаянная какая-то)
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, и все дороги мира
ведут к тебе, а не в какой-то Рим!
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты избранная богом
хотя уже наказанная им(эту строчку!)  нравится мне это стихотворение, но не последняя строка...
может... благославленная ты тоже им...    есть идеи???????????

----------


## koshka2904

Строчку поменять врядли смогу, но у себя нашла такое стихотворение. \может оно оно было одним целым, но у меня твоих строк нет
Ты - женщина, ты - книга среди книг, 
Ты - свернутый, запечатленный свиток, 
В его строках и дум и слов избыток, 
В его листах безумен каждый миг. 

 Ты - женщина! 
Ты - вечная весна! 
Ты - вечное земное обновленье, 
Всегда в делах, труде - 
Достойна ты любви и уваженья! 

 Ты - женщина, и этим ты права, 
От века убрана короной звездной, 
Ты в наших безднах - образ божества! 
Мы для тебя влечем ярем железный. 

 Ты - женщина-цветок, источник света! 
Таинственна, нежна, прекрасна и горда, 
Ты - пламя очага, тепло весны и лета, 
Ты - свет, что на земле не гаснет никогда! 

 Ты - лилия-цветок, прекрасный и душистый, 
Стыдливо-замкнутый и страстно-золотой, 
И с лепестков твоих, уверенных, росистых 
Испить нам аромат, и счастье, и покой!

----------


## Владленыч

Всем привет!
Молодожёны попросили сделать сбор денег на мальчика и девочку, как нибудь по-другому, без ползунков. Не подскажете варианты (без использования переодевалок и доп. реквизита)
И игры хотят, которых на других свадьбах не видели!:biggrin:
 Может кто откликнется на мой призыв? (можно в личку)

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Молодожёны попросили сделать сбор денег на мальчика и девочку, как нибудь по-другому


 - блин ну вот что в голову приходит, то все с доп реквизитом ... ну например сделать по принципу сбора подписей, плюс к бумаге конвертик прикрепить чтоб туда складывали деньги, ну а можно любую другую тару - не ползунки, пусть собирают жених и невеста, кто за кого проголосовал, тот паровозиком встает за капитана команды (жених или невесту), а потом обе команды встречаются на танцполе и победителя выбираем по 2 критериям - у кого команда больше, а потом еще и деньги считаем, если вдруг получится нечья, то например определяем по звуку - кто голосовал за девочку кричит "девочка", а кто за мальчика - мальчик и побеждают те кто громче ...
ну вот что первое в голову пришло!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Владленыч*,
Когда-то я делала  вот такое гадание. Раздавала всем сердечки вырезанные из бумаги голубого и розового цвета. У каждого было по 2 штуки. И мы проводили голосование. Кто за кого. тот то сердечко и поднимал. По большинству выносили постановление, кто родится. На  больших свадьбах просила расчитаться на 1-2-3 или 1-2-3-4-5. Они уже между собой сначала проводили голосование, а потом от каждого звена поднималось сердечко.
Гадала с банкой и деньгами. Сначала просишь помочь молодым на рождение первенца, чтобы положили в банку стеклянную, кто сколько сможет и при этом говорили на кого. А к заключению этого побора говоришь, вот на кого последнего положат, тот и родиться. Ажиотаж начинается.






> И игры хотят, которых на других свадьбах не видели!


Смешной вопрос. :Vah:  А какие игры они уже видели?

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Гадала с банкой и деньгами. Сначала просишь помочь молодым на рождение первенца, чтобы положили в банку стеклянную, кто сколько сможет и при этом говорили на кого. А к заключению этого побора говоришь, вот на кого последнего положат, тот и родиться. Ажиотаж начинается.


кстати да, что то я про такой вариант забыла, я почему то его только к торту примеряю, а ведь так можно гадать на все что угодно !!! *Ирочка* - молодец, спасибо!!!

----------


## skomorox

*Владленыч*,



> Молодожёны попросили сделать сбор денег на мальчика и девочку, как нибудь по-другому, без ползунков.


 А почему надо мальчика и девочку только неприменно сбором денег выявлять???? У нас, например, деньги с гостей собирают за выкуп туфельки и плюсом жених со свидетелями отрабатывают в творческих "потугах", а не за мальчика и девочку. Ваще никогда не бывает ползунков. А выявить, кто же родиться у молодых первым - можно всякими другими соревнованиями.(те же планшетки).

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> сбор денег на мальчика и девочку


Можно сделать настоящее гадание. Две совершенно одинаковые коробки с прорезями для денег. В одной пупс-мальчик, в другой-девочка или можно какую-нибудь вещь положить типо голубую и розовую шапочку или соски. Потом гости кидают деньги, но никто не знает куда именно, а потом считаем и оглошаем результаты. вся соль в том, что результат совершенно неожиданный.:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Дублирую сЮдой, патамушта в теме свадьбы никто не натыкал носиком

*Может кто-то ткнёт носом в Свадебный Благовест и свадебный вариант рок'ю...
чё-то меня глючит!!!
ПАМАГИТЕЕЕ*!

----------


## Tatiana_S

*pypss*,

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=580

Здесь "Выпьем, выпьем водки" свадебная

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Тоже с просьбой. Дорогие девочки, срочно нужен свадебный тост для бабушек. искать нет времени, может кто откликнется, можно в стихах, можно в прозе. Заранее благодарю.:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Tatiana_S*,
 :flower:  Танюшка, сказала А то давай и дале..по тексту...смЯтанку в виде минусовки ...навалерьянь,,,ПЛИИИИИЗ!! :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

*ОленькаАрт*,Вот что у себя нашла!
 Тост за бабушек и дедушек:

Трудно, трудно расставаться
С повзрослевшими детьми,
Пожелаем им всем счастья, Мудрости и доброты.

Так нальем же все по полной,
Сдвинем чарки подружней,
Выпьем мы за самых главных:

За бабушек и дедушек,
За отцов и матерей!

______________
Бабушку тоже мы не забыли
И персональный ей тост посвятили.
_____________ Когда-то за ручку водили Вы внучку,
А ей уже "горько!" сегодня кричат.
Выросла, стала большая, а значит,
Правнуков скоро Вы будете нянчить!
Желаем Вам столько здоровья и силы,
Чтоб их и на правнуков тоже хватило!

----------


## Владленыч

*ОленькаАрт, skomorox, altergot, VETER NAMERENJA* Девчонки, благодарю за отзывчивость! 



> Смешной вопрос. А какие игры они уже видели?


  Да, честно говоря, сам не знаю! 
 Уважаемые! Может сбросите в личку, те конкурсы, которые у Вас " на ура!" проходят?  У меня с этими играми всегда проблема! Не люблю проводить. :frown: 
Я провожу - угадай мелодию, танцевальные конкурсы, поцелуйный (кто из девушек больше в щёчку поцелует мужчин, не всегда, правда), эстафета с ложками и тенисными шариками, ленивые танцы. А то тему про конкурсы читал, чего то ничего на легло на душу!



> Тоже с просьбой. Дорогие девочки, срочно нужен свадебный тост для бабушек. искать нет времени, может кто откликнется, можно в стихах, можно в прозе. Заранее благодарю.:smile:


 Вот, взято с форума -
тост за бабушек и дедушек:
 Желаем всем гостям почётной доли,  
 Но поднимаем мы за то бокал вина,
 Чтобы всегда, везде и в каждом доме  
 Всего почётнее была бы седина.

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Приветик!!!! Помогите найти тему, приблизительно звучит так "программа - распознователь музыкальных композиций", не могу ее найти, нужно срочно распознать композицию!!!!! У кого есть эта программа???? жду, ооооочень жду, пишите в личку!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Приветик!!!! Помогите найти тему, приблизительно звучит так "программа - распознователь музыкальных композиций", не могу ее найти, нужно срочно распознать композицию!!!!!


Tunatic - вот так называется.

----------


## skomorox

*Владленыч*,

А можно вынести на подносе три одинаковых коробочки - в одной маленькая куколка-девочка, в другой-куколка-мальчик, а в третьей - одинаковые куколки-близнецы.
Вот, пускай себе и выберут какую-нибудь коробочку. Откроете и достанете оттуда то, что там лежит. У всё станет ясно. Дёшево, сердито и без заморочек.:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Помогите найти тему, приблизительно звучит так "программа - распознователь музыкальных композиций", не могу ее найти,


Это всё потому, что ты её не там ищешь. На этом форуме такой темы нет.

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=75601

Кстати, не обязательно устанавливать прогу. Есть сайты, которые распознают музыку (мои ни одну не распознали).
http://audiotag.info/

Удачи!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*syaonka*,*Владленыч*,
Огромное спасибо за стихи. И новая просьба: очень нужны песенки про Инну, Валеру, Вову и Юрия.  Жду на почте: olenkaart76@gmail.com . Всем заранее спасибо. И ещё, очень нужны песни про тестя и свекра. На муз грузе нашла классные, но на украинском языке, а мне нужно на русском.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Танюшка, сказала А то давай и дале..по тексту...смЯтанку в виде минусовки ...навалерьянь,,,ПЛИИИИИЗ!!


Уже... там...

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

напишу вариант, который есть у меня(кажется где-то на форуме встречала тоже)

ты- ЖЕНЩИНА,а значит ты актриса,
в тебе сто лиц и тысяча Ролей
ты- ЖЕНЩИНА,а значит ты- царица,
 возлюбленная всех земных царей
.
ты -женщина,и значит ты рабыня,
познавшая соленый вкус обид.
ты -ЖЕНЩИНА, и значит ты пустыня,
которая весь мир испепелит

ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты просто вспышка страсти, 
и твой удел- терпение и труд
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты то большое счастье
которое совсем не берегут...

ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, и этим ты опасна
огонь и лед навек в тебе одной
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, и этим ты прекрасна
с младенчиства до старости седой...

ты-ЖЕНЩИНА,и в мире все дороги
ведут к тебе, а не в какой-то Рим
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты избранная богом
ХОТЯ УЖЕ НАКАЗАННАЯ ИМ,,(ПОМОГИТЕ ПЕРЕДЕЛАТЬ ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ СТРОКУ!!)

*Владленыч*,  можно на малышей собирать няням- няня Вика, Фрекен-бок, и Мери Попинс(мальчик, девочка, двойня) если переодевать не хочешь- можно использовать музыку к героям и минимальные атрибуты-Мери Попинс-черный зонт и ветер перемен, Няня Вика- стройная, миниатюрная гостья,какой- нибудь цветок аляпистый на грудь,и муз. из сериала, ну а Фрекен Бок-фартук хотя-бы, желательно еще грудь из шаров, но не обязательно..и музыка из карлсона....

----------


## ElenaS

Cказки с семинара Ожогиной

Сказка про царевну

Сказка про царевну
В детстве нам читали сказки
Про царей (цариц), про чудеса.
И сегодня в этот праздник
Сказка в гости к нам пришла.

Есть в ней строчка про царя.
Царь, конечно, буду я. (Ведущему)
О царевне все страницы,
О молоденькой девице,
Красотой она взяла,
И к тому ж была умна!

Ей давно хотелось замуж,
Но все выбрать не могла.
Царь-отец дал шанс последний:
«Выбирай и все дела!»

О царевне, о невесте
По свету молва идет.
Женихи летят в палаты –
Мухи липнут так на мед.

Вот царевна восседает,
Царевну свита охраняет,
И столичный люд вокруг.
Все молчат, чего-то ждут.

Кто же первый женишок?
Лишь бы он не вызвал шок.

Вот и он. Ах, то султан
Из заморских дальних стран.
Танцевать большой мастак,
Животом и так, и сяк. (музыка)

Гости хлопают в ладоши:
Ничего жених, хороший!
Зажигает в зале так!
И ларец невесте бряк!

Гости сразу зашумели:
Что в ларце там, в самом деле?
Шеи тянут, руки тоже,
Так вести себя негоже!
Пусть царевна открывает,
И подарок принимает!
Там рахат-лукум, щербет!
Съешь и сразу диабет!

Уж в желудках заурчало,
Царевна ж: «Нет! Начнем сначала!
Без конфет я проживу,
Но султана не люблю!»

Где же наш жених второй?
Покажи прикид нам свой!
То вождь племени бичау,
Копье кривое, Тяу-мяу!
Потрясает он оружьем,
Хочет стать царевне мужем. (музыка)

Засмеялись гости дружно:
Лучше б был он без оружья,
Зажигает в зале так!
И ларец невесте бряк!

Что в ларце гостей волнует,
Что жених нам презентует?
Открываем крышку. Ух ты!
А в ларце-то были фрукты!

Витаминов горы, гроздья!
Просто в восхищенье гости!
А царевна: «Яблоки и тут растут,
А вождя уж дома ждут!»

Третий был силен и страшен -
Это викинг наш отважный.
Гости прячутся за спины
И зовут скорей дружину. (музыка)

Викинг с миром прибыл к дому,
Показал два-три приема.
Зажигает в зале так!
И ларец невесте бряк!

Свита вся пришла в волненье,
Нет и у гостей терпенья.
Викинг всех их удивил -Меха невесте подарил.
Мол, на кораблях бывает
Вода в бочках застывает,
Лютый ветер, север все ж,
Ну а мех весьма хорош.

А царевна хохотать,
Жениха скорее гнать:
«В дождь не выйду без галош,
Нос не высуну в мороз!»

Викинг поклонился грозно
И ушел весьма серьезный.
Выдохнули шумно гости,
Рады, что все целы кости.

Вот еще один жених.
Его увидев, зал притих.
Сам невзрачный и худой,
Цепь же в руку толщиной.

То ее он намотает намотает,
Влево-вправо раскачает.
Гости все давно в экстазе,
Как бы кто его не сглазил! (музыка)

Зажигает только так!
И ларец невесте бряк!
Догадайтесь, что в нем было?
Аж под ложечкой заныло,
Сколько денег было в нем!
Он был лучшим женихом –
Вся толпа в момент решила,

Но царевна удивила:
«Хотел купить меня, похоже?
Но стою много я дороже».
Так как  гости горевали,
Ничего не замечали.

В картузе аленьком жених.
Поскромнее был других. (музыка)
Он совсем не красовался,
Палицей не баловался.
Этот статный молодец
Подал царевне свой ларец.
Гости не сопят, не дышат:
Что же там под этой крышкой?
Жемчуга там иль сережки?...
Там была одна матрешка!

«Не нажил богатства я,
Все, что есть – любовь моя.
Будем в милом жить краю,
Символ Родины дарю».

Обнаглел, - шептали гости,
Топотали все от злости.
Но царевна помолчала,
Поднялася величаво

И сказала: «Люб он мне!
На родимой стороне
Жить всегда хотела я,
И с любимым быть всегда»

Перед мудростью царевны
Преклонили все колени.
Слушай сердце ты свое
И все будет хорошо!

музыка здесь http://files.mail.ru/9MKE5N (надеюсь, я правильно ее залила..)

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

А у меня просьба к тамадушкам-украиночкам. Попросили провести юбилей в украинском стиле. Юбилярше 70 лет, но очень уж активная дамочка. Там такой юбилей затеяла, мама-мия. Может у кого то есть звездная дорожка и еще что то подобное. Буду благодарна, если кто то поможет и с украинскими песнями для юбилея. Очень надеюсь на помощь!!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

Сказка про Терешку


музыка здесь http://files.mail.ru/FGFXJI

----------


## Tajussa

*Julia5282*,
 ты-ЖЕНЩИНА,и в мире все дороги
ведут к тебе, а не в какой-то Рим
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты избранная богом
И пред тобой колени преклонил весь мир.

Может так?
Удачи!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
 "Дорога ложка к обеду". Поэтому спешу  повесить объявление:   Кому нужны песни  к 1 сентября. Загляните сюда.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...94#post2422894

----------


## syaonka

> очень нужны песенки про Инну, Валеру, Вову и Юрия. Жду на почте:


Вот на почту и беги! Они тебя уже заждались! :Aga:

----------


## laro4ka09

> Молодожёны попросили сделать сбор денег на мальчика и девочку, как нибудь по-другому, без ползунков. Не подскажете варианты (без использования переодевалок и доп. реквизита)


Последнее время чаще всего для гадания на первенца молодые выбирают такой  вариант:
Бутылку шампанского обклеить бумагой (можно белой, можно цветной, но не яркой). На горлышко бутылки завязать 2 красивых банта - розовый и голубой. Это делают молодые заранее и привозят уже все готовым на банкет.
Когда начинаем наше гадание, свидетелю даю в руки бутылку, свидетельнице - фломастеры - красный и синий. Они обходят гостей, которые на бутылке пишут ИМЯ девочки или мальчика, кого хотят видеть первенцем, кто-то пишет 2 имени. Стараемся собирать в темпе, хотя гостей не сильно торопим, т. к. некоторые очень ответственно подходят к выбору имени. Когда голосование закончено, свидетели подсчитывают количество имен Д. и М. Оглашают результат, если есть интересные имена, то можно их озвучить и прокомментировать. Бутылку вручаем молодоженам. Её они разопьют на рождение первенца.  И ещё можно сказать, что если молодые понравившимся именем назовут своего первенца, то тот, кто это имя предложил, будет у них почетным гостем на этом празднике.
Бывает, что молодые , сколько им не напоминай, все-таки забудут про эту бутылку и ничего не сделают. Тогда, пока народ танцует, у нас есть время все исправить. Берём любую нераспечатанную бутылку спиртного со стола, оборачиваем её белой бумагой и приклеиваем её скотчем (с собой всегда есть много разных нужных мелочей). Иногда у родителей молодых находятся ленты, иногда завязываю на бутылку свою из "цветных танцев" - и вперед...

Правда, это гадание без денег... но для многих актуально.

----------


## Natali_T

Ты-ЖЕНЩИНА,и в мире все дороги
ведут к тебе, а не в какой-то Рим
ты-ЖЕНЩИНА, ты избранная богом
воспетая в стихах поэтом мировым (или ...не одним)

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, мне нужны песни, в которых от имени мужчины дается обещание женщине чего-то грандиозного (или не очень :smile:). Ну, например: "Свершится чудо - грянет гром в судьбе, И солнце доброе взойдет для нас, И все на свете я отдам тебе." или "Хвастать, милая, не стану, Знаю сам, что говорю. С неба звездочку достану и на память подарю." и т.п. Песни найду, скачаю и нарежу сама. нужны только подсказки, что за песни взять. Очень надеюсь на ваши идеи! Спасибо!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> только я не представляю как его скреплять(шарики друг с другом скручивать или как?)


Просто хвостик привязать к пипочке=круг. Большой из4 шаров, средний из 3-х нижний из 2-х. А потом вертикальные пропустить как в плетёнке: впереди, сзади, впереди, сзади...

----------


## Инна Р.

Галина: Королев - Я, Я , Я подарю тебе розы... Круг вроде - Я куплю тебе дом...  В детстве пели (Чудо юдо изловлю..... для тебя, для тебя я луну, я луну, я луну улыбаться заставлю)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Увезу тебя я в тунру... белу шкуру от медведя брошу я к твоим ногам. :wink:

----------


## Анатольевна

*GalinaM*,

 Дай мне этот день, дай мне эту ночь,
 Дай мне лишь один шанс, 
 Ты не уснёшь, пока я рядом!("Браво")

Увезу тебя я в тундру, 
Увезу к седым снегам.
Белой шкурою медвежьей
Брошу их к твоим ногам...("Самоцветы")

Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя
Мир прекраснее сделаю я.
И рассвет, и зарю я тебе подарю, 
Громче петь попрошу соловья...
Ты поверь, ты поверь, ты поверь,
Я сумею, всем сердцем любя
С неба звёзды достать,
Чтоб единственным стать
Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя!(Ян Френкель)

Если на беду, а если на беду 
Разлучит судьба нас не во сне, а наяву,
Землю обойду, всю землю обойду,
Океаны и моря переплыву!(Д. Маликов)

----------


## shoymama

"Я тебе весь мир подарю"
"Сорву цветы  и подарю букет той женщине, которую люблю"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Галя, посмотри еще Ободзинского и Мартынова. Обязательно что-то будет!

Я назову тебя зоренькой (ну, и прочими  разными словами обзову :biggrin:)

И отныне все, что я ни сделаю,
... именем твоим я назову ("что так сердце растревожено"")

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

> Друзья, мне нужны песни, в которых от имени мужчины дается обещание женщине чего-то грандиозного (или не очень ).


Басков "Я буду руки твои целовать"

----------


## Kley

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! 
 Очень прошу:"Помогите, пожалуйста, горю! "
Подскажите пожалуйста, как в Audacity сохранять сделанную нарезку, я хочу сохранить, а с меня какую-то библиотеку  программа требует:redface: , а Nero  я удалила с компа. У меня завтра репетиция с музыкой, а я ни одной нарезки сделать не могу :Jopa:

----------


## skomorox

*GalinaM*,



> нужны песни, в которых от имени мужчины дается обещание женщине чего-то грандиозного


"Всё будет офигенно, непременно!"  (Паша Воля, резедент Камеди-Клаб)

----------


## ElenaS

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! 
>  Очень прошу:"Помогите, пожалуйста, горю! "


file-export-ok- save

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Текст сказки про Терешку http://files.mail.ru/F4V6GB

У меня еще просьба одна) 
Есть ли у кого-нибудь *Ameno- Era* караочная версия, ну, то есть, без слов )
Спасибо!

----------


## Kley

> file-export-ok- save


Когда на export нажимаю она (программа)  говорит, что не экспортирует напрямую  в MP 3 и меня в библиотеку LAME посылает

----------


## Марина Дудник

Достану всех!!! :eek: Дорогие мои пните меня поближе к Юбилейному экспрессу???? Плиииз! :Oj:

----------


## ElenaS

> Когда на export нажимаю она (программа)  говорит, что не экспортирует напрямую  в MP 3 и меня в библиотеку LAME посылает


не пугайтесь, нажмите окей, дальше будет привычное окно

----------


## skomorox

*marisha612*,



> пните меня поближе к Юбилейному экспрессу


смотри почту.

----------


## syaonka

Дочка юбилярши (50-летний юбилей) просит сделать танец мамы с папой под зонтом, как мы делаем на свадьбе, под песню "Прогноз погоды" Долиной!
 Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какую подводку интересную можно сделать под это?

----------


## skomorox

Я с просьбой к нашим форумских поэтам.
Помогите, пожалуйста, досочинить к тому, что уже есть - ещё два куплета??? :flower:  (надо на серебряную свадьбу)
         на мелодию песни "Где-то на белом свете". 

1.В зале нарядном этом, 
   Столько родных людей! 
   Нынче у Сергея и Тани,
   Свадебный юбилей! 

   Таня опять невеста, 
   Серёжа – её жених. 
   И все гости  вместе,
   Песню поют для них! 

Припев: 
Мы откроем всем секрет: 
Краше вашей пары нет. 
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, 
Краше вашей пары нет 

2.Словно одна минута, 
   Двадцать пять лет прошли, 
   Но вы вчера как будто, 
   Чувства в себе нашли. 

   Таня для Сергея, 
   Дарит влюбленный взгляд. 
   Серёжа быть рядом с Таней, 
   Тоже очень рад! 

Припев: 
Поздравляем от души, 
Будьте так же хороши. 
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, 
Будьте так же хороши. 

3. Запомните свадьбы мгновенья,
    Ваших детей и друзей!

(и чё дальше??? :Oj: )

----------


## Элен

> Запомните свадьбы мгновенья,
> Ваших детей и друзей!


Смысл этих строчек не понятен.Что они должны запомнить.Свою свадьбу или друзей,детей...Давай по-другому...

----------


## skomorox

> Давай по-другому...


Конечно, давай! Мне - лишь бы песня была из 4-х куплетов. Им хочется её петь!!!! А я могу только хулиганистые "верши" накропать.:biggrin: kuku. Порядочных - не умею. Поэтому - я рада помощи! Сочините мне, а? :flower:

----------


## Элен

В моём духе вообще-то тоже нахулиганить,но если постараться - можно и в своём лексиконе на парочку стишков что суразное насобирать...:biggrin:

Мы все вам желаем
Долгих бурных лет.
Пусть любовь и дальше 
Дарит вам свой свет.

Вспоминайте этот
Праздник вы всегда.
И не забывайте 
Лучшие года.

Пусть не знает вас беда,
Будьте счастливы всегда
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Будьте счастливы всегда

А ещё хотим мы
Классно погулять
На свадьбу золотую
Не забудьте нас позвать.

Мы вам обещаем -
С радостью придём
Будем кричать Горько 
Все дружно за столом.

Ты,Серёга,не робей
Таню поцелуй скорей
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Таню поцелуй скорей.

Горько-горько........

----------


## skomorox

*Элен*,

Ленхен, это только всё в третий куплет поместилось. Ещё бы надо один, т.к. у них музыка на 4 куплета. И ещё в припеве, что-нибудь другое сочинить, чтобы он не повторялся, а? :Oj:

----------


## Элен

Теперь 4 припева и 4 куплета,так?:wink:

----------


## LapNik

Может кто знает где посмотреть можно минуса Олега Ай?
В частности интересуют эти:
- Представь себе;
- Осенний лист;
- Давай помолчим;
но и другие будут не лишними :smile:

----------


## maknata

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
 Светик, или я  слепуха, или у тебя нет адреса мыла.. Куды слать то?

----------


## Оляшка

*GalinaM*,



> нужны песни, в которых от имени мужчины дается обещание женщине чего-то грандиозного (или не очень ).


М.Тишман "Я стану твоим ангелом", Стас Михайлов "Всё для тебя"

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
*syaonka*,
 Ирина, можно задать вопрос гостям: " Дорогие гости, как Вы считаете, что самое главное в семье, в доме? Правильно: любовь, взаимопонимание и т.д.А всё это вместе составляет атмосферу в семье,так сказать погоду в доме". И уже обращаясь к юбилярше и её мужу : " Дорогие ( имя юбилярши) и (Имя мужа)!
"Прогноз погоды"Долиной Ларисы
Звучит для Вас сегодня вновь!
Пусть в Вашем доме правит балом счастье,
А вместе с ним удача и любовь!"
и пригласить на танец.:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

"Друзья мои, о я опечален!.." Сижу и расстраиваюсь. Досталась не очень адекватная (все прфиг, даже зал не видела, а свадьба в субботу!) НЕВЕСТА. Но это вес ерунда. У нее идея-фикс - танцевать танец с отцом. Мне не нравится следующее: 
1. танец ей нужен лишь для того, чтобы продемонстрировать папину способность танцевать вальс (ни о каких других эмоциональных наполнениях речь не идет)
2.Танцевать будут под "Венский вальс" (т.е.  "дожать" настроение Демариным или Кобзоном не получится и будет смотреться как простой концертный номер)
3. этот танец завершает первое застолье и сразу после него будет танец жениха и невесты (напоминаю, что невеста по эмоциям напоминает скорее Снежную королеву или упаковку мороженой мойвы)
4. жених танцует плохо, но будет тоже пытаться вальсировать (это на фоне папы! :Jopa: )
5. Народ все это время сидит за столами и скучает, как мне кажется.

Я начинаю первый перерыв всегда первым танцем молодых. Для чего здесь папа - не представляю!!!
Вариантов нет, вернее невеста мне просто их не оставила, а поставила перед ФАКтом (где-то видела  и ей понравилось)
 Я в ужасе!!! Убеждена на 250%, что выйдет фигня и виновата будет... конечно я!

 Кто-то писал, что проводит танец с отцом перед первым танцем. Народ, подскажите, как с наименьшими потерями выкрутиться?
Заранее всем СПАСИБО. Свадьба послезавтра.

----------


## Наталюшка

> арод, подскажите, как с наименьшими потерями выкрутиться?


Оля, а может быть объединить это в один... папа с невестой начинает, потом передает дочь жениху... часть там где папа сократить по времени (чтоб жених уж совсем плохо не смотрелся)

----------


## ElenaS

2 shoymama 

Оль, ну чего ты нагнетаешь? Перестань сейчас же, это не в твоем стиле )

Во-первых, ничего страшного не произойдет. ну, станцует она с папой, потом логично папа отдаст ее жениху-уже мужу. сказать про то, что есть двое мужчин, которые ее любят: папа и муж. Папа ее растил, такую сякую, можно фото на картоне какое забавное смонтировать: папа и дочь. учил рисовать вот так вот, учил писать вот так вот, учил считать вот так вот.. а сейчас научит ее танцевать прекрасный танец. вальс. всю композицию не гони, пусть покрасуются немного.
а дальше, акцент на первый танец - задуть их мыльными пузырями, закидать конфетти, дабы женихового позора не было видно )
Во-вторых, Оля, ты же - участковая тамада! ты же -звезда. Думаешь, кто-то на тебя из-за такой мелочи серчать будет? Да они уже вначале будут твои и делай с ними что хочешь )да ото всего вечера они в таком счастье будут, что все едино будет воприниматься. едино замечательно!

----------


## Katjatja

у кого есть этикетки на ВИНО свадебное.  поделитесь пожалуйста.:smile:

----------


## ElenaS

> у кого есть этикетки на ВИНО свадебное.  поделитесь пожалуйста.:smile:


Катюш, а здесь смотрела?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%E5%F2%EA%E8

может, подберешь что-нибудь  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Помозгоштурмим на тему "Венецианского карнавала"? (дыр девушки)  :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюш, а здесь смотрела?
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%E5%F2%EA%E8
> 
> может, подберешь что-нибудь 
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> Помозгоштурмим на тему "Венецианского карнавала"? (дыр девушки)


не обижай меня:smile:  в первую очередь там была. ищу  сейчас в Инете такие чтобы ФОТО НЕ НАДО БЫЛО вставлять.

----------


## Оляшка

*shoymama*,
 Оль, а я вот в свадебном этикете вычитала, что касается танцев:
Танцы
Новобрачный первым целует свою молодую жену, никто не может и танцевать с ней раньше его. Танцы не начинаются до тех пор, пока молодожены не отдохнут и не перекусят. Только тогда молодой муж приглашает поклоном свою жену на танец (обычно вальс). Она собирает шлейф (если он есть) и фату (если она длинная) на правой руке, и новобрачные проходят круг по танцевальной площадке под аплодисменты зрителей. Танец новобрачных не должен быть долгим. Надо сказать и о том, что никто не ожидает от них профессионального исполнения. Затем отец новобрачной танцует с ее матерью. К ним присоединяются участники свадебного кортежа. В это время делаются любительские фотографии. Наконец и гости, если они этого желают, выходят на танцевальную площадку.

Новобрачная не может не потанцевать со своим ОТЦОМ И С ОТЦОМ мужа, а новобрачный танцует со своей матерью и с матерью жены. Затем новобрачная танцует с шафером, а потом с каждым из дружек. Гости тоже могут пригласить новобрачную после ее «обязательных» танцев, но они не должны быть слишком настойчивы, если она устала и желает покинуть танцевальную площадку. 
Лучше договориться заранее о том, чтобы дружки в парах с подружками невесты танцевали, по крайней мере, два танца. Гости начнут танцевать, увидев других танцующих.

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,




> 1. танец ей нужен лишь для того, чтобы продемонстрировать папину способность танцевать вальс (ни о каких других эмоциональных наполнениях речь не идет)


Оля, наполенение лирикой может быть в любых других свадебных обрядах, их ещё много, кроме папшкиного танца.
Пусть вальсирует с папиком, это же красиво! 
Я считаю, что смотреть, как дочь и папа танцуют вальс - это намного интереснее для гостей, чем смотреть на их "перетаптывания"  под Кобзона. Эту песню "Доченька" все уже сто раз слышали, а папин вальс - ни ты, ни твои гости не видели, и это интересно!!!!!
А жениху простят его хреновый вальс,:biggrin: т.к. это его день!!!!
Короче - танцуют все!!!!!! :biggrin:

ПыСы: видела на Ютюбе много раз танец папОв и дочек,(правда, американских) - совершенно нет никакой лирики. Они там и вальс танцуют, и постановочные танцы ввиде хип-хопа делают. И все гости им стоя апплодируют. Чем не вариант? Зато - интересно и необычно.

----------


## свадьба

*shoymama*,

Оля! Я провожу так: зачитываю 

ТАНЕЦ ОТЦА И ДОЧЕРИ
Шаги босых девчачьих ножек,
Забавные косички, звонкий детский смех…
Для папы дочь – всего дороже,
Она, Бесс*****,лучше всех!
И вот уже дочурка подрастает,
Взрослеет не по дням, а по часам.
И как порой отец скучает
По детским шуткам, озорным глазам!
Прошли года, расцвёл его цветочек,
Обещан принцу он, назад дороги нет.
Танцует папа этот танец с дочкой…
Прекрасней танца не было и нет!

Танцуют не долго 1или 1,5 мин потом муз плавно переходит на другую( которую молодые выбрали на первый танец) звучит пока фоном а я говорю , что сейчас папа передаст свою дочь законному супругу( папа подводит дочь к зятю , говорит небольшую речь, типа береги её, отдаю самое дорогое ну или что то в этом роде)
И муз усиливается, молодые танцуют , гости  в руках держат свечи, у кого свечей нет ,  конфети  бросают молодым. Проходит красиво и трогательно. В твоём случае, если жених не умеет вальсировать . то пусть немного потанцуют с невестой, а потом скажи что к молодым пресоединяются родители, тем самым сгладится неуклюжесть жениха.

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Кто-то писал, что проводит танец с отцом перед первым танцем. Народ, подскажите, как с наименьшими потерями выкрутиться?
> Заранее всем СПАСИБО. Свадьба послезавтра.


))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
у меня свадьба__ЗАВТРА, и идея фикс с папиным вальсом также имеется...
А жоних вовсе не плясун,т.к. просил НИКАКИХ танцев с ним...

Оль, я выкрутилась так... Папа с доней танцюють в последнем блоке.и ВСЕ!!!
никак это ни на одном, ни на другом н еотразиться...
короче... все довольны, все танцуют! Вот...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
у меня шире вселенной другое горе........

1. молодые попросили ден. конкурсы не проводить, но аукцион с шампанским-им по душе пришел... Замотавшись, они предоставили ток шампань,без фот, собственно... и фоты на мыло не переслали...

1вопрос-че с ним делать...с бутылем ,тобишь...может расписать? тока чем? кем? када??? или что-то другое с деньгами...
тада...
вопрос второй-какое другое?

.............буду проводить переодевания "под детей" после, обычно, собираю за малчик/девочку...
а тут... У них маленький ребетенок.

сначала думала ,как за первенца...потом ,вроде как неудобно тыкать на рожденного вне брака детенка...
Вообще ,как-то ребеночка надо задействовать...но КАК? у меня такого не было ни в жисть ,да и на свадьбах ,где бы полугодовалый ребенок молодых присутствовал я тоже не была...:frown:

народ......поможите советом...

----------


## ElenaS

> 1. молодые попросили ден. конкурсы не проводить, но аукцион с шампанским-им по душе пришел... Замотавшись, они предоставили ток шампань,без фот, собственно... и фоты на мыло не переслали...
> 
> 1вопрос-че с ним делать...с бутылем ,тобишь...может расписать? тока чем? кем? када??? ...


В первую танцевальную паузу дать молодым, пусть свои автографы поставят

опять же, этикетки можно наклеить свадебные, сделав шампанское особенным

можно, если фш владеете, написать на этикетке что-нибудь вроде приглашения на первую годовщину, или почетный гость в доме семьи такой-то

можно просто сказать, что они держали ее своими волшебными ручками, там теперь и вкус совсем другой )))) про торт же врем )))))))))





> сначала думала ,как за первенца...потом ,вроде как неудобно тыкать на рожденного вне брака детенка...
> Вообще ,как-то ребеночка надо задействовать...но КАК? у меня такого не было ни в жисть ,да и на свадьбах ,где бы полугодовалый ребенок молодых присутствовал я тоже не была...:frown:
> 
> народ......поможите советом...


А чего в первенца тыкать?
если хотите собирать, то собирайте кто будет у маленького Миши (или как там): братик, или сестренка?

----------


## shoymama

Золотые мои! Спасибо! Все учитываю и мотаю на ус. Еще уточнение: невеста УПЁРТО будет танцевать *столько* и *под то*, что принесет сама (диск , да еще и флешка, если диск не пойдет) Кто-то очень авторитетно и основательно промыл ей мозги относительно этих танцев и для диалога она закрыта полностью .Хотя про остальное - могу импровизировать сколько хочу!

 Спасибо всем за советы. ИШШО ХОЧУ!!! Советуйте, своя голова хорошо, а форумская многоголовая - в тысячу раз лучше!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Оль, я выкрутилась так... Папа с доней танцюють в последнем блоке.и ВСЕ!!!


Мои хотят именно начать первый перерыв этим танцем, без вариантов блииииин!

----------


## zizi

Девочки и я с просьбой. Нужно поздравление маме (55 лет) от сына и от внучки, она шустрая такая, артистка говорят. 

*shoymama*,
 Оля, я тоже первый перерыв делаю танец  папой, куплет и припев, а потом он дочь жениху и танец молодых.  Говорю, что хочу сейчас пригласить сюда мужчину, который был рядом с невестой с первых дней, забирал её из роддома и т.д. Раньше делала в конце, а потом перестроилась, хотя  сначало казалось, что не то что-то.

----------


## Владленыч

Судари и Сударыни! Не подскажете вопросы, про пиво? Для претендентов на участие в соответствующей игре. 

По поводу голосования на первенца, предложил сейчас невесте все варианты, которые вы, дорогие мои, мне дали. Она выбрала вариант *ОленькиАрт* -   :flower:   - гадание, две коробки с прорезями а там лежат пупсы, только пупсов теперь нужно купить и коробки подготовить! Остальные варианты, будем в следующий раз пробовать!:biggrin:  Всем сэнкс!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Владленыч*,
посмотри здесь может что то накопаешьhttp://moepivo.narod.ru/

----------


## shoymama

И здесь посмотри: http://mina.ru/beer/

----------


## Гвиола

А у меня будет ещё прикольнее: Сначала жених с мамой,потом папа с дочкой,а потом первый танец молодых

----------


## skomorox

*_Лесюня_*,



> у меня такого не было ни в жисть ,да и на свадьбах ,где бы полугодовалый ребенок молодых присутствовал я тоже не была...


Олеся, я как-то у Лены Медведика в ролике  видела, что у молодых был малыш (толи 6 месяцев, толи год). Она его подала, как ангелочка. Его вынес на руках какой-то родственник и на ребёночке были крылышки ангела. И Лена что-то там "набубнила" про ангелочка-хранителя семьи, который очень любит своих маму и папу и вместе с ними радуется сегодня их празднику. 
Короче, уже точно не помню, могу и наврать!:biggrin: Спроси лучше у Медведика сама.

----------


## _Лесюня_

[QUOTE=ElenaS]опять же, этикетки можно наклеить свадебные, сделав шампанское особеннымQUOTE]

в том и дело, что шампанское с фото планировалось...фото нет...
просто написать Свадебное семьи такой-то...для меня самой не интересно...
не серьезно ,чтоли...
..............уже отзвонилась невеста, просит вовсе без денег. Хозяйка-барыня... :Ha: 

*skomorox*,
 Да ,Ириш... я видела и ролик этот... и с ангелами идеи были разные...тока У МЕНЯ КРЫЛЬЯ НА ДР РЕБЕНКА взяли в юиле и с концами...2недели нигде найти в Сибе не могу...поэтому др.вариант спрашивала...
стих я придумала про ребеночка...но, получается большой акцент на этом... другие варианты думаю...может в знакомство с родственниками вписать:confused:

Спасибо всем за помощь и советы)))...
...если идеи про-ляльку будут-ОГРОМНОЕ спасиб. заранее

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, научите - как без фотошопа можно подравнять все фотки вот до таких требований : фото(одинакового размера, желательно чтоб горизонтальные фото были не более 600 рх, вертикальные- не более 300рх), . Есть ли на висте какая то стандартная прога, в которой это можно и КАК??? Мне для рекламного каталога отправлять  :Oj:

----------


## swinging

> Ребята, научите - как без фотошопа можно подравнять все фотки вот до таких требований : фото(одинакового размера, желательно чтоб горизонтальные фото были не более 600 рх, вертикальные- не более 300рх), . Есть ли на висте какая то стандартная прога, в которой это можно и КАК??? Мне для рекламного каталога отправлять


В Висте по моему нет такой стандартной. Есть в Офисе Picture Manager. Или к сканерам, фотикам обычно идёт софт, который это может делать.

Удачи!

----------


## Владленыч

> Ребята, научите - как без фотошопа можно подравнять все фотки вот до таких требований : фото(одинакового размера, желательно чтоб горизонтальные фото были не более 600 рх, вертикальные- не более 300рх), . Есть ли на висте какая то стандартная прога, в которой это можно и КАК??? Мне для рекламного каталога отправлять


Инна, не знаю как насчёт "Висты" -этой операционки не было у меня никогда! В ХР для этих целей, пользую ACDSeePro2.0, думаю и в "Висте" она тоже будет "фурычить".

----------


## Shagane

> Помозгоштурмим на тему "Венецианского карнавала"? (дыр девушки)


Давным-давно в благодатной Венеции жил да был Веселый Гондольер. Кутил с друзьями, распевал развеселые песни под гитару да катался на гондоле по каналам, насвистывая незатейливый мотивчик и даря барышням фиалки... 
Пока однажды, в пестром вихре карнавала на городской площади не увидел глаза прекрасной незнакомки, скрытые за кружевом белой маски... 
Так начинается свадебная феерия Мирослава и Светланы - той самой загадочной Синьоры Маски.
Тема зажигательного карнавального праздника и неукротимого зажигательного духа итальянских празднеств как нельзя лучше подходила темпераментной и яркой, как экзотическая бабочка, Светлане. Поэтому за выбором дело не стало - пара приняла единогласное решение превратить свадебный день в головокружительную венецианскую фиесту. 
Началось все с того, что прибывшую с прогулки и фотосессии новобрачную не замедлили украсть.
Взволнованные гости уже стали требовать объяснений, как вдруг под знакомое всем с детства ретро "Мы бродячие артисты, акробаты и шуты..." друзья жениха внесли Веселого Гондольера в зал прямо на руках!
Вдруг в зале гаснет свет и стихает музыка, и словно из ниоткуда появляется очаровательный ангел (маленький сын Светы Максим), рассыпающий лепестки роз,а за ним - укрытая плащом прекрасная незнакомка в красочной карнавальной маске. Итак, вот она - легендарная Синьора Маска, которая каждый год на карнавале пытается найти свою любовь, но каждый раз исчезает в бликах огней, так и не сделав свой выбор.... 
Зал замирает в ожидании...
Полуприкрытая плащом таинственная Светлана в роскошном персиковом наряде делает шаг навстречу Мирославу, в то время как зал взрывается аплодисментами - наконец она нашла своего суженого!
Ну, где, как не на маскараде, случаться самым невероятным и удивительным событиям? Где, как не на карнавале, влюбляться и терять голову, находить свою судьбу и страстно искать любимый взгляд в отблесках фейерверков и охапках воздушных шаров? И где, как не на карнавале, танцевать до упаду? И вот король и королева праздника открывают танцевальный марафон в тесном кругу гостей 
И закружились *веселая фарандола, горячительная тарантелла и старинный пятирьен...* Танцы, свеч, бенгальские огни, цветы... Настоящий водоворот чувств и страстей!
Словно открыв в себе венецианские корни, обнаружившиеся среди гостей* художники заправски изготавливали изысканнейшие карнавальные маски, умело орудуя цветными карандашами и красками* 
- шутка ли, если победитель удостоится титула Верховного Арлекина! 
Следуя заразительному примеру Челентано, *новоиспеченные виноделы отжимали из виноградных гроздей и дегустировали молодое южное вино* 
- и вот уже перед нами титулованные и чрезвычайно важные особы: Синьорита Чинзано, Сеньор Спуманте и Синьора Мартини. На манер героев произведений Лопе де Вега г*ондольеры поют в честь молодоженов душераздирающие серенады, 
*
стараясь вовсю и отважно сражаясь за главный приз - Золотую Арфу, и отчаянно торгуются на аукционе, основным лотом которого выступает... подвязка Светы! 
Десятки воздушных шаров взмывают из рук восхищенных гостей в небо, 
 на каждом из которых - исполнение заветной мечты Славы и Светы.

----------


## swinging

Инна, если есть инет, то прямо в инете можно резать

http://croper.ru/

Удачи!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!  Вот новая песня  для танца папы с дочкой. Розенбаум "Моей Единственной". Она конечно отличается от Кобзона и Демарина. Не знаю будет ли такой же популярной... Но текст потрясающий, праавдаа Розенбаум спееел её тааак прикоооольнооо!!! :biggrin:

http://narod.ru/disk/12497667000/%D0...B9%2B.mp3.html

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=_Лесюня_;2423976]


> ...если идеи про-ляльку будут-ОГРОМНОЕ спасиб. заранее


Лесюнь! У меня когда возникают такие ситуации с детками, я ребеночка обязательно представляю. Очень мне нравиться притча о Счастье. :Ok: 

Пришел чел к Богу. Бог его спрашивает: Что ты хочешь Человек?
Чел - СЧАСТЬЯ!
И Бог дал челловеку кусок глины со словами - На, лепи!!!

И слепили Андрей и Леночка себе счастье!!! А имя ему - Никитка!
Дальше - про счастье, про детей и т.д.

Удачи тебе!

----------


## KAlinchik

мальчики и девочки!
будьте добреньки,помогите  с идейкой,а?
парень хочет отметить 25ти летие ну оооочень необычно,но сам точно ничего вразумительного сказать не может...
прозвучала фраза:клоунов пригласить,но в целом посыл такой:чем Вы можете меня удивить....
я уже думала,может в ковбойском стиле что-то забацать...или в козака настоящего посвятить...
может еще у кого какие-нибудь предложения будут...
с удовольствием выслушаю....

----------


## swinging

> чем Вы можете меня удивить....





> или в козака настоящего посвятить...


Его очень сильно удивит, что после вручения ему шашки его... высекут (т.е. надерут  :Jopa: ). Вот он удивится!!! У него глаза на лоб вылезут от удивления!!!
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Djazi

> Спасибо всем за советы. ИШШО ХОЧУ!!! Советуйте, своя голова хорошо, а форумская многоголовая - в тысячу раз лучше!


Олюш, у меня в последнее время тоже невеста сначала с папой танцует, потом жених со своей мамой и после этого  Первый танец молодожёнов только. Конечно, это намного эмоциональнее, когда этот танец под Кобзона или под Папку_ Дайкири. Но вот на позапрошлой свадьбе невеста тоже с отцом танцевала Вальс , причём классно и под классику. А после молодожёны тоже танцевали Вальс. Никому не надоело.
Вот чьи-то слова мне понравились перед танцем ПАПЫ И ДОЧЕРИ и я их теперь использую в работе, спасибо:
- Дорогой Иван, а  знаешь ли ты, что сегодня на свадьбе присутствует мужчина, который любит твою невесту сильнее чем ты, да и знает он её почти с пелёнок... Но могу тебя успокоить и сказать, что мужчина этот, очень надёжный. Догадываешься о ком  я говорю? Да, ты угадал, эти слова относятся к папе твоей невесты. 
- Именно он с самого рождения был Танечке другом, опорой, защитой, советчиком, и всегда им останется. Это Папа Татьяны- Павел Васильевич. Аплодисменты папе невесты. А сейчас я хочу , Танечка, у тебя спросить:  
Кто подарил тебе эту фамилию
Что носишь с рожденья
До этого дня
Его пригласи ты на танец- признание
Ведь папа такой, один у тебя!

Дочь приглашает на танец отца. А я говорю: Танец дочери и отца,это танец без начала и без конца.
А потом прошу жениха пригласить на танец- признание свою маму. Но вот тут у меня нет слов красивых.

----------


## shoymama

Вау! Оль, беру!!! :flower:

----------


## чижик

> будьте добреньки,помогите с идейкой,а?
> парень хочет отметить 25ти летие ну оооочень необычно,но сам точно ничего вразумительного сказать не может.


Мне кажется... может, в стиле рэп что-нибудь забацать? Во первых, дресс-код несложный, во вторых - речитатив на любую тему и мелодию придумать можно ( форум поможет. если что. Всем миром насочиняем что-нибудь.) и, в третьих. Потапа и Настю присобачить как лейтмотив - и пошло-поехало...Во всяком случае - я вот написала- и мысли уже зашевелились, процесс пошёл...А значит. если тема тебе не подойдёт - я себе добрО сделала- бо вже щось про це думаю, i думки пiшли, а це вже добре!
ой, что это я! Просто захотелось Хмельницкому пару слов на родном языке написать - ностальгия,понимаешь...

----------


## Dium

*Djazi*, 


> Вот чьи-то слова мне понравились перед танцем ПАПЫ И ДОЧЕРИ и я их теперь использую в работе, спасибо:
> .........
> Дочь приглашает на танец отца. А я говорю: Танец дочери и отца,это танец без начала и без конца.


:smile: да я автора тоже не знаю.. жаль.. раньше не записывала!!! В любом случае респект всем, у кого мы учимся и берем лучшее!!!
Думаю, где-то я уже видела подобные слова... это то, что я как раз внесла в сценарий :biggrin:



> Танец дочери и отца,это танец без начала и без конца


Это слова, которые Людмила Оптимистка говорит.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## POISON

Всем привет!
Слышал о "цветных танцах" или что то в этом роде...
Подскажите что это и с чем едят?
Заранее благодарен! В долгу не останусь, подкину чтонибудь... Ещё не смотрел темы.
Рад влиться в Ваш коллектив! 
Новичок на сайте, не значит и в работе тоже)))

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Кстати о танце...
Все слова, сказанные ранне о прилюдии к танцу, весьма успешно подкрепляются песней: 
ДЕМАРИН Игорь - Пригласи отца на белый танец
Точнее песни я не встречал)
http://disk.tom.ru/4mj2kh1
Всем удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Не знаю, как и попросить. Но мне нужно то. что без слов. :wink: Та, которую поёт Чебурашка. Сегодня очень нужно. Если есть у кого, подмогните, люди добрые....

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
А ещё, кто-нибудь знает песенку. в которой говориться о профессии портного?

----------


## Yuli4ka

> А ещё, кто-нибудь знает песенку. в которой говориться о профессии портного?




Еврейский портной - Розенбаум, но в этой песне скорее о жизни. чем о профессии

----------


## _Лесюня_

> И слепили Андрей и Леночка себе счастье!!! А имя ему - Никитка!
> Дальше - про счастье, про детей и т.д.


идея оч. классная... именно это я и спрашивала и искала...

спасибо ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ!!! большое....
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
сейчас убегаю на свадьбу...приеду-отпишусь)))

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,помогите вспомнить песни (женские) где есть слова "Я хочу","мне хочется".
Не посылайте на музгруз,я там уже была!:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Слышал о "цветных танцах" или что то в этом роде...
> Подскажите что это и с чем едят?


*POISON*,
 Насколько я понимаю, это группе гостей раздаются платочки определенных цветов, например, красный, синий, оранжевый и т.д. Люди танцуют энергичный танец, потом фонограмма меняется на песню, в которой говорится о каком-то цвете ("Голубая луна", "Оранжевое солнце", "Белый снег" .....и т.д.) и те,у кого платочек соответствующего цвета выходят в центр круга и исполняют "сольно" этот танец. А что в финале, ну можно выбрать лучшего танцора или всех благодарить. Я где-то читала, что используют еще "подставного" гостя, которому под брюки одевают ммммммм нижнее:rolleyes: белье, допустим желтого цвета, и он начинает плясть не имея платочка под песню "Желтые тюльпаны", естественно, гости начинают возмущаться, т.к. не видят этого цвета, и тут он демонстрирует свое белье :Aga:  Но, это уже,я думаю, только для узкой компании и смелого ведущего!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> где есть слова "Я хочу","мне хочется".


"Ах, как хочется вернуться, ах как хочется ворваться в городок",
"Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу",
" Я ведь женщина по имени "Хочу"....

----------


## Гвиола

*Касатик*,Натуся,спасибо.Принимаю с превеликим удовольствием!

----------


## syaonka

> А потом прошу жениха пригласить на танец- признание свою маму. Но вот тут у меня нет слов красивых.


ОЛя! Я говорю такие слова(они с форума)
За день до своего рождения ребёнок спросил у бога.........(дальше я думаю ты знаешь)....
А сейчас ,прежде ,чем взрослый уже мужчина (имя жениха) будет танцевать со своей  красавицей женой, он пригласит на танец ту женщину, которая любила его и будет любить его до конца своих дней-свою маму!
Вот где- то так!

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,а у моей невесты отчим.И хотя она зовет его папа,фамилия у неё первого отца (его на свадьбе не будет). Какие слова подойдут в этом случае? Про отношения невесты и отчима я не спрашивала,но если она сама захотела с ним танцевать,значит считает его отцом.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Гвиола*,

К песням добавочка
- Я так хочу, чтобы лето не кончалось…
- А я хочу, хочу, хочу опять по крышам бегать голубей гонять..

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Я хочу быть с тобой...Я так хочу быть с тобой..

----------


## Гвиола

*Tatiana_S*,Танюшка,мне только женские песни нужны.Мужицких навалом,могу даже поделиться!
мне б каких-нибудь прикольных (по возможности)

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Гвиола*,

М-да, хорошо быть внимательной, в отпуск мне уже пора.

Наташенька, тогда оттуда можно взять про лето, которое чтобы не кончалось. А еще у Пугачевой есть 
А уже так хочется, хочется, хочется, хочется быть с тобой...

----------


## Гвиола

*Tatiana_S*,Танюшка,уже взяла и то,и другое.

----------


## черника

Наташ, кто поёт не знаю - "Я хочу себя увидеть в телевизоре"(дама поёт)

----------


## Марья

> Девочки,а у моей невесты отчим.И хотя она зовет его папа,фамилия у неё первого отца (его на свадьбе не будет). Какие слова подойдут в этом случае?


Наташ, у меня неоднократно бывали такие случаи... Просто не говори слова про девичью фамилию, скажи про прощание с родительским домом и про танец - как прекрасную возможность выразить свою благодарность и любовь отцу. Если отношения между отчимом и нечестой действительно хорошие, то неоднократно повторенные слова "отец", "папа", "родительский дом" просто бальзамом звучат для отчимов. Они бывают растроганы еще больше, чем родные отцы....

----------


## shoymama

> А ещё, кто-нибудь знает песенку. в которой говориться о профессии портного?


Ирочка, уже в скайпе

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Наташ, а песня царевны-Забавы не подойдет?

Еще Н. Королева "Я мечтаю"

----------


## Касатик

*Девочки, милые, помогите, пожалуйста песню переделать!:*tu
На следующей неделе провожу юбилей обаятельнейшего мужчины, моего бывшего коллеги и наставника. Более пяти лет мы с ним занимались организацией праздников на предприятии, где служили, сами и вели, и режиссировали, и выступали. Юольшим "спросом" пользовался наш дуэт Гурченко-Моисеев. Вот я и хочу выйти с куплетом песни в роли Гурченко, в которой говорю имениннику о том, что вот, мне без него не поется совсем, хоть я его и поздравляю, но хочу вспомнить былые времена и приглашаю его "на сцену"...Он выйдет с радостью, знаю, а там музыкант поставит запись попурри наших выступлений.
Это песня "Ненавижу!":

На моих губах осколки неба
Это небо называлось "ты",
Мы друг к другу потянулись слепо,
Словно одинокие цветы.
Как песок слова перебирая
Мы прошли по берегу реки,
И душа в ожоги превращала
Каждое касание руки.

Припев:
Ненавижу за то, что ты уходишь,
Ненавижу за то, что отпускаю,
Ненавижу за то, что ты вернешься,
Ненавижу и прощаю, и прощаю.

Очень-очень надеюсь на вашу помощь, мне без вас беда, - не справлюсь!:frown:Я даже фото вам покажу нашего "дуэта":rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/846016m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

*Касатик*,
Наташ, а звать-то как твоего наставника ?

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Наташ, текст для редактирования ( я не очень помню мотив)

За моей спиной Ведущего дорога,
И по ней уверенно вёл ты,
Потянуло нас творчество к друг другу,
Собирая благодарностей цветы.
Наш дуэт срывал аплодисменты,
Пели мы от сердца и души,
Как джельтмен мне сыпал комплименты,
А сегодня я прошу - ко мне иди.

Выходи - и пусть дуэт сверкает,
Выходи - и снова мы споём,
Выходи - пусть время повернётся,
Я зову, чтоб спели мы вдвоём.

----------


## лека

*Касатик*,
 Наташ я хочу предложить припев:

Так давай же споем снова вместе
Как и прежде все старое вспомним
Выходи же ко мне поскорее
Выходи споем снова вместе (Мы все вспомним опять с тобой вспомним)

----------


## Kley

Девочки - *ElenaS*,*Katjatja*,*syaonka*, спасибо за помощь, с вами я быстро разобралась, со своей програмкой для муз. нарезок.Всё получилось!!! Спасибо ещё раз огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Девочки и мальчики!  :flower: 
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как быть. Вот сейчас позвонили, попросили юбилей, 55 лет провести:redface: ( а я ведь только для близких и для коллег несколько юбилеев проводила в домашних условиях), не знаю соглашаться или нет.Это уже не свои родные люди, которые могут некоторые недочёты пропустить мимо ушей.
 Юбилей 11 сентября - успею подготовиться? Сколько времени необходимо для подготовки, что нужно предусмотреть, на что обратить внимание? 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Уже пошла в тему "Юбилеи".

----------


## Касатик

> не знаю соглашаться или нет.


Конечно, соглашаться!!!:smile: И посидеть там, куда ушла!!!:wink:

----------


## fomusik

Здравствуйте девочки, помогите пожалуйста! Нужно провести мероприятие, посвященное открытию детской игровой площадки.Первая часть официальная, вторая развлекательная. Со второй, конечно, проблем нет, а вот с первой - зависла.  :Fz:  Нужно сделать так, чтобы предоставлялось слово всяческим официальным лицам и спонсорам, перерезание ленточки и все такое, но в то же время (поскольку мероприятие в первую очередь ориентировано на детей) чтобы народ не заскучал. Может есть у кого-нибудь хоть что-то на примете? Хотя бы вступительное слово (а там может и мысля работать начнет). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Инна Р.

Мне кажется, нужно взять список всех, кто будет там выступать и про каждого придумать подводку интересную: типа - Каждый взрослый когда то был ребенком. из всех, кто сегодня здесь собрались самым непоседливым ребенком был Иван .иваноич Иванов - глава администрации такого то райноа. Во дворе, где он рос небыло детской площадки. Поэтому катался он исключительно на перилах, протирая штаны, а играл на маминых нервах.... поэтому Вспоминая тяжелое детство, И.И. решил воплотить свою давнюю мечту и дал указания построить современную отличную детскую площадку!... ну это была моя личная версия, а как все это было на самом деле нам и поведает И.И. - я бы сделала где то так. Просто включи фантазию и пройдись по списку! Удачи. :smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*fomusik*,
 Может каждому выступающему дать  задание. Например попрыгать через скакалку.  Закинуть мяч в корзину.  Теннисный шарик простучать на ракетке. ? И народу будет интересно и азарт спортивный. Можно и призы им вручить или шуточные медальки.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Гвиола*,

Наташенька, очередь в налоговой была долгой, а это способствует поискам :smile:. Вот, еще наковыряла:
- Я хочу безумные слова сказать (И. Аллегрова «Мой ласковый и нежный зверь»)
- Я хочу чтоб ты верил, Я хочу, чтоб ты плакал (Лолита Милявская «Ориентация Север»)
- Я хочу в твои глаза! (Ю. Савичева «Хочу в твои глаза»)
- Я хочу тепла, это для меня (Линда «Ворона»)
- Я хочу быть птичкой (Девочки, «Я хочу быть птичкой»)
- Я хочу А. Варум…. Она там столько всего хочет!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

прошу совета у тех, кто зарегистрирован ИП, на какой дод лучше переходить - это раз

и ещё одно, кто-нибудь может на пальцах рассказать - что такое бизнес- план и как его составлять?! Хочу воспользоваться программой поддержки малого бизнеса. Можно в личку - скайп - аську.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*fomusik*,
 А начать мона вступлением из Что Где КОГДА.. Что наша жизнь - игра...фанфарі и бла-бла-бла-бла пошла жара по теме

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Гвиола*,
 А я не хочу , не хочу по-другому, а я по любви хочу-песня Забавы из "Летучего коробля"

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Масяня*,
Света, где-то был, поищу, для себя делала, тебе останется только цены поменять с украинских, к тому же старых!
В крайнем случае отсканирую, но прийдется печатать тогда. 
Нужно?

----------


## свадьба

Можно и я свои пять копеек вставлю, правда не знаю, кто чего хочет, т.к читать нет времени все посты (Пришла со свадьбы и завтра снова в бой), но понимаю, что всё время хотят. 
Есть такая песенка: "Хочется, хочется, хочется, русского , русского хочется"
Извините, если не в попад.

----------


## orsia

Народ! ОЧЕНЬ срочно надо - 55 лет со дня свадьбы - эт какой юбилей??? уже не золотой (золотую справляли уже). Завтра у дедушки с бабушкой 55 лет совместной жизни, надо чего-то написать....

----------


## shoymama

Ставишь им две пятерки за совместную жизнь

----------


## Курица

> Завтра у дедушки с бабушкой 55 лет совместной жизни, надо чего-то написать....


Птица счастья принесла 
В дом ваш весть благую, 
Что справлять уже пора 
Свадьбу золотую.
с Вами вместе отмечали,
Веселились от души...
Быстро пять лет пролетели
Вы все так же хороши!
55 лет Вы шли 
Вдвоем по жизни рядом.
Но остались вы верны 
Чувствам, как наградам: 
Ваш огонь любви не гас 
Даже и в несчастье, 
Потому в семье у вас 
Поселилось счастье. 
Вам порой любовь могла 
Заменить вкус хлеба — 
И от голода спасла, 
Словно он и не был. 
Придавала больше сил 
Пережить невзгоды. 
Ваш очаг семьи не стыл 
И в лихие годы. 
На пути большой любви — 
Значимая веха. 
Жить желаем Вам в любви
Еще четверть века!!!!

----------


## orsia

*Курица*,
 это не золотая свадьба((( по золотой материала - куча. А по изумрудной???? голову ломаю....

тем более - это семейная традиция - отмечать день свадьбы и день рожденья деда (ему 80 исполняется в этот же день)... Золотую я им 5 лет назад проводила (эт, можно сказать, был первый опыт по проведению юбилеев свадеб). Минус еще в том, что не будет озвучки - весь аппарат занят, да и меня с работы только на 3 часа отпускают((( В общем, мне начать надо... А дальше без меня...

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
>  это не золотая свадьба((( по золотой материала - куча. А по изумрудной???? голову ломаю....


а ты вчиталась в текст????



> Птица счастья принесла 
> В дом ваш весть благую, 
> Что справлять уже пора 
> С*вадьбу золотую.
> с Вами вместе отмечали,
> Веселились от души...
> Быстро пять лет пролетели
> Вы все так же хороши!
> 55 лет Вы шли* 
> Вдвоем по жизни рядом.

----------


## orsia

*Курица*,
 простите..... с температурой 39 вчитываться... и в голове 1-е сентября....(((( 

ВИНОВАТА!!! ПРОСТИТЕ!!!

----------


## Natali_T

А я 15 августа впервые поменяла танцы местами. Молодые станцевали танец, я попросила войти в огненное сердце родителей. Слова говорила экспромтом, точно даже не помню, но примерно... вот и закончилось ваше детство, но для своих родителей вы всегда останетесь малышами - несмышлёными, неумелыми, но такими дорогими и любимыми. Мы предлагаем вам продлить минутки детства в объятиях своих родителей. Юленька протяни руку папе, именно так делала ты в детстве. Виктор обними свою маму - ведь в её объятиях ты всегда чувствовал себя защищенным. Почувствуйте вновь себя маленьками... дальше они танцуют, а тёща танцует со свекром. После танца... дорогие родители, соедините руки своих детей. Закончилось детство, с последними звуками ушло неизвестно куда, впереди дорога под названием Семейная жизнь. Пусть эта дорога будет счастливой. Песня "мы желаем счастья вам"

----------


## syaonka

Девчонки , милые! Подскажите , как по-быстрому и не очень сложно соорудить кепки для грузинов? Ну о-о-о-чень надо!

----------


## Анатольевна

Коллеги, а у кого-нибудь есть, может быть, готовая перетанцовка для Елены и Сергея? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## optimistka17

А я зашла на минутку на Форум, чтобы сообщить о своих ближайших планах. Встретила сегодня* Элеонору*(для тех кто не знает- Президента Клуба Тамада+)Все приветы передала в целости и сохранности...
 Недолго думая , мы взяли на завтра на утро билеты и уже в полдень будем плескаться в* Азовском море*....
 Обратных билетов не брали, но  к* 5 сентября* вернусь обязательно, так как свадьба у меня взята давным-давно...
В инете неделю появляться не буду. Не подавайте в розыск и не волнуйтесь по поводу моего исчезновения...:smile:

----------


## fomusik

Девочки, спасибо большое всем, кто отозвался!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Люди  добрые! Помогите  советом! 
Что  лучше  пойдет  на  свадьбе,  которая  будет  проходить  не в  банкетном  зале,  а  в  ресторане,  где  пространство  ограничено  кабинками ?
Их  не  сдвинуть, гости  будут  сидеть  разрозненно  небольшими  группами.
Нет  такой  точки,  откуда  меня  будет  видно  всем.
Понятно,  что  мне  придется  метаться  по  залу,  но  меня  больше  интересует  программа  и  конкурсы.
Как  лучше  все  организовать  в  таком  разделённом  пространстве,  чтоб  не  потерять   внимание  гостей?
Заранее,  спасибо  за  помощь!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Доброе утро всеммммммммммммм!
может я и не Америку открываю, но кажется такой идеи не было(на форуме не встречала, хотя может и не мне одной это в голову пришло...)Давайте вместе подумаем-хочу спросить у гостей :а что бы вы хотели пожелать нашей имениннице?(молодым, юбиляру и т.д -можно использовать на любом празднике)- они естественно предлагают- любви, счастья, здоровья и т.д(лучше наверно по одному спрашивать) и тут включается небольшой отрывок песенный. НАДЕЮСЬ НЕ ОЧЕНЬ СУМБУРО ОБЬЯСНИЛА... приведу пример- счастья- мы желаем счастья вам!, любви-желаю тебе из тысячи ночей одну- самую длинную(молодой девушке),или выпьем за любовь(николаев) и так далее.... идея пришла внезапно, поэтому мысли только начинают рождаться,.. давайте вместе подумаем(разные пожелания и песни к ним), а потом все это соеденим...(подумала еще, что пожелания должны быть как для женщины, так и для мужчины т.к мужчине не включишь Николаева... ) Жду ..... а пока и сама подумаю............... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*optimistka17*,
 Людочка Удачной погоды и солнечного настроения!!! отдохни и покупайся за нас всех!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
Так это же практически Звёздные поздравления, которые многие используют давно. Есть и мужской вариант, и женский.

А я за помощью- кто поёт песню " Америка, Америка..." и как она правильно называется???????

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ну значит не Америку открыла... :wink:ну да ладно.. может тогда кто-нибудь подскажет про звездные поздравления:eek:(все новое- это давно забытое старое...                   а я правда, такое еще не встречала, надеюсь не сильно смеетесь надо мной) :Tu:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
Ты делай из того что придумала,  а потом соединим, добавим.

----------


## Гвиола

*Julia5282*,посмотри в личке звездные поздравления.Если это не то,что ты придумала,то придется тебе объяснить лучше,о чём твоя задумка.Мне тоже показалось,что это поздравления и есть.

----------


## Инна Р.

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 Ксюш, у тебя вариантов нету - застольную программу работай на стол молодых - остальные пусть выглядывают и прислушиваются. А активную - не стесняясь приглашай всех на танцпол (работай так же, если стол в одном зале, а танцпол в другом). Особо ничего не корректируй, потому что если по уму делать - тут никакя программа не покатит, в их кабинках. Надеюсь, хоть кабинки не капитально замураваны - хоть какой то обзор есть? А что за зал такой выбрали твои молодые?

----------


## Olgavesna

Люди добрые ну никак не могу найти притчу о Ласточке:frown:-очень нужно :Aga: у кого есть плиз поделитесь:smile:Иннуся осмелюсь у Вас просить Ваш шедевр-Лодочника  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
Наверное, надо больше упор на соревновательные моменты между столиками - кабинками. Пусть названия себе придумают , девизы и от кабинок представители участвуют в каждой развлекалки. Заинтересовать чем-то надо. Главный приз саморй активной кабинке.
А у меня тоже вопрос. Так и не смогла найти песню про Эльвиру, чтобы нормальную нарезочку сделать. Может кто-то знает? Очень сегодня нужно.

----------


## syaonka

*Olgavesna*,
 Ласточка улетела на почту!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Olgavesna*,
 И Лодочник туда же!:smile:

----------


## лека

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ирина вот Эльвира http://webfile.ru/3875657

----------


## Медведик

Девочки и мальчики...помню что Алинчик выставляла очень мудрые слова ... много строк - что бывает без любви

там противопоставления были 
с любовью/без любви... и много примеров. Он мне так понравились..а куда сохранила - не помню((( Поиск результатов недал. Может у кого они близко есть?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
>  Ксюш, у тебя вариантов нету - застольную программу работай на стол молодых - остальные пусть выглядывают и прислушиваются. А активную - не стесняясь приглашай всех на танцпол (работай так же, если стол в одном зале, а танцпол в другом). Особо ничего не корректируй, потому что если по уму делать - тут никакя программа не покатит, в их кабинках. Надеюсь, хоть кабинки не капитально замураваны - хоть какой то обзор есть? А что за зал такой выбрали твои молодые?


Иннусь,  кабинки  не  замурованы, но  отдельные.
Зал  красивый.
На  моё  счастье, они  заказали  4  вставных  номера  :Ok:  
Мне  будет  полегче :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Наверное, надо больше упор на соревновательные моменты между столиками - кабинками. Пусть названия себе придумают , девизы и от кабинок представители участвуют в каждой развлекалки. Заинтересовать чем-то надо. Главный приз саморй активной кабинке.


Я  про  соревнования  кабинок  тоже  думала, только  какие  именно - торможу.
Ну, девиз  молодым  придумать..... а  больше  ничего...
Хорошая  мысль  выбрать  капитанов  кабинок  надо, дать  имя  столику  и  ты  пы...
Может  ещё  что ?

----------


## Масяня

срочно!!!  требуется!!! На скайп или в аську


ХОРОШАЯ ПЕСНЯ ПРО ЕЛЕНУ - ЛЕНУ

----------


## KAlinchik

> ...помню что Алинчик выставляла очень мудрые слова ... много строк - что бывает без любви


Обязанность без любви делает человека раздражительным. Ответственность без
любви делает человека бесцеремонным. Справедливость без любви делает
человека жестоким. Правда без любви делает человека безжалостным критиком.
Воспитание без любви делает человека двуличным. Ум без любви делает человека
хитрым. Приветливость без любви делает человека лицемерным. Слепая любовь к
порядку делает человека придирчивым. Компетентность без любви делает
человека занудным. Власть без любви делает человека насильником. Честь без
любви делает человека высокомерным. Богатство без любви делает человека
жадным. Вера без любви делает человека фанатиком. 



?

----------


## Медведик

*Масяня*,
отправила

*KAlinchik*,
Алночка спасибо!!!!! чмок 3 раза :rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> вот Эльвира


 :Ok:  :Ok: kiss

----------


## лека

*Масяня*,
 СВета не умею в скайп или в аську, может кто перекинет, а потом меня научит в скайпе хотя бы обмениваться информацией, а то я только разговариваю :))) Вот ЕЛЕНА http://webfile.ru/3875751

----------


## shoymama

Масяня, Светик!!! Хде твой скайп ? А?   Кидаю прямо сюда. Красивая песня про Алену. С ускорением. Может, пригодится .http://files.mail.ru/EGFFLB

----------


## bulya

Ребятки, у кого есть перетанцовка готовая с именами Аня и Андрей, сбросьте ,плиз! :flower:

----------


## Kley

Девочки,   не могу нигде найти песни с именами Олег, Рашид, Виталий, Игорь:frown: Может есть у кого, поделитесь, пожалуйста? 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Ой, родные мои !Вот это меня сегодня озадачили! Есть у нас в городе кафе! Всё вроде бы ничего: Интерьер стильный, кухня хорошая, персонал душевный, но как- то народ туда не ходит.Да, ещё забыла-кафе расположено в жилом доме, т.е.музыку громко только до 22.30.
И вот сегодя от этого кафе ко мне обратились с просьбой организовать вечер, который бы привлёк народ.Темтику вечера мне озвучили так: либо вечер знакомств, либо "назад вСССР! , либо "САми что-нибудь придумайте":frown:

Помогите, люди добрые!  :Aga:  Кто уже сталкивался с подобной задачей? Очень хочется не ударить в грязь лицом! Подкиньте идейки(можно в личку),посоветуйте, какую тему лучше выбрать! 
Аа-а-а-! Голова кругом идёт!

----------


## Курица

> Девочки,   не могу нигде найти песни с именами Олег, Рашид, Виталий, Игорь Может есть у кого, поделитесь, пожалуйста?


*Лен*, беги на почту, что было-послала нарезанное(Олеги и Игори), и ссылки на Виталю и Рашида :wink:

----------


## Гвиола

Есть перетанцовки Наташа+Сергей и Алексей + Ольга. Кому надо стучите в личку.

----------


## Kley

Танечка, спасибо Вам !!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ура! На пути к юбилею одно дело сделано!

----------


## koluchka

а у меня  просто реплика. заказ на свадьбу. жених и невеста - глухонемые! ну сказали переводчик будет. даже песни вживую просили. вот так. у меня такое первый раз!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте.дорогие!
 Объясняли мне уже что такое "перетанцовка". Но  так до меня и не дошло.  Расскажите пожалуйста с чем её едят.  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие форумчане!!! Приглашаю Вас в период  26-28 октября на уральскую тамадею!!!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128378

----------


## KAlinchik

народ! часто спрашивают текст притчи о Ласточке,выложила в соответствующей теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=218

----------


## Курица

> а у меня  просто реплика. заказ на свадьбу. жених и невеста - глухонемые! ну сказали переводчик будет. даже песни вживую просили. вот так. у меня такое первый раз!


Леночка, сходи сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125926,
наши ведущие с Форума, которые уже вели подобные свадьбы, наверняка ответят на твои вопросы! :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

Девочки-мальчики! В нашей семье завтра знаменательное событие - моя любимая мамочка в свои 69 лет решилась распрощаться со своей педагогической деятельностью учителя начальных классов (49 лет, причем работала всего лишь в 3 педколлективах, последнии 44 года в одной и той же школе). В этом году она сознательно проигнорировала мед.осмотр, чтобы не было соблазна с 1 сентября приступить к работе. Для мамы (её зовут Надежда Васильевна)  - её "школьные " дети - смысл жизни, порой казалось, что даже важнее, чем мы с братом:smile: 
А вот завтра у нее последний, прощальный педсовет - прощание, расставание, фуршет... Конечно, будет и 1 сентября, но уже в качестве гостьи!
В этой связи просьба: подскажите-посоветуйте чтобы такого сделать на фуршете-прощании?!
Всем спасибо! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## свадьба

Приветствую всех! Нуждаюсь в помощи наших фотошопщиков, сама я только учусь, а молодые мои люди серьёзные(жених ФСБ военная контрразведка), короче нужны этикетки на шампанское "На годовщину свадьбы" и "на рождение первенца"
Фамилия у них будет Филипченко, а зовут Анна и Андрей!Ребята, сделайте кто нибудь! Сама не решаюсь. :Oj:

----------


## лека

*koluchka*,
 Лена помню увидела первый раз этот сюжет, сердце защемило - это для уверенности тебе посмотри, они такие же как и все, даже в некоторых моментах лучше, помню кто- то говорил если обделил чем то бог, то вдругом месте дал вдвое больше, душа у них огромная. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l_0T9IBsXI

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Олег 
Дискотека Авария & O.Меншиков - Страдания(про Олега). http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/9816734 4.36 Мб 
Алексей ХВОСТенко - Олег Соханевич http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/9816711 5.03 Мб 
Андрей Науменко - Олег. http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/9816690 3.03 Мб 
Руслан Гаджиев - Олег. http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/9816740 3.93 Мб

----------


## koluchka

> если обделил чем то бог, то вдругом месте дал вдвое больше, душа у них огромная.


да. мне так тоже кажется. я их еще не видела, но мама жениха - очаровательная женщина, умная, воспитанная, вежливая и тактичная. с ней приятно было вести беседу. думаю, что у такой мамы и сын должен быть такой же. а невесту, наверное, себе под стать выбирал. Все будет хорошо!
 Спасибо всем за ответы!

----------


## Гвиола

*Викторинка*,у меня бабушка закончила преподавать  в 70 лет,имея стаж 57 лет.
Я думаю,если есть возможность,видеоряд был бы просто необходим. Я делала деду на 75 лет (блин,уже пять лет назад:eek:),так бабушка сама попросила то же самое. А я,нахалка, до сих пор не сделала! Стыдно!

----------


## Абюл45

Леночка, у тебя будет всё замечательно,у таких людей,ещё и сердце доброе и аура светлая,тебе удачи!!! :Aga:

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Приветствую всех! Нуждаюсь в помощи наших фотошопщиков, сама я только учусь, а молодые мои люди серьёзные(жених ФСБ военная контрразведка), короче нужны этикетки на шампанское "На годовщину свадьбы" и "на рождение первенца"


Отправила по адресу.Любаша, если подойдут такого, примерно, качества, напиши. Я доделаю остальное.

----------


## Ларико

Всем добрых времени суток! Уважаемые мои любимые люди! Я с просьбой. Подскажите, как красиво обыграть то, что у молодоженов в день свадьбы (04.09.09) будет ровно 9 месяцев со дня их знакомства? 9 месяцев!!! 
Познакомились на работе. Кати и Саша. Очень красивая пара!
Заранее благодарю.

И еще. Другая свадьба. 3.09.09. У жениха не будет родителей. Папа с инсультом, мама с ним. Если мама невесты будет встречать с караваем, это хорошо... А еще они хотят обряд снятия фаты. Кто может ее снимать? Мама ее может? Жених? Как сделать лучше. Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ровно 9 месяцев со дня их знакомства? 9 месяцев!!!


9 месяцев женщина вынашивает ребёнка. Вот и они выносили и родили свой союз, свою семью. Сегодня роды. Или романтику сюда приплест, или юмор. Подумаю в этом направлении.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ларико-2009*,



> А еще они хотят обряд снятия фаты. Кто может ее снимать? Мама ее может? Жених?


Лариса, у меня(да и у многих) фату снимает мама невесты. Так что здесь, я думаю, проблем нет.
Будут ли покрывать голову платком? Если да, то есть ли у жениха крёстная, которая будет присутствовать на свадьбе? Крёстные - преемники родителей, поэтому платок вполне можно доверить крёстной. Или *старшей* сестре.

Может и мама, наверное, всё сделать, представив снятие фаты как прощание с девичеством, а покрытие платком - как проводы дочери в счастливую семейную жизнь...

Ну, так мне думается...

----------


## skomorox

*Ларико-2009*,



> обряд снятия фаты. Кто может ее снимать? Мама ее может?


Пусть снимает мама невесты, а заколки от фаты складывает на поднос, который держит жених. Потом она и платок этот может накинуть на голову невесте (если он будет). Тут ведь всё условно. В каждом регионе делают, как у них принято (и как тамаде хочется:biggrin:).

----------


## Tajussa

*Ларико-2009*,
Привет!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
А что касается кравая, я всегда говорю мамам примерно такие слова... Да, по Русским традициям каравай держит свекровь, встречая сноху, принимая ее в семью, но ведь и теща тоже встречает зятя. Поэтому, если вы хотите, можете держать каравай вместе. 
Примерно 80 % мам, посовещавшись, решают, что поднос с караваем они будут держать вместе. Тогда я прошу их встать так, чтобы напротив тещи стоял жених, напротив свекрови - невеста. 
Вот как-то так.
Удачи!

----------


## Ларико

Ирина! Я мыслила в этом же направлении! Но хочется это локонично сделать! Честно говоря, сама не знаю: в юмористической форме мне это делать или в романтической. Надо думать над обоими вариантами. Но невеста хохотушка такая. Но ведь дата знакомства - важная дата. Вот и я на распутье!
Девочки, которые мне пишут про снятие фаты и каравай! Здесь еще одно осложнение. Мама у невесты пожилая. И мне сказали ее поменьше кантовать, болеет она.  У жениха не будет ни крестной, ни ст.сестры.... :Tu:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Мама у невесты пожилая. И мне сказали ее поменьше кантовать, болеет она.


Лариса, а снятие фаты не тяжёлый физический труд - уж 5-10 минут, я думаю, мама выдержит.
Да, бывают ооочень пожилые мамы, которые и до конца свадьбы-то не досиживают.
Но если эта мама выдержит, задействовать её в двух моментах: каравай и фата, и всё, больше не трогать.
Потому как если фату можно оправдвть как-нибудь, что жених снимает(бла-бла какое-нибудь придумать), то кому каравай, кроме родителей поручить - я ума не приложу. Не тебе же...

----------


## skomorox

*Ларико-2009*,



> Мама у невесты пожилая. И мне сказали ее поменьше кантовать, болеет она.


Лариса, у меня на одной из свадеб - сам жених снял фату и накинул платок невесте. Потому что - именно невеста хотела, чтобы он это сделал! И ничего, всё было красиво и гости были довольны! Я же говорю - каждый рулит сам на своей свадьбе. Никаких законов, прибитых накрепко гвоздями - здесь нет!!!!

----------


## Natali_T

> Девочки, которые мне пишут про снятие фаты и каравай! Здесь еще одно осложнение. Мама у невесты пожилая. И мне сказали ее поменьше кантовать, болеет она.  У жениха не будет ни крестной, ни ст.сестры....


Лариса, пусть подружки невесты снимают. Две девушки держат платок в развёрнутом виде над головой, вроде как защита от внешнего мира, от невзгод, свидетельница снимает фату, а потом подруги ,сложив платок треугольником, опускают на голову невесты и повязывают.

----------


## Гвиола

*Natali_T*, нельзя подружкам! Обряд снятия фаты делают замужние женщины.Если мама не может,может тётя или старшая сестра,но обязательно замужние!

----------


## Natali_T

Наташа, я согласна. Но бывают исключения, и я просто предложила это как один из вариантов. Раньше был такой обряд:  Подружки заплетали молодой косу, обували красивые красные сапожки, окончательно подгоняли платье, перевязывали невесту самотканым красным поясом. В последнюю очередь одевали фату. Фата состояла из трех основных частей. Одна часть фаты закрывала длинную косу. Другая часть - тонкая короткая вуаль - собиралась пелериной и опускалась через лоб на глаза и лицо невесты. Поверх пелерины крепили венок. Венок мог быть как из живых цветов, так и из искусственных. Искусственные цветы делали из ленты и бумаги и крепили на картонный обруч. Для плетения венка из живых цветов использовались мята, рута, калина, барвинок. По форме и цветовой гамме веночка можно было судить о социальном положении невесты. Обязательно в венке присутствовала рута - символ девичьей невинности. Если невеста была сиротой, то в венок вплетали зеленый листок мяты. И конечно же, венок имела право надеть только та невеста, которая сохранила невинность. На основе этого обряда я и делала один раз снятие фаты вышеописанным образом, так у молодых не было никого из родственников, они оба были детдомовские.
А вообще вот что нашла у себя в записях по поводу обряда снятия фаты. 
Обряд снятия фаты и повязывания платком существует практически во всех религиях, но везде своеобразно. В старину только незамужним и целомудренным девушкам разрешалось ходить с непокрытой головой, то есть без головного убора. Если девушка до свадьбы стала "нечистой", то бишь утратила целомудрие, ей публично обрезали волосы и повязывали на голову или платок или тряпку.  Если же девушка честно сберегла себя до свадьбы то под свадебный венок (или другой головной убор) ей одевали кусок белого матерьяла - символ чистоты и непорочности. Так как раньше электричества не было, то новобрачных отправляли на первую брачную ночь сразу же после заката солнца. При этом свекровь снимала фату с невестки как гарантию качества невестки, а так как после этой брачной ночи она уже должна была быть "покрытой" ей одевали на голову платок, чтобы утром она уже вышла в нём. Всё это дейтво сопровождалось обрядовыми песнями.

----------


## skomorox

> Так как раньше электричества не было, то новобрачных отправляли на первую брачную ночь сразу же после заката солнца.


потому что, жених в темноте может не найти, то что ему нужно?:biggrin:

----------


## Natali_T

> потому что, жених в темноте может не найти, то что ему нужно?:biggrin:


Ой, Ирина, точно, :Vah: наверное раньше женихи такие были... неловкие

----------


## redicka

Здраствуйте все вы просто супеер 2 дня сижу столко много всего.Я новичек и простите что сразу с прозьбой не подскажете случайно как можно розыграть крестных или какие нибудь игры для крестных.В темке крестины чтото нечего не нашла зарание спасибо,с благодарнастью ко всем.

----------


## вокся

*Викторинка*,
В прошлом году мы на заслуженный отдых провожали преподавателя физики. Текст брала в какой-то доисторической книге, переделывала. Пригодится - не пригодится, но в личку кинула.

----------


## skomorox

дорогие стихоплёты, помогите переделать размер, а то слова в мотив частушек не влезают!

Свёкор и свекровь (поют вместе):
Выбрать новую родню —
Задача очень трудная!
*Чтоб попалась хорошая родня,* (вот эту строчку переделать надо)
И тёща - чтоб не нудная.

----------


## Инна Р.

Что б и родня хорошая,
И теща что б не нудная. :redface:

----------


## вокся

Выбрать новую родню —
Задача очень трудная!
Чтобы тесть с пивком в субботу,
И тёща - чтоб не нудная.

ЗыЗы... Просто пива хочуууу, аж не можуууу...:frown:

----------


## Колесо

> Свёкор и свекровь (поют вместе):
> Выбрать новую родню —
> Задача очень трудная!
> Чтоб попалась хорошая родня, (вот эту строчку переделать надо)
> И тёща - чтоб не нудная.


Выбрать новую родню-
Задача очень трудная!
С тестем чтобы быть(жить) в ладу
И теща чтоб не нудная!

Может так?

----------


## skomorox

Ой, забыла приписать: я эти частушки и переделываю, чтобы было без тестя!  :Oj: 
Надо сообразить на троих: только свёкор, свекровь и тёща (а тесть "в пролёте", т.е. в разводе - угнал в другую семью, сто лет как уже!:biggrin:).

----------


## Гвиола

Выбрать новую родню-
Задача очень трудная!
Сыну добрую жену
И теща чтоб не нудная!

----------


## Наталюшка

уважаемые форумчане, а нет ли у кого-нибудь песен про свекровь, свекра и тестя... хочу сделать мини-презентацию родителей перед присвоением званий и обрядом породнения... если не сложно бросьте в меня хотя бы ссылки...

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*skomorox*,
Чтоб была родня хорошей,
Теща чтоб не нудная...

кстати по поводу музыкальных поздравлений- это не совсем звездные поздравления. я имела ввиду-(день рождения)
спрашиваю у гостей- с каким праздником мы пришли поздравить нашу именинницу?-с днем рожд.(всключается песня- с днем рождения Аллегровой), а что бы вы пожелали нашей имениннице?гости по одному желают... ходела подобрать песни на основные пожелания(здоровья, радости, любви, счастья, детей, денег, удачи, и т.д.)хочется сделать мужские, женские и для свадьбы...
если понятно обьяснила, прошу помощи...если не понятно- попробую еще раз...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Наталюшка*,
посмотри здесьhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=99221&page=5

----------


## bulya

Ребята, в какой программе обрезать можно музыку и скомпоновать?

----------


## sokolixa

> Ребята, в какой программе обрезать можно музыку и скомпоновать?


Sound Forge 

Можно резать ещё в Nero Wave Editor, правда там бывает, что не все разные файлы соединяются

----------


## bulya

> Sound Forge


А её нужно скачать, или она стандартно в комплекте идёт?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Охохонечки!!! Как ни хотелось выглядеть сильной, да не получится! На помощь вашу надеюсь снова. Нужно мне, красивые,умненькие вы мои, да пригожие,придумать да сделать танец миксовый для пары, хорошей. Первенцы они у меня которые танцевать хотят постановочный танец - то...:biggrin: Вот мысля моя какая - Свадебка наша будет в ресторане под чудным названием "Будь готов!" Вот и удумали молодята мои, что первая часть танца ихнего должна быть под прикольненький пионэрский вальсок, чтоб на пионэрском расстоянии... Вторая часть, чтоб рэповая, а уж третья классический вальс, ну на худой конец - танец малениких медвежат (это когда на месте топчутся) Так что, други мои милые, поможите чем сможете в составлении да нарезке, а то сами мы с пальмы по ентому поводу свалились недавно!!!:biggrin: :Oj:  :Pivo:  А уж я в долгу постараюсь не остаться ежели молодежь разрешит покожу и вам как танцевалось им...

----------


## sokolixa

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от sokolixa
> Sound Forge
> А её нужно скачать, или она стандартно в комплекте идёт?


Её нужно скачивать, в комплекте её нет.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*bulya*,
 Алёна, посмотри личку!

----------


## swinging

> первая часть танца ихнего должна быть под прикольненький пионэрский вальсок, чтоб на пионэрском расстоянии... Вторая часть, чтоб рэповая, а уж третья классический вальс, ну на худой конец - танец малениких медвежат (это когда на месте топчутся)


Ах, подруженька ты наша загогулистословая. Да почём же нам знать, какой длинны то должны быть эти самые части, чтобы белы ноженьки то молодых не подкосилися от усталости. Да не плохо бы разузнати наименования этих вальсков и репов, а то не ровён час, не по нраву придутся молодым наши художества. А как разгневаються они не на шутку, посажают нас на кол.

Удачи!

----------


## POISON

> уважаемые форумчане, а нет ли у кого-нибудь песен про свекровь, свекра и тестя... хочу сделать мини-презентацию родителей перед присвоением званий и обрядом породнения... если не сложно бросьте в меня хотя бы ссылки...


Попробуй присвоение званий в стихотворной форме...
*HАКАЗ ТЕЩЕ*
Теща зятя заимела,
Hе сиди теперь без дела,
Hа одной ноге вращайся,
Перед зятем изощряйся.
По закону старины
Зять едет к теще на блины,
Чтоб на кухне все сверкало
И гора блинов лежала.
Только зять твой на порог,
Hа столе чтоб был пирог,
И пол-литра, и закуска,
И чтоб это было вкусно.
Коли зятя плохо встретишь,
Перед нами ты ответишь,
Дело ведь к тому пойдет
Другую тещу он найдет.
Смотри, наказ наш
Выполняй всегда,
Зять такую тещу
Hе разлюбит никогда.
*HАКАЗ СВЕКРОВИ*
Теперь к тебе слова, свекровь,
Благословила ты любовь.
Его семья - твоя семья
И не ворчи теперь за зря.
Сноха сыночка полюбила,
Вот и люби ее как дочь.
И чтоб свекрови угодить
Она тебе внучат родит.
А что не так, то ты прощай,
Hе все промашки замечай,
И будет лад у вас такой,
Что позавидует любой.
*HАКАЗ ТЕСТЮ*
У тебя появился зять,
А зять любит взять.
Взял он дочь у тебя
По согласию, любя.
Тесть, ты батюшка, герой!
Ты за зятя будь горой!
В гости чаще приглашай,
Вкусным пивом угощай!
Может вздумает зять
У тебя еще что-нибудь взять,
Ты обещай отдать
И спасибо сказать.
*HАКАЗ СВЕКРУ*
Hу, что сказать тебе, отец?
Ты, конечно, молодец!
Сына вырастил, женил,
Сам еще в расцвете сил.
Смотри - невеста молодая,
Красивая и удалая,
Принимай ее в семью,
Люби как доченьку свою.
И придется, свекр, тебе
Раскошелиться вдвойне!
И невестке, и жене -
Всем подарки наравне!

----------


## sokolixa

> прикольненький пионэрский вальсок


Прикольненьких не знаю, а что сразу на ум приходит - "Когда уйдём со школьного двора", "Школьные годы" (она, мне кажется, предпочтительней).



> Вторая часть, чтоб рэповая


Блиннн, английский забыла... We well rock you, короче. А?
А ещё эта: "А дритатушечки, а дрита-рита-та" DJ Johnny Beast (надо послуХать, чАВо там дальше) - не знаю как сия песТня называется, очередная Setka какая-нибудь...



> третья классический вальс


Выпускники в школах ну ОООчень сильно любят под Вальс из к/ф "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь" "колбаситься" :biggrin: на последнем звонке.

З.Ы. У меня эта Ви Вел, которая рок ю, где-то есть в прикольном  детском исполнении  :Ok: . НАДА?

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Да не плохо бы разузнати наименования этих вальсков и репов, а то не ровён час, не по нраву придутся молодым наши художества. А как разгневаються они не на шутку, посажают нас на кол.


Санечка!!! с минуточку первая часть, минуты полторы - вторая, а третья -до двух минуток. А ежели убивать то меня бить будут, не тебя мой золотой!!! Вообщето невеста у нас мягко говоря на 7 небе от счастья и на 6 месяце от неожиданности, но танцевать ЖАЛАЕТ!!! Хоть реп придется делать без прыжков  одними ручками...:biggrin: Ну а вальсуют оба не плохо. А вот названий убей не придумаю сама, оттого и кричу поможите!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ларочка, с Нежным зверем,согласна, а вот по поводу рок ю... это рок... а не реп... Самое главное пионэрию вспомнить?:eek:

----------


## Tajussa

*marisha612*,
Привет! А когда надо? Понимаю конечно, что как всегда вчера... но вдруг пару часов еще есть? :wink:
Удачи!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Танечка надо к 18 сентября... но ведь ещё поставить танец надо и прорепетировать.... так что - вчера...  :Aga: :eek: :flower:  Спасибулечки заранее!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*marisha612*,
Для прикола на начало можно отрезать припев из "Эх, хорошо!":
Будь готов всегда во всем,
Будь готов ты и ночью и днем!
Чем смелее идем к нашей цели,
Тем скорее к победе придем! 
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/191/19188.shtml
Молодые в красных галстуках идут навстречу друг другу, салют, а потом уже - пионЭрское расстояние...




> по поводу рок ю... это рок... а не реп... Самое главное пионэрию вспомнить?


Ну и Хде ты в пионЭрии рэп :biggrin: слыХала?

З.Ы. Если в "Непоседах" пошарить? Вроде у них и пионерская попурришка есть...

[

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо пошла ... - Эх, хорошо!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот сейчас столкнулась с тем, что использую для игр и конкурсов много музыкальных нарезок. В перемешку - из разных жанров. Если поп, народная, рок-н-роллы и т.д. у меня лично сложности не вызывают, то совремменые, модные треки, особенно клубняк вводят меня в ужас! Самая я в этой музыке не разбираюсь, но заметила - что под нарезки из клубной музыки колбасят здорово.
Буду рада, если кто то сможет поделиться такими композициями, нарезки из которых можно использовать для танцевльного плана игр и конкурсов, вырезав из низ самые ритмичные отрывки. А если они еще и современные, модные - то это вообще мечта! Может кто владеет информацией - хотя бы название и исполнителей обозначьте? Буду благодарна! :smile:

----------


## syaonka

*Ёжик*,
 Инна! Недавно вела свадьбу,где жених и невеста-клубные люди.Для презентации делала нарезки из песен , которые они мне принесли.Тебе отправить целые песни или нарезки?

----------


## sokolixa

*marisha612*,
 Глянь на Музгрузе - "Я, ты, он, она" - чем не рэп?
http://www.***********/music/11039350/

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*marisha612*,
 ИСЧО... Музгруз - "Здравствуй мир! Здравствуй друг!" - на 2.39 (мин., сек.) скандируют хором, чистА рэп :biggrin:
http://www.***********/music/11039405/

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
http://www.***********/music/11039388/ - "На круглой планете" - на 47-й секунде послуХай, очень лиричное место!
(вместо звёздочек m u z g r u z)

----------


## evochka2777

Повторю просьбу в этой теме...

Сегодня встречалась с невестой - она загорелась сделать букет с хороводом и ленточками. Принцип я поняла (спасибо большое автору за такой красивый момент на свадьбе!!!), все равно волнуюсь первый раз делать. Под какую музыку вы делаете хоровод и как потом командовать, чтоб за ленточки тянули? Спасибо всем, кто откликнется.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*evochka2777*,
*У И. Крутого есть красивая композиция "Контрасты" из альбома "Без слов"*. Правда, я не делаю ленточки. 
У меня букет идет единым блоком с косичками. Сначала заплетают две косички (команды по 3 человека), потом невеста берет букет  цветов, на одном из цветов или незаметная ленточка, или на листочке бабочка или божья коровка (море всяких прибамбасов у цветочников) и под эту композицию невеста раздает каждой незамужней девушке по цветочку. Я говорю о том, что каждая достойна счастья, каждая получает цветок из рук подружки-невесты и только одна станет следующей. Посмотрите, у кого цветок с сюрпризом бла-бла-бла...
Я устала бороться с невестами, которые непременно хотят оставить свой букет себе, а так и букет цел, а если невеста готова расстаться с букетом, она его вручит той девушке у которой оказался счастливый цветок

----------


## skomorox

*Ёжик*,




> Буду рада, если кто то сможет поделиться такими композициями, нарезки из которых можно использовать для танцевльного плана игр и конкурсов, вырезав из низ самые ритмичные отрывки.


Иннусик, а ты потом поделишься, не пожадничаешь?:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Абюл45

> Под какую музыку вы делаете хоровод


 Людмила, вот эта музыка подойдёт? ...я под неё делаю,И.Крутой...
http://webfile.ru/3881488

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я устала бороться с невестами,


 Светлана, а я не борюсь...настоящий букет, невеста, оставляет себе, а бутафорский вместе с ленточкой отдаёт той девушке, у которой оказалась лента привязаная к букету...и все счасливы...

----------


## Марья

> и как потом командовать, чтоб за ленточки тянули?


не надо никому тянуть за ленточки...когда музыка останавливается, невеста просто букет как бы раскрывает на ладошках. Непривязанные ленточки падают на пол, а привязанная - вот она, претендентка.....

----------


## Анатольевна

Коллеги! Мне срочно, поэтому сюда пишу.
После переустановки системы у меня волшебным образом пропала программа Nero. 
У себя среди ночи обратиться ни к кому не могу, а мне срочно надо на диск скинуть молодым танец в CD - утром за ним заедут.
Пыталась скачать программу - не получилось.
Подскажите-помогите, пожалуйста, что делать???
Я через часик приду...)))

----------


## Иринка 11

Инесса, отправила на почту, беги проверяй!!! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*marisha612*, отправила микс на почту!

----------


## swinging

> После переустановки системы у меня волшебным образом пропала программа Nero.


kuku
Что только одна Неро пропала? Волшебным образом? А раньше как она появилась? Наколдовали? А система у тебя какая стоИт?
Открываешь Windows Media Player 11. Ищешь в шапке "Запись", нажимаешь. Выпадет окно, Поставишь галку "Звуковой компакт диск". Перетащишь нужную мелодию, нажмёшь "Начать запись". Всё. Не забудь вставить ЧИСТЫЙ CD, в дисковод.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

А можно еще проще - запихиваешь в дисковод чистый диск, открываешь его, нажимаешь - записать диск, открывается поле, в него мышкой нужные треки перетаскиваешь и нажимаешь опять - записать. У меня ни на одном компе неро никогда небыло - но все они записывают диски. :smile:

----------


## swinging

> А можно еще проще - запихиваешь в дисковод чистый диск, открываешь его, нажимаешь - записать диск, открывается поле, в него мышкой нужные треки перетаскиваешь и нажимаешь опять - записать.


И получаешь вот такое сообщение.



Потому и спрашивают "Какая стоИт система", а WMP стоит в ЛЮБОМ Виндовсе. Так, что простота она бывает... не совсем простой. А Неро ставят не затем, чтобы записывать диски, а для того, чтобы прожигать и создавать образы дисков, увеличивать буфер, избегать ошибок записи и.т.д. и т.п. То что она не стояла у тебя ни на одном компе, не делает её (прогу) абсолютно ненужной.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> То что она не стояла у тебя ни на одном компе, не делает её (прогу) абсолютно ненужной.


Конечно не делает ее ненужной! но записать диск без неё к утру я бы смогла... 
Такое окошко (которое ты сфотографировать не поленился для меня) вижу первый раз... а записываю 2 года  :Oj: .
И вообще - Сань, че ты на меня сегодня възелся? Тему закрыл, теперь тут... прям кожей какую то обиду чую... Что случилось? :biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

Коллеги! Спасибо огромное всем за помощь и советы!  :flower:   :Pivo: 



> Что только одна Неро пропала? Волшебным образом? А раньше как она появилась? Наколдовали? А система у тебя какая стоИт?


Ну, по крайней мере, я пока только пропажу Неро обнаружила.
Естественно она раньше появилась не сама - установили, наверное...:rolleyes:
Система - Windows.




> Неро ставят не затем, чтобы записывать диски





> У меня ни на одном компе неро никогда не было


Ребята, меня просто однажды научили записывать именно в Неро. *Может, вы не поверите, но о существовании других вариантов до сегодняшнего дня я даже не подозревала!!!*:biggrin:
Ну, вот такой я компьютерный гений... :Ha:

----------


## Сердца двух

ПОМОГИТЕ пожалуйста!

Я уже неделю ищу вальс "Дунайские волны", но не в оригинальном исполнении, а вот в таком 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVSNXXrzowI 

Может у кого есть, очень нужно и очень срочно!

----------


## swinging

> Ну, вот такой я компьютерный гений...


Ну, это не страшно. Научишся. Нужно образ системы делать, чтобы потом не геморройничать с установкой программ. Десять-пятнадцать минут и чистая система со всеми программами.


> И вообще - Сань, че ты на меня сегодня възелся? Тему закрыл, теперь тут... прям кожей какую то обиду чую... Что случилось?


kuku
Здрасьте, я ваша тётя! С чего это вдруг такой вывод?
Тему я не закрывал, а перенёс её в соответствующий ей раздел (как Жанна выразилась "по фэн-шую").
А "тут" просто объективная реальность. "Твой" метод работает не во всех системах и я не говорил, что так нельзя писать диски, а просто показал, что и такое бывает, кстати фотку делать не долго. И Неро, конечно, не супер-пупер прога, есть и лучше, зато она простая и всё-в-одном флаконе.
Где ты увидела "наезды" я не понимаю.
 :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Девченки, тут мне невеста задала задачку. Просит, что бы греческий коньяк, который ей подарила кресная мама  на свадьбу (3 литра) вынес мужчина в костюме Бога. С костюмом что то придумаю. Помогите с Богом и словами. Что лучше Бог Любви вынес напиток божественный или еще какой-то Бог?

----------


## Гвиола

*Ribka-тамадушка*, какой бог любви? У греков был бог виноделия Дионис.
да и костюм прост,до безобразия.
Берешь ткань белую 2 м. накидываешь на плечо "бога"(пополам),завязываешь поясом,расправляешь как юбку,а на плече булавкой или брошечкой собери.Вот и всё! На голову венок.

----------


## skomorox

> Помогите с Богом


:biggrin:kuku:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Санечка!!! с минуточку первая часть, минуты полторы - вторая, а третья -до двух минуток. А ежели убивать то меня бить будут, не тебя мой золотой!!!


Марина вот слепил из... Почему выкладываю здесь, а не на почту? Потому что очень трудно делать миксы "на свой вкус", чтобы они подошли тем, чьи музыкальные пристрастия тебе неизвестны. Короче, я сделал так, как вижу я (по твоим описАниям). Время заявленное постарался выдержать, хотя моё мнение, что для первой части оно длинновато), а по композициям тоже не обессудь, два вальса. Первый "Детский вальс" Петра Ильича, второй вальс Венский (в обработке), а промеж них композиция для тектоника (это стиль танца), как раз и от роботов, и от рэпа, такой элетрический рэп.
Если будут замечания пишите я переделаю, два дня у меня есть свободных.

*Вальс (MainMix)*

Пы.Сы Конец вальсов я обрезать не стал, обрежешь сама или диджей сведёт звук в ноль когда нужно.

Удачи!

----------


## KainskCherry

Дорогие мои коллеги,очень нужна ваша помощь.Взяла заказ на юбилей мужчины,он в прошлом был активным комсомольцем..к сожалению,если в начале у меня идеи были,скачала пару отличных песен и значки решила сваять,то после прочтение истории этого самого комсомола теперь все мысли разбежались куда-то.Если кто помнит,что интересного было,может клятвы или еще что,помогите,будьте добры..я в ступоре..может и легче было бы,если бы я в этот комсомол сама была принята,но-не успела,в пионеры приняли и отменили.Может быть есть у кого-нибудь песня-переделка?Буду очень признательна!

----------


## кикимаджа

*KainskCherry*,
К сожелению песни у меня нет. Но у меня в голове родилась идея может провести его по страницам его жизни; сначала вспомнить как его принимали в октябрята, затем в пионеры ну и на последок принять его в зрелые комсомольцы. А о песенках я подумаю, возможно что еще что то в голову и прийдет.

----------


## гордеева

Татьян может подойдет.
На мелодию песни «Не расстанусь с комсомолом»
Начальник явился в мир этот не зря —
вести к процветанья движенью...
Так сдвинем же стопки сегодня, друзья
Готовы к второму рожденью!
«В стельку» с вами мы
и «в дым» —
Что коньяк нам, молодым?
Хорошо с любимым шефом —
Никому не отдадим!
Идей много так в голове у него,
Встает — рано, поздно — ложится... Россия!
Смогла б на него одного
В расцвете своем положиться?!
Начальник и в тот день рожденья был прост.
Поем хором — всем коллективом!
За ваши успехи, удачи — наш тост:
Быть умным, здоровым, красивым!
Мы за план — «в лепешку»,
«в дым»!
Все по силам молодым!!!
Не расстанемся мы с шефом,
Даже «вверх» не отдадим!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*KainskCherry*,
 Мне очень нравятся вот эти стихи, я использовала их как-то, пошли на ура. Может увяжете с вашим текстом
Мы многое еще не сознаем, 
Питомцы ельцинской победы, 
И песни старые 
По-новому поем, 
Многопартийные ведём беседы. 

Друзья! Друзья! 
Другая жизнь в моей стране, 
Век 21-ый - шумный и весёлый! 
Но почему-то хочется так мне, 
Задрав штаны, 
Бежать за комсомолом. 

Мой комсомол, 
Не знает слова Старость, 
В его истории - история страны. 
Он - молодость моя под звон гитары, 
Он - вера в то, что вместе мы сильны. 

Пусть нам завидуют, 
Кто жизнь провел в норе, 
Кто знать не знал сражений за идею. 
А мы прожили молодость в борьбе 
С бездушием, безмозглостью и ленью. 

Я знаю, нынче плюрализм в цене, 
И партии множАтся полным ходом. 
Но почему так тянет в октябре, 
Задрав штаны, 
Бежать за комсомолом? 

а вот еще ссылочка на сценарий к 85 летию Комсомола, может как-то пригодится:
http://www.scenary.ru/vzr/5.php

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*KainskCherry*,
вспомни про Всесоюзные ударные  комсомольские стройки
БАМнапример, а к вам поближеhttp://http://www.t-i.ru/article/11805/
 комсомольские взносы, субботники, собранияkuku
Опять про комсомол 


породия

На стихи всем известной песни о комсомоле. 

*** 
Я в мир удивительный этот пришел, 
Отваге и правде учиться, 
Единственный друг, дорогой комсомол, 
Ты можешь на нас положиться. 
*** 

Когда я родился, и в мир тот вошел, 
То сразу отметил меня комсомол. 
В коляске лежал, соску смачно сосал, 
И крепко в ручонке значок зажимал. 

Следил за развитием мой комсомол. 
И шел по пятам, когда в школу пошел. 
Стремился скорей в свои сети поймать. 
Пока не сказала однажды мне мать. 

-Сынок! Согрешила. Прости дорогой! 
Теперь комсомол есть твой папка родной! 
Никак не могла тебе раньше сказать, 
Придется тебе самому выбирать. 

Рассталась с моим комсомолом когда-то. 
А раньше то как жили дружно, богато. 
И мне комсомол был и муж и отец. 
Но время ушло, поняла наконец, 
Что наши стремленья исчезли как дым. 
А был он красавцем тогда молодым. 
Его разлюбила, да что уж скрывать, 
Ты должен был правду от мамки узнать. 

-Спасибо, маманя! - сыночек сказал, 
А то б мой папаня меня повязал. 
И с гордостью крикнул, качнув головой, 
-И вовсе он мне не папаша родной!.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Я вот с комсомолкой однажды связался,
И, представляешь, пока не расстался! 

Стал мне травмою режуще-колющий
Ваших слов злоречивых наждак. 
Со своей октябрятскою звёздочкой
не могу я расстаться никак. 

Все бегал токмо, взносы собирая,
Писал стишки в газетку на стене...
Спасибо, комсомолия родная,
Непросто без тебя живется мне.
Ну и куда пошли те взносы?
Лишь без ответа все вопросы.
За взносы пил, гулял я вволю.
И до сих пор я комсомолю...

----------


## лека

*KainskCherry*,
 Таня  обычно все хранят комсомольский билет, можно зараннее гостей предупредить и у кого он будет на юбилее с собой,сделать какой-нибудь оригинальный подарок, у нас есть кабак там вход по комсомольским билетам бесплатно.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

http://http://www.kp.ru/daily/24189/396695/kuku

----------


## Касатик

Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, Дядю Пашу как делаете - за столом, или народ выводите перед гостями?:frown:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*KainskCherry*,
http://sovmusic.ru/list.php?part=1&g...ategory=komsom здесь комсомольские песни

----------


## вокся

> Дядю Пашу как делаете - за столом, или народ выводите перед гостями?


Делала его 2 раза. 2 раза за столом. И 2 раза всё прошло отличненько))))

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
У меня навскидку воспоминания-ассоциации: песня Комсомольцы-добровольцы, пятилетки (выполнение планов), стройотряды (Гэс, БАМ), дух соревнования, активная художественная самодеятельность, бесконечные комсомольские собрания.
Профсоюз (сбор взносов, счастливчикам путёвки).
 Активные комсомольцы - потенциальные члены партии, к чему стремятся и гордятся.
Вспоминается эпизод из фильма Стиляги. Борьба против антисоциальных личностей (неформальных группировок, валютчиков и т.п.)
Опять же демонстрации - как активисты со сцены вещают.
как-то так....
Комсомольцы - наставники пионеров.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Я тоже делаю на юбилеях Дядю Пашу и всегда за столом. Мне нравиться и всегда проходит хорошо. Фразу Гоги потом весь вечер все повторяют.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А я всё жду, вот -вот клиенты начнут приходить и  говорить, только не делайте этого Гоги, которого все делают.... :biggrin: Молодожёны тут были, просили По секрету всем скажу не делать ( а я им и не предлагала), на каждом празднике мол все делают. На ус намотала, всё, об этом забыла надолго.:wink:

----------


## ЖасМи

> .Взяла заказ на юбилей мужчины,он в прошлом был активным комсомольцем.





> после прочтение истории этого самого комсомола теперь все мысли разбежались куда-то


Танечка, я тоже была так называемым "активным комсомольцем". Культурно-массовый сектор - моя стезя  :Oj: . И хотя мне до юбилея ещё далеко, но поверь, я не помню комсомольских песен :frown:. Активный комсомолец - это не тот, кто имел правильные политические взгляды ( в отличии от партии) и пел патриотические песни. Это представитель молодёжи, который отвечал за какое-то направление в воспитании и развитии "Золотого фонда СССР". Быть комсомольцем - было клёво! Это была дорога к активной,  интересной, насыщенной  жизни. От моего направления было больше всего рекомендаций! Там хоть и маленькие, но какие-то взносы были. Поэтому и жизнь становилась интересней - походы, КВНы, разные городские конкурсы различные экскурсии и поездки на концерты тогда в Ленинград. В общем, кем-кем, а комсомольцами молодёжь хотела быть. И руководили тогда не какие-то дяди и тёти, а ровесники - вот эти комсомольские активисты. И поверь, комсомольские песни - это не то, за что надо показывать на юбилее. Надо поговорить с юбиляром - в каком направлении комсомола он был активен и тогда намного интереснее и веселее можно сделать блоки из его юности. Комсомольские песни на активиста не произведут того впечатления, которое произведёт фишка, которая спровоцирует вспомнить те года. Не знаю, понимаешь, о чём я... Ну вот смотри - например, кто отвечал за спортивное направление, это не только то, что связано с соревнованиями, это - турслёты, организация пионерских "Зарниц", спортивные праздники и не только в рамках школы, но и в других масштабах, в зависимости от рейтинга. Военно- патриотическое направление - это встречи с воинами - интернационалистами, ветеранами ВОВ. всевозможные акции, Дни памяти, мероприятия для будущих воинов и защитников Отечества, политологи - это конечно же политинформации и дискуссионные клубы, особенно пользовались популярностью "Брейн-ринги" с участием учителей, родителей и учеников. Ну, кольтурно-масовый сектор - эт понятно. Скажу одно - учиться было некогда, учитывая то, что я ещё была в гандбольной команде, защищавшей интересы области ( утренняя и вечерняя тренировка - это уже был образ жизни) :biggrin:...
Тебе нужно узнать, в каком направлении был активен юбиляр и эту тему развивать. Намного будет интересней, чем пытаться связывать комсомол только с идеологическим смыслом. Всё было намного интересней!

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо вам огроменное,девочки мои дорогие!Выручили очень сильно!Пионера,октябрята-отпадают сразу-компания попалась активная и сама пишущая,это все они уже делали,так как отмечают день рождения его каждый год с размахом.А комсомола не было,отчасти оттого пришли ко мне-что не видели таких костюмов,да и конкурсы понравились предложенные.Спасибо вам,отзывчивые мои!Пошла комсомолке-гостье звонить,предлагать!

----------


## Владленыч

"Собратья по оружию"! Бросаю свой клич!
Нужны именные песни: Евгений, Николай, Анастасия и Роман!
Если у кого есть, не поделитесь? Быстренько сейчас "полазил", ничего стоящего не нашёл! :frown:
Только нужны песни позитивные, а то попадаются такие тексты, что ничего не выдернешь!
Заранее благодарю, тех кто откликнется!
Удачи!

----------


## Касатик

*Владленыч*, сама их не просматривала, так что уж, что есть....

*Евгений* - Дюна "Женька, ты дошутишся" 
.............. - Гришковец "Они летят" 
.............. - Осин "Девчёнки 70-х годов" 
.............. - Апина "Женька - спонсор" 
.............. - Иващенки и Васильев "Песня про то как мы строили навес на даче у Евгения Иваныча" 
*Анастасия* - Антонов "Анастасия" 
................. - Город 312 "Настя" 
................. - DJ Power "По имени Настя" 
................. - Бутусов "Настасья" 
................. - Лесоповал "Тося" 
................. - Аквариум "Инцидент в Настасино" 
................. - Розенбаум "Клечатый" 
................. - Лесоповал "Тося" 
................. - Игра слов "Анастасия Волочкова" 
................. - Иванушки Int. "Кукла" 
................. - Чернила для пятого класса "Настя" 
................. - Ван-Моо "Лида" 
................. - Асмолов "Анастасия" 
................. - Чёрные береты "Настя" 
................. - Ber-linn "Настя" 
................. - Потап и Каменских "Крепкие орешки" 
................. - Потап и Каменских "Я в шоке" 
................. - Потап и Каменских "Икра" 
................. - Потап и Каменских "Не пара" 
................. - J-power "Красивое счастье по имени Настя" 
................. - Без вариантов "Настя" 
................. - Витас "Морская песенка" 
*Николай* - бр. Улыбайте "Коля, я здесь" 
.............. - Любэ "Давай наяривай" 
.............. - Белый "Автостоп" 
.............. - Гришковец "Они летят" 
.............. - Антонова "Николя" 
.............. - Асмолов "Рекетмены" 
.............. - Высоцкий "Ю. П. Любимову" 
.............. - Сукачёв "Коля Огонёк" 
.............. - Ван-Моо "Предпринематель" 
.............. - Белый "Автостоп" 
.............. - Высоцкий "Инструкция перед поездкой" 
.............. - Круг "Про Афганистан" 
.............. - Сергеев "Свадьба-1" 
.............. - Сергеев "Свадьба-2" 
.............. - Сергеев "Свадьба-3" 
.............. - Русланова "Коля-Николай" 
.............. - Аксёнов "Батя Николай" 
.............. - Аксёнов "Дядя Коля" 
.............. - Укупник "Сим-Сим откройся" 
.............. - Киркоров "Эх, Ма" 
.............. - Шаов "Частушки-пофигушки" 
*Роман* - Чепрага "Рома-Роман" 
.......... - Асмолов "В кинозале тёмном" 
.......... - Звери "Рома, извини" 
.......... - Маски "Рома"

----------


## ЖасМи

*Владленыч*,
Пошли в Скайп. Лень в обменник заливать. :rolleyes:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

задала вопрос в "реквизите". наверно туда редко заглядывают, поэтому продублирую здесь- подскажите, какой микрофон можно купить в дет.сад (подключаться будет к муз.центру,)не оч. дорогой- не дороже 5-6 тыс. и еще- от чего зависит фонит он или нет- от качества или нужен обязательно микшер??? как можно выйти из положения?(финансирования нет, поэтому располагаем только этой суммой). спасибо!

----------


## unlana

Подскажите,как на второй день блины продают? В какое время это лучше сделать и что этому предшествует?
Что-то слышала про кражу тёщи, а потом она возвращается с блинами...как это сделать?

----------


## Natali_T

> Подскажите,как на второй день блины продают? В какое время это лучше сделать и что этому предшествует?
> Что-то слышала про кражу тёщи, а потом она возвращается с блинами...как это сделать?


Я продаю первый блин с аукциона, а остальные блины продают свидетели, переодетые в русские национальные костюмы

----------


## ЖасМи

> Подскажите,как на второй день блины продают? В какое время это лучше сделать и что этому предшествует?


- Гости дорогие, а кто знает, как назывался на рУСИ второй день свадьбы? Чей это был день?... Правильно, тёщин! Зять со своими друзьями заваливались в тещё на суп и ... Блины! Вот как его правильно приветить, мы сместе с вами и расскажем...

Зятя встретить и приветить
По законам старины,
Лишь узнала, что приедет…
Гости: И пеки свои блины!

Уложи его в постельку,
Пусть цветные видит сны.
Охраняй его от мушек…
Гости: И пеки свои блины!

Истопи пожарче баньку,
Залатай ему штаны,
Завари покрепче чаю…
Гости: И пеки свои блины!

Если вдруг случилась ссора,
Даже без твоей вины,
Попроси сама прощенья…
Гости: И пеки свои блины!


Зятю тёщины советы,
Если честно, не нужны.
Вспоминай всегда об этом…
Гости: И пеки свои блины!
 Ну что, тёща дорогая, ты готова зятя встретить?
- Конечно!
- С блинами???
- Конечно! 
- Тогда неси сюда свои блины! 
(Выносится большое блюдо, с горкой выложено блинами. Все блины с разными начинками: с мёдом, с вареньем, со сгущёнкой, с перцем жгучим, с маслом и солью, с горчицей и т.д. )
- Гляньте, гости дорогие, как жених-то расцвёл! Хочется блиночков? Хочется блиночков? Хочется! Тогда не будем откладывать это желание, корми тёща зятя. Наша (И.О.) очень старалась, всю ноченьку пекла, глаз не сомкнула, так что придётся тебе зять в знак уважения съесть все блины, ничего на подносе не оставить. Что расширил глаза, приступай! Глаза боятся, а рот работает! 
( С тёщей договорится, что после первого сладкого блина, обязательно попался блин с "подковыркой". Каждый блин комментируем: с мёдом - любить и оберегать зятя, с перцем - в жизни не только мёдок будет, но нужно пройти и это с достоинтсвом, кушай зять! и т.д.)
- Что зятёк, наелся ни как ли? Так ведь блины не кончились ещё! Оставишь - неуважение тёще выскажешь, ведь тёща раз в жизни даётся! Что делать будем? Гости дорогие, готовы молодожёну помочь от блинов избавиться, а заодно погадать, какая жизнь вас ждёт?... Да? Хорошо. Только за труды праведные, зять дорогой блиночки не раздаём, а продаём! Да смотри, не продешеви! 

Песня:
1.	Мы давно блинов не ели,
Мы блиночков захотели.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.
2.	В кадке новой растворили,
Два часа блины ходили.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.

3.	Растворили на дрожжах,
Не удержишь на вожжах.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.

4.	Теща ночку не спала,
Печь блины - то она стала.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.

5.	Напекла она поесть,
Сотен пять наверно есть.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.

6.	На поднос блины кладет
И сама к столу идет.

Припев: Ой, блины, блины, блины,
Вы блиночки мои.

После... Ай да зять! Хорошо оценил труд тёщи! А тебе урок - к тещё не один ходи, а с друзьями, особенно с теми, кто высоко ценит её труд. Они не дадут лопнуть животу твоему!

----------


## swinging

> задала вопрос в "реквизите". наверно туда редко заглядывают, поэтому продублирую здесь- подскажите, какой микрофон можно купить в дет.сад (подключаться будет к муз.центру,)не оч. дорогой- не дороже 5-6 тыс. и еще- от чего зависит фонит он или нет- от качества или нужен обязательно микшер??? как можно выйти из положения?(финансирования нет, поэтому располагаем только этой суммой). спасибо!


Юля, в "реквизит" заглядывают. Ответ на твой вопрос простой. Иди в магазин и менеджер по продажам посоветует тебе оптимальную модель (это его работа). Мы же не знаем какие микрофоны продаются в Новосибирске. А советовать можно всё, что угодно. В этой ценовой категории ТЫЩИ микрофонов, не сильно отличающихся друг от друга по... (хотел написать по качеству, но рука не поднялась) характеристикам. Более-менее хорошие микрофоны начинаются от 8.000 росс.руб. А всё, что от 2.000 (ниже не вздумай брать) и до восьми примерно одинаково. 
Да, ещё главный аспект ты не указала. А какой собственно микрофон тебе нужен радио или шнуровой? Я писАл про радио.
То что будет ли он фонить. Микрофоны не фонят. Свистят высокочастотные динамики в аккустических системах от возбуждения обратной связи с микрофоном. Выход либо покупать подавитель обратной связи (практика показывает, что от него мало проку) за 100-200 амер. руб. либо убирать высокие частоты, а где ты их будешь убирать на муз.центре или на микшере никакой роли не играет, либо убирать чувствительность микрофона и говорить громче (зачем тогда микрофон, спрашиваю я сам себя?)

Удачи!

----------


## Озорная

*KainskCherry*,
Таня, может такая комомольская путевка тебе пригодится, только фамилию и прочее надо заменить. Я с фотошопом не дружу, поэтому выложила как есть у меня в загашнике. :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Julia5282*,



> подскажите, какой микрофон можно купить в дет.сад (подключаться будет к муз.центру,)


у нас, в нашем садике, воспитательницы все концерты детей, всякие постановки, всякие торжественные речи толкают, и комментарии во время массовых игр - озвучивают с помощью GHETTOBLASTER CD/MP3,  К нему прилагался и микрофон простенький, как три рубля. Вот они и трындят в этот микрофон. Этот магнитофон огромного размера и прокачивает даже мероприятие на улице. Дёшево и для садика - сойдёт! (конечно, чьи-то диджейские уши - в трубочку бы свернулись от такого качества:biggrin:,) ,  но в садике уже много лет им пользуются и ничего.

вот, примерно так он выглядит у воспитательниц:
[IMG]http://*********ru/847965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, я ищу караочный вариант  "Сулико". Петь будут совершенно неожиданно для себя участники праздника, а так как они - люди неподготовленные - обычная минусовка не подойдет, нужно именно караоке. Буду очень благодарна, если владеющие данным богатством поделятся со мной. Спасибо!

----------


## swinging

> Этот магнитофон огромного размера и прокачивает даже мероприятие на улице.


Этот, выражаясь, магнитофон (все диджеи (и не только), знают, что никакой это не магнитофон, а самый что ни на есть БУМБОКС) специально для уличных танцев и придумали. Насчёт "прокачивает" это ты погорячилась. Сильно.  :Aga:  

(Для инфы)
Сленговое слово "качает" относится к басам, которых в этом "магнитофоне" не очень много.

Удачи!

----------


## vz_event

Ура!!!Ура!!!
Уважаемые, дорогие и горячо любимые))) :Oj: мною форумчане!!!мне сделали интернет дома, теперь наконец-то я буду с вами на творческой волне каждый день!!!! :Vah: 
Там меня, что-то кто-то просил, уже не помню(((, пишите, жду!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> Насчёт "прокачивает" это ты погорячилась. Сильно.


и ничего не погорячилась! Когда наш садик делает летний праздник во дворе, а потом ещё и все грилят до глубокой ночи - эта хрень достаточно громко орёт. И всё что воспитательницы говорят в микрофон - всё прекрасно слышно! Если бы они не говорили через эту хрень, то их было бы не слышно на улице, т.к. там шум (рядом школа и автобан).

----------


## bulya

Ребятки, у кого есть Роман Барсуков и Сливки — Venus Шизгара только чистая запись без апплодисментов?Бросьте на ящик!Спасибочки!

----------


## syaonka

> Ой, родные мои !Вот это меня сегодня озадачили! Есть у нас в городе кафе! Всё вроде бы ничего: Интерьер стильный, кухня хорошая, персонал душевный, но как- то народ туда не ходит.Да, ещё забыла-кафе расположено в жилом доме, т.е.музыку громко только до 22.30.
> И вот сегодя от этого кафе ко мне обратились с просьбой организовать вечер, который бы привлёк народ.Темтику вечера мне озвучили так: либо вечер знакомств, либо "назад вСССР! , либо "САми что-нибудь придумайте"
> 
> Помогите, люди добрые!  Кто уже сталкивался с подобной задачей? Очень хочется не ударить в грязь лицом! Подкиньте идейки(можно в личку),посоветуйте, какую тему лучше выбрать! 
> Аа-а-а-! Голова кругом идёт!


Вот такая я прилипчивая, хочу продублировать свою просьбу о помощи! :Aga: 

Кафе называется "Галактика! " Вот я думаю, может сделать какую-нибудь космическую тематику! А? И каждый столик себе придумает название , как космолёту! 
Песни повспоминать про космос, звёзды и т.д. 
Наверное сумбурно пишу, пока мысли бегают.
Может что-нибудь вместе подумаем на эту тему?
Как вы думаете?:eek:

----------


## vz_event

Инфинити- с английского переводится, как "бесконечность". Конкурс на самый улетный коктейль, которому можно дать название "инфинити". Ингридиенты гости и придумывают))мешать можно все, что угодно, побеждает самый креативный)))

Люди должны показать созвездие. То есть, как в  игре "международные памятники". Вызываешь, например двоих и говоришь, сейчас вы должны показать большую медведицу и маленькую, близнецов..или вообще единорога)), классно выбрать самые смешные созвездия, думаю штук 10 хватит и к ним найти муз. подводочкии т.д.ну и так самые интересные созвездия:
• Андромеда (Andromeda - And)
• Близнецы (Gemini - Gem)
• Большая Медведица (Ursa Major - UMa)
• Большой Пес (Canis Major - CMa)
• Весы (Libra - Lib)
• Водолей (Aquarius - Aqr)
• Возничий (Auriga - Aur)
• Волк (Lupus - Lup)
• Волопас (Bootes - Boo)
• Волосы Вероники (Coma Berenices - Com)
• Ворон (Corvus - Crv)
• Геркулес (Hercules - Her)
• Гидра (Hydra - Hya)
• Голубь (Columba - Col)
• Гончие Псы (Canes Venatici - CVn)
• Дева (Virgo - Vir)
• Дельфин (Delphinus - Del)
• Дракон (Draco - Dra)
• Единорог (Monoceros - Mon)
• Жертвенник (Ara - Ara)
• Живописец (Pictor - Pic)
• Жираф (Camelopardalis - Cam)
• Журавль (Grus - Gru)
• Заяц (Lepus - Lep)
• Змееносец (Ophiuchus - Oph)
• Змея (Serpens - Ser)
• Золотая Рыба (Dorado - Dor)
• Индеец (Indus - Ind)
• Кассиопея (Cassiopeja - Cas)
• Кентавр (Centaurus - Cen)
• Киль (Carina - Car)
• Кит (Cetus - Cet)
• Козерог (Capricornus - Cap)
• Компас (Pyxis - Pyx)
• Корма (Puppis - Pup)
• Лебедь (Cygnus - Cyg)
• Лев (Leo - Leo)
• Летучая Рыба (Volans - Vol)
• Лира (Lyra - Lyr)
• Лисичка (Vulpecula - Vul)
• Малая Медведица (Ursa Minor - UMi)
• Малый Конь (Equuleus - Equ)
• Малый Лев (Leo Minor - LMi)
• Малый Пес (Canis Minor - CMi)
 • Микроскоп (Microscopium - Mic)
• Муха (Musca - Mus)
• Насос (Antlia - Ant)
• Наугольник (Norma - Nor)
• Овен (Aries - Ari)
• Октант (Octans - Oct)
• Орел (Aquila - Aql)
• Орион (Orion - Ori)
• Павлин (Pavo - Pav)
• Паруса (Vela - Vel)
• Пегас (Pegasus - Peg)
• Персей (Perseus - Per)
• Печь (Fornax - For)
• Райская Птица (Apus - Aps)
• Рак (Cancer  - Cnc)
• Резец (Caelum - Cae)
• Рыбы (Pisces - Psc)
• Рысь (Lynx - Lyn)
• Северная Корона (Corona Borealis - CrB)
• Секстант (Sextans - Sex)
• Сетка (Reticulum - Ret)
• Скорпион (Scorpius - Sco)
• Скульптор (Sculptor - Scl)
• Столовая Гора (Mensa - Men)
• Стрела (Sagitta - Sge)
• Стрелец (Sagittarius - Sgr)
• Телескоп (Telescopium - Tel)
• Телец (Taurus - Tau)
• Треугольник (Triangulum - Tri)
• Тукан (Tucana - Tuc)
• Феникс (Phoenix - Phe)
• Хамелеон (Chamaeleon - Cha)
• Цефей (Cepheus - Cep)
• Циркуль (Circinus - Cir)
• Часы (Horologium - Hor)
• Чаша (Crater - Crt)
• Щит (Scutum - Sct)
• Эридан (Eridanus - Eri)
• Южная Гидра (Hydrus - Hyi)
• Южная Корона (Corona Australis - CrA)
• Южная Рыба (Piscis Austrinus - PsA)
• Южный Крест (Crux - Cru)
• Южный Треугольник (Triangulum Australe - TaA)
• Ящерица (Lacerta - Lac) 

Звезды...Звезды они и в Африке звезды...))Тут можно и Голливуд, аллея звезд в Лос-анджелесе...
И гороскопы....звездочеты, выступление звезд, инопланетяне.
Пока, что в голову пришло...

----------


## syaonka

*vz_event*,
 Спасибо, Солнышко, что откликнулась! :flower:  Идейки неплохие, возьму на заметку! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

*KainskCherry*,
Танюш, девочки уже все комсомольские моменты перечислили. Хочу лишь посоветовать: Если нужен будет лиричный момент, не забудь использовать песню Пахмутовой из к-ф "Моя любовь на третьем курсе" -  знаменитую "Как молодым мы были"

Член райкома Советского р-на г. Брянска, освобожденный секретарь комсомольской организации бластной б-цы №1.(  :Aga: )

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*GalinaM*,
Встречай на почте. Думаю, то , что надо

----------


## skomorox

> освобожденный секретарь комсомольской организации бластной б-цы №1.(


сначала прочитала - блатной больницы!:biggrin: 
Намельчила свою автобиографию. Чё делал-то в больнице? Мозги больным комсомольцам вправляла?:biggrin:

----------


## vz_event

После завтра свадьба в стиле сказки, отчет и сценарий конечно выложу..Но мне очень нужна ваша помощь в музыкальном сопровождении...
Музыка нужна к следующим персонажам..

Крестная из золушки и волшебник

Викинги
 Клеопатра и Цезарь
2е из ларца
Королева Англии ( у кого есть музыка из шерлока Хомса"?)
, Снежная королева, Кай и Герда
Маша и Медведи
Красная Шапочка и серый волк.
Самурай с Гейшей.

Буду благодарна всем за любую сказочную музыку, саундтрэки, так же очень нужна музыка как-бы из русских сказок, где подразумеваются бояре, вообще короли, королевы...Буду оччень благодарна!!!

----------


## skomorox

> Музыка нужна к следующим персонажам..





> Королева Англии ( у кого есть музыка из шерлока Хомса"?)


Нафига для королевы Англии музыка из Шерлока Холмса? Музыка из Шерлока Холмса - только для Шерлок Холмса. Она слишком узнаваемая и её будут ассоциировать только с этим фильмом, а не с королевой Англии. И кстати, из какого века у тебя королева Англии будет? Если тебе нужны средние века, с рыцарями, то вот подходящая музычка. Её когда-то выставлял Странник.

http:/*************.com/files/nemryqe7d

----------


## shoymama

Ир, я секретарем среди работающих была, а не среди больных :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> я секретарем среди работающих была, а не среди больных


жаль, что здесь нельзя флудить, а то бы щаз пофлудили за жизнь, по-комсомольски!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

:Aga:

----------


## ruslava

http://files.mail.ru/5PDW6Q

*vz_event*,
 эта может подойдет под Самурая

----------


## repin-a

*GalinaM*,
Галина, посмотри на почте, надеюсь, подойдёт!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксю-ша

Девочки, так хотелось бы заручиться вашими советами! Не трус я вроде, но какое-то нехорошее ощущение:wink: смутно терзает меня накануне субботней свадьбы
В двух словах, ровно 5 дней назад на меня «свалилась» (и слава богу!!!) свадьба. Молодые узнав о том, что их скоро станет на одного больше, решили «состряпать» свадьбу за неделю!!!!!!!! Жених, при милицейских погонах товарищ, уладил с загсом, нашел помещение и тыды....Я, как всегда, за любой кипеш, дело не в сроках. Апломба слишком много...хватит на целую дивизию и еще останется :Aga: 
     На первой нашей встрече товарищ зачем-то протянул мне «корочки», ну, я, ест-но, принялась разглядывать фотографию:rolleyes:. На что мне деликатно было замечено, что смотреть надо СЮДА:mad:, т.*е. туда, где черынм по-белому: «управление МВД Росии и тыды...:eek: 
Обращаюсь за советом к тем, кто знает (плавал), как удивить, поразить и тыды милицейскую братию. Жених так и сказал, чтоб все ахнули. 
Васька, разумеется, слушает, да ест...но все же, можт есть какие-то штучки-дрючки-забавы специфич. хар-ра? Которые стопудово придутся по душе "вашим благородиям"?
Заранее, спасибо!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Ксю-ша*, Первая моя свадьба была милицейская))
  В середине я спросила,  кто работает в милиции поднимите руки. родственники милиционеров есть?Жены. подруги??   Друзья? Короче подняли все. Тут я кричалку  про милицию. затем тост. 
 Потом я поставила вальс милиции думала для фона после тоста, а  вышли почти все танцевать.

----------


## Касатик

*Ксю-ша*,
 А я бы собрала свой репертуар и нашла время с "благородием" встретиться, чтобы не промахнуться...А то, может оказаться, что все новое для тебя, окажется старым для них! :Aga:  Это так сложно выдумать что -нибудь эдакое и расчитывать на вид золотого червонца! :Aga:  Обязательно поговори с ним, посоветуйся, что выбрать из арсенала! тогда и сама увереннее себя чувствовать будешь и, в случае "не самого лучшего номера" застрахуешь себя, да и "благородию" поднимешь чувство значимости!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Есть служба от звонка и до звонка
На пульсе города - надежная рука
Сегодня свадьбу у коллег гуляете 
За Таню с Мишей ...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕТЕ!

Ментами с уваженьем вас зовут,
Порою сериалы создают
Ошибки в фильмах вы, конечно, замечаете
С улыбкой здесь...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕТЕ!

В милиции и женщины ведь есть,
Для них работа эта, - честь!
Вы их ,бесс*****, очень уважаете
Отдельно здесь ...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕТЕ!

На службе риск, опасность есть всегда,
Но расслабляться можно иногда
Вы свадьбу здесь  сегодня отмечаете,
А потому-...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕТЕ!

Пусть будет завтра-новый,мирный день
Не омрачит лицо заботы тень,
Вы прелести работы сами знаете,
И за милицию БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕТЕ!

  Коичалка взята с форума. Немного переделана. 
*Кричалка «Бокалы поднимайте»*
*Есть служба от звонка и до звонка
На пульсе города - надежная рука
Сегодня свадьбу у коллег гуляем
За Таню с Мишей ...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕМ!

В милиции и женщины ведь есть,
Для них работа эта, - честь!
Мы их ,бесс*****, очень уважаем
Отдельно здесь ...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕМ!

На службе риск, опасность есть всегда,
Но расслабляться можно иногда
Вы свадьбу здесь  сегодня отмечаем,
А потому-...БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕМ!

Пусть будет завтра-новый,мирный день
Не омрачит лицо заботы тень,
Вас ждут любимые, мы это знаем
И за милицию БОКАЛЫ ПОДНИМАЕМ!*

*Вальс милиции*

http://dump.ru/file/3343690

----------


## Ксю-ша

Девочки!!! :flower:  :flower: 
Ладушка, спасибо за кричалку и вальс!!!!  :Pivo:  :flower: 




> Обязательно поговори с ним, посоветуйся, что выбрать из арсенала! тогда и сама увереннее себя чувствовать будешь и, в случае "не самого лучшего номера" застрахуешь себя, да и "благородию" поднимешь чувство значимости!!! Удачи!!!


Наталь, за значимостью в очереди ему не стоять и без того)), но советоваться с ним...обсуждать с ним репертуар...нееее, с вами - другое дело!!:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Ксю-ша, не дрейфь. После второй рюмки делай с ними шо хошь, они все одинаковые - шо милиЦЬОНЭры, шо дворники...:biggrin:
Кстати, конкурсы им можно пожёще, слишком не интеллигентничай с ними...

----------


## Ладушка

Прикольно слово бесс*****,  пропечаталось со звёздочками. Спор -  проходит, а с - по - р -но - уже нет)))

----------


## swinging

> жаль, что здесь нельзя флудить, а то бы щаз пофлудили за жизнь, по-комсомольски!


Кто мешает делать ЭТО, хоть по октябрятски, в Беседке №7 ?

---------------------------------------------------------------------



> Апломба слишком много...хватит на целую дивизию и еще останется


А у них, чем меньше звание, тем больше гонора. Вспоминается случай когда милицейский ГЕНЕНРАЛ!!! принимал мою ведущую в казачки  :Oj:  (я очень смело спрятался за пультом). Ну, всё, думаю, сейчас высекут.  :Vah:   Не-е, заменили рюмкой водки. Кстати, душевнее юбилея не было, хотя присутствовали одни милицейские чины с жёнами и родственниками.

Удачи!

----------


## Ларико

Кто знает, где в интернете найти как выглядят дорожные знаки? Меня в частности интересует знак АЗС...  И еще вопрос. Существует ли такой знак как СТО? И если он существует, то как выглядит?:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Станция Технического Обслуживания. Разве это знак? По-моему, просто указатель...

Лар, смотри сюдЫ!!!  http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...=1&stype=image

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем, привет! Вот я и вернулась в город! :Aga:  Ура! Скорость летает. Кому что надо было прислать по музыке пишите в личку адрес и пробдублируйте, что надо было.

----------


## свадьба

Подскажите пож. что это за песня и кто её поёт, слышала по радио очень прикольная. Там есть такие слова:
"А я рыба, я рыба...
Я живу в океане.
И беспечные волны здесь ласкают меня.
Меня, коороче, не парят
Никакие проблемы.
И сияет под солнцем моя чешуя"...

----------


## Djazi

> ВСем, привет! Вот я и вернулась в город! Ура! Скорость летает. Кому что надо было прислать по музыке пишите в личку адрес и пробдублируйте, что надо было.


Ура !!! :flower:   А я тоже что-то тебе должна отправить была:)

----------


## вокся

> Подскажите пож. что это за песня и кто её поёт, слышала по радио очень прикольная. Там есть такие слова:
> "А я рыба, я рыба...


"Рыба" - песня 90-х. Поёт Божья коровка.

----------


## Kley

Девочки! Я к Вам с просьбой!
У моей коллеги сын женится 4 сентября. как такового выкупа невесты не будет - не хочет она, но когда они за ней приедут - им нужно сказать  какие-то слова. Посмотрела в теме "Выкуп" - там только задания для жениха, а для родителей ничего нет. Может быть подскажете что-нибудь? :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

*Kley*, Лена,да ничего родители не делают. Просто благословляют детей. Если молодые будут венчаться,то в доме невесты они получают вторую икону для венчания. Вот и всё!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Девочки! Я к Вам с просьбой!
> У моей коллеги сын женится 4 сентября. как такового выкупа невесты не будет - не хочет она, но когда они за ней приедут - им нужно сказать  какие-то слова. Посмотрела в теме "Выкуп" - там только задания для жениха, а для родителей ничего нет. Может быть подскажете что-нибудь?


Лена, если выкупа не будет, то родители встречают жениха с иконой и рушником. Задают вопросы жениху: Растили и лелеяли мы свой цветочек. Превратилась она в прекрасную розу. Сегодня пришёл день когда розу срывать, тебе передавать. 
- Будешь ли любить как мы любили?
- Будешь ли лелеять как мы лелеяли?
- Будешь ли заботиться как мы заботились?
- Будешь ли красоту беречь как мы берегли?
.... и т.д.
Проходи тогда к своей суженой, ждёт тебя мается, все глаза в окошки просмотрела.
Потом там, в комнате родители благославляют детей и их выбор, отец рушником перевязывает руки молодых и выводит их из дома до машины.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> ВСем, привет! Вот я и вернулась в город! Ура! Скорость летает. Кому что надо было прислать по музыке пишите в личку адрес и пробдублируйте, что надо было.





> Ура !!!  А я тоже что-то тебе должна отправить была:)


 :Aga:  И я тоже чего-то должна была послать...

----------


## приветик1999

> Меня в частности интересует знак АЗС... И еще вопрос. Существует ли такой знак как СТО?


Лариса, такие знаки есть - это знаки сервиса: автозаправочная станция и техническое обслуживание автомобилей. В любом поисковике набери названия, укажи, что нужны картинки - а дальше выбор за тобой.

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем, всем доброго дня! Хочу попросить совета или подсказки у ассов детских дней рождений. Сама я их никогда не проводила. Но заказ взяла, помню: "От работы нельзя отказываться, что бы она от тебя не отказалась!" Именинница 10 лет, гости дети 2 мальчика и 7 девочек (возраст 9-12 лет). Взрослые отсутствуют, мама сидит за соседним столиком, так для порядка. 1 - 1,5 часа работы. Работаю с самого начала вечера. Объясните, пожалуйста, мне неопытной, как правильно организовать застолье детворы. 
Напланировала: приветствие им-це, хочу представлять гостей двухстишьем по именам, а они будут поздравлять им-цу. 
Проблемка: Насть аж 3, Катюш 2, редкое имя Регина, ну под Лену, наверно, можно найти.; опять же Влад и Денис. Да, с рифмой я не особо дружу:frown:. ПОМОГИТЕ её найти, пожалуйста! 
Застольные игры:сладкое имя Валерия (под Е ничего не придумала, взяла магнитик нашего города), застольная разминка, весёлый кулинар (это, наверно, к второму столу под торт). Игры "Рыбалка"(ловят рыбки, а к ним приз что то из школьных принадлежностей), "Покрывало", а больше ничего на ум не приходит. Сказочка "Теремок". Хватит ли этого? Может кто подскажет игры коллективные для небольшой компании подрастающей молодёжи. Нужную темку про детские игры тщательно изучаю. А праздник уже послезавтра. 
Буду рада любому совету. Можно в личку.
С уважением Крымчанка Зоя.

----------


## swinging

> Кто знает, где в интернете найти как выглядят дорожные знаки? Меня в частности интересует знак АЗС...  И еще вопрос. Существует ли такой знак как СТО? И если он существует, то как выглядит?:biggrin:


http://www.prav-net.ru/7-znaki-servisa/

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*Крымчанка*,



> сладкое имя Валерия (под Е ничего не придумала


как это ничего? А ежевика? Ежевичные конфеты (у нас продаются даже ввиде ежевики). А если у вас таких не найдётся, выведи их на эту ягоду и вручи какой-нибудь мультивитамин и нагло наври, что там обязательно есть частица этой ягодки! Я всегда так вру, если мне лень ехать в тот магазин, где такие конфеты продаются.:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> А ежевика? Ежевичные конфеты


Туда же и ежевичное варенье или кисель в пачке.
А можно е и ё посчитать за одно и то же,я так с й делала.На букву и - ириски вместо на  й - йогУрт:biggrin:
На ё уже ерша можно намутить - типа банка пива и рюмка водки.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Крымчанка*,
Зоя, я не спец по детским праздникам, провожу их редко, когда сильно просят. Но что-то я не пойму, тебя именно на застолье пригласили развлекать ребятишек? Это ведь не взрослые, им за столом неинтересно. Они быстро поели, а дальше подвижная развлекалка нужна. Или там условий нет? Ой, смотрю, не только за столом. Сорри. Но ты всё-таки не с самого начала договорись работать. Пусть поедят. Такой возраст любят загадки. Шифровки им напиши. Пусть по ним что-то ищут, клад, например или расшифровку их имён, раз имена хочешь обыграть. А ещё ребятишки творчество любят, например, флаг праздника нарисовать или на именинницу футболку цветную - а на ней пусть цветными мелками рисуют. Это у меня всплыло с праздников, которые я проводила. А ещё им очень нравится Мысли угадывать

----------


## skomorox

*Крымчанка*,

Дети, действительно, на еде долго не цикляться.  Может, сказать заказчице, чтобы она сначала накормила детей, а потом уже только время твоей работы потикает? Зато - будешь уже без всяких перерывов на еду делать свою часовую программу. Зачем тебе ещё над застольем зацикливаться? Подарки, как правило, дарят сразу же, как пришли. Именинник их получит и ммамшка их за столы посадит. Чего это она в углу будет смотреть? А роль матери кто будет исполнять? 
Пусть поедят, потом ты их вытянешь на игры. Распечатай знаки машин, пусть угадывают, что за марка машины (только посложнее, т.к. Ауди, Мерседес, Фольксваген с Хондой знают уже в детском саду).
А в конце программы продумай подводку к торту (может быть загадками или ещё как-то), вносят торт и детишки сели за чаепите. Ну, а ты - домой. Всем чус!:biggrin:

----------


## vz_event

Прдставляете завтра свадьба и в субботу и в воскресенье, а я простыла серьезно..Ангина....Что можно на ночь сделать..Штормит мен не по детски. первый раз так, чтобы прям перед мероприятием, очень плохо((((:frown:

----------


## unlana

> Прдставляете завтра свадьба и в субботу и в воскресенье, а я простыла серьезно..Ангина....Что можно на ночь сделать..Штормит мен не по детски. первый раз так, чтобы прям перед мероприятием, очень плохо((((:frown:


Для голосовых связок попей через полчаса по глотку отвар семян аниса с молоком и мёдом: 0,5л молока вскипяти,1 ст.л. семян аниса(есть в аптеке - как раз при заболевании верхних дыхательных путей),кипятить 2 минуты,процедить и добавить 1ст.л.мёда.

----------


## Гвиола

*vz_event*,Ника,штук 7 аскорбинки,10 капель афлубина и фервекс или терафлю.
Утром повторишь!
да,в горло каметон или ингалипт!

----------


## ЖасМи

Ксюше Высоцкой не зайти к нам... :frown:
Вот наша переписка в Скайпе :
[20:45:15] Ксения: Привет, Жанночка. Я так радавсех видеть. Но у меня проблемма. Не могу попасть на наш сайт ТАМАДОВ. Скинь, плиз, ссылочку на него. :*
[20:47:46] Жанна: ПРИВЕТИК! :*. Давно не была значит... Сейчас кину...
[20:48:01] Ксения: ПАСИБКИ
[20:48:08] Жанна: http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php
[20:48:19] Ксения: Не была всё лето. Сооооооооооооскучилась
[20:48:35] Жанна: так ведт сайт переехал за это время...
[20:49:33] Ксения: Ой. А меня туда не пустят? Инет пишет Сервера не существует. Что это значит?
[20:51:46] Жанна: .... сейчас
[20:52:01] Ксения: не. Не открывается сервер. Значит я выпала из бурлящей жизни своих коллег?
[20:52:40] Жанна: да нет же! Не паникуй! Там всё равно ты входишь под своим Ником и паролем
[20:53:03] Жанна: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120
[20:53:13] Жанна: попробуй на эту страницу...
[20:53:20] Ксения: Я не паникую. У меня все странички откраваются кроме этой и мск+
[20:53:22] Ксения: ок
[20:54:51] Ксения: нет. увы. Не пойму в чём дело. Буду доходить. Спасибо ЖАННА за помощь. Как только смогу к вам добраться много интересного расскажу.
[20:56:06] Жанна: ксюш, напиши свои Ник и пароль, а я Марине Мазай киной напишу...
[20:56:07] Ксения: Даже через Яндекс не открывается. Постоянно пишет ПРОБЛЕММА при ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКЕ
[20:59:00] Жанна: ага, сейчас напишу...
[21:01:00] Ксения: Жанна, огромное спасибо. Только это выряд ли поможет. У меня сам сервер не открывается. Проблемма при перезагрузке, это значит, что я даже открыть вас не смогу. Так жалко. У меня столько новостей накопилось. И так по всем вам соскучилась. Просто нет сил.

Чё делать -то?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Комп пусть попробует перезагрузить. А ещё вот что. Я никак не могла попасть В контакт, хотя зарегистрирована. Не пускали и всё. И адрес вводила и пароль - нет такой. И по ссылочке пыталась, которую на ящик присылали - нет такой страницы. Взяла снова регистрироваться. А мне пишут, такой адрес зарегистрирован, Введите пароль. И всё, зашла как миленькая. Жанн, ты зря Ксюшкин пароль написала. Народ всякий бродит. Удали.

----------


## чижик

> Прдставляете завтра свадьба и в субботу и в воскресенье, а я простыла серьезно..Ангина....Что можно на ночь сделать..Штормит мен не по детски. первый раз так, чтобы прям перед мероприятием, очень плохо


Надави сок из свежей свеклы и полощи им горло - о-о-чень помогает при ангине.

----------


## vz_event

Никак не могу найти песню "разговор со счастьем" именно в исполнении Золотухина, прям оригинал с фильма с криками "танцуют все!"))
Очень надо, помогите!

----------


## Крымчанка

*skomorox*,*Элен*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Спасибо за внимание к моей просьбе :flower: !
*skomorox*, 
о ежевике я подумала, а вот о конфетах нет. Идея с мультивитаминами вообще выход из положения. Спасибо!!! А на счёт марок машин- идея то интересная, но в компании в основном девочки, будет ли им это интересно?

*Элен*, у нас в степном Крыму ежевика ведь не растёт, потому и не думала о варенье или киселе :Aga: . Хотя на рынке ежевику купить можно, но только в стаканчиках, а цена, наверно, космическая. А, вот, кисель или джем, или варенье в маркетах надо посмотреть, наверно, есть в продаже. Предложу завтра родителям, пусть сами решают покупать или нет.









> расшифровку их имён,


Заинтересовалась. Это что за игра, как можно зашифровать имена? Если можно подробно, пожалуйста.

Всем СПАСИБО!!!
Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*vz_event*,
Вероника, я тебе разных песен на почту кинула. Может. что пригодится.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Крымчанка*,
Зоя. я просто имела ввиду, что каждое имя что-то значит. В поиске набери типа Что означают имена. Тебе кучу ссылок даст. Если нет возможности, я посмотрю

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
Мне нужен пинок мысли. На малюсенькой свадьбе из 17 человек не будет ни букета, ни подвязки. Потому что там одна неземужняя свидетельница и холостой свидетель. Но молодожёны мечтают их свести в пару. Просят что-то ненавязчивое для этого сделать. Вот и думаю. А ещё они вместо букета и подвязки купили для них какие-то статуэточки. Я не видела ещё, но что-то романтическое. Вот в конце свадьбы им хотят подарить с намёком, чтобы  семейная жизнь наладилась. И об этом думаю, как красиво сделать сей момент.

----------


## чижик

Может, что-нибудь вроде: есть у нас на свадьбе король с королевой(молодые), но есть и принц с принцессой (свидетели), королевская чета передаёт им символ монаршей власти (статуэтки) с тем, что бы они правили королевским застольем на следующей свадьбе...или "в самое ближайшее время"...?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*чижик*,
Спаибо. Но свадьба совсем не королевская. Они Путешествие захотели.

----------


## чижик

Ну, тогда, может алые паруса как-нибудь обыграть? Грэй, Ассоль,странствия...

----------


## Элен

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина,я где-то читала,что если девушка и парень друг другу скажут приятные слова,то это как-бы программируется и остаётся как единственно верная мысль.Так вот,может в конце вечера,перед статуэтками,спросить у девушки,каким она увидела свидетеля? Смелый,сильный,на него можно положиться и т.д.А потом также он о ней слова благодарности за то,что они вместе сегодня стояли за молодых.Это уже вызовет чувства симпатии.Ну а потом уже молодые подарят статуэтки и пусть пожелают,чтобы каждой фигурке не было скучно по отдельности,пусть когда-нибудь они станут одним целым,как свидетели сегодня были сплочёнными и дружными.А потом может и танец для свидетелей организовать...

----------


## Элен

Сейчас порылась у себя и нашла песенку прикольную "Женись".Что если смиксовать танец для свидетелей.Вначале медленную какую-нибудь,а потом эту - она зажигательная такая и тогда уже все пустятся в пляс и не будет выглядеть так навязчиво,но в то же время - акцент на создании пары есть...
Если момент заинтересовал,напиши,танец смастерим... :Aga:

----------


## Татьяна Викторовна

Привет всем! Девчонки, я гость в вашем домике и мне нужна помощь!Надеюсь не откажите, откликнитесь. Ситуация такова: В моем детском саду с 1 сентября новая заведующая-молодая, прежняя оставляет свой пост, но совсем не уходит (перевелась в воспитатели). Надо это как-то отметиь- или посвящение придумать, или просто поздравление. Пенсионерку тоже надо бы почевствовать. У кого какие идеи? Может готовый материал есть? Прошу  ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Ларико

Ой, срочно!!!!! СОС!!!! Песни с именами Виталий и Антон!!!! Пожалуйста!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ларико-2009*,
Лариса, про Антона приличная только широко известная детская, по крайней мере у меня больше ничего...А Виталик- это  про скушай шоколадик.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Виталик -№20
http://music.ardor.ru/

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Перепутала про шоколад, это Владик. Для Виталика еще одного Скайп включи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Элен*,
Леночка, конечно же, хочу такую песенку! Танец свидетелей - это будет красиво!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Элен*,
По-моему, такой танец многих заинтересует! Хорошая идея!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ларико-2009*,
Про Виталика так хороших песен и нет. Гондурас - где Виталик крутит педали и ещё есть про охранника в магазине. Но вчера видела в музыкальном разделе Dimona предлагала песню хорошую, но на украинском языке.

----------


## vz_event

Ирин, если в стиле путешествия, то вот -так.
В Южно Африканских племенах, молодожены прыгаю через метлу, что свидетльствует о чистоте их отношений, через метлу, конечно наши молодые прыгать не будут, а вот через эти 3 ленты должны перейти, что они означают, я скажу позже, а пока вам надо принять решение, как именно эти ленты преодолеть (как правило жених берет невесту на руки), потом грю, что эти ленты-зеленая, серебрянная и золотая свадьба, что вот так сю жизнь или держась за руки, или жених будет носить на руках невесту и т.д.
затем свидетеи берут одну ленту натягивают, жених с невестой у  вдвоем взявшись за ножницы (тут проверяем еще кто в домуе будет хозяин) пытаются отрезать с двух сторонэту ленту, так чтобы свидетелям осталось по кусочку сантиметов по 20 каждому, ленту которая осталась посередине связываем 2 бутылки шампанского на первенца и головщину, затем свидетели связывают меж собой те  2  кусочка , что остались у них в руках  в знак дружбы и танцуют танец...Ой, надеюсь все понятно:smile:
P.S. Спасибо за музыку Ирин!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Элен*,
 Ленусь, я бы тоже такую песенку хотела бы. У меня как раз две свадьбы где молодые попросили свидетелей "объединить":wink:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Ой, срочно!!!!! СОС!!!! Песни с именами Виталий и Антон!!!! Пожалуйста!


девочки по просьбе Ларисы дублирую ее просьбу, если есть кому ей помочь с песнями, то напишите ей в скайп - у нее форум не грузится!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Фуффффффф. Неужели зашла. Два дня к вам не пускали. Люди, ура!!! Я вновь с вами!
Почему пишу сюда? Да потому что знаю, что эту тему просматривают мои друзья. А вот теперь....
Здравствуйте, мои славные, близкие коллеги, мои друзья. Я вернулась из летнего заточения. И теперь чаще буду общаться с вами. Если бы вы знали, как же я соскучилась по родному форуму, по его милым, славным обитателям. По моим друзьям. Спасибо за смс, которые вы присылали. Спасибо, что не забыли.
Я тоже вернулась не с пустыми руками. Вот отработаю три дня и обязуюсь написать отчёты о тех свадьбах, которые ВЫ помогли своими советами мне написать.
Я говорю о Путешествие в РЕТРО и об Итальянской свадьбе, к которой мне пришлось даже выучить немного Итальянский. Две, совершенно разные, но очень интересные по программе и смысловому зерну свадьбы.
Ой, что это я гружу то вас. Главное, поздравляю с началом осени.
Всем огромного ЗДОРОВЬЯ, удачных работ и, конечно же, огромной ЛЮБВИ.
( кстати, обзавидовалась вам. Это я о Песчаной Тамадеи). Но, надеюсь, всё таки будет возможность увидится на других встречах.
УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всех рада видеть, слышать и всех ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## Масяня

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ларико-2009 
> Ой, срочно!!!!! СОС!!!! Песни с именами Виталий и Антон!!!! Пожалуйста!
> 
> девочки по просьбе Ларисы дублирую ее просьбу, если есть кому ей помочь с песнями, то напишите ей в скайп - у нее форум не грузится!!!



ДЕВОЧКИ - ВСЕМ ОТ ЛАРИСЫ СПАСИБО, теперь у неё ВСЁ есть и про Антона и про  Виталия.

Рекомендую послушать Арсена Петросова "Доченька моя родная", для тех, у кого невесты и папы больше любят шансон, чем лирику. Слова хорошие, стиль ближе к востоку

----------


## Ладушка

Здравстуйте. дорогие!
 У меня две просьбы. Пишу статью для газеты и городского сайта. Выношу на ваш суд набросок. Чтобы  спросить у вас  что ещё можно добавить. а что убрать. Конечно, я ещё  напишу  поименно каждого работника. Но в какое место лучше это сделать? И у меня опасения вдруг  о ком-то не напишу  и  человек обидится.  Может оставить без указания фамилий? Чёт запуталась)))

*«Будем жить!»*
 25 сентября 2009 года  отделение гнойной хирургии будет отмечать своё 25- летие со дня основания.  Люди, работающие в этом отделении пользуются особым почётом и уважением. Потому, что они стоят на  боевом посту. И у которых не осталось права на ошибку. 
Говорят, что хирурги смотрят в глаза смерти и разговаривают с Богом. 
Врачи гнойной хирургии  делают это чаще.
 Рядом с ними плечом к плечу, стоят  их помощники – медсёстры. Иногда,   они только по глазам врача могут понять, что необходимо будет в следующий момент. И благодаря  высшему мастерству и профессионализму врачей  хирургов,  анестезиологов и медсестёр, отзывчивости и трудолюбию младшего персонала в  этом  бою  они выходят победителями.
Люди, умеющие хорошо работать умеют и хорошо отдыхать.  Участники и победители  городских и областных профессиональных конкурсов  -   работники этого отделения. Здесь чтут традиции,  которые складывались из года в год. И потому   в этом отделении нет случайных людей. Они стали семьёй. И те, кто уже  отошёл  от дел  в связи с возрастом и новое поколение  - единый сплочённый коллектив. 
 От всей души поздравляем с юбилеем всех, кто был у истоков создания  гнойного хирургического отделения. Тех, кто работал и продолжает работать. И желаем  вам крепкого здоровья, успешных  операций, благодарных пациентов. Чтобы праздники вы встречали не за хирургическим столом, а в кругу семьи…
 Терпения вашим родным и близким людям.
 И пусть у вас остается удовлетворение от проделанной работы  и конечно  от зарплаты!
 *Спасибо вам за ваш бесценный труд!
Чтоб никогда ваши сердца не зачерствели!
 Чтоб были вы всегда, где пациенты ждут!
 Чтоб руки ваши всё возможное смогли
И даже... невозможное сумели!!!*


 И вторая просьба. Помогите  пожалуйста  придумать небольшую кричалку. Заканчиваться она может так: "За  хирургию мы бокалы поднимаем!" Или ""За ГХО боквалы поднимаем"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ладушка*,
Ладушка, а с какой целью ты статью пишешь? От цели и итог должен зависить. В данном случае у тебя получился очень официальный слог.
*Масяня*,
Хорошая песня, но для восточных людей. Не все этот стиль любят.
Мне вот тоже песня замечательная попалась, который день слушаю. А что, если на свадьбе сделать объединение двух семей. Родители невесты с дочкой под эту песню. Родители жениха. тоже что-то побподобрать. А потом вместе все. Но это пока наброски мыслей.
Вот песня. Пелагея - Доченька http://narod.ru/disk/12755641000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## Масяня

> Хорошая песня, но для восточных людей. Не все этот стиль любят.


Ириш, дак я же и отметила, что стиль - восток, шансонье, на любителя, но в загашниках можно иметь. Пелагею тоже слушала - понравилась...

----------


## KAlinchik

девочки-хохлушечки!
 обращаюсь к вам с огромной просьбой!
во-первых: очень срочно нужно красивое поздравление на 50 лет женщине українською мовою...желательно красивое и помпезное, бо будуть одни шишки.
во-вторых: может у кого есть сценарий посвящения в первокурсники на той же рідній мові, в инете ниче на украинском найти не могу...
заранее благодарю!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, какую страну можно обыграть как центр моды? Где создаются самые лучшие шедевры. Хорошо, если ещё кутюрье будет еврейской национальности. Только не Франция. понимаю. что она и есть. Но Франция в другом месте уже задействована.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А ещё вопрос к знатокам языка. Вальс Анастасия. О чём там поётся? Вот он.
http://narod.ru/disk/12756413000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## KAlinchik

> Девочки, какую страну можно обыграть как центр моды?


я б Италию обыграла..там тоже много внимания моде уделяют...

----------


## maknata

*KAlinchik*,
 Алин, посмотри тут, может что-то найдёшь http://vitau.org.ua/greetings/1/2.html

----------


## Tajussa

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Приветик!  :flower: 
В дублированной версии этого мультфильма вальс звучит так...
http://files.mail.ru/R0SKLQ
Удачи!

----------


## LapNik

> Девочки, какую страну можно обыграть как центр моды? Где создаются самые лучшие шедевры. Хорошо, если ещё кутюрье будет еврейской национальности. Только не Франция. понимаю. что она и есть. Но Франция в другом месте уже задействована.




*Еврейский модельер вошел в число самых привлекательных дизайнеров*

31.07.2009

Женский сайт Стилемания.ру составил рейтинг-лист самых привлекательных модельеров-мужчин. В него вошел американский дизайнер еврейского происхождения Марк Джейкобс. 

"Именно этот человек ответственен за дикую популярность марки Louis Vuitton. Обладая, в общем-то, стандартной еврейской внешностью, он так здорово работает над своим имиджем, что неизменно ходит в числе самых привлекательных представителей профессии", - пишет о нем обозреватель интернет-издания.


Еще в поисковике почитай:
- о известном модельере Каран (Фаске) Донна.
Всего за несколько лет из небольшого ателье, организованного в домашней гостиной, проект Донны Каран превратился во всемирно известную торговую марку DKNY - Donna Karan New York.
- Макс Азрия – американский *модельер еврейского* происхождения, основавший в 1989 году популярную линию женской одежды BCBG для среднего класса

Вообщем все талантливые модельеры-евреи осели на Брайтон Бич.:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

Ирина!
Я только хотела написать, что лучше упор на США сделать, да Коля уже опередил. В Америке куда не плюнь, почти все известные люди (если сильно копнуть:biggrin:) - с еврейскими корнями.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тогда ещё вопрос. Какую музыку, песню можно поставить, чтобы народ (ну какая-то часть народа) угадали, что это Америка Я сегодня замучала вас с вопросами. :wink:

----------


## Tajussa

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Недавно *tatiana-osinka* искала песню "Америка Америка", не знаю нашла или нет. 
А вот тут песня Нью Йорк в исполении Лайзы Минелли http://files.mail.ru/ALYIU3
Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Танюша, спасибо. Но мне хотелось просто характерную мелодию, как например вальс Штрауса - все знают, что это Вена, Легран шербурские зонтики - франция, китайская мелодия - Все догадываются - Китай и т.п. Даже когда ставлю характерную мелодию Альп, обязательно кто-то догадается.

----------


## Tajussa

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Тогда кантри...
Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Или Армтронга, как думаете?

----------


## Tajussa

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
А можно еще и рок-н-ролл, тоже оттуда...
Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Tajussa*,
Лайза Минели Замечательная песня. Можно и её.

----------


## Викторинка

> кстати по поводу музыкальных поздравлений- это не совсем звездные поздравления. я имела ввиду-(день рождения)
> спрашиваю у гостей- с каким праздником мы пришли поздравить нашу именинницу?-с днем рожд.(всключается песня- с днем рождения Аллегровой), а что бы вы пожелали нашей имениннице?гости по одному желают... ходела подобрать песни на основные пожелания(здоровья, радости, любви, счастья, детей, денег, удачи, и т.д.)хочется сделать мужские, женские и для свадьбы...
> если понятно обьяснила, прошу помощи...если не понятно- попробую еще раз...


Поддерживаю Юлю!
Сама столкнулась с подобным тупиковым вопросом. 
Вот интересная форма - дополнить текст телеграммы прилагательными. Никогда не знаешь, что получится на выходе, но, как правило, всегда забавно. 
Пару недель назад на юбилее решила использовать "Гороскоп Джуны", который надо дополнить существительными-пожеланиями (простите, автор, имя не  записала), так гости говорили пожелания, которые не совсем вписывались в текст (было очень банально и скучновато - пришлось выкручиваться и дофантазировать самой). Я вот тоже подумала, что даже если не в озвучке, то хотя бы для прочтения гостями нужно иметь в запасе арсенал фраз-пожеланий-подарков  типа "Миллион, миллион алых роз...", "Два бриллианта в три карата" и т.д.

----------


## swinging

> Танюша, спасибо. Но мне хотелось просто характерную мелодию, как например вальс Штрауса - все знают, что это Вена, Легран шербурские зонтики - франция, китайская мелодия - Все догадываются - Китай и т.п. Даже когда ставлю характерную мелодию Альп, обязательно кто-то догадается.


Сколько веков Франции, Китаю (тысячелетий), вот у них и музыка характерная. А Америке всего-ничего, поэтому музыка характерная для америки это кантри (почему поэтому? спрашиваю я сам себя)
А Лайза Минели? Нью-Йорк? Ну, не знаю. Тогда уж лучше действительно America the Beautiful (хотя наши её могут не узнать, а вот американцы (не эмигранты) сразу вскакивают по стойке смирно).

Удачи!

----------


## ЖасМи

> «Будем жить!»


Ладуль, вот тут ещё...
Индийская пословица гласит: "Врач должен иметь глаз сокола, сердце льва и руки женщины". Настоящий хирург обладает всеми этими качествами!

К вам обращаясь, мы чувствуем страх,
Сердце так трепетно бьётся:
Ниточка жизни в ваших руках - 
тонкая... Вдруг да порвётся?

Боль отсекут и прогонят тревоги
Ваши волшебные руки!
Если на свете есть-таки боги - 
Это, конечно, хирурги!

Желаем мы врачам с любовью:
"Пусть не иссякнет сил запас!
Пускай вам даст Господь здоровья
За то, что лечите вы нас!"

----------


## shoymama

Кому еще Америку? На скайп скину запросто.

----------


## чижик

> Или Армтронга, как думаете?


Смотря, какая публика...Можно Майкла Джексона, а можно Гершвина, если народ тему рубит.А что касается моды и не Франции, то Калинчик правильно сказала - Италия,конечно. (или Китай :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:)

----------


## Элен

Если бы мне задали вопрос о моде,после Франции я бы сказала - Италия.Итальянская обувь - самая качественная и дорогая.А создаёт образ именно обувь.Да и итальянские модельеры всё же более известны.
Итальянские модельеры
Dolce & Gabbana - «Дольче и Габбана»
Donatella Versace - Донателла Версаче
Gucci - «Гуччи»
Giorgio Armani - Джорджио Армани
Gianni Versace - Джанни Версаче
Gianfranco Ferre - Джанфранко Ферре
Fendi - «Фенди»
Franco Moschino - Франко Москино
Prada - «Прада»
Salvatore Ferragamo - Сальваторе Феррагамо
Max Mara - «Макс Мара»
Cerutti - «Черрути»
Музыку можно Челентано или феличита,очень узнаваемы.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Вот песня "Женись"
http://files.mail.ru/J8Z18I
Насчёт танца - нужно найти ещё песню для певого кусочка,т.е. медленную для парного танца.Подскажите,какую,а я соединю и выставлю. :Aga: 
*maknata*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*Иринка Картинка*
Девчонки,вам отправила на почту,можете не скачивать.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> музыка характерная для америки это кантри


Ирина Ветерок, еще не прочитав остальные посты я про себя подумала, кантри. А теперь убеждаюсь в этом всё больше. Хотя рок-н-ролл тоже спутать с др. страной нельзя. Характерная для Америки музыка.


> Итальянские модельеры


ОГО. Какие познания. Аплодирую.

----------


## swinging

> Музыку можно Челентано или феличита,очень узнаваемы.


Тото Кутуньо - L'italiano
А.Челентано - та же песня


> Хотя рок-н-ролл тоже спутать с др. страной нельзя. Характерная для Америки музыка.


Рокенрол характерен для всего мира. Этот стиль возник не сам по себе, как кантри, а произошёл от слияния многих стилей (включая, кстати, и кантри), хотя и в Америке. Если бы он там не возник, он возник бы в другой стране - просто пришло его время.
Никакой ассоциации с Америкой, по крайней мере у меня, рокенролл не вызывает. 

Удачи!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Никакой ассоциации с Америкой, по крайней мере у меня, рокенролл не вызывает.


Саша, на свадьбах люди не док5апываются до самой сути и если Ирина включит рок-н-ролл Битлов или Пресли, думаю все хором скажут, что это Америка.
Хотя........Может и не скажут

----------


## swinging

> Саша, на свадьбах люди не док5апываются до самой сути и если Ирина включит рок-н-ролл Битлов или Пресли, думаю все хором скажут, что это Америка.
> Хотя........Может и не скажут


Ксения, я ведь ни кого и ни в чём не убеждаю, моё дело сказать "Ку-ка-ре-ку". А будет рассветать или нет - меня это не касается. Включай хоть "Калинку".

Удачи!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем огромный привет! Давно не показывалась, времени практически нет. Устроилась на работу в школу(вспомнила что я учитель математики), короче сейчас куча проблем с началом учебного года. Поэтому за срочной помощью. Помоги кто чем может! Через два дня корпоратив на свежем воздухе на целый день. Первая половина дня на мне дети отдыхающих, а вечером надо развлекать взрослых. Со взрослыми справлюсь, а вот что с детьми делать.... Детскими праздниками не занимаюсь. поэтому опыта мало. Подскажите пожалуйста конкурсы для детей на свежем воздухе, и со спорт инвентарём (мячи, кегли, скакалки, обручи). Всех заранее горячо благодарю, у самой уже голова от проблем пухнет, а на поиски вообще времени нет. ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь на вас. :smile:

----------


## skomorox

> если Ирина включит рок-н-ролл Битлов или Пресли, думаю все хором скажут, что это Америка.


 Тока не Битлы, это Англия!  :Aga: 

*VETER NAMERENJA*,

Ирина, тогда модельеров оставь в Италии (хотя, почти все эти знаменитые итальяшки живут в Америке:biggrin:)
А к Америке можно приплести казино Лас Вегаса! И замути там какую-нибудь игру весёлую, выдай им фишки, а в конце праздника они очень ловко обменяют свои фишки на призы от казино. А в Ангии сделай аукцион по продаже чего-нибудь (бутылки именной) или комплименты для виновника торжества (чё-то уже забыла - это у тебя свадьба или юбилей будет?:rolleyes:).

----------


## Kley

Всем добрый вечер!
Недавно слышала по радио "Милицейская волна" песню красивую для молодых, а вот слова не записала. Сегодня вновь она звучала, и я успела записать слова припева. Может у кого есть эта песня, поделитесь, пожалуйста. :Oj: 
Вот припев:Любить и стать единственной любовью, 
                Тебя лишь обожать, тебя боготворить.
                Любить и стать единственной любовью,
                Одной тобой дышать, одним тобою жить.

----------


## unlana

Вечер добрый всем!
Подскажите,как жених с невестой выкупают свои места у ряженных на второй день?
Какие-нибудь танцы,частушки наверно ..... но какие?

----------


## Элен

> Всем добрый вечер!
> Недавно слышала по радио "Милицейская волна" песню красивую для молодых, а вот слова не записала. Сегодня вновь она звучала, и я успела записать слова припева. Может у кого есть эта песня, поделитесь, пожалуйста


http://files.mail.ru/HYGZK9

Руслан Алехно и Марьяна Зубко "Любить"

Глаза в глаза, улыбка за улыбкой
Два сердца в унисон
Два пульса бьются в такт
Мы знаем точно – это не ошибка
И не мираж, ни сон,
Предсказано нам так …

Два сердца бьются в такт
Предсказано нам так –

ПРИПЕВ

Любить и стать единственной любовью
Тебя лишь обожать
Тебя боготворить

Любить и стать единственной любовью
Одним тобой дышать
Одним тобою жить

Рука в руке и явью стали грезы
Отныне мы вдвоем
Теперь нам врозь никак
Мы к нашей встрече словно шли по звездам
Мечтали день за днем
Что б с нами было так.

Теперь нам врозь никак,
Предсказано нам так –

ПРИПЕВ

Любить и стать единственной любовью
Тебя лишь обожать
Тебя боготворить

Любить и стать единственной любовью
Одним тобой дышать
Одним тобою жить

----------


## Spring

Всем, кто меня помнит, привет! Сто лет не выходила в эфир.

*Kley*,

Вот ссылочка, проверяла, все качается:

http://rghost.ru/355470

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всем, кто меня помнит, привет! Сто лет не выходила в эфир


Людочка! привет!
где пропадала?

----------


## Spring

*KAlinchik*,

Алинчик, здравствуй! Да нигде особенно, на форум порой попутный ветер заносил и даже почитывала иногда, только тем для разговора как-то не возникало :rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ого какие дебаты разгорелись пока меня не было. И всё же самая узнаваемая музыка для Америки - кантри. Я больше к этому склоняюсь. 
*Элен*,
Леночка. что на почте пока нет Женюсь, а .mail.ru со мной иногда не дружит. Но я его добью и скачаю. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Руслан Алехно и Марьяна Зубко "Любить"


Эту тоже не могу пока скачать. Но найду. Вот и песня для свидетелей подходящая по словам. :wink:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*skomorox*,
Ириш, тебе большое спасибо за советы. Интересные. У меня свадьба путешествие наработанная. Просто некоторые моменты хотела изменить и добавить. Так что, может, когда воспользуюсь.  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Всем, кто меня помнит, привет!


Собачка знакомая! Чмок её в носик!
 Ёклмн!
 Тем у неё не было, чтобы поговорить!:biggrin:
 Люда!  Давай колись! Чем была отвлечена!

----------


## Kley

*Spring, Элен, Лёка*, спасибо большое.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Уже слушаю,наслаждаюсь! Не знаю, почему она меня так зацепила.

----------


## Касатик

Срочно нужен совет! :Aga:  Завтра на Юбилее хочу провести посвящение в Юбиляры - огонь, вода, медные трубы. Испытание водой думаю сделать в "плавании" на руках друзей, трубы - трон, опять таки с друзьями,  а вот КАК с Огнем быть?:frown: Может, мыслишку подкините какую, или идейку! Буду очень признательна!!! :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> вот КАК с Огнем быть


Затушить свечку криком. Кстати не простая задачи и смотрится интересно

----------


## Tajussa

*Касатик*
Привет. самое простое, что приходит на ум - это задувание свечей. 
1. раздать гостям свечи и пока звучит музыка - задуть как можно больше свечей, которые находятся в разных частях зала.
2. тоже самое, только юбиляр не тушит, а зажигает свечи от своей.
3. поставить свечи в ряд, сколько сможет задуть за один выдох - столько круглых (60,70, 80 и т.д.) юбилеев еще встречать.
Вот как-то так.
Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Касатик*,
А ещё говорят, огонь любви . Если у юбиляра удалась семейная жизнь, если рядом любящие дети. близкие - вот это обыграть как испытание огнём.

----------


## Гвиола

Девчонки,ткните носом,где у нас кричалки для дня рождения?

----------


## shoymama

*Гвиола*,
Наташ, кинула на скайп. по форуму лазить самой лень   :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

братцы,может немного не по теме , но мне просто необходима ваша помощь( ну кто как ни затейники -мастера, еще по-креативят:rolleyes:)
суть просьбы такова.Решили мы замахнуться ... со своим коллективом на мюзикл..тема давно уже в воздухе носится,многострадальная наша Русь-
по кусочкам вроде как понятно, например сцена боя с печенегами, плач Ярославны(условно) хороводы, песни и т.д и т.п Дайте пендаль волшебный как все связать, чем закончить,может у кого  то идеи какие нибудь появятся .буду рада всему.:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

ну вы блин даете... озадачила.....

----------


## skomorox

*senovaoxana*,



> мюзикл..тема давно уже в воздухе носится,многострадальная наша Русь-


А почему именно "многострадальная"? Зачем про страдания? Может, взять просто какой-то исторический отрезок и по нему пройтись? Или вы решили весь учебник истории России на мюзикл переложить?:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*senovaoxana*,
 Тема сложноватая... Не бери большой период и всю историю Руси (от древности до нашего времени), так как достоверно неизвестно, как там оно всё было на самом деле.. История переписывалась неоднократно (говорю, как человек, имеющий ещё и историческое образование) Возьми историю своего края, какой-нибудь героический период. Вначале - историческую справку, стихи поэта той эпохи - что-нибудь подобное. Вроде бы, у вас, рядом с Магнитогорском найдено древнее поселение ариев. Исследуй, что за народ, что было в его истории, а закончи тем, какие потомки живут (продолжаются ли традиции? Есть ли зов предков?) Ну, как-то так...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*skomorox*,
 Поздравляю с опозданием с Днюхой!!!! Знаю, что не в той теме, зато ты прочтёшь, может, даже обрадуешься!:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> чем закончить,может у кого то идеи какие нибудь появятся .буду рада всему.


Не знаю насколько ты обрадуешься, но племена майя в своих календарях предсказали (по словам "как бы учёных"), что всё закончится в 2012 году взрывом большого адронного колайдера.
kuku

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,
 Саша, дай пожить ещё! Не читай интернет на ночь глядя!:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

в том то и дело что всю историю не осилим:rolleyes:
 нужна завязка +кульминация +развязка сюжета



> А почему именно "многострадальная"?


а какая же она?
Оля (шоу мама )  предложила по балладам пройтись, пойду искать трагические стихи :Ha:

----------


## Alenajazz

> что всё закончится в 2012 году взрывом большого адронного колайдера.


Так шо? Я не успею выйти на пенсию?

----------


## shoymama

Саш, как ты жизнеутверждающе... спать буду лучше, точно! еще стока времени впереди! 
Про это сюжетец и накидаем! :Ok:  "Племена майя в поисках андронного колайдера":biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> нужна завязка +кульминация +развязка сюжета


Завязка, развязка и, собственно...ВЯЗКА! [img]http://s5.******info/48d2a7d11bcbab914f7c8e6a05d18ce7.gif[/img]

----------


## skomorox

> Про это сюжетец и накидаем! "Племена майя в поисках андронного колайдера"


 :Ok: 
Стругацкие Атдыхают!!! :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## Буча

Девочки помогите, очень надо! Ткните носом где искать рекламные слоганы? А вообще мне надо детское, ну например: "Я пью и писаю", может что-то не из рекламмы про детей есть... Оценя надо, как добью то что задумала, обязательно поделюсь, да и ваше мнение очень важно для меня.
Сама две ночи блуждаю по инету, всякую всячину нахожу, а то что надо нет....

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Олечка, следуя твоему совету.
кидаю клич
Киньте в меня стихами, балладами, песнями,и просто музыкой   о России матушке.  :Oj:

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,
>  Саша, дай пожить ещё! Не читай интернет на ночь глядя!:biggrin:


Во времена майя не было интернета, его изобрели всего сорок лет назад. 
Кстати, если всё же по каким то причинам, не зависящим от племён майя, этот самый колайдер уцелеет, то навстречу земле летит огромадный астероид, который шмякнется прямёхонько на землю точнёхонько в... 2012 году (так написано в календарях майя, "как бы учёные" видели это собственными глазами).  :Aga:  
kuku

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*senovaoxana*,



> а какая же она?
> Оля (шоу мама ) предложила по балладам пройтись, пойду искать трагические стихи
> __________________


Это будет похоже уже на "Иисус-суперзвезда"! Не, надо веселья людям в кризис на гора выдавать! Трагедий итак полно везде: то маршрутка в остановку врежется, то менты замордуют, то  андроидный коллайдер на запчасти разобрали:biggrin:.
 Лучше - про веселье. Пока вы всё отрепетируете - уже и новый год наступит! Вот, самое веселье и будет.

----------


## shoymama

*Буча*,
Ир, тебе тексты или отрывки записей?

----------


## skomorox

> астероид, который шмякнется прямёхонько на землю точнёхонько в... 2012 году


а чё тогда Ванга, аж до 300 какого-то когда напредсказывала всяких событий? А про коллаидный андроид (или наоборот:biggrin:) она ничего не говорила. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> Во времена майя не было интернета, его изобрели всего сорок лет назад. 
> Кстати, если всё же по каким то причинам, не зависящим от племён майя, этот самый колайдер уцелеет, то навстречу земле летит огромадный астероид, который шмякнется прямёхонько на землю точнёхонько в...


    А*ндронный колайдер!!!
* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Вот подождите – Россия воспрянет, 
Снова воспрянет и на ноги встанет. 
Впредь её Запад уже не обманет 
   Цивилизацией дутой своей... 

Встанет Россия, да, встанет Россия, 
Очи раскроет свои голубые, 
Речи начнёт говорить огневые, - 
   Мир преклонится тогда перед ней! 

Встанет Россия – все споры рассудит... 
Встанет Россия – народности сгрудит... 
И уж Запада больше не будет 
   Брать от негодной культуры росток. 

А вдохновенно и религиозно, 
Пламенно веря и мысля серьёзно, 
В недрах своих непреложностью грозной 
   Станет выращивать новый цветок... 

Время настанет – Россия воспрянет, 
Правда воспрянет, неправда отстанет, 
Мир ей восторженно славу возгрянет, - 
   Родина Солнца – Восток! 

1923 
Это стихи Игоря Северянина. У него много про Россию.

----------


## Djazi

> Кстати, если всё же по каким то причинам, не зависящим от племён майя, этот самый колайдер уцелеет, то навстречу земле летит огромадный астероид, который шмякнется прямёхонько на землю точнёхонько в... 2012 году (так написано в календарях майя, "как бы учёные" видели это собственными глазами).


Ой, Саша, а моя дочь младшая со своим парнем всё качают в инете сведения  и видео о какой-то планете Нибиру, которую якобы к маю 2011  можно будет наблюдать невооруженным глазом всем людям планеты. 21 декабря 2012 Нибиру (Nibiru) пройдет через эклиптику планеты в виде яркой красной звезды и будет выглядеть как второе по размеру солнце. Пройдут землетрясения и начнется плохая погода.

Но худшее, однако наступит 14 февраля 2013, Земля будет проходить между Nibiru и Солнцем. Полюса переместятся наклон планеты изменится! Великие изменения на Земле, сильнейшие землетрясения и мощнейшие цунами пройдут по миру!
После 1 июля 2014 Nibiru больше не будет терроризировать наш мир и двинется прочь из нашей части галактики. НАСА знает о Nibiru , но чтобы не вызывать паники скрывают правду от людей!

Хорошо осведомленный человек из НАСА, D.o.D. - национальная военная разведка, S.E.T.I., и ЦРУ допускают, что 2/3 населения планеты погибнут во время смены полюсов от прохождения Nibiru.

Еще 2/3 из тех кто выживет, в начале ждет голод и смерь в течении 6 месяцев!
Наиболее засекреченное правительственное агентство США хорошо осведомлено чего ждать и готовиться к этому. Ватикан обладает той же информацией. Население не будет предупреждено и ему не будет дан шанс на подготовку!
Объем поступающей информации от осведомленных людей, обсерваторий и Ватикана идет широким потоком. Наиболее важная история на Земле за 3000 лет быстро освобождается от оков властителей финансовых рынков.

Так что есть ещё время подготовится и к этой катастрофе. Во всяком случае, мы должны увидеть эту красную планету под названием Нибиру в голубом небе Земли. Будем наблюдать за этой новой возможной катастрофой и держать всех в гуще событий.

Планета Х - Нибиру продолжение...

ВОТ  ТАКИЕ СТРАСТИ МОРДАСТИ на ночь глядя!:smile:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

http://

----------


## shoymama

Всем рыть норы и бомбо.. нибироубежища. Приеду - проверю!!!

----------


## swinging

*Djazi*,
 Задолго до "осведомлённых людей из NASA" об этом писал Иоан Богослов в своих "Откровениях". В частности про Апокалипсис, правда даты там либо не указаны, либо не расшифрованы.

Удачи! Всем спокойного сна!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

всем спокойной ночи:tongue:
http://http://www.atas.ru/movie/1989934.html

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
http://nibiry2012.ru/11-foto-kamety-nibiru.html

----------


## skomorox

> всем спокойной ночи


я уже на балкон сбегала и на небо позырила! Нашла красную звезду! (не газету:biggrin:). Всю ночь буду за ней бдить, так что - спите спокойно! Я на вахте! Кто завтра будет вахтёром? Записывайтесь в очередь!
Нет доверия к НАСА! Ватикан - опиум для народа! Коллаидный андроид - на металлалом! Племенам майя - по трусам! Мюзикл - на гора! Фсё, спите! Моя установка действует уже. :Ha:

----------


## swinging

> Киньте в меня стихами, балладами, песнями,и просто музыкой о России матушке.


*Ариэль - Обращение к России*

Удачи!

----------


## Djazi

> Задолго до "осведомлённых людей из NASA" об этом писал Иоан Богослов в своих "Откровениях". В частности про Апокалипсис, правда даты там либо не указаны, либо не расшифрованы.
> 
> Удачи! Всем спокойного сна!


Спасибо, Саша, успокоил:smile:



> Всю ночь буду за ней бдить, так что - спите спокойно! Я на вахте!





> Всё, спите! Моя установка действует уже.


Иринка Кашпировская :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

> Олечка, следуя твоему совету.
> кидаю клич
> Киньте в меня стихами, балладами, песнями,и просто музыкой   о России матушке.


Оксана, есть у Александра Иванова песня, не знаю точно, как называется, вот текст припева:

Ты прости меня, пресвятая Русь,
Ты прости меня за хмельную грусть,
Ты прости меня за стакан вина, 
За эту слабость, что не в радость, не в радость...

Текст куплета (что помню): "И уже нигде в колокола не бьют, нет на куполах креста, и Отчизне здесь поют красные уста... Снова пьют, дерутся, плачут, проклиная грусть, - старая Русь, милая Русь, за тебя молюсь...".

Подойдёт?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девули-красотули и мальчугашки-хулигашки!:biggrin:

Вот и я припёрласЯ с протянутой рукою... 
 9 сентября на свадьбе муттер невесты хочет собственно...ручно? ... голосно?, в общем, спеть для дочери песню.
Предложила "Доченьку" Пугачёвой - не хочет, каналья.

ПА-МА-ГИ-ТЕ!!!
Что ещё мама может спеть для дочки, выходящей замуж (кстати, дочке лет 28-30)? Чтобы ещё и минус этой песни существовал в природе?

Я затаилась в углу кровати и жду ответов....:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Ариэль - Обращение к России


Ой, Саша, спасибо за песню. :flower:  Мы её пели в школьном ансамбле.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Раюшка*,
все пойдет , пусть будет много а там отделим зерна от плевел:rolleyes:

----------


## skomorox

> Что ещё мама может спеть для дочки, выходящей замуж


Лодочника?:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Рай, колыбельная Светланы есть, кажется из "Гусарской баллады"


Кинула на скайп

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ир, чуешь, что творится? Оксана с Аленой мордахи попрятали, колайдера боятся. Одни мы с тобой не меняемся :Ok:

----------


## чижик

> девочки-хохлушечки!
> обращаюсь к вам с огромной просьбой!
> во-первых: очень срочно нужно красивое поздравление на 50 лет женщине українською мовою...желательно красивое и помпезное, бо будуть одни шишки.


Алина, какие-нибудь исходные данные нужны - имя, семья. профессия.И на когда нужно?

А ещё Гвиолу спросить хотела - как прошла свадьба вкупе с гармонистом-трубачём дядей Васей? (или он не Вася был? :Oj:  Забыла...)

----------


## Djazi

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно поставить на вручение званий тестю и свёкру? Я что-то раньше не озадачивала себя, обходилась фанфарами, а вот сейсас нашла песни  про свекровь и тёщу, а вот про мужчин не могу найти. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть.

----------


## Элен

> Наиболее засекреченное правительственное агентство США хорошо осведомлено чего ждать и готовиться к этому. Ватикан обладает той же информацией. Население не будет предупреждено и ему не будет дан шанс на подготовку!


Оль,теперь наш форум в курсе,будем всячески позитивить людей,чтобы они встретили всю эту напасть с оптимизмом.:biggrin:
А вообще страхи какие-то рассказываете тут... Я вот надумала реквизиту нашить нового,а теперь передумала - нафига это всё,а? Может денежки на радости жизни прокутить,всё равно помирать молодым...Что-то у меня какое-то смутное предчувствие,что я окажусь именно в той 2/3 части,которая вымрет,блиииин.Я по жизни невезучая...

----------


## Гвиола

*чижик*,Ленусь,ещё одну недельку подожди. Клянусь распишу во всех подробностях! А гармонист Сергей.:biggrin: и он моложе меня! Так что уж точно он не дядя,так пацанчик!

----------


## zizi

*Djazi*,
 Оля посмотри вот здесь про свёкра , пост 71 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=99221&page=5

----------


## lezi

СосСССССС

Коллеги,может кто кинет мне музычку или хотя бы напишет какая музыка подойдет на выход пиратов.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки, мальчики, огромная просьба где нить на аве подпишите ваши имена. Так хочется быстро к кому нибудь обратиться, и приходиться заходить в личные кабинеты, узнавать имена. А скорость, пардон, не у всех летящая. Мысли вслух.




> Коллеги,может кто кинет мне музычку или хотя бы напишет какая музыка подойдет на выход пиратов.


ТАНЯ, Я использую ( хотя она не пиратская, но смешно под неё они выходят) музыку из к/ф Джельтмены Удачи.
Пробовала под Джека Воробья ( память стёрла название фильма) не смешно. А надо, что бы гости сыграли.

----------


## skomorox

> какая музыка подойдет на выход пиратов.


у меня они всегда выходят под песню группы "Ногу свело" - "Харамбару"! Я с ними поколбасюсь по кругу, всяких движений в пиратском танце поделаем, а потом они уже выполняют свою пиратскую "миссию".

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> "Ногу свело" - "Харамбару"!


Тоже прикольно. Попробую сегодня!

----------


## shoymama

*lezi*,
Тань, зайди в скайп, плиз!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*shoymama*,
 Оля, так рада тебя видеть. Привет из тёплого Волгограда!

----------


## shoymama

Приветик!!!  [img]http://s15.******info/8b237190914a486e3cc29e7db568c4de.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

Людиииииии ... помогите придумать мини-поздравление для продвинутой "из золотой молодёжи" девушки на 10-15 минут. В ростовой кукле Карлсон ... чтоб прикольно было. Пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Владленыч

Други и подруги! У меня завтра на свадьбе, молодожёны, так сказать, более зрелого возраста. У невесты уже двое детей, из родителей остались мама жениха (на свадьбе будет присутствовать) и отец невесты (не будет присутствовать), зато будет старшая сестра невесты. Держать каравай, по ходу, будет она. А вот уместно ли будет, представить её, как бы вместо тёщи? Со всеми вытекающими от сюда. (тем более, что она уже тёща и есть, дочку замуж выдала). И если ей слово от имени родителей предоставить, и наказы, как тёще "наказать" Удобно ли будет? И как лучше это обыграть? Как по вашему? Молодожёны  хотят, чтобы было всё, и очаг (они ещё на столы к гостям, взяли в виде сердца несколько свечек, для гостей зажечь, после того, как они свой зажгут) И гадание (решили в коробках с пупсами) и букет невесты (с лентами).  У нас ещё завтра день города, и в 22 часа большой салют, можно обыграть, что в их честь! 
Что присоветуете?

----------


## Alenajazz

> какая музыка подойдет на выход пиратов.


Есть прикольный мультфильм "Остров сокровищ", где много песен в исполнении группы "Фестиваль"

----------


## Инна Р.

Я бы поступила так: по обрядам - хлеб - соль, семейный очаг - пусть сестра делает... а вот тещей её обзывать я бы не стала. Без наказов легко можно обойтись (даже при полном комплекте родни - наказы это уже прошлый век) да и остальные "вытекающие последствия" тоже ни к чему - нынче часто молодые просят обойтись без этих ласкательных словечек - теща, свекровь... я себе позволяю только в репортаже фразу пропустить про тещу- свекровь - не больше... а уж если тещи нету - тут то зачем придумывать. не создавай себе сложностей. Слово можно предоставить - как самой близкой родствиннице.

----------


## Владленыч

Если ещё песенку подкините, про Артёма и Евгения (есть только Женька - Дюна) Будет вообще замечательно!
Пока писал, два поста появилось!
 Сэнкс, Инна, пожалуй так и поступлю. :flower:  ( Как здоровье?)

----------


## skomorox

*Владленыч*,

Олег, ты зачем в аватар злую собаку поставил? Это как бы что у тебя означает?:rolleyes:

----------


## Медведик

> Людиииииии ... помогите


всё...уф...придумать успела!!! Извините за вопль.

----------


## Владленыч

> *Владленыч*,
>  Олег, ты зачем в аватар злую собаку поставил? Это как бы что у тебя означает?:rolleyes:


 Разве же он злой? Он сурьёзный!:biggrin:
_(Это один из двух наших любимых псов (ам.стафф. Вестерн) к сожалению, уже отжил свой век, но навсегда остался у нас в памяти. Очень преданное и верное существо, которое никогда тебя не обманет и не предаст. А если понадобится, не раздумывая отдаст свою жизнь за любого члена твоей семьи. Вот такой он и был. Сейчас с нами живёт пока одна собака, Питбуль Крейзи. Тоже очень любимая всеми нами!)_
Да надоело смотреть на свою физиономию! В профиле, то фотка есть. Да и на фотографии, я очень мягкий какой то получился. :smile:

----------


## свадьба

Ребята, ну ткните меня в Лодочника:frown:, посмотрела ролик Гамаюн . теперь хочу не могу! :Vah:  А найти не могу, помню где то видела, по поисковику ничего не выдаёт :Oj:  Буду благодарно любой подсказке!

----------


## Инна Р.

Люба, я могу кинуть попозже - пока я не дома, инет медленный.

----------


## lezi

Инна,если разрешишь то кину Лодочника Любе

----------


## Ольга-63

Девочки, а точнее Инна, можно и мне Лодочника? Заинтересовал.:biggrin:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужно на юбилей интересненькие частушки для мужчины, куплетеков 6-7.

----------


## galchonka

Я опять с просьбой...
Поделитесь опытом, пжлста, как вы проводите лотерею или розыгрыш приза бутылки шампанского с фоткой? 

Задумала, что выйду в образе цыганки погадаю юбилярше (30 лет), потом предложу гостям вытянуть карты с предсказаниями (выложу потом в теме "документы" - уже начала рисовать..).. А потом может быть какие-нибудь конкурсы состязательные и вручить главный приз -бутылку с ее фоткой.. Или может вместо конкурсов вопросы про юбиляршу (не уверена что пройдёт хорошо..).. Или ещё что придумать.. Даж не знаю.. Закидайте идейками, пожалуйста (можно в личку)..

----------


## Гaмаюн

Доброго времени суток, дамы и господа, а у кого есть текст песни "Белая Русь", звучала на Тамадее, Света Сок исполняла. Минус есть, а текст никак не найду.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Все нашел спасибо.

----------


## Jenik25

*Друзья, у меня к вам много просьб, простите, ради Бога! Но мне очень нужна ваша помощь!*
Завтра на свадьбе *жених* *Николай*, мне нужна песня с этим именем. А нравится мне только из того, что есть у меня «Николай, лай-лай, Николай, лай-лай-лай-лай…» А дальше не подходят слова для жениха, я уж думаю, если нет подходящих песен соединить это начало с «Ты умеешь покорить лучше всех, моё сердце так пленить, лучше всех..»
Почта: jenik25@mail.ru

*И ещё просьба…*
Мне заказали свадебный юбилей (*розовую свадьбу*). Очень приятные люди, хочу их праздник сделать особенным. У них нет детей, у неё большие проблемы со здоровьем, она только выкарабкалась, чудом осталась жива. А муж очень её любит, хочет, чтобы в жизни были и большие праздники, а не только горести и беды. Они на меня очень надеются, люди не богатые, но деньги на праздник не жалеют. Я свадебный юбилей вела только один раз (серебряную свадьбу).
И вот я специально для них хочу сделать цветочное поздравление «Живой букет», спасибо за идею Татьяне Lezi! Но мне хочется, чтобы это представление имело смысл, было с юмором и имело логическое завершение, поэтому прошу помощи, так как пока не уверена, что этот вариант меня удовлетворяет на 100%.

*Цветочный букет для юбиляров на розовую свадьбу + коронация
*
Дамы и господа, сегодня поистине великий день, много звучит поздравлений, преподносятся превосходные дары. А какой подарок всегда приятно получить? (гости предлагают варианты) Ну, конечно же, что может быть нежнее, торжественнее и живее, чем цветы? Цветы – это один из самых великолепных подарков, и многие из вас преподнесли букеты нашим юбилярам в этот день Розовой свадьбы.
А вы знаете, кто больше всех сейчас мечтает восславить наших супругов? Это необычный сюрприз! Вы возможно сейчас не досчитаетесь некоторых цветов в ваших букетах, но это только в предстоящее волшебное мгновение, ведь сейчас, только сегодня, цветы оживают и поздравляют!!! 

*Встречайте, Пан Тюльпан!*
Тюльпан (мужчина в шляпе-тюльпане, в накидке зелёный стебель + органза сверху зелёного цвета, но темнее, в руках стихи) Музыка на выход (какая? Может про тюльпан, пока не выбрала, но песен о цветах много) Он появляется, пританцовывая, затем говорит…

Я здесь, почтил сей юбилей,
Ведь слышал – знаменитая вы пара!
Прожить десяток лет в любви,
Поверьте, это, право же, не мало!
Я луч весны, я майский день,
Я красоты необычайной!
И вам желаю век цвести
С любовью в сердце без печалей! (он вдруг вспоминает про свою любовь и кричит…)
Фиалка, где же ты, Любовь моя?

*Появляется Фиалка*… (тюльпан и фиалка – это муж с женой)
Фиалка (помимо костюма и стихов в руках цветок Фиалка в горшке для подарка) Музыка на выход 

Ах, Тюльпанчик, нежный мой!
Как я рада быть с тобой!
Ой, а праздник тут какой!
Слышала про юбилей большой!
Юбиляры, дарим вам этот нежности цветок,
Чтобы счастье вам принёс и любви, не знавшей срок.
(две последние строчки не очень-то удались, прошу помочь)
(дальше они обнимаются с Тюльпаном и преподносят в дар Фиалку)

Ведущая: А мы ждём ещё гостей, из страны Цветов вестей!

*Появляется Колокольчик*
Колокольчик (мужчина в шляпе-колокольчике, в надувном костюме сумо, а сверху на костюм одета накидка зелёная-стебель, стихи) Музыка на выход 

Вы слышите, как я звеню!
И это звуки ласкового лета!
Сегодня в октябре я вновь ожил,
Чтобы услышали вы это!
Как мы с Ромашкой, будьте вы
Неразделимы, неразлучны,
Желаю вам большой любви, 
*Ромашка*, выход твой, подружка!

Ромашка (женщина в шляпе-ромашке, тоже в надувном костюме сумо, но прикрытом цветочной накидкой, стихи, цветок Ромашка бумажная для гадания в руках) Музыка на выход 
Она бежит к Колокольчику обниматься…

Колокольчик, сладкий мой,
Обними меня, родной!
Ни секунды без тебя,
Помни, я навек твоя!
(вдруг обращает внимание, что в зале много гостей, обращается к юбилярам)
Я подарю вам солнца свет
И жаркие объятья лета,
И проживите до ста лет без бед,
Любовь волшебна, в этом нет секрета!

Дальше Ромашка с Колокольчиком подходят к юбилярам с ромашкой, в которой столько лепестков, чтобы остановиться на слове «Любит» в гадании «Любит - не любит»

Я ромашка полевая, я весною расцветаю.
Если ты меня сорвёшь, лучше друга не найдёшь.
По ромашке погадайте, о любви взаимной знайте!

Супруги начинают гадать, потом последний лепесток «Любит» и мы просим сладкий поцелуй для закрепления.

Звучит торжественная музыка, появляется *ЦАРИЦА Роза* (шляпа-роза и стебель с накидкой из органзы, стихи)

Сегодня, в сей великий день
Собрал нас с вами юбилей!
Но ведь не будет полным наш букет всерьёз
Без короля и королевы роз!
Прошу приступить к коронации!

Я натягиваю розовые занавески с цветами вокруг юбиляров, которые по типу балкона держат цветы с двух сторон, те, которые в надувных костюмах. И даю двум другим цветам королевские накидки для юбиляров.

Ангел-хранитель нашего Розового торжества, появись!
В зал входит ребёнок в костюме ангела с двумя коронами для супругов. Ангел им одевает короны, а Цветы одевают на юбиляров королевские накидки.
Роза говорит:
            Роза всех цветов царица. Я собой могу гордиться!
            Но меня затмили вы, король и королева красоты!

Всё завершается общей фотографией цветов с королём и королевой бала Роз.
Как вы думаете, это логическое завершение или надо как-то по-другому?
Я думала, может танцем, даже стихи написала завершающие для розы…

Вот теперь букет готов!
Нам, цветам, лишь нужно ласковое слово,
Немножко нежности, немножко теплоты,
И безоблачной будет погода дома.

Дальше планировала спеть «Погода в доме», супруги танцуют в центре, а цветы вокруг них. Может быть, Роза выходит изначально с розовым зонтом, под которым потом юбиляры в конце и танцуют.

Единственное но… я ведь говорила, что у невесты проблемы со здоровьем, она сказала, что один танец они исполнят, но не больше. А я всё-таки хочу открыть 1-е танцевальное отделение песней «Я люблю тебя до слёз», а все гости их осыпают лепестками роз.
А представление с цветами планирую сделать в середине программы или хотя бы во втором отделении, но не сразу.
Еще хочу попросить их приобрести все призы розового цвета (вазочки, чашечки, декоративные розочки и т.д.), открывать праздник они будут, разрезая розовую ленту, и будут за столом конкурсы на тему «Розовая свадьба». Если у вас есть какие-нибудь идеи для моего праздника или советы, с радостью принимаю, жду. Или может кто-то делает представление с цветами, как они проходят и воспринимаются? Спасибо заранее. Очень вас люблю!!!

----------


## Викторинка

*galchonka*,
 Я разыгрывала на мужском юбилее вино, а на женском - упаковку ее любимого чая (естественно, предварительно оформив наклеечки) как Праздничный аукцион воспоминаний (забавный эпизод, история знакомства и т.д.). В 1-ом варианте расчитывала конкретно под дядю юбиляра (кто дольше всех знаком с виновником торжества),начали высказывания с тех, кто познакомился до 1 года, до 5 лет ...и т.д. А во втором начинали так же, а финишировали по принципу "Кто похвалит меня лучше всех". (юбилярша выбрала зятя). Такого навспоминали!!! Самое главное, как мне кажется, не затянуть этот процесс, ограничивать речи участников 2-5 предложениями. Я металась между столиками, всем выступающим предлагала прикоснуться к "лотту"! Выигравший тостует.

----------


## КартинкаИр

Подскажите свою идею, как можно назвать юбилейную газету, которая состоит из фотоколажа....?
Дайте идейку.
А то у меня что-то нелезет в голову, да еще и температура 38, всю ламает, а завтра Свадьба..., а сама готовлюсь к Юбилею на понедельник, ну очень ответственное мероприятие, если участь что очень многие приглашеные уже были на моих праздниках....да и юбеляр извесность в городе!
Жду помощи  :flower: 

( Может использовать звезды и на звать "Звездный час" или " "Ах юбилей, юбилей...., Или "Счастливые мгновенья..." )
Не лезет в голову..., а фотки будут разные от детства до теперь, да и в фотошопе будут и с прикольными подписями....

ДАЙТЕ ИДЕЙКУ!

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, делаю слайд-шоу о событиях, которые за год произошли в нашей органиации. Посоветуйте, на какую мелодию положить раздел "Чрезвычайные происшествия"?

----------


## Анжелла

> Друзья, делаю слайд-шоу о событиях, которые за год произошли в нашей органиации. Посоветуйте, на какую мелодию положить раздел "Чрезвычайные происшествия"?


Почему то пришла на ум песня Погоня из Неуловимых мстителей или песня Погони из Иван Васильевич меняет профессию.:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!
 а кто что делает с эротическими фартушками,можете поделиться?

----------


## Ильич

> а кто что делает с эротическими фартушками,можете поделиться?


Танец боярина и жениха

----------


## KAlinchik

> Танец боярина и жениха


подробности в студию можна?( в личку, если что...)

----------


## Анжелла

Алинчик! Где фартуки взяла? 
В голове всплыла фотка, которую выставляли недавно в отчетах...Жених с невестой в руках вандус и скалка, а вот не помню, не там ли фартуки были? Мне идея понравилась.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алинчик! Где фартуки взяла?


фартуки уже несколько месяцев лежат на дне сумки  с реквизитом...
 никак руки до них не дойдут...
 вот и задумалась, чтобы такого с ними сделать...

----------


## Ильич

> фартуки уже несколько месяцев лежат на дне сумки с реквизитом...
> никак руки до них не дойдут...
> вот и задумалась, чтобы такого с ними сделать...


КИНО


У меня так (третий блок)

----------


## optimistka17

> фартуки уже несколько месяцев лежат на дне сумки с реквизитом...
> никак руки до них не дойдут...
> вот и задумалась, чтобы такого с ними сделать...


 Предлагаю обдумать идею конкурса *"Когда нас поменяли телами"....*:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Людочка!!!!!!!!!
С приехалом тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

> Я опять с просьбой...
> Поделитесь опытом, пжлста, как вы проводите лотерею или розыгрыш приза бутылки шампанского с фоткой?


В лотерею шампанское не розыгрываю, но есть интересная идея с кольцебросом (здесь предлагалась и обсуждалась). Можно предложить побороться всем желающим за загадочный подарок от нашего спонсора, только сегодня и только сейчас, этот уникальный шанс...приз, приготовленный специально к этому великому событию, и только один из вас станет его почётным обладателем и ещё бла-бла, чтобы вышли участники, может, человек 5. Я сама этот кольцеброс не проводила, поэтому не знаю оптимальное количество участников игры и растояние, на котором должны от бутылок стоять участники. И когда собрались герои, выносишь главный приз, его ставишь в центре и можно ещё две бутылки без этикеток подарочных по краям, и пусть они кольца бросают на бутылочки, кто попал - забирает приз. Или можно устроить этот кольцеброс как финальный раунд испытаний для тех, кто вышел в финал в борьбе за главный приз - шампанское.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Друзья, делаю слайд-шоу о событиях, которые за год произошли в нашей органиации. Посоветуйте, на какую мелодию положить раздел "Чрезвычайные происшествия"?


Галина, а мне вспомнилась, незнаю, как правильно назвать, вобщем музыка "Джеймс Бонд", у меня есть инструментальная версия, смогу (если надо) выслать в воскресение.

*Друзья, все наверное на свадьбах, понимаю... Сама утром поеду... Но не оставьте мою просьбу без внимания в посте 1487, пожалуйста! Я так на вас надеюсь, не срочно, когда будет время. А песен приличных про Николая для нарезки я так понимаю, нет.*

----------


## shoymama

*Jenik25*,
 Сходи на почту. Сюрприз тебя там ждет :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

> КИНО
> У меня так (третий блок)


 :Ok:  Ильич, ты как всегда великолепен!

----------


## свадьба

Ребята! Может у кого нибудь есть перетанцовка Андрей и Анна, 
                                                                     Евгений и Светлана?

----------


## vz_event

Коллеги, жениха  сегодняшней свадьбы впервые увидела вчера, он приехал с Израиля и все родственники тоже. Помогите устроить для них какой-нить сюрприз в знаниях традиций еврейских вадеб, заранее очень благодарна.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
И еще очеь нужна песенка, первый раз слышу, вообщем Трофим "свадьба"

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Ой, еще Пугачева нужна "настоящий полковник"))))

----------


## Tajussa

*vz_event*,
Привет!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
лови песенки! 
http://files.mail.ru/EBRCCM
Удачи!

----------


## Natali_T

*GalinaM*,
 мелодия из фильма Бригада не подойдёт?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А я раньше бутылку во время "рыбалки" разыгрывала. Делаешь удочку, на палочку привязываешь нитку шерстяную, вместо крючка - кольцо, диаметр небольшой, только чтобы на горлышко бутылки надевалась, не больше. Кто поймает за 15 секунд, заберёт на память. Стоимость 15 секунд - 100 тенге.

----------


## vz_event

Tajussa, солнышко спасибо огромное!!! :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Ой, я сегодня прямопрошайка)) у кого есть хава-нагила, только со словами, в нете ток инстументал((( :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> у кого есть хава-нагила, только со словами, в нете ток инстументал


Встречай на почте!

----------


## ПУХОВА

АААААААА ! :Vah: 
Выручайте ! Мне очень нужна песня " Маруся" из к-ф " Иван Васильевич меняет профессию..."
По-жа-луйста !!!! :flower:  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Народ!
> а кто что делает с эротическими фартушками,можете поделиться?


У меня фартушки идут в подарок:smile:

----------


## лилечек

> У меня фартушки идут в подарок


Да где ж вы их берете, эти фартуки? У нас их никак нет  - давно ищу! Может кто отправит? Напишите в личку!

----------


## свадьба

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Вот тут есть Маруся, только регистрируйся
http://ksu.d5k.ru/file/1041/2856_КАП-КАП.mp3

----------


## Касатик

Девочки, а перетанцовка Катя - Андрей ни у кого не завалялась?:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> У меня фартушки идут в подарок


но ты же перед этим что-то проводишь с их использованием?
или просто надеваешь и даришь?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Выручайте ! Мне очень нужна песня " Маруся" из к-ф " Иван Васильевич меняет профессию..."


На муз грузе вбиваешь МАРУСЯ.
Люда, регистрироваться там не надо. Качай и всё

----------


## shoymama

Я тоже  фартушки ищу!

----------


## novinka15

[ Мне очень нужна песня " Маруся" из к-ф " Иван Васильевич меняет профессию..."
---------------------------------

Вот ссылочкаhttp://narod.ru/disk/12826110000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## ПУХОВА

:Pivo: Девочки, спасибо большое !!!!!
*novinka15*, :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Я тоже фартушки ищу!


   Девочки, если у вас в городе есть магазин "приколов", то там их и продают...

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА 
> У меня фартушки идут в подарок
> 
> но ты же перед этим что-то проводишь с их использованием?
> или просто надеваешь и даришь?
> __________________


Алинка, эти фартушки (производство Китай или т.п.) вручает султан, распуская гарем, желая каждой красавице быть всегда привлекательной, даже на кухне.
Считаю , что эти фартуки не подходит использовать как самостоятельный реквизит.
:wink:
А вот *итальянского* производства-фартуки отличные, но дорогие.
У меня такие два, я пошила туники-

Использую, например, на свадьбе.

----------


## Ильич

> Да где ж вы их берете, эти фартуки? У нас их никак нет - давно ищу! Может кто отправит? Напишите в личку!


Видел в Севастополе и Феодосии на базаре 25 грн , 100 руб штука

----------


## Касатик

Я стесняюсь спрсить еще раз, но спрашиваю про перепляс Катюша-Андрюша, не богаты ли вы им, дорогие друзья?!

----------


## shoymama

Наташ, я не делаю переплясы. Извини. :Aga:

----------


## лилечек

> Видел в Севастополе и Феодосии на базаре 25 грн , 100 руб штука


Так мы ж там не бываем! А цена -то как нравится! Что делать?

----------


## Гвиола

*Касатик*,Наташ,готового нет. К какому дню надо?

----------


## свадьба

*Гвиола*,
Наташа!
А Андрей + Аня случайно не поможите?

----------


## КартинкаИр

> А вот итальянского производства-фартуки отличные, но дорогие.


Очеь КЛАССНЫЕ. Сразу видно фирменная вещь. 
Людочка, а где такие можно приобрести?

----------


## vz_event

Солнышки, у кого есть песенка Джулии Ков, "бип-бип-бип, сигналит мой джип"?)))

----------


## Гвиола

*свадьба*,Люба,перепляс смотри на почте!

----------


## вокся

А Юлия Кова не подойдёт?))))
http://www.***********/music/29828615/
Это на музгрузе...

----------


## vz_event

Вокся, чет не открывается((но это и есть она((

----------


## Курица

> Вокся, чет не открывается


А ты зайди на Музгруз и задай в поисковик ЮЛИЯ КОВА - и получится!Просто Музгруз теперь себя под звездами "позицинирует" :Aga:

----------


## чижик

Люди, кто поёт песню : Расцвела красная смородина, ля-ля-ля, всё напрасно пройдено, что-то там "мама, не дойду домой", больше не запомнила.Может, плюс у кого-то найдётся?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*чижик*,
ее поет Елена Кукарская :smile:

----------


## shoymama

*чижик*,
Смотри здесь  http://www.zaycev.net/pages/510/51025.shtml

и здесь http://www.zaycev.net/pages/529/52910.shtml , но это уже другая

----------


## чижик

Спасибо всем! Точно. это она! В смысле. Кука!

----------


## Буча

> Да где ж вы их берете, эти фартуки? У нас их никак нет  - давно ищу! Может кто отправит? Напишите в личку!


В редакции журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" есть эти фартучки, зайди на сайт, посмотри и выпиши. Я уже много раз выписывала что мне надо.

----------


## Айсидора

Дорогие Форумчане! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть песня с именем Станислава- это невеста у меня на 9,  а муж у нее Алексей.
Или кричалка переделанная с именем Станислава...

:eek:У них еще у дедушки жениха именно 9 - день рожденья!

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,подскажите,какой конкурс можно придумать для пап молодоженов?

----------


## Касатик

> Ребята,подскажите,какой конкурс можно придумать для пап молодоженов?


Первое, что пришло в голову, если не сочтешь очень примитивным:rolleyes: - Померяться силами!
1. Кто сможет дольше прожонглировать п/эт пакетиками (кот. маленькие, для упаковки)
2. Кто дальше кинет карту игральную.
3. Целкость - нужен длиный надувной шарик, и попытаться им попасть по спичечному коробку! ( Я не пробовала, но говорят, что ЭТО оч. сложно сделать!)
4. Смять одной рукой газетный лист.
Все не сложное, но трудно выполнимое, и, думаю, никого не обидит!

----------


## Гвиола

*Касатик*,Натуля,спасибо,но я не этого б хотела.Сама виновата,не объяснила,готовлюсь к субботней свадьбе,мысли вразброс.
Нужны конкурсы,чтоб определить их обязанности в создавшейся семье. Мамы будут с внуками нянчиться,а вот что папам придумать???

----------


## Касатик

> Нужны конкурсы,чтоб определить их обязанности в создавшейся семье. Мамы будут с внуками нянчиться,а вот что папам придумать???
> __________________


А что можно делать папам в это время? Мне самой интересно стало! Может, заниматься женскими делами - готовить, стирать, гладить:wink:
Или теньгэ зарабатывать моно плюс к этому!:wink:
А ты сделай открыточку, в которой будут написаны все дела для молодой семьи, которые будут сделаны, но открытку с этим текстом закрепи, что б не видно было, только черта для вписания имени-отчества, вот пусть они сами и "выберут", хотя, это, конечно, для всех гостей нужно делать!:redface:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Гвиола*,
Мамы- гулять, играть, прыгать, танцевать, наряжать . Для пап это сложно.:biggrin: Они что делают?. Чтобы внуки их не доставали,  когда мамы ушли, они их тут же спать укладывают. На самое ориганальное убаюкивание.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Наташа
отправь пап с ребёнком "гулять",-после мам, а тут резкое похолодание - и кто соберёт больше и быстрее вещей по залу, чтоб укутать ребёнка.:smile:
Блин, давно не проводила, старенькое...

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, понимаю, что мои просьбы за последнее время испестрили всю "Доску..", но отзовитесь, пожалуйста, еще разок :Oj:  Все таки я приглашена провести юбилейый День рождения у очень важной дамы в нашем городе. Около двух десятков лет она является директором крупного муниципального предприятия (где я 6 лет отработала под её руководством). Женщина очень жесткая, очень крупных размеров и никогда не была красавицей, эпитеты спортсменка, красавица - не прокатят. На банкете будут присутствовать только официальные лица - представители думы, гор обл администрации, дяденьки в большинстве, приглашен и Мэр и зам. губернатора (думаю, не пойдут). Подскажите. что делать с ними? Переодевалки, кричалки, понятно - не то, а чем порадовать местные власти? А?
Дорогие форумчане, я расчитываю, что не бросите меня, сироту! :Tu:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Касатик*,
Такие компании очень любят давать длинный список поздравляющих, вот здесь делаем подводку к каждому гостю в стишатах+ отражаем здесь же биографию. А еще они обычно приглашают много артистов... Так что в целом роль ведущей-что-то типа конферансье. Но это у нас так, как у вас - не знаю...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Касатик*,
 Совершенно согласна с Таней. Люди такого уровня обычно хотят сделать все ярко, небедно. Много вводных номеров. Но для меня сложность в таких компаниях состоит в том, что юбиляры  часто не знают потребностей своих гостей. В подавляющем большинстве изначально неприемлют игровую программу. Боятся, что ли? И ориентироваться приходится уже  самой и по ходу: хотят ли и будут эти гости играть или нет. Об этом всегда заранее договариваюсь с виновником.Чаще, поскольку они такие же люди, как и все другие,  играют с упоением.

----------


## Сердца двух

Помогите пожалуйста в песне переделать некоторые слова, я их красным цветом выделила, они мне не очень нравятся.

День рождения папы 

Недавние уроки свиданья и молва 
Навет соседи склоки а мне так трынь-трава 
Сегодня день особый единственный в году 
Мой самый самый добрый ты снова на виду 

День рождения у папы я полночи не сплю 
Для меня нет лучше даты даты по календарю 
День рожденья папы я слова коплю 
Он небритый и лохматый больше всех его люблю 
Он и прав и виноват он все-равно его люблю 


С годами он моложе сильнее и мудрей 
И нас он учит тоже с годами быть добрей 
И не случилось чтобы имейте все ввиду 
Сегодня  день особый единственный в году 


День рождения у папы я полночи не сплю 
Для меня нет лучше даты даты по календарю 
День рожденья папы я слова коплю 
Пусть небрит он и лохматый больше 
Пусть он прав и виноват он пусть он вовсе небогатый 
все-равно его люблю 
Пусть он все же небогатый больше всех его люблю

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки-Новосибирчане есть предложение-в конце сентября, октябре в оптовый магазин Гремми привезут разные парики и костюмы- если есть желание и необходимость предлагаю обьедениться(фирма работает только с юр.лицами, но есть возможность взять на дет.сад...) пишите в личку:smile:

----------


## Kley

Девочки, мальчики, здравствуйте!:smile:
Расскажите, пожалуйста поподробнее про игру "Счастья полные штаны"!
(и каких размеров эти самые "штаны" нужно сделать?)

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Помогите пожалуйста в песне переделать некоторые слова, я их красным цветом выделила, они мне не очень нравятся.
> 
> День рождения папы


...А для меня сегодня все это - трынь-трава!

...Он такой родной, любимый...

...Для меня он просто папа...

----------


## manja

> Все таки я приглашена провести юбилейый День рождения у очень важной дамы в нашем городе.


Наташа приветик...
вот прочитала твое сообщение и подумала...что такой юбилей я бы тоже как ты и решила продумала бы до мелочей...
Сначала конечно же поговори с ней и спроси ее саму как бы она хотела и в каком бы стиле видела бы...свой праздник...
Или тематический юбилей....
Или юбилей основанный в европейском стиле...где оставить гостей от опеки и дать им поговорить...послушать музыку и лишь изредка привлекая внимание...особенными яркими сюрпризами....
Если захочешь моих советов...то найди меня в скайпе...
Удачи тебе...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> В редакции журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" есть эти фартучки, зайди на сайт, посмотри и выпиши. Я уже много раз выписывала что мне надо.


Выписывала трижды парики и не разу не получила. Может у них особенный код надо знать или почему так?


> Ребята,подскажите,какой конкурс можно придумать для пап молодоженов?


Выпиши им права, с категорией "Я", вождение детских колясок. Поставь кегли. Дай коляску и...
1. Либо на скорость, кто пройдёт сложный путь от дома до магазина и рназад.
2. Либо с закрытыми глазами. Вождение в экстримальных условиях.

А ещё можно определить, кому достанеться почётная обязанность построить для детей дом. Из пластиковых стаканов, кто выше.....

----------


## Касатик

Ребята! Опять без вас ничего не могу сделать!:frown: Именинница захотела, что бы муж исполнил несколько(!) песен (это при профессиональных-то певцах, но, вроде бы ублтала её только на две!)
Вторую музыку никак не могу найти, ну, так, чтобы слова в ней :Oj:  были почти не слышны, если не сказать больше:rolleyes: а мелодия эта Малинина Александра "Я тебя не предам, я тебя не покину!" Может, подскажите! :Aga: Куда идти или  большее что-то!? А!?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Куда идти или  большее что-то!? А!?


Конспираторша.... :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

И я с просьбой! Накидайте идеи - что можно замутить на дне рождения 30-летнего молодого женатого человека? Пока придумала всё сделать под осень, типа Оранжевой вечеринки. А что там можно именно сделать? Ну, кроме почистить апельсин, а потом его скотчем замотать, мол. так и бЫлО!:wink: Накидайте идей, пожалуйста!:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## evochka2777

> В редакции журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" есть эти фартучки, зайди на сайт, посмотри и выпиши. Я уже много раз выписывала что мне надо.
> 
> Выписывала трижды парики и не разу не получила. Может у них особенный код надо знать или почему так?


Ксения, я всегда по емейлу пишу заявку и прошу прислать счет с доставкой. Потом иду в банк и делаю предоплату 100%, копию квитанции отправляю им тоже по емаилу. Все! Сто раз так делала - всё присылается на 100%.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Нужны конкурсы,чтоб определить их обязанности в создавшейся семье. Мамы будут с внуками нянчиться,а вот что папам придумать???



Я иногда делаю конкурс СТРИЧ КУПЮРЫ для пап. (спасибо ФОРУМУ!)
Отгадайте-ка загадку!
Бумажные, шуршащие,
О многом говорящие!
И без них нам не прожить!
Ни в кино, ни в магазин сходить!
(Деньги).
Правильно – деньги! Люди называют их по – разному. Самое простое – это деньги. А ещё как? (выслушиваются ответы)Бабки, зелень, бабло, мани…. 
Молодцы! Ну, отгадайте еще одну загадку. Два конца, два кольца, а посередине гвоздик? Правильно. Ножницы. А, что можно сделать с помощью ножниц? 
А знаете ли вы, что с помощью ножниц можно пополнить свой бюджет. Не даром есть такое выражение «Стричь купюры». Вот этим вы, дорогие папы, сейчас и займётесь. Ведь скоро внуки пойдут – нужна коляска, велосипед, автомобиль и т.д. Вот каждому по инструменту (выдают ножницы) и пока звучит денежная музыка (Отпетые мошенники - Money) вам нужно настричь как можно больше денег. Но стричь надо ровненько и аккуратненько. Резанные купюры не считаются. Заодно мы сейчас и узнаем, кто у нас на свадьбе будет денежный барон и кто будет материально помогать нашим новобрачным. Задание ясно? Приготовились, начали.

----------


## чижик

> Нужны конкурсы,чтоб определить их обязанности в создавшейся семье. Мамы будут с внуками нянчиться,а вот что папам придумать???


У меня папы грузовички игрушечные на палочки наматывают ( подлинней верёвочку сделать нужно) - типа, внуков на машине катать.Внутрь можно пупса положить, можно рюмку водки налить - чтоб в целости довезли. И колыбельные папы поют.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> И я с просьбой! Накидайте идеи - что можно замутить на дне рождения 30-летнего молодого женатого человека? Пока придумала всё сделать под осень, типа Оранжевой вечеринки. А что там можно именно сделать? Ну, кроме почистить апельсин, а потом его скотчем замотать, мол. так и бЫлО! Накидайте идей, пожалуйста!


Ну, конкурс на лучшую осеннюю икебану ( веток наломать, сосновых лап в лесу и купить пару больших букетов, разобрать их - вот материал на икебану), на лучшее исполнение песни "Оранжевое небо", Придумать сказку, любую, добавить туда эпитет "оранжевый" чуть ли не к каждому слову - пусть изображают сюжет...

----------


## manja

> Пока придумала всё сделать под осень, типа Оранжевой вечеринки.


Я думаю если ты придумала оранжевую вечеринку то и продолжай эту осеннюю тему... Но для молодых людей это не просто вечеринка а что то близкое должно быть...
Можно придумать в теме оранжевая дискотека... Пусть кружатся диски как осенние листья... 
Можно сделать столы с названием дисков ...придумать им осеннюю тематику...
А потом конечно же придумать каждому столу диску задание...прикольные и серьезные сюрпризы... которые гости делают для юбиляра... Можно подарить вот эти диски с песнями...любимыми песнями юбиляра....
Для танцевальной программы два диска, которые выступают в роли большой резинки... в которую гости собирают треки песен...в этой роли гости...Какой диск за определенное время будет больше... тот и будет золотой или как ты выбрала оранжевый главный....
Исходя из этого названия... можно к этому присоеденить и игровые моменты  для друзей и родных......
Думаю эта тема подойдет для этого возраста и позволит не только главным сделать оранжевый цвет...а просто осеннюю..где подведутся в конце какие то итоги...ведь осень это как бы итог....а 30 лет это зрелость молодости.... 
А если хочешь все таки взять главным оранжевый цвет, то я бы сделала главным не апельсин...игра с кожурой, а просто придумала бы чтобы обозначить этот цвет... как бы именно этим самым цветом главным, которым называют зрелость молодости...
и отсюда бы плясала весь вечер...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Друзья, а у меня просьба- пришлите, у кого есть, Клятву молодоженов. Попросили на 12-е, а я никогда не проводила...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
а еще, вдруг вспомнила, видела где-то музыкальную такую клятву. Может, кто сохранил?

----------


## Мишкина

Коллеги! У меня просьба к вам огромная просьба - кто богат материальчиком про работников леса - вышлите мне, я на форуме поискала, но пока нечего не нашла:frown: И всем идеям тоже буду рада!!!:smile: Банкет на 60 человек, коллектив смешаный - и мужчины и женщины, все работают на этом предприятии, которое занимается заготовкой леса, охраной леса, вурубают старый лес и сажают новые деревья... такая работа :smile: Что посоветуете???

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*novinka15*,
Если не ошибаюсь, это есть в любом самоучителе для тамады. 
А что-то пооригинальнее?

----------


## novinka15

tatiana-osinka, удалила свое сообщение , что бы не засорять.

----------


## Irishka

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Когда-то скачала из инета, может даже с нашего форума, не помню. Я их тоже не провожу. но вдруг тебе подойдет.
 Вместе:
Вступая в семейную жизнь, 
Перед лицом друзей и близких,
Перед лицом всего света
Торжественно говорим мы это:
Невеста:
Замуж иду добровольно,
Мужем буду довольна.
Буду его лелеять, любить,
Буду кофе ему варить,
Буду гладить, готовить, стирать,
Не буду сварливой,
Не буду ругать.
К дому мужа не буду привязывать,
Умные мысли буду подсказывать.
Жених:
Жену выбрал сам,
В обиду никому не дам.
Буду мужем верным, нежным,
Буду любящим, примерным.
На руках носить обещаю,
Пончики ей стряпать к чаю.
Хлопать дверью, бить посуду,
Мучать ревностью не буду.
Буду другом и опорой,
Уступлю в семейной ссоре.
Главенство в семье принимаю
Быть хорошим мужем обещаю.
Вместе:
Клянемся! Клчнемся! Клянемся!

Жених:
Дрожит мой глас, вскипает кровь,
Но о пощаде не молю,
Клянусь тебе, моя любовь,
Что никогда не разлюблю!
Ты спишь,а я накрою стол,
Сготовлю завтрак, аж на 5,
Клянусь я выключу футбол,
Коль ты захочешь погулять,
Твои безумные мечты
Я загонять не стану в тень,
Клянусь дарить ьебе цветы
С соседней клумбы каждый день!
Клянусь не пить, клянусь не бить,
Жить только в мире и в ладу!
Клянусь налево не ходить,
Да и направо не пойду!
Мы будем долго, долго жить,
С тобой преград я не боюсь!
Любил, люблю, хочу любить!
И в этом, милая, клянусь!
Невеста:
Чем бы мне поклясться, милый,
Чтобы ты сумел понять,
Что меня волшебной силой
От тебя не оторвать!
Ты - ошейник, я - собачка.
Я машина, ты таксист!
Прилеплюсь к тебе, как жвачка,
Как, простите, банный лист.
Буду нежной, верной буду.
На других не кину глаз,
Ну, а если позабуду -
Вспомню в следующий раз.
Ем я очень-очень мало:
Масло, хлеб...Со мной легко.
Буду я в семье завскладом.
Ну, а ты- поставщиком!
Я - артистка, ты - продюссер.
Я - модель, ты - кутерье.
Ты вытаскиваешь мусор,
Я гуляю во дворе.
Сумасбродства не прощаю,
Коль заденешь- разозлюсь.
Милый, все что обещала,
В том торжественно клянусь!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Мишкина! Светик! Вот из книги:
 Михаил Ковалевский написал:
Вам низко кланяюсь, леса,
Корням, стволам и каждой ветке.
Вам покланялись наши предки
Еще до веры в небеса.
Вам низко кланяюсь, леса,
Зверям, букашкам, каждой птице.
Живу с надеждой возратиться
К вам снова: верю в чудеса...
А мы хотим поздравить бла, ба, бла...

В стране березок, кленов, елей
Живете вы, как за оградой.
Мы вам безмерно благодарны
За чистый воздух в мире смрадном!

Вас утро будит - уже пора!
И вот на весь лесной простор
Под шум соснового шатра
Как филин, ухает топор!
А бор встревоженно шумит, 
Как будто тучей стая птиц,
Слетясь со всех лесных границ,
Над раненным птенцом кружит.

Ну, а конкурсы я думаю могут быть самые разные. Подводки только к ним придумай.
Как приз -шутка, можно вручить баночку, накрытую крышкой "глоток чистого воздуха" или " воздух березовой рощи". Сказку-инсценировку обязательно придумай с лесными жителями. Тот же столетний дуб. Мощный ствол которого обнимают нежные веточки юной березки...

----------


## shoymama

*Мишкина*,
Свет, идей что-то совсем нет. Всплыло только "мужички лесовички" и что каждый мужчина должен посадить дерево ( а если вырубишь не там где положено, посадят уже тебя... это я шучу на ходу)
Можно оттолкнуься от темы деревьев: друидский гороскоп по леревьям, много песен есть про разные деревья, Буратино был тоже дуб еще тот...
Если чего придумается - добавлю.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Мишкина,*
Света, у меня тоже пока ничего не приходит на ум. Видимо уже давно за полночь. Голова не варит.
Но я вспомнила в юности, в лагере, мы делали сценку про природу на песню Любэ " Не рубите, мужики".
Может как-то её обыграть?
Подумаю завтра. А пока, спокойной всем ночи

Вот что нашла у себя в компе. Откуда, не знаю, но вдруг пригодиться.

Хозяева мест, лесники, егеря!
Сажайте леса, поднимайте леса!
Пускай не скудеет земная краса,
Лесами так славится наша земля. 
Зеленый патруль - ваша помощь в охране.
В лесу они смолоду словно как в храме.
Алее - он и есть храм природы, чудес.
Любите, храните зеленый наш лес. 
Когда срок осенний в лесу наступает,
Работников леса народ поздравляет.
Их праздник профессии людям внушает,
Как помощь нужна тем, кто лес охраняет. 
                              --- 
За генеральную уборку
Пора приняться на Земле!
Что в говорильне нашей толку?
Природа плачет о себе! 
Сумеют выжить только крысы,
Чертополох и таракан.
Ворона даже будет лысой!
Приятно ль жить с такими нам? 
Эколог - друг, защитник жизни, -
Все человечество любя,
Не дай пропасть родной Отчизне,
Мы будем слушаться тебя.

----------


## Элен

> Пока придумала всё сделать под осень, типа Оранжевой вечеринки. А что там можно именно сделать?


Ирина,возьми песню "Осень" группы "Лицей".Она,наверное,будет классно смотреться в исполнении группы девчонок с надувными гитарами,если у тебя есть.:wink:
Вот сказка-экспромт из интернета,может поменьше ролей сделать  и получится что толковое...
конкурс «Снимается кино» учащимся раздаются роли , которые они исполняют без подготовки. Текст читает ведущий. 
«Однажды старый Дед запряг лошадь в сани и поехал за ёлочкой. Заехал в лес. А в Лесу - осень. Ветер шумит. Листва шелестит. Волки воют. Филин кричит. Пробежала одинокая Лань. Выскочили Зайчики на поляну и начали барабанить по Пеньку. Приехал Дед на поляну, испугались Зайцы и убежали. Дед присел на Пенёк, оглянулся кругом. А вокруг - Ёлочки растут. Подошёл Дед к первой Ёлочке и потрогал её. Не понравилась ему Ёлочка. Подошёл к другой. Потрогал, осмотрел, обошёл - понравилась. Потрогал её, потряс - точно Ёлочка! Замахнулся Дед топором, глядь, а топора-то нет! Тогда замахнулся Дед просто так. Ёлочка и взмолилась: «Не руби, ты, меня, старче, я тебе не пригожусь. Потому, как вся, как есть - больная: у ствола - сколиоз, иголки -повысыпались, ножки кривые». Послушался Дед и пошёл к четвёртой Ёлочке. Потрогал - ствол прямой, пощупал иголки -и иголки хорошие, потрогал ноги- прямые. В самый раз Ёлочка! Замахнулся Дед, а Ёлочка его спрашивает: «Чё ты машешь, старый? С корнем тяни!» Ухватился Дед за Ёлочку, тянет-потянет, вытянуть не может. Опять сел на Пенёк и задумался. И подумалось ему: «А нафига мне в октябре Ёлка? Вот съезжу домой, навострю топор, с тем и приеду!» Сел на сани и у катил. 
Ещё можно и золото осени приписать и уже золотую тему обыграть.Что юбиляр родился в золотую пору и поэтому у него есть страсть ко всему золотому,вот и жена у него самая золотая и тёща позолоченная:biggrin:А сам он хоть и мал золотник,да дорог.kuku Вот давайте в честь его праздника кто из двух участников насобирает больше золота,т.е известная игра с выносом девчонок.
Да,подумай,что можно сделать с песней "оранжевой",где и небо оранжевое,и верблюд,и мама.Эту песню знают все,наверное,можно хором спеть.

----------


## Касатик

Дубль два:eek:*Ребята*!ПАМАГИТЕ!!! Пожалуйста!!! Опять без вас ничего не могу сделать! Именинница захотела, что бы муж исполнил несколько(!) песен (это при профессиональных-то певцах, но, вроде бы ублтала её только на две!)
Вторую музыку никак не могу найти, ну, так, чтобы слова в ней были почти не слышны, если не сказать больше а мелодия эта Малинина Александра "Я тебя не предам, я тебя не покину!" Может, подскажите!Куда идти или большее что-то!? А!?

----------


## лилечек

*tatiana-osinka*,
Загляни в ящик. Отправила "музыкальную" клятву.

----------


## swinging

*Касатик*,
 Наталья, "размещение однотипной информации и повторяющихся сообщений в ветках форума, в интернете называется ФЛУДОМ. Сетевой этикет осуждает флуд, так как он затрудняет общение, взаимопомощь и обмен информацией. В большинстве форумов, чатов и.т.д. флудёр наказывается баном, на срок определённый правилами".(С)

Википедия.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Очень нужна помощь! Позвонила клиентка, у которой я недавно работала на детском празднике. Сейчас её интересует вот такая услуга: эта дама будет гостьей на 40-летнем юбилее своей подруги и хочет организовать "что-то вроде аниматора, но для взрослых, чтобы не сидели скучно", т.е. выйти нужно не с начала, а где-то через час после начала застолья. Что предложить такому клиенту? Я пока теряюсь, поэтому буду признательна за идеи. 
Я располагаю напарником, который может выйти в костюмированном образе. Пока что я вижу это так:
Начало в стиле ресторанной программы: приветствие от меня, как от ведущей, поздравление имениннице, возможно несколько застольных игр, а потом визит мумба-юмба, поздравление от него, подводка, чтобы было счастья много, нужно пройти один африканский обряд, раскрасить жизнь - и цветные танцы. 
Это то, что пришло в голову сразу. Теперь вопросы:
-Какие варианты подобных поздравлений ещё возможны?
-Чем заменить цветные танцы, чтобы не привязываться к музыке?
-Как грамотно организовать начало, чтобы уже гуляющая компания такой поворот адекватно восприняла?
-Что конкретно можно провести в компании 10 человек, не требующее особенного реквизита, но интересное?

Сам диалог с клиенкой подразумевал, что ведущей от юбилярши не будет, но сразу я этот вопрос не озвучила, теперь думаю, а если будет? Всё равно нужно, чтобы юбилярша была в курсе, наверное...
Эта заказчица должна завтра перезвонить, а я скажу, могу ли что-то преложить в таком контексте:rolleyes:.

P.s. Мне известно, что на форуме всего и много, но мне сейчас очень нужна конкретная информация по 40-летнему юбилею женщины, потому буду очень благодарна всем, кто таковой поделится:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  !!!

----------


## Масяня

*eva-prazdnik*,


проводила несколько раз с напарницей такую программу на дому, у нас был ростовой заяц - сюрприз, мы договаривались по времени, я начинаю, ровно через 15 - 20 минт звонок в двери и аля расколбас... Каравай для именинницы с юбилейными словами "Чтоб к вам гости приходили и подарки приносили вот такой вышины..."

У нас было 7 человек гостей, для них были приготовлены сюрпризы - подарки от именинницы, и они совершали подвиги, тянули подготовленные карточки - фанты и выполнял задания. Например - восточный танец, та, у которой фант, выбирала себе в помощь ещё 3 и зажигали  и так все... Нахохотались, у меня с собой бумбокс, музыка вся для программы.  И песни переделки пойдут, да любой конкурс.. 

Я бы заказчице ничего не говорила, пусть шоком будет, приятным, и можно через 1 - 1, 5  залететь с шумом - красота...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Может быть на такую компанию пойдёт 
1. Аукционы. Разные. Речевые. Предметные.
2. Живые кнопки.
3. Угадайки разные. От музыкальных до словесных.
4. Создание портрета из шаров для именинницы, или у тебя ватман иразнокалиберные сердечки. Можно с помощью скотча соорудить портрет. Можно по командам.

А Ростовую фигуру можно в качестве сердца сделать. В кармане у него вопросы об именинницы и разные задания.
Пантомимы, песни, составить поздравление от японце по русскии и.т.д Может сердце станцевать для юбилярши
И, конечно, каравай.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Irishka*,
Спасибо за клятву, но...- жених и невеста её выучить должны? Нонсенс...

----------


## Лина М.

> И я с просьбой! Накидайте идеи - что можно замутить на дне рождения 30-летнего молодого женатого человека? Пока придумала всё сделать под осень, типа Оранжевой вечеринки. А что там можно именно сделать? Ну, кроме почистить апельсин, а потом его скотчем замотать, мол. так и бЫлО! Накидайте идей, пожалуйста!


Ира, "стильный оранжевый галстук" как атрибут для каждого гостя. Отсюда - рок-н-рольная тема. Открытка пожеланий: контур апельсинчика - место, где гости пишут свои пожелания. Осень - время сбора урожая. Гости - овощи и фрукты. Друзья - Крутые Перцы, девушки - Спелые Персики. Жена - Наливное Яблочко.




> "что-то вроде аниматора, но для взрослых, чтобы не сидели скучно"


Лена, узнай что-нибудь о юбилярше: профессия, увлечения, город ее рождения, любимые какие-то вещи и тд. Найди зацепку - и идея образа, в котором ты явишься, сама тебе в голову придет. 
О! Сюрпризный момент! Посылка для юбилярши!! Ты - почтальон, принесла посылку!
Или ты как администратор ресторана, принесла посылку: не вам ли?
- Господа, пришел пакет, 
Только адреса здесь нет
Нам придется разобраться 
Кому должен он достаться.
Но здесь надо о гостях получше распросить и написать по четверостишию хотя бы о нескольких - наиболее значимых. 
В пакете может лежать диск с фальшивой радиозаписью: - 
_В эфире радиостанци Проминь. Сегодня свой жень рождения отмечает Катя Иванова - бухгалтер, спортсменка, мать 5 детей, рукодельница и просто красавица. Гости, собравшиеся в ресторане "Прибой" на улице Новикова-Прибоя, поздравляют Катю, и дарят ей песню. И звучит песня: Катя, возьми телефон, это он, это он звонит!_

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Коллеги! У меня просьба к вам огромная просьба - кто богат материальчиком про работников леса - вышлите мне, я на форуме поискала, но пока нечего не нашла И всем идеям тоже буду рада!!! Банкет на 60 человек, коллектив смешаный - и мужчины и женщины, все работают на этом предприятии, которое занимается заготовкой леса, охраной леса, вурубают старый лес и сажают новые деревья... такая работа  Что посоветуете???
> __________________


Света, раздай им грамоты в непрофессиональных номинациях. Сама можешь выйти в "лесном" образе и от имени "Лесного Царства-Государства" или другой подходящей хрени вручить грамоты: "Золотые руки", Золотое сердце, Лучезарная улыбка, Опыт и Преданность, Сама Доброта, Упорство и Трудолюбие, Мастер на Все Руки, Удалец, Ума палата, Надежное Плечо и тд. и тп. 
Людям это очень приятно. Только заранее с оргкомитетом надо обсудить кому какую грамоту вручать. 
Еще про лес. Опять-таки гостей разделить на группы. Руководство - "Шишки", мужчины постарше - "Опытные бобры", Женщины постарше - "заморские деревья баобабы", помоложе - "березки-нетверёзки", молодые мужики - "пока дубочки, но к вечеру могут превратиться в дрова".

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Леночка, позволю себе свое мнение сказать,т.к. недавно такой юбилей проводила. 60 лет даме.Только моя ситьюэшн осложнялась тем, что компания абсолютно непьющая была. Ну, везло мне в это лето на непьющие компании! Очень я волновалась, по этому поводу. Оказалось, что это наше предубеждение, что если ведущая работает не с начала, то может оказаться инородным телом в компании. Ничего подобного. Веселились как миленькие, хотя и трезвые. Конечно, войти лучше эффектно, согласна со Светой. Ростовой куклой и вошла. Потом решила замотивировать народ и объяснить свое появление. Говорила: в старину виновника торжества  ( по аналогии с молодоженами)берегли от сглаза: громко пели, танцевали, приводили ряженых. Ряженые нам не нужны- у меня костюмов полные сумки... А уж я вам всеми силами буду помогать беречь именинницу. Они так старались ее беречь! Лапочки мои. А наполнение программы - да любое. Если сразу приняли- делай с ними что хошь! И примут обязательно! Как нашу обаятельную Леночку не принять?! От музыки не отказывайся. Нужна она, музыка. Мы в этой тесной квартирке умудрялись и танцевать, и сказку проиграть, и конкурсы танцевальные были. Все прошло очень хорошо. Только , мне кажется, юбилярша должна знать, что будет *какой-то* сюрприз. Хотя бы для того, чтобы оговорить допустимое пространство ( мы ходили играть в соседнюю комнату, там тоже музыку включали), музыкальное сопровождение( компьютер, центр, их расположение). И знаете, может это и неправильно, но если б мне такой сюрприз на дом сделали и не предупредили, то мне бы не очень понравилось, что в течение часа-двух по моей квартире шарахается какая-то дамочка( где-то ведь их переодевать надо будет), я хотела бы быть к этому готова. И еще мне 41 год. Недавно праздновала свой юбилей. И если б  у меня были только застольные игры, мне бы это не очень понравилось. Я же ж еще козочка молоденькая.И активных конкурсов хочется. Ну, это я так, от себя:biggrin: Не бойся ничего

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*лилечек*,
Наташа Гвиола,
*Irishka*,
Спасибо, всё получила!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а потом визит мумба-юмба, поздравление от него, подводка, чтобы было счастья много, нужно пройти один африканский обряд,


Я так поняла, что гостей всего 10 человек. Вот пусть твой мумба-юмба не просто с визитом приедет, а с особой миссией, влить свежую кровь в своё африканское племя. А для этого надо обряд посвящения всех гостей придумать. Это могут быть и скороговорки, и загадки, а может подвижный конкурс. Можно что-то смешное для каждого. Как ты напугаешь тигра, как признаешься в любви девушке племени, танец воина ..... А напоследок- именинника оставляет своим заместителем. Прощается как-то по особому. Ждите приглашения.

----------


## optimistka17

> мне сейчас очень нужна конкретная информация по 40-летнему юбилею женщины, потому буду очень благодарна всем, кто таковой поделится !!!


Хоть 30 лет,хоть 40, но я в последнее время предлагаю таким клиентам фрагмент праздника "*Прощание с детством*"
 Выходит любой анимационный образ(Чебурашка, Мальвина, клоун, Красная Шапочка и т д.), поздравляет , вручает букет из воздушных шариков, проводит классический "Каравай" , а после этого несколько детских игр, которые обычно проводим с детьми...
-Скок- поскок, угадай *чей голосок*-то есть гости мяукают(лают, кавкают и т.д), а именинница угадывает их по голосу
-Строим *замок* для именинницы из пластиковых стаканчиков
- Любой *тир*( его просто обожают мужчины)- Любая игра на меткость
- *Золотая рыбка*. Передаем мягкую игрушку из рук в руки У кого осталась грушка при обрыве музыки- тот и выполняет любое *желание* именинницы.
Эта Золотая рыбка плавно перетекает в* Рыбалку с призами*
-Обязательно какая -то *рисовалка*. Типа гости рисуют* свои автопортреты* с закрытыми глазами и вручают затем их имениннице с самыми лучшими пожеланиями
-*Отпугиваем злые силы* от именинницы.Надуваем воздушные шары до тех пор, пока не лопнут( участвуют ,естесственно, только мужчины)
-Если будет пространство и музыка- то и *танцевальный марафон* устроить хорошо будет,* паровозиком* побегать, любые танцевалки, которые ты любишь
- Переход к более взрослым игрым, вплоть до *эрротического подтекста*. Но тут уже надо смотреть по гостям...
И *яркий финал*- минифейерверк или музыкальная свеча- сюрприз.
 -Фото на память со сказочным персонажем- аниматором
 Вполне нормальный , годами проверенный блок... :Ok: 
 Специально не опиралась на костюмы и музыкальное сопровождение, потому как в условиях квартиры это не всегда осуществимо.

----------


## Раюшка

Народ, помните, я задавала всем вопрос, какую песню может спеть мама для дочки на свадьбе... Кроме "Доченьки" Пугачёвой.
Я позвонила нашей Жанночке (Жанна-Кирилл), она вспомнила, что у Ларисы Долиной есть песня "Дочка дорогая". Я через поисковик нашла комплект. Может, кому интересно будет, вот текст, а плюс с минусом вышлю желающим на почту.

   Вот я в зеркало гляну украдкой 
   Красоту подрисую слегка 
   Над моей ученической прядкой 
   Седина не витает пока 

   Я с утра надеваю кроссовки 
   И по снегу по снегу зимой 
   Но уже из вечерней тусовки 
   Я люблю возвращаться домой 

   Припев: 
   Дочка, дочка, дочка дорогая 
   Ты пойми за всякой ерундой 
   Это хорошо, что мама молодая 
   Плохо маме быть немолодой 

   Дочка, дочка, расти понимая 
   Маме нужен кураж и успех 
   И влюбляться, ведь мама живая 
   Но тебя я люблю больше всех 

   Дочка, дочка, дочка дорогая 
   Ты пойми за всякой ерундой 
   Это хорошо, что мама молодая 
   Плохо, маме быть немолодой 

   Это все и со мною бывало 
   Я когда-то своей чередой 
   Тоже маму ко всем ревновала 
   Когда мама была молодой 

   Припев: 
   Дочка, дочка, дочка дорогая 
   Ты пойми за всякой ерундой 
   Это хорошо, что мама молодая 
   Плохо, маме быть немолодой 

   Дочка, дочка, дочка дорогая 
   Ты пойми за всякой ерундой 
   Это хорошо, что мама молодая 
   Плохо, маме быть немолодой

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Уважаемые форумчанки и форумчане!Помогите пожалуйста с массовой игрой для молодёжи на "День первокурсника" , в программе участвуют 3 учебных заведения.Вы все такие талантливые на фантазии!Последняя надежда на вас!

----------


## shoymama

Здесь подойдут любые сводящие игры, или т.н. игры на знакомство.

Марина, пойдемте в личку. Все там. 


Геологи, привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Девочки, огромное всем спасибо за советы, вот прям "мозговая атака" получилась:smile:! Стала задумываться - самой что-то сложно себя в образе на взрослом мероприятии представить. Здесь бы пригодилась так и непрочитанная мной тема "Бабок Ежек"... Но я к ней уже иду:wink:... Так соскучилась по форуму, только мой первоклассник просто не оставляет времени, чтобы хоть на денек в компьютер уйти!!! Вот адаптируемся немножко, да с экстра заказами разберусь - тогда "уйду на форум, вернусь не скоро:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:"... 
Спасибо ещё раз и всего самого теплого, нежного и светлого вам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok: !!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*shoymama*,
Оля, какой у тебя язычок красивый, красненький.Судя по языку, ты полностью здорова! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*MarinaPotkina*,
Белочки и дубочки!:smile::wink::rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> Оля, какой у тебя язычок красивый, красненький.Судя по языку, ты полностью здорова!


Не только здорова, но и смотри, как проницательна и вежлива!!!:wink:

----------


## GalinaM

Дорогие форумчане и форумчанки! Мне через несколько дней предстоит проводить празднование еврейского нового года. Праздник специфический, так как занимаюсь именно этим более десяти лет, сценарий уже готов. Благодаря вашему таланту и  идеям наши праздники стали "общечеловеческим":smile:
А теперь вопрос. Мы открыли в этом году общинный центр, который спонсируют две организации. Я никогда не читала свадебные идеи внимательно, так как не занимаюсь их проведением. А тут возникла мысль провести конкурс по стрижке купонов между руководителями спонсирующих организаций, чтобы выяснить, кто в следующем году будет оказывать нам более весомую поддержку. Они - люди веселые и будет все смешно. Но вот через поисковик ничего не удалось найти про этот конкурс. Когда встречала - не думала, что может пригодится. А когда нужно...
Очень надеюсь, что проводящие ( или проводившие ранее) данный конкурс поделятся со мной информацией. Можно в личку или на почту. Заранее спасибо всем талантливым и отзывчивым!

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем, всем доброго утречка! Привет из солнечного Крыма! Прошу совета и помощи ФОРУМА! 
Мне на работе предложили провести банкетную часть закрытия слёта (симпозиума, съезда- даже не знаю чем они отличаются друг от друга:biggrin:) ВРАЧЕЙ. Короче, 250чел будут отмечать сие событие, а моя задача окультурить, так сказать, мероприятие. Приглашённых артистов не будет. Что проводят в таких случаях, кроме представления тостующих? Начальсту хочется, что бы гости не скучали.
Отказаться не реально! Я, так думаю, работы часа на 2-3.
Форумчане, дорогие мои, кто проводил подобные мероприятия, проделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом, дайте совет!!! Буду рада любой помощи и любому совету.
Заранее благодарна всем, кто откликнется. :flower:  :Pivo:  
Можно в личку или на почту
kesha_evpatoriya@mail.ru   Скайпа нет.
С уважением. Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*GalinaM*,
 Галина, по-моему, это то, что тебе нужно пост1556
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128000&page=104

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А как эти купюры должны выглядеть? Что непосредственно нужно резать? На А-4 в сплошную напечатанные купюры или как-то по другому?

----------


## GalinaM

> А как эти купюры должны выглядеть? Что непосредственно нужно резать? На А-4 в сплошную напечатанные купюры или как-то по другому?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Знатоки, разъясните все, пожалуйста!

----------


## evochka2777

ПОМОГИТЕ!
Нужны песни с именами Игорь, Вита, Марк, Томас, Руслан, Станислав.
Если уже есть готовые нарезки для знакомства - буду очень благодарна. 

Сразу вопрос к тем девченкам, кто проводит именные знакомства, если так и не смогли найти песню с нужным именем, как выходите из ситуации?
Спасибо

----------


## novinka15

_[Крымчанка; ФОРУМА ВРАЧЕЙ.]
_
-----------------------------------
Для муз. оформления - "Медицина, будь здорова!http://narod.ru/disk/12952591000/Med...orova.mp3.html
------------------------------------
*Медицина, будь здорова!*

Мы желаем друг другу здоровья,
Чтоб дорогу забыть к докторам,
Но когда-нибудь всё же придётся
Им сказать: «добрый день! Можно к вам?»

Поделится своею находкой:
Здесь не гнётся, а тут не вздохнуть.
Доктор ласково вам улыбнётся
И поможет здоровье вернуть.

Припев:  

Медицина, будь здорова!
Тридцать шесть и шесть всегда держать.
Люди ждут твоей помощи снова и снова, 
И по городу «скорые» мчат.

Медицина, будь здорова!
От ночных смен устали глаза.
Ты приходишь на помощь к нам снова и снова,
В сутки - двадцать четыре часа.

Куплет:

Мы войдем в кабинет осторожно,
От волнения еле дыша.
Доктор даст нам своё заключенье
Наши судьбы латынью верша.

Вы простите своих пациентов
За вопросы порой невпопад,
В их глазах прочитайте надежду
На взаимный, душевный контакт.

Вместо долгих лечений микстурой,
Покажите, как нам не болеть.
Ваш пример будет самой надежной
Процедурой решенья проблем.

Глав врачи и простые медсестры,
¬Медицинский большой персонал.
В вашу честь поднимаем бокалы,
Вам пореже ходить к докторам!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> кто проводит именные знакомства, если так и не смогли найти песню с нужным именем, как выходите из ситуации?


Тогда не провожу песеного. Знакомимся стихами.

----------


## novinka15

--------------------------

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830 -Крымчанка, тема "День медика". Может, здесь что-то.

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте,дорогие!
 Ведущие  из Перми и Пермской области!
 Отзовитесь пожалуйста. 
 Пишите  мне в асю 426717696 или скайп Ladushka258

----------


## Kley

Девочки милые!
У меня в пятницу юиблей - это "настоящий" юбилей, т.е. не для своих.  Для меня это впервые. :redface:
Появилась идея на счёт поздравления моей юбилярши от коллег, а вот развить не получается, подскажите, пожалуйста, как обыграть?
Будет много коллег, а раз она работает на Водоканале, может их всех в образе капелек представить и что вот они все эти прозрачные капельки, собравшись вместе ( что-то про их дружный коллектив) пришли ёё поздравить и каждая капелька чего-то желает и дарит голубой гелиевый шарик...., а потом не знаю что... и эти капельки испарились и образовали вот такое облако пожеланий ....  

Очень, очень прошу, помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Kley*,
И спели вместе песню-переделку для юбилярши!

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!помогите!
посоветуйте, как лечить насморк в короткие сроки. забит нос так, что дышать не могу...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*KAlinchik*,
 Алинчик, я дочку обычно за день-два лечу этим средством. И заложенность носа устраняет ( сразу дышать, по крайней мере можно и спать). СРЭДСТВО: масло чабреца - ингаляции им. Капля-две, больше не надо.

----------


## KAlinchik

> масло чабреца - ингаляции им. Капля-две, больше не надо


продается в апетке?
 а капля-две, это как?
подробней об инголяции можно? я правильно поняла, не закапывать, а дышать?

----------


## Анатольевна

*KAlinchik*,
Алин, мне Таня-Николь писала, что нужно мелко резаным луком дышать в течении 15 минут.
Ещё средство знаю, не очень приятное, но бронебойное - дышать начинаешь сразу: кусочек технической ваты(из одеяла или матраса) поджечь, дать погореть, потушить и вдыхать по очереди каждой ноздрёй тот дымок, который от ватки идёт. Пробивает - на раз, дышать начинаешь. Но это, конечно, не лечение.
И ещё - как можно чаще нос промывать либо раствором морской соли, либо разведённым свекольным соком.
Ещё мне Наташа - Натали Т очень хорошее средство дала, я с ним за один день себя человеком почувствовала - должно в аптеках продаваться, "Dolphin" (там средство и устройство для промывания носа). На коробке посмотрела - в Украине есть представительство этой фирмы("Динамика"). Может, есть где в ближайшей аптеке, очень хорошая вещь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Нужны песни с именами Игорь, Вита, Марк, Томас, Руслан, Станислав.


Сейчас отправлю, кроме Марка. Марк у Газманова есть Молитва, но там другие ещё имена идут.

----------


## Мишкина

> "Dolphin" (там средство и устройство для промывания носа) - очень хорошая вещь.


Подтверждаю!!! Я только Алинчику это в личке расшифровала - про Долфин. Вещь эта не только отличная, а главное БЕЗОПАСНАЯ совершенно, и капель никаких не надо!!! ОПРОБОВАНО миллион раз, и сама пользуюсь и всех домашних ТОЛЬКО ТАК лечу.

----------


## vz_event

Друзья, я опять со своими заморочками)))
В субботу будет свадьба в стиле "Путешествие по сказкам"))
То есть 5 столов, 5 континентов, 5 сказок этих стран Восток- 1000 и 1 ночь, Россия-летучий корабль (песн много в этой сказке классных), Европа-Гарри Поттер, "Американская мечта (сказка)"-так стол и будет называться))) ну и наша местна сказка Алдар Косе))
В принципе все готово по сценарию, но жених с невестой захотели, чтобы между столами весь вечер была какая-то конкуренция, чтобы они боролись за..ну не знаю ключики, кусочки карт, за что-то сказочное, а в конце им за то что они собрали, чей стол больше тому что-то...
Блин, надеюсь написала понятно))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*KAlinchik*,



> продается в апетке?
> а капля-две, это как?
> подробней об инголяции можно? я правильно поняла, не закапывать, а дышать?


В аптеке продается. Оно из пузырька выкапывается:biggrin: Надо дышать, а  не закапывать. Иначе поплохеет еще больше. :Vah: Я воду кипячу. Ну, допустим, 1,5 литра. Туда капаю каплю-две масла чабреца. Ингалятора у меня нет.Накрываюсь полотенцем. И сижу минуты три - думаю о себе любимой или Стаське песни пою.Может и неправильны мои действия, зато у Стаськи сразу эффект чувствуется - спит спокойно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*vz_event*,
Вероника, всё зависит от того, как ты эти страны-сказки представлять будешь. Если они у тебя участвуют все вместе - тогда приз самому лучшему сказочному персонажу, и тогда подсчитывете. у какого столика больше. Если каждый стол свою сказку представляет, тогда даже не знаю. А призы мне видятся соответствующие сказкам. Восток - восточная сладость, летучий корабль - кораблик счастья, Гарри Потер - книга волшебная или палочка волшебная. Другие сказки не знаю. 
Вот смотрю, у вас всё время по столикам сидят.  А я всегда прилагаю массу усилий, чтобы отговорить, когда хотят свадьбу отдельными столами. Не получается одного коллектива, каждый стол в определённые моменты гуляет свой праздник.

----------


## Медведик

*vz_event*,
можно сделать много ручек перьевых. (Делать элементарно, большие перья от птиц ... например гусиные , обрезать край и вставить стержень).
И типа все сказки пишутся настоящими авторами. И пусть собирают - кто больше.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Kley;
Будет много коллег, а раз она работает на Водоканале, может их всех в образе капелек представить и что вот они все эти прозрачные капельки, собравшись вместе ( что-то про их дружный коллектив) пришли ёё поздравить и каждая капелька чего-то желает и дарит голубой гелиевый шарик...., а потом не знаю что... и эти капельки испарились и образовали вот такое облако пожеланий ....  


только капельки пусть не ИСПАРЯЮТСЯ а превращаются в облако а то как-то не оч. вяжется- собрались вместе и испарились:smile:
а вообще идея интересная :Ok:  :flower: мы в саду делали праздник воды- дети были капельками они танцевали, потом из шаров облако делали, огромное, родители с удовольствием фотали, думаю и именинница твоя обязательно на красивом фоне- в облаке сфотогррафируется- красивый момент! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*vz_event*,
Вероника  я бы сделала конкурсы со столами, за карту счастья(потом по карте выигравшая команда ищет сундук, а там можно положить сертификаты счастья,или счастливые билетики- по ним можно бесплатно ездить  в транспорте, приходить в гости к молодым в любое время:wink:дня и ночи... и пр.)

----------


## skomorox

*Ладушка*,



> Ведущие из Перми и Пермской области!
> Отзовитесь пожалуйста.


Я к некоторым недавно в профиль лазила - уже как несколько месяцев на форуме не появляются. Есть ещё Зверева из Чайковского, но она в ИЩУ не заходит, а только в теме СВАДЬБА всегда общается, есть ещё Сергей Аман, он вроде, бывает на форуме, но ингогнито (вчера только был, но, видимо, геологом решил стать:biggrin:).

----------


## koshka2904

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. Невеста с мамой хочет танцевать. Вот не знаю под какую песню, под Д. Гурцкой - Ты знаешь, мама, не очень хочется
Что-то не могу найти раздел, в котором песни для танцев с родственниками выложены. :Tu:  Помогите...:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*skomorox*,
Ты, случайно,  не Штирлицем в Германии работаешь?:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*koshka2904*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126515

----------


## skomorox

*vz_event*,



> чтобы между столами весь вечер была какая-то конкуренция, чтобы они боролись за..


Вероника, я делала новогоднее путешествие по странам и у меня тоже столики (столищА, по 30 челов за каждым), всё путешествие соревновались между собой. Накал азарта был не деЦЦкий, у меня чуть копыта не отпали между ними бегать). Так вот, я за каждый ответ в конкурсах - давала тому столику, кто дал правильный ответ, или тем, кто участвовал в играх от столов  - по снежинке на палочке, втыкала их в такую специальную массу, куда цветы втыкают, когда их оформляют в композиции. И в течении вечера у которого стола набралось больше всех снежинок - тот стол и получил супер-приз в большой корзине, красиво упакованной (в корзине было: много мелких флакончиков со всяким спиртным, какие-то ещё мелкие шоколодки и прочая хрень, чтобы они разделили это между собой).

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Ты, случайно, не Штирлицем в Германии работаешь?


 :Aga: :biggrin::cool:

----------


## jpligunova

Девочки! Я видела то ли в фотоотчетах,от ли просто в отчетах фотографии с дня рождения , ребенку годик.Если кто-то делал для себя пометку ,подскажите ,где искать,я искала -не нашла.

----------


## Наталюшка

*vz_event*,
идея с ключиками мне нравится... пусть собирают ключики, а в конце свадьбы - сундучок с сюрпризом (у кого ключик подойдет)

форумчане, миленькие, помогите, пожалуйста, заказали юбилей мужчине (в это воскресенье), зовут как Чайковского - Петр Ильич, добывает алмазы в Якутии (вахта)... что придумать???

----------


## свадьба

*ПРОСЬБА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

У меня заказ, две сестры выходят замуж в один день:eek:
Не разу не практиковала:frown:, помогите  пожалуйста идеями :Oj: 
Как это будет выглядеть:eek:

----------


## Kley

> только капельки пусть не ИСПАРЯЮТСЯ а превращаются в облако а то как-то не оч. вяжется- собрались вместе и испарились


Вот я и не знаю как это обыграть:eek: Мне бы хотелось, чтобы они каждый говорили какое-то пожелание

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Люди! У меня снова пропало окошечко для сообщения. В прошлый раз мне, кажется, Ирина-Ветерок помогла его обратно вернуть. Только не убивайте! Забыла как это делается. ПОМОГИТЕ! Это просьба номер раз.
И еще вторая просьба. Сурьезная. Живу в лесном краю, а еще ни разу не проводила Праздник работника лесной промышленности. Кто знает, какие существуют в природе песни так или иначе связанные с их деятельностью. Уже много перерыла , ничего найти не могу. С лесом, они лесопильщики и деревообработчики. Лес продают, если короче. Если поделитесь поздравлениями - буду благодарна. Поздравления у меня где-то есть, но зарыла в компе - найти не могу Найду - поделюсь. Спасибо всем за помощь и внимание. Удачи всем! :Aga:

----------


## Мишкина

> Праздник работника лесной промышленности. Кто знает, какие существуют в природе песни так или иначе связанные с их деятельностью. Уже много перерыла , ничего найти не могу. С лесом, они лесопильщики и деревообработчики. Лес продают, если короче. Если поделитесь поздравлениями - буду благодарна. Поздравления у меня где-то есть, но зарыла в компе - найти не могу Найду - поделюсь. Спасибо всем за помощь и внимание. Удачи всем!


У меня такая же проблема... что на этом празднике делать, вот тоже думаю сижу...
А про песни... Аня! А ты на музгрузе была??? Песен таких куча! Все, что хочешь - найдешь!!! Не обязательно с их профессией связанные, можно про лес, где деревья упоминаются... я так думаю.

----------


## Касатик

> зовут как Чайковского - Петр Ильич, добывает алмазы в Якутии (вахта)... что придумать???


По данным независимого центра исследований общественного мнения (название центра - запамятовала) самый читаемый в мире(!) писатель...Ф.М. Достоевский, а самый почитаемый композитор, опять таки во всем мире(!) ....Петр Ильич Чайковский!....Это, конечно, лирика....но можно сказать так, что Один Петр Ильич добывал алмазы из нот, а другой... из недр земли! Правда, у композитора было что-то не совсем обычное с ориентацией, но, я думаю, алмазодобытчику об этом не известно!...
Совсем капля, но...что в голову пришло...:redface:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Да, может, кому-то пригодятся поздравления- буду рада. Но это все для тех, кто лес бережет и восстанавливает, а мои лес , обратно, пилят.

Ну для тех,хороших людей, кто лес бережет

День работников леса

У страны есть богатства немалые, 
Недр земных не учесть чудеса, 
Но важней очень многих, пожалуй, 
Для дыханья Земли – леса!

В них здоровья и мудрости кладези, 
В них несказанная краса, 
В них источник естественной радости, 
Это – жизни основа — леса!

И о нем как о сказочном береге 
Горожане мечтают века… 
Нынче — праздник у мудрого егеря, 
У заботливого лесника.

Поздравляем! И пусть процветают, 
Пусть растут леса и возрождаются! 
Пусть здоровья нам всем добавляют, 
Жизнь пускай на Земле продолжается!

В третье воскресенье сентября отмечается профессиональный праздник людей, которые своим благородным трудом приумножают наши лесные богатства и способствуют их рациональному использованию.

Лес – наше самое большое природное богатство, залог экологической безопасности, приоритетная составляющая народнохозяйственного комплекса и основа экономической стабильности страны. 

Сохранение, приумножение, заботливое и рациональное использование этого бесценного национального сокровища – обязанность не только лесничества, но и общества. Лесу нужен мудрый и заботливый хозяин. 


Для кого-то леса - шашлыки и охота,
кладезь ягодных мест и грибов дармовых.
А для вас, лесники, это просто работа,
просто так по лесам не гуляете вы.день, когда все вспоминают их заслуги, почитают их самоотверженный труд на благо общества
Невозможно в лесу заплутать, заблудиться,
если лес для тебя говорящий, живой.
Вместо кресла - пенек, вместо радио - птица,
и, как старому другу, кедр кивнет головой.


Леса и рощи - 'легкие' страны,
Природой данный россиянину подарок. 
Желаем жить лесничим без воины, 
Без летнего сражения с пожаром. 
Леса России - не бесплатный магазин 
Их надо нам беречь и защищать, и холить. 
Пусть кедр в тайге не рухнет ни один 
И срубленный врагом, не закричит от боли 
Пусть леса добрый страж - смешной
Нам дарит ягоды, грибы и семьи
А мы варенья и соленья заготовим впрок, 
Пока лес не уснул под снегом -
И в этот славный день нам 
Немного выпить, закурить, не заходя
А вы друзья, поднять бокалы не хотите ли 
За сторожей лесных, за лесоустроителеи?


 Хозяева мест, лесники, егеря!
  Сажайте леса, поднимайте леса!
  Пускай не скудеет земная краса,
  Лесами так славится наша земля.

  Зеленый патруль - ваша помощь в охране.
  В лесу они смолоду словно как в храме.
  А лес - он и есть храм природы, чудес.
  Любите, храните зеленый наш лес.

  Когда срок осенний в лес наступает,
  Работников леса народ поздравляет.
  Их праздник профессии людям внушает
  Как помощь нужна тем, кто лес охраняет.



Зеленый лес и свежий воздух
Нам сохранить совсем не просто.
Чтоб на планете мирно жить,
Должны природу мы любить.
И в праздник вас мы поздравляем,
И от души вам пожелаем,
Чтоб труд ваш люди все ценили,
Природу искренне любили.
Чтоб дуб, сосну не вырубали,
И браконьерство исключали,
Чтоб за собою убирали,
Зверей и птиц не обижали.
Гулять по лесу, слушать птиц
И наблюдать игру зарниц
Мы сможем также и потом,
Когда природу сбережем.


Друзья, сегодня мы отмечаем День работников леса. Что такое лес для человека? С точки зрения биологии это зеленый покров нашей планеты, ее флора, у которой в общей природной системе есть свои функции. Все верно. Но ведь для человека лес - это еще и красота, и некая тайна, и бодрость духа. Вспомните, с каким чувством мы входим в лес, в это царство Берендея.

И неважно, зима или весна, - наше сердце замирает, мы умолкаем, наше зрение обостряется, и мы начинаем замечать то, чего не видим в душном городе. Мы ловим пение птиц, мы радуемся грибу, каждой травинке и листику.

Когда мы хотим отдохнуть, куда мы едем? Правильно, поближе к лесу. Если мы выбираем дачный домик, какое главное условие? Правильно - близость леса. Если мы выезжаем с друзьями на пикник, мы опять-таки ищем лесную опушку. Другими словами, друзья, лес нас притягивает, он манит, и мы каждый раз спешим укрыться в его сени, растянуться на траве под соснами и, закрыв глаза, полной грудью вдыхать целебный воздух первозданной природы.

Так давайте же в этот день поднимем бокалы за тех людей, которые делают все возможное и невозможное, чтобы сохранить для нас эту целебную красоту, давайте выпьем за тех, кто, отказавшись от многих благ большого города, посвятил свою жизнь защите леса. Пьем за егерей, лесников и других работников леса!

_Забралися два балбеса
В дебри девственного леса;
Подпилили две осины
В этом царстве древесины...
Мирно дал уйти с добычей
Леший - он же не лесничий!_ 

Отзывы

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Мишкина.*
Да, Свет, На музгрузе была, но мне нужна бы всего  одна, но четко к ним бы относящаяся. Ну, по аналогии: День строителя - Гимн строителям. :flower:  Уработников лесной отрасли нет ли своего гимна?:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*vz_event*,
а ещё вспомнила как в театральной мастерской мы изготавливали карту сказок
можно изготовить полотнище из мешковины...и в финале собрать эпизоды карты (например Гора Брильянтового Джина, Облако Русского Счастья,Хогвардский Туман  и т.д.))

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> зовут как Чайковского - Петр Ильич, добывает алмазы в Якутии (вахта)... что придумать???


чайковский - гений ... он использовал россыпи нот и был активистом музыкального сообщества....а наш Пётр ИЛЬич -  добывает россыпи алмазов и активист нашего общества .
Алмаз - камень не простой....и наш именинник так же не прост. Его грани сияют и сверкают...бла-бла... он тввёрдый.... он драгоценный и т.п.
Это так...мысли вслух...вдруг натолкнут на что-то

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> чайковский - гений ... он использовал россыпи нот и был активистом могучей кучки....а наш Пётр ИЛЬич - добывает россыпи алмазов и активист нашей не мене могучей компании.
> Алмаз - камень не простой....и наш именинник так же не прост. Его грани сияют и сверкают...бла-бла... он тввёрдый.... он драгоценный и т.п.
> Это так...мысли вслух...вдруг натолкнут на что-то


Лена, ты как всегда кладезь творчества и креатива!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*myworld7*,
:biggrin: :biggrin: На 2 галочки справа внизу нажми - и будет тебе счастье.....

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> а ещё вспомнила как в театральной мастерской мы изготавливали карту сказок
> можно изготовить полотнище из мешковины...и в финале собрать эпизоды карты (например Гора Брильянтового Джина, Облако Русского Счастья,Хогвардский Туман  и т.д.))


Лена, а можно это разжевать поподробнее.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> прозрачные капельки


А может не прозрачные? Что бы они не бизликие были, а разноцветные. И дарят шарики 7 цветов. В итоге радуга счастья, дружбы, любви..........?

----------


## Медведик

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ириш - ну мы с детками на занятиях креативили..придумывали объекты разных сказок и фантазировали.... скала в которой живёт дракон, туман - где обитает доброе привидение, камыш на болоте - где живёт смешная кикимора и т.п.
Потом рисовали каждый свой объект, вырезали, брали ватман и распределяли по нему - получалась единая композиция.
Вот я и притянула этот вариант "за уши". Если взять холст и заранее заготовить объекты сказок, выбранных для этих 5 столов, и отдать столикам только в конце вечера, после выполнения всех заданий. Они бы эти объекты собрали (на степлер или липучку или ещё как) в единую композицию..и отдали бы в качестве сказочного оберега виновникам торжества.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> она работает на Водоканале


а может каким то образом этот канал проложить? Из людей, вещей, трубочек, стаканчиков. А ещё лучше не просто делать а лишь выполнив задание фанта - комана может заработать энное колличество строительного материала.

Тот же ручеёк притянуть.

----------


## marusya2304

Дорогие коллеги, где-то на сайте видела юбилейный репортаж, скачать скачала, а вот текст пропал!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Медведик*,
Леночка, мне очень понравилась твоя штучка. Её можно ко многим тематическим праздникам применить. :Ok:

----------


## вокся

> но можно сказать так, что Один Петр Ильич добывал алмазы из нот, а другой... из недр земли! Правда, у композитора было что-то не совсем обычное с ориентацией, но, я думаю, алмазодобытчику об этом не известно!..


Поверьте.. не ему, так его детям или племянникам... Сейчас очень осторожно надо проводить подобные аналогии...Пример. 2 недели назад коллега была на свадьбе, там был конкурс-пародия. Мужичок наотрез отказался изображать Джексона, объясняя это тем, что тот был...любитель маленьких мальчиков... а я, мол, не такой... Люди разные... Хотя мне, лично, по барабану... Чайковским заслушиваюсь, Уальдом зачитываюсь.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> она работает на Водоканале


конкурс известный, но вдруг, у тебя сейчас есть только 95 коп. и именно моих пяти и не хватает?:wink:
Имениннику и участнику игры выносят в сосудах «чай» (газводу) и вручают трубку  (соединённые мужду собой соломинки для коктейля 4-5шт.) Стаканы на полу. Кто быстрее выпьет через трубку содержимое сосуда - победитель. 
По личному опыту знаю, что пить очень сложно.У нас этот конкурс традиционный на "Посвящении" для перваков. Это у нас "вода" из серии "вода-огонь-медные трубы"

----------


## Kley

> у тебя сейчас есть только 95 коп. и именно моих пяти и не хватает?


Оксан, спасибо за 5 копеек, теперь их у меня  65 !:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Что бы они не бизликие были, а разноцветные. И дарят шарики 7 цветов. В итоге радуга счастья, дружбы, любви..........?


Ксения, спасибо большое за идею, мне очень понравилось.

А какие пожелания на каждый цвет? Я где-то такие пожелания встречала на форуме, а вот сейчас найти не могу:frown:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> а может каким то образом этот канал проложить?


Тоже здорово! Буду думать!

Спасибо девочки!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

*ДЕВОЧКИ, ХЕЕЕЕЕЛЛЛЛЛППППППП!!!!!!!!!!* Только на вас уповаю!!! У меня клиентка попросила помимо свадебного вечера провести еще и выкуп...Отказать ей не могла, так как иначе она вообще ушла бы...Выкуп я ей сама предложила в пиратском духе, так как у меня хотя бы костюмы есть (тельняшки и шапки), но предложить то предложила, а теперь начинаю думать и просто не представляю что можно провести????? Так как в доме 8 этажей! Пока допрем до невесты итак сдохнем...а еще все конкурсы надо в пиратской тематике...Так что, КОЛЛЕГИ, прошу вашей помощи!!! Что можно провести В ПОДЪЕЗДЕ, да еще в пиратском стиле????????

----------


## Гaмаюн

*Януська*,
 Яна, а зачем тебе с ними до 8 этажа пёхать, проведи все испытания до 3, а потом продай проездной на чудо-подьемник (лифт). Мы так делали. И тему выкупы почитай, я думаю там много какие конкурсы можно к пиратской теме присобачить.
P.S. В твоем случае лифт можно обозвать Летучим кораблем)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Блин тока щас понял, здесь девочек хелпают, а тут я своим рылом влез:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

Ой, Леш, спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!! А ведь это ИДЕЯ!!!! с проездным-то!!!И назову его билет на Летучий Голландец!!! Точно!!! Теперь осталось на 3 этажа конкурсов набрать...вот не знаю...хочу шоколадные золотые монеты (ПИАСТРЫ) использовать...только как пока не придумала...

----------


## Лина М.

*Януська*,
*СПОКУХА! ДАЮ НАВОДКУ!!!*
Я пару сезонов подряд играла "Похищение невесты" на свадьбе в пиратском стиле.
Сама была Атаманшей, а мои похитители Билли - Мало в детстве били, Вилли - Пока не Задавили. Я преподносила под тем соусом, что мне самой нужна такая невестка для одного из моих сыновей. Но поскольку мы пираты честные, то за деньги отдадим что угодно. 
*Итак, Невеста - настоящее сокровище. Чтобы его добыть, Жениху и свидетелю нужно пройти сквозь огонь, воду и медные трубы.* 
ОГОНЬ. Горящие свечи, между которыми надо пройти маленькими шажками, чтобы ни одна не погасла. Сначала Жених, потом Свидетель. На время. (Посьавишь на каждую лесенку или через лесенку).
ВОДА. То же задание, но усложняется тем, что в руках идущих два бокала до краев наполненных водой. И не загасить ни одну свечу и не расплескать ни капельки.
МЕДНЫЕ ТРУБЫ. Жениха и Свижетеля встречают восточные красавицы, похищенные Атаманшей. Их задача - соблазнить, одурманить. Соответственно, задача испытуемых - устоять перд их красотой: ни разу не рассмеяться, не улыбнуться, не прикоснуться ни к одной из них.
НО ПИРАТАМ ЭТОГО МАЛО!
По старой пиратской легенде, путь в пещеру к сокровищу преграждали три голодных крокодила. Если их удастся заарканить, то путь к Сокровищу будет открыт.
(Набросить обручи на зеленые бутылки шампанского).
Но вход в пещеру очень низенький. Пролезете??? (Веревочка натягивается низко и они под ней проползают).
И последнее - Тронуть сердце Атаманши. Все зажигают зажигалки, ими вправо-влево, а Жених поет: Луч солнца золотого тьмы скрыла пелена и между нами снльва вдруг вырослла стена.....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Януська*,
 Янусь, готового сценария пиратского выкупа нет, но мне кажется, что в поисках главного сокровища, которое находится на 8 этаже, можно и строить весь выкуп, подогнать только под пиратскую тематику. И все испытания преодоления припятствий к главному сокровищу.  
Пиратская рыбалка - выловить ключ от квартиры невесты
Семь футов под килем - каким видит молодой супруг семейное плаванье, убеди сторону невесты
Спой песню, которая поможет легко скользить по океану семейной жизни
Теща - добрый штурман. Когда у нее день рождения? А любимая песня тещи?
И т. д., ведь можно и обычные задания переделать.Это первое, что пришло на ум

Свистать всех наверх!
Собрать рядом всех!
Улыбки, как парус поднять!
И, полный вперед!
Нас море зовет
Рассветные дали встречать

*а это из тырнета, легко переделывается*
Ну, где это написано, что подвигов в наше время не совершают? Во все времена рыцари шли самоотверженно в бой ради одной лишь улыбки своей любимой. А что они вытворяли ради поцелуя, или, ради того, чтобы она вышла за него замуж. 

В современности в рыцарях нехватки нет. Правда, половина из них о своем героизме только догадывается, а то и вовсе не подозревает, пока им об этом не напомнишь. Скажем, во время выкупа. А что? Самая пора. Вдруг он офтальмолог или, тем паче, писатель, который лишь в фантазиях предстанет суперменом и на том «приехали». 

Все, решено: будет наш жених богатырем русским и пойдет по полям чудовищ гонять!

Конечно же, лучшим способом напомнить жениху о том, что он и есть самый настоящий герой, это дождаться часа, когда наступит время невесту выкупать. Приедет добрый молодец со свитой к суженой ясноокой, постучится в двери-окна, требовать будет. Вот тут-то и пора! 

Выйдут к нему девоньки веселые да румяные и поведают историю былинную. «Дескать, похитили, ясный молодец, суженую твою. Кто весть, не ведаем - не знаем, а помочь хочется, сестрицу выручить. Поэтому, бери коня богатырского, да скачи за ясноокой красавицей своей».

В качестве коня желательно выдать старенький, еле двигающийся велосипед, а лучше трехколесный. Задача богатыря не просто разгадать загадки-головоломки, а совершить подвиг во имя любви неземной к своей суженой. А выкуп проводить стоит сначала около дома, а потом непосредственно в подъезде. 

Берет, значит, молодец прекрасный «коня богатырского» и давай препятствия преодолевать. А их ох, как много на пути встречается! То горы «проскакать» надобно, то тропинку злодейскую пройти. Тут уж, как маршрут придумать изволите. (К примеру, может он по траве проехать и ни разу не коснуться ногой земли, а может и по лестнице взбираться – как фантазия взыграет).    
Как преодолеет богатырь путь тяжелый – пора ему и второе испытание чинить. Пусть он верность супруге будущей докажет. Обступят его красавицы писанные, и давай соблазнять: танцы восточные исполнять, в откровенных нарядах прохаживаться. А что молодец? Стоит, красавец, и глазом не моргнет. Ведь задачка-то у него недюжинная – не засмеяться, не заплакать и, вообще, хладнокровие хранить полное. А сестрицы невесты ясноокой во все глаза за ним следят, силу воли богатырскую подмечают. Продержится молодец – хвала и честь; не устоит – позор и выкуп.

Но наш герой всем героям отец – продержался стойко и теперь настал черед с чудищем потягаться. Зверь тот башню стережет, а в ней невеста заточена. И как тут быть? Тут-то вперед сестрица суженой выходит, и слово свое молвить изволит: «Ты, молодец, не грусти и не горюй. Бери дубину богатырскую или меч волшебный и иди красавицу выручать. Должен будешь ты вначале с ним потягаться – силу и смекалку богатырскую проявить. А славится это чудище быстротой своей. Надобно тебе наполнить чаши заморские водичкой студеной, да постараться его опередить». 

Роль чудища можно на друга, брата, отца невесты возложить: наклеить рога, нос, уши и т.д. Во дворе поставлены два пустых прозрачных сосуда, в них шарик от настольного тенниса. Напротив, на расстоянии - два больших ведра с водой. Задача жениха быстрее «чудища» наполнить сосуд, чтобы шарик выпал. Также  жениху придется выкупить «оружие», чтобы после испытания водой сшибать атрибуты с чудовища. 

Победил наш герой чудище невиданное и полез на башню за суженой своей ясноокой. Радости-и-и, не счесть сколько. Обнялись, облобызались и в ЗАГС отношения оформлять.

Реквизит: русские народные одеяния, велосипед старый, лучше трехколесный, восточные одеяния, два больших ведра, два шарика для настольного тенниса, надувная дубинка или меч.

----------


## Лина М.

А МНЕ ТОЖЕ НУЖЕН ХЕЛП.
У меня на свадьбе будет 50(!!!) тюфяков - неподъемных тётенек и дяденек от 55 до 65 лет.... Как мне их расколбасить хоть немного???

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*SONYA_07*,
 Линочка, вот рассмешила...:biggrin: Все неподъемные тетьки и дядьки станут подъемными после твоих первых слов и очаровательной улыбки

----------


## Януська

*SONYA_07*,
*Svetllana*,
 Девочки, спасибо вам, родные!!!!!!!!! Какое счастье, что вы у меня есть!!! :)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> неподъемных тётенек и дяденек от 55 до 65 лет.... Как мне их расколбасить хоть немного???


Лин, как бы ни банально это звучало, но такую публику я "оживляю" песенными застольными конкурсами! Делю народ на две команды и либо просто устраиваю песенную дуэль, либо команды-антагонисты (например одна команда поет "самую мокрую" песню (напр. "Вода, вода, кругом вода...."), а другая "самую сухую" (напр. "Кучкудууууккккк, 3 колодца.....")), проходит ВСЕГДА хорошо, и на такую публику самое то, у них глаза прям загораются :)

----------


## Лина М.

*Svetllana*,
*Януська*,
 Девчонки, вы такие редкие гости на форуме! Куда вы подевались? 
Я так рада вас видеть!  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*Януська*,
Привет!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Золотыми монетами можно расплачиваться за не очень хорошо выполненные испытания. У нас иногда перед выкупом женихам "послание от бога любви, Амура Ивановича" отправляют, в котором перечисляют, что необходимо с собой на выкуп иметь - а в твоем случае это может быть или пиратская карта, или пиратская грамота о том, что невеста похищена и без выкупа ее не отдадут.
вот, нашла в недрах интернета, может что и пригодится...
*подвиги во имя любви*
Здесь жених предстает в роли отважного героя, рыцаря, богатыря. Его задача - не просто разгадать какие-либо загадки, а совершить настоящие подвиги во имя любви к своей избраннице. Сам процесс выкупа может проходить сначала около дома, а потом и непосредственно в подъезде.

Жениху выдают велосипед (предпочтительно старый, еле двигающийся) и предлагают совершить первый подвиг - преодоление препятствий, то и дело встречающихся на пути. А препятствия могут быть самые разнообразные, начиная от различных предметов на дороге и заканчивая каким-нибудь оригинальны м маршрутом, идущим по траве, лестнице и так далее.

Следующее испытание - на верность будущей супруге. Жениха обступают соблазнительные красавицы. Девушки начинают соблазнять жениха, используя свое очарование. Задача "молодого" - не засмеяться и хранить плное хладнокровие. За ходом испытания тщательно следят подружки невесты.

Как и любой герой, жених должен победить страшное чудовище, охраняющее вход в "башню", где заточена его невеста. В роли чудовища может высткпат ь друг невесты, или ее отец с наклеенными рогами, носом или ушамии. Все эти атрибуты нужно сбить, используя надувную дубинку или надувной меч.
*в поисках сокровищ*
В этом сценарии задействованы элементы ориентирования на местности. Жениху и его друзьям выдается заранее приготовленная карта (первоначально - только часть карты), следця указаниям которой, жених может найти свое сокровище - невесту.

Первая часть карты может привести "молодого" в любимое кафе его будущей супруги, где он встретиться с подружками невесты и получит от них (естественно, за определенную "плату") следующую часть карты. Следуя различным подсказка м и указаниям (например, на четвертой ступеньке пятого подъезда дома №22 ты найдешь указание того, где тебя ждет следующая часть карты), жених со своей "свит"йо прибывает на следующий "онктрольный пункт". Местность для прохождения этого "испытания" лучше выбрать самую близкую к дому невесты - ближайший район, парк или просто несколько рядом стоящих домов и дворов.

Толькео собрав все кусочки карты, жених сможет попасть к своей любимой. Причем совсем те обязательно, чтобы невеста была именно у себя дома. Она может находиться в квартире подруеи или соседки.
*за семью замками*
Выкуп невесты строится по принципу знаменитой игры "Форт Баярд". Жениху предлагается ряд испытаний (загадки от старца Фура, картоочная игра в "двадцать одно" с подружками нефесты и так далее), за которые он получает ключи. Если испытание не пройдено - придется "выкупать" ключ конфетами или деньгами.

Когда жених соберет семь ключей и окажется перед дверью квартиры, в которой скрывается невеста, ему предстоит за определенное время подобратьк семи замкам имеющиеся ключи. За каждые лишние 10 секунд, затраченных на это задание, придется снова платить.

Можно усложнить задачу, намеренно повесив один замок, к которому ни один ключ из уже найденных не подходит. Этот таинственный ключ можно спрятать под ковриком, над дверью - в общемм, в легко доступном месте. Пока жених будет гадать, в чем же дело, сумма выкупа будет расти. Правда, всегда есть возможность получить подсказку от подружек невесты.
*Выкуп невесты «Пираты Карибского моря»*

Оформление и инвентарь:
Тельняшки (3-5 штук, по числу приглашенных), «адмиральская шляпа» (широкополая шляпа, украшенная пряжкой и пером)

Трап (широкая и прочная доска 1-2 метра, способная выдержать вес жениха)
Для проведения данного выкупа невесты стоит выделить площадку перед подъездной двери (или ворот частного дома). 

План мероприятия
Карта
Пароль
Морские испытания
Сражения с пиратами
Снятия чар
Последний удар
Сценарий:

Жениха и его свиту встречают у подъезда дома. При их приближении девушки и родственники начинают плакать и стенать: «Ах, невесту похитили! Кто же нашу красавицу спасет?!».

Удивленному жениху рассказывают печальную историю о том, как его невеста была похищена кровожадными пиратами, которые держат ее в заточении. 

При желании можно обойтись кратким: «Похитили твою любимую. Украли – и все» или рассказать душещипательную историю — все зависит от отведенного времени и фантазии принимающей стороны. 

Чуть успокоившись, мама или дружка невесты объявляет: «Кто освободит невесту из рук кровожадных пиратов, тот и будет ее мужем». 

Кроме жениха, вызываются еще несколько кандидатов в мужья (как со стороны невесты, так и из свиты жениха). По обоюдному соглашению жениха выбирают капитаном спасательной операции. Всем участникам выдаются тельняшки, капитану (жениху) — адмиральская шляпа. 

Оставшиеся гости представляют собой «пиратское сообщество». Желательно, чтобы в обоих командах было приблизительно равное количество мужчин. Все женщины (приглашенные с обоих сторон) по умолчанию примыкают к «пиратскому сообществу».

Выкуп начинается.

1.Карта

Для начала стоит узнать, где же располагается украденная невеста. Для этого отважному капитану нужно добыть карту. Если позволяет территория, карту можно реально спрятать где-нибудь поблизости, закопать в землю (оставив не слишком заметный знак), или погрузить в «туман». 

Команда жениха старается помочь ему советами, все остальные (включая и приехавших с женихом гостей) стараются им помешать. 

В случае «несогласованных» подсказок жениху со стороны «пиратской стихии» назначаются штрафные баллы. Они отмечаются на листе ватмана, вывешенном на всеобщее обозрение. Баллы можно отмечать простыми черточками или специальной печатью в виде «веселого Роджера». 

2.Пароль.

Получив карту, капитан корабля должен разобрать секретный шифр, который позволит ему добраться в логово пиратов. На карте пишутся вопросы, ответить на которые может только любящий жених — и варианты ответов. Ответам соответствует определенная цифра, которая составляет пароль. 

Подсказки по расшифровке шифра, а так же лист с интерпретацией азбуки Морзе (если используется усложненный вариант конкурса) выдаются за штрафные баллы или с помощью «подкупа пиратов» (одарением кого-либо из принимающей стороны).

Получившийся пароль является или ключом к кодовому замку подъезда (или номера квартиры домофона). Или же является паролем для «пиратских стихий», которые при оглашении пароля отходят от двери. 

3.«Морские» испытания

Но до порога дома, где спрятана любимая, нужно еще дойти! Жениху предстоит пройти ряд «морских испытаний». Дистанция (примерно 20-30 метров) размечается по количеству конкурсов. Жених переходит на следующую область при выполнении конкурса. Жениху предстоит пережить шторм, спасти раненого члена своего экипажа, откачать воду из трюма. 

Особо серьезным испытанием становится встреча с морскими чудовищами. Их отыгрывают «спруты» или «сирены» — в зависимости от того, кто из «пиратского сообщества» преобладает. Победить морских чудищ можно, только проявив настоящую ловкость и изобретательность. 

Во время всех конкурсов назначается дублер жениха, который (в случае неудачи) заменяет своего капитана (с начислением штрафных баллов). Если же и дублер не справляется, он «погибает» — переходит в «пиратское сообщество. Помощь для конкурса «выкупается» у пиратов. 

4.Сражения с пиратами

Основное сражение с пиратами проходит уже у самой двери. Кто окажется сильнее: оставшаяся команда капитана или «пиратское сообщество». Противоборство отыгрывается перетягиванием каната или толканием двери.

Если силы не равны, часть пиратов можно или перекупить (женщин) или уговорить остаться нейтральным (мужчин). 

5.Снятие чар 

Теперь невеста спасена! Жениху осталось лишь позвать ее. Громче, громче! 

Но не получается, невеста спит. Разбудить ее можно только любовью. Пусть жених споет красивую песню, прочитает стихотворение или просто красиво признается в любви. 

Невеста сама определит, когда ей проснуться. 

6.Последний удар. 

А вы не забыли про штрафные очки?! Они ведь накапливались в течение всего приключения. И вот, когда жених и невеста почти вместе…

…В зависимости от количества штрафных баллов, жених может или откупиться от них. Или «отыграть», как при игре в «фанты». 

Когда все претензии сняты, невеста выходит. «Спасательная» команда поднимает «трап» и держит его, пока жених по «трапу» взойдет к невесте. Или наоборот, если жених слишком «авторитетен».
Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. Невеста с мамой хочет танцевать. Вот не знаю под какую песню, под Д. Гурцкой - Ты знаешь, мама, не очень хочется


Послушайте, кто не слышал, песню Натальи Власовой "Доченька", поет Пелагея-есть на Музгрузе- :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ВЕРИТЕ? НЕТ? Проверьте! :Aga:

----------


## Гaмаюн

Еще испытания которые можно к морской тематике прилепить. Можно их провести как испытания для принятия в команду: Гребля на шлюпке - жених залазит на свидетеля и едет на нем пару пролетов гребя каким нибудь веслом, охота с гарпуном на китов - кидаем стрелы от детского лука по воздушным шарикам укрепленным в подьезде (к стрелам иголку скотчем прикрепить), строить корабль - брусок в подьезде закрепляем, ножовкой надо перепилить. Шарики брить - прикрепляешь шарики скотчем к стене, рисуешь на них небритую морду и пачкаешь пеной для бритья, а потом даешь одноразовый станок и пусть бреет.

----------


## Курица

> А МНЕ ТОЖЕ НУЖЕН ХЕЛП.
> У меня на свадьбе будет 50(!!!) тюфяков - неподъемных тётенек и дяденек от 55 до 65 лет.... Как мне их расколбасить хоть немного???


Лина, *у Лерчонка* - нашей Валерии, которую дааавно не видно!!!-а жаль!-есть хорошая вещица, которая меня не раз выручала - нарезочки "Допой песню" - там мелодии (типа караочных минусов) известнейших песен времен их молодости - так душевненько поююююююют - куплетик, потом-сразу вторая песня-опять куплетик...
Скачать здесь 
http:/*************.com/files/ri1ywzp2o 

СПАСИБО, Лерчонок!

----------


## Лина М.

*Курица*,
 Танечка, можешь мне как-нибудь по-другому отправить Лерчонкину нарезку??

----------


## Анатольевна

Коллеги! У кого-нибудь есть песня (оригинал, не минус) "Во деревне то было в Ольховке"? Ооочень нужно!

----------


## Apch-hi

> неподъемных тётенек и дяденек от 55 до 65 лет.... Как мне их расколбасить хоть немного???


Лина, а как насчет ауциона крылатых фраз и выhажений из фильма "Кавказская пленница" (у меня это порой палочка выручалочка - так в азарт входят, и копировать пытаются). а победителю аукциона я приз от Шурика вручаю (очки прикольные круглые)

----------


## Курица

> Послушайте, кто не слышал, песню Натальи Власовой "Доченька", поет Пелагея


http:/*************.com/files/bahpby2yr  - залила на депозит!

----------


## Колесо

Скоро у моей младшей сестренки юбилей - 30 лет!!!НАс три сестры,мы очень любим друг друга,зовут мою младшенькую Лена,может знает кто-нибудь какую-нибудь трогательную песенку про сестренку или про Лену.Хочу сделать фото-клипчик или фото- фильм.
*Таня*,песня классная,слушаю уже третий раз!Где ты их откапываешь?Особенно здорово слова малышки,до слез!

----------


## Гaмаюн

> мою младшенькую Лена,может знает кто-нибудь какую-нибудь трогательную песенку про сестренку или про Лену


*Колесо*, Есть песня группы "ШОКОЛАД" так и называется Елена. Мне если честно не очень нравится, но это медлячок и трогательной пожалуй эту песню назвать можно.

----------


## shoymama

*Колесо*,
Танюш, на почте смотри!

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
*Анатольевна*,
Послала по скайпу, принимай! Правда, в исполнении С.Лемешева. Другой нет нигде...

----------


## чижик

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. Невеста с мамой хочет танцевать. Вот не знаю под какую песню, под Д. Гурцкой - Ты знаешь, мама, не очень хочется


Мы в таких случаем поём " Мама, не о чём ты не жалей..." Аллегровой.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Скоро у моей младшей сестренки юбилей - 30 лет!!!НАс три сестры,мы очень любим друг друга,зовут мою младшенькую Лена,


Привет, Колёсико - тёзка! тёзка потому что, если ты помнишь - моя девичья фамилия и твоя нынешняя совпадают. И кличка в юности у меня была иакая же. Так вот, Мартынов - " Я тебя своей Алёнушкой зову" - очень трепетная песня -  я вот на своей серебрянной свадьбе включила -  и аж сама всплакнула... А ещё была такая песня -совершенно забыла, кто поёт, может, кто-то из форумчан вспомнит, там такие слова : ты сидишь за партой третьей, у окна сидишь в сторонке, и на целом белом свете нет другой такой девчёнки. Мастера шутить и драться все мальчишки из "восьмого", на тебя глядеть боятся и на подвиги готовы ." Потом что-то пла-пла-пла...По морям ведут корветы, и Алёнкой называют шоколадные конфеты"Такая очень наивная...но прятная и тоже трогательная песня...

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! Мальчики!
Подскажите ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ песенки, связанные как-то с лесом...:biggrin: Банкет для работников леса!!!

----------


## Колесо

Родные мои,спасибо за подсказки и помощь! :Ok: Теперь я вооружена)))) и очень опасна!:biggrin:
*Оля*,все получила!Суперрррррррррррррррррррррр!!!

----------


## Курица

> Скоро у моей младшей сестренки юбилей - 30 лет!!!НАс три сестры,мы очень любим друг друга,зовут мою младшенькую Лена,может знает кто-нибудь какую-нибудь трогательную песенку про сестренку или про Лену.Хочу сделать фото-клипчик или фото- фильм.


Я делала фотофильм про невесту Анечку-с детских фото начиная, так мне вот эта песенка фоном очень подошла-Евгений Клячкин "Анечка".Вот текст:
Анечка 

Аудио  

Аккорды  
	Рано-рано утром 
Кто-то очень шустрый 
Прыг! - у мамы под бочком. 
То ли пёсик Тишка, 
То ли рыжий мишка, 
То ли крошка гном. 

Быстренько и ловко 
Спрятался с головкой, 
Одеяло натянул. 
Ну-ка, кто же это? 
Глянем по секрету! 
Кто там? Ну и ну! 

Да это ж Анечка, 
Такая маленькая девочка. 
Она танцует, и смеётся, и поёт, 
И никогда не плачет. 
Анечка, ну, замечательная девочка - 
Всегда танцует, и смеётся, и поёт. 

Скажет мама где-то: 
"Анечка, обедать!" - 
Анечка сама бежит. 
Кашу и картошку 
Набирает ложкой 
В ротик положить. 

Прожуёт, глотает, 
Рот не набивает, 
Ничего не разольёт. 
Отряхнёт рубашку, 
Вымоет мордашку 
И кормит идёт 

Детей - у Анечки 
Забот не меньше, чем у мамочки: 
Сыночек Мишка, дочь Козявка, 
Пёсик Тишка - всех на завтрак 
И в обед кормить, 
Ещё убрать, посуду мыть. 
И чтоб скорей ложились спать - 
Всех наказать. 

В комнате и кухне 
Лампочки потухли - 
Спать, конечно, спать пора. 
В телевизор тёти 
Спели "Доброй ночи" - 
Кончилась игра. 

Анечка не плачет 
(Что же это значит?!). 
Свет не просит оставлять - 
Умные ребята 
Делают всегда так - 
Ночью надо спать. 

И кто же, кто же здесь 
Так ровно складывает платьице? 
Так хорошо кладёт на стул 
И ставит тапки в уголок? 
Да это ж Анечка - 
Такая маленькая девочка - 
Сама легла и повернулась на бочок - 
И спит!

Песню мне присылали, верней-кусочек.Потом скачала с музгруза, вот тут:http://www.***********/music/33246040/

И еще- "Лена-Лена-Леночка-Ленусь" -залила на Депозит - http:/*************.com/files/3cdrcegk8

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Уважаемые форумчане. Мне только что принесли фото. которые я хочу выложить в отчётах. Но увы, они очень большие по весу и Радикал фото не пропускает их. Подскажите. как уменьшить или через что можно залить такие громоздкие фотографии? Заранее СПАСИБО

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Уважаемые форумчане. Мне только что принесли фото. которые я хочу выложить в отчётах. Но увы, они очень большие по весу и Радикал фото не пропускает их. Подскажите. как уменьшить или через что можно залить такие громоздкие фотографии? Заранее СПАСИБО


Я  иногда  уменьшаю в Paint. Наверху, там  где  написано "Рисунок"
выбираю "Растянуть, наклонить" и  уменьшаю  проценты. Например: там  100%, а  я  выбираю 50%.  Иногда  хватает  и  90%
Качество  немного  страдает, но  это  видно  только  профессиональным  фотографам.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девочки! Мальчики!
> Подскажите ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ песенки, связанные как-то с лесом...:biggrin: Банкет для работников леса!!!


Шла  лесною  стороной- увязался  черт  за  мной )))
(частушки  бабок  ёжек)
Потолок  ледяной, дверь  скрипучая
В лесу  родилась Ёлочка
Лесной  Олень

----------


## koshka2904

> Подскажите ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ песенки, связанные как-то с лесом...:biggrin: Банкет для работников леса!!!


В песенке "От улыбки хмурый день светлей" второй куплет:
От улыбки солнечной одной 
перестанет плакать самый грустный дождик,
*Сонный лес* простится с тишиной 
И захлопает в зеленые ладоши

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

На зелёной солнечной опушке, прыгали зелёные лягушки......( Песенка о лете)
Во поле берёзка стояла.......

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Заброшенный лес - Алсу
Я в весеннем лесу пил берёзовый сок

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Люди! Ткните  носом, пожалуйста! Кто-то  выкладывал поздравления  в  стихах  от  Тёщи, от Тестя и т.д
Что-то  вроде: доченька  моя  любимая, ты моя  дорогая .....не  помню
Перелопатила  стихи- не  могу  найти ((((((

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Есть песни о лесниках
Король и Шут - Лесник

Есть ещё песня Лесника

Текст:

Сотни километров,
Делянок и просек.
И куда ни глянь,
Всё тайга кругом.
Наш суровый край,
Может кто-то и бросил,
А я здесь работаю
Лесником.
Наш суровый край,
Может кто-то и бросил,
А я здесь работаю
Лесником.

И не страшен мне
Ни мороз и ни вьюга,
И беда любая
Совсем нипочём.
Дружат лесники
Очень крепко друг с другом,
Нет надёжней средства,
Чем друга плечо.
Дружат лесники
Очень крепко друг с другом,
Нет надёжней средства,
Чем друга плечо.

Мне протянет лес
Свои ветви, как руки
Я помочь сумею ему
В трудный час.
Через много лет,
Может здесь наши внуки
Будут песни петь,
Вспоминать будут нас.
Через много лет,
Может здесь наши внуки
Будут песни петь,
Вспоминать будут нас.

Сотни километров,
Делянок и просек.
И куда ни глянь,
Всё тайга кругом.
Наш суровый край,
Может кто-то и бросил,
А я здесь работаю
Лесником.
Наш суровый край,
Может кто-то и бросил,
А я здесь работаю
Лесником.

----------


## koshka2904

Еще песню вспомнила, бременские музыканты, точно слова не помню, но вот как-то так:
Наши стены - сосны-великаны,
Наша крыша - небо голубое,
Наше счастье жить такой судьбою!

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки! Мальчики!
> Подскажите ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ песенки, связанные как-то с лесом... Банкет для работников леса!!!


Светик,вот что нашла и мне нравится:

Стас Михайлов - Засыпает лес(только припев)
Вл. Высоцкий - Заколдованный лес
Расторгуев и Княжинская - Может знает лес.

----------


## swinging

> Девочки! Мальчики!
> Подскажите ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ песенки, связанные как-то с лесом...


Из весёлых помню только Лесорубы - Э.Хиль, уж не знаю, как она сообразуется с лесовиками. Старый лес - Ласковый май, но она не про лес и грустная, 
Старый лес - Чили
Заброшенный лес - А.Хоралов
Сказочный лес - Шериф
А лес стоит загадочный - Г.Ненашева
Лесная колдунья - В.Ободзинский
Лес стоит румян - Акварели

Удачи!

----------


## GalinaM

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
открой фотки через Microsoft Offise Picture Manager, в верхнем меню выбери "изменить рисунки", справа в меню "сжатие рисунков", а когда откроются варианты сжатия, выбери "для документов", а потом внизу ОК. Сохрани полученную фотку, она будет раз в 10 меньше первичной.

----------


## Shusteer

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Очень стыдно, что последние два месяца веду себя как "геолог", но честно признаться не знаю каким советом или предложением помочь коллегам-ведущим...С июля месяца навалилась депрессия, похороны в семье, заказов нет, дома конфликты из-за "романсов финансов". Вообщем хожу по разделам и "геологизирую" ( ...а вдруг пригодиться).Вклиниваться в деловой и очень продуктивный разговор со "своим добром" не решаюсь. Так что простите, что как соратник по общему делу ещё никак не реализовалась. Надо собраться с духом и мыслями...А пока просьба -кто-нибудь научите "заливать" на форум музыку и фотграфии...

----------


## shoymama

*Мишкина*,
Свет, я бы  все-таки посоветовала песни о конкретных деревьях. И столики бы назвала соответственно: дубрава, березовая роща, яблоневый сад, сосновый лес...как то так .

 И стишок туда:

Однажды в прекрасную светлую пору
Коротким объявлен предпраздничный день.
Закройте задвижки, задерните шторы
И сдвиньте бокалы, коль выпит не лень!

Семья – то большая? Посуды –то хватит?
Да что там посуда,- была бы  еда!
А ложки и чашки с собой пусть прихватят
И стулья пусть тащат с собою сюда!

В лесу раздавался топор дровосека –
То ножик трудился с утра напролет:
Нарезал колбаски, ветчинки и хлеба,
Открыл аккуратненько баночки шпрот.

Откуда настойка? – Из шкафа вестимо.
Пора ее выпить, - давно здесь стоит.
Такой натюрморт на столе разместили –
Из дома тащили: кто чем удивит.

Тут все заготовки вполне пригодились,-
Покушать и выпить мы любим всерьез...
Коль все собрались и за стол уместились,
Пусть кто-нибудь скажет нам праздничный тост!
(тост и продолжение застолья)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Shusteer*,
Оля,твоя личка не принимает сообщения, поэтому пишу прямо здесь:

*Как загрузить изображение*
Адрес для загрузки фото  http://www.radikal.ru/
Нажимаешь «Обзор» находишь картинку в своем компьютере, затем нажимаешь «Загрузить» и ждешь.
Появится загруженная картинка и под ней – несколько строчек. Копируешь «картинка в тексте» (вторая сверху)  или «превью - увеличение по клику» и добавляешь в текст.

Музыку можно залявать на Мыло. Находишь строчку "загрузить файлы", загружаешь, потом нажимаешь на "получить ссылку" и ссылку выставляешь здесь

----------


## лека

*Мишкина*,
 Свет не знаю кто поет, но хорошая песенка про лесников
http://webfile.ru/3906851

----------


## skomorox

Я опять со своей "Оранжевой вечеринкой" :biggrin:
Очень кстати, выяснилось, что сам именинник, и вся его родня - рыжие! Чтобы такого, можно придумать с этими рыжыми? Подкиньте мыслишки, а? :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*skomorox*,
 В далекие времена Средневековья богатые и красивые женщины часто становись объектами доносов «доброжелателей» и пропадали в застенках Инквизиции. Особенно доставалось рыжим. Возможно, причина в редкости и необычности цвета, возможно в исключительной его красоте. На смену темным векам пришла полная соблазнов и изысков Эпоха Возрождения. И служители муз наперебой принялись воспевать красоту рыжеволосых женщин.
Сквозь века дошли до нас сказания о рыжеволосых и зеленоглазых ведьмах. О том, как лишь одним взглядом покоряли они мужчин, кружили головы, да со средневековым размахом — до последнего шага и вздоха… Сказки, да и только! Сегодня обвинять в колдовстве обладательниц огненных волос никто и не подумает. Но отчего взгляд сам задерживается на золотых локонах, так похожих на солнце? Наверное потому, что нет на свете более удивительного цвета волос, созданного самой природой!
Рыжий цвет волос встречается достаточно редко, что делает возможным такое необычное мероприятие, как «всемирная встреча рыжеволосых». В 2009 году такая встреча будет проводиться в нидерландском городе Бреда. Организаторы ожидают около 4.000 участников из 36 стран.
Знаменитые рыжеволосые люди:
Аристотель, Нерон, Ван Гог, Джордж Вашингтон, Антонио Вивальди, Огюст Роден, Марк Твен, Сара Бернар, Николь Кидман, Билл Гейтс, Анатолий Чубайс, Владимир Ленин, Алла Пугачёва, Амалия Мордвинова, сестры, Кутеповы, Владимир Стеклов, Андрей Григорьев-Апполонов и др.

----------


## лека

*skomorox*,
 ИРА вот читала,что в Ижевске проходит конкурс рыжих, для себя скопировала их програмку 
Вот она:
Фестиваль включает серию акций и конкурсов: 

- «Рыжая мелодия» и «Рыжая эстафета»

- для рыжих красавиц и красавцев конкурс «Златовласка» и «Рыжая борода»

- для тех, кто обожает рыжий цвет в одежде - «Рыжий карнавал»

- в конкурсе «Рыжий размер» определится самый «весомый» рыжий и самый «легкий»!

- в семейном конкурсе – «Папа, мама, я - рыжая семья!» горожане могут поучаствовать всей семьёй!               

- конкурс рисунков – «Оранжевое небо» - приглашает всех любителей изобразительного искусства.

Также на Фестивале будут действовать:

- детская площадка «Озорные рыжики»

- салон красоты «Рыжим может стать каждый» 

- ЗОО площадка «Рыжие питомцы»

- выставка даров осени «Рыжее лукошко» 

- «Рыжая ярмарка», где можно приобрести на память «рыжие» сувениры, поделки, художественные изделия.

- «Рыжая кухня» - угостит вас «рыжими угощениями».

Кроме того, будет организовано фотографирование с «рыжими участниками фестиваля». Организаторы обращают внимание: «Найдите себя на фотовыставке прошлых фестивалей и получите памятный подарок!».

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Интересно. существует ли песня с именем Капа, Капитолина. Всё уже перерыла.... Может, кто встречал?

----------


## skomorox

Снова я, со своей оранжевой вечеринкой!

1. Как думаете, какой музыкальный конкурс или песню можно переделать под ГИМН РАДОСТИ, чтобы потом исполнить вместе с гостями?

2. Накопала в интернете про Серость, которая хочет испортить праздник. Ведущий и гости устраивают ритуал по изгнанию Серости . Чтобы это мог быть за ритуал такой? Как обыграть?  По аналогии с Холостяцкой жизнью? Посоветуйте!  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Ира, я бы серость перекрасила (буквально)
Что-нить про то, как мы изменим серый цвет на солнечный

----------


## LapNik

> Как думаете, какой музыкальный конкурс или песню можно переделать под ГИМН РАДОСТИ, чтобы потом исполнить вместе с гостями?


А чего не хочешь самые известные песни использовать-то?! Что-то из этого:
Сохадзе Ирма «Оранжевая песня»
Браво "﻿Король-Оранжевое лето"
Чайф "Оранжевое настроение"

Из припева песни Сохадзе сделать аналог "Шумел камыш"
Три (пять) участника: _первый_ отвечает на слова в любой форме "оранжев-ое (-ый, -ая, -ые, -ый, -о)
_второй_ - небо, зелень, мамы, песни
_третий_ - иоре, верблюд, ребятам, поют
Одеть их по детсадовски и провести репетицию и выступление "Хора бывших мальчиков".

Оpанжевое небо оpанжевое моpе
Оpанжевая зелень оpанжевый веpблюд
Оpанжевые мамы оpанжевым pебятам
Оpанжевые песни оpанжево поют

----------


## Инна Р.

*skomorox*,
 Я бы детскую песенку поставила: оранжевое солнце, оранжевое небо, оранжевые... оранжевый вердблюд, оранжевые мамы оранжевым ребятам оранжевые песни оранжево поют... :biggrin: Самая оранжевая песня, для гимна :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*LapNik*,

*Коля,* так как их с гостями для именинника петь, эти эстрадные песни? Толпа гостей не сможет стройно исполнить песню имениннику. 
Мне надо сказать ему, что мы сочинили для него Оду или Гимн радости и зарядим его этой радостью на целый год вперёд! И тут мы что-то должны спеть. Но что? Чтобы могли это исполнить сами гости? Мне нужна песня-переделка, чтобы под караоке с гостями чего-то промычать!:biggrin:

*Иннусик*, этот молодняк, который уже пол жизни провёл в Германии, совершенно не знает таких песен. (я сама её смутно помню, хотя я не молодняк (но в душе-то, молодняк, это однозначно:biggrin:).

----------


## Lizaele

> Как думаете, какой музыкальный конкурс или песню можно переделать под ГИМН РАДОСТИ, чтобы потом исполнить вместе с гостями?


 Ира, а они песню "Порадуемся" из Трех мушкетеров помнят, как думаешь? Можно ее переделать. Куплет - речетатив в тему, а припев все вместе. И именинника на "лошадь" посадить - пусть радуется!

----------


## Медведик

*skomorox*,
Серость - ассоциация тучи..."Я тучи разведуууу рууукаааами..." - Да будет Свет (Яркое оранжевое фольгированное солнце....все оставляют афтографы и запускают его в небо)

----------


## shoymama

:biggrin: :Ok: 
Предстваила обрадованного именинника верхом еа лошади...

----------


## Natali_T

> Снова я, со своей оранжевой вечеринкой!
> 
> 1. Как думаете, какой музыкальный конкурс или песню можно переделать под ГИМН РАДОСТИ, чтобы потом исполнить вместе с гостями?


"Оранжевое небо, оранжевое солнце.... оранжево поют" - есть такая песенка детская, может её переделать?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Подскажите какую-нибудь песню про дедушку, мне на клип нужно. Или ткните носом, где можно взять.:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *skomorox*,
>  Я бы детскую песенку поставила: оранжевое солнце, оранжевое небо, оранжевые... оранжевый вердблюд, оранжевые мамы оранжевым ребятам оранжевые песни оранжево поют... :biggrin: Самая оранжевая песня, для гимна :biggrin:


Ой, вижу уже, что Инна предложила ту же песенку

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А я нашла песню про Капу. Весь день на поиски потратила нужных песен с именами. Шансон, но нарезочку сделать можно. Кому надо, стучите.:smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Подскажите какую-нибудь песню про дедушку, мне на клип нужно


А тема про дедушку какая? От этого и песню надо подбирать. Например, у Лолиты есть песня Мачо. Про дедушку. :rolleyes:
А ещё детская есть - Такой хороший дед.

----------


## Natali_T

Во время клипа идут фотки, где дедушка с внуками: рыбачит, играет, гуляет.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, спасибо за наводку. Лолита Мачо - не подходит :Vah: , а вот песенка Такой хороший дед - в самый раз  :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Natali_T*,
Тогда *Такой хороший дед* самое то. Нужно только в современной обработке поискать.  У меня старая версия - хор детский поёт.

----------


## Natali_T

> *Natali_T*,
> Тогда *Такой хороший дед* самое то. Нужно только в современной обработке поискать.  У меня старая версия - хор детский поёт.


Я  тоже скачала в исполнении детского хора.

----------


## Ларико

*skomorox*,
 Ира! Если еще актуально. В молодости была у меня любимая песня. Там есть такие слова:
 "Обязательно, обязательно я на рыженькой женюсь,
Обязательно, обязательно подберу себе на вкус.
Чтоб была она симпатичная и чуть-чуть курносый нос
Обязательно, обязательно рыжеватый цвет волос..."

Я не знаю кто ее поет, кто-то шансоновский. Может у твоего юбиляра и жена рыжая?!

----------


## skomorox

> Может у твоего юбиляра и жена рыжая?!


да!
(у них по ходу - все рыжие в родне!):biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> *skomorox*,
>  Ира! Если еще актуально. В молодости была у меня любимая песня. Там есть такие слова:
>  "Обязательно, обязательно я на рыженькой женюсь,
> Обязательно, обязательно подберу себе на вкус.
> Чтоб была она симпатичная и чуть-чуть курносый нос
> Обязательно, обязательно рыжеватый цвет волос..."
> 
> Я не знаю кто ее поет, кто-то шансоновский. Может у твоего юбиляра и жена рыжая?!


 Припев:
А рыжая такая - сто лет все молодая
Когда её не тронь,
Она все как огонь

2 куплет

Все шатеночки и блондиночки хороши лишь до весны
А под старость лет изменился цвет-Появились седины

 Припев - тот же

вариант первого куплета

Обязательно, обязательно, обязательно женюсь!
Обязательно, обязательно возьму девушку на вкус:
Чтоб была она сорока пудов и гудела, как паровоз,
Обязательно, обязательно был бы рыжий цвет волос

Пойду у мамы спрошу, кто пел. Может, Утесов?

----------


## Ларико

*shoymama*,
 Вот-вот! И я как представитель рыженьких (не огненно, но все же), просто сильно-сильно любила эту песенку! Спасибо, Оля!

----------


## лека

Девочки вот она песенка про рыжую поет Ринат Каримов  http://webfile.ru/3910426
А мне в голову почемуто сразу пришла песня Фристайла 
Рыжая девчонка длинные ресницы
Подари кусочек солнца и глоток мечты.......

----------


## shoymama

О! Спасибо!!! Правда, это уже ремикс. В старой песенке ритм другой был, унца-унца. Все равно пригодится! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

А не поделится ли кто-нибудь хорошими словами про родителей, которые приехали к сыну на день рождения и хотят его поздравить? Тока - не стихи.:rolleyes:

----------


## Януська

> "Обязательно, обязательно я на рыженькой женюсь,
> Обязательно, обязательно подберу себе на вкус.
> Чтоб была она симпатичная и чуть-чуть курносый нос
> Обязательно, обязательно рыжеватый цвет волос..."


Это Александр Новиков поет! :)

----------


## Apch-hi

Уважаемые форумчане, может кто-нибудь натолкнет на мысль. Завтра провожу юбилей 55 лет мужчина (столяр-плотник - его хобби). Как бы привязаться к этому. И еще торжественную церемонию никак не могу додумать - хотела вручать медали (отец, муж, мастер на все руки и т.д.) .....  но не могу до сих пор себе нарисовать, как это должно происходить. СТУПОР.

----------


## спирова ольга

Здравствуйте уважаемые!..Тут мне администратор ресторана задачку задала...провести вечер знакомств...кто делал подобное..поскажите как начать?...ну и вообще..какая начинка...принцип её?..этот вечер скорее кому за 30...пока представляю так...для начала знакомство..бейджики раздать с номерами..ну или именами..а затем несколько массовых игр..для деушек-дефиле...или под ленточкой пройти...для мужчин-быстрый кулак..газету скомкать..или комплимент сказать...заранее всем огромное спасибо...буду рада любой подсказке :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Столяр-плотник - это изделия из дерева. Кроме Буратино, приходят на ум все 12 стульев. Не обыграть ли? Картина певая (стул первый) - номинация "Золотые руки"... пишу в порядке бреда между двумя незакрученными банками, поэтому сорри

----------


## Колесо

*Ирина,*мне сразу запелся Король Оранжевое лето,там и переделывать-то практически ничего не придется!Петь хором её,конечно,нельзя,но зато все гости отлично справяться с проигрышем:                               па-па-пара-пара-пам!
                                                 па-па-пара-пара-пам!
                                                 па-пам!!!
А мы его заменим:
С днем рождения......!(как его зовут?)
С днем рождения......!
ура!!!

Вот слова,на всякий случай,если решишься,всем миром переделаем:
Выходит утром на балкон
Король
Оранжевое лето
Берет гитару в руки он
И целый день поет куплеты
Он дарит девушкам цветы
Он дарит песни и улыбки
И вплоть до самой темноты
Мотает солнечные нитки
Король
Оранжевое лето
Голубоглазый мальчуган
Фонтаны ультрафиолета
Включает в небе по утрам
В своем зеленом сюртуке
И в парусиновых ботинках
С горой подарков в рюкзаке
Он первый гость на вечеринках
Любви и радости полны
Сердца поют и веселятся
А ночью радужные сны
С небес спускаются и снятся
Король
Оранжевое лето
Голубоглазый мальчуган
Фонтаны ультрафиолета
Включает в небе по утрам
Король
Оранжевое лето
Голубоглазый мальчуган
Фонтаны ультрафиолета
Включает в небе по утрам
Король
Оранжевое лето
Голубоглазый мальчуган
Фонтаны ультрафиолета
Включает в небе по утрам

----------


## Ларико

*спирова ольга*,
 Оля! Я очень часто проводила такие вечерники! Могу поделиться опытом. Только материал не в эл.виде. Я называла их флиртвечеринками. И бейджики -флиртинки выдавала с именами. Организовывала почту между столами. И только парные конкурсы!!! Чтобы участвовали и мужчины и дамы. Главное, их расслабить немного. Ведь это надо решиться на то, чтобы придти на такую вечеринку. И еще. То, что меня всегда убивало! Девушки все - цвет нации! Приходят красивые, в надежде найти Его! А мужчины... совсем короче не жениться:mad: И еще надо проговориь вопрос. Я всегда настаивала на этом, чтобы было 50на50!!!!! Равное количество мужчин и дам.!!!! Чтобы у всех были равные шансы.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
Люди, дорогие! Закидайте меня звуками: как заводится мотор, буксовка машины, машина едет и т.п. Буду рада всему!

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
И еще хорошими песнями про Григория порадуйте, пожалуйста!

----------


## orhideya

Привет  Всем! У  меня  завтра   свадьба  сегодня пришли  родители   и  сказали   что   купили  ленты   тещ,  тесть  и т.  д  как   это  обыграть, может  кто  нибудь  сталкивался,  дипломы, медали, кароны   я   знаю  как  а  вот  ленты   мне   в  первый  раз  предстоит  вручать  родителям.  охото  чтобы  было   както   красиво  а  не  так  вот  вам  лента. Помогите  у   кого  какие  идеи. И  еще  одна  просьба   у  меня   12   числа  юбилей  мужчине    55  лет   супруга  делает  подарок  стриптиз     это  надо  обыграть   как   шоу.   она  позванила  сегодня  а  мне  пока   некакие   мысли  и  идеи  в  голову  не  идут.Заранее  спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Люди, дорогие! Закидайте меня звуками: как заводится мотор, буксовка машины, машина едет и т.п. Буду рада всему!


Иди на почту. Выслала, всё что есть

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А у кого есть звук, когда пластинка заедает? Или что-то, что можно вставить между мелодиями на первый танец молодых. Я когда-то делала, а сейчас найти не могу.

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, не подскажите, что за песня? 
.Помнишь, мама моя,
Как девчонку чужую
Я привел к тебе в дом,
У тебя не спросив...

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки, не подскажите, что за песня?
> .Помнишь, мама моя,
> Как девчонку чужую
> Я привел к тебе в дом,
> У тебя не спросив...


Жанна, эту песню пел Владимир Трошин
«Помнишь, мама»

Помнишь, мама моя, как девчонку чужую
Я привёл к тебе в дочки, тебя не спросив,
Строго глянула ты на жену молодую
И заплакала вдруг, нас поздравить забыв,
Нас поздравить забыв.

Я её согревал и теплом, и заботой,
Не тебя, а её я хозяйкою звал.
Я её целовал, уходя на работу,
А тебя, как всегда, целовать забывал,
Целовать забывал.

Если ссорились мы - ты её защищала,
Упрекала меня, что неправ я во всём,
Наш семейный покой, как могла, сохраняла,
Как всегда позабыв о покое своём,
О покое своём.

Может быть мы бы с ней и расстались, не знаю,
Только руки твои ту беду отвели.
Так спасибо ж тебе, что хранишь ты, родная,
То, что с нею вдвоём мы б сберечь не смогли,
Мы б сберечь не смогли.

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, не подскажите, что за песня? 
> .Помнишь, мама моя,


Помнишь, мама моя, как девчонку чужую 
Я привёл тебе в дочки, тебя не спросив? 
Строго глянула ты на жену молодую 
И заплакала вдруг, нас поздравить забыв... 

Я её согревал и теплом и заботой, 
Не тебя, а её я хозяйкою звал; 
Я её целовал, уходя на работу, 
А тебя, как всегда, целовать забывал... 

Если ссорились мы, ты её защищала, 
Упрекала меня, что не прав я во всём. 
Наш семейный покой, как могла, сохраняла, 
Как всегда позабыв о покое своём... 

Может быть, мы бы с ней и расстались, не знаю. 
Только руки твои ту беду отвели. 
Так спасибо ж тебе, что хранишь ты, родная, 
То, что с нею вдвоём мы б сберечь не смогли... 

Жанн, эту песню на стихи Доризо поет Владимир Трошин...Песня молодости наших мам... :Aga:

----------


## Ольга-63

Девочки, отзовитесь, кто проводит конкурс "Стричь купюры"?

----------


## shoymama

> А у кого есть звук, когда пластинка заедает? Или что-то, что можно вставить между мелодиями на первый танец молодых. Я когда-то делала, а сейчас найти не могу.


Ирин, я послала на скайп

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жанна, эту песню пел Владимир Трошин
> «Помнишь, мама»


Оля, спасибочки!  :flower:  Только я ещё больше озадачилась... Невеста хочет, чтобы танец жениха с мамой был под эту песню... :eek:. Но там же в последнем куплете о разлуке...

----------


## Буча

Девочки, у кого есть песня со словами: "Брат мой женится, а мне не верится, что мы такие взрослые, уже не пацаны", или нарезка, киньте в меня пожалуйста, очень надо.

----------


## Януська

> Оля, спасибочки! Только я ещё больше озадачилась... Невеста хочет, чтобы танец жениха с мамой был под эту песню... . Но там же в последнем куплете о разлуке...
> __________________


 Жанн, нет там не про разлуку, а про то что если бы не мама, то неизвестно как бы еще жизнь у них сложилась...У меня на прошлой сваьбе дед под баян пел эту песню...расстрогал всех до слез!

----------


## syaonka

Миленькие мои , подкиньте, пожалуйста под какую песню может невеста танцевать с дедушкой? Завтра, вернее сегодня уже свадьба! Сломала всю голову!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> под какую песню может невеста танцевать с дедушкой


 Бери инструментальный вариант и не парься...  У Игоря Крутого есть классная инструменталка без слов.Да в конце концов- Вальс Е Доги из кинофильма "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь"
 Как вариант,- "куда уходит детство?"

----------


## Курица

*Буча*,
Ирин, лови нарезку "Брат мой женится, а мне не верится"...
http:/*************.com/files/6i2aji56h 
 :flower: 
Целой песни нет, к сожалению...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Буча*,
Вся песня на почте.

*Жасмин*,
Жанна, песня такая не простая.... Но красивая. Хорошо бы её кто-нибудь перепел.

----------


## syaonka

> У Игоря Крутого есть классная инструменталка без слов.Да в конце концов- Вальс Е Доги из кинофильма "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь"


К сожалению, невеста не умеет танцевать вальс.Пойду поищу Крутого.Спасибо за совет! :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Девочки, отзовитесь, кто проводит конкурс "Стричь купюры"?


 - я провожу :smile:

----------


## Ольга-63

> - я провожу


 Спасибо, Оленька, что отозвалась. Вопрос в личке.

----------


## Наталюшка

> Люди! Ткните  носом, пожалуйста! Кто-то  выкладывал поздравления  в  стихах  от  Тёщи, от Тестя и т.д
> Что-то  вроде: доченька  моя  любимая, ты моя  дорогая .....не  помню
> Перелопатила  стихи- не  могу  найти ((((((


может это??

От мамы жениха

Милый сынок, дорогой мой ребенок! 
Кажется, только родился вчера. ...
Но жизнь бежит, и растет детвора... 
Вдруг уж не мальчиком стал ты, а мужем!
Радуясь счастью, желая удачи, 
Я все равно потихонечку плачу! 
Птицей над вами бы крылья расправить 
И от беды и печали избавить!
Как бы построить высокую стену, 
Чтоб миновали вас ссоры, измены?! 
Как поровнее вам выстелить путь, 
Чтобы с него не хотелось свернуть?!
Как у судьбы подтянуть мне подпругу, 
Чтобы всегда вы любили друг друга?! 
Вычерпать сердце смогу я до донца, 
Чтобы сияло любви вашей солнце!

От папы жениха

Мой дорогой и любимый сынок! 
Вот и настал возмужания срок. 
Из малыша, несмышленыша-сына 
Вырос уже настоящий мужчина!
В сыне своем я себя узнаю: 
Сразу нашел половину свою, 
Сразу в нее безоглядно влюбился 
И, ни о чем не жалея, женился!
Мне бы хотелось, чтоб словом и делом 
Были мы с мамой для сына примером! 
Если судьба повторится моя, 
Крепкою будет ваша семья!
Пусть ваше счастье ходит по кругу! 
Дружно живите, на радость друг другу! 
Пусть, догорев, зажигается вновь 
Звездочкой вечною ваша любовь!

От папы невесты

Каждый отец ожидает сыночка, 
Но иногда появляется дочка!.. 
Только тогда понимают мужчины: 
Дочь почему-то любимее сына!
Доченька милая! Солнышко наше! 
Всех ты милее сегодня и краше! 
Я от любви и от гордости таю! 
Есть ли на свете невеста такая?!
Есть ли на свете надежней сердечко? 
Знаю, уж если надела колечко — 
Мужу любимому будешь верна, 
Ты же теперь молодая жена!
Мужу тебя я сегодня вручаю, 
Счастье твое я ему поручаю!

От мамы невесты

Вот ты и выросла, дочка моя!
В жизнь приоткрыта первая дверца.
Весело свадьба ликует твоя,
Но слышится стук беспокойного сердца.
Это волнуется сердце мое, 
Видя воочию счастье твое! 
Ты не сердись на меня, дорогая, 
Мамино сердце покоя не знает!..
Рядом с тобою достойный жених, 
Буду теперь я любить вас двоих! 
Радуюсь я, что любимая дочка 
Мне привела вот такого сыночка!
Будьте же счастливы, дети мои! 
Праздником станут семейные дни! 
Пусть от вечерней до утренней зорьки 
Будем вам сладко, а вовсе не... горько!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жанна, песня такая не простая.... Но красивая. Хорошо бы её кто-нибудь перепел.


Ириша, так ЕГО, под что перепевают нет :smile:. Я вчера уже искала, как Януся поправила меня. Там действительно у пары был такой момент, о котором в песне поётся. Они с детства дружат, живут рядом, на разных этажах. Но я пока ещё сомневаюсь, стоит ли на свадьбе такой момент вспоминать. Но для невесты он важен тем, что если бы не свекровь, то они могли расстаться. Буду Татьяну ( невесту) тогда подробностями мучать, чтоб корректней преподнести...

----------


## Гвиола

*Жасмин*,Жанна,а караоке-версия не подойдет для перепевки?

----------


## Ларико

Я не надеюсь, но вдруг, у кого-то есть песенки с именами Дамир и Тимур!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Может где-нибудь завалялись? Меня и нарезки устроят:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> чтоб корректней преподнести...


Жанна, а ты никак не преподноси,  упор не делай на смысле песни. Просто танец мамы и сына. Думаю, что слова не воспримет большая часть людей, только старички, кому песня знакома. А остальные услышат только красивую лирику.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> с именами Дамир и Тимур


Не знаю, но вряд ли найдёшь. Я сейчас для всех татар ставлю песенку Я татарин. Спасибо Маришке - Марье. Это с её подсказки.

----------


## Гвиола

Лариса,есть такая песня  про Тимура
Тимур Бока

----------


## gelika

Вот еще песенки про рыжих:
В.Цветаев Рыжая девочка - http://files.mail.ru/6LZIWI
А.Могилевский Рыжая - http://files.mail.ru/LKKMFO
В. Казаченко Рыжая девчонка - http://files.mail.ru/AX8QR7
В.Казаченко Золотая - http://files.mail.ru/4579VF

----------


## Лина М.

Девчонки и мальчишки, навскидку! У моей завтрашней невесты 4 родные сестры и все будут одновременно ее поздравлять. Что бы вы посоветовали для них затеять после тоста: игра, розыгрыш, танцевалка? Подойдет и какая-нибудь песня.
Например, после общего поздравления подруг невесты, я им даю текст Лолиты-Апиной и они под плюс все вместе поют: Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает..... и тд.". Это очень удачный момент. А что наподобие этого можно предложить родным сестрам??

----------


## ЖасМи

> Подойдет и какая-нибудь песня.


Лина, есть хорошая песня Марины Александровой - Сестрёнка. Но там про двух сестёр... Если надо - вышлю.

----------


## Лина М.

*Жасмин*,
Жанна, привет, дорогая. Вышли плиз, послушаю, подумаю как использовать. 
Что для этих сестричек провести такое?? Хочу какой-то розыгрыш или игру коротенькую... можно танцевальную, можно говорильную....
Может быть, пусть фразу какую-нибудь произносят по очереди...
Можно какой-то душевно-трогательгый момент в стиле Мани...
Но лучше - легкий и юморной.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, и у моей невесты 4 сестры. Две старшие и две младшие. Она посерединке. Тоже задумалась, как бы это преподнести. Хотела сначала песню Дерра - Невеста Наташа использовать, она - Наташа. Но, к сожалению,  нет уже папы. А там слова "доченька" идут.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А если сделать трогательный момент. Пять сестёр с чем можно связать? Пять пальчиков на руке. Рука - мама. Может, связать их вместе. Как я породнение иногда делаю. А потом ленту на 5 частей и каждой на память. А если невеста что-то каждой преподнесёт?. Птичек каких, как птички из дома вылетают. И маме что-то символическое, чтобы птички прилетали в дом. Это так, мысли вслух.
А не обидятся родня жениха, что им такого внимания нет?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Лина,* а если сестрёнки покажут себя в роли "нянек" ( в хорошем смысле слова) будущих племянников.
Включается разная танцевалка ( от рок-н-ролла до Розовой Пантеры. Стили, ритм подобрать по характеру сестёр) и одна под музыку показывает, как будет пеленать, другая в школу водить, третья - учить водить машину, придумывать наряды,  и.т.д
Как в сказке Спящая красавица, каждая фея что то своё принцессе давала.
Узнать, чем увлекаются, или что умеют делать сёстры и на этом сделать акцент.

----------


## Касатик

Люди добрые! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, нарезками "Волшебной Шляпы".  :Tu:  У меня второй день Юбилея - девичник, хочу повеселить дам...То есть мне нужно будет выбирать только женские фрагменты, моих нарезок мало для такой аудитории, а искать песни и резать - нет времени!..."Шлята" в нашем городе вещь новая, незатасканая, поэтому и уповаю на вашу помощь, девочки :Oj:

----------


## manja

> У моей завтрашней невесты 4 родные сестры и все будут одновременно ее поздравлять. Что бы вы посоветовали для них затеять после тоста: игра, розыгрыш, танцевалка? Подойдет и какая-нибудь песня.


Лина мне вдруг пришла идея сделать что то типа танца или хоровода......
я делала идею с платком с четырьямя уголочками от четырех дочек для мамы...
ну а почему не сделать такое с платком красивым...с четырьямя уголками от четырех сестренок... а под платком в хороводе сестренка невеста...
Я пела песню переделку оренбургский пуховый платок...в ходе которого дочери делали движения, а ты можешь тоже сделать переделку но на другую мелодию ...
смысл четыре уголочка..четыре сестры...
Может быть этот платок быть особенным исходя из традиций семьи и особенности самой невесты...
Илои вообще смысл цифра четыре...это четыре уголочка стола...четыре угла дома и так далее...Я бы полумала в этом направлении

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> !..."Шлята" в нашем городе вещь новая, незатасканая, поэтому и уповаю на вашу помощь, девочки


лови на почте

----------


## Лина М.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*manja*,

Девочки, просто супер! Одна идея лучше другой - и каждую можно прекрасно обыграть! 
*Ира*, пять сестер - пять пальцев на одной руке - с этого я начну весь эпизод.
*Ксюша*, четыре феи - для племянника, каждая из которых будет отвечать за что-то в его воспитании - это замечательно. Фанты будут тянуть и зачитывать сразу после своего тоста. А в танцевальной части действительно покажут пантомиму. Супер.
*Маня*, четыре уголка одного платка - это прекрасный символ. Если один уголок упадет, платок уже держаться не будет... И когда следущая будет выходить замуж, то уголок над ней будет деражть наша нынешняя невеста.

Я думаю, они испекут для молодых каравай - символ семейного счастья своей сестры (*поклон Диме-Дональду за идею*), посыпят(украсят) его каждая своим ингредиентом: _медом - чтоб тянулось счастье год за годом, сахарной пудрой - чтоб сестренка наша была мудрой, шоколадом - чтобы сёстрам в доме были рады, свежих фруктов от души - чтоб родились малыши...._ (ну это так, рифма - навскидку). 
Вызову невесту в центр зала, они передадут ей этот каравай и поднимут над ней платок - как символ вечного сестринского единства!
По-моему, красиво!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
   Пожалуйста, поделитесь у кого имеются песенки на имена 
Руслан 
Денис
Антон
Максим
Виталий
Никита
Буду благодарна за нарезочки. :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> По-моему, красиво!


ОЧЕНЬ красиво, символично, необычно и берёт за душу.
Маме уж точно будет искренне приятно.
Но вот вопрос, а как сторона жениха? Останется обделённой такими РОСКОШНЫМИ моментами?

----------


## Лина М.

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
  Не останется. Я на них сделаю упор во время "зонтика". И уделю в застолье больше внимания.
А есть какая-нибудь притча про младшую сестру??

----------


## Колесо

> А если сделать трогательный момент. Пять сестёр с чем можно связать? Пять пальчиков на руке. Рука - мама. Может, связать их вместе.


Оооочень мне эта идея понравилась, :Ok: сразу мысли заработали: пальчик,каждый в отдельности - слаб,а вместе(кулак) несокрушимая сила!!!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Сейчас была на кухне,ужин готовила и эти пять сестер не дают покоя)))так как это мамино продолжение у меня ассоциации с матрешкой.Может каждая дочка,начиная с младшей сложат их в одну,мамину, и отдадут ей?
хотя, нет,это больше для поколений пойдет:мама-дочка-внучка-правнучка(они же там друг из друга)))

----------


## Крымчанка

Добрый день, всем, всем! Привет из солнечного Крыма!!! Скажите, пожалуйста, дорогие ведущие, кто проводил с молодыми "Лапшу на уши"? У меня заказчица выбрала именно этот вариант разделения обязанностей. Хотят, что бы не как у всех. Поделитесь подробностями, пожалуйста! Можно в личку. Заранее благодарна всем, кто откликнется :flower:  :Pivo: 
С уважением. Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## КартинкаИр

Помогите, завтра буду впервые использовать проэктор! Не помню кто выставлял фильм там где молодые еще маленькие и шли внизу слова (что то о принце...., а потом о принцесе....).
Подскажите что-то красивые во время демонстрации фото слайдов!
Я это хочу сделать перед первым тнцом супругов, вызвать по очереди мам и говорить слова (Люда Оптимистка с твоего видео  :flower: ) " Дорогая....бла...бла...вы конечно же помните...дата рождения сына...бла...бла и опять вы конечно же помните ...за ручку в первый класс"....А ПОТОМ СЫН ДАРИТ В ЗНАК БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ МАМЕ ЦВЕТЫ..., потом о невесте......(а в это время их детские фото)......и тоже в знак благодарности за самое дорогое ПОДАРИЛА ЖИЗНЬ.... букет цветов! 
А потом что-то красивое нужно ПОМОГИТЕ?
Сначала, что дети встретили друг-друга, полюбили... (уже слайди где они вдвоем....)
КАК ВРЕМЯ НЕЗАМЕТНО ПРОБЕЖАЛО.....(немного 4-8 строчек) и вот 1 ТАНЕЦ МОЛОДЫХ .

( у невесты нету папы, поэтому хочу двух мам...., и не знаю может цветы наоборот что-бы дарили, жених маме невесты, а невеста - свекрови)

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖЕН ВАШ СОВЕТ!

----------


## Apch-hi

Девочки, пожалуйста подскажите как назвать церемонию награждения юбиляра  (в честь 55 лет ) Буду вручать деревянные медали (муж, отец, мастер, друг, хороший человек)* Плиз любые варианты!!!!!!!!! *   Через час убегаю:redface:

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Девочки, пожалуйста подскажите как назвать церемонию награждения юбиляра (в честь 55 лет ) Буду вручать деревянные медали (муж, отец, мастер, друг, хороший человек) Плиз любые варианты!!!!!!!!! Через час убегаю


Светочка может как-то с фамилией свяжи или инициалы
У меня была "Золотой КИВ" (КИВ , гости отгадывали потом и получили подарок, Калантаевский Иван Владимирович), Можно "55 ступеней", " Звездный час"

----------


## shoymama

*SOS!!!* [img]http://s2.******info/a2f25e24941a2c569dbeb2f7ce561c3e.gif[/img]
Коллективный разум, выручай!
Несколько дней безуспешно ищу песни для подложки на представление гостей из разных городов. Их будет аж целых 11! Не смогла найти:
*Курск
Орел
Старый Оскол
Новгород*

Меня устроили бы даже просто отрывки секунд по 20-30, лишь бы звучало отчетливо название города.
Заранее большое СПАСИБО.

P.S.   отрывок "Дорога на Берлин", где звучит " ...с боем взяли мы Орел, город весь прошли" буду использовать для "Брянской улицы", поэтому для Орла уже не годится.
Всеми остальными  уже подготовленными и вырезанными отрывками с удовольствием поделюсь (города *Краснодар, Ростов-на-Дону, Харьков, Новороссийск, Брянск, Белгород, Москва*)

----------


## Лина М.

> Девочки, пожалуйста подскажите как назвать церемонию награждения юбиляра (в честь 55 лет ) Буду вручать деревянные медали (муж, отец, мастер, друг, хороший человек


Медализация юбиляра! (Надо еще что-то попробовать, это не очень хороший вариант)

----------


## oilf

Про рыжих!:biggrin:
Хит сезона - "Девчонка рыжая" В. Королев и Я. Павликова
http://ifolder.ru/13952259

----------


## Гвиола

Оля,про Орел ещё есть "песня 129 Орловской дивизии"
а Новгород какой? Великий или Нижний?
И вообще,жду тебя в скайпе! Буду делиться!

----------


## shoymama

> а Новгород какой? Великий или Нижний?


*Великий* Новгород, Наташ.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*shoymama*,
 Оля, на музгрузе сделай запрос: Новгород. Их там много, только выбирай. Правда, ничего не качала и не слушала.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Старый Оскол есть.Курск есть .Новгород отсылаю на почту.

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
*shoymama*,
 Сори, на почту не получилось. Зайди в раздел "Города в песнях". Там для тебя подарочек.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! Дорогие мои, обращаюсь с огромной просьбой, очень срочно требуется  красивое стихотворение про невесту ,фату, свадебное платье....для красивого тоста за невесту. Заранее благодарю за отзывы.:smile:

----------


## evochka2777

Девочки, пожалуйста, если есть перетанцовка Рома-Елена, поделитесь, а?

----------


## Shusteer

Девочки,форумчаночки! Э что это -музгруз?

----------


## GalinaM

> Девочки,форумчаночки! Э что это -музгруз?


Это сайт, на котором куча музыки. Так и набирай "музгруз", только буквы английские.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Shusteer*,
Извини, не знаю, как тебя зовут. Нет имени в подписи. С музгруза ты можешь скачать много музычки. Вот ссылочка:
http://www.***********/search/

Вместо звездочек нужно в строке поиска поставить muzgruz

----------


## Shusteer

> Медализация юбиляра! (Надо еще что-то попробовать, это не очень хороший вариант)


 Может можно ещё аттестация, вручение диплома, обмывание медалей...:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
*myworld7*,
Спасибо огромное за совет. :flower: ..я Ольга

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Вот, кое-что нацарапала. Девочки, посмотрите, пожалуйста что подправить надо. Как всегда, заранее спасибо.
Ты сегодня восхитительно прекрасна
И от счастья светятся глаза
Твой супруг ревнует не напрасно
От тебя взгляд оторвать нельзя

В платье белом ты принцесса бала
Пред тобою меркнет солнца свет
Этот день семьи твоей начало
И любви большой на много лет

Так запомни каждое мгновенье
Всё случилось так, как ты хотела
Что б ни тени не было сомненья
В том, что свадебный наряд одела

----------


## bulya

Ребята, сейчас срочно нужны поздравления от гостей на украинском языке

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, посмотрите, пожалуйста что подправить надо. Как всегда, заранее спасибо.
> Ты сегодня восхитительно прекрасна


Ты сегодня как цветок – прекрасна…
Так  от счастья светятся глаза,
Что  твой муж ревнует не напрасно,
С восхищеньем глядя на тебя…
В платье белом необыкновенно
Хороша, и меркнет солнца свет
Пред твоей улыбкой несравненной…
Счастливы вдвоем вы - спору нет!
Так запомни   каждое мгновенье
Всё случилось так, как ты хотела
Чтоб и тени не было сомненья
В том, что платье белое надела!


Ой, конец совсем плохой...помогайте, товариСЧи...

----------


## Shusteer

*ОленькаАрт*,
Отброшены прочь все былые привычки, 
Сегодня так бережны мамы объятья,
Но видятся папе тугие косички
Под пеной венчального белого платья...

Прекраснее дня не бывает на свете, 
до счастья доторнуться можно рукой...
Сегодня стоят повзрослевшие дети, 
вдвоём перед будушей ...........(?) судьбой

Храни Вас Господь, будь добрей и щедрее...
Вспорхнули птенцы из родного гнезда...
Пусть руки дающего неоскудеют,
Пусть яркая светит над вами звезда!

Как-то так...

----------


## Масяня

> Ребята, сейчас срочно нужны поздравления от гостей на украинском языке



Дорогі наречені!
Вас зі шлюбом сьогодні вітаю
І бажаю життя без розлуки,
В горі й щасті, у гуморі й гніві,
Щоб завжди ви тримались за руки.
Буде щастя нехай безкінечним,
На очах хай бринять сльози радості,
Щоб закоханість вашу і вірність
Зберегли до глибокої старості.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
З законним шлюбом вас вітаю,
Щастя великого бажаю
І кажу зараз вам всерйоз:
Нехай мільйони гарних роз
На вашому шляху лежать.
А ще вам хочу побажать
Любові вірної, палкої,
Такої щирої, простої,
Щоб кожен день, щоб раз у раз
Я щастя бачив поміж вас.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ми з днем весілля Вас вітаєм,
Всього найкращого бажаєм:
Щоб в злагоді щасті жили,
Щоб одне одного любили,

Щоб були щедрі і багаті,
Дитячий сміх лунав у хаті.
Щоб весело Вам вдвох жилося,
Щоби добро у Вас велося.

Тобі, Володя – булава,
Бо Ти в цім домі – голова.
Ти дбай, щоб в домі був достаток,
Принось дружині всю зарплату

Про друзів трохи забувай,
З роботи в дім свій поспішай,
Бо ти – господар, голова,
В руках у тебе – булава.

Ну а качалка – то Оксані
Річ добра це для господині
Коли вареників зварити,
А коли тісто замісити.

А коли Володя загуляє,
Йому качалка нагадає,
Що він вже чоловік жонатий,
Щоби тримавсь своєї хати.

Беріть дарунки, молодята,
Живіть щасливо і багато.
Хай доля шле Вам все найкраще,
Як бджоли будьте роботящі.
Ростіть дітей, дождіться внуків
І до весілля золотого
Дійдіть обоє, рука в руку!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
http://vitau.org.ua/greetings/25/2.html

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Шановні молодята!
Бажаєм того, що щастям звуть люди,
Хай усмішка не сходить з лиця,
Хай життя Ваше піснею буде,
А тій пісні не буде кінця.
Хай дні Ваші будуть веселі, щасливі,
Хай родяться діти здорові, вродливі,
Хай вірних Вам друзів життя посилає,
А щира любов у серцях не згасає!



Алёнка - хватит?

----------


## Раюшка

*Масяня*,
 Браво, аплодисменты!
Прикольно так.... Россияне отправляют украинцам тосты на украинском языке... :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие, здравствуйте!
Я у себя в компе потеряла Ласточку... Вся растерянная, ищу полчаса, найти не могу.
У подруги сегодня умерла мама, на мне завтра куча дел сразу по 2 свадьбам, чтоб не подвести людей, искать не успеваю, а очень хочу попробовать...
Жду на скайпе.

----------


## Natali_T

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лариса, звуки автомобилей здесь http://gettyfile.ru/382437/

----------


## Масяня

> У подруги сегодня умерла мама



сочувствую.... Пусть примет мои соболезнования...

----------


## Natali_T

> Девчонки и мальчишки, навскидку! У моей завтрашней невесты 4 родные сестры и все будут одновременно ее поздравлять. Что бы вы посоветовали для них затеять после тоста: игра, розыгрыш, танцевалка? Подойдет и какая-нибудь песня.
> Например, после общего поздравления подруг невесты, я им даю текст Лолиты-Апиной и они под плюс все вместе поют: Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает..... и тд.". Это очень удачный момент. А что наподобие этого можно предложить родным сестрам??


Лина, а сестры старшие или младшие? Если старшие и незамужние, то по народной традиции, они должны станцевать босиком, чтобы младшенькой дорогу не перейти

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки, дорогие. спасибо за оперативность. всё получила.
Вот так и вспомнишь про форс-мажор в договоре - еле нашли тамаду на замену...

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Natali_T*,



> чтобы младшенькой дорогу не перейти


Здесь немного неточное объяснение-чтобы с себя снять "венец безбрачия, т.к. младшая вперёд них замуж вышла и свою дорогу уже нашла.

----------


## Shusteer

*myworld7*,
Утро доброе! Пыталась вчера открыть твою ссылку-комп выдаёт ошибку и всё...

----------


## вокся

*Shusteer*,
сходи на почту))) Личка у тебя не принимает сообщения(((

----------


## Shusteer

*вокся*,
Что-то у меня ничего не получается и сын в Питер на учёбу уехал...Умру не просвящённой :Resent: 

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Дорогие форумчане! По совету Алины выкладываю свою просьбу здесь:
Помогоите идеями проведения концертной программы, посвящённой принятию Присяги в Кадетской школе.Мы традиционно делали рукопашный бой (старшие классы), выступление агит- и КВН-команд, демонстрировали видеопрезентации, даже делали копию начала первого фильма "Кадетство"( только с нашими кадетами в главных ролях), естественно концертные номера силами учеников. А нынче у нас не простая присяга, а  с двойным юбилеем. Помогите...ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! :Laie 46:

----------


## вокся

*Shusteer*,
я тебе на ящик электронной почты отправила миниинструкцию по поводу Музгруза... Или проблемы с ящиком?

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Так запомни каждое мгновенье
> Всё случилось так, как ты хотела
> Что б ни тени не было сомненья
> В том, что свадебный наряд одела


Оленька, правильнее будет "...свадебный наряд НАдела", так как надевают наряды и одежду, а одевают человека, ребенка и т.д.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки поделитесь своей мыслинкой! мне очень нравится стихотворение начало замечательное, а дальше строки про москву и не в тему, а хотелось бы этим стихом начать вечер...
Добрый вечер!.... а что это значит?
значит день был по доброму начит!
значит день был по доброму прожит,
он умножил счастливые дни...
он принес нам улыбки и песни,
подарил нам хорощие вести...
и......(нужно еще 6 строчек0что-то в тему- рада встрече или такой замечательный праздник или что-то подобное, чтобы можно было на любом празднике прочитать(д.рожденья, новый год и пр.)  всем кто откликнется заранее :flower: [IMG]http://*********ru/846469m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> он умножил счастливые дни...


Поменяй местами слова в этой строчке - а то рифма потерялась: И счастливые дни он умножил  :smile:

Добрый вечер!.... а что это значит?
значит день был по доброму начит!
значит день был по доброму прожит,
и счастливые дни он умножил.
он принес нам улыбки и песни,
подарил нам хорощие вести...
Добрый вечер! И это значит,
вечер наш уже нами начат. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 

но тут еще смысл не логичен... что б речь шла о вечере я бы сделала так:

Добрый вечер!.... а что это значит?
значит день был по доброму начит!
значит день был по доброму прожит,
Вечер этот добро умножит
принесет нам улыбки и песни,
и подарит  хорощие вести...
Добрый вечер! И это значит,
вечер наш уже нами начат. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 


6 строче - это оч много. достаточно 2 заключительных...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Девочки! Срочно! Что-нибудь  татарское!  Фразы, приколы, традиции, стихи  с  переводом....что  есть!  ООООчень  прошу!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
Привет. Вот тут я выкладывала нашу попсу на татарском языке.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...8&postcount=43
Удачи!

----------


## черника

Девчонки, а есть у кого-нибудь сценарий Праздника осени для начальной школы? Буду очень признательна :flower:

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Добрый вечер!.... а что это значит?
> значит день был по доброму начит!
> значит день был по доброму прожит,
> Вечер этот добро умножит
> принесет нам улыбки и песни,
> и подарит  хорощие вести...
> Добрый вечер! И это значит,
> вечер наш уже нами начат.


Чтобы ритм сохранился можно один слог добавить... наверное..

Вечер этот добро ПРИумножит (или ПРЕ, русоведы подскажут)

----------


## maknata

> Девочки! Срочно! Что-нибудь татарское!


Ой, и мне надо, правда мне к юбилею.. Рыскаю по инету и ничё не нахожу.. может и нет каких то особых традиций?:frown:

----------


## skomorox

Кто-нибудь проводил  игру с подписями на юбилее? 
Как там можно эту игру привязать к юбилярше? Кто их может собирать, эти подписи и ради чего? На свадьбе проводила много раз, весело проходит, делают свидетели, а на юбилее кто эти два человека?  :flower:

----------


## Lorry

*skomorox*,



> Кто-нибудь проводил игру с подписями на юбилее?
> Как там можно эту игру привязать к юбилярше? Кто их может собирать, эти подписи и ради чего? На свадьбе проводила много раз, весело проходит, делают свидетели, а на юбилее кто эти два человека?


Ирина, проводила  подписи на юбилее ,по такому принцыпу...
Это была эстафета, команды бежали  к мешкам с костюмами , прежде чем взять расписывались за вещь ( листы были прикреплены к планшетам ) кто быстрее .
Потом я говорила , разве можно ставить свою подпись не зная за что , ещё и у нас в Германии. Потом зачитывала ,договоры , а в конце  каждая команда  танцевала танец ( по желанию юбиляршы), если   не понятно ,пиши

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Кто-нибудь проводил  игру с подписями на юбилее?


Я проводила на юбилее женщины-бухгалтера. Оформила лист ватамана в виде ведомости, одну сторону закрыла. Там, где подписи - оставила открытой. За участие в викторине о юбилярше выдавала стодолларовые купюры с ее портретом и просила раписаться в ведомости. А потом открыла закрытую часть ведомости и прочитала то, под чем подписались гости. Там были разные обещания, типа вскопать грядки юбилярше, пригласить на пироги, станцевать с юбиляршей цыганочку, спеть ей серенаду на юбилее и т.п. Отмечу - все то, что нужно было сделать на юбилее, делали с большим удовольствием.

----------


## skomorox

Да я хочу привязать эти подписи к пионерской тематике, типа сбор подписей за мир! Как обыграть? Пионервожатая и кто ещё их может собирать? А потом, конечно прикольные обязанности и смешные танцы от тех, кто подписался.

----------


## romashakun

Девочки! Хотела спросить, когда невеста бросает букет и подвязку: до снятия фаты или после , и имеет ли это принципиальное значение?

----------


## skomorox

> когда невеста бросает букет и подвязку: до снятия фаты или после , и имеет ли это принципиальное значение?


у меня бросает до фаты, а фата уже последнее действие. Сняли, танец, бал-бла и конец свадьбочке!

----------


## Озорная

*skomorox*,

Ира, я задействовала внучку юбиляра (единственного ребенка на юбилее).

СБОР ПОДПИСЕЙ НА ПАМЯТЬ

Дорогие гости, я думаю, юбиляру через какое-то время захочется освежить в памяти события сегодняшнего дня, вспомнить все добрые слова и пожелания, которые здесь прозвучали и, конечно, всех нас. 
Предлагаю всем написать на этом красивом листе свои фамилии и расписаться, а Даша поможет нам в этом. Дашенька, оббеги всех гостей и собери подписи, пожалуйста. Чем скорее ты это сделаешь, тем скорее получишь приз.

(Гостей было всего 20 человек и многие из них солидного возраста)

----------


## GalinaM

> Пионервожатая и кто ещё их может собирать?


А первый помощник пионервожатой - председатель Совета отряда или староста!

----------


## Dium

Девчонки и мальчишки :smile: Кто занимается театральными постановками, срочно нужна эта пьеса :Aga: 
Борисова, О. 
Сундучок домовенка Кузи [Текст] : сценарий детского новогоднего праздника / О. Борисова. - . - // Сценарий и репертуар. - 2005. - №18. - С. 62 - 73.

Может кто-то журнал выписывает?! Заранее благодарю!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dium

P.S. пока еще хвастаться нечем :smile: НО... нам дали добро открыть свой театр. Эту пьесу мы ставили три года назад (когда я еще была в нашем городском театре). 
Пьеса интересная и деткам очень нравилась. Показывали мы тогда на город всего три раза. Хотим возобновить ее в новом составе :smile: 
А текст мой рабочий не могу найти :frown: Где подевала, ума не приложу  :Tu: 
Искала  в интернете - не нашла.

Может кто занимается подобными вещами, имеет в запасе хорошие сценарии, с удовольствием приму!

Все убежала на детский:smile: Кстати, платочки с цветных танцев сегодня использую для детского праздника "Планета Радуга":smile:

----------


## Kley

> Девчонки, а есть у кого-нибудь сценарий Праздника осени для начальной школы? Буду очень признательна


Лена, как скоро нужно? Посмотрю вечерком.

----------


## Орбита

Ребята, кто-нибудь!
 "Кап-кап-кап из ясных глаз Маруси..." и так далее. Слова есть. а вот фонограмму приличную (без слов) найти не удается. Попадается всё какое-то дешово-караочное...
У кого есть, не пожадничайте, пришлите в личку, плизз..

----------


## tataluna

! Срочно! Что-нибудь  татарское!  



http://***********/music/15038633/ 
песня "Все татары кроме я"  ПРИКоЛЬная kuku

вместо звёздочек музгруз точка ру

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
По моему у Татар есть обычай невесту на скаку целовать жених на коне невеста тоже.

----------


## Анжелла

Что конкретно надо по татарской свадьбе?Встреча? Традиции? Песни?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> http://***********/music/15038633/ 
> песня "Все татары кроме я" ПРИКоЛЬная


Песня прикольная, но на праздниках лучше не ставить. " татары ее не любят"( может только у нас). Лучше я татарин. Но очень любят танцевать под Сердючку на татарском языке.

----------


## swinging

> По моему у Татар есть обычай невесту на скаку целовать жених на коне невеста тоже.


А где в ресторане взять этого коня? 

Удачи!

----------


## tataluna

swinging

А свидетель? Чем хуже коня?

----------


## swinging

> А свидетель? Чем хуже коня?


Если свидетель не Коля Валуев - двоих не выдержит, когда они вдвоём на него взгромаздятся. 
 :Aga: 


> жених на коне невеста тоже.


 :Vah: 

А ведь ему (коню) ещё и "проскакать" нужно, чтобы поцелуй был "на скаку".
 :Vah:  :Vah: 

Кабы не пришлось ту коняшку... того... на колбасу.
 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 

Удачи!

----------


## syaonka

Дорогие мои! На 25-е поступил заказ на юбилей 70 лет.Юбилярша всю жизнь проработала в роддоме! Подскажите, пожалуйста,как можно это обыграть!

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто-нибудь проводил игру с подписями на юбилее?


 1 текст

Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся, собравшиеся сегодня 26 августа 2009 г на уютной лужайке в доме Елены и Александра  , дабы отпраздновать  не будем говорить какую годовщину со дня рождения милой,горячо любимой Леночки,  выпив определенное количество полезных напитков, оставаясь при здравом уме и рассудке, решили взять на себя обязательство:

1 Оплачивать все коммунальные счета Елены вплоть до следующего юбилея…
2 Оказать ощутимую помощь в завершении ремонта ,дабы поскорее попасть внутрь дома по адресу Днепропетровск.........
3 Обеспечить сыну Илье и дочери Маше достойное образование в престижных учебных заведениях
4Ублажать сегодня именинницу сладкими речами и хорошим настроением, угощая при этом Елену так, чтоб занести в хоромы на руках не только её, но и все полученные ею сегодня подарки

 Данное обязательство дано добровольно, без всякого принуждения

Дата...26 августа 2009года

2 текст
Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся, отложившие все текущие дела, дабы славно отметить выдающуюся  дату,-день рождения несравненной Елены, перед лицом всех собравшихся , даем обещание:
1 Учитывая кризис в стране, обеспечить Елену, её мужа Александра, детей Машу и Илюшу,кота Бусю продовольственным пайком  на уровне, который не уступает потребностям членов Правительства
2Обязауемся оплачивать все имеющиеся и будущие кредитные счета Елены до  их полной выплаты
3Позаботимся о регулярных оздоровительных процедурах для Елены, будь то сеансы массажа, отдых в санатории либо водные оздоровительные процедуры в сауне и бассейне.
4В связи с отсутствием представителей прессы на сегодняшнем празднике, обязуемся с помощью цыганской почты, рассказать всем знакомым , соседям и просто жителям г Днепропетровска как же славно мы повеселились у Вас в гостях

Данное обязательство дано целиком осознанно, с полным пониманием последующей за ним ответственности.

 Дата 26 августа 2009 года

Это я скопировала с последней работы на дне рождения...
 А провожу обычно как перепись гостей ,которые пришли поздравить именинницу... Типа через несколько лет она может захотеть вспомнить, кто же явился на праздник...Значит  надо просто увековечить свое присутствие здесь личной подписью.. Ну  а после собранных подписей  как обычно , переворачиваем лист , читаем и рассказываем, что те, кто собирал подписи уже успели гостей развести...

----------


## Курица

> Юбилярша всю жизнь проработала в роддоме


Из загашников(может, пригодится?):
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ АКУШЕРКЕ, ГИНЕКОЛОГУ


СПЕЦИАЛЬНОСТЬ ВАША, Я НЕ СКРОЮ,
ПОРОЖДАЕТ ШУТОК ХОРОВОД,
ВЫ Ж ХРАНИТЕ САМОЕ СВЯТОЕ – 
ЧТО ЛЮБОВЬ РОЖДАЕТ, ЖИЗНЬ ДАЕТ!

СКОЛЬКО ЖЕНЩИН, ЮНЫХ И НЕ ОЧЕНЬ,
ВАМ СУДЬБУ ДОВЕРИЛИ СВОЮ!
ПОМОГЛИ ВЫ СЧАСТЬЕ СДЕЛАТЬ ПРОЧНЫМ,
 УКРЕПИТЬ ЗДОРОВЬЕ И СЕМЬЮ.

БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ НАША БЕСКОНЕЧНА,
ДЛЯ НЕЕ НЕ ПЕРЕЧЕСТЬ ПРИЧИН…
ВАМ СПАСИБО ЖАРКОЕ ОТ ЖЕНЩИН,
И ЕЩЕ – ОТДЕЛЬНО – ОТ МУЖЧИН!

----------


## Анжелла

Люда, спасибо большое! Я скопировала и убрала. Мне очень нравится твои обещалки. Люди так реагируют, что их развели. :flower:

----------


## shoymama

[img]http://s12.******info/3415ff6f33f8bed7a35a21aaaeb1d9b2.gif[/img]
Еще раз поднимаю тему: нужна песня о Курске, не рэп.

----------


## Элен

> Ирина, проводила подписи на юбилее ,по такому принцыпу...
> Это была эстафета, команды бежали к мешкам с костюмами , прежде чем взять расписывались за вещь ( листы были прикреплены к планшетам ) кто быстрее .
> Потом я говорила , разве можно ставить свою подпись не зная за что , ещё и у нас в Германии. Потом зачитывала ,договоры , а в конце каждая команда танцевала танец ( по желанию юбиляршы), если не понятно ,пиши


Вот это да... у меня то же самое почти...Сейчас прочитала,мыслим похоже,закалка форума сказывается...Помню,что года два назад именно с мешками и костюмами придумала,никак не могла надумать что-то толковое,чтобы люди расписались запросто,всё чепуха какая-то в голову лезла,а потом возникла мысль объединить игру-карнавал в одну с этими росписями и прокатило здОрово.Только жаль,что уже многие гости знают про подвох,многие это проводят.Приходится каждый раз всё новые хитрости искать,чтобы люди не догадались.У меня была подводка,что типа как в армии - получил вещь - распишись,надевали на себя две команды,на скорость.В каждом мешке одинаковое количество париков,прикольных штучек,трусов,фартуки.Вообщем они расписываются,а потом уже зачитываем каждая команда свой лист.У меня тексты такие простенькие,но они все вместе громко зачитывают и потом такие глаза делают большие...
Задания выполняют сразу же,на подготовку пара минуток.
_Мы,нижеподписавшиеся,обязуемся  в  честь  Елены  при полном  обмундировании   исполнить  поздравительную  песню.
Мы,нижеподписавшиеся,обязуемся  в  честь  Елены  при  полном  обмундировании  исполнить  танец  маленьких  утят  с  перерождением  в  маленьких лебедей._Кому нужен танец утят-лебедей,пишите - пришлю.
Последний раз расписывались за то,чтобы дать имя звезде - согласны или нет.Когда пришёл звездочёт и вручал сертификат имениннице,она должна была дать новой звезде имя.Вот тогда два помощника побежали с планшетками и собрали подписи.Представляете какие команды были огромные,все ведь подписались.Вот тогда классно спели и станцевали...

----------


## вокся

> .Юбилярша всю жизнь проработала в роддоме!


Сноха работает в роддоме... Когда у них на день мед.работника был корпоратитив, то роддом к нему готовился с помощью http://citramonchik.narod.ru/index.htm этого сайта...
Они медики... Юмор  у них своеобразный... Может, что-то кому-то и сгодится...
Я с этого сайта брала про ветеринаров... У них тоже юмор свой)))

----------


## Мишкина

Друзья! У кого есть материал для СОЦИАЛЬНЫХ работников - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!! У них конкурс профессионального мастерства - кто готовил, может даже и по другой профессии - расскажите  - КАК????

----------


## лека

*shoymama*,
Оля вот  Курскский вальс http://webfile.ru/3918366

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оля, Курский край 
http://webfile.ru/3918378

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки - мальчики, те кому я посылала Лодочника архивом. Пожайлуста вышлите его по вот этим адресам, только без архива ( а то у кого то архив не открылся)... : sens1@ukr.net  , martynmuzika@mail.ru
А то у меня после кражи ноута его не осталось. Печатать - вспоминать некогда. Да и надоел мне до смерти эта рассылка :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

> Лодочника архивом. Пожайлуста вышлите его по вот этим адресам, только без архива ( а то у кого то архив не открылся)... : sens1@ukr.net


Ане Сенс выслала. А второго чела - не знаю, не выслала.:biggrin:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Скажите, пожалуйста, где у нас информация о днях рождения форумчан? Ткните меня носом.Спасибо!

----------


## Alenajazz

*myworld7*,
 В самом низу главной страницы форума. После статистики (сколько сообщений, кто новенький) :Aga:

----------


## Shusteer

Девочки и мальчики!  :Soldier: Простите за наглость!!Но я ещё раз вклинюсь с просьбой по идеям праздничного концерта, посвящённого принятию Присяги в Кадетской школе..

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*myworld7*,
Вверху найди слово календарь - там и увидишь.

----------


## syaonka

*вокся*,
*Курица*,
 Девочки, спасибо вам! :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Мишкина*,

Света , вот  кое-что про социальных работников.

*Поздравление социальному работнику*

Забрезжил рассвет, где-то из-за реки
Новый день, а каким же он будет?
Как живется Вам, милые старики,
Мои мудрые, добрые люди.
Длинной улицей сельской к Вам с утра я спешу,
Лучик солнца несу в подарок,
А еще подарю Вам, я кусочек души,
И улыбку, но ведь это так мало.
Всё в морщинках изрезанное лицо,
Что за жизнь Вам судьба настегала,
Звезды с неба я сброшу на Ваше крыльцо,
Но и этого будет мало.
Чем могу, тем стараюсь помочь,
И о каждом ушедшем тоскую.
Дорогие мои старики
Дайте, я Вас сейчас расцелую!


Я разогнал бы всех чинуш бы, 
Народных слуг, сиречь — господ. 
Лишь только социальной службе
Болеть доверил за народ.
 Как Маяковскому-поэту,
 Мне бюрократия чужда, 
И уважения к ней нету. 
Вот социалка — это да!
Работник социальной службы 
Обычным людям — друг и брат, 
И он заслуживает дружбы, 
Поскольку он не бюрократ.
Не смотрит, как сторонний зритель, 
На тихо страждущий народ: 
Он — гуманист, он — утешитель,
 Он руку помощи дает.
Нет для него, я твердо знаю, 
Чужой беды: он — нерв земной. 
И за него я поднимаю 
Бокал вина сегодня свой!
**
Ответ на вопрос социального работника 


- Женаты?- Да.- Есть дети?- Нет,- 
Смущённый следует ответ. 
- Поверьте, хоть вовсю стараюсь, 
В неволе я не размножаюсь...

----------


## romashakun

> Дорогие мои! На 25-е поступил заказ на юбилей 70 лет.Юбилярша всю жизнь проработала в роддоме! Подскажите, пожалуйста,как можно это обыграть!


Может обыграть, что к ней пришли врач или акушер из этого роддома, где она работала. И есть сценка, интересная, я ее делала. Очень хорошо прошла, если надо я вышлю. Сценка не моя, не помню, кто ее прислал. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Мишкина*,

Света, еще  кое-что вдогонку

*Это соцработа*.
 (на мотив "Наша служба и опасна, и трудна")

Наша служба и опасна и трудна,
И, на первый взгляд, как будто не видна.
Если кто-то в этом мире одинок,
Им нужна забота,
Значит, мы идём на помощь вновь и вновь,
Помогая , отдаём свою любовь-это соцработа.!

Часто слышим мы упрёки от родных,
Что порою оставляем их одних.
Лечим души одиноких стариков,
Ждущих, что поможет кто-то.
Помогаем выжить им в нелёгкий час,
И огонь наших сердец горит для вас-
Это соцработа!
__________________
Социальные частушки.

Социальная работа
По району славится.
Старички наши ,старушки
Нами не нахвалятся.

На работу я бежала,
Снова сбила каблучки.
Всё равно не опоздала,
И довольны старички.

Я в аптеку забежала,
За спиною двери скрип.
Сумку я лекарств набрала,
Нам не страшен птичий грипп.

В магазине подешевле
Я стараюсь всё купить,
Старичкам моим, старушкам
Как на пенсию прожить?

И опять в руках две сумки, 
Я по лестнице бегу,
Старичкам моим, старушкам
Я по дому помогу.

Пусть живут они подольше,
Не нуждаются ни в чём.
Будет нам работы больше,
Все мы трудности снесём.

Социальная работа,
Будешь ты нужна всегда.
И остаться без работы
Нам не светит никогда.
__________________

----------


## Элен

Вот танец утят,превратившихся в белых лебедей.

http:/*************.com/files/9d8g05bvg
http://rapidshare.com/files/27991064..._________1.mp3

Лена, я превышу свои полномочия и добавлю тебе в релиз свой вариант сведения твоих песенок.
swinging

http:/*************.com/files/wluvpnpsw

----------


## skomorox

А может мне кто-нибудь пересочинить этот текст для именинницы Нины? Про возраст говорить не нужно. Попросила, чтобы цыгане на юбилей пришли, а у меня их сроду не было. :frown:Надо хоть что-то ей слепить! Помогите!  :flower: 

Здравствуй, здравствуй, Николай,
Золотых цыган встречай! 
Поздравляем - пятьдесят!
И желаем – не хворать!

А ещё тебе желаем -
Молодым душою быть,
Не лениться, веселиться
На 100 лет нас пригласить!

Мы не просто так пришли –
Мы подарки принесли –
Море добрых пожеланий,
Океан любви, гаданий.

Принесли с собой веселье,
А ещё и вдохновенье,
Юбиляра поздравлять -
Значит петь и танцевать!

----------


## optimistka17

Ирочка! Вот что на скорую руку...:biggrin:

Здравствуй, здравствуй, наша Нина,
Есть для радости причина! 
Пришла пора цыган встречать!
Будем вместе танцевать!

А ещё тебе желаем -
Молодой душою быть,
Не лениться, веселиться
На 100 лет нас пригласить!

Мы не просто так пришли –
Мы подарки принесли –
Море добрых пожеланий,
Океан любви, гаданий.

Принесли с собой веселье,
А ещё и вдохновенье,
Будем Нину поздравлять -
Вместе  петь и танцевать!

----------


## Элен

> А может мне кто-нибудь пересочинить этот текст для именинницы Нины? Про возраст говорить не нужно.


Ай,ромалы,нас встречайте,
И по стопке наливайте.
С днём рожденья поздравляем,
Нине  счастья нагадаем.

А ещё тебе желаем -
Молодой душою быть,
Не лениться, веселиться
На 100 лет нас пригласить!

Мы не просто так пришли –
Мы подарки принесли –
Море добрых пожеланий,
Океан любви, гаданий.

Принесли с собой веселье,
А ещё и вдохновенье,
Нину  нашу поздравлять -
Значит петь и танцевать!

----------


## Tajussa

*skomorox*
Привет!  :flower:  Может так?
(на входе в зал "пристали" к любой даме, можно к ведущей... а потом пошли к виновнице торжества)
Дай, красотка, погадаю,
Да всю правду расскажу,
Ты зачем нас не пускаешь?
Нас ведь в этом зале ждут!

Двери - настежь, шире ставни, 
эй, ромалэ, не зевай,
Тут у  Нины праздник славный,
Табор наш, Нинуль встречай!

От души тебе желаем -
Про болезни позабыть,
Не лениться, веселиться
На 100 лет нас пригласить!

Мы не просто так пришли –
Мы подарки принесли –
Море добрых пожеланий,
Океан любви, гаданий.

Принесли с собой веселье,
А ещё и вдохновенье,
Нину будем поздравлять -
Значит петь и танцевать!

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

Девушки-украиночки!!!*Иванка*-у вас имя распространенное, мне надо кусочек песенки...А то я нашла только какую-то "Иванка-черная цыганка..."-вряд ли приехавшей с Украины на свадьбу в Скобаристан девушке понравится, что я ее ТАК позицинирую...
Подмогните с именной нарезочкой, а?............. :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

http://www.***********/music/3958123/ ту про Иванку-горянку (вместо звездочек музгруз)

----------


## swinging

> Что случилось с тобой, мудрый, знающий и отзывчивый swinging?


Я не думаю, что "доска объявлений" подходящее место для обсуждения моей персоны. Отвечу одно, каждый видит то, что хочет видеть. На этом и закончим обсуждение.

Удачи!

----------


## orhideya

Привет  всем  у  меня  к  вам  вопрос  вот  вы  выставляете  в  кинозале   свои   видео   со   свадеб, а   как  его   скачать?Я  хотела   скачать   мост     а   уменя  не  получается. Подскажите   как   можно. Заранее  спасибо!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Раюшка*,
http://www.***********/music/33414283/

"Какое небо голубое" кот Базилио лиса Алиса. Вместо звездочек поставь muzgruz.

----------


## shoymama

Рай, в скайпе забери, плиз

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Друзья! У кого есть материал для СОЦИАЛЬНЫХ работников - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!! У них конкурс профессионального мастерства - кто готовил, может даже и по другой профессии - расскажите - КАК????


 Команда "Квочки"
представление команды на конкурсе профмастерства.
Как будто квочки у своих цыплят,
у опекаемых хлопочем, суетимся:
Спешим в аптеку, в магазин, назад-
От беготни велосипед дымится.
Заботливы, как квочки, мы всегда,
за подопечных всей душой болеем.
Будь то невзгоды, не дай бог, беда, 
мы МЧС опередить сумеем.
"Что стар, что млад"-недаром говорят,
а мы на опыте на личном убедились.
как будто квочки у своих цыплят
оберегать мы старость научились.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
и ещё
Про то, как мы работаем.
Сказка о социально-реабилитационном центре.
Автор Николай Константинович Бузычкин.
Действующие лица: Гитарист-трубадур, Сказительница.
Гитарист(поёт) В одном отдалённом районе,
Двенадцатый дом от угла,
Хорошая девочка Тоня
Совсем без прописки жила..
Ни денег у ней, ни работы,
Лишь пятеро было детей,
И муж на российских просторах
Давно растворился, злодей.
Сказительница. Страшно подумать, что стало бы с бедной Тоней, не объявись в тех местах в ту пору лисичка-сестричка. Узнала лисичка о Тонином горе, взяла, да и превратилась в работника отделения социальной диагностики. Поставила она  Тонину семью на социальный патронаж, оказала единовременную помощь, с работой помогла, с пропиской и гражданством…
Гитарист (поёт) У Тони был родственник дальний,
Что деток её не любил,
Не ведал печали и горя,
Безбедно в достатке он жил.
Был с виду законопослушный,
Не дрался, не пил, не курил,
Но был лиходей кровожадный
И домик у ней отсудил…
Сказительница. И пошла бедная Тоня во чисто поле с детками, горько плача. Но тут откуда ни возьмись бежит ей навстречу волчище серый. Грохнулся волк о землю и превратился в работника социально-правовой помощи. Поведала ему  Тоня своё Горе. Побежал волчище по судам да по адвокатам, разослал кучу запросов всяких, да и выгнал «родственничка» из Тониной избушки, да ещё присудил ему пойти за тридевять земель отыскать Тоне мужа-защитника.
Гитарист(поёт) Пока это всё продолжалось
Детишки отбились от рук.
Забросили старшие школу,
У младшеньких корь и испуг.
И вечером поздно с работы, 
С утра на работу опять
И вроде бы ладится что-то,
Но не с кем детей оставлять.
Сказительница. Хотела, было, Тоня опять запечалиться, закручиниться, вдруг смотрит-бежит ящерка махонька. Покрутилась ящерка вокруг Тони, хвостиком помахала и превратилась в заведующую отделением социальной реабилитации. И сказала заведующая: « Не кручинься, Тоня, деток мы твоих определим в наше отделение, накормим, напоим, спать уложим. Воспитатели наши всяким наукам обучат, медсестрички от всякой хвори-напасти излечат». Так оно и случилось. И стала Тоня жить-поживать да добра наживать. И жених ей сыскался-королевич Елисей.
Гитарист и сказительница (поют)
Мораль нашей сказки такая,
Что если попал ты в беду,
И нет у детишек гражданства,
И денежек нет на еду,
Одежка, обувка худая
И грусть на печальном лице,
Поможет и словом и делом
Работник ГУРО СРЦ!

----------


## novinka15

> А ещё мне нужна любая русская народная мелодия в балалаечном исполнении...


Калинка http://narod.ru/disk/13159338000/Kalinka.mp3.html

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

http://files.mail.ru/LTIFSZ

Кот Базилио и лиса Алиса  "Какое небо голубое"

----------


## vz_event

Красавицы и красавцы)))
У меня начинается тяжлая эпопея написания сценария для свадьбы в зеленом стиле...То есть зеленая свадьба...Не помню где читала, но кто-то уже проводил..Помогите, кто чем может, у кого какие мысли?
Для начала сейчавс пытаюсь придумать текст для свадебных приглашений, просто  свадьба родного брата, абы как не хочется... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## novinka15

Доброе время суток! А кто какую песенку ставит на танец после породнения:

_"Тёщу зять выводит в круг! А свекор – невестку!
Свекровь с тестем вышли в круг и танцуют вместе!"_?

(спасибо автору за текст __ )

----------


## manja

> Для начала сейчавс пытаюсь придумать текст для свадебных приглашений, просто свадьба родного брата, абы как не хочется...


Во первых зеленая свадьба называется у всех народов по разному...
У одних это день свадьбы, а у других это год семейной жизни...
Догадываюсь что вы собираетесь отмечать год семейной жизни?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Доброе время суток! А кто какую песенку ставит на танец после породнения:


Я провожу этот блок породнения в народном игровом стиле....и потому народная музыка....где и в народном стиле преподносится танец с тещей...Здесь учавствуют все гости свадьбы...которые образуют свадебный круг....и так далее...
А если включаю сюда элемент с цветами семейный букет...где каждому участнику свадебного породнения как свекрови свекру тестю и теще жениху и невесте и их будущему ребенку...вручаются определенного цвета розы...или другие цветы...то идет медленная музыка... потому что тут другая цель... составить семейный букет...

----------


## skomorox

У кого есть музычка на танец Сиртаки? Скиньте мне, пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## Марья

> То есть зеленая свадьба...


девочки, мои дорогие!!!! Сколько раз говорила...зеленая свадьба - это СУТКИ семейной жизни, т.е. ВТОРОЙ день свадьбы.... Один год - это ситцевая.

----------


## manja

> девочки, мои дорогие!!!! Сколько раз говорила...зеленая свадьба - это СУТКИ семейной жизни, т.е. ВТОРОЙ день свадьбы.... Один год - это ситцевая.


Мариш  если бы ты увидела как у нас тут в Германии в переводе с немецкого или с францусского....называют юбилеи свадьбы то увидела бы, что совпадают только чаще всего серебрянная и золотая свадьба а остальные ...как только не величают...
Я уже этому не удтвляюсь и не спорю...

----------


## Марья

*manja*,
Мань, я только русский фольклор изучала.... :wink: "Молодо-зелено" - это как раз свадебное выражение, когда молодых проверяли - чему они за сутки научились.... За другие культуры и традиции ничего не говорю - не знаю их...

----------


## novinka15

> У кого есть музычка на танец Сиртаки?


У меня такаяhttp://narod.ru/disk/13160441000/%D1...D0%B8.mp3.html

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*skomorox*,
Иришка, "Сиртаки" у тебя на почте.



Милые, дорогие! СОС! Юбилей мужчине, 55 лет. Летчик. Идей пока нет, заказали только что. Завтра сценарий представить нужно. Компания небольшая, все мужчинки. Женщин только две. С одной стороны - такой кайф с мужчинами работать. С другой - испугалась что-то.

----------


## novinka15

> ,
>  Юбилей мужчине, 55 лет. Летчик.


Может, пойдет на фон

*Песня о гражданской авиации*

Слова и музыка Владислава Шубина
Исполняет автор

Над аэродромом - купол небосвода.
Пусть же с доброй вестью радио спешит,
Что сегодня будет летная погода,
Что сегодня будет праздник для души.

Припев. И мы взлетаем в небо, словно птицы,
Ведь нам дано судьбой такою жить –
В гражданской авиации работать и гордиться ей,
Гражданской авиации служить!
В гражданской авиации служить!

Вот считаем мили мы вокруг планеты,
Быстро и надежно, как от нас и ждут.
От родного дома на любой край света
Запросто проложим новый наш маршрут.

Припев.

Пусть на всех дорогах добрым остается
На земле и в небе след заветный наш.
Через все преграды пусть опять прорвется
И домой вернется каждый экипаж.

Песенка здесь http://narod.ru/disk/13161934000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*novinka15*,миленькая, спасибо. Конечно, пойдет. Напиши, как тебя зовут, пожалуйста в автоподписи.

Девочки, у меня готово для юбилея : почти вся говорильня, вся лирика. Не представляю себе игровой программы без женщин! Перед кем мужчины стебаться будут? Может поможет тот, кто мальчишники вел? Не представляю себе, как их вести. Всегда отказывалась. И тут такой сюрпрайз! Отказываться ни в коем случае не буду. Накумекаю что-нибудь. Поможете?

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Девченочки просьба! У кого есть,  кто может помочь на корпоративный праздник дипломами. Мне надо только текстовка, номинации. У фирмы 30 работников и всем хотят вручить  шуточные дипломы. Может кто-то это уже делал, я где-то встречала. Поисковик не помагает!  Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## novinka15

Ribka-тамадушка

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808 - тема "Документы( дипломы, грамоты, техпаспорта и т.д.) для свадеб, юбилеев".

----------


## shoymama

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
Смотри личку

----------


## manja

> Может поможет тот, кто мальчишники вел? Не представляю себе, как их вести. Всегда отказывалась. И тут такой сюрпрайз! Отказываться ни в коем случае не буду. Накумекаю что-нибудь. Поможете?


Привет
посмотри как сама что является мужскими любимыми темами...Например игры связанные с пивом и водочкой любимой...а также розыгрыши и приколы ...
Помнишь игры....измерить стаканами талию женщин которых только две...в уме конечно
удержать банку пива...
и еще множетство таких...игр существует...
а машины...автомобили...сколько для простора...мыслей можно придумать...
у кого какая? выигрыши и приколы...
и еще подумай в эту сторону...

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> *Ribka-тамадушка*,
> Смотри личку


Спасибо, очень большое! Супер!  :flower:

----------


## novinka15

Просьба!

Юбилей Дома культуры - может у кого что-либо есть по этой теме.

----------


## вокся

*novinka15*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112326 В последнем посте есть описание юбилейной идеи. Автор со мной поделился сценарием.
_...Ольга Усольцева! Ещё одно, теперь публичное, спасибо!..._
Наши в ДК зацепились за основную идею. Уверена, что праздник будет что надо!

----------


## Колесо

> Милые, дорогие! СОС! Юбилей мужчине, 55 лет. Летчик. Идей пока нет, заказали только что. Завтра сценарий представить нужно. Компания небольшая, все мужчинки. Женщин только две. С одной стороны - такой кайф с мужчинами работать. С другой - испугалась что-то.


*Аня,*первое что пришло на ум,раз одни мужчины,то поздравление от: "Хора мальчиков-зайчиков",ушки на макушки,песенку им и вперед!

----------


## skomorox

*myworld7*,

Аня, смотри личку.Там много всего, лётчик твой устанет!:biggrin:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*novinka15,
*
Мила, спасибо за песенку!

*Колесо,
*
Танюшка, будут зайчики. Из "Плейбоя"!

*manja,
*
Мариечка, сразу созрел почти весь план!

*skomorox,
*
Иришка, ну, ты даешь! Мой летчик, действительно устанет!

Девочки, огромное спасибо! Праздник будет!!!

----------


## вокся

Девочки-поэтессы!))) Помогите, пжа... Последнюю строчку (или две).

Пускай нас праздник этот собирает
Еще немало зим и славных лет!
Добра, любви и счастья всем желаем,
_И несомненных в бизнесе побед!_

мы - образовательное учреждение. Чего-нить про детей надо ввернуть... не вворачивается...

----------


## Shusteer

> Милые, дорогие! СОС! Юбилей мужчине, 55 лет. Летчик. Идей пока нет, заказали только что. Завтра сценарий представить нужно. Компания небольшая, все мужчинки. Женщин только две. С одной стороны - такой кайф с мужчинами работать. С другой - испугалась что-то.


Может провести типа приёмной врачебно-летательной комисси и вручения большого Красного диплома круглму отличнику(55лет всё-таки)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
И потом отдельным блоком под песенку "А я люблю военных, красивых здоровенных..." провести игровой блок с персонажем- дамочка в поисках своей половинки...Ну где-то так...

----------


## shoymama

*вокся*,

И ярких в педагогике побед!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> мы - образовательное учреждение. Чего-нить про детей надо ввернуть... не вворачивается...


Оксана, я не знаю для чего это стихотворение у тебя, но на всякий случай вот это, может пригодится В том году открывали конференцию учителей нач. классов, которые работают по системе Занкова. И мои дети из студии читали такие стихи
Здравствуй, друг, который справа.
Здравствуй, друг, который слева.
Вместе мы одна семья.
Вместе нам скучать нельзя.

Занковцев марафон- важное событие.
В эти дни вас ждут смелые открытия…

Дни задач и размышлений,
Дни высоких достижений.
Дни крылатых новостей.
Дни весёлых встреч друзей.

Мы в гимназии своей,
 Полной красочных идей,
Спорим, думаем, мечтаем,
В падежах слова склоняем.

И танцуем, и поём –
К аттестатам путь ведём.

Вам желаем всем удачи, 
Новых знаний и побед

Проигравших в зале нет.
слова мои. может пригодится

----------


## skomorox

никак не могу переделать куплет и припев для женщины Нины. (на мотив "Я готов целовать песок" В.Маркин). Помогите мне, пожалуйста! :flower: 

    Иногда весенними ночами,
    Часто думая, что он влюблен,
    Владимир не думал, что увидит Нину,
    Ею будет просто окрылён.

Припев: 
    Снова школа и друзья,
    Первая бутылка пива,
    А потом и Германия,
    Ах, как много ещё что было!

----------


## shoymama

Иногда весенними ночами,
Часто думая, что он влюблен,
_Вальдемар не чаял встретить Нину
И что её будет окрылен_
(или не думал вместо не чаял)

 Мож, так?

----------


## skomorox

Помогите ещё - надо бы слова про пиво заменить, всё-таки тётеньки пиво тогда не пили в школе!:biggrin: Что можно для тётеньки придумать?

Припев: 
Снова школа и друзья,
Первая бутылка пива,
А потом и Германия,
Ах, как много ещё что было!

----------


## manja

> Снова школа и друзья,
> Первая бутылка пива,
> А потом и Германия,
> Ах, как много ещё что было!


Снова школа и друзья
жизнь казалось тогда красивой
а потом и Германия
Ах, как много ещё что было!

----------


## skomorox

Маня, голова! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

Снова школа и друзья
жизнь тогда была красива
а потом Германия
Ах, как много чего было!

----------


## Eralashka

Всем доброе время суток! 
Очень нужен *голос холостяцкой жизни* или музыка на танец ХЖ, завтра свадьба. 
Я обычно делаю под песенку с именем жениха, а про Артема нет ничего подходящего... уже голову сломала чем заменить
Заранее спасибо :flower:

----------


## novinka15

> Всем доброе время суток! 
> Очень нужен *голос холостяцкой жизни* или музыка на танец ХЖ, завтра свадьба.


а может быть классика" Помоги мне..." http://narod.ru/disk/13180497000/kol...i_mne.mp3.html

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> Новинка-Милочка, спасибо за "Калинку", только файл уже удалён, можешь ли залить снова?


 на почте

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Раюшка*,
А "Привед, Медвед" не подходит?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
 "Косолапый мишка" Лебединского в узких кругах даже очень бы пошёл...

----------


## Раюшка

> *Раюшка*,
> А "Привед, Медвед" не подходит?
> 
> *Добавлено через 9 минут*
>  "Косолапый мишка" Лебединского в узких кругах даже очень бы пошёл...


Ооооо... а что за "Косолапый мишка"? На За(я)йцах такого не обнаружила...:biggrin:
Ааааа, зайцы ж с медведем не дружат... наверное, поэтому...:biggrin:

По поводу "Превед, Медвед!" - это сила!  :Ok: 
Как я могла забыть? :Vah:

----------


## Элен

> Иногда весенними ночами,
> Часто думая, что он влюблен,
> Владимир не думал, что увидит Нину,
> Ею будет просто окрылён.


Ир,если вдуматься - то ну ни фига не понятно - то думал,то не думал...
То иногда,то часто...Это я так,если копаться конечно уже в словах.
Иногда весенними ночами,
Думалось,что просто он влюблён.
Вальдемару и не снилось даже,
Что он будет Ниной  окрылён.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> Девочки-мальчики, ещё вопрос: что посоветуете на выход медведя - какую музыку?


Гуммибер - Gummi bär :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
[QUOTE=вокся]Пускай нас праздник этот собирает
Еще немало зим и славных лет!
Добра, любви и счастья всем желаем,
_И несомненных в бизнесе побед![/_QUOTE]
Улыбок детских и их яркий свет.

----------


## vz_event

Повторюсь..Обычная свадьба, перый день, просто тематическая, а тематика зеленый цвет, зеленые насаждения и вообще все, что связаног с зеленью))

----------


## vz_event

Вот такой текст у меня получился, поправте если что:rolleyes:

(имена гостей)

Свой жизненный путь
Мы вдвоем начинаем
На нашу свадьбу зеленую 
Мы вас приглашаем
По адресу, Сейфуллина-Шевченко Кафе Нинель 
В 17:30 просим там быть
Капуста на свадьбу -лучший подарок
Зеленый дресс-код  не позабыть

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Лена, а что такое "Привед , Медвед"?

----------


## an2yan

Может у кого-нибудь есть диплом "правой руки шефа". Я с компьютером на "вы", самой никак не придумать. 
И ещё... Хотя бы пару шуточных четверостиший на день рождения Толик (32 года, сварщик, не пьёт, стремится быть заместителем или "правой рукой" шефа).
Заранее, СПАСИБО!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*an2yan*,
Толик- сварщик хоть куда,
Шефа правая рука!:smile:

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
Он не курит и не пьёт,
Всем пример он подаёт!

----------


## Katjatja

> Повторюсь..Обычная свадьба, перый день, просто тематическая, а тематика зеленый цвет, зеленые насаждения и вообще все, что связаног с зеленью))


Мне это напомнило. Ирландский день святого патрика. ты почитай легенду может на мысль наткнешься.. 

а с зеленью и денежную тему связать можно, и детей

----------


## свадьба

Ребята, пригласили на девишник, в качестве гостя, подскажите, что интересного мне преподнести(в смысле шутки или розыгрыша). Просто я никогда не была на девишнике, что там происходит, кто знает , напишите!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Ооооо... а что за "Косолапый мишка"? На За(я)йцах такого не обнаружила





> Лена, а что такое "Привед , Медвед"?


Девочки, всё здесь
Шоб Мишка сразу не шокировал, не забывайте, про использование только в узком кругу:biggrin: :Vah: , может припевчик сгодится или со второго куплета... А вообще, это пародия на "Шоколадного зайца".

----------


## skomorox

Какой ещё можно общий танец для гостей сделать, если уже вот эти все будут задействованы?
1.Ламбада
2.Танец живота
3.Утята
4.Летка-енка
5.Сиртаки
6.Лезгинка
7.Цыганочка
8.Макарена

Рок-н-ролл, гопацульки, какн-кан, 7/40, яблочко, твист - всё это есть в танцевальном паровозике. 

Что ещё можно придумать?:frown:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*skomorox*,
 7\40, КАн-кан, русская плясовая....

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*skomorox*, совсем забыла про зажигательный рок-н-рол, а еще танго всегда отлично проходит

----------


## Мишкина

> Какой ещё можно общий танец для гостей сделать, если уже вот эти все будут задействованы?
> 1.Ламбада
> 2.Танец живота
> 3.Утята
> 4.Летка-енка
> 5.Сиртаки
> 6.Лезгинка
> 7.Цыганочка
> 8.Макарена
> ...


Хоровод
Кадриль
Яблочко
Твист
Рок-н-ролл
Калинка-малинка
Буги-вуги

----------


## skomorox

> Буги-вуги


А как буги-вуги танцуют?




> Хоровод


и хоровод?

:rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## manja

> Что ещё можно придумать?


а барыня? или казачок?
хава нагила, цыганочка, шейк, яблочко...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Анатольевна*,



> Вероника, не боишься, что поймут буквально и по кочанчику капусты каждый принесёт?


:biggrin: Сразу и бизнес семейный начнут.

----------


## zizi

*skomorox*,
 Ирина,я в последнее время под эту песенку делаю, движения придумала, объясняю и вперёд. (только там про Россию :wink:). Танцуйте девочки, гуляйте мальчики..mp3
Все в круг по принципу девочка-мальчик-девочка-мальчик.
1 куплет - девчонки идут в круг, мальчишки свистят и хлопают.
Припев - мальчишки ручки вверх, девчонки змейкой вокруг мальчишек ( в русском танце это воротца называется).
Проигрыш по кругу за руки танцуем, либо под ручки парами.
2 куплет - мальчишки в круг зажигают, девчонки визжат и хлопают.
Припев - девчонки руки вверх, мальчишки змейкой вокруг.
Проигрыш - то же самое.
3 куплет друг с другом в паре танцы.
Припев как в первый раз.
Проигрыш как всегда. ( я в микрофон подсказки делаю)
ВОТ!:biggrin: :Ok:  Такой массовый танец получается.

----------


## Katjatja

> Какой ещё можно общий танец для гостей сделать, если уже вот эти все будут задействованы?
> 1.Ламбада
> 2.Танец живота
> 3.Утята
> 4.Летка-енка
> 5.Сиртаки
> 6.Лезгинка
> 7.Цыганочка
> 8.Макарена
> ...


Танго можно.  гости и по трое его иногда танцуют.

----------


## Dium

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post2443010 загляните сюда, подкиньте идей, плиз!

----------


## Ладушка

Не могу найти тему, где обсуждается подготовка к свадьбе . И был  список, что необходимо  приобрести молодым... Ткните меня пожалуйста куда идти:smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

уважаемые форумчане, помогите пожалуйста в разработке сценария Дня пожилого человека. нужно связать его с 80-летием Московской области! может у кого-то есть похожий материал? заранее спасибо!

Shmidt3254018@yandex.ru

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Мишкина*,



> Друзья! У кого есть материал для СОЦИАЛЬНЫХ работников - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!! У них конкурс профессионального мастерства - кто готовил, может даже и по другой профессии - расскажите - КАК????


Света, я тут еще кое-что нашла (еще не поздно?)

Одиноким старикам от имени сотрудниц Центра социального обслуживания населения 
На мотив "Старики вы мои, старики...". 

Годы мчатся, как призрачный дым, 
По прошедшему колокол звонит… 
Ты вчера еще был молодым, 
А сегодня к земле уже клонит. 

Припев: 
Старики вы мои, старики, 
Ваша немощь - другим в назиданье: 
Пусть не высохнет русло реки, 
Что зовется Людским Состраданьем. 

Тяжелей одиночества нет. 
И тоска гложет снова и снова… 
Я сготовлю вам вкусный обед 
И утешу вас ласковым словом. 

Припев: 
Старики вы мои, старики, 
Мы проглотим тоску и печали. 
Золотые мои старики, 
Я хочу, чтобы вы улыбались. 

Потеряли вы сон и покой - 
Доктора прописали леченье. 
Медсестра своей легкой рукой 
Исцелит вас от ваших мучений. 

Припев: 
Старики вы мои, старики, 
Пусть зима за окошком лютует, 
Дорогие мои старики, 
Мы с болезнью еще повоюем. 

Чтобы верили вы в доброту, 
Чтобы страха не грызли оковы - 
Наша служба всегда на посту, 
Мы приходим к вам снова и снова. 

Припев: 
Старики вы мои, старики, 
Ваша немощь - другим в назиданье: 
Пусть не высохнет русло реки, 
Что зовется Людским Состраданьем.

----------


## Лина М.

> Одиноким старикам от имени сотрудниц Центра социального обслуживания населения 
> На мотив "Старики вы мои, старики...". 
> 
> Годы мчатся, как призрачный дым, 
> По прошедшему колокол звонит… 
> Ты вчера еще был молодым, 
> А сегодня к земле уже клонит.


По-моему, это песня-проводы на тот свет.
Бедные старички.... Им и так не сладко приходится, а тут еще столь "жизнеутверждающие" песни звучат. 
О правильности ударения в глаголе "звонит" я уже молчу. На фоне общего заунывно-похоронного текста, это не так важно.

----------


## ruslava

Согласна. Хоть я лично помочь ничем не могу, но поддерживаю, что песенка  :Jopa: , не лучший вариант :wink:
слова: старость, немощь, к земле клонит... и кто такое придумал?

----------


## Януська

Мда уж...опять на ночь глядя темка еще та...все равно что мое сообщение про "мы все умрем" :)))) Шоумаме после этого до сих пор небось не спиться :))))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> а теперь и ВАША- её ник-YZ В ПТ-СБ я работаю,в ВС


Риты, ты прямо не Рита, а радистка Кэт :))) Это что за шифровки? :)))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
КОЛЛЕГИ, дайте мне волшебного пендаля и пошлите в тему, где обсуждаются массовые гулянья?? Проще говоря мне нужны конкурсы, когда ведущие на сцене, а надо с толпой позаигрывать! Плиз!!!!

----------


## Лина М.

> Проще говоря мне нужны конкурсы, когда ведущие на сцене, а надо с толпой позаигрывать! Плиз!!!!


Могу тебе дать отредактированную мною "Разминку". С нее я начинаю все летние корпоративы. Последний раз, 29 августа, весь народ выстроила перед сценой и провела ее в качестве "Разминки для засидевшихся офисных работников".
Но она вполне покатит для любой публики. Хошь?
Да, и не пренебрегай старой-доброй Макареной! Она всегда идет отлично на больших сборищах.

----------


## Марья

> КОЛЛЕГИ, дайте мне волшебного пендаля и пошлите в тему, где обсуждаются массовые гулянья?? Проще говоря мне нужны конкурсы, когда ведущие на сцене, а надо с толпой позаигрывать! Плиз!!!!


Ян, напиши в личку Сереге Солисту... У него этого добрааааа....

----------


## Сильва

*Ладушка*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=118867 Это тема нужная

*Януська*,
 Тема есть, но сла-абенькая... Может, не та? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=61341

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ребята, зашла сюда, чтоб написать свою просьбу, а тут такое... Не могу выразить словами свое восхищение вами, комок в голе стоит. Сашеньке желаю скорейшего выздоровления!!! Я тоже в списке, скажите только куда нужно отправлять деньги. 



> "Спешите делать добро...." Девчонки, я просто железобетонно уверена, что добро другим нужно делать,


[IMG]http://*********ru/836109[IMG]http://*********ru/836109m.jpg[/IMG]m.jpg[/IMG]

Помогите, пожалуста, найти поздравление с юбилеем женщине нотариусу. Может кто-нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## Начинающая

Здравстуйте, уважаемые Дамы и Господа!!Я к вам обращаюсь за помощью или добрым советом. У меня на свадьбе у молодых будут только мамы (папы умерли). И вот я ищу, что бы такое для них сделать. Когда все родители на месте были я делала целовалки, награждала медалями , типа Супер-теща, Евро-тесть и т.д. А вот что придумать для мам одних, так, чтобы это было красиво, и трогательно.
Помогите мне, пожалуйста, либо подскажите где это можно найти - пробовала поиском, но выдается совсем не то.

----------


## Мишкина

> Здравстуйте, уважаемые Дамы и Господа!!Я к вам обращаюсь за помощью или добрым советом. У меня на свадьбе у молодых будут только мамы (папы умерли). И вот я ищу, что бы такое для них сделать. Когда все родители на месте были я делала целовалки, награждала медалями , типа Супер-теща, Евро-тесть и т.д. А вот что придумать для мам одних, так, чтобы это было красиво, и трогательно.
> Помогите мне, пожалуйста, либо подскажите где это можно найти - пробовала поиском, но выдается совсем не то.


Кристина! Иди в личку!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Уважаемые коллеги, мне нужен календарный листочек за сегодняшнее число. 
Вот такой как на фото .*

[IMG]http://*********ru/848399m.jpg[/IMG]
  (рамка у меня есть)
 Может у кого есть возможность, отсканировать и мне кинуть  на почтовик, в аську или скайп.  У коллеги офис открывается хочу подарить вот такую штучку-дрючку. сама я не делаю эту фишку на свадьбах, потому и календаря нет.
на вас уповаю.
 И, кто подскажет, что можно подарить на открытие офиса, коллеге- офис-обслуживание свадеб.

----------


## Януська

> Могу тебе дать отредактированную мною "Разминку". С нее я начинаю все летние корпоративы. Последний раз, 29 августа, весь народ выстроила перед сценой и провела ее в качестве "Разминки для засидевшихся офисных работников".
> Но она вполне покатит для любой публики. Хошь?


 Хочу, в личку :))) 

Девочки, что бы сказать подробнее, это будет Парад Невест, я буду на сцене со своим со-ведущим, а девочки в платьях и их болельщики внизу, вот для них-то мне и нужны какие-то замутки...

----------


## shoymama

Коллеги! Кому интересно, копирую  отчет Марины Бариновой:



> Была сегодня у Сашеньки!
> Очень общительная, контактная. :hiushki:  Чувствует себя хорошо, настроение бодрое.
> Мы с ней поболтали, поиграли, сделали картину из самоклеющийся бумаги, навили "маникюр» (покупала детский набор с наклейками для ногтей), посмотрели журналы.
> В палате хорошая, спокойная обстановка лежит еще одна девочка с мамой. Эта мама хвалила Сашу, говорит очень самостоятельная. Я забрала постирать крупные вещи, мелкие она стирает сама.
> Гостинцев у Саши много-полная тумбочка: есть фрукты, печенье, соки.
> Мы договорились, что я приеду в воскресенье и возьму с собой сына, они ровесники, думаю, им будет интересно.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки  подскажите, где можно найти что- нибудь ко дню воспитателя(в праздниках ко дню учителя побывала- не то...) буду проводить праздник (игры есть,  с чего начать...  хочется официальной части минимум-поздравление, ответное слово рук-ля,и пошло веселье...) как разогреть народ в самом начале?, кстати у завед. день рождения, но просили ее поздравить не долго(сделала фотошоповские картинки и поздравления к ним...спасибо форумчанкам за сайт фотошоповский, где нужна лишь фотография, а остальное сделает компьютер...подскажите как разогреть публику пока она еще за столом...)спасибо всем за то, что вы есть!!!
ВМЕСТЕ МЫ СИЛА!!!! (это стало еще более очевидно после истории с Сашенькой!!!это так важно- понимать, что если что-то случится, то отзавется ВЕСЬ МИР- это мы с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!)Юля
[IMG]http://*********ru/843264m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Привет  всем  сшила  я  костюмы   лебедей,  а  вот  как  их    применить  пока  еще  не   знаю. Подскажите  у  кого  есть  какие  идеи. Танец   лебедей   уже  что то  приелса. Может  их   както  выпустиь   с   поздравлениями    юбиляру  или  молодым. Помогите   своими   идеями. Заранее  спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## лека

Ребята подскажите пожалуйста, как можно сделать трогательную подводку или притча может есть (как та ребенок спросил у бога)только для отца. Юбиляр очень хорший отец, две дочки, три внука, постоянно возится с внучатами, хотя живут все отдельно, вот я и хочу подвести поздравление дочерей трогательно. А может есть трогательная подводка для родителей, им с женой в один день д/р, только ему 50, ей 49.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*orhideya*,
 Олеся есть песня лебединная верность очень грустная, может как-то связать преданность лебедей к молодым, только повеселей, чтоб было или у тебя прикольные костюмы? =))

----------


## Alenajazz

*orhideya*,
 Может, это навеет на мысли?

Россия — Лебедия Будущего

Лебедь — коренной гиперборейский символ, входивший в Пантеон гиперборейских божеств (Богов чудесной Северной страны).

Интересно, что на печати XVII века города Кронеборг (Карелия) также изображены Лебеди летящие клином, а над ними корона, что указывает на аналогию с историческими символами и образами Великобритании и объединенной Европы. Ныне этот город носит имя Куркиёки, а в 13—14 веках в этих живописных местах приладожья недалеко от Валаама, был Богородицкий Кирьяжский погост. С этими же окрестностями приладожья и Валаама связывают и ожидаемое возрождение Северной цивилизации.

Лебедь, как известно, одна из наиболее почитаемых русским народом птиц, ставшая почти, что олицетворением Руси. И не только олицетворением. По свидетельству византийского историка Х века императора Константина Багрянородного, сама территория, где жили древние руссы, именовалась Лебедией. Впоследствии это дало право Велимиру Хлебникову назвать новую Россию «Лебедией будущего».

Россия — это и есть Царевна-Лебедь. В этом возвышенном символе закодированы номинированные элементы древнейшей родоплеменной и социальной организации доиндоевропейских цивилизаций. С самого начала Лебедь выступал в качестве священной птицы и соответствующего тотема различных народов и пранародов, находившихся долгое время в стадии нерасщепленной общности и обособлявшихся затем по мере расселения по бескрайним просторам Евразии (процесс этот занял не одно тысячелетие).

По русским летописям и историческим легендам, сестра трех братьев — основателей Киева звалась Лыбедь. Лебедь одинаково популярен во всех частях света и, особенно — на Русском Севере. Недаром Николай Клюев в программном стихотворении «Песни Гамаюна» провидчески провозглашал: «Север — Лебедь ледяной».
4. Царевна — Лебедь, Валькирия, Лебедь — праматерь рода человеческого, плач Ярославны-Лебеди (Лады)

«Все сказочные фольклорные сюжеты о превращении человека в Лебедя, включая классический русский образ Царевны-Лебеди, восходят к гиперборейской традиции.

Морское божество Форкий — сын Геи-Земли и прообраз русского Морского царя сочетался браком с титанидой Кето. Их шесть дочерей, родившихся в гиперборейских пределах, изначально почитались как прекрасные Лебединые девы. О Форкидах, подобных Лебедям, обитающих на краю земли, окутанной вечной ночью, рассказывал еще Прометей в великой трагедии Эсхила. В немецких преданиях они трансформировались в колоритные образы Валькирий — крылатых дев, реющих над полем битвы».

Эти тайны полетов гиперборейцев не давали покоя исследователям во все времена. Так философ-космист (чекист, парапсихолог) А.В. Барченко в 20-х годах прошлого века ставил себе задачу открыть секреты гипербореев, связанные с расщеплением атомного ядра и использованием ими атомной энергии в военных целях. Ведь Гипербореи были первопокорителями воздушного пространства, Барченко интересовало, какова была летательная техника далёкого прошлого, как удавалось им перемещать по воздуху тяжёлые объекты. И ещё одна отрасль знаний, в которой преуспевали гипербореи, привлекала учёного-чекиста — они умели входить в контакт с Высшими Космическими Силами, Барченко полагал, что остатки такого рода знаний сохранились у саамских шаманов и много работал на Кольском полуострове. Есть сведения, что Барченко внимательно читал великого немецкого поэта, жившего в конце XII — начале XIII веков, Вольфрама фон Эшенбаха, который в громадном стихотворном романе «Парсифаль» (25 тысяч строк), по сути дела, собрал и подытожил накопленные к тому времени знания и фактический материал по Гиперборее.

Интересовавшие исследователей и поэтов сказочные Валькирии, по преданиям, как и полагается Лебединым девам, часто появляются у реки, сбрасывают лебединое оперение и плещутся в прохладной воде. Лебединых девы, сбросившие лебединое одеяние, превращаются в волшебных красавиц, здесь-то и подстерегает их добрый молодец. Ведь кто спрячет их одеяние — под власть того они и попадают. Именно так в «Песни о Нибелунгах» один из главных героев заставляет Лебединую деву предсказать ему будущее. По мифам славян, румынов и бурятов Девица-Лебедь, у которой добрый молодец однажды украл одежду из перьев, и стала праматерью их родов.

Образ Лебедя, Человека-Лебедя и лебединой символики проходит через всю историю культуры народов Евразии: от древнейшего ковша в виде Лебедя, найденного при раскопках первобытной стоянки (III—II тыс. до н.э.) на Среднем Урале и петроглифов Онежского озера до нежных античных Богинь с лебедиными крылами. Крылатые девы со стилизованным оперением встречаются и на русских вышивках.

Устойчивые представления о Лебединых девах прослеживаются до самых последних глубин, зафиксированных в литературных и фольклорных источниках. Представления, аналогичные индоевропейским, сохранились и у других народов, населяющих Север нашей Родины: у ненцев, например, также известен образ Богини-Лебеди.

Дева-Лебедь (Леда, Лада) — древний и всеобъемлющий образ. Сюжет брака человека с Лебедем или превращения в Лебедя распространен у многих народов, он нашел отражение и в ряде фольклорных образов, в т.ч. Царевна-Лебедь.

Девица-Лебедь на острове русов появилась не случайно. Античные авторы также писали о том, что обитают в северных широтах девы, которые могут оборачиваться птицами. Римский поэт Овидий, отбывавший ссылку в придунайском городе Томы, свидетельствовал, что женщины скифов достигают этого при помощи каких-то зелий. Так что А.В.Барченко, быть может, искал не то, и не там.

Кстати, имя Богини скифов, изображения которой найдены археологами в курганах причерноморских степей, — Дргим-паса или Аргим-пaca. Переводится это как «богиня Лебедь»! Отсюда следует удивительный вывод: по-разному переведенное в «Слове о полку Игореве» выражение «аркучи», из плача Ярославны, следует понимать и производить не от глагола «плакать», «причитать», a oт имени скифской богини Лебеди, Аргим (Арким) — Лебедь. Аркучи — кричать, петь по-лебединому. А Лебеди перед смертью поют. Оттуда пошло выражение «Лебединая песня». Именно в этом драматизм плача Ярославны.

Примерно тысячу лет спустя после Овидия в славянской земле вятичей среди женщин существовал обычай наряжаться птицей. Статная девица надевала платье с длинными, много ниже запястий рукавами, напоминающими крылья, и под музыку танцевала. Девиц этих называли русалками, а сами ритуальные празднества — русалиями. Не правда ли? Мы ведь с детства привыкли к тому, что русалки живут в воде, заманивают к себе добрых молодцев, и те навсегда исчезают в омутах, привороженные чарами и красотой хвостатых дев. Иногда pусалки сидели сидящими на берегу, расчесывающими волосы. Существуют они и по сей день, чему есть очевидцы. Возможно, они являются к нам из тонкого мира. Своими танцами русалки словно стремятся снова объединить миры: земной и небесный. Но в память о ком или о чем существовал ритуал славян?

У древних славян высшим существом божественного мира была Птица Матерь Сва. Сва вдохновляла на подвиги, помогала одолеть врагов, о чем свидетельствует «Велесова (Влесова) книга»: «И бьет Матерь Сва крылами и поет песнь боевую, и эта птица не само солнце, но от нее все началось».

Многие цивилизации знают богиню Лебедь Сва. От корня «Cва» происходит слово «Лебедь» в английском и скандинавском языках — Swan.

Лебедь-спутница греческой богини красоты Афродиты. На сосудах античных времен Афродита часто изображалась летящей на белокрылой птице. Но еще до греков Афродиту знали и почитали в Малой Азии. Там она признанная Мать богов. А это самый высокий из божественных титулов.

Так что же: Царевна-Лебедь — не зачарованная-заколдованная красна девица, а богиня?

До того как войти в сознание народов в образе Лебедя, Матерь богов имела другие имена.

Вот они: Изида, Анахита (богиня Ариев Средней Азии), Иннана (в Шумере «владычица небес»), Юнона (самая почитаемая богиня в Риме), Уна (главная богиня этрусков), Иштар (богиня Аккада), последнее ее воплощение — Дева Мария.

И Пушкин каким-то непостижимым чутьем уловил истинную, божественную природу Лебеди из сказки, рассказанной ему Ариной Родионовной. После той, первой записи, сделанной в 1828 году, пройдет три года, прежде чем сказка будет завершена. Поэт искал главную линию событий, которая так свободно потом соединила все его мысли. В первом варианте волшебные превращения и прочие чудеса происходят благодаря Царице-матери. В окончательном — их творит царевна-Лебедь. Главная тайна и чудо в том, что в своем многолетнем пути к этому поразительному прозрению поэт вплотную подошел к древнейшим народным истокам образа божественного Лебедя. Создается такое впечатление, что богиня явила ему себя, и он отобразил ее лик с фотографической точностью. Как величайшее откровение принимаю я портрет-описание вечно юной богини, какой ее увидел молодой князь Гвидон: Тут она, взмахнув «крылами./ Полетела над волнами/ И на берег с высоты/ Опустилася в кусты./ Встрепенулась, отряхнулась/ И царевной обернулась:/ Месяц под косой блестит,/ А во лбу звезда горит:/ А сама-то величава,/ Выступает будто пава…».

(Демин Валерий Никитич «Загадки русского Севера», В. Щербаков www.subscribe.ru)
5. Символ Лебедя в разных религиях и у разных народов

Сочетая в себе две стихии: воздуха и воды, Лебедь является птицей жизни, и одновременно, олицетворяя закат дня — Солнцем.

Лебедь символизирует также одиночество и убежище и является птицей поэтов.

Песня умирающего Лебедя — это песня поэта, а его белизна — искренность.

В славянской мифологии Лебедь относится к почитаемым, «святым» птицам. В северной Руси Лебедь ставится выше других птиц, о чем свидетельствует, например, сказочный сюжет о выборе Царя-птиц, которым становится белый Лебедь (а не орел, как в других традициях). Красота этой птицы породила множество легенд про дев — Лебедей. Они владеют тайной напитка бессмертия: сказочная Белая Лебедь — обладательница живой воды и молодильных яблок.

В христианстве белый Лебедь — это чистота, милосердие и символ Девы Марии. Его предсмертная песня символизирует страдания мучеников и христианское смирение.

У кельтов лебединые божества по природе солнечные и являются благодетелями людей; они обладают заимствованной у Солнца и воды способностью излечивать; ассоциируются с солнечной колесницей и символизируют щедрость, любовь и чистоту, а их музыка имеет магические свойства. Лебеди с золотыми или серебряными цепями вокруг шеи олицетворяют сверхъестественный облик божеств. Согласно поверьям древних германцев, девушки могут превращаться в пророчествующих Лебедок («Песнь о Нибелунгах»).

У китайцев Лебедь — солнечная птица, Ян.

В греко-римской традиции Зевс (Юпитер) в образе Лебедя предстал перед Ледой, от этого союза с ним Леда (Лебедь, Лада) родила яйцо, из которого появилась Елена. Этот миф представляет собой вариант космогонического мифа о происхождении мира из космического яйца.

Лебедь символизирует любвеобилие, связан с Зевсом, Афродитой, Аполлоном, Орфеем… Посвящен Афродите (Венере), а также Аполлону как солнечному богу. Лебедь присутствовал при рождении Аполлона, солнечного бога; с ним связана сила пророчества.

Лебедь у эвенков — вожак стаи птиц, несущих душу Шамана.

В Древней Индии имеется «пара Лебедей, которые есть Хам и Са, живущие в сознании Великого и питающиеся лишь медом цветущего лотоса знания» (Саунда-рья Лахари). Птица Хамса, или Калаханса, — «Лебедь в Пространстве и Времени», символ Брамы, символическая птица, роняющая в Хаос яйцо, которое превращается во Вселенную. Птица Хамса вырезалась на стенах храмов и символизировала совершенный союз, к которому стремятся небесные существа

Лебеди символизируют также Вдох и Выдох, Дыхание и Дух.

Брахма едет верхом на Лебеде, гусе или фазане. Лебедь или гусь — его эмблема. Это волшебная птица, отложившая на воды Космическое Яйцо, из которого появился Брахма. Верховный Лебедь (paramahamsa) — всеобщее основание.

Лебедь связан и с солнцем; так, в «Тайттирия-брахмане» некий риши (мудрец) силой своего знания превращается в золотого Лебедя, летит на небо и соединяется с солнцем.

Аналогом Гуся-хамсы в угро-финском эпосе (а угрофинны составляют значительную часть населения нашей страны и даже русского народа, который не является чисто славянским) является Утка.

Женской ипостасью Бога Брахмы и богиней мудрости, считается СараСвати, она дарует своё покровительство тем, кто стремится постигнуть Творца Вселенной и его закон — Дхарму. В иконографии Сарасвати изображается в виде молодой женщины, восседающей на цветке лотоса и держащей священные писания Веды в одной руке и символ истинного знания — в другой. Двумя другими руками она играет на древнейшем музыкальном инструменте Вине. Четыре руки

…Манас (ум), Буддхи (интеллект), Читта (обусловленное сознание) и Ахамкара (эго).

…Манас и Буддхи вместе держат Вину — индийскую лютню. Это показывает, что истинно знающие учителя настраивают ум и интеллект ищущего ученика и извлекают из него музыку жизни. Если ум не «настроен», то доминирует умственное возбуждение и дисгармония с миром.

…Читта держит Священные писания, подразумевая, что только знание Священных писаний может принести нас к Истине.

…Ахамкар держит четки, показывая важность мантр и медитации.

Ее сари, всегда белое, напоминает нам, что все ценное знание должно быть чистым и незапятнанным неистинностью. Красивый Лебедь напоминает нам, что надо отделять шелуху от зерна истинного знания. Белый Лебедь — символ Духа и незапятнанной человеческой Души.

В древнейших на Земле книгах мудрости — Ведах богиня «Сарасвати» (санскрит: «водяная», «изящная»), выступает в древнеиндийской мифологии олицетворением одноимённой священной реки ариев (существует мнение, что Сарасвати — сакральное название Инда, реки на сев. — западе Индии).

«Самая материнская», «самая лучшая богиня», «не ошибающаяся», «приносящая радость», «господин добра», «та, в которой покоятся все сроки жизни», «убивающая врагов», «несущая награду» — вот тот неполный перечень восторженных эпитетов, которыми награждалась в древнейших на Земле книгах мудрости — Ведах богиня «СараСвати»

Издревле святые и высокодуховные люди в Индии придают большое значение почитанию СараСвати как богини духовного просвещения и просветления, как покровительнице наук, искусств, а также всех тех, кто ими занимается. Считается, что каждая женщина должна овладеть 64 искусствами Сарасвати, среди которых: телесные упражнения, пение, танцы, употребление украшений, искусство нарядов, шитья, прикрывания тела одеждой, чтение книг, искусство побеждать, игра на Вине (настраивающей ум и интеллект ищущего ученика и извлекающей из него музыку жизни).

У Сарасвати золотая колесница, она богата лошадьми, защищает певцов, связана с поэзией, она — богиня священной речи. Ее милостью человек может получить знание предыдущего рождения, освобождение от цепи рождения и смерти и достичь окончательной цели Шаджа Аваста (исходное состояние) — Единства с Высшей Душой. Сарасвати — это та, кто дает сущность (′сара′) нашему собственному «Я» (′Сва′)

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Julia5282*,
http://www.pozdravleniya.biz/scenarii/vospitatel/0.html  - тут смотрела?

Оксана Дёмина
СПАСИБО ВОСПИТАТЕЛЮ

У воспитателя работа -
Это та еще забота!
Надо сопли вытирать,
Песни петь и танцевать.

Расчесать, поцеловать,
Накормить и укачать.
Тот смеётся, тот рыдает,
Этот палкой всех гоняет.

Постарайся, уследи,
В целости всех сбереги.

Тут с одним-то ой как трудно,
А у Вас их и не счесть.
Это сколько же глаз нужно?
Да и рук, ну точно шесть.

Мы спокойны за детей,
За своих карандашей.
Вам спасибо от души
И поклон Вам до земли!

Вот тут была?
http://www.solnet.ee/holidays/s24.html#01

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Привет  всем  сшила  я  костюмы   лебедей,  а  вот  как  их    применить  пока  еще  не   знаю. Подскажите  у  кого  есть  какие  идеи. Танец   лебедей   уже  что то  приелса. Может  их   както  выпустить   с   поздравлениями    юбиляру  или  молодым. Помогите   своими   идеями. Заранее  спасибо!


  какого цвета лебеди? Может их обыграть как маленьких еще лебедей- утят...подающих большие надежды..Мол-подрастающее поколение танцует рок-н-рол или "а мы танцуем лезгинку ...в оранжевых ботинках"...

----------


## Ларико

Приветствую всех! Тут Инночке "Бурный поток" нужна песня для картинки "Юлия Тимошенко" ну помните, попуасы, космотнавты и т.п. Я не знаю какую песню ей выслать? У меня нет украинских. Любую? Или какую? Подскажите, пожалуйста! Я ей пообещала.
Еще может вдруг у кого-то есть готовая перетанцовочка Таня+Саша   и   Алина+Саша? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тут Инночке "Бурный поток" нужна песня для картинки "Юлия Тимошенко" ну помните, попуасы, космотнавты и т.п. Я не знаю какую песню ей выслать? У меня нет украинских.


у нас в Украине специально для нее была написана песня  " Юля косу носить"
заводная такая...
нужно поискать через поисковик, откуда скачать...
вот здесь вот глянь: http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1961/196156.shtml

----------


## Мишкина

Друзья!!! Срочно нужна нарезка для имени РИММА - у кого есть подулитесь со мной, только не "Римма, прости" ....
 такая есть, НО не подходит (((

----------


## Natali_T

sos! Нужны песни про Рустама и Олега, помогите!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Natali_T*,
 Наташа, имя Олег, если не ошибаюсь, есть в музразделе. У себя тоже поищу.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Natali_T*,
Наташа, я тебе троих Олегов послала. Надеюсь, хоть один подойдет. Иди на почту.

----------


## Shusteer

Девчонки-поэтессы! Выручте пожалуйста!!! После 3 месечного застоя появился заказ (завтра работаю) Условно тему обозначила "Зажигай!!!", т.к юбиляр по профессии электрик...По темпераменту сдержан, а гостевой народ хочет оторваться. Нужен прологовый стишок короткий со смыслом, типа: Алексей Николаевич, пусть и занесла тебя судьба из Тамбовской области на север, и не сбылась твоя мечта поступить в Печорское речное училище, но тихий огонёк твоей души согревает родных и друзей.Зажги по полной сегодня.!
 Отчёт о проведённом мероприятии сразу же выставлю со сценарием, если успею напечатать(боюсь по плану придётся работать)

----------


## Ларико

Девушки! Скажите, пожалуйста, чем можно "запугать":eek: гостей, чтобы они не занимали места молодоженов???? Ну не хочу я, чтобы они их занимали!!!! Голову ломаю, как бы так ненавязчиво сказать, чтобы этого не было???:biggrin:

----------


## лека

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лар на какой-то свадьбе видела делали таблички занято как в кафе, когда уходили молодые ставили на стулья.

----------


## Касатик

Девченки, КАРАУЛ, завтра ответственная свадьба, а я три дня ползаю по музыкалке и не могу подобрать мелодию для первого тоста, это будет (или без музыки не будет:frown:) легенда о двух любящих людях, которые искали счастья, а нашли его в своем доме...Пожалуйста, выручите....

----------


## manja

> Девушки! Скажите, пожалуйста, чем можно "запугать" гостей, чтобы они не занимали места молодоженов???? Ну не хочу я, чтобы они их занимали!!!! Голову ломаю, как бы так ненавязчиво сказать, чтобы этого не было???


Повесте гелевые шары...то есть привяжите их за вилочки или ложки что на столе у молодоженов....
А еще и у свидетелей...А на шариках можно сделать жених и невеста...или просто шарики будут с сердечками...
А гостям так и можно потом сказать....Два сердца сегодня соеденились...И вот эти сердечки сегодня ша шариках показывают нам наглядно что именно там,  будут сидеть сегодня жених и невеста со своими свидетелями и радоваться своему счастью...а мы будем радоваться глядя на них....

----------


## Касатик

> Голову ломаю, как бы так ненавязчиво сказать, чтобы этого не было???


Может быть, "примету" какую-нибудь придумать? Ну, допустим, кто занимает места молодоженов обязательно навлечет на себя неприятности в ближайшие три дня:eek: Или оч мягко просто ПОПРОСИТЬ, чтобы гости не омрачали такой день, т.к. ЭТИ места бывают у людей ТОЛЬКО один раз в жизни, и "сгонять" их оттуда является признаком плохого тона?...

----------


## manja

> Девченки, КАРАУЛ, завтра ответственная свадьба, а я три дня ползаю по музыкалке и не могу подобрать мелодию для первого тоста, это будет (или без музыки не будет) легенда о двух любящих людях, которые искали счастья, а нашли его в своем доме...Пожалуйста, выручите....


http:/*************.com/files/eyrjwyk8w

http:/*************.com/files/45sibhowr
вот можно эту мелодию....
Я помню что в прошлом году....выложила эту легенду на форум..Я еще тогда первой попробовала рассказать на музыку....и выложила ссылочку  на мой рассказ...
Эту легенду я перевела с немецкого на русский... Ее впервые прочитал мой крестник в Герм ании в церкви на нашей свадьбе... И вот теперь я уже увидела что очень многие используют ее на свадьбе...
пусть эта легенда принесет счастье всем молодым так же, как она принесла и нам с мужем...

----------


## Shusteer

> Может быть, "примету" какую-нибудь придумать? Ну, допустим, кто занимает места молодоженов обязательно навлечет на себя неприятности в ближайшие три дня Или оч мягко просто ПОПРОСИТЬ, чтобы гости не омрачали такой день, т.к. ЭТИ места бывают у людей ТОЛЬКО один раз в жизни, и "сгонять" их оттуда является признаком плохого тона?...


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## manja

> Может быть, "примету" какую-нибудь придумать? Ну, допустим, кто занимает места молодоженов обязательно навлечет на себя неприятности в ближайшие три дня Или оч мягко просто ПОПРОСИТЬ, чтобы гости не омрачали такой день, т.к. ЭТИ места бывают у людей ТОЛЬКО один раз в жизни, и "сгонять" их оттуда является признаком плохого тона?...


Считаю такие заявления недопустимым ..по отношению к местам молодоженов...
Может быть вы и будет потом той плохойц энергией что навлечете на молодых...
И вообще не придумывайте приметы и не подставляйте сами себя...
Примет по отношению к местам молодых и так достаточно...
Почитайте в теме свадьбы...И я и Марья выкладывали их достатоточно...И они эти приметы говорят сами за себя...

----------


## Natali_T

> *Natali_T*,
>  Наташа, имя Олег, если не ошибаюсь, есть в музразделе. У себя тоже поищу.
> 
> *Добавлено через 15 минут*
> *Natali_T*,
> Наташа, я тебе троих Олегов послала. Надеюсь, хоть один подойдет. Иди на почту.


Аня, спасибо! Пойду получать. А в музразделе я смотрела, у меня почему то не скачивается.
Может про Вадима есть что-нибудь, не блатное :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девушки! Скажите, пожалуйста, чем можно "запугать" гостей, чтобы они не занимали места молодоженов???? Ну не хочу я, чтобы они их занимали!!!! Голову ломаю, как бы так ненавязчиво сказать, чтобы этого не было???
> __________________


Повесить на спинки табличку - Места не занимать - штраф 5000. За 10000 пусть занимают :wink:...
А вообще - ты же свадьбы работаешь... нравится - не нравится, это часть традиционной свадьбы. Просто сделай для себя самый интересный вариант, обыгрывая этот момент и он тебе самой начнет очень нравиться :biggrin:...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> подскажите как разогреть публику пока она еще за столом...)


 Я в прошлом году, нарядила воспитателей в костюмы для дет. сада и они выступали так
Детские обещания.
Частушки.

1. Воспитателям и няням
Поцелуй воздушный шлём.
Ради праздника такого
Мы частушки пропоём.

2. Нелегко послушным быть
И, играя, не шалить.
Ради праздника такого
Быть хорошими готовы!

3. Всем мы будем улыбаться
И не будем обзываться.
Ради праздника такого
Вежливыми быть готовы!

4. Днём в кровати ляжем дружно,
Уговаривать не нужно.
Ради праздника такого
Лечь поспать – ну что ж такого?

5. Обещаем, вам не драться,
Кашу есть, не задираться.
Ради праздника такого
Быть примерными готовы!

6. Очень просят малыши:
Веселитесь от души.
Ради праздника такого
С вами танцевать готовы!

----------


## вокся

> Девочки  подскажите, где можно найти что- нибудь ко дню воспитателя


*КЛЯТВА ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕЙ*
_Указания: сделать серьезное лицо и положить правую руку на сердце, произносить с чувством._ 
Я, ___________________________________________________________ (Ф. И. О.), 
вступая в ряды воспитателей детского сада «_____________», торжественно клянусь: 
1. Вставать на работу по звонку будильника; если кто-то держит в постели, отцепить эти жадные руки и вставать, вставать, вставать. Клянусь! 
2. Плохое настроение оставлять за дверью ОУ и каждое утро надевать маску счастливой, деловой, богатой, обаятельной и привлекательной женщины. Клянусь! 
3. Готовиться к занятиям вовремя и профессионально, если методист открывает мою дверь. Клянусь! 
4. Торжественно обещаю еженедельно  писать планы, как любовный роман, который стал бестселлером года. Клянусь! 
5. Чужих детей любить больше, чем своих. Клянусь! 
6. Овладеть по совместительству такими специальностями: 
— младший помощник воспитателя; 
— дворник; 
— плотник; 
— штукатур-маляр; 
— дизайнер; 
— швея-мотористка 
и прочими специальностями, необходимыми для повышения качества образования в ОУ. 
7. Ежедневно говорить родителям всех своих воспитанников, что их дети самые умные, воспитанные, лучшие на свете, послушные, несмотря на то, что после работы пью валерианку и другие успокоительные средства. Клянусь! 
8. На прогулках, где обсуждаются все  мировые вопросы и сексуальные проблемы от соседей до мировых звезд, при виде администрации вовремя принять рабочий вид и оторвать пятую точку своей опоры от скамьи соседнего участка. Клянусь! 
9. Выть активным работником нашего коллектива, принимать участие в конкурсах городского, областного, республиканского и галактического значения. Клянусь! 
10. Быть примером для подражания ребенка. 
Кто на себя глядит, 
Свой видит лик, 
Кто видит лик свой — 
Цену себе знает. 
Кто знает цену — 
Строг к себе бывает. 
Кто строг к себе, 
Тот истинно велик! 
Клянусь!

----------


## Ильич

> Девушки! Скажите, пожалуйста, чем можно "запугать" гостей,


Кнопкой на стуле

----------


## Ларико

> нравится - не нравится, это часть традиционной свадьбы. Просто сделай для себя самый интересный вариант, обыгрывая этот момент и он тебе самой начнет очень нравиться


У меня это было любимым местом на свадьбах. Но НАДОЕЛО!!!! И занимает много времени! А мне мало шести часов! 
И еще у меня есть под это костюмы, и я сама выбираю 2 пары и занимаем места, но иногда (что мне совсем не нравится) просто садятся люди, надевают на голову салфетку и требуют ерунду! Я стараюсь опередить события, но иногда все же меня опережают, редко, но бывает. Да суть не в этом. Мне просто надоело и всё. Тем более это надо делать на второй день. Вот и спросила как лучше предотвратить то, что мне не нужно.
       Почти все варианты нравятся:smile:, конечно, приметы сочинять сама не буду. Да и школьные забавы с кнопками тоже.:biggrin:

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! Мальчики! Дорогие выручайте!!!
Нужна нарезка веселенькая и смысл чтоб приличный был про РИММУ!!!! Только этого имени нет, а человечек важный!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Да и школьные забавы с кнопками тоже.


А мне с кнопкой понравилось. Посмеялась

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки мои! Завтра свадьба с элементами пионэрии! Исправьте ежели что не так!!!

Гость!!! На свадьбе веселиться,
Не кукситься, не прятать лица – 
Будь готов!
Всегда готов!

Выпив – громко крикнуть Горько!
Петь играть, да и не только – 
Будь готов!
Всегда готов!

Молодым дарить подарки
И светить как солнце ярко
Будь готов!
Всегда готов!

******************************************************************


Принимаем Вас сегодня в пионеры
Быть всегда, во всем желаем первыми
Что б семья ваша всегда была примером
Вот что значит быть сегодня пионером!

Плодиться- размножаться,
Друг с другом не ругаться
Будьте готовы!
Всегда готовы!

Жена! Вкусно кормить мужа,
Почаще устраивать романтический ужин
Будь готова!
Всегда готова!

Муж! Жену баловать, 100раз в день целовать
На руках её носить, ювелирный весь скупить!
Будь готов!
Всегда готов!

----------


## вокся

*marisha612*,
я бы слово _кукситься_ заменила. Мне было сложно произнести "по-пионерски" это четверостишие. Может простенькое "не грустить"?

----------


## Гвиола

*Мишкина*,имя-то есть,т.е. есть песни про Римму,но не очень веселенькие. Есть две: одна рэп "прости Римма", а вторая блатняк "Возвращайся Римка"! Надо?

----------


## Марья

> Считаю такие заявления недопустимым ..по отношению к местам молодоженов...


Маняша, согласна с тобой! И не только по отношению к местам молодоженам, а вообще к народным традициям. Это наше культурное наследие в том числе. И ничего в этом наследии нет бессмысленного или глупого. Честное слово, обижена даже... :frown: Точно, иваны, родства не помнящие....

----------


## swinging

> Да суть не в этом. Мне просто надоело и всё. Тем более это надо делать на второй день. Вот и спросила как лучше предотвратить то, что мне не нужно.


Может быть это нужно кому-нибудь, кроме тебя. Вдруг окажется так, что на банкете ты ведущая, а не тот, ради кого устраивается мероприятие? Может певцам в кабаках не нравятся песни, которые им заказывают, и кстати, платят деньги или не все диджеи в восторге от Сердючки? Что же им теперь работу бросать? Идти разгружать вагоны? Или снег зимой убирать во дворе? Ну, не знаю, уж лучше Сердючка! Или включить на свадбе вместо Сердючки электрохаус или драмэндбейс? Посмотреть на сколько у кого хватит терпения? А то прям спасу нет от этой Сердючки, ну, надоела и всё!!!

Удачи!

----------


## Ларико

В который раз пожалела, что задала вопрос.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Мой вопрос снят. Спасибо всем, кто ответил.

----------


## shoymama

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лар, не обращай внимания! [img]http://s15.******info/ac750133d5c6f779ed827742f2f9938c.gif[/img]

----------


## Марья

> В который раз пожалела, что задала вопрос.


Ларис, ты просто получила ответ, не тот, который ждала...Но ответ-то все равно был...

----------


## Гвиола

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лара,а у меня никогда места молодых не занимают.Это я все шесть часов их занимаю,что инициативу гостевую и проявить некогда!:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,

где ты таких смайликов надыбала? :biggrin:У тебя их целый склад!  :Vah: Поделись! :flower:

----------


## Марья

> что есть примета, если за все время никто не займет места молодоженов, то быть им вместе...рука в руке, всю жизнь  до старости". Или есть примета, что места занимать-плохой знак..В общем на этом сыграть.


а такой приметы НЕТ!!!!!!!
 есть примета присаживаться на дорожку, есть примета присаживаться за покойником, чтобы смерть в дом не вернулась, есть примета присаживаться на места молодых, чтобы перед первой брачной ночью поделиться с ними силами и здоровьем. И именно ЭТА примета во всем нашем гостеприимстве, когда мы любого гостя просим присесть в доме... И не надо путать божий дар с яичницей! Это этикет наших предков. И я считаю, что его нужно уважать, а не перевирать и извращать. Мы и так уже про все свои корни напрочь забыли... Давайте не будем усугублять!!! ИМХО

----------


## shoymama

Делюсь:  http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.119926.html

----------


## Ларико

Чую. Утром форум открывать не нужно будет. Спасибо еще раз! Всех люблю.

----------


## Sens

Други! Просьба - киньте в меня песню *"Потому что мы пилоты"* в оригинале, а то нашла только в исполнении группы "Корни" - мутота страшная. И еще, если есть "Мы летим, ковыляя во мгле". Короче про пилотов все.
Вот сюда: sens1@ukr.net
Моему "спасибо" не будет границ!

----------


## shoymama

Друзья, кидаю ссылочку, чтобы не копировать сюда все сообщения о Сашеньке. Кому интересно - смотрите сюда. http://tamada-plus.ru/forum/viewtopi...=7889&start=15
И сразу вопрос: открывается у вас страничка?

----------


## Ларико

> Друзья, кидаю ссылочку, чтобы не копировать сюда все сообщения о Сашеньке.


Ой, Оля!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ты человечище! Спасибо! Прочитала, даже светлее стало!!!!! Молодцы все!

----------


## Ладушка

*shoymama*,
Оленька, спасибо!  
Сейчас  можно  информацию о Саше писать в этой теме 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128611&page=8
Страница у меня открывается.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> открывается у вас страничка?
> __________________


всё открывается

----------


## Марья

*shoymama*,
Оль, я на тамаде+ зарегилась и потеряла пароль...ты уж девчонкам там передай наш поклон нижайший... :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Мариш, да они почти все тут:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Короче про пилотов все.


Есть классная песня "Баба-летчик" группы "Каберне-Денёв"

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте все, кто меня знает и помнит!
У меня очередное несчастье- переустановили Винду, на какую-то новую версию, 4 дня глючила, а сегодня сломалась окончательно.
Причём так, что полностью пропала ВСЯ информация с диска Д.Я осталась полностью без ничего!!!!
Завтра приедет мастер, что-то будет пробовать, но... надежды мало...
Я умоляю на почту мне прислать то, что нужно срочно:
1-Шляпу
2-Лодочник
3-нарезки по именам
4-музыка на академию поцелуев
5-Ласточку
6-букет с лентами
Честно говоря, я в шоке, мысли разбегаются...
7-музыка, а может кто-то микс сделал, для гитаристов
Ну и всё, что сочтёте нужным!
Блин, столько всего было....
Комп велели выключить и до прихода мастера не включать, поэтому прощаюсь...Надеюсь не навсегда. ПлАчу...

----------


## ovesil

всем  привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, где-то видела ролик-фильм ведущая делала для своего мужа (такой солидный мужчина) на юбилей и вставляла там его фото то в купюры, то на футболки и подписи были что-то типа весь город готовился к его юбилею и даже гознак выпустил "денежку", газеты и журналы тоже печатали его фото... Помогите найти срочно!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ну и всё, что сочтёте нужным!


Танечка, у меня уже 2 часа ночи, поэтому много не могу послать. Лови мысли, Багету и несколько нарезок имён.

*Форумчане!!!!!* у меня вопрос.
У меня Есть музыка РАВШАН, СВИСТОК, а вот для чего это - не знаю. Расскажите плиз. И что такое: вы пишете ПРОВОЖУ АНАЛИТИКА. Кто это аналитик, и что он делает.
Можно в личку.
И прошу Лодочника ( слова и музыку). Уж больно заразили меня своим восторгом.
Спасибо

----------


## ovesil

нашла, это GalinaM  выкладывала, только к сожалению ролик уже удалён:frown:

----------


## Элен

> Други! Просьба - киньте в меня песню "Потому что мы пилоты" в оригинале, а то нашла только в исполнении группы "Корни" - мутота страшная. И еще, если есть "Мы летим, ковыляя во мгле". Короче про пилотов все.


Беги,встречай,всё про пилотов и лётчиков.:wink:

----------


## Касатик

> И прошу Лодочника ( слова и музыку).


Ксюш, на почте смотри!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ПлАчу...


 Вот этого не надо, иди на почту, что нашла - выслала!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девченки, у меня просьба опять! :Oj:  *Манечка* вчера послала ссылки, а я не могу их скачать, депозит пмшет, что превышен лимит скачек, если у кого найдется время, сбросте, пож-лста мне на почту!:confused: А то я как кот перед сметаной хожу, а даже послушать не могу! :Oj: 

http:/*************.com/files/eyrjwyk8w
http:/*************.com/files/45sibhowr

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ларико-2009*,
Лариса, я когда-то, чтобы не воровали невесту, где-то вначеле свадьбе в шуточной форме (но на полном серьёзе) с женихом обсуждала, какой штраф мы возьмём С ПОХИТИТЕЛЯ, предлагала сразу тысяч 50. Он или соглашался, или  большую сумму называл.:biggrin: Но ты знаешь, оно действовало! Попробуй.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Касатик*,
Наташа, отправила. Первая - под которую я делала эту притчу, другие Манины.

----------


## вокся

*tatiana-osinka*,
из всего перечисленного есть Шляпа. Уж не знаю, моден ли этот фасончик в этом сезоне, но, может, как винтаж и подойдёт?)))) 
отправила. Выздоравливайте поскорее!))))

----------


## Наталюшка

девочки, киньте в меня поцелуями в багете... предстоит свадьба.. интересный случай - "молодожены" живут в гражданском браке уже 7 лет... отказываются практически от всех обрядов... хочется провести что-то необычное... мыслю..

----------


## Марья

> Лариса, я когда-то, чтобы не воровали невесту, где-то вначеле свадьбе в шуточной форме (но на полном серьёзе) с женихом обсуждала, какой штраф мы возьмём С ПОХИТИТЕЛЯ, предлагала сразу тысяч 50. Он или соглашался, или  большую сумму называл. Но ты знаешь, оно действовало! Попробуй.


Иришка, молодец!!! Вот и я за это - придумать, как выкрутиться интересно и с приколом, если чего-то не хочешь, а не перевирать и не сочинять собственные приметы и традиции.  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девочки, у меня просьба! Выпал неожиданно 30-летний юбилей мужской. У кого-нибудь есть притчи о мужчинах, смысле жизни мужской....что-то типа родить сына, посадить дерево, построить дом....

----------


## Наталюшка

> У кого-нибудь есть притчи о мужчинах, смысле жизни мужской....что-то типа родить сына, посадить дерево, построить дом....


каждый современный мужчина должен построить тещу, посадить печень и вырастить живот :Oj:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*SOS*
Милые мои форумчане *СРОЧНО НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ*
У меня сегодня свадьба в стиле Открытия Семейного телеканала и вдруг обнаружила, что папка с заставками в другом ноутбуке, который вчера отдала сестре.
Ехать за ним уже некогда. Если влруг есть ссылки на сайт с ТВ заставками или готовые заставки, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА киньте мне. Через час уже убегаю.

1. Угадай мелодию
2. Устами младенца
3. Поле Чудес
4. Любая спортивная ТЕЛЕПРОГРАММА
5. Танцы со звёздами или Танцы на льду.
6. Играй гармонь.


Буду очень БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
посмотри, может быть здесь... полистай... http://djesforum.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
http://mp3.100gsm.com/type.php?types=49&start=0

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Кое-что отправила. посмотри ещё наш музыкальный раздел. Там тема такая есть

----------


## KAlinchik

> Если влруг есть ссылки на сайт с ТВ заставками или готовые заставки, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА киньте мне. Через час уже убегаю.


Ксюша, а ты сюда заглядывала?:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112827

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

[QUOTE=Ксения Высоцкая;2444745]*SOS*
Милые мои форумчане *СРОЧНО НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ*
У меня сегодня свадьба в стиле Открытия Семейного телеканала и вдруг обнаружила, что папка с заставками в другом ноутбуке, который вчера отдала сестре.
Ехать за ним уже некогда. Если влруг есть ссылки на сайт с ТВ заставками или готовые заставки, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА киньте мне. Через час уже убегаю.

1. Угадай мелодию
2. Устами младенца
3. Поле Чудес
4. Любая спортивная ТЕЛЕПРОГРАММА
5. Танцы со звёздами или Танцы на льду.
6. Играй гармонь.


Ксения ты все нашла или еще нужна помощь?Юля

----------


## Вета

> Девочки  подскажите, где можно найти что- нибудь ко дню воспитателя...


Профессий на свете много,
Но нам нужна – романтическая.
Предметы нашей романтики
На солнышке ласково щурятся
Носят на маковке бантики,
Парами ходят по улице.

 Нелегкая, подчас и трудная,
Не назовешь забавною игрой!
Благородная и очень нужная – 
Дошкольная работа с детворой!

 Мы без работы не останемся – 
Везде нам каждый будет рад!
Ведь очень много есть желающих
Детей устроить в детский сад!

 И не стоит гадать и прикидывать,
Всё воздастся нам всем по труду!
И все люди будут завидовать
Воспитателю в детском саду!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксения ты все нашла или еще нужна помощь?Юля


Девчонки, милые, спасибо огромное.
Осталось найти ИГРАЙ ГАРМОНЬ или что то из песенных программ. Если есть.
*KAlinchik*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Julia5282*,
*Касатик Наташа*

Спасибо за помощь!!!!!!!!!!!! Я спокойно могу работать. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Вета

Воспитатели – главные люди в саду,
Их добрейшие руки привыкли к труду.
Всё отдали они дорогим малышам,
И за каждую кроху болеет душа!
Проработали много они или мало –
Все они – молодцы! Многодетные мамы!

Просто чудо – наши няни!
Работают, рук не покладая.
И без нянь наш воспитатель,
Словно гол король без платья.
Всё на них: полы, посуда…
Наши няни – просто чудо!

Чтоб скатёрки на столах чистотой сверкали,
 Тёти Аси ни к чему – есть ведь люди наши!

  Без пюре и без котлетки похудеют наши детки.
Очень нравятся ребятам запеканки и салаты.
Детский сад кричит: «Ура!»,
Вас увидев, повара.

Как занятья проводить, 
Танцевать или лепить,
На прогулке как играть,
Как цветок нарисовать – 
Знает всё наш методист,
И умён он и речист.

2. А заведующая у нас – красавица!
И со всеми делами справляется!
Её ценит ГОРОНО,
Хоть и строгое оно.
Она готова на работу 
И в воскресенье,  и в субботу.
 А работа у неё – объёмная,
И спасибо ей скажем огромное!
За умение конкурировать,
И старание финансировать.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Люди добрые! Помогите! Ну, ничего не сделала. Только с диска фильм посмотрела. Теперь у меня что-то с компом. Значки на столе огромные, просто огромнючие. Изменение вида рабочего стола ничего не дало. Они такие же огромные. Комп у меня вообще не гикнется? наслушалась рассказов наших ребят, теперь боюсь.Огромные не только значки, а вообще все!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*myworld7*,
 перезагружала после этого?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*KAlinchik*,да, Алин, перезагружала. Тоже результата ноль.

----------


## Анжелла

> KAlinchik,да, Алин, перезагружала. Тоже результата ноль.


Аннушка! Ты на экране щелкни правой кнопкой мышки и выйдет табличка. Там найди "свойства! В открывшимся окне щелкни вкладку параметры. И там добавь разрешение экрана. И все твои значки станут маленькими. :Aga:

----------


## черника

Дорогие форумчане! Есть у кого-нибудь кричалка про Сашу и Катю?

----------


## LapNik

Доброго времени суток Усем! Присоединяюсь к *Чернике*.
Нужны кричалки к Ане и Васе. И на число 03.10.2009
СПАСИБО заранее. :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Спасибо за помощь 
Свете Сильве,
Ксении Высоцкой,
Ане Sens,
Ольге Михайловой,
Оксане Киселёвой,
Наташе Касаткиной,
Ирине (???),
О-ля-ля,
Инессе Анатольевне,
Олечке-мамке-шоу,
 но теперь прошу ещё: нарезки с именами Люба, Алексей-Лёха, Лёня или Леонид, Денис, Женя(женская), Пётр.
Мастер сегодня не смог, только в понедельник- вторник, велел качать только на флешку, поэтому нарезать сама не могу, да и проги уже нет, и Скайпа нет, а он запретил даже касаться жесткого диска, поэтому и разархивировать не могу, если архив...
Пожалуйста, клиенты очень просили, они уже видели меня в работе, не хочу подкачать...

----------


## гордеева

кто делает танец под зонтом для молодых отзовитесь пожалуйста, Напишите в личку как происходит, какая подводка. Песня есть Долиной переделанная Погода в доме, ну вот очень хочется сделать зонт!:eek:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*tatiana-osinka*,
Нарезки на почте

----------


## Лина М.

*черника*,
*LapNik*,
Лена, Коля.... а универсальную кричалку-бодрилку для молодоженов не хотите??
Эксклюзивчик, моя авторская:wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
 И мне, плиз. Я теперь геологом буду, всё пропало...
Девочки, СПАСИБО!   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Теперь у меня на завтра все основое есть!

----------


## черника

> черника,
>  LapNik,
> Лена, Коля.... а универсальную кричалку-бодрилку для молодоженов не хотите??


Конечно, Хотим!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Линочка!!!  :Oj:  И мы хотим!???  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*SONYA_07*,
Лина, присоединяюсь ко всем хотящим!!!  :Oj:   :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Shusteer

Эх, девчонки, девчонки...Не дождавшись помощи "утопаюСчий товарисч" провёл-таки экстремальный юбилей и не плохо...Отчёт будет прилагаться :Grin:

----------


## Sens

> Беги,встречай,всё про пилотов и лётчиков.:wink:


Огромнейшее спасибо!!!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
Это даже больше, чем нужно! Запасы на зиму!

----------


## Медведик

Привет всем!!!!! У меня назрел вопрос, надеюсь кто-нибудь сможет дать компетентный ответ - или сылку - откуда можно почерпнуть информацию.

Мы планируем открыть творческую мастерскую для взрослых и детей..в неё будут входить и танцевальные группы и театральные и прикладные и т.д.

Шеф настаивает на названии "Школа творчества", я считаю что либо "Творческая мастерская", либо "МИр творчества". Так как ШКОЛА, СТУДИЯ, КЛУБ и т.д. это не просто место где педагоги с профильным образованием обучают...а юридическое образовательное учреждение, или дополнительного образования. Т.е. нужно оформлять какие то бумаги, платить налоги и т.д.
Кто нибудь в теме?

И ещё.... кто знает какой деревянный пол нужен для танцкласа (толщина и вид дерева????) И параметры танцевального станка (ВЫсота, диаметр, растояние от стены)?
Заранее благодарю за ответы  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночка,пол должен быть из доски на ребро,т.е берется доска «пятнашка» (15 мм. толщина) и ширина 50 мм. Укладывается на ребро и стягивается по ходу саморезами.
Получается такой мелкий «паркет» (15 мм. толщина досочки) Очень жесткий и прочный.
Насчет станка,глянь сюды
http://www.steelforce.ru/info/catalo...ografi_stanki/

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Доброе утро всем! Я к вам с большой просьбой. Срочно нужна песенка или нарезка про Максима. На музгрузе только Сенчукововй Максим остальные в стиле жесткого рэпа, но она не подходит. Можно про Макса или Максимку. Заранее спасибо.:smile:
olenkaart76@gmail.com

----------


## КартинкаИр

Доброе утро! Очень нужна помощь! Завтра я просто гостя на 16 летии, маленькая компания 12 человек (кумовья, друзья!).
Может у кого есть классное поздравление ? А именинницу зовут София!
И еще кто селен в фотошопе очень хочется с ее фоткой поздравительный портрет сделать! Кто отзовется фотку вышлю!

Я понимаю что приглашена отдохнуть, но как каждый из вас понимаю если народ будет скучать Я на месте не усижу (обязательно возьму флешку)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ОленькаАрт*,
На почте.
*Иринка Картинка*,
Присылай, только скажи, чего хочешь

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Добренький всем денёчек,Помогите пожалуйста, срочно нужна фонограмма песни "Зайка моя".

----------


## Ладушка

*Абюл45*,
 Отправила. Встречайте. :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*Абюл45*,
Привет, посмотри здесь
http://fonogramm.net/songs/14981/78234#

----------


## Абюл45

> Ладушка





> Tajussa


Девчонки, СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Солнце45

Девчонки, может кто-нибудь поделится нарезками к поцелуям в Багете? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

братцы, ЗАКИДАЙТЕ :smile:. меня вальсами. Молодые уже репетируют во всю (под счетkuku с музыкой никак не определяться.Буду оченььььььььььььььь благодарна

----------


## Гвиола

*senovaoxana*,вальсами или первыми танцами для молодых. И как же они репетируют,без музыки что ли?

----------


## Alenajazz

> И как же они репетируют,без музыки что ли?


Сначала движения учат, потом с музыкой репетируют (потому, что мышечная память, она другая :Aga: )

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> Сначала движения учат, потом с музыкой репетируют (потому, что мышечная память, она другая


дя дя дя  :Aga:

----------


## Мишкина

> братцы, ЗАКИДАЙТЕ :smile:. меня вальсами. Молодые уже репетируют во всю (под счетkuku с музыкой никак не определяться.Буду оченььььььььььььььь благодарна


А куда кидать - Хде адресок???:smile:

----------


## GalinaM

Девочки, кто делает салют для юбиляра или молодоженов в виде инсценировки с пушкой, спичкой и т.д.! Поделитесь, пожалуйста музычкой на это действо! Хотела бы завтра устроить салют в условиях экономического кризиса. заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## Kley

Девчата, здравствуйте!:smile:Подскажите, какую визитку можно сделать для студентов фельдшерского отделения на посвящение студентов? :Oj:  Ко мне сейчас девчонки приходили, у которых я выпускной вела, просят помочь. А я лежу пластом - температурища, да ещё и зуб болит. Ничего на ум не идёт. Может какую-то кричалку про это отделение придумать?  Подскажите, плиз..... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## orsia

Дорогие мои, вновь я с протянутой рукой..
Дело в том, что 4 октября у нас закрытие сезона в парке. И как говориться, без меня меня женили. Выбрали концепцию молодежки в стиле передачи "Прожекторперисхилтон" (сорри, название могу с ошибками написать). НО Я ЕЕ НЕ СМОТРЕЛА НИКОГДА. Суть, как мне сказали - берется новость и ведущие над ней стебуться. 

Внимание, вопрос: КАКИЕ НОВОСТИ МОЖНО ВЫБРАТЬ?????

----------


## shoymama

*orsia*,
Любые нейтральные новости. Политику лучше не бери, молодежь все равно ею не очень интересуется. А что попроще, на уровне местныйх сплетен, актуальных и понятных именно для вашей местности. Можно добавить что-то из мира моды. кино, эстрады и из серии "одна баба сказала..." Как то так.

посмотреть можно тут: http://video.yandex.ru/search.xml?te...B0%D0%B9%D0%BD
 сама я эту фигню не смотрю, но раз надо для работы - терпи!

----------


## Alenajazz

Новости Тамбова и Тамбовской области


Спартаковцы проиграли - стыдно, бездарно

18 сентября тамбовский "Спартак" принимал дома подольский "Авангард", одного из лидера зоны "Центр" второго дивизиона. Предыдущий домашний матч с серпуховской "Звездой" показал: красно-белые могут на поле работать очень не плохо, а это обнадеживало. С первых минут нынешней встречи болельщики поняли: зря надеялись. На поле была одна команда - подольский "Авангард". И результат закономерен - 0:4.
18 сентября 2009 г. 23:31:08 — Спорт
Преступника поймали

В Тамбовском районе задержали преступника, несколько дней назад похитившего 44 тысячи рублей из торгового павильона. Милиционеры признали в нем старого знакомого - закон и порядок тридцатилетний тамбовчанин нарушал ни раз.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:32:34 — Закон и порядок
Одарённые дети Тамбовщины

В областном дворце творчества открылась своеобразная доска почета с фотографиями 200 талантливых юношей и девушек.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:31:09 — Общество
Театральный сезон 2009!

Через несколько дней в Тамбове начнется театральный сезон. Любовь и интриги,тщеславие и хитрость, глупость и разочарования. Меню для местных театралов руководство Тамбовского драматического театра приготовило разнообразное. Особенно много в нем встречается комедийных блюд.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:31:09 — Культура
Тамара Плетнева о регистрационных и кадастровых палатах

18 сентября в Госдуме на правительственном часе говорили о регистрационных и кадастровых палатах.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:29:19 — Власть
18 сентября в Тамбове открылась первая площадка для пляжного футбола

Матч состоится в любую погоду. 18 сентября, несмотря на дождь, в Тамбове открылась первая площадка для пляжного футбола.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:29:19 — Спорт
В Тамбове отметили День гвардии

Их осталось немного, но подвиги этих людей будут вызывать уважение вечно. В Тамбове отметили День гвардии и поздравили ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны.
18 сентября 2009 г. 22:29:18 — Общество
Бензин дорожает – сахар дешевеет

Цены на основные продукты питания - как маятник часов. Колеблются то в ту, то в другую сторону, но, в принципе, не сильно.
18 сентября 2009 г. 15:35:26 — Финансы и кредит
Прививка защитит от болезни

Тамбовчане стали меньше болеть - спасибо вакцинации. К этому выводу пришли специалисты регионального управления здравоохранения, проанализировав эпидемиологическую обстановку на Тамбовщине.
18 сентября 2009 г. 15:35:25 — Здравоохранение
В связи с аварией водопровода на улице Рылеева ограничена подача воды в северной части города

Порыв водопровода был обнаружен 17 сентября вечером. В ходе работ коммунальщики заменили 11 метров изношенной трубы. Водозаборный узел №7 в связи с происшествием пришлось временно остановить.
18 сентября 2009 г. 15:34:00 — Городское хозяйство

----------


## orsia

*Kley*, зайди в тему медиков. Там КЛАДЕЗЬ материала!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Alenajazz*,
ВАУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/ef658571161d5f0d5801dd3cb52ee922.gif[/img]

----------


## GalinaM

*Alenajazz*,
 оказывается в Таганроге знают Тамбовские новости лучше, чем в Тамбове! Приезжай в гости, на месте проверим, соответствует ли эта информация действительности!

----------


## Гвиола

*GalinaM*, ничего удивительного. Ведь в Таганроге живут такие люди:biggrin:
http://mobyhotel.narod.ru/nasharasha3.html

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужна ваша помощь.
23 сентября у меня пара которая 12 лет совместной жизни будут венчаться!
Кто подскажет 12 лет это какая годовщина, я где-то встречала - НИКЕЛЕВАЯ ( н не уверена что точно) Кто знает?
Во-вторых как интересно и в точку можно дать название празднику, Я уже писала что фамилия мужа и жены СМОЛИКОВЫ. Она хочет что-бы я СМАЙЛИКИ вручала (я думаю может номинации друзей на смайлики наности типа"Из одной песочницы", "Шик.Блеск.Красота." , "Старый друг-лучше новых двух"....)

Как можно вечер назвать? Да еще переживаю что-бы не вырвалось молодожены... молодые.... Какие еще выражение кроме семья.. можно использовать....? Будут сведетели..как вы считаете воровство жены можно делать?

Вообщем масса вопросов, поделитесь кто проводил такое событие... :flower:

----------


## Kley

> *Kley*, зайди в тему медиков. Там КЛАДЕЗЬ материала!!!



Я первым делом туда отправилась :Aga:  Нашла я там сценку интересную, немного переделаю.А в сновном там очень интересный для корпоратива материал.
 Я вот думаю кричалку под Рок-ю про фельдшеров-первокурсников переделать, но вот стихотворным талантом не наделена. Буду пробовать.

----------


## Курица

> Выбрали концепцию молодежки в стиле передачи "Прожекторперисхилтон" (сорри, название могу с ошибками написать). НО Я ЕЕ НЕ СМОТРЕЛА НИКОГДА. Суть, как мне сказали - берется новость и ведущие над ней стебуться.


Я вот что в соседней теме нашла-может, тебе пригодится - заставка этой передачи:
Прожекторперисхилтон http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/10360036

----------


## Alenajazz

*Гвиола*,
 Мне особенно понравилось "Таганрог-42"!!! Я как раз себе сенегальский наряд заказала у портнихи. Не успела обновить только. Ничего, потеплеет, наряжусь!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
День свадьбы - зеленая
Сам день бракосочетания называется зеленая свадьба. Ее символом является зелень, трава как знак юности и кипучей жизни. Именно по этой причине принято дарить молодоженам цветы, оформлять ими свадебное помещение и свадебный кортеж (машину). Церковь во время венчания также украшена зеленью, цветами, ароматными травами.
Свадьба и поздравления

1 год - ситцевая
Первая годовщина со дня свадьбы. Она называется ситцевой. Название объясняется тем, что романтику отношений уже потеснили быт и обыденность, «ситцевая простота». Позади год испытаний, познания друг друга. В этот день было принято супругам дарить друг другу ситцевые платочки. Первый год считается самым трудным, поэтому платочки символизируют все пролитые за этот период слезы. В первую годовщину открывается одна из двух бутылок шампанского, подаренных на свадьбу (вторая в день рождения первого ребенка).
с ситцевой свадьбой

2 года - бумажная
Новизна отношений уже утратилась, а прочными они пока не стали. Отсюда и название - бумага ведь так легко рвется. Во многих странах существует такой свадебный обычай: муж и жена делают себе одежду из бумаги, в ней и встречают гостей. Еще одна традиция - гости пишут на бумажках пожелания паре, которые потом можно прикрепить на дерево в саду или на маленькое декоративное дерево, - получится настоящее «дерево счастья». Супруги могут сделать сюрприз своей половинке, написав самое настоящее любовное письмо.
бумажная свадьба

3 года - кожанная
Если вы уже 3 года вместе, обязательно отметьте кожаную свадьбу. Считается, что к этому моменту муж и жена чувствуют друг друга уже практически кожей. По старинному обычаю, перед празднованием этой свадьбы супруги должны отдать все долги, простить обиды всем своим врагам, попросить прощения за нанесенные ненароком обиды, выбросить из дома всю треснувшую посуду, предметы, с которыми связаны неприятные воспоминания. В этот день дарят подарки из кожи - кошельки, перчатки, или даже чемодан, как намек на то, что пора отправиться в романтическое путешествие.
юбилей свадьбы (кожанная)

4 года - льяная
4 года вместе. На праздничном столе обязательным атрибутом должны быть мерцающие огоньки, а в подарок красивые свечи. Как проверка супружеских отношений в Жень годовщины зажигается парная свечка, которая должна стоять в комнате в течение всего дня. Сколько часов она простоит, не погаснув, столько счастливых лет проведут муж с женой вместе.
юбилей свадьбы (льяная)

5 лет - деревянная
Деревянная свадьба - пятилетие. Дерево - символ жизни, цветения и плодородия, в народе говорят, что супруги приросли друг к другу корнями. Семья уже крепкая, но пожаров все же лучше стараться избегать, иначе семейная жизнь сгорит безвозвратно, как сухое полено. Супругам дарят разнообразные сувениры из дерева - шкатулки, ложки, рамки для фотографий, амулеты, украшения.
Шестилетие сравнивают с чугуном. Этот металл, в отличие от остальных, достаточно хрупкий и может даже треснуть от ударов. Так и отношения между супругами могут дать трещину. На чугунную свадьбу дарят посуду и различные сувениры из чугуна.
деревянная свадьба

6 лет - чугунная
лет семейной жизни - чугунная свадьба. Чугун - металл, отличающийся от других металлов своей хрупкостью, от ударов он может треснуть. Так и семейные отношения могут дать трещину, если супруги не будут поддерживать огонь любви в семейном очаге, подбрасывая в него докозательства своего чувства. По обычаю, перед днем годовщины жена убиралась в доме, основное внимание уделяя чугунной посуде, которая тщательным образом чистилась.
юбилей свадьбы (чугунная)

7 лет - медная
День семилетия совместной жизни - медная свадьба. В этом названии также заключен свой тайный смысл: медь - ценный, прочный материал, до благородных металлов ей, конечно, далеко, поэтому такая свадьба является намеком, что у супругов все еще впереди. Раньше в этот день супруги обменивались медными монетками в знак будущего семейного счастья. Гостями принято дарить изделия из кованой меди: мужу можно преподнести в подарок ремень с медной пряжкой, жене - медные украшения. Самый подходящий к случаю подарок - медная подкова - символ счастья и благополучия.
юбилей свадьбы (медная)

8 лет - жестянная
Восемь лет со дня свадьбы - жестяная свадьба. Предполагается, жизнь супругов должна к этому времени нормализоваться окончательно, наполниться теплом и взаимопониманием. В центре внимания на такой годовщине - сверкающая жестяная кухонная утварь (посуда, столовые приборы и т. п.), которую следует преподнести в качестве подарков. Гости могут подарить, например, красивые формочки для кексов или куличей.
юбилей свадьбы (жестянная)

9 лет - фаянсовая
Девятая годовщина свадьбы - фаянсовая или ромашковая. Ромашка - цветок, который с давних времен был связан с любовью (гаданием на любовь), ромашка - символ лета, солнца, тепла, веселья, поэтому ромашковая свадьба напоминает о том, что супружеская жизнь приближается к своему расцвету. Следовательно, и справлять такую годовщину лучше всего на природе (если она выпадает на теплое время года) вместе с близкими друзьями супругов, детьми. Букет ромашек - лучший подарок в этот праздничный день. Можно также преподнести фаянсовую посуду, фигурки, статуэтки.
юбилей свадьбы (фаянсовая)

10 лет - розовая
Розовая свадьба - первый серьезный юбилей. Это момент для подведения определенных итогов, позади остался долгий путь, проделанный вместе, есть, что вспомнить и переосмыслить. Существует обычай, согласно которому муж должен подарить жене одиннадцать роз: десять красных, символизирующих любовь, и одну белую, как знак надежды на совместное будущее. Жена же надевает одежду или украшения розового цвета, добавляет розу в прическу. Постель осыпается лепестками роз. Еще эту свадьбу называют оловянной. Олово при этом символизирует гибкость супружеских отношений. По традиции в этот день в карман кладется оловянная ложка, которая на ночь перекладывается под подушку.
розовая свадьба

11 лет - стальная
На одиннадцатый год со дня регистрации брака отмечается стальная свадьба. Недаром стала крылатой фраза "крепкая, как сталь". Да, к этому времени семейные узы должны быть настолько крепкими, что их уже ничем нельзя разорвать, а супруги должны иметь добротный дом, хозяйство и не менее двух детей. На годовщину приглашаются близкие родственники, друзья. В качестве подарка лучше всего дарить супругам стальные изделия, украшения, предметы утвари.
юбилей свадьбы (стальная)

12 лет - никелевая
12 лет семейной жизни - никелевая. Напоминает о том, что вместе прожито немало, но не стоит забывать о поддержании блеска, сияния своего брака. Эта дата некруглая, поэтому отмечается она в узком семейном кругу. Супругам следует дарить никелированную посуду, предметы сантехники.
юбилей свадьбы (никелевая)

13 лет - кружевная
На тринадцатый год со дня начала совместной жизни отмечается кружевная свадьба. Название ее подчеркивает, что семью необходимо ценить, обещаться с ней очень аккуратно, как с тонкими кружевами. В этот день жена должна испечь тонкие кружевные блины. Свадьба отмечается в семейном кругу, с детьми, родителями супругов и другими близкими родственниками. Муж может преподнести жене в подарок тонкое кружевное нижнее белье или воздушный пеньюар, а гости - подарить супругам красивое постельное белье, отороченное кружевами.
юбилей свадьбы (кружевная)

14 лет - агатовая
Четырнадцатая годовщина свадьбы - агатовая. Агат - полудрагоценный камень, с древних времен наделенный магическими свойствами охранять от опасности, оберегать супружеское счастье и верность. Название годовщины говорит о том, что семейная жизнь уже прочно укрепилась. По обычаю, супруги в день годовщины должны друг другу признаться в самом сокровенном, чтобы не было между ними никаких тайн. Что касается подарков, то как муж и жена - друг другу, так и гости супругам должны дарить изделия из агата: украшения, статуэтки и различные аксессуары.
юбилей свадьбы (агатовая)

15 лет - хрустальная (стеклянная)
На пятнадцатый год со дня бракосочетания отмечается хрустальная свадьба. Хрусталь - прозрачный, чистый, удивительно звонкий материал, он гораздо прочнее стекла, поэтому супруги, прожившие вместе пятнадцать лет, могут похвастаться своей крепкой семьей и любовью. Но все же не стоит забывать о том, что хрусталь бьется, поэтому обращаться с семьей нужно, как и прежде, бережно, нежно, стараясь укреплять взаимоотношения. Пятнадцать лет - знаменательная дата, которая требует соответствующего торжества, в честь которого приглашаются гости: желательно свидетели бракосочетания, лучшие друзья, родственники. На пятнадцатилетии супружества должны непременно присутствовать дети - как символ продолжающейся жизни, радости и семейного счастья. Соответственно подарки - хрустальные вещи, которые преподносятся в знак того, что отношения между супругами должны быть прозрачно-чистыми, как хрусталь. Как правило, после пятнадцатой годовщины отмечаются только круглые даты.
юбилей свадьбы (хрустальная,стеклянная)

20 лет - фарфоровая
Двадцатая годовщина совместной жизни - фарфоровая свадьба. Фарфор - дорогой и очень красивый материал, но при неосторожном обращении, может разбиться. Так и супруги, прожившие вместе двадцать лет, должны радоваться такому долгому, прекрасному союзу, при этом не забывая о том, что счастье - хрупкая вещь, но оно находится в их руках. Праздничный стол, конечно же, сервируется фарфоровым сервизом. Это может быть и сервиз, подаренный к годовщине кем-то из гостей. Преподнести супругам можно также чайный или кофейный сервиз либо две фарфоровые чашки.
фарфоровая свадьба

25 лет - серебрянная
На двадцать пятый год со дня создания семьи отмечается серебряная свадьба. Серебро - драгоценный металл. Отсюда название годовщины, подчеркивающее, что совместно прожитая четверть века должна уважаться и цениться и супругами и окружающими. По древнему обычаю, муж и жена непременно должны подарить друг другу серебряные кольца, которые следует надеть на средний палец правой руки (рядом с тем, на котором носят обручальное кольцо). Гости также дарят на юбилей серебряные изделия: это могут быть и украшения, и столовые приборы, и вазы или статуэтки. Накрывая свадебный стол в день этого свадебного торжества, следует использовать столовое серебро, для украшения - серебряные ленты, гирлянды, посеребренные лаком цветы.
серебрянная свадьба

30 лет - жемчужная
Тридцать лет со дня бракосочетания - жемчужная свадьба. Она является символом того, что тридцать лет, прожитые вместе, нанизываются друг на друга, словно жемчужины в ожерелье. Жемчуг издавна считается не только счастливым талисманом, но и символом плодородия. Это означает, что на таком знаменательном празднике должны присутствовать не только дети, но и внуки. По обычаю, в этот день супруг дарит своей второй половине нитку с нанизанными на нее тридцатью жемчужинами (пусть даже это будет искусственный жемчуг). Гостям следует преподносить юбилярам подарки перламутрового цвета, белого, черного и розового оттенков (как цвета натурального жемчуга). Это могут быть самые разные вещи - утварь, украшения, предметы интерьера и т.д.
жемчужная свадьба

35 лет - полотняная
В эту годовщину супругам дарят покрывала, льняные скатерти, вышитые полотенца и другие предметы домашнего обихода.
юбилей свадьбы (полотняная)

40 лет - рубиновая
На сороковой год со дня регистрации брака отмечается рубиновая свадьба. Рубин - камень любви и огня, символ неугасающего супружеского чувства. Давным - давно в честь такой годовщины в обручальные кольца вставлялись рубины. Сейчас можно просто купить новые кольца с рубинами. Сорок лет - дата очень серьезная, и отмечать такую годовщину следует самым торжественным образом. На юбилей приглашаются близкие родственники, лучшие друзья семьи, непременно должны присутствовать дети и внуки. В этот день принято дарить дорогие и объемные подарки: предметы мебели и интерьера, картины, блюда, вазы, бытовую технику, аудио или видеоаппаратуру и т.п., а также вещи рубинового цвета: одежду, скатерть, покрывало, шторы для окон, украшения для дома.
юбилей свадьбы (рубиновая)

45 лет - сапфировая
День сорокапятилетия совместной жизни - сапфировая свадьба. Сапфир - благородный камень цвета чистой синей воды, который издавна считался камнем, приносящим любовь, защищающим от зла. Сапфировая свадьба означает, что супруги настолько близки и так хорошо знают друг друга, что уже вряд ли когда - либо расстанутся. В огромной взаимной любви такой семейной пары вряд ли кто - то может сомневаться, что подтверждается и их долголетием. В годовщину сапфировой свадьбы муж и жена дарят другу другу украшения с сапфиром, а их праздничные наряды должны быть выдержаны в синих тонах. Дата отмечается самым торжественным образом. На сапфировую свадьбу приглашаются дети, внуки и правнуки, а также другие близкие родственники. Гости преподносят супругам вещи, так или иначе связанные с водой: это могут быть синие полотенца, голубое покрывало, предметы туалета, украшения для ванной комнаты.
юбилей свадьбы (сапфировая)

50 лет - золотая
Знаменательная дата - пятидесятилетие супружеской жизни - называется золотой свадьбой. Золото, бесс*****, считалось и считается одним из самых дорогих металлов. Оно всегда символизировало что-то значительное, даже великое, достигнутое нелегким трудом. Так и золотая свадьба - плод нелегкого совместного труда на протяжении долгих лет. 50-летний юбилей свадьбы говорит о большой любви супругов, пронесенной ими сквозь года, поэтому в этот день они дарят друг другу золотые украшения в знак любви и искренней преданности. В гости приглашаются близкие родственники: дети, внуки, правнуки, лучшие друзья и, конечно же, свидетели. Дарить можно самые разные веши, главное - чтобы они были из золота или с блестящей позолотой. Это может быть картина в позолоченной раме, настенные часы или сервиз с позолотой, разрисованное золотыми красками блюдо. Детям следует обязательно подарить своим родителям золотую вешь в знак уважения к прочности их семейного союза. Праздновать золотую свадьбу следует самым торжественным образом, с богатым столом, за которым супруги будут вспоминать о совместно прожитых годах.
золотая свадьба

55 лет - изумрудная
Пятидесятипятилетние супружества. На эту годовщину принято дарить супругам украшения с изумрудом.
юбилей свадьбы (изумрудная)

60 лет - бриллиантовая
На шестидесятый год совместной жизни отмечается бриллиантовая свадьба, название которой говорит само за себя: бриллиант (или алмаз) - не только самый твердый из камней, но и самый красивый, поэтому он так дорого стоит. Редко встречаются счастливые пары, которые дожили до таких лет одной семьей, это искренне любящие друг друга люди, чувство которых придало им сил, мужества и энергии, для того, чтобы прожить столько лет вместе. Бриллиант - символ прочности и счастья, поэтому и бриллиантовая свадьба говорит о прочном семейном счастье, которое не подвластно годам. В этот знаменательный день дети, внуки и правнуки обязательно должны подарить кольца с бриллиантами в знак огромного уважения, благодарности, любви и преданности.
юбилей свадьбы (бриллиантовая)

65 лет - железная
Шестьдесят пятая годовщина называется железная свадьба. Этот юбилей - редкое событие, он свидетельствует о прочности семейных уз, которые становятся твердыми и прочными, как железо.
юбилей свадьбы (железная)

70 лет - коронная
Благодатная свадьба - день семидесятилетия супружеского союза. Уже выросли внуки и правнуки, но любовь жива, это благодать, посланная небом, истинное счастье.
юбилей свадьбы (коронная)

100 лет - красная
Это название появилось не так давно. Придумали его счастливые супруги Нифтулла и Балабеим Агаевы, прожившие вместе целый век. В старые времена на Руси слово красный означало красивый. Красивы и чувства, выдержавшие испытание временем.
юбилей свадьбы (красная)

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> фамилия мужа и жены СМОЛИКОВЫ.


Смоленск.
Существует несколько версий о происхождении названия города. Остановимся на двух из них, заслуживающих, на наш взгляд, наибольшего внимания.
Первая и, пожалуй, самая правдоподобная версия основывается на том, что жители города, расположенного на оживленном речном пути "из варяг в греки", занимались смолокурением. Основной продукт смолокурения - смола - шел на смоление лодок с целью придать им большую прочность, сохранить от рассыхания и гниения. Строительству лодок и тесно связанному с ним производству смолы благоприятствовали подступавшие к городу сосновые леса. Люди, проживавшие в местности, где основным продуктом производства была смола, получили коллективное прозвищное имя - смоляне, а их основной центр поселения стал именоваться Смоленском. Подобного рода профессиональные группы людей размещались и в других местах, прилегающих к Смоленску. Свидетельством тому могут служить названия таких селений, как Смоляки, Смоляны, Смолково, Смолка, Смолики, Смоли.
Не так давно появилась совершенно новая трактовка происхождения названия города. Согласно ей в основе лежит широко распространенный в славянских странах географический термин смол(ь) со смысловым значением "вид почвы, черная, болотистая земля". В данном случае название города ассоциируется с сельскохозяйственным уклоном занятий местных жителей - обработкой богатых перегноем почв и производством продуктов земледелия.
При внимательном анализе различных версий о происхождении названия города нетрудно выделить в них общую предполагаемую корневую основу -смол-. Она сохраняется в коллективном профессиональном прозвании- смоляне. В связи с этим рождение названия города логично рассматривать в такой последовательности: смола - смоляне - Смоленск. В дословном переводе Смоленск будет означать "город смолян".
Важные страницы в истории Смоленска раскрываются в названиях улиц, площадей и всех тех объектов, которые, являясь неотъемлемой частью современного города, представляют собой его топонимию.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> кроме семья.


Чета, пара, единое целое!

Апостол Павел называет всякую христианскую семью малой церковью. Вот в этом вся суть.
Для того, чтобы брак был настоящим, для того, чтобы брак был действительно удачным, успешным и счастливым, он должен быть церковью, церковью в полном смысле этого слова. Верующие муж и жена, до этого жених и невеста, после этого родители, должны самым своим существованием, самой своей жизнью, самым своим взаимопроникновением души и тела создать единство, нерушимое и скрепленное любовью, любовью, которая охватывает все. Святой Иоанн Златоуст говорит в своем толковании Евангелия, когда он говорит о браке, он говорит: когда муж и жена соединяются вместе, то они являются образом Самого Бога. Он употребляет греческое слово "миксис", что буквально значит смешение, то есть когда муж и жена до такой степени соединяются друг с другом и духовно, и душевно, и телесно, что они в таком случае являются единым телом, как говорит апостол Павел, а это и есть результат этого греческого "миксис", этого смешения.

----------


## Раюшка

ТоварыШШЫ!
Пожалуйста, скажите, кто исполняет песню про тёщу, где есть такие слова:
"Тёща моя, не передать словами, 
........
Тёща моя, за дочь тебе спасибо,
За любимую мою, за любимую мою!"

Швырните в меня этой песенкой!!! Пожалуйста! Если можно!

----------


## syaonka

*QUOTE=Раюшка]Пожалуйста, скажите, кто исполняет песню про тёщу, где есть такие слова:
"Тёща моя, не передать словами, 
........
Тёща моя, за дочь тебе спасибо,
За любимую мою, за любимую мою!"

Швырните в меня этой песенкой!!! Пожалуйста! Если можно![/QUOTE]*Поёт эту песню "Ненси"
Беги на почту!

----------


## Элен

> Кто подскажет 12 лет это какая годовщина, я где-то встречала - НИКЕЛЕВАЯ ( н не уверена что точно) Кто знает?
> Во-вторых как интересно и в точку можно дать название празднику, Я уже писала что фамилия мужа и жены СМОЛИКОВЫ.


Может быть блестящая или зеркальная.В смысле,что дожив до этой 12-ой годовщины,супруги до блеска отполировали свои чувства и они стали такими блестящими,как никель или настолько сроднились,что стали отражаться в друг друге как отражается силуэт на никеле.
Кстати,их можно в этот день вполне называть и молодыми,они ж ещё по возросту ничего... а ещё - супруги,влюблённые,супружеская пара,чета Смоликовых,просто по имени.Так что,вариантов уже много...:wink:
Сейчас подумала,что ты ведь просишь дать название празднику... Может "Блеск любви" или "Лоск Смоликовых"... 
А ещё если именно по фамилии раскручивать,то можно сказать,что супруги настолько слились в одно целое,что они теперь,как смола и вместе они могут пройти сквозь огонь и воду - вода только отточит их и без того тёплые отношения,а от огня они только растопятся - разгорятся и их любовь станет ещё жарче.Как-то видела на форуме,что юбиляра испытывали водой,огнём и медными трубами.Может этой паре тоже устроить такие испытания? Придумай кричалку,где будет говориться,что Смоликовы неразделимы,как смола,блещут,как никель.Вообщем,вот такие мысли...

----------


## КартинкаИр

Alenajazz, Элен - огромное спасибо за помощь и ваши идеи  :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Я вновь к вам, мои дорогие за подсказкой!
У юбилярши сын служит в армии и на юбилей не приедет!
Хочу как-нибудь поздравить маму от имени сына. Подскажите, как можно это сделать?

----------


## Курица

> Хочу как-нибудь поздравить маму от имени сына. Подскажите, как можно это сделать?


Ирин, у меня подобное было-я достала "конверт из армии", в нем= фото сына (шоп) и стихи для мамы.
Стихи смотри в личке!

----------


## syaonka

Танюшка! спасибо тебе огромное! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А  может у кого-нибудь есть идея, какую песню поставить после поздравления от сына?

----------


## manja

> Хочу как-нибудь поздравить маму от имени сына. Подскажите, как можно это сделать?


А когда у тебя мероприятие? Много еще времени...??
Можно написать в армию, или позвонить ему  чтобы написал...а онг конечно же напишет...затем это письмо сделать вмесете с фотографией...Ведь просто стихи это хорошо, а вот конкретные слова от конкретного человека... Можно связаться с начальством части где служит ее сын...может и они напишут что то о нем...я еще в России так часто делала...И всегда начальники частей откликались на мою просьбу...А прочитав такое сообщение ...маме будет очень приятно...
Можно еще позвонить и просто записать этот разговор...а потом дать прослушать...на празднике...Я уже несколько раз так делала, когда готовила праздники уже здесь и родные с России говорили свои пожелания...и еще я просто делала с ними интервью....
Может быть ты позвонишь сыну юбилярши и задашь ему пару вопросов...и запишешь этот разговор, конечно предупредив его заранее...А потом этот разговор можно включить и в ролик...с видеофотографиями...На это конечно нужно дополнительное время, но клиентка не забудет ни вас, ни этот праздник просто по этой причине...Я помню этих матерей и их чувства, когда готовила праздники в России :" Дом в котором ждут солдата" Отнесись пожалуйста к этому очень осторожно...Мать должна гордиться тем, что ее сын хорошо служит и что у него все хорошо...И пусть от его имени кто нибудь преподнесет ее букет цветов или другой подарок...

----------


## evochka2777

Сегодня редкий  заказ пришел. Ни разу не проводила, а хотелось бы попробовать. 
Только из-за нехватки собственных идей расстраиваюсь, уповаю на ЛЮБУЮ помощь наших отзывчивых форумчан. Суть праздника – Проводы из Норильска. Люди приезжают на три года, остаются на 20 лет. Вырабатывают северный стаж (в это время стараются накопить деньжат и прикупить жилье на «материке»), уходят на пенсию, отправляют контейнера с вещами и уезжают, как правило, из Норильска навсегда. Вот такой заказ поступил – ПРОВОДЫ. 
Еще с заказчиками не встречалась, по телефону сообщили, что контейнера отправлены, билеты на самолет куплены, приглашены 40 человек, банкет в пятницу. Стихи прощальные с Норильском у меня есть, а вот игровые моменты как подвести ко всему этому – не знаю. Прошу помощи, за которую буду очень признательна.

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите кто поёт песню со словами: "Пусть ваши руки будут сильными, тела красивыми, сердца достойными любви..." Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Курица

*Это песня вяч. Добрынина, называется«Будьте счастливы»:*

Если изменила вам удача 
Если вы несчастливы в любви 
Вспомните могло ли быть иначе 
Все ошибки вспомните свои 
Так будьте счастливы друзья мои 
Пусть будут ясными все ваши дни 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви 
Если перед вами две дороги 
По одной из них идти трудней 
Будьте к своему желанью строги 
И идите именно по ней 
Так будьте счастливы друзья мои 
Пусть будут ясными все ваши дни 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви 
Если вы чужому счастью рады 
Это вам судьбой зачтется впредь 
И любовь придет к вам как награда 
Чтобы вечным пламенем гореть 
Так будьте счастливы друзья мои 
Пусть будут ясными все ваши дни 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви 
Пусть ваши чувства будут сильными 
Дела красивыми сердца достойными любви

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*syaonka*,



> идея, какую песню поставить после поздравления от сына?


Ирин, мне недавно Таня_Колесико "вывела" на песню, которая, возможно, тут будет уместна:поет ее Михаил Задорин, "Мама",
на Музгрузе она есть (http://www.***********/music/10624179/)

А вот я ее на Депозит залила: http:/*************.com/files/aal6aa4ea

----------


## syaonka

*manja*,
 Манечка! Юбилей 2-го октября, так что времени не так много, как хотелось бы!:frown: Идеи твои , как всегда , замечательные .Что-нибудь попробую из них сделать. :Aga: 
*Курица*,
 Танюша!Спасибо за песню, уже скачиваю! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*evochka2777*,
Пока кроме  как переделать песню "Да свиданья. мой ласковый Миша" ничего в голову не приходит. И то, не слишком ли слезоточивый финал с этой песней получится, а?

----------


## manja

*evochka2777*,
 Привет 
вот прочитала и сразу вспомнила что такое было для меня, когда нас провожали в Германию... В первую очередь это конечно же люди, и то что они пришли...
Их слова, их пожелания...
Потом конечно мечты и воздушные замки что их ожидает...
Тут можно столько интересного сделать...вообще узнав их мечты....Например гаданием...
Ведь они конечно же мечтают о материке и новой жизни...
Может быть сочинить сказку....
А вот то, что было...особенности погоды например, и вообще особенности городка и такой жизни у них никогда не будет... Это они поймут только потом и заскучают...хоть и не хотят признатьтся в этом сегодня...Ведь это их жизнь....
Я бы сделала например математический подсчет...сколько лет, дней часов...
сколько холодов, ветра...они видели...и испытали...
сколько друзей...сколько добрых людей здесь повстречали..
и прикольно сколько денег заработали...

Особенно им будет интересно конечно увезти на память что то особенное...
Ну например пусть гости составят вместе какую нибудь например...фигуру...или кусочками открытки...картину....не знаю особенностей города...
Мне например дети во Дворце Культуры подарили цепь сердечек...соединенных между собой...и вынесли эту оченьдлинную цепь на сцену...а на каждом сердечке было написано пожелание...Я до сих уже много много лет храню эту цепь и перечитываю...Она доставляет мне столько душевной теплоты, что подарили мне дети... Вот что то такое надо подарить...чтобы эти сорок человек...конечно же думаю это их друзья...остались незабываемыми...
И поверьте именно ведущая тоже надолго останется в их памяти..и вас много сного лет будут вспоминать добрым словом...если вы составите программу так, в которой 
например...рассказ...мое первое и последнее впечатление...от места где я провел три года жизни....Спросите об этом у ваших заказчиков...Пусть с юмором ответят...
Пусть на праздник придет..какой то прикольный гость...связанный с севером...
Можно и сделать песенку такую прощальную...переделку... конечно связав с конкретными фактами....
Да и вообще классно...Я бы сейчас с удовольствием такое замутила бы...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> "Да свиданья. мой ласковый Миша" ничего в голову не приходит. И то, не слишком ли слезоточивый финал с этой песней получится, а?


А без этого и так не обойдется...
Но на празднике надо и уделить внимание позитиву...что все все будет хорошо...
Пусть вот этот градусник счастья , который мы вам подарим...поднимается на все сорок градусов и больше...Хоят за вашим окошком будет только всего лишь десять градусов...Но теплоту нашего сердца и нашегро края...пусть вам покажет этот градусник...

----------


## лека

*evochka2777*,
 Конечно грустный стишок, но может пригодится

 Море… Скоро расстанусь с тобой, 
И такая настанет тоска.
Будешь ты белоснежным прибоем,
По ночам грохотать у виска.
Будет ветер мне сниться соленный,
Твой напев, что я знал наизусть.
Я прощаюсь с тобою впервые,
Я слезы своей не стыжусь.

 Время – гений, как сказал поэт.
Время – жизни нашей скорбный гений.
Время вспять не повернуть нам, нет.
Признаем мы это к сожалению.
Дни, казалось, медленно идут,
Расставанья мы совсем не ждали,
Мы любили, верили, мечтали,
Но у времени характер крут.
Кончается смена,
Пора расставаться.
Любимые лица добрей и дороже.
А сердце готово уже разорваться
И время разъезда
Все ближе и строже.

Можно гимн России в  начале врубить для торжественности и флаг семьи какой-нибудь придумать, чтоб вначале поднять, в конце отпустить и вручить на память, а может на флаге все гости распишутся, или, что-нибудь в шопе придумать распечатать на самоклеющейся бумаге и на флаг.

----------


## swinging

> Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите кто поёт песню со словами: "Пусть ваши руки будут сильными, тела красивыми, сердца достойными любви..." Заранее спасибо!


*Самоцветы - Будьте счастливы*

Удачи!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

всем приветище:smile:
 Я с просьбой .начали постановку Украинского танца.Нужны костюмы старого украинца(деда):biggrin: Если я не ошибаюсь: шляпа соломенная, парик лысый с чубом.шаровары и сюртук. или нет?Украина, выручайте. просвятите москалей:rolleyes:
киньте в меня ссылками на народный костюм
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Озорная

*evochka2777*,

Люда, тот же прикол с обещаниями можно сделать...

----------


## Уралочка

Милые мои форумчане, прошу Вашей помощи, подсказки.
Скоро юбилей двойной(5о лет) супругам, народу около 100 человек. 
Во первых, на мне ответственность по распределению предоставлений слов, заказчики сами незнают, кому первому предоставлять слово, кому потом... 
Надо расставить на свои места:(людей много сделаю по блочно, но.. всё же)

Глава города
Глава городского поселения
министры (из других городов)
из других городов ген. директора...
Ген.директора предприятий нашего города
депутаты
администрация когда родственников,
друзей...
а ещё, будет папа города.... ну... в кулаке большое предприятие держит. авторитет большой...(так его что... вперёд главы?!юбиляры незнают что именно с ним делать)

Кто же по правилам всё таки должен первый поздравлять:
Родственник или официальное лицо?!

И ещё, юбиляры хотели друг друга поздравить
может быть есть у кого нибудь интересное стихотворение, подводка, перед тем как  предоставить им слово для поздравления друг друга...

Так же. жена заказала девочек, которые буду танцевать перед мужем(это якобы подарок - дарю женщин...)
Уместно ли в начале, когда все трезвые танцевать, или позже это сделать...
Подскажите пожалуйста, что то немогу собраться, торможу...:eek:
Заранее спасибо :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*




 Сообщение от Иринка Картинка

как вы считаете воровство жены можно делать?


*
Жена - то она жена, но ведь у них никелевая свадьба, а раз свадьба - то она невеста, а раз невеста, то как её не украсть? :Aga: :wink::biggrin:
ИМХО...

----------


## swinging

> Жена - то она жена, но ведь у них никелевая свадьба, а раз свадьба - то она невеста, а раз невеста, то как её не украсть?
> ИМХО...


Не совсем так. Никилевая свадьба это не свадьба, а юбилей свадьбы. И поэтому никакая она не невеста, а законная жена. Но, как говорится, если клиент сильно хочет, чтобы его умыкнули, то почему бы ему в этом не по-способствовать.
Тоже ИМХО

Удачи!

----------


## Марья

Девочки-поэтессы, спасайте-выручайте!!! Есть у кого-нибудь "Выпьем водки" для мужчины, но молодого? Завтра 30-летний юбилей, зашиваюсь...  :Vah:  *SOS*

----------


## maknata

*уралочка*,
 Когда то вела юбилей у бывшего партийного бонзы. Конечно у нас нет министров в провинции, но чем меньше прыщик, тем больше чешется:wink: В гостях тоже одни шишки. Так юбиляр мне сам подсказал идею ( на мой взгляд просто гениальную) и я её сейчас активно использую. То есть почти весь вечер был построен на биографии самого юбиляра и в какие то моменты жизнь дарила ему встречу с тем или иным человеком. Немножечко об этом человеке и ему слово. И никому не обидно, и не надо голову ломать - кто важнее глава или  папа города. А девочек танцовщиц чуток позжее выставляй, когда немного выпьют и расслабятся :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

> *уралочка*,
>  Когда то вела юбилей у бывшего партийного бонзы/aga:


 Замечательно!!! Спасибо большое!!! завтра обговорю этот момент с юбилярами.(а на счёт прыщика - это точно:biggrin:) Только народу очень много, объединять придётся. :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Девочки-поэтессы,


Я не поэтесса и меня не печатает пресса))
 Но для  Мариночки
Такая вот разминочка:

Пусть всегда шуршат купюры 
 В карманах у…  Артура!
 И крутая гарнитура
Будет в ухе у.. Артура!
Классная аппаратура
Будет дома у... Артура!
И  во всех делах ажур
А вокруг всегда ля мур
С  днём рождения... Артур!

 :flower:

----------


## evochka2777

*shoymama*,
*лека*,
*Ozornaya*,
Дорогие мои, не устану благодарить вас за отзывчивость и идеи. Вместе с вами я уже уверена на все 100%, что все будет супер-пупер-классно!)))
*manja*,
 Маня, у меня аж мурашки побежали, так все трогательно и душевно. Большое спасибо за подсказки и направления!!! Каждая идея - бриллиант. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Марья

> Я не поэтесса и меня не печатает пресса))


Ладусь, ржуууууу :biggrin:
СПАСИБО!!!  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

Марина!
Красавец он, спортивная фигура
И обалденная улыбка у ... АРТУРА!
Сегодня праздник. Собрались
Здесь гости всех фактур.
Ну, а виновник кто у нас???
Конечно, дорогой ...АРТУР!
Прошу вас бокалы повыше поднять,
Такая сегодня культура.
И выпить до дна их опять
За красавца ...АРТУРА!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Марья*,
Сегодня друзья за столом собрались,
Чтоб  пожеланья рекою лились!
Гуляет душа - сплошное раздолье
Рюмки наполним мы за здоровье…
Выпьем, выпьем водки!

Наш именинник, ну прям загляденье!
Молод, красив и в делах есть везенье.
Ну а друзья за него все горой
Счастлив будь наш Человек дорогой!
Выпьем, выпьем водки!


Любые проблемы гони далеко,
По жизни спеши, ты свободно, легко
Друзья всегда рады тебя поддержать,
И вместе с тобою бокалы поднять!
Выпьем, выпьем водки!

----------


## orsia

Ребята, меня озадачили.. ОБРАЩАЮСЬ К ПОЭТАМ НАШИМ!

Мне просто необходимы 2 кричалки: первая - на 7-8 четверостиших, 2-я - на 4-5. По ПДД. Первая кричалка - 3 строчки - четвертая "Безопасное колесо". Вторая - каждое четверостишие заканчивается ПДД. Вторую, впрочим, можно любой заменить в тему ПДД. Может, кто уже богат???

----------


## Sens

Коллеги, у меня вопрос. Хочу приобрести шоколадный фонтан. Возможно, кто-то предоставляет такую услугу, подскажите, плиз, где купить, на какую сумму рассчитывать и вообще по этому поводу у меня много вопросов.
Пересмотрела предложения интернет-магазинов, но мне сложно ориентироваться наугад.
Пишите или в личку или на почту, буду очень признательна за любой совет.
sens1@ukr.net

----------


## swinging

> Коллеги, у меня вопрос. Хочу приобрести шоколадный фонтан. Возможно, кто-то предоставляет такую услугу, подскажите, плиз, где купить, на какую сумму рассчитывать и вообще по этому поводу у меня много вопросов.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128121

Удачи!

----------


## Sens

swinging, спасибо.  :Ok: Прошу не кидать в меня помидорами, у меня просто поиск по сайту не работает совершенно. Пошла там вопросы задавать.

----------


## swinging

> Прошу не кидать в меня помидорами, у меня просто поиск по сайту не работает совершенно. Пошла там вопросы задавать.


Никто не собирается ничем, ни в кого кидать. Просто я видел в той теме обсуждение чего то похожего, вот и дал ссылку. Не знаю, поможет это тебе чем то или нет, но попробовать задать вопрос стОит.  :Aga:  Может кто сведущий и откликнется.

Лирическое отступление.
А поиск по форуму не может не работать как то избирательно.
Нажимаешь "Поиск" (в шапке форума). Выпадает окно.
Нажимаешь "Расширенный поиск".
В окошке "Ключевые слова" пишешь - Шоколадный фонтан.
Внизу "Показать результаты поиска как" ставишь галку в "Сообщений".
Жмёшь "Начать поиск"
Получаешь результат примерно такой



Удачи!

----------


## Sens

:flower:

----------


## gelika

evochka2777 
Сегодня редкий  заказ пришел. Ни разу не проводила, а хотелось бы попробовать.

Есть очень хорошая песня Яна Френкеля "Вальс расставания".
"Слышишь, тревожные дуют ветра?
Нам расставаться настала пора...." и т. д. 
Вот ссылка:
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/14103048

----------


## LapNik

Всем доброго времени суток!
Может кто знает, где можно разжиться минусовкой группы Пионеры - Плеер в уши?
Ткните носом. Или офсайт этой группы кто найдет?
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## tataluna

Привет всем!
У меня просьба Может кто проводил корпоротив посвященный ветеринарам
Подскажите идейки:smile:

----------


## Вета

> Ребята, меня озадачили.. ОБРАЩАЮСЬ К ПОЭТАМ НАШИМ!
> 
> Мне просто необходимы 2 кричалки: первая - на 7-8 четверостиших, 2-я - на 4-5. По ПДД. Первая кричалка - 3 строчки - четвертая "Безопасное колесо". Вторая - каждое четверостишие заканчивается ПДД. Вторую, впрочим, можно любой заменить в тему ПДД. Может, кто уже богат???


Я совсем не поэт - сама всегда обращаюсь к нашим девочкам-умелицам в этом вопросе. но хочется хоть чем-то помочь. Эту речёвку  делали на выпускном вечере (класс с уклоном ГИБДДе). Я им распечатала слова, объяснила кто за кем, смысл..и получилось очень хорошо. Может и Вам пригодится, а может на мысль какую натолкнёт...
*  Речёвка ГИБДД (4 девушки и 1 юноша)
*
_Юноша стоит в середине девушек и немного впереди их._
1.	На посту стоит инспектор,
Под собой не чует ног.

2.	Ничего, я тоже сильный,
Только дали бы свисток!

3.	Пешеход идёт на красный,
Он инспектора достал!

2. Если был бы я инспектор,
   Я бы жезлом!  Показал….

4.	Мини-юбка… И инспектор
Глаз не может оторвать!

2. Всех, кто носит мини-юбки,
    На полтыщи штрафовать!

1.	А красивой авто-леди
Можно кое-что прощать!

2.	Кто похож на Бабку Ёжку,
Тем права не выдавать!

3.	Мчат машины, скорость – сотня!
Скоростной у всех угар!
Даже дохлый «Запорожец»
Прёт безумно на радар.

2. Всех лежачих полицейских
    На полметра приподнять!
    Или ленточек с гвоздями
    На дороге раскидать!

4.	За порядок вы в ответе,
Патрулируйте везде.
Если надо,  мы поможем.

2. Я иду в ГИБДД!

----------


## Сильва

*tataluna*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128203 и к медикам загляни http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830

----------


## optimistka17

> У меня просьба Может кто проводил корпоротив посвященный ветеринарам


Буквально недавно, в августе месяце такой корпоратив проводила Лена,-Лучик Дон....

А что касается ПДД, то кричалок готовых нет, а вот музыкой могу поделиться.Если надо- свистни...Пока я дома.. А то ведь завтра вновь в поезд и на несколько дней без инета...

----------


## Сильва

*orsia*,
 На 7-8... ничего себе! Подбери рифму попробуй, мне - слабо!

Что, скажите, нужней всего,
Не гадайте - ни то, ни сё...
Нет нужней для нас ничего,
Чем... *безопасное колесо!*

Пусть кружок этот очень прост,
Не писал его Пикассо,
Но зато как поддержит мост
*Безопасное колесо!*

Верим мы, что настанет час,
Воспоют его, как Басё,
Выручает, как прежде, нас,
*Безопасное колесо!*


И мы смело давим на газ,
И не страшно нам будет всё,
Знаем мы, что в запасе у нас
*Безопасное колесо!*


*optimistka17*,
 Привет! Как мыслим синхронно!:biggrin:

Наташ, иди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126629

----------


## an2yan

девочки, не могу никак найте тему по прощанию с первым классом. Пните пожалуйста меня туда.

----------


## вокся

*tataluna*
Лучик Дон проводила в августе. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=29

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Упс... Я опаздун... *Оптимистка:smile:* проворнее меня. ))))
Я заливала песни про ветврачей. ссылка уже не действительна, но если очень надо, то залью ещё разок.

----------


## vz_event

tataluna
Я бы сделала игру "брачные игры животных", делала ее на одном корпоративе, прошло офигенно. 
Сделала бы группу "Бременские узыканты", это где по очереди разыгрываются все "животные"))гитара, ударные, саксофон, клавишные, вокалист, а потом общая песня. Если надо нарезки вышли. Проходит это всегда прост феерично!!!
Точно провела бы американскую забаву, когда на большом холсте присуетсяосел)) а хвост делается отдельн, и участники с закрытыми галазми пытаются воткнуть хвост на свое место (на хвосте кнопка), столько смеху вызывает..а у ветеринаров особенно)))


Фрумчане, я говорила ранее, что поступил заказ на сваьбу в зеленом стиле, я назову ее "изумрудное счастье"..... пока придумали, только то что столы будут называться "зелеными" странами и континентами мира. новая зеландия, Швейцария, Австралия, остров Мадагаска и т.д.
на этом все..А ну еще молодые будут сажать саженец..
Просьба номер раз: любые мысли по такой свадьбе, даже самы малнькие приму с удовольствием))
Просьба номер два: в отчетах фотография видела фото не могу найти, там нитка из баксов (тоже ш зелень:biggrin:) и молодые что-то с ней делают, то ли отрезают, то ли еще то-то...
Спасибо, что вы есть :flower:

----------


## Медведик

[QUOTE=vz_event]любые мысли по такой свадьбе,[/QUOTE

кроме баксов зелёная ещё и капуста (с ней связаны и козёл и зайцы..и дети могут появиться из неё)
зелёный и калючий кактус - он же источник влаги в пустыне
"зелёный" - молодой и неопытный...ритуал инициации можно провести..посвящения в новую эпостась
зелёный змий...он же алкоголь - кричалку или загадки о разновидностях алкоголя... и его укрощение. Он же символ медицины - медосмотр проведи)
зелёный в смысле неспелый...можно что-то или кого-то "удобрять, поливать, освещать и взрасщивать"
зеленоглазое такси - можно организовать интерактивную машину .. и подвезти в определёное место
зелёный свет светофора - перемигивание гостей, или ещё какие то сигалы придумать.
вот мои мысли вслух)))) с интересом буду наблюдать за этим проектом)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> "брачные игры животных"


Это что такое интересное?


> любые мысли по такой свадьбе, даже самы малнькие приму с удовольствием))


Можно в начале свадьбы раздать номерки игрокам Зелёной лотереи всем тем, кто пришёл в одежде ( или элементе одежды) зелёного цвета.

Ещё вопросик к форумчанам.
Вчера слышала по радио песню "День рождения мамы".
Там слова
День рождения мамы..... 
Мамочка родная, обними меня.
........Родителям кричат горько,
значит жизнь удалась.....
как-то так.
Подскажите, кто поёт. А ещё лучше, если поможете найти фонограмму. Спасибо

----------


## ПУХОВА

> сваьбу в зеленом стиле, я назову ее "изумрудное счастье".....


Можно сделать " Зеленую танцевалку" или викторину песенную(где есть зелень)
- "Трава у дома"
--" А-а, и зеленый попугай"
--" Зеленоглазое такси"
--"Все бегут,бегут,а он им светит"( Леонтьев)
-- "В траве сидел кузнечик"
-- " Не прячь зеленые глаза..."
-- " А я вовсе не колдунья" ( Золотое кольцо) 
-- " Море, море" (Антонов)     и   т.п..

----------


## Ильич

Да и сама свадьба зеленая и молодожены "зеленые" то бишь неопытные то есть учить и пр.. можно.

----------


## вокся

На Зелёной (изумрудной) свадьбе обязательно должны быть зелёные человечки))) Эльфы.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/870792m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/881032m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

_У эльфов есть один особенно неприятный порок: это их страсть к воровству. Еще пускай бы забавлялись они тем, что обирали бы поля с горохом да опорожняли бочки с пивом, либо, забравшись в погреб, вытягивали через соломинку дорогие старые вина!

Но нет — они не довольствуются этим, их воровство принимает обыкновенно гораздо более важный и вредный характер: они постоянно стараются уводить в холмы невест тотчас после венца и уносить новорожденных детей до крещения. На место похищенных малюток кладут они в колыбели каких-то своих уродцев, которые мучают всех окружающих несносным криком, злостью и капризами. (про младенцев можно на свадьбе умолчать...)
Про этот "лесной народ" столько всяких легенд... И про то как они хороводы любят водить, и про то, как они любять путь косы у девиц..._
 Они очень любят золото и постоянно ныкают горшочки с золотом в лесу...

Они злобные, конечно, но может это потому, что у них велосипеда нет?))))

----------


## optimistka17

> я назову ее "изумрудное счастье".....


 Тогда может каким-то боком приспособить и Волшебника *изумрудного* города... Малахитовую Шкатулку с Хозяйкой Медной горы может удастся приспособить...
 А что касается *зеленого* цвета, то мысли крутятся вокруг *зеленых* глаз кошки, вокруг зеленых глаз Ведьмы или Колдуньи.
 Явно просится конкурс,- у кого будет лучше *Денежное дерево?*
Или на листьях салата нарисовать буквы имени невесты майонезом или сливками. Такая себе *кулинарная зелень...* Когда невесту украдут , то надо ,чтоб у свидетеля была зараннеее припасеннная *зелень...* Чтоб он в нужный момент достал пучек петрушки или укропа...:smile: Это так, навскидку....

----------


## vz_event

Ой. спасибо огромное, уже мысли начали шевелиться))) Невесту будет похищать либо леприкон, либо леший, у нее спрошу...

А можно мне подсказать что за конкурс денежное дерево и еще какие-то березки помню видела, у Маоьи по-моему.
Спасибо, что вы есть :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Ага, и всех входящих зеленкой метить, как в клубах - светящейся краской. Я летом на дискотеку ходила - прикольно! Прямо на ладошку!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Люди! Помогите, если можете, пожалуйста. В воскресенье празднуем д\р моей дочки. Изъявила именинница желание принимать у себя в гостях одну из Чародеек. Кто подскажет , что можно впихнуть в программу. Вообще, кто имеет представление о Чародейках W.I.T.C.H., помогите!Будут человек 10, девочки и мальчики.Меня только чуть направить надо, из чего сюжет "тянуть". Как представлю, что нужно девочку играть!... Может там есть более взрослый персонаж?

----------


## Tajussa

*myworld7*,
Привет, я сама в них не разбираюсь, вот тут почитай, может и придет идея..
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/W.I.T.C..._сериал)
http://youloveit.ru/mult/witch/
Удачи!

----------


## вокся

*myworld7*,
племянница сказала, что взрослых нет. И послала на http://charodeika.sitecity.ru/index.phtml

----------


## skomorox

Подскажите, как можно интересно сделать встречу молодого юбиляра (30 лет)? Звёздная дорожка - не подходит, она для более "престарелого" возраста. Кто что проводит?:rolleyes:

----------


## Масяня

прошу помощи:

нужно поздравление от крестного папы со свадьбой для крестницы, небольшое- для телеграммы.... Меня озадачили найти...

может кто сочинит?

----------


## Ларико

И я прошу помощи! Мне нужны люди, которые с фотошопом на "ты"! Если откликнутся, напишу в личку.

----------


## optimistka17

> А можно мне подсказать что за конкурс денежное дерево и еще какие-то березки помню видела, у Маоьи по-моему.
> Спасибо, что вы есть


Правильно помнишь. Марья как раз и показывала фотки. Березки заносили  в зал и  гости украшали денежками реальными...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Tajussa*,
*вокся*,
 Девочки, огромное  спасибо! Я теперь так много знаю о Чародейках!

----------


## skomorox

Помогите мне придумать символы к воротам, сквозь которые пройдёт именинник. Можно, даже в прикольном варианте, т.к. он молод и горяч!:biggrin: Например, как команда КВН из Курска показывает свою "живопись".

Добра и счастья! ( что за символ здесь может быть нарисован? - сундук пиратский? А Щасье как изобразить?)

пожелания любви! (здесь можно сердце показать)

Богатства, мира и тепла! (значок доллара, мир - солнце?, тепло - батарея)

Круг преданных друзей! (стая лемуров из "Мадагаскара или что ещё?)

А также - здоровья (символ Красный крест или рюмка со змеёй)

Долгих  лет! (тут какой символ?)


Помогите советами!!!! :flower:

----------


## Kley

> И я прошу помощи! Мне нужны люди, которые с фотошопом на "ты"! Если откликнутся, напишу в личку.


Ларис, я не совсем на "ты", но кое-что умею.  :Oj: Расскажи, что нужно сделать?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Богатства, мира и тепла! (значок доллара, мир - солнце?, тепло - батарея)


Ирина, у меня есть фотошаблон , где малыш в денежном (долларовом) мешке сидит:
Богатство - денежный мешок
Мир - ребёнок символизирует
Тепло - в мешке тепло. Может подойдёт? :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

Простите меня мои хорошие, я опять за помощью и волшебным пеньделем. :Aga: 
Буквально за два дня поступило четыре заказа на юбилеи и все срочные.
В эту пятницу провожу юбилей женщине 70 лет, 32 года она отработала воспитателе в детсаду.Посоветуйте или пните в то место , где есть , как можно поздравить эту милую женщину, которая сама себе делает юбилей.Говорит .,что дети заняты.Очень хочется сделать ей приятный сюрприз, может какое-нибудь поздравление как-будто бы от ею воспитанных детишек или ещё что-нибудь!

----------


## skomorox

*Kley*,



> Ирина, у меня есть фотошаблон , где малыш в денежном (долларовом) мешке сидит:


 буду премного благодарна! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

копирую свою просьбу тут, потому, что в той теме, тихо.

как еще можно обыграть вот такую шарманку  "печатающую деньги"?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...60#post2446860

----------


## Элен

> Добра и счастья! ( что за символ здесь может быть нарисован? - сундук пиратский? А Щасье как изобразить?)
> 
> пожелания любви! (здесь можно сердце показать)
> 
> Богатства, мира и тепла! (значок доллара, мир - солнце?, тепло - батарея)
> 
> Круг преданных друзей! (стая лемуров из "Мадагаскара или что ещё?)
> 
> А также - здоровья (символ Красный крест или рюмка со змеёй)
> ...


На счастье подкову можно.
Друзья преданные - руки протянутые с рюмками (если прикольно обыгрывать и это мужчина)
Долгих лет - старичка с оравой внуков,как из мультика про рыжий-конопатый.
Добро,наверное,всё-таки не сундуками взвешивается... мне кажется улыбка будет кстати или сердечко на руке.Но это если на любовь уже что-то другое нарисовать... Например,силуэты двоих на фоне заката или воздушный поцелуй.

----------


## КартинкаИр

Девчонки :flower: ! У кого есть нарезки на ЮЛЮ? Скиньте мне в личку.
Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> как еще можно обыграть вот такую шарманку  "печатающую деньги"?


Рита, вот из ЧРГ переделка песни.

(Виновата ли я…..)
Виноваты ли мы,
Виноваты ли мы,
Что решили рубли подарить?
Ведь без них никуда,
Ведь без них никуда,
Ох и трудно без денег прожить.

Тянем мы длинный рубль,
Тянем мы длинный рубль,
Чтобы сразу в достатке зажил.
На детей, на родню,
На большую семью
Тратил только ты, а не копил.

Будешь сам рубль тянуть,
Будешь сам рубль тянуть,
Чтоб как роза жена зацвела.
Отрывай, ей давай,
Отрывай, ей давай,
И тебя зацелует она.


А ещё потяни,
А ещё потяни –
Надо детям и внучке отдать.
И тогда каждый день,
И тогда каждый день
Будут нежно тебя вспоминать.

Для друзей не жалей,
Для друзей не жалей,
До получки нам рубль оторви.
А как станет длинней,
А как станет длинней
Нас опять снова в гости зови.

----------


## optimistka17

> У кого есть нарезки на ЮЛЮ? Скиньте мне в личку


Не нарезки, а полная версия нескольких песен о Юле уже ждут тебя на почте...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*vz_event*,
С цветом зелёный - ассоциация зелёный чай. Можно в этом направлении подумать. Волшебный напиток, кто попробует, желания сбудутся. Или в качестве призов пакетики с зелёным чаем. А ещё обязательным условием, чтобы у каждого или в одежде , или в руках было что-то зелёное.




> Там слова
> День рождения мамы..... 
> Мамочка родная, обними меня.


Песня на почте.

----------


## Alenajazz

Зеленый

Описание:

Так как зеленый цвет доминирует в растительном царстве, он является цветом весны, созревания, плодородия, природы, свободы радости, надежды(поскольку этот цвет символизирует наступление весны и обновление жизни), возрождения, молодости Зеленый часто символизирует непрерывность и даже бессмертие, когда, к примеру, мы говорим «вечнозеленый». В дохристианские времена зеленый цвет был символом плодородия, с приходом христианства его даже запретили, поскольку он напоминал о языческих обрядах. Кстати, до сих пор кое-где именно зеленый, а не красный является цветом страсти и сексуальности.  В Древнем Египте зеленый был священным цветом, символом надежды, радости, весеннего обновления. Для китайцев зеленый -- молодость. Для японцев -- будущее, энергия. Для жителей Среднего Востока --плодородие, продолжение рода, сила. Зеленый является мистическим светом, связывающим между собой природное(естественное) и сверхъестественное. Зеленый означает избыток, процветание стабильность. Многие государства выбрали для своих денег зеленый цвет. в западных странах зеленый ассоциируется с надежностью, безопасностью и дозволенностью (самый яркий пример - разрешающий сигнал светофора). Хотя в море зеленый флаг раньше поднимался когда судно терпело бедствие. Как символ молодости зеленый ассоциируется также с незрелостью, неопытностью и наивностью.

На национальных флагах зеленый обычно помещают чтобы подчеркнуть роль сельского хозяйства или обилия лесов(Белоруссия).


В западных странах он считается самым экологически благоприятным цветом. Он является цветом международного экологического движения и соответствующих политических партий.

Зеленое кольцо на олимпийском флаге символизирует Австралию.   

Выводы:

В целом зеленый цвет обычно имеет исключительно позитивное значение и обозначает природу, молодость, плодородие и жизненную силу. В бытовом значении зеленый символизирует безопасность.


По мнению психологов, пристрастие к тому или иному цвету в одежде может многое рассказать о человеке.

Итак, что же символизирует каждый цвет?

Черный цвет считается символом вечности и неизвестности. Люди, которые предпочитают черную одежду, создают вокруг себя словно замкнутую рамку. Им хочется скрыться от окружающих и убежать от всех проблем.

Белый цвет очень элегантен. Он актуален независимо от стиля, формы и моды. Этот цвет очень подчеркивает женственность, грациозность и романтичность.

Серый цвет считается цветом элегантности и благородства. Если вы захотите затеряться в толпе, то этот цвет сослужит вам хорошую службу.

Синий цвет-цвет спокойствия и сдержанности. Одеваясь в синее, женщина подчеркивает, что не желает вступать в конфликты и стремится к теплым, дружеским отношениям.

Желтый цвет говорит о том, что человек живет мечтами, надеждами на лучшее. Этот цвет напоминает о теплом лете и ярком солнце.

Зеленый- цвет жизни и созидания. Если в гардеробе появилось больше зеленых вещей, то это говорит о том, что в голове его обладательницы полно идей и радужных планов.

Красный цвет символизирует страсть, любовь и жгучее желание. Человек в красном невольно и сознательно становится центром внимания.


Зеленый, как символ ислама, также помещают на своих флагах арабские страны.
Зеленый цвет повсюду в исламской культуре считается священным, так как такого цвета был халат пророка.

Зеленый цвет - священен, он самый почитаемый. Достаточно вспомнить зеленое знамя пророка. Зеленый цвет символизирует богатейшую природу, жизнь, отдых, оазис. Камни зеленого цвета несут жизненную стойкость, благополучие, счастье и успех в делах. Именно украшения из зеленых камней наиболее популярны и востребованы у мусульман.

Мусульманский лирик Амир Хосров Дехлеви воспевает этот цвет в поэме "Восемь райских садов":

Зеленый цвет ласкает в полдень тенью,
Дарует он покой душе и зренью.
И травы зелены, и тьма в лесах.
Зеленый цвет колеблется в глазах,
Зеленый цвет - наряд любого сада,
И для жасмина стебель - как награда.

----------


## shoymama

*vz_event*,
А что если поиграть с ними, типа шляпы: "Мир сквозь зеленые очки" , кто что через них видит и песни подобрать про зеленое. Наверняка такие есть?
"Какое все зеленое..." точно есть на музгрузе
"Зеленый крокодил"
"...во поле ЗЕЛЕНАЯ стояла"
"Все стало вокруг голубым и ЗЕЛЕНЫМ"
"А и зеленый попугай"
"Я - зеленый огуречик"
Из дюймовочки "... поживешь с нами - позеленеешь!"

Ну, может еще кто продолжит?

----------


## Sens

> А поиск по форуму не может не работать как то избирательно.
> 
> 
> Удачи!


Это понятно, я раньше всегда  им пользовалась. Но когда форум стал "in-ku" - у меня начали твориться чудеса. Я даже аватар долго не могла поменять. И поиск не работает :Aga:  :Tu:

----------


## BONATA

> Помогите мне придумать символы к воротам, сквозь которые пройдёт именинник. Можно, даже в прикольном варианте, т.к. он молод и горяч!



Вот, навскидку, кое-что :

- СИМВОЛЫ ДОБРА   – Солнце,ангел.... чебурашка..гном...Дед Мороз с мешком подарков...
- СИМВОЛЫ СЧАСТЬЯ – подкова, лотос, бабочка... «Птица счастья завтрашнего дня....»
- СИМВОЛЫ ЛЮБВИ – Амурчик... ромашка...инь и янь...
- СИМВОЛЫ БОГАТСТВА –Ключ...часы!.......сундук со златом...копилка «Хрюшка»...золотая рыбка... 
- СИМВОЛЫ МИРА – голубь, земной шар с ладошками....
- СИМВОЛЫ ТЕПЛА – дом....апельсин, одуванчик,пингвин....валенки....подушка...кроватка....
- ДРУЗЬЯ (Дружба) – радуга, матрешки....медведь Тедди...(пила «Дружба» - шутка!)
- ЗДОРОВЬЕ – Гиря...баня....из рекламы – здоровые зубы......Буренка (год быка) «Пейте дети молоко – будете здоровы!»
-ДОЛГОЛЕТИЕ  и МУДРОСТЬ – черепаха, дуб, сова.....

----------


## Солнце45

> *tataluna*,
> _ Привет всем!
> У меня просьба Может кто проводил корпоротив посвященный ветеринарам
> Подскажите идейки_


Провожу игру   "Брачный период"....влюбленные киски, собачки...пингвины...обезьяны....изображают процесс ухаживания....конфетно-букетный....всегда классно проходит!

По поводу зеленого цвета...я всегда в конце цветных танцев провожу в кругу пожелания по цветам...можно сделать без цветных танцев...просто зеленые пожелания! Ну там травки сочной....долларов побольше...машину зеленую и езди, как дурак...глаз зеленых напротив...поменьше соплей на кулаке (извините)

----------


## tataluna

Девочки ОГРОМНОЕ вам СПАСИБО за помощ :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> 32 года она отработала воспитателе в детсаду.


Ириш, попробуй к ней "Детей" привести. Конечно же наряженные гости.
1. НАШ ХОРОШИЙ ДЕТСКИЙ САД
ВСЕХ ПРИВЕТСТВОВАТЬ ВАС РАД.
К ВАМ СПЕШИЛИ МЫ, ДРУЗЬЯ.
НАМ ВОДКУ ПИТЬ, УВЫ, НЕЛЬЗЯ.

2. ТЁТЯ _________, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ
И ОТ ВСЕХ ДУШИ ЖЕЛАЕМ,
ЧТОБ ДЯДЯ _______ ВАС ЛЮБИЛ
И КОНФЕТОЧКИ ДАРИЛ.

3. ТЁТЯ ________, ВЫ ПРЕКРАСНЫ,
У МЕНЯ В ДУШЕ ВЕСНА.
ВОТ БЫ ДУСЬКА ИЗ ДЕТСАДА
ВОТ ТАКОЙ, КАК ВЫ, РОСЛА.

4. ТЁТЯ _________ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,
ЛЮБВИ ЖЕЛАЮ ОТ ДУШИ.
А ПЕЧАЛЯМ И НЕВЗГОДАМ
ФИГУ С МАСЛОМ ПОКАЖИ.

5. А ЕЩЁ МЫ ПОЖЕЛАЕМ,
МНОГО ДЕНЕГ И ДРУЗЕЙ.
И ЗА ЭТО ПОЗДРАВЛЕНЬЕ,
НАМ ПО РЮМОЧКЕ НАЛЕЙ.

----------


## Нюся

> Это понятно, я раньше всегда им пользовалась. Но когда форум стал "in-ku" - у меня начали твориться чудеса. Я даже аватар долго не могла поменять. И поиск не работает


Такая же ерунда....

 У меня авиационный корпоратив намечается, хотела найти тематическое - ступор. Хочу сделать костюмированную историю создания и процветания конторы  - выходят калики переходные, под напевное что-нибудь ("Ой, ты степь широкая.."), с гуслями, в рубахах, с бородами, бают : "То не вран летит, не орел кружит..." Все в этом духе. Квн-щики на днях подмогли, похожий номер выдали. Текст обдумываю, со смешилками, чтоб  не уснул народ. Да работников позаковыристей подобрать надо. 
  Может както этот номер с авиацией скрестить? 
  Вдруг идеи у кого родятся, буду рада любой помощи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*syaonka*,
Вредные советы от Остера. Их можно переделать индивидуально под  юбиляра. Я когда-то делала в разных вариантах. Обязательно костюмы. Был такой вариант. Натянутое покрывало, за ним встают гости- "детишки" и с наружной стороны все разом свешивают специально сделанные ноги. Когда читают, ножками этими дрыгают. Потом от покрывала отошла, а ноги были частью костюма . Они и ходили по залу, и присаживались, изображая маленьких деток. К сожалению, фото нет. Только на старых видео. Если интересно, где-то остатки костюмов лежат. Можно и сфотографировать.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

девченки, подскажите пожалуйста. Хотим сделать слайды на серебряную свадьбу в субботу, (благо аппаратуру дают) музыку мне хорошую Сергей (Солист) скинул, инструменталка медленная, под нее очень очень хочется пустить какие то красивые стихи, да так, чтобы урыдались (добрая ведущая)) Если у кого что есть душещипательного, киньте пожалуйста

PS А насчет того, что с инетом проблемы дошли уже до Хантов, даже по каналу местному показывали разборки с этим провайдером, так что скоро буду с вами, надеюсь хоть на какой то инет, не до роскоши, лишь бы форум качался!

----------


## Нюся

*vz_event*,
 Вероничка, песни старые вспомнила Комбинация, кажется, пела" Твои зеленые лосины.." Может обыграешь как-нибудь. Обрядить кого, включить ЭТО, и уже готова переодевалка Привет из прошлого века.

----------


## syaonka

> Вредные советы от Остера. Их можно переделать индивидуально под юбиляра. Я когда-то делала в разных вариантах. Обязательно костюмы. Был такой вариант. Натянутое покрывало, за ним встают гости- "детишки" и с наружной стороны все разом свешивают специально сделанные ноги. Когда читают, ножками этими дрыгают. Потом от покрывала отошла, а ноги были частью костюма . Они и ходили по залу, и присаживались, изображая маленьких деток. К сожалению, фото нет. Только на старых видео. Если интересно, где-то остатки костюмов лежат. Можно и сфотографировать.


Очень интересно! :Aga:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет! А я за советом: бОльшую часть инфы с жесткого диска мы с сыном спасли! САМИ! 
А теперь нужна надежная Винда для старичка-слабачка моего компика. 
Нужно точное название версии, и если есть адресочек, то буду рада.
Жду в личке. А то та, что есть, скоро глюкнется... Еле пашет, зараза, диск установочный, оказывается, с трещиной...

----------


## Владленыч

Други и подруги! С песней про Ренату не поможете? 
Везде искал - не нашёл!
А если нет - то какую, обычно ставите нарезочку, если имя невесты или жениха не находите?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Владленыч*,
 Олег, так и ставь: где упоминается слово невеста, слово жених.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*syaonka*,
я работаю в дет. саду и мы уже давно отказались на юбилеях проводить "детские" поздравлялки- это касается только тех, кто работает в саду, на других праздниках "детки " идут на ура!!! (а в саду "дети"-уже не актуально и избито...) НО ЭТО ТОЛЬКО МОЕ МНЕНИЕ!!! не кидайте помидорками :Aga: 
интересно у нас прошли "звездные поздравления"- педагоги- народ артистичный,так дурачились... :Ok:   делали ФОТОКОРЕСПОНДЕНТА с отчетом прожитых лет(фотошоповские снимки по блокам)- если надо- пиши в личку...- вообще я это в отчетах писала, но это искать надо...

а теперь моя просьба- направьте меня пожалуйста(это я пендель волшебный выпрашиваю:biggrin:) где найти поздравления пионерские и песенку?(приехал в гости дядя из Германии- завтра день рождения, хочется не просто за столом посидеть...) Заранее :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

[QUOTE=Медведик;2447265][QUOTE=vz_event]любые мысли по такой свадьбе,[/QUOTE

а ещё на счёт зелёненьких...

Можно сказать,что  именно сегодня зелёный цвет - вестник счастья, любви и благополучия и т.д.
Те люди, которые пришли в одежде зелёного цвета, несут в себе всё прекрасное и примета такая, кто прикоснётся к зелёному цвету, того ожидает всё самое прекрасное(именно сегодня). Гости в такой одежде подходят к желающим получить всё хорошее, не только к виновникам торжества..... (может так сделать, как говорится - пошли по рукам, всем хочется сразу потрогать их, чтобы было отлично в жизни) :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> где найти поздравления пионерские и песенку?(


 Извините.
 Может что выдернешь?

ПИОНЕРСКОЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ НА СВАДЬБЕ 
Берутся несколько человек из зала, завязываются галстуки, дается в руки барабан, под веселую песенку вприпрыжку заходят в зал, потом один читает, а все вместе кричат одну фразу,:

Мы, пионеры, веселые дети!
Нет никого нас счастливей на свете!
Чтобы сегодня на свадьбе гулять,
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

Вся ваша жизнь служит детям примером
И октябрятам, и пионерам.
Будем и дальше пример мы с вас брать
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

Мы к Вам пришли, чтобы в день этот снова
Дать молодым и родителям слово,
Что будем всех взрослых всегда уважать —
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

Мы к Вам пришли, чтоб у старших учиться
Как надо пить, чтоб совсем не упиться.
Как надо есть, чтоб фигуру держать –
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

Все пионеры нашей страны
В Вас, молодые, давно влюблены.
Лучших друзей нам не сыскать.
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

Мы говорим, без унынья и лени:
Нам неизвестен конфликт поколений.
Вы молодые - старше, чем мы:
Брать с Вас пример мы и в этом должны.
Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи!
Мы пионеры, рюмочку "хочем".
Взрослым давно нам пора наливать:
Мы Сашу и Дашу пришли поздравлять!

----------


## Уралочка

> Подскажите, как можно интересно сделать встречу молодого юбиляра (30 лет)? Звёздная дорожка - не подходит, она для более "престарелого" возраста. Кто что проводит?:rolleyes:


А у меня сегодня такой юбилей и именинник не знает. что жена заказала вечер. Друзья приедут заранее, а когда она зайдёт с ним ресторан(он думает, что только в двоём будут) то, когда откроется дверь, все будут стоять в колпочках,стрелять клопушками и кричать сюрприз...
Так же начнёт пение в русском народном костюме девушка "Приветствие" и озвучит, что гостеприимные хозяева всегда встречают гостей с чарочкой(юбиляр с женой из рушника сделают арочку и гости будут проходить под ней только тогда, когда выпьют и закусят) может банально. но проходит классно. Кода выпивают, в это время поётся песня "чарочка"... (надеюсь понятно написала, уже тороплюсь...)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Простите меня мои хорошие, я опять за помощью и волшебным пеньделем.
> Буквально за два дня поступило четыре заказа на юбилеи и все срочные.
> В эту пятницу провожу юбилей женщине 70 лет, 32 года она отработала воспитателе в детсаду.


Когда проводила юбилей воспитательницы, то записывала голоса малышей(маленькие с дефектом говорили, но было мило) именинница даже расплакалась. Можно ведь вернуться в те времена, когда она работала и услышать привет из прошлого.(мне конечно проще, работаю с малышами, можно было записать, но ведь детей всегда можно найти...)

----------


## Колесо

Дорогие мои,всем привет,времени совсем нет,редко забегаю,соскучилась....я за помощью,в субботу юбилей,впервые согласились(не за деньги,попробую,вернее дочка будет за пультом))проводить танцевальную часть - дискотеку,кто этим занимается,пожалуйста подскажите какие песенки танцевальные хорошо идут? возрастная категория 40-60 лет,можно названия,а можно  :Oj:  и самими песенками в меня пульнутся,у меня ничего нет!ООочень прошу,подкиньте!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Инна, вот такие стихи есть

Серебряная свадьба… эта дата
Как результат неповторимых лет,
Ведь в этот день женились вы когда-то,
И до сих пор прекрасней пары нет!

И как тогда - рука в руке горячей,
Вам рук своих вовек не разомкнуть!
И мы хотим, чтоб не было иначе,
Чтоб так прошли вы весь свой долгий путь.

Чтоб ни размолвки, ни дурные вести
Не развели вас на исходе дней,
Чтоб были вы, как руки ваши, вместе,
Чтоб вам не пережить любви своей!

И чтобы в многолетнем шуме быта
Побольше приходило к вам гостей,
Пусть будет ваша дверь всегда открыта,
Как раньше, для родных и для друзей.

А если будет трудно, будьте стойки,
Пускай поможет вам друг друга взгляд.
А мы кричим опять сегодня "Горько!",
Как двадцать пять, серебряных, назад!

----------


## Масяня

просьба  подкинуть что-нибудь поздравительное для юбилея БУХГАЛТЕРУ (женщина - 60 лет). 

БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ признательна. Бросать можно в личку, в скайп

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*optimistka17*,
Людочка спасибо большое! у меня эта песенка и была, только для именинника(сейчас переделаю в твоей слова...) но после "наворота" компа некоторую информацию не нахожу:frown: девочки киньте в меня пожалуйста клятвой пионера(можно в личку) :flower: [b
Колесо[/b],песен много каким образом помочь?как перекинуть много песенок сразу? через скайп или майл? подскажи-по могу чем смогу...Юля

----------


## Элен

> Натянутое покрывало, за ним встают гости- "детишки" и с наружной стороны все разом свешивают специально сделанные ноги. Когда читают, ножками этими дрыгают.


А кто видел Галкина и Урганта,изображающих современных девчонок.Очень прикольно.Идея как раз со свешивающимися ножками.
Вот думаю,может на Новогоднюю ночь с братом сценку сделать...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piGQRk7sP3Q

----------


## Колесо

Девочки и мальчики,отбой!Я вся в музыке!!!*Анжелла*,как всегда помогла!Спасибо всем кто откликнулся! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Я ваша навеки!!! :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

> Когда проводила юбилей воспитательницы, то записывала голоса малышей(маленькие с дефектом говорили, но было мило) именинница даже расплакалась. Можно ведь вернуться в те времена, когда она работала и услышать привет из прошлого.(мне конечно проще, работаю с малышами, можно было записать, но ведь детей всегда можно найти...)


А что малыши говорили? :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

Киньте мне ссылку на тему песни-
переделки, не могу чё-то найти её!:frown: :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> Киньте мне ссылку на тему песни-
> переделки, не могу чё-то найти её!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38643

----------


## Вета

> Фрумчане, я говорила ранее, что поступил заказ на сваьбу в зеленом стиле, я назову ее "изумрудное счастье".....


Можно напомнить, что у каждого свадебного юбилея есть своё народное название. Как называется день свадьбы сегодняшний?...
Слушайте новобрачные, запоминайте приглашённые
День свадьбы сегодняшней называется "свадьбой зелёною"!
Потому что зелено, потому что молодо!
Зелёный цвет будет счастливым для нашей пары на протяжении всего первого года совместной жизни.
И те гости, которые сегодня пришли на свадьбу и в своём наряде имеют зелёный цвет, тем самым принесли ещё больше счастья молодожёнам. Ребята очень благодарны вам и дарят маленькие сувениры в подарок!..

 Задание свидетелям: собрать "зелёный" букет из всего зелёного на столе. Кто быстрее и оригинальнее?!..

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> девченки, подскажите пожалуйста. Хотим сделать слайды на серебряную свадьбу


Все любуются крепкой семьей,
Ваш союз неизменен и дружен.
Знает муж:"Повезло мне с женой!"
А жена:"Повезло же мне с мужем!"

Вы отличные мать и отец
И не даром полны оптимизма.
Вы для близких своих-образец
Верной,чесной и праведной жизни.

Вам желаем добра и здоровья,
Пусть в семье сохраняется лад.
Чтоб вы встретили с той же любовью
Золотой юбилей-пятьдесят!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*девочки . мальчики я опять насчет Украинского мужского  костюма.Отправьте меня .где посмотреть?*

----------


## Медведик

Прошу озвучить свои мысли вот о чём:
Хочу связать воединно балкон с невестой, серенаду "мартовского кота" и песенка где кот мяучит (Саша выставлял целый концерт). Мысли кое-какие есть...но хочу услышать ваши!!!!! тогда додумаю)))

И ещё хотелось бы на свадьбе использовать костюм Бабы-Яги. Переодеть мужчину. И что бы ему такое несложное сделать? чтоб интересно и не текст читать (типа песен-переделок или частушек).

А ещё есть костюм Куклы. Хотелось бы его на свадьбе использовать. Типа кукла из детства пришла поздравить. Лирику я понимаю как сделать (типа помнишь моя маленькая хозяйка как мы мечтали об этом дне...и вот он настал - ты невеста!!!) Но хотелось бы что-то весёлое. Лирики и так хватает.

Очень надеюсь на помощь.

----------


## Tajussa

*senovaoxana*,
сайт на украинском, но много разных костюмов
http://www.hllab.dp.ua/Store/texts/c...s/Costume2.htm
здесь на русском, но больше описание, чем иллюстрации
http://www.costumehistory.ru/view_post.php?id=59
а вот тут реферат по украинским народным костюмам
http://www.erudition.ru/referat/ref/id.26185_1.html
Удачи!

----------


## shoymama

*Медведик*,
Лен, посмотри песню "Ожившая кукла". Может, навеет чего... http://www.***********/search/

По Бабе Яге послала на почту.

[img]http://s16.******info/d4c18a670be09416c00f1a3f6526b270.gif[/img]
Чёт сейчас представила: Дефиле Баб Ёг под песню "А, ну-ка, девушки, а ну, красавицы!"

----------


## Tajussa

*Медведик*,
А если на балконе сидит "несмеяна", и каждому коту свой музыкальный отрывок - задача рассмешить царевну (танец-импровизация под заданную музыку, имитация пения - надо попасть в мяуканье). Правда ей трудно будет не смеяться, сама музыка уже улыбки вызывает... 
Или сделать парный, на балконе кошечки, под балконом - коты,  и каждый своей кошечке "серенаду" поет (опять же разные нарезки)...
вот как-то так...
Удачи!

----------


## Масяня

Сижу и реву белугой... Готовлюсь к завтрашнему юбилею, скачала на зайцах песню Анны Резниковой "Посвящение родителям"....

слова просто... и "Ласточка отдыхает"....

из гнезда птенец на землю падал
и щемило сердце у меня
птица мама с птицей папой рядом
криком разрывали шум дождя

и мои родители - я знаю, 
не забыть мне их прекрасных лиц
этот мир навеки покидая, 
тоже превратились в божьих птиц..

----------


## Иринка 11

> *девочки . мальчики я опять насчет Украинского мужского  костюма.Отправьте меня .где посмотреть?*


вот посмотри.... :Aga:

----------


## Вета

> И ещё хотелось бы на свадьбе использовать костюм Бабы-Яги. Переодеть мужчину. И что бы ему такое несложное сделать? чтоб интересно и не текст читать (типа песен-переделок или частушек).


Делаю иногда Бабу Ягу и Кащея, как поздравление от пары, отметившей недавно "Красную" свадьбу. (как раз после игры "Свадебные юбилеи"). 
Б.Я. выходит под муз. "Ну, что ж ты страшная такая", а Кащей - "А я милого узнаю по походке..."
Поют частушки-поздравушки.

*1.Б.Я.:*Ты чаво меня ударил
     Своей костяшкой  по плечу?
     Я пропеть сейчас частушки 
     Молодым нашим  хочу.

*2. К.Б.:* Раз уж вздумал ты жениться,
        Молодую в жены брать
    Надо сразу научиться 
   Миллионы добывать!

1.  Вертолет ворону с елки 
    сшиб своим пропеллером.
       Я  желаю тебе, …..  (жених), 
       стать вторым Рокфеллером.

2.Не подскажет даже мать 
        Как прореагировать?
   Толь в аренду милку брать,
    Толь приватизировать?


1.	На столе стоит бутылка,
    А в бутылке – лилия.
...(жених)  - ...(невесту)  переводит
   На свою фамилию.

2. Ненадежные девицы
    Переполнили страну.
    В наше время положиться 
    Можно только на жену!

1.	Ко мне милый приставал, 
    раз в полгода целовал,
        Пусть така тебя беда 
        не коснется никогда.

2. Ходуном квартира ходит, 
    словно в бурю тополя.
        Пусть, ...(невеста)  сильней подходят 
        ваши с ... (женихом)  биополя.

1. Комбайн косит и молотит
   и солому в копны вьет.
       Я сегодня выпью столько, 
       сколько  ...(жених)  мне нальет!

2. ... (невеста)- красавица у нас
    бойкого калиберу.
        Пусть тебя на «Мисс Вселенной» 
        первой «миской» выберут!

1. Я хочу ребят поздравить  
    И похлопать по плечу
        Пусть и вам подарки дарят 
        Так, как Якубовичу!


2. Все мы горы исходили
    И крутые бережка.
    Мы и вам  желаем счастья
    И подарков два мешка 


1. Нам излишества не надо:
   Дынь и ананасов.
   Главное, чтоб ваш подвал
   Полон был запасов.  
(дарят молодым пакет  с луком, морковкой)


2. В жизни всякое бывает.
    Вдруг случится кризис, блин.
    Так держи всегда в запасе
    Спички, соль и керосин! 
(Спички, соль,  и бутылка водки с надписью «КЕРОСИН»)


1.	  Будь красивым, будь здоровым, 
                        кушай макароны.
                            Будь бесстрашным и крутым, 
                            как Сильвестр Сталлоне!   (дарит макароны)

ВМЕСТЕ:  Все бы пели все плясали
                  Все бы напивалися.
                  Пожеланий – миллион,
                  Только бы сбывалися.

 ВМЕСТЕ: Кто там ближе всех к бутылке?
                     Поскорее нам налей!
                     Пьем  за ваше мы здоровье,
                     А вы  пейте  за друзей !

----------


## Иринка 11

> Сижу и реву белугой...


Света присоединилась к тебе, такие слова, просто пробирает до мозга костей! Спасибо тебе! :flower:

----------


## Петровна

> Сижу и реву белугой... Готовлюсь к завтрашнему юбилею, скачала на зайцах песню Анны Резниковой "Посвящение родителям"....
> 
> слова просто... и "Ласточка отдыхает"....
> 
> из гнезда птенец на землю падал
> и щемило сердце у меня
> птица мама с птицей папой рядом
> криком разрывали шум дождя
> 
> ...


Света, послушай эту песню в исполнении нашей форумчанки Наташи Шмель   :Ok:  :Oj: 
http://my.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/aud...ge=audio_added

----------


## КартинкаИр

Срочно нужны нарезки на имя ЮЛЯ! Бросьте 3-4 , а то у меня всего одна (Шахерезады)

----------


## skomorox

Кто может, переделайте мне, пожалуйста эту песенку с жениха на просто именинника-юбиляра:

Песня друзей жениха.

В тёмно-синем носу
защекочет пылинка,
Ты поляну накрыл для друзей и родных....
На поляне стоит
Недопитой бутылка,
Поднимай же бокал за друзей своих!

припев:
А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно
Что простился ты 
с жизнью холостой.
Надо, стало быть,
Дружбу не забыть,
В воду и в огонь - кореш, мы с тобой!!!!

И не думай, что мы
все пришли попрощаться,
Не мечтай, что теперь
мы тебе не нужны.
Убегай иногда
Ты к друзьям пообщаться....
С разрешенья твоей ЛЮБЯЩЕЙ жены!

припев:
А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно
Что простился ты 
с жизнью холостой.
Надо, стало быть,
Дружбу не забыть,
В воду и в огонь - кореш, мы с тобой!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Света, послушай эту песню в исполнении нашей форумчанки Наташи Шмель  
> http://my.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/aud...ge=audio_added
> __________________


Я не Света, но послушала! И тоже плачу!:frown:

----------


## Юльчита

Масяня, Свет, может это подойдет?:rolleyes:
Не витает она никогда в облаках. 
Бухгалтерия -жизнь, испытанье судьбой. 
И компьютер живой у (имя) в руках, 
Подчиняется ей, словно друг дорогой! 
Да и техника вся поддается рукам; 
Никогда не придраться в работе к счетам: 
Ведь балансовый четко ведется учет, 
И за что не возьмется во всем повезет! 
Поздравляю тебя и хочу пожелать 
Тебе главным бухгалтером в будущем стать! 
kuku
В конце изменить немного???

----------


## вокся

*vz_event,* готовлюсь к детскому мероприятию и выбирая музыку наткнулась на неплохой (на мой взгляд) инструментальный вариант "Мы в город *Изумрудный* идём дорогой трудной". 
http:/*************.com/files/xlcmtrtra

----------


## manja

*Цитата:
Сообщение от skomorox 
Кто может, переделайте мне, пожалуйста эту песенку с жениха на просто именинника-юбиляра:* 

вот принимай на скорую руку

*Песня для юбиляра* 

В тёмно-синем носу
защекочет пылинка,
Ты поляну накрыл для друзей и родных....
На поляне стоит
Недопитой бутылка,
Поднимай же бокал за гостей  своих!

припев:
А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно
какой год пришел
что там впереди
Надо, стало быть,
праздник не забыть ,
В воду и в огонь - кореш, мы с тобой!!!!

На тебя не пришли
мы  лишь полюбоваться 
супер выглядишь ты 
здесь слова не  нужны.
Обещай нам налить 
за друзей и за счастье
за здоровье твоей любящей жены

припев:
А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно
какой год пришел
что там впереди
Надо, стало быть,
праздник не забыть ,
В воду и в огонь - кореш, мы с тобой!!!!
__________________

----------


## Масяня

> послушай эту песню в исполнении нашей форумчанки Наташи Ш



и как бы её получить? Я там скачать не смогла......

----------


## Уралочка

> А что малыши говорили?


Можно дать детям по паре строчек из любого поздравительного стишка.
Вы озвучиваете, а они в микрофон уже повторяют. так же добавят, что любят, что она самая замечательная...бла,бла. Честно говоря уже не помню что давала их стихов, давненько было. Но было очень душевно и необычно. А в конце кричали - поздравляем.(правда получилось: с любиеем:biggrin:), можно и куплетик песни спеть...

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Прошу озвучить свои мысли вот о чём:
> Хочу связать воединно балкон с невестой, серенаду "мартовского кота" и песенка где кот мяучит (Саша выставлял целый концерт). Мысли кое-какие есть...но хочу услышать ваши!!!!! тогда додумаю)))
> Очень надеюсь на помощь.


В одном из кривых зеркал, Смирнов исполнял Санта Лючию просто мяукал, а в припеве подходил к мужикам и просил промяукать их, а комменты такие     6 это совсем молодой котенок он впервые на крыше , не понял зачем пришел... Это старый котяра, типа все кошечки его... этот вообще зачем пришел ему уже не надо, видно по привычке... и т. д.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Дорогие форумчане всплыл срочный заказ, на завтра днюшка у мальчика, в классе, 7 лет. Не подскажет никто, что можно с креповой бумагой сделать???... Оптимистки на форуме нет - она делает что то, может и мне пригодится. Я просто с оказией прикупила несколько рулончиков!

----------


## Leni

Можно сделать трубочки для питья сока т. е. украсить эти трубочки при помощи этой бумаги в виде ,например бабочки. Или можно из лоскутков этой бумаги сделать небольшой цветочек и приэтом завернуть туда конфетку. А можно маску льва.

Или воздушного змея!

----------


## Петровна

> и как бы её получить? ...


Смотри почту.....

----------


## Марина Дудник

Понятно но я веду только 1 часок, на уроке практически, так что стола не будет будет лишь пиратский расколбас...

----------


## Tajussa

*marisha612*,
Пиратам можно сделать бороды. Ну и пусть цветные, пираты же тоже люди - вот и принарядиться решили ради праздника - а потом  конкурс на самую кудрявую бороду... 
Ну вот как-то так..
Удачи!

----------


## Irishka

*marisha612*,
 Марина! Ну раз у тебя пиратская тематика, пусть пираты попали на какой-то остров племени Умба-юмба (типа), пусть из этой креповой бумаги две команды придумают костюм вождя племени. И бысто и весело для детей.

----------


## Масяня

> что можно с креповой бумагой сделать??



у Люды - Оптимистки устраивается шоу показ новых моделей от кутюр, для этого нужны : креповая бумага, ножницы, скотч, можно степлеры маленькие, выбираете модель, засекаешь время и понеслись....

----------


## Djazi

> Сижу и реву белугой... Готовлюсь к завтрашнему юбилею, скачала на зайцах песню Анны Резниковой "Посвящение родителям"....


Светочка, а я эту песню давно на юбилеях пою, если  родителей нет на свете. Поэтому Ласточка всё-таки  больше для свадьбы подходит.

----------


## Марина Дудник

С креповой бумагой ясно Сделаю завтра. Думаю 7 летние дети справятся с ножницами...:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Уралочка

Ещё раз обращаюсь с просьбой: ну подскажите пожалуйста по поводу подводочки перед поздравлением, когда муж с женой друг друга будут поздравлять. что нибудь красивое, может быть есть какое нибудь стихотворение на примете...:frown:

----------


## manja

Пусть юбиляры муж и жена ......
сначала зажгут свою юбилейную свечу....и погадают на нее....
Есть такое интересное гадание на свече....В чью сторону огонек будет...наклоняться ....например тот первым начнет поздравление...
А если огонек просто поднимется вверх то мы ждем вашего поцелуя...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Сижу и реву белугой... Готовлюсь к завтрашнему юбилею, скачала на зайцах песню Анны Резниковой "Посвящение родителям"....


Знаю, что не там пишу, но это как раз в тему о профессии. Только человек пропускающий через себя, через свою душу любую заготовку праздника, делает свое дело качественно и профессионально. У меня до сих пор критерий - мурашки побежали, значит убойная вещь, простите за тавтологию. А если по другому, то, как говорил мой учитель, "честнее продавать пирожки"
Умница, Светланка

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*уралочка*,
 Мы поле жизни перешли с тобою
Мы вместе столько прожили не зря
Работали и спорили с судьбою
Друг другу теплоту души даря.
И если б молодость вернулась снова,
И если б время повторилось вдруг,
То ты уж, в этом мне поверь на слово,
Одну тебя бы выбрал я, мой друг.
*
Второе нравится меньше, но может пойдет, как вариант*
Что ценней любого клада
Нам на жизненном пути?
Величайшая услада-
Сердце верное найти.
Друг предаст, судьба обманет
Счастье может изменить,
Сердце верное воспрянет,
Чтоб тебя оборонить.
Для него твоя удача-
Всех отраднее удач.
Загорюешь, горько плача,
И его услышишь плач.
И свиданье и разлуку-
Все оно перенесет
Загрустишь - развеет скуку,
А отчаешься – спасет.

Видим мы - не расстаются 
Двое любящих сердец
В вечной верности сплелися, (ОСОБЕННО ЭТА СТРОЧКА!!!Кошмар!)
Как хотел того творец

С сердцем близким, сердцем милым
Все на свете вам по силам!

_источник - и не помню откуда_

----------


## Уралочка

*Svetllana*
 Светочка, солнышко, ну СПАСИБООО!!!замечательно!!!
Ух, аж легче стало.... мне понравились стихи. Ну умничка!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*уралочка*,
* Еще из копилочки и переделать легко:*
Может быть, иногда я немного застенчив,
Чтобы выразить нежные чувства свои...
Но сегодня прекраснейшей в мире из женщин
Я готов на коленях признаться в любви!

Я, наверное, избранный Богом везунчик,
Если ты, моя милая, рядом со мной.
Драгоценная Верочка, Вера, Верунчик,
Как я рад, что тебя называю женой!

С Днем рожденья, мой ангел! И пусть тебе светят
Все прекрасные звезды вселенной большой,
Чтобы ты была самой счастливой на свете
И чтоб всё у нас было всегда хорошо!

*И вот еще подводочки:*
*Эпиграф блока «Родственники»*
Как корни деревьев
Сплелись наши судьбы
И соком одним нас питает земля…
Любимые лица, любимые люди, и 
Нам жить друг без друга нельзя

*Эпиграф блока «Дети»*
Для тебя в 20 лет и в 30
Мы как дети малые… 
Прости, …что до мудрости твоей с пеленок,
Так и не смели дорасти.
Пусть же не устанут эти руки
Пусть не ослабеют от любви
Этот голос, золотые звуки,
До ста лет, пожалуйста, живи!

*Эпиграф блока «Друзья»*
Разлука устой нашей жизни не тронет
Нам выпало счастье друг с другом дружить
Как переплетенные корни и кроны
Нельзя наши судьбы разъединить


*Заставка*
Неутомимые года пускай летят сквозь все ненастья,
И пусть же будет так всегда:
Чем больше лет, тем больше счастья.


*Заставка*
Человек особенно прекрасен,
Если занят добрыми делами.
Человек особенно прекрасен,
Если весел и приветлив с нами.
Человек особенно прекрасен,
Если полон нежной теплоты,
Человек особенно прекрасен,
Если это ты!

*Дорогому папе* в день рожденья
Мы желаем долгих светлых дней.
Радости, успехов и везенья,
Добрых и отзывчивых друзей!
Не болей, почаще улыбайся,
Пусть твои сбываются мечты,
И по пустякам не огорчайся, 
Знай, что лучший папа – ты!

*Любимая мамочка*, знаешь ли ты,
Как много душевной в тебе красоты?
И как безгранична забота твоя,
И как велика благодарность моя?
Здоровья тебе, многих лет и тепла!
В сто тысяч раз больше чем ты мне дала!

*Заставка*
Он особый – день рожденья
День волненья и веселья, 
Когда можно без стесненья
высказать слова любви, благодарности,
признанья за заботу и вниманье,
Просто… за ОЧАРОВАНЬЕ человеческой души!

*О женском возрасте* судить мне права нет.
Его благоразумно я не знаю…
Пусть сколь-то исполнилось Вам лет,
Вот с этой датой Вас и поздравляю.
Есть люди, может, и немного их,
Чьи звезды постоянно лишь в зените.
Они всегда «живее всех живых»
И  к этой касте Вы принадлежите.
Желаю, невзирая на года, 
Чтоб телом и душой Вы не старели!
Чтоб уваженье и любовь всегда
дарили Вам и дифирамбы пели

----------


## Орбита

Только не смейтесь!
Потеряла притчу про ласточку. Киньте кто-нибудь!

----------


## Уралочка

*manja*
Пусть юбиляры муж и жена ......
сначала зажгут свою юбилейную свечу....и погадают на нее....QUOTE]

Ну надо же!!! Здорово! Никогда бы не догадалась до такого :Aga: 
Спасибо большое! обязательно так сделаю :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Lorry

> Света, послушай эту песню в исполнении нашей форумчанки Наташи Шмель
> http://my.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/aud...ge=audio_added


Всем привет!!
Хочу поделиться с вами одной из  работ Наташи Шмель. 
Песенка называется " Подарок Ангела",я думаю она  украсит осенний юбилей и не только, вот ссылка

http://narod.ru/disk/13425479000/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> использовать костюм Бабы-Яги.


Самое простое - на метле покатать. А может, этих метёлок несколько выдать и сидя на них танцы народоа мира, а мужик(главный БАБ ЁГ) движения показывает. Можно дочерей своих вместо невесты попредлагать Это называется фантазии в полудрёме. :redface:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Lorry*,
Красивая песня.  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Мы делали танец со швабрами (можно заменить на метлы) на музыку Хачатуряна "Танец с саблями". УЛЁТ!!! Правда, танцевавшие женщины сами по себе очень активными были  :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

У меня ступор в голове, вакуум.... :eek: :Vah:  Пытаюсь придумать шуточные советы от ангела-хранителя для молодой семью - и ни одной мысли. Дайте мне пинок в нужном напралении.

----------


## shoymama

*VETER NAMERENJA*,

Ир, получилась какая-то фигня по мотивам "Божественной комедии" Шварца

Поскольку сделана, жена, ты из ребра,
То мужа слушать непременно ты должна.

Корзину яблок на базаре вы купите, 
А змея-искусителя гоните

Коль бес в ребро тебя толкнет, дружок,-                                                                        
Зови, я помогу в короткий срок

Создать желаю малый свой Эдем                                                                                            
 И жить в нем без печалей и проблем

Советую побольше ангелочков                                                                                          
 Вам нарожать. И ставлю точку

Потянет если колкость вдруг сказать,                                                                              
Святой воды в рот не забудь набрать

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Доброго вечер, или уже ночи!
Я пока здесь новичок. ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Я 26 сентября веду вечер в нашем ресторане Самархан. Тема - ВЕЧЕР ДЫНИ, времени у меня очень мало. Публика солидная, будут восточные танцы, вокал. Предполагаю провести розыгрыш лотереи (главные призы - дыня, кальян, дынный напиток), немного в инете набрала информацию, загадки о дыни. Самому активному гостю сделаем сертификат на обед на две персоны. С конкурсами проблема. Вычитала, что дыню едят вилкой или десертной ложкой, решила провести конкурс на поедание дыни, разделим на три части вынем семечки и кто быстрее ложкой съест дыню. Викторина в стиле "сто к одному" с кнопкой - мальчики кнопки (на них будут разноцветные кепки) девочки участницы (вопросов шуточных маловато). Вычитала, что вяленую дыню хранят в сплетённых из неё косичках, думаю провести давно известный конкурс "сплести косичку", но не знаю как публика там отреагирует на подвижный конкурс.
ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ЧТО МОЖНО ЕЩЁ ПРИДУМАТЬ...

----------


## shoymama

*Наталья ЛяМур*, Поищи в интернете про праздник арбуза.15 августа проводили в Краснодарском крае, на Стрелке. Там подробно описано.
А здесь - про праздник дыни http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...2&stpar1=%2Fu0

----------


## Юльчита

> Публика солидная,





> конкурс на поедание дыни,


Наталья, не боитесь, что запачкаются?
Может сюда привязать тост за женщин, где дыню грузины дарят.Типа: Дарю вам вот этот дын, как самый старший из грузин.Желаю, чтоб вы были такими же сладкими и чтоб вас всегда хотели.:biggrin:

----------


## Нюся

> У меня авиационный корпоратив намечается, хотела найти тематическое - ступор. Хочу сделать костюмированную историю создания и процветания конторы - выходят калики переходные, под напевное что-нибудь ("Ой, ты степь широкая.."), с гуслями, в рубахах, с бородами, бают : "То не вран летит, не орел кружит..." Все в этом духе. Квн-щики на днях подмогли, похожий номер выдали. Текст обдумываю, со смешилками, чтоб не уснул народ. Да работников позаковыристей подобрать надо. 
> Может както этот номер с авиацией скрестить? 
> Вдруг идеи у кого родятся, буду рада любой помощи!


Наглею и повторяюсь :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

*Наталья ЛяМур*,
 Я бы тоже на поедание не делала однозначно... Немного интеллектуальных конкурсов для застолья - кто угадает наиболее близко вес самой большой дыни (в инете глянь), назвать сорта, географию, а растёт ли там-то? Какие блюда можно приготовить с дыней?
Если б костюм сделать - было б классно поздравление от героини дня....


А вообще ждём в теме "Кто мы", а то как-то интересно выходит, Наташа, ни откуда, ни каким боком к нашей компании прибилась...:smile:


*Нюся*,
 "То не вран летит, не орел кружит..." , то над Русью-матушкой дельтаплан жужжит...:biggrin: Из такого что ли? тогда шлемы авиационные с очками ищи для начала 20го века и танец постановочный "Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью" в стиле 30х годов.:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*shoymama*,
Оля, я в восторге от твоего сочинения!  :Ok:

----------


## BONATA

> Самое простое - на метле покатать. А может, этих метёлок несколько выдать и сидя на них танцы народоа мира, а мужик(главный БАБ ЁГ) движения показывает. Можно дочерей своих вместо невесты попредлагать Это называется фантазии в полудрёме.


Ой, Ирочка, хоть это и фантазия в полудреме, но аккуратней с именем (главный БАБ ЁГ)::confused:...может чье-то ухо другое услышать...:biggrin::biggrin:

может так - БА! БА-ЯГА прилетела...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ...может чье-то ухо другое услышать..


Точно не услышит.....:biggrin:

*Наталья ЛяМур*,
А я сразу дынный аромат почувствовала..... :Oj: :smile: На самый оригинальный или сказанный последний эпитет к дынному аромату: медовый, аппетитный, волнующий.....

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Сильва*
Немного интеллектуальных конкурсов для застолья - назвать сорта, географию, а растёт ли там-то? Какие блюда можно приготовить с дыней?


Такие я уже составила викторинки. Перед играми - немного истории и баек про дыню. Просто хотелось бы ещё немного юмора и конкурсов. Гости собрались ведь не на игру Что? Где? Когда?, а на праздничный вечер.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
VETER NAMERENJA

На самый оригинальный или сказанный последний эпитет к дынному аромату: медовый, аппетитный, волнующий....

Это интересно!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Девочки прошу прощения, ещё не освоилась. Думаю, если примите, то с удовольствием буду общаться, буду делиться со своими идеями.

----------


## Марья

> Девочки прошу прощения, ещё не освоилась. Думаю, если примите, то с удовольствием буду общаться, буду делиться со своими идеями.


извиняться не за что...МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Вливайся... Аватарка обалденная  :Ok:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет. Как всегда за скорой помощью (предлагаю переименовать Беседку в "Экстренная помощь 009", потому как обращаться можно круглые сутки и помощь получить). итак, по существу, вчера заказ дали на корпоратив, 50 лет политехническому институту, сегодня требуют полный сценарий на 4 часа. ищу по всему интернету любую инфу про подобные праздники, особенно нужны поздравления в стихах и конкурсы для людей, которым за 70. Приму любую помощь по данной теме, даже любая идея, может послужить началом хорошего конкурса. Заранее всех благодарю и целую, ныряю в недра интернета,  жду отзывов.

----------


## orsia

Ильич дааавным-давно давал ссылку на словари с рифмами. не могу найти. ткните носом...

----------


## skomorox

> Ильич дааавным-давно давал ссылку на словари с рифмами. не могу найти. ткните носом...


Ильич дал - Ильич взял,
А Скоморох - выдал!!!!:biggrin:

http://rifmovnik.ru/index.htm
http://www.vsemusic.ru/literature/dictionary/rifma.php
http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/Словарь_рифм
http://www.rifmovnik.ru/cgi/find.exe?cDict=r

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> "Экстренная помощь 009",


Прошу прощения, ошибочка вышла..."Служба экстренной помощи 911", вот так надо:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Девочки, прошу прощения за стихи -хи-хи-хи. читаю и смеюсь, но это всё что в голову пришло. Помоги подредактировать, что б не стыдно было прочитать:smile:
50 – не малый срок, годы разные бывали
Сколько радостей, тревог коллективом испытали
Сколько видели побед у коллег и у студентов
Пусть сегодня в вашу честь будет шквал аплодисментов
И пусть славится страна вашими выпускниками
………..
И желаем, чтоб победы умножали вы свои
Поздравляем с юбилеем мы родной АМТИ

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Марья*,
 Спасибо за поддержку! И за комплимент!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*ОленькаАрт*,

Может подойдёт?

*Тост за преподавателей* 

Путь к знаньям труден. Это факт,
Не требующий доказательств.
Кто ж знает то, что это так,
Точнее, чем преподаватель?

Далее... поднимем бокалы за преподавателей, или что-то в этом роде....

----------


## skomorox

Помогите советами: решила именинника встретить в "ручейке" из гостей,  которые пожелают ему всяких благ со счастьем, а в конце ручейка надо как-то весело гостям сказать, чтобы они расстались с подарками прямо сейчас и подарили их юбиляру, и только потом - за столы!:biggrin:
Что тут весёлого сказать или сделать можно?:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

*skomorox*
Ир, спроси, могут ли они хлопать, удобно ли? Нет. Это потому, что руки заняты подарками. Чтобы это исправить, от подарков нужно избавиться...
 И еще раз проверка на аплодисменты имениннику, после того, как подарят...

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Я так не делала, но моя знакомая ведущая раньше такое практиковала. Ручеёк был из цветов (по одному цветочку). Когда виновник торжества пройдёт, то можно предложить вручить ему цветы и подарки.

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> могут ли они хлопать, удобно ли? Нет.


отличная мысль!  :Ok: И обыграть можно весело!!! Спасибки!!! :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Помогите советами: решила именинника встретить в "ручейке" из гостей,  которые пожелают ему всяких благ со счастьем, а в конце ручейка надо как-то весело гостям сказать, чтобы они расстались с подарками прямо сейчас и подарили их юбиляру, и только потом - за столы!:biggrin:
> Что тут весёлого сказать или сделать можно?:rolleyes:


Уважаемые гости, вы улыбнулись, а это значит, 
что вечер наш пройдёт весело, интересно и ярко.
А начнём его мы с вручения подарков!
Наступает звёздный час каждого гостя, сейчас вы сможете поздравить нашего именинника лично, налично и безналично, вручить с любовью приготовленные цветы и подарки,  чтобы во время торжества об этом не волноваться, а наслаждаться праздником...

Стол сегодня так богат, что притягивает взгляд!
Дорогие гости, позабудьте про смущение - садитесь ближе к угощению!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девочки, прошу прощения за стихи -хи-хи-хи. читаю и смеюсь,


А мне очень понравились :Ok:  - я вообще ТАК не умею! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*skomorox*,
 Ириш, а что, юбиляру не сразу подарки гости вручают? Обычно, как заходят в зал (не все вместе, а по очереди, по мере прибывания) -цветы, поцелуи, подарки... А потом - ручеёк из гостей с аплодисментами, можно конфетти осыпать или дождём из фольги...

----------


## Irishka

*ОленькаАрт*,
Может такая строчка подойдет:
Их взлетами и знаньями, отличными делами.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ОленькаАрт*,



> Сколько видели побед у коллег и у студентов


Я могу ошибаться. Тогда простите меня великодушно.Филологи, помогайте. Мне кажется, побед не бывает у кого-то. Победы бывают чьи-то.Так говорят: видеть победы у кого-то?

----------


## Владленыч

Москвичи, не подскажете, куда мне завтра заехать, посмотреть парики, для гитар(ещё не пришли, ждёмс, как получу- сразу отправлю Ольге63, Оля не переживай, как только - так сразу), длинные. Сейчас смотрел в инете - ничего пока не нашёл (Пати бум, Торг Хаус и Весёлая затея - Это мне на "Тамаде+" девчонки посоветовали). Может ещё чего подскажете?
Завтра еду в Москву, отдавать обратно микрофону (на ВВЦ мне взяли, левые "Шурики", думал, хоть работать будут.... ) Хочу заодно чего нибудь прикупить из париков и прочих прибамбасов. Куда ещё можно глянуть?

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

И у меня просьба, тамадушечки. Готовлю корпоратив по случаю 10 летия фирмы. Приготовила всем сотрудникам шуточные сертификаты, разные номинации. Теперь надо придумать еще троим учредителям то ли дипломы, а может граммоты. Вдруг кто-то уже проводил и есть что - то интересное, поделитесь. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Гвиола

*Владленыч*,а я микрофон во Владимире купила и уже опробовала! Суперский!
Доверять надо малой родине!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

*Ribka-тамадушка*
Сразу троим? Сделай образ со словом три... (поросенка, медведя, богатыря, змей трехголовый, тополя на Плющихе... ) и обыграй вручение под этот образ. Пусть они триедины у тебя будут. Троица такая. И бутылки три склей, будет *трехстволка* в подарок. И медаль на длинной ленте, сразу на три головы (Я молодым на две сразу вешаю - прикольно!).

Еще тройка (лошадей) или "...птица тройка! Кто тебя выдумал?" А у нас птица тройка не простая...бла-бла...

----------


## Владленыч

> *Владленыч*,а я микрофон во Владимире купила и уже опробовала! Суперский!
> Доверять надо малой родине!:biggrin:


 Да мне уже привёз, Дима Глушков, может знаешь? Он во Владимире, все серьёзные группы обеспечивает аппаратурой, ну и торгует ещё. Я у него много чего брал, и микрофоны он мне привёз. На предыдущей свадьбе уже опробовал! Теперь эти нужно сдать обратно, вот завтра, т.е. уже сегодня, этим и займусь! Всё, пошёл отбиваться, вставать рано!

----------


## Озорная

*ОленькаАрт*,

Оля, может отсюда чего-нибудь скомпонуешь? 

*ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЮ ВУЗА*

Путь к знаньям труден. Это факт, 
Не требующий доказательств. 
Кто ж знает то, что это так, 
Точнее, чем преподаватель?
Он сам когда-то проходил 
Тернистый путь неловким шагом, 
Потом студентов он ватагу, 
Уже уверенней, водил.
Вновь возвращался и с начала 
Студентов новых вел вперед. 
Так он ходил из года в год, 
Хоть иногда вздыхал устало:
«Когда ж сумею отдохнуть?» 
Но снова шел путем привычным. 
Путь к знаньям — бесконечный путь, 
Тем паче если он цикличен...
Но отдых все ж необходим 
И в вечном к знаниям движенье, 
И есть хороший день один 
Для этого — день юбилейный.
И надо душу отвести, 
Предаться празднику, экстриму! 
А что касается пути — 
Куда он денется, родимый?


*ПЕДАГОГУ*

Человек талантливый от Бога 
Может выбрать всякую дорогу, 
И везде к успеху он придет, 
И везде побед одержит много. 
Вы пошли дорогой педагога, 
И за то вам слава и почет! 
Юбилей — не просто жизни дата. 
Это, пусть и временный, итог. 
Оглянувшись, может педагог 
Творчества увидеть результаты. 
Вспомнить, сколько он всего вложил, 
Сколько он разумного посеял.
И сказать себе в день юбилея: 
«Не напрасно пройдены года!»
Так подымем радостно фужеры, 
Будем с юбилеем поздравлять. 
Высший класс — учить своим примером! 
Что и требовалось доказать.

*НАУЧНОМУ РАБОТНИКУ*

В общем, жизнь такая штука:
 Раз! — и грянул юбилей. 
Хоть сильна умом наука, 
Но не все подвластно ей.
Как она бы ни хотела, 
Но не сможет объяснить: 
Как же время пролетело — 
Только вроде начал жить?
Но не будем зря вдаваться 
В то, чего понять нельзя, 
И, тем паче, предаваться 
Грусти: мол, скользка стезя.
Лучше глянем объективно: 
Пусть идет черед времен: 
Обещает позитивных 
Вам немало сдвигов он.
То есть я в виду имею, 
Если попросту сказать, — 
Надо после юбилея 
Новых вам успехов ждать.
Потому что, в оптимизме 
Пребывая, вы всегда 
Сможете взять все от жизни, 
Невзирая на года!

----------


## Мишкина

> У меня авиационный корпоратив намечается, хотела найти тематическое...


Это с форума...можно так нАчать...

ОТПРАВИТСЯ В ПУТЬ НАШ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ «ИЛ»,
ХОЗЯЙКОЙ БУДУ Я- СТЮАРДЕССА.
ДОЛЖНА Я СЛЕДИТЬ. ЧТОБ НИКТО НЕ ГРУСТИЛ,
ЧТОБ КАЖДЫЙ БЫЛ БОДР И ВЕСЕЛ.
........... ЗДЕСЬ- ШТУРМАНАМИ БЫТЬ!
И НАЧИНАЯ РЕЙс наш счастливый ХОТИМ ЕГО АППЛОДИСМЕНТАМИ ОТКРЫТЬ-
подняли рюмки на ура и закричали- от винта!


ИТАК ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ ВАС НА САМОЛЕТЕ КОМПАНИИ---------------------------
ЗА БОРТОМ ПРЕКРАСНАЯ ПОГОДА, ВСЕ ПРИБОРЫ – ВАШИ ГОЛОВЫ, ГЛАЗА И УШИ – ПОКА РАБОТАЮТ НОРМАЛЬНО. СКОРОСТЬ ПОЛЕТА – 7 ТОСТОВ В ЧАС , ДАЛЬНОСТЬ РЕЙСА – ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ.


Анекдоты-тосты..
Может пригодятся....

Один старый летчик как-то заметил про пассажиров: 
-Они думают, что боятся летать. На самом деле, они боятся падать. 
Так выпьем же за то, чтобы радость полета, не омрачалась страхом падения!

- Вышка управления вызывает борт 762. Не можем связаться с вами. Если слышите, качните крылом.
- Борт 762 вызывает вышку управления. Я приземлился два часа назад. Если слышите меня, качните вышкой

Самолет снижается и идет на посадку. Один из пассажиров, молодой человек, сидя в кресле, затягивает пояс с таким страхом на лице, что стюардесса считает необходимым его успокоить:
- Вы не нервничайте, приземление идет нормально. Вы, наверное, первый раз летите?
- О нет! - отвечает перепуганный пассажир. Но я впервые приземляюсь таким образом. Я парашютист.

----------


## Shusteer

> Подскажите, как можно интересно сделать встречу молодого юбиляра (30 лет)? Звёздная дорожка - не подходит, она для более "престарелого" возраста.


Я натягивала у входа полотнище ткани ( можно нетканку) давала юному юбиляру в руки ножницы и просила его ножницами прорезать себе проход в тканевой перегородке.Мой звукарь озвучивал это всё под весёленькую музыку и младенческий плачь.Когда "новорожденный" появлялся по другую сторону, т.е в праздничном зале его гости встречали радостыми криками, цветами, воздушными шарами и погремушками-маракасами.
Да и торт со свечами он у меня тоже сразу получал при встрече, задувая свечи загадывал желание.

*Добавлено через 56 минут*



> Хочу поделиться с вами одной из  работ Наташи Шмель. 
> Песенка называется " Подарок Ангела",я думаю она  украсит осенний юбилей и не только, вот ссылка


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Шикарная песня и исполнение!

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/892385.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/880097.jpg[/IMG]

Всем привет! Вот такие наряды купила на рынке у китайцев за 120 руб, но какую подводочку к таким бутылочкам сделать не знаю, может всем миром придумаем?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки милые у кого есть нарезки мыслей женские(коллектив садика) киньте в меня, если не жалко:rolleyes: коллектив 40 человек, но планирую выборочно композицей 20 не больше...:eek: пасибки заранее!!! Юля

----------


## Ладушка

У меня просьба... у кого есть нарезка с именем Ася. И что можно поставить на имя Фидания? Надо сегодня.

----------


## КартинкаИр

СРОЧНО НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ! НА 3.10 нужен ТАМАДА В КРЫМУ!

Я знаю, что не здесь с такими просьбами, но Лучик ДОН занята к Вере (Позитив) не смогла дозвонится, наши проверенные кадры ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ! Мне очень далеко туда ехать, я пообещала что найду себе достойную замену!
ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ! Очень хорошие молодые! 
СРОЧНО!

----------


## skorpiosha

Добрго времени всем!!!!!!!!!!Пожалуйста выручайте!Завтра "Пиратская вечеринка"-нужен конкурс с настоящей лодкой,лодку поставят где будет нужно(Попросила хозяйка заведения сегодня)Выручайте идеями,заранее спасибо всем,кто откликнется!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Обращаюсь с вопросом к нашим форумчанам педагогам*.
6 октября буду проводить 25 летний юбилей лицея. Торжественная часть будет проходить в один день, все будет на сцене. Сценарий я практически уже сверстала.  
А вот на следующий день, 6 октября, будет банкет и развлекательная программа. Суть вопроса - мне хотелось бы и не напрягать педагогов, и в то же время, провести игровую развлекательную программу. ЧТО БЫ ВАС НЕ УТОМИЛО? ЧТО НЕ НАПРЯГЛО? Нужны ли костюмы? Делать ли творческие задания, требующие мозгового штурма? 
А может, как я планирую, все конкурсы не требующие подготовки. Возьму единую сюжетную линию, и вперед к заветной цели.
Если не сложно, дорогие педагоги, во что бы вы *не хотели* играть на своем празднике?
Буду благодарна любым ответам

----------


## Irishka

*Svetllana*,
 Светочка! Педагоги - те же люди, с разными характерами. И говорить однозначно было бы неправильным. Я вот, зная свой коллектив, вижу, что одним переодевалки будут в кайф, а другим интеллектуальные задачки подавай. Так что сильно не переживай, готовь и то, и другое. А там, как обычно, сориентируешься по обстоятельствам. В моем коллективе  народ развлекаться любит. Им что ни дай, все проглотят.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки. распечатала на фотобумаге прикольных птенцов для свадьбы, где у невесты ещё 4 сестры, она пятая. Сижу вырезаю, каждый птенчик на А5. Хочу, чтобы сестрички каждая вытащила себе птенчика, написала своё имя, а потом они их маме подарят. Только вот никак не остановлюсь, куда их лучше прикрепить. Думала и про веточку дерева, чтобы девочки на неё повесили, и про гнёздышко. И как-то всё не то. Наклеивать не хочется, потому что на обратной стороне каждая имя своё напишет. Что ещё можно сделать?

----------


## skomorox

> Я натягивала у входа полотнище ткани ( можно нетканку) давала юному юбиляру в руки ножницы и просила его ножницами прорезать себе проход в тканевой перегородке.Мой звукарь озвучивал это всё под весёленькую музыку и младенческий плачь.Когда "новорожденный" появлялся по другую сторону, т.е в праздничном зале его гости встречали радостыми криками,


мне понравилась идея зайти через вырезанную дырку под младенческий плач! :Ok:  Только что там нарисовать? Что именинник должен вырезать? На свадьбе сердце и через него заходят в зал, а на юбилее? Ну, не рисовать же беременный живот (или ещё что-то похлеще)!kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ириш, я не знаю сколько у тебя птенчиков, но вот был у меня в практике случай, когда на второй день свадьбы мы натянули на расстоянии вытянутой руки в верх из угла в угол в зале леску крест на крест, и к ней привязали сердечки, на которых желающие гости писали пожелания молодым. Делали 55 сердечек из формата А4. 
Так же на лесках делали и на заднике оформление. Две лески параллельно натягиваются и скрепками крепятся любые буквы, птицы, сердца и т.д.. И за спиной у молодых что-то будет и снимать для написания легко. Может леску 
использовать?
Классно смотрится фатин белый задрапированный. Может к нему птичек?

----------


## skomorox

*skorpiosha*,



> нужен конкурс с настоящей лодкой,


одна лодка будет? Если бы были 2 штуки - то можно разделить на 2 команды, дать им 1 минуту, и в чью лодку поместится больше народа. Та команда и победит.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Svetllana*,
Светуля, тут немного другое. Птенчиков 5 по колличеству сестёр. одна из которых невеста. Кстати, средняя. Она как сказала, что их пятеро (братьев нет и папы уже тоже нет), так меня это сразу зацепило. Такая богатая мамочка. Я уже об этом писала. И у Лины такая же ситуация. Так вот я хочу их в виде птенцов представить, которые подрастая, покидают родительское гнездо. Ну хочется мне как-то по особому упор сделать, маме приятно. Слова душевные я найду. А птенцов они этих маме дарят. Вот птенчиков с шуткой хочется преподнести и посадить или повесить

----------


## syaonka

Копирую свою просьбу сюда!
 Может быть у кого -нибудь есть диплом с юбилеем 55 лет женщины без фото.Очень срочно!
Сегодня на юбилее будет гостья , у которой через два дня юбилей, попросили её тоже поздравить!

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*skorpiosha*,



> Добрго времени всем!!!!!!!!!!Пожалуйста выручайте!Завтра "Пиратская вечеринка"-нужен конкурс с настоящей лодкой,лодку поставят где будет нужно(Попросила хозяйка заведения сегодня)Выручайте идеями,заранее спасибо всем,кто откликнется!


Для дружной компании. Если можно поставить ещё лодку, или делать поочерёдно. Можно провести конкурс "Два капитана". Задание - собрать команду. Каждый капитан как можно большее кол-во гостей должен собрать в лодке. Уверяю вас будут пытаться хоть как-то всунуть себя туда. При чём тех гостей, которые попытались залезть в лодку либо одной ногой, либо какой-то частью тела можно защитывать, но при этом комментировать: команда состоит из 5 пиров, одной пиратской попы, одной ноги и т.д.

Если хозяйка заведения приглашает на "пиратскую вечеринку" постоянных клиентов, которые не знают друг друга, попытайтель отправиться не рыбалку - "большой улов". Рыбачить можно как и сидя в лодке, так же можно набрасать мягких игрушет, рыбок да лягушек, в лодку и тогда рыбалка будет "с берега". 
Реквизиты: Две удочки с большими крючками и маленькие мягкие игрушки.

Дерзайте, если у вас конечно есть время на приобретение реквизитов.

----------


## shoymama

Ир, чёт я не прониклась. А если мама - птица над гнездом? То тогда как обыграть? Гнездо ей держать - не то. А не поторопилась ты птичек из бумаги делать? Может, игрушечных и правда в гнездо? Гнездо и спечь можно. Кстати, из соленого теста еще можно... даже просто выпуклое, типа барельефа. (Бред сказала?) Просто птичкоФ твоих не представлю никак.
Или маме - фартук с большим карманом-гнездом, и туда каждая по птичке положит, а?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*идея зайти через вырезанную дырку под младенческий плач*

 Я, видимо, вконец испорченная тётя или просто хорошо знаю анатомию У меня только одна ассоциация... :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> У меня только одна ассоциация...


мне уже подсказали - замочная скважина! Человек родился и открыл дверь в мир, вышел к людям! Вот какое простое и суперское решение проблемы!
(я такая же испорченная, мне кроме анатомических подробностей в голову ничего не шло:biggrin: :Ha: ).

----------


## shoymama

Не, я исправляюсь: можно нарисовать солнечный круг и припев от этой же песни на вход пустить!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А не поторопилась ты птичек из бумаги делать?


:biggrin::biggrin:Я теперь пока принтером новым не наиграюсь, птичек буду печатать на бумаге. Вот!:biggrin:Мне Светлана сейчас хорошую идейку с ними подсказала. Если получится, потом расскажу.:wink:

----------


## shoymama

> Я теперь пока принтером новым не наиграюсь, птичек буду печатать на бумаге. Вот!


[img]http://s9.******info/8ba0b9109e42602d1bf933deb6ca8940.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/437efd70f27e909eb52349f0a5533eb4.gif[/img][img]http://s14.******info/9929338208dae0f0ff75d8b5d6487002.gif[/img]

----------


## skorpiosha

> Та команда и победит.


Лодка будет одна,конкурсов то нормально,дай бог чтоб играли!в лодке не вижу необходимости,попробую переубедить!

----------


## maknata

*skorpiosha*,
 Подожди отказываться от лодки!:wink: Сделай "пиратские бои" в лодке - усади двух учасников, дай им в руки по ШДМке(шарику колбаске) и пусть они не вставая с места чё то сбивают друг у друга с головы. Или же пусть не вставая с мест (в море то лодка перевернётся) - подгребут себе ШДМкой приз. "Романтический" пират - он только в море может признаться в любви, и опять таки не отрывая  :Jopa:  от лавочки дотянуться до "возлюбленной" и поцеловать её.. 
Ну это так, навскидку, чё в голову первое взбрело..

----------


## Shusteer

> мне уже подсказали - замочная скважина! Человек родился и открыл дверь в мир, вышел к людям! Вот какое простое и суперское решение проблемы!


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Девочки..и мальчики! Если можно задайте пинком направление полёта мысли:3 октября веду 55-летний юбилей и проводы на пенсию женщине-прапорщику, работающей в Следственном изоляторе. Компания будет.... военные( со спецификой) А у меня манера работы ближе к интелегентной, а тут просят *Жесть,* отказаться не могу -нужны деньги на "Тамадею"...как выкрутиться, чтобы и конкурсы были им интересны и понятны, ну и себя не ломать через колено....

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои СРОЧНО СЕГОДНЯ   получила гитары!!! Хочу сделать на свадьбе РОК_Ю ТЕКСТ ПОТЕРЯЛА!!! АААААААА!!!!!:eek: ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!:eek:

----------


## maknata

> Только вот никак не остановлюсь, куда их лучше прикрепить. Думала и про веточку дерева, чтобы девочки на неё повесили, и про гнёздышко. И как-то всё не то. Наклеивать не хочется, потому что на обратной стороне каждая имя своё напишет. Что ещё можно сделать?
> __________________


Ириш, чё то мне с утра один бред в голову лезет... Однажды на юбилее, где я практически ничего не знала о юбилярше, у меня на ходу родился тост-не тост, притча- не притча, сейчас бывает частенько её пользую.. Итак, у мамы три сына, которые живут далеко и они не виделись годами... Тут я вдруг вспомнила кавказский тост о горных орлах и получилось что то типа такого: "Помните, мы ещё в школе учили монолог Катерины , который начинался так "Отчего люди не летают как птицы?". И ещё тогда думали - эх, дал бы нам Бог крылья! Как бы высоко мы смогли залететь! Но на самом деле мы похожи на птиц - окрепнув, мы становимся на крыло и разлетаемся кто куда. Наслаждаясь своим полётом, взмывая всё выше и выше иногда забываем оглянуться, и не замечаем той маленькой точки, где осталось  гнёздышко, в которм нас вскормили родители. А они, как птички, перекладывая веточки, хранят его, и ждут возвращения своих птенцов. Потому что гордые и вольные птицы, перелетая моря и океаны, взмывая в немыслимую высь, всё равно, каждый год возвращаются в родные места, чтобы взрастить новую жизнь, чтобы не прервался их род. Так давайте же и мы не будем забывать истоки, и покидая своё гнездо, почаще возвращаться, чтобы навестить родителей!" (ну, может сейчас немного слова переврала, спешу, но смысл, я думаю, понятен:wink:) Так вот, это бы я сделала подводкой к птенчикам, а исходя из этого можно было бы сделать или купить календарь настенный (знаешь, есть такие с ползунком, который показывает какое именно число) Вот на этот ползунок каким то макаром прилампичить твоих птенчиков (пусть их будет 5  таких фишечек, можно распределить их по тем месяцам в которых девочки родились). Но вот лист с месяцем в которм родилась мама (если использовать покупной календарь) надо переделать - фоном там должно быть пустое гнездо. И на этом листе собрать все фишечки со всеми птенчиками. При этом бла-бла, типа что вы птички вольные, можете летать где хотите, но вот в этом месте собирайтесь всегда.
Бред, заморочки, пардон:biggrin: Пустиля мыслю в сободный полёт ( как говорил мой препод по режисуре - отпусти фантазию, придумывай самое невероятное, а из этого уже выберешь, что можно сделать реально:wink:)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*skorpiosha*,
Надя. не отказывайся от лодки. Она как оформление зала - уже классно. Пираты твои даже просто посидеть в ней могут. пофотографироваться. Хорошо бы флаг, название на борт.... А конкурсы некоторые просто можно к ней привязать. Если бы ты написала, какие наметила ( а раз сегодня проводишь, значит уже всё обдумала ), мы бы общими усилиями их к лодке прилепили. 

*maknata*,
Наташа  :Ok: 
Очень хорошие слова, со смыслом про  родительский дом. Я в подобном плане как раз и хотела сделать подводку. Про календарь хорошо. Тоже возьму на заметку, но только для юбилея, потому что там большой упор на каждого идёт. Но у меня завтра свадьба и центральным лицом всё-таки является невеста, она улетает в этот день.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> а тут просят Жесть


Так сходи в тему "Конкурсы которые не следует проводить" и ещё была "Конкурсы для ночного клуба". Там можно набрать и интересного.

----------


## LapNik

Всем привет! ПРОШУ, если у кого имеется что-то: грамота, диплом, свидетельство к "Золотой свадьбе". Кто чего фотошопил, киньте в меня, если не жалко.
СПАСИБКИ, что прочли пост!
А если еще и отреагировали, то вообще моя благодарность не знает границ!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирочка! Я на выпускном делала пренчиков в гнезде. Птички были из бумаги, сделанные в технике оригами, а гнездышком была плетенная из лозы корзинка, которую мы вручали потом классной. А на птичках дети писали свою мечту.

*syaonka*,
 Ира! А это разве правильно заранее поздравлять? Люди-то есть разные. Есть и такие, которые верят во всякие там забобоны. Я б не рисковала поздравлять на два дня раньше. А если этого хотят твои гости, так пусть сами и делают.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*LapNik*,
Коля, ты в теме продублируй пост. Так девчонки помогут.

----------


## skomorox

*maknata*,



> Так давайте же и мы не будем забывать истоки, и покидая своё гнездо, почаще возвращаться, чтобы навестить родителей!


Макната, это не хуже Ласточки!!!!  :Aga: Только без слёз! Хорошо сказала!  :Ok: Пять тебе! Давай дневник!:biggrin:

----------


## skorpiosha

> Подожди отказываться от лодки!


Спасибки!Правда -одна голова хорошо,а форум лучше!!!!!!!!!!!!!Здорово!И лодку не покалечат,и повеселятся! :Ok:  :flower: Проведу,обязуюсь отчитаться!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ghbdtnbr!   Что значит ПРИВЕТ!
У кого есть время, резать некогда, а срочно нужны нарезки-имена:
Алелсандра, Оксана, Настя, Вита или Виталия(не Вика), Дима.
С меня  :Pivo: 
Включаю скайп, но можно и на почту. АУ, СРОЧНО!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый день всем!
Прошу помощи! Здесь на форуме нашла песенку, совсем мотива не знаю. Кто узнает эту песенку-тот хороший человек!
Может быть, подскажете, где скачать?Спасибо!

Каждый хочет стать звездой
1куплет
Каждый хочет стать звездой,
Несомненно, каждый.
Знаю, станем мы с тобой звездами однажды
И огромный небосвод нами засияет.
Вот такой уж мы народ. 
Это каждый знает.
Припев: 
Мы никогда – да-да! – не скучаем.
Мы – это радость и смех
Мы – да-да! – поем, играем
Мы подружились навек.
2 куплет
Каждый хочет стать звездой – так должно случиться.
Только нужно нам с тобой многому учиться.
Все получится у нас – это твердо знаем.
Будет день и будет час – ярко засияем

----------


## LapNik

> Кто узнает эту песенку-тот хороший человек!
> Может быть, подскажете, где скачать?


«Гимн фабрики звезд» слова С. Антоновой
на музыкальных торрентах есть.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*LapNik*,
 Николай, спасибо! Ты -очень хороший человек!

----------


## КартинкаИр

ФОРУМЧАНИ! ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ!

Вот уже скоро День учителя! Но прийдется ли праздновать вот в чем вопрос????

1 числа в 10.00. веду торжественную часть ( наших районных педагогов будем поздравлять) что касается этой части мероприятия сценарий уже написала ( кому надо вышлю, но все на УКРАИНСКОМ языке!).

А вот в 14.00. "неформальная" обстановка для директоров, районной администрации + наш метод.кабинет ..., вообщем в ресторане мне прийдется не отдыхать с коллегами, а ПРАЗДНОВАТЬ С МИКРОФОНОМ... 

Очень нужна помощь: кричалки про учителей, юмористические сценки,диологи.... может у кого "Дядя Паша" или Гоги есть на данную тему... 
БУДУ РАДА ЛЮБОЙ ПОМОЩИ!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

> Здесь на форуме нашла песенку, совсем мотива не знаю. Кто узнает эту песенку-тот хороший человек!


«Гимн фабрики звезд» слова С. Антоновой , все перерыла, но где скачать.....незнаю
1.Каждый хочет стать звездой,

Несомненно, каждый.

Знаю, станем мы с тобой,

Звездами однажды.

И огромный небосвод,

Нами засияет.

Вот такой уж мы народ.

Это каждый знает.

Припев:

Мы никогда не скучаем,

Мы – это радость и смех.

Мы и поем, и мечтаем.

Мы подружились навек.

К солнцу взлететь мы готовы,

Как непокорный Икар.

Мы – это Йес, это клёво.

Мы- это нью суперстар.

2.Каждый хочет стать звездой.

Так должно случиться.

Только нужно нам с тобой,

Многому учиться.

Всё получиться у нас-

Это твердо знаем.

Будет день и будет час –

Ярко засияем.

Припев.

Уже ответили....пока я песню искала.....сорри....

----------


## shoymama

> 3 октября веду 55-летний юбилей и проводы на пенсию женщине-прапорщику, работающей в Следственном изоляторе. Компания будет.... военные( со спецификой) А у меня манера работы ближе к интелегентной, а тут просят *Жесть,*


А почему это жесть? Я сотрудничаю с  СИЗО более 15 лет. Нормальные люди. Никакого специфического юмора или чернухи. Они о работе вообще не говорят на отдыхе. Да я эту работу и сама изнутри знаю. Работай обычный юбилей.

----------


## koluchka

ребятки, всем привет! у меня такая ситуация. поступил заказ на юбилей 50 лет женщине. она директор районного узла связи. причем она просит отдельный вечер для коллег, и отдельный вечер для родственников и друзей.   Идеи у меня пока таковы: для коллег акцент сделать на професии, а для родственников уже на ее личности, на семье и т.д. есть у кого-нибудь материал про связистов? это телефон. телеграф и интернет. у нас по крайней мере. сморю в интернете - там про день военного связиста.  

 а я вот тут подумала. может ей песню переделать - "Ало, ало, прекрасная маркиза"? хочется чего-то  тематического.

----------


## maknata

*koluchka*,
 Ну дык можно и викторинку - песни про телефон "Позвони мне, позвони" "Ало, алло, Алёна, кричу я в трубку телефона", "Плачет девочка в автомате", "Больше не звони мне мама, дочь твоя взрослее стала".. ну и чёт ещё бы может и вспомнила - дык спешу, на праздник улицы собираюсь. Да и "испорченый телефон" как нельзя кстати будет :Aga:

----------


## koluchka

*maknata*,
спасибо! про испорченный телефон я тоже уже подумала. а вот викторинка кстати. как-то я выпустила.  спасибо за волшебный пендель!

----------


## Ная

Форумчане!Откликнетесь кто проводил открытие (призентацию) спортивно-оздоровительного комплекса!:rolleyes:Или подскажите в каком разделе у нас спортивная тематика.В детском нашла кое-что,но в основном спортивные игры.
Заранее спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Kley

> Очень нужна помощь: кричалки про учителей, юмористические сценки,диологи.... может у кого "Дядя Паша" или Гоги есть на данную тему...
> БУДУ РАДА ЛЮБОЙ ПОМОЩИ!!!


Если можно, я присоединюсь к просьбе?

----------


## Медведик

Уважаемые мои!!!! Кто-то выкладывал в теме "документы" свадебный кроссворд. Может есть у кого сформулированные вопросы и ответы к нему???
И ещё выяснила что мои ШДМ-ки за год стали непрочными - надуваю - сразу лопаются - а мне завтра они ужны ;(... можно что-то сделать? замочить в кипяток и ещё чего????

----------


## Super Light

Привет всем, давно не заходила, а вот вчера пробило и наткнулась на конкурс "Живые кнопки", очень заинтересовал, если можно скажите куда посмотреть или пришлите сам конкурс, если не трудно на мыло 1shvetulka1@rambler.ru

----------


## Мишкина

> есть у кого-нибудь материал про связистов? это телефон. телеграф и интернет... хочется чего-то  тематического.


Чем богата....:smile:

НАЧАЛО
А у нас зазвонил телефон,
Голос слышен знакомый и радостный.
Приезжайте, звал он, СКОРЕЙ
Празднуем сегодня... ЮБИЛЕЙ!!!

ИНТЕРНЕТ
Мужчины IT отличаются тем, 
Что носят винчестеры в личном пальте, 
Что жёны их видят с лицом в мониторе, 
Что пишут ID свой на каждом заборе, 
Что мам выбирают они себе сами, 
Что Клаву молотят стальными руками, 
Что девушкам пишут на html-е, 
Что каждый имеет по 8 емейлов, 
Их женщины любят за ум и за стать! 
Желаем вам денег и счастья достать!!!

КРИЧАЛКА 
Что для связи есть у нас?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Что трезвонит каждый час?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Что порой нам спать мешает?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Друзей найти что помогает?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Вечно занят – деловой?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Все говорят, а он – немой?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Без чего нам жизни нет?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Как по-другому «нофелет»?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Любимый друг кто болтунам?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»
Так что же очень нужен нам?
«ОН, ОН,ТЕЛЕФОН»



Мы связистов поздравляем, 
Жить без тресков им желаем, 
Без шумов в их жизни личной, 
Принималось чтоб отлично! 

Провода чтобы не рвались, 
И модемы не ломались, 
Протоколы не шалили, 
Чтоб ошибок не плодили! 

С праздником Вас поздравляем! 
И от всей души желаем, 
Чтоб телерадио эфир, 
Только радость приносил!

***
Любим мы в своей квартире
Слушать радио в эфире.
Так поднимем свой бокал
Мы за радиосигнал!

----------


## Kley

Доброй ночи всем!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие есть трогательные песни про мужа?
Очень нужно. :Aga:  Нашла "Ты самый лучший из мужчин", очень красивая песенка. Может быть кто-то встречал подобные. Делаю ролик мужу на юбилей, хочется его порадовать и растрогать:smile:

----------


## koluchka

*Медведик*,
вот кроссворд
Свадебный кроссворд
Пожелать мы все готовы
В новой жизни навсегда
Вам квартиры светлой, новой
 В ней уютного гнезда

Чтоб жилось вам не тужилось
И в гнезде было тепло
Деток много народилось
В общем, было хорошо

Вам побольше в жизни вашей
С  маслом сдобных бубликов
А с помощью родни всей нашей
Долларов и рубликов

Семейных горестей пусть туча
Дождем прольется тут же пусть, 
Чтоб обошла сторонкой буча, 
Не одолела чтоб вас грусть

Чтоб деток в садик не водить , 
А на машине их возить, желаем на машину флаг, 
Пусть это будет кадиЛЛак

Чтоб жили, как приснилось, 
В душах было чтоб светло. 
И добро в доме гнездилось
И чтоб в жизни вам везло. 

Ну. Довольны вы разгадкой? 
Нам осталось только, 
Пожелав вам жизни сладкой, 
Дружно крикнуть «горько»

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Kley*,
Лена, знаю одну песенку. она не трогательная. веселенькая такая. "мой муж-муженек". вот точно не знаю кто поет. по моему Жена Михаила Круга. у меня только нарезочка. где оригинал брала уже не помню. если нужна нарезка - вышлю!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Мишкина*,
 Света, спасибо! пригодится!

----------


## Юльчита

> конкурс "Живые кнопки",


С форума, проводила на юбилее, немного переделав под себя, проходит здорово.
Игра "Живые кнопки" 
Третий: Проверяя новый телевизор, мы должны убедиться в качестве изображения каналов. Итак, нажимаем кнопку.
( "Нажимают" кнопку телевизора. Появляется "ведущая телепередач".)
Диктор-ведущая: Добрый день, уважаемые телезрители! В эфире программа "Ай, да я!", участниками которой могут стать все желающие, в том числе и вы. Приглашаю в студию самых смелых и рискованных трех женщин и трех мужчин. 
(Выходят.)
Диктор-ведущая: Уважаемые участники! Прошу вас распределиться по парам. Женщины будут выступать в роли игроков, мужчины — в роли кнопок. Объясняю правила игры: ведущий задает вопрос всем игрокам одновременно. Участник, знающий на него ответ, должен нажать на "кнопку", которая тот час "издаст" свой музыкальный сигнал, и только после этого может ответить. Прошу в парах посовещаться и выбрать оригинальный музыкальный сигнал, например: "мяу-мяу", "пик-пик" и др. 
(Мужчинам -"кнопкам" надеть на голову береты.)
Вопросы
1. Сколько букв в слове "юбилей"? (Шесть.)
2. Назовите дату рождения именинницы.
3. Как зовут младшего сына виновницы торжества?
4. Какой город является родиной юбиляра?
5. Сколько этажей в доме, где проживает именинница?
6. Как называется машина, которая есть в семье юбиляра?
7. Назовите реку, которая протекает в городе, где живет именинница.
8. Какой овощ занимает самую большую площадь в огороде виновницы торжества?
9. В каком месяце именинница встречает осень?
10. Какая газета оповещает юбиляршу о жизни нашего города?
Диктор-ведущая: Это был последний вопрос. Пришло время подводить итоги. Самым лучшим знатоком стал...

----------


## Super Light

Спасибо большое, а вот есть еще музыкальный такой же конкурс, случаем не знаете?

----------


## optimistka17

Всем привет! 
Я очередной раз побывала в Крыму. (ездила в гости к маме)Вот только что с поезда
И сразу сюда с просьбой...
Дело в том , что мне позвонили с предложением провести *45-летие в стиле рок- вечеринки.*.. А я  пока еще не очень хорошо представляю как выиграть кастинг , какие предложения внести заказчику... Ну рок- группа с перолоновыми гитарами-это без проблем. А что еще?
Если у кого-то появятся идеи- с удовольствием принимаю любые предложения...

----------


## Мишкина

> Доброй ночи всем!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие есть трогательные песни про мужа?


Быть женщиной твоей... кто поет - НЕ знаю, но песенка хорошая )))
http://webfile.ru/3952875

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*optimistka17*,
 Людмила, тут на форуме точно есть свадьба в рок-стиле. Может, по аналогии. Пойду, поищу.

----------


## Зажигалочка

в прошлом году переделывала на скорую руку. может и понравится вам, может быть что-то переделаете. ПРО УЧИТЕЕЕЕЕЕЛЕЙ
9.	Дядя Паша
Давайте попробуем дружно, все вместе
Сказать поздравленье не прозой, не песней,
А простеньким, сложенным в рифму твореньем,
Забавным таким небольшим выступлением,
Вот коллеги сидят, помашите платочками!

Пришли все с нарядные, даже с цветочками!
Жизнь ведь прекрасна и восхитительна
Кричат от счастья все
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
А вот посмотрите-ка 
Счастьем искрится,
Нарядная в центре сидит директриса.
Глядит на друзей, коллег по работе
И все восторгается…
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги подумали: Обворожительна!
И громко все крикнули ей
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Поздравить пришел учителей наших даже
Любитель спиртного, сосед Дядя Паша
Шумит еле связно
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
В ответ директриса
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги воскликнули: Жизнь удивительна
Галдят и галдят свое:
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Тут все обратили вниманье на даму
С безумным цветком из бразильской рекламы
Домой она точно уйдет не одна
Смеясь, произносит она
ДАМА: Оба-на!
Сопит Дядя Паша:
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
В ответ директриса: 
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги вздохнули: Все не так уж мучительно!
и крикнули дружно, ну…
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Смешался с толпой и от робости стонет
дамы прекрасной тайный поклонник
Принес он в стихах поздравленье свое,
Тревожно вздыхая, твердит
ПОКЛОННИК: Ё-моё!
Вслед дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смакует, любуясь собой
ДАМА: Оба-на!
Кряхтит Дядя Паша:
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
В ответ директриса: 
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги крикнут сейчас оглушительно
Все то же и то же свое…
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Две резвых девчонки, подружки по школе
Сидят вспоминают педсовет, что ж им боле?
Воркуют под рюмочку так, без вреда себе,
А вслух восторгаются:
ДЕВЧОНКИ: Вот не фига себе!
Поклонник послание прячет свое,
Твердит потихоньку под нос
ПОКЛОННИК: Ё-моё!
Вслед дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смакует, любуясь собой
ДАМА: Оба-на!
Вопит Дядя Паша:
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
А вслед директриса: 
ИМЕНИННИЦА: ну вы даете!
И гости, задорно и заразительно
Скандируют дружно свое
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Отдельным фрагментом, но ярко и кратко
Внесла свою лепту и официантка
Она на еду перекинула стрелки
Спросила
ОФИЦИАНТКА: А где тут пустые тарелки?
Девчушки аж вкус потеряли к еде
Видят, возмущаются
СТАРУШКИ: Вот не фига себе!
Поклонник признание скомкал свое
Шипит удивленно глядя
ПОКЛОННИК: Ё-моё!
Вслед дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смеётся с восторгом шепча
ДАМА: Оба-на!
Сопит Дядя Паша:
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
А вслед директриса: 
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги уверены: Жизнь….
Все то же и так же свое:
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
Тут крайний решил, выпить нам, не пора ли?
Он встал со словами
КРАЙНИЙ: Ну что,  наливаем?
И официантка, налив себе «Гжелки»
Спросила
ОФИЦИАНТКА: А где тут пустые тарелки?
Девчушки припали вдвоем к газводе,
Пьют, хвалят напиточек
ДЕВЧОНКИ: Вот не фига себе!
Поклонник пивко попивает свое
И томно при этом урчит
ПОКЛОННИК: Ё-моё!
Вслед дама с цветком отглотнула вина
И снова воскликнула вслух
ДАМА: Оба-на!
Пьет спирт Дядя Паша
ДЯДЯ ПАША: Ну что вы не пьете?
Сок пьет директриса
ДИРЕКТРИСА: ну вы даете!
Коллеги напитки налив стремительно
Посудой гремят под слова
КОЛЛЕГИ: С Днем учителя!
А крайний коктейль с вопросом выпить нам не пора ли?
Сказал вдохновенно
КРАЙНИЙ: Ну, что, наливаем?

----------


## Helga597

Привет, коллеги! После отпуска окунулась в работу, но не с головой (к сожалению, видимо, кризис все же сказывается..) Пригласили судебные приставы провести 15-летие их организации. О цене пока не спросили... Встречаться буду в воскресенье, а сомнения гложат по поводу темы... Что-то именно о суд приставах даже в голову ничего не приходит, хоть какую-то ниточку подскажите, пожалуйста. Понятно игр можно много наковырять, а вот бла-бла ЧТО? Буду благодарна за любые идеи!
 :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ещё выяснила что мои ШДМ-ки за год стали непрочными


Леночка, у латекса ( резины) и прочей надувной продукции, УВЫ есть срок годности.
И хоть кипятком, хоть льдом обкладывай........:frown:Покупать новые придётся.

А знаешь мы как в школе делали? наливали воды в шар. И от этого он больше потом раздувался.
Можно попробовать?

----------


## optimistka17

> судебные приставы


 А помнишь как-то обсуждали
-назвать статью, по которой можно осудить сказочных персонажей...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> 45-летие в стиле рок- вечеринки...


КлАСССС!!
Люда, по доброму завидую. Есть, над чем подумать и развернуться.
Коллеги и друзья могут читать речетативом поздравления или какие-либо задания. Одень бандану на них.
МожноМожно создать командой афишу ( О нашей имениннице) В СТИЛЕ РОК-АФИШ.
Угадывать популярные песни рок групп.Или подпевать даже.
Конкурс Супер Леди переделать под Супер рок-звезда ( когда мужчины пуфиком или духами рядом становятся). А тут можно Кадилак, микрофон, цветы и.т.д Все роли мужские. А в конце фото на память с рок звездой уц которой огромная куча поклонников таланта.

----------


## Alenajazz

*optimistka17*,
 Попробуй "сделать" Пресли, "Битлз" (пришли поздравить) Я мужу на Днюху конкурс проводила, где "выступала" новая группа. Сначала шёл кастинг в группу (умение трясти хаером, отбивать ритм и так далее) Затем создавалось название группы, включалась "тяжелая" музыка ("Металлика"), колбасились под неё. Имитация игры и танцевание разными частями тела (рок-вариант) Можно попробовать спеть СКРИМОМ (рычание на высоких тонах, так сказать, переводится, как "крик") или ГРОУЛИНГОМ (на низких тонах) Потом группа получала первый гонорар (сама решишь - что?)  Отправляю информацию о рок-музыке, может, пригодится!
Рок-это не только стиль музыки, это и философия, и образ жизни, и субкультура. Рок-музыка обладает относительно большой захватывающей энергией (драйвом). Она может дать личности свободу от устоявшихся общественных принципов и стереотипов, от окружающей действительности.

С другой стороны, человек, увлечённый рок-культурой, может окончательно оградиться от внешнего мира.


Первые шаги рок-музыки

Началом рок-музыки является появление жанра рок-н-ролла, вобравшего в себя черты блюза, ритм-энд-блюза, буги-вуги, джаза и кантри.

Значительное влияние на рок-н-ролл оказали блюзовые исполнители Роберт Джонсон, Лидбелли, Мадди Уотерс. Название "рок-н-ролл" проиходил из песен госпел-исполнителей 40-х годов и, являясь по сути призывом к танцу, представляет собой сексуальный эвфемизм. Впервые выражение появилось в песне "Good Rocking Tonight" Роя Брауна 1947 году. В 1949 году выходит песня "Rock And Roll" Уайлд Билла Мура.

Развитие раннего рок-н-ролла связано в основном с американскими исполнителями, однако установить, какая песня или пластинка может считаться первой в жанре, практически невозможно. Среди возможных вариантов - сингл ""Fat Man" Фэтса Домино, вышедший в 1950-м году. Согласно другим версиям, первой рок-н-ролльной записью является "Rocket 88", записанная в 1951 году Jackie Brenston and his Delta Cats.


Рок-н-ролл в конце 50-х

Среди тех, кто заложил фундамент рок-н-ролла как полноценного жанра, важнейшими являются имена Фэтса Домино, Бо Диддли и Чака Берри. Чак Берри начал всерьёз заниматься музыкой в 1953 году, а в 1955 уже записал первый сингл. Чак Берри заложил основы рок-стиля к тексте, имидже, игре на гитаре.

Среди других влиятельных афроамериканских музыкантов в жанре рок-н-ролла следует выделить Литтл Ричарда, который в какой-то мере появлиял на последующее формирование гаражного рока и протопанка, поскольку его манера пения и игры на пианино была значительно более агрессивной и напористой, чем у конкурентов.

Поначалу рок-н-ролл считался специфической музыкой, характерной только для афроамериканской публики. Однако уже появлялись первые белые артисты, исполнявшие рок-н-роллы. Прорывом рок-н-ролла в мейнстрим стала песня Билла Хейли "Rock Around The Clock". Однако титул "короля рок-н-ролла" завоевал другой белый артист - Элвис Пресли. Несмотря на то, что его популярность и культовый статус во многом преувеличены по сравнению с музыкальными успехами, если сравнивать их с пластинками чёрных коллег, Элвис Пресли стал первым, кто записал рок-н-ролл на одном с ними уровне (когда диджеи ставили его первые записи в эфир, они специально предупреждали, что это поёт белый артист).

Другим знаменитым белым исполнителем рок-н-ролла стал Джерри Ли Льюис, получивший прозвище "Killer" за неистовую манеру исполнения и игры на пианино. Чуть позже стала появляться более мягкая форма "белого" рок-н-ролла, связанная прежде всего с именами Бадди Холли и Everly Brothers.

Рок-н-ролл в Англии

Хотя вплоть до появления бит-музыки Англия в области рок-музыки не могла составить Америке никакой конкуренции, первые рок-записи стали появляться здесь уже в 50-х годах. Если в Америке рок-н-ролл развивался в тесном соприкосновении с корневыми жанрами блюза и кантри, то на английский рок-н-ролл оказал наибольшее влияние скиффл, в частности, один из известнейших исполнителей скиффла Лонни Донеган. Первыми исполнителями рок-н-ролла, которые смогли соперничать в английских чартах с американскими исполнителями, стали Клифф Ричард и The Shadows. Первый английский рок-н-ролльный хит - "Move It" Клиффа Ричарда. Среди появившихся в то время скиффл-групп была и первая группа Джона Леннона The Quarrymen.


Рокабилли

На основе синтеза рок-н-ролла и кантри появился особый поджанр рок-музыки - рокабилли. Наиболее знаменитые его представители в 50-х - Эдди Кокрэн, Джин Винсент и Карл Перкинс. Среди первых образцов рокабилли выделяются некоторые ранние записи знаменитого кантри-певца Джонни Кэша. Музыка рокабилли вновь стала популярной в 80-х годах. Среди представителей нео-рокабилли - Stray Cats, The Cramps, Heavy Trash.


Рок-музыка 60-х годов


Первая половина 1960-х

Зерно, посеянное в 50-х годах в Соединённом Королевстве американской популярной музыкой, в частности, рок-н-роллом, начало активно прорастать. Американский рок-н-ролл 1950-х годов дал большой толчок непосредственно к развитию рок-музыки, став вдохновением для групп, возникших в начале 1960-х, таких как The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Animals, The Troggs. Из популярного в Великобритании музыкального стиля скиффл стало выделяться новое направление — британский бит, ставший ответом на американский ритм-энд-блюз.



Термином «Британское вторжение» принято называть проникновение популярной британской музыкальной культуры на территорию США. Началом этого явления принято считать «высадку» группы The Beatles на американский берег в феврале 1964 года. К этому моменту их музыка была уже крайне популярна — в начале 1964 года пять синглов этой группы занимали пять первых позиций американского чарта.

Вслед за битломанией, охватившей Америку и мир, последовало увлечение и другими английскими группами: главными конкурентами The Beatles The Rolling Stones, The Kinks, The Animals, The Yardbirds. На волне популярности этих групп музыкальная жизнь в Великобритании начала бурно активизироваться, каждый день открывались новые музыкальные клубы и появлялись новые группы. Самыми популярными были группы биг-бита Manfred Mann, Searchers, Hollies, Herman's Hermits и мод-рок группы The Who, The Kinks и The Troggs, имевшие общего менеджера, и The Small Faces.


Британский ритм-энд-блюз

Вместе с бушевавшим в Англии битом развивался и блюз, не имевший такой огромной армии поклонников на обоих полушариях и исполняемый в основном в небольших клубах для немногочисленных ценителей. Центром английского блюза был Лондон, где сосредоточились основные ритм-энд-блюзовые группы. Главными пропагандистами и музыкантами этого направления были Алексис Корнер и Джон Мейолл. Первый основал группу Blues Incorporated, с которой сотрудничало множество музыкантов, ставших впоследствии мировыми знаменитостями. Среди них - Дик Хекстэлл-Смит, Чарли Уоттс и Мик Джаггер, Грэм Бонд, Джек Брюс, Джинджер Бэйкер, Роберт Плант, Ли Джексон и многие другие. Джон Мейолл был лидером группы The Bluesbreakers, основной тенденцией которой так же была постоянная смена состава. Через Bluesbreakers прошли: Эрик Клэптон, Питер Грин, Мик Флитвуд и Джон Маквай, Мик Тэйлор, Энсли Данбар и др.
Yardbirds c Джимми Пейджем (второй слева)

С исполнения ритм-энд-блюза начинали и The Yardbirds, имевшие в начале в своём составе гитариста Эрика Клэптона, быстро покинувшего группу, когда та перешла к более коммерчески-успешному материалу. На смену Клэптону в The Yardbirds пришёл Джефф Бек, которого в свою очередь сменил Джимми Пейдж. Всё трое лид-гитаристов, прошедших через Yardbirds, стали первым поколением "гитарных героев" - вышедших на передний план гитаристов, на которых теперь обращали всё большее внимание и имевших собственных поклонников.

Другой группой, исполнявшей в начале ритм-энд-блюз, не без примеси скиффла и джаза, были The Animals, обратившиеся в дальнейшем к биту и ставшие типичными представителями британского вторжения.

Позднее, ближе к концу 1960-х появились другие известные группы, чья музыка базировалась на блюзе: Free, образованная не без помощи Корнера, Fleetwood Mac, основу которой составляли музыканты, работавшие с Мейоллом, Cream, заложившие основу "тяжелого" блюз-рока и вырвавшиеся в авангард всего музыкального движения.


Вторая половина 1960-х: в роке — «золотой век музыки»

Золотой эрой рок-музыки стала вторая половина 1960-х — период «человеческого потепления», ознаменовавшийся созданием множества музыкальных коллективов, движением хиппи в Америке и молодёжной революцией в Европе. Борис Гребенщиков, в своей радиопередаче «Аэростат» назвал это время «Золотым веком музыки». Это было время отвержения социальных ценностей и клише, ярким примером чего являются более экспериментальные, отчасти психоделические и нестандартные музыкальные композиции, существенные изменения во внешнем виде и поведении рок-музыкантов. Например, участники группы The Beatles, сначала носившие аккуратные причёски и костюмы, отпустили длинные волосы, усы и бороды, и стали носить карнавальные костюмы и одежды в стиле хиппи. Музыка рок-групп вышла за прежние рамки и стала свободно развиваться в разных направлениях.

Психоделический рок


Сильное воздействие на изменения в музыке оказали психоделики, особенно ЛСД и мескалин, а так же марихуана, активно потребляемые многими рок-музыкантами. В середине 60-х годов в Калифорнии, США, на волне распространения психоделиков возникло новое направление рок-музыки — психоделический рок. Эта музыка взяла за свою основу блюз-рок, североамериканский фолк-рок и привнесла в него яркую экспрессию, характерное узнаваемое звучание, удлинённые соло ведущих инструментов и многое другое. В скором времени психоделия стала не только выражением наркотических впечатлений, но и начала добиваться похожих эффектов музыкальными средствами. Живее всех отреагировала на появление психоделического рока культура хиппи, которая сделала психоделию неотъемлемой частью себя. К концу 1960-х в Америке появились свои рок-легенды, такие как The Doors, Джими Хендрикс, Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, музыка которых местами завораживающе гипнотична. Апогеем американской психоделии конца 1960-х и рок-музыки вообще стал легендарный фестиваль в Вудстоке (начавшийся 15 августа 1969) — «три дня мира и музыки».
Cream (Джинджер Бейкер, Эрик Клэптон, Джек Брюс)

Параллельно с американской психоделией развивался и её английский вариант. К 1965 году психоделический рок проник и в Европу, прежде всего в Великобританию. Здесь употребление галлюциногенов носило скорее экспериментальный характер и не имело такой протестной окраски, нежели в США. В авангарде психоделического движения в Англии встала группа The Beatles. Начиная с альбома Rubber Soul песни Битлз начинают принимать всё больший психоделический оттенок и в итоге кардинально меняются от изначального биг-бита с романтическими текстами в сторону оркестрово-цирковой психоделии со сложными, и местами фантасмагорическими текстами. Похожие изменения произошли и в других группах (The Rolling Stones, Hollies, The Yardbirds и др.). Атмосфера этого времени хорошо запечатлена в музыкальном фильме «Рок-н-ролльный цирк Роллинг Стоунз» (1968).

Другие известные британские группы, возникшие или обратившиеся к психоделии позднее: Cream, The Who, Pink Floyd, Traffic, The Nice, Tomorrow.

Конец 1960-х, 1970-е

Хард-рок


К концу 1960-х годов на основе британского бита и психоделии окончательно сформировывается новое направление рок-музыки — хард-рок. Основоположниками стиля принято считать три британские группы: Black Sabbath, Deep Purple и Led Zeppelin, однако отдельные черты хард-рока прослеживаются в творчестве ранее образовавшихся команд, таких как The Who, The Kinks, Yardbirds, The Rolling Stones. Максимально приблизились по звучанию к хард-року группы Iron Butterfly, Blue Cheer и, особенно, Cream — эту британскую группу часто называют самой первой группой хард-рока. Наиболее известными группами хард-рока являтся: AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Grand Funk Railroad, Led Zeppelin, Nazareth и Uriah Heep.

Основным инструментом хард-рока остаётся, как и прежде, электрогитара, но часто лидируют или совмещаются с гитарами и клавишные. От психоделии хард-рок перенял длинные сольные партии электрогитары, получившей большую свободу в мелодике и гармонии. Характерной чертой стиля является увеличившееся значение ритм-секции. Слаженная работа ударника и бас-гитариста стала играть намного большую роль. Вместе с этим стали широко использоваться риффы — короткие повторяющиеся музыкальные партии гитары — ставшие отличительной особенностью хард-рока и, позднее, хэви-метала. Обычно риффы играются на протяжении всей композиции, прерываясь только для исполнения соло, и поддерживают ритм-секцию, нередко попадая в унисон с линией бас-гитары. Все это, вместе с возросшей громкостью и драйвом, привело к ощущению «тяжести» звучания музыки.

Мелодически упрощённый и облегчённый для восприятия, или смешанный с другими стилями рок-музыки хард-рок стал отправной точкой таких направлений как глэм-рок, хэви-метал, грандж и хардкор.

Прогрессивный рок


Прогрессивный рок, появившийся во второй половине 1960-х отличается стремлением музыкантов расширить арсенал используемых средств музыкальной выразительности, как правило, за счёт усложнения музыки для понимания и восприятия, и частичного или полного отказа от её коммерциализации.

Исполнители прогрессивного рока старались отойти от ограничений популярного рока и поп-музыки и разнообразить гармонии, ритм, мелодии своих композиций. Нередко усложнялись структуры композиций, росла их продолжительность, многие из них стали состоять из нескольких частей и строились по канонам классической музыки. Так же усложнились аранжировки и увеличился набор используемых музыкальных инструментов. Широкое распространение получили концептуальные альбомы, появившиеся ещё во времена The Beatles.

Среди известнейших представителей: психоделические в ранние годы Pink Floyd, блюзовые до третьего альбома включительно Jethro Tull, Yes, Genesis и King Crimson, чей альбом In the Court of the Crimson King многие называют первым альбомом прогрессивного рока.

Краут-рок

В Германии чуть позже (конец 1960-х — начало 1970-х) возникло направление краут-рок, также имеющее отношение к прогрессивному року и психоделии. Будучи по своей сути структурно усложнённым психоделическим роком, краут-рок, в отличие от классического прогрессива, взял намного меньше элементов из классической музыки. С другой стороны, на его развитие повлиял немецкий музыкальный авангард середины XX века (в том числе Карлхайнц Штокхаузен), и в музыке намного чаще использовались синтезаторы, что заложило основу будущей школе германской электронной музыки. Среди самых известных групп краут-рока: ранние Kraftwerk, Can, Amon Düül II, Neu! и Guru Guru.

Глэм-рок

Параллельно с хард-роком развивалось и другое новое направление рок-музыки — глэм-рок. В некоторой степени он стал противоположностью усложнённого и трудного для восприятия неподготовленным слушателем прогрессивного рока. Главной целью, преследуемой этим стилем, было упрощённое восприятие музыки, легко запоминающиеся мелодии, яркий сценический образ, а так же эффектные и красочные шоу, сопровождающие исполнение музыки. Несмотря на все это, в музыкальном плане глэм-рок относительно разнообразен, из-за сочетания черт различных направлений рок — и поп-музыки.

В 1970-х годах, с появление глэм-рока, стал известным один из наиболее влиятельных рок-музыкантов — Дэвид Боуи. Боуи удаётся на протяжении почти 40 лет подстраиваться под новые направления в музыке, смело экспериментируя с различными стилями, но при этом сохранять элементы своего собственного узнаваемого стиля.

Другие известные группы и исполнители глэм-рока: T. Rex, Гэри Глиттер, Элтон Джон, Род Стюарт, Элис Купер, Queen, Slade, Sweet и Kiss.

Вторая половина 1970-х

Панк-рок

В конце 1970-х приобретает популярность стиль панк-рок, пришедший на смену прогрессивному року, зародившийся в Англии. Музыка панк-групп была зачастую небрежна и примитивна с музыкальной точки зрения, что сполна компенсировалось язвительными и критичными текстами и необузданой анархичной энергией. Самые известные группы: Sex Pistols, The Clash, Ramones, Dead Kennedys и другие. В США прототип панка играли ещё в конце 1960-х Iggy and the Stooges — ранняя группа Игги Попа. Панк-музыка появляется как альтернатива коммерческой поп-музыке и противостояние общественным порядками и устоям. Панку присуще бунтарское начало, по сути, панк был всегда, ведь во все времена существовали протестанты, которые были не согласны с общим мнением. Ну, а если говорить о музыке, то визитной карточкой, лицом панк-рока стала группа «Sex Pistols», которая прославилась как самая скандальная и провокационная группа Лондона и вообще всего Туманного Альбиона.

На основе панка возникло движение постпанк, яркими представителями которого являются Joy Division, ранние The Cure.

Конец 1970-х — 1980-е

В начале 1980-х годов мир захлестнула «новая волна», по всему миру стали образовываться группы, во всю экспериментирующие со стилями, которые не останавливались не на одном из них и смешивали панк-рок и хэви-металл, готический рок с биг-битом. В это время приобрели известность такие группы, как U2, A-ha, The Cure, INXS, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pixies. Более тяжёлая музыка с механическим ритмом, которая возникает, отчасти, в новой волне, в момент соединения музыкальных приёмов рока и индастриала — индастриал-рок (точнее - Aggro-Industrial), представленный Nine Inch Nails, KMFDM, Front 242, Ministry.

Актуальность приобрёл и готический рок, яркими представителями которого являются группы Sisters of Mersy, The Cure, Bauhaus.

Параллельно популяризуется электронная музыка и синти-поп, в начале имевшие некое отношение к новой волне и рок-музыке: Kraftwerk, Human League, Depeche Mode, Eurythmics, Жан-Мишель Жарр.

В это же время становится популярным металл в разных проявлением. Образовываются такие группы, как Metallica, Megadeth, Bon Jovi, Guns 'N Roses, группа бывшего вокалиста «Black Sabbath» Ozzy Osbourne'а, и множество других.

В 1980-х годах в СССР, в период перестройки, пика своего развития достигает русскоязычная рок-музыка — русский рок (Кино, Аквариум), также активно использующая элементы «новой волны».

1990-е

Одним из основных явлений в рок-музыке 1990-х является гранж, представителями которого являются группы Nirvana, Alice In Chains, Soundgarden. С элементами готической музыки экспериментируют в 1990-х Crematory, Lacrimosa. Некоторые группы стали смешивать тяжёлую рок-музыку с хип-хопом (Limp Bizkit, P.O.D., Clawfinger).

1990-е стали в рок-музыке, с одной стороны — периодом экспериментов со стилями, но с другой — самоповтором и окончательной коммерциализацией. Так возникли популярные и коммерчески успешные стили, активно использовавшие элементы британской рок-музыки 1960-х (Брит-поп, во главе с Oasis и Blur), панк-рока 1970-х (Garbage, Green Day), уже давно существующей электронной музыки (Prodigy, Chemical Brothers). Возникли новые направления на основе метала, в том числе т. н. альтернативный метал и ню-метал (англ. Nu Metal), с такими группами, как Korn, System Of A Down, Queens of the Stone Age, Linkin Park, Slipknot.

Одним из успешных направлений является построк, с такими группами как Sigur Ros, Mogwai, Godspeed You, Black Emperor!, Explosions In The Sky.

2000-е

В 2000-х годах имеют большой успех группы, всё больше тяготеющие к традиционной рок-музыке, и всё меньше новаторские, среди которых Arctic Monkeys, Kaiser Chiefs, Velvet Revolver, The White Stripes, Franz Ferdinand, The Strokes, The Vines, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, Sapgir Band

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Доброй ночи всем!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие есть трогательные песни про мужа?
> Очень нужно. Нашла "Ты самый лучший из мужчин", очень красивая песенка. Может быть кто-то встречал подобные. Делаю ролик мужу на юбилей, хочется его порадовать и растрогать
> __________________


Через  5 мин на почте твоей будет:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> "Ало, ало, прекрасная маркиза"? хочется чего-то тематического.


Конкурс *Позвони мне. позвони*. Кто первый дозвониться до юбилярши!!!
Дети не учавствуют:biggrin:

Контакт - есть контакт. Кто первый передаст с одной и с другой стороны искорку связи и общения.Бенгальские всем раздаёшь и первым игрокам зажигаешь сама. А у именинницы 2 огня. В правой и левой руке. Какой первый зажгут.

----------


## Helga597

> А помнишь как-то обсуждали
> -назвать статью, по которой можно осудить сказочных персонажей...


Не помню :wink: А это будет ли в тему? Суть то в том, что они не судьи, а приставы, те, кто описавает имущество у народа и изымает!:frown:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Оксана, Настя,





> Дима.


Танюшка, вот что успела сделать. Силы на исходе. Может ещё кто поможет?
Беги на почту. 
А  :Pivo:  выпьем при встрече! :Vah:

----------


## Kley

*Лена,Света, Люда,* девочки это Вам
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

----------


## shoymama

*Helga597*,
Олечка, пока в голову пришло только предложить тебе провести аукцион "Знаменитые сидельцы" И пусть перечисляют, включая и литературных персонажей. Начнем с графо Монте-Кристо и.........Последнему - сувенирные наручники (или напильник :Aga: ) Завтра позвоню знакомому приставу. Попробую потрясти.

----------


## optimistka17

*ПРИСТАВ*
1 Популярная крупа у японцев- РИС
2место, где соревнуются в стрельбе- ТИР
3Где добрый молодец был, мед- пиво пил?-ПИР
4Жидкое сотояние воды-ПАР
5Еденица измерения напряжения-ВАТ
6Оперативная система-ВИСТА
7Лесенка, по которой народ спускается с корабля на берег-ТРАП

Вот в таком духе сделать загадки и пусть народ побегает...

----------


## Уралочка

Приношу извинения, что не по теме, НО!!!.....

Просьбы о помощи в данный момент не прозвучит....
Я просто хочу громко прокричать - *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!*
*maknata,
 Svetllana,
 manja,
evochka2777*
За то, что откликнулись и помогли.
Низкий Вам поклон. 
Только что пришла с мероприятия, где было около 100 человек ("больших, великих"людей), отработала 6 часов. Усталая, но довольная. Всё прошло на отлично.
Милые мои форумчане, спасибо за Ваш труд, за то, что всегда поддерживаете в трудную минуту. Как же я Вас всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dium

Девчонки, мальчишки попросила меня подруга  на ее днюху  найти песню. Помнит, что есть там такие слова "С днём рождения любимая моя ..... нас разделяют века" и все :smile: Может, кто знает о какой песне идет речь, киньте название правильно и кто поет:smile: заранее спасибки :smile:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Блин, хочется уйти в геологи, так наверное и будет до встречи в Питере, не вижу применениям своим возможностям, простите, но решение принято! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Блин, хочется уйти в геологи,


 Что случилось ,Татьяна? Кто тебя обидел?

----------


## Озорная

*Ная*,

Наташа, посмотри тут, может что выберешь http://www.dol-orbita.ru/dosug.php

----------


## skomorox

> Блин, хочется уйти в геологи, так наверное и будет до встречи в Питере, не вижу применениям своим возможностям, простите, но решение принято!


:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:

----------


## Медведик

*koluchka*,
Спасибо Ленусь.....Спасибо Светик Сильва. Благодаря Вам скомпоновала свой свадебный кросворд. Может кому пригодиться...выложу здесь.

кроссворд  по горизонтали: 

1. Его вьют птицы и влюблённые. (гнездо)
2. И венчальное, и обручальное. (кольцо)
3. Что вы испытываете глядя на наших виновников торжества? (радость)
4. От неё захватывает дух, кружиться голова и в животе «летают бабочки». (любовь)
5. Сегодня выйдя замуж за Короля, наша принцесса превратилась в … (королеву)
6. Много пожеланий прозвучало в адрес молодых. И вот ещё одно: 
В душах было чтоб светло, в жизни каждый день …. (везло).

Ну. Довольны вы разгадкой? 
Нам осталось только, 
Пожелав вам жизни сладкой, 
Дружно крикнуть «горько»

Кртинка выложена в теме "документы".

----------


## гордеева

Всем доброго утра. Кто то из форумчан выставлял звездочетов, ткните носом пожалуйста, не найду что то.

----------


## Сильва

*ТатьянаВВ*,
 Танюш, ты чё?!:eek: Вернись, наша работа лучше!!!


*Super Light*,
 Это тебе "Угадай мелодию" нужно?

----------


## Super Light

Да, может быть и такое название. Там тоже кнопки и молоточки.

----------


## Гвиола

*ТатьянаВВ*,Тань,чьё дурное влияние на тебя подействовало? Может обострение осеннее? Осенью все хандрить начинают. Тогда тебе срочно сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128277&page=23 пост # 332

----------


## Медведик

Хелппппп!!!!!!
Кто то выкладывал красивую переделку

(Мелодия из Москва слезам не верит)


Что происходит на свете? –а просто любовь.
-просто любовь, полагаете вы? –да полагаю
Я ведь и сам от любви на крыльях летаю
И загораюсь, пылаю все снова и вновь.

Что же за всем этим будет? –а будет семья.
Будет семья вы считаете? –да, я считаю.
Самая крепкая, дружная точно я знаю,
И не найти в целом мире счастливей меня.

Чем же все это окончится? –это на жизнь
Это на жизнь, вы уверены? –да, я уверен
Сердце шепнуло и слух этот мною проверен
Счастье еще лишь на век ты со мной задержись

Что же из этого следует? –нужно любить!
Верно, надежно и нежно, любить беззаветно
-вы полагаете это все будет ответно?
-я полагаю, что нужно друг друга любить!

Нужно любить и дышать этим счастьем и жить,
Ты ведь звездою моей путеводною стала
Так разреши же в честь нашего первого бала
Руку на танец, родная, тебе предложить.


Очень нужна мелодия-подложка под неё.
Срочно!!!!!! через пол часа выезаю...

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночка, вот тут
http://www.mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?t=50103

----------


## Инна Р.

*ТатьянаВВ*,
 Танюш, ты что имеешь ввиду?? Нету заказов? Или нечем помочь страждущим помощи?
Что за упадническое настроение!!! :Vah:  Или тебя кто то обидел? :redface:
Мне погомоги подготовить игровую программу к январю, :biggrin:!
А к октябрю подкинь идею к юбилею - интересную тематику, что б почти без реквизита :biggrin:, антуража и костюмов  :Vah: :biggrin:...

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночка,извини,что убрала часть текста из сообщения,но думаю,что вторая часть полезнее!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*Гвиола*,
 :flower:  СПАСИБО!!! Огроооомнооое !!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

знаю правила форума, поэтому прошу помощи в личку.
Нужны минусы ( не ремикс) народных песен.
*Виновата ли я.....
Вот кто-то с горочки спустился.*
на  сайте "плюс мск" только ремиксы.
Буду благодарна.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Дело в том , что мне позвонили с предложением провести 45-летие в стиле рок- вечеринки... А я пока еще не очень хорошо представляю как выиграть кастинг , какие предложения внести заказчику... Ну рок- группа с перолоновыми гитарами-это без проблем. А что еще?


Люда,Можно так: Рок слушают все, в том числе и байкеры.....И вот эту игру, когда строят машину,(каждый человек-какая-нибудь часть машины) а здесь мотоцикл строить. Я , к сожалению ,не проводила подобную игру, т.к. не знаю ( не понимаю) технологию. Но в отчётах многие девочки писали об этой игре, пишут, что проходит очень весело, интересно.

----------


## shoymama

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксень, послала на скайп

----------


## Alenajazz

> когда строят машину,(каждый человек-какая-нибудь часть машины)


В детстве Элвис Пресли мечтал о велосипеде, но мать подарила ему гитару. А история большого Элвиса началась, когда он пришел в студию звукозаписи, чтобы записать за несколько долларов песню как подарок маме на День рождения. Случайно его услышал продюсер Сэм Филипс, который и начал работать с будущей самой яркой звездой мира шоу-бизнеса.

Как любой мальчишка, выросший на улице, Элвис мечтал о собственном кадиллаке. На первые свои гонорары он приобрел роскошный розово-белый «кадди», ставший впоследствии одним из символов «американской мечты». В 1955-м автомобиль внезапно загорелся -видимо, не выдержал бешеной рок-н-рольной жизни. Сам Элвис благополучно выбрался, но после этого случая страсть к дорогим машинам разгорелась в нем с еще большей силой.

Впоследствии он приобрел целую колонну автомобилей. Самый уникальный был создан на базе 6,4-метрового лимузина Fleetwood. Интерьер, колесные диски и ободки фар отделали золотом. В салоне установили телефон, TV, холодильники, проигрыватель. Машину перекрасили в перламутровый цвет, наложив 40 слоев краски с бриллиантовой пылью.

Элвис купил рейсовый междугородный автобус фирмы «Грейхаунд», установил там спальню, кухню и прочее и в сопровождении неизменных друзей, которые были у него на зарплате, отправлялся на съемки. Стрелок-танкист запаса Элвис Пресли при этом предпочитал сам сидеть за рулем. Таким образом, первым изобретателем современного дома на колесах, которыми пользуются сейчас миллионы туристов по всему миру, был Элвис Пресли!

Спортивный автомобиль Элвиса De Tomaso Pantera с пулевым отверстием в рулевом колесе был продан с аукциона за 262 тыс. долл. Певец сам однажды выстрелил в собственную машину, разозлившись на то, что она отказывалась заводиться.

Можно сделать конкурс на подарок именнинику (це) - автомобиль в стиле "дом на колесах"

----------


## Анжелла

Не знаю куда кинуть, может у кого и есть, но мне очень нравиться. Барыня свадебная.

http://narod.ru/disk/13539580000/148...1%8F).mp3.html

----------


## evochka2777

> Кто то из форумчан выставлял звездочетов


Вот здесь лежат и ждут всех страждущих)))

http://narod.ru/disk/6003787000/%D0%...D0%99.rar.html – звездочеты на юбилей


http://narod.ru/disk/6004809000/%D0%...D0%A3.rar.html – звездочеты на свадьбу

----------


## Мишкина

Тамадушечки!!!! Аууу! Кто есть на форуме - киньте в меня нарезками - срочно нужны имена - 

Степанида, Раиса, Надежда, Юра (только не Глюкоза!!!)

----------


## optimistka17

> срочно нужны имена - 
> 
> Степанида, Раиса, Надежда, Юра (только не Глюкоза!!!)


 Иди на почту.... И почему ты не в скайпе?

----------


## Мишкина

> Иди на почту.... И почему ты не в скайпе?


Люда! Скайп есть - я там smichkina... На почте нет ничего...:eek: - пустое письмо..........(((((((((

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда! Скайп есть - я там smichkina...


Ну так включи скайп!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skorpiosha

Девочки,потерялась клятва (конкурс с подписями)Эстафета бежим рассписываемся,а на другой стороне листа клятва-такие большие,а подписи ставим не читая! у кого есть текст скиньте пожалуйста!Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И мне уж заодно... Вы же помните мою проблему- много восстановили с жесткого, но многое так и пропало, а сразу вспомнить, что пропало, не могу.
      А еще кто-то хвалился, что есть много Распределений обязанностей- я и сама отправляла. Пульните ими в меня бумерангом!

----------


## Гвиола

девочки,это что ли?

МЫ, С ОБРАТНОЙ СТОРОНЫ ПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ,
ТОРЖЕСТВЕННО КЛЯНЕМСЯ И ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ:
- ТРИДЦАТЬ ТРИ РАЗА В ГОД ПРИХОДИТЬ К МОЛОДЫМ В ГОСТИ; 
- НЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ НАШИХ МОЛОДОЖЁНОВ И ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ ИХ С ПРАЗДНИКАМИ;
- ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВСЕХ РОДСТВЕННИКОВ ЖЕНИХА И НЕВЕСТЫ;
- ОБЕРЕГАТЬ МОЛОДУЮ СЕМЬЮ ОТ НЕВЗГОД И ПО ПЕРВОМУ ЗОВУ ПРИБЕГАТЬ И СИДЕТЬ С БУДУЮЩЕМ МАЛЫШОМ МОЛОДЫХ;
- ОТ КОМАНДЫ ВЫБРАТЬ САМОГО ДОСТОЙНОГО И САМУЮ ДОСТОЙНУЮ ОТПРАВИТЬ ИХ В ИНСТИТУТ СЕМЬИ, ЧТО БЫ ОНИ ПРОДОЛЖИЛИ ДЕЛО СВОИХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ - МОЛОДОЖЁНОВ!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ,работающий на детских праздниках! очень прошу Вашей помощи!
мой кум держит ресторан и хочет ввести в практику воскресные праздники для детей,
 естессно,обратился ко мне :Oj: 
в след. выходные хотим попробовать начать.
пилотный проект буду делать не в образе,хочу спросить совета, что стоит провести с детьми разного возраста от 3 до 13 лет?
 я уже думала, что проведу игру на самую маленькую, длинную., шумную  и т.д. команду....
с удовольствием выслушаю и приму ваши советы.......

----------


## optimistka17

> А еще кто-то хвалился, что есть много Распределений обязанностей- я и сама отправляла. Пульните ими в меня бумерангом!


Обещаю
Стирка и глажка - мой главный конёк,
Стирать буду, гладить, хоть каждый денёк!

Обещаю
Я на диване буду лежать,
И ноутбук на пузе держать!

Обещаю
Знаю, что дом наш - не супер-отель,
Но кофе доставлю, я утром в постель!

Обещаю
Поздно домой буду я приходить —
Пиво с друзьями ведь надо попить!

Обещаю
Я буду родителям часто звонить,
За спонсорской помощью к ним приходить!

Обещаю
Я буду часто в любви объясняться,
И постоянно с тобой целоваться!

Обещаю
Если вдруг ссора,- попрошу я прощенья,
В постели сразу отброшу смущенье!

Обещаю
Нежные слова, буду я говорить,
И каждый день букеты дарить!

Обещаю
Я детям варить буду манную кашку,
А на ночь читать интересную сказку!

Обещаю
Грудью я буду кормить малыша,
Хоть лет до 2-х - никуда не спеша.

Обещаю
Сытою будет семейка моя,
Вкусно и быстро готовлю ведь я!

Обещаю
Я отвечать за уборку могу!
Убраться по дому - всегда помогу!




Жених и невеста отвечают "БУДУ" или "НЕ БУДУ"

Жениху
Будешь мусор выносить
И сантехнику чинить
Мыть пола и мыть посуду?

Невесте
Будешь мужа баловать,
И рубашечки стирать
И готовить супер-блюда?

Жениху
За порядком не следить,
Дома в обуви ходить,
И носки бросать повсюду?

Невесте
Будешь милого ругать,
И пилить, и обзывать,
Словно вечная зануда?

Жениху
Зарабатывать немало, 
Чтоб жена не голодала,
Деньги брать из неоткуда?

Невесте
Наряжаться в бигуди,
Фартук с дыркой на груди…
И ходить, как чудо-юдо?

Жениху
На руках жену носить
И подарочки дарить – 
Жемчуга и изумруды?

Невесте
А реденько по утрам
Мужу наливать сто грамм?
Пол рюмашки … от простуды?

Жениху
Будешь ты жену любить,
Кофе ей в постель носить,
Этим хвастаться повсюду?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> ввести в практику воскресные праздники для детей,


Из опыта- приходит в таких случаях в основном *малышня*. Детей школьного возраста практическуи нет И если есть, то они в незнакомой компании стоят в сторонке...

 Что является* беспроигрышным вариантом?*
-Хороводы- повторялки
-Загадки с коллективным ответом
-Танцевальные паровозики
-Стаканчики( строим замки)
-Змейка(палочка с ленточкой)-поймай конец хвостика, но тут главное по очереди, чтоб не поубивались
-Море(жаль, что недолго...)
-Рисовалка( это святое!)Хоть на улице мелками,хоть разукрашек наксерь...
 А вообще- я сторонник костюмированных тематических детских программ.... 
А тебе, Алина- *удачи!!!!!!*

----------


## LapNik

[quote=KAlinchik;2452267]естессно,обратился ко мне :Oj: 
в след. выходные хотим попробовать начать.
пилотный проект буду делать не в образеquote]

Здесь я целиком и полностью на стороне Людмилы.
Все детское, а уж тем более ПИЛОТНОЕ надо делать именно в костюмах (пусть на один раз взятые в прокат. Этож на пробу?) и гриме. Тогда ты будешь не просто теткой, которая пришла неизвестно откуда и начала играть с ребятами, тем более с такой разницей в возрасте.

Дети в любом возрасте любят игры разрушительные (поломать, порвать, покидать).
Людмила упоминала о рисовалках, но не озвучила уже давно ей предлагаемый вариант автопортретов на шарах.
Эстафеты с препятствиями через стулья, вокруг мам, по листочкам, как по кочкам на болоте.
Кольцебросы, рыбалки всевозможные.
Если пиратскую тему развивать, то с одним канатом можно кучу конкурсов напридумывать:
обмотаться канатом и пусть вокруг тебя бегают, разматывают. По канату как по мостику с завязанными глазами так, чтоб не сорваться.
Завязывать, развязывать. Ловишки...

А вообще, в Детской теме куча всего.
Творческих успехов!

----------


## KAlinchik

а если все-таки будут и более взрослые дети ? какие игры можно провести, чтобы всем поколениям было интересно?
 и как сделать так, чтобы в процессе подвижных игр они не покалечили друг друга?

----------


## optimistka17

> если все-таки будут и более взрослые дети ?


 Смело используй...



> -Танцевальные паровозики
> -Стаканчики( строим замки)
> -Змейка(палочка с ленточкой)-поймай конец хвостика, но тут главное по очереди, чтоб не поубивались
> -Море(жаль, что недолго...)
> -Рисовалка( это святое!)Хоть на улице мелками,хоть разукрашек наксерь...


Добавь -*пройти  прогнувшись под ленточкой*, которая опускается все ниже.
 С бегом вокруг стульев поосторожнее в разновозрастной компашке.
 Для взрослых можно добавить *собиралки...* Обожают они искать что-то спрятанное...  Например по залу разбросанные искусственные цветы, камешки...
 И разумеется кольцеброс, баскетбол, тир- это же более  индивидуальные игры. 
Та же *Рыбалка*, которую я сразу не называла
 И большим и маленьким нравится *сбивать кегли...*
 Вообще -зайди в *Детский раздел*. Там советов- не на одну программу хватит. Перечитай новогодние игры с Дедом Морозом. И там добра хватит

----------


## лека

*KAlinchik*,
 Алина есть такие бассейны, наполняются шарами пластмасовыми не очень дорого выйдет, и для интерьера красота, и дети побарахтаются и конкурсы можно придумать например кто быстрее и больше найдет в этом бассейне зараннее спрятанные игрушки, но если детей много ,то командно. А еще эти бассейны хорошие масажеры и радость всегда.

----------


## KAlinchik

> есть такие бассейны, наполняются шарами пластмасовыми не очень дорого выйдет, и для интерьера красота


а их покупать надо и ли можно где-то напрокат брать?

----------


## optimistka17

> покупать


ага!!

----------


## лека

> а их покупать надо и ли можно где-то напрокат брать?


Да наверно лучше купить, обычные детские бассейны для воды можно использовать и шары прямо мешками продаются разные, посмотри в нете сухие бассейны
[IMG]http://*********ru/881994m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Алина, пусть твой кум затратится, и тебе таскать не прийдётся!
А в крайнем случае у него займёшь, если надо будет!:smile:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

таскать бассейн точно не придется(не из легких), а вот вытаскивать детей из бассейна замучаетесь(у нас в саду когда дети из дома (новенькие)приходят их наш физрук пока приучит, семь потов сойдет)да и хорошо разлетаются шарики эти... нет, я не спорю, сухой бассейн- вещь хорошая, но не на детском празднике в кафе(место занимает много, а пользы не ахти... )(вспомнила случай, когда на выпускной родители пригласили клоуна с улицы на послеторжественную часть и он попросил место чтобы с детишками провести свое мероприятие не на глазах у публики... ему спортзал выделили... когда я через 20 минут туда заглянула...5-8 детей с клоунами а остальные в бассейне, и он через слово пытается деток из бассейна позвать! к слову- он был не один, а со своей помощницей, и всеравно не справились...) но это только мое мнение!!!
а вот кстати наш стортзал(бассейн на заднем плане, правда не оч. хорошо видно...)
[IMG]http://*********ru/855373m.jpg[/IMG]
девочки дайте волшебный пендель- где выставлялся конкурс- танцы на стуле?
могу поделиться волшебным пенделем(перепинываю...) кому нужны идейки к проведению праздников в детском саду- загляните в раздел к музрукам-есть и сценарии  и стихи и пр. спасибки им!!! ЮЛЯ

----------


## LapNik

Когда проводшь массовые бегательные игры (под перекладиной под музыку или "плавание" под парусной) ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО следи, чтоб дети перемещались в одном направлении, иначе столкновений лбами, оттоптаных ног или (если будут ползать) рук не избежать.

----------


## skomorox

*KAlinchik*,

у нас в Макдональдсах и всяких Битбургерах всегда стоит огромный "баллебад" (бассейн с шариками). Дети барахтаются там. Ещё и горка, с которой съезжаешь прямо в бассейн с шариками.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*KAlinchik*,
Бассейн - это конкурент аниматора за детское внимание. Он хорош *вместо* аниматора, но совместить - очень сложно. Их обычно располагают в детских игровых комнатах, а за порядком присматривает воспитатель. В самом зале кафе его ставить нельзя, потому что шары могут попасть и в люстры, и в посуду. Возможен вариант, когда в зале отводят угол и ограждают снизу до верху сеткой, чтобы шары не разлетались. У нас такие мини-игровые называют "обезьянниками". Когда дети впервые видят бассейн - 20 минут их трогать бесполезно - они должны там набеситься, но чем больше детей, тем сложнее контролировать их действия, тем выше вероятность, что кто-то кому-то попадет ногой или шаром по лбу.


*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Все детское, а уж тем более ПИЛОТНОЕ надо делать именно в костюмах (пусть на один раз взятые в прокат. Этож на пробу?) и гриме.


На самом деле, к образу в первую очередь, нужно привыкнуть самой. Если одеваешь на себя костюм клоуна, а чувствуешь себя просто тётей в дурацком наряде - то лучше выходить без образа. Не все дети сейчас принимают костюмированные персонажи с буйным восторгом. Вчера проводила мини-дискотеку для 6-летнего ребенка. И прошла отлично, родители говорят - ну, не верит он ни в каких Клоунов и Шапочек, даже на контакт не идет. Может быть, стОит одеть яркую блузку и т.д., но так и называть себя Алиной. Возможно, так даже легче привлечь тех, кто постарше, у кого уже есть чувство протеста " я взрослый, а вы тут клоунаду разводите".

----------


## koluchka

ребятки. подскажите  ссылочки где можно песни по именам скачивать. я пользуюсь  МР3 сортом, еще есть Музгруз. А еще? у меня все ссылочки пропали, когда переустанавливала систему.  Помню  сайтик был, где прям темки по именам. так удобно искать было...

----------


## skomorox

Люди, посоветуйте, что может делать Дед Мороз с именинником и его гостями? :rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> что может делать Дед Мороз с именинником и его гостями? 
> __________________


 искать призы по ёлкой...:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*skomorox*,
Своим волшебным посохом возвращать гостей в детство, юность...

Исполнить желания...сотворить чудо.

Чтобы сохранить молодость и красоту именинника - заморозить (типа законсервировать) его.

Прийдти со своими Снегурочками по вызову ;)

----------


## manja

> Люди, посоветуйте, что может делать Дед Мороз с именинником и его гостями?


принести в подарок торт мороженное

подарить посох волшебный на три желания... или чудеса 

если юбиляр родился зимой, то рассказать о дне когда именничек появился на свет...

 Зажечь все огни и свечи на юбилеи...на счет раз два три....все ярким светом зажги... 

Организовать вокруг юбиляра хоровод на переделку песни.... в лесу родилась елочка.... а тут конечно же ...на мелодию этой песни ...вообщем он перепутал...
*родился* мальчик Юрочка
в местечке под леском
и так далее.....

----------


## skomorox

*manja*,




> подарить посох волшебный на три желания... или чудеса


и как их исполинить, если юбиляр тут же чего-то пожелает у Деда Мороза? (а ДМ не успел подготовиться:biggrin:). Мне надо как-то обыграть, что гости нечаянно попали во владения ДМ. Он должен с ними какой-то интерактивчик сделать, но чтобы это было не к Новому году привязано, а дню рождения.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
А может мне кто-то песню пересочинить "В лесу родилась ёлочка" на именинника Вовочку? Мы вокруг него вместо ёлоки будем хоровод водить! Пусть не 5 куплетов, а три - за глаза хватит?! :flower: 
А потом звать Снегурочку. И вот тут что-то надо с драйвом, приколом и на грани секаса сделать, чтобы всем было весело и прикольно.

----------


## Tajussa

> А может мне кто-то песню пересочинить "В лесу родилась ёлочка" на именинника Вовочку?


Мы песню не про елочку
Сейчас здесь пропоем
Мы будем петь про Вовочку
Ведь именинник (юбиляр здесь) он.

На праздник к Вове мы пришли,
В такой чудесный день
И песни петь для Вовочки
Нам всем совсем не лень.  :Ha: 

Все радуются празднику
Сегодня - стар и мал,
И за здоровье Вовочки
Поднимем мы бокал!

Ну вот как-то так....

----------


## Курица

> На праздник к Вове мы пришли,
> В такой чудесный день
> И песни петь для Вовочки
> Нам всем совсем не лень.


На день рожденья мы пришли,
А тут такой вопрос:
Нас песню спеть для Вовочки
Заставил Дед Мороз!

А Вова наш нарядненький
Немножко удивлен-
Ведь получать подарочки
Намерен только он :eek::biggrin:

----------


## galchonka

Прошу помощи в сочинительстве!!
30 сентября провожаем на пенсию мою мамочку.. Хочу чтоб они с девченками, которые уже на отдыхе заслуженном частушек попели на тему пенсии.. Вот что сочинила сама.. всего-навсего 3 штучки.. Помогите накидать еще пяточек (в идеале штук 10-12 надо)..

Я на пенсию собралась,
Думала ну чем займусь,
Книжек сколько накопилось
Вот за них я и примусь..

Пенсия, ах пенсия,
Хорошая моя,
Путиным обещанная,
Растёшь день ото дня..

Вот и времечко пришло
С работою проститься.
Мне с ней было хорошо,
Она мне будет снится..

Не кидайте в меня тапками.. Я тока учусь.. :tongue: Жду критики.. И помощи..  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*koluchka*,
http://razvlekayu.narod.ru/imena.html
http://djesforum.ru/forum/forum101.html

----------


## koluchka

*galchonka*,
мы поем тебе, подруга, 
и желаем от души: 
чтобы пенсию платили,
а не малые гроши!!!

если пенсия пришла - 
помни, дорогая: 
то не старость твоя, 
а молодость вторая!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
ты на пенсию  идешь, 
а я села и молчу. 
я тебе завидую, 
тож на пенсию хочу!

----------


## galchonka

Подкорректрируйте, если что.. Про фартук пенсионный переделала (то что на форуме вытсавляли)..

Пенсионный фартук мы хотим вручить
Новой жизни стартом будет он служить
Карманы на него особые нашили мы
И их значенье объяснить решили мы:

1.Карман первый, действует на нервы: карман для пенсии.
Пенсия за труд – награда, 
А большой карман - отрада.
Пенсия в нем болтается, 
И верится, что не кончается!

2. Карман второй, не такой большой: карман для подарков внукам.
Ты в сундук подарки не клади.
В кармане наготове их храни.
Чтоб для дочек у тебя всегда была 
Мармелад, конфеты, пастила..

3. Третий карман: капкан для заначки.
Спрячь денюжку подальше,
Спрячь хрустяшую поглубже
Чтоб никто заначки не нашел
И себе никто бы не увел

4.Четвертый карман: для пакетиков семян: карман для индивидуальной трудовой деятельности.
Огород в СОЮЗе засевай. 
Урожай богатый собирай.
Без солений и варений 
Будет пенсия не рай.

5.Карман пятый – покой нам только снится: карман для проездного.
Чтоб везде успеть всегда
Изучать чтоб города,
Проездной всегда храни
Как зеницу ока береги..

Носи, Валентина Андреевна, фартук не снимай, друзей чаем угощай!

Что-то мне про проездной не нравится, но ничего другого придумать не могу..

----------


## Tajussa

> Карманы на него особые нашили мы
> И их значенье объяснить решили мы:


Карманы на него собые мы нашили
Их значенье объяснить здесь решили




> Карман второй, не такой большой: карман для подарков внукам.
> Чтоб для дочек у тебя всегда была 
> Мармелад, конфеты, пастила..


Так внуки или дочки?

----------


## galchonka

*Tajussa*, Перепутала малость: внуков нет.. Только дочки..

----------


## Tajussa

> Пенсия в нем болтается, 
> И верится, что не кончается!


А может так? Позитивчика немного... А вдруг твое пожелание сбудется... :wink:
Пенсия в нем не болтается,
Словно в сказке, она не кончается...

А какое любимое занятие? Может пятый карман с ним связать, если проездной не нравится?

----------


## koluchka

> внуков нет.. Только дочки..


 у меня тоже про внуков. они ведь все равно когда-нибудь будут...

Время пенсии пришло, 
вы не вздумайте болеть. 
ваше времечко настало
со внучатами сидеть. 

вы на пенсии ко мне
 приходите в гости. 
всем соперницам своим
 перемоем кости. 

как на пенсию пойду
в молодость я возвращусь. 
я на роликах кататься 
 очень быстрь научусь! 

мы на пенсии с подругой
 загорали у реки.  
как купальники надели - 
штабелями мужики!

----------


## galchonka

> А может так? Позитивчика немного... А вдруг твое пожелание сбудется... :wink:
> Пенсия в нем не болтается,
> Словно в сказке, она не кончается...
> 
> А какое любимое занятие? Может пятый карман с ним связать, если проездной не нравится?


Фиалки любит разводить, книжки читать, вязать.. Но как их с карманом связать?.. 

Зря не сидела.. Исчё придумала..

Вы подумайте вот только,
Все на пенсию идут,
Не жалею я нисколько 
Нет свободных двух минут

Я бы вышла поработать,
Уж наскучило сидеть,
Ну а как же сериалы
Я смогу тогда смотреть..

Я зажиточнее стала,
Бедность не воротится,
Спасибо Путину большое,
Обо всех заботится.

*Koluchka*, ну прям нет слов..

----------


## Tajussa

> 5.Карман пятый – покой нам только снится: карман для проездного.
> Чтоб везде успеть всегда
> Изучать чтоб города,
> Проездной всегда храни
> Как зеницу ока береги..


Пятый карман - для рукоделья,
Чтобы не огорчало безделье,
Есть в этом кармане и нитки и спицы
все есть, что может тебе пригодится..

А может так?

----------


## Курица

> вы на пенсии ко мне
>  приходите в гости. 
> *всем соперницам* своим
>  перемоем кости.


всем *сотрудницам* своим..

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Есть в этом кармане и нитки и спицы
> все есть, что может тебе пригодится..


*Кладем мы в карман* на нитки и спицы
И на то, что еще может  еще пригодиться!

----------


## Tajussa

> Кладем мы в карман на нитки и спицы
> И на то, что еще может  еще пригодиться!


Упппсссссс.. Значит я не совсем поняла назначение энтого фртука...  :Oj: 
Спасибо, тезка!  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*galchonka*,



> 30 сентября провожаем на пенсию мою мамочку.. Хочу чтоб они с девченками, которые уже на отдыхе заслуженном частушек попели на тему пенсии.. Вот что сочинила сама.. всего-навсего 3 штучки.. Помогите накидать еще пяточек (в идеале штук 10-12 надо)..


 Галя, может быть, отсюда что-то?

Мы с подружками втроем 
Сочинили и поем. 
Молодой пенсионерке 
Вот какой совет даем. 

Как на пенсию ты выйдешь, 
То смотри - не ерунди. 
Накупи духов и крема, 
Чаще в зеркало гляди. 

Ты, Валюша, не болей, 
Не ходи в аптеку, 
Лучше чаще забегай 
В клуб на дискотеку. 

Одевайся, наряжайся, 
Не расстанься с утюгом. 
С первой пенсией, Валюша, 
Прямо к нам беги бегом. 

Посидим, споем, поплачем, 
Погорюем над судьбой, 
Ведь не можем мы иначе 
Этой жизни дать бой. 

Ведь у нас сегодня праздник - 
День рожденья, юбилей, 
И сейчас давай, Валюша, 
Нам по рюмочке налей. 

Мы пропели как сумели, 
Станцевали как могли, 
Если б все было возможным - 
Мы б на пенсию пошли!

----------


## galchonka

*Tajussa, Курица, koluchka, Осипова Наталья Васильевна*

Спасибо вам большое за помощь!!! У меня теперь столько материала - все позавидуют и на пенсию побегут так весело мы ее проводим туда.. :biggrin:

А *Tajussa* права по поводу последнего кармана.. Все так надо будет переделать.. Четверостишьями, которые будут начинаться с 
Первый карман - .. 

Пойду думать.. Танюш, если поможешь буду рада.. А может и сама справлюсь.. Я ж теперь почти все могу благодаря вам, милые мои форумчане: и стишочки сочинять, и праздники проводить не краснея, и бумажки красивые оформлять!!!

СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Случайно сегодня услышала эту песню и подумала, что, наверное, подойдёт для слайдшоу на юбилей, если его отмечают среди коллег. Послушайте, вспомните: С. Ротару, "Обычная история". Я представила, мне понравилось. http://www.***********/music/28031456/ музгруз.ру вместо точек

----------


## Tajussa

*galchonka*,
Карман первый - самый важный
пенсию в нем храни ты отважно!
Пенсия в нем не болтается, 
Словно в сказке, она не кончается!

Во второй карман подарки ты клади.
Аккрутано, бережно ты все их сохрани... :wink:
Чтоб для дочек под рукой всегда была 
Мармелад, конфеты, пастила..

Третий карман - мечта всех хозяек,
Спрятать заначку от близких - всезнаек
Сложно бывает, а у тебя есть карман номер три, 
И родня не узнает...  :Ha: 

А с четвертым - ступор... :frown:

----------


## skomorox

*Курица*,

Тань, можешь ещё малость подкорректировать свой вариант? Первые две строчки отличные, а вторые как-нибудь по-другому сочинить? 

А Вова наш нарядненький,
Немножко удивлен -
Ведь получать подарочки
Намерен только он!

----------


## Курица

> А Вова наш нарядненький,
> Немножко удивлен -
> Ведь получать подарочки
> Намерен только он!


А Вова наш нарядненький,
Немножко удивлен -

*У нас еще не Новый год,
А вместо елки- ОН!!!*

----------


## skomorox

> У нас еще не Новый год,
> А вместо елки- ОН!!!


Танюха, ты суперский стихоплёт!!!! То, что и требовалось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

[QUOTE=skomorox]суперский стихоплёт[/
ИИИР!!!* ТАК*  меня...еще...никто и никогда...не называл! Спасибочки! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сложно бывает, а у тебя есть карман номер три,
> И родня не узнает..


 - что там внутри?!

В четвертом кармане - в театр билеты
Ведь ты знаешь всех звезд оперетты!
Четвертый карман - он для искусства:
Ты любишь и ценишь сильные чувства!

Что ж в пятом кармашке? Задумалась ты...
Там приглашение (оплаченное) в салон красоты
Его оплатила природа сама! Ты разве забыла
КАК ЩЕДРО ПРИРОДОЙ ТЫ НАГРАЖДЕНА!!!

----------


## skomorox

А может мне кто-нибудь сочинить короткие слоганы вот на эти фрукты? :flower: 
банан, ананас, киви, авокадо, айва?

как вот эти, примерно так: 

а я фейхуа - денег нет ...нифига!:biggrin:
а я кокос - вместе с именинником рос!
а я слива - люблю жить красиво!
а мы апельсинчики - от проблем твоих витаминчики!

----------


## Alenajazz

> банан, ананас, киви, авокадо, айва?


Айва - о красоте твоей молва!
Авокадо - командир фруктового парада!
Киви - чтобы быть красИвей!
Ананас - позитивности запас!

----------


## optimistka17

Айва- от терпкости кружится голова
Авокадо-под водку закска та, что надо
 Киви-Витамин, чтоб долго жили
Ананас- жир сжигает,- высший класс!!!
Банан-сплошное солнце, без изъян.

----------


## Элен

Я - банан,всем фруктам атаман!
Или
Я - банан,а кто меня не ест - болван...:biggrin:
Я - вкусная,я - киви... и нет меня красивей.:rolleyes:
Если съешь ты  ананас,кайфанёшь на целый час. :Vah: 
А я - айва,сладкА я,как  восточная халва.
А я - авокадо,со мной не страшна никакая блокада.
или
Когда вам немного экзотики надо,вкусите меня... ведь я - авокадо.

----------


## Наталюшка

> ребятки. подскажите  ссылочки где можно песни по именам скачивать. я пользуюсь  МР3 сортом, еще есть Музгруз. А еще? у меня все ссылочки пропали, когда переустанавливала систему.  Помню  сайтик был, где прям темки по именам. так удобно искать было...


http://djesforum.ru/forum/forum101.html

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,я с вопросом. Нужно ли брать свадьбу,если молодых увидишь только на празднестве? Они не местные,приедут только в день свадьбы. А сначала согласилась,а теперь что-то боязно.

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Ребята,я с вопросом. Нужно ли брать свадьбу,если молодых увидишь только на празднестве? Они не местные,приедут только в день свадьбы. А сначала согласилась,а теперь что-то боязно.


Гвиола! Наташа! Правильно сделала что взяла! Я не помню кто на на ФОРУМЕ , но девченки говорили,что от заказа не надо отказыватся.... потому что он обязательно притягивает следующий.......

У меня тоже была ситуация такая и все получилось  :Ok: 

А с твоим талантом, умением и старательностю все получится  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Я уверена, что заказчики в этой ситуации выбрали именно тебя, потому что доверяют на все 100%

УДАЧИ! НАТАША!

----------


## Владленыч

Наталья, ты с ними хоть общалась по телефону?
Даже если нет, конечно бери, если только, в разговоре, не прослеживались, какие то неадекватные нотки. 
А так, лучше, конечно, встречаться лично, но на безрыбье, как говориться....
И тебе ли, Натали, бояться? :biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

> Ребята,я с вопросом. Нужно ли брать свадьбу,если молодых увидишь только на празднестве? Они не местные,приедут только в день свадьбы. А сначала согласилась,а теперь что-то боязно.


Наташа! У меня несколько раз было, что я НИКОГО не видела, ни одного родственника, ни самих молодоженов. Всё по телефону. Вот летом, я невесте звоню накануне свадьбы, спрашиваю, не хочет ли она все-таки со мной встретиться. А она отвечает, что да ладно, завтра и увидимся:biggrin:. И все прошло очень хорошо! Бери! Это даже интересней.

----------


## optimistka17

Бери,Наташа,заказ... Тебе платят родители, а с ними ты встречалась... Дети не могут хуже родителей. Тебе ведь родители понравились? Негатива не было?
 Разве первый раз прийдется просто ориентироваться по ходу? По гостям? По публике?
Удачи тебе, дорогая!

----------


## Гвиола

*optimistka17*,нет,Людочка.Я ни родителей,ни их детей не увижу и не встречусь. Они не местные,почему празднуют в нашем городе не пойму.Может просто у нас дешевле.
И предоплату взять не с кого,,,,

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

девочки и мальчики, нужна небольшая помощь. Ольга (lapulia) выслала мне ссылочку ,чтобы я скачала номер Барби, где сначала идет русская а потом стриптиз.
http://upload.freedom-vrn.ru/upload/17 Дорожка 17.wav
Я когда пробую загрузить, у меня пишет, что данная странице не найдена, и все тут. А Ольга говорит, что у нее качается, но выслать она не может, скорость не позволяет, вышлите пожалуйста почтой, у кого все таки качается, буду очень благодарна!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Инна, попыталась открыть эту ссылку, пишет:
ERROR 404 
Данная страница не найдена или просто никогда не существовала. Вы можете подождать и попробовать снова.
Если это повторится, возможно необходимо перезагрузить Ваш компьютер. 

* Отослать уведомление на e-mail о данной ошибке.
* Нажмите CTRL+ALT+DEL для перезагрузки вашего компьютера. Вы потеряете
всю информацию из запущенных программ которая не сохранена.

----------


## shoymama

Наталья, я так и не поняла, а кто с тобой договаривался и как? По телефону? У тебя хоть номер в память забит?
 Вот я, например, перестраховщица. Меня бы сомнения замучили. Не отговариваю, просто надо хот чего-нить про них узнать, а то окажутся какие-нить...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*KAlinchik*,
 ну воот, я ей тоже написала, что не открывается, а у нее как то открывается, странно... Может кто раньше скачивал этих Барби, тогда киньте на почту, ну а если нет, то что делать.....буду искать.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Гвиола*,
 Наташ, с одной стороны сюрприз будет))))) Когда на корпоратив идешь, Новый год например, тоже ведь никого заранее не видишь и не знаешь, и все равно всегда весело. Тем более, если у них уже выбора нет, если ты не пойдешь, другая пойдет.
Я думаю, что когда вот так вот спонтанно, еще веселее будет

----------


## skomorox

*Гвиола*,



> Нужно ли брать свадьбу,если молодых увидишь только на празднестве?


а я только так всех своих клиентов и вижу! Я с ними переписываюсь по мылу обо всём и даже не звоню им! (и они мне тоже). Технический прогресс для чего???????

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,



> http://upload.freedom-vrn.ru/upload/17 Дорожка 17.wav


и у меня не открывается, комп мне пишет также,  как Алинка выше уже написала.

----------


## Djazi

> и у меня не открывается, комп мне пишет также, как Алинка выше уже написала.


И не пытайтесь открыть, на ВИРУС похоже!

----------


## Гвиола

*Djazi*,точно! Мне тут поставили прогу от вирусов,так вот она советует не открывать ссылку.Знать что-то там не чисто.

----------


## Shusteer

*optimistka17*,
Людочка, простите меня за дерзость, но от отчаяния обращаюсь с просьбой к Вам лично!!!Помогите пожалуйста придумать короткую гусарскую песенку для моей юбилярши-прапорщицы на мотив "Давным, давно..."

----------


## LapNik

БуРнЫй ПоТоК
Вместо пробелов надо ставить служебный символ %20.
Пробелы в адресах страниц - недопустимый знак.
Все прекрасно качается по этой ссылке:
http://upload.freedom-vrn.ru/upload/...ка%2017.wav

*Ссылка активная!*
(Для тех кто в танке - инструкция)
1. Нажимаем правым мышем на ссылку. Выпадет меню.
2. Выбираем "Сохранить объект как". Жмём левым мышем.
3. Выпадет окно с предложением места сохранения файла. Выбираем.
4. Жмём "Сохранить"
5. Ждём пока скачается.
6. Слушаем и наслаждаемся.
Пы.Сы. Непонятно зачем ЭТО нужно было выкладывать в формате Wave. Для ЭТОГО и 128 кв\с много.
Пы.Сы.Сы. Это притензия не к Николаю, а к тому, кто выкладывал файл, а Николаю, наоборот, спасибо, хотя лично мне он не нужен (не Николай, а файл) 
swinging

----------


## КартинкаИр

Мне очень нужна ваша помощь! А именно для фильма коротенького на заставку ко Дню учителя несколько красивых песен о школе, учителях....

Сбросьте кто может!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Иринка Картинка*,

http://sovunya2009.narod.ru/schkol.html  Ириша, посмотри, тут море школьных песен. Может найдешь нужное тебе.

----------


## skomorox

Может кто-нибудь рассказать про цветные ленточки, которые в качестве пожеланий на деревце привязывают? Что там за текст и как всё это делают?:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно предложить на выкуп туфельки ?Свидетелей не будет.Народу совсем немного.(20 человек).Решила как одно из заданий сделать мост,а дальше стопор,  чего еще можно?.На выкуп невесты споем Лодочника, на самолете к невесте полетим с комплиментами, в конце как общее задание думаю Времена года сделать.(СПАСИбО ЗА ПОДСКАЗКИ АНЖЕЛОЧКЕ :flower: ).Тут все нормально.А с туфлей незнаю чего делать.Всякие стриптизы отпадают, танцевалок и так много будет, все стили музыки самые распространенные использую в течении вечера.Голову уже сломала.Может подкините идейку? Заранее спасибо ! :Aga:

----------


## вокся

> Все прекрасно качается по этой ссылке:
> http://upload.freedom-vrn.ru/upload/...рожка%2017.wav


неа... не качается...

Девочки-мальчики. У меня вопрос. К 10-му надо сделать выкуп для дочери подруги. Со свадьбами я уже давно завязала, да и гостьей была тоже уже давненько... Так вот.
 Стоит ли притягивать выкуп к профессии жениха или невесты? Он следователь "по каким-то очень важным"... (по наркотикам, если уж более конкретно), она учится в лингвистическом институте на переводчика с правом преподавания в ОУ. Можно и фоты сделать прикольные, и задания спецефические.. ( не с наркотической темой, конечно... ну, думаю, понимаете, о чём я....) Только как это обычно проходить на практике?

----------


## Масяня

ПРОСЬБА!!!!


СРОЧНО надо сценка на тему "Осень" (не РЕПКА!), для медиков  - на завтра.... Что можно без особой подготовки, конкурс между отделениями

----------


## Медведик

*Масяня*,
Может какую нибудь популярную песню про осень инсценировать (на манер "Жил да был король" от Юры)

Или устроить конкурс на лучшее вращение ( пусть изображают разнохарактерные листики)...например Лист-флегматик (музыка монотонная), Лист-сангвиник (смешная музыка), Лист-меланхолик (музыка плаксивая), Лист халерик (взрывная, мощная музыка)

----------


## manja

*Масяня*,
 Светулька я тут подумала, что осень это время собирать урожай...
И время подводить итоги... 
Вот и подведем итог: каково общее состояние мединского персонала ...и проведем так называемую осеннюю смехополиклиннику...

может быть сделать это по нескольким пунктам...
например замерить средцебиение и узнать сердце какого отделения бьется с такой сердечностью...
и другие задания....

или я неправильно тебя поняла и теюе нужна толька сценка?

----------


## Викторинка

*skomorox*, Ира! Наверное это ты искала? Выкладывалось в теме "Юбилеи". Кто автор,увы, не знаю.  
 Дерево пожеланий. 
Берется растение в горшке, похожее на дерево, главное, чтобы были веточки с листьями. Нарезаются ленточки 4 цветов – желтые (богатство), красные (любовь), зеленые (здоровье), белые ( мира). Каждый гость, который выходит говорить тост может выбрать ленточку только одного цвета – именно то, что он считает первостепенным для юбиляра на данный момент и повязать на дерево. А потом когда все гости высказались и завязали ленточку, можно проанализировать какой цвет преобладает и поднять за это тост.

----------


## manja

> Стоит ли притягивать выкуп к профессии жениха или невесты? Он следователь "по каким-то очень важным"... (по наркотикам, если уж более конкретно), она учится в лингвистическом институте на переводчика с правом преподавания в ОУ. Можно и фоты сделать прикольные, и задания спецефические.. ( не с наркотической темой, конечно... ну, думаю, понимаете, о чём я....) Только как это обычно проходить на практике?


Оксана я считаю что наиболее персональный выкуп доставит всем большое удовольствие , как гостям и родным которые знают жениха  и невесту  очень хорошо , так и всем остальным....
А вот сам процесс такого выкупа должен быть не длинным и с неожиданными ходами... для жениха...
Но самый главный момент на мой взгляд это тот момент, когда жених впервые увидит невесту в свадебном наряде...Он должен быть неожиданным...и ошеломляющим...для всех...
Затем первые минуты после выкупа считаю очень важными, так как здесь идет речь о том, что молодые делают важный шаг и дочь провожают и благославляют родители... Если молодые хотят такое, то можно придумать...

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> Людочка, простите меня за дерзость, но от отчаяния обращаюсь с просьбой к Вам лично!!!Помогите пожалуйста придумать короткую гусарскую песенку для моей юбилярши-прапорщицы на мотив "Давным, давно..."


Оленька!Мне гораздо проще нарифмовать стихи, нежели делать переделку песни...
 Для того, чтобы делать переделку песни , необходимо сначала иметь "родной" текст... Ведь в новой, переделанной песне количество слогов должно четко совпадать с оригиналом... 
 К тому же, чтоб делать именную переделку, надо кроме того, что она прапорщица знать еще хоть что-то...Не только имя...Так что выдавай данные , авось у кого-то и получится...

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


Манечка, на меня свалился конферанс к конкурсной программе "Осенний бал". Это ежегодное мероприятие между отделениями поликлиники для сотрудников и просто пожилых людей.

Они приготовили блюдо, напиток, поделку, костюм Осени и надо сценку. У одного отделения  её нет.... сценки. А я  не делаю сценки, не провожу и всё тут.. И нет у меня в загашнике ничего.. Нашла у нас Теремок на новый лад, но там меня смущает тема "Открытие ночного клуба", хотя текст  неплохой....

----------


## optimistka17

Есть и у  меня вопрос... 
30-летие детского сада. Коллектив- 45 человек. Практически чисто женский. Ну может какой-то Депутат или представитель из начальства , из народного образования заглянет в гости.
 Нужно помпезное начало и официоз.
 В процессе и конкурсы веселые.
 Знаю, чего не должно быть- сценок, в котором участвуют в переодевалках эти самые детсадовские тетеньки в виде деток. Им это уже в печенках
 Мне кажется где-то на Форуме видела похожий материал. Но где- не помню...
Дайте волшебный пендель, люди добрые...
Буду рада любой идее или подсказке...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*optimistka17*,
 Я не видела...
А я начинаю подготовку ко Дню юстиции. Ухожу в геологи :biggrin:
Если вдруг у кого что есть или какая идея возникнет- приму с благодарностью!
Завтра мне дадут посмотреть ролик с корпоратива, который я проводила у них летом, по словам- бомба!

----------


## вокся

*optimistka17*,
на той неделе эта тема обсуждалась в "Доске"...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
стр. 128,131...

----------


## skomorox

Кто из Казахстана? (хотя, я помню - кто :Ha: ).
Подскажите мне, пожалуйста - что можно про Казахстан сказать, чтобы имениннику было приятно углубиться в воспоминания детства и юности, прожитые в Казахстане? Он даже собрался взять свой фотоальбом и показывать его на юбилее. Хотел, чтобы я сценку про Казахстан сделала (существуют такие сценки или сказки-экспромты)? И ваще - я должна весь вечер не забывать говорить - какой замечательный Казахстан!:eek::eek::biggrin: 
А я там сроду не была. :Tu:  Что такое можно сделать, а???????? :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> на той неделе эта тема обсуждалась в "Доске"...
> 
> Добавлено через 6 минут
> стр. 128,131...


 Это обсуждение я помню...
 Но у меня конкретная просьба- подкиньте , пожалуйста , официоз. Торжественное, красивое начало.
Стихи , спасибо девочкам, в личку уже прислали...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Буду рада любой идее или подсказке...
> __________________


Люда, у меня есть-Репортаж с юбилея детскогосада- это представление всех групп сотрудников( типа как проходили первомайские демонстрации). Если ещё надо, то я наберу, Только я это делаю медленно(печатаю)

----------


## вокся

> Это обсуждение я помню...


ааа...:rolleyes:



> Торжественное, красивое начало.


Когда мне надо завернуть чего-нить красивенного про профессию, то иду на этот http://www.superjob.ru/contests/1may2008/list/ и подобные сайты... Это рассказы, стихи людей о СВОЕЙ профессии...
Посмотрела... Есть и про воспитателя. Может пара фраз "из души" и пригодятся...
http://www.superjob.ru/contests/13038/

----------


## Вета

Девушки наши, умницы и красавицы, и, конечно, наши мужчины, наши кавалеры, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой великой!!! :Vah: 

Меня от детского сада, в котором работаю музыкальным руководителем, выдвинули на городской конкурс "Педагог года". *Домашние задание: 1. Само презентация "Фейерверк увлечений", г*де надо с помощью мультимедийки рассказать о себе не как о педагоге, а как о Человеке. (на 5-7 минут). Моя идея такая: положить на песню А. Рыбака слова о том, что когда я была маленькой девочкой, в детстве, я мечтала стать...(например, балериной, топ-моделью и т.п.) и пошли после моих детских фоток, фотоколлаж (это так называется???) моё лицо - а тело балерины, топ-модели, я со знаменитостями...Дальше, ...я выросла...работаю с детьми: пою-пляшу, играю разные роли, люблю семью. люблю путешествовать, превращаю жизнь людей в праздники! И окончание: чувствую себя звездой - мечты сбываются!

Вот! Скажите своё мнение - как вам ЭТО, как идея?...Может, у кого в другую сторону  мысли пойдут?! Буду ждать любые предложения! :Aga: 

*А задание № 2 - Инсценировать сказку "Три медведя" с юмористическим уклоном.*
*Светочка - Масяня,* - не знаю, может тебе моя идея со сказкой понравится - и возьмёшь что-то?!

Короче, наши любимые музыкальные отрывки!(Говорит только автор, герои выполняют движения по тексту муз. фрагментов, гротесково, и не всегда в своих действиях соглашаясь со словами автора. Когда говорит Автор - герои замирают и слушают)

ГОЛОС АВТОРА: Коламбия Пикчерз,  ХХ век фокс, совместно с творческим коллективом детсада "Мечта" представляют художественно-публицистический (_так можно сказать?_) фильм "Три медведя" _(название бы тоже как-нибудь переделать по-прикольней)_
_Можно сначала пустить муз. фрагмент как к началу  американских фильмов, а потом резко - или р.н. мелодия или "Время вперёд!"_
Под эту муз. быстренько - простые декорации, атрибуты: "изба" Машеньки и "вилла" - "У Михалыча"

Бабка - по-хозяйству.  Дед, играет на балалайке: "А я всё чаще замечаю..." (Матроскин)
Забегает Машенька.
Дед:" Спортсменка, комсомолка..." ("Кавказская пленница")
Маша: "Подумаешь, я ещё и крестиком вышивать умею..."
Прибегает за Машей подружка: "Малинки, малинки, такие вечеринки"
Бабка и Дед провожают Машу в лес: "До скорой встречи..."(" Звери")

АВТОР: А в это время на вилле "У Михалыча"...
Настасья Петровна  - ставит на стол миски с едой: "Ведь я ж как пчёлка тружусь..." (Хлебникова)
Михаил Иванович: "Опять ты мне эту икру поставила..." ("Белое солнце")
_(Вот в этом моменте как бы сделать непослушание автору - медведь очень даже хочет эту "икру есть", но Медведица забирает миски и ставит другие - с кашей)_
Настасья Петровна: "Что ты милый на меня напрасно сердишься..."(Аллегрова (ДО припева)

Заходит Мишутка (радостный): "Приезжайте девушки на моря...ради настоящего дикаря"
Папа (подзатыльник Мишутке): "Первым делом...- самолёты..."

_АВТОР: Слова какие-то типа, пора ... на работу?...Идут? Уезжают на машине? Короче, они должны уйти из дома._

АВТОР: В это время Машенька, заблудившись, шла по лесу.
" Я тихо шла, шла, шла, пирожок нашла..." (Сердючка)
АВТОР: Видит, стоит камень у дороги,  а на нём написано: " Эй, гражданина, ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи,..." (Джентльмены")
Задумалась Машенька и вдруг слышит: "Приезжайте, девушки на моря..." 
И  побежала...

_Про виллу пока нет мыслей....Идём дальше._

Машенька начинает пробывать еду из 1-ой миски - не понравилось, 2-ой, тоже отодвигает!
АВТОР: "Да, не икра!" - подумала Машенька и отодвинула от себя и эту миску! ( Но Маша быстро-быстро доедает всё до конца, погладила животик и стала зевать и потягиваться)
" Спят усталые игрушки" ИЛИ "Колыбельная Умки" - (Маша засыпает)

Возвращаются Медведи . Мишутка, увидев, что пуста его миска: "Больно мне больно..."
Папа-Медведь растерялся, топчется на месте. 
Мама: "Будь или не будь  - сделай же что-нибудь..." (Галкин с Пугачёвой)
Папа: "Выходить по одному, стволы и ножи выбрасывать..." (Место встречи - Жеглов)
Увидели Машеньку:"А что это за девочка и где она живёт?" (Дальше - не надо:biggrin:)
Мишутка: "Девочка-студентка, сладкая конфетка..." ( Ёлка)

Маша: "Ты меня не буди!" (Распутина)
Папа: (хватается за голову) Вой Витаса
АВТОР: Сердечный приступ! - подумала Машенька
"Стук сердца"
(Папа хватается за живот)
АВТОР: СЕРДЦА приступ!!! (Папа находит сердце)Так, подумала Машенька, сегодня, по Малахову, 52 лунные сутки - ...._дальше надо что-то смешное про какую-нибудь народную микстуру, корень надо выкопать при полной луне, натереть, настоять 3 недели в тёмном месте и пить по 3 капли 7,5 раз в день._
Папа сразу  как-то выздоравливает.
Маша: "Эх вы, жизни не нюхали, а я цельное лето..." ( Попугай Кеша)
АВТОР: И тут Маша встретилась с глазами Мишутки
Маша: "Чёрные глаза...."
Мишутка (скидывает с себя народные одежды и остаётся в образе Димы Билана: белая майка, джинсы под колено, бейсболка) "Beleve me..." (Появляются балерины -  танцуют, недолго)


АВТОР: Это была самая дорогая сцена нашего фильма с приглашённой звездой. Если вы хотите увидеть, чем же сказка кончилась - просьба проспонсировать....(_как-то в этом направлении)_
И "Дима Билан"  идёт с протянутой бейсболкой в народ: "Дайте денег, побольше денег..." ("Отпетые мошеники")

Дальше можно за их деньги предложить  им ещё раз посмотреть эту сцену ("Beleve me..." (Появляются балерины -  танцуют, недолго))

ИЛИ закончить"Танцуем,сегодня мы с тобой танцуем..."

АВТОР: "Ну, вы блин даёте!"

*Вот, что получилось! Жду любых ваших мнений, пожеланий, предложений!f*lower :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*optimistka17*,
 А ты начни с того времени, как этот детский сад начал работу. Что тогда в мире делалось (30 лет назад): 1979 год!!!!

1979 - ООН принимает Конвенцию о ликвидации всех форм дискриминации в отношении женщин

В 1979 году вышли такие фильмы, как:
"Приключение Электроника"
"Место встречи изменить нельзя"
"Гараж"
"Москва слезам не верит"
"Пираты 20 века"
"Приключения принца Флоризеля"
"Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона" и другие, которые до сих пор радуют нас. Надеемся, что такая же счастливая судьба и у нашего детского сада - ровесника этих фильмов!

----------


## Lizaele

> 1. Само презентация "Фейерверк увлечений", Моя идея такая: положить на песню А. Рыбака слова о том, что когда я была маленькой девочкой, в детстве, я мечтала стать...(например, балериной, топ-моделью и т.п.) и пошли после моих детских фоток, фотоколлаж (это так называется???) моё лицо - а тело балерины, топ-модели, я со знаменитостями...Дальше, ...я выросла...работаю с детьми: пою-пляшу, играю разные роли, люблю семью. люблю путешествовать, превращаю жизнь людей в праздники! И окончание: чувствую себя звездой - мечты сбываются!


 Вета! Мне  кажется идея хорошая. Это и остроумно и неожиданно для зрителей (я про фото со знаменитостями). 

Сказку как-то не прочуствовала. Показалось длинновато. Она на сцене будет играться? И кто будет роли исполнять?

----------


## syaonka

Когда-то давно выкладывался конкурс "топ-нога" (не помню кем).
После поломки компьютера не могу найти музычку к этому конкурсу!
Может у кого-нибудь она есть, киньте на почту, пли-из! :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Вета! Мне  кажется идея хорошая. Это и остроумно и неожиданно для зрителей (я про фото со знаменитостями). 
> 
> Сказку как-то не прочуствовала. Показалось длинновато. Она на сцене будет играться? И кто будет роли исполнять?


Спасибо за первый отклик! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Да, сказка будет играться на сцене. Это - домашнее задание, всё будет подготовлено: артисты - мои коллеги, атрибуты, костюмы. Это только пока первые наброски, я ещё даже своим девчонкам в саду не показывала - "рожаю"! Конечно, всё будет выверятся по времени (максимум 10 минут) и в процессе что-то выбросится, а что-то и добавится! Обычно так всегда бывает! Хочется, чтоб всё было в динамике!
Ещё раз - спасибо!!!

----------


## Lizaele

> Вета


 Вета, успеха тебе! Если есть время, может стоит обдумать идею с жанром? Рок-опера, балет, пародия на фильм ужасов? Просто мне кажется большинство пойдет по пути обычной инсценировки.

----------


## gelika

Прошу вашей помощи!!!
Нужно вспомнить песни, в которых перечисляются разные болезни. Мне ничего не приходит в голову кроме строчек из "Айболита" Корнея Чуковского "И корь, и дифтерит у них, и оспа, и бронхит у них, и голова болит у них, и горлышко болит". Может быть есть какие-нибудь песни на эту тему?

----------


## Сильва

*gelika*,
 Думаю, это не тема для поэтов...:smile: Попробуй аналогию какую-то: 
1. И мое сердце остановилось, 
    Мое сердце замерло. (Острая сердечная недостаточность.) 
2. Если ты меня не услышишь, 
    Значит, наступила зима. (Отит.) 
З. А я милого узнаю по походке. (Плоскостопие.) 
4. Я пытался уйти от любви, 
   Я брал острую бритву и правил себя. (Суицидальный синдром.) 
5. Что ж ты, милая, смотришь искоса, 
    Низко голову наклоня? (Остеохондроз.) 
6. Почему так путаются мысли? 
    Почему так часто меркнет свет? (Обморок.) 
7. Я бросаюсь в ночь, чтобы тебя догнать, 
    Но понимаю, что стою и не могу бежать. (Паралич.) 
8. Мы гуляли с тобой, 
    Я ревела, ох, ревела. (Истерия.) 
9. Ах, и сам я нынче что-то стал нестойкий, 
    Не дойду до дома с дружеской попойки. (Алкогольное опьянение.) 
10. Очи черные, очи страстные, Очи жгучие и прекрасные! 
       Как люблю я вас! Как боюсь я вас! 
      Знать, увидел вас я в недобрый час! (Сеанс гипноза.) 
11. Я не ангел, я не бес, Я усталый странник. 
       Я вернулся, я воскрес 
       И в дом твой постучался. (Клиническая смерть.) 
12. Никогда не говорила, 
       Но терпенья больше нет. (Немота.) 
13. Горячее солнце, горячий песок,
      Горячие губы - воды бы глоток.(солнечный удар)
14. Суди люди, суди Бог, Как же я любила
      По морозу босиком к милому ходила (ОРЗ)
15. Замела метель дороги,
       Скрылся санный след...
      Стынут руки, стынут ноги,
     А его все нет и нет (обморожение)
16. Напилася я пьяна,
      Не дойду я до дому (алкоголизм)
17. Сладку ягоду рвали вместе,
       Горьку ягоду - я одна (отравление)
18. Зря ругаешь дождь, зря его ругаешь.
      Ты стоишь и ждешь, а зачем не знаешь. (склероз)
19. Мы вам честно сказать хотим:
       На девчонок мы больше не глядим. (импотенциТакие старые слова, а так кружится голова...

----------


## Shusteer

*Вета*,
Просто с маленьким техническим предложением по поводу сказки на сцене: Не выходите из-за кулис, появляйтесь из-за ширмы, стоящей по центру сцены, как в КВНе....Мобильно.

----------


## лека

Ребята у меня звук в компе пропал :frown:, 
не знаете где постучать надо, чтоб заработал  :Punish2:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Вета*,
 А мне сказка понравилась. Если ещё костюмчики юморные придумать, будет отлично смотреться

----------


## Гвиола

*лека*, у меня тоже. Если это не настройки,то звуковая крякнула.

----------


## manja

> Думаю, это не тема для поэтов... Попробуй аналогию какую-то: 
> 1. И мое сердце остановилось,


светлана не смогла бы ты мне выслать эти нарезки?
по всем дмагнозам?

----------


## лека

> Если это не настройки,то звуковая крякнула


 Наташ а как проверить?

----------


## tolyanich

> Наташ а как проверить?


Можно  так например:
Пуск-настройка- панель  упрвления-звуки и аудиоустройства. А там  уже  посмотреть настройки, может  элементарно  звук   на  нуле  оказался. Вобщем  покопайтесь,  там будет  несколько  закладок (аудио, речь, громкость...) посморите все закладки может   чего  заметите

----------


## Leni

> Кто из Казахстана? (хотя, я помню - кто).
> Подскажите мне, пожалуйста - что можно про Казахстан сказать, чтобы имениннику было приятно углубиться в воспоминания детства и юности, прожитые в Казахстане? Он даже собрался взять свой фотоальбом и показывать его на юбилее. Хотел, чтобы я сценку про Казахстан сделала (существуют такие сценки или сказки-экспромты)? И ваще - я должна весь вечер не забывать говорить - какой замечательный Казахстан!:eek::eek::biggrin: 
> А я там сроду не была. Что такое можно сделать, а????????


А откуда он? Казахстан ведь большой!
Можно приготовить поздравление от гостя из Казахстана :переодеть в национальную одежду и текст- поздравление конечно на казахском! (тебе переводить придётся ,если он не понимает) Ему обязательно понравится!Можно при этом и подарок подарить из Казахстана: например казахский чай. И вообще казахи очень любят чай пить.

И в КВНе была смешная сценка про Казахстан просмотри

----------


## tolyanich

*У кого есть  МП3 караоке? Не  минуса, а  именно  караоке, чтоб  с мелодией*

----------


## Юльчита

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что нужно изменить в настройках, чтобы выкладывать аудиофайлы.А то порой есть материал, который спрашивают, а я выложить не могу.Заранее спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## Вета

> *У кого есть  МП3 караоке? Не  минуса, а  именно  караоке, чтоб  с мелодией*


Есть. А какие надо песни?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

У меня есть, но уезжаю на целый день. Если терпит, поздно вечером в Скайпе!

----------


## черника

*Вета*, может, на какую ещё мысль натолкнет
Сценарий представления хобби на конкурсе «Учитель года» 
Сценарий представления хобби на конкурсе «Учитель года». 
Автор: Рукосуева О.П. зам. директора по В.Р. МОУ СОШ № 90 п. Чунский. Иркутской обл. 
Мультимедиа + театрализованное представление 

Слайд 1 Притча 
За кадром текст: 
-Случилось всё это ещё тогда, когда бог раздавал людям их будущие увлечения. 
Слайды: Внимание товарищи-граждане! Выдача «хоббей» только по пятницам! 
Хобби бывшее в употреблении возврату и обмену не подлежит! 
- Учителю как обычно, было некогда! 
Слайд с расчётом времени отдыха и работы учителя. 
На сцене бог раздающий, «увлечения» и очередь к нему. Вдали учитель за столом проверяет огромную стопу тетрадей. 
- Товарищи, поживее, не спорим, что получили с тем и живём, нет обмениваться нельзя! Много вас там ещё? Надо же много! Некоторые и без хобби живут и в ус не дуют! А этим - всё что то подавай! Напоминаю, сегодня работаю только до 2-х! 
Кто не успел - тот опоздал! Ну и денёк, слава богу все! Да и роздал всё! 

- Простите, можно? - Голубушка, Марина Николаевна, вы уже который год опаздываете, а может в следующий раз? У меня ведь сегодня уже ничего не осталось! 
- Понимаете, у меня конкурс, уроки, тетради, расписание, дети… Я в следующий раз не смогу! 
- Да что ж делать, то? (суетиться) 
- А вот это, что это тут у вас? (достаёт большую книгу «Афоризмы», Мудрые мысли») 
- Это моё! Люблю, знаете, ли на досуге умными мыслями позабавиться, афоризмик к месту вставить, эрудицией блеснуть! ЭХ! Берите, авось сгодиться! 
- Так Это ж практически моя работа! 
- - Вот на работе и увлекайтесь! 
- Мне б ещё чего для души? 
- Для души у Вас дети есть! Идите! Ну разве что вот это, но предупреждаю, оно в недокомплекте! (сломанноё ружьё и один кроссовок) Вобщем, забирайте, вы учителя народ сообразительный, применение найдёте! 
- Найдёте?! Это что ж теперь моё увлечение бегом стрелять по афоризмам? Или афоризмами стрелять по бегу? Или бегать с афоризмами на стрельбу? 
Господи, Голова от этого всего кругом идёт! Уснуть бы и проснуться только завтра 
(Садится за стол и всё это перебирает и засыпает за столом) 
Слайд Сны Веры Павловны. (зачёркнуто - Марины Николаевны). 
Под музыку хороводом выходят «афоризмы» - девушки с прикреплёнными к спине крыльями, на крыльях – афоризмы. Танцуют вокруг учителя. 
Б- Не переживай, дочь моя, они тебе пригодятся: эти для работы, а вот эти для семьи, а вон те две для друзей. 
- И это увлечение всей жизни мне действительно очень пригодилось. А теперь помимо афоризмов и мудрых мыслей я собираю и притчи, вот одна из них. (читает притчу собственного сочинения) 
- А назначение вот этого предмета я поняла только недавно, вот уже полгода я занимаюсь фитнесом, сегодня меня пришла поддержать моя группа. 
Выступление фитнес-группы 
Меня всегда окружают люди – на работе коллеги, дома сыновья, друзья, в клубе подруги, но иногда хочется побыть одной наедине с природой и в эти моменты я иду на охоту! А это мои фото-трофеи. 

Выход всех: Всё что в ней есть – всё от бога, всё с пользой и всё прекрасно.

----------


## Tajussa

*tolyanich*,
Есть караоке. Какие песни надо?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Вета мы в прошлом году делали воспитателю сценку-начало- милодия из 17 мгновений... выходят "агенты"- необходима замена агента, который ушел в отставку... кандидат должен обладать определенными навыками (читается как шифрограмма -текст о воспитателе-характеристика(читал муж под музыкальное оформление- морзянка))- агенты-начало не плохое, но он должен уметь перевоплощаться- воспитатель выезжает на самокате в роли сыщика(я гениальный сыщик), потом перевоплащается в кошечку...
поняла, что описываю не оч. интересно, если заинтересовало- поищу сценарий(кажется я его печатала) кстати к какому нужно? у нас проходит обычно весной...Юля


ой, сейчас полазила- нашла, поэтому выставляю сразу... может кого еще на какие мысли сие творение натолкнет...
МУЗЫКА, ШИФРОГРАММА
А.В.- нам необходимо срочно подыскать замену!
Н.А- но специально подготовленных людей на данный момент у нас нет! 
О.А.- будем выбирать из спец.резерва. думайте, коллеги…
В.Н- это должен быть разносторонне подготовленный человек, способный быстро и адекватно реагировать в сложных ситуациях.
Ю.Е.- кажется у меня на примете есть такой человек! ………… СЫЩИК, КОШКА.
В.Н. вы были правы! Маскировочные способности достаточно убедительны!
Ю.Е.- ознакомимся подробнее с анкетой…    …………………….  АНКЕТА
А.В.- но этого мало. Этот человек должен быть хорошо информирован, обладать достаточным количеством знаний и свободно владеть современными технологиями!
Ю.Е.- думаю с этим особых проблем не возникнет. ………………  РЭП
О.А.- что ж всем вышеперечисленным требованиям эта кандидатура отвечает!
В.Н- но мы должны быть уверены, что этот человек абсолютно морально устойчив и предан делу Родины!  ……………………………………..   ЧАСТУШКИ
В.Н.- что ж ,  я думаю эта кандидатура нас вполне устроит и характеристика с места работы это подтверждает.
О.А- кстати в какой структуре работает наш претендент?
Ю.Е.- в системе дошкольного образования, воспитателем в детском саду 95.
О.А.- и большой там коллектив?
Ю.Е.-достаточный! Около 40 человек.
Н.А.- и что, каждый из них мог бы выполнить наше задание?
А.В.- я просто уверена, что каждый из них мог бы с успехом участвовать в конкурсе- воспитатель года и иметь шанс на победу!........................ПЕСня

----------


## Нюся

У меня авиационный корпоратив. Юбилей со дня основания. На банкете бедет праздновать и свой юбилей один из старейших работников учреждения. И ему и Учебно-тренир.Центру по 75 лет. Приглашены 5-ро его гостей. Как бы это слить воедино и не нарушить атмосферы юбилея?...
    Думают награждать передовиков(как при социализме:smile:). Там вообще ВСЕ как на партсобрании! 26 награжденных надо обыграть. Ну 5-10 человек - сценка, выступление. Но 26куда девать !!!???
    Прошу подмоги с пожалустом-препожалустом :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Народ, куда сбросить детские тематические сценарии для школы? Каждый год в школе проводится портрет класса на определённую тематику, у меня сценариев собственных накопилось для разных возрастов на разные темы.  Мне уже не пригодятся, а кому-то нужно будет.


*Нюся*,
 А если полёт между звёзд? Построили летательный аппарат, есть на чём - полетели! Первая созвездие - 5 звёзд - 5 награждённых, звёздное поздравление, и так далее. Как вариант.

----------


## optimistka17

> портрет класса на определённую тематику


Так создай отдельную тему в Детском разделе...
 Наверняка ведь тем, кто в школе работает это надо То визитка класса. То какой-то конкурс типа- "Наш самый дружный в мире класс!"

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Буду рада любой идее или подсказке...



Люда! Я делала так.


Друзья!
Я  спешу  сказать  вам – «Здравствуйте!»,
Чтоб  пожелать  здоровья  доброго,
Я  спешу  сказать  вам – «Радости!
Удач,  успехов  и  везенья!»,
Чтоб  пожелать  всем  в  зале  
Прекраснейшего  настроения!

Аплодимменты!

Поздоровались,  прекрасно,
Развлечемся  теперь  классно,
Будем  петь,  шутить,  играть,
И,  конечно,  выпивать.
Прошу  Вас,  гости  дорогие,
Наполнить  бокалы  вином.
Подготовимся  к  первому  тосту.

Я  думаю,  что  курс  ведения  банкета  был  взят  верный.
Предлагаю  тост  прослушать  первый.
И  скажет  его  не  лектор  
А  уважаемый  наш  директор.
Итак,  слово  предоставляется  
Заведующей  нашим  детским  садом   
                   Лобова  Юлия  Станиславовна
                      Тост  заведущей

           Дорогие  гости,  уважаемые  хозяева  торжества,  Сегодня  среди  нас  находится  человек,  который  посвятил  этому  детскому  саду  большую  часть  своей  жизни.  Именно  эта  женщина  подняла  и  поставила  на  ноги  такой  прекрасный  детский  сад,  поистине  дворец  для  маленьких   магнитогорцев.  В  течение  почти  30  лет,  то  есть  с  самого  открытия  она  являлась  заведующей  этим  детским  садом.  Второй  мамой  тысячам  юных  магнитогорцев.  И  я  предлагаю  послушать  поздравление  от
                                  Тост  от  бывшей  заведующей.

         Друзья,  наш  стол  ломится  от  яств  и  вина.  Согласитесь,  жизнь  очень  похожа  на  этот стол:  в  ней  есть  место  всему – кислому  как  лимон,  горькому,  как  лук,  острому,  как  вот  эта  закуска.  Так  пусть  же  сегодняшнее  торжество,  посвященное  30  летнему  юбилею  вашего  детского  сада,  произведёт  на  Вас  только  приятное  впечатление  и  оставит  в  памяти  вкус  чего-то  нового  неповторимого!
  Ведь  именно  ваш  детский  сад  это  второй  дом  для   _______  маленьких  жителей  нашего  города.  А  заслуга  в  этом,  конечно  же,  Ваша,  дорогие  воспитатели,  няни,  повара  и  дорогие  наши  заведующие!  И  все  вы  заслуживаете  особого  тоста.


Старались  вы  со  всей  душой
Построить  детский  сад  большой,
Уютный   светлый  озорной,
Любимый  местной  детворой
Известно  уж  округе  всей,
Что  получился  он  о`кей.
За  то,  что  садик – гордость  Ваша
Друзья  поднимем  эту  чашу!


               Несомненно,  не  может  быть  детского  сада  без  воспитателей,  нянь,  поваров,  но  как  же  трудно  было  бы  существовать  детскому  саду  без  помощи своих  шефов,  коими  и  является   ______________________ .  Итак  слово  для  поздравления  предоставляется  шефствующей  организации.



Друзья!
     Любой  детский  сад,  можно сравнить  с  ульем,  где  каждая  группа – это  соты  с  рабочими  пчелками – воспитателями,  которые  ухаживают  за  своими  подопечными.
А  ваших  воспитанников – с  самыми  красивыми  цветами,  которые  приносят  радость  не  только  своим  родителям,  но  и  Вам,  дорогие  педагоги. 

         Сегодня  среди  нас  присутствуют  те,  кто  много  лет  своей  жизни  посвятил  этому  детскому  саду,  те,  кто  прожил  большую  часть  своей  жизни  именно  в  этих  стенах,  кто  отдавал  частичку  своей  многогранной  и  доброй  души  маленьким  магнитогорцам.   Это  наши  ветераны,  которых  мы  сегодня  с  огромным  удовольствием  её  раз  назовём  по  имени  отчеству  и  от  всей  души  подарим  им  тепло  наших  сердец  и  небольшие  подарки.
А  также  поднимем  бокалы.  За  ветеранов.



          И  сейчас  дорогие  юбиляры  мы  хотим  услышать   от  вас  слова  поздравления  друг  другу.



Пусть  рюмки  наши  наполняются,
И  пусть  желания  сбываются!
А  после  этого,  надеюсь  тоста
К  танцам  перейти  нам  будет  просто!   

                             Второе  застолье.

Мы  наш  праздничный  банкет,  
Дальше  продолжаем,
Подкрепиться  всем  гостям
Вдоволь  предлагаем.
Чтоб  вкус  закусок  нам  лучше  понять,
Быстрей  должны  мы  рюмочки  поднять!

Так  давайте  выпьем  за  то,  чтобы  среди  всех  Магнитогорских  детсадов,  наш  оставался  всегда  самым  лучшим!

А  детсаду  нашему  
Троекратное  «Ура»
Чтоб  посещали  его  часто 
Взрослые  и  детвора!

Ура!  Ура!  Ура!


Уважаемые  педагоги,  я  уверена,  что  все  Вы  все  прекрасно  умеете  ладить  со  своими  воспитанниками.  Вы  всегда  готовы  прийти  им  на  помощь,  объяснить  то,  что  они  не  знают  научить  их  делать  домашние  дела  и  ухаживать  за  самими  собой.  

          И  конечно  в  первую  очередь  вы  учите  малышей  правильно  и  красиво  одеваться.  Порой  это  бывает  очень  сложно,  ведь  ваши  малыши  очень  неусидчивы  и  я  сейчас  хочу  предложить  вам  доказать  всем,  что  вы  самые  терпеливые  учителя  среди  всех  вам  известных.  Для  этого  я  раздам  вам  шнурки.  По  моей  команде  вы  должны  связать  из  ваших  шнурочков  1  длинную  верёвочку,  чья  половина  стола  будет  первой  и  самой  умелой  мы  сейчас  и  посмотрим.(Выполняют)

А  теперь  прошу  придать  шнуркам  первоначальный  вид. (Выполняют)


А  теперь  я  попрошу  выйти  ко  мне  обладателей  самых  длинных  шнурков.  (Выходят)

Ваша  задача  правильно  и  быстро  зашнуровать  свои  ботиночки.
Тот,  кто  потратит  на  это  меньше  времени,  получит  приз.
(Выполняют)



   Дорогие  друзья,  я  уверена,  что  все  вы  очень  талантливые  люди  и  для  вас  процесс  творчества  также  важен,  как  и  артистам  кино,  театра  и  эстрады.  И  в  следующем  конкурсе  вы  мне  обязательно  покажете,  ваш  талант.  Ведь  творчество  всегда  присуще  вашей  работе.

  Итак,  я  раздаю  вам  карточки,  на  них  знаки  +  или - .  Обладатели  плюсов  подойдите  ко  мне.  Ваша  задача  вспомнить  как  надо  танцевать  определенные  танцы  и  станцевать  их  руками,  на  которые  надеты:

Тапочки – лезгинка
Галоши  -  танго  (Альмир  начало)
Детские  сандалики – Лебединое  озеро
Лапти – В.  Сердючка  Чита-дрита
Валенки – летка-енька

Тот,  кто  получил  наибольшее  количество  аплодисментов – победитель.

                 Сценка:  Папа  с  дочкой.

Папа  входит  в  комнату,  где  играет  дочка.  В  руках  у  него  пакет  с  вещами.

Дочь:  Ой,  папуля,  привет!

Папа:   Привет!

Дочь:   Чего  это  ты  несёшь?

Папа:  Несу  разные  вещи.

Дочь:  Несуразные?   Почему  они  несуразные-то?

Папа:  Сама  ты  несуразная,  как  я  погляжу.  Разные  вещи  я 
            несу.  Разные!  Поняла?  Вот  несу  мел!

Дочь:  Что  не  сумел?

Папа:  Отстань!

Дочь:   Да  ведь  ты  говоришь  «Не  сумел».  Что  не  сумел-то?

Папа:  Мел  несу!!!  Слушать  надо.  Несу  Мишке  мел.  Мишке!
            Ему же   надо  будет.

Дочь:  Ну,  если  ему  жена  добудет,  зачем  ты  несёшь?

Папа:  Жена?  Какая  жена?  Это  у  Мишки-то  жена?  Я  сказал:  
            «Ему  же  надо  будет!» Понадобится,  значит.

Дочь:  Вот  оно,  что?

Папа:  А  ещё  новость  у  меня  для  Мишки  приятная:  нашлась  та  
            марка,  которую  он  так  давно  искал.

Дочь:  Тамарка?

Папа:  Ага.

Дочь:  И  ничего?  Симпатичная?

Папа:  Красивая,  зелёная  такая.

Дочь:  Постой,  постой.…  Это  у  неё,  что  волосы  зелёные  что  
           ли? 
Папа:  У  кого  волосы?

Дочь:  Да  у  Тамарки!

Папа:  У  какой  Тамарки?

Дочь:  Ну,  ты  же  сам  сказал:  «Нашлась  Тамарка!»

Папа:  Та!  Марка!  Марка,  понимаешь,  которую  Мишка  давно  
            ищет.  Там  арка  нарисована!

Дочь:  Ага!  Всё  таки  нарисована  Тамарка!  Нарисована,  да!  Так 
            бы  и  говорил!  

Папа:  Да  отвяжись  ты  со  своей  Тамаркой,  бестолковая  ты   
            голова!  Арка  там  нарисована!  Арка!  Неужели  ты  даже
            этого  понять  не  можешь?  Некогда  мне!  (Машет  рукой  
            пытается  уйти)

Дочь:  Пока!  Смотри,  не  растеряй  свои  несуразные  вещи!

Папа:  Да  ну  тебя!

Дочь:  Да!  Стой,  стой!

Папа:  Ну,  что  ещё?

Дочь:  Привет  передавай!

Папа:  Кому?

Дочь:  Известно  кому:  Тамарке,  Мишке  и  Мишкиной  жене!


Итальянский гость, Кардинал Поздравлини с переводчиком.
1.  Дамы  и  господа,  товарищи!

2.  Папа  Римский

3.  В  моём  лице

4.  Сердечно  поздравляет  Вас

5.  С  30 летием  вашего  предприятия!

6.  Святой  понтифик  поручил  мне

7.  Всех  малых

8.  И  престарелых

9.  Окропить  святой  водой

10.  И  окурить  святым  кадилом

11.  Чтобы  воспитатели  были  добрыми  и  умелыми  

12.  А  заведующая  прекрасной  и  понимающей

13.  А  если  у  Вас  возникнут  трудности

14.  Вы  всегда  смогли  бы  их  преодолеть.

15.  Так  давайте  забудем  об  ошибках,  которые  совершали

16.  А  старые  привычки  пусть  пойдут   на  пользу.

17.  Так  пусть  же  всё  человечество

18.  Благословенно  встретит  Ваш  юбилей!

19.  На  этом  я  заканчиваю  своё  выступление
20.  Аминь.

1Синьоро – синьорите,  Мистеро – мистерите,  ручитто  нижеколено  волочитто.

2.  Римо  пахане.

3.  Мие  роже.

4.Инфаркто  конвульсиве  валидоло  салюто.

5.Фиесто  камасутра  изучато  и  активно  применято.

6.  Римо  понты  кидато  пальцы  растопыро

7.  Си  кретино  бамбино

8.  Си  маразмо  безумино

9.  Мие  роже  водка  поливато.

10.  Ди  бьянко  вони  примо  беломорэ

11.  Си  кобелино  дамо  тибидохо.

12.  Си  дамо  кобелино  давато

13  Дурь  мозги  выбивато

14.  Желании  дофени  кретино  проблеми

15.  Брось  старо  дрово  наломато  индульгенцо

16.  Кантанто  допинг  импотенцо

17.  Бесаме  мучо  гуманоид  пьяно  роже.

18.  Сенте  пьянка  амуре  ноче.

19.  Мие  блажено  кончито.
20.  Аминь.


               Частушки.

Воспитатели  у  нас
Супер,  пупер,  экстра  класс.
И  про  них  сейчас  втроём
Мы  частушки  пропоём.


Есть  начальница  у  нас,
Высшего  калиберу,
Пусть  её  на  «Мисс  Вселенной»
Лучшей  мисской  выберут.


А  ещё  одна  была,
Ой,  была  нам  мила,
30  лет  как  3  годочка  
Всем  руководила.


                    Обязательства.
(Передают что нибудь под музыку, и на ком стоп тот подписывает обязательства одно.)

Обязуюсь,  вырастить  рассаду  цветов  для  озеленения  территории  дет.  сада.
                                подпись

Обязуюсь,  нарисовать  наглядное  пособие  по  природоведению.
                                  подпись   

Обязуюсь,  организовать  в  живом  уголке  тараканьи  бега.  (с  тотализатором  для  воспитателей).
                          подпись

Обязуюсь,  организовать  выезд  нашего  коллектива  на  природу,  с  шашлыком  и  рыбалкой.
                               подпись

Обязуюсь,  подменять  всех  воспитателей,  которые  меня  об  этом  попросят.  

                                    подпись

              Гимн  воспитателей.
(На мелодию пять минут.)

Наша  песенка  весёлая  лети,
И  тому,  кого  ты  встретишь  на  пути,
Расскажи  как  мы  все  вместе  
Собрались  сегодня  с  песней  
Нам  без  песни  и  без  дружбы  нет  пути!

	Припев:
Каждый  день,  каждый  час
Отдаём  мы  сердце  детям!
И  за  каждого  мы  
Перед  будущим  в  ответе.
Чтобы  детям  расти,  не  грустить,  а  веселиться,
Чтоб  улыбкам  цвести  на  счастливых  детских  лицах.
Мы  должны  каждый  день,
Каждый  день  и  каждый  час
Беззаветно  все  трудиться.


Необычна  наша  доля  и  трудна,
Не  сравнится  с  ней  работа  ни  одна.
Мы  души  своей  частицы  
Дарим  детям  по  крупицам,
Наша  жизнь  забот  всегда  полна.

Припев:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый вечер всем! 
В кинозале не реагируют, может здесь ответите? Копирую свой вопрос из "Кинозала":

Ребята, помогите! Леночка-Кley мне прислала программу ProShow Portable Producer. Cтала инсталлировать, мой ноут пишет:требуется разрешение экрана как минимум... Значит ли это, что мне надо переходить на другой комп?Или это самое разрешение в моем можно "разрешить"? Не смейтесь...
А может существует программа для создания роликов, такая же простая как эта, но для моего ноута подходящая?Так хочется освоить премудрости видеомонтажа. Очень хочется любимой свекрови на юбилей ролик сделать! 
У меня есть МУВИ МЭЙКЕР. В нем делают фотошоу и фильмы? И что за зверь такой: разрешение экрана? Спасибо за то, что ответите!!! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kley

> Мне уже не пригодятся, а кому-то нужно будет.



Очень нужно :Ok:

----------


## manja

> мой ноут пишет:требуется разрешение экрана как минимум... Значит ли это, что мне надо переходить на другой комп?


Разрешение экрана
Разрешение экрана (Screen Resolution) - размер экрана монитора по ширине и высоте в пикселах. Самыми популярными являются разрешения 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768.  А у меня например стоит 1280 на 768......Чем более высокое разрешение имеет компьютер, тем более качественное изображение он способен выводить на экран.....

Чтобы посмотреть какое изображение экрана у тебя стоит,  то нажми мышкой правой просто на экран и зайди в 
самое нижнее меню....а потом зайди в последний регистр настройки и там увидишь цифры какие у тебя стоят...
и там увидишь на сколько у тебя поставлено...и если мало то просто продвинь там не знаю как по русски это слово...вообщем в сторону увеличения...можно до самого конца...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*manja*,
миленькая! Ты волшебница! Все получилось! :flower:

----------


## manja

> manja,
> миленькая! Ты волшебница! Все получилось!


класс
а я хотела тебев скайп звонить и все объяснить...
Но рада что теперь все нормально..
Зато теперь знаешь ты что такое разрешение экрана..

----------


## koluchka

ребятки! думала  я думала, и решила сюда выставить.  обращалась я сюда за помощью по поводу юбилея начальницы телефонного участка. вот сделала угадай мелодию на телефонную тему. можно использовать на юбилее (как у меня), а можно на корпоративе, а можно еще где угодно на тему телефонную. Спасибо Макнате за подсказку. 
http://files.mail.ru/ABVOCS

----------


## Вета

Девчонки, спасибо всем огромное за ваши отклики - для меня это очень ценно! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И ещё одна просьба - очень срочно надо *караоке к песням:*
"В жизни раз бывает 18 лет"
"Дорогой длинною"
"Морячка" Газманова
"Лаванда" 
Может у кого-то они как отрывки есть - мне нужно по одному куплету и припеву от этих песен. :Vah:

----------


## Гвиола

*Вета*,это можно сделать! Тебе они отдельно нужны или одним треком?
Кто поет первую песню?
И формат kar  или mp3

----------


## tolyanich

Спасибо   всем  кто откликнулся насчёт  караоке. Завтра  напишу  какие песни  нужны. Мне  вообще-то  для  угадай  мелодии

----------


## Вета

Откопала сайт с огромным кол-вом караоке.Скачивается  очень легко.
http://********************/?CODE=hits

Есть такие... :Vah: 
Но к удивлению, не нашла Газманова "Морячки".
И "В жизни раз бывает 18 лет" вроде, Зыкина пела.

Может, кто ещё адреса сайтов, где можно скачать караоке подбросит?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> *Вета*,это можно сделать! Тебе они отдельно нужны или одним треком?
> Кто поет первую песню?
> И формат kar  или mp3


Наталья, спасибо!!! Я, честно говоря, плохо в этом разбираюсь...в форматах.
Попросила именинница - сказала, что ей подготовили на работе песенное поздравление вот с такими песнями. Если бы они у меня были - нарезать и по отдельности поставить  - это я могу. Но пока нет - "Морячки" и про "18 лет" .

Но, конечно, было бы лучше сделать всё одним трэком - если можешь - ПОМОГИ!!!!!

1. "Мой сосед" (Э.Пьеха) 1 куплет + припев.
2. "В жизни раз бывает 18 лет" (вроде, Л.Зыкина пела, песня начинается со слов "За рекой, за лесом..." - я просто такой не знаю) - 2 куплета (2четверостишья)
3. "Дорогой длинною" (народная) 1 куплет + припев.
4. "Морячка" Газманова 1 куплет+ припев.
5. "Лаванда" (Ротару) 1 куплет + припев.
6. Опять "Мой сосед" (Пьеха) 1 куплет + припев.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Вета*,"Морячку отправила,а вот Зыкину не нашла. Может не она?

----------


## Вета

ООО, сайт-то не пропечатался! :Vah:  
********************/?CODE=hits

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Спасибо, Наталья, "Морячку" получила!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Скажите, а есть у кого *караоке или минус к песне А.Рыбака "Сказка"* с Евровидения. Это я уже для своего выступления на конкурсе ищу! :eek:

*Помогите, люди, добрые!!!! С меня -*  :Pivo: !

----------


## Гвиола

*Вета*,отправила Рыбака.Жди!

----------


## Вета

Наталья! Сегодня - ты - моя добрая фея!!!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
БОЧКА -  :Pivo:  и МОРЕ -  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Вета*,не могу найти 18 лет. Форумчане помогите,кто пел эту песню?

----------


## Вета

Пою! Вроде, ничего, получается!!!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

песню по сайтам поискала, нашла только авторов. Будем искать дальше

Восемнадцать лет


Слова В. Застожного.
Музыка О. Гришина.

За рекой, за лесом,
Солнышко садится.
Что-то мне, подружки,
Дома не сидится.
Сладкая истома,
Черемухи цвет…
Усидишь ли дома
В восемнадцать лет!

Звездочки-росинки
На лугах мерцают.
Сердце ждет чего-то,
Бьется, замирает.
Шорохи ночные,
Мягкий лунный свет…
Зори золотые,
Восемнадцать лет.

Паренек кудрявый
Прошептал три слова
И увел девчонку
От крыльца родного.
Мята лугова
Уронила цвет…
Радость молода
В восемнадцать лет.

За рекой, за лесом,
Солнышко садится.
Мне теперь, подружки,
Дома не сидится.
С ветки облетает
Черемухи цвет.
В жизни раз бывает
Восемнадцать лет.

Надо бы у мамы спросить, но она уже спит. Может, завтра

P.S.
Ань, демку с этой песней можно скачать здесь: http://www.devyatov.ru/repertuar.html
Название "18 лет" где-то в средине

----------


## Сильва

*Гвиола*,
http://www.tonnel.ru/?l=fonoteka&main=380 и здесь нашла её

----------


## КартинкаИр

Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой! Мне надо на юбилей индустреального лицея (55 лет) слова для Бога,который покровительствует педагогам......!

У меня есть костюм и хочу как-то обыграть поздравление или приказ, можно в шуточной форме..... 
Еще у меня есть большие 5 звезд, я хочу что-бы прозвучало вручение ЗВЕЗДЫ за успехи, достижения..... и вообщем вышли на 5 звезд, а потом обыграть что теперь ЛИЦЕЙ у НАС 5-ти звездночный.... и какой-то прикольный статус дать ( "ЕВРОПЙСКИЙ" или что-то в этом роде......)

ПОМОГИТЕ! БУДУ РАДА ЛЮБОЙ ИДЕИ и ПОДСКАЗКЕ!!!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Дорогие  мои!

Ищу  какие-нибудь  приколы  или  традиции  казахского  народа.
Надо  к  свадьбе!

Помогите,  пожалуйста,  кто  чем  может!

Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Иринка Картинка*,
Вот что попалось. Может, и пригодится.

... Много тысяч лет тому назад увидел Бог, что множатся пороки людей, и решил помочь им. Созвал он Высоких Духов и сказал: «Люди потеряли свой путь. Как быть?» Один из Духов  предложил навеять на людей сон пророческий, другой – послать манну небесную, третий – воду от Бога. И только четвертый Высокий Дух изрек: «Вложи в каждого человека жажду к познанию и дай им учителя».
	Послал Бог учителей на Землю: Моисея, Будду, Иисуса Христа и Мухаммеда. А потом собрал светлых ангелов и наказал им быть учителями для детей. С тех незапамятных времен рождаются на земле ангелы как обычные дети, взрослеют и спешат к детям. Это - учителя.

----------


## Ильич

Для циркачей ничего не надо? 
А то есть:
... и построил Ной ковчег, и взошли на него он сам и семья его и слуги и рабы 
и домочадцы его. И взял он птиц небесных и гадов и всякой твари по 
паре. И разверзлись хляби небесные - и погибло всё, и только ковчег 
плавал по волнам... И выпустил Ной голубя, и возвратился он с ветвью 
оливы. И понял Ной, что смилостивился Господь в сердце своём, и 
открылась суша. И пристал ковчег к горе Арарат, и стал Ной выпускать 
животных, и увидел он людей, к нему бегущих и руками машущих... И 
кричали они: <<Вай, ара! Цирк приехал!!!>>

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Люди! Помогите, спасите!
Целый день качала Фотошоп. На 97% обнаружился ТРОЯН. Связь прервалась ( по предложению антивируса:biggrin:) Кто знает, где скачать чистенький Фотошоп?
Так обидно, весь день насмарку!
Спасибо всем, кто дочитал мои ругательства!!!

----------


## swinging

> Люди! Помогите, спасите!
> Целый день качала Фотошоп. На 97% обнаружился ТРОЯН. Связь прервалась ( по предложению антивируса:biggrin:) Кто знает, где скачать чистенький Фотошоп?
> Так обидно, весь день насмарку!
> Спасибо всем, кто дочитал мои ругательства!!!


1. Покупать лицензию.
2. Искать версию с ключами, а не с кряками.
3. Отключить антивирь и скачать эту же (антивирь ругается на кряк), но если кряк делан кривыми руками, то антивирь будет ругаться постоянно, после установки и не даст проге работать и будет удалять взлом.. Вообще такие проги лучше покупать на дисках, а не качать из инета. (ИМХО).

Удачи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Для циркачей ничего не надо?


Кстати, обижаются они на такую формулировку. Говорят, что они не циркачи, а артисты цирка :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! Два часа сижу в теме юбилеи, но пока не нарыла нужного материала, поэтому прискакала сюда. Очень прошу поделитесь идеями чем можно занять "золотую молодежь" на дне рождении. 20 лет девушке - студентка университета, гости в основном дети очень обеспеченных родителей и девочки, мальчиков всего пара человек. Мероприятие национальное, поэтому бегать, прыгать, переодеваться  и петь песни переделки не будут, ждут зрелишь от меня.:frown: Думаю нужны интересные застольные конкурсы. спасите, помогите, направьте, ткните носом, короче нужны ваши советы. Заранее с огромной благодарностью всем.:smile:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*swinging*,
  Я так шепотом... не надеясь на ответ на глупый вопрос... Саша, что такое кряк?

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Вопрос в догонку, девочки, пожалуйста расскажите как делается вкусная фамилия, в моём случаи это будет имя Нарина. А то не могу пока откопать. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## swinging

> swinging,
> Я так шепотом... не надеясь на ответ на глупый вопрос... Саша, что такое кряк?


Крэк (кряк) — специальная программа (или файл) для взлома программного обеспечения. Иногда их пишут в виде вирусов (я в одной из тем тебе уже намекал на то, что вирусы не всегда бывают опасны или бесполезны, просто с ними нужно уметь уживаться, и отличать хорошие от плохих (антивири этого делать не научились, в этом преимущество человеческого разума от машинного, несмотря на то что машина думает быстрее)).

Удачи!

----------


## Касатик

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Про Фамилию - в личке смотри.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> в моём случаи это будет имя Нарина


н - наливка, нуга, нектар
а - ананас, абрикос, апельсин, арбуз :Vah: 
р - рахат-лукум, рогалик
и - ирис, инжир
н - ....
а - .....
Выбирай варианты, если сама будешь приобретать, только ищи по-сложнее, а то сразу догадаются!:biggrin:

----------


## вокся

*SOS!!!!* Никогда не было проблем с Movie Maker... Сегодня полвечера бьюсь-  и фига.. Видео нарезала, теперь надо подгонять под музыку. Продолжительность - чуть больше 4 минут. Аудиофайл играет 35 сек. и замолкает, хотя по визуальным признакам - всё нормально. Что такое? Ничего понять не могу...  И удаляла музыку, и опять перетаскивала на рабочее поле... И так, и сяк...А оно - никак... Что можно сделать? Завтра уже в 10:00 фильму показывать (ну, это уже традиция - работать с адреналинчиком), а тут... :Jopa: 

уже и до 30 сек не доходит(((((

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Хны...

----------


## Иринка 11

*ВСЕ МОИ ДОРОГИЕ, МОЮ АСЬКУ ВЗЛОМАЛИ, ВСЕ ЧТО ПРОСЯТ ОТКРЫТЬ НЕ ОТКРЫВАЙТЕ, МОЯ СИСТЕМА УЖЕ НАКРЫЛАСЬ МЕДНЫМ ТАЗОМ, ОТ МЕНЯ ИДЕТ РАССЫЛКА ДРЯНИ......НЕОТКРЫЫЫЫВААААЙТЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Масяня

*вокся*,


может  файл с большим битрейтом? У меня в Пинакле такое бывает.... Скачала песню с битрейтом 256 кбит, и она не встала.... А 128 кбит нормально всё....

----------


## вокся

> может  файл с большим битрейтом?


Я и с маленьким эксперементировала... Таже фигня... 20 -25 сек - и звук пропадает((((

----------


## Гвиола

*Вета*,не могу найти караоке 18 лет. Сделать не получается.Остальные песни есть.

----------


## Вета

Наташ, я тоже всё обыскала. Спасибо тебе! Остальные мелодии есть - я их и нарежу. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kley

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста подкорректировать кричалочку на юбилей мужу.   Кричалку нашла здесь на форуме,а вот кто автор - не скопировала.Автору - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО :flower: 

Как жена я , без сомненья, 
Люблю Сашин день рожденья
*И прошу вас поддержать*
Сколько Саше? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

Много в жизни он успел
Сделать славных нужных дел
*И Хмельницкий должен знать*
Саше ровно-? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

 Дима папу любит очень
Похож на папу между прочим
..............................
А папе нынче-? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

*Повод рюмку выпить есть
Здесь гулять большая честь
Будем вместе убеждать*
Саша молод в ? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

*Поздравлений – очень много
Не смотрите вы сурово
Можно жизнь с нуля начать*
Саша счастлив в ? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

Здесь кругом –одни друзья
И любимая семья
Продолжают все кричать
Саше ровно-? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!

*и теперь за 35 бкалы нужно поднимать*

и ещё одна просьба. :Oj:  Может быть есть у кого-то что-то типа обещания гостей что-ли на празднике. Чтобы, например, одно четверостишие про родных - они кричат "Обещаем или клянёмся", потом про друзей, жён друзей и т.д. про коллег.  Буду очень признательна за помощь.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*вокся*,
Даю дилетантский совет, только не смейтесь (я и не знаю, что за зверь этот - битрейт). Я в таких случаях делаю так: беру этот муз кусок и перезаписываю его в  JetAudio. А потом перетаскиваю и делаю все, как обычно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вета*,
Я тоже вчера до трех искала - не нашла

----------


## swinging

> ВСЕ МОИ ДОРОГИЕ, МОЮ АСЬКУ ВЗЛОМАЛИ, ВСЕ ЧТО ПРОСЯТ ОТКРЫТЬ НЕ ОТКРЫВАЙТЕ, МОЯ СИСТЕМА УЖЕ НАКРЫЛАСЬ МЕДНЫМ ТАЗОМ, ОТ МЕНЯ ИДЕТ РАССЫЛКА ДРЯНИ......НЕОТКРЫЫЫЫВААААЙТЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!


Скачай прогу Spyware Terminator и прогони диск на котором стоИт система. Наверняка в папке Temporary Internet Files сидит БЯКА, которую нужно удалить. Или скачай бесплатный антивирь Dr.Web , который не конфликтует с другими, и сделай то же самое (прогони диск с системой), но он может не найти трояна, а первая прога найдёт.
Взять Dr.Web можно здесь
http://www.freedrweb.com/cureit
Spyware Terminator ищи в инете (она лицензионная).

Удачи!

----------


## Вета

> *Вета*,
> Я тоже вчера до трех искала - не нашла


Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Я опять с просьбой - тоже никак сама не найду - песню с именем ЛЮДМИЛА!  :Vah: 
Буду очень благодарна за помощь! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

*Людмила*

http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3966724
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3966727
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3966733
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3966762

----------


## Вета

* Ольга-63;  Танюшка - Курочка* - СПАСИБО,девчонки!!! Вы - как "Скорая помощь"! :Ok: 
Я уже не представляю, чтобы я делала без всех вас и нашего форума!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Курица

> СПАСИБО,девчонки!!! Вы - как "Скорая помощь"


САМА ТАКАЯ:tongue:

----------


## Helga597

> Нужно помпезное начало и официоз


Люда! посмотри личку! 
:smile:

----------


## Irishka

*Helga597*,
 Люда в поездке до 14 октября

----------


## Helga597

Спасибо, Ириша, вот что значит редко бывать на форуме... НичО не знаю! А ты не в курсе кjulf у нее эНтот эбилей детсадовский?

----------


## вокся

> Даю дилетантский совет, только не смейтесь (я и не знаю, что за зверь этот - битрейт). Я в таких случаях делаю так: беру этот муз кусок и перезаписываю его в  JetAudio.


Блин, а я с этим зверем не знакома...)))

----------


## unlana

Девочки,здравствуйте! Нужна помощь ваша!

Вот писали на форуме,как жених дарит невесте поцелуи разные - цыганский,космический и т.д.
Ткните меня,где это? Иль подскажите здесь,как это обыграть?

Очень жду вашей помощи!:smile: :flower: 

marat_sveta@mail.ru

----------


## Иринка 11

> сидит БЯКА, которую нужно удалить


Саша большое спасибо за подсказку, мне прислали от родной племяшки фото со странным расширением,и я без задней мысли и открыла, а ее аську взломали, и после того как я открыла, взломали естественно мою аську и мужа и началась рассылка этого же файла, пороли поменяли с другого компа, а у ноута система заблокировалась, просили прислать смску на номер чтоб разблокировать, но  на ноуте серьезных программ не стояло, и мой муж быстренько переустановил винду и все, сейчас все работает все отлично,*самое главное, кто получил от меня ссылки не открывайте их, прошу вас!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Иринка 11*,
А я уже полгода свою аську не открываю. Если скайп есть, то для чего она?

----------


## черника

Девчонки, извините, что с такой ерундой, но сами знаете, как хочется, чтобы каждый момент был красив и логичен. Невеста захотела, чтобы за одним столом сидела молодёжь, а за другим - все остальные (хотя в принципе, именно так стихийно и получается). Она подчеркнула, чтобы я обязательно об этом сказала. Хочу вот придумать, как красиво предложить гостям занять правильные места, мож стишок. мож байку какую. Есть идеи?

----------


## Гвиола

*черника*,Лена, а мои молодые на последней свадьбе карточки перед тарелками поставили с фамилиями приглашенных. И все сели согласно им.

----------


## Инна Р.

у нас карточки тоже часто ставят. 
Стих и байка - пока люди стоят, как дураки и ждут, посадят их или нет и куда - наверное не надо. Я бы просто сказала: для того, что б сделать Ваше пребывание на банкете,приглашаю присаживаться за этот стол друзей и подруг ж.и н., молодое поколение - в вашем распоряжении этот замечательный стол, для всех остальных гостей приготовлены места за этим столом, прошу вас, присаживайтесь.....

----------


## Ольга Oskar

еще как вариант - на одной из свадеб у нас была схема рассадки - на большом листе схематично отмечены все столы и кто где сидит, правда народа было немного 25 человек только. Да, и столов было 4 штуки. Эту рассадку я закрепила на стене и еще до приезда молодых всем сказала, что есть такая штука как схема рассадки гостей, прошу всех обратить внимание - все гости подошли, посмотрели, а потом спокойно заняли свои места за столами! а в первом танцевальном перерыве я эту схемку благополучно сняла и отправила восвояси :rolleyes: все остались довольны!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
я вот с каким вопросом: на ближайшей свадьбе на банкете будет 3 ребенка - девочки: двум 4 года и 7 лет. Моя невеста просто рвет и мечет, т.к она против детей, но т.к это родственники мужа, то не возразить, а муж сказал, что пусть приходят ... моя задача чем-нибудь занять этих детишек. В планах - распечатать картинки на принтере и посадить их разукрашивать, затем дать задание нарисовать жениха и невесту, что еще можно для них придумать, чтоб они заняты были и не мешали, можно еще провести конкурс: каждый ребенок со своими родителями будут строит замок молодым из пластиковых стаканчико ... что скажете, а может идеи подкините

----------


## черника

дорогие мои, опять прошу о помощи. через 2 недели у моей любимой бабушки юбилей - 75 лет, будем отмечать дома в семейном кругу, где всегда очень внимательно слушаются все поздравления, пожелания и т.д. (просто мечта ведущей:biggrin:). Так вот мне хотелось бы посвятить ей стихотворение, но сама с рифмой не дружу:frown:, поэтому обращаюсь к вам. Бабушку зовут Тамара Ивановна, у неё 2 дочери - Галина и Марина, 3 внуков - Лена (я), Дмитрий, Ирина, 2 правнуков - Алина, Максим (мои дети), много племянников, в судьбе которых в своё время она принимала живое участие. судьба её трудная, ребёнком пережила войну, жила в деревне, с 2 лет осталась без матери. Человек она трудолюбивый,  достаточно весёлый, любит попеть, но годы берут своё - букет болезней (кстати, очень интересная для неё тема, любит поговорить у кого что болит и чем лечить). В настоящее время любит смотреть сериалы. Ещё у нее есть рыжий кот Маркиз, с которым она общается, как с человеком, т.к. живёт одна (недавно он у неё пропадал на 3 дня, она очень переживала).
Я прошу тех, кто владеет рифмой, сочините мне, пожалуйста, что-нибудь о моей бабушке, чтоб там были и трогательные, и смешные моменты, буду очень благодарна

----------


## Ольга-63

> моя задача чем-нибудь занять этих детишек





> что скажете, а может идеи подкините


   Оль, мыльные пузыри дай, мне кажется, надолго займутся...

----------


## tolyanich

*Для   игры угадай  мелодию нужны  MP3 караоке  с мелодией*
Милый друг Леонтьев
Салют  Вера  Меладзе
Гоп-гоп  Сердючка
Старинные часы Пугачёва
Опера  №5 Витас
Ясные  дни Газманов
Зеленоглазое такси Боярский
И  что-нибудь    свеженькое но узнаваемое (не  только для  молодёжи)
У кого  есть  маякните пожалуйста
А может  у кого-то  есть готовые  нарезки, тоже буду благодарен

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Оль, мыльные пузыри дай, мне кажется, надолго займутся...


Я против. Эти пузыри будут на столе в еде, на одежде гостей и пол ульют - скользкооооооо......

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Тоже карточки иногда делают. Но не лучший вариант. Начинают все метаться вокруг стола, искать своё место. Лучше просто сказать, где молодёжь, а где .......:biggrin: остальные.

----------


## Ольга-63

> Я против. Эти пузыри будут на столе в еде, на одежде гостей и пол ульют - скользкооооооо......


 Да эти не будут! Это от машины с пузырями скооооооооользко...

----------


## tolyanich

*Гвиола*,
Спасибо  за  караоке :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

> Начинают все метаться вокруг стола, искать своё место.


Если народу немного,можно зачитать в микрофон фамилии. Я зачитывала и все быстренько расселись. Кто-то сам нашел. Можно списки сделать. Например, стол № 1 и пофамильно,стол №2 и фамилии

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*
*tolyanich*,да не за что!

----------


## черника

Наташ, Народу 90 чел., поэтому они и хотят их по-своему рассадить. Я им тоже карточки предлагала - не хотят:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята и девчата! Подскажите,как уговорить клиента поменять ресторан???
Кухня в ресторане отличная,но он совершенно не предназначен для праздников.Типа коридора,узкий и длинный. Расположение неудобное и места для танцев и игр нет совсем. Столы ставят так,что один видит тамаду,другой стол нет. Если переместиться,то всё наоборот. Акустика- :Jopa: 
Помогите!

----------


## Элен

*Гвиола*,
 ты им объяснила эти все причины? Если да и они никак не отреагировали - согласны на испорченный праздник,то ничего не поделаешь,тебе только остаётся хоть как-то постараться украсить их торжество.Но я думаю,что услышав все твои аргументы,они не захотят свадьбы совсем без игр,без танцев,да и в разных паровозах... Просто скажи заказчикам всё начистоту.
Я больше всего расстраиваюсь по поводу аккустики обычно,потому что со всем другим можно хоть как-то справиться,а вот если твой голос в ...,то контакта нет и каждый сам себе гуляет.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Невеста захотела, чтобы за одним столом сидела молодёжь, а за другим - все остальные (хотя в принципе, именно так стихийно и получается). Она подчеркнула, чтобы я обязательно об этом сказала.


Может разделить их как-бы на команды...Сказать,что сегодня рубеж,когда молодые переходят из юности в зрелый возраст,поэтому мы решили на протяжении свадьбы обозначить этот рубеж двумя поколениями.То есть,те,кому нет 25 и кто готов колбасится под ..... (известных молодёжных исполнителей,не знаю,к сожаленью,что там сейчас у вас в ходу) занимают места за этим столом - отныне их команда носит гордое имя - "Колбасня":biggrin: или "Тусовка"... А всем остальным,которые не относят себя к любителям рэпа и чуть старше нашей тусовки,я предлагаю объединиться в команду за вторым столом.А имя выберете себе сами.
Таким образом,никого не обидев,можно рассадить.Но чтобы всё было логично в течении вечера устроить несколько соревновательных моментов между столами или кричалку сочинить подходящую.А в конце торжества объединить поколения,то есть убрать рубеж.Сказать,что сегодня свадьба была настолько сплочённой,что разницы в возрасте не чувствовалось и мы говорим громкое "Нет" всем рубежам.А отныне двери и сердца наших молодых открыты для всех.
Вообщем...такие мысли у меня.Знаю,что сложновато,но это будет и корректно,и обозначит тему,и логично.

----------


## Irishka

*черника*,
 Лена, а зачем что-то особенное выдумывать. Я просто объявляю, что люди, умудренные опытом ( неудобно называть их старшими), присаживаются за этот стол, приэтом добавляю, что вам будет о чем пообщаться вместе и рядышком, а все остальные - за этот стол. У нас чаще всего столы ставят буквой"П". Так что и получается один стол - молодожены и свидетели и два стола для гостей. Были у меня свадьбы с карточками - тоже мне вариант понравился. И времени много не затянул, просто перед этим гости немного ознакомились с планом рассаживания за столами.

*Гвиола*,

Наташа! У меня часто такое бывает, когда мне приходится агитировать на другой ресторан. Если все,что ты им объяснишь, не поможет, пусть получают. Как я говорю в такие моменты, за что боролись, на то и напоролись.

----------


## Гвиола

Да всё дело в том,эта свадьба дубль два. Т.е. как бы настоящая будет в Питере. И может им всё по... А я терпеть не люблю работать в таких условиях

----------


## Элен

> Так вот мне хотелось бы посвятить ей стихотворение, но сама с рифмой не дружу


Вот,что у меня получилось... Если не то - прости...

Бывают разные бабули
Но наша - просто  суперкласс!
Другие бродят,бровь нахмурив,
А наша - любит,хОлит нас.

Бабуля,бабушка родная,
За всё спасибо говорим.
В тебе души мы все не чаем
Тебя мы все боготворим.

Судьба твоя была нелёгкой,
Детство,война и голод был.
Но ты справлялась с  жизнью бойко
Всегда на всё хватало сил.

Трудолюбива,аккуратна
Всегда  ты дашь нужный совет,
Убеждены  неоднократно,
Бабушек лучше просто нет.

Всегда душа твоя открыта,
Поэтому ты любишь петь,
От голоса мелодий этих
За счастьем хочется лететь.

И даже кот Маркиз не дышит,
Когда ты ночью крепко спишь.
Он каждый вздох твой чутко слышит,
Всё понимает,даже если ты молчишь.

Вся жизнь твоя,как в сериале,
Закрученная на спираль.
Ты смотришь их,а что в реале?
В реале тот же - сериал!!!

Две дочери,внучаток трое,
И правнуков уж двое есть.
Родных,друзей,любимых много
Их всех сейчас не перечесть.

Все пожелать хотим здоровья,
Ещё счастливых долгих лет,
Пусть оградит у изголовья
Тебя твой ангел от всех бед!

Может в конце выйдет ангелочек и подарит что-то? Или можно смастерить маленького ангелочка и подарить,она его поставит у себя и будет её оберегать.Мне кажется трогательно,красиво и видно,что от души...
Ангелочка очень просто сделать,в интернете множество примеров.А ещё можно купить фигурку,их сейчса очень много продают.
Всего доброго тебе и бабушке.

----------


## Масяня

девочки и мальчики- если есть у кого что о пиве - буду рада принять! 3 октября горящее открытие ресторана пивная бочка

----------


## черника

*Элен*!
Леночка, БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ _ ПРЕБОЛЬШУЩЕЕ тебе СПАСИБО! ЗдОрово :Ok: Удачи тебе и вдохновения :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Масяня*,

Светик, тут посмотри http://moepivo.narod.ru/

http://beer-man.ru/?cat=3

http://www.bochka.ru/

----------


## Викторинка

*Масяня*,
 Света! "Пиво" в личке!

----------


## Юльчита

> Хочу вот придумать, как красиво предложить гостям занять правильные места, мож стишок. мож байку какую. Есть идеи?


Лен, а может так?

Сегодня чествовать наших молодых пришло очень много гостей. А вот интересно кто откуда прибыл. Я за углом купила базу данных с адресами и узнала. Что сегодня у нас в гостях:
1. Персоны грата – герцог Леонид  с герцогиней Татьяной( родители невесты например)прибыли к нам из святого королевства родителендия. Поприветствуем их!( и они занимают свои места)
2. из совсем  далекого  королевства Братляндия к нам прибыли гости Юля и Коля. Покажитесь гостям! 
3. Родственники прибыли из знатного города Родственбурга. Есть такие? Покажитесь! Поприветствуем!Присаживайтесь.
4. а есть ли в зале гости из уезда Ново-друганово?Вам всем за этот стол.

----------


## marry

Нужен на 3 окт клоун для взрослой компании 25-27 лет на часик, провести конкурсы.
звоните 8 916 286 44 70 Мария.

----------


## shoymama

*Вета*,
Аня, я узнавала, песню "18 лет" не Зыкина пела , а один из народных хоров. Попробуй поискать по их творчеству. Я помню Северный р.н.хор, им. Пятницкого, Ворнежский, Казачий.. и дальше торможу. В хоровой словарь лезть лень, да и искать его - тоже.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Добрый вечер. Огромная просьба ко всем кто в сети. Срочно нужна кричалка на день рожденья для Нарины, подойдёт Полина, Галина, Екатерина, Карина или любое другое имя, переделаю сама. Заранее  всем спасибо.

----------


## Гaмаюн

*ОленькаАрт*,погляди вот 2 куплетика, может сгодится.

Таких как невеста наша еще поискать
Достойна того чтоб её восхвалять
Молодоженов сегодня дома ждет пуховая перина
На которую лягут  АНТОН и … КАТЕРИНА

Вино рекою льется только пей
Тамада сегодня веселит всех гостей
А во главе стола АНТОН и его вторая половина
Спортсменка, комсомолка и красавица … КАТЕРИНА

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*,Оля,её и Зыкина тоже пела.

----------


## swinging

> Вета,
> Аня, я узнавала, песню "18 лет" не Зыкина пела , а один из народных хоров. Попробуй поискать по их творчеству. Я помню Северный р.н.хор, им. Пятницкого, Ворнежский, Казачий.. и дальше торможу. В хоровой словарь лезть лень, да и искать его - тоже.


Оля, Аня искала караоку этой песни, а не саму песню. Там, где ты узнавала, люди не совсем компетентные в музыкальном наследии.
Советы 
1. Спрашивать нужно у тех, кто знает.
2. Песни (и всё остальное) нужно искать не на сайтах, а в поисковиках.
Пы.Сы. На советы можешь не обращать внимания, поскольку ты их не просила.
Пы.Сы.Сы.



Удачи!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

И сново я.:smile: Уважаемые форумчане, расскажите кокую подводку делаета к конкурсу "Кто как на день рожденья добирался". Муз нарезки нашла. а сути конкурса не знаю....Как всегда спасибо.

----------


## Leni

форумчане, у меня есть вопрос.Может кто что подскажет?!
Я не настоящая тамада, но для родных и друзей провожу вечера( правда опыта ещё не много)
Так вот: задумала как подарок от всех гостей, юбилярше танец постановачный сделать. Чтобы начиналось всё только от одного гостя, а потом как волной до всех гостей. Нужно что- то несложное. Делал ли кто- нибудь что- то подобное? Или может есть что- то уже подобное ?
Да, и гости у нас всегда до прихода юбиляра собираются, поэтому есть возможность с гостями всё обсудить.Возможно даже микс сделать,или?
У кого есть идеи?
Спасибо за внимание

----------


## skomorox

*Lena251007*,



> задумала как подарок от всех гостей, юбилярше танец постановачный сделать. Чтобы начиналось всё только от одного гостя, а потом как волной до всех гостей.


что-то подобное мне встречалось на Ю-тубе. набери там в поиске "постановочный танец с гостями"  или ещё какие-нибудь словосочетания, пересмотри и наткнёшься рано или поздно. Вроде, америкашки делали такое на свадьбе для жениха и невесты.

----------


## Юльчита

> задумала как подарок от всех гостей, юбилярше танец постановачный сделать.


Лен, может по стилям разным сделать. Если есть возможность договориться с гостями, заранее предупреждаешь, что после куплета медленной музыки( юбиляраша с мужем  начнут , например, с обычного медленного танца), начнется рок-н-ролл, выходят Саша, Федя и Лена к паре, танцуют еще куплет, потом , например, твист или цыганочкка, выходят еще 3 или ( по количеству разбить на равные группы гостей)более человек, а закончить можно все ламбадой.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> "постановочный танец с гостями"


Мне кажется, чтоб такой танец поставить , надо несколько раз встречаться до юбилея, если такая возможность есть, это здорово.А если нет, то лучше попроще что-нибудь.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> кокую подводку делаета к конкурсу "Кто как на день рожденья добирался".


Оленька, подводки как таковой нет, просто спрашиваешь, кто на чем добрался сегодня до торжества( свадьбы, дня рождения), можно спросить, на чем еще можно доехать.А потом под музыку гости идут паравозиком и изображают движениями самолет, например, или медведей.И конечно твои комментарии.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Всем  привет!  Требуется  коллективный  разум!
Мои  молодожены  распределяют  обязанности  на  своём  корабле :
дежурство на камбузе,
 уборка гальюна, 
драить палубу ...............

Моя  фантазия  иссякла.

Может  что-то  про  компАс, форватер, айсберги, бермудский треугольник ???

----------


## Касатик

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 Отдавать швартовы :Vah: 
 Задраить люки,
 Уборка кубрика,
 Организация встречи друзей в кают-компании,
 Разметка форватера,
 Дозаправка топливом....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Lena251007*,
Мне твоя мысль понравилась. Только вот не постановочный это будет танец. К постановочному нужно всем готовиться и репетировать. А здесь можно как игровуху общую сделать красиво. Но подумать надо, как именно.

----------


## Касатик

Девченки, посоветуте, пож-ста, какую музычку взять на озвучку "богатырши русской", которая, "спрыгнув с коня" пошла "свататься" к принцу?...."Дуся-агрегат" как-то не нравится мне.... :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Девченки, посоветуте, пож-ста, какую музычку взять на озвучку "богатырши русской", которая, "спрыгнув с коня" пошла "свататься" к принцу?...."Дуся-агрегат" как-то не нравится мне....


Хочу  я  замуж,  замуж  хочу )))))
Все  мы  бабы - стервы
Любимый ( Успенская)

----------


## лека

*Lena251007*,
 Я вот такое видела, когда учат танцем на пляже здорово, просто повторяют движения и вроде все лицом стоят в одну сторону. Правда ролик выставляю, звук не слышу программист вечером придет, но там вроде классная песенка.
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2440204.html...e6295064d919fa

----------


## Kley

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста подкорректировать кричалочку на юбилей мужу.   Кричалку нашла здесь на форуме,а вот кто автор - не скопировала.Автору - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО
> 
> Как жена я , без сомненья, 
> Люблю Сашин день рожденья
> *И прошу вас поддержать*
> Сколько Саше? ТРИДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ!
> 
> Много в жизни он успел
> Сделать славных нужных дел
> ...


Извините, что дублирую просьбу, но мне очень нужна ваша помощь. :Oj:

----------


## lezi

Девочки и мальчики посоветуйте как на юбилее можно обыграть приход моряков или пиратов или морских волков.Юбиляр служил в морфлоте.У меня есть тельняшки и банданы с черепушками.Как их можно применить? Поздравить юбиляра,станцевать яблочко, подарить пиво и вяленую рыбку (он это любит)а дальше что то ступор.Может кто еще чего подскажет.

----------


## Leni

> Лен, может по стилям разным сделать. Если есть возможность договориться с гостями, заранее предупреждаешь, что после куплета медленной музыки( юбиляраша с мужем начнут , например, с обычного медленного танца), начнется рок-н-ролл, выходят Саша, Федя и Лена к паре, танцуют еще куплет, потом , например, твист или цыганочкка, выходят еще 3 или ( по количеству разбить на равные группы гостей)более человек, а закончить можно все ламбадой.


Спасибки всем за идеи!!!
Я думаю, что классно это получится, как ты предлагаешь ,Юля.
А вот ,чтобы станцевали люди старшего поколения( примернно 60- 70 лет)?
И какой можно было бы танец взять, чтобы гости одинаковые элементы выполняли? 
Так что если у кого ещё есть идеи, то пожалуйста, пишите.
А по верхнему варианту попобую обязательно.,при следующей возможности.
Вы- творческие люди,спасибо вам!Мне нравится у вас здесь, но сама мало чем могу делиться,опыта ещё маловато.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*lezi*,
Таня, так надо, чтобы его самого в Главного морского волка произвели. Если просто моряки, то фуражку на голову, бинокль, компас на шею, карту маршрута праздника. Если пиратов будешь обыгрывать, тогда пиратский атрибут, но с картой я бы что-то тоже сделала. Поиск сокровища. Пусть жену, детей в итоге найдёт по ней. И конечно-же в фотошопе с его фото подумала. А может, всех гостей ещё привлечёшь на морскую тему? Ну ты знаешь по какому принципу.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
У меня тоже вопрос. Какие слова вы обыгрываете в развлекухе Составь слово. хорошее слово Спорт, много чего из него можно. но какое-то не праздничное. Слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ очень длинное. Не всегда такие большие команды можно собрать. А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?

----------


## Касатик

> Юбиляр служил в морфлоте


 Танюш, узнай, где именно. Я вот так представляла: А сейчас - Главнокомандующим войск ПВО командирован взвод бла-бла-ьлавского полка для торжественного поздравления Юбиляра! Они спели песню, потом вручили "боевые 100 грамм" из военной фляжки, фото на память и с маршевой песней на выход. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/863469m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*lezi*,
 Тань, .....у тебя ж - банданы.....Значит, войска не подойдут, тут нужно по варианту Иры-Ветерка:eek: Или сказать, что бывшие сослуживци переквалифицировались, и теперь....бла-бла-бла...промышляют, чем могут....Но все помнят бравого матроса военного корабля "Эн" и посылают ему мореманский привет .....

----------


## skomorox

*Касатик*,



> какую музычку взять на озвучку "богатырши русской", которая, "спрыгнув с коня" пошла "свататься" к принцу?....


русскую-народную в современном обработке от DJ!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> как на юбилее можно обыграть приход моряков или пиратов или морских волков.Юбиляр служил в морфлоте.У меня есть тельняшки и банданы с черепушками.Как их можно применить? Поздравить юбиляра,станцевать яблочко, подарить пиво и вяленую рыбку (он это любит)а дальше


Вот, откопала в закромах, может пригодися тебе?

Моряки

Наконец-то мы сюда попали
Долго ж мы стояли у дверей
Мы пришли поздравить с днем рожденья
А кого забыли, хоть убей!

Вспомнил, точно, шли к какой- то ________________
Говорят, что нет её милей
Ведь решили - больше пить не будем
Ну, а ты “Налей, еще налей”.

Извини, ____________________ , мы не в форме
Затонул “Титаник” наш вчера
Мы-то потому в живых остались,
Что ***** не тонет никогда.

Все, полундра, я молчать не стану,
Жрать хочу, как эти за столом
Нас пока не выгнали отсюда
Поедим и выпьем, и споём.

Ох, __________________ , не ругайся сильно
Ты весной и летом хороша
Ведь недаром, бушует, как пожаром
О, ____________________ , морская блин душа.

Ты иди, пристройся к _________________
Пользуйся, пока на берегу
Обещай ей горы золотые
Даже и жениться, мол, могу.

Вы не бойтесь, мы к вам ненадолго
Мы хотим погреться и поспать
А еще бы стопку для сугреву
Так за это можем и сплясать.

----------


## BONATA

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
У меня тоже вопрос. Какие слова вы обыгрываете в развлекухе Составь слово. хорошее слово Спорт, много чего из него можно. но какое-то не праздничное. Слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ очень длинное. Не всегда такие большие команды можно собрать. А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?[/QUOTE]


УЛЫБКА....... ЮБИЛЕЙ

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Для Ирины (VETER NEMERENJA)

----------


## Lizaele

> А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?


 НЕВЕСТА ПОДАРОК

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

УЛЫБКА....... ЮБИЛЕЙ

НЕВЕСТА ПОДАРОК

Слова хорошие, попробую из них ещё составить.

Улыбка - лак, бык. лук, булка, каблук

Юбилей - ? :eek:

Невеста - нет, свет, стена, .....

Подарок - дар, кора, рок, прок, род, ....

Чего-то у меня слова не в тему получаются. Тормоз включился. :biggrin:

----------


## черника

> Какие слова вы обыгрываете в развлекухе Составь слово. хорошее слово Спорт, много чего из него можно. но какое-то не праздничное. Слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ очень длинное. Не всегда такие большие команды можно собрать. А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?


Из серии - "Составь слово"
Две команды по 8 человек держат соответствующую букву из слова «ПРАЗДНИК». 

ВОПРОСЫ:
1. Богиня Победы в древнегреческой мифологии? Ника
2. Так называется пресноводная рыба? Карп
3. Презент, подарок? Дар
4. Устное или письменное распоряжение вышестоящего лица? Приказ 
5. Короткие брюки или остров в Средиземном море? Капри
6. Мифологический герой - сын Дедала, покоривший небо? Икар 
7. Пряность Кинза
8. Это носят на голове? Парик
9. Карточная масть или холодное оружие? Пика
10. Что у нас сегодня? Праздник

----------


## laro4ka09

> Девченки, посоветуте, пож-ста, какую музычку взять на озвучку "богатырши русской", которая, "спрыгнув с коня" пошла "свататься" к принцу?...."Дуся-агрегат" как-то не нравится мне....
> __________________


Наташа, очень хорошо выходят и демонстрируют свою "могучесть богатырскую" под "Богатырская  сила" гр. "Цветы". Только там вступление надо обрезать - оно медленное, и начинать сразу со слов "То не грозное небо хмурится..."

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
http:/*************.com/files/mj0dvzf60

----------


## Медведик

> Улыбка - лак, бык. лук, булка, каблук


балык, бак, клаб




> Невеста - нет, свет, стена


весна, сев, вена, стан




> Подарок - дар, кора, рок, прок, род,


порок, карп, орда, рад, коп

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
РАДОСТЬ
дар, рот,рост,ор,ода,торс, сад,сор

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
КРАСОТА
рот, сота, тоска, рот, рост, крот, сорт, акр,кот, ток

----------


## Lizaele

> 


Невеста - свет, стена, Сена, Нева, вес, сват, навес, весна, Вена

Подарок - дар, кора, рок, прок, род, пора, ода, кода, орда, Одра, окоп, дока. Ира, я думаю, что связать с праздником нужно определениями слов. Например: Какая река течет в городе всех влюбленных? (Сена)  Или: кого напоминает толпа незваных гостей? (Орда) и т.д.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ВОПРОСЫ:
> 1. Богиня Победы в древнегреческой мифологии? Ника
> 2. Так называется пресноводная рыба? Карп
> 3. Презент, подарок? Дар
> 4. Устное или письменное распоряжение вышестоящего лица? Приказ
> 5. Короткие брюки или остров в Средиземном море? Капри
> 6. Мифологический герой - сын Дедала, покоривший небо? Икар
> 7. Пряность Кинза
> 8. Это носят на голове? Парик
> ...


11 Я там был, мёд пиво пил ( пир)
12. Одно из состояний воды (пар)
13. Что лежит в чёрном ящике? ( приз)
14. Задняя часть обуви ( задник)

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Всем привет! Требуется коллективный разум!
> Мои молодожены распределяют обязанности на своём корабле :
> дежурство на камбузе,
> уборка гальюна, 
> драить палубу ...............
> 
> Моя фантазия иссякла.
> 
> Может что-то про компАс, форватер, айсберги, бермудский треугольник ???


Люди!  Повторю  просьбу! Башка  не  варит ((((

----------


## Медведик

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
готовить макароны по флотски
держать курс на любовь
привлекать в каюту компанию
огибать айсберги и рифы
лавировать между прохладным течениями взаимоотношений
не допускать финансового мелководья
миновать водоворот неприятностей
ливквидировать вероятность бермудского треугольника

----------


## черника

И опять прошу помощи. Позвонила завтрашняя невеста, сообщила, что поменялись свидетелт. Новых зовут Ольга и Алексей, и молодожёны тоже Ольга и Алексей. Просили заострить на этом внимание. Может кто-нибудь придумать пару прикольных четверостиший про это? Была бы очень признательна! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Lizaele

> Люди!  Повторю  просьбу! Башка  не  варит ((((


 Возиться с юнгами
Наслаждаться видом из иллюминатора
драить кастрюли на камбузе
изучить семафорную азбуку и азбуку морзе
проводить время в каюткомпании
пришивать подворочнички и гладить форму

----------


## Kley

> Какие слова вы обыгрываете в развлекухе Составь слово. хорошее слово Спорт, много чего из него можно. но какое-то не праздничное. Слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ очень длинное. Не всегда такие большие команды можно собрать. А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?
> __________________


А я слово КРАСОТА использую. Мне кажется и  для юбилея и для свадьбы подойдёт

----------


## Ларико

Всем привет! Сегодня разбирала реквизит, которым не пользуюсь. Нашла мышиные ушки на ободках, очень красивые, разного цвета. Я их покупала на новогодние корпоративы на год Крысы. Хочется очень использовать и на свадьбах. Помогите придумать какую-нибудь сценку:biggrin:, пожалуйста!
И второе. Если песни про Славу, Вячеслава, кроме Славочка Лазаревой (он уже есть)????

----------


## Victorya

> Если песни про Славу, Вячеслава,


Лариса, в скайпе твоем в очереди на прием стоят три Славика!!!

----------


## гордеева

помогите, нужны 3-4 татарских задорных песен для свадьбы, кто знает такие песни вышлите пожалуйста.Спасибо!

----------


## orhideya

Привет  всем! Девченки  кто  нибудь  делал  радугу  при  встречи   юбиляра     если  есть  у  кого  как  эту  встречу   проводить   ответте  пожалуйста. Заранее  спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

> Привет всем! Девченки кто нибудь делал радугу при встречи юбиляра если есть у кого как эту встречу проводить ответте пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


Столько уже предложений было на форуме по поводу радуги...
Столько вариантов можно и придумать в зависимости от того, кто юбиляр мужчина или женщина, и возраст конечно...тоже играет роль...
Во первых признать примету : увидеть радугу это к счастью...
И потом второе как смастерить эту радугу..Или это полотна ткани, или гирлянды шаров семи цветов, или идти по радуге по полу...Или радуга ленты, кусочки которой получает юбиляр... Или это персонаж девушка радуга...со шлейфом разноцветным...радужным...
Считаю что юбиляр не просто должен пройти под радугой или по радуге, а обязательно действие и то, что происходит, когда озвучиваеься эта радуга...
Вот и нарезки радужные музыкальные можно сделать...
Можно придумать или применить варианты обозначния каждого цвета в жизни юбиляра, Например красный...цвет, который символизирует любовь...А вот и сама любовь рядом...может быть это будет жена юбиляра... И так построить по всем цветам... 
Или другой вариант, когда цвета радуги из шаров, которые отпускаются в небо....
Или еще один вариант, когда девушка радуга...принесла радужные пожелания..
Вообщем можно много что придумать...

----------


## черника

> У меня тоже вопрос. Какие слова вы обыгрываете в развлекухе Составь слово. хорошее слово Спорт, много чего из него можно. но какое-то не праздничное. Слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ очень длинное. Не всегда такие большие команды можно собрать. А что ещёможно для свадьбы и для юбилея?
> 
> 
> 
> 				__________________


вариант игры "Составь слова"
Играют 2 команды: свидетеля и свидетельницы. Раздаю каждой команде буквы С В А Д Ь Б А. Потом читаю текст, а команды выстраиваются в шеренгу с ответом.

Появленью девы Евы был Адам, конечно, рад.
Но за яблоко теперь он не допущен в райский сад

О любви поет нам Басков каждый день и каждый час.
Только жаль, что голос- тенор, а не мощный громкий бас.

Все мы знаем Казанову, он влюблялся, и не раз.
И в амурных похожденьях был непревзойденный ас.

А давайте вместе вспомним мы Онегина сейчас.
Жаль, что он тянул с признаньем: "Я люблю, Татьяна, вас"

Долгожданное свиданье- выше всяческих наград,
Ведь для любящих разлука- это просто сущий ад

Ну а в общем-то итоге так хотела я сказать бы:
"Молодым желаю счастья!"- Ведь у них сегодня свадьба!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Позвонила завтрашняя невеста, сообщила, что поменялись свидетелт. Новых зовут Ольга и Алексей, и молодожёны тоже Ольга и Алексей. Просили заострить на этом внимание


Лена,-чепуха получилась, но может что-то пригодится.
Честно вам скажу, друзья,
В рот ни капли не брала,
Но кружится в голове,
Боюся, запуталась: кто, где.

(дальше желательно говорить очень быстро-скороговоркой)

Лёша Олю целует,
Оля с Лёшей воркует.
Лёша их охраняет,
А Оля им помогает.
Олю у Лёши воруют,
А Оля и Лёша за это танцуют.
Оля с Лёшей в центре восседают,
А Лёша с Олей мне помогают.
Оля и Лёша торт разрезают,
А Лёша и Оля денежки собирают.
Оли две и Лёши два,
А у ведущей кружится голова
А, чтоб всё расставить по местам:
Срочно выпить всем гостям!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*о-ля-ля*,
Нормально! Сама только не запутайся!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
Поняла, это для Черники!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Сама только не запутайся!


Дак тож не мне, а для Лены.

----------


## Елена Бекиш

"Вот, откопала в закромах, может пригодися тебе?

Моряки

Наконец-то мы сюда попали..."

Я завтра провожу юбилей, а юбиляр капитан Первого ранга в запасе (70 ему). Воспользовалась вашими стихами, переделала их так:

Наконец-то мы сюда попали
Долго ж мы стояли у дверей…
Мы пришли поздравить с днем рожденья… А кого? Забыли, хоть убей!

Вспомнил, точно, вроде шли к Олегу
Говорят, что нет его милей…
Ведь решили - больше пить не будем!
Ну, а ты “Налей, еще налей”.

Извини, Олежа , мы не в форме - 
Затонул “Титаник” наш вчера…
Мы-то потому в живых остались,
Что моряк не тонет ни…ххх...когда.

Ох, Олежа, не ругайся сильно
Качка нынче очень хороша!
Шилом пропиталася обильно
Крепкая, морская, блин, душа.

Ты иди, пристройся ближе к Нине.
Пользуйся, ведь ты на берегу,
Обещай ей горы золотые…
За картошкой, мол, сходить могу.

Все, полундра! Я молчать не стану!
Быть  хочу, как эти за столом!
Нас пока не выгнали отсюда,
Поедим и выпьем, и споём.

Вы не бойтесь, мы к вам ненадолго
Мы хотим погреться и поспать,
А еще бы стопку для сугреву,
Так за это можем и сплясать.

«Яблочко» - мы сбацаем позжее,
А пока – о званье не забудь - 
Главного Морского Волка званья
Удостоен ты за славный путь!
А дальше идёт вручение чего-нибудь (почётная лента с надписью Морсокй волк, или орден или лычки или погоны, кто что придумает). :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые форумчане! Всем доброго времени суток, приятных новостей и удачного дня!.
Прошу, направьте меня туда, где обсуждалась тема распределение столов на свадьбе по странам.
Можно в личку поделиться.
Слыхом слышала, что такое летом обсуждали, а найти не могу.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюша. это у Вероники было в Отчётах, где-то в сентябре....

----------


## Марья

ОООГРОМНАЯ просьба не по теме...Обращаюсь к девчонкам из Воронежа. Отчаялась купить диск "Воронежских девчат", в интернете всего несколько песен. Может у вас в городе продаются МР3 диски этого коллектива??? Уже много лет "болею" .....

----------


## Владленыч

Марина, этот ансамль?   http://www.devchata.ru/rus/music.htm
В инете пару десятков песен, наберётся.

----------


## Юльчита

Дорогие мои, я к вам за помощью :Aga: .Весь форум перерыла через поиск, не могу найти красивое поздравление от мужа( пишет "ОТ МУЖА" слишком короткие или часто повторяющиеся слова").Юбилярше всего 30 лет, вместе с супругом 4 года, то есть за плечами совсем немного. Может есть у вас в закромах что-нибудь подобное. :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

> Р. Гамзатов


Наталья, спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Юльчита*,

Юль, вот еще поздравление для жены, правда, упоминается имя Вера.

 Может быть, иногда я немного застенчив,
Чтобы выразить нежные чувства свои...
Но сегодня прекраснейшей в мире из женщин
Я готов на коленях признаться в любви!

Я, наверное, избранный Богом везунчик,
Если ты, моя милая, рядом со мной.
Драгоценная Верочка, Вера, Верунчик,
Как я рад, что тебя называю женой!

С Днем рожденья, мой ангел! И пусть тебе светят
Все прекрасные звезды вселенной большой,
Чтобы ты была самой счастливой на свете
И чтоб всё у нас было всегда хорошо!

----------


## novinka15

> поздравление от мужа


*Поздравление жене с днем рождения* 

Позволь, любимая, родная,
Преподнести тебе цветы,
Прибавив все, что я желаю,
К тому, чего желаешь ты.

Я каждым лепестком укрою
Твой безмятежный силуэт
И сокровенный приоткрою
От всех утаенный секрет.

Букет - ведь это не гадалка,
Любви ромашковой не верь.
Я, на руках держа "русалку",
Ногой скорей прикрою дверь.

От самых жарких, самых нежных,
От самых трепетнейших слов
Твои без сна сомкнутся вежды...
Потом, за праздничным столом

В бокалах отразятся свечи...
Весь мир расстает... Мы одни...
Как хорошо, что есть на свете
Свои у всех рождений дни.
-------------------------------
Твой день--мне этот праздник дорог!
Я буду много удивлять,
хочу как чародей играть я
и изумление рождать!

Тебе цветы и поздравления, 
тебе объятия мои
лишь ты одна на свете --чудо
будь на всегда со мною ты.

Ты мать детей моих
жена -ты и подруга,
Советчица умелая в делах!
ты как хранитель очага
Как правая рука у друга
и твое имя словно песня на устах.

Ты терпеливая струна у мандолины
ты с мудростью дружна и так умна!
На кухне виртуозна-нет здесь равных
помошников не ждешь -
ты можешь все сама!

Всегда свежа и хороша красива!
когда же упеваешь все дела?
Ведь красота правдива и открыта
и видно как стараешься сама!

Я высоко ценю твои умения!
Ты молодец.хвалю тебя не раз!
И нежно поздравляю с Днем Рожденья
Я буду лучшим мужем лишь для Вас!!!
----------------------
коснулись лучи самых мягких ресниц
любимой родимой жены.
ты слышишь - за окнами пение птиц,
а в песнях - про все твои сны.

в такое же утро родилась на свет
моя дорогая жена.
держу я в руках нежных лилий букет,
губами бужу ото сна.

проснулась любимая (*имя*) моя,
улыбкой меня одарив.
счастливее нет во всем свете меня...
О, как же твой облик красив!

целую тебя... С Днем Рождения!
Как счастливы мы в этот день!
Всю жизнь даришь мне настроение -
как майскому саду - сирень.

и пусть ты всегда будешь радостной,
моя дорогая жена,
сольемся в объятиях сладостных -
родная, ты так мне нужна.

----------


## vz_event

Форумчане, милые, как же я соскучилась, свю неделю интернета не было(((( Пока готовлю сценарий своей "зеленой свадьбы"...

У меня к вам сразу просьба, у молодоженов будет среди гостей очень много дрзей футболистов, попросили специально для нх какой-нить конкурс...я в футболе небельмейсын. уже голву сломала, что можно сделать...

----------


## Гвиола

*vz_event*, мне, кроме жонглирования мячом, ничего не приходит.

----------


## Курица

*vz_event*,
Вот, скопировала из Инета:
Конкурс «Одноногие футболисты»

Играющие все время держат обе ноги вместе, ноги футболистов можно связать, мяч пинают сразу двумя ногами. Площадка уменьшена до размера волейбольной, лучше всего играть на песке. В каждой команде 5-7 играющих: вратарь, 2-3 защитника, 2-3 нападающих. Так как играющие передвигаются только подскоками, тайм продолжается 5 минут, перерыв между таймами 3 минуты. Проводить более трех таймов не следует. Мяч для игры - медбол (набивной мяч весом 1 килограмм). Правила такие же, как о футболе.

_:biggrin:_ Правда, сама НИ_ЧЕ_ГО не поняла!

----------


## Юльчита

> у молодоженов будет среди гостей очень много дрзей футболистов


Может быть связать с пивным конкурсом, где нужно обходить выставленные в рядок банки пива Правда там под еврейскую бегают. А тут можно подводку сделать, с чего начинаются тренировки у футболиста? Насколько я знаю они бегают змейкой, прыгают с одной подогнутой ногой, ну вот и предлагаешь пробежать или проскакать им вокруг этих банок не сбив.Вот как-то так.Может глупость конечно.:rolleyes:

----------


## о-ля-ля

> много дрзей футболистов, попросили специально для нх какой-нить конкурс...я в футболе небельмейсын. уже голву сломала, что можно


Вероника, а может быть не надо зацикливаться на футболе. Нужно узнать в какой стране будет происходить чемпионат мира по футболу(я не знаю) и национальный конкурс. Например, если в Бразилии, то ...все х взяли в сборную и там для вас организовали праздник. и они все участники- сказка про Дона Пэдро, если в италии, то маракасы в руки , гитары, шляпы и песнь переделку-Буэнос,буэнос. Если в Германии- то игра с пивом. Вообщем, главное узнать в какой стране будет чемпионат, а потом плясать от этого

----------


## Элен

Прошу помощи.Не могу найти песню про Игоря,чтобы можно было нарезку сделать.

----------


## свадьба

*Элен,*

Игорь - Третьяков "Вам звонят от Бога" 
.......... - Игорёк "Я ваш Игорёк" 
.......... - Асмолов "Дифицит общения"

----------


## Ларико

*vz_event*,
 Может им кричалочку просто?  Или когда будут посздравлять, на их выход марш футболистов! Это то, что в голову пришло:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*Элен*,



> Не могу найти песню про Игоря,чтобы можно было нарезку сделать.


http:/*************.com/files/ywxzkzi0u
нарезка об Игоре;
а вот об Игорьке:
http:/*************.com/files/6un7ywbo9

----------


## Вета

> Форумчане, милые, как же я соскучилась, свю неделю интернета не было(((( Пока готовлю сценарий своей "зеленой свадьбы"...
> 
> У меня к вам сразу просьба, у молодоженов будет среди гостей очень много дрзей футболистов, попросили специально для нх какой-нить конкурс...я в футболе небельмейсын. уже голву сломала, что можно сделать...


Проводила юбилей тренера по футболу. Делали вот такую кричалку, может что-то натолкнёт на мысль...:biggrin:

10 декабря – по решению ООН объявлен … Всемирным днём футбола!!! 
Потому что футбол – самый популярный вид спорта, игра миллионов. Перефразировав классика, можно заявить смело: «Футбол – опиум для народа». Футбольные фанаты говорят, что бесконечно долго можно смотреть на три вещи: как горит огонь, как течёт вода и как играют в футбол!...
 На стадионах принято кричать – «болеть» за свою команду! 
На ДР тоже принято кричать – шуметь – тем самым считалось, отгоняют злых духов от именинника….

КРИЧАЛКА «ДАЁШЬ  РЕКОРД!»
Движенье – жизнь! Ты это знаешь!
По жизни мчишь во весь опор!
Тебя друзья все поздравляют,
И говорят:…. «Даёшь рекорд!»
И в дождь, и в зной на поле выходи!
Участием в игре будь горд!
Ты смел, отважен, целеустремлён!
Друзья кричат:….. «Даёшь рекорд!»
А дома можешь расслабляться,
Пусть окружает там комфорт.
Включая телевизор, всё же помни  - Наказ друзей:   …..

----------


## Касатик

Дорогие форумчане, подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно "убедить" гостей согласиться со своим предложением?
Т.е. у меня всегда "хромает" момент представления слова для поздравления...Каждый раз оказывется, что кто-то еще не поздравил....
а на предстоящей свадьбе, после поздравления родителей, я хочу сказать примерно следущее:
В этом зале собрались сегодня самые близкие и дорогие сердцам молодоженов люди...И, конечно, все родные и друзья нашей великолепной пары приготовили для них теплые слова и душевные поздравления...Скажите это так? (должны согласиться) В таком случае, я предлагаю вам такой, слегка экстримный план проведения нашего торжества, т.е. я буду предоставлять слово для поздравления не придерживаясь никакого принципа, бла-бла....
Как такую речь составить, где я могла бы просто по списку называть людей ( с комментами, конечно) и давать им микрофон? ...Я хоть ясно изложила чего бы мне хочетелось :Oj: , а?:redface:

----------


## Вета

Девчонки! Дорогие мои! У кого есть дар сочинительства! 
Не оставьте меня в этот трудный час!
Я уже писала, что буду участвовать в городском конкурсе "Педагог года", дали домашнее задание сделать самопрезентацию "Фейерверк увлечений", где рассказать о себе не как о педагоге, а как о человеке со своими увлечениями. Начальство моё наняло одну женщину сочинить стихи про меня. Но то что у неё получилось мне не нравится, не нравится само направление, по которому она пошла, оно какое-то обычное, нет "изюминки", за счёт которой надо выделяться и запоминаться.
 Если из вас, дорогие мои, кто возьмётся за меня - я буду премного благодарна и не только на словах. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Касатик*,Натусь,глянь личку!

----------


## galchonka

А можно поклянчить рассказать мне про конкурс с цветными танцами поподробнее? Кто как проводит? Ну хоть в личку.. 
Только не кидайте помидорами или типа "воспользуйся поиском".. Пожалуйстаааааа...:tongue:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Вета*,
 ты просто тут расскажи про свои увлечения, может так люди и не согласятся, побоятся, а вот увидят хотя бы в каком направлении работать и решатся, у меня подруга в том году готовилась тоже к этому конкурсу, и к этой номинации, мы тоже сидели долго думали что и как. Она сшила костюм белоснежки, а дети (ученики были гномами) и она представила себя в стихах, якобы она это все рассказывает гномикам, а они потом вместе с ней спели песню

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Дорогие мои форумчане, я с просьбой. Очень нужна музыка в стиле рэп, под которую можно читать поздравление юноше 18 лет. Ребята подготовили ему необычное поздравление, но все песни рэп со словами, им читать неудобно.
Если есть возможность - поделитесь. Буду очень признательна.

И второй вопрос. У меня в воскресенье юбилей женщины. Она всю жиизнь имеет машину,но нет прав. Её постоянно кто-то возит. Мечтает когда - нибудь получить водительское удостоверение.

Заранее всем спасибо. И тем, кто откликнется, и тем, кто просто прочтёт мой пост!
Нет ли у кого наброска шуточных прав, что бы её мечту осущиствить на юбилее

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Касатик*,
 Наталия, честно, не поняла твоей просьбы. Можешь чуть яснее?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Ксюша. это у Вероники было в Отчётах, где-то в сентябре....


Спасибо, Ирочка!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> И второй вопрос. У меня в воскресенье юбилей женщины. Она всю жиизнь имеет машину,но нет прав. Её постоянно кто-то возит. Мечтает когда - нибудь получить водительское удостоверение.


Ксюш, может, эти фото убедят ее в обратном????:biggrin:
http://pictures.live4fun.ru/last/joke/267814

Наметки для ПРАВ нашим девочкам-фотоШОПКАМ:
http://darudar.org/var/files/img/c9/...236581_600.jpg

----------


## лека

*Курица*,



> может, эти фото убедят ее в обратном????


Танечка  :Ok:  Муж очень сильно улыбался.

----------


## Ольга-63

> Нет ли у кого наброска шуточных прав, что бы её мечту осущиствить на юбилее


   Вот такие права мне присылала Polli
[IMG]http://*********ru/469247.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## swinging

> Нет ли у кого наброска шуточных прав, что бы её мечту осущиствить на юбилее


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0#post2255205

Удачи!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Курица*,
*Ольга-63*,
*swinging*,
*Мишкина*
 Спасибо огромное. Тут же возник другой вопрос. А как такие права можно исправить? Москву на Волгоград?

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> Ксюш, может, эти фото убедят ее в обратном????


Скачала. Обязательно покажу на юбилее :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Тут же возник другой вопрос. А как такие права можно исправить? Москву на Волгоград?


  Ксюш, мне Света - Polli и меняла, попробуй к ней обратись, я не умею... Она и фамилию с именем подставила, и дату тоже.

----------


## вокся

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 мы с детьми тоже как-то искали реп без слов. Найти музычку на 3 минуты  не удалось, но смогли сделать неплохую нарезку из вот этого (Агата  Кристи "Ты и я" ремикс) http:/*************.com/files/1pedrs73k (наш готовый вариант не сохранился, к сожалению...) В начале есть чуть больше минуты и в конце, соответственно. Может и пригодится, если уж совсем будет безрыбье)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Может и пригодится


Спасибо. Я резанула и получилось  :Ok:

----------


## Марина Дудник

*Ксения Высоцкая*,

http://files.mail.ru/NP0JCU
Рэп подложка, и рэп минуса, чем богаты... :Aga: :biggrin:
http://files.mail.ru/OVPI0V

----------


## Касатик

> Наталия, честно, не поняла твоей просьбы. Можешь чуть яснее?


Ксюш, спасибо за отзывчивость, девочки уже послали свои варианты :Aga:  А под вопросом я подразумевала вот что, как убедить гостей согласиться с тем, что я буду предоставлять им слово в хаотичном порядке, ну, типа, на кого в списке глаз положу...Мало того, буду руководствоваться описаниями молодых, а людям нужно будет догадаться о ком речь....
Посмотрю, что из этого выйдет!

----------


## свадьба

Доброе время суток! Я с просьбой, у женщины 55 лет, но на пенсию ушла досрочно, в связи с ликвидацией предприятия. Помогите пож., как обыграть этот момент, ведь 55 - это её настоящий пенсионный возраст, а на пенсии уже 2года. Есть идейка: сделать пионеров, а именинницу не принимать в пионеры, вроде как не достигла возраста. потом пронести вывеску "прошло два года" и вот теперь мы примем её в пионеры. Может у кого нибудь есть ещё идейки? Подскажите!

----------


## Лина М.

РЕБЯТА-А-А-А-А!!! Кто силен в фотошопе?? Выручайте. Мне срочно нужно подставить на картинке одно лицо вместо другого. Только одна картинка. Очень прошу: ПА-МА-ГИ-ТЕ!

----------


## skomorox

*свадьба*,

а нафига про пенсию? Лучше про отличницу, у которой одни пятёрки стоят! Вот и обыгрывай эти пятёрки, начиная со школы!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*SONYA_07*,



> Кто силен в фотошопе??


Лина, иди в тему Документы и там кинь свою просьбу. Там девочки всегда помогают! Нафотошопят всё что хочешь!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*SONYA_07*,
Лина, давай.

----------


## Лина М.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ой, Ирочка, спасибо. Сейчас всю инфу на почту тебе кину.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Отправила.

----------


## Курица

Ребята, у нашей Марины Гармонии сегодня умерла мама. В среду похороны. 
как-то ее надо поддержать...

----------


## manja

> Ребята, у нашей Марины Гармонии сегодня умерла мама. В среду похороны. 
> как-то ее надо поддержать...


Танюша, господи, а что ты предлагаешь? Я себе не представляю что можно сделать.. Господи как это тяжело...
Светлая память этой женщине...

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, господи, а что ты предлагаешь?


НЕ знаю..................

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Тань, а у нее скайпа нет?
хотя бы морально поддержать........

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Скайп-то у неё есть.... Только вот где Марина? Таня, она маму к себе привезла или туда к ней уехала?

----------


## Масяня

пусть примет наши соболезнования.... Марина - это горе, и нет слов, чтобы выразить печаль. Ещё одна душа превратилась в ангела...

----------


## Ладушка

:flower:  :flower: 
Марина, если у тебя будет возможность заглянуть сюда. Мысленно  я рядом и  сочувствую.  Так редко ты  сейчас здесь появляешься. Но знай,  мы соболезнуем твоему горю, мы рядом.Крепись,дорогая!

----------


## Анатольевна

:flower:  :flower: 
Марина, прими наши соболезнования...

----------


## Касатик

> как-то ее надо поддержать...


Тань, как?.......Только мысленно....... послать ей сил и терпения........

----------


## Гвиола

Дайте её телефон!

----------


## Курица

> Дайте её телефон!


+79052323614 
В скайпе ее нет, хотя огонек горит зеленым...Конечно, мы все мысленно с нею...У мамы она была летом, должна была перевести ее к себе, в однокомнатную, где живет с Ильей...Не знаю, где она умерла- у Марины ли (успела перевезти) или у себя дома...
И так, и так-плохо...Маринка, милая! Вечный покой твоей маме. А тебе-силы все выдержать.
Помни и знай-мы тебя ждем. Мы- будем рядом, хоть и далеко.

----------


## manja

*Дорогие форумчане...
давайте объявим на нашем форуме завтра день посвященный мамам...
И пусть каждый кто зайдет на форум, вспомнит о своей маме, пусть даже ее нет...в живых, позвонит своей маме если ее нет рядом...И пусть этот день матери на нашем форуме будет и знаком памяти всех мам...которые дарили и дарят нам свою любовь и нежность...*

Светлая память, мамочки, которых с нами нет....

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я только ЗА!!! Моя со мною!!! Я её обожаю!!!! Всем таких мам!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## о-ля-ля

не важно сколько человеку лет, но до тех пор жива МАМА-мы остаёмся детьми.
Марина, это очень печально, когда приходится переходить в  это другое состояние, но так устроена жизнь. Очень сочувствую. Держись.

----------


## manja

Вот знаете, может это и мистика..Но вот написала сейчас это обращение ко всем вам...и мне показалось, что в моей подписи в окне появилась женская улыбка...
Я не знаю почему вдруг я это увидела, нет конечно же знаю,это улыбка мамы....пусть даже не моей....но пока наши мамы с нами, и когда когда мамы нет рядом и никогда не будет...эта улыбка нам еще много много раз почудится. в знак поддержки.....когда мы сделаем что то правильное ...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> не важно сколько человеку лет, но до тех пор жива МАМА-мы остаёмся детьми.


значит все таки я хоть и умерла моя мама давным давно...очень по ней скучаю...и когда о ней думаю всегда чувствую себя...маленькой и беззащитной...

----------


## Курица

> не важно сколько человеку лет, но до тех пор жива МАМА-мы остаёмся детьми.


*ЧИТАЕМ О МАМАХ ТУТ*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=81642

----------


## чижик

со словами туго...Марин, мои соболезнования...

----------


## Курица

> со словами туго...


говорила сейчас с Мариной по скайпу...Она молодец, держится, хоть совсем одна-с Ильей. конечно, с сыном...но...мама умерла уже у нее, перевезли ее с родины к Маринке 14 сентября, потом вскоре ей стало плохо( а полиса нет и все тому подобные заморочки...)попала в больницу, и вот в больнице это и случилось. В субботу. А им сообщили о факте случившегося...в воскресенье. Завтра вскрытие, похороны в среду.
Она всем передает спасибо за поддержку..................................

----------


## manja

> Рай 
> Когда захочется завыть,
> 
> Ломать, крушить и биться в стену.
> 
> Уйти в себя, уснуть, забыть
> 
> Что ты живёшь, а жизнь – не сцена-
> 
> ...


спасибо  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Марина, крепись... Рано или поздно  -  это случается. 
И чаще всего тогда, когда мы этого не хотим... Соболезную.

----------


## manja

> Человек! Подойди к двери. Позвони или постучи! Откроет женщина. Одна единственная, любящая тебя бескорыстно, без обмана. Это твоя Мать, понимаешь, твоя, единственная. Просто обними и скажи:
> - Здравствуй, Мама. Я дома.


спасибо :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> не важно сколько человеку лет, но до тех пор жива МАМА-мы остаёмся детьми.


А я уже взрослая... аж 26 лет!!!И так мне её не хватает, моей милой мамочки...А вспоминаю каждый день.
Марина_ Гармония, тут словами не поможешь....Соболезную...Когда-то это произойдёт и с нами... как это не печально сознавать... И встретимся там, на небесах...

----------


## tatusya

С годами став взрослее, в чувствах строже
Вдруг сердцем начинаешь понимать,
Нет человека ближе и дороже,
Чем женщина – чье имя мать.

Она с тобой и в радости, и в горе,
Она с тобой пускай далёко ты…
И сколько же таится в ее взоре
Сердечной материнской теплоты!..

Спешим мы к ней сквозь годы и разлуки,
Чтобы ее утешить и обнять…
И я прошу вас, ради Бога, люди
Давайте матерей не забывать.

Мариночка, прими мои соболезнования. Держись, пусть земля твоей маме будет пухом.Скорблю вместе с тобой.

----------


## Olgavesna

На свете так прекрасно слово  МАМА!                                                                                                              На свете все от  материнских рук!                                                                                                                  Она нас непослушных и упрямых добру учила-высшей из наук.                                                                                                                 И добрый  мамин  взгляд и добрая улыбка всегда нас греют и от всех несчастий берегут!                                                                                                             И детство доброе и мудрые советы МАМЫ нам в трудные минуты силы поредают!

----------


## Озорная

Марина, прими и мои соболезнования. Царствие небесное твой маме! Крепись!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, спасибо от Марины. Ей очень нужна наша поддержка. Она потом выйдет на форум и всех поблагодарит.

----------


## Dium

Мариночка, крепитесь!
Все в руках Господних!

Очень тяжело пережить смерть близкого человека. Когда вдруг обнаруживаешь, что бывший еще вчера близким и родным человек сегодня стал бесконечно далек.Только молитва может придать силы пережить утрату. НО...Жизнь продолжается. И теперь остается только молиться за здравие близких и родных!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Простите, что я в такой момент с вопросом:(
Вот смотрю снова и снова интервью с Богом.... читала, что используете на праздниках. Можно в личку, как именно? просто под музыку читаете? а подводка? и на каких именно праздниках пойдет? Хочу на свадьбу заменить Ласточку, так как уже слышали ее молодожены на моей первой свадьбе. НО.. хотят похожее по эмоциональной окраске.
Интервью с Богом 2 и 3 - тоже интересная интерпритация :Ok: 
1. 2- я часть Сон. Разговор с Богом. Человек и его деяния. Совершенствование.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_X46...eature=related
2. 3- я часть - понравилась :Ok:  "Однажды человеку приснился сон.."http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDlZz...eature=related

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Мариша, как я понимаю тебя, каждой клеточкой. Как мне больно, ведь у самой мама тает на глазах и нет нашей семье покоя с конца июня. И как меня кольнуло в самое сердце страшное известие о твоей беде, горе безутешное, потеря непоправимая и невосполнимая.
Держись... Посмотри, сколько людей скорбят вместе с тобой. Береги себя, пожалуйста

----------


## orhideya

Мариночка  мои   соболезнования. Не дай  бог   перижить   такое. Ведь    наши мамочки   это   свет   в   окошке   которые  нам   светят   яркою  звездой.  Хоть   бывает   мы    с  ними   иногда    и   ругаемся   а   потом   задумываешбся  и   понимаешь   ну   зачем  я   это   зделал   ведь   без   мамки   будет   плохо. Пусть   наши   мамы   живут   долго   и   счастлива! А   у   кого   их  нет   пусть   покоются   с   миром. И   с   небес   радоваются   за   своих   детей. 
Люди   давайте   беречь   своих  родителей! Чтобы   они   у  нас   прожили   долгую  и   счастливую  жизнь! От  меня   лично   всем   родителям   низкий   поклон.

----------


## syaonka

Мариша! Держись, милая! 
Пусть земля будет пухом твоей мамочке! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Вот смотрю снова и снова интервью с Богом.... читала, что используете на праздниках.


Я бы не решилась  из "Интервью с Богом" делать тост...Не случайно, думаю, фильм не озвучен...А вот мелодию эту использую в притче об Ангеле-маме. ...Сходи в тему "Притчи", там подберешь себе что-нибудь...*Галина* недавно выложила притчу о том, как Бог решил спрятаться от человека, мне понравилось....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Марише-Гармонии* станет чуть легче, когда маму земелькой посыплют....
Но ощущение утраты уже никогда не пройдет, только притупится...
[IMG]http://*********ru/860271m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Марина! Прими мои соболезнования..

----------


## Сильва



----------


## LapNik

мои соболезнования

----------


## skorpiosha

Мариша,крепись ,держись,успокаивать бесполезно и впервые не согласна с высказыванием-время лечит-не лечит,может немного притупляет боль(проверено на себе.....),тебе понадобится много сил,будет плохо не молчи,вместе полегче будет!Соболезную :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Владленыч

Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному.
Марина, прими и мои соболезнования....

----------


## manja

Дорогие мои...Знайте что мне сказала вчера моя свекровь..??? Она мне сказала что молится каждый раз за то, чтобы когда ее не будет мы сильно не плакали..и не переживали...Она не боится и чтобы мы тоже не боялись...
Я сегодня всю ночь о этих ее словах думала... Но побоялась переспросить что она имеет ввиду, как можно не плакать  и не переживать?????
А моя тетя когда умирала от рака желудка говорила тоже самое...
Но все же для тех, кто уходит наверное легче, чем тем кто остается...

----------


## Касатик

> давайте объявим на нашем форуме завтра день посвященный мамам...


 :flower: 
Диомид Костюрин

О потерях

В грядущее открыты настежь двери,
Бессмертен миг,
Несущий дальше весть.
А значит, ни к чему считать потери,
Пока на этом свете мама есть.

Так думал я,
Легко листая годы,
Входя в закат
И выходя в рассвет.
Вчера,
В краю январской непогоды,
Я постигал, что мамы больше нет.

Вчера, 
Точнее, в миновавшей эре,
Кидала землю медленная жесть.

Поверьте,
Ни к чему считать потери,
Пока на этом свете мама есть.

----------


## Марина Дудник

10 лет как нет моего папы, 20 лет назад трагически погибла моя маленькая дочь... НЕТ! ЗАБЫТЬ - НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!! НУЖНО ПРИНЯТЬ!!! НО КАК???   Родители не вечны....  но во сто раз тяжелее родителям пережить детей!!!  Боль притупится... но с каждым воспоминанием будут приходить лишь самые лучшие моменты вашей жизни....  самые светлые... добро твоей мамы пусть передастся тобою твоим детям!!! Чему учит нас ЛАСТОЧКА? ЛЮбить своих детей так, как любила нас наша МАМА!!!

Мариночка! Крепись!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

Мариночка... терпения тебе, мужества и стойкости... это действительно большущее горе... моей мамы нет уже почти 40 дней, а я до сих пор с ней дома разговариваю... пусто, тоскливо, холодно... 
в жизни бывает все: мы с родителями ссоримся, не сходимся во мнениях, но только когда они уходят от нас, понимаем что это такое, кто это такие РОДИТЕЛИ...
крепись милая!

----------


## Касатик

*marisha612*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/898145m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

Девочки, милые...Помолитесь за маму Марины не "_...мысленно предавая_ _положительные импульсы"_, а настоящей православной заупокойной молитвой. Это ПРАВДА сильно поддерживает...И Мариночку поддержит и мамочке её поможет, потому что душа её бессмерна..она просто ушла в Вечность...и ей сейчас ТАМ тоже трудно через все мытарства идти...

----------


## shoymama

Марин, и от меня...

----------


## КартинкаИр

МАРИНОЧКА, я тоже выражаю свои соболезнования! Очень тяжело терять своих близких. Боль утраты лечит только ВРЕМЯ! Мы никогда не сможем забыть своих близких и родных. Мы в ком-то потом ищем похожие черты, манеры, жесты.....и т.д.....и все время помним.
С тобой, МАРИНОЧКА, весь наш форум. ДЕРЖИСЬ!

----------


## KAlinchik

Маришенька! мы рядышком!!!
держись... :flower:

----------


## Марья

Марина, от всей души соболезную..... Я не знаю, поможет ли, но мне моя подруга как то сказала слова, которые, может быть и циничны немного, но мне они понравились...
"Не надо горевать по ушедшим.... ТАМ им очень хорошо! Люди - они ж такие... и если б ТАМ было плохо, они б уже давно придумали - как оттуда возвращаться..."


Девочки, а может Марине помощь нужна? похороны сейчас дороже свадьбы стоят....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Девочки, а может Марине помощь нужна? похороны сейчас дороже свадьбы стоят....


*Марья*,
 Мудро. 
Только "не может", а *НУЖНА*. Марина человек скромный, она откажется. Нам бы адрес того, кто ей передаст сумму, перечисленную от нас. Я просто уверенна, переводов будет много. 
Друзья мои, кто рядом с Мариной, дайте координаты свои. Кто-то один должен взяться за организацию благого дела.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Мариночка!  :flower: 

А  это  я  писала  для  своей  мамы.  13  декабря  исполнится  5  лет,  как  её  нет  с  нами.

Мамуля..мамочка..дорогая  моя...
Так  странно..без  тебя  всё не так. Не  так  светит  солнце, 
не  те  запахи.. песни  тоже  не  те...
Мамуля,  я  всё  жду,  что  раздастся  телефонный  звонок ,
 и  ты  скажешь,  как  обычно : " Привет,  дочушь!"
Я  каждый  день  думаю  о  тебе. 
Руки...Мамочка,  как  мне  не хватает  твоих рук.
Длинные  пальцы, синие  прожилочки  вен.  Ты пытаешься
что-то  открыть, руки  не  слушаются, дрожат....
Они  такие  родные,  такие  ласковые.
Я  смотрю  на  свои  руки  и  радуюсь,  что  они  становятся  
похожими  на  твои. 
Никто, мам,  слышишь,  никто  и  никогда !!!  Только  ты,
ты  одна!  Мамуль,  как  много  надо  сказать...мысли  путаются,
сбиваются в какой-то  клок, рвутся...я  пытаюсь их  собрать,
но  тщетно.
Мамуль,  поехали  в  Париж !  Я  куплю  тебе  новое  пальто  и  шарфик !
Да,  непременно  шейный  платочек  и  духи  Маже  Нуар...твои  любимые
Мы  пойдем  с  тобой  по  весеннему  Парижу, будем  вдыхать лёгкий
аромат  цветущей  вишни, и  радоваться  каждому  мгновению,  каждому  слову.
Мамочка!  Мы  же  будем  говорить  с  тобой! 
А  потом  сделаем  остановку  в  небольшой  открытой  кафешке..
Я  буду  кофе, а  ты ? Замерзла ...,  тогда  маме  глинтвейн, пожалуйста...
Для  нас  споёт  Шарль  Азнавур, мы  улыбнемся  друг  другу...
Нет,  мамуль,  я  не  плачу.....я  люблю  тебя.....очень.....мамочка...

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, у меня с пеньезами пока напряг, но обязуюсь завтра ей на сотовый положить хоть что-то, наверно, это можно в другом городе сделать, а 905......- это Билайн по-моему? Кто знает?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 спасибо....

----------


## Касатик

Еще, простите, что не в тему, но срочно нужны лирические русские песни о любви - девочка мальчику и мальчик - девочке. (Не Жасмин, не Алсу) Подскажите, пож-ста, куда податься, не  могу слайд шоу закончить!

----------


## Ларико

Марина, это для твоей мамы. А ты крепись. Потеря невосполнимая, но нужно теперь только помнить...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Боже мой. Какое горе. Девочки, мальчики, словами мы не поможем. Это надо пережить. Кто знает счёт Марины, адрес? Мне кажется, надо помочь с похоронами материально.

Мариночка. Держись. Это очень страшно. Не знаю, какие слова должны говорить люди, что бы заглушить, притупить пустоту в твоём сердечке. Наверное никакие. Только время, время. время. Но на нашу поддержку ты можешь рассчитывать всегда.  Главное руки не опускай. Надо будет, приезжай к нам в город. Отвлекись. Мои двери открыты всегда.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Только "не может", а НУЖНА.


Даже не дочитала до конца, стала писать. Я солидарна. Надо помочь обязательно!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

Мариночка, прими мои соболезнования. Держись,с тобой весь форум и все твои друзья! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

Остывает чай в любимой кружке.
Стынет в сердце тихая печаль.
А на блюдце - яблоко и сушки,
Ночь набросила на город шаль.
Как дымок клубится в сердце горе,
Ветер бросит снег в мое окно.
И сжимаю руки я до боли,
Повторяя горестно одно.

Слыша зов небесный, облаком
Жизнь растаяла, взлетая к Богу.
Почему же мне так одиноко?
Почему я плачу очень долго?
Все вокруг тебя напоминает,
Созданный тобой хранит уют.
А душа стенает и рыдает,
Повторяя позднее "Люблю"

Ты ушла, оставив скорбь и память.
Но таков итог для нас, для всех.
Начинает боль немного таять,
Как холодный снег в моей руке. 


Мариночка, вспоминай только радостные моменты, связанные с мамочкой, как вы болтали вечерами, как пили чай вдвоем, вспоминай ее улыбку, нежные глаза и тебе станет хоть чуточку легче. Пусть земля твоей мамочке будет пухом!

----------


## Shusteer

> Мне кажется, надо помочь с похоронами материально.


Кстати, очень правильное рассуждение. Нужно послать Марине денег. Я сама в июле хоронила свёкра. Похороны встали в 70 тыс. рублей, но я занималась только погребением...и до сих пор дыру в семейном бюджете из 17 тысяч немогу восполнить. Кто знает Маринин адрес, счёт? Напишите, пожалуйста?

----------


## Крымчанка

Мариночка, дорогая, прими и мои соболезнования. Это большая утрата, её не восполнишь ничем. Пусть земля ей будет пухом! 
Дай Бог тебе силы, крепись. Мы с тобой!
Читаю все ваши сообщения и плачу. Завтра будет 15 лет как нет рядом со мной моей мамочки. 
Берегите родителей!

----------


## Марисоль

> Мне кажется, надо помочь с похоронами материально.



Дорогие и уважаемые мной друзья и подруги по форуму. 
Благодарю за поддержку она мне сейчас необходима , как воздух, это так согревает и дает силы, когда  понимаешь, что люди с разных концов света откликаются на твое горе. Спасибо вам за большую душу!!!
Вот только деньги собирать не надо, прошу вас! Просто знаю, что многие живут очень тяжело, и если не смогут как другие что-то выделить из своего скромного бюджета будут чувствовать себя неловко.  Я справлюсь, вернее мы с моим дорогим сыном  Ильей справимся, если вы хотите помочь и поддержать меня, помолитесь за мою ушедшую маму, за своих ушедших близких, у кого живы и здоровы родные - сделайте им что-то приятное. И цените каждый миг проведенный рядом с любимыми людьми...
А мне очень помогают ваше внимание и добрые  и искренние слова поддержки, 
Я ЧУВСТВУЮ НА РАССТОЯНИИ ЭНЕРГЕТИКУ ТАМАДЕЙСКОГО БРАТСТВА! БЛАГОДАРЮ СО СЛЕЗАМИ НА ГЛАЗАХ

----------


## bulya

Марина, прими мои соболезнования, мы рядом с тобой! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Марина! Мы с тобой скорбим! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********ru/868479.gif[/IMG]

Помолимся за родителей...

----------


## Ольга-63

*Зачем скорбим мы люди об ушедших
Из нашей жизни, завершивших путь?
Зачем мы слёзы льём по тем, нашедшим
Покой, что мы найдем когда-нибудь?

Когда случится это – неизвестно.
Быть может завтра или через век.
Мы так устанем от борьбы нечестной
И завершим по жизни скорый бег.

Да, смерть конец: тревогам и страданьям,
И одинокому пути в толпе людей,
Сердечным мукам и пустым мечтаньям;
И будет мысль одна: «Ну поскорей.»

Но всё же смерть ведь это и начало
Покоя вечного на службе у богов,
И исполнение того, о чём душа молчала,
При жизни быв в плену живых оков.

Поэтому не надо лить нам слезы
О тех, ушедших в вечность, а не в клеть.
Для них там исполняться будут грёзы,
И радоваться надо, не скорбеть.

Порадуемся люди их покою
И вспомним счастье, что нам принесли
Ушедшие незримою тропою
К богам и звездам, что горят в ночи.*

  Марина, прими и мои соболезнования...

----------


## manja

> Дорогие форумчане...
> давайте объявим на нашем форуме завтра день посвященный мамам...
> И пусть каждый кто зайдет на форум, вспомнит о своей маме, пусть даже ее нет...в живых, позвонит своей маме если ее нет рядом...И пусть этот день матери на нашем форуме будет и знаком памяти всех мам...которые дарили и дарят нам свою любовь и нежность...
> 
> Светлая память, мамочки, которых с нами нет....


Вчера почти в это же время, когда я писала эти строки у моей близкой подруги за триста километров отсюда, в Баварии умерла мама...
Сегодня мне об этом сообщили...
Ее звали, даже страшно писать это слово....звали...Лидия...
светлая ей память...

----------


## laro4ka09

Мне б к щеке твоей нежно 
Прижаться щекой, 
Чтобы в сердце мятежном 
Разлился покой, 
Чтобы высохли слезы 
Безумной тоски, 
Чтобы мамины грёзы - 
Светлы и легки! - 
Вновь рассыпались в небе 
В мириадах огней!... 

Только все это небыль - 
Нету мамы моей...

Нет мамочки моей со мной уже три года... но она всё равно рядом...  и я знаю, что она теперь мой небесный Ангел Хранитель... а время не лечит, наоборот, приходит осознание, что маму не вернёшь... никогда...
просто надо жить дальше...  ради наших детей, ради тех, кому мы нужны... и в память об ушедших...

Мариша, светлая память твоей мамочке...  Мариша, Илья, примите мои соболезнования... дай Вам Бог сил.


Манечка, горюю вместе с тобой...

----------


## sokolixa

Светлая память ушедшим...
Пухом им земля...

----------


## gelika

Я присоединяюсь ко всем форумчанам. Мариночка прими мои соболезнования.

----------


## Нюся

Я все про своих авиаторов...:smile:
Есть идея сделать авиа-угадай-мелодию. 
Первым делом самолеты, Любите девушки простых романтиков, Под крылом самолета.., Мой голубь сизокрылый:smile:, что вспоминается еще?

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,пожалуйста,откликнитесь те,кто проводил свадьбу,когда присутствовали только гости одной стороны. У меня гости невесты,со стороны жениха даже родители не приедут.

----------


## Нюся

Да Наташ, были такие. Не сложно. Сем. очаг зажигали родители невесты, текст о материнской любви, либо просто о традициях очага. Можно Ангела нарядить, он и несет зажжен. свечу. У тебя в чем сложность, объясни

----------


## Shusteer

Девочки-поэтессочки! Помогите ПЛИЗ! Поступил заказ на 9 октября женщине 50 лет очень приятная, поэтическая какая-то , по професии гл. бухгалтер большого предприятия. Хотелось бы ей вечер построить под девизом, " Поэзия жизни, поэзия-цифр...", но первый тост задумала "под Цветаеву" (...ка-то там ....рябина зажглась, падали листья-я родилась) Но, не могу найти этого стхотворения в сборнике...а уж переделать красиво...Если поможите буду безмерно благодарна! Курочка, Оптимисточка! Не оставьте... О юбилярше-Боева Татьяна Михайловна, 20 лет в отрасли энергетики. Любит читать детективы, вязать...

----------


## Гвиола

Родители жениха не приедут и о них велено не напоминать.Гости со стороны невесты. 
Ну,сем.очаг можно и ангела или родителей невесты,а какие конкурсы можно провести. Обычно у меня сторона жениха и сторона невесты соревнуются.А тут...
Сижу,голову ломаю,как бы переделать всё. И чтоб жениха не обидеть,его и так родители обидели!
Аня,я тебе в беседке ответила про твоих авиаторов.

----------


## Shusteer

> Ребята,пожалуйста,откликнитесь те,кто проводил свадьбу,когда присутствовали только гости одной стороны. У меня гости невесты,со стороны жениха даже родители не приедут.


Было один раз, но очень давно и я выступала в качестве солистки ансамбля, но ведущаяя чествовала жениха как Нового члена семьи, всё было очень бережно и тактично, а в остальном обычная свадьба.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Сижу,голову ломаю,как бы переделать всё.


Я бы наверное в контексте двойного юбилея для молодых делала бы такую необычную свадьбу... :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Обычно у меня сторона жениха и сторона невесты соревнуются.


Никогда не делаю таких противопоставлений. Свидетели у тебя будут? Вот и пусть соберут команду свидетеля и свиидетельницы. Свадьба в обычном формате. Только на родителей не делай сильный упор с притчами и другими чувствительными моментами.

----------


## Гвиола

*VETER NAMERENJA*,нет свидетелей,Ирочка. Свадьба 30 чел. всего.

----------


## Ларико

> Обычно у меня сторона жениха и сторона невесты соревнуются.А тут...


Наташа, ну и набирай команду невесты и жениха! Я всегда, если нужно, набираю ЖЕНСКУЮ команду невесты и МУЖСКУЮ команду жениха.

----------


## laro4ka09

> но первый тост задумала "под Цветаеву" (...ка-то там ....рябина зажглась, падали листья-я родилась) Но, не могу найти этого стхотворения в сборнике...


Красною кистью
Рябина зажглась.
Падали листья,
Я родилась.

Спорили сотни
Колоколов.
День был субботний:
Иоанн Богослов.

Мне и доныне
Хочется грызть
Жаркой рябины
Горькую кисть.

Марина Цветаева  16 августа 1916

Не знаю... Может, что-то другое. Я бы не взяла Цветаеву на юбилей, столько печали было в её жизни. И трагический уход...

----------


## Солнце45

форумчане, всем привет! Юбилей  очень серьезной организации...судьи...про профессию попросили не слова...это ладно...но куча ограничений....без тактильного контакта...без пошлостей...и без приставаний к гостям...это я само собой цитирую....нужна при этом стильная вечеринка...я честно говоря испугалась аж....засудят ведь:mad: да и опыта честно говоря маловато...я пока их чувство юмора прощупаю, сто лет пройдет...вашу честь...может кто сталкивался с подобным мероприятием...помогите пожалуйста советом...просто как выстроить мероприятие корректно и весело...конкурсы проведу самые обычные...вот с подводкой проблема...может им ретро вечеринку сделать?

----------


## maknata

Наташенька! Без паники! (хотя сама вечно паникую:biggrin:). Самая обычная свадьба, если командные игры -  не надо сопоставлять - это жениха а это невесты, просто команды -"зайчики" и "бабочки", "листочки"- "цвяточки". А вообще я как то уже отошла от соревновательных моментов - что то там показывают(сериалы, сказки, клипы с сурдопереводом), что то сооружают (машинки, памятники и пр.) - и главное нет побеждённых, все в шоколаде:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ребята, помогите пожалуйста. Прежде, чем писать в этой теме, попробовала порыть в теме юбилеи, осилила страниц 20, ничего не нашла,  а поиск вообще молчит(( У нас завтра на работе проставляется мужчина, который ушел в 56 на пенсию, но у него не день рождения, а все поздравления которые я нашла связаны именно с "днюхой") Может у кого есть скопированные с форума, или свои наработки, стихи, переделки, или сценки, буду очень благодарна)
Чтобы не засорять тему, лучше в личку)

----------


## Касатик

> Юбилей очень серьезной организации...судьи...про профессию попросили не слова


Юбилей организации я не проводила, а вот 20 летие тр. деят-сти директора - было, только, направление несколько другое (похоронное дело:frown:). Там тоже об организации ничего говорить было нельзя. Нормально прошло, говорили, что очень деликатным, сложным, но нужным делом занимаются, выступления артистов были, игр я не проводила, кричалок тоже...В основном, микрофон передавала для поздравлений, комментировала немного. А так они хорошо меж собой общались и танцевали... Всем понравилось...Ненавязчиво и спокойно, без пафоса...Может быть, твоим другое надо.....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> но у него не день рождения,


Инна, так отталкивайся от Имени, Зодиака, профессии, хобби, зачем мужчине стихотворные диферамбы?

----------


## Волшебники

Девчонки и мальчишки, может у кого есть хорошие слова-поздравления  от пионеров на выпускной. Или мини-сценка для них. 

Одни нашла для выпуска, 6 столбиков по 4 строчки, но они не очень и слова там есть выпить, напиться. И много свадебных и юбилейных вариантов находила, не подходят.

Если есть какие-то варианты, подкиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Shusteer

*laro4ka09*,
Ларочка, спасибо за стихотворение, :flower:  а то я уже свою дочуню в библиотеку отправила и она мне два тома Цветаевой припёрла...Копать не перекопать...
    А на счёт трагизма...да нет просто в тост хочу вот именно эти строчки вкрапить "Красною кистью рябина зажглась, 
Падали листья- ты родилась!...
ну там...Звон разливался от колоколов, 
день был субботний...И что-то ещё...Во-оть!

----------


## Касатик

> нет свидетелей,Ирочка. Свадьба 30 чел. всего


Нат, а зачем разделять на команды народ?
"Свадебный паровозик" - общий, выступления мальчиков, выступления девочек...Я что-то соревнования между командами ж-н - никогда не провожу! Общие конкурсы, общие сказки....О чем ты переживаешь?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> так отталкивайся от Имени, Зодиака, профессии, хобби, зачем мужчине стихотворные диферамбы?
> __________________


НАташ, так я ведь и не просила только стихи, что то, где есть упоминание  о пенсии.

----------


## Волшебники

> У нас завтра на работе проставляется мужчина, который ушел в 56 на пенсию


Я вам что нашла в личку сбросила. Но у меня только стихи.

----------


## Озорная

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,

Инна, вот такой стих без упоминания "днюхи":

*ПЕНСИЯ*

Пенсия - какое слово!
Льется нежно, как ручей.
Ну спроси сейчас любого
Кто не думает о ней?!
Каждый лезет вон из кожи,
Чтоб до пенсии дожить
Лишь на пенсии он может
Жить спокойно, не тужить.
Утром встал себе с кровати
И на пальцах погадал,
И пошел себе спокойно
Куда палец показал.
У начальника не надо
Завсегда отгул просить,
Деньги будет прямо на дом
Почтальон тебе носить.
Если денег маловато
То бутылки собирай
И сдавай себе по блату
Не житье, а просто рай!

----------


## Гвиола

Я,наверное, не так выразилась. Дело не в противопоставлении невесты и жениха,а в соревновательном моменте,после которого я обычно говорю,что они единая команда-родня! А тут действительно родня,только однобокая. И мальчика очень жалко. Надо тактично не напоминать о родителях. Подскажите, как тогда сделать тост за родителей? И ещё...Они оба,хотя и в разных организациях,связаны с автомобилями. Он-зам.начальника какой-то финской фирмы по поставке запчастей,а она-спец.отдела страхования Мерседес Бенц. Что тут можно им предложить? Хотя по профессии он-инженер-эколог,а она-лингвист-переводчик.:smile: Ни дня по профессиям не работали и не будут.

----------


## Инна Р.

> соревнования между командами ж-н - никогда не провожу!


А я провожу, но всегда говорю: делить вас на гостей со стороны ж и н не буду. делимся - как стоим (а стоят уже в кругу) и рукой показываю - чья сторона команды ж, а чья н. , а в конце конкурса (любого такого) можно крикнуть задание - команда ж обнимает команду н и откомментировать - вот все вы теперь родня, вас всех соеденила эта пара...

----------


## evochka2777

> Девчонки и мальчишки, может у кого есть хорошие слова-поздравления от пионеров на выпускной. Или мини-сценка для них.



В этом году делали пионеров, я уже писала. Повторила в теме -
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...12#post2407012
пост 443

----------


## Гвиола

*Ёжик*, Инночка,я тоже так делаю,но в этом случае их соединила не эта пара. Они и так все родственники.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Они и так все родственники.


Наташа, тогда о каком породнении ты хочешь говорить? Мне кажется, что проблеммы совсем нет.

----------


## swinging

> Наташа, тогда о каком породнении ты хочешь говорить? Мне кажется, что проблеммы совсем нет.


Когда это она говорила про породнение? Она хочет не обидеть мальчика, и не упоминая про его родителей сказать тост за... родителей.

Удачи!

----------


## Лина М.

Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли песни с именем Лариса (кроме Добрынинской Киса-Лариса)? И есть  ли песня с именем Денис? Заранее благодарю за ответы.

----------


## Инна Р.

> со стороны жениха даже родители не приедут.


У меня в этом году была свадьба - родня рассорились в загсе и из 4 родителей на банкет пришла только мама невесты... а так, думать о том, как что говорить мне было некогда. И я сказала, как всегда: гости дорогие, а кто на свадьбе бычно самые- самые почетные гости? (все всегда кричат - родители, и тут так же крикнули),аплодисментами приветствуем маму невесты И,О,, и поднимем бокалы за самых родных людей, какие только могут быть у каждого - за родителей... и т.д. - вроде всех отметили, не заостряя внимания, кто, где и почему. Я так поступаю.

----------


## evochka2777

> есть ли песни с именем Лариса


Есть.
Лариса - Шуфутинский "Киса-киса" 
............ - Долина "Маленькая женщина Лариса" 
............ - Жуки "Лариска" 
............ - Трубач "Лора" 
............ - Асмолов "Лариса" 
............ - Киркоров "Киса" 





> И есть ли песня с именем Денис?


Денис - Фактор 2 "Афганистан" 
.......... - Мальчишник "Танцы" 
.......... - Мальчишник "Секс без перерыва"

----------


## Лерченок

> Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли песни с именем Лариса (кроме Добрынинской Киса-Лариса)? И есть  ли песня с именем Денис? Заранее благодарю за ответы.


посмотри вот этот форум,  http://mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?t=10564 
это рубрика имена о тебе и обо мне, там точно есть, и вообще выбор богатый, только вроде бы надо регится, но совсем несложная процедура.Удачи!

----------


## manja

Я понимаю что имеет ввиду Наташа...
здесь не только вопрос как мы об этом думаем, а как не спровоцировать разговоры гостей, вот родители невесты здесь, а жениха нет... думаю разговоры и так и так будут..
Я бы все равно в тосте о родителях говорила бы о обоих сторонах...в общем...и не выделяла бы ничью сторону, даже то что родители невесты здесь а другой стороны нет... 

вот что я могла бы сказать:
*мы появляемся на свет...благодаря нашим родителям и уже за это мы должны им быть благодарны...И еще все мы помним, что родителей не выбирают....Они просто есть...и будут всегда....Они могут быть рядом с нами...или на растоянии....Но они есть и это главное....Помните об этом....На свадьбах принято поднимать тост за родителей, что взрастили такую пару...Очень хорошая традиция на мой взгляд...которая просто приказывает нам всем...налить и поднять бокалы за родных вам людей...Пусть в ваших отношениях и в вашей жизни будут только яркие и счастливые моменты...ВСех гостей прошу сдвинуть бокалы за здоровье и счастье родителей и детей...*вот навскидку...написала..

----------


## Гвиола

*swinging*,Саша,спасибо,что ответил за меня.Я действительно не говорила о породнении. Это на обычных свадьбах я родню,мирю и сближаю новых родственников.Здесь ситуация другая.Не получается провести свадьбу как всегда. Нет ни одного родственника со стороны жениха.(они не приедут) И мама невесты просила не сыпать соль на рану. Это меня и озадачило. Даже просто поднимая бокалы за родителей,разве ему не будет обидно,что в этот день их нет рядом. И пропустить тост я не могу.Невестины-то будут.

*manja*,Манечка,я приблизительно тоже самое начеркала:smile:

----------


## Лерченок

Вопрос к тем кто занимается детскими праздниками. У меня  у знакомой дочка скоро будет отмечать 10 лет и они попросили помочь с праздником. Но не все так просто как кажется. У девочки странные запросы: 
все в стиле Готов ну и тему хелоуина тоже,  детей немного 4 девочки и 1 хлопец,  все готовят себе костюмы и клички по теме праздника: Скелет, Труп невесты:eek:, кто еще пока не знаю, но тема именно такая, антураж помещения украсят костями и черепами со скелетами. Какие конкурсы можно провести в этой тематике, с учетом того что все-таки они еще дети и чтобы ни у кого от страха заикания не случилось:rolleyes:

----------


## Юльчита

> Я все про своих авиаторов...
> Есть идея сделать авиа-угадай-мелодию. 
> Первым делом самолеты, Любите девушки простых романтиков, Под крылом самолета.., Мой голубь сизокрылый, что вспоминается еще?


Нюся, на вскидку :А мне летать охота...
Крылатые качели....
Облака-белокрылые лошадки...
А0студио- Улетаю....
Челси-Летать...
Орлята учатся летать...

----------


## Лина М.

*evochka2777*,
Огромное спасибо. Я и не ожидала, что так много подходящих песен!
 Еще вопрос. 
А У КОГО ЕСТЬ МИНУСОВКА ШАЛАНДЫ ПОЛНЫЕ КЕФАЛИ?????

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики, я доламываю мозг... В пятницу работаю на открытии супер-пупер-магазина. На самое-самое начало, когда звучат зазывалки , записанные заранее, нужна музыка. Сегодня с напарником зациклились на "Коробейниках"... Но как-то "не айс"... Может, есть песенки или мотивчики, которые были бы по теме  и узнаваемые?:rolleyes:
Магазин - просто очень большой супермаркет, без спецнаправления (и тряпочки, и продукты, короче 2 этажа разного товара)

----------


## Курица

> 9 октября женщине 50 лет очень приятная, поэтическая какая-то , по професии гл. бухгалтер большого предприятия.


Оль, это из загашников-не переделка:
БУХГАЛТЕРУ

«Мои года - мое богатство», - пел певец.
Вот вы достигли точки юбилея.
И можете сказать вы, наконец,
Что, как и он, слегка разбогатели.

Хоть туже кошелек не стал у вас,
Оклад не увеличен на работе,
Но вы, сводя свой временный баланс,
В графу «приход» свой опыт занесете.

Еще туда же - прожитые дни,
Что принесли вам радости немало.
А деньги что? Вы ж знаете, они - 
Бумажки. Иль кружочки из металла.

Они, как всем известно, любят счет.
Но счастья все равно не прибавляют.
А счастлив тот, кто радостно живет,
Кто каждый день с улыбкою встречает.

Тем более такой вот, как сейчас:
День праздничный, день на мечту похожий.
И кстати, свой баланс сводя, и нас,
Друзей, в графу «приход» внесите тоже!

----------


## Лерченок

*SONYA_07*,
нашла на том форуме, на который я тебе давала ссылочку, вот архив про Ларис:
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13736744
там песни в архиве:
Arena - The Eyes Of Lara Moon 
Pins - Лора 
Signal - Mina & Lora 
The Shakemakers - Crazy Lora 
Б.Сердюк - Лариска 
Второе Я - Лора.mp3 
Группа Сестра - Лариска 
Небослов - Лара 
Оптимальный вариант - Лара 
Шансонье Макарон и ВИА КОндей - Эх, Лариска! 
Юрий Фиронов - Лара

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А У КОГО ЕСТЬ МИНУСОВКА ШАЛАНДЫ ПОЛНЫЕ КЕФАЛИ?????


с того же музфорума ссылочка:
http://mp3sort.org/u/4/d.php?file=f2...8bc1a9d6bb7063

----------


## Инна Р.

*Мань*, а мне кажется, что вот именно эти две строчки провоцирую подумать: А какие у него родители (все же знают, в каких случаях это говорят) и почему их нету здесь...
Вот если их убрать - тогда правильно: тонко и без намеков (которые можно понять двояко).




> .И еще все мы помним, что родителей не выбирают....Они просто есть...и будут всегда....Они могут быть рядом с нами...или на растоянии....Но

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Вопрос к тем кто занимается детскими праздниками.


Я детскими совсем недавно занялась, но мне понравилось играть в паутину: Две связанные в кольцо резинки бельевые, растягиваю так, что бы получилась вертикальная паутина. Две руки мои и нога помошника и так же  у помошника, а детки пролезают туда сюда... Кто честно признался, что задел паутину - тот выполняет задания фанты... Ну как то так. И ещё нравятся игры с шариками, их можно надувать, ШДМками как мечами драться, сбивать предметы (сложно), гонять тот же надутый круглый шарик,  а он ведь не совсем круглый, так что летит куда хочет... Нравится и будет в тему Укрощение диких пакетиков...

----------


## Лерченок

*marisha612*,
спасибо, просто девочка больно помешана на тематике, хотя наверное правильно, взять любые игры и подбавить им антуража в предисловии к игре. набрать побольше слов: гробики, кости, скелеты, паутина, паук, и каких-то черного юмора  стишков.
например нормальная игра: зарифмуйте слова Гробик-лобик, скелет-пистолет:wink:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну конечно, ведь от подачи материала многое зависит!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Дело не в противопоставлении невесты и жениха,а в соревновательном моменте,после которого я обычно говорю,что они единая команда-родня!


Вот  из этой фразы я и услышала о породнении. Не буду соваться больше, раз не правильно понято. :frown:

----------


## Гвиола

*VETER NAMERENJA*,Иришечка,не обижайся и,пожалуйста,совайся:smile:!!!
Вообще,свадьба-супер! Костюмы не нужны,аукционы торта и гадание на первенца тоже. Только с караваем будут молодых встречать дедушка и две бабушки. Щас буду голову ломать,как это преподнести!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> зарифмуйте слова Гробик-лобик,


Положили дядю в гробик
Все его целуют в лобик!
Прикольненько!:biggrin:

----------


## Лерченок

> Положили дядю в гробик
> Все его целуют в лобик!
> Прикольненько!


и как продолжение - А потом положить единственного мальчика на диванчик и все девочки его должны поцеловать, а он не должен засмеяться:smile:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сижу в прострации...
Читаю ветку юбилеи...раздается звонок - снять и *провести* юбилей...
Встречаемся завтра...
Девочки-специалисты по юбилеям, подскажите, пожалуйста, с чего начать, на что обратить внимание...заранее благодарна...
Просто это меня как то выбило...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки мои!!! Кто вел казахскую свадьбу!!! Настала и моя очередь!!! 150 человек, молодежь!!! КАЗАХИ!!! но живут все на Урале! Просят казахские элементы в торжестве использовать!!! Надо к 21 ноября! Думаю Инну Анатольевну к этому моменту выцеплю... может поможет! Но вдруг кто еще сталкивался? Можно в личку, чтоб не засорять!:rolleyes: :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Сообщение от Гвиола
> 
> 
> 				Положили дядю в гробик
> Все его целуют в лобик!
> Прикольненько!
> 
> 
> и как продолжение - А потом положить единственного мальчика на диванчик и все девочки его должны поцеловать, а он не должен засмеяться




Жесть!!!!!!!! :cool:

----------


## Shusteer

*Курица*,
СПасибо, Танечка! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*bycmarina*,
Какая иформация есть о юбиляре?

----------


## Курица

*Shusteer*,
Оль, я чего ты запрет поставила на отправление тебе личных сообщений? Я тут еще порылась в загашниках-вон что твоему "милому бухгалтеру" отыскала:
*ПЕСЕНКА-ПЕРЕДЕЛОЧКА* на начало:


_на мотив "Вмсте весело шагать"_

Вместе весело шагать по просторам,
По просторам, по просторам.
Про балансы напевать лучше хором,
Лучше хором, лучше хором.

Пр: Цифра к цифре, цифра к цифре
Будут в дебете,
А весёлые частушки будут в кредите,
Сценки разные сыграем, викторины разгадаем,
Чтоб активам и пассивам было весело!

Так давайте же все станем друзьями,
Все друзьями, все друзьями,
Праздничный баланс составим с вами,
Вместе с вами, вместе с вами.

ПР: тот же
=
_НА МОТИВ"Если у вас нету тети".._.
Если у вас нет главбуха,
Отчеты тогда не для вас,
И не видеть, как оба уха,
Премию вам,
Премию вам,
Премию вам и аванс!
И - аванс!

Припев:

Директор гремит басами,
Бухгалтер считает медь!
Думайте сами, решайте сами,
Кого вам и что вам иметь!
Думайте впредь!

Если у вас нет доходов,
Налоги тогда по нулям,
И в хорошее время года
Отпуск зачем,
Отпуск зачем,
Отпуск зачем нужен вам?
Нужен вам?

Припев.

Если у вас нету льготы,
То значит вы не инвалид,
И рюмку, как все с Новым годом,
Можете вы,
Можете вы,
Сами друг другу налить!
Сами налить!

Припев
=
На мотив песни « Погоня»

Усталость забыта- отчёт впереди,
И снова бухгалтер ночами не спит!
И нет нам покоя ни ночью, ни днём;
Расчёты, отчётность, расчёты, отчётность
И справки сдаём!


И требуют денег налоги платить,
Вот срок поджимает и надо вносить…
И снова бухгалтер всю ночь напролёт
Считает страницы, считает страницы
И сводит отчёт.


Быть может, директор нас сможет понять:
Компьютер поставить, зарплату поднять,
Совместно решаем с ним массу проблем,
Чтоб солнце удачи, чтоб солнце удачи
Светило нам всем!

Мы варим варенье и смотрим кино,
Рожаем детишек, стучим в домино…
Мы многое можем, умеем считать,
Давно научились, давно научились
Свой труд уважать.
=
"Узелок"А.Апиной

1.Выбрала работу, да не угадала:
Вовсе не об этом в детстве я мечтала...
Я баланс слепила из того, что было,
А потом итоги долго подводила.

Пр:Все бумаги сложены,
В папочки положены,
Это, видно, мне судьбой
На всю жизнь заложено.

2. Калькулятор сломан, кончились чернила,
И, наверно, что-то в спешке я забыла.
Сдали мы отчёты и опять по новой,
Ну, когда же будет все совсем готово?

Пр: тот.

3. Всё в семье в порядке, дома муж и дети,
Это моё счасье на большой планете.
И решат проблемы, и решат заботы,
Если мои мысли заняты работой.

Пр: тот.

ВОТ ЭТИ ПЕСЕНКИ (как идея) можно исполнить четырем группам гостей, которых поделить, используя Анжеллины "Времена года"(то есть кто в какое время года на свет появился),причем каждый АнсамбЭль себя должен назвать, представить, и исполнить...Это я так...мысли вслух...


*Поздравление Жириновского*
Однозначно!
Монолог-поздравление В. Жириновского к юбилею бухгалтера.
Добрый день всем, кто сидит! Кто еще не сел — посадим! Да, я к вам обра¬щаюсь! Где аплодисменты? Я подожду! (После аплодисментов.) Нормально! Я без аплодисментов не могу выступать! Дорогая наша труженица, вот ты и набралась... то есть подобралась к возрасту, когда можно позволить себе все! Ты поняла, я говорю о Камасутре. Работать тебе не обязательно, у тебя муж, дети есть. И потом: ты не простая русская баба, ты, родная моя, бухгалтер, а женщина-бухгалтер — она, как калькулятор, прибавляет проблемы, отнимает время, умножает расходы, делит имущество... Шутка. Кстати, у меня для тебя подарок: стихотворение!

Есть женщины в русских селеньях,
Их бабами просто зовут.
Слона на скаку остановят
И хобот ему оторвут!
Зовут их бухгалтерами,
Не путайте с нижним бельем.
Красивые, умные, милые,
Я вами навеки сражен!
Скажу однозначно: родные,
В душе я люблю вас давно.
И брошу к чертям я Госдуму,
И к вам перееду в село!
=
Сплелись в один большой узор цветы и травы,
Рисунок ярок, мил, причудлив, элегантен!
Природа хочет вместе с нами Вас поздравить,
Очаровательный наш, милый наш бухгалтер!

Сегодня звонче песни птиц неугомонных,
И облака кружатся в вальсе в небе жарком,
А лето красное сегодня встало с трона,
Чтоб ЛИЧНО Вам вручить прекрасные подарки.

Наш коллектив не будет слишком многословен:
Желаем Вам здоровья, счастья и удачи!
Желаем радости, веселья, ну, а кроме -
Прожить сто лет ещё - лишь так, а не иначе!

Ещё желаем быть всегда такой красивой,
Такой отзывчивой, какой всегда Вас знали.
Вас очень ценят, очень любят в коллективе,
Вы в трудолюбии для всех примером стали!

Чтоб дебет с кредитом всегда у Вас сходился!
Не беспокоила налоговая чтобы!
Ну, а на даче - дом скорее возводился!
Ведь пригласите нас “обмыть” домишко новый?!

Не многословны мы, стараемся короче:
Желаем Вам в Крыму чудесно отдохнуть!
Но только помните, без Вас мы, между прочим,
Скучать, грустить и тосковать все будем тут.

Но миг придёт - вся в южном бронзовом загаре
Вы распахнёте дверь родного филиала!
Так будет позже!.. А сегодня - розы дарим
В честь юбилея Вам. Под громкий звон бокалов!
=

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> bycmarina,
> Какая иформация есть о юбиляре?


Да. напиши-поможем!!! :067:

----------


## Shusteer

> Оль, я чего ты запрет поставила на отправление тебе личных сообщений?


Я честное слово ничего не ставила!! :frown:Я же чайник...Может какую кнопку не ту нажала балда, А как теперь быть?:redface:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Поздравление Жириновского


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!

----------


## Lena_Bond

Дорогие форумчане, выручайте! У моей заведующей юбилей 50 лет Я муз.руководитель в детском саду - как проводить детские праздники - знаю, а  мероприятия для взрослых - никакого опыта. Уже несколько дней читаю материалы форума. От обилия информации уже голова "квадратная" - материала много интересного нашла, а вот  общая идея юбилея никак не придумывается. От чего плясать, подскажите:rolleyes: 
И еще - моя заведующая в прошлом тоже музрук.

----------


## чижик

[QUOTE=Yuli4ka]
Положили дядю в гробик
Все его целуют в лобик!
Прикольненько!
Ржала так, что не передать! ни фига запросы у малышей! Может, всё таки какое-нибудь путешествие в пещеру присобачить? А там паутина, сундук с кладом - ну и пару скелетиков тогда не так страшно....А то Хичкок просто какой-то! и чего про айболита не хотят?:biggrin:

----------


## vz_event

marisha612

Вот делала проводы невесты в восточном стиле, могут игры пригодиться
1.конкурс на самое короткое и филосовско-лаконичное поздравление-пожелание


    2.     Мужчины делают ебе чалму на голове из полотенца.. Это для женщин обертывание волос после душа «чалмой» обычная процедура, а вот над стараниями мужчин сделать это на время вы вволю насмеетесь. 

3. Белое солце пустыни. Конкурсы по фильму. Парам. Быстрее сьеть (чтонить) типа икра и запить девушка поит ложечкой парня (как Сухова поили из чайника)



4. На востоке говорят очень красивые комплементы. Чего только стоит «ты рахат лукум моей жизни», «ты затмеваешь своей красотой солнце» и так далее.
Задание для Олега. Сказать 20 комплементов Малике.

5. Игры быстро медленно (под быструю танцевать медленно, под медленную быстро)

6.Если б я был султан.(песня переделка)


7. Поцелуйные конкурсы. Для молодых  (на востоке скромные)

8. Игра с повторением движений  восточного танца парней после девушек.

9        Помните – на арабской свадьбе должно звенеть золото и шуршать шелка –конкурс по закидыванию монет в баночку.

10. Сон жениха( сказка с ролями)

11. Скоростное поедание рахат-лукума без помощи рук)))))


12.        На востоке родители молодых составляют «брачный договор» о правах и бязонностях сторон. Родителям бумагу с ручкой – пусть придумают и озвучат самые нелепые обязанности жениха и невесты друг перед другом.

    13.     Восточные люди скромны, поэтому все конкурсы с «интимной» подоплекой отменяются, а вот соревнование на самое большое колечко из кальянного дыма будет вполне уместно)))))))
14. Так же битва на арабских скакунах жениха и коварного падишаха Сулеймана, который решит украсть Малику.


15. Вырезать сердце ножницами, кто быстрее


Для востока свойственно неторопливость и расслебленность, поэтому хорошо бы на самом деле заказать кольян и пригласить тансовщиц с танцами.

----------


## Касатик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где национальные танцы посмотреть?
Очень захотелось провести "Президентов"
США
ЮАР
Греция
Финляндия
ФРГ
Украина
Япония
Англия
Испания?

----------


## vz_event

Далее...
Из традиций казахских ели только "Ак жол"-светлый путь
Это когда молодые в ресторане проходят от дверей до своего стола по беой дорожке (простобелая ткань), которая символизирует чистую легкую дорогу жизни для молодоженов.
Проходит это под песню традиционную жар-жар:
http://files.mail.ru/0WUB92

А так все, бет-ашар (когда открывается лицо невесты) вряд ли будут делать, еще есть той -батар, застольные песни. Вообщем даже в Казахастане сейчас, редко делают свадьбы с соблюдением все традиционных элементов.

Вот подборка казахских свадебных песен
http://www.video-montager.ru/showthread.php?t=7709

А под эту казахскую группу К7, у меня молодожены танцую танец под зонтом, там прям такие слова "танец под дождем, только мы вдвоем, под одним танцуем зонтом..."   
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/425/42516.shtml

Если, что-то надо спрашивай :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Касатик.а что за президенты, не подскажешь?

----------


## Сильва

Прошу подсказки у детских аниматоров. В следующие выходные детский день здоровья  в классе у младшего. Идут на природу дети и родители - знакомиться поближе, оч-чень _активный_ актив. :biggrin: В одной группе садика были 10 человек, там сдружились, вместе часто отдыхали, играли с детьми. Но это не наша группа была. а теперь - в одном классе. Пока родители не знают, чем я занимаюсь, готовятся вроде...:rolleyes: Но, конечно, всплывёт во время нашего общения... Нужно сделать что-то, чем можно удивить, что-то такое, чего они ещё не делали. Хочется расставить все точки сразу. Я вообще-то по детским не сильно, немножко знаю специфику, и только. Плюс школа аниматоров в Песчаном. :Ok: 

Сложность - нет музыки вообще! Готовлю тоннель, эстафеты. Детей 30 человек! Я буду не в образе, просто мама. Подскажите подвижные игры для шестилеток, не командные, пожалуйста, с родителями я как-то разберусь. :Aga: 
Лучше - в личку. Спасибо!

----------


## vz_event

Еще, милые форумчане, у меня будет свадьба путешествие во времени  столы. опять будут названы по эпохам, то есть люди..
1. Мафиози 
2. Стиляги
3. Пионеры
4. Диско (не знаю как 80-е назвать)
5. Новые русские ))

Может у кого есть картинки, я хочу распечатать их и на столы, пока нашла мафиози и пионеров....
Заранее пасибо :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*vz_event*,



> Может у кого есть картинки, я хочу распечатать их и на столы


Без проблем находятся любые картинки. Задай в поисковой машине, например на Майле и тебе выкинет в разделе Картинки - кучи картинок, только успевай выбирать!

[IMG]http://*********ru/884655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Helga597

> ...раздается звонок - снять и провести юбилей...
> Встречаемся завтра... подскажите, пожалуйста, с чего начать, на что обратить внимание...


Марина, возможно, уже ты встретилась или встречаешься с юбиляром. Но работа еще предстоит, поэтому, конечно же, нужно корректоно , но максимально много узнать о главном герое вечера - от рождения, его мечтаний в детстве, любимых занятиях, фильмах, книгах, гастрономических пристрастиях. Я послезавтра веду юбилей мужчине, который выдавал в августе замуж дочь (свадьбу тоже вела я) , человек сложный, по какой-то причине попросил не говорить о родителях (это бывает крайне редко!), не вспоминать о детстве... Так что остается  - хобби, у него их много, плюс друзья, дети, жена, работа. А вообще я всегда пользуюсь анкетой, которую составила, когда начала заниматься юбилеями, правда, все еще пополняю ее вопросами. Словом, получив максимальную информацию, приступай е делу! Удачи, обращайся!  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,кто делает перетанцовки.На имена Ксения-Максим песен маловато,я сделала перетанцовку "Ссора с примирением". (и моими комментариями)
1. Представьте друг друга(включается музыка),начинается действо. Сначала невеста,потом жених,кульминация- звон разбитой посуды "Я тебе не верю", стук сердца(в это время предлагаю им простить друг друга) Он просит прощения,она прощает. Далее слова любви друг другу!
Вот такая нарезочка(кратко.Подробные объяснения через личку). Если кому-то надо....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Helga597*,
*Shusteer*,
 Мне сейчас важна любая инфа, потому как юбилеи для меня - неизвестная область... Если можно, то скинь пожалуйста анкету, по которой ты узнаешь, что обычно надо на юбилее...
Тут загвоздка в чем? Коллектив хочет сделать своей сотруднице в тайне подарок, она не знает ничего об этом. Нет, она, конечно, знает, что будет стол, как у нас принято, но что ей хотят сделать еще и праздник души, она и не догадывается, потому что у нас в местности, как я уже писала, это не принято...:frown:
Вот я думаю, может через дочку узнать что-то о маме?
Коллектив - бухгалтера, юбилярше - 60 лет...зам.главбуха. Трое детей, 4-ро внуков.
*Курица*,
Таня, ты что экстрасенс? Буквально через час кидаешь песни про бухгалтеров...Мистика какая-то...
А еще у нее сыновья близнецы - летчики-вертолетчики, и еще будут гости- МЧС.
Возраст-от 30 до 60, но больше людей от 40 до 50...

----------


## zizi

Всем привет. У меня просьба. Невеста сказала, что выкупа у них не будет , но жених к родителям за ней приедет. Что им там говорить и делать. Без конкурсов всяких, просто как-то нужно организовать, чтоб не сидели молча и скучно. 
Помогите,плиз! :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

Девочки и мальчики, скажите кто может укоротить уже готовую нарезку?У меня танцевальный марафон, он замечательный, но некоторые моменты затянуты немного.У меня аж три программы по нарезке песен, а вот как потом соединять, я еще не научилась.Надо к субботе. Пожалуйста, откликнитесь профи в этой области.  :Oj:

----------


## Семушка

Уважаемые, коллеги приглашаем Вас на семинар.  

Мастер-класс дает Ананьина Марина Юрьевна

• Диплом 3 степени Всероссийского конкурса ведущих развлекательных программ «Нижегородские потешки 2000» г. Нижний Новгород 
• Лауреат Всероссийского фестиваля Новогодних игровых программ «Дед Мороз 2000» г. Москва 
• Лауреат Всероссийского фестиваля Новогодних игровых программ «Дед Мороз 2000» - «Лучшая Снегурочка взрослых программ фестиваля» г. Москва 
• Лауреат Международного фестиваля новогодних игровых программ «Дед Мороз – 2001» 
• Лауреат Международного фестиваля новогодних игровых программ «Дед Мороз – 2002» - «Лучшая игровая программа для клубов и ресторанов», «Лучшая авторская работа» 
• «Мастер хорошего настроения» - 2003, конкурс ведущих игровых программ (Еланчик) 
• Преподаватель «Школы мастеров хорошего настроения 2008» 
• Автор сборников «Выпускной граммофон», «Выпускной граммофон -2», «Ах, эта свадьба», «На все случаи жизни», «С Новым годом, господа», «Новогодний тариф», «Новогодний коктейль» и т.д. 
Программа семинара
Свадебное торжество:
- свадебная прелюдия, застольные приветствия, презентация свадебных званий, свадебные предсказания, тосты;
- игровые программы: «Про любовь», «Рецепт счастья» 
Новогодний корпоратив: 
- «Новогодний бисквит»: тосты, музыкальные советы, новогодние пожелания; 
-игровые моменты: «5 минут», «Новогодний раунд», «Все как дети в Новый год», «Новогоднее веселье».
-Игровые программы: «Телячья свадьба», «Новогодний карнавал», «Новогодний парад звезд», «Шоу с тиграми». 

Семинар проводится: 18 октября 2009 г., с 11:30 – 19:00 
Адресг. Москва, м. Савеловская, ул. Большая Новодмитровская, д.14, бизнес центр, главный вход (синий козырек), через КПП на улицу в кафе «Ланч-парк»
Стоимость семинара 2200рублей (обед и кофе-брейк включены)

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужна нарезка на имена Юрий и Татьяна, у кого есть пожалуйста пришлите!  :flower: 

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Касатик

Девочки, *Юрий Борисович* приносит свои глубокие извинения всем, кому не отвечает на письма в личке - у него барахлит Интернет!!! Скоро все должно наладиться и он всем ответит. Обращение к *Ольге -63* особое, Олечка, прости, пожалуйста, что не смог помочь, ....техника есть техника! :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## кикимаджа

Сори, я наверное уже всех замучала своими просьбами о совете, но я еще только учусь и поэтому...
Такая ситуация, у меня свадьба в эту субботу, на предварительных встречах с молодыми договорились о том, что каравая не будет и мы будем просто ленточку перерезать. А только, что они позвонили и поставили меня перед фактом, что каравай таки будет и нужно переписать сценарий под каравай. Как быть в таких ситуациях, тем более что это не желание молодых а желание их родителей.

----------


## Helga597

> Тут загвоздка в чем? Коллектив хочет сделать своей сотруднице в тайне подарок, она не знает ничего об этом


Классно! Какие молодцы коллеги! А если бы еще было бы возможным ее и привести в зал, где накрыт стол без предварительного приглашения!... :Ok:  
И в этом конкретном случае выход такой- опрос коллег о том, какая она, не только как сотрудница. Вот , например, на предстоящий корпоратив девчонки-инициаторы и организаторы мне практически о каждом дают зарисовочку, с какими-то изюминками, приколами, часто употребляемыми фразами этим человеком. А уж из этого моНО извлечь кое-что. Одна, например, любит решительно сказать: "ЩА! Я их в ласты обую!". Я думаю, что это и обыграю так - приглашу ее, ласты ей , она станцуует танец маленьких утят, потом приглашу кого-то из друзей выручить ее, потанцуют в паре (по одной ласте на брата) и сделаю 2 команды, перейдем на эстафетную игру. Это - как пример, что за малейшую зацепку нужно хвататься!А  через дочь нужно бы узнать более тонкие вещи. Напишу в личку, чтобы не засорять эфир!

----------


## shoymama

*Касатик*,
Срочно иди на почту. ТАбе пакет! (3)

----------


## Helga597

> позвонили и поставили меня перед фактом, что каравай таки будет и нужно переписать сценарий под каравай. Как быть в таких ситуациях, тем более что это не желание молодых а желание их родителей.


Так позвонил КТО? Молодые или роители? А кто платит? :wink: И какие проблемы? сделай каравай! Что там переписывать, кому? Им нужно предоставить тектс о каравае?!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Helga597*,
Классная идея :Ok:  Буду двигаться в этом направлении.

----------


## Викторинка

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Ира! Встречай почту!

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
> Таня, ты что экстра*сенс*? Буквально через час кидаешь песни про бухгалтеров...Мистика какая-то...


*bycmarina*,
НЕА, Марин,:wink: *Сенс* у нас - Аня, а я...просто прониклась твоим



> Мне сейчас важна любая инфа, потому как юбилеи для меня - неизвестная область...


..- и полезла в свои  "загашники", а что, думаю, у меня про этих милых  бухгалтеров имеется?
Рада, если пригодится! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*vz_event*,



> 5. Новые русские )


вот это  у тебя есть?

*ПРИЗНАНИЕ В ЛЮБВИ НОВОГО РУССКОГО*

Мадам, я, чисто, очарован,
Я раб, в натуре, Ваших глаз.
Базара нет, я околдован,
Мне мил конкретно образ Ваш.
Я не пойму, какого хрена,
Что, блин, со мной произошло...
В моей душе, мля, перемены
Конкретно всколыхнули всё!
Я, блин, попал, мне нет спасенья -
Сорвало башню, кипит кровь...
Я въехал в тему - нет сомнений,
Меня пробило на любовь!:biggrin:
=
*БРАТУХИ ОТДАЮТ СЕСТРУХУ*

1 брат:
Тебе, Андрей , сегодня, как пацану крутому,
сеструху мы вручаем без всякого облома.
Люби ее конкретно - чувихи лучше нет
И от братвы в натуре прими один совет.

2 брат:
В своем райпо капусты побольше  наруби,
И клевый внедорожник быстрей жене купи.
Как только мы по Ольке конкретно заскучаем.
Она сюда примчится,  и вместе загуляем.

1 брат:
Ну, а тебе, сеструха, мы скажем без обмана.
Андрей-мужик конкретный, вобщем ,без изъяна.
Очень респектабельный, весь такой крутой.
Клево упакованный, деловой такой.

2 брат:
Ремонт кончайте в хате, рожайте там детей
Без всякого базара, короче, поскорей.
По- братски поздравляем и дружно скажем вам
В натуре, наливайте - и выпьем по сто грамм.
=
Еще есть "Диплом конкретного чувака (с отличием)-девочки выставляли в* Документах* и музык.файл "Штаны в полосочку, кепарик в клеточку" ( вот, закачала на Депозит:http:/*************.com/files/7tc607oj3 )
Если надо-пиши-пришлю!:wink:

----------


## Марина Дудник

ОЙ и у меня имеется по Браткам ко свадебке!!!:rolleyes:

Брачующимся  в  день  свадьбы.


Вы – типа  одуванчики,
Фартовые  тюльпанчики,
Как  пестик  и  тычинка,
Короче,  блин, картинка!

Что  в  белом -   та  лучиста,
И,  без  понтов,  пушиста,
Без  водки  и  вина
Братву  пьянит  она.

С  такой  бы  классной  шмарой
На  месяц  на  Канары,
Да  баксов  чтоб  мешок
Конкретно  пялил в  бок!

И  ты  пацан  не  хилый
(Бог  не  обидел  силой),
И  стать  твоя – на  «ять»
Девуленьке  под  стать!

Живите  сладко,  вольно,
Без  косяков,  прикольно,
И,  радуя  себя,
Гуляйте  от  рубля!

 Желаю  Вам,  короче,
Угаров  первой  ночи,
Лет  так  на  пятьдесят,
И  кучу  пацанят!!!

Подводка:
Входит  первый  охранник:
-Всем  стоять,  (сидеть).

Обхлопывает  2  -3  мужчин,  зорко  оглядывает  зал,  говорит  в  микрофон  на  лацкане  пиджака:
-Первый,  первый,  всё  чисто  можно  заходить

Входит  БОС  со  вторым  охранником.
Второй  охранник  ставит  стул,  на  который  садится  БОС,  нога  на  ногу,  начинает  читать  поданный  ему  документ.  Когда  прочтёт  высыпает  из  принесённого  пакета  на  поднос  деньги,  кричит  «Горько».

Первый  охранник  в  микрофон:

-Пятый,  пятый,  машину  к  подъезду.  Первый  пошел!

Первый  уходит  охранник,  проверяя  безопасность,  затем  БОС,  затем,  прикрывая,  второй  охранник.

----------


## Озорная

*vz_event,*

Вероника, вот тут о стилягах

http://www.60-e.ru/moda/stiljagi_v_sssr/

http://www.cccp.kg/stati/60-stiljagi.html

http://prikol.i.ua/view/254449/

----------


## Масяня

прошу отозваться тех, кому известны координаты Марины - Гармонии... Хотелось бы оказать не только душевную поддержку...

----------


## syaonka

Девчёнки и мальчишки! Поделитесь , пожалуйста какой-нибудь забойной кричалочкой для женщины .Зовут Рита! 
Спасибо заранее всем , кто откликнется! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Масяня*,Танюшка-курица выкладывала её телефон.Кажется,в беседке. Я звонила,она держится молодцом.

----------


## Irishka

Ребята! Мне срочно нужно что-нибудь с именем Раиса. Или какая-то викторина, или песенные конкурсы, хотя бы что-нибудь. Если у кого-нибудь что-то есть - буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Озорная

*syaonka*,

Ира, вот тут  *Вятушка* выкладывала, посмотри пост 4273

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28798&page=285

А вот тут Оля  *shoymama*, пост 495

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126563&page=33

А вот эту не записала, кто выкладывал, сорри...

*Кричалка для юбилярши "Брысь!"
*
Никуда от лет не денешься, 
Хоть бальзамом изотрись,
Но болезням и безденежью
Ты скажи сегодня "Брысь!"

Будь, Наташа, ты упорна и с невзгодами борись.
А печалям-огорчениям ты задорно крикни…

Будь стройна ты и красива, грациозна словно рысь
Дням унылым и тоскливым очень громко крикни…

Ублажи, как можешь, мужа,
За детей своих молись,
А коль будет в жизни стужа, ты скажи ей "Ну-ка…

Чаще смейся улыбайся, аэробикой займись,
А реформам и Чубайсам ты скажи смелее…

Будь всегда ты расторопной
И спать вовремя ложись,
А заботам допотопным ещё разик громко ….

И размер зарплаты чудной
Пусть стремится резко ввысь
Ты обыденности нудной с нами крикни громко …

И пусть Кипр тебе не снится, до него ты доберись
Мыслям "Это невозможно!" ты тверди почаще…

Мечты не знают пусть преграды
И всегда стремяться ввысь,
Ну а мыслям безотрадным ты скажи скорее…

----------


## syaonka

*Ozornaya*,
 Наташа ,Спасибо! :flower:  Побежала смотреть! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Ребята! Мне срочно нужно что-нибудь с именем Раиса.


http:/*************.com/files/piajvsqi9
Пожалуйста, Халявочка, РАИСА тебе, не абы что, конечно, но- хоть что-то... :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки!!! А хде у нас Хеллоуин? Пните в нужном направлении???!!!

----------


## Курица

> Хеллоуин?


посмотри тут: http://www.prazdnuem.ru/holidays/halloween/ 
http://www.maskarad.org/scenarii/halloween.html

----------


## Марина Дудник

Танечка, спасибки!!! А у нас тут нет темы? Вроде было? Или глюк?:eek:

----------


## Озорная

*Irishka*,

Ира, вот тебе про Раису тост, если надо больше про само имя, шумни, кину в личку, а то, там многА букАфф...

*РАИСА* 

Имя *Раиса* - древнегреческое, означает оно "покорная" и "уступчивая". В этом сполна проявилось чувство юмора древних греков: Раиса кажется уступчивой, покорной и робкой лишь на первый взгляд. На самом же деле свои интересы она отстаивает с необычайной решительностью, доказывая огромную волю и силу характера. Возможно, за это Раиса всегда пользуется авторитетом в своем окружении. Выпьем же за Раису - женщину заботливую и хозяйственную, хранительницу домашнего очага!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> тем более что это не желание молодых а желание их родителей.


Катюша, желание родителей учитывать надо. Но важно, кто оплачивыает свадьбу. Если всё делают молодые, обязательно с ними посоветоваться и именно их реншение доминантное.
 Если помогают родители, или они всё делают, то с молодыми надо обговорить, что и как. Например кусать они хотят или ломать. Бывают разные женихи и невесты.
Кто-то категорически против кусания, другим всё равно, а третьи брезгуют грязными руками ломать.
Теперь по поводу "переписать сценарий", мне кажется, громко сказала. Весь сценарий встречи с караваем займёт не более 5-10 минут. Поэтому переписывать не обязательно всё. Добавить к своему, уже готовому.
Речь мамы жениха. Сказать маме, о чём должна говорить она с караваем ( иногда мамы не знают).
Построить гостей с той же ленточкой или в зале или перед караваем. Интерпритаций может быть просто уйма.




> Всем привет. У меня просьба. Невеста сказала, что выкупа у них не будет , но жених к родителям за ней приедет. Что им там говорить и делать. Без конкурсов всяких, просто как-то нужно организовать, чтоб не сидели молча и скучно.
> Помогите,плиз!


Молодцы. Креативно. Жених может подарить букет невесты и специально для видео фильма попросить её руки ( ещё раз). Включить музыку Арбат " Я хочу. чтоб ты стала моею женой." Раскрыть шампанское и все, кто в этотмомент в комнате, дают напутствие перед ЗАГСом.
Как мне нравятся такие неординарные пары!

_[QUOTE=vz_event]Еще, милые форумчане, у меня будет свадьба путешествие во времени столы. опять будут названы по эпохам, то есть люди..
1. Мафиози
2. Стиляги
3. Пионеры
4. Диско (не знаю как 80-е назвать)
_

 Кто-нибудь расскажите мне про эту фишку. как, для чего и что они потом делают? Можно в личку. Меня очень заинтриговала такая идея, а по поисковику не могу найти. Какое слово не вбиваю, выходит не то. Буду очень признательна

----------


## Irishka

Курочка, Наташенька, спасибо! Пригодится, то что подкинули! :flower:

----------


## Helga597

> прошу отозваться тех, кому известны координаты Марины - Гармонии... Хотелось бы оказать не только душевную поддержку...


Светуська! Я тебя поддерживаю! Танюшка! Может кинешь в личку координаты?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Курица*,
 И мне координаты, Танечка, какой день думаю об этом. Как все сейчас дорого. 
 Слова словами, они поддерживают силу духа. Но хочется помочь и по другому

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коллеги, простите меня - тупого пользователя, но прошу или дать ссылочку, или пошагово еще раз описать как выставлять музыкальные файлы, т. е заливать.  Обязуюсь сохранить ваше учение и больше не задавать тупых вопросов. Хочу педагогам песенку для работы выставить классную

----------


## maknata

*Svetllana*,
 Светуль, открываешь в новом окне страничку с файлообменником. К примеру http:/*************.com/ru/signup.php?ref=zerkalo43759, жмёшь upload, жмёшь "обзор", выбираешь на своём компе то что хочешь загрузить, и жмёшь "загрузить". Ждёшь, пока зальется, тебе выдаст ссылочку, её копируешь и выставляешь на форуме.

----------


## vz_event

Друзья, насчет названий столов...
Просто я давно использую не нумерацию, это обычно. банально, а любые названия исходя от тематики или просто гостей сидящих за столами...
Если в стиле путешествия, то каждый стол это страна, обыгрываем флагами сраны, любыми элементами.
если в стиле сказки, то столы были :рыцарский, королевский, княжеский, купеческий и т.д.
Если путешествие во времени, то по эпохам...
если нет тематики, то просто прикольные подбираем названия: дом жениха, дом невесты (еси за разными столами сидят), друзья по счастью (друзья), парниковый эффект (если одни парни за столом), девчячий переполох (если подруги сидят), с работы исходя от спицифики компании..ну т.д.
Заметила это безумно гостям нравится, они приходят, смотрят где сидят и вместе нумерации видят прикольное место, которое ещут например по флагам :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...84e78c3b694f08
Дорогие педагоги, обратите внимание, пригодится в работе!

----------


## maknata

Ребята, у кого есть готовая перетанцовка Юля+Сергей И Оля+ Игорь? Накачала песен, но склеить слепить не могу - просто не успеваю, зашиваюсь, млин. Каждый день репетиции + дописываю-переписываю сценарии, на выходных работаю + готовим осеннюю ярмарку + отчёт.. Млин, башка кругом идёт и мозги закипают...

----------


## Гвиола

*maknata*,Натусь,готовых нет,но склеить могу. Кидай песни!

----------


## maknata

*Гвиола*,
 Наталь, да мне их дольше кидать, чем клеить:frown:

----------


## koluchka

*maknata*,
сейчас сделаю!

----------


## Shusteer

Дорогие Танечка-Курочка и Людочка-Оптимистка1 Вдохновившись вашим опытом я первый раз в жизни сама переделала-досочиняла тост в СИХАХ(раньше такого не было...)Хотела соблюсти Цветаевский размер, но...видно это очень сложно...За основу взяла творчество Г.Опариной. Посмотрите что получилось, буду сегодня его читать в честь юбиляра.
Наша именинница Татьяна
Так светла, скромна, тиха...
Мы сегодня, право, неустанно
Будем славить Вас и в прозе и в стихах!

Ласковое ВАше обоянье
Словно солнца лучь средь хмурых дней!
Ваша доброта и пониманье
К вам притягивает множество людей.

В Вашу честь красным красна рябина
Листья кружат в вальсе непогоды
Я пытаюсь как Цветаева Марина 
Сочинить Вам праздничную оду...

Пожелать Вам крепкого здоровья
Радости на долгий бабий век
Чтоб везде встречали Вас с любовью,
Потому что -золотой Вы человек!

Может ещё подкорректируете? А? Плиз!!! :Oj: ...А почему так в Цветаеву "вцепилась" -незнаю....Внешность юбилярши навеяла и какая-то утончённость натуры...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Друзья, насчет названий столов...





> если нет тематики, то просто прикольные подбираем названия: дом жениха, дом невесты (еси за разными столами сидят), друзья по счастью (друзья), парниковый эффект (если одни парни за столом), девчячий переполох (если подруги сидят), с работы исходя от спицифики компании..ну т.д.


девчонки! а как и когда вы обыгрываете эти названия столов?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> maknata,Натусь,готовых нет,но склеить могу.


Наташ, научи в личке склеивать. Тоже хочу сама этим заниматься.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Дорогие Танечка-Курочка и Людочка-Оптимистка1 Вдохновившись вашим опытом


Я уже год вдохновляюсь, но увы, кроме белого размытого стих....даже стихом не назовёшь. ничего не выходит. Молодца

----------


## Монечка

Добрый день дорогие форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти что нибуть к выборам? Агитпредставление, стихи, сценки, переделки песен, что нибудь? Будте добры, помогите! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Shusteer

> Я уже год вдохновляюсь,


За то, Ксенечка, я на твои идеи смоьрю и облизываюсь...а ничего придумать у самой не получается...:frown:

----------


## Dimona

Приветствую Всех! Сейчас готовлю концерт к 25 летию атомной станции (только от имени своего цеха). Очень нужна *минусовка к песне Гайтана "Тайные желания" без бэк-вокала*.
 И еще, просить так просить, написала на эту песню переделочку (припев будет петь хор), прочтите плз, может чего-то переделать.

Є в світі станція
ОП ЗАЕС
Енергофункція
чудо з чудес
працюють профі тут
і ти і я
життєвий інститут
це станція

Пр. Атомна є станція
це майбутнє нації
Пісня летить
В небо, в синьооку блакить

Запорізька станція
ось тобі овації
хай чують всі
по всій землі

Шість блоків будуть ще
ти так і знай
а як без НТЦ
не забувай
навчання це прогрес
нам не до втіх
запорізька АЄС
ти краще всіх.

----------


## вокся

> Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти что нибуть к выборам?


На форуме есть маааааленькая темка.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128659

----------


## Волшебники

А я ищу красивое приглашение выпускников их родителей и учителей за стол. Можно и в стихотворной форме (4 строчки), в прикольной форме.

Есть у кого что-нибудь? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## чижик

> чудо з чудес


Всё-таки "чудо" по украински - дИво, дивинА, а чудОво  - это "прекрасно".Впрочем, по последним правилам, может, и можно так говорить...Мне как-то диссонансом в глаза бросилось.А так - всё нормально, потому что вплести такие технические, непоэтичные слова в стих очень сложно, а у тебя - получилось!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Монечка*, вот сценарий я переделывала для своих ребят в 2007 году, может что-то пригодится

Звучит музыка в стиле «Хип – хоп». На сцену выходят участники агитбригады. Здороваются друг с другом. Выстраиваются лицом в зал. 
Стоп – кадр. 

Хай! Привет! 
Как дела?
Агитбригада «Товарищ»
В гости к вам пришла.

«Товарищ» – назвали мы агитбригаду,
Значит, лучше ребята рядом.
«Товарищ» – значит, лучший
Друг настоящий рядом шагает.
Сердцем горящим путь озаряет.

«Товарищ» – это успех. 
Любовь к России одна на всех,

Мы живем в прекрасном месте.
Выбор должны мы сделать вместе!
Чтоб в порядке было все у нас,
Мы приглашаем на выборы вас!

А зачем нам это нужно? -  скажите вы

А затем…

Поют на мотив песни «Три белых коня». 
Бегут минуты, часы и сутки,
За годом год, за веком век.
Подвластны времени – события и судьбы! (2 раза).
И даже времени создатель человек!
Припев: 
Пусть за 20 веков человек создавал 
Этот мир, где нам жить и творить! 
Наш век – впереди! Нам надо идти!
И в новый век лепту внести!

Участники агитбригады разбегаются. 
Сразу же выходят из-за кулис с газетами, высказываемся:

- Нет, ну вы только посмотрите! Опять подняли плату в университете!
- Вся пенсия ушла на оплату коммунальных услуг! Жить-то на что?!
- Слушайте, а вы знаете, что по сообщению Росстата в июле стоимость минимального набора продуктов питания снизилась по сравнению с июнем на 3, 29%. Жизнь налаживается.
- А ежемесячное пособие на ребенка с 1 августа будет 150 рублей. Есть на что развернуться!
Удивительно! Как много агитаторы успевают в ночь перед выборами!
- Неужели не найдутся люди, которые смогли бы что-то изменить?
- А зачем искать кого – то? Ведь многое в этой жизни зависит от нас, от нашего выбора. Кстати, смотрите за выборы написано.
- Какие выборы, что выбираем?
- Что? Что? Будущее будем свое выбирать. В декабре
- Ну, уж здесь то от нашего мнения, точно ничего не зависит. Там уже давно все без нас решено, так что я на выборы не пойду!
- Как это не пойдешь! Как это без нас решено! Да ты смотри, что здесь написано 
- Что?
- Ростовская область – регион  с уникальным историческим прошлым. Демократия и выборы власти здесь насчитывают более двух тысяч лет. 
-  А начиналось все с древнего Танаиса
-  Вы совсем забыли демократические привилегии города Нахичевани – на – Дону. 
-  А сколько веков насчитывает бесценный опыт казачества, решавшего все важные проблемы на кругу. И не прийти на Круг для казака считалось большим позором.
-   Ну – ка, ну – ка, с этого место поподробнее…
-   ну, что же смотри!

Ученик выносит плакат, на котором написано «Выборы на Дону. XVI век.».
Инсценировка.

С XVI века так было на Дону, 
Жениться, развестись ли, принять ли в казаки,
Мир заключить, иль хуже ввязаться ли в войну – 
Все главные проблемы решались на кругу:
Ну, а без атамана, нет войска на Дону
Известно это было любому казаку.
И тоже выбирали его здесь  - на кругу.

Звучит колокольный звон. 

Казачка 1: 
Ай, батюшки, Атаман на круг зовет!

Казачка 2: 
Видать, что – то случилось, раз  спозоранку на круг собирают. 

Выходят «казаки». Выходит Есаул с флагом, ставит его посередине.
Казаки становятся по кругу. Выходит Атаман (в руках булава). Выносится бунчук. Казаки переговариваются.

Есаул: А ну помолчи, атаманы – молодцы, атаман наш войсковой  трухменку гнет!»!

Атаман снимает шапку

Атаман: 
Казаки и казаченьки, весь честной народ! На родимую землю – матушку, на Русь нашу, бяда пришла! Нагайцы на Южные рубежи Московского государства напали и нам, вольным казакам, треба отразить нападение, отстоять землю русскую!
Есаул: 
А любо ли, вам, братья – казаки, в поход идти за земли русские, 	за волю – вольную?
Казаки: 
Любо! Любо!
Есаул: 
А раз любо, братцы, ай – да, за Русь вольную!

Сцена прощания казаков.

-  Да, в старину все проще было, решили войной на врага идти – «Любо!», нет - «Не любо!», также и с атаманом. Нравится – «Любо!», не нравиться  - «Не любо!», а сейчас… Попробуй разобраться! Вон сколько партий, сколько кандидатов, голова кругом?

Выносится «экран». Выходит Ведущая. 

Что такое кандидат, кто он, чем же он богат? 
Мы вам все расскажем, а кое – кого и покажем.

 Выходит первый “кандидат” и, инсценируя, поёт переделанную песню 
«Программа передач на завтра»:

Здравствуйте товарищи, представляю предвыборную программу на эру, на эру.
Скоро будет сделано, всё, что никогда не делалось
Это будет скоро, скоро.
Лет так через 10, может быть, в сельском хозяйстве точно урожай дадим.
И возможно даже, может быть, мы его наверно, даже сохраним.
Нет, нет, нет, нет, мы хотим сегодня.
Нет, нет, нет, нет, мы хотим сейчас.

Уходит, размахивая руками.
Выходит второй «кандидат»:

Уважаемые земляки!
Вы доверили мне решать судьбу нашего города. Будет трудно и вам и мне, но вместе мы преодолеем эти трудности. Как представитель молодёжи, я учитываю просьбы подрастающего поколения. Первыми задачами, которые нам предстоит решить – это улучшение дорог, ремонт моста и организация досуга молодёжи. Проблемы будем решать по мере их возникновения. Спасибо за внимание.

По сцене проходит третий «кандидат»,  в руках у него на ниточке висит маятник, он его раскачивает перед глазами каждого избирателя и душевно поет:

Ты мой лучший избиратель подарю тебе я остров, 
Бумер прикачу в придачу, ты мне, веришь или нет?

Избиратель идет, как завороженный за кандидатом поет:

Я тебе, конечно, верю, разве могут быть сомненья.
Я и сам мечтал об этом, голос мой тебе отдам, я отдам.

Ребята, его останавливают:

-  Ну и как здесь выбрать?  Все решено, не иду на выборы.
-  Как это не пойдешь? Ведь это очень важно, тем более ты будешь голосовать первый раз?
-  Ну и что, пусть бабульки голосуют, а я и так проживу. Вон, кстати они идут.

Миниатюра «Я голосую впервые». Выходят «две кумушки».

Дарья:
	Ой, кума, куда попали? Мы  на выборы идем.
Марья:
	Ой, давай-ка мы присядем, и немного отдохнем,
	И обсудим кой – чего (оглядывается) пока нету никого.
Дарья:
	Да чего тут обсуждать, мы же можем опоздать!
Марья:
	Никуды не опоздаем, ишо времени вагон, (присаживается)
	Вот пришла пора опять всем идтить голосовать.
	Кума, скажу тебе я по секрету тайну я тебе свою (задумывается)
Дарья:
	Ну! (толкает ее в бок)

Марья:
	Че, ну… В первый раз в своей я жизни на выборы иду!
Дарья:
	Е – мое, чего сидела 70 лет ты на печи!
Марья:
	Че сидела? Я глядела. И на меня ты не рычи!
	Вот ты помнишь, когда впервые ты пошла голосовать?
Дарья:
	Это было…, это было…, ой, да ну тебя, не могу припомнить я!
Марья:
	Вот. Значит, ты сейчас в Совет придешь, бюллетень кинешь и уйдешь,
	А я как тама появлюсь, мине усе внимание, под белы ручки повядуть ,
	Да еще подарочек дадут
Дарья:
	Эт, за что тебе такой почет и уважение?
Марья:
	Несмотря на то, что я с клюкой – дожила до омоложенья – 
	Нонче статус мой такой – я – «избиратель молодой»!
Дарья:
	Свят, свят, свят, че тольки на белом свете не случается!
	Но, ты скажи, кума, без шуток, определилась ты за кого голосовать?
	Вот я уже определилась! 
	За донской родимый край голос свой иду отдать!
Марья:
	Да, ты права, кума, что бы там не говорили – что обманут, то да се!
	Надо тольки твердо верить – голос твой решает все!
Дарья:
	Да, на выборы идти обязан каждый, участие в судьбе страны принять!
И каждый должен осознать всю важность, чтоб лучшего от будущего ждать!
Марья:
	Да, выбор будет непростой, и право есть у нас с тобой,
	Выбирать по чести. Ну, не сиди на месте…
Дарья:
	Да, твоя правда,  пошли кума голосовать,
	Пора нам голос свой отдать!

-  Ну, что видал, даже бабули знают, что каждый голос влияет, потому что если ты не придешь, не проголосуешь, то выберут такого кандидата, которому безразлична наша судьба, судьба донского края.
- Ну, нет, так дело не пойдет, ведь нам нужен честный и порядочный, и любящий наш край! И если уж наши бабули в первый раз решили голосовать, то я тем более должен это сделать. Ведь мой выбор – мое будущее!

Переделка – на мотив «Разные»

Блок «Я буду голосовать на выборах, потому что …»

Слайд-шоу на фоне медленной музыки: команда выстраивается один за другим, произносят свою фразу и показывают свой «слайд».

Я буду голосовать на выборах, потому что: 
-	Живу в этой стране 
-	Я гражданин своей страны 
-	Имею на это право  
-	Мой голос может стать решающим 
-	Мне предоставлено право выбора 
-	Не хочу отличаться от других 
-	Считаю это своими обязанностями 
-	Мне не безразлично будущее своей страны 
-	Подаю пример другим 
-	Голосую за справедливость 

Уважаемые земляки!
Приглашаем Вас на избирательные участки. Вы часто ругаете власть, правительство, президента, но ведь это зависит от вас. 
Вы хотите жить в свободной стране? 
Вы хотите обеспечить будущее своим детям? 
Вы граждане России? 
Тогда вы обязательно должны прийти на избирательный участок.
Вы должны сделать свой выбор. 	Иначе за вас его сделают другие  - другие, подкупленные, обманутые.
Оставьте свои домашние дела и придите на избирательный участок. 	Никто ведь не знает, как изменится политика после выборов и ваша земля, например, станет не ваша.
Отдайте свой голос самому мудрому, честному, порядочному кандидату в депутаты.	Иначе таковым окажется хитрый, изворотливый, лживый человек.
Выполняйте свой гражданский долг. 	Ведь ваш голос могут использовать в своих целях некоторые нечестные люди.

- Если мы все вместе сделаем свой выбор, 
- То мы выберем сами свою судьбу, 
- Судьбу своей страны!
Все вместе:
Мы не знаем, что нас ждёт, но мы верим, что всё будет хорошо! 



Поют на мотив песни «До скорой встречи» (группа «Звери»).

Мы голосуем, мы выбираем, как жить мы будем, 
От нас зависит, что будет дальше, вы так и знайте!
Любовь к России у нас навечно, мы знаем точно.
Моя большая, моя родная мой выбор, точный!

Припев:
До скорой встречи (2 раза)
Моя любовь к стране навечно
До скорой встречи (2 раза).

Свободный выбор, а это значит, что мы большие.
Мы голосуем, мы выбираем, мы молодые!
Решим все вместе, как жить нам дальше, и это точно!
Мы за Россию! Мы за Державу! Здесь ставим точку!


-	Мы за все в ответе,
Мы Россия твои дети!
- 	Выборы - это ответственный шаг в жизни каждого настоящего гражданина, сделайте его. От вашего голоса, голосов близких, соседей зависит многое: кто придет к управлению, чьи интересы будет защищать. Не медлите, идите на выборы, сделайте решающий шаг в жизни села, города, России!
-	Избиратель помни!
Голосуя,  ты голосуешь за завтрашний день!

----------


## Курица

*Shusteer*,



> Может ещё подкорректируете? А?


Наша именинница Татьяна
Так светла, скромна, добра,тиха...
НО  её сегодня  неустанно
Будем  славить -  в прозе,  и в стихах!

В Вашу честь  - красным -красна рябина,
Листья кружат в вальсе непогоды
Я пытаюсь ,как Цветаева Марина 
Сочинить Вам праздничную оду...

Ваша доброта и пониманье
Привлекает  множество людей.
Все же красота и  обаянье - 
Это солнца луч средь хмурых дней!

Вам  желаю доброго здоровья,
Радости на долгий бабий век
Чтобы все  встречали Вас с любовью,
Потому что золотой Вы человек!

----------


## tatusya

Коллеги, у кого есть перетанцовки Юля и Сергей, Кирилл и Катюша. И кричалки с этими именами. Пульните в меня, плиз. Свадьба завтра и в воскресенье.

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

ААААА! Я в ужасе! Не найду свадебного Гоги! Не помню куда сунула, а свадьба завтра! Провела на юбилее вчера первый раз- гости внутренности порвали от смеха. Хочу на свадьбу, уже и атрибутики есть, а текста нету!!!!!!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!!

----------


## koluchka

*tatusya*,
вот! как раз сегодня сделала!
http:/*************.com/files/eiue7mayb

----------


## вокся

> сценарий я переделывала для своих ребят в 2007 году


эх, жаль, что у нас сегодня выборы уже прошли... Агитка классная))) :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

Девочки! Бросьте в меня, пожалуйста, перевертышами по сказочной тематике. Очень нужно!:smile:

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
Благодарю!!!! Во истину: закидали!:biggrin: Спасибо большое *GalinaM*, *Леке*, *Юльчите, и особенно Ольге-пулеметчице, а не шоумаме!*:biggrin: Вы мне все здорово помогли!

----------


## Озорная

*Ларико-2009*,

Лариса, это?

Вдали от заместителя Красной Пустыни умирали молодожены... 
Отгадка: У самого синего моря жили были старик со старухой.

Кубик Рубика. 
Отгадка: Колобок. 

Черные трусики. 
Отгадка: Красная Шапочка

Жеребец с хвостом. 
Отгадка: Всадник без головы

Реалист кирпичной деревни. 
Отгадка: Волшебник Изумрудного города.

----------


## Shusteer

*Курица*,
СПАСИБООООО! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

> ААААА! Я в ужасе! Не найду свадебного Гоги! Не помню куда сунула, а свадьба завтра! Провела на юбилее вчера первый раз- гости внутренности порвали от смеха. Хочу на свадьбу, уже и атрибутики есть, а текста нету!!!!!!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!!
> __________________


Свадебный Гоги уже в личке)))дожидается!

----------


## лека

Девочки подскажите танец маленьких утят в ремиксе существует, только на русском языке. Если есть киньте мне пожлуйста. Заранее спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

милые поэтессы. Пролезла юбилейную тему и не нашла, чего хотела.
Вот есть ГОГИ в разных интерпритациях. Мне нравиться момент
Когда 2 подружки хотят тянуть юбиляра за ушки.
А что за причина?
СЕГОДНЯ РОДИЛСЯ ШИКАРНЫЙ МУЖЧИНА.
Вот эти слова ШИКАРНЫЙ МУЖЧИНА, никак нельзя переделать НА ШИКАРНАЯ ЛЕДИ?
Четверостишие от подружек, но для юбилярши?
Спасибо заранее

----------


## KAlinchik

народ! покреативим, поизвращаемся творчески?:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...58#post2464658

----------


## evochka2777

Хелп, плиз!!!
Есть две шапочки в виде тортиков, в центре тортика Микки Маус держит 1 свечку, одеваешь на голову этот тортик и.... что делаешь? Какое действие? Не знаю, может стих какой нужен или еще что-нибудь. Подскажите, что вы видите, что бы придумать? Спасибо за любые варианты!

----------


## Владленыч

Срочно нужен плюс Григория Лепса - "Мурка". Никто не поделится?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*evochka2777*,
у Люды Пуховой что-то такое было.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Владленыч*,
а на музгрузе нет?

----------


## о-ля-ля

> А что за причина?
> СЕГОДНЯ РОДИЛСЯ ШИКАРНЫЙ МУЖЧИНА.


В чём дело?Ответьте нам всё без обмана!
На свет появилась-ШИКАРНАЯ ДАМА!
Ксения я не знаю этот вариант и трудно представить четверостишье. Кинь, пожалуйста в личку, или ссылку на какой страниче, тогда может быть понятнее можно сочинить.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*о-ля-ля*,
Умничка!!! Пришли мне потом, ладно?

----------


## Владленыч

*tatiana-osinka*,  На музгрузе только минус Лепса нашёл, а минус у меня есть! (везде искал - не нашёл!)

----------


## Kley

Доброй ночи всем!  Скажите, пожалуйста, не слышали ли вы песенки про папу с вот такими словами
Друзья хорошие встречаются нечасто
И от того мы нашей дружбой дорожим
Ты папа мой и между нами это ясно
Не может быть ни недоверия, ни лжи...

и вот ещё

Был когда-то папа
маленький как я,
И пускал кораблик
плавать вдоль ручья


ОЧЕНЬ  песенка про папу нужна для юбилея мужа!!! У меня есть "Папа может, папа может всё, что угодно...", но нашла в инете вот такие слова и уж очень понравились. :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Kley*,
 Ещё есть "Песенка про папу" группы "Волшебники двора"
Вот их сайт: www.volshebnikidvora.ru Прослушала - там она не полностью. Но хорошая песня, если получится найти - не пожалеешь!!!

----------


## чижик

> Хелп, плиз!!!
> Есть две шапочки в виде тортиков, в центре тортика Микки Маус держит 1 свечку, одеваешь на голову этот тортик и.... что делаешь?


у меня именинник в этом "тортике" становится в центр. а гости исполняют "Каравай", я говорю, что эта шапочка - как праздничный каравай.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксения я не знаю этот вариант и трудно представить четверостишье. Кинь, пожалуйста в личку, или ссылку на какой страниче, тогда может быть понятнее можно сочинить.


Оля. спасибо. Подошло идеально!

----------


## свадьба

*Kley*,

Вот тут посмотри:http://forum.sibnet.ru/index.php?showtopic=195765

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Доброй ночи всем!  Скажите, пожалуйста, не слышали ли вы песенки про папу с вот такими словами
> Друзья хорошие встречаются нечасто
> И от того мы нашей дружбой дорожим
> Ты папа мой и между нами это ясно
> Не может быть ни недоверия, ни лжи...


*Вадим Байков «Ты - мой лучший друг»*

Порою жизнь играет с нами шутки злые,

И всё, что есть у нас, теряется за час.

Друзья вчерашние – сегодня вдруг чужие.

Я, как и все, терял друзей своих не раз.

И пусть сейчас, как дальше сложится, не знаю.

Не мало есть в судьбе и радостных минут.

Есть где-то дом, где любят нас и понимают,

И каждой встречи днём и ночью ждут.

 Ты – мой лучший друг, ты – мой лучший друг.

И наполнит мир счастьем всё вокруг.

Ты меня поймёшь, ты меня простишь,

Мой родной, мой ласковый малыш.

*Друзья хорошие встречаются нечасто,

И оттого мы нашей дружбой дорожим.

Ты – папа мой, и между нами, это ясно,

Не может быть ни недоверия, ни лжи.*

Друг другу скажем мы всё просто, без обмана,

Всё объясняет иногда пожатье рук.

 Ты – лучик солнца в темноте, моя Татьяна,

Мой самый верный, мой надёжный друг.

 Ты – мой лучший друг, ты – мой лучший друг.

И наполнит мир счастьем всё вокруг.

Ты меня поймёшь, ты меня простишь,

Мой родной, мой ласковый малыш.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Kley*,
 Ленусь! Попробуй заглянуть к музыкальным руководителям в разделе "Музыкальный материал" у них есть целый раздел детских песенок про пап, мам... Я нашла там хорошие песенки, но найти не могу, куда заныкала.

----------


## Kley

Девочки!!!*Оля - Лёка, Люба*,*Alenajazz*,* Анюта* Спасибо!!! Я с вашей помощью теперь смогу не один, а 10 клипов про папу сделать! Столько песенок замечательных!
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Kley*,
Лена, а тебе  нужен мужской или женский голос в песне о папе? Одну песенку на мыло отправила.

----------


## galchonka

И я тоже с вопросом по поводу клипов.. Накопала программу ProShow Producer и стилей к нему 150 Мегов (кому надо - ссылочки выложу).. Задумала сделать юбилярше слайд-шоу (вроде бы так называется).. Но не очень понимаю в какой момент его надо показывать.. И еще хотела сделать "А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке".. Как их совместить? Или разнести их по времени? Никак не придумаю.. Подскажите, пждста.. кто такое делал..

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
Может я не по теме (если что - перенесут), скину ссылочки - вдруг пригодятся кому.. 

Да, перенесут... в корзину. На этом форуме ЗАПРЕЩЕНО выкладывать варезный софт. Давать ссылки можно только на бесплатно распространяемый софт (freeware).
А паки можно скачать и с оффсайта, чего их заливать на обменник?
swinging

----------


## galchonka

Извиняйте..:eek:

----------


## skomorox

*galchonka*,



> Задумала сделать юбилярше слайд-шоу (вроде бы так называется).. Но не очень понимаю в какой момент его надо показывать..


показывай, когда гости уже к этому созреют. У меня было по разному: и через час после начала мероприятия, и под конец, когда ели торт и сладости. Ещё от темноты в зале зависит, если проектор слабенький, то надо ждать темноты за окном (по крайней мере, у нас начинают праздновать в 15-00 обычно, залы все с окнами, вот и ждём-с, до первой звезды:biggrin:).





> И еще хотела сделать "А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке".. Как их совместить? Или разнести их по времени?


Зачем их совмещать? "А не выпит нам по рюмашечке" - это шуточный рассказ о юбиляре, а фоторолик, обычно настраивает всех на лиричный лад и воспоминания. На мой взгляд, их не надо смешивать.




> Извиняйте..


все залегли на дно!

----------


## swinging

> Извиняйте..


Галя, без обид. Я не стал писАть тебе в личку, а написАл прямо здесь, потому что многие не в курсе, что можно, а чего нельзя, так как наши правила пока не опубликованы, действуют правила с форума МСК, а многие новички не в курсе этого и по простоте душевной невольно их (праила) нарушают. Конечно, нужно о нарушениях сообщать в личку, но за всеми темами не уследишь, а так может на кого-нибудь это возымеет воздействие. Так, что извиняй ты, за то, что "попалась" для примера.



> все залегли на дно!


 :Vah: 

Так же удалил тему "ПОВЫШЕНИЕ МАСТЕРСТВА" созданную с нарушением правил создания тем. Почитать их (правила) можно здесь

http://plus-msk.ru/forum_rules.php#3

Удачи!

----------


## koluchka

девочки и мальчики, подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылочку, где на форуме рассказывалось про сценку "Танец маленьких лебедей". или что-то в этом роде. как лебеди вылетают, чего-то там с ними случается. думала сохранила себе, а чего-то нету...

----------


## syaonka

Люди добрые! Когда-то  Саша  swinging делился "Джингл Кэт".
Поделитесь, пожалуйста или пните меня туда , где можно скачать ! Пли-и-из!

----------


## swinging

> Люди добрые! Когда-то  Саша  swinging делился "Джингл Кэт".
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста или пните меня туда , где можно скачать ! Пли-и-из!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=22

Удачи!

----------


## syaonka

*swinging*,
 Саша !Спасибо большое! Только что сама нашла! :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки-мальчики, у кого близко Звёздные поздравления? Так неохота к подружке бежать, уже ночь, у неё в компе есть... Юбилей у меня завтра. И текст, и музыку. И еще затеряла Сертификат на звезду, мне без фото. Выручайте кто-нибудь!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Глаза уже вылазят... Кому нужен классический вариант с представлениями- пишите.

----------


## syaonka

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюша! На почте!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=22
> 
> Удачи!


Саша! Качается почему-то как текстовая страница! :frown:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Кому нужен классический вариант с представлениями- пишите.


Танюш! А что это?:smile:

----------


## marry

*лека*,
 стучись в аську есть французкий вариант утят! аська 576876052

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ира, это когда ВИПы, там нельзя По секрету, Бляха-муха, костюмирование. Там все чинно, благородно, еще у  меня будет гитаристка-бард там выступать.
Мужской я тебе отправила, это тоже ВИП.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Очередной раз обращаюсь ко всем, у кого нет СКАЙПА- просто установите прогу, это 10 минут!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! не надо покупать камеру и т.д. 
По Скайпу ОЧЕНЬ удобно отправлять файлы!!!

----------


## orhideya

Привет  Всем! Помогите  пожалуйста. У  моей  мамочке   27  октября  юбилей  50  лет  хочу     сделать  ролик   поэтому   мне   нужно   песни   про   Любу. У  кого  есть   вышлите  мне  пожалуйста  на   почту  olesya_shepel@mail.ru   или  же  в   личку. Заранее  спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## koshka2904

Дорогие ведущие, помогите, пожалуйста! Нетак давно кто-то выкладывал песенку, которую можно включить после разных поцелуйных моментов, вроде бы её и скачивала, но вот найти не могу! В ней поётся про поцелуйчики. Если кто понял о чем речь, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
И ещё одна просьба. Рассказывали про конкурс, в котором гости изображали разные марки машин, как автомобили заводятся, едут... Я что-то эту игру через поисковик найти не могу. А на свадьбе будут любители поговорить о машинах. Кто проводил, отзовитесь, буду признательна. Можно в личку, чтоб не засорять

----------


## свадьба

*orhideya*,

Любовь - Северный "Про Серёжу Иванова" 
............. - Успенская "Люба, Любанька" 
............. - Козин "Любушка" 
............. - Маша и медведи "Любочка" 
............. - Звери "Люба" 
............. - Лоза и примус "Баба Люба" 
............. - Кобзон "Любушка" 
............. - Башлачёв "Верка, Надька и Любка" 
............. - Гришковец "Они летят" 
............. - Розенбаум "Реквием" 
............. - Лоц-мэн "Баба Люба" 
............. - Высоцкий "Ю. П. Любимову" 
............. - ТНМК "Люба - Люба" 
............. - Круг "Чесный вор" 
............. - Шаов "Ночной свистун" 
............. - Асмолов "Девочки-венерочки"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*orhideya*,
Для мамы на юбилей ролик под песню о Любе???:eek: Конечно, может и прикольно...  А если лучше душевно под песню о маме?

----------


## Нюся

Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой к нашим поэтам!
прошу создать литературное произведение (кричалку, может,) на авиационную тему. Позвали меня на корпоратив (юбилей 75 лет центру)люди очень творческие, душевные. Так хочется подарить им праздник теплый и трогательный. Люди взрослые, с юмором. Учебно-тренировочный центр (УТЦ), готовят авиаспециалистов для работы на самолетах У-2, тренируют летный и инженерно-технический состав на Илах, Анах, Ми, Ту и др. Старейший авиацентр России. Директор - чудо-дядька-энерджайзер, морж, ентузязист, шутник Парсаев Леонид Алексеевич, засл. раб-к РФ, доцент. Я хочу им сделать номер с каликами переходными, эту идей выставлю на форуме. А такую вещь, как общая кричалка, кот. потом останется в жизни коллектива, сотворить сложновато.Прошу, пожалуйста

----------


## orhideya

> *orhideya*,
> Для мамы на юбилей ролик под песню о Любе???:eek: Конечно, может и прикольно...  А если лучше душевно под песню о маме?



Про  мамочку   песни  тоже  будут   душевные,  но   и  про  Любу  тоже  хочу  в ролик  включить. Пока задумка  в   голове  крутится, надо  ее  обмозговать.  Но   мыслино  прикидываю  как  делать  должно  вроде  бы  получится  нормально.

----------


## Курица

ой-ой-ой, потеряяяяяяяяла! :068: 

 Киньте в меня "Акт списания чего-то там плохого в жизни и постановки на учет всякмх всякостей добрых" - что к юбилею бухгалтера очень ко двору!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Курица*,



> Киньте в меня "Акт списания чего-то там плохого в жизни и постановки на учет всякмх всякостей добрых" - что к юбилею бухгалтера очень ко двору!


Таня, это?

Сегодня мы решили списать все, что накопилось у нашего юбиляра – Б-а А.В. - на личном жизненном счете, и открыть новый!

Акт на списание.
Мы, нижеподписавшиеся работники бухгалтерии, составили настоящий акт о нижеследующем.
В честь золотого юбилея Б-а А.В. списать с его личного счета:

Годы — тревожные, хлопотливые, в количестве 50 штук.
Лета — буйные, ненастные, в количестве 50.
Зимы — холодные, суровые, в количестве 50.
Месяцы — сумасбродные, в количестве 600.
Недели — сумасшедшие, в количестве 2 400.
Дни — быстротечные, в количестве 16 800.
Часы — летящие, в количестве 403 200.
Минуты — стремительные, в количестве 24 216 000.
Секунды — молниеносные, в количестве 1 452 960 000.

На личный счет поставить:
Года —- долгие!
Лета — многие!
Зимы — теплые!
Месяцы — медовые!
Недели — текущие!
Дни — добрые!
Часы — счастливые!
Минуты — замедленные!
Секунды — нескончаемые!
Данные единицы списанию не подлежат.
Нарекаются бессрочными.


Акт на списание подписали:

----------


## syaonka

Горю-ю-юю! ПОмогите!:smile:
Есть у кого-нибудь перепляс Катя-Лёша? Пожалуйста, поделитесь.
Или песни с этими именами!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ой, ещё забыла! 
Не могу у себя найти кричалку" Ух, ты, ЁПрст!"
Кто-нибудь, поделитесь!, Пли-и-з!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Доброй ночи всем! 
Музгруз на ремонте.Без него так плохо . У кого есть песенка с именем Анатолий? Моему имениннику 50 лет, хороший человек и прекрасный семьянин. Есть у них с женой какая-то любимая песня про него, про любовь. Они никак со мной встретиться не могут, думаю, уже не соберутся до юбилея. Может знаете, о чем речь?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

У Т. Абрамовой есть песня Анатолий. Может, эта?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Может. Я не слышала. Завтра скачаю. Спасибо, Ириночка!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*myworld7*,
Я тебе отправила

----------


## Масяня

нужна помощь по комплекту оборудования для озвучки мероприятий, можно в личку, что надо брать? Микшер, колонки, саб? Микрофон есть, ноутбук тоже. Разрабатываю бизнес план, нужны конкретные модели с реальными ценами, из  расчёта озвучки  максимум на 100 человек...

Да... не технарь я... объясняю коряво... но может кто поймёт!

----------


## orhideya

Всем  привет! У  кого  есть   минусовки  песен "Как  родная  меня  мать  провожала" и  Крутится, вертится  шар  голубой" Вышлите  пожалуйста  в   личку  или  на  почту olesya_shepel@mail.ru/ Заранее  Всем  спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tatiana_S

Здравствуйте, дорогие! Потихоньку выползаю из гипертонического криза, что-то он в этом году меня слишком сильно шандарахнул… Ну да ничего, и с этим справилась :smile:
Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. Близится встреча друзей-спортсменов, хотим сделать коллажи из фотографий нашего спортивного детства. Один из таких коллажей будет составлен из архива  друга, фотографа, человека, которого уже нет с нами. Хотелось бы этот коллаж как-нибудь подписать парой строк из песни ли, из стихотворения ли, которая вместила бы мысль, что он всегда с нами.

----------


## чижик

А как его звали? и что это у вас было - спортивная школа? Команда? какой вид спорта?

----------


## Tatiana_S

> А как его звали? и что это у вас было - спортивная школа? Команда? какой вид спорта?


Когда все только начиналось – это была даже не спортивная школа, а детская экскурсионно-туристическая станция, ибо вид спорта – спортивное ориентирование. Но Коля, именно Коля, так его все звали, иногда даже - дядя Коля, и не был то заядлым спортсменом вовсе, он и в лес то выходил, чтобы фотографии сделать.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> детства. Один из таких коллажей будет составлен из архива друга, фотографа, человека, которого уже нет с нами. Хотелось бы этот коллаж как-нибудь подписать парой строк из песни ли, из стихотворения ли, которая вместила бы мысль, что он всегда с нами.
> __________________


а на какую музыку будете делать? Хорошо бы пошла Машина времени - Ты помнишь, как все начиналось....... Можете и слова как то переделать этой песни?

----------


## Гвиола

*Tatiana_S*, может взять песню о друге Барыкина?
Как мы дружили, как рядом шли, как рядом были в
любой дали. О том сегодня, почти не вольно,
вновь я вспомнил, вновь я вспомнил наши дни,
те наши дни. Ушёл ты утром, ушёл в рассвет,
туда откуда возврата нет. Поверить трудно,
не верить глупо. Есть минуты, есть, минуты,
словно сон, нелепый сон.

Больше не встречу такого друга не встречу,
такого друга, как ты, дарит жизнь только раз.
И не излечит, ни что печаль не излечит,
мою печаль о тебе, память сгладить не даст.

Кто прав из нас был, а кто не прав,
решить сейчас бы нам в двух словах.
Теперь все поздно, и все вопросы стали просто,
стали просто ни к чему, все ни к чему.

Больше не встречу такого друга не встречу,
такого друга, как ты, дарит жизнь только раз.
И не излечит, ни что печаль не излечит,
мою печаль о тебе, память сгладить не даст.

Больше не встречу такого друга не встречу,
такого друга, как ты, дарит жизнь только раз.
И не излечит, ни что печаль не излечит,
мою печаль о тебе, память сгладить не даст.

----------


## Ильич

> Да... не технарь я... объясняю коряво... но может кто поймёт!


Обратись  в местную фирму по поставкам всей этой лабуды.. цены ну очень разные как на тамаду за свадьбу... Есть железо простое хорошее очень хорошее и отличное...

----------


## чижик

> Tatiana_S, может взять песню о друге Барыкина?
> Как мы дружили, как рядом шли, как рядом были в
> любой дали. О том сегодня, почти не вольно,
> вновь я вспомнил, вновь я вспомнил наши дни,
> те наши дни. Ушёл ты утром, ушёл в рассвет,
> туда откуда возврата нет. Поверить трудно,
> не верить глупо. Есть минуты, есть, минуты,
> словно сон, нелепый сон.
> 
> ...


Тань, хорошие строки...может, тогда и придумывать ничего не надо?

----------


## koshka2904

*syaonka*,
 Смотри в личке.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*чижик*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*Гвиола*,
Девчонки, Лена, Инна, Наташа, спасибо огромное.
Наташенька, песня Барыкина - то, что надо, спасибище!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Хотелось бы этот коллаж как-нибудь подписать парой строк из песни ли, из стихотворения ли, которая вместила бы мысль, что он всегда с нами.


"Да разве сердце позабудет, того, кто хочет нам добра, кто нас с тобой выводит в люди, кто нас выводит в мастера..."

----------


## tataluna

Всем доброго времени суток!
нужны Супер зажигалки польки или гопаки Украинские
в муз разделе пробовала скачать, сервер не найден:frown

----------


## Вета

Наталья, смотри почту - ПОЛЬКИ!!!! :Ok:

----------


## tataluna

Вета! Умничка спасибо огромное всё получила :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
shoymama Олечка спасибо :Ok:  бесконечно благодарна :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем привет! Киньте в меня текст к Настоящему мужчине, где на мужичка всё вешают в виде женщин. :biggrin: На завтра очень надо.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Сильная вещь дружба! Не прошло и 3 минут - От моей обожаеиой Курочки всёприлетело!  :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Света ( Масяня) и все, кто проводил пивные вечеринки. Нужна инфа. конкурсы, подводки.
Взяла на ноябрь такую, прочитав отчёт Светланы.
Конечно, сложа руки сидеть не буду. Сама копаю материал, но от помощи не откажусь.
Заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется.


Банк ЮТБ, очень избалованные клиенты в плане мероприятий. Они и Шпильки в том году приглашали, и Лучших артистов нашего города. Поэтому просят не абы что. А что бы новенькое, да не как обычно.
Честно сказать, я не знаю, как у них обычно, я не вела таких вечеринок, но по рассказам слышала, что им не нравится один и тот же конкурс "Угадать сорт пива".

Я буду не ведущей, а соведущей. Основным будет парнишка ( оч талантливый). И, по хорошему, ему бы и все карты в руки. Он справиться один.  Но у клиентов бзик. Хотим мальчик+ девочка чтоб вели.
Мы сегодня с ним встречались и договорились разделить мероприятие.
Он ведёт,т.к отличный конфераньсе и бла-бла у него супер. Поэтому большую часть вечера взял на себя  Благо нас разбавит не один кол-ив.

А вот конкурсную программу веду я.
Буду шить костюм фрау Пивнушка.
Поэтому обращаюсь ко всем форумчанам за помощью. подсказками, поддержкой.
 А кто  ВЁЛ такого рода мероприятия, направьте меня на правильные ответы. На что обратить внимание? Какие конкурсы  идут не ахти? Что можно в начале, середине и конце вечера предложить.
Буду ждать.
Лучше в личку. Или по скайпу.
Светочка, МАСЯНЯ - а тебя ищу уже второй день. Отзовись в скайпе

----------


## Olgavesna

Девчонки!Хелп ми плиз!!Не могу найти музыку к игре-КАМЫШ!-у кого есть поделитесь или пошлите по нужному адресу:smile:

----------


## swinging

> Саша! Качается почему-то как текстовая страница!


Ничего не текстовая



Обычный архив Rar

Удачи!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Не могу найти музыку к игре-КАМЫШ!-


на почте

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Девочки, может есть у кого-нить песенка с именем Мурат? Интересно, такие вообще в природе на русском существуют?

----------


## skomorox

*Ксения Высоцкая*,



> пивные вечеринки. Нужна инфа. конкурсы, подводки.


проверь почтовый ящик!

----------


## Нюся

Люды нет, я - не поэт, ( о как!) принимаю любую критику, разнос, помидоры и пр. Знаю, что не фонтан, но вот насколько и где конкретно...?

Учебно-тренировочный центр по подготовке авиаспециалистов. 

Сегодня Утц торжественно гуляет.
Славный День рождения снова отмечает
В веренице будней дата есть своя
Мы гуляем вместе -16 октября!

Будет чистым небо на большой планете
Пусть летают в самолетах дяди, тети, дети.
Труд ваш каждодневный не проходит зря.
Мы в этом убедимся -16 октября!

Инструктора заслуга – авиатор отличный!
Основатели и ветераны – жизни пример личный.
Сложность в профессии, конечно, есть своя, 
А нынче оторвемся -16 октября!


Ваш коллектив чудесный, дружный и большой
За таким директором - за каменной стеной!
А разговор о кризисе мы прекратим друзья,
Есть повод веселиться -16 октября!

Все кто, прочел, отплювайтесь и отзовитесь, пожалуйста. Копирую в разных местах намеренно, отзыв ОЧЕНА ХАЧУ...

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня Утц торжественно гуляет.
> Славный День рождения снова отмечает
> В веренице будней дата есть своя
> Мы гуляем вместе -16 октября!





> Все кто, прочел, отплювайтесь и отзовитесь, пожалуйста


*Нюся*, я думаю-сделать стих более коротким-КРИЧАЛКА Ж, и рефреном взять не многосложное ШЕСТ-НАД-ЦА-ТО-Е (которое и без рюмки-то трудно выкрикнуть-воздуху не хватает!!! :Aga: )
сентября, а вот так  :
А УТЦ сегодня праздник
Потому - любой проказник!
Собрались мы здесь не зря
*В середине октября!*

Больше помочь-времени нет, убегаю на автобус-на курсы, это-в качестве волшебного пенделя!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> Собрались мы здесь не зря


Собрались ВСЕ мы здесь не зря...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
У меня когда напряг с рифмой, я голосом работаю!:biggrin:
И никто не замечает огрехов в стихах!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Извините, доперла...Дело еще и в ударениии

----------


## Нюся

Ага, Татьяна, даже если просто "16 октября" заменить на "..в середине октября" уже проще получается, хотя размер немного меняется...Может голосом доработаю, как Осинка:rolleyes:

----------


## Donald

Людииииииииииииииииииии!!!! Родные мои, ЛЮБИМЫЕ!!!!! Я снова здесь! Я с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ну, расскажите, чо нового, доброго, светлого, вечного?

----------


## Барвинка

ДИМОЧКА! Как я рада тебя видеть!!! :Aga: Какое я хочу тебе спасибо сказать за "Регату"  :Ok:  Включи скайп,я тебе ссылку кину-посмотришь видео.:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

*Барвинок*,
 Да не вопрос! Значит, регата удалась? Обязательно загляну! Спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

все, хана ... муза ушла в отпуск  :Locomotive: , помогите люди добрые. Нужен стих-поздровление от гостей, вот что есть:
*Ж*елания наши просты и красивы – пусть жизнь ваша будет очень счастливой,
*А*нгел хранитель пусть вас бережет, спокойствие ваше пусть стережет.
*Н
Н
А*
Плюс в Швейцарском банке счёт, чтоб вели деньгам учёт.
*И
Г
О
Р
Ь -*  ... тут можно начать со слова мягкий, мягкая ...
*Равно* теперь мы добавляем, любви взаимной вам желаем
*Любовь* – это счастье и только, а Кате с Артемом кричим мы все «горько».
у молодоженов есть доченька, может про нее сюда что-то вплести, короче у меня вообще не идет :frown:

и еще, блинщиками будут гости с востока (шейх и 2 красавицы) ... что им лучше говорить, ну чтоб не как обычно ...

----------


## skomorox

*Donald*,

Сколь лет, сколько зим,
Где тебя носиииило?!!!!!!Ё!:biggrin:


Люди, пришлите, пожалуйста (у кого есть), мне песенку про "Счастье вдруг, в тишине..."

----------


## Викторинка

> Люди, пришлите, пожалуйста (у кого есть), мне песенку про "Счастье вдруг, в тишине..."


Есть только мелодия без слов в нескольких вариантах, надо?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Donald,
> 
> Сколь лет, сколько зим,
> Где тебя носиииило?!!!!!!Ё!
> 
> 
> Люди, пришлите, пожалуйста (у кого есть), мне песенку про "Счастье вдруг, в тишине..."


Димке вживую по скайпу споешь?:biggrin:

----------


## Lorry

*skomorox*,



> Люди, пришлите, пожалуйста (у кого есть), мне песенку про "Счастье вдруг, в тишине..."


...Ирина, беги  на почту.

----------


## skomorox

*Викторинка*,



> Есть только мелодия без слов в нескольких вариантах, надо?


Надо, всё пригодиться!  :Aga: 

*Lorry*, *Викторинка*,


Премного благодарна вам, девочки, за отзывчивость!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Adel

Всем привет!!!

Ищу поддержки и помощи у любимого форума! В жизни твориться подъем-переворот - меня пригласили на постоянную работу в загородную базу отдыха (очень салидную в нашем городе) Даже сказали что могут взять на должность Шеф-аниматора с трудовой или пока просто совмещать с работой.  И с первым же пробным заказом подсунули мне свинью:

22.10 в среду там будут отдыхать и работать директора региональных филиалов компании "Марс" (шоколад) заезд в 8-30 потом пол дня работают (конференция) потом на квадрациклах катаются, баня , и в 21-00 до 24-00 моя программа и дискотека. А на утро рыбалка и т.д

Что может предложить ведущая в такой насыщенной программе (кроме как испариться ) и чтобы ее на работу после этого пригласили????:eek:

Пожалуйста посоветуйте что можно сделать, буду рада любому отзыву и рекомендации.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Людииииииииииииииииииии!!!! Родные мои, ЛЮБИМЫЕ!!!!! Я снова здесь! Я с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Димочка, с возвращением!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
*skomorox*,
* Осинка,
Борвинок,
Диоген,
Оля, ШОУМАМА,
Масяня Светик,
Светлана ( Тюхина)*
Спасибо за помощь, муз материал. Сцен план и поддержку.
Постараюсь всё скомпановать в яичко и потом обязательно расскажу, как всё прошло. 
Костюм немецкой фрау шью. А вот как назваться мне? Фрау.......???????????????????????????
Хочется и с юморком и по теме и не пошло.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
*Озорная, Наташенька* огромное спасибо за помощь :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Ксень!!! Используй в качестве лейтмотива песню "Когда муж пошел за пивом", как раз к твоему образу!

----------


## Наталюшка

форумчанки и форумчане... подскажите плиз, как сюда музычку засунуть... :Oj:

----------


## shoymama

*Наталюшка*,
В личке

----------


## Наталюшка

*shoymama*,
спасибо, все поняла  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
получилось!!!!!!

----------


## maxcimum

> Всем привет!!!
> 
> Ищу поддержки и помощи у любимого форума! В жизни твориться подъем-переворот - меня пригласили на постоянную работу в загородную базу отдыха (очень салидную в нашем городе) Даже сказали что могут взять на должность Шеф-аниматора с трудовой или пока просто совмещать с работой.  И с первым же пробным заказом подсунули мне свинью:


"Подсунули свинью" - странное выражение для шеф-аниматора))) Это теперь твоя прямая обязанность. А директора тоже любят отдохнуть от насыщенного отдыха. за столом они будут пить, общаться и слушать тебя. Поэтому я посоветовала бы застольный интерактив - чтобы поначалу из-за столов их не дергать, а потом по мере возможности сделать несколько конкурсов. если танцевать будут - вообще шикарно. Короче, обычный корпоратив. И если здесь директора - им стесняться подчиненных не придется - должны отрываться по полной.

----------


## Марина Дудник

> и в 21-00 до 24-00 моя программа и дискотека.


Женя, я только что с подобного мероприятия... Проводила чистый конферанс, с подводками к тостам. Если есть дамы - желательно провести танцевальные конкурсы - сплотить коллектив. Хорошо пройдет конкурс на разделение парами с лентами, или какие нибудь предметы раздать, и пусть ищут пару одинаковых (все предметы изначально имеются парные) Хорошо проходят конкурсы без реквизита. Кричалки и пение хором. А вообще, по моему главное, чтобы в тебя влюбились, то есть найти их "слабое место" и по нему пройтись... Увидев, что ты в курсе их проблем, они станут раскрепощеннее. Я например часто "играю" на том, что я блондинка... Со всеми вытекающими последствиями... Ну если что конкретнее пиши в личку  :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

*Adel*,

Ты обещала рассказать про свою теметическую свадьбу и чё-то молчишь, не появляешься?!:rolleyes:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки!!! Крикнула СОС в теме начало праздника... Никто не поможет??? С меня :Pivo: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...11#post2468611

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Давно не была здесь и чего-то не могу найти темку ПОМОГИТЕ! Все закрыты. Поэтому обращаюсь  к вам в этой теме. У меня через неделю свадьбочка из 15 гостей, где жентх и его брат, он же и свидетель -итальянцы, не говорящие по-русски. Может вы мне  подкините идейки , связанные с Италией, которые можно обыграть в каком-нибудь конкурсе. Потому,что там придётся меньше трепаться, а больше их занимать чем-нибудь. Если будут мысли и будет желание, поделитесь со мной . Заранее всем благодарна.

----------


## skomorox

*Лорик Юрина*,



> Если будут мысли и будет желание, поделитесь со мной .


я уже поделилась, только в другой теме, в которой ты свою просьбу кинула. :rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> У меня через неделю свадьбочка из 15 гостей, где жентх и его брат, он же и свидетель -итальянцы, не говорящие по-русски.


Шагай в личку

----------


## evochka2777

Хелп!!!!
Очень понравилась идея с дудками для свидетелей. Спасибо автору за смешной момент на свадьбе. Теперь у подруги юбилей в пятницу, решила что-то такое придумать на юбилей с дудками. Сижу, думаю, голова пухнет уже, а хорошего ничего не получается… Может быть вместе подумаем, дорогие, а? 
Вот на что меня хватило….)))

ИСТОРИЯ про именинницу
Уважаемые гости, а хорошо ли вы знаете нашу именинницу? Кто знает ее лучше всех? Вы? Представьтесь! Вызываю 3 человек, вручаю по дудке.
Я тоже познакомилась с нашей прекрасной именинницей и она поведала о себе много интересных фактов. Сейчас я буду рассказывать, а вы мне помогать. Один – дудит, когда я называю имя нашей именинницы, другой – когда называю прилагательные, а третий дудит цифры, которые я называю.
В один замечательный день родилась прекрасная девочка, и назвали ее Ирина. К этому времени у Иришки уже была одна старшая сестра, а позже еще появиться один братик. Но рассказ не об этом, и я продолжаю. Росла Иринка смышленой и очень улыбчивой. А в три года Ира уже могла считать до пяти. 
………….
И сегодня, в этот прекрасный вечер сидит счастливая Ирина среди своих родных и знакомых и отмечает свой 18-летний (на самом деле 30-летний) юбилей.

……

Буду рада любому варианту, а-то голова сегодня отказывается от мыслей напрочь.)))

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте,дорогие!
  У меня сейчас пришёл заказ на  юбилей  крупного предпринимателя. 60 летие.  Время на подготовку 1 день! Переодевалки тут не покатят...  Сами гости никого изображать не будут...  При всей моей любви к юбилеям. Этот цейтнот меня напрягает.  Помогите  пожалуйста  у кого какие мысли на сей счёт? А у меня ж ещё и палец сломан.  Но мне срочно надо  накопить на Питер ( чтобы отправить перевод). Отказываться от заказа  не буду.  Что с такими делать 6 часов???

----------


## Adel

*skomorox*,


Да у меня тогда не состоялось ни чего, за неделю до свадьбы позвонил печальный жених и сказал что невеста передумала за муж выходить :Tu:  

Ну я подумала и правильно, уж слижком разные свадьбы они желали, она если вы помните вообще оч замороченная, любой обряд "фи" вызывал у нее изжогу, т о ей в стиле 18 века  с полонезом то еще что нибудь, а жених тихий такой ,мне бы музыку 80х говорит, ну хоть чуть-чуть для друзей...
Но я обещаю обязательно доработать сценарий и на ком-нибудь его испробовать:biggrin: И обязательно отпишусь - клянусь, клянусь, клянусь!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Ладушка*,отправила почтой. Может что-то подойдет?

----------


## syaonka

Друзья мои! Сижу с температурой, голова разламывается на части , а послезавтра юбилей.Юбиляр- заядлый лыжник! Подскажите, как это можно обыграть?

----------


## Курица

> Юбиляр- заядлый лыжник! Подскажите, как это можно обыграть?


Очень старый конкурс. Можно взять две старых лыжи, но хорошо идут вместо них...две ...папки-скоросшивателя простейших картонных: Набираем две команды:в шеренгу друг за другом  встают человек по 6, причем первые номера-"на лыжах", то есть крепко наступив на планочку дырокольную, а вот остальные пять должны за ними за талию уцепившись, синхронно двигаться вперед...Кто первым к финишу придет. А твой юбиляр пусть будет тренером-расскажет им, КАК надо идти, даже покажет...

----------


## Суперстар

Помогите люди добрые! Срочно нужны идеи по визитке десятиклассника  "Мистер лицей" Зовут Слава. Любит спорт, теннис, борьбу. Содержимое холодильника уничтожает почти за ночь, но тем не менее мечтает о диете. Надо что-то юморное. Может у кого в загашниках завалялась интересная сценка  Спасибо!
 моя почта jhbctyrj@inbox.ru

----------


## Волшебники

> Скажите, пожалуйста, не слышали ли вы песенки про папу


Есть хорошая песенка Дайкири-Папа, но она больше подходит по отношению от дочери к папе. Я ее даже буду использовать на выпускном после игры с папами - танец дочерей с папами.

А у кого-нибудь есть красивые слова поздравления для пап (нужны к выпускному)?

----------


## Ладушка

> завалялась интересная сценка


Когда-то на дружественном форуме  Хохмач-Саша поделился копилочкой. Вот в ней нашла такой прикольный  сценарий можно переделать  под ваш вариант.
Представление школы в рамках программы
"Здоровье" 2001год 

/На фоне вступления мелодии песни "Пластилиновая ворона" на сцену выходят ведущие (2-е)./
Фарс-поп-стоп опера
За здоровье!
Одну простую сказку,
А может и не сказку,
А может не простую
Хотим вам рассказать.
Про мальчика Василия -
Ученика примерного,
А может не примерного,
Но тоже ничего.
/В это время выстраивается хор, выбегает растрепанный солист./
Сол.
Однажды его маме…
Хор
Ма-ма-ма-ма-ма-ма-ма-ма.
Сол.
А может и не только…
Хор
Па-па………
А может бить и папе
Хор
………………
Сол.
Но крупно повезло!

Пошёл учиться мальчик их
…………….
В 172-ю
………………
И будет наша сказка
…………….
Про органы его!
Вед.
 Мы просим не пугаться,
Спокойно расслабляться,
Терпенья набираться,
К нам в гости собираться.

И так, поближе к делу….
/Хор на мотив "Как родная меня мать провожала…"./
Как Василия в1-й класс собирали,
Так и бабка с дедом к нам прибежали (2 раза)
Дед с бабкой собирая Васька
(театрализация)
Ой, куда же ты Васёк,
Ой, куда ты?!
Будешь в школе ты больной
И горбатый. (Хор 2-й раз)
Ты здоровье там своё потеряешь,
На кого ж ты нас, Васёк, покидаешь!
/Гаснет свет./
Вед.
Вот учится Вася уже целый год,
А ночью в его организме планёрка идёт….
/В темноте раздаются споры и препирания определённого количества голосов. Включается свет на площадке обстановка зала заседания…внутренних органов организма, где председательствует г. Мозг.
В числе присутствующих находятся: Сердце, Мышечная система, Желудочно-кишечный тракт, Позвоночник, Печень, две близняшки Ягодички, а так же мальчуган с большим фиговым листом на шее./

Мозг
(строго официальное лицо)
Ну-с, друзья, пора за дело,
Споры слушать надоело!
Прекращайте свои тёрки
Перейдём к нашей планёрке.

Оценив вашу работу -
Мы решим к кому заботу
Нашу нужно применить….
Ну…и кровушки подлить.

Ягод.
(2-е выскочки)
Да, да, да! Куда годится?!
Чтоб на нас, на ягодицах
С утра до-ночи сидели!
Перегрузки надоели!

Мозг
Так! Довольно изречений!
Мы найдём вам приключений,
Только ждите свой черёд -
Есть, кому сказать вперёд!

Фиг. лист
(застенчивый мальчик)
Вот так честь! Начать всё с нас!

Мозг
Я, простите не про вас.



Я про жизненный источник,
Про милейший позвоночник.
Расскажите, милый друг,
Как работа, как досуг?

Позв.
(возвышен. поэт. натура) 
Ну, скажу, друзья вам, смело,
Что теперь другое дело -
В жизни ни одной заминки -
Есть зарядки, есть разминки!

И не шлёт теперь угроз 
Мне противный скалеоз.
А ещё скажу о дивном,
О прекрасном, об интимном….

Фиг.
Это что же? Наш вопрос…?

Позв.
(испуганно)
Нет! хозяин не дорос!
(романтично)
Когда Вася бьёт Оксанку,
Я ему держу осанку!
И бежит по мне искрится
Жизнь рекой во все десницы!

Мозг
Говорите, прям, искрится?
Что ж пора нам обратиться
К сердцу. Милая мадам,
Я сейчас вам слово дам.

Серд.
(восторженная доярка 50-х годов)
Очень рада! Я скажу -
Всё как нужно доложу,
Ведь теперь не в коем разе
Нет застоя в нижнем тазе.

И, представьте, без забот,
Я качаю кислород!
Этот жизненный коктейль
Очень важен, мне поверь!
Раньше мало доставалось,
С ритма часто я сбивалась,
А теперь-то я стучу
И стучать всю жизнь хочу!

А эффект такой изрядный
От прогулок регулярных!

Ягод.
Ну, конечно же! Едва ли
На прогулке вас пинали!

Или с горочки, по кочкам
Проскакать на пятой точке!

Нам за вредность уж давно
Давать нужно молоко!

Мозг
Эй, близняшки, вы б молчали!
Раньше больше получали,
Когда Вася с перегрузу
Таскал двоек полный кузов.

Так, что доводы не те!
Что нам скажет ЖКТе?

ЖКТ
(Бывший президент России. Можно добавлять в конце смысловой строфы "понимаешь".)
Я не "те", а целый акт -
Желудочно-кишечный тракт!
И скажу вам, что движенье -
Чудно для пищеваренья!

Если раньше был ленив,
То теперь я не строптив.
Горькое варю и сладость -
Энергетике на радость.

Не боюсь я отложений -
Их не будет - от движений.
И соседка скажет - печень,
Ей теперь давиться нечем.

Печень
(интеллигентка с лорнетом)
Для вещественных обменов
Помогают перемены -
Непременно не простые,
А, так скажем, игровые.
Танцы, бег и даже драки
Из меня выводят шлаки….
Может, не педагогично,
Скажем больше, не прилично.
Но когда играет младший,
А подсказывает старший….
Здесь никто не ошибётся -
Всё без драки обойдётся. 

Фиг.
Я бы здесь добавил тоже….

Мозг
Подожди, ты чуть попозже.

Чтоб не отходить от темы -
Слово мышечной системе.

М\С
(спортсмены со снарядами)
А мы чё? Нам оболдеть,
Надоело уж хилеть!
А тут в жилу всё, ништяг -
Секции, спорт зал добряк!

Волейбол, коньки, хоккей,
В этой школе нам оккей!

Сюда ходит вся семья -
Папа, мама, ну и я.

Батя пива меньше пьёт
Чтоб поменьше стал живот.
Мама тоже, по натуре,
Зависает по фигуре.

Ну и Василька гоняют -
Нас в нём классно укрепляют.

А ещё не можем, братцы,
Лета жаркого дождаться!

Поедем в экзотический
Лагерь туристический!

Кайф короче, что тут скажешь,
Сила есть, а мысли ваши! 

Ягод.
Ты подумай! "Мысли ваши…!"
Ну, один другого краше -
Там качают, тут меняют,
Варят, держат, укрепляют.
(слезливо) 
Так посмотришь все при деле,
Только мы никчемны в теле.
Да! Про нас и вспоминают,
Когда дальше посылают!

Мозг
Не пойму, что за курьёзы?
Отчего такие слёзы?
Вроде как всему все рады,
Вас же пучит от досады?

Ягод.
(плача)
Как же нам не волноваться,
Вдруг ненужным оказаться!
Кабы девочке служили,
Мы б тогда спокойны были.

А с мальчишкой-то куда?
Вроде как мы "ерунда"!
При таком расположении
Никакого уважения.

А кто пробовал познать,
Как приходится страдать!

Печень
Милые, к чему страданья -
Ведь у всех своё заданье.

ЖКТ
Мне без вас не обойтись,
Как кишками не крутись.

Позв.
Не пристало, вам румяным,
У себя искать изъяны.

Серд.
Это, видимо, по-русски - 
Плакать без большой нагрузки.
Если, мол, не нагружают,
Стало быть, не уважают.

Мозг
Нет, друзья, пора учиться
Делать то, что нам годится,
А тогда по всем условьям
Будет у Васька здоровье.
(ягодицам)
Вы же, знайте изреченье -
"Жизнь - не стул, она - движенье!"

Ягод.
(радостно)
Что ж, стоит вопрос так, коли -
Нравится нам в этой школе!

Мозг
Слава нашему творцу!
Дело близится к концу.

Фиг.
Я б вниманье заострил….

Мозг
Тьфу ты! Про тебя забыл.

Что ж услышим в заключенье
Зреющее поколенье.

Фиг.
(декламирует по пионерски)
Знаем, нужен всей отчизне
Курс - "Здоровый образ жизни!"
И в контакте с нами близком
Узкие специалисты!

 К нам идут: сексопатолог,
Гинеколог, венеролог,
"Физиофункционист",
Психиатр и юрист.

Так вот нам на подсознанье
Программируются знанья -
О вреде алкоголизма,
"Наркоты" и прочих "измов".

О том как, не в коем разе,
Не иметь случайной связи.
Что бывает с Машей, Геной
Не "блюдущим" гигиены.

И теперь на совещании
Громогласно обещаем:
Всё исправно выполнять
И на том всю жизнь стоять!


ЖКТ
Что ж, весьма патриотично,
Польза есть для жизни личной.

Ягод.
Молодцом сомненья нет
Вырастает наш сосед!

Мозг
А тогда, друзья, закончим,
Скоро утро, между прочим.
Нужно нам и подремать,
Чтобы бодро день начать.
 А итог будет такой:
КЛАССНО В 72-Й! 





	18.03.01							А. Фоминцев

----------


## Вета

Будьте добры - подскажите, где можно минусовки или караоке поискать - сайты....
А может у кого есть - очень нужен минус песни "Лето" гр. "Чи-ли" Сама уже обыскалась, где знала - :frown:

----------


## strannix

*Вета*,



> А может у кого есть - очень нужен минус песни "Лето" гр. "Чи-ли" Сама уже обыскалась, где знала


 Проверяй почту, там две с беком и без

----------


## Вета

> *Вета*,
> 
>  Проверяй почту, там две с беком и без


Неужели так бывает?! Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А ещё ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ТАНЮШКЕ-курочке, ОЛЕНЬКЕ - оля-ля, СВЕТЛАНЕ-Сильве!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Суперстар

Ладушка Вот это оперативность!!! Спасибочки огромное!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Будем думать дальше

----------


## чижик

> Здравствуйте,дорогие!
> У меня сейчас пришёл заказ на юбилей крупного предпринимателя. 60 летие. Время на подготовку 1 день! Переодевалки тут не покатят... Сами гости никого изображать не будут... При всей моей любви к юбилеям. Этот цейтнот меня напрягает. Помогите пожалуйста у кого какие мысли на сей счёт? А у меня ж ещё и палец сломан. Но мне срочно надо накопить на Питер ( чтобы отправить перевод). Отказываться от заказа не буду. Что с такими делать 6 часов??


Я бы проводила аукционы всякие, викторину по советским телепередачам, призы в мешке по имени юбиляра - например Юрий- юла, ракетка, ириска, иголка. сложить всё в мешок - пусть угадывают. или кинофильмы вспомнить, где главного героя звали, как именинника ( если он, конечно, не Калистрат Венедиктович какой-нибудь), что-то вот в таком плане.Если живая музыка будет - попеть с ними можно по принципу -Продолжите песню....а какой у него бизнес? Может, викторины и аукционы к тематике его бизнеса привязать? ну, и от возраста гостей всё, конечно, зависит - народ будет помоложе юбиляра или постарше? Это важно.

----------


## Озорная

*Суперстар*,

Таня, песенку тебе послала на почту. Может пригодится?

----------


## чижик

Люда-Оптимистка - с приездом! ( или об этом в "Позитиве "писать надо?:rolleyes:)

----------


## shoymama

а Хде ты ее обнаружила? Урааааааааааааааааааааа!
Люда, с приехалом!

----------


## чижик

В личке у себя обнаружила, Люда наша пол-часа как приехала!

----------


## Sens

> а Хде ты ее обнаружила? Урааааааааааааааааааааа!
> Люда, с приехалом!


Отличное выражение, в копилочку!
А Оптимистку - тоже также. Ждите в гости.

----------


## чижик

Хм-м...В гости? Ань.а что. платьица новые появились?:biggrin:

----------


## Суперстар

> Суперстар,
> 
> Таня, песенку тебе послала на почту. Может пригодится?


Наташа! Спасибочки!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Прикольненькая песня

----------


## KAlinchik

Девочки и мальчики! буду безумно признательна , если кто-нибудь поделится сценарием до 65-ї річниці визволення України ( можно для любой річниці, мне главное , канва, остальное я уже сама доработаю)

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый день всем! Простите, повторяю свою просьбу. Нет ли у кого песни про Мурата? Юбилей уже завтра. Мне бы такую, чтоб можно было порезать. Или может кто подскажет, какой народности это имя?Может музычку народную поставить вместо именной песТни? Спасибо!

----------


## свадьба

*myworld7*,

Татарские мужские имена
МУРАТ (МУРАД) — Цель, намерение, желание; желанный. Антрополексема. 
http://tatarisem.narod.ru/tatarskie-mujskie-imena.html
А вот песню про Мурата  не нашла:frown:

Вот тут просто татарские песни:
http://mp3forum.ru/lofiversion/index.php/t87359.html

----------


## shoymama

*myworld7*,
Ань, попроси у Марьи или еще у кого из девочек песню "Я - татарин". А национальность я бы у заказчиков уточнила, ничего тут такого нет, если спросишь.

----------


## Сильва

У меня тоже проблема. Не татары, но - Гурий, Рустам... И Тамила. Не встречались никому?

----------


## orhideya

Всем  привет! Девченки  и  мальчишки помогите  мне   сегодня   заказали  на  субботу   ЮБИЛЕЙ! Мне  нужно  поздравление  от  горце   кавказких  и  моряков.  У  кого  есть     не  могли  бы  поделится.  а  то  у  меня   мало  времени,  чтобы  поискать   на   форуме  так  как   у  меня   завтра   свадьба  2-х  дневная. И  я   сейчас  сижу  и  дошиваю   восточные  костюмы.  И  поэтому  никак  не могу   побродить  по   форуму. Помоготи  кто  чем  может!. Заранее  спасибо!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## skomorox

вот, что накопала в своих закромах! Всё с нашего форума:

*Моряки*
Наконец-то мы сюда попали
Долго ж мы стояли у дверей
Мы пришли поздравить с днем рожденья
А кого забыли, хоть убей!

Вспомнил, точно, шли к какой- то ________________
Говорят, что нет её милей
Ведь решили - больше пить не будем
Ну, а ты “Налей, еще налей”.

Извини, ____________________ , мы не в форме
Затонул “Титаник” наш вчера
Мы-то потому в живых остались,
Что ***** не тонет никогда.

Все, полундра, я молчать не стану,
Жрать хочу, как эти за столом
Нас пока не выгнали отсюда
Поедим и выпьем, и споём.

Ох, __________________ , не ругайся сильно
Ты весной и летом хороша
Ведь недаром, бушует, как пожаром
О, ____________________ , морская блин душа.

Ты иди, пристройся к _________________
Пользуйся, пока на берегу
Обещай ей горы золотые
Даже и жениться, мол, могу.

Вы не бойтесь, мы к вам ненадолго
Мы хотим погреться и поспать
А еще бы стопку для сугреву
Так за это можем и сплясать.




* поздравление султана.* 

Ведущий: Уважаемые гости!
Вот на славный юбилей
Нашей Танечки родной
Поздравления прислал 
Для нее весь шар земной

Прибыл к нам на юбилей
Сам султан персоной личной
Сладостей привез отличных.

Здесь бананы и халва
И свежайшая хурма.

Под музыку (можно Римский-Корсаков "Шахерезада" или проще всего найти песню "Если б я был султан") выходит султан. Следом идет слуга с опахалом (опахало мы делали из швабры, которая из тряпочных ленточек - так прикольнее) и корзиной названных в стихотворении фруктов и сладостей. 
Султан садится по-турецки на коврик . Слуга становится за ним с опахалом. Султан читает текст на свитке. Переводчик переводит.

Султан. Ассалям алейкум бердык курды.
Переводчик. Мир вам, всем присутствующим здесь.
Султан. О, кардыбалтык, мудрыбалтык, сурды Хануме Нина.
Переводчик. О, светлейшая из светлейших, мудрейшая из мудрейших, счастливейшая на земле, юбиляр, наша прекрасная Нина.
Султан. Восток кердык и Северь кердык и оба верды день рождения.
Переводчик. Все подвластные мне жители ближнего и дальнего Востока поздравляют тебя, прекраснейшая из прекраснейших, с днём рождения.
Султан. Бокурдон беки, мендо перло кордон бул.
Переводчик. В священном Коране сказано…
Султан. И болдон хулды бекмоне можур бердине иве Нина.
Переводчик. И придет время, и родится на земле у матери дочь, и нарекут ее Ниной.
Султан. Бокурдам аек мере да берды шалтай-болтай Восток керамы Германия и тоже берды.
Переводчик. После долгих дней юности и мытарств узнала она от народов Востока про Золотую Долину Германию, где пребывает и по сей день.
Султан. Аллах башка пихульды и бердон аль-чайнар Факир-заде.
Переводчик. И дал Аллах ей голову мудрую, руки золотые и дар великих факиров.
Султан. Гольды Аллах коль мне дыр. Карбалтых Дима и баши-баклуши Диана. Заде пух найдар Полина.
Переводчик. И послал ей Аллах детей Диму и Диану, умных, красивых, которые про нее не забывают. А также прекраснейший цветы на земле внучки.
Султан. О, да дер джудор Аллах. О, да фор берда меда.
Переводчик. Да снизойдут до тебя милости Аллаха. Да продлятся дни твои в радости и в счастье. Да не источат черви твои растения.
Султан. Султан тоску мехай-бей шелтенда берда пендыр Восток.
Переводчик. Султан Тоску мехай-бей шлет тебе, прекраснейшая, свое уважение и преподносит скромные дары Востока.
Султан. Пиримиед тухтый
Переводчик. Султан прощается с вами.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*shoymama*,
 Оль, спросила, конечно. Не знают они никто, это гость и спросить его им неудобно :Fz:

----------


## Волшебники

Помогите кто доделать игру-слово ГРАМОТЕИ; вопросы к словам грамотей, тема, том, атом, море, гора, метр, маг, рота, рот.....может еще какие. 

Может у кого получится и в стихах...:eek:

----------


## Элен

> Помогите кто доделать игру-слово ГРАМОТЕИ; вопросы к словам грамотей, тема, том, атом, море, гора, метр, маг, рота, рот.....может еще какие


игра
рог
мор
тир
тигр
грот
торг
тор
гам
мат
гром
морг
Рига
Гир (Ричард)

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои, кто проводит "аналитика" расскажите мне про него, хочу завтра провести!!! пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

А мне бы кто грузина кинул на 30 летие мужчины... Очень хочет... Костюм есть, а сценка для дамы... :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Элен

*altergot*,
 я тебе отправила то,что имею про "аналитика":wink:

----------


## skomorox

*Элен*,




> отправила то,что имею про "аналитика"


и мне, битте! :flower:  (я тоже не знаю, что это такое :Oj: )


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*marisha612*,




> А мне бы кто грузина кинул на 30 летие мужчины...


Марина, вот всё с форума:

*Грузин*
Я из Грузии прекрасной к вам летел
Так боялся, так боялся - весь вспотел
Самолёт наш обстреляли - вай, вай, вай
Чуть уж было в плен не взяли - вай, вай, вай.

Но приехал - все нормально - вай, вай, вай
Вижу тут уже гулянье - вай, вай, вай
Сколько женщин здесь хороших- вай, вай, вай
Да и девушек пригожих -вай, вай, вай.

Где тут_________________ - вай, вай, вай
Для нее привёз подарок - вай, вай, вай
Чтоб было крепко здоровье - вай, вай, вай
Пей ты молоко коровье- вай, вай, вай (вручить пакет молока)

Можно я к тебе прижмуся - вай, вай, вай
В тот же миг в тебя влюбился - вай, вай, вай
На меня _______________ взгляни-ка - вай, вай, вай
Полюби и оцени-ка - вай, вай, вай.

Хвастать я собой не стану -вай, вай, вай 
Если хошь счас достану - вай, вай, вай
(достает из штанов морковку)
Ешь морковку не стесняйся - вай, вай, вай
И красивой оставайся - вай, вай, вай.

Хочень увезу с собой - вай, вай, вай
Накормлю тебя хурмою - вай, вай, вай
Не хотете, как хотите - вай, вай, вай
Ну тогда за стол садите - вай, вай, вай.



ещё одно:

*Грузины*
Ведущий: 
Из солнечной Грузии к нам три дня и три ночи скакали джигиты.. Они загнали трех лошадей , сабли и квартиру в Москве и пешком пришли к нам.

( Входят грузины под звуки лезгинки)

Первый грузин:Я как старший из грузин, подарить хочу вам дын. (Вынимает дыню и подносит имениннику.) Чтоб ты был такой же сочный и сладкий и чтобы все тебя хотели.

Второй грузин: В каждой женщине есть своя изюминка и мужчины стараются ее найти , иногда на это уходит слишком много времени. Джигиты (обращается к присутствующим мужчинам) , дарю вам этот изюм (вынимает пакет с изюмом),не теряйте время даром.

Третий грузин: Как настоящие грузины,мы не можем уйти без тоста ( Гостям подносят бокалы с вином). В давние-давние времена жил волшебник ,он собирал со всего света самых красивых женщин , превращал их в жемчужины.Из этих жемчужин он собирал ожерелье ,надевал его , превращался в орла и летал под облаками. Однажды налетел ветер, сорвал ожерелье и рассыпал жемчужины. Сегодня за этим столом собрались самые красивые жемчужины. Осушим за них бокалы ! 

(Звучит музыка, гости уходят.)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо, Ирина! Постораюсь применить!
 :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Дорогие форумчане!ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ!Завтра у друга подруги юбилей-45 лет начальнику милиции.Помогите с поздравительными стихами!!!!

----------


## Курица

> -45 лет начальнику милиции.Помогите с поздравительными стихами!!!!


*MarinaPotkina*,
тебе сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98836

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*MarinaPotkina*,
 Марина, стихов нет, но может это пригодиться в качестве тоста1

Милиция
1 участник: Когда родился новый офицер Милиции, к его колыбели спустились три феи. И сказала первая фея:

2 участник: Ты выбрал самую гуманную, самую благородную профессию. Твое призвание творить доброе, светлое, справедливое. 
Я наделяю тебя мудростью.

1 участник: И сказала вторая фея:

3 участник: Ты будешь нужен людям, потому что ты сможешь избавить человека от бед и страданий. Я наделяю тебя добротой.

1 участник: И сказала третья фея:

4 участник: Ты всегда будешь в окружении улыбок, любви и признательности благодарных людей, потому, что ты стоишь на страже правопорядка. Я наделяю тебя счастьем.

1 участник: Но тут к колыбели спустилась четвертая фея, злая, и мрачным голосом проверещала:

5 участник: Но есть обратная сторона медали: будут недовольства, слезы, жалобы, бессонные ночи. Ты будешь видеть страданья и боли и трудно все это не пропускать через себя. Будет риск для твоей жизни. Рабочий день твой будет 8 часов: 8 часов до обеда и 8 часов после обеда. Мысли и сердце твое всегда будут о работе и на работе. И никогда ты не успокоишься. За все за это, я наделяю тебя маленькой зарплатой! 

1 участник: Так что выбирай пока не поздно! (стоп-кадр)

2 участник: Поздно, эта фея всегда является слишком поздно, потому что нет благороднее миссии, чем миссия офицера Милиции


НУ вот. Танюшка, как всегда самая быстрая палочка выручалочка. Опять я не успела сделать доброе дело((((

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Спасибо огромное!Вы мне классно помогли!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> игра-занятие как интеллектуальное, так и спортивное...
> рог-венчает голову оленя
> мор-???????
> тир-место жительства мишеней
> тигр-по восточному гороскопу именно ему соответствует наступающий 2010 год
> грот-Там ни раз бывали корабли
> торг- то, что характерно во взаимоотношениях продавца и покупателя
> тор-?????
> гам- шум в школьных коридорах во время переменки
> ...


 Может что и пригодится?

----------


## Курица

> мор-???????
> тир-место жительства мишеней
> тигр-по восточному гороскопу именно ему соответствует наступающий 2010 год
> грот-Там ни раз бывали корабли
> торг- то, что характерно во взаимоотношениях продавца и покупателя
> тор-?????


*Тор* — в скандинавской мифологии один из асов, бог грома и молнии;
*мор*— чума, моровая, смертная зараза, язва, повальная смерть(ТОЛЬКО НАДО ЛИ ТАКОЕ СЛОВО???)

----------


## Озорная

*Тор* - форма бублика

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

вечерочка доброго! Может у кого есть готовая нарезка для перетанцовки Паши и Татьяны. Или может скажете, какие песенки есть на эти имена, где то давно видела ссылку, но не сохранила.

----------


## Tajussa

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
Паша тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...7&postcount=58
А тут Таня
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...9&postcount=71
Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,

01 - Игорёк - My love танюха.
02 - Осин Евгений - Таня + Володя.
03 - Тальков Игорь - Таня.
04 - Королёв Виктор - Танюха - лётчица.
05 - Цветомузыка - Танечка.
06 - Овсиенко Татьяна - Татьянин день.
07 - Бахыт-компот - Таня-Танюша.
08 - Revolvers - Танечка.
09 - Кричевский Гарик - Таня Джан.
10 - Русский Размер - Мама Джан.
11 - Syndrome - Таня.
12 - Осин Евгений - Студентка - практикантка.
13 - Солнечный Ветер - Татьяна
14 - Егор Рваный - Девочка Таня.
15- Золотое кольцо - Таня-Татьяна.
16 - Васильковский Ю. - Таня.
17 - Константин Сташков - В Танюшкин день
18 - Михаил Шуфутинский - Тетя Тань.
19 - Егоров Антон - Татьяна.
20 - Петр Лещенко - Татьяна.
21 - Захаров Сергей - Татьянин день.
22 - Алексей Рыбников - Мечты Татьяны (Шла собака по роялю).

ПРо Пашу меньше
Паша Белый День
Любимчик Пашка Алла Пугачёва
Пашка Александр Шапиро
Дядя Паша Воровайки
Паша Дискотека Авария & Dj Smash
Здравствуй Пашка Вячеслав Кукоба
Пашка Аскер Седой

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!   У кого есть приличные нарезки на имена Валера и Вячеслав? Нужны  сегодня))) Буду благодарна за помощь. :flower:

----------


## shoymama

> У меня тоже проблема. Не татары, но - Гурий, Рустам... И Тамила. Не встречались никому?


Тамилу послала на скайп

----------


## чижик

> 14 - Егор Рваный - Девочка Таня.


О боже! А этот Рваный - он кто? Никогда о таком не слышала....Ох и псевдонимчик! :Oj:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, Елена Ваенга - Пашка смотри на почте

----------


## Ларико

Добрый день! Наведите, где скачать или мне пришлите Адажио из Лебединного озера!!! И заодно Танец маленьких лебедей. Куда-то задевала, не могу найти! Пожалуйста, очень срочно!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ларико-2009*,
Танец маленьких лебедей http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/10751313 
Адажио из балета Чайковского "Лебединое озеро" в исполнении греческой певицы Вики Леандрос: 
Vicky Leandros - Zo gia na s'agapo  


http://www.mediafire.com/?vzmmm2mhm4t

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, помогите разобраться... У кого стоит ХОРОШИЙ антивирусник - попробуйте открыть мой сайт - закричит ваш антивирусник или это ложная тревога. Дело в том что мне сейчас сказали, что при открытии сайта кричит антивирусник. Как это проверить другим путем - я не знаю. Мой аваст молчит...  :Oj: 
*************************.ru/

----------


## Сильва

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуль, у меня ничего не кричало, не пищало... Может. я что-то не так делала? Обычно открывает сайт, и всё.

*shoymama*,
 Оль, спасибо, нашла клёвого Рустама, и Гурий есть.

----------


## Озорная

*Ёжик*,

Инночка, у меня пишет, что "Безопасность компьютера может быть под угрозой"

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуська, у меня вылез червяк, когда зашла на твой сайт да не один...Бегом лечиться

----------


## Jenik25

Инна, все без проблем открывается! И никаких предупреждений.

----------


## skomorox

*Ёжик*,



> закричит ваш антивирусник или это ложная тревога.


у меня всё открывается быстро и без проблем! Никто никуда не посылал!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Иннуська, у меня вылез червяк, когда зашла на твой сайт да не один...Бегом лечиться


Если б я знала, как лечиться... там ничего не менялось. Я его открываю сто раз в день - и еще ничего не подцепила - но эта надпись про вирус разогнала от меня всех клиентов, это уже очевидно... Что делать???

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ёжик*,
Инна, я тоже заходила - тишина... :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуська...я не знаю что делать...Меня часто мои шерстят за то, что нахватаюсь вирусов как собака блох, а потом всё глючит...Теперь у меня тоже ВООООЕТ, чтобы все слышали...тогда все несутся лечить мой комп..Я ж в этих делах ...как то деревянное изделие из села Кукуево...Постучись к Саше-модератору- он в этом разбирается..

----------


## Kivlast

*Ёжик*,
 У меня Avast, кричит, что обнаружен :  HTML:Iframe-inf Вирус/Червь

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Инночка, а мой комп завис когда я попыталась зайти :frown: и потом долго отходил

----------


## Kivlast

*Ёжик*,
 Обнови сам антивирус и вирусную базу, а потом просканируй свой сайт еще раз

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Ёжик,
> У меня Avast, кричит, что обнаружен : HTML:Iframe-inf Вирус/Червь
> __________________



Вооот - вооот ... ентот самый паразит и у меня авастик обнаружил

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! Дорогие мой, помогите пожалуйса, как можно скорее. Очень нужна втсреча молодых  перед кафе с бокалами шампанского. Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Инна Р.

> потом просканируй свой сайт еще раз


Я не умею сканировать свой сайт... Ладно, жду своего вебмастера... Наверно такая ситуация уже давно, т.к. звонков совсем нет. Что же это такое может быть? Происки конкурентов или откуда может вирус туда прицепиться?  :Vah: 




> Очень нужна втсреча молодых перед кафе с бокалами шампанского


Дорогие Наташа  и Сергей! Встречая и поздравляя вас мы говорим вам: ( тут кричалочку хором любую). Отведайте свадебный напиток, пусть каждая его капля приведет вас к исполнению всех ваших желаний, которые обязательно сбудутся, потому что мы все в это свято верим. На счастье бьем бокалы! Чем больше осколков - тем больше счастья войдет в вашу новую семью! Будьте счастливы! Горько! 
Оля - ты это имела ввиду??? Или какие у тебя затруднения со встречей? :redface:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Оля - ты это имела ввиду???


где-то читала стихотворение про бокалы, шампанское, короче небольшое поздравление и в конце чо-то типо ....разбейе бокалы эи на счастье.... не могу найти, может у кого под рукой, скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Вот, только что что-то нацарапала, теперь прошу вашей строгой редакции, чо надо поправить и где:smile:
Бокалы с шампанским мы вам предлагаем
Здоровья и счастья на веки желаем
Испейте напиток, поздравьте друг друга
Отныне навек вы супруг и супруга
Чтоб не Было в доме беды и ненастья
Разбейте вы эти бокалы на счастье.

----------


## Инна Р.

> еперь прошу вашей строгой редакции,


Сказать словами все тоже самое! :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Сказать словами все тоже самое!


Хочу стихами.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер!
У меня нестандартный для меня заказ - год местной независимой газете, называется СФЕРА, и в связи с этим небольшая реклама и вручение призов- конкурсы они какие-то проводили. 
    Честно говоря, ни разу не читала, как-то не приходилось. Но наслышана- действительно независимая, пишут остренько.
помню, кто-то что-то проводил для газеты, отзовитесь. Или подскажите, кто такое проводил. Общее представление у меня есть, но советы не помешают.
   И еще одно- в конце беседы по телефону мне предложили интервью. Так может им бесплатно отработать?

----------


## кикимаджа

*tatiana-osinka*,
Бесплатно работать не стоит. Взять свои деньги нужно, а интервью разсматривать как премию за хорошую работу. Вам ведь не предлагали расчат через бартер, а значит они готовы на денежные затраты.
А по поводу проведения, может стоит почитать хоть пару номеров и провести это мероприятие "аля- оскар" для журналистов. По типу вручается "золотая ручка" лучшему погодоописателю за самое верное предсказание погоды или вручается "золотая ручка" лучшщему журналисту за очень живописное описание лужи во дворе дома №Х и так далее. Разбавить все это шоу программой и веселыми конкурсами.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*кикимаджа*,
Нет, там будет вручение призов читателям, которые участвовали в каких-то газетных конкурсах (в понедельник встречусь, уточним). Все на площади, а реклама их газеты- ненавязчиво, чуть-чуть.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Кoshka-мр-р*,
 Надеюсь, твой комп не пострадал? Вируса там не было - просто какой то недоброжелатель пошерстил... Вот как бывает, оказывается... не знаешь, на кого думать. :redface:

----------


## Natali_T

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Оля, не помню начало стихотворения, но заканчивается так:
Вот теперь всё по закону,
Брак скреплён хрустальным звоном

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Ёжик*,
 Инна, у меня тоже антивирус засветился - Всё под угрозой!
Прошу помощи! Поступил заказ на проведение "деревянной свадьбы", кто уже проводил или есть идеи какие-нибудь подскажите что и как, можно в личку! Пожалуйста!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна, у меня тоже антивирус засветился - Всё под угрозой!


А ты прям сейчас открывала? Его уже вроде поправили...  :Vah:

----------


## Милос

> Народ!
>  а кто что делает с эротическими фартушками,можете поделиться?


Извините за  запоздалый  ответ-я провожу "Большю стирку" на  свадьбе, две  команды:за  жениха 7  мальчиков(мужчин),за  невесту 7 девушек(женщин),одеваю  фартучки  на  мальчиков  женские  на  девочек-мужские.Эстафета,бегут до  стула , где  в  тазике(у  меня  он типа  серебряной  чаши,я  ритуал"Омовение" в  нем  же  делаю)лежат буквы-маечки,выбирают  свою  букву  и  бегут  дальше  стоят  два-"столба"(мужчины) держат веревку бельевую,на  нее  за 2  прищепки  надо  повесить  свою  букву.А  смысл  такой   вывешиватся  фраза  для  одной  команды:"СОВЕТ ДА",для  другой "ЛЮБОВЬ!"В  итоге  получается на  веревке  маечки  с  фразой "СОВЕТ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ!" на  этом  фоне в  этих эротических  фартучках   молодые  фотографируются а  веревку  поднимают  повыше(встают  на  стулья  мужчины что  ее  держат)  Фото  получается  классное.Всем  нравится,азартно,весело,прикольненько  и  совсем  не  пошло.Я  сделала фартучки  сама   в  фотошопе под   размер и  распечатала  на  банерной  клеенке,мне  это  обошлось  недорого.Когда  делаю дядю Пашу  сценку , там  ОФИЦИАНТКУ  в  такой  фартучек  ряжу,косыночку  на  голову в  руки поднос:)Фото  жаль  нет  только  вид  этих  букв  есть  я  их  тоже  сделала  из  клеенки  банерной   написала  маркером  обычним  не  стирается  уже  полгода,ярко  смотрится.http://*********ru/891580.jpg

----------


## Озорная

*Ёжик*,

Инна,открывала пять минут назад - все в норме, никаких сообщений.

----------


## Natali_T

*Ёжик*,
 Инна, ну я его сейчас и открывала,минут 15 назад, у меня вылезла куча сообщений, и интернет отключился. Может быть просто совпадение

----------


## Kley

*Инна,* я сейчас попробовала открыть - у меня всё нормально открывается...:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> Хочу стихами.


Оля,может эти подойдут:

А теперь мы наливаем 
вам шампанского вина,
Выпейте его до дна!
Бокалы бросьте через левое плечо,
Чтоб любилось горячо!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> год местной независимой газете


Гимн родной газете.Полёт идей в атаке мозговой-
Идёт редакционная планёрка!
Поставлен новый подвиг трудовой-
Прославим мы свою газету звонко!
Главред нам дал очередной приказ,
И все вперёд на исполненье.
Поднять тираж задача есть у нас,
Ответственности чувствуем волненье...
Болеем за судьбу родимых горожан,
Чтоб им не заблудиться в мире прессы,
(название газеты), как лоцман, в руки дан,
Пусть есть масштабнее по численности, весу...
Средь конкурентов пёстрых и цветных
Не затеряется правдивая газета!
На общем фоне конкурентов мировых
(название газеты), скажем прямо ,лучше нету!
В ней взвешенность, анализ есть и ум,
И яркий образ, и отличный очерк!
Читателю порой больших не надо дум,
Узнают все газеты нашей почерк!
Здесь веские слова заслуженных людей
Переплелись со свежим ярким взглядом.
С редактором, что вечно всех мудрей
Ещё мы будем здесь командовать парадом!
(автор И.П. Холомеев, член  Союза журналистов России)

----------


## Милос

> Всем привет! Дорогие мой, помогите пожалуйса, как можно скорее. Очень нужна втсреча молодых  перед кафе с бокалами шампанского. Заранее огромное спасибо


Ну-ка, подайте бокалы! , А теперь на счет "три!" осушите бокалы до дна. Кто первый - тот и главный. Раз. Два. Три
                              Мы желаем вам удачи. Чтоб не тлеть, а гореть,
                              Да в полный накал, Разбейте на счастье бокал!

разбивают...
Сколько кусочков-столько счастливых  прожить  вам  годочков.Каких  кусочков  больше  больших  или  маленьких?
отвечают гости
Больших-  родится  первенцем-мальчонка, (маленьких-девчонка.)

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! поделитись сайтами с фотоэффектами, когда фотку свою вставляешь...
по типу этого: www.photofunia.com
можно в личку....

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Колесо*,
 а я так провожу:
.....
каравай...отломили.... посолили... ...
.. 
Обычай есть, он вот каков-
Принять бокалы из рук отцов.
шампанское символ праздника, символ -достатка. выпейте по глоточку, а остаток, выплесните через левое плечо, что бы не было вам дороги назад к холостой жизни.
 А теперь, у порога  своей свадьбы , у порога новой жизни -разбейте на счастья бокалы....
Бьют..
 смотрим- если осталась целая ножка от бокала- первенец будет- мальчик..Много мельких осколков- девочка....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/917171m.jpg[/IMG].....[IMG]http://*********ru/907955m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Кто-нибудь пользуетсЯ програмкой QuickTime ? Спрашиваю не в качестве рекламы, а из чистого любопытсва.

----------


## swinging

> Кто-нибудь пользуетсЯ програмкой QuickTime ? Спрашиваю не в качестве рекламы, а из чистого любопытсва.


Ира, некоторые программы даже требуют, чтобы на компе была установлена эта прога, иначе не встают. Пользуюсь иногда, когда нужно запустить файлы этого формата, обычно это видео, либо прога (музыкальный редактор) сама запускает, но на компах у меня стоИт, я её правда в реестре отключил от автозагрузки, чтобы ресурс не жрала, а то его (ресурса) всегда не хватает.

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я почему спросила. Скачала футажи и некоторые затребовали эту программу, иначе не открываются. Вот и задумалась, то ли футажи удалить, то ли программу скачать .

----------


## manja

> Вот и задумалась, то ли футажи удалить, то ли программу скачать .
> __________________


Ириш просто футажи эти в формате: mov потому и затребовали... А если у тебя есть плеер который читает этьи файлы то сммыса нет...эту программу скачивать...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Да, есть плеер Total Video который их открывает. Но когда их пытаюсь в Sony Vegas вставлять, где фильм монтирую, требует ту программу.:frown:

----------


## swinging

> Да, есть плеер Total Video который их открывает. Но когда их пытаюсь в Sony Vegas вставлять, где фильм монтирую, требует ту программу.


У меня такая же фигня с виртуальной аудиостудией. Наверно, можно как то обмануть, но я не стал себе забивать голову, на двух компах она уже стояла предустановленная, как приложение к мультимедийным компьютерам, а на третий я поставил сам да и всё.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Total Video


Если у тебя и Total Video Конвертор есть - просто перекатай через него в тот формат, который твоя программа Вегас видит.

----------


## ovesil

всем привет! Девочки и мальчики выручайте! Срочно нужна песня которая звучала в финале фестиваля художественной гимнастики "Алина". Песня называется "Самые-пресамые". Не могу найти, а очень надо, помогите пожалуйста, вдруг у кого есть

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ёжик*,
Инна, спасибо.  :flower:  Я уже тоже до этого дотумкалась :biggrin: Конвертор только почему-то стал регистрацию требовать. Давно им не пользовалась. Раньше работал. Придётся снова скачать.

----------


## bulya

Ребята, не могу уже 5 день ничего загрузить на Радикал.Страница открывается, а  не загружается фото:frown:А есть ли другой сайт с подобной функцией?

----------


## Гвиола

Посоветуйте песню для танца внучки и дедушки (свадьба).


Аленка,а сюда не пробовала?
http://*********ru/

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Доброе утро! Девочки, пожалуйста, киньте в меня кричалкой про таню и вову, заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## swinging

> всем привет! Девочки и мальчики выручайте! Срочно нужна песня которая звучала в финале фестиваля художественной гимнастики "Алина". Песня называется "Самые-пресамые". Не могу найти, а очень надо, помогите пожалуйста, вдруг у кого есть




На носителях эта песня не выходила. 
Вырежи звук из видео, качество, конечно будет  :Jopa: , но другой выход только ждать её выхода в студийном качестве (когда рак после зимовки свиснет на сухую пятницу :biggrin:)

Удачи!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Дороие и уважаемый!Большушее спасибо всем, кто откликается на просьбу о помощи!Не могу отправить спасибку ВОЛШЕБНИКУпередаю так!-СССПППАААСССИИИБББООО!
Вы просто классные и СУПЕР!!!
нет ли у кого идеи по поводу выбора Королева ОСЕНЬ на небольшой корпоративной вечеринке.3 конкурса на выбывание.????

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

вопрос к специалистам по юбилеям: сегодня поступил заказ на пятницу, юбилярша всю жизнь проработала звероводом, учитывая то, что вечер будет проходить в тесном помещении, у кого нибудь есть идеи по играм?
Зверовод по разведению пушнины.

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Помогайте девченки!
Ищу песню Белая черемуха Маркина. На зайцах нет... Может у кого есть?
tamada11_11@mail.ru

----------


## swinging

> Помогайте девченки!
> Ищу песню Белая черемуха Маркина. На зайцах нет... Может у кого есть?
> tamada11_11@mail.ru


У тебя, что андрофобия? Ты мужчин боишься или не признаёшь их по каким то другим соображениям? (Понимаю, они волосатые и потнючие.) 
(Не надеясь на то, что моя помощь пригодится (я не девчонка)(и уже давно)))

*Маркин - Белая черёмуха*

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем привет! Девочки, кто делает Сладкую фамилию...а как вы выкручиваетесь когда там мягкий знак.Ь

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелла*,на мягкий знак мягкую сдобную булочку ну или сладкую вату,она тоже мягкая.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла,на мягкий знак мягкую сдобную булочку ну или сладкую вату,она тоже мягкая.


Наташа, спасибо! А то я как то зависла, но никогда бы не догадалась... :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

Доброй ночи! У моей знакомой на свадьбе дочери в Чебоксарах была такая красотища... На первом танце падал искусственный снег. То есть было 4 баллончика - 4 человека по краям распыляли на них. Снега летало много, он сухой, до пола не долетал, так я поняла. Сейчас стала искать такие баллончики, много что выдало, но пока не могу понять, какой надо снег выбирать. Давно хотела первый танец  делать с новым эффектом, вот загорелось! Если кто-то знает, какой снег для такого момента лучше купить, откликнитесь. Там ещё есть серпантин в баллончиках, думаю, что тоже интересно. 
Я бы ссылку на сайт дала, но не знаю, можно ли?

----------


## shoymama

Пробовала серпантин в баллончике из магазина "Линия" - фигня, не бери!!! Название не помню.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> ВСем привет! Девочки, кто делает Сладкую фамилию...а как вы выкручиваетесь когда там мягкий знак.Ь


Возьми другое слово.
Можно не только фамилию, но и имя (невесты, жениха,юбиляра)
Или любое значимое слово- месяц,время года, название улицы, ресторана, города
В крайнем случае- слово ПОДАРОК.
Я всегда выбираю из возможных вариантов.
На форуме  написала Вкусная *фамилия*, вот и полетело....но необязательно именно ее брать за основу:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> На форуме написала Вкусная фамилия, вот и полетело....но необязательно именно ее брать за основу


 Людочка! Я вот вчера именно фамилию сделала и это в тему так было, что имя просто как то не логично. Я вообще подумала, что пускай будет мягкая подушка с фото молодых, у невесты мама в рекламном агентстве работает, я думаю сделает. Мне нужен был пендель.:rolleyes: Спасибо вам девчата! :flower:

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

*swinging*,
 СПАСИБО!!!
Какая такая фобия?
Я Андреев не боюсь, впрочем и Степанов тоже.

----------


## optimistka17

> нет ли у кого идеи по поводу выбора Королева ОСЕНЬ на небольшой корпоративной вечеринке.3 конкурса на выбывание.????


На ночь глядя после свадьбы голова не так уж и хорошо работает, но несколько мыслей есть
-Песни об осени(участники поют или называют на выбывание...)
-Каждой участнице выдается комплект осенних листьев(желтые листья клена например).Задача- сделать из этих листьев картину в виде апликации...
-Каждой участнице вручить тыкву и небольшой ножик.Задача- вырезать на тыкве свое имя, дату конкурса, название города , где проходит конкурс или просто слово *осень...*
-Подобрать осенние рифмы к определенным словам
-Так как осень ассоциируется с дождем, то предложить участницам станцевать с зонтиком 
В любом случае по аплодисментам идет выбывание...
Это так, навскидку...

----------


## чижик

Лю-ю-юд-и-и! Где взять Шизгару? Ткните носом, пожалуйста!

----------


## shoymama

*чижик*

http://files.mail.ru/TVWQMP  - тут плюс
http://files.mail.ru/XBG0US  - тут минус

----------


## чижик

Оль, вот спасибо так спасибо!!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Ребята, помогите, за сколько время , слава Богу, заказ-юбилей 20 лет, может кто проводил молодежный, подскажите, у меня такое в первый раз.

----------


## optimistka17

> юбилей 20 лет, может кто проводил молодежный, подскажите, у меня такое в первый раз.


Да какие проблемы?
 Если на взрослом юбилее зачастую преобладание застольных игр и тех, где мало участников( хотя по-разному бывает), то  на молодежном - побольше танцевальных игр, командных и немного эротических...
А компания у тебя какая? А то у меня однажды было... Провожу 18-летие. Сама именинница-18 лет, ее сестра- 21 год, а все остальные- степенные, взрослые люди, включая почтенных стариков.
 Более пресной компании трудно было найти. Пришлось на ходу перекраивать сценарий...

----------


## Медведик

Люди добрые есть ли у кого красивая песня о папе от имени детей и внуков...или дочери.
И красивая о Владимире...

----------


## Курица

> красивая песня о папе от имени детей и внуков...или дочери.


...вот хорошая, но-от имени сына (исполняет мужчина)
и-тем не менее-послушайте-песня хорошая...может пригодиться для муз. подложки к фотофильму от  сына -отцу
http:/*************.com/files/cscrxp20i

----------


## Наталюшка

> Люди добрые есть ли у кого красивая песня о папе от имени детей и внуков...или дочери.


Лена, на почте посмотри, может подойдет

----------


## свадьба

*Медведик*,
Лена! Тут посмотри:
http://forum.sibnet.ru/index.php?showtopic=195765

----------


## Абюл45

> Медведик


 Леночка,посмотри может эта понравится или подойдёт
http://webfile.ru/4014018

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> юбилярша всю жизнь проработала звероводом, учитывая то, что вечер будет проходить в тесном помещении, у кого нибудь есть идеи по играм?
> Зверовод по разведению пушнины.


Игра застольная-"Зоопарк"(игра от Ксюши -БОСС)
ЗООПАРК-ГАДАНИЕ
       На таких праздниках какюбилей за столом собираются самые любимые самые желанные самые родные и близкие и виновникам торжества КАЖЕТЬСЯ, что они знают о своих гостях ну просто все..... это не так - вы о своих гостях не знаете НИЧЕГО!  и сейчас вы мне назовете 4 - 5 человек о которых хотите узнать побольше. 4-5 чел-им раздаешь каждому листочек бумаги и ручку и просишь:  - во первых вверху написать свое имя, а потом название 7- видов экзотических животных, можно вперемежку с мультипликационными героями.               
  Люди тебе пишут, и ты забираешь готовые работы - они тебе написали ОТВЕТЫ, не зная ВОПРОСОВ! Потом ты берешь первый листик и просишь автора подняться и начинаешь читать: 
ДОМА – ответ  № 1,                 В ГОСТЯХ -  ответ  № 2,          
С ДРУЗЬЯМИ – ответ  № 3,      В ТРАНСПОРТЕ - ответ  № 4, 
В ПОСТЕЛЕ -  ответ  № 5,      
ДУМАЕТ О СЕБЕ ЧТО ОН (А) - ответ  №  6,            
А НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ - ответ  № 7.     (например: Дома - чебурашка, в гостях - Бегемот, с друзьями - белка... и т.д.)

«ТЕРЕМОК»  и  «ВАРЕЖКА»
     Тамада просит назвать героев сказки «Теремок», а потом героев 
сказки «Варежка».   Кто ответил, выходит  на средину зала. Ставят два стула. По команде Тамады игроки должны заполнить каждый свой «Теремок» и «Варежку».  Сесть на стулья.  Чтобы не путать героев можно раздать им таблички.   

Кричалка- "Звери на банкете"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
БЕЛОЧКИ И ДУБЫ
   Выбрали 6 девочек и 5 мальчиков. Мальчики - это дубы стали в круг спинами друг к  другу. А девочки - белочки бегают по кругу вокруг дубов под музыку. Как только музыка заканчивается каждая белочка должна запрыгнуть на дуб. Кому дуба не хватило тот выбывает, ну и так до победителя (Можно не на руки прыгать, а достаточно-разобраться по парам и обняться)

----------


## Гвиола

Ну,неужели никто не подскажет песню для танца дедушки и внучки???

----------


## Абюл45

> красивая о Владимире...


 Лена, а здесь о Владимире...
http://narod.ru/disk/14241199000/Тутси - Володенька - дружок (zvukoff.ru).mp3.html

----------


## свадьба

*Медведик*,
Владимир - Третьяков "Вам звонят от Бога" 
................ - Ума2рман "Ума2рман" 
................ - Ультрафиолет "Володя" 
................ - Борзов "Три слова" 
................ - Иракли "Вова чума" 
................ - Аквариум "Древнерусская тоска" 
................ - Белый день "Володенька" 
................ - Лесоповал "Кликуха" 
................ - Гришковец "Они летят" 
................ - Розенбаум "Глухари" 
................ - Малинин "Князь Владимир" 
................ - Пепси "Вовочка" 
................ - Любэ "Атас" 
................ - Натали "Вовочка" 
................ - Осин "Таня + Володя" 
................ - Анонс "Вовочка" 
................ - Круг "Пусти меня мама" 
................ - Мориц "На этом береге" 
................ - Окуджава "О Володе Высоцком" 
................ - Высоцкий "Как зайдёшь в бистро-столовку" 
................ - Высоцкий "Баллада о детстве" 
................ - Моральный кодекс "Славянские танцы" 
................ - Лава "Вова" 
................ - Ван-Моо "Народное техно" 
................ - Круг "Здравствуйте" 
................ - VovaZiL`vova "Вова зi Львова" 
................ - Кучин "Родные места" 
................ - Сергеев "Свадьба-1" 
................ - Лимонадный Джо "Эх, Владимир Вольфович" 
................ - Пепси "Вовочка" 
................ - Овсиенко "Вова-барабанщик" 
................ - Ежова "Вовка"

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Гвиола*,
Дедушка-дедуля 

Нынче у родителей 
Дел полно опять - 
С кем же мне отправиться 
Всё-таки гулять. 
Тротуары узкие, 
Город, словно улей. 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
У знакомой девочки 
Папа с бородой, 
А у меня дедушка 
Очень молодой, 
Если нам захочется, 
Вдруг помчаться пулей, 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Погуляем в скверике, 
Сядем на скамейку, 
Вспомним нашу, в общем-то, 
Дружную семейку. 
И взгрустнём немножечко 
В гомоне и гуле, 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Мы вернёмся вечером, 
Но не в поздний час, 
Нам приятно с дедушкой, 
Что вы ждёте нас. 
И стройнее сделались мы, 
А не сутулей, 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей. 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
Деда, деда, деда, дедушка! 
С дедушкой, с дедушкой, 
С дедушкой, дедулей.
http://spoika.ru/pesnya-dedushka-ded...-mp3-4744.html

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ну,неужели никто не подскажет песню для танца дедушки и внучки???


Наташа, так можно любую песню, которую любит этот дед. Наверняка в молодости что-то было любимое. Вот внучка и подарит эту песню.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

http://www.tonnel.ru/?l=concert&main=368291
дедушка (Алябьев) есть там еще одна
Группа Dvd Rock - Дедушкаhttp://www.mp3arch.ru/song~index/song/164897/
мой дедушка старыйhttp://www.mp3folder.org.ua/song/350259.html

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Коллеги, всем доброго времени суток!
выручайте- есть кто из г.Дзержинска Нижегородской области?
бывают заказы из этого города- а я нахожусь далековато

мой тел. 8-910-406-03-31

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*optimistka17*, Людочка, пока сама не знаю, заказали, а обговаривать детали будем завтра.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Подскажите, а муз груз навсегда покинул поле инета? Уже 4 дня зайти не могу туда

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш - я сегодня заходила  :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш - я сегодня заходила


Странно, Леночка, а у меня выскакивает технический перекурчик.

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие, просто вынуждена нарушить правила форума. Но мне очень-очень нужно *ЭТО* на песню "Ягода малина" Легкоступовой и на Валерию с Пьехой "Расставание". ОЧЕНЬ нужно!!! Осчастливьте, пожалуйста, мой ящик.....  :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

*Марья*,
 Марина,  на почте три варианта ягоды лови и расставание вслед)))

----------


## Сильва

*Jenik25*,
 Я проводила обсыпание снегом на первом танце в течение двух сезонов. Действительно, очень красиво. Баллончики покупала в магазине конфиската, оч-чень дёшево. И были классные со снеговичком. А потом эти пропали, стали возить другие - одни с отвратительным запахом, другие оставляют пятна, третьи хлопьями берутся и т.п. В общем, сейчас их и в продаже нет, и не очень доверяю. Может, перед новым годом снова появятся... :Fz:

----------


## optimistka17

Обратите внимание-сейчас в "Проказнике" баллончики со снегом появились.. Их качество для меня неизвестно...

----------


## Kley

Можно сюда продублирую свой вопрос, а то в тему "Юбилеи" мало кто  заходит :Oj: 
 Девочки,хочу на юбилее мужа провести такую вещь: это что-то типа распределения обязанностей на свадьбе(когда молодые сидят спиной друг к другу и с помощью разноцветных шариков отвечают , кто, что будет делать), только я хочу у родителей узнавать, кто какие роли играл в воспитании сына. Например, кто пелёнки стирал? Кто сказки читал? Кто в кино водил?
Давайте накидаем вместе интересные вопросики :Oj:  

Вот девочки в "Юбилейной" теме накидали мне такие вопросы
Кто переклеивал обои после художеств сына?
Кто пластелин отскребал со всей мебели?
Кому больше досталось «Пффф-ррр», после последней ложки нелюбимой каши?
Перед кем малыш заваливался на пол в магазине игрушек, требуя купить очередную машинку?
кто в садик водил?
кто кашу варил?
кто лекарства давал?
кто на улице гулял?
кто спать ложил?
кто к врачу водил?
кто чаще целовал?
кто на работу с собой брал?

Может быть ещё какие-нибудь интересные вопросики найдутся?

----------


## Ладушка

> кто спать ложил?


укладывал
А может лучше
Кто сказку на ночь читал?

----------


## syaonka

> Подскажите, а муз груз навсегда покинул поле инета? Уже 4 дня зайти не могу туда


И я тоже!:frown:
Люди! Нужны танцевальные песенки с именами Оля и Серёжа! Поделитесь ,у кого есть!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*syaonka*,
У меня Сергея много, к юбилею как-то готовилась. Скайп у тебя есть?. Лучше бы по нему отправить.

----------


## Kley

Ира, отправила на почту.

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, нет ли у кого записи *колокольного звона*? Или адресок не подскажите?  :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Касатик*,
Колокольный звон, он разный бывает. Тебе для чего?

----------


## skomorox

> а муз груз навсегда покинул поле инета? Уже 4 дня зайти не могу туда


и я не могу! Сегодня первый раз полезла после длительного перерыва - не смогла зайти. Пишет, что такая страница не найдена.

----------


## tatusya

Леночка, вот:
Поцелуйный конкурс в стихах.
Известно. что любое время года
Прекрасно страстью, нежностью своей
И дарит вам любовь свою природа
И поцелуи средь мельканья дней.
Весной вас поцелуй и чист и нежен
А осенью похож на бабье лето
Зимой бодрящий как морозец снежный
И самый жаркий в середине лета.
Сегодня здесь немало пар таких
Которые женились жарким летом
Горячий поцелуй попросим их
Мы показать. овации за это.
Попросим пары мы с осенним поцелуем
Нам показать всю осени красу
Мы пары зимние попросим показать
Как можно жен бодряще целовать.
Вот пары созданы самой весной
Так покажите поцелуй нам нежный свой.
Теперь и вы, молодожены поцелуйтесь
А гости поцелуем тем любуйтесь.

----------


## shoymama

> Ребята, нет ли у кого записи *колокольного звона*? Или адресок не подскажите?


Послала на мыло   :Tu: . Ты чего меня в скайпе не принимаешь, а? :Vah:

----------


## Shusteer

Дорогие форумчане!!Где-то видела поздравление мамы дочерью в день свадьбы (мамы) Пните, пожалуйста, куда лететь?

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
Форумчане, дорогие! Где-то видела поздравление мамы в день свадьбы от дочери...Пните, пожалуйста, куда лететь надо!

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,подскажите что за штука "Фонарик".Мои решили обойтись этим фонариком,а не фейерверком.Может подскажите,с чем его едят и когда запускают?:rolleyes:

----------


## syaonka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,Иринка
*Kley*,Леночка
*Курица* Танюша!
Спасибо вам огромное за помощь! :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужно для постановочного танца музыка. А именно что-бы была первая половина медленая красивая музычка, а потом.... можно взрыв хлопушки, и начинается быстрая...

Сегодня вечером моим заказчикам ити к хореографу,а музыки еще не подобрали...
Я прошу у кого что-то есть.... ЖДУ НА ПОЧТЕ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Иринка Картинка*,
Сейчас отправлю то, что на последней из свадеб делали.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может подскажите,с чем его едят и когда запускают?


Запускать нужно на пустыре - где нет проводов и балконов. Желательно в безветрие. В центре города, как мои запускали пары - страх... вроде улетели, но прежде чем они поднялись выше проводов и домов - я вспотела. По возможности отгаваривай их от этой штуки!  :Vah:

----------


## Tajussa

> Ребята,подскажите что за штука "Фонарик".


Привет. У нас "фонарик" - это маленькая модель большого воздушного шара, в корзинку кладется сухое горючее, поджигается, горячий воздух наролняет шар, и вся эта горящая конструкция отправляется в небо. Я сталкивалась с ним один раз, принесли гости, в подарок молодым, меня не предупредили (хотя на каждой свадьбе я предупреждаю - ничего не делать, не посоветовавшись со мной), в результате получилась  :Jopa: . Выйдя на перекур они решили запустить фонарик, шар загорелся и вся эта пылающая конструкция прилетела на ближайшее дерево (а рядом парк), где и продолжала гореть. Пожара не случилось, но нервов я попортила не мало. 
вот как-то так.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Запускать нужно на пустыре - где нет проводов и балконов. Желательно в безветрие. В центре города, как мои запускали пары - страх... вроде улетели, но прежде чем они поднялись выше проводов и домов - я вспотела. По возможности отгаваривай их от этой штуки!


я тоже их боюсь....

----------


## Lorry

*Гвиола*,



> Ребята,подскажите что за штука "Фонарик".Мои решили обойтись этим фонариком,а не фейерверком.Может подскажите,с чем его едят и когда запускают?


 Конечно штука  хорошая. но опасная. У нас в Германии их вообще запретила  после того  как случались пожары .
Хотя можно купить за маленькие деньги, буквально вчера видела в магазине  цена 2 евра.
Этим летом рискнула , запускали в России у кузины на свадьбе .
В самом конце , когда стемнело , запускали в небо её девечью фамилию , можно и холостяцкую жизнь в небо отправить. Хорошо погода была безветренная , и на окраине города гуляли. Смотрится конечно красиво, романтично даже,круче шариков ,но не безопастно.

----------


## Масяня

*Гвиола*,


и я отмечусь. Мы часто запускаем эти фонарики, есть несколько главных правил:

1. Чтобы он взлетел хорошо, нужно дать горячему воздуху надуть шар полностью. поэтому если на улице прохладно - шар не успевает нагреться, парураз молодые так и не смогли его запустить. Теперь мы учёные: надуваем в помещении и выносим на улицу
2. Если он с горелкой из бумаги проспиртованной и спрессованной, то эту бумагу нужно чуть -чуть понадрывать,  по краям, чтобы лучше горело.
3. Обязательно учитывать направление ветра!!!
4. Провода?! В прошлую свадьбу летел наш фонарик - летел - и вдруг замер на одном месте, оказалось - зацепился за провод... Страшного ничего не произошло, со стороны казался НЛО, но чуток понервничала....


Вобщем, надо думать...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Кто живет близко к Харькову- обратите внимание!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122519&page=41

пост №614

----------


## КартинкаИр

На счет Фонариков! 
Я вот уже 4 свадьбы подряд использую, происходит это в городе.....выбираем правельное место+ учитывается направление ветра!

Смотрятся  :Ok: ! Я брала эти что с Германии , позавчера один пьяный гость и свои 5 копеек всунул в поджигание спирта сухого в этого поджег часть сердца з боку...., мне еще деньги за фонарь не отдали, думаю все  :Jopa:  А тут.... нет же ...все красиво...как положено....60 сек. наполнился воздухом (хотя погодка прохладная после дождика) и высоко поднялся в небо и тут дальше молодые по дорожке с фантанчиков идут, все горит, светится а сердце еще долго в небу пока не скрылось...
Вообщем если все сделать правильно эфект :Ok: . А по цене не дороже хлопушки классной а длительность удовольствия намного дольше!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Люди(мальчики+девочки) у кого есть минус группы Queen про Rock you,без бэка, поделитесь пожалуйста. Надо для кричалки - Выпьем водки.

----------


## вокся

*bycmarina*,
на почте

----------


## КартинкаИр

Первый танец постановочный!

Спасибо Ирине за отзыв! Но нужно еще,чтобы у молодых были варианты выбрать...

Девченки ПОМОГИТЕ кто может делать нарезки... Чтобы сначала была красивая музычка медлячек , А ПОТОМ СПЕЦ ЭФЕКТ ВЗРЫВ ХЛОПУШКИ! и ПОЕХАЛА БЫСТРАЯ... МОЖНО С ФИЛЬМА "КРЕМИНАЛЬНОЕ ЧТИВО"... ИЛИ ЕЩЕ ЧТО-ТО ТИПА ТАКОГО...

До 16.00. очень жду помощи.... ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ!

----------


## Элен

*Иринка Картинка*,
 скажи какие мелодии вместе соединить?

----------


## КартинкаИр

Спасибо всем кто откликнулся на мою просьбу  :flower: 
Еще раз налицо тот факт, что наш ФОРУМ  :Ok: 
Не одна служба (911,МНС и ......) не приходит на помощь так быстро как наши ФОРУМЧАНИ!

СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Natali_T

*Касатик*,
 Наташ, группа Белый день песня Деревенька, она начинается с колокольного звона

----------


## Викторинка

*Касатик*
 Наташа, а тебе колокольный звон еще нужен?! Послушай этот, может подойдет?http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...&uid=110007360

----------


## Donald

Дарова фсем! 
Я к вам с любовью и нежным трепетом!

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Саша, не напрягайся! Это я случайно за тобой попал с любовью со своей...

----------


## Donald

Скажите, кто-нить делает чо-нить тематическое к 1 ноября, то есть ко Дню судебного пристава?
У меня вот нет, но вот ссылочки бравые копнул:
http://www.avtoradio.ru/?an=ml_parody_page&uid=119538  и еще
http://www.avtoradio.ru/?an=ml_parody_page&uid=120700

а у меня, похоже, и 10 ноября пролетает... у нс вчера министра МВД задержали... он уже в Лефортово...

----------


## swinging

> Саша, не напрягайся! Это я случайно за тобой попал с любовью со своей...


kuku
Как это не напрягайся?
Чегой то ты со своею любовью сзади пристраиваешься? 
Пра-а-а-ти-и-вный!
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Donald

Всё! Саня, пошли по девкам! Собирайся, девки в кучу, нету Димки с Сашкой лучче!

----------


## koluchka

ребятки, читала здесь на форуме про таблетки для востановления голоса "Гомеовокс". у нас в аптеке их нет. и на заказ тоже не привозят, говорят, что и у поставщиков их  нет.  у кого-нибудь они продаются? если да, то вышлите, пожалуйста, БОЛЬШАЯ ПРЕБОЛЬШАЯ ПРОСЬБА!  условия обсудим в личке!

----------


## orhideya

Всем   привет!  И  у  меня   тоже  нет   тем   отчетов  и   фото.  Что  такое  не пойму. :mad:

----------


## Ладушка

> . В личку не писАть (по этому вопросу).


Саня. вот за что  я тебя лю...   можно в личку напишу?:biggrin:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Ребята, нужна "скорая помощь"!
В субботу предстоит провести большой концерт на открытой площадке в честь дня освобождения города. Не могу придумать сценарный ход. Номера и тематические (о войне) и просто эстрада. Подбросьте идей, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Ладушка

У Ларисочки из Белгорода был сценарий празднования дня победы.  Вы ей скажете рахмат, если пригодится. А сам сценарий нашла у себя))) Только куды послать-то?

----------


## lezi

Девочки,хочу обратиться к тем кто живет в Питере. У меня есть подруга.Дружим уже больше 20 лет.В феврале месяце этого года с ней случилась своего рода беда.Иначе это назвать не могу. Ужинала дома с семьей.Кушала колбасу или рулет,точно я уже не помню,но была эта колбаска с целофановой пленке.Как она не заметила маленького кусочка прилипшего к колбасе не знаю,только застрял этот кусочек в гортани где то и мешает человеку жить.Сразу же обратились к врачу.В приемном смотрели несколько врачей но ничего не нашли.Сделали и бронхоскопию и гастроскопию ничего не показывает аппаратура.Отправили к лору.Тот тоже ничего не обнаружил.А горло болит.Врачи просто отфутболивают ее от одного к другому у нас.За свои деньги уже ездили и в Таллинн и в Тарту.Что она прошла за это время не поддается разумному.Чего ей только в горло не пихали и каких только  процедур не делали.А пленка уже вросла.Она щелкает и врачи это слышат(это уже в военной академии в Питере ей подтвердили)Она и там уже была.Потому как в Эстонии ничего не обнаруживают.Только один академик услышал эти щелчки но он уезжал на какой то конгресс и надо было остаться еще на пару дней.Но с нас так как она иностранка гостинница много денег съела.Они с мужем за сутки платили 3500 рублей.Отжили 3 дня и уехали домой,так как деньги закончились.Мы уже здесь даже к биоэнергетику обращались.Она нам сказала,что пленка вросла но не полностью.Краешек ее болтается и шелкает.А еще этот краешек режет слизистую.От этого и постоянная боль.А когда ложится спать,то пленка перекрывает дыхание и от этого она ночью задыхается.Человек с февраля месяца спит полусидя,что бы не задохнуться.У подруги ужасная дипрессия.Врачи смотрят как на дурочку и советуют обратиться к психиатору.Мол это она себе все напридумывала.Но если бы она придумывала,разве стала бы она ездить в платные клинники за свои деньги? Остается только вскрывать гортань.Так как пленку так уже не достать.А это опять надо в Питер ехать.Потому как в Тарту у нас ей разодрали все горло,порвали губу и все равно ничего не нашли. Она согласна уже к черту на кулички уехать,лишь бы помогли.Может из вас Питерцы кто подскажет где можно жилье подешевле снять? Или кто комнату сдаст ей на время дней на 5.Так как в Военной академии ее не ложили в палату,а делали свякие обследования и отпускали на ночь домой.Или может у кого нибудь есть знакомые врачи кто бы мог помочь в этом.Мы уже просто не знаем что делать.

----------


## Irishka

*koluchka*,
 Елена! Я такие таблетки (гомеовокс) в августе покупала в Одессе, в центральной аптеке. Помогают реально. Но ты очень далеко...

----------


## о-ля-ля

*lezi*,
 ЖУТЬ какая.Вот уж никогда не знает человек, что с ним может случится.

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!
Обратите внимание на этот пост! здесь столько сценариев разных!!!!!!!!!!!я аж обалдела!!!!!!!!!!Никогда такого не встречала!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...43&postcount=1

----------


## Инна Р.

*lezi*,
 Таня, недорогая гостиница стоит рублей 600 в сутки. Я комнату сдать не могу - могу сдать кровать,бесплатно, но смотря когда... потому что у меня практически всегда кто то гостит. Сейчас Жанна наша на учебе в Питере у нас, например...   :biggrin:  Знаю, что бывают еще общежития которые совсем дешево пускают постояльцев. но конкретного не знаю.:smile:

----------


## КартинкаИр

У меня вопрос к тем, кто на банкете использовал пирамиду из фужеров, которая выставляется на столе и в самый верхний бокал наливается шампанское.
Во-первых она выстраивается по какому принципу ( внизу 6 фуж., потом 5.... и т.д...),
Во-вторых какую подводку к этому всему делаете?

Очень хочется моим молодым, а в кафе такое не выстраивали, хотя фужеры подходящие есть.

Поделитесь опытом, дорогие коллеги!

----------


## Курица

> она выстраивается по какому принципу ( внизу 6 фуж., потом 5.... и т.д...),


[IMG]http://*********org/3530.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг
Вот такую пирамиду делал брат невесты у меня в марте прошлого года
[IMG]http://*********org/1482.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг
добавляет  "сухой лет"(крошка), чтоб был ДЫМ...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сама нашла :Oj:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Танюша,Курочка!  :flower: 
ПИРАМИДА  :Ok: 
Ты как всегда наглядно и подробно!
Огромное спасибо! :flower: 

А можно такую подводку сказать?
 Шампанское торжественно открывается, свадьба Вовы и Наташи - НАЧИНАЕТСЯ!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*bycmarina*,
Ссылка не копируется сюда. Набери в поисковике: *Музгруз*, зайди на этот сайт. Там в поисковике набери *Цыганочка* - выпадет штук 30 композиций. Слушай, выбирай и качай!
Ссылку с Музгруза сохрани... там есть все, что ты не можешь найти.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ёжик*,
 Инна, а что вместо звездочек ставить? Думаю, зайду посмотрю может там какие другие вариации...
пока я это писала ты уже объяснила

----------


## Буча

Девченки, мальчишки, подскажите кто понимает. Я в интернет через телефон выхожу, скорость... ужас. Сейчас рекламируют "Мегафоновский" модем, хвалятся что скорость :Ok: , это правда, или только хвалятся? Стационарного телефона у меня нет, а стаким инетом трубец, все нерьвы он мне вымотал, ни видео посмотреть, ни скачать толком, ни самой поделиться чем-то.

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня мегафоновский модем есть. Там тарифы разные и скорости соответственно. Не знаю какой у меня, муж покупал. Читать писать - нормально, странички мигом открываются - а загружать качать не очень. Я правда всего 1 письмо с вложениями отправляла, грузилось долго - минут 5. По отношению к моему стационарному инету - медленно, но вообще - очень даже нормально! Связь есть везде, даже на даче, где МТС например плохо ловит.

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,всем огромное спасибо за объяснения по фонарику.Учту!!! Подскажите в какой момент его запускают,к чему приурочить? Наш шарик огромный в виде сердца. Отговорить не смогу,его уже купили сюрпризом для молодых и для меня!!! Хорошо,что предупредили.

----------


## Lorry

*Гвиола*,



> Подскажите в какой момент его запускают,к чему приурочить?


 Мне кажется, однозначно фанарик надо запускать когда  на улице темно, больше эффекта .
Стало очень модно в конце свадьбы запускать салют, можно так-же поступить и с фанариком.

Пусть твои молодые загадают одно желание на двоих и отпустя сердце в небо .
Ты умная  девочка,найдёшь как это обыграть.

----------


## Ponj29

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девченки, мальчишки, подскажите кто понимает. Я в интернет через телефон выхожу, скорость... ужас. Сейчас рекламируют "Мегафоновский" модем, хвалятся что скорость, это правда, или только хвалятся? Стационарного телефона у меня нет, а стаким инетом трубец, все нерьвы он мне вымотал, ни видео посмотреть, ни скачать толком, ни самой поделиться чем-то.


А местная Атс не подключает Интернет? Уточните у них. У нас "Волгателеком" подключает и домашний монер не нужен.

----------


## tataluna

у меня дома тоже стационарного телефона нет, мы купили усби модем только не мегафон ,а МТС, но разницы особой нет главное что бы связь была, а связь есть в основном только в городах в сельской местности если стоит  специальная вышка, то скорость будет хорошей, у нас такую вышку только неделю назад поставили.
А ещё мы вместе с усби модемом используем спутниковый интернет т.е. запрос у нас идёт через модем или можно через сотовый телефон, а ответ со спутника
если кому интересно вот ссылка http://www.ruslink.info/technology/main/ так получается дешевле, и скорость и тариф на спутнике можно менять вручную:smile:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки выручайте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! какую анкету или что Вы даете заполнять имениннику(молодоженам) чтобы они о себе "рассказали", на чем потом строить день рождения или свадьбу(информация о них) ОЧЕНЬ надо!!! завтра заказчик придет-день рождения(я все мероприятия проводила для знакомых, знакомых-знакомых, поэтому все что нужно-узнавала по ходу приготовления... а сейчас заказ на пятницу уже, и люди чужые(меня по рекомендации))МОНДРАЖ!!!  ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ!!!ЮЛЯ

----------


## Ная

[QUOTE=Julia5282;2474040]


> Девочки выручайте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! какую анкету или что Вы даете заполнять имениннику(молодоженам) чтобы они о себе "рассказали"


взята с форума:
1. Дата и место рождения

2. Родители


3. Братья, сёстры

4. Сколько весил новорожденный? Рост?

5. Когда появился первый зубик?


6. Какое первое слово сказал?

7. Когда пополз? 


8. Любимая каша?


9. Когда сделал первые шаги?

10. Цвет волос в детстве?


11. Долго ли сосал пустышку

12. Любимая игрушка?


13. Любимые конфеты в детстве?

14. Любимый праздник

15. Любимое домашнее животное?

16. Учёба в школе (с какого по какой год), школьные друзья, любимые предметы, октябрёнок, пионер, комсомолец. Воспоминания о школе.

17.Учёба после школы

18. Служба в армии

19. Трудовая деятельность. Первый трудовой день. Первая получка. Самое любимое место работы.

20. Свадьба –история любви, сколько лет прожили

21. Дети

22. Внуки

23. Любимый отдых (можно воспоминание)

24. Хобби 


25. Любимое блюдо

26. Любимый напиток


27. Любимые певцы

28. Любимая песня

29. Что ценит в людях

30. Вес и рост


31. Мечта в детстве, в юности, в зрелом возрасте и сейчас.

32. Каких тем на празднике не касаться


33. Список гостей

34. Гости поющие или нет

----------


## Глюк

Флирт-вечеринка... Кто-нибудь организовывал что-то подобное? С кем можно пообщаться - откликнитесь! Я смысл и структуру проведения поняла... а вот подробности хотелось бы обсудить со знатоками (может кто из вас проводил что-то подобное)!.. Знакомые попросили помочь в организациии - так сказать пробный вечер... для своих! "Своих" будет 60 человек!

----------


## viki

> Девочки,всем огромное спасибо за объяснения по фонарику.Учту!!! Подскажите в какой момент его запускают,к чему приурочить?


Наталья,брала с форума,вот эти слова и говорю их при запуске фонарика ,может и тебе подойдет: "Дорогие гости, говорят, когда рождается человек - на небе зажигается новая звезда. Сегодня на свет появилась новая семья, и мы надеемся, что на этом небосклоне появится большое и яркое созвездие... В этот необыкновенный вечер я предлагаю нашим молодожёнам зажечь первую звёздочку в этом созвездии..."

----------


## Марина Дудник

Галина, я бы порекомендовала обратиться к работам Олега Тимофеева... Давайте говорить друг другу комплименты и Мужчины говорят. Они есть в сборничке Женский взгляд на любимые праздники. Авторы Олег Тимофеев и С. Разгуляева. Если нужно можешь в скайп выйти я тебе наговорю... Набивать нет сил - много больно...

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
Это я про флирт вечеринку...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> 30. Вес и рост
> 
> 
> 31. Мечта в детстве, в юности, в зрелом возрасте и сейчас.


и а конце можно сказать, что сейчас будет заключительный самый сложный вопрос.
Сколько букв в слове ЮБИЛЕЙ? получается логическое окончание.

----------


## manja

> взята с форума:






> Когда появился первый зубик?
> 
> 
> 6. Какое первое слово сказал?
> 
> 7. Когда пополз? 
> 
> 
> 8. Любимая каша?
> ...


Вот прочитала эту анкету...и представила себе, что мне как именнинице дадут ее заполнить... И посчитаю это приколом..... от приколистки ведущей... 
Думаю без коментария ведущей...ни один уважающий себя именниник не станет отвечать...А подумает: она что, в детство ударилась?
Другое дело если эти вопросы вы зададите именнинику или лично или по телефону... 
Может быть они будут интересными для подготовки или особой изюминки в сценарии..
А вот анкета для подготовки , проведения..и получения информации на мой взгляд должна выглядеть совсем по другому...
Во первых вступительное обращение...к юбиляру...Затем составить вопросы конкретные... самые первые вопросы биографические...которые не составят труда ответить любому человеку...
А потом уже вопросы которые могут составить картину о его хобби, о любимой музыке, о любимом занятии...
Затем можно сотавить вопросы о воспоминаниях...но лучше об этом спросить или близких родных или друзей или его самого... Я Для этого надо научиться разговорить собеседников так, чтобы они совсем непринужденно сами захотели поделиться и рассказать... Именно это иногда и наиболее интересно  для сценария А затем можно и составить на мой взгляд вопросы о гостях...друзьях...
и так далее...

----------


## Natali_T

Добрый вечер! Я сшила вот такое сердце, подскажите, как можно использовать на свадьбе. Я хотела, чтобы Сердце выносило сердечки для молодых, которые потом соединим замочком. 


В костюме - сын, горит желанием поработать в образе!

----------


## свадьба

Перебирала старые фото и нашла вот такую: это новый год с коллегами я в образе лесной красавицы Яги!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот прочитала эту анкету...и представила себе, что мне как именнинице дадут ее заполнить...


Ой, девочки - как вам хорошо... анкеты,беседы, расспросить родных можно...
А я как всегда, взяла нежданно юбилей... Знаю как зовут и сколько лет. Встречаться ни с кем не будем. Муж назвал только любимую песню. Ни работы, ни увлечений, ни биографии, ни друзей, ни подруг....  :Oj:  11 человек, хотят веселый праздник  :Vah:  :Oj: . Вот и вся анкета.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> Другое дело если эти вопросы вы зададите именнинику или лично или по телефону...


Я прошу № телефона родственников, которые СМОГУТ пообщаться со мной. А вот простенькие- задаю без подготовки, а юбиляр подтверждает или опровергает ответ.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ёжик*,
Значит, проводить тебе простую викторинуКто лучше знает юбиляра!:wink:

----------


## Natali_T

*Ёжик*,
 Инна, как я тебя понимаю! У меня последние юбилеи были такие же: "Ой, да зачем это нужно! Не надо акцентировать на мне внимание! Пусть просто будем веселиться!"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Слушайте, это наваждение с юбилеями. У меня в эту пятницу такой же. Общалась один раз с женой юбиляра. Что не проедложу - не надо. Нам мол попроще... А попроще, это как? Это чтобы все покушали, выпили, тосты сказали, ну и чтобы весело было.....:eek:

----------


## Анжелла

Я понимаю, что поднимаю вопрос который поднимался не раз..., но мне нужна ваша помощь. Встал вопрос покупки микрофона и многие отговаривают от Шуров, говорят они ненадежные стали. А какие микрофоны у вас? И как они вам? В размере от 10 до 15 тысяч. Помогите мне пожалуйста. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Да, кстати, 2 года назад свадьбу у их сына вела. Так она сетовала, что тогда на свадьбе столько водки осталось..... Похоже, я людям упиться не дала. :frown:

----------


## Анжелла

> Знаю как зовут и сколько лет. Встречаться ни с кем не будем. Муж назвал только любимую песню. Ни работы, ни увлечений, ни биографии, ни друзей, ни подруг....  11 человек, хотят веселый праздник . Вот и вся анкета.


У нас это нормальное явление. Я удивляюсь, что вы так индивидуально подходите. Клиент дает очень мало инфо о себе, но чтоб было весело и людей не напрягайте...

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Дорогие!Помогите и подскажите, где можно посмотреть материал ко Дню автомобилиста?

----------


## lezi

Анжела
У меня вообще какой то LEM. 3 микрофона в одном.Радио,прищепка и который на ухо идет (не помню как правильно называется) По цене не так дорого он мне достался 4 года назад.Что то в районе 10000 рублей .Но я им довольна. За 4 года с лишним не разу не было проблем. Правда радиус вещания не очень метров 200-300,но мне хватает.А шурик у диджея моего 2,5 года отработал и уже барахлит.Хотя он сильнее чем мой.Но мне выбирать не приходилось,так как у нас в Нарве всего один магазин музыкальный был на тот момент.И радио-микрофон был всего один из моделей.Взяла что было.

----------


## Абюл45

У меня такое сплошь и рядом...если не хотят о себе рассказывать, то я не настаиваю, но убедить стараюсь...выспрашиваю какие-то интересные жизненные моменты...как бы между прочим...слово за слово...что-то и прояснится...

----------


## Natali_T

У меня GRACE - в комплекте было 2 микрофона, база и кейс, в который всё укомплектовано. Меня устраивает, радиус вещания метров 200, но зато он на аккумуляторах, а не на батарейках. Цена 5000 рублей

----------


## Масяня

*Анжелла*,

у меня уже год - шур бета 58, специалисты очень нахваливают АКГ, но он может ловить волну другого микрофона, что не всегда удобно, когда несколько залов...

----------


## Tajussa

*Анжелла*,
Привет. Я уже 4 года работаю с гарнитурой (я с ним на аватарке) АКГ. В разных условиях и на площади, когда рядом куча других микрофонов, и никогда еще он не ловил никакие посторонние шумы.
Удачи!

----------


## Анжелла

Спасибо девочки! :flower:  Может правда взять шур, а вдруг повезет...В пятницу работали с музыкантами у них на базе было написано Профессионал, красиво звучал. Он стоит 12, надо может с ними созвониться и спросить.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Привет. Я уже 4 года работаю с гарнитурой (я с ним на аватарке) АКГ. В разных условиях и на площади, когда рядом куча других микрофонов, и никогда еще он не ловил никакие посторонние шумы.
> Удачи!


Татьяна, а люди во что говорят? Я очень часто подставляю людям микрофон ко рту, чтоб они ответили на мой вопрос. И еще мне нужно, что в руку взять...я когда беру микрофон в руки у меня уверенность такая появляется. Бывает, что когда что то волнует, то двумя руками за микрофон держусь и вроде все устаканивается.

----------


## Tajussa

> Татьяна, а люди во что говорят?


У меня всегда на готове ручной микрофон. И если я иду общаться с гостями - беру его. Настолько привыкла к свободным рукам, что работая с ручным микрофоном - он мне начинает мешать.

----------


## Анжелла

А как написать модераторам? Или я уже никогда не смогу прочитать отчеты и организовать встречу...:frown: По каким критериям раздают код?

----------


## Масяня

*Анжелла*,


напиши мазайкиной, она сегодня пока одна трудится, макнаты нет.

----------


## Курица

*MarinaPotkina*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=194
Марин, перелопать вот эти темы- и будет тебе ЩАСТЬЬЬЬЬЕ!:wink:

----------


## GalinaM

Девочки, скоро 60-летие моего очень хорошего друга. Он военный переводчик-арабист, много лет провел заграницей. Я уже много раз писала про нашу веселую компанию, в которой мы отмечаем все праздники. Я хочу с подругами сделать ему на юбилей сюрприз (после 50-летнего юбилея мужа само собой разумеется, что этот юбилей проводить тоже мне!). Николай очень часто называет меня и моих подруг своим гаремом. А в сообщениях, посвященных свадьбам, я наталкивалась на выражение "Гарем с секретиком". К свадьбам не имею никакого отношения, попробывала через поиск - не получилось. Может, кто-нибудь поделится секретиком Гарема? Думаю, свадебный вариант я переделаю в юбилейный. Кстати, у нас даже настоящая паранджа есть (он сам ее своей жене в подарок привез для прикола), да и сшить костюмы для юбилея лучшего друга мы готовы. Все дело за Секретиком. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь! :flower:

----------


## Apch-hi

Товарисчи!!! Как попасть к отчеты ? Хепл ми плиз.

----------


## Масяня

*GalinaM*,


в фотоотчётах должны быть фотки - девчёнки выкладывали. Обратись за паролем к мазайкиной, и поройся там. Но я думаю, что кто-нибудь и в личку сбросит ( уменя нет..)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Буду проводить 60-летний юбилей , так у юбиляра знаете какая любимая песня. Он её постоянно поёт.... ни за что не отгадаете.... По долинам и по взгорьям.... Я, конечно, не надеюсь. Но, может. у кого завалялось то, под что её поют

----------


## luna

Девочки,кто -нибудь может объяснить причину,по которой спрятали тему "Отчёты,Тамадеи,Фестивали".Только освоилась на форуме,только стала привыкать к каждодневному общению...А тут бац-пароль (Только для своих?)А я уже стала мечтать о Тамадее...

----------


## optimistka17

> Девочки,кто -нибудь может объяснить причину,по которой спрятали тему "Отчёты,Тамадеи,Фестивали".Только освоилась на форуме,только стала привыкать к каждодневному общению...А тут бац-пароль (Только для своих?)А я уже стала мечтать о Тамадее...


Олечка, не расстраивайся сильно...
 Закрыли один единственный раздел . Да, его закрыли для новичков и геологов. Тебе есть что читать и есть где общаться. Открыто практически все... Ты мечтаешь поехать в Питер? Если это серьезно, а не просто витаешь в облаках в своих мечтаниях, то можешь написать в личку Инне или Ларисе, перечислить денежку и ехать....
А со временем и для тебя будет открыт доступ в Отчеты. 
 Пока Марина Мазайкина объяснила- 50 сообщений минимум и 3 месяца пребывания на Форуме...
 Уж не обижайся, но геологи попросту достали....Не жалко делиться с коллегами, но те, кто просто заходят брать и даже спасибо не говорят, а лишь за глаза перемывают нам всем косточки , пусть будут хоть в чем-то ограничены или вылезут из подполья....

----------


## swinging

> Уж не обижайся, но геологи попросту достали....


 :Aga: 
Никакого спасу от них нет.



> Народ, я побывала на дружеском Форуме.
> Считаю, что эта информация будет полезна и нам...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=191

----------


## Инна Р.

*Анжелла*,
 Я купила китайские Шуры - от 1 базы 2 микрофона - за 13000. Отработала 3 банкета. на одном из этих 2 микрофонов, потому что 1 поработал только в магазине... У Лары такие же - работают оба... как повезет. До этого были Энбао... звучание у Шуров намного лучше, но старые микрофоны уроненые раз 200 больше года поработали... потом один стал тихо говорить, а один до сих пор живой. :biggrin: И стоили всего 6000 - тоже 2 от одной базы.

----------


## optimistka17

> Никакого спасу от них нет.


 Решил приколоться? подколоть?
 А смысл?

----------


## Януська

Товарищи, коллеги, я может и тупая, но КУДА вводить пароль-то????? Я вообще не вижу тему про Тамадею и про отчеты!!! :((((( Уже пыталась выйти с форума и снова зайти, и ни хрена все равно :(((((  Хотела отчет по выкупу своему написать и блин, третий день сделать этого не могу :((((

----------


## gelika

VETER NAMERENJA

Ирина, у меня есть то, что Вы просите, но совсем уж простенькая. Если нужно, сброшу на почту

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Девочки, у  моей  невесты  зажигать  очаг  некому, мы  решили  сделать  ангелочков, но  девочек  на  свадьбе  будет  4-5 , как  же  сделать   так, чтоб  никто  не  обиделся ?  Крылышки  хорошие  у  меня  только  одни. Заставлять  их  покупать  крылья  на  всех - бред. Самой  на  одноразовую  акцию  тоже  как-то  не   хочется. Что  делать?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ксень, одна с крылышками, а другие в простынках, как херувимчики, через плечико. и у всех свечечки в гильзах , а у той что с крылышками - длинненькая.

----------


## КартинкаИр

Я думаю может одеть на самую маленькую,  а остальные что возле нее держат тоже маленькие свечи.....И пусть выходят все вместе. А еще на тех остальных можно сделать на голову такие веночки, как у амурчиков... А можно остальным дать лепесточки. и во время когда малышка вынесет свечу, остальные посыпают в кругу молодых...

----------


## Инна Р.

Кто знает, подскажите - ищу самую новую песню Стаса Михайлова в которой есть слова - *Спасибо, господи*... столько переслушала - все про веру... а эти слова не встретились нив одной песне.  :Oj:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Ксень, одна с крылышками, а другие в простынках, как херувимчики, через плечико. и у всех свечечки в гильзах , а у той что с крылышками - длинненькая.


Я  думаю, девочки  итак  в  нарядных  платьицах  придут,  так  что  закрывать  их  простынями  не  понадобится ))))

----------


## Lorry

*Ёжик*,



> Кто знает, подскажите - ищу самую новую песню Стаса Михайлова в которой есть слова - Спасибо, господи...


  У  А. Бандера "Любимая",  есть в песне такие слова . Я люблю  творчество Стаса , но этой песни ещё не слышала. А ты уверенна, что песню с такими словами  поёт Михайлов .

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Кто знает, подскажите - ищу самую новую песню Стаса Михайлова в которой есть слова - *Спасибо, господи*... столько переслушала - все про веру... а эти слова не встретились нив одной песне.


Я  знаю  новую  песню, там  слова "Храни Господь"

Называется " Родная", поет Стас Михайлов.  В  контакте  есть.

----------


## tataluna

по моему там слова "спасибо господи, что ты теперь моя"
А песня называется "без тебя"

----------


## Владленыч

> Товарищи, коллеги, я может и тупая, но КУДА вводить пароль-то????? Я вообще не вижу тему про Тамадею и про отчеты!!! :((((( Уже пыталась выйти с форума и снова зайти, и ни хрена все равно :(((((  Хотела отчет по выкупу своему написать и блин, третий день сделать этого не могу :((((


  Яна, ты закладки тем не делаешь, в избранное? По мне, так по закладкам проще ходить!
Сходи по этой ссылке, и там введи пароль: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127960&page=111
Это отчёты.
А это тамадея - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2468834

----------


## КартинкаИр

Нужна помощь тех, кто проводит тематические праздники!

У меня будет юбилей на тему "1 ноября-красный день календаря!" ( Оптимистка  :flower: ) , именинница будет "Красной девицей"..... Поделитесь идейками на счет всего что может быть связано с красным цветом!
Вчера был отчет о зеленом цвете ( :Ok: ), там и страны вспоминались..., что - бы интересненького придумать с идеей красного цвета??????

И еще хочу подводку к гостям делать (номинанты) и может быть каждому вручать СЕРДЦЕ красное (как признание имениницы )

Буду признательна за помощь  :flower:

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Дорогие форумчане! Помогите пожалуйста... У меня 17 октября свадьба, а фамилия у жениха - Матрос...Думаю, провести конкурс, но нужна минусовка песни "Эх, яблочко" Искала в Инете, но там нашла со словами....

----------


## Lorry

*ЛАВ ЛАВ*,



> .Думаю, провести конкурс, но нужна минусовка песни "Эх, яблочко" Искала в Инете, но там нашла со словами....


Приветик!  Вот тебе адрес , http://www.plus-msk.ru/   там  " яблочек"  целых  три.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЛАВ ЛАВ*,
три варианта на почте

----------


## Курица

Вот, текст песни, думаю, если кто фотофильм будет делать-музычка подходящая
*ВИА Гра* 
А вот текст:
_ Появись ,Мой Суженый_

Снова звёзды светят на небе
Ясный месяц за окном.
Покажи мне, друг мой, зеркальце,
Что мне в жизни суждено

Ой, появись, мой суженый-любый,
Мой близко ль далеко.
Ой, появись мой суженый
Сердце девичье успокой

Кто ты, кто ты - мне неведомо
Грустно девице одной.
Покажи мне, друг мой, зеркальце,
Что мне в жизни суждено

Ой, появись, мой суженый-любый,
Мой близко ль далеко.
Ой, появись, мой суженый
Сердце девичье успокой

Ой, появись, мой суженый-любый,
Мой близко ль далеко.
Ой, появись, мой суженый
Сердце девичье успокой
Сердце девичье успокой
Сердце девичье успокой

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Нужна помощь. Вчера на юбилее потеряли одну антену от Микрофонов Шур. Теперь только один работает. Можно ли из подручных материалов его как-то заменить? Завтра работаем, а антенки отдельно не продаются.
А если продаются. подскажите, где можно купить.
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие! Возникли щекотливые вопросы   в связи с  предстоящим проведением серебряной свадьбы... Пришла соседка (дверь в дверь) знакомы более 10 лет. Пригласила нас с мужем  и попросила провести. Я сказала.,что моё проведение будет в качестве подарка...   *Вот сейчас думаю. все будут конвертики дарить.  а  мне вроде тоже надо?.  Как себя вести?  Никогда не нахожусь во время работы за общим столом.  Как себя подавать? Под каким соусом? Как ведущую или как гостью-соседку?* В гостях будут потенциальные клиенты. Несколько человек мне знакомы по  общим посиделкам  у соседки.  Ещё такой момент. Пять лет назад  у них умер сын от рака.  Ему было 19 лет.   При этом моменте я находилась рядом.    *Стоит ли упоминать  о сыне?* Будут слёзы... Отец с тех пор  часто пьёт.   Думаю совсем не упоминать.   Главное, чтобы и гости были корректны. Тут  не подойдут стихи о счастливой семье.  *Нужны подвижные конкурсы  для  контингента 35-55 лет..*.   Но опять же  люди солидные в основном -  верхушка  нашего гороно.   Я в  легком тупике. Тему "Юбилеи свадеб" проштудировала. Там в основном стихи стихи стихи....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Нужна помощь тех, кто проводит тематические праздники!


В личке посмотри, Иришка!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Здравствуйте, дорогие! Возникли щекотливые вопросы в связи с предстоящим проведением серебряной свадьбы... Пришла соседка (дверь в дверь) знакомы более 10 лет. Пригласила нас с мужем и попросила провести. Я сказала.,что моё проведение будет в качестве подарка... Вот сейчас думаю. все будут конвертики дарить. а мне вроде тоже надо?. Как себя вести? Никогда не нахожусь во время работы за общим столом. Как себя подавать? Под каким соусом? Как ведущую или как гостью-соседку? В гостях будут потенциальные клиенты. Несколько человек мне знакомы по общим посиделкам у соседки. Ещё такой момент. Пять лет назад у них умер сын от рака. Ему было 19 лет. При этом моменте я находилась рядом. Стоит ли упоминать о сыне? Будут слёзы... Отец с тех пор часто пьёт. Думаю совсем не упоминать. Главное, чтобы и гости были корректны. Тут не подойдут стихи о счастливой семье. Нужны подвижные конкурсы для контингента 35-55 лет... Но опять же люди солидные в основном - верхушка нашего гороно. Я в легком тупике. Тему "Юбилеи свадеб" проштудировала. Там в основном стихи стихи стихи....


Если тебя пригласили. то веди. как подруга. Таланта проведения даже в таком ракурсе увидят потенциальные клиенты.
По поводу конвертиков. вообще не проблемма. Если уж совсем не комфортно. можешь озвучить так: А я тебе дарю сегодняшний праздник, пусть он.........бла, бла,бла.
А лучшевсего вообще ничего не говорить. Она то знает. что ты ей даришь. Себя по списку ты приглашать поздравлять не будешь. Думаю. это такой момент. который пройдёт не заметным. Ведь ты постоянно будешь что-то делать. Первая поздравлять ( Первый тост). И у гостей не будет время и желания следить за тем. а кто и что там подарил.
За общим столом ты не находишься во время работы, но ты ведь не на работе, а в гостях. А проведение, твой подарок. Поэтому уместно, как никогда выделить себе место за столом. с которого удобно, никому не мешая, вставать периодически.
По поводу сына, ИМХО, я бы не стала говорить, тем более, как ты пишешь, это очень БОЛЕЗНЕННАЯ тема.

А по поводу конкурсов. иди в личку:smile:

----------


## Курица

> У меня 17 октября свадьба, а фамилия у жениха - Матрос...


Анют, наверное-17 ноября???Сегодня-то уже какое число???:smile:
А вот тебе песенка, можно оттуда и вырезать для ШЛЯПЫ "у матросов нет вопросов", ИМЕЯ В ВИДУ что теперь, после свадьбы, у Матросов(мужа и жены) нет вопросов...:biggrin:Ну, обыграть как-то...
Эту песню исполняли Дягель и Монголы - "Безкозырка"

(слова песни:
Бескозырка белая, в полоску воротник
Пионеры смелые спросили напрямик:
"Какого, парень, года, с какого парохода
И на каких морях ты побывал, моряк"?

Ленты за плечами, как флаги за кормой
Смело отвечает парень молодой:
"Эх! Мы друзья со флота, недавно из похода
Одиннадцать недель гостили на воде"

С водопада падали, сидели на мели,
А сколько мы товарищей хороших завели.
Ах сколько песен спели, а сколько рыбы съели
Одних пятнистых щук поймали сорок штук

Бескозырки белые, как чайки за кормой
Парни загорелые, каюта - дом родной
Нам завтра снова в море, качаться на просторе
Увидим много стран и синий океан

*У матросов нет вопросов,
У матросов нет проблем*
Никогда матрос не бросит
Бескозырку насовсем
Бескозырку насовсем

----------


## чижик

*Ладушка*,
 можно подарить цветы или чашечки с именами супругов красиво упаковать - они недорогие, везде продаются (по крайней мере, я в Киеве всегда такие покупаю).
А что касается сына...Я бы просто сказала (если рассказ о семейной жизни вообще запланирован), что жизнь не была гладкой, были счастливые и горестные моменты..., но вместе они проходили испытания...ля-ля-ля и дальше бы пошла рассказывать.Не конкретизируя.ИМХО

----------


## КартинкаИр

Ксения Высоцкая, Танечка Курочка,Людочка Оптимистка - ОГРОМНОЕ ВАС СПАСИБО

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Нужна помощь тех, кто проводит тематические праздники!
> 
> У меня будет юбилей на тему "1 ноября-красный день календаря!" ( Оптимистка ) , именинница будет "Красной девицей"..... Поделитесь идейками на счет всего что может быть связано с красным цветом!
> Вчера был отчет о зеленом цвете (), там и страны вспоминались..., что - бы интересненького придумать с идеей красного цвета??????
> 
> И еще хочу подводку к гостям делать (номинанты) и может быть каждому вручать СЕРДЦЕ красное (как признание имениницы )
> 
> Буду признательна за помощь


Почему у международного знака "СТОП" красный цвет?




Знаки "СТОП" появились в Детройте (штат Мичиган, США) в 1915 году. На первых знаках буквы были написаны черным цветом на белом фоне.
 Кроме того, знаки были немного меньше, чем сейчас. В 1924 году черный цвет был заменен желтым.
В 1954 году Федеральная администрация по автомобильным дорогам (США) опубликовала свое "Руководство по общим дорожным знакам для управления
 транспортными потоками".
И именно в этом документе знак "Стоп", наконец, приобрел свой нынешний красно-белый цвет.

Такое цветовое кодирование появилось еще раньше. Красный был цветом, который ассоциировался с остановкой еще в 1830-1840 гг., когда были
 разработаны первые примитивные остановочные знаки для железных дорог. Первоначально красный означал "стоп", зеленый – "внимание", а белый “можно ехать”.
 И уже позже поняли, что белый цвет не так удобен, поскольку часто приводил к проблемам на дорогах.


===========================================

Почему у Ferrari красный цвет?




Когда человек пытается представить себе быстрый спортивный автомобиль, то он всегда почему-то получается красного цвета.

Это цвет огня, который ассоциируется с энергией, опасностью, силой, мощностью и решительностью, т.е. со всеми качествами, которые 
присущи спортивным автомобилям.

Так все-таки, почему итальянские спортивные автомобили, особенно Ferrari, обычно красного цвета?

Автомобильные гонки как спорт зародились именно в Европе, и каждой стране был присвоен свой цвет.
Зеленый закрепился за английскими машинами, синий – за французскими, белый – за немецкими, желтый – за итальянскими, а красный – за американскими.

И поскольку американцы не оказывали практически никакого влияния на европейские гонки, то вскоре красный цвет присвоили себе итальянцы, а желтый стал
 цветом бельгийских автомобилей.

А когда говорят, что красный авто больше стоят, чем машины другого цвета, то это просто миф. Кроме того, статистикой никак не подтверждается,
 что красные автомобили чаще попадают в аварии или пробки.

=====================================================

Почему Красный Крест красного цвета?




Международное общество Красного Креста, или просто Красный Крест, было организовано согласно женевской конвенции 1864 года в Швейцарии. До этого момента не существовало никакой международной группы, которая бы оставалась нейтральной по отношению ко всем воюющим сторонам.

После битвы при Солферино 24 июня 1859 года, когда в сражении погибли более 40 тысяч солдат, швейцарский бизнесмен Генри Дюнант посвятил себя заботе о раненых солдатах, поскольку был просто шокирован практически полным отсутствием медицинской помощи на поле боя.

И совместно с еще четырьмя известными в Европе людьми он подготовил план и образовал организацию, которая впоследствии и стала Международным обществом Красного Креста.

Во время Женевской конвенции были определены основные положения организации, а одиночный красный крест был выбран в качестве символа этой гуманитарной группы.

Цветовое оформление логотипа представляет собой обратное расцветке национального флага Швейцарии. Оно было выбрано в честь швейцарского основателя организации Генри Дюнанта. Неофициально сама форма символа представляла собой пять квадратных зон, составленных в форме креста, а белый фон – это везде узнаваемый защитный символ.

Сейчас Красный Крест заботится о людях не только во время военных конфликтов, но и при стихийных бедствиях, и имеет свои представительства во всем мире
=====================================

Почему пурпурный считается королевским цветом?




Зачастую пурпурный считается цветом королевской власти и престижа. Такое соответствие насчитывает уже тысячи лет. Были найдены тексты,
 датированные 1600 годом до н.э., где впервые упоминался этот цвет.

Открытие пурпурной краски приписывают еще Геркулесу – самому известному герою греческой мифологии. Легенды говорят, что на Левантийском побережье
 его пес все время ел улиток и моллюсков, после которых вся морда собаки приобретала пурпурный оттенок.

Следовательно, был сделан вывод, что краска такого цвета была получена из моллюсков, а из-за их невероятной дороговизны (ценнее золота),
 такую краску могли позволить себе только люди из высшего сословия. Геркулес говорил, что у Короля Феникса была мантия пурпурного цвета, указывающая
 на его величие.

Такая пурпурная краска из ракушки моллюсков получила название “тирского пурпура” в честь местности, где она было открыта – Тира (в настоящее время Ливан).
 И хотя впоследствии краску такого цвета изготавливали уже как из рыбы, так из насекомых, она по-прежнему считалась символом королевской власти в Риме,
 Египте и Персии. С падение Римской империи вышло из обихода выражение "тирский пурпур".

Стали использоваться более дешевые в производстве синеватые оттенки, а так как "тирский пурпур" был очень дорог, то синий стал
 историческим оттенком европейской аристократии. Королевский пурпурный цвет, каким мы его знаем сейчас, имеет больше синевы, чем тот 
первоначальный "тирский пурпур".
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Shusteer

*Иринка Картинка*,
Ир, в прошлом году проводила юбилей-женщина родилась 7 ноября-праздник и назывался " Рождённая с революцией".Поищу сценарий ...Но начало было такое перед началом банкета она давала залп из бумфети после моих строчек..."Промедление подобно экзекуции.
                                                  Дай же залп к началу, рождённая с революцией" Сценарий поищу сегодня же...

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Почему у международного знака "СТОП" красный цвет?


Ксения! Спасибо за информацию!
Я думаю что и это смогу обыграть.... ("Стоп"...например. что-бы именниница всегда оставалась такой жизнерадостной. красивой....бла...бла....) 
Красная машина- всегда что-бы была такой гламурной и розкошной, как красное Ferrari...бла..бла....
И еще думаю что-бы паралельно ишли заставки на слайд шоу.....

И еще кто может сбросить притчи  в записи с илюстрациями, красивые картинки на заставку к фильму об имениннице.....

----------


## Наталюшка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
сама песня вот здевь... http://www.sovmusic.ru/result.php?ty...=34&submit.y=7 а вот то, под что... надо поискать в караочных вариантах... если не срочно то поищу...
кстати у меня был юбилей недавно, так там дочь именинницы в детстве засыпала только под песню "Шел отряд по берегу"

----------


## shoymama

> [b] так там дочь именинницы в детстве засыпала только под песню "Шел отряд по берегу"


А у меня доча старшая - под "Мы - красные кавалеристы и про нас (это я прошагала комнату в один конец), былинники речистые ведут рассказ"(это я прошагала в обратную сторону к исходной точке)  :Aga: 
Так и маршировали...

----------


## Наталюшка

*shoymama*,
Оль, а мы под эту песню в студенческие годы бегали на лекции... жили в Новосибирске на улице Кавалерийской... :smile:

----------


## shoymama

:Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

В прошлом году встречала юбиляра этим стихотворением и в конце  стихотворения   сделали салют.

Мне извольте отвечать
Постарайтесь не молчать
Что за день такой сегодня
Будем с Вами отмечать?

День 7 ноября 
 Не объявлен красным – зря!
Этот день других приятней
Нам, по правде говоря.

День рождения в семье
Жаль, не празднуют в Кремле
И не будет демонстраций 
В городах и на селе.

Но зато сегодня тут
Юбиляра очень ждут
в честь дедули все родные
забабахают салют!

Пусть несется со двора
троекратное УРА!
Ведь родились вы не зря
в день 7 ноября!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уж не обижайся, но геологи попросту достали....Не жалко делиться с коллегами, но те, кто просто заходят брать и даже спасибо не говорят, а лишь за глаза перемывают нам всем косточки , пусть будут хоть в чем-то ограничены или вылезут из подполья....


Нет, ребята! Объясняю еще раз причину закрытия именно этих разделов: 
*В этих разделах выкладывается материал про конкретные мероприятия и с конкретными лицами. Такая информация не должна быть достоянием всего интернета. Вот и все. 
Доступ открыт тем, кто зарегистрирован на форуме более 3-х месяцев и ЗА ЭТО ВРЕМЯ написал более 50-ти сообщений!*

----------


## КартинкаИр

> В прошлом году встречала юбиляра этим стихотворением и в конце  стихотворения   сделали салют.


Спасибо за стихи! Я их уже переделала и буду готовится к встречи МОЛОДЫХ.
 У меня заказ на 7 ноября!  У кого тоже есть на это число работа ????   Может связать его тоже с красным цветом "День 7 ноября - красный день календаря!" ( И подарить молодым календарь с красным 7 числом - ДНЕМ рождения их СЕМЬИ!)

----------


## skomorox

Я набираю пароль,  а мне вот что в ответ:

Вы ввели неверный пароль! Пожалуйста, попробуйте снова.
Примечание: необходимо, чтобы cookies были включены!


Кто такой этот cookies и как его включать?:eek:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня заказ на 7 ноября!


7 ноября 1867 года родилась французский физик и химик, одна из создателей учения о радиоактивности, иностранный член-корреспондент Петербургской АН и почетный член АН СССР Мария Кюри-Склодовска, будущая жена великого физика Пьера Кюри.

7 ноября 1903 года родился актер Георгий Францевич Милляр, сыгравший в художественных фильмах-сказках роли Кащея Бессмертного и Бабы Яги.

7 ноября 1917 года Октябрьская революция. О значении этого события на телепередаче "КВН" 5 июня 1994 года заявлено: "Свадьба" - "выдавали Октябрьский переворот за социалистическую революцию". 

Можно спросить среди гостей, есть ли среди них кто-то, у кого в фамилии есть слово "Красный(ая)- красно" Рассказать о значении этого слова. 
Можно провести конкурс, где нужно назвать выражения с использованием слова "Красный":

 Значение слова: красный

КРАСНЫЙ -ая, -ое; -сен, -сна, -сно и -сно. 1. (-сно). Цвета крови, спелых ягод земляники, яркого цветка мака. Красное знамя. К- галстук (пионерский). Красное вино. 2. полн. ф. Относящийся к революционной деятельности, к советскому строю, к Красной Армии. Красные войска. 3. Употр. в народной речи и поэзии для обозначения чего-н. хорошего, яркого, светлого. К. денёк. К. угол ( в старых крестьянских избах- передний, противоположный печному, обращённый на юго-восток угол, в к-ром ставился стол и вешалась икона). Красная (красна) девица. Долг платежом красен(посл.). 4. полн. ф. Употр. для обозначения наиболее ценных пород, сортов чего-н. (спец.). Красная рыба (осетровые). К. зверь. К. дичь. К. лес (из хвойных пород.) 5. красный, -ого, м. Сторонник или представитель большевиков, их революционной диктатуры, военнослужащий Красной Армии.  Красная Армия — название советской армии в период 1918—1946 гг. Красный Флот — название Советского Военно-Морского Флота в период 1918— 1937 гг. Красная (охранная) книга — международный реестр, в к-рый заносятся сведения о подлежащих охране редких, исчезающих видах животных и растений. Красная строка — 1) первая строка абзаца с отступом; 2) заголовочная строка, имеющая с обеих сторон равные отступы (спец.). Красная цена (разг.) — наивысшая, к-рую можно дать за что-н. Красное словцо (разг.) — остроумное, хлёсткое замечание. Для красного словца не пожалеет родного отца (посл.). Красной нитью (или линией) проходить — отчётливо подчёркиваться, постоянно выделяться (о какой-н. мысли, идее). Красное дерево — древесина нек-рых деревьев, преимущ. тропических, употр. для ценных столярных изделий. Красный товар (устар.) — ткани, мануфактура. Красный уголок — помещение при большом жилом доме, в учреждении, отведённое для культурно-просветительной работы. Красным-красно (разг.) — очень красно (см. красный в 1 знач.). На поляне красным-красно от земляники. II суш,, краснота, -ы, ж. (к 1 знач.) 

А еще можно провести конкурс на знание оттенков красного цвета.

А еще у меня День рождения 7 ноября....

----------


## Natali_T

У меня тоже свадьба 7 ноября, но я даже не подумала как-то, что её можно связать с советски праздником. Но время ещё есть!
*skomorox*,
 Ирина, а мне вообще выдаёт 
Ваш запрос не может быть обработан, так как маркер безопасности неверный.

Если эта ошибка произошла после выполнения обычного действия и при повторном выполнении действий она не исчезает, то, пожалуйста, сообщите администратору об этом, не забыв указать максимально полное описание действий, которые привели к её возникновению.

В отчёты я вышла, 
а вот в фотоотчёты ну, никак не получается!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я набираю пароль, а мне вот что в ответ:


Ир, проверь язык, я тоже только что так затупила...

----------


## Lizaele

Девочки, мальчики! Ищу музыку попытаюсь объяснить какую. В стиле "а ля тапер", м.б. фортепьяно. Подвижную, по темпу как быстрый чарльстон. Может быть у кого-то есть, а может кто знает где взять.

----------


## нарспи

> Девочки, мальчики! Ищу музыку попытаюсь объяснить какую. В стиле "а ля тапер", м.б. фортепьяно. Подвижную, по темпу как быстрый чарльстон. Может быть у кого-то есть, а может кто знает где взять.


отправила на мыло посмотри

----------


## skomorox

> Ир, проверь язык, я тоже только что так затупила...


ага, Алинка, так и было, просто я перепутала, писала латинскими!  :Oj:  Тупанула малость! 
Всем, кто в личку пароль мне заслал, - нижайший поклон с реверансом и спасибОМ (ещё пока могу наклоняться и приседать:biggrin:).  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> фамилия у жениха - Матрос


НЕ забудь о хорошей газмановской песенке*"ты морячка, я моряк, ты рыбачка я рыбак....."* 
Не только* Яблочко* должно стать хитом на твой свадьбе...



> Я сказала.,что моё проведение будет в качестве подарка


Вот от этого и пляши. Как ты ведешь обычный праздник? Когда работаешь, разве есть время за столом рассиживать? Ой, сомневаюсь... Так зачем тебе тогда место за столом?:smile:
 Народ будет конвертики вручать, а ты в это время * объявляешь* , микрофон из рук не выпускаешь...
 А из подвижных конкурсов-да любые танцевальные игры, любые собиралки.
 А еще помнишь,- СПОРТ?

----------


## Kivlast

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Самый протой способ- воткнуть кусочек проволоки, на полную мощность работать не будет, но будет работать!:smile: А конкретнее, какая модель микрофонов?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, мальчики, помогите пожалуста: 40 лет НПС (нефте-перекачивающая станция), банкет (в основном мужчины). 1 часть - торжественно поздравительная (будут вип-персоны, глава района вручать грамоты, премии, подарки), после третьего тоста мне сказали, что они ретируются. 2 часть - поздравительная между отделами. 3 часть - развлекательная. Может быть у кого-нибудь были подобные мероприятия? Где можно поискать материал про нефтяников? Какую канву вечера можно придумать? А игры какие в тему? Подскажите пожалуста!!!:smile:

----------


## Волшебники

А кто-нибудь подскажет куда делась тема ПРОЧИЕ праздники?:frown: Че-то после разделения форума ее не найти.:eek:

----------


## Ладушка

> В стиле "а ля тапер", м.б. фортепьяно.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Miz-i...layer_embedded
это видео нашего форумчанина. Можно у него в личке попросить музыку . Величают Игорем.
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=24071

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Выручайте!Может быть есть минусовка песни из к/ф "Офицеры"."От героев былых времён.."Если можно, то- на почту. Заранее БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ

----------


## evochka2777

Коронация мужская на юбилей помогите найти. Спасибо.

----------


## Марина Дудник

> А игры какие в тему?


Игра называется Бурильщики...или Буровая вышка.
 Ставишь пустую пластиковую бутылку горлышком вниз на пол,это буровая вышка. на попа бутылки упираешься лбом, и начинаешь наворачивать круги вокруг своей ось вернее вокруг бутылки... Кто больше кругов сделал - тот и выиграл... Кажись так.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*marisha612*,
а потом идешь к какой нибудь целе ( вернее почти падаешь-как правило налево:biggrin:)очень аккуратненько проводить нужно т. к вестибулярный аппарат у большинства слабенький. Заносит ,мама не горюй. так что еще с страховщиков по разные стороны ставить нужно

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, если у кого есть текст:
Я такая лапочка,
Я такая цаца... поделитесь, пожалуйста  :Oj: .

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ёжик*,
 Я такая Лапочка! Я такая Цаца! 
На меня, красавицу, Не налюбоваться! 
Я такая Умница! Я такая Краля! 
Вы такой красавицы Сроду не видали! 
Я себя, любимую Холю и лелею! 
Ах, какие плечики! Ах, какая шея!!! 
Талия осиная, Бархатная кожа - 
С каждым днем красивее, 
С каждым днем моложе! 
Зубки, как жемчужинки -
С каждым днем прочнее! 
Ножки - заглядение - 
С каждым днем стройнее! 
Волосы шикарные - Вам и не мечталось! 
На троих готовили - Мне одной досталось 
Никого не слушаю, Коль стыдят и хают! 
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЛУЧШАЯ !!! ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЗНАЮ !!!

----------


## Adel

Ребятки, какие не сложные при конкурса можно придумать для пар участников для последующего определения мистера и миссис марс и чем их потом можно наградить, или может какие то привелегии?

----------


## LapNik

> Выручайте!Может быть есть минусовка песни из к/ф "Офицеры"."От героев былых времён.."Если можно, то- на почту. Заранее БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ


Сайт, вроде, фунциклирует... http://www.plus-msk.ru/download.php?id=139
На всякий случай лови и в почте :Aga:

----------


## Ларико

Назовите, пожалуйста седьмое слово, которое можно поставить в ряд с этими понятиями:
:* любовь, нежность, понимание, уважение, богатство, счастье.*

----------


## Озорная

*evochka2777*,

Людок, в личку глянь, может,  подойдет тебе?

----------


## Adel

А где же здоровье??? Без здоровья все эти шесть слов не радуют!

----------


## laro4ka09

> Назовите, пожалуйста седьмое слово, которое можно поставить в ряд с этими понятиями:
> : любовь, нежность, понимание, уважение, богатство, счастье.


м. б. вера, доверие, доброта, преданность...

----------


## Adel

Девочки, хочу вернуться к своим баранам:

Что если первое задание для мужчин Автогонщик: три машинки на веревочках - кто быстрее наматает на палочку. (мол настоящий мужчина должен покорять своей быстрой ездой)

2ое задание для девушек - назвать две свои самые лучшие части тела - а потом ими станцевать 

А третье должно быть совместное и главное бесс*****е в победе - ведь пару надо выбрать одну (и места мало) посоветуйте что провести

----------


## Озорная

*Ларико-2009*,



> Назовите, пожалуйста седьмое слово, которое можно поставить в ряд с этими понятиями:
> : любовь, нежность, понимание, уважение, богатство, счастье.


Благополучие

----------


## Ларико

Спасибо за слова! Буквально закидали:biggrin:, теперь надо выбирать одно!!!!
Но у меня еще одна просьба. Может у кого-то есть готовая перетанцовочка на Таню и Сашу. Кстати, Саша есть, только с Аней. :biggrin: Тогда мне веселые три песенки про Таню надо. Веселенькие!

----------


## Helga597

> Назовите, пожалуйста седьмое слово, которое можно поставить в ряд с этими понятиями:
> : любовь, нежность, понимание, уважение, богатство, счастье.


Может быть, ГАРМОНИЯ (понимание + нежность - чувстственная составляющая гармонии), а богатство, возможно, заменить на благополучие, хотя это это понятие, наверное, шире, и богатство - одно из составляющих благополучия, но на мой взгляд, звучит как-то по-мещански, более меркантильно... :rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> какие не сложные при конкурса можно придумать для пар участников для последующего определения мистера и *миссис марс* и чем их потом можно наградить, или может какие то привелегии?


 Что это за звездные соревнования?
 Какой такой *марс*?

----------


## syaonka

> Ребята, если у кого есть текст:
> Я такая лапочка,
> Я такая цаца... поделитесь, пожалуйста


 Есть вот такое! (Взято с форума)


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Люди мои любимые! 
Нужна перетанцовка Алёна-Лёша или песни про Алёну!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Милые мои форумчане, объясните пожалуйста "особо одарённой",
как выставлять фото и видео...:redface:
ну ничего не понимаю в этом:frown:
Заранее спасибо :Aga: 
С уважением, Елена :flower:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*уралочка*,
http://www.radikal.ru/
загружаешь фото  потом ссылку копируешь и в*отправить  ответ* (наверху видишь глобус?)нажимаешь и вставляешь

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Самый протой способ- воткнуть кусочек проволоки, на полную мощность работать не будет, но будет работать! А конкретнее, какая модель микрофонов?


Спасибо огромное. А любая проволка подойдёт? 

SHURE SM822.
Может всё таки где-то можно купить или б/у приобрести антенку?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Ларико-2009*,
Лариса, смотри почту - две про Таню выслала.

----------


## nanewich

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Если на базе две антены, то длину проволоки возьми по длине оставшейся антены. Проволоку бери жесткую по диаметру центрального гнезда и смотри чтобы когда вставишь её в гнездо она не касалась корпуса гнзда.

----------


## Марина Дудник

*nanewich*,

Ой, дорогие мои! Ну не уж то не приятно!!! Ещё один мужчина на форуме!!! Мужчина!  :Pivo:  Не стесняйтесь! :Oj:   Откройте личико! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*уралочка*,можно нажать на цветную дискетку,что над окном сообщений и также загрузить фотографии.

----------


## лека

Девочки помогите кто вел концерты, как интер-актив с залом проводите, какие игры, приколы с залом делаете, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно.  :flower:

----------


## LapNik

> Девочки помогите кто вел концерты, как интер-актив с залом проводите, какие игры, приколы с залом делаете, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно.


Оп-Па-а-а... прям жду появления Диогена.
Народ умирает, так и не познав этого, а тут...
Ну,.. почитаю-почитаю:cool:

 :Vah: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Девочки помогите кто вел концерты, как интер-актив с залом проводите, какие игры, приколы с залом делаете, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно


мне тоже эта тема интересна...

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки мальчики!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
НЕ ОСТАВЬТЕ МОЮ ПРОСЬБУ БЕЗ ВНИМАНИЯ!!!
позавчера я просила помощи- анкетку для заполнения! ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо кто отозвался!!! юбилей на завтра-позвонили позавчера... вчера не перезвонила заказчица, я уже расслабилась, да не тут то было... сегодня в обед звонит- (впервые- до этого я разгаваривала с администратором кафе, а потом и деректор звонила-им меня порекомендовали а они уже заказчице) поговорили по телефону, выяснила ряд моментов---
ей 35, гуляет с корпоративом и еще придут заказчики(35 чел всего), про день рождения почти не говорить- всего пару тостов, начало в 6, а вы говорит программу начинайте к 7 т.к народ пообщается, а потом развлечения..., застольных вопросов логических ненадо(звали говорит тамаду на Нов. год супердорогую- так почти весь вечер за столом, и много игр на  логику ...) и дискотека конечно!!!
ПОМОГИТЕ!!! КТО ЧЕМ МОЖЕТ-как лучше начать, какие игры пройдут- может кто навскидку... и еще проблемка- я уже писала, что девочка, которая у меня диджеем была- родила(малышу 1,5 мес) и почти вся музыка у нее танцевальная- у меня к конкурсам, медляки и немного для танцев- в основном, кому за 40...  а у нее  гости от 20-40 киньте в меня ПОЖАЛУЙСТА музыкой  танцевальной(и зарубежка и наша попса) сердючка, блестящие, у меня есть...

раньше я проводила праздники, свадьбы у знакомых, которых я либо знала, или мне рассказывали о них... а сейчас- заказ за день, да еще не совсем стандартное день рождения... Боюсь жутко!!!!!
уже хотела отказаться- страшно, да решила, что справлюсь!!! верю!!! 
но всеже очень надеюсь на ВАШИ советы и помощь!!!!!!!! с уважением и бдагодарностью за помощь, и за то что вы прочитали до конца мой КРИК!ЮЛЯ

----------


## LapNik

*Лека*
- У Зайцева и не только у него перерезание галстука ведущего, как аналога ленточки на открытии мероприятия;
- С подсадными в изрезанных рубашках под пиджаками, что, мол, мода меняется сейчас креатив в моде... ведь так, мужчина? (показывает на подсадного) У вас какая рубашка под пиджаком (тот снимая пиджак показывает рубаху с вырезанной спиной, допустим) так еще с одним, а на третьем уже на глазах у зала делает рубашку модной, тут же ее разрезая аналогично первым двум;

Кто-то это выкладывал здесь же, на форуме.

- Кирпич бутафорский (поролон окрашенный) со сцены в зал бросить можно. "Понаоставляют всякое, ходишь, запинаешься..." и в зал его хрясь. Народ понимает, что ведущий не дурак, чтоб настоящие кирпичи в людей кидать, но инстинкт самосохранения... 

Для концертов в этом плане Арлазоров (царствие...) - супер! Посмотри его миниатюры с залом.
Зал смело делить на сектора и сценки ставить с ними по типу озвучки...

----------


## syaonka

Сегодня позвонила заказчица! Юбилей мужу 60 лет, проводы на пенсию! Он *директор судоходной компании*. Завтра встречаемся с женой .Я ещё не раза не прводила проводы на пенсию мужчины, всё как- то женщины попадались.
Посоветуйте что-нибудь по тематике "судоходной компании" Даже приблизительно пока не знаю что придумать на эту тему, и как проводы на пенсию мужчины обыграть? Помогите с идейками!

----------


## Римма Казань

> Девочки помогите кто вел концерты, как интер-актив с залом проводите, какие игры, приколы с залом делаете, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно.


Смотрите тему про неформатных ведущих, про Стендап, там много задумок и игр с залом (правда в клубах), но можно сореинтировать и на обычный концертный. 
Кроме этого, можно "потырить" стиль легендарного Яна Арлазорова, придумать ситуацию и сыграть с залом, вот.
А в основном, если это начало, открытие концерта или презентации, то можно сделать перекличку зала, по типу: Сейчас апплодировать будут девочки, ...... А сейчас топать мальчики, Сейчас визжать - девочки, Свистеть - мальчики, Одной рукой махать будут девочки...............Одной ногой - мальчики)))))))))))

----------


## Озорная

*syaonka*,

Ира, посмотри в личку.

----------


## Януська

> С подсадными в изрезанных рубашках под пиджаками, что, мол, мода меняется сейчас креатив в моде... ведь так, мужчина? (показывает на подсадного) У вас какая рубашка под пиджаком (тот снимая пиджак показывает рубаху с вырезанной спиной, допустим) так еще с одним, а на третьем уже на глазах у зала делает рубашку модной, тут же ее разрезая аналогично первым двум;


 Это ты сам придумал такую интерпретацию? Коль, так как это моя фишка, то могу тебе сразу сказать, в такой интерпретации в зале зрительном не прокатит ни фига - 100% даю!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Подскажите, как бы можно было поздравить молодых, которые работают в прокуратуре???? И друзья тоже от туда..... У кого есть что-то интересненькое или может какой-то документ придумать?

----------


## nanewich

*marisha612*,
 В ближайшее время обязательно.

----------


## Наталюшка

есть вот такой обвинительный акт:

Обвинительный акт
Дорогие гости! Сегодня мы собрались здесь, чтобы во всеуслышание заявить о случившемся. Разбирается дело гражданина ________________________ и гражданки ____________________________. При тщательном рассмотрении дела установлено, что гр. __________ продолжительное время проявлял повышенный интерес к гр-ке __________. А это драгоценное время она могла бы посвятить, например, нашему обществу, любимому делу, другим молодым людям. Однако гр-ка ____________ без ведома матери, отца, родных стала встречаться с гр-ном ________________. Свидетели утверждают, что они неоднократно оскорбляли друг друга словами: «дорогой(ая)», «любимый(ая)», «единственный(ая)» и т.д.
Те же свидетели показали, что гр. _____________________ обещал подарить гр-ке _____________ многие общенародные ценности. Например: луну и все звёзды с неба, золотые горы, весь мир и т.д. А также доходил до угроз совместного проживания.
В виду всего вышесказанного суд постановил: 
1.	Фамилию ___________ считать недействительной, т.к. для этой гражданки она потеряла всякий смысл. Отныне считать её ___________ пожизненно. 
2.	За соблазнение вышеупомянутой гражданки наказать гр. ________ – целовать невесту трижды. За согласие невесты наказать и её – целовать жениха четырежды.
3.	Пополнить ряды врачей, учителей, бизнесменов и т.д. и т.п. своим бесчисленным потомством.
Суд приговаривает _____________ и ____________ к долгим годам совместной жизни, и именовать их мужем и женой. Приговор окончательный, пересмотру и обжалованию не подлежит, а подлежит обмыванию.

----------


## Shusteer

Если это возможно объясните что такое "Балкон" и "Лодочник"...Так часто встречаю в отчётах...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет! Скоро День налоговой, не знаю как в России, но в Украине точно.
Заказали корпоратив. У кого есть подобный заказ- давайте объединим усилия, если есть желание. :smile:
Одна голова хорошо- а  несколько- лучше! :rolleyes:

----------


## Гвиола

Отзовитесь, мурманчане(извините,если не правильно назвала жителей города Мурманска)! Очень нужна информация.

----------


## Shusteer

Понимаю что не в тему, но прошу здесь консультации (сюда ноарод чаще заглядывает)  Дорогие креативные! помогите с идеями...К Новому году (В той теме нет "Беседки")Городок крохотный, художественная самодеятельность уже всех достала (в плане концертных номеров на корпораты), а им хочется "Чего-нибудь эдакого" за три рубля. Что можно предложитьсейчас начнуться заказы..что можно будет предложить сломала голову.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Отзовитесь, мурманчане(извините,если не правильно назвала жителей города Мурманска)! Очень нужна информация.


Ты сразу в личку пиши Януське или Ольге-Хельге, они у нас оттуда

----------


## Анжелла

> Что можно предложитьсейчас начнуться заказы..что можно будет предложить сломала голову.
> __________________


Корпоратив с выбором Деда мороза и Снегурочки из членов родного коллектива. Эконом класс.  Если хочешь стучи в скайп я объясню с чем это едят.

----------


## optimistka17

> Если это возможно объясните что такое "Балкон" и "Лодочник"...Так часто встречаю в отчётах...
> __________________


Так *балкон* я буквально на днях в Фотоотчетах выставляла. И раньше его несколько человек на фотография выставляли..
 Это идея Генадия Гениального, которого давным-давно забанили.
 На стульях два участника держат балкон.
 Типа на балконе на стульчике сидит невеста..Она может держать кружевной свадебный зонтик.
 А перед балконом как хочешь,- может жених невесте серенаду исполнять.
 А может какое-то действие равернуться... Типа рок- группа выступает... Это используется на выкупе туфельки например
 А *Лодочник*-это сольная песня ведущей( может не песня , а речетатив), в которой жених говорит одну фразу,- Я люблю тебя, Катенька, Я люблю тебя, Танечка....Это изобретение Инны-Ёжика...

----------


## KAlinchik

народ! очень срочно нужна помощь, сказала, что в течении 15 минут отзвонюсь...
молодые на послезавтрашнюю свадьбу покупают сладости на сладкую фамилию...
застопорились на букве Ю и И ( т.е.Ы)украинской...у кого-нибудь возникнут какие-нибудь идеи по этому поводу?

----------


## LapNik

> застопорились на букве Ю и И ( т.е.Ы)украинской...у кого-нибудь возникнут какие-нибудь идеи по этому поводу?


Юзюм и Ыйогурт:biggrin: Ириска, можно, Ыриска
печенье Юбилейное (у вас есть такое?)

----------


## Гвиола

*KAlinchik*,на букву И ириски,только я не знаю,подойдет ли для Украины.

----------


## Викторинка

*KAlinchik*,
 Тоже подумала про печенье "Юбилейное", и по-моему есть конфеты "Южная ночь". А по "Ы" - только как в анекдоте "Ж - Жижигалка, Ы -Ыще одна жижигалка".

----------


## KAlinchik

*Викторинка*,
*Гвиола*,
*LapNik*,
 Спасибо, что откликнулись!
 все-таки ничего не додумали на цю И....сказали, что сообщат мне завтра, что решили...
пока думала, искала по инету, и вот что нашла для СЛАДКОЙ ФАМИЛИИ: куча вариантов, все по алфавиту
http://russianfood.com/recipes/bytype/?fid=7

----------


## Гвиола

*KAlinchik*,Алинка,спасибо за ссылку! Прощай похудение!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*optimistka17*,
Спасибо, Люд. Бум знать!

----------


## Анжелла

Инжир, он сладкий.

----------


## evochka2777

Я снова в рядах просящих. 
Пожалуйста, покажите направление...))) 
Юбиляру 30 лет, жена хочет танцевать для него восточный танец - танец живота. Сейчас активно репетирует. Это сюрприз. Как мне ее представить логично и красиво? Кто-то уже сталкивался с таким?

----------


## LapNik

> на цю


:biggrin: ЦЮкаты

----------


## ПУХОВА

Алинка, я сразу с молодыми выбираю лучший вариант для и вкусностей.
Это я на форуме написала " Вкусная, сладкая *фамилия*".
Но не обязательно, че все так зациклились с фамилией?
Если встречаются буквы- ь, ї,и(ы укр), ю и т.д. в фамилии, то 
смотрим *имена* молодых или юбиляра, можно время года, город ,да хоть имя тещи....
А еще нужны вкусности-ответы - *продукт*, а не название(торговая марка,название типа"Буратино")   !!!!
На ы-нормального продукта нет. Гости обязательно начнут  а почему?, а чего?.....
Ответ-приз   должен быть простым, понятным   и красиво упакованным:smile:
 И еще, за много лет у меня нарисовались определенные ответы на буквы.
Конечно, надо учитывать и деньги на этот конкурс, но, например, 
на *Д* обязательно будут отвечать и дрожжи , и драники, и дыня и т.п...
Я , обычно, покупаю Джем, в крайнем случае драже в красивой упаковке.....

----------

Ljudmilla (28.01.2018), Lusi75 (16.05.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Юбиляру 30 лет, жена хочет танцевать для него восточный танец - танец живота. Сейчас активно репетирует. Это сюрприз. Как мне ее представить логично и красиво?


Есть такие стихи о танце восточном, танце живота-очень...интимные, но  очень красивые...если правильно читать...Тебе, например, но- от имени жены...но там она по очереди снимает несколько платков...Почитай, Люда, тут, на мой взгляд, есть изюминка... :Aga: 
Под звуки 
тихие литавров 
при свете 
ярких звёзд, Луны 
вхожу..
как кошка.. 
на мягких лапках.. 
легки.. 
неслышны 
мои шаги.. 
тряхнув головкой..
непокорной.. 
роняю первый 
свой платок.. 
который..с бирюзою 
спорит 
дневного моря… 
твой 
тихий 
вздох… 
взмахнув руками..
как крылами.. 
спадает мой 
второй платок.. 
он словно пена.. 
волн печальных… 
смотри… 
мой ...неги 
полон.. 
взор… 
слетает третий плат..
крылато.. 
он раскрывает 
плавность плеч 
и нежный трепет.. 
страстной лани... 
груди водоворот 
не подходи..…. 
не..сметь… 
четвёртый ...
он откроет дерзко 
живот..
что в трясочке идёт 
ты приподнялся.. 
ты.. 
взволнован.. 


ах..потерпи.. 
придёт 
черёд.. 

под еле слышный 
колокольчик 
бедро свершит 
свой разворот.. 
качалочка..
и мах..и змейка… 

мой танец 
медленно 
идёт.. 
плывёт... 

и пятый плат..
огня в пожаре 
не скроет 
стан мой..
грудь..живот 
как этот танец.. 
возбуждает.. 
и для тебя.. 
его полёт.. 
влечёт и 
жжёт... 

шестой платок 
кидаю дерзко 
тебе в лицо..
замри на миг 
я..подбегу.. 
руками нежно.. 

прикрою 
рот твой… 
помолчи… 

седьмой платок..
сорвёшь ты сам 
от нетерпения 
сгорая… 
твоя.. 
в твоих .. 
твоих руках.. 

сдаюсь… 
и 
таю..... 

ты!!!.. 
узник.. 
моего.. 
желанья…

***
А вот в этом ст-ии, написанном как будто для твоей жены юбиляра, Люда, СОВСЕМ неподходящий конец(ИМХО):
*Танец живота*
_(автор - Татьяна Нова)_
Заблуждаешься, думая, будто меня изучил,
Будто знаешь, на что я гожусь и на что я способна, -
Я умею придумывать песни и печь куличи,
Только лгать не могу ясноглазо и правдоподобно.

Хочешь сказку арабскую? Нынче она оживёт -
Я на фоне ковра без труда прочерчу арабески
И станцую, позволив смотреть на открытый живот
И девичий пупок с драгоценным качаньем подвески…

Ты сражён и не видишь лукаво потупленных глаз,
Я танцую без музыки. Как тебе? Слава природе!
В этом танце восточный садизм - откровенный соблазн,
Многократно усиленный ловким движением бёдер.

Это целый спектакль, только зритель в партере один…
Ведь неплохо придумано? Так танцевали в гареме…
Я сегодня рабыня, а ты, дорогой, - господин,
Хан, султан, падишах, повелитель, хозяин - на время...

Этот танец восточный заводит сильней, чем стриптиз,
И не зря я училась в живую волну обращаться -
Целый год потихоньку готовила этот сюрприз...
Удивлён? Не умею прощать, но умею прощаться!

***

*И еще одно красивое ст-ие:*

Я прикрою лицо непрозрачной вуалью, 
Шаровары атласные смело надену, 
В уши гроздья златые, тяжелые вдену, 
Брошу под ноги ворох подушек и шалей. 
Я зажгу для тебя все курильницы, свечи, 
Я тебя усажу наслаждаться кальяном… 
Будет воздух клубиться душистым дурманом, 
Я станцую тебе, будет танец мой вечен!

----------


## Марина Дудник

ДОрогие друзья!!! Есть идея!!!! Кто проводит свадьбу с 24 на 25 октября... Предлагаю - подарить от имени правительства России молодоженам дополнительный один час к брачной ночи!!!! Ведь в ночь с 24 на 25 октября действительно переводят часы на час назад!!! 

А теперь просьба.   Наши дорогие фотошопники, помогите!!! Сделайте сертификат на такой подарок от правительства России Евгению и Наталье Ефимовым!!! С поздравлением с днём свадьбы!!!!


 НАдо срочно!!!! Сегодня или завтра!!!! Ведь послезавтра этот день! Ребята,  выручайте!!!   Ведь такое происходит лишь раз в год!!! А идея пришла только сегодня вечером!!!!!

Ребята, буду ваша должница!!! Пиво с меня!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сделайте сертификат на такой подарок от правительства России Евгению и Наталье Ефимовым!!! С поздравлением с днём свадьбы!!!!


Мне тоже идейка понравилась!
хочу примазаться!
если кто-нибудь возьмется, можно попросить и мне: от правительства Украины Катерине и Олегу Посикалюк.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*marisha612*,
 Мариш, ты просьбу в ДОКУМЕНТЫ продублируй, наши мастера фотошопа там чаще бывают....

----------


## Natali_T

> ДОрогие друзья!!! Есть идея!!!! Кто проводит свадьбу с 24 на 25 октября... Предлагаю - подарить от имени правительства России молодоженам дополнительный один час к брачной ночи!!!! Ведь в ночь с 24 на 25 октября действительно переводят часы на час назад!!! 
> 
> А!!!


Марина! Супер идея! Жаль в Казахстане не переводят!

----------


## черника

> Девочки помогите кто вел концерты, как интер-актив с залом проводите, какие игры, приколы с залом делаете, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно.


Может пригодится ( из Г. Григорьевой)
"Ах, какая женщина"-2
Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Когда смотришь со сцены в зрительный зал, с удовольствием отмечаешь, что украшением практически любой аудитории являются женщины, не в обиду мужчинам будет сказано. Ведь именно женщины расцвечивают, "иллюминируют" зал многоцветием своих нарядов, оттенков волос, глаз, и конечно, улыбок. А улыбается прекрасная половина человечества потрясающе. Недаром французы по этому поводу заметили мужчинам: "Если хочешь увидеть улыбку Моны Лизы, спроси у своей жены, куда девается твоя зарплата".
Да, настоящими ценителями знатоками и экспертами женской красоты во все времена были, есть и будут мужчины. Правда, критерии оценок и сами эталоны меняются в зависимости от времени, но это совсем не мешает мужчинам от Ромула до наших дней восклицать: "Ах, какая женщина!".
(Ведущая поочередно подходит к мужчинам в зале и задает по одному вопросу).
1.	"Ах, какая женщина!" - воскликните лично вы, обернувшись вслед: брюнетке, блондинке или шатенке? А кто из присутствующих в зале вам более симпатичен? Пригласите, пожалуйста, вашу даму на сцену и займите место рядом со ней. 
2.	"Ах, какая женщина!" - подумаете вы, завидев незнакомку, чей рост 150 или 180 см? Найдите, пожалуйста, в зале ваш эталон и пригласите пройти вместе с вами на сцену.
3.	"Ах, какая женщина!" - какой из женщин вы скорее адресуете этот возглас - умной или красивой? Как ценитель женского (ой)... вы моете пригласить на нашу сцену именно такую даму. А место рядом с ней - ваше. 
4.	"Ах, какая женщина!" - восхищенно скажите вы, завидев пышногрудую кустодиевскую красавицу или стройную, как березка, модель. Отыщете таковую и пригласите участвовать с нами. 
5.	"Ах, какая женщина!" - воскликните вы, увидев женщину в мини или макси? И где, по вашему мнению, среди собравшихся в зале та, потрясающе смотрелась бы в... (...)? Последний на сцене стул - для нее, а ваше место рядом с ней. 
(на сцене 5 ж-конкурсанток и 5 мужчин-экспертов.).

Обратите внимание, на этой сцене собрались красивые, умные, стройные и элегантные женщины, обладающие, как сказали бы французы, определенным шармом. А что если нам совершить заочное путешествие в эту удивительную страну, славящуюся прекрасной архитектурой, живописной природой, галантными и очаровательными женщинами? А помогут нам в этом присутствующие на сцене мадам и месье, которым предстоит выступить в роли д'Артаньянов и Констанций - героев "Трех мушкетеров". Д'Артаньяны выстроились в шеренгу плечом к плечу с одной стороны сцены, а в 2-х метрах напротив их, лицом к ним стали Констанции. По моей команде, все кавалеры опускаются на правое колено и произносят такую фразу: "О, моя Констанция!" Услышав призыв своего д'Артаньяна, его Констанция вытягивает руки вперед, представив мысленно зажатый в них батистовый кружевной платочек, опора на правую ножку, а левая грациозно приподнята в позе "ласточки". Трепетно и нежно она произносит "О мой д'Артаньян!". Так повторяют все пары; (самую грациозную, на ее взгляд, ведущая берет за руку и выводит в центр сцены).
"Ах, какая женщина!" - восклицаю я, и зал мне дружно вторит. Три-четыре! От имени экспертов-мужчин находящихся на этой сцене, я вручаю вам удостоверение о присвоении высокого титула "Мадам Шарм ___", малую золотую медаль (шоколад), от фирмы "Кристиан Диор" уникальное средство для закрепления волос (или семейных отношений) - клей "Супермомент". Можете занять свое место в зрительном зале, и на этот раз прекрасный лейтмотив нашего вечера звучит в вашу честь!
(На сцене 4 конкурсантки и 5 мужчин-экспертов).
Да, именно шарм, считают англичане, делает женщину леди. Но известно, что многие люди обладают прекрасными деловыми качествами, в частности, преуспевают в бизнесе, могут на этом поприще даже мужчин за пояс заткнуть, и уж, конечно, знают истинную цену денег. Прошу обратить внимание на поднос. На этом подносе лежат денежные купюры разного достоинства. Сейчас вам, дорогие участницы, завяжут глаза плотным платком (или маской без глазниц). Вам необходимо взять с подноса любую купюру и на ощупь определить ее номинал. Но не спешите, у вас только две попытки; (верно назвавшую ведущая выводит в центр сцены).
"Ах, какая женщина!" - восхищенно восклицаю я, и зал дружно поддерживает. Три-четыре! От имени мужчин-экспертов вам присваивается высокий титул "Леди бизнеса ___", вручается документ в подтверждение этому и золотая медаль. Кроме того, как Финансовому специалисту вам открывается счет в швейцарском банке. Номер счета во избежание рэкета сообщу вам на ухо по окончании нашей сегодняшней встречи. Можете занять свое место в зале. а я тем временем продолжаю. 
На сцене 3 дамы и снова 5 мужчин-экспертов).
Да, прекрасно и легко по жизни рука об руку с "бизнес леди", но даже ей в нашей напряженной, суетной жизни не всегда удается найти нишу. Вот тут ей и понадобится искусство, артистизм, драматические способности. Но прежде чем я ознакомлю вас с условиями конкурса, хочу обратиться за небольшой помощью к нашим мужчинам. 
Обращение к одному из мужчин-экспертов:
Только вас природа наградила подходящими данными, и только вы можете легко справиться с ролью спонсора. Согласны? Благодарю. Надеюсь, ваш творческий дебют в роли Вороны будет удачным. 
А вы, милые дамы, перевоплощайтесь в роли Лисиц, вертящими своими хвостами, не сводящие с вороны глаз и говорят так сладко, чуть дыша... Но об этом позднее. А пока...
"Вороне где-то Бог (в качестве Бога выступает ассистент ведущей, приглашенный из зала), послал кусочек сыра"; (этот кусочек сыра вам в клюв). "На ель ворона взгромоздясь..." (ворона громоздится на стул в полный рост, крылья по швам, сыр в клюве). 
(далее все действия проходят по сценарию басни И. Крылова "Ворона и лиса").
Внимание, дамы! "Сыр выпал - с ним была плутовка такова!"; (победительницу, успевшую подхватить сыр, ведущая выводит ее в центр сцену).
"Ах, какая женщина!" - восхищенно восклицаю я, и зал дружно поддерживает. Три-четыре! От имени присутствующих экспертов женской красоты и прочих ценностей вручаем вам сертификат о присвоении титула "Мисс Энержди ___" так сказали бы англичане, или по нашему: "Мисс Энергия ___". Вы же награждаетесь малой золотой медалью и фирменной коробочкой сыра. В вашу победу в этом конкурсе звучат фанфары любимой всеми женщин песни "Ах, какая женщина!".
(2 представительницы прекрасного пола и 5 кавалеров).
На сцене остались две дамы, соискательницы необычного титула. А пока мне хотелось бы узнать: какие качества в мужчине вы особо цените? (женщины поочередно называют). Спасибо. Кто из присутствующих не сцене мужчин наиболее соответствуют вашим требованиям? Таких мужчин необходимо представить зрителям всесторонне. Поможет нам в этом танец. Но прежде всего я вручаю мужчинам бумажный коврик (кусок обоев, или полностью раскрытый лист газеты). Сверните бумагу так, чтобы она свободно поместилась у вас в кармане пиджака или брюк. Уберите ее и пригласите даму танцевать. Наслаждайтесь общением с дамой, но как только музыка прерывается, вы должны быстро достать и развернуть ваш "коврик", встать на правое колено, а на левое - посадите вашу даму. Музыка возвращается, вы должны успеть сложить "ковер" и двигаетесь в такт музыке. Дама, как бабочка, "вспархивает" с колена, услышав продолжение музыки; (пауза между музыкальными фрагментами становится все короче и короче).
"Ах, какая женщина!" - восхищенно восклицаю я, и зал дружно поддерживает. Три-четыре! А самой грациозной и легкой бабочке, присваивается титул "Мадам Баттерфляй ___". Золотой запас пополняет ваш бюджет, вы получаете также  подарок от японской фирмы "Босикома" - эти роскошные пуанты - пинетки. Вы можете вернуться в зал на свое место.  
(фонограмма песни "Ах, какая женщина!". На сцене остается одна дама).
Ведущая обращается к ней:
А вам, как прошедшей все испытания к звездам от имени наших экспертов присваивается титул "Голден вумен ___", вручаем удостоверение, малую золотую звезду и презент от кинозвезды Ким Бесенджер - колготки "Голден леди".  А я вновь на одном дыхании произношу всем понравившийся лозунг "Ах, какая женщина!", и зал по прежнему поддерживает меня. В вашу честь звучат бурные зрительские аплодисменты и наш хит, который следовал через всю нашу сегодняшнюю программу. 
Ведущая обращается к мужчинам:
А вам, дорогие эксперты, от немецкой фирмы "Саламандра", известного производителя элегантной обуви из натуральной кожи, вручаются фирменные подарки - всем шнурки для обуви. А еще у вас есть возможность сфотографироваться всей группой для обложки популярного и любимого нами журнала "Семь Я - как школа". Пройдите в фойе, где вас ожидает фотокорреспондент.
И не забудьте перед щелчком сказать: "Чи-и-з".
Пусть вас воодушевляет эта веселая, ритмичная музыка, которой мы вас провожаем.
(фонограмма песни "Вдруг. как в сказке скрипнула дверь" 
Да, не бывает некрасивых женщин, а есть мужчины, которые не могут сразу разглядеть эту красоту И именно таким французы советуют: "Если ты настоящий мужчина, то шерше ля фам, а если нет, то и не шерше!".

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
и ещё
Муж - это кто? 

Приложение и рабочий реквизит:
3 стула на сцене.
Лист ватмана, закрепленый в глубине сцены.
3 фломастера - синий, красный и зеленый. 
3 десятирублевые купюры. 
Поднос.
Чупа-чупсы. 
Кольцо от кольцеброса. 
"Сертификаты" (эскизы имеются).
Папка.
Фотографии ведущей программы с надписью "Не состоявшемуся...".

Ведущая:
Добрый день, уважаемые дамы и господа! Как приятно видеть в этом зале счастливых людей одновременно! Кстати, а что такое "счастье"? Многие наивно полагают, что счастье - это когда тебя понимают. Как правило, именно такой точки зрения придерживаются мужчины. А мы, женщины, уверены, что счастье - это когда в доме хороший муж, который: не храпит, не ворчит, не сорит, не пьет и не курит, не гуляет, занимает мало места и умолкает по первому требованию жены. Да, хорошо, когда у каждой женщины есть муж. Еще лучше, если он - ее собственный. 
А как вы думаете, муж - это должность или звание? Я вот что думаю: если должность - то служи, а если звание - то не позорь! А то ведь что получается? Приобретаешь кастрюлю - гарантия. На холодильник - три года, на телевизор - два, а на мужа - ничего! Разве это нормально? Ведь от мужа больше пользы, чем от кастрюли. 
Вот и получается: три месяца прожили - и он исчез на рассвете. Оставит еще с приплодом. Но я ведь тоже живой человек. Я привыкла, что он всегда был рядом. А тут утром рукой по подушке провела... и ничего. 
Я не понимаю до сих пор, чего ему не хватало? Всегда сытый, во всем чистый ходил. Да я ему за день раз двадцать скажу: "Иди руки помой". Он у меня из ванной не выходил. Ну только если поесть и поспать. Одним словом, жил как в раю, правда, кафельном. А сбежал, как с каторги на рассвете. Это же ненормально! Как жить дальше? Я боюсь. В пятый раз выйти замуж не получится: вдруг все повторится?! Хотя подстраховалась, у всех специалистов побывала, и гороскоп составила, проверилась у психиатра и сексопатолога. Вот только к патологоанатому не зашла. Может, стоило заглянуть? Оказывается, мужа нельзя брать, как кота в мешке. Тут важно все!
Вот брови... Брови у идеального мужа, как правило обязательно густые и длинные. Вот как у этого представительного мужчины, сидящего напротив меня! Можно вас ненадолго пригласить на сцену? Боже, какая фигура! Вы женаты? А сколько лет в браке? На сторону сходить не тянуло? И почему такие мужи проходят мимо меня? Присаживайтесь на один из этих трех стульев, а я пошла за вторым "мужем".
У идеального мужа нос должен быть вот такого типа. Как вас зовут, молодой человек? Покажитесь всем во весь свой богатырский рост! А кем вы работаете? О, как это звучит ________! Приглашаю занять один из двух стульев. Такой нос должны видеть все! Он указывает на веселый нрав его носителя, открытый характер, высокую духовность, возможность теплых семейных отношений. 
А сейчас о самом главном. Уши! Уши у идеального мужа должны быть плотно прижатыми к голове, обязательно маленькие, изящной формы. Вот такие, как у этого джентльмена! Как вас зовут? Приглашаю вас на сцену. С ума можно сойти, как он идет! Оказывается, такие уши, как у вас, указывают на развитое либидо (сексуальное влечение). А крупные, оттопыреные уши носят сегодня лишь музыканты и политики, и то не все. Присаживайесь, отдохните, а зрители будут любоваться вашими ушами!
Говорят, чего хочет женщина, того хочет Бог. А чего хотят мужчины, о чем они мечтают? Конечно, они мечтают иметь как можно больше денег. А женщины мечтают иметь такого мужчину. Сегодня мужчин, у которых деньги прилипают так, что не оторвешь, называют "крутыми". Внимание, господа мужчины, те кто участники! Тест на "крутость". Сертификат установленного образца получит тот, кто круче всех свернет эту 10-рублевую купюру; (конкурс проходит под фонограмму "Мани, мани").
Спасибо! Вы получаете сертификат с надписью - "Самому крутому".
Идеальный муж сегодня - это мужик с тугим кошельком, твердой..., нет, не валютой, а памятью, здравым рассудком и трезвой головой и телом. Теперь вам предстоит пройти тест на трезвость. Обратите на чистый лист ватмана. Это спиртометр. Каждый из вас поочередно, получив фломастер, подходит к этому "прибору", становится к нему спиной. Исходное положение - ноги на ширине плеч. Затем вы наклоняетесь вперед и, пронося фломастер между ног, пытайтесь нанести риску на ватман. Чья риска окажется выше на поверхости спиртометра, у того на сегодня и выше градус трезвости. Все понятно? Приступаем!
(фонограмма "Бутылка вина").
Ваш градус трезвости самый высокий. Вам и сертификат "Не перепились еще богатыри на Руси!".
Конечно же, идеальный муж -коварный искуситель. Внимание, тест. На сексуальную привлекательность. На этом подносе 3 чупса. Но лишь один из них приобретен в секс-шопе. Попытайтесь по вкусу отыскать его. Какие ощущения? У кого заветный чупс? Вы абсолютно уверены? Ой, простите, господа, я, кажется, забыла его дома. Моему мужу он очень понравился. А этот - самое обыкновенное детское лакомство. Но сертификат, где и обозначено "Хочется секса, но нету рефлекса" вам на память. 
Серьезные коррективы в нашу жизнь вносят господин Случай или госпожа Удача, она же - Фортуна. Внимание, тест "Любимец фортуны!". В моих руках символ супружеского счастья - кольцо (от кольцеброса). Предлагаю вам под музыку передавать его из рук в руки. Тот, у кого кольцо останется в руках на момент внезапного прекращения музыки, и будет "Любимцем Фортуны!".
(фонограмма "Обручальное кольцо"). 
Внимание, господа! (музыка смолкает). Равнение на середину! Спешу вам представить председателя Всероссийского конкурса организаторов досуга "Нижегородские потешки 20 __ г", режиссера московского театра "Охочие комедианты", преподавателя Московского института культуры - Владислава Владимировича Панфилова, которого приглашаю на эту сцену. Пользуясь случаем, уважаемый Большой человек, можно попросить у  вас автограф? Распишитесь вот здесь, пожалуйста. (дальше программа проходит также как и в Загсе. Все участники получают фотографии ведущей с различными пожеланиями и надписями).
Вот и все. Я стала в шестой раз женой, и мне привалило счастье обрести мужа. 
Да был прав историк Ключевский, утверждая, что женщинам нравятся красивые мужчины. Умных мужчин - женщины боятся. В добрых мужчин - женщины влюбляются. А замуж.... Замуж они выходят или выскакивают за сильных мира сего, (показывает на Панфилова В.В.). 
Аплодисменты нашим мужчинам! Спасибо, господа! Остальное вам дома жены доаплодируют. А нам некогда! Нам нужно еще многое сделать!

----------

Crystal (15.05.2016), Ирунька (03.05.2019), Леся Тавр (19.07.2017)

----------


## черника

посмотрите и сюда
И «стол», и «шкаф» и многое другое –
в аспекте Астрологии.









Под фонограмму песни группы «Тату» «Простые движения» выходит ведущая.

Ведущая: 
Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Думаю, вы согласитесь со мной в том, что, несмотря на присутствие XXI века на дворе, все мы с вами в какой-то степени остаемся язычниками, идолопоклонниками, как наши предки на заре человеческой цивилизации. Изменились формы, но суть в основе своей сохранилась. Мы верим в гадания, предсказания, гороскопы, приметы, порчу и т.п. Мы верим, что судьбу человека определяет, прежде всего – день его рождения. Вот от дня рождения мы и начнем, как говорит популярная поговорка, «танцевать».
Предлагаю всем вам вспомнить, в какой день недели вы осчастливили Землю и человечество своим появлением на свет? Если вы считаете, что расхожая фраза «Понедельник – день тяжелый» адресована вам, если в этот недели вы, как правило, рассеяны, несобранны, значит, именно вы – дети Луны, которая покровительствует понедельнику. Если ещё по знаку Зодиаку вы к тому же Рак, то можно не сомневаться, что ваш день рождение пришелся на понедельник. Есть ли сегодня Раки в зале? Прошу вас подняться!
Астрологи утверждают: никогда не заскучаешь, если Рака повстречаешь. А еще все те же вездесущие астрологи ассоциируют вас с таким предметом нашей жизни, как СТОЛ.
Если вы «стол», то это значит, что вы устойчивы и не склонны к перемещением, любите гостей и веселые застолья. Однако у вас есть острые углы, что позволяет окружающим набивать о них шишки. В друзья выбирайте «чайника» и остерегайтесь «ламп». Вы согласны с астрологами? (Выслушав ответ одного из Раков, приглашает его подняться на сцену). 
А вы? (приглашает второго). А кто из вас двоих более соответствует определению астрологов, мы сейчас увидим. Повернитесь, пожалуйста, спиной друг к другу и прижмитесь спинами. Теперь наклонитесь вперед и по команде зрителей: «Раз, два, три!» - попытайтесь сдвинуть условного противника с места своей «пятой точкой».
(Конкурс проходит под фонограмму «Простые движенья».)


Победителю:  
Вы – настоящий «стол», и в подарок вам – «кухонный комбайн» (ложка, нож и вилка) 
Проигравшему: 
А вам - скатерть-самобранка (носовой платок).
Под аплодисменты зала прошу вас занять свои места.
Если вы энергичны и порядочны, не боитесь турнирных поединков, часто оказываетесь в роли  «козла отпущения» не только в год Козы, и если к тому же вы по зодиаку Овен или Скорпион, то можно с уверенностью сказать, что вы и только вы- дети Марса, которых угораздило родиться во вторник, и по предлагаемому гороскопу вы – СТУЛЬЯ. 
Ваш любимый цвет – красный,  - это цвет Марса. Сегодня в красном вы и вы знает, значит, вас и приглашаю к нам на сцену! 
А пока вы поднимаетесь – информация астрологов. Стул редко бывает нормальным, это человек контрастов у него семь пятниц на неделе. Окружающие относятся к нему неважно: часто облокачиваются и норовят усесться. Стул честен, не способен кого-либо подсидеть, правда, склонен к надлому.
Итак, перед нами два представителя славной кагорты детей вторника, «стула». Какой же из них, узнаем на деле. Перед вами предмет мебели - стул, один на двоих.  Сейчас звучит музыка, и вы, двигаясь ей в так, будете приближаться к нему. Как только музыка прервется, постарайтесь занять место на стуле. 
(конкурс под ту же фонограмму.) 
Занявшему место на стуле:
Ну какой же вы стул?! Ведь стул никогда не подсиживает и не позволяет себе усесться. (Победителю) А вам – в подарок, ведь астрологи утверждают, что стулу просто необходимо дружить с «молотком»  и подальше держаться от «шкафа». 
Если вы изобретательны и общительны. Любите и умеете делать несколько дел  одновременно, новые журналы и брошюры предпочитаете просматривать с конца, а по Зодиаку к тому же Девы или Близнец, значит, вы – дети Меркурия и первое в своей жизни «агу» произнесли скорее всего в среду.   Отыскать подвижных, динамичных, игровых Дев и Близнецов в зале не составит труда. Будьте добры, поднесите указательный палец правой руки к носу. Естественно, к своему. А указательный  палец левой руки – к правому уху. А сейчас хлопните в ладоши и поменяйте положение рук. Лучше других прошли тест вы и вы. Страна должна знать своих героев в лицо, поэтому, прошу всех троих подняться на сцену! 
Вернемся к информации астрологов в отношении людей, родившихся в среду. Они ассоциируются со ШКАФОМ.
Шкаф характеризуется богатым внутренним миром и солидной внешностью. Он, правда, несколько неуклюж, но к этому все относятся снисходительно, уважая, прежде всего содержание, а не манеры. И если к шкафу подобрать ключик, он всегда готов поделиться с окружающими своими духовными сокровищами.
Лучший шкаф определить не сложно. У кого из вас троих большее количество карманов? (Ведущая умышленно выбрала в зале либо 3-х мужчин и одну даму, или 3-х дам и одного мужчину). (Победителю) Вы настоящий шкаф, и в подарок Вам дверной глазок, который поможет вам лучше разобраться в своем внутреннем содержании. И помните, как утверждают астрологи, ваш надежный друг  - «кровать». 
Если вы расчетливы и рассудительны, часто находите деньги, имеете свой бизнес, а по Зодиаку Стрельцы, значит, вы – избранник Юпитера, и первым днем, подаренным  вам Творцом, скорее всего, является четверг. Любознательных, пунктуальных и расчетливых Стрельцов в зале можно отыскать без труда. Это те зрители, которые без долгих раздумий готовы ответить на мой вопрос: «Три умножить на четыре будет Адиннадцать или Одиннадцать?». Верно. Будет двенадцать. Первыми ответили вы и вы, молодой человек. Буду рада с вами познакомиться. А пока вы поднимаетесь на сцену, информация астрологов.
Итак, если ваш день рождения пришелся на   четверг, значит, вы ЧАЙНИК. У вас горячий характер и крутой нрав, вы легко закипаете, но быстро остываете. С вами нужно быть осторожными, но если удастся познакомиться поближе, то вы можете доставить друзьям много приятных минут.  Чайникам грозит одиночество, поэтому, каждый из вас получает сейчас по три «летающих» блюдца, которые вы легко и элегантно отправляете в зал. Поймавшие их – станут вашими верными и надежными друзьями. (3 тарелочки красного цвета, 3 – желтого каждый игрок выбирает из зала по 3 человека – таким образом, получились две команды по четыре человека.)
Компании в сборе, пора начать и чайную эстафету, которая позволит выбрать лучшего чайника из двух претендентов. Постройтесь в затылок друг другу. Перед каждой компанией на расстоянии 2-х метров очаровательная ассистентка – это «кукла на чайник». Рядом с ней стул, на котором находятся: поролоновая юбка, рукавицы, жилет и бант.
Как только зазвучит музыка, первые номера бегут к стулу и надевают ее девушке через ноги. Затем возвращаются к своей компании и касаются рукой плеча второго участника. Второй так же бежит до стула, берет жилет, надевает его девушке, возвращается, передает эстафету третьему.
Третий надевает девушке рукавички, передает эстафету четвертому.
Четвертый надевает на ее голову яркий бант и возвращается к команде. Затем обе команды, положив руки на плечи впереди стоящего,  гуськом добегают до своих «кукол», забираются под их огромные поролоновые юбки и вместе с ними возвращаются к месту старта. Чья команда справится с этой задачей быстрее и лучше? Все понятно? 
(конкурсная игра идет под фонограмму «Простые движенья»).
Я замечу невзначай – бодрит и тонизирует нас чай!
Лучшим чайником сегодня стал ______________!
Ему и его веселой компании – чай розовой заварки! А вам и вашей компании стимулирует активность и творческое рвение это сдобное печение.
Астрологи же считают, что «чайникам» лучше всего водить дружбу со «столом» и не в коем случае не сидеть между двумя «стульями». 
Если вы просыпаетесь ближе к полудню и начинаете день с шампанского… Кстати, о шампанском. Какие названия этого игристого напитка вам известны? Лично мне кроме «Советского» ничего на ум не идет; (ответы из зала).
Я приглашаю вас как автора первого, а вас, как автора второго ответа. Пока наши герои поднимаются, повторяю, если  вы просыпаетесь ближе к полудню, если  начинаете день с шампанского, не важно, какой марки, если к тому же, по Зодиаку вы Телец, либо Весы. Значит, вы – любимец Венеры и вашим днем рождения скорее всего, является пятница. И по нашему гороскопу вы – ЛАМПА.
Это значит, что вы личности легкие и светлые, энергичные, склонные к перемене мест. Быстро включаетесь в работу и столь же быстро выключаетесь из нее. Астрологи подсказывают, следите за «стулом», он может на многое повлиять.
Именно на стулья я обращаю внимание наших гостей. Два стула стоят на расстоянии 3-х метров друг  от друга, сиденьями повернуты навстречу друг другу. Выберите понравившийся вам стул, присядьте, расслабьтесь. Как только зазвучит музыка, вы отправляетесь по кругу вокруг стульев вправо. Музыка прервалась, постарайтесь, кА можно быстрее занять свой стул, затем, нагнувшись к полу, схватить и потянуть на себя шнур от лампы.
(конкурс идет под фонограмму «Простые движенья». Под стульями – обычная скакалка, выполняющая функцию шнура от лампы). 

Ведущая победителю:
Мчались быстро вы, как шарик,
И в награду вам – фонарик!

Ведущая проигравшему: 
Заряжайтесь побыстрей-ка,
Вот вам в помощь батарейка!

Совет от астрологов. Лампа: остерегайтесь «кровати» - союз с нею может привести к возникновению пламенной страсти, которая окончится печально для всего домашнего имущества.
Если вы экстравагантны и эпатажны, если вам до лампочки мнение окружающих, а по Зодиаку вы – Водолей или Козерог, стремящийся к покою и порядку… Кстати, любителей порядка в зале отыскать труда не составит. Помня о том, что эволюция человека проходила параллельно с развитием его руки, предлагаю всем вам, не тормозя общеизвестного прогресса, размять, посредством аплодисментов, собственные ладони. Сейчас предлагаю аплодировать лишь тогда, когда я буду называть рабочие дни недели. В воскресные и субботние дни по конституции мы не работаем, а значит, и аплодировать не нужно. Все понятно?
Ошибались многие. А в числе тех, кто не нарушал установленного порядка, оказались вы и вы. Именно вас я и приглашаю сейчас на сцену. Итак, напоминаю, что если вы экстравагантны и эпатажны, если вам до лампочки мнение окружающих, и если вы, к тому же,  по Зодиаку  Водолей или Козерог, то скорее всего, вы – дети Сатурна и аист вас принес к родительскому порогу в субботу. А по предполагаемому гороскопу вы – КРОВАТЬ.
Кровать, независимо от возраста и габаритов, всегда сексуальна и склонна к развлечениям. Хорошая кровать составит счастье кому угодно. Женщина – «кровать» легко переносит нагрузки, в том числе и общественные. Однако, общество считает, что знакомство с «кроватью» приводит к снижению работоспособности. Это не так. С кроватью дружат все. Особенно «шкафы». Насколько сексуальны те, кто со мною вместе сейчас на этой сцене, мы и определим через стриптиз. Что такое стриптиз, объяснять сегодня никому не надо. Это принародное снятие одежки. Каждый из вас получает сейчас то, что в народе называют «сто одежек и все без застежек». Да, это капуста. Кто из вас быстрее и эротичнее разденет вилок капусты? 
(конкурс под фонограмму.)

Ведущая победителю:
Вам, мой друг, вручить не прочь удовольствие на всю ночь (детская пустышка).

Ведущая Проигравшему: 
Вы  чуть отстали – это не позор. 
В награду вам – интимный массажер (зубная щетка).
Если вы благодарны и щедры, страстны, эмоциональны и энергичны, деньги тратите без счета, а любимое ювелирное украшение для вас – золото, то, скорее всего, по Зодиаку вы Львы, а родители отыскали вас в капусте ни когда-нибудь, а в воскресенье. Чьи пальцы и шеи украшают сегодня золотые цепи и перстни? Покажитесь народу во всей своей красе и величии! Вот скорее всего те, кого по нашему гороскопу астрологи называют – МОЛОТКОМ.  Приглашаем на сцену вас и вас, как представителей этого славного племени. 
Быть молотком – почетно! Молотки стремятся быть душой любой компании, но ими постоянно недовольны. Руководители жалуются, что при необходимости не  могут найти вас на месте. Это создает молоткам плохую репутацию. Сослуживцы и коллеги боятся, что молотки могут на них настучать. Избежать кривотолков помогает знакомство со «шкафом». Избегайте «ламп», вы можете разбить их хрупкое счастье, не осознавая того.   
А сейчас, вполне осознанно, я вручаю каждому из  вас по рабочему инструменту – молотку, а деревянный брусок – один на двоих. В нем торчит 10-и сантиметровый гвоздь. Поочередно под музыку вы ударяете по шляпке гвоздя. Чей удар окажется последним, вогнавшим гвоздь по шляпку в доску, тот на сегодня и по гороскопу лучший молоток. Все понятно?
(конкурс под фонограмму.)
Ведущая победителю:
О сегодняшней победе много лет  будет напоминать всем близким ваш портрет. 
(вручает деревянную рамку 30х30 см)

Ведущая проигравшему:
А ты, дружок, видно мало каши ел
Держи тренажер системы «БСЛ» (большая  деревянная столовая ложка).   
Совсем немного времени прошло с начала нашей встречи и как много нового узнали мы о нас самих. Я уверена, что каждый из вас сейчас для себя уже решил, к какому роду мебели вы ближе. А теперь вернемся к истории и в финале еще раз поприветствуем героев нашего веселого вечера:

Надежен в дружбе, нужен всем,
И трудится как вол…
Поднимутся пусть с места те, 
Кого зовем мы – СТОЛ!

Контрастен, симпатичен,
Фигурой не сутул…
Пусть встанут перед нами те, 
Кого зовем мы – СТУЛ!

Солиден, пусть и неуклюж,
Огромен, как жираф…
Мы аплодируем тому,
Кто был здесь назван – ШКАФ!

Энергичен и горяч,
Часто он – начальник…
Пусть привстанут те сейчас,
Кто был назван – ЧАЙНИК!

Кто радость, свет 
Подарит нам – то?
Конечно те,
Чей символ – ЛАМПА!

Кто отдых, счастье 
Нам способен дать?
Конечно, те, 
Кого зовем  - КРОВАТЬ!

Энергии от них 
Идет большой поток…
Приветствуем мы тех,
Чье имя – МОЛОТОК!

(под фонограмму  «Простые движенья» зал приветствует  игроков).

Окончен вечер наш, друзья, 
И на прощанье всем нам я 
Хочу напомнить мысль простую, 
Что часто забываем всуе.
Коль в дружбе «мебель» будет жить, 
Не надобно и ворожить: 
Жизнь станет в целом гармоничной,
А в ней – и  каждый счастлив лично!

----------

Crystal (15.05.2016), Ирунька (03.05.2019)

----------


## Helga597

> Скоро День налоговой, не знаю как в России, но в Украине точно.
> Заказали корпоратив. У кого есть подобный заказ- давайте объединим усилия, если есть желание


Страдаю над той же проблемой, заказ есть, материала - МАЛО!!! Правда, у меня судебные приставы (оказалось еще сложнее!) Но все же - то минимум, который удалось откопать! 
 На мотив песни «Москва» Газманова , 
переделка И.П.Холомеева

Через годы, ненастья и труд
Заполняем казну там и тут,
Собирает копейку с рубля
Наша служба налоговая!
И пускай иногда нас корят,
Что налог платят и стар, и млад,
Чтоб родная Отчизна цвела,
Ей во благо все наши дела!

Припев. Налог – и полная казна,
В ней наши имена,
Налог – сегодня мы  с тобой
Одною связаны судьбой!


Славный день у великой страны
Память наша должна сохранить,
Мы налоговой службы сыны,
Нам без устали надо творить!
ФНС крепнет день ото дня,
Мы все вместе – большая семья,
А за нами Россия-страна!
Наша служба на все времена!

Налог – прекрасен наш союз,
Налог платить я не боюсь!
Налог – и целая страна
За нас сегодня пьет до дна!

Бум держать свезь!  :Ok:

----------


## Shusteer

Так обрадовалась, что попала в список имеющих возможность бывать в разделе "Отчётов", но...увы почему-то доступ опять стал закрыт...Сим сим...откройся, а?

----------


## skomorox

Не знаете, почему попасть в Отчёты нельзя? Наверное пароль меняют или Тамадею отделяют?:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

все делается. потерпите

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Helga597*,
Оля, судебные приставы и налоговая совершенно разные организации. Эта песня для них не подойдёт. Я прошлый год у судебных приставов Новогодний вечер проводила. Тоже музыкой разной заморачивалась вначале. Ты знаешь сколько у них гимнов?:eek: Чуть ли не у каждой третьей области свой. У них смотр конкурс на гимны был в прошлом году. Набери в поиске и найдёшь. Я их понаскачивала разных - такая ерунда. Потом плюнула и не стала заморачиваться. Но мне проще, Новый год отмечали.

----------


## Helga597

> судебные приставы и налоговая совершенно разные организации


Ириш! Спасибо, я знаю! просто девочка спрашивала именно по налоговой... А что 


> у меня судебные приставы (оказалось еще сложнее!)


 я просто пожалилась, как говорят в Ростове! Ира, если есть чем поделиться по суд приставам, буду благодарна! Они сами переделали одну песню, есть у них пиит. я им идею дала, какую переделать, они уже поработали. Частушки сочинили! но пока работаем!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оля, музыку я всю удалила, которую скачивала. Эти гимны - такая......:frown: И к профессии я совсем не привязывалась. Я сейчас посмотрела, что у них было. Чисто Новогодняя программа Называлась Новогодние посиделки у телевизора. С профессией совсем не соприкасались. Так что с удовольствием поделилась бы, да нечем. :frown:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

девчата ,это что так принципиально,напоминать о работе?
вот, вы заморачиваесь,ни там :biggrin:
вы лучше про родный и гостей выясните, кто. зачем .для чего.....
 сами себе придумываете и мучаетесь:mad:
Люди, праздника хотят, а не отчено-выборного собрания:tongue:
 Я ,КСТАТИ, УЖЕ В ПОЗЕ-КИДАЙТЕСЬ :Mauridia 02: 
вы рубашку на себя примерьте....
вот сижу я на своем юбилее и слушаю...какая же супер пупер у меня работа.
я бы ЗАСТРЕЛИЛАСЬ

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*senovaoxana*,
А где было написано, что мы о юбилее говорим? Речь идёт о корпоративе в День профессионального праздника, а именно Судебных приставово. Почему бы там не коснуться их работы, если праздник этому посвящён?

----------


## чижик

*KAlinchik*,
 я тоже про конфеты "Южная ночь" вспомнила - вкусные, кстати.Но по-украински-то будет "Пiвденна нiч" - так что не подходит. Можно купить пакет растворимого супа рыбного - это же украинская "юшка" - так это не сладкое, хотя можно и скаламбурить чего-нибудь. а по-поводу "и" ничего в голову не приходит.Только шарада какая-нибудь, типа в слове "пЕчиво" забрать первые три буквы, потом показать большой палец кверху -ВО! и что осталось? Буква и(укр).Но это как-то слишком сложно и громоздко.Фигня, в общем.Но, может, по этому принципу что-нибудь?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Девочки очень прошу песенку с именем Ира- может у кого есть веселая.. надо на день рождения! спасибо! Юля

----------


## Ладушка

> Я ,КСТАТИ, УЖЕ В ПОЗЕ-КИДАЙТЕСЬ


:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*senovaoxana*,
Мы чуть-чуть о работе, для начала.... пока трезвые :biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Прочитала последние несколько страниц, где обсуждаются проведение Юбилеев.
У нас будет *первый* Юбилей 7 ноября и я совершенно не знаю как их проводить. Но при встрече с заказчиками прозвучала та же фраза:
- Мы хотим чтобы было весело, был праздник! Будем делать все, что вы скажете!
С одной стороны меня это обрадовало, но с другой стороны... возраст от 45 до 60 - основной костяк, молодеж 30-35 лет - 4 человека из 40...

Девочки, спецы по юбилеям, какие игры и развлечения подойдут для этого возраста, не хочу чтобы были "инфаркты" и травмы:smile:
Юбилярше-60 лет и она не знает, что будет ведущий... как ее можно встретить красиво?

----------


## LapNik

> :biggrin:


А, ИМХО, корпоратив, потому и корпоратив, что его заказывает и (самое главное) оплачивает организация.
И как на юбилее в центре внимания юбиляр, на свадьбе - молодые, так и на корпоративном (читай календарном) торжестве центральная тема - направление работы организации.
Это так... повторюсь, ИМХО :Aga: 




> какие игры и развлечения подойдут для этого возраста, не хочу чтобы были "инфаркты" и травмы


Чего это ты 45-60 летних к прогульщикам на кладбище приравниваешь?!! 
Люди в самом расцвете сил. Они еще тебе фору в этом деле дадут.
Понятное дело, что спортивных состязаний устраивать не надо, а так... всё как всем.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Николай, тут еще такая фигня гуляет финотдел МЧС и есссссстественно будет командир части...:wink: Я понимаю, что ты скажешь, чего он не человек что ли... а как же субординация?
И еще, дело не в возрасте, а в весе, дамы там пышные:smile:... а опыта юбилеев у нас *вообще* нет!
Есть свадебные, но на свадьбе разновозрастная компашка и скачут в основном худые, а полных людей... ну, очень мало, единицы! Причем я их обожаю :Ok:  обычно они такие весельчаки!
Поэтому если можно поконкретнее о конкурсах...
Пока в голову приходят только цветные танцы, ну танцевальный марафон...а какие игры есть про бухгалтеров, чтобы такое специфическое, связанное с деньгами

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
И еще, чего я так пытливо спрашиваю...потому что прочитала, на последних двух страницах, что люди не хотят биографий, пафоса, помпезности, интелектуального напряжения, а хотят веселиться!
Вот я сижу шевелю мозгом, что можно провести за столом, чтобы было просто весело?

----------


## LapNik

В личку написал.
- Можешь еще взять за основу какого-нибудь конкурса или блока тем, раз спасатели, то "Самые известные в мире мультяшные спасатели - ЧИП и ДЭЙЛ". Постебаться на эту тему. 
- Пусть сценку под твоим руководством в стиле Теремок. Суперблокбастер, катастрофа. Спящая красавица. Трагедия, драма (искусственное дыхание)... Федорино горе. Катастрофа (сели, оползни, чрезывачайное экологическое бедствиее в отдельно взятой хижине)...
- можешь викторину по типу, что выше. Пусть вспомнять сказки или рассказы, где главной темой является спасение кого-либо кем-либо. И аргументируют, а лучше этот аргумент расскажут в стиле ведущего программы "Максимум" (Скандалы, интриги, расследования)

----------


## manja

> на последних двух страницах, что люди не хотят биографий, пафоса, помпезности, интелектуального напряжения, а хотят веселиться!


не надо все, что написано ...читать аксиомой...
а лучше померить на себя...и в тоже время на юбиляра... что ближе и ему..и что для вас ...и еще смотря в какой момент что провести

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Мы хотим чтобы было весело, был праздник! Будем делать все, что вы скажете!


ну вот если подумать, что вам могут сказать клиенты: разве они скажут вам: мы хотим чтобы все прошло так, что бы мы вспомнили о том, что хорошего случилось в нашей жизнги, сколько было замечательныхлюдей друзей...и так далее...
Об этом должны знать вы... А клиенты все говорят, чтобы было весело...
А в всеелье входит все...и моменты, где душа поет...и моменты где живот болит от смеха...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Коля(можно так?) я тебя еще понапрягаю, а то у меня личка не загружается:frown:



> Можешь еще взять за основу какого-нибудь конкурса или блока тем, раз спасатели, то "Самые известные в мире мультяшные спасатели - ЧИП и ДЭЙЛ". Постебаться на эту тему. 
> Пусть сценку под твоим руководством в стиле Теремок. Суперблокбастер, катастрофа. Спящая красавица. Трагедия, драма (искусственное дыхание)... Федорино горе. Катастрофа (сели, оползни, чрезывачайное экологическое бедствиее в отдельно взятой хижине)...


Вот это о чем ты написал готовое есть? что-то по поиску не нашла...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*manja*,
 Маня, да?
Я по форуму знаю, что ты спец по юбилеям. 
Вот что ты посоветуешь поконкретнее...если юбилярша ничего о празднике не знает (она в отпуске), готовит празднование коллектив.
Про ее предпочтения, узнать не у кого, дети живут далеко, но приедут на праздник...
Люди военные, будет командир части... я чего боюсь, что они будут при нем зажаты... у военнослужащих свои тараканы в голове... субординация, приказы, команды...
а может я зря боюсь?

----------


## Ларико

Обращаюсь с просьбой! Мне очень срочно нужны фотографии островов! Любых. 7 штук. Но чтобы вид был сверху и качественные! В интеренете нахожу, но то, что нравится в очень маленьком виде и не увеличивается, а то, что не нравится...
Или второй вариант рельефные карты островов, тоже качественные снимки. Очень нужно!!!! Всего лишь 7 штук!

----------


## LapNik

> я зря боюсь?


По мной вышенаписанному.
Сделай  ними постановку, где есть конкретная проблема, которую можно развернуть до вселенского масштаба, пути ее решения с привлечением авиации, морского и сухопутных частей МЧС. Обыграй это и пусть они все это под твой рассказ сыграют. Аналог Репки, Теремка, Принцессы и Принца на белом коне, которые были на форуме.
Готового нет.

Возьму для примера сказку "Федорино горе".
Началось все с того, что Федора, грубо говоря запустила среду своего обитания. Начали оживать неодушевленные предметы, которые вырвались на свободу и побежали в леса, поля и дали. После детального изучения данного феномена учеными эколаборатории тридевятьцарства на поверхности домашней утвари Федоры были обнаружены патогенные  вещества, болезнетворные бактерии и вирусы, концентрация, которых была доведена до степени, достаточной для приведения в движение этих предметов.
Вырвавшись на свободу бактерии могли повлечь за собой экологическую катастрофу, грозящей вымиранию всего человечеству.
После более детальных исследований жилища Федоры были обнаружены менее значимые, но не менее опасные нарушения в частности пожароопастности. Энтомологии и прочей пакости.
И так далее и все в том же угнетающем виде.
Но сотрудники МЧС, прибегая к новейшим разработкам с применением космических войск, доставив средства для борьбы с микроорганизмами и  насекомыми провели глобальную операцию по...

Блин,.. я вообще-то на работе. А так меня уже  самого эта идея зацепила.
И вот пусть будет Федора, тарелки, ложки, чашки, тараканчики, паучки и юбилярша-спасительница-МЧСовка на белом коне, которая дислоцировала и разрулила всю эту ситуацию. 

и бла-бла-бла

----------


## manja

> Вот что ты посоветуешь поконкретнее...если юбилярша ничего о празднике не знает (она в отпуске), готовит празднование коллектив.
> Про ее предпочтения, узнать не у кого, дети живут далеко, но приедут на праздник...


я ничего не нашла про именниницу
напиши кто она вообще? и значит ее коллектив военнослужащие?

----------


## KAlinchik

> у военнослужащих свои тараканы в голове... субординация, приказы, команды...
> а может я зря боюсь?


не зря...
я в присутствии своего генерала хрен что делать стану, фиг его знает, как он это воспримет, а мне послужить еще хочется...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*bycmarina*,
 Марина. возьми обязательно душевные моменты праздника. Если есть дети. то притча о маме. Песня Лазаревой"Мама", или "Мамины глаза".
Если живы родители, красивые слова в их адрес.
Если нет, то в какое то время праздника ( и это не будет ложкой дёгтя. поверь) надо почтить их память. Сказать. что  с небес они смотрят и радуются. какая замечательная у них дочь.
Знаешь, юбилеи, это не только конкурсы - ЭТО ДУША, вложенная тобой.
Ты можешь собрать 10 000 000 конкурсов и не получить удовлетворения от юбилея. А можешь проникнуться им. А значит внимательно слушай всех, кто может тебе рассказать об имениннице.
Все тонкости её характера, привычек, хобби и.т.д
Кем мечтала стать в детстве.
Обязательно исполнить эту мечту на празднике. Можно золотую рыбку купить и подарить её, можно волшебную палочку, цветик, звезду с неба.
что бы желания исполнялись.
Обязательно песню переделку.И раздать слова всем гостям и всем вместе спеть за столом или в виде концерта.
Классно идут цветные танцы.
Зайди в тему фотошопа, там девочки выложили уже готовые карточки. Это в начале можешь пустить. Посмеются все.
О каждом госте ( паре. семье) подготовь подводку. В стихах или прозой.
Если есть муж, договорись с ним о каком-нибудь сюрпризе.
Желательно и слайд шоу сделать. Можно и про работу слайд шоу.з если нет возможности с самого начала осветить жизни важные моменты.  В кинозале столько прекрасных работ форумчан. Дух захватывает.
Вот таким я вижу юбилей.
А конкурсы, это всего лишь 4 часть вечера. Прикольное дополнение к празднику

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> я в присутствии своего генерала хрен что делать стану


 :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*KAlinchik*,
 Вооооот Алин... И я об этом же...



> я в присутствии своего генерала хрен что делать стану, фиг его знает, как он это воспримет, а мне послужить еще хочется...


Ну ты Коля, ГИГАНТ МЫСЛИ! :Ok: 

про душевные моменты буду думать...

Просто чего я так напрягаюсь, я когда то писала, что у нас ВООБЩЕ НИКОГДА праздники не проводились! Люди еще "стерильные" в смысле культуры, не хочеться на них сразу вываливать интелектуальные вещи, но чуть-чуть попробую... 
Вот смотрите: военные - Швейка читали? Какой у них юмор, объяснять не надо... 
с другой стороны - генерал будет сидеть...
Если бы без него, я так бы не боялась...короче задача...с другой стороны, жалко его, где ж ему бедному расслабляться?
Случайно в разговоре узнала, что ездит в Одессу на стриптиз...а тут, попробуй раслабься, сразу подчиненные на голову влезут...
Алин, как ты выкручивалась? Если были такие ситуации напиши пожалуйста...

----------


## optimistka17

> что ты посоветуешь поконкретнее...если юбилярша ничего о празднике не знает (она в отпуске), готовит празднование *коллектив.*
> Про ее предпочтения, узнать не у кого, дети живут далеко, но приедут на праздник...


 Марина, но можно ведь поговорить и с коллективом, который заказал праздник... Люди ведь готовят его не для чужого человека...
Разумеется, согласна с Маней и Ксюшей, что отнюдь не играми определяется душа юбилея.....
 Для *слайд-шоу* вряд ли получится собрать детские , юношеские фотографии. Но современные , с работы или с отдыха можно найти у сотрудников... Можно и к соседям втихоря съездить Зачастую люди, родственики которых находятся далеко, общаются соседями ближе, чем с родными...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Случайно в разговоре узнала, что ездит в Одессу на стриптиз...


я так ржала только что.............:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Маня, юбилярше 60 лет, два сына-близнецы, дочка, 4 внука. Она зам.буха части МЧС. Муж - в запасе, военный. Вот что удалось узнать.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*optimistka17*,
 Люда, они мне сказали, что мы хотим веселиться! а то, говорят, соберемся, "нажремся" как всегда...а душа праздника хочет.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алин, как ты выкручивалась? Если были такие ситуации напиши пожалуйста


Марин, честно говоря, никак...я у своего генарилитета уже который год провожу только официоз " А зараз слово надаэться:..." 
ну нравится дядькам на морду мою красивую любоваться, не могу отвереться...
 в прошлом году просили провести детский праздник, на котором будет присутствовать внучка генерала вместе с ним, я еле спрыгнула, в этом уже сейчас предупредили, что от детского утренника в нашем подразделении не отмажусь...
это что касается мне у своих...
 у других: проводила мероприятия и у налоговой, и у таможни, и у МЧСников... с самого начала говорю так: " ЭТо вы для своего коллектива большие начальники, для меня вы все сегодня люди, которых мне хочется повеселить и отвлечь от повседневной службы"
в начале вечера делаю расслабляющий интерактив с застольными развлекалками, чтобы они в процессе общения забыли про рейтинг субординации,часто провожу шляпу- чтение мыслей, какие-нибудь ненапряжные игры...но очень много зависит от конкретной ситуации и сути заказа...
 а на таком юбилее , как у тебя,я б вообще военщиной не заморачивалась: им и на работе этого хватает, делай акцент конкретно на юбилярше, если хочешь - таки привязаться к профессии- дави на то, что она бухгалтер...
вот они может и забудут, что военные и расслабятся нормально...

----------


## optimistka17

> два сына-близнецы, дочка


Чудесно.. Два сыночка и Лапочка-дочка.... Бог любит троицу....


> Муж - в запасе, военный


Мне кажестя,что военные, как и учителя не могут быть в запасе.. Это уже диагноз. Это на всю жизнь... Так вот  и можно на юбилее выяснить, кто в доме генерал?( разумеется, не проводя аналогию, что дома военный подкаблучник... А лишь продолжая тему, что у военных дома всегда порядок...Как и на работе...)




> а душа праздника хочет.


Вот-вот Праздник нужен для* души*...[/

----------


## Римма Казань

Всем здрассьте)))
В марте проводила юбилей, были одни мужчины (37 человек) причем все военные, генералы, полковники и др. товарищи. Причем все они из Управления исполнения наказаний.
Веселые дядьки оказались, конечно много пили, но и веселились на полную катушку, вот примерный сценарный план (где-то на форуме уже выставляла):
Между играми - тосты
Часть 1
1.	Встреча юбиляра
2.	Первый тост, ессно от начальника
3.	Песня «С днем рождения» (Аллегрова)
4.	Викторина: Знаешь ли ты юбиляра?
5.	Вручение ленты с монетами
6.	Вручение техпаспорта
7.	Тост о родителях
8.	Конкурс «Понедельники»
9.	 Построить дом из стаканчиков.
10.	 Мобильный друг
11.	 Перекур (думаю, танцевать в первый перерыв никто не будет)

Часть 2
1.	Выработка командного голоса – кричалка (не очень прошла)
2.	Песня от коллектива – народный стиль
3.	Игра на силу (Перчатки боксерские и конфетка)
4.	Танцевальный номер
5.	По секрету Вам скажу
6.	Песня

Часть 3
Образ цыганки
1.	Гадание
2.	Карточки с прогнозом
3.	Шаровары (отпадно прошло)
4.	Звучные мысли
5.	Нанэ цохэ – песня
6.	Измерить достоинство (измеряли официантки)
7.	Выступление пародиста в роли Ротару

Часть 4

1.	Песенный конкурс (смотр военной песни) 
2.	Песня на татарском
3.	Аукцион (бутылка шампанского с портретом)
4.	Торт
5.	До свидания!!!


Кто-то выставлял песню-переделку про полковника, тому СПАСИБО!!!
Пусть бегут друг за другом, 
Дни на дни непохоже 
Образуя за месяцем год
Наш полковник сегодня 
Пятьдесят отмечает
Веселится ,гуляет народ

Припев

За полковника сегодня
Рюмку полную нальем
За тебя, поверь сегодня,
Очень дружно, много пьем..

Ведь полвека начало,
Это собственно мало
Будет много причин погулять
Чтоб друзья не скучали,
Чтоб тебя поддержали,
Нам на танцы пора всех позвать..

Припев

За полковника сегодня
Рюмку полную нальем
За тебя, поверь сегодня,
Очень дружно, много пьем..

Викторина, правда для женщин, хотя можно проверить и мужчин

Как называется знак отличия на форменной фуражке?

☺ нашивка
☺ значок
☺ пряжка
☺ кокарда+

Как называется устройство,с помощью которого подводники обозревают поверхность моря?

☺ стереотруба
☺ микроскоп
☺ бинокль
☺ перископ+

Что является опознавательным знаком сотрудника ГАИ 

☺ флаг
☺ флюгер
☺ полосатый жезл+
☺ колокольчик

Какое слово является боевым кличем пехотных войск?

☺ Караул!
☺ Ура!+
☺Банзай
☺ Убери лапы!

Как зовется в армии распространенный тип осколочной гранаты?

☺ ананаска
☺ апельсинка
☺ лимонка+
☺ мандаринка

Как называют старого опытного моряка?
☺ морской змей
☺ морской конек
☺ морской дьявол
☺ морской волк+

Какая команда позволяет солдатам отправиться на отдых в казарму?
☺ Полный вперед!
☺ Шагом марш
☺ Разойдись!+
☺ Запевай!

Что представляет из себя судейское предупреждение игроку во время футбольного матча?

☺ выдача игроку белого билета
☺ демонстрация на игровом табло фотокарточки игрока, нарушившего правила
☺ требование показать судье проездной билет
☺ предъявление игроку желтой карточки+

Кем, по мнению Суворова, всегда желает стать хороший солдат?
☺ легендой
☺ депутатом
☺ героем
☺ генералом+

Викторина для мужчин
Как называется уход за ногтями рук 
Ногтинг
Руктинг
Маникюр
Педикюр
Скупка разнообразных вещей для повышения настроения 
Маркетинг
Скуплинг
Шоппинг
Шейпинг
Осветление или окрашивание в другой цвет некоторых прядей волос
Мелирование
Нивелирование
Колорирование
Форматирование
Специально разработанный режим питания для похудения
Голодовка
Диета
Бесперебойное питание
Пост
Обваливание кулинарных изделий перед жарением в панировке для образования хрустящей корочки
Хромирование
Панирование
Хрустолизация
Пассирование
Трикотажное изделие, плотно облегающее всю нижнюю часть тела
Стринги
Пинетки
Колготки
Галифе
Подчеркивание красоты и своеобразия, а также маскировка отдельных недостатков лица с помощью косметических средств.
Реставрация
Антураж
Макияж
Боевой раскрас
Специалист по макияжу
Макияжист
Штукатур
Парикмахер
Визажист
Ароматические, косметические товары и освежающие средства
Алкоголь
Парфюмерия
Освежители
Благовонии
Женские украшения из недрагоценных металлов
Обманка
Фальшивка
Бижутерия
Галантерея

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*KAlinchik*,
Уже подумала над этим.
Решила сделать песни-переделки...Сыновья у нее летчики, коллектив бухгалтеров, часть МЧС, т.е. мужья бухгалтеров мчсники - вот такой венигрет...
Просто вернусь к возрасту.... еще раз - 47-60 лет, что людям нравиться в этом возрасте, по вашему опыту... Опять же комплекция, они про себя сказали, чтобы сильно физически не напрягали... "мы финансисты, люди мясисты"... но, хотят бурного веселья...
Люда, нужен твой совет, как опытной ведущей, и спеца по развлекалкам...

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
вот сижу, учитывая ваши советы, делаю наброски к Юбилею...звонок...
- Вы нам и зал украсьте.
- Я не умею
- Ни че, ни че... как нибудь...нам скромненько...гривен на 250...
Это мне идти теперь в ветку аэродизайнеров чтоли...:eek:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Люда, они мне сказали, что мы хотим веселиться! а то, говорят, соберемся, "нажремся" как всегда...а душа праздника хочет.


Мариш, а праздник души не всегда Прыжками и Веселилками определяется.
Всё равно наступит момент ( Ты сама это почувствуешь), когда ни кричать ни топать, ни смеяться уже не хочется. Такой расслабончик. А ты тут, как тут, со своими душевными моментами.
Знаешь. как иногда хочется просто ПОПЛАКАТЬ женщинам. В хорошем смысле слова. Поплакать от счастья.
Подари им маленький кусочек этого счастья. 
а по поводу конкурсов для военных можно обратить внимание на самый известный:
Главнокомандующий командует, а Участники стараются нарисовать лицо юбилярши или что-то другое. У кого получится более......и.т.д
Условие, что командир может говорить только центр, ниже, выше, на право на лево и фигуры ( круг, квадрат, овал) и размер маленький. побольше.

Может не внятно объяснила. Тороплюсь. Постучи вечером в скайп. объясню подробнее.
Конкурс весело всегда проходит. И задействовать можно много людей.

----------


## KAlinchik

> гривен на 250...
> Это мне идти теперь в ветку аэродизайнеров чтоли


на 250 грн. можешь даже не заходить в эту ветку...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> "мы финансисты, люди мясисты"... но, хотят бурного веселья...


Марина Бурное веселье. это как? Попрыгать или похохотать?
Оно тоже разное бывает.
Не забывай про самые классные штуки.Цветные танцы, Гоги, Песенные конкурсы, типа 2 рояля, Мысли, Волшебная палочка.
Разве уже не бурное веселье?
А если специально для именинницы и песню переделаешь, то ей в двойне приятнее будет.
А если внуков подключишь?
переодевалки. Зайди в тему Юбилей. Детский Сад. Пионеры. Артисты, Гарем. Кого там только нет.
А сколько угадалок застольных и прикольных. Тамада из Ярославля выкладывал.
Хохочу, кричат все, не зависимо от профессии.
Главное,  всё это подать. Можно простой конкурс завернуть так, что бурное веселье обеспеченно.
Так что дерзай. Мы за тебя кулачки будем держать.
Вечером скину в личку ещё пару конкурсов для бухгалтерии.

И знай, *У ТЕБЯ всё получиться.* 
Раз так готовишься, не спустя рукава, просто не может быть иначе. ты умничка :Ok: , а мы с тобой.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Еще перезвонили и сказали, мы еще и второй день хотим... это вообще что-то такое ВТОРОЙ ДЕНЬ ЮБИЛЕЯ!!!! КАРАУЛ!!!S0S!!!:eek:
Это как? по принципу второго дня на свадьбе?:eek:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Вот, что-то осенило. А если какую- нибудь переделку придумать от сыновей - близнецов.
Типа, двое из ларца?
Может про их детство. когда они могла подменивать друг друга в школе, на улице. И лишь одна мама их узнавала, так как сердце материнское.......
Ну вот, меня опять на лирику тянет. :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

> Просто вернусь к возрасту.... еще раз - 47-60 лет, что людям нравиться в этом возрасте, по вашему опыту...


Дело в том, что я сама попадаю в эту возрастную ветку. Мне ж как раз полтинник....
 Что нравится мне и моим ровесникам? 
 Ну может чуть дольше, чем 25- летним посидеть за столом... Совсем чуть- чуть. Да и то по настроению... Ты сама почуствуешь, когда народ поднимать. 
Словесные конкурсы...Типа аукционов "Кто последним назовет что-то..."
 Нравится вспоминать прошлое. тут надо грамотно повести разговор в русло воспоминаний... Вот тут и понадобится если не "Живые кнопки", то хотя бы викторина "Кто лучше знает юбиляршу?" Понимаю, что ты с ней не встретишься зараннее, но сделать заготовку , опросить её на месте , а потом провести где-то во время второго застолья-это же запросто...
Конкурсы? Да , собственно любые. Мои ровесники зачастую с удовольствием участвуют в переодевалках Как говорят, уже готовы впадать в детство... А вот то, что связано с подъемом женщины( типа перенести через "лужу") идёт плохо. Не только потому, что многие ровесницы , как и я набрали лишние килограммы, а потому ,что мужики (хоть у тебя и военные,- красивые,здоровенные) в этом возрасте жалуются, что спину тянет, радикулит и прочая байда...
Мысли можно ,конечно ,сделать, но вместо Шляпы я, наверно, сделала бы Юбилейный репортаж...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Спасибо за фонтан идей! Иду искать...
*KAlinchik*,
 Алин, а если я шары надую и натяну на леске по залу, сзади гирляндочку скручу, цветочки там какие-нибудь... думаешь - не получиться, в смысле не впишусь в эту сумму?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Девочки, огромное спасибо! За идеи, поддержку...и вообще...
Первый раз как то все волнительно...за что там волнительно! просто СТРАШНО!!!!
Единственно, что успокаивает, что у нас, до нас, ВООБЩЕ НИЧЕГО НЕ БЫЛО!
Ни хорошо, ни плохо...сравнить не с чем...было просто НИКАК!

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> Алин, а если я шары надую и натяну на леске по залу, сзади гирляндочку скручу, цветочки там какие-нибудь... думаешь - не получиться, в смысле не впишусь в эту сумму?


Мариш, я в аэродизайне не сильна...просто знаю, что я когда хотела заказать шары для украшения зала, только за один шарик, надутый гелием, запросили 7 грн...... вот и считай...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*bycmarina*,
 Крути ромашки, развешивай везде где можно, а гирляндочку на леске тоже можно! Для эконом-варианта пойдет!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка, твои(можно на ты) слова для меня бесценны!!!!
Я тоже думала в этом направлении,просто хотела утвердиться или наоборот разочароваться в своих мыслях...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*KAlinchik*,
 Алин, не гелием, а воздухом с помощью насоса для матраса надувного:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Люди и еще, насчет ВТОРОГО ДНЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ скажите чего нибудь... есть там какие то особенности? Я ветку Юбилеи читаю постоянно, чего то я там такого не встречала... или пропустила?

----------


## optimistka17

> Людочка, твои(можно на ты) слова для меня бесценны!!!!


Марина, у нас на Форуме, в инете-это норма.. Здесь все друг к другу на Ты обращаются... Как друзья...
 Хотя в жизни я практически никогда не обращаюсь на Ты к молодоженам... 
Не заморачивайся по этому поводу...
 А что касается шаров, то советую посмотреть в своем регионе и найти склад, где шары продают оптом. Это гораздо дешевле, чем  поштучно в магазинах...
 Оптом-это пачками по 100 штук. Я беру обычно семерки или девятки.
 Четыре штуки связываешь вместе(это твои лепесточки)-а в центре пятый цветок-другого, контрастного цвета...
 Единственный совет- не бери разные цвета... Получается не весёленько, как планировалось, а как-то безвкусно...
 Я обычно ограничиваюсь только двумя цветами...
 Но я не занимаюсь оформлением... Это так, разве что у друзей...
 А что касается гелиевых шаров, то Алина назвала  цифру 7 гривен шар. Так и у нас. Но в разных фирмах-разные цены. Можно и по 6 гривен заказать и по 5грн...
 Тут я бы сделала два пучка  на центральном столе по 3 или 5 штук... Что значит сделала? Обзвонила бы фирмы и нашла тех, готов привезти десяток шаров за 50-70 гривен...
 В условиях кризиса народ хватается и за минимальные заказы...

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Здравствуйте дорогие! Ну спасите ещё раз...:smile: Сегодня на юбилеи работаю - 60 лет мужчине и на пенсию провожаем, но он ещё работать будет. Они просили как-то подчеркнуть что на пенсию юбиляр уходит, может у кого есть диплом или клятва какая или обряд "проводы на пенсию", киньте в меня пожалуйста. Это очень срочно нужно, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ладушка

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Оленька... дай свой  эл ящик. вышлю тебе на почту всю папку с пометкой -"пенсия"

----------


## KAlinchik

> дай свой эл ящик. вышлю тебе на почту всю папку с пометкой -"пенсия"


Ладуль, мне продублировать можешь?

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> дай свой эл ящик.


Легко olenkaart76@gmail.com

----------


## Jenik25

Здравствуйте! Выручите меня пожалуйста! Везде поискала, не нашла, прошу у вас Это на песню "Помню, я ещё молодушкой была", а то везде только караочные версии.
Спасибо заранее! Ящик jenik25@mail.ru

----------


## КартинкаИр

Нужна помощь! 
Через час нужно поздравить з днем автомобилиста наших перевозчиков на торж.мероприятии, которые помогают нам в перевозке детей и учителей!

У кого есть поздравления! Очень нужно!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки, вставлю свои 5 коп по поводу гелиевых шариков...
В нашем городе у некоторых фирм  есть такая услуга - балон с гелием напрокат  (в районе 100 гривен) и...пошла жара - надувай шары..
На одной свадьбе (эконом-пакет) целый вечер гости сами надували шары и капризуль-детей развлекали - они -то мне и рассказали о таком виде услуг...

----------


## evochka2777

> Нужна помощь! 
> Через час нужно поздравить з днем автомобилиста наших перевозчиков на торж.мероприятии, которые помогают нам в перевозке детей и учителей!
> 
> У кого есть поздравления! Очень нужно!


Автотранспорт в жизни нашей — 
всякий знает: очень важен. 
Поздравляем всех, кто с ним 
связан неразрывно 
пожелать им всем хотим 
трасс всегда счастливых, 
и здоровья, и тепла, 
и любви любимых, 
чтоб судьба не подвела, 
чтоб невзгоды — мимо.


Чтоб всем любым чертям назло – 
Тебе всегда, шофер, везло! 
Чтобы мечта всегда сбывалась, 
И чтоб машина не ломалась! 
И чтобы ваш водитель-брат 
Здоровым был и был богат. 
Пусть в рейсах зимних или вешних 
Проблем не будет ГИБДДешных, – 
ГАИшник будет толстым,
                   добрым, 
Водитель — трезвым, умным,
                      бодрым!

По пожеланиям «водил» 
Парламент праздник учредил. 
И в этот день, водители, – 
Хотите – не хотите ли, – 
Но примем грамм по триста 
За автомобилиста!



Дорога жизни вдаль бежит…
Водитель, лучше не спеши,
Смотри внимательней вперёд -
Крутым бывает поворот.
Туда, где цели и мечты,
К которым так стремишься ты,
Дороги гладкой и прямой 
И возвращения домой!

----------


## Озорная

*Ларико-2009*,



> Мне очень срочно нужны фотографии островов! Любых. 7 штук. Но чтобы вид был сверху и качественные!


Лариса, посмотри, может выберешь что-нибудь?

Панорамные виды Мальты
http://www.maltavista.ru/photo/3

Селигерские виды с воздуха
http://www.ostashkov.ru/air/view/selig-035b.htm

Озеро Селигер - вид сверху
http://www.ostashkov.ru/air/

ЗАОНЕЖЬЕ. ВЗГЛЯД С ВЫСОТЫ ПТИЧЬЕГО ПОЛЁТА.
http://kizhi.karelia.ru/gallery/kizhi_fly/

Фото Санкт-Петербурга с высоты птичьего полета
http://www.etopeterburg.narod.ru/peterburg3.htm

Остров Колгуев. Виды.
http://club.foto.ru/gallery/photos/a...eries_id=22486

Остров Муртер, Хорватия
http://tonkosti.ru/Изображение:Остро...ватия.jpg

Млет, Хорватия
http://tonkosti.ru/Изображение:Млет%2C_Хорватия.jpg

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Люди, а кто Хеллоуин готовит? Отзовитесь в личку или на Скайп!

----------


## ЯАлекс

я готовлю, а почему в личку

----------


## Djazi

> я готовлю, а почему в личку


 :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*ЯАлекс*,


можно и не в личку, и не в скайп! Очень буду рада - для меня Хеллоуин впервые.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Тогда в одноименную тему- не здесь же...
Только у меня пока еще ничего нет, подождёте, пока хоть что-то где-то нарою?:biggrin:

----------


## lezi

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюша ждемсссс.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*lezi*,
сейчас готовлю на завтра свою газету- год,
в воскресенье- свадьба,
потом подготовлюсь ко Дню налоговой, 
только потом займусь Хеллоуином.
До встречи в теме!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

А тему то создали?
А то я искала дней 10 назад, её не было!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*marisha612*,
Есть тема, в Календарных праздниках

----------


## Марина Дудник

Уже открыли!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*marisha612*,
ее открыли год назад!:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добила День рождения газеты, выложила в ПрОфессиональных праздниках. 
У кого будут подобные заказы- для основы пойдет. Использовала также чей-то сценарий про газету Городская ярмарка! Кто делал- как всегда, не знаю, но автора благодарю.  :Ok:

----------


## чижик

> Сообщение от KAlinchik
> я в присутствии своего генерала хрен что делать стану, фиг его знает, как он это воспримет, а мне послужить еще хочется...
> Ну ты Коля, ГИГАНТ МЫСЛИ!


Алина, а почему ты Колей стала? ник сменила или я что-то упустила?

----------


## syaonka

Люди! Срочно!!!!!!!
Сегодня юбилей , пзвонила жена юбиляра.Они купили ленту юбиляра! Подскажите , как её можно обыграть?????

----------


## Наталюшка

> Сегодня юбилей , пзвонила жена юбиляра.Они купили ленту юбиляра! Подскажите , как её можно обыграть?????


вот это было на форуме:
ЛЕНТА
Дорогой _________________!
За большие заслуги перед отечеством
И всем остальным человечеством,
А так же в связи с праздничной датой
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ
Быть тебе богатой!
От президента РФ и всех нас
прими небольшой аванс
В виде ленты победителя,
От отечественного производителя.
Носи эту ленту, не снимая
Ежедневно процент к ней добавляя,
А лишь только богатство преумножишь 
По такой ленте и нам подарить сможешь.
Чтобы исполнено было всё точно,
Приказываю награду обмыть срочно!

----------


## syaonka

*Наталюшка*,
 Спасибо тебе огромное! Очень выручила! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет))) Кто подскажет КАК (через какую программу) можно сохранять музыку с майл мира???? Очень нужно  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

У меня вопрос практический к тем. кто использует парики. А по фото видно, что многие. Люди в них сильно потеют и после каждого праздника они буквально мокрые. В руки неприятно брать, не то что потом одевать. Читала, что рекомендуют шапочки одноразовые под них. Но я как-то практически не представляю, как на празднике на людей эту шапочку ещё надеть. К парикам пришивать изнутри? так его без шапочки не знают как на голову приспособить, а она ещё мешать будет. Если стирать после каждого бенкета, то во что они превратятся....

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Всем привет))) Кто подскажет КАК (через какую программу) можно сохранять музыку с майл мира???? Очень нужно


Лен, а в чём проблема? Конкретно опиши, я просто нажимаю, и соглашаюсь с тем, что бы сохранить... :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

*ТатьянаВВ*,
Танюш - тогда сохраняеться на моей странице... а мне нужно на диск записать.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ириш...я просто как только сняла с человека выворачиваю тут же на изнанку и до конца банкета просушиваю....вечером дома обязательно тоже выкладываю из сумки и продолжаю сушить (сеткой кверху).
И иногда развожу пену ... взбиваю погуще (для чистки ковров), и эту сетку щёточкой прочищаю,затем высушиваю и проветриваю. Лучше пока ничего не придумала.

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! подскажите еще способы попрощаться с девичьей фамилией, а?
 у меня сегодня встреча на улице не получится, то я решила, что мы в зале шары с фамилией просто проколем, но что-то мне кажется, что это будет не очень интересно...
может у кого есть еще какие-нибудь способы попрощаться с девичьей фамилией, а то невеста очень этот момент просила...

----------


## tataluna

Может положить в красивую вазочку записку с фамилией и поджечь?
А как сгорит, дать невесте микрофон и пусть громко крикнет в него свою новую фамилию.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Ирина я парики стираю в шампуне, пока целые:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*KAlinchik*,
А если на какую то печенюшку или блинчик нанести фамилию взбитыми сливками...и совместно её съесть? Или угостить родителей невесты)))

----------


## KAlinchik

> А если на какую то печенюшку или блинчик нанести фамилию взбитыми сливками...и совместно её съесть? Или угостить родителей невесты)))


Спасибо,Леночка, идея супер, но я уже не успею подготовиться , через час выезжаю...

----------


## Jenik25

[QUOTE=VETER NAMERENJA]У меня вопрос практический к тем. кто использует парики. А по фото видно, что многие. [/QUOTE

Ирина, парики использую уже очень давно. Так, чтобы они были насквозь мокрые после банкета - такого практически не бывает, особенно женские - мокрыми не бывают точно. Я их и не выворачиваю, и не просушиваю, а только укладываю по отдельным коробочкам, а перед банкетом в этот же день расчёсываю, укладываю, если надо. Обновляю парики раз в году потому, как потрёпаные становятся. А запаха от них никакого нет. Они и лёжа в сумке прекрасно высыхают. Однажды стирала пару париков, ничего с ними не произошло потом, высохли - и как раньше.
Я, например, и костюмы не стираю после каждого банкета, а где-то раз в два-три месяца. Зато глажу перед банкетом каждым. Просто действительно, если парики часто в воду опускать, кудрявые - распустятся, остальные могут потерять форму и сильно спутаться. Так что у меня так. Никогда не задумывалась над этим вопросом, никогда проблем не было, люди никогда не говорили, что от них воняет или что одевать не будут. Всё в порядке.

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
   Поделитесь пожалуйста  небольшим поздравлением на свадьбу. От бабушки внучке. Попросила женщина именно стихи проникновенные. 
 И ещё готовлюсь к свадьбе.  Активный народец ожидается. Уже вела юбилей у них. Так вот   попросили  приготовить  поздравления от Баррака Обамы с супругой.  Помню,  где-то видела в КВН такой номер. Может кто делал уже?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ира, я после каждого использования парики выворачиваю сеточкой наружу и прополаскиваю саму сеточку в растворе жидкого мыла или шампуня. Нюх у меня что надо, а запах остается еще тот. Моя кошка от него прямо балдеет! Так и вьётся рядом!
Прополаскиваю осторожно, намокают волосы только у сетки, а потом сушу. 
Сама бы в жизни не одела после кого-то.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ладушка*,
есть только песня на русском: Абама, Абама мама...

----------


## Курица

Ой, какая *идейка замечааааательная*, гляньте!!!!Просто и запоминающе!!! И-как фото на память-  :Ok: 

Смотреть тут: http://www.solnet.ee/games/pic10/konkurs6/p8.jpg

----------


## Ладушка

> песня на русском: Абама, Абама мама..


Уже слушаю - прикольно. Спасибо!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Курица*,
 Танюшка - класс! А  курочка по зёрнышку... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/31068.jpg[/IMG]
 А я вот  такую идею давно вынашиваю...  игру "Наливай")))

----------


## Ясмин

*Курица*, спасибо огромное! На 2-летие малышу сделаем обязательно. У нас и прабабушки есть.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Таня, бесподобно! Семейное дерево!
Как бы сделать универсальный вариант? Ведь не всегда на детских есть все родственники... Да и подписи...Если только заранее узнавать конкретно.

----------


## Ларико

Таня! Ты как всегда супер! И, главное, как вовремя!!!!!! Ты бы знала!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает может быть. Я давным давно скачала на форуме карточки. Там нарисованы губы. Под номерами. Переворачиваешь, а там задания. Для поцелуев. Никто мне не подскажет с чем это едят? У меня они уже давно, а тут распечатала, заламинировала. Красота! Но как их использовать? 
  И еще. У кого есть"Короли ночной Вероны" из мюзикла "Ромео и Джульетта" без слов???? Мне очень нужно.

  И еще кто делает любование невестой, я точно не могу объяснить, но когда мама дочку свою выводит, а все любуются. Расскажите как и что. Пожалуйста!

----------


## luna

Лариса,ты наверное спрашиваешь об" Уроке поцелуев."Вызываешь на свадьбе семейные пары,счастливые в браке,и просишь их преподать урок молодым-показать,какие бывают поцелуи,чтобы семейная жизнь не стала пресной.Предлагаешь взять карточку и выполнить задание.Это и урок и конкурс на самый неповторимый поцелуй.Каждая пара получает соответствующий приз.
Н-р:
 Жену свою ты не балуй! 
Внимание! Техничный поцелуй. 
(Машинка.)

Целуй свою единственную страстно! 
Предупреждаем всех! Огнеопасно! 
(Лампочка, зажигалка.) 

Не бойтесь о себе, друзья, напомнить! 
Достался громкий поцелуй! Прошу исполнить! 
(Погремушка, свисток.)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

по поводу искуственных париков-
девча все просто-моем с шампунем .затем БАЛЬЗАМ ДЛЯ ВОЛОС Ни СМЫВАТЬ этот очень важно ни в коем случае ни смываем
все прическа сохраняется

----------


## Kley

Девочки и мальчики! Очень нужна музыка из этого ролика!http:/*************.com/ru/files/0c0hr3sr9  Может быть что-то похожее. Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужно!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Семушка

Kley 
Леночка депозит не открывается , попробуй загрузить еще куда-нибудь...

----------


## Kley

Этот клип выложен был в кинозале. Вот здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%EB%FB&page=2
Может какой другой музыкой можно заменить? :Oj:  Очень нужно!!!!!!

P.S.ролик про стриптиз, исполняемый свинкой!!!!

----------


## Айсидора

> *Курица*, спасибо огромное! На 2-летие малышу сделаем обязательно. У нас и прабабушки есть.



Классная идея!  :Ok: Спасибо Татьяна тебе за фото!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Ася! :biggrin:Увидела тебя на форуме, обрадовалась, как старой доброй знакомой!!! Бывала на твоих сайтах, читала твои сценарии! Ты просто Чудо! Думаю, с нами тебе будет хорошо и уютно! :Ok:

----------


## Ясмин

*Айсидора*,  :Oj:  Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

Други мои! Никто не помнит, не так давно кто-то выставлял стишок для сторублевых купюр? Молодожены указали в приглашении, что вход по 100-рублевым купюрам. И вот сделали коробочку для этого, помню было на форуме такое стихотворение. Пожалуйста, наведите меня на него!!!!

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Всем добрый вечер!!! Обращаюсь к вашему безграничному творчеству и таланту!!!
Мучаюсь вот уже который день!?!  Невеста на свадьбе будет в красном, а жених в белом, и хотят чтобы я "задвинула тематические финты по цветовой гамме"! Шоу-программу будем проводить своими силами, приглашать артистов -  бюджет не позволяет! Первое что пришло на ум, так это алые паруса...
Может кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с таким, проводил красно-белую свадьбу? 
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста!

----------


## Масяня

*Татьяна_Gold*,

зайди на этот сайт, одной из наших форумчанок (кстати, давненько её не видно...) У них была в фотоотчётах красно - белая свадьба, посмотри.

http://yra.com.ua/natyra/svadbi/

----------


## Исая

Помогите, пожалуйста! У меня есть несколько плакатов к выкупу невесты из дома, но они в формате Publisher. Как их можно выставить на форум? (Просили в теме "Плакаты для свадьбы")

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Светлана, *Масяня*, спасибо за ссылочку!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Посмотрела  . Вот это размах!!! Классно!!!
Оформление в красно- белом цвете это понятно, а как цвет "вкрутить" в сценарий? Радует то что у меня еще есть время на раздумья!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Татьяна_Gold*,
Помню, что где-то видела сценарий по Алым парусам. Или в ЧРГ, или на Тамаде +, или на Мире вечеринок. Поищи там.

----------


## Ясмин

Красна-белая свадьба на Мире вечеринок есть точно. Ее делали в стилистике сказок Шарля Перро. :smile:

----------


## Ларико

> не так давно кто-то выставлял стишок для сторублевых купюр? Молодожены указали в приглашении, что вход по 100-рублевым купюрам. И вот сделали коробочку для этого, помню было на форуме такое стихотворение. Пожалуйста, наведите меня на него!!!!


Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!

----------


## galchonka

А и мне можно помощи? Музгруз что-то не работает, а я готовлюсь к юбилею и тут такая "засада"..

Может есть у кого минус  "Черные глаза" (та что популярна была когда-то)..

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*galchonka*,
- Черные глаза (минус, бэк) - http://mp3sort.org/u/7/d.php?f >>>

----------


## galchonka

> *galchonka*,
> - Черные глаза (минус, бэк) - http://mp3sort.org/u/7/d.php?f >>>


Пасибочки, а чтоб без слов вообще? у меня горцы будут песнь юбилярше петь (3 человека) - надо помедленнее чуток.. Может есть у кого вариант?

----------


## Tajussa

*galchonka*,
Привет!  :flower:  Посмотри вот тут, может что и подойдет.
http://fonogramm.net/search?query=%D...B0%D0%B7%D0%B0
Удачи!

----------


## Волшебники

> Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!


Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей:
друга можно продать не за рубль, а за пять!:biggrin:

Что то я тоже не могу найти этот стишок

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вот прикольный нашла:smile:

Если взять цветной бумаги,
Ручку, ножницы и клей,
И еще чуть-чуть отваги -
Можно сделать сто рублей!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Говорят не имей сто рублей, а имей лучше ты сто друзей!
Ну а мне сто рублей не надо, ста друзей мне не надо тоже!
Нужен мне лишь один дружище, чтобы дал мне целую тыщу!

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Если друг у Вас художник,
Дружба будет веселей. 
С ним пожалуй даже можно 
Вместе сделать 100 рублей.
***
Hе имей сто рублей, а имей сто баксов!

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,киньте мне, пожалуйста, песню "Опа" Лазурный берег.
СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Гвиола*,
Сейчас кину.

----------


## Гвиола

*VETER NAMERENJA*,Ириша,спасибо!!!

----------


## Helga597

> Скоро День налоговой, не знаю как в России, но в Украине точно.
> Заказали корпоратив. У кого есть подобный заказ- давайте объединим усилия, если есть желание.


На мотив "17 мгновений весны"  Гимн налоговой службы? И.П.Холомаев 

Не думай о налогах свысока.
Наступит время сам поймешь, наверное, 
Что от налогов так казна крепка,
И наша служба государству верная!

У каждого налога свой резон,
И если не заполнил декларацию,
Себя на вечный ты обрек позор
И штраф ты получил за махинацию.

Из множества налогов в госказну
Из года в год мы ткем казну уверенно.
И говорим спокойно потому:
"Живи, страна, ведь сил у нас немеренно!"  

И если срок придет налог платить,
Пусть каждый хоть немного постарается.
Россия только лучше станет жить,
когда должник с долгами расчитается.
Налоги - это сильная страна
Идет вперед и бурно развивается.
и чтоб происходило так всегда, 
налоговая служба постарается!

----------


## lezi

Девочки подкиньте тему для своего дня рождения.Хочу чем то удивить своих гостей.Вся сложность в том,что в зале будут две компании.Мои гости и еще свадьба.Такой сюрприз мне сделала хозяйка кафе.Я заказала зал 2 месяца назад,а сейчас с кризисом кафе рады любым заказам и взяла еще один банкет так как народу у меня не много..А кафе не хочу менять.Обьединить две компании будет для меня не проблема.Нужна только тема для своего 40 летнего дня рождения.

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Ирина  *VETER NAMERENJA* , Ася *Ясмин*, спасибо вам, девочки !!! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пойду искать материал - мне повезет!!! :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Такой сюрприз мне сделала хозяйка кафе.Я заказала зал 2 месяца назад,а сейчас с кризисом кафе рады любым заказам и взяла еще один банкет так как народу у меня не много.


странно, а разве клиенты не заплатили за аренду зала??? У нас тоже есть одно кафе с 2мя залами, так вот у них есть такое правило - если заказывают 2 юбилея в один день, они берут заказы, заранее предупреждая клиентов, а если свадьба, то второй зал не арендуется. Тем более у вас зал вообще один, а там 2.
А у них ведущая будет? все таки это свадьба? И как вообще 2 ведущим работать в одном зале, если только заранее встретиться и сделать общий сценарий. 
Нда, не хотела бы я на своей свадьбе гулять вместе с чужими людьми, которые в данный момент празднуют еще и юбилей.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ларико-2009*,



> Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!


Лариса, вот такие есть поздравления с форума (авторы не записаны), не это?

Много есть подарков разных
Холодильник, пылесос
Можно подарить машину
Можно просто капли в нос

Всё ты купишь, если только
У тебя карман не пуст
И скажите: «Ведь приятно –
Ощутить купюры хруст?»

Вот и я сегодня тоже
Не боюсь банальным быть
Дорогим (имена молодых)
Хочу денег подарить.

И пускай не в деньгах счастье
Но без них-то никуда
Вот – немного вам деньжонок
Чтоб велись у вас всегда!
*
(Виновата ли я…..)
Виноваты ли мы,
Виноваты ли мы,
Что решили рубли подарить?
Ведь без них никуда,
Ведь без них никуда,
Ох и трудно без денег прожить.

Тянем мы длинный рубль,
Тянем мы длинный рубль,
Чтобы сразу в достатке зажил.
На детей, на родню,
На большую семью
Тратил только ты, а не копил.

Будешь сам рубль тянуть,
Будешь сам рубль тянуть,
Чтоб как роза жена зацвела.
Отрывай, ей давай,
Отрывай, ей давай,
И тебя зацелует она.


А ещё потяни,
А ещё потяни –
Надо детям и внучке отдать.
И тогда каждый день,
И тогда каждый день
Будут нежно тебя вспоминать.

Для друзей не жалей,
Для друзей не жалей,
До получки нам рубль оторви.
А как станет длинней,
А как станет длинней
Нас опять снова в гости зови.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!



Проходи, не спешите
Сторублевку положите! 
На пеленки, юг, на дачу, 
Да на счастье новобрачным!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

> Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!


Лариса,еще вот такое есть (вдруг натолкнет на какую-то мысль):

В копилку юбиляра можно добавить деньги, собранные с помощью гостей. А сделать это можно так. 
Ведущий: Не все в жизни безоблачно, бывают тяжелые, безрадостные дни, различные неприятности. Но скажите, кто не согласен с тем, что именно в эти моменты жизни и познаются друзья. Итак, представим, тьфу, тьфу, тьфу, что именинник захворал. Кто придет к нему на помощь? Кто поможет средствами на приобретение лекарств, кто принесет фрукты захворавшему? Вы, вы и вы? А сколько вам не жалко? Давайте… Все окупится. А кто поможет, если вдруг у юбиляра появится наследник? Ну, пусть не сын, хотя и такое сейчас очень часто встречается, ну, хотя бы внук? Кто поможет в приобретении ползунков, памперсов и сосок? Вы и вы? Молодцы! Выкладывайте, сколько не жалко. Прекрасно! И от второй неожиданности мы застрахованы. А если голова заболит с похмелья или в сауну нестерпимо захочется? Ну, кто даст страждущему новую каплю жизни и хорошего самочувствия? Вы! Превосходно! Давайте! Но это же только на пакет сухого сока! Добавьте еще! (Собрав все средства, которые не жалко было отдать гостям, ведущий объявляет о том, что теперь юбиляру ничего не страшно, и самые неприятные моменты жизни, которые могут быть уготованы судьбой, определенно будут иметь положительный исход. И предлагается тост за друзей, которые всегда готовы помочь! Все собранные средства передаются имениннику.)

----------


## optimistka17

> Итак, представим, тьфу, тьфу, тьфу, что именинник захворал


Категорически против .Даже с тьфу, тьфу... Мысли , слова материальны... 
В конце концов можно перечислять хорошие, нормальные моменты в жизни молодых или юбиляра.....
-Собрался юбиляр купить новую машину
-Собрался съездить в кругосветное путешествие
-Готовится встретить вагон родственников, нежданно-негаданно свалившихся в гости
И только так, только позитив, на который нужны деньги....
 Прошу прощения за мой категоричный тон. Добавлю , как обычно.ИМХО

----------


## Shusteer

Люда, а что такое ИМХО? Понимаю что до меня об этом уже спашивали, но расшифровку поворонила...

----------


## Касатик

*Shusteer*,
(Это было послано Андреем-Странниксом, давно что-то его не видно!)

 ИМХО? или IMHO (англ. IMHO), также имхо или imho (строчными буквами) — известный интернет-мем, означающий «по моему? скромному мнению» (англ. In My Humble Opinion или англ. In My Honest Opinion).



Возник в среде любителей фантастики (англ. sf.fandom), откуда проник в Usenet и распространился по всему миру. Сегодня это очень распространённая и известная аббревиатура.



Акроним, родившийся от английского «IMHO» чаще всего считается расшифровкой выражения In My Humble Opinion («по моему скромному мнению»). Со временем некоторые стали приписывать этому сокращению другие значения. Например, In My Horrible Opinion («по моему ужасному мнению»). Между тем, русский язык уже давно позволил пользователям расшифровать «ИМХО» по-своему: «Имею мнение, хоть и ошибочное», «Имею мнение — хрен оспоришь».

В качестве шуточных и менее известных расшифровок акронима можно привести и следующие: «Имею Мнение — Х... (Хрен) Оспоришь» (или «Имею Мнение, Хрен Откажусь»), «Индивидуальное Мнение Хозяина Ответа», «Имею Мнение, Хочу Озвучить», «Имею Мнение, Хочу Отметить», «Истинное Мнение — Хрен Оспоришь», «Индивидуальное Мнение — Хрен Оспоришь», «Имею Мнение, Хоть и Ошибочное» и др.



Сокращение ИМХО используется в основном для указания на то, что некоторое высказывание — не общепризнанный факт, а только личное мнение автора, и он его никому не навязывает. Нередко указывает также и на то, что автор не до конца уверен в верности своего заявления. Соответствует слову «по-моему»:

ИМХО, Интернет лучше телевидения.
По-моему, Интернет лучше телевидения.

Некоторые пользователи русскоязычного сегмента Интернет предпочитают использовать аббревиатуру «ПМСМ», построенную из первых букв буквального перевода «По моему скромному мнению». Иногда применяется дополнительная абревиатура, довольно схожая с IMHO: «КМК» — «как мне кажется».

Область использования сокращения — эхоконференции, форумы, чаты, и другие (как публичные, так и частные) места для выражения своего отношения к какому-нибудь предмету. В разговорной речи встречается относительно редко.
__________________

----------


## Исая

> не так давно кто-то выставлял стишок для сторублевых купюр?


Может быть вот это? Не знаю кто выкладывал, это с форума.

На шалаш наш первый вклад.
Можно биться об заклад,
Что вы купите квартиру,
Дайте только стихнуть пиру!

На машину вы копИте
И добавить попросите
Либо свёкра, либо тестя,
Либо их обоих вместе.
Мы немножко вам добавим:
Резину новую поставим.

Есть машина, есть шалаш.
Эти деньги - на гараж!

За рулём забудь про пир!
Эти деньги - на кефир!

Через год мы ждём сыночка,
Или ласковую дочку - 
Кареглазую Алёнку!
Эти деньги на пелёнку. 

Чтоб девчонки и мальчишки
Бегали в сухих штанишках!
Научите! Будет прок!
Эти деньги на горшок! 

Как народ говорит,
Через кухню путь лежит
К сердцу мужа, а отсюда - 
Эти деньги на посуду!

Муж жене чтоб помогал
И пелёночки стирал,
Мы откроем кошелёк
И дадим на порошок.

Своих друзей, родных не забывайте!
Звоните! А иногда зовите
Распить бутылочку вина
За всё хорошее до дна! 

Этот рубль - на чёрный день!
Сумма вовсе небольшая.
Вас с днём Свадьбы поздравляя,
Просим помнить: в день тяжёлый,
Кроме этого рубля
Есть родные и друзья!

----------


## КартинкаИр

29 октября День комсомола, опять с работы припахали к проведению....так как у нас муж начальницы бывший последний председатель ГОРКОМА комсомола...., ладно в том году юбилей 95 лет, больше 40 человек было...., вот теперь опять будет корператив.....
Поздравление пионеров, викторины все это уже было.... Может еще у кого подобное мероприятие намечается ...? давайте вместе подумаем......чего-то новенького...
Вот название вечеру какое дать?

----------


## Ларико

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Исая*,
 Девочки спасибо!



> В копилку юбиляра можно добавить деньги, собранные с помощью гостей.


Я не хочу озадачиваться сбором денег еще и на юбилее!:biggrin:  На свадьбах достаточно:)))
Просто совсем недавно кто-то советовался с форумчанами, как обыграть, что вход на банкет будет по 100-рублевым купюрам. Там было стихотворение. Я как всегда, не скопировала вовремя, думала не пригодится. Но вот молодожены решили так сделать. Вот и ищу. А теперь у меня много стихов, с помощью вас, осталось только выбирать. А это очень трудно. Спасибо вам всем!

И у меня новая просьба. *Кто-нибудь знает песню "11-ый маршрут"???* Не знаю кто ее поет. Любимая песня моего юбиляра.

----------


## Гвиола

*Ларико-2009*,11 маршрут поет А.Королев

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Ребята,подскажите,что делать? У меня вдруг несколько текстовых документов стали в таком виде
Æèâûå êíîïêè( ñâàäåáíûé âàðèàíò)

-Âûñîòà êàáëóêà â ñâàäåáíûõ òóôåëüêàõ íåâåñòû?
-Ôóòáîëüíûé êëóá,çà êîòîðûé áîëååò æåíèõ?
-Â êàêîì âîçðàñòå íåâåñòà íà÷àëà èñïîëüçîâàòü äåêîðàòèâíóþ êîñìåòèêó?
-Êîãäà æåíèõ ïîëó÷èë àâòîìîáèëüíûå ïðàâà?

----------


## maknata

*Гвиола*,
 Наталь, ты случайно систему не переустанавливала? У меня ворд 2007 стоит и дома и на работе, а вот если я пытаюсь документ перенести на флешке на другой комп, в котором ворд 2003 стоит, та там такие крокозяблы и выскакивают..

----------


## Исая

> Кто-нибудь знает песню "11-ый маршрут"?


Вот она
http:/*************.com/files/ud119u3m4

----------


## Гвиола

*maknata*,нет, Натусь, не переустанавливала. Сама в шоке. Как всё обратно-то вернуть или удалять всё нужно?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Гвиола*,
 пришли хоть один документы на мыло, муж попытается выяснить, в чем причина

----------


## Shusteer

*Касатик*,
 :Ok: :confused:

----------


## Элен

> Ребята,подскажите,что делать? У меня вдруг несколько текстовых документов стали в таком виде
> Æèâûå êíîïêè( ñâàäåáíûé âàðèàíò)


Наташа,попробуй поставить эту программку,она всего 6 кб,но должна помочь.У меня раньше тоже проблема такая была,теперь нет.
Вот она
http://rapidshare.com/files/298169214/CodePatch.rar
Отправила тебе на почту,а то вдруг проблемы с рапидкой.

----------


## Анжелла

Наташа-у тебя Офис 2003 года-doc, а которые файлы ты не можешь прочесть,были сделаны в офисе 2007 года-docх. Или установи офис 2007, или отправь файлы допустим мне и я их тебе верну нормальными.

----------


## skomorox

Подскажите, какую сказку-экспромт на юбилее с гостями можно сделать, чтобы интересная была, если основная возрастная группа будет 50-60 лет? "Бабочки" - не прокатят, про ослика - не хочется. Что ещё можно? Кто что делает?

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Подскажите, какую сказку-экспромт на юбилее с гостями можно сделать, чтобы интересная была, если основная возрастная группа будет 50-60 лет? "Бабочки" - не прокатят, про ослика - не хочется. Что ещё можно? Кто что делает?
> __________________


Ирочка! Я дважды делала "Муху-Цокотуху" на 50 и на 55 лет женщинам (были элементы костюмов, Муха была вообще супер-дамочка с сумочкой и боа....., музыкально...и было не плохо, народу понравилось!)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста какую новую современную и классную музычку можно было бы скачать для свадьбы. Радио лично дома у меня нет, там обычно что то новое всегда крутят, решила скачать с ЗАйцев нет из раздела - Популярная музыка, все не то, качала несколько дней, штук 40 всяких, а начала прослушивать, отстой, для дискотеки не пойдет. В Новинках - такая же фигня.....
Если кто может, просто названия напишите наших и зарубежных танцевальных хитов, то, что пойдет на ура. А я уже потом поищу и скачаю.
Спасибо всем, кто откликнется, ну очень надо)

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Кто что делает?


я сказки на юбилеях практически не провожу, пару раз на 30 летие, но там молодежные. Извините, не помню, кто выкладывал вот эту песенку на мотив песенки из мульта Пластилиновая ворона. Автор, отзовись! респект и уважуха))
проводила пару раз, народ веселится, естественно под каждого юбиляра свои приколы нужны.


А сейчас проверим насколько хорошо мы знаем биографию Зинаиды…
(гости , если согласны " да да да!", если нет " нет, нет , нет " )

Одну простую сказку,
А может и не сказку,
А может не простую,
Хотим вам рассказать.
Ее мы помним с детства,
А может, и не с детства,
А может, и не помним,
Но будем вспоминать.

Однажды как-то летом ,( да, да,да)
А может и не летом (нет, нет, нет)
В одной семье прекрасной  (да, да, да) 
Наташа родилась. (да, да, да) 

Она росла  послушной ,
А может не послушной ?
Быть  может хулиганкой ,
А может не росла?


Училась она в школе,
А может и не в школе
А может не училась
Что тоже хорошо


…………………….

Потом  она трудилась
Быть где по поваром?
А может в поликлинике,
Ещё проводником

Володю повстречала
Наверно, на работе
А может быть на пляже
Но встретила его.

Он в любви признался
Безумно вы красива,
И в этой длинной юбке
А в мини просто шик

У вас такие плечи 
У Вас глаза такие
И ноги очень стройные
И добрая душа!

Дружил он с ней 3 года , 
А может быть пол-года?
А может через месяц?
Жениться предложил?

Живут они лет 10
А может быть и 20
А может 25
Но счастливы давно

У них есть дочка Женя 
А может дочка Маша
А может внук веселый?
Хорошая семья


Идею этой сказки,
А может, и не сказки,
Поймет наверно каждый
Мы все сейчас нальём
постойте не кричите здесь
А рюмки поднимите 
Мы за здоровье Зины
До дна сегодня пьём

----------


## КартинкаИр

Очень нужна помощь найти две песни : 
1. Там есть слова " Осенняя женщина, как роза божественна, как лилия белая...."
2. "Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой...."

Помогите!

----------


## лека

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Генадий Тимофеев Осенняя женщина http://webfile.ru/4035872

----------


## Курица

> "Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой...


Что тебе подарить кроме верной любви
Может эту весну может песни свои может звездную ночь может тихий рассвет
Для меня ничего невозможного нет
Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой как судьбу благодарить что свела меня с тобой
Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой как судьбу благодарить что свела меня с тобой

Что тебе подарить может тех журавлей что уносят на юг песни русских полей может синий туман может яблони цвет
Для меня ничего невозможного нет
Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой как судьбу благодарить что свела меня с тобой
Что тебе подарить человек мой дорогой как судьбу благодарить что свела меня с тобой...
*(поет Николай Караченцов)*
=
Их на Музгрузе 19 штук-так и заводи в поисковик_Что тебе подарить, человек мой дорогой

----------


## skomorox

*Иринка Картинка*,



> Я дважды делала "Муху-Цокотуху"


а можно попросить в личку эту сказочку? Посмотреть, что за "Муха" такая? :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

VETER NAMERENJA (Ирочка)  :flower: 
Лека (Ольга)  :flower: 
Курица (Таня)  :flower: 

Огромное спасибо за помощь!

И еще вот если юбилейный вечер так и назвать " Осенняя женщина, как роза божественна" как можно организовать подводку к поздравлениям родных и друзей...? Как тематически это лучше связать...? Встречу коридором из роз, а на полу может листя клена и красивые слова? 

С осенними цветами ..... или с КОМПЛЕМЕНТАМИ божественной женщине....?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Иринка Картинка*,
http://mp3folder.org.ua/song/304945.html  что тебе подарить

----------


## Веселинка

Коллеги! Помогите,пожалуйста! Для инсценировки на сцене нужна фонограмма народной песни" плакательщицы",которую пели вканун свадьбы для невесты.( можно акопельно, можно+). Я хочу показать этот старинный обряд для зрителей, а подходящей фонограммы нет. Заранее СПАСИБО!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Дублирую свою просьбу. Кто-нибудь, подскажите!!!!
> __________________


Может,подойдет, пришло на ум: 
" Видеть Вас мы очень рады,
и для вас сюрпризик есть:
100 рублей кладет входящий,
Вам хвала теперь и честь!"

----------


## ПУХОВА

И у меня просьбочка.:rolleyes:
Мне очень нужна драйвовая музычка 
для озвучки(фона)    автогонок  и еще в стиле " Хеллоуина"
Пожааааалуйста !!!!! :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Парилась, парилась, так и не смогла найти минус песенки Сюзанна, которая Челентано пел, может у кого есть?

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелла*,нет,документы печатала сама.С тех пор программу не меняла. Формат doc. 
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,*Анжелла* девочки,спасибо за заботу!!!
*ЭЛЕН*
 ,Аленочка,спасибо за помощь.Всё восстановилось! Можно читать.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,с бэком подойдет?
Отправила на почту. 
Потом посмотрела,откуда он у меня. Оказалось с нашего бывшего сайта Plus-msk. Помните о нём!

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки у кого есть минус( не караоке) Черно-белое из Большой перемены. Киньте в меня пожалуйста. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, а что такое ИМХО? Понимаю что до меня об этом уже спашивали, но расшифровку поворонила...
> __________________


Существует несколько трактовок, как расшифровать. Но смысл один- это мое собственный взгляд на тот или иной вопрос и я никому его не навязываю
 Одна из расшифровок,
Имею Мнение,Хрен Оспоришь....:smile:




> давайте вместе подумаем......чего-то новенького...
> Вот название вечеру какое дать?


*"начнём сначала, всё начнём с нуля..."*
 Или рискнёшь затронуть тему готовящихся  в Украине выборов?

----------


## Shusteer

Девочки, поэтессочки! Очень не ловко просить, но может быть поможете в плане 1 тоста. Юбиляр Александр Сергеевич (29 октября рождённый)просто героический мужик 55-лет, водитель, в авариях был, чудом выживал, мог поменять работу после преренесённой операции на позвоночнике, но не стал, т.к надо было кормить семью...Охотник-рыбак, всё у него в руках горит, коллектив уважает, потому что МУЖИК!Жена его так ЛЮБИТ (первый раз встречаюсь, что она о нём рассказывая еле сдерживает слёзы...а что я с ними на вечере делать буду?)Двое взрослых очень хороших детей.

----------


## Касатик

> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста какую новую современную и классную музычку можно было бы скачать для свадьбы


Инна, иди в "Музыкальный раздел" там много чего интересного найдешь! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> героический мужик 55-лет, водитель, в авариях был, чудом выживал, мог поменять работу после преренесённой операции на позвоночнике, но не стал, т.к надо было кормить семью...


Оля, был у меня такой классный юбиляр, один к одному, как твоё описание! Говорю сразу - не надо стихов! Водилы до лирики не охотчивые! Сделай шоферскую подборку, что бы между тостами звучала, исполнить обязательно песню "А дорога серою лентою вьется", обязательно пару анекдотов ГАИ-водитель и я еще присказки к тостам говорила, типа, ни гвоздя, не жезла. И вот, еще у меня трогательнейше прошел парад звезд эстрады (знаю, что заезжено), т.к. у моей пары тоже была любовь, ну, жена, явно любящая, и сынули два тоже безмерно папу уважающие и боготворящие, так вот я им песенки подобрала, кот. под фанерку исполняли, переодевшись в шортики и привезя машинки за веревочку ("Папа может"), жена выбрала "Половинки" Ветлицкой, были соседи, друзья и т.д. Так вот, именинник был так растроган, этот-то видавший виды, и далекий от сентиментов дальнобойщик :Aga: -  он подошел ко мне, взял за плечи, и просто покачал головой со вздохом "спасибо"...Я чуть вместе с ним не расплакалась!...Стих я прочла только один, попробую вспомнить (перед выступлением жены)
Да, это дело очень не простое-
Ждать мужа много дней подряд
И каждый вечер у окошка (причала) стоя,
Молить, чтобы вернулся он назад
Искать вдали невидимую точку
Надеятся и верить, ждать, и ждать,
Растить сынишку, или дочку,
И жить, по сути дела. водиночку,
И не желать другою жизнь начать.
Не каждой по плечу судьба такая,
Здесь, верность, честность, выдержка нужна,
И, если ждешь, все это понимая,
То, значит, ты - хорошая жена!
(Больше подходит к морякам, но я использовала для дальнобойщика, т.к. знала, что он по долгу отсутствовал)
Да, прикольным было вручение жене техосмотра на мужа! Где-то на Форуме есть в "Грамотах.." 
Я так очень люблю такой контингент, правда, шумные очень, усмирять приходится, зато пальцы не гнут и слушаются:wink:

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
Пы.Сы. Оля, тут вот, как нельзя кстати была бы тема "дороги", дороги жизни, которая то бежит, то стелется..Разные остановки на ней случаются и приятные и не особо, короче, пространство для фантазии - богатое! Дерзай, удачи тебе!

----------


## Веселинка

> Мне очень нужна драйвовая музычка 
> для озвучки(фона) автогонок


вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/RAX8VS.Может, подойдет?

----------


## Shusteer

*Касатик*,
Спасибо, Наталочка! :flower:  Убедила!!! :Aga:  Начинаю, закатав рукава, потом отчитаюсь.... Как же трудно быть дурой в плане компа... :Tu: Ну неполучается у меня выкладывать ничего, сына нет...а рядом те ещё "Пользователи"  :Jopa:

----------


## optimistka17

> Юбиляр Александр Сергеевич (29 октября рождённый)просто героический мужик 55-лет, водитель, в авариях был, чудом выживал, мог поменять работу после преренесённой операции на позвоночнике, но не стал, т.к надо было кормить семью...Охотник-рыбак, всё у него в руках горит, коллектив уважает, потому что МУЖИК


Сегодня-день рожденья комсомола
 Иной есть повод, и иное слово....
Мы юбилей сегодня отмечаем,
А тезку Пушкина так просто обожаем..

Ведь повод есть вполне приличный,-
Что возраст? Дважды он отличный
Пятёрочки с успехом рядышком стоят,
Водителя они боготворят...

Жена -красавица Вас просто обожает,
А дети Вас сегодня восхваляют
И принимаете сегодня поздравленья
Прекрасное, конечно , настроенье...

Рыбалка и охота подождут,
А тосты чередой идут...
Вы Бог дорог, отличный Вы мужик!
Аплодисменты Вам, приветственный наш крик!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Девочки - мальчики! Кто силён в *прошоу.* Пормогите пожалуйста. После переустановки системы не получается русифицировать программу и нужен кряк для неё.  Запустить  полноценно не получается...
Нужно сегодня хорошему человеку сделать подарок.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый день, дорогие! Ничего не могу написать со своего компа!!! СОС!!!!!!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Так, написала, получилось! Еще раз , здравствуйте. Так давно вас не видела. У меня крякнул комп. Пишу с реанимированного.Переустанавливали систему и забыли запустить Офис. Тут столько папочек, что решила скачать новый. Нашла ссылки только на Депозит, а я с ним не дружу. Помогите, кто знает адрес сайта, который помогает скачать с Депозита. Смешно, надо документы распечатать, а ВОРДА нет. Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## вокся

маманяяяя...:redface:это к посту _знакомство со всеми_ ...
А теперь по теме. У мужа Днюха 4 ноября... День Единства и согласия... Малопонятный для меня праздник. Муж - историк, и хочу связать его праздник с Единством и согласием... Не игра слов, а именно с историей чтоб связать...Может направите в правильное русло? Я че-т затормозила...

----------


## Kivlast

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Почту смотри:smile:

----------


## Shusteer

*optimistka17*,
Люда, СПАСИБО тебе!  :Vishenka 33: Так быстро!

Сегодня День просьб какой-то!!!Киньте в меня поздравлением для Вневедомственной охраны, если есть! Пожалуйста

----------


## Наталюшка

> День Единства и согласия... Малопонятный для меня праздник. Муж - историк, и хочу связать его праздник с Единством и согласием... Не игра слов, а именно с историей чтоб связать...Может направите в правильное русло? Я че-т затормозила...


с 2005 года  дата 4 ноября стала не только днем для религиозных празднеств, но отмечается всеми российскими гражданами как «День народного единства».

Закон о наречении даты 4 ноября днем народного единства или Днем примирения и согласия был принят на уровне Госдумы РФ еще в конце 2004 года. Изначально задумывалось датой празднования столь значимого для всех россиян торжества назначить 7 ноября. Ведь память и привычка праздновать 7 ноября прочно закрепилась в сознании россиян за долгие годы существования СССР. Но немного позже решение, перенести дату празднования Дня народного единства с 7 ноября на 4, было все же принято. 

Почему позже днем празднования народного единства, примирения и согласия была выбрана дата 4 ноября? Этот день выбирался нашим правительством как день победы в освободительной войне 1612 года под предводительством Кузьмы Минина и Дмитрия Пожарского от польских интервентов. В этот день российскими народными войсками была освобождена Москва.  Такой подвиг свидетельствовал о народном героизме, единстве и силе народа Руси, независимо от национальностей, вероисповедания и классовой принадлежности. 

Кузьма Минин был назван самим Петром I «спасителем Отечества». В день победы русского народа царь назначил государственный праздник, посвященный Казанской иконы Божией Матери. Но всегда в этот день вспоминали имя предводителя народного восстания, с помощью которого Россия получила свободу и право на независимость. Этот праздник вышел из списка обязательных и государственных после 1917 года. Но сегодня мы вновь возвращаемся к старым традициям.


"пригласи" на день рождения Петра 1 (указ какой-нибудь) или Ивана Сусанина...

----------


## tandem3

> Так, написала, получилось! Еще раз , здравствуйте. Так давно вас не видела. У меня крякнул комп. Пишу с реанимированного.Переустанавливали систему и забыли запустить Офис. Тут столько папочек, что решила скачать новый. Нашла ссылки только на Депозит, а я с ним не дружу. Помогите, кто знает адрес сайта, который помогает скачать с Депозита. Смешно, надо документы распечатать, а ВОРДА нет. Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://ru.savefrom.net/

----------


## Анжелла

Ребята! У кого есть что по киношной теме. Киньте пожалуйста в меня. И может у кого есть заставка на колхозницу и рабочего, как начинается Мосфильм. Не найду.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Ребята! У кого есть что по киношной теме. Киньте пожалуйста в меня. И может у кого есть заставка на колхозницу и рабочего, как начинается Мосфильм. Не найду.


 Лови
http:/*************.com/files/gwu1mwj4e

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А что по киношной теме надо?

----------


## Наталюшка

*Анжелла*, у меня есть немного цитат из фильмов, если надо вышлю...
или посмотри здесь: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

----------


## Donald

12 декабря открываю большущий торгово-развлекательный центр. Вот... пытаюсь придумать какую-нить фишку прикольную... Ничо в голову не идёт... Открыывается только первая очередь развлекаловки: Молодежный реторан-гриль, 5 кинозалов, в том числе 4D, Пиццерия на 2 зала(курящий/некурящий), боулинг с ресторанной зоной, и детский развлекательный центр с детским же кафе.
Пока придумал только: поскольку середина декабря, снаружи только звук(Тонваген) и экран с проекцией происходящего внутри. Внутри: лазер-шоу, пневмо-пушки, хороший звук и....
...а вот тут мысль предательски прерывается...
Народу на открытие, думаю, будет человек 50(100 VIP и 400 просто гостей). Приглашать на открытие думаю через SMS и посредством розыгрыша пригасительных через FM.   К субботе наброски сдавать, так что, пожелайте братцу удачи! :confused:

----------


## Наталюшка

блин, не вставилась... 

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*
http://www.otrezal.ru/kino/

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Анжелла*,
мы как то проводили викторину для школьников по фильмам, если тебя это заинтересует, пиши...
а еще можно "порезать" известных артистов (по глазам узнать кто это)

----------


## Гвиола

*Donald*,Дима-удачи!!!
Может шоу-балет пригласить, аниматоров?

----------


## Анжелла

Алекс, Наталюшка, надо все что есть. В субботу киношная свадьба. Есть идеи и все что есть у вас, тоже поможет сильно. Тематические никогда не делала и вообще в шоке, что предложила молодым ее провести. Но видно время пришло. Все время говорю, что моя дурная голова, ногам покоя не дает.А вообще это так интересно. Вот у меня сейчас мозги работают как чумные. И ребята, спасибо, что вы есть... :flower:  Мне правда приятно, потому что я успеваю только все принимать, что на меня сыпется. Я вас люблю. :Oj:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Donald*,
 12 декабря-День Конституции Российской Федерации.....
 12 декабря- в 1817г.-торжественное открытие МАНЕЖА.
http://www.calend.ru/event/4473/
*Можно назвать  твой  праздник " Впервые на Манеже !"*
И от этого отталкиваться...

Потом в этот день родился Владимир Шаинский. Можно викторины музыкальные провести по его песням.....

Еще  12.12.-День рождения В.Соломина и Л. Быкова.
Это по киношным темам пройтись(открываются же кинозалы)
Да, и еще в этот день родился Фрэнк Синатра(актер и певец) -музычка его хорошая.....

----------


## Shusteer

Люди у кого есть минус " А дорога серою лентою вьётся" Киньте, ПЛЗ!:rolleyes:

----------


## вокся

> "пригласи" на день рождения Петра 1 (указ какой-нибудь) или Ивана Сусанина...


Сусанина?... прикольно)))  :Ok: И куда же он нас всех заведёт?)))

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Алекс, Наталюшка, надо все что есть. В субботу киношная свадьба. Есть идеи и все что есть у вас, тоже поможет сильно. .


  Конкурс отгадать по начальным нотам песню, из какого кинофильма -записано нон-стопом, что дает возможность держать ритм
http:/*************.com/files/edmkvuo9y

А экран с проектором будут, тогда масса видео конкурсов существует
 Например:
«Кинопоцелуй» - на экране демонстрируются поцелуи из разных фильмов, молодожены пробуют их повторить.
Экранизация эпизода из фильма ( любой например танец из «Криминального чтива»)
КиноКараоке 
Конкурс «Школа танцев от знаменитой троицы»; и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Исая

> Люди у кого есть минус " А дорога серою лентою вьётся"


Нате, только не знаю это минус или караоке. :Oj: 
http:/*************.com/files/y2a8c4sgy

----------


## Ная

> Ребята! У кого есть что по киношной теме


Анжелл,есть "Подвески королевы" про 3 мушкетеров (сказка на свадьбу)
Кинуть?
Еще цитаты есть,Наталюшка уже опередила.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки мальчики хоть убей- не помню кто просил у меня слова для мешка новогоднего(и не только) вот выставляю фото еще раз и слова...
[IMG]http://*********org/41143m.jpg[/IMG]
любой персонаж(например дед мороз)
-что ж мешок к нам не спешит?
может он под елкой спит?
лучше сам за ним схужу
если спит,то разбужу!!(уходит)
мешок забегает...
я уж вас совсем заждался,
вот пошел и прогулялся.
вы скажите мне друзья
может быть не нужен я?
снегурочка(или др. герой)
мы тебя весь праздник ждали
и сейчас вот только звали...
ты на зов наш не пришел
за тобой Мороз пошел...
я тебя здесь посажу
и за дедушкой схожу!(уходит)
приходит Д.М.
а!мешок уж здесь лежит!
ну вот я сейчас детишкам подарки раздавать буду...
(пытается развезать а мешок смеется)
ой! щекотно, дед Мороз
прежде чем подарки раздать
хочу с тобой я поиграть
пошалить хочу немного
догони меня попробуй!!!(убегает за дверь, Д.М. за ним, за дверью слышится- ну вот, шалунишка, поймал я тебя...)и Д.М. заходит с таким-же мешком только поменьше за плечами, наполненным подарками... если непонятно обьяснила- спрашивайте!!!Юля

----------


## Уралочка

Благодаря сайту, мы растём не только в профессиональном плане......

Можно вопрос не по теме?! можно в личку...
Ну объясните пожалуйста:redface: как копировать и выставлять подвижные картинки?!:eek:А?!:redface:

----------


## evochka2777

Подскажите, где взять музыку, которая начинается в начале фильма. 20 век представляет или Ворнер бразерз или какие еще бывают, что-то типа того. Мне в начале слайдшоу надо наложить на видео. Помогите, если можете. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Подскажите, где взять музыку, которая начинается в начале фильма. 20 век представляет или Ворнер бразерз или какие еще бывают, что-то типа того. Мне в начале слайдшоу надо наложить на видео. Помогите, если можете. Спасибо.


Это подойдёт?!http://files.mail.ru/0JK9E5

----------


## Kley

Люда,уже на почте.

----------


## Вета

Какая-то проблема оказалась - найти *болгарскую музыку*?!  Может, кто подскажет - где? Или есть что-нибудь похожее? SOS!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*evochka2777*,
 вот тут смотрела?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=111674

----------


## skomorox

> В субботу киношная свадьба. Есть идеи и все что есть у вас, тоже поможет сильно.


а по каким фильмам конкретно тебе надо? Или ты в стиле Оскара делаешь?

----------


## Анжелла

> а по каким фильмам конкретно тебе надо? Или ты в стиле Оскара делаешь?


Ирина, наверное уже все... Но у меня есть уже определенное понимание того, что я хочу именно от этой свадьбы. Она у меня будет сборная по фильмам, а не по одной теме. А сценарий почти уже готов.  Спасибо всем огромное за помощь! :flower:  Я сегодня просто была закидана фразами из фильмов. Никогда не сомневалась в вашей отзывчивости. :Oj:

----------


## Donald

> 12 декабря открываю большущий торгово-развлекательный центр. Вот... пытаюсь придумать какую-нить фишку прикольную... Ничо в голову не идёт... Открыывается только первая очередь развлекаловки: Молодежный реторан-гриль, 5 кинозалов, в том числе 4D, Пиццерия на 2 зала(курящий/некурящий), боулинг с ресторанной зоной, и детский развлекательный центр с детским же кафе.
> Пока придумал только: поскольку середина декабря, снаружи только звук(Тонваген) и экран с проекцией происходящего внутри. Внутри: лазер-шоу, пневмо-пушки, хороший звук и....
> ...а вот тут мысль предательски прерывается...
> Народу на открытие, думаю, будет человек 50(100 VIP и 400 просто гостей). Приглашать на открытие думаю через SMS и посредством розыгрыша пригасительных через FM.   К субботе наброски сдавать, так что, пожелайте братцу удачи!


Спасибо за поддержку! А никаких мыслей изюмных в этом направлении нет ни у кого? Каку-нить бы фишечку бы а? Покопайтесь в мозговых анналах, может, чо подобное и было, а то у меня всякие такие открытия часто, и я иссяк уже совсем...
Ну, где он - наш Форумский волшебный ПЕНДЕЛЬ???

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дима, вот сейчас прочла, что там у вас много всяких заведений будет. Что первое в голову пришло, для каждого заведения как-то самого почётного члена выбрать. Конкурсы какие провести. По кинозалам. викторины по фразам из фильмов, по музыке, по названиям. В пиццерии - самый первый крупный денежный заказ в течении часа.  Ну и по остальным что-то. Ну и обязательно красиво оформленный документ вручить юморной на почётное членство.

----------


## Donald

Да... возможно! Нужно обмозговать. Я хочу сначала в фойе общее открытие сделать, а потом развести по точкам эти 400 приглашенных. Оставшиеся 100 (ну, или сколько их там будет) отправятся к фуршету...
Так что, мысль продолжать на местах - весьма здравая! Видимо, в каждый зал, на каждую точку нужно будет по ведущему дополнительно...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ну объясните пожалуйста как копировать и выставлять подвижные картинки?!А?!


я тоже хочу знать...

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, очень хотелось бы о конкурсе  "*Памятники*" (или "Памятник"?) узнать, которые на свадьбах делают. Может, кто подскажет, где посмотреть или в чем там суть?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие, милые, родные ... сижу роботаю над сценарием для серебряной свадьбы (будет впервые) - очень волнуюсь ... пришла к вам за подсказкой, что трогательного и романтичного можно провести - будет регистрация серебряного брака, семейный очаг, боги олимпа на блиновой с трогательными словами, в подарок сертификат на звезду, может еще ручки будем рисовать ... что еще можно провести именно что-то трогательное или семейное (молодожены, родители невесты и дети) - подскажите пожалуйста ... где-то читала, что поздравления проходят в необычной форме "в сосуд с водой бросают монетку и что-то желают" - может еще это как-то приплести, но я не знаю что сказать и как к этому подвести!!!!!!! жду помощи и идей!!!

----------


## Maruska79

> Какая-то проблема оказалась - найти *болгарскую музыку*?!  Может, кто подскажет - где? Или есть что-нибудь похожее? SOS!!!


Как я во время зашла, что то конкретное или просто на болгарском или просто народное, ответь я пришлю :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Наталюшка

> "в сосуд с водой бросают монетку и что-то желают" - может еще это как-то приплести


Оль, деньги в воду бросают, когда хотят вернуться в какое-то место... может быть твои гости будут кидать монетки, чтобы прийти к серебряным молодоженам на золотую свадьбу? и с пожеланиями...

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Наталюшка*, хорошая подсказка, спасибо!!! а как к этому действу подвести, что сказать ... у меня с этим всегда проблема :wink: хочется как-то красиво это при поднести ...

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

> Какая-то проблема оказалась - найти *болгарскую музыку*?!  Может, кто подскажет - где? Или есть что-нибудь похожее? SOS!!!


Вета, а вот на этом сайте ты была? http://mp3sort.com/

----------


## Maruska79

Девченки и мальчишки!!!!!! Ви уж меня сорри, но пока я готовила свадьбу не заходила на сайт , пришло время отчитаться а я не вижу отчети, я что то пропустила? ви удалили перенесли, ликвидировали ети темки или я просто потерялася????? И фотки хочу виставить и отчет написать а куда? помогите:smile:

----------


## Касатик

*Maruska79*,
 Беги на главную страничку форума, там найдешь пропажу! :Aga:

----------


## Maruska79

> *Maruska79*,
>  Беги на главную страничку форума, там найдешь пропажу!


 Касатулька спасибо :Oj:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Беседка (просматривают: 3)

Доска объявлений. Новая!!


Организация работы 
Документы для мероприятий
Оформление залов, реквизит ведущего

Документы( дипломы, грамоты,...

Малые литературные жанры 

Песни-переделки СВ

Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию

Универсальные материалы, которые можно использовать в подготовке любого праздника: 
Подразделы:
Стендап
Конкурсы, игры, загадки

Стендап (Для неформатных...

Свадьбы (просматривают: 7)
Свадьбы

Свадебная беседка!


Юбилеи (просматривают: 7)
Круглые даты , дни рождения и все что с ними связано:

Юбилеи

Корпоративы, профессиональные праздники (просматривают: 4)

Праздник у Салона красоты.

Календарные праздники (просматривают: 9)
Подразделы:
Ежегодные праздники
8 Марта
Новый год

Новогодние тосты


Прздники народов мира

Танцы-игры

Музыкальный раздел (просматривают: 3)

Восклицание Песни в которых звучат имена

Детские праздники (просматривают: 4)
Школьные праздники


ето то что у меня висвечивается:mad: что же делать, ета я тупая или свисток полований?

----------


## novinka15

> Ребята! У кого есть что по киношной теме.


Попури песен из кинофильмов,
 гр." Дискомафия" 
http://narod.ru/disk/14553859000/popurri_kino.mp3.html

----------


## Ларико

Друзья мои! Срочно!!!!! Нужно то, что без слов! Поет Семен Канада "С днем рождения". Очень срочно!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Ларико-2009*,
http://www.bandg.su/kanada_semen_akkordeon.html

----------


## КартинкаИр

Кто может сделать нарезку песни "Сердце, сердце.....золотое сердце......" Ротару

А именно что-бы и звучали эти слова..... Очень нужно для момента вручения имениннице ОРДЕНА .....Золотое сердце!  ( Делаю сейчас такой орден - девченки это что-то......, такое в магазинчике нарыла.... Вообщем доделаю ЛЕНТУ "..........."и ОРДЕН сделаю фото и завтра в отчетах выставлю.....) А юбилей 1 ноября

И еще я думала это все добавить затраты в заказ.... но мне так понравилось, что я ОСТАВЛЮ... можно будет потом на ЗОЛОТЫЕ юбилеи на прокат делать..... (покрасовались, пофоткались.... и тю-тю.....)

А еще, обязательно привезу в Питер покажу.... (думаю идея понравится)

----------


## Kley

Ирина, я могу сделать.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Вот нарезочка
http://files.mail.ru/M3FIMY

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Девочки, а мне очень перетанцовка нужна для Александра  и Елены. ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ!!! Поделитесь, пожалуйста.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Ирина, я могу сделать.


Леночка она в формате Опера, не открывается, а можно другую сылочку!

----------


## Kley

> Леночка она в формате Опера, не открывается, а можно другую сылочку!


А в каком сделать?

----------


## shoymama

*Иринка Картинка*,
кликни мышкой правой, скопировать адрес ссылки и потом открой Флеш Гет и туда вставь (вверху - правка - вставить адрес ссылки)


переслала тебе на почту, встречай

----------


## чижик

люди, кто вспомнит? то-ли в мультике, то ли в кино была такая песенка (блин, напеть могу, так не услышите же!) Ля-ля-ля, жу-жу-жу, ля-ля-ля, жу-жу-жу. по секрету всему свету, что случилось - расскажу.
Нужно то, что со словами и то, что без. помогите. а? и ещё - а где у нас кричалки делись - что-то не могу найти...

----------


## skomorox

> Ля-ля-ля, жу-жу-жу, ля-ля-ля, жу-жу-жу. по секрету всему свету, что случилось - расскажу.


кино детское "Приключения Дениса Кораблёва" (вроде так называлось?). А то, что есть со словами и без слов - у меня нет!:biggrin:

----------


## Наталюшка

*чижик*,
http://pesenka.net/view.php?id=630

----------


## КартинкаИр

Музычку получила! Девченки Леночка и Олечка  :flower:

----------


## чижик

Может, это "Денискины рассказы?" Хотя мне название не поможет - я не умею искать музыку.Печально, конечно, но...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Наталюшка*,
 Наталюшка, умница! я текст прочитала и сразу мелодию до конца вспомнила. только у меня не скачивается - нажимаю "скачать" - и выскакивает абракадабра какая-то с иероглифами.Как это исправить - не знаешь?

----------


## Наталюшка

*чижик*,
минус есть здесь, но не знаю как взять http://www.playcast.ru/?module=view&...742eb55e53cc2e

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*чижик*,
плюс качается вроде здесь http://zvukoff.ru/a4503/d19886.html

----------


## чижик

наташ, плюс скачался, минус посмотрю позже - надо убегать сейчас. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

У кого есть  вопросы на игру "Кнопочки" что-бы советское время вспомнить.., КОМСОМОЛ.... ( но только не цены ....) , МНЕ ЗАВТРА НА ДЕНЬ КОМСОМОЛА ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!

Может у кого-то есть идеи игровых програм или подписная анкета.....
Буду рада любым идеям!

----------


## Исая

Простите, если не в тему! :Oj:  Работает ли кто-нибудь с 3D Album? Очень нужна помощь!!! Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку или на почту.

----------


## shoymama

*чижик*,
тебе куды слать то? Скайп есть?


Все ясно, вот здесь - без слов http://files.mail.ru/RUI70S "По секрету всему свету"

----------


## evochka2777

*уралочка*,
*Kley*,
*Гвиола*,

Большое вам спасибо, девочки. Очень признательна за помощь.

----------


## novinka15

Доброе время суток. Старая добрая игра с карточками " Вопрос- ответ" есть у кого -нибудь? Сбросьте, пожалуйста :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*novinka15*,
Увлекаетесь ли вы экстравагантными мужчинами (женщинами)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Как вы отнеслись бы к тому, если бы вам изменил муж (жена)?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы всегда такой нахальный?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Уважаете ли вы мужчин (женщин)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Доброжелательны ли вы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, ваше сердце свободно?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы любите меня?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мучают ли вашу совесть мелкие мошенничества?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы делать подарки?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Совершаете ли вы ошибки в своей жизни?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы ревнивы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хотите ли вы иметь любовника (любовницу)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы любите своего мужа (жену)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы ездите в общественном транспорте без билета?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хочется ли вам чего-нибудь?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы на все готовы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вам случалось падать с кровати?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы читать чужие письма?

Часто ли вы попадаете в интересное положение?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бываете ли вы в состоянии алкогольного опьянения?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы часто лжете?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Свое свободное время вы проводите в веселой компании?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы любите готовить вкусные обеды?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Могли бы вы подложить свинью любимому человеку?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хотели бы вы сегодня напиться?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы много грешили?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы помечтать при луне?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы подарки?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы лазите к соседу в малину на даче?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Когда пьете, у вас кружится голова?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы ленитесь?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Способны ли вы покупать любовь за деньги?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы посмеяться над другими?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хотите ли вы мое фото?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы подвержены страстям?

Любите ли вы есть мясо?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Поддаетесь ли вы соблазну любовных похождений?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы берете деньги в долг?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Пробовали ли вы соблазнить чужого мужчину (женщину)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы купаться голым?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы часто так много едите?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хотите ли вы со мной познакомиться?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
У вас чистая совесть?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Приходилось ли вам спать в чужой постели?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы интересный собеседник?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Откровенны ли вы со своим супругом (супругой)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, вы темпераментны?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы по понедельникам соленые огурцы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Занимаетесь ли вы спортом?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы смотреть мне в глаза?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы часто моетесь в ванной?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Как вы относитесь к стриптизу?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бывает ли, что вы спите на своем рабочем месте?

Скажите, вы трусливы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Храпите ли вы во сне?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы хорошо покушать?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Охотно ли вы целуетесь в общественных местах?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Повышаете ли вы свою производительность труда?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вам не приходилось заблудиться в чужом доме?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы водку?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нравится ли вам знакомиться на улице?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы проявляете свой темперамент?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вас тут же поцеловал?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы после обеда поспать?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы модно одеваться?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
У вас много тайн?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Имеете ли вы склонность грешить?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы боитесь милиционера?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скажите, я вам нравлюсь?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Считаете ли вы, что любимому человеку нужно говорить только правду?

Что бы вы сказали, если бы мы с вами остались наедине?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Умеете ли вы владеть собой?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы ходить в гости?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Прибавляете ли вы в весе?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вы отпрашиваетесь с работы?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Пошли бы вы со мной ночью через лес?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нравятся ли вам мои глаза?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы часто пьете пиво?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любите ли вы вмешиваться в чужие дела?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часто ли вас тянет в сторону искусства?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Много ли времени вы уделяете любовным похождениям?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скрываете ли вы свой возраст?






Я не представляю свою жизнь без этого.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я на политические вопросы не отвечаю.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Люблю, но за чужой счет.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Только в день получки.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нет, я очень стеснительный человек.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Затрудняюсь ответить правду, так как не хочу испортить свою репутацию.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только когда почувствую некоторую слабость.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вдалеке от дома можно попробовать.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Сам(а) не знаю, но другие говорят, что да.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это мое хобби.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только не здесь.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Прошу не ставить меня в неловкое положение.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это спросите у более трезвого.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
А почему бы и нет? С большим удовольствием!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мое покраснение - самый яркий ответ на этот вопрос.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только тогда, когда отдохну.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Молодость давно уже прошла.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Без свидетелей это дело, конечно, пойдет.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Такую возможность нельзя упускать.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это я вам скажу в кровати.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только тогда, когда хочется лечь в постель.

Это уже можно попробовать.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если это можно устроить сейчас, то да.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только тогда, когда бывают неприятности на работе.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если меня об этом сильно попросят.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Могу часами, особенно в темноте.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мне это редко позволяет мое финансовое положение.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нет, один раз попробовал(а) - не вышло.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
О, да! Это мне особенно здорово удается!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Черт побери! Как вы угадали.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В принципе нет, но как исключение - да.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только по праздникам.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Когда я пьян(а), а пьян(а) я всегда.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только вдали от своего(своей) возлюбленного(ой).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это я скажу вечером, когда назначу свидание.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Даже одна мысль об этом приводит меня в экстаз.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только ночью.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только за приличную оплату.

Только если никто не видит.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это так естественно.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Всегда, когда прикажет совесть.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Но что-то ведь надо делать!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если нет другого выхода.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Всегда, когда здорово выпью!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ну с кем не бывает!?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не могли бы вы задать более скромный вопрос?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Все зависит от того, сколько и достаточно ли у меня мелочи.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если это не бьет по карману.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Неужели я похож(а) на такого(ую)?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
К этому у меня склонность с детства.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Спрошу у жены (мужа).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это лучшие минуты в моей жизни.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хоть всю ночь.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
По субботам это у меня - необходимость.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Без пары рюмок я этого не могу сказать.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только по утрам с похмелья.

Это давно уже мое самое большое желание.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Моя скромность не позволяет мне отвечать на этот вопрос.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Все зависит от обстановки.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Безумно! С большим удовольствием.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да, только в рамках приличия.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Конечно, без этого нельзя обойтись.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это главная цель моей жизни.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Просто терпеть не могу.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Никогда не откажусь от такой возможности.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В наше время это - не грех.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Почему бы и нет, если можно и нет страха.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Еще бы, я способен на все.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это часто случается со мной в гостях.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только в компании.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не всегда, но часто.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да, если есть необходимость.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Случается всякое, ведь я тоже человек.

Нет, я слишком хорошо воспитан.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только тогда, когда проснусь в чужой постели.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вы даже не можете себе представить.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если потом не будет крупных неприятностей.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Меня гораздо больше интересуют другие проблемы.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
И не то, чтобы да, и не то, чтобы нет.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Сегодня мне не хочется говорить об этом.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В принципе, да, хотя это будет очень трудно.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Только в отчаянии.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
К сожалению, нет.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ну уж это, извините, роскошь!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
При дневном свете не особенно, но в темноте - с удовольствием.

----------


## novinka15

Оксана, выручили, спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/15593.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> Старая добрая игра с карточками " Вопрос- ответ" есть у кого -нибудь? Сбросьте, пожалуйста
> __________________


Вопросы
 Когда Вы материтесь?
Вам нравиться париться в бане?
Имеете ли Вы склонность согрешить?
Когда Вы в центре внимания?
Любите ли Вы своё начальство?
Можно ли Вас пригласить на свидание?
Любите ли Вы вкусно поесть?
Можете ли Вы мыть посуду с наслаждением?
Принимаете ли Вы комплименты
Хватает ли у Вас сил отказаться от выпивки?
Любите ли Вы алкоголь?
Любите ли Вы свою половину?
Забываете ли Вы о своих долгах?
Любите ли Вы шумные компании?
Поддаётесь ли Вы мгновенным побуждениям?
Толкает ли Вас алкоголь «налево»?
Наступаете ли Вы на ноги партнёру во время танцев?
Приходиться ли Вам доить корову?
Вам нравиться Ваша фигура?
Критикуете ли Вы президента?
Разговариваете ли Вы по душам с животными?
Часто ли Вы ездите без билетов в транспорте?
Вы изменяете своей половине?

Часто ли Вы опаздываете на работу?
Нравиться ли Вам целоваться?
Как часто Вы выясняете свои отношения кулаками?
Как часто Вы спите одни?
Хотели бы Вы быть президентом?
Испытываете ли Вы сексуальное удовлетворение?
Жульничаете ли Вы?
Кривляетесь ли Вы перед зеркалом?
Часто ли Вы обещаете больше, чем способны сделать?
Вспоминаете ли Вы о своей половине в компании?
Откровенны ли Вы со своей половиной?
Любите ли Вы тёщу (свекровь)?
Любите ли Вы ходить к зубному врачу?
Сможете ли Вы изобрести «вечный» двигатель?
Хотелось бы Вам победить на конкурсе красоты?
Любите ли Вы после обеда вздремнуть?
Как часто Вы вспоминаете свои молодые годы?
Когда Вы чихаете?
На что у Вас аллергия?
Когда Вы дурачитесь?
Изводит ли вас ревностью любимый человек? 
 Когда вам приходится улыбаться вынужденно? 
 Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты? 
 Боитесь ли вы тюрьмы? 
 Часто ли вы выставляете на стол вино? 
 Как часто выясняете отношения кулаками?  Уважаете ли спиртные напитки? 
 Бываете ли в восторге от эротики? 
 Вспоминаете ли вы о ранее любивших вас? 
 Мечтаете ли выиграть автомобиль? 
 Как часто наступаете на ноги другим? 
 Как часто ссоритесь с друзьями? 
 Ревнуете ли свою «вторую половину»?

 Бывает ли ваш характер несносным для других? 
 Любите ли вы наслаждаться едой? 
 Нравится ли вам валять дурака? 
 Как часто вспоминаете любимого человека? 
 Тратите ли вы свои честно заработанные деньги по пустякам? 
 Хочется ли вам уехать в Америку? 
 Укрываете ли вы от семьи левые заработки? 
 Употребляете ли вы в разговоре нецензурные слова? 
 Верите ли в любовь с первого взгляда? 
 Испытываете ли усталость от работы 
Критикуете ли  правительство? 
 Способны ли вы на благородные поступки? 
 В меру ли вы терпеливы и воспитаны?








Мечтать не вредно!
 На полную луну.
После большого перепоя…
О! Да!
Когда я плотно и вкусно поем!
Каждый день!
Никогда, нигде и ни за что!
Всегда, когда я выпью!
Только ночью.
Если нужда заставит.
К сожалению «ДА»
Если рядом стоит горилка с перцем!
Это моя голубая мечта…
В субботу это просто необходимо!
Только по праздникам!
Как карта ляжет!
Когда отличное настроение!
С похмелья и в мягких тапочках!
На глупые вопросы принципиально не отвечаю!
В конце месяца!
Когда идёт дождь…
После долгого сексуального воздержания!

Как только, так и сразу!
Когда выиграю в лотерею!
Когда выгонят из дома!
Если это не принесёт мне материального ущерба!
К сожалению «НЕТ»!
Когда у меня пустой желудок!
Если только никто не видит!
Только во сне.
Когда плохое настроение.
Если на меня кричат!
Если объемся мухоморов!
Это     Это смысл моей жизни!
Только в безвыходном положении!
К этому у меня развит вкус с детства!
Сопротивляюсь, сколько хватает сил!
Не было и не будет. 
 Об этом поговорим без свидетелей. 
 Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная мой характер. 
 Это самое приятное для меня. 
 Только при плохом настроении. 
 Конечно, и не раз. 
Бывает, но только ночью. 
 Каждый день, и не по разу. 
 Всякий раз, когда ложусь в кровать. 
 Приходилось страдать от этого. 
 Только спросонья и в тапочках. 
 Исключительно в ресторане. 
 И под пыткой не скажу. 
 Это мое хобби. 
 Один раз в день позволяю себе это удовольствие. 
 Было однажды. 
 Когда в доме гости. 
 Конечно, иначе неинтересно было бы жить. 
 Не без этого. 
 Это моя тайна, не хочу, чтобы об этом знали другие. 
 Если рядом нет второй половины. 
 Когда выгоняют из дома. 
 Эта тема мне неприятна. 
 Когда не видят мои близкие. 
 Ночью под одеялом. 
 Только в мыслях.


Если у меня температура под 40*	   
С великим удовольствием!	   
На это уходят все мои силы и здоровье	   
Только под дулом пистолета	   
А кто же от этого застрахован?	   
На это лучше ответит мой сосед слева.	   
И не только это!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие, мне в налоговой дали это творенье, 
Кто скажет, это песня? Если песня, то какая?

Ты налоги собираешь,
Ты законы соблюдаешь - 
Не шумите, тише, тише:
Спит спокойно заплативший!
А я тебя не боюсь совсем!
Тебя любить я желаю всем!
Я поздравляю тебя и пою 
Я декларацию сдал свою!

Кто сидит в берлоге,
Кто живет достойно,
Если сдал налоги - 
Можешь спать спокойно!
Чтоб спокойней было,
Улыбнись скорее,
Мой инспектор милый - 
Нет тебя добрее!
Сбудутся пусть твои желанья,
Смело идти к своей мечте,
Счастья тебе и процветанья,
Будь всегда на высоте!

Здравствуй, друг инспектор
Тебе привет!
Ты у нас прожектор,
Несущий свет!
Ты осветишь каждый
Здесь уголок, 
Чтоб собрать отважно
Налог!
Поздравляем в день чудесный,
До-ро-гой!
Человек хороший, честный
И родной!

Пожелаем мы богатства 
И добра!
Улыбайся часто,
Ура!

Ты налоги собираешь,
Ты законы соблюдаешь - 
Не шумите, тише, тише:
Спит спокойно заплативший!
А я тебя не боюсь совсем!
Тебя любить я желаю всем!
Я поздравляю тебя и пою 
Я декларацию сдал свою!

Спать спокойно многим ты мешаешь,
Ходишь и налоги собираешь,
Ты свою несешь достойно ношу,
Строгий, справедливый и хороший.
Все твои друзья безумно рады,
Что тебя частенько видят рядом.
Правильно ложится жизни вектор,
Если друг - налоговый инспектор.
По небу катит
Солнце - любуйся! 
Сходим, заплатим!
Ты не волнуйся!
Песню с любовью, 
Я посвящаю!
Счастья, здоровья,
Друг мой, желаю!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И что мне с этим сделать?  :Vah:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Наталюшка*, там ниже проигрывателя строка , в конце которй стрелочка, на нее нажимаешь - процесс пошел.:smile:




> Звук:	По секрету всему свету (минусовка) - Автор слов - Танич М., композитор - Шаинский В. - http://www.kid.ru/pesenki/58.php3

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И еще просьба.
У кого близко текст с пропусками "Кто что будет делать на юбилее?"
Пришлите, пожалуйста, я свой не найду.

----------


## novinka15

Оptimistka17,
[IMG]http://*********org/29931.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maxcimum

> Спасибо за поддержку! А никаких мыслей изюмных в этом направлении нет ни у кого? Каку-нить бы фишечку бы а? Покопайтесь в мозговых анналах, может, чо подобное и было, а то у меня всякие такие открытия часто, и я иссяк уже совсем...
> Ну, где он - наш Форумский волшебный ПЕНДЕЛЬ???


Дима, присоединяюсь к сообщению Ирины-Ветерка:так называемые игры по станциям. В пиццерии итальянский блок можно сделать. историю вин, виды пиццы, пасты разные + конкурсы на тему эту.
Аниматоров в детскую зону. Тотализатор со ставками на команду-победителя в боулинге - ну это в порядке бреда.
А для випов на фуршете - открытие, кирпич вручи владельцу, ленточкой перевязанный - пусть випы распишутся - такой стабфонд, или надежный фундамент... Кстати, стабфонд - это идея. подумай, какими методами его поплнить можно )))

----------


## syaonka

Люди добрые!
Нужны песни с именем Алёна!  :Aga: 
Скиньте, пожалуйста, у кого есть!

----------


## КартинкаИр

А я все к теме  КОМСОМОЛ!

Мне нужна песня "Любовь. Комсомол и весна" ( но только не детский хор !)

----------


## Сильва

*Иринка Картинка*,
 На комсомольскую тему песни http://komsomol.ucoz.kz/load/2 
В этот день в 1918 году основан Российский коммунистический союз молодежи, переименованный в марте 1926 года в ВЛКСМ (Всесоюзный Ленинский Коммунистический Союз Молодёжи). С 1991 года существует как Союз коммунистической молодёжи Российской Федерации.

За подвиги, совершённые в годы гражданской и великой отечественной войны, а также успехи в социалистическом строительстве ВЛКСМ в 1928—1968 годах был награждён 6 орденами.

1928 — Орден Красного Знамени — за боевые заслуги в годы граж*данской войны и иностранной интервенции.

1931 — Орден Трудового Красного Знамени — за проявленную инициативу в деле ударничества и социалистического соревнования, обеспечивших успеш*ное выполнение первого пяти*летнего плана развития народ*ного хозяйства страны.

1945 — Орден Ленина — за выдающиеся заслуги перед Родиной в годы Великой Отечественной войны Советского Союза против гитлеровской Германии, за большую работу по воспитанию советской молодежи в ду*хе беззаветной преданности со*циалистическому Отечеству.

1948 — Орден Ленина — за выдающиеся заслуги перед Родиной в деле коммунистического воспитания советской молодежи и активное участие в социалистическом строительстве, в свя*зи с 30-летием со дня рождения ВЛКСМ.

1956 — Орден Ленина — за большие заслуги комсомольцев и советской молодежи в социалисти*ческом строительстве, освоении целинных и залежных зе*мель.

1968 — Орден Октябрьской Революции — за выдающиеся заслуги и большой вклад комсомольцев, советской молодежи в становление и укрепление Со*ветской власти, мужество и ге*роизм, проявленные в боях с врагами нашей Родины, активное участие в социалистическом и коммунистическом стро*ительстве, за плодотворную ра*боту по воспитанию подраста*ющего поколения в духе пре*данности заветам В. И. Ленина и в связи с 50-летием ВЛКСМ.

И сюда загляни... http://liveussr.info/publ/15-1-0-68

----------


## товарищь Ольгаа

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста. К нам в город (Великие Луки) приезжает делегация из Киргизии. Нас обязали провести дружескую  встречу делегации с местной администрацией. Если честно,опыта такого рода у меня нет.Если кто-то сталкивался с подобными мероприятиями , помогите чем можете. Наверника существует какой-то протокол.. Заранее благодарю!:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

*syaonka*,
Качай! http://files.mail.ru/SUWLAG  7 Алён. Хватит?

----------


## о-ля-ля

*altergot*,



> роботаю над сценарием для серебряной сва


Желательно сделать обмен серебряными кольцами, которые может внести ангелочек. Саму церемонию обмена кольцами проводить как в загсе, когда жених и невеста обменивались кольцами, (но эти кольца одевают дополнительно к обручальным, которые уже есть.) Т.е супруг одевает супруге и наоборот.

----------


## Анжелла

ЛЮди добрые! У кого есть музычка со словами Фильм-фильм-фильм, киньте пожалуйста мне! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Анжелла*,
Кинула. Ловишь?

----------


## чижик

> Наталюшка, там ниже проигрывателя строка , в конце которй стрелочка, на нее нажимаешь - процесс пошел.
> 
> Цитата:
> Звук: По секрету всему свету (минусовка) - Автор слов - Танич М., композитор - Шаинский В. -


хоть убейте - ни строки, ни стрелочки найти не могу. Поэтому "процесс не идёть". туды его в качель :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
И ещё вопрос - а на что нужно нажать, чтобы посмотреть свои собственные последние сообщения? Или это в принципе невозможно?

----------


## Анжелла

> И ещё вопрос - а на что нужно нажать, чтобы посмотреть свои собственные последние сообщения? Или это в принципе невозможно?


КАк поздно ты выходишь...или рано...:biggrin: Заходишь в мой кабинет, мой профиль и смотришь статистику.  :flower:

----------


## чижик

Да поздно, поздно....спасибо. Анжел. теперь буду знать!

----------


## maknata

*товарищь Ольгаа*,
 Оль, ну какой протокол? У нас на Украине встречает група "хлеба-соли" : одна или три девушки, в национальных костюмах с караваем.Вышли, слова сказали о том что рады видеть на нашей щедрой земле, примите этот хлеб-соль в знак уважения, преломите с нами.. бла-бла.. Отломили-откусили, хлеб взяли,официяльные лица расцулувались и потопали в апартаменты. Если же это связано с культурной программой - тут мона и народный ансамбль всунуть с величальной пестней, и танцевальный с поклонами в пояс... Мы часто встречаем америкосов, финнов, японцев - у нас совместное предприятие. Доча моя в постоянной групе "хлеба-соли" уже привыкла... Чуть больше информации - зачем эта группа едет?, чего хотят? Что в вашу задачу входит? - и можно будет чуток побольше протокола тебе накидать..

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*tatiana-osinka*,



> Кто скажет, это песня? Если песня, то какая?


Сначала мне показалось что это Королёвская песня "Не шумите, ради Бога, тише", но включила её, попробовала.. первый куплет с горем пополам ложится, дальше нет... А что тебе с этим надо делать? Они будут петь? так пусть скажут на какую песню эта переделка.. Тебе надо петь? Давай сделаю нормальную переделку на Королёвскую, с их словами, но чуток подправлю...

----------


## syaonka

*shoymama*,
 Спасибо огромное! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

Приветствую всех! Пожалуйста, напомните легенду (историю или анекдот) на тему того, что до Евы у Адама были еще жены. И когда с первой женой возвращались с охоты, он пропустил ее вперед в пещеру:biggrin: и ее съели звери. Со второй женой произошло то же самое.  А вот Ева решила оставаться дома и хранить огонь, который освещает их пещеру или что-то в этом роде. А может это плод моего больного воображения?:eek:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ларико-2009*,
Лариса, нашла у себя вот в таком виде. Но переделать. как тебе надо. всегда можно.

Когда-то давным-давно, ещё миллионы лет до нашеё эры первобытный мужчина решил жениться. Нашёл он себе невесту,сыграли они весёлую свадьбу.2 дня всё племя веселилось на свадьбе .И после свадьбы молодой муж повел свою молодую жену в свою новую двухкомнатную пещеру. У входа в пещеру, он как истинный первобытный джентельмен,пропустил молодую же ну вперёд и....остался без жены,поскольку в пещере притаился голодный, страшный лев.Долго горевал мужчина, но ничего не поделаешь.Опять он нашел себе невесту, опять они сыграли свадьбу и вновь 3 дня всё племя веселилось. И после свадьбы он вновь повёл её в своё жилище. НО, поскольку в пещере было так же темно,как сейчас в нашем зале,то молодая жена,входя в пещеру, споткнулась на ступеньках...упала...и разбилась Долго горевал мужчина, но не может мужчина жить без женщины. Вновь нашёл он невесту, вновь сыграли они свадьбу, итак же после неё они отправились в пещеру. но теперь,прежде,чем ввести туда молодую жену,мужчина разжёг огонь.Молодая жена зашла в пещеру,согрелась у огня и стала хранительницей домашнего очага

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> напомните легенду (историю или анекдот) на тему того, что до Евы у Адама были еще жены.


слушай, так Адам то грешник был еще тот)) В принципе я думаю легенды такой не должно быть, так как уже то, что они откусили плод- уже грех, а если бы Адам еще и по бабам пошел, (а все бабы по идее будут его дочери и внучки) Он конечно прожил не столько, сколько мы, по Библии вроде что то около 900, но чтобы погуливал, таких легенд не слышала. Если только анекдот.




> Когда-то давным-давно, ещё миллионы лет до нашеё эры первобытный мужчина решил жениться


А, ну если обобщенно мужчина, то это конечно можно. А Адам все таки больше воспринимается христианами, как прародитель с одной ненаглядной женой.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки-мальчики, а кто дружит с Депозитом? Через прокси не могу почему0то...
Скачать надо вот отсюда
http://www.plus-msk.ru/download.php?id=2914
эту песенку и мне по скайпу. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## KAlinchik

вообще-то, если привязывться к легенде, то первой женой Адама была Лилит...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Прсьбу сниманию, через Германию пошло!

----------


## Солнце45

*Иринка Картинка*,
У кого есть вопросы на игру "Кнопочки" что-бы советское время вспомнить.., КОМСОМОЛ.... ( но только не цены ....) , МНЕ ЗАВТРА НА ДЕНЬ КОМСОМОЛА ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!

Может у кого-то есть идеи игровых програм или подписная анкета.....
Буду рада любым идеям!
вот в теме корпоратив был...я немного переделала....может пригодится что-нибудь

Ведущий. Добрый вечер, товарищи! Да,Да именно товарищи…  Мы с вами отправимся в увлекательное путешествие во времени. Мы перенесёмся в те годы, когда мы были другими, страна была другой, а для того, чтобы быть счастливым, нужно было гораздо меньше денег и больше изобретательности.

Но прежде чем наше путешествие начнётся, я дам вам несколько инструкций. Помните, что в те годы проклятый американский империализм всё время строил козни против простого советского человека. Соблюдайте бдительность, и ни в коем случае не берите у иностранцев, гуляющих в нашем городе, ни конфет, ни жувачек. Говорят, один мальчик съел и отравился. И не пытайтесь поменять в сберкассе доллары! За это могут посадить! И не показывайте пальцем на людей в ожерельях из туалетной бумаги! Это не смешно!

Резинка от трусов…которая прекрасно держит трусы….варежки и колготки….
В лифте вашего дома была надпись КИСС и АСДС на иностранном языке.
В овощном магазине вы пили сок. Самый вкусный - томатный, а ложечки для соли стояли в стакане с водой.
Вы не можете спокойно слышать песню "Трава у дома"
Кроссовки "советский адидас" - это круто. Их носили чуть не с нарядными платьями.
Вы знаете глубинное значение слова "жувачка".
Вы помните почти лысого Кобзона.
При слове "спорт" - вы вспоминаете слезы Ирины Родниной.
А при слове "футбол" - Олега Блохина.
Челентано - лучший итальянский певец
"Макдональдс" для вас - название шикарного ресторана.
Портфель типа "дипломат", о, это очень модно.
Одеяло на окне, красный фонарь, считаем медленно: раз-два-три... щелк! "Бромпортрет", "унибром", фиксаж, ванна, полная снимков, глянцеватель. Что?! А? Вот то-то же...
Пульт для телевизора - это плоскогубцы!
Окно на стене ванной….как откровенное высмеивание фразы в России секса нет…ну что там было смотреть…для чего это окно?
Записка под дверью…Мама ключ под ковриком….а некоторые двери и вовсе не закрывались!
Зубной порошок, который чистит все…зубы…серебро…золото…монеты
Тюнинг Москвича 412….а вот это вещь 
Вы не видели живьем киви, авокадо, манго, кокосов и всего прочего, оказавшегося по большей части редким разочарованием.


Что? Почем? конкурс
1. Что можно было купить на 1 коп? (стакан газводы без сиропа, спички)
2. А на 2 коп? (позвонить из телефона-автомата)
3. 3 копейки? (газвода с сиропом, тетрадь, проезд в трамвае)
4. 4 коп? (самый эротический вопрос: изделие №2 или презерватив)
5. 5 коп? (булочка, проезд в метро, автобусе, троллейбусе)
6. А что можно было позволить себе в эти годы на 10 коп? (молочное мороженое, стрижка на голо, под Котовского, под Хрущёва, под колено)
7. На 22 коп? (Эскимо, пирожное)
8. 30 коп? (лотерейный билет)
9. Самый сложный вопрос: как можно было потратить 56 коп? (купить американский доллар)
10. 96 коп стоило (Вино «Осенний сад» - в простонародье – гомыра)
11. 1р 50 коп. мы платили – за заявление в ЗАГС.
12. 2р. 87 коп. (Водка)
13. 120 руб. составляла - зарплата инженера.
14. На 5000 руб. можно было купить…. Автомобиль «Жигули».
15. На 10000 руб.…- автомобиль «Волга».
16. А за 15.000 руб. в те годы можно было … получить 15 лет с конфискацией по ст. 92 УК РСФСР.

Давайте вспомним лучшее, что было в те годы! И в этом нам помогут средства массовой информации, которые, как никто, отражают дух своего времени! Разве сегодня, во времена Интернета и мобильных телефонов, могла бы, например, идти добрая светлая передача «В рабочий полдень»? Вы только представьте, как бы она звучала. Например, Микола Спиридонович Лаймеренко из города Киева просит поздравить свою сестру, Акулину Спиридоновну Чайникову, со второй годовщиной успешной работы в программе «Internet Explorer» и воспроизвести для нее песню «Выхода нет» в исполнении ВИА «Сплин». Или: нам пишет Гиви Георгиевич Геймеридзе из далекого горного аула Дум в Закавказье. На днях он выиграл у своего соседа, Зураба Тимуровича Квейкишвили, несколько партий «стрелялки» подряд и просит утешить Зураба Тимуровича и воспроизвести для него арию «Вся жизнь игра»! Жуть! То ли дело раньше. Никто никуда не спешил. Люди были спокойные и добрые. Вспомним: выходной день, мы встаём и включаем телевизор. А там… 

Звучит заставка «Утренней почты». Ведущий прищуривается, приглаживает волосы, достаёт из кармана конверт, а из конверта – листок тетрадной бумаги. 

Ведущий (читает). Уважаемая редакция, пишет вам Анастасия Павлова, доярка колхоза «Светлый путь к коммунизму». Хочу попросить, чтобы спел в вашей программе артист Минаев. Уж, очень он мне нравится. Так похож на моего поросёнка Борьку…
 Поклонникам рэпа и «Бумера» не понять, что это такое 80-е! Мы помним Майкла Джексона негром! Мы знаем, что лучшая группа Европы - это «АВВА», а Америки – «Boney М»! А с первых тактов песни "Взвейтесь, кострами" наши руки тянутся поправить узел пионерского галстука. Да что уж скрывать: отдать салют - узел в порядке всегда! 

И ведь слушали, подпевали. Каждая передача была праздником. А какая музыка звучала! Давайте вспомним. 

гитары…машина времени…ты помнишь как все начиналось….минус….найти слова

Зарубежная эстрада! Желанная и почти недоступная! Она вырывалась из динамика вашего магнитофона! И неожиданно замолкала, когда ваш магнитофон хотел перекусить. Да, да это была «Электроника-302». В новогоднюю ночь вы мужественно боролись со сном, чтобы в 3 часа посмотреть «зарубежную эстраду»: телевидение ГДР, Марылю Родович с «Разноцветной ярмаркой», чешского соловья Карела Готта и сладких итальянцев. 

Танцевальная пауза… Звучат хиты 80….и игра карусель

Помните, как в школе мы от руки переписывали текст песни «Крылатые качели» и были уверены, что Рэсси – это порода собак. У нас до сих пор влажнеют глаза при звуках песни «Пропала собака по кличке Дружок». А мелодии «Манчестер и Ливерпуль» Мари Лафоре и «Жаворонок» Поля Мориа вызывает у нас железные ассоциации – это прогноз погоды в программе «Время» и передача «В мире животных». Эта передача до сих пор почти не изменилась, разве что раньше, когда импортного кино было не так много, Николай Николаевич в качестве десерта считал возможным показать очередную пятиминутку киноприключений колли Лесси или дельфина Флиппера. Мы тоже решили показать вам экзотических животных.  

игра Брачный период 

часами можно говорить о нашем детстве, о детстве! Помните замечательную передачу «Умелые руки», где пышным цветом цвели аппликация и лепка из пластилина. Ведущие были достаточно неспешны: рекламы не было, минут в эфире не считали, и процесс лепки и клейки шел в режиме реального времени. И все же половина юного населения страны, запутавшись в тюбиках и ножницах, к полдесятого субботнего утра безнадежно приклеивалась к чешским полированным столам. Помните? Нет? Сейчас напомним! 

игра  из шариков сделать фигуры
Конкурс Агитплакатов (Плакатам - новая жизнь! Придумать живой современный плакат со старым слоганом)
1. Ты записался добровольцем?
2. Не болтай, враг подслушивает.
3. Родина- мать зовет!
4. Иди, товарищ, к нам в колхоз! 
5. Ленин -жил, Ленин – жив, Ленин- будет жить!
6. Болтливость- растрата рабочих часов. В рабочее время- язык- на засов!

 Ну, вот мы уже вспомнили, как делать поделки! Мы вообще многое умеем и знаем благодаря телевидению и радио! Вот например, что в Петропавловске-Камчатском ВСЕГДА полночь. Счастливые люди они никогда не работают! И мы сегодня не будем работать – только отдыхать! Поудобнее устроимся в кресле и щёлкнем пультом телевизора или включим радио. 

Игра угадай заставку к передачам

Вы только недавно узнади что заставка к передаче "Международная панорама" - это композиция группы The Ventures.


Теперь, когда мы с вами немного отдохнули и усладили свой взор прекрасными танцами. Пришла пора встряхнуться! Итак, конкурс «Весёлые старты»! 

Командный конкурс. 
 - Ведущий. Великолепно! Здоровый командный дух, как в образцовом пионерском отряде! Ни шагу назад, ни шагу на месте, а только вперед со всеми вместе! Вот он девиз восьмидесятых! Времени, когда наши в хоккей всегда выигрывали! У чехов, у финнов и у канадцев! И у шведов тоже! Мы патриоты своего времени! «Руки прочь от Никарагуа!» Нас восхищает гражданская позиция Дина Рида и прическа Анжелы Дэвис!.. А по выходным мы в тайне надеемся, что по телевизору покажут «В гостях у сказки» с доброй тетей Валей. Мы по-прежнему верим в чудеса, так пусть они начнутся! 

сказка….3 мушкетера

Ведущий. В эпоху застоя люди жили бедно, но весело. А сейчас они стали чересчур серьёзными, и это несмотря на огромное количество юмористических программ, заполонивших наше телевидение. Но и в эпоху развивающегося капитализма встречаются ещё люди со здоровым чувством юмора. А среди вас есть такие? 

Конкурс «Каков вопрос, такой ответ». Гостям предлагают ответить на весёлые вопросы. За самые смешные ответы вручаются призы. 

Варианты вопросов-ответов: 1. Что опасней в умелых руках – топор войны или грабли мира? (В умелых руках больше всего опасен конструктор «Lego»). 

2. Кем лучше быть - дураком или лысым?( Лучше дураком: не так заметно лысину). 

3. Когда наступит всемирный голод? (Когда китайцы начнут есть вилками). 

4. Почему в кулинарной книге не описано, как вскипятить чайник? (Это написано в инструкции по пользованию газовой плитой!!!). 

5. Существует ли разумная жизнь в Солнечной системе? (Судя потому, что до сих пор с нами никто не связался, разумная жизнь… существует!). 

6. Кто-нибудь прошёл Windows до конца? (Пройти Windows? Без запасных жизней и режима Бога?). 

7. А жизнь все-таки прекрасна... такое бывает? ( В пятницу вечером). 

8. Как ничто превратить в нечто? (ВариантI: Наклеить ценник. ВариантII: Добавить сахара, дрожжей и перегнать). 

 –  Пришло время вспомнить о старом кино. Помните, как на экране появляется абстрактная заставка с кинопленкой, танцующей механический балет. Потом - уютная студия, где Эльдар Рязанов полтора часа принимает съемочные группы новых фильмов: добрые шутки, дружелюбные тыканья локтями. Если заглянут Высоцкий или Алиса Бруновна Фрейндлих - песенки под гитару. Короче, ежемесячные «Платочки белые» в исполнении отечественного кинематографического сообщества. Вы ведь хорошо помните фильмы 80-х, не правда ли? 

Конкурс о кино. (фразы из фильмов)

у меня еще была рок-группа Машина времени....ты помнишь, как все начиналось...и ретро тест драйв....

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый день всем!
Не нашла у себя одной вещички - шаги по лужам, такое смачное шлюпание. Поможете? Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ларико

Недавно мне прислали душещипательное произведение Адажио!!!! И я не могу его найти в своем ноутбуке! Напишите мне, пожалуйста, как оно правильно называется, по поисковику буду искать.

----------


## Лучик Дон

Лариса, Адажио Лары Фабиан?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Если да, то здесь выкладываю и плюс и минус:
http://files.mail.ru/7RGJNE

----------


## Касатик

Девченки, скажите, пож-ста, нет ли у кого готовой перетанцовки *Саша - Оля*?:eek:

----------


## maknata

*Ларико-2009*,
  Смотря какое тебе надо адажио - есть у Лары Фабиан, есть такой инструментал -secret_garden_-_adagio_iz_kf_2046

----------


## optimistka17

> нет ли у кого готовой перетанцовки Саша - Оля?


 А у меня завтра* Саша, Алена*... Вдруг у кого-то есть?

----------


## maknata

Ты всегда налоги собираешь,
Ты  всегда законы соблюдаешь - 
 Ну не шумите, ради Бога тише, :
Спит спокойно всё уж  заплативший!
А  тебя  же я не боюсь совсем!
 И тебя любить я желаю всем!
Поздравляю я и тебе  пою 
Декларацию  я уж сдал свою!

Кто сидит в берлоге, словно мыши,
Кто живет достойно, счастьем дышит, 
Можешь спать спокойно ты налоги сдал!
Ты у государства ничего не крал!
Чтоб спокойней быть,
Улыбнись скорей,
Мой инспектор друг - 
Нет тебя добрей!
Сбудутся  твои все желания,
Ты к мечте иди, к процветанию.

Здравствуй, друг инспектор, вот тебе привет!
Ты у нас прожектор,всем несущий свет!
Ты осветишь каждый тёмный  уголок, 
Чтоб собрать отважно правильный налог!
Поздравляем мы в день чудесный твой,
Наш инспектор друг, милый и родной

Пожелаем мы счастья  и добра!
За тебя родной, крикнем мы Ура!

Спать спокойно многим ты мешаешь,
Ходишь и налоги собираешь,
Ты свою несешь достойно ношу,
Строгий, справедливый и хороший.
Все твои друзья безумно рады,
Что тебя частенько видят рядом.
Правильно ложится жизни вектор,
Если друг - налоговый инспектор.
В небе солнца свет – полюбуйся им,
И за нас родной, не волнуйся ты,
И заплатим счас все налоги мы
Будет нам тепло посреди зимы.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

У меня еще одна просьба. У моей младшей учительница - чудесная просто. Сегодня уговорили ее участвовать в профессиональном конкурсе. Идей пока ноль. Совсем недавно девочки где-то обсуждали идеи самопрезентации  учителя на конкурсе, кажется здесь, в Доске. Все перерыла - найти не могу.Презентация - до 10 минут. Уровень конкурса - наш областной. Мне бы только оттолкнуться от чего-то. Спасибо!

----------


## Shusteer

*myworld7*,
Как зовуит учительницу, фамилия, начальные классы? Хобби...

----------


## Януська

А у меня завтра* Валерия и Евгений,* а послезавтра *Денис и Галина*...Но это видимо вообще имена нереальные :)))

----------


## Наталюшка

*Януська*,
http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic4810.html - Галина
http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic4822.html - Евгений
http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic11855.html - Денис

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Shusteer*,
Олечка, я не поняла. Эти сведения дать нужно, и ты можешь помочь?Тогда , может в скайп, на почту, в асю?

----------


## Нюся

У меня армянская свадьба:eek: Кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает? 
Ребята меня соориентировали, конечно, НО...
 Снашей стороны баррикад какие ощущения?

----------


## Ная

> ]У меня армянская свадьба:eek: Кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает?


Нюся, в Праздниках народов мира есть национальные свадьбы,там кое что было по армянским свадьбам

----------


## Веселинка

*Нюся*,
 я вела армянскую свадьбу. Первое,что удивило- гости,которые собирались, сразу проходили за стол, мужчины открывали спиртное и пили ( сам на сам), т. е. без официального начали и молодых. 2-е: у них не принято кричать " Горько!". Невеста сидела, опустив очи и даже не ела. У них принято выражать радость от происходящего через танцы. Если народ не танцует- обижается родня, как бы не уважение к молодым. Подарки дарят в конце вечера, когда прощаются, уходят. Очень осторожно с конкурсами, все лучше заранее уточнить. Удачи! Если что - спрашивай, может чем помогу

----------


## Ладушка

У меня просьба  к тем, кто проводил постановочные танцы... Если  у вас видео загружено в инет поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочками, можно в личку. Мои молодые задумались над этим. Желают посмотреть как это происходит.    И если можно то и от музыкального сопровождения я бы не отказалась. :flower:

----------


## tataluna

. У них принято выражать радость от происходящего через танцы. Если народ не танцует- обижается родня, как бы не уважение к молодым. 

Здорово! вот бы у нас так! :Ok: :smile:

----------


## jpligunova

*Ларико-2009*,
 "Адажио"Albinoni Giazotto

----------


## Анжелла

> можно в личку. Мои молодые задумались над этим. Желают посмотреть как это происходит. И если можно то и от музыкального сопровождения я бы не отказалась.


Ладушка, я тебя не вижу в скайпе. Выходи.

----------


## tataluna

скоро корпоротив. подскажите как лучше предоставить персонам вип слово?
А випов будет очень много.

----------


## Курица

> нет ли у кого готовой перетанцовки Саша - Оля?





> А у меня завтра Саша, Алена... Вдруг у кого-то есть?


завалялись перетанцовки Андрей+Оля; Маша+ Саша...значит, придется "перекраивать". Девочки, если надо-маякните. Можно - через скайп! :Aga:

----------


## Helga597

Со слабой надеждой спрашиваю Сергей - Татьяна?!  :Oj:  Если есть, бросьте, пожалуйста! А то я все дни посвятила корпоративу суд приставов. А завтра свадьба! Как-то я ее бессоветсно отодвинула!  
И еще - , люди, может, у кого есть муз тема из фильма "Шерлок Холмс" ?! Помогите, Плиз! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> И еще - , люди, может, у кого есть муз тема из фильма "Шерлок Холмс" ?! Помогите, Плиз!


Оль, сюда сходи:
http://www.doyle.msfit.ru/holmes/music/

Музыка из кинофильма «Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона»
 	Владимир Дашкевич 
«Шерлок Холмс и доктор Ватсон»

----------


## вокся

> Совсем недавно девочки где-то обсуждали идеи самопрезентации  учителя на конкурсе, кажется здесь, в Доске. Все перерыла - найти не могу.Презентация - до 10 минут. Уровень конкурса - наш областной.


я в 2005 готовила презентацию на краевой конкурс для подруги. Она преподаёт кулинарию, товароведение и пр. Так мы её замуж за царя выдали. Стиль стихов взяла у  "Федота", классический сюжет  - три красавицы, но последняя всех лучше, потому как и готовит, и шьёт, и спортсменка, и красавица))) мы целую "скатерть -самобранку"  на сцену выкатывали.
_(скромно, опустив глазки)_ Визитка была признана лучшей.... :Oj: 

Лежит визитка в печатном варианте. Вполне могу отсканировать и сделать в электронном, если надо. А вот песня группы поддержки имеется.
_На мотив Голубого вагона_
Голубой вагон бежит, качается,
Скорый поезд набирает ход.
В Барнауле конкурс продолжается,
Пусть бы он тянулся целый год.

Припев:Степи Алтайские скатертью стелятся
	И упираются прямо в наш лицей.
	Галя, голубушка, нам в тебя верится,
	Ты у нас лучшая! Галя, не робей!

Из далека в город к вам приехали,
В конкурсе чтоб Галю поддержать.
Как учителя ее оцените
И поставите, конечно, пять!

Припев:Степи Алтайские скатертью стелятся
	И упираются в Ключевской лицей.
	Галя, голубушка, нам в тебя верится,
	Ты у нас лучшая! Галя, не робей!

Может вы обидели кого-то зря,
Календарь закроет этот лист.
Но преподавателю грустить нельзя,
Он же по профессии артист.

Припев:Вам улыбаемся, командой всей надеемся,
	Что не заметить нас просто не смогли.
	Каждому, каждому в лучшее вериться,
	Что в силу возможностей Гале помогли

Поэт я ещё тот))))....

----------


## Ольга-63

Прошу помощи! Кто может бросить нарезочки к поздравлениям от "Звезд отечественной эстрады"? Вот эти:
        Сначала позвонила Алла – 
она про юбилей узнала
И шлет вам всем большой привет,
а имениннице совет:
01. «Отдыхай» - А.Пугачева

А сразу после Пугачевой Аллки
Звонил ее приятель - Галкин
В душе он восхищенья не сдержал
Одно лишь, для Иринки, повторял:
02.«Ты меня околдовала» - М.Галкин

Киркоров Филипп, слов не жалея,
В любви признается в день юбилея
03. Я ночами плохо сплю… Киркоров

Премьер-министра музыканты 
сегодня тайну всем открыли
Ту песню, где глаза - бриллианты,
они Иринке нашей посвятили:
04. «Два бриллианта» - «Примьер-министр»

Рыдал еще один мужчина
И Ира этому причина:
05. Я люблю тебя до слез – Мазаев

И Дима Маликов ей нежно, по секрету,
пропел проникновенно строчку эту: 
06. «Ты одна, ты такая» - Д.Маликов.

Пусть плачут все поклонницы,
Звонит и поздравляет:
Торжества виновнице
Он песню посвящает!
07. «Кайфуем» - Арсен Петросов

И продолжались поздравленья,
И счастьем вся озарена -
Виновница, в свой день рожденья
Смогла расслышать лишь слова...
08. «Желаю тебе» – И.Саруханов

Барыкин Саша юбилярше обещал…
09. Нарву цветов и подарю букет…

И Пьеха Стас на ветер обещаний не бросал:
10. Я тебе подарю…Пьеха

Киркоров не угомонился,
Пошел в кабак и там напился…
Он снова Ирочке звонил
И в трубку ей проговорил:
11. Я поднимаю свой бокал…
По имениннице скучая, 
в холодной и заснеженной Москве
Пропел с тоской Сосо Павлиашвили:
«Ну, где ты милая, ты где?»
12. «Ждет тебя грузин» - С.Павлиашвили

Время шло, Киркоров пил,
Вино не остужало пыл…
13. Единственная моя - Киркоров

И все мужчины, от любви сгорая, 
твердили, восхищенья не скрывая: 
14. «Ах, какая женщина» 

И в завершение концерта звезд, 
чьи поздравленья в зале прозвучали,
Аллегрова Ирина скажет тост
за именинницу – пусть он звучит в финале! 
15. «С днем рождения» - И.Аллегрова

----------


## Гвиола

Ольга,сделала Таню и Сергея. Жду тебя в скайп!

----------


## чижик

*Нюся*,
 Вела армянскую свадьбу, пару фраз могу написать.

барЕф дзЫс - здравствуйте
эс шАт упрахЭм дзЫс теснелУ - мы рады вас видеть
шнурА калюцУн-  спасибо
барИгешЕр - спокойной ночи

ну, и не обошлось. конечно, без "Кайфуем" Петросова.

это всё, что знаю.

Из музыки включи в программу Азнавура и Шер - армяне ими очень гордятся, насколько я знаю.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> У меня армянская свадьба Кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает? 
> Ребята меня соориентировали, конечно, НО...


Я три года работала в армянском ресторане .
Вообще-то обязательно проговори все с родителями,на армянской свадьбе свой порядок тостов.
И,если честно,почти всегда  тамада у них-выбирается в начале застолья среди присутствующих МУЖЧИН.
Так что крепись!:smile:
Конечно-минимум конкурсов, невеста-глаза  опускает,не смотрит на взрослых мужчин(как бы стесняется, она чиста и невинна)
Много танцев. Музыка-прежде всего.
Национальная музыка, лезгинка, специальная музыка под вынос шашлыков,
песни в исполн. Боки, не забудь песню " Сирун"(красавица).
Ахпер-брат, цавэ танэм-твою боль возьму на себя,
пор чка-денег нет, :biggrin:
Очень часто музыканты работают не за деньги, а за ШАБАШ,
когда во время танцев танцующим дамам кладут деньги между пальцев  рук.
А руки вверх-как бы тянутся к солнцу.
Больше всего  денег собирают во время танца Невесты и Жениха.
А гости вокруг них танцуют,образуя круг.
Конечно, сейчас все чаще Шабаш-остается невесте, а с музыкантами договариваются о гонораре. Интересно смотрится- во время танца мужчины кладут деньги в поднятые вверх руки невесты между пальцев,или просто бросают вверх веером  деньги-крупные бумажные купюры.
Эх,были времена..:rolleyes:.

----------


## Ясмин

*ПУХОВА*, Людмила, я прямо детство вспомнила.  :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

> *Ларико-2009*,
>  "Адажио"Albinoni Giazotto


http://letitbit.net/download/4822.45...otto_.mp3.html


Попробовала впервые закачать на файлообменник,если не опоздала
с помощью,то держите.

----------


## optimistka17

А у меня с армянской свадьбы осталось воспоминание, что *воровать невесту ни в коем случае нельзя.*.. А так как на свадьбе присутствовали не только армяне, но и украинцы, русские, то я пыталась сделать так, чтобб и* волки остались сыты, и овцы целы...*
 То есть во время танца подговоренные подружки оттеснили стенкой невесту и сказали свидетелю, что не отдадут невесту, пока тот не обеспечит пару- тройку зрелищ... И невеста вроде как украдена, а вроде как и не нанесен ей никакой урон...
 Такой получился компромис...
 На выкупе свидетельница с подружками восточный танец танцевала, да и свидетель что-то делал с друзьями , я уж и не помню ,что именно...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*вокся*,
Оксан, если можно, сделай,а?

----------


## Helga597

*Гвиола*,
*Анжелла*,
*Курица*,[

 Девочки,  ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! С меня, девчонки, причитается! :br: 

ПИИТЫ!! Отзовитесь! Есть тост за зеленый цвет, но по окончание у него ... для меня не по теме!
Может быть, кто-нибудь отредактирует со смыслом... всем в жизни пусть всегда будет на пути зеленый свет!

Я за зеленый цвет свой тост провозглашу,
Хоть к партии «зеленых» я не принадлежу.
И цвет купюр зеленых здесь тоже ни при чем,
Нельзя же задаваться вопросом «что по чем?»
Весна шумит зеленая, движением полна.
И плещется соленая зеленая волна.
Зеленый цвет надежды держит на плаву.
И, как котенка, гладим мы зеленую траву.
Но изумруд зеленый и радужный алмаз
Померкнут перед блеском  твоих зеленых глаз!

----------


## чижик

> всем в жизни пусть всегда будет на пути зеленый свет!


можешь уточнить - всем- это кому? гостям, имениннику, молодым, публике в зале?
Так проще будет рифму найти...или повод напиши, по которому тост...

----------


## чижик

> Я за зеленый цвет свой тост провозглашу,
> Хоть к партии «зеленых» я не принадлежу.
> И цвет купюр зеленых здесь тоже ни при чем,
> Нельзя же задаваться вопросом «что по чем?»
> Весна шумит зеленая, движением полна.
> И плещется соленая зеленая волна.
> Зеленый цвет надежды держит на плаву.
> И, как котенка, гладим мы зеленую траву.


Вот, накорябала, самой, правда. не очень нравится, но...может. подойдёт:

Пусть мир - зелёный, красочный -хранит Господь от бед...
Пусть у Судьбы всегда для нас горит зелёный свет!

----------


## Курица

> Пусть мир - зелёный, красочный -хранит Господь от бед...
> Пусть у Судьбы всегда для нас горит зелёный свет!


*чижик*,
чуть-чуть изменю, можно? :Oj: 

Мир разноцветный, красочный, хранит Господь от бед!
Пусть для Добра горит в пути всегда зеленый цвет!

----------


## Медведик

> Молодежный реторан-гриль


Димуль...первые ассоциации: курочки-ципочки...либо конкурс среди гостей провести на лучшую походку( пусть модельками походят по подиуму или дорожке из баннера), на остренький клювик (пусть проявят острословие...или между собой ...или по тематическим карточкам-заданиям, или с тобой), на лучший загар....самую "грилистую").
И Go-Go выпусти двух "курочек".




> 5 кинозалов


здесь викторины...пусть по фразам или музыке узнают фильмы...а может конкурс с проектором - озвучка знакомых кадров из фильмов.




> в том числе 4D


Здесь обыграть "объём". Или надувных кукол выпустить или что-то связанное с движением ... типа конурса-танцевалки: робот, авто..и т.д....пуст оживляют.




> Пиццерия на 2 зала


Можно дать им возможность самим сформировать свою пиццу. заранее приготовить маленьки лепёшки теста и разные ингридиенты начинки - пусть фантазируют.
Или устроить мастер-класс от шеф-повара с угощением.




> детский развлекательный центр с детским же кафе


Ну а здесь персонажи-аниматоры нужны...пусть колбасятся с детьми, и в финале дискотека для детей...и конечно десерт в подарок!!! (Или купоны на автоматы номиналом рублей на 100)

Ещё бы лотарею в финале забабахать - с главными призами - скидки, карты любимого гостя, сертификаты на сумму....

Ну и почаще проговариват НАЗВАНИЕ))) прибавляя побольш прилагательных)))...особенно выводить на диалог гостей, чтоб из их уст звучали комплименты...желательно хором.

----------


## Крымчанка

*Ольга-63*,
 Оля, вот ссылочка
http://files.mail.ru/V54QN7 Здесь же и мужской вариант. Надеюсь, что пригодится. Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## чижик

> чижик,
> чуть-чуть изменю, можно?
> 
> Мир разноцветный, красочный, хранит Господь от бед!
> Пусть для Добра горит в пути всегда зеленый цвет!


Да конечно можно!  Буримэ, гы...

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет))) И в этой теме спрошу.
Хочу сделать 2 подборки песен:
1. позитивные, жизнеутверждающие, настраивающие на уверенность в себе, в своей красоте, успешности и т.д.
2. песни о нашем теле ... для разминки. Т.е. голова, шея, руки, ноги, попа, талия, грудь, приседания, наклоны. Например с попой глюкоза хорошо спела... вот бы и про другие части тела что-то восхваляющее....так чтоб человек разминался и радовался.

Очень прошу - посмотрите в своих закромах...благодарна любой помощи!!!!!! Спасибо)))

----------


## lezi

Девочки,какую сладость можно подобрать на букву У(кроме урюка потому как у нас его нет и Раюшкиного Узюма:biggrin:)И еще на Ь .Как с ним быть? Кто делает сладкую фамилию отзовитесь.

----------


## Наталюшка

*lezi*, Тань, у нас в хлебо-булочных есть такие завиточки сладкие называются улитки
*Медведик*, Лен, у меня только вертится пока - ну где же ручки, ну гду же ваши ручки...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
а еще у нее глаза - два брилианта в три карата

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
юрий лоза - Ах, какие ножки, до чего хороши

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Лена, первое. что прищло
Вирус - Ручки
Вирус - Ножки
руки вверх - ай-ай. девчонка, где взяла такие ножки
Лоза - Ах,  какие ножки

----------


## Наталюшка

Лен, за осиную талию, за улыбку усталую...

----------


## Apch-hi

Всем привет! Не знаю куда обратиться, поэтому пишу здесь: буквально вчера попросили провести дискотеку для начальной школы 1-4 класс всего 1 час (слава богу), говорят будет человек 120. Я сначала думала пойдем втроем, но суббота, все заняты и поэтому придется справляться вдвоем. Сейчас чего-то запаниковала, а справимся ли? Основная нагрузка будет конечно на мне. Да и думаю а в качестве кого нам придти. Сначала думала - персонажи (Пэппи, Красная шапка... пират?) а теперь думаю, может сказать что это у нас какой нибудь стартинейджер???? (и проводить танцевальные игры (делить из на группы наверное лучше 3 большие)Может кто-нибудь поделится опытом и своими соображениями на этот счет?

----------


## Наталюшка

*Медведик*,
http://music.ardor.ru/ ввела в поиск талия и выдал - попробуй...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
голову, ноги - тоже попробуй, может пригодится...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ой...  :Oj:  а поп там сколько... даже и волосатая есть..  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
форумчане, миленькие, ткните пожалуйста, где можно по налоговой что-то посмотреть...  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Наталюшка*,
спасибищееееее!!!! чего там только нет))) ищу!

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки,мальчики! Собираюсь сейчас на свадьбу. Решила глянуть свою подборку песен про *Алёну*...Ну какая же туфта...
 А ведь помню,что была когда -то славная песенка "_Я тебя своей Алёнушкой зову... Как прекрасна эта сказка на яву..."_Если у кого-то есть под рукой- киньте ,пожалуйста в скайп или на почту...
 Но это только если сразу.. Мне уже скоро выходить....

----------


## skomorox

*lezi*,



> какую сладость можно подобрать на букву У


купить конфеты, произведённые в Украине и сказать город, в котором они сделаны и подвести к тому что "Конфеты украинские"!:biggrin:

----------


## Наталюшка

Люда, счас кину

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*optimistka17*, Люда, лови на почте...

----------


## Alenajazz

Обращаюсь с просьбой! Что можно провести на свадьбе (не очень активное - помещение небольшое), связанное с числом 11? Это число культовое для этой свадьбы. Так получилось, что она будет проходить 11 числа 11 месяца и будет 11 гостей.

----------


## Медведик

*Alenajazz*,
может связать с их лото-зачением. Типа вся наша жизнь как лото интересна и непредсказуема.... в лото цифра 11 - барабанны палочки. Дать им эти палочки и пусть попробуют изобразить ритм их сердец при разных обстоятельствах (встреча, поцелуй, рука в руке)...

----------


## Alenajazz

> цифра 11 - барабанны палочки.


Очень интересная идея! спасибо! Буду думать! (только я сама там в роли .... ну ..ты меня поняла....)

----------


## Наталюшка

*Alenajazz*, 11- это барабанные палочки... может придумать какую-нибудь игру с лото, а вытащивший 11 - получает приз...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Alenajazz*,
Можно в математику поиграть символически . 11 - две единички, он и она. Если просто сложить , то будет число 2. Тоже хорошо. Вас теперь двое. Но если не складывать, а рядом поставить, чтобы всю жизнь вот так бок о бок, то и значение больше - 11. посмотреть ещё надо, что число 11 означает. Это так наброски, для развития мысли.

----------


## чижик

> Девочки,мальчики! Собираюсь сейчас на свадьбу. Решила глянуть свою подборку песен про Алёну.


была такая песня "ты сидишь за партой третьей, у окна сидишь в сторонке. И на целом белом свете нет другой такой девчёнки...". так вот, там об Алёнке речь, только я по поиску находить не умею, выбачайте:frown:

----------


## Сильва

*Наталюшка*,
 Тебе к Осинке надо, постучись...:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Наталюшка*,
тебе по налоговой?
Создала тему в корпоративах и выложила материал.
Еще песня есть, если надо- в скайп.

----------


## Donald

> 2. песни о нашем теле ... для разминки.


Жена, жена... какая встреча
А я тебя вначале не узнал
Жена, жена, я помню твои ПЛЕЧИ,
Я их всегда так нежно целовал...

Асмолов, кажется...

----------


## Зажигалочка

Ребят, помогите!!! Юбилей. Девушке 30 лет. Директор банка. Может какие идеи появятся?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый вечер всем!
Завтра провожу День именинника у дочки в классе. Кто-нибудь не поможет: найти бы песенку(или просто музычка это?незнаю, велено найти) из мульта "Розовая пантера". Поделитесь , пожалуйста!
И еще раз повторю свою просьбу: звуки шлепанья по лужам может есть у кого-нибудь?: :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Добрый вечер всем!
> Завтра провожу День именинника у дочки в классе. Кто-нибудь не поможет: найти бы песенку(или просто музычка это?незнаю, велено найти) из мульта "Розовая пантера". Поделитесь , пожалуйста!
> И еще раз повторю свою просьбу: звуки шлепанья по лужам может есть у кого-нибудь?:


http:/*************.com/files/0249f818u 
Эта подойдет?

----------


## Lorry

*myworld7*,



> "Розовая пантера". Поделитесь , пожалуйста!


... беги на почту .

----------


## Donald

> Ребят, помогите!!! Юбилей. Девушке 30 лет. Директор банка. Может какие идеи появятся?


Хм... а чем таким ОСОБЕННЫМ может отличаться юбилей работника банка от юбилея повара? Просто веселый День рождения для молодых людей с розыгрышами, играми и дискотекой! а по банковским делам... Ща гляну... 

Ну, есть кое что.... только у вас нет контактного мыла... Куды слать?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

http:/*************.com/files/58xmzy0gf

Это шаги по болоту, но почти как по лужам. Может кто-то из вас тоже по лужам шлепать будет, пригодится:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
*ЯАлекс*,
*Lorry*,
Девочки, спасибо!!!!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*ЯАлекс*,
 Саша, прости, если сможешь! Автоподписи нет - я тебя по случайности девочкой назвала! Спасибо большое! То, что надо! :Pivo:

----------


## Мисс Яркий Выбор

Дорогие форумчане! Появилась идея сделать праздник на льду. по замыслу он доожен проходить 3 января, когда людям после празднования заняться нечем. рабочее название "оранжевое настроение". хотелось бы все украсить в оранжевых тонах, на елке повесить апельсины.
идея: дети с родителями будут приходить на крытый каток, брать коньки на прокат или приносит свои (тогда плата за вход). будет звучать музыка, ведущая бедет проводить игры и конкурсы на люду. возможно выступление фигурной команды. хотелось бы пригласить шоу мыльных пузырей. у нас в городе такого не было.
может быть у кого-то есть идеи или наработки в этом плане???

----------


## Зажигалочка

Дмитрий, буду премного благодарна за любой материал по банкам. pismonatali@mail.ru.

----------


## Гвиола

Блин,переклинило. Не могу написать тост за дедушку и бабушек. Пишу,зачеркиваю. Нужно очень трогательно! Помогите!

----------


## manja

> Блин,переклинило. Не могу написать тост за дедушку и бабушек. Пишу,зачеркиваю. Нужно очень трогательно! Помогите!


Тост в честь бабушки и дедушки
Дорогие молодожены, дорогие гости! Родительское благословение в день бракосочетания - залог будущего согласия и счастья в семейной жизни. Но еще более редкое и счастливое благословение - это благословение дедушки и бабушки. На Востоке говорят: "Корона старца - дети его детей", однако мы пойдем еще дальше и изречем следующее: "Старец - сам корона для детей его детей".
Так пусть же долгие годы эта корона украшает, хранит и бережет наших молодоженов. Предлагаю поднять бокалы за здоровье и долголетие бабушки и дедушки молодоженов!

----------


## Гвиола

*manja*,Манечка,миллион поцелуев!!![img]http://s17.******info/9aa0b7ca42ddca3e6becbe29ecb1ef7a.gif[/img]

*Курочка*,*свадьба*,*Ольга 63*- СПАСИБИЩЕ
[img]http://s16.******info/fd8852bd45c5d8f7f1aab04e2d7bdca4.gif[/img]

----------


## Волшебники

> Дорогие молодожены, дорогие гости! Родительское благословение в день бракосочетания - залог будущего согласия и счастья в семейной жизни. Но еще более редкое и счастливое благословение - это благословение дедушки и бабушки. На Востоке говорят: "Корона старца - дети его детей", однако мы пойдем еще дальше и изречем следующее: "Старец - сам корона для детей его детей".
> Так пусть же долгие годы эта корона украшает, хранит и бережет наших молодоженов. Предлагаю поднять бокалы за здоровье и долголетие бабушки и дедушки молодоженов!


Я так же его, когда есть старшее поколение использую. Мой муж еще трогательную заставочку включает - получается очень  :Ok:

----------


## Нюся

Вай, вай, я на армянскую свадьбу( на половину русскую) потеряла Кадышева Течет ручей... У кого под рукой, родненькие скиньте, а то у армянских музыкантов ТАКАГО тю-тю :Aga:

----------


## Tajussa

*Нюся*,
Привет!  :flower: 
Ты вот сюда сходи *Народная (фольклорная и этническая музыка) или "зажигалки" народов мира!*, там пост №55 (последний пост на последней странице).
Удачи!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Уважаемые !Выручайте!Со своими ребятами-студентами готовимся к конкурсу "Молодёжные ритмы"(поём, танцуем и т.д.).Почти всё придумали, заклинило на сценках .Может  у кого-то есть такой материал?Если можно , то ....

----------


## Ладушка

*MarinaPotkina*,
 Обратитесь к нашему аксакалу - Ильичу. Он КВН-щик, и  кому-то помнится,  предлагал материал.

----------


## Курица

> " Мы пришли на юбилей к замечательному мужику, мужественному, ответственному, классному специалисту, отличному другу, любящему супругу-отцу, дедушк(?) большому поклоннику охоты и рыбалки...Плиз! Кто-нибудь!!___________


*Оль, может, так:*
ЧТО МОЖНО СКАЗАТЬ О НАШЕМ ЮБИЛЯРЕ? СОГЛАСНО ПРОВЕДЕННОГО СРЕДИ ЕГО  КРУГА ЗНАКОМЫХ СОЦИОЛОГИЧЕСКОГО ОПРОСА,  ОН МУЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ И ПРОСТО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ МУЖЧИНА,ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЙ И КЛАССНЫЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ НА РАБОТЕ,ВЕРНЫЙ, ПРОВЕРЕННЫЙ ВРЕМЕНЕМ, ДРУГ,ЛЮБЯЩИЙ МУЖ, ОТЕЦ И ДЕДУЩКА, ДА К ТОМУ ЖЕ ЕЩЕ ЗАЯДЛЫЙ ПОКЛОННИКИ РЫБАЛКИ И ОХОТЫ! 
Итак,
 встречаем аплодисментами- 
НАСТОЯЩИЙ, 100% МУЖЧИНА, наш ЮБИЛЯР, 
Иван Иваныч Иванов!

----------


## Donald

> Вай, вай, я на армянскую свадьбу


Вот тебе обещаная армянская "зажигалка". Тато Симанян - Анапати Арев

07-Тато Симанян _ Anapati arev.mp3.html

----------


## цветок

на мотив песни о летчиках ("Дождливым вечером..."): 

Сегодня вечером, вечером, вечером 
Без Александра, скажем прямо, делать нечего. 
Мы соберемся за столом, 
Бокалы полные нальем 
И за его здоровье песенку споем: 

Пора нам отметить, 
Пора отпраздновать, праздновать славный юбилей! 
И день этот встретить 
В большой компании родных, друзей! 

Пускай тебе не двадцать и не тридцать, пускай! 
Ты планку своей бодрости не опускай! 
Следить будем строго, 
От нас не скроешься, ты так и знай! 

Мы видим бравого, бравого, бравого 
Мужчину в теле, и красивого, нестарого,
Пусть чередой идут года, 
Но мы желаем, чтоб всегда 
Душа у Саши оставалась молода! 

Пора нам отметить, 
Пора отпраздновать, праздновать славный юбилей! 
Не часто мы вместе 
Большой компанией родных, друзей! 

Пускай уже ты дедушка для Жени, пускай! 
Влюбленных глаз с Людмилы нынче не спускай,
Еще можешь сына
Ты подарить жене, ты так и знай!

Сегодня вечером, вечером, вечером 
За подполковника мы выпьем - делать нечего! 
Мы выпьем раз, мы выпьем два 
За Александра все до дна, 
Но так, чтоб завтра не болела голова!

Пора нам отметить, 
Пора отпраздновать, праздновать славный юбилей! 
Не часто мы вместе 
Большой компанией родных, друзей!

Девочки,наши милые стихоплёты,помогите переделать этот куплет:
Пускай уже ты дважды дедушка,пускай!...А дальше не идёт,но следующие три строчки совсем не подходят,про жену надо совсем убрать.

Пускай уже ты дедушка для Жени, пускай! 
Влюбленных глаз с Людмилы нынче не спускай,
Еще можешь сына
Ты подарить жене, ты так и знай!
Заранее спасибо всем кто откликнется!
И ещё просьба,где найти то,под что её петь?

----------


## Курица

> И ещё просьба,где найти то,под что её петь?


http:/*************.com/ru/files/9p2twv2z3

Пора нам отметить, 
Пора отпраздновать, праздновать славный юбилей! 
Не часто мы вместе 
Большой компанией родных, друзей!
Пускай уже ты дважды дедушка,пускай!...
Ты в сердце лучше старости не запускай.
Сейчас ты   в расцвете 
Сил и возможностей-ты так и знай!

Лиль, может - т а к ?

----------


## maxcimum

На дня видела выложенные стишки про комп в стиле хайку. Два раза прошлась по Доске и один раз по Беседке - не нашла. поиск не помог((( У кого есть эта инфа? Думаю, может когда-нить для программистов обыграть можно будет...

----------


## shoymama

> У меня армянская свадьба


Ты песенки все-таки  вот эти послушай, может, что и пригодится
http://files.mail.ru/7T5ELP
Армения.mp3	
Днепров и ТАТА__Мама, не грусти.mp3	
Инчу__(на армянском языке).mp3	
Танец невесты - армянский .mp3

----------


## Tajussa

*maxcimum*,
привет!  :flower: 
вот тут то, что ты искала.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=4113
Удачи!

----------


## maxcimum

Tajussa, спасибо тебе огромное за помощь в поиске!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

У кого какие варианты  заготовок "без прилагательных" помогите   пожалуйста найти . Потерял свои :Tu:

----------


## Анжелла

Толяныч! У меня есть, но примитивные, я сто лет не проводила, но может пойдет...
…………………………Максим  и …………………...…………Ксения!  В

этот …………………………..день Вашего…………………..бракосочетания, 

Вы самые ………………люди на земле, а мы - самые ……………..…гости

на Вашей…………………………свадьбе! Мы хотим пожелать, чтобы в

Вашем доме цвели ………………………. улыбки, слышался

 ………………………смех, раздавались ……………………….поцелуи. Для 

… ……………...счастья нужно, чтобы у мужа была ………………………… 

работа, а у жены …………………………настроение. чтобы муж делал жене 

… ………………. подарки и давал ……………………. указания,  а жена  

проявляла  о  муже ……………………………заботу. Желаем, чтобы у Вас 

были … ……………………..отношения  с  тестем и свекром , а так  же  

…………………………………………..отношения с тещей и свекровью. 

Пусть всегда когда  Вы приходите в свой………………………….. дом, 

всегда ждут … …………………новости, ……………………………радости 

и не ждут ………………………огорчения и ………………….неприятности. 


Ваши……………………..родные и…………………друзья!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
В этот-….……………….вечер, когда на ………………….небе,

горят…………….. …..звёзды, за этим …………………..столом,

 в этом ………………….доме, собрались…………………дамы,

и не менее…………………….кавалеры, чтобы поздравить

…………… ………………Алексея Алексеевича с днём рождения!

Желаем …………………..здоровья,…………………….счастья,

………………………….....дней,…………………………любви, а так 

 же…………………………………успехов.

Сегодня в честь вас ………………Алексей Алексеевич, 

будут звучать ……………….песни,………………поздравления.

 Все будут дарить…………………………………….. подарки и 

пить …………………………………………..водку.

 На Вашем ………………юбилее будут звучать …………………

шутки………………..тосты и…………………………речи.

 Ещё раз поздравляем……………………Алексея Алексеевича!

И  пусть  у  вас  будет всё………………………!

Ваши………………………..родные и…………………друзья!

----------


## Анатольевна

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Кто знает, скажите пожалуйста: у татарских юбилеев есть какие-то национальные особенности?
Обычно на юбилеях я этим не заморачиваюсь, но позвонила заказчица, спросила какая программа у меня, и вплетаю ли я в программу национальные элементы?:eek:
В понедельник встречаемся, надо рассказать будет...
Музыка татарская есть у ди-джея, ну певца могу пригласить, который на татарском петь будет - а что ещё, не знаю... :Tu: 
Помогите, пожалуйста, кто может! :flower:

----------


## чижик

Мальчики и днвочки! Кто поможет? Мне нужна картинка с новогодней тематикой, в качестве фона для объявления о проведении встречи Нового года.Картинка, где было-бы много светлого (даже белого) фона,чтобы текст объявления можно было написать.Я во всяких картинках-фотошопах - полный чайник, киньте в меня чем-нибудь, а? Кто ж поможет, как не родной форум! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

Инесса! :flower:  Вот сколько тут живу и не разу не слышала, чтоб были особенности по юбилею. Они любят чтоб для них пели, танцевать, иногда любят просто посидеть. И ужасно любят с открыток поздравления читать..., но может у девчат не так.  :Aga: 
Если надо, то татарские песни кину, под которые они любят танцевать. Мы кстати уже тоже.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Мальчики и днвочки! Кто поможет? Мне нужна картинка с новогодней тематикой, в качестве фона для объявления о проведении встречи Нового года.Картинка, где было-бы много светлого (даже белого) фона,чтобы текст объявления можно было написать.Я во всяких картинках-фотошопах - полный чайник, киньте в меня чем-нибудь, а? Кто ж поможет, как не родной форум!


Тут не подходит? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808&page=126

----------


## Анатольевна

> Вот сколько тут живу и не разу не слышала, чтоб были особенности по юбилею


Анжелла,  :flower:  так вот и я озадачилась... По свадьбам знаю кое-что (так, по верхушкам), а про юбилей впервые услышала.

----------


## Анжелла

Инесса, не слыхала я не разу, а если что она хочет так у нее спроси. музыку сегодня если надо кину через скайп.

----------


## Jenik25

Мальчики и днвочки! Кто поможет? Мне нужна картинка с новогодней тематикой, в качестве фона для объявления о проведении встречи Нового года.Картинка, где было-бы много светлого (даже белого) фона,чтобы текст объявления можно было написать.Я во всяких картинках-фотошопах - полный чайник, киньте в меня чем-нибудь, а? Кто ж поможет, как не родной форум!

Чижик, какой адрес? Могу прислать мои прошлогодние объявления. А текст там легко можно свой написать.

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте,дорогие!
  Вчера приезжали  ко мне  друзья-свидетели которые будут на предстоящей свадьбе. И  при разговоре предупредили. что будут воровать жениха.  Такого у меня ещё не было.  Какими  конкурсами можно его выкупить ? При том, что выкупать будут свидетельница, невеста и её подружки?

----------


## maknata

> Здравствуйте, коллеги!
> Кто знает, скажите пожалуйста: у татарских юбилеев есть какие-то национальные особенности?


Инесса! Я 3-го октября проводила татарский юбилей.Вернее он был украино-татарский. Т.е. юбилярша сама татарка, но вышла замуж за украинца и большую часть прожила тут. Но приезжали её сёстры с семьями из Казани. Муж старшей сестры там имеет какой то титул - не то ака, не то ага, то ли ещё как то, я не совсем разобрала, но какой то уважаемый человек. Так вот он сначала сидел с твердокаменнм лицом, потом развеселился, и в конце высоко оценил мою работу. Я тоже перерыла весь интернет в поисках инфы по татарским юбилеям, но ничего не нашла. Тогда я пошла проще - оттолкнулась от сабантуя. Это главный татарский праздник, вродь как сначала был праздником весны, посева, потом стал праздником урожая. Юбилярша у нас можно сказать ещё только-только начинает жить, значит в душе у неё ещё весна, поэтому и устроим тут весёлый праздник сабантуй. А так как он состоит из двух частей, то и мы не будем отходить от традиций. Итак, первая часть это сбор даров. Вот и приступим. ( как то интуитивно я сказала что после звёздной дорожки дарим только цветы, а подарки будем дарить уже за столом, оказалось что у татар так и принято). Дальше всем гостям давала слово, они её поздравляли и дарили подарки. А потом у нас был "майдан" - вторая часть сабантуя, где мы танцевали и играли в разнообразные игры. И после каждого застолья я приглашала гостей не на танцевальную площадку, а на майдан. ( Украинцам это тоже нравилось, потому что на украинском "майдан" значит "площадь", да и вообще в украинском языке очень много слов татарского происхождения, вот я и вворачивала всё время породнение двух народов:wink:). Очень хорошо прошёл момент, когда я сказала, что типа хотела бы научиться татарскому языку, коль наши языки так схожи, и типа выучила несколько слов по татарски, а вы мне скажите, правильно ли я их выучила? Ну и дальше поехали смешные переводы от Танюши Курицы. Я сначала спрашивала "А вот как по татарски будет то-то и то то? Они отвечают, а я говорю - "Ой, а у меня получилось вот так." Если нужны эти переводы - маякни, найдём, или у Танюши спроси, а то я сейчас на второй день свадьбы поеду....

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои нужна помощь ... 
*на серебряной свадьбе к молодоженам придет ангел и подарит им серебряную розу - загвоздка в том, что сказать ангелу*, может четверостишие или что-то в прозе про любовь, про ангелов ... я в жутком замешательстве ... все что читаю не нравится или немного не то, что хотелось бы ...
*еще вопрос - какой тост за любовь сказать*, я всегда в прозе говорю, подскажите какую-нибудь притчу, пожалуйста ... знаю, что на форуме много всего, но я не знаю что лучше подойдет ...
*и в заключении - как преподнести семейный очаг*  - его будут зажигать молодые, а свечи им передадут их дети - нужны слова, чтоб слезы на глазах появились, я всегда этого на свадьбах добиваюсь, но для юбилея у меня слова немного не те ...
надеюсь на вашу отзывчивость ... :rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

*altergot*,
 Оля, я тоже готовлюсь к серебряной свадьбе. Выходи в скайп.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
А у меня наоборот,  столько моментов  которые могут  привести к слезам, но у меня задача  обойтись без этого. Старший сын умер. Остался младший. Ему 18,  ищу песню на танец с сыном.  "Мамины глаза" - Гвердцители или Газманова "Мама" - классные и сильные, но... . Сама сейчас слушаю - реву. Наверное  остановлюсь  на   классической "Besame mucho".

----------


## shoymama

Я послала, Ладушка. Послушай, может понравится?

----------


## вокся

> И  при разговоре предупредили. что будут воровать жениха.  Такого у меня ещё не было.  Какими  конкурсами можно его выкупить ?


не знаю, что необходимо в таких случаях делать "по технологии",но могу рассказать, как с этим однажды я столкнулась лично. На своей свадьбе:biggrin:.
Друзья жениха оказались нестандартными (мне б ещё в день свадьбы об этом задуматься...но не об этом речь). Как положено, все гости, невеста морально и физически готовились к похищению невесты. Когда я вернулась в зал в окружении охраны после припудривания носика, оказалось, что весь вечер охотились не на меня. Новоиспечённого супруга уволокли в учительскую (гуляли в школе). Были высланы послы от "Братского союза" с требованиями доказать, что жениха отдают друганы в хорошие, достойные руки. В доказательство я должня была из ничего сделать 1)комплексный обед на 8 персон (жених + друзья), 
2) зная, что жить мы будем в мааааааленьком домике, где была кухня и комнатка, я должна была на 6 кухонных квадратах поставить стол, сервированный на 8 персон и организовать спальные места для 7ми, как минимум, человек (жениха отпускади спать ко мне:biggrin:)
3)до третьего пункта мы не дошли, потому как среди моих родственников был один очень умный человек, который каждому похитителю просто дал по бутылочке хорошего коньячка и на том и разошлись, все счастливые и довольные.
Тамада, сама  не ожидавшая такого развития событий, очень здорово потом подколола друзей, что они повелись в очередной раз на бутылку, бла-бла-бла... И в отместку, они своровали меня минут через 30. Но это уже другая история))))

----------


## КовалеваСВ

*tolyanich*,
 Взято на форуме.
ПОДСТАВЛЯЕМ ПРИЛАГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ
Патриархальную размеренность ___ жизни нашего ___ города всколыхнуло ___ событие, итогом которого стала сегодняшняя ___ свадьба. Мы празднуем бракосочетание ___ невесты и ___ жениха. 
Познакомились молодожены в ___ апреле, когда в ___ город прилетели ___ грачи, с крыш побежали ___ капели. И вот теперь сидят наши ___ новобрачные, прижавшись друг к другу, за ___ столом, усыпанным ___ фруктами, ___ цветами, ___ монетами. С ним рядышком - ___ мать и ___ отец ___ невесты (теперь они уже ___ теща и ___ тесть), а также ___ мать и ___ отец ___ жениха (теперь уже ___ свекровь и ___ свекор). Вы обратите внимание на их ___ лица! Еще бы! Ведь ___ отец приобрел ___ дочь, а мать ___ сына. Кажется, так говориться в русской ___ пословице. И мы все, приглашенные на это ___ торжество ____ гости, радуемся созданию ____ семьи. Мы слышим приветствие ____ свидетельницы. Она желает ____ молодоженам ____ жизни на долгие годы. "Горько, горько" - скандируют ____ гости. "Горько!" - кричат свидетели, "Горько!" - шепчут родители. Самый дорогой и ____ гость пожелал ____ молодым, чтоб "Горько!" было только на ____ свадьбе, а в ____ жизни чтоб не было горько нисколько. А ____ гость со стороны ____ невесты поздравляет ____ жениха с ____ добычей и предупреждает, что сезон охоты на таких ____ невест, как наша, отныне для него закрыт. При этом он сообщает, что в скором будущем поможет забронировать ____ место в ____ роддоме для рождения ____ близнецов. ____ бабушки обещают вынянчить ____ внуков и даже ____ правнуков столько, сколько ____ дети подбросят. ____ сотрудники ____ жениха желают ____ новобрачным дожить до свадьбы золотой, а ____ сотрудники ____ невесты дали такой ____ наказ жениху: 
Помни твердо: змий зеленый - Враг семьи, а посему 
Проникать в очаг семейный Запрети навек ему. 
Теперь же в самый раз крикнуть "Горько!", а затем сказать спасибо ____ невесте, что не отказала ____ жениху, иначе он сгорел бы от любви, и спасибо ____ новобрачному, что он отважился жениться на этой ____ красавице. Опустошим ____ бокалы ____ вина и пожелаем ____ новобрачным счастья. пусть жизнь ваша, наши дорогие, течет как ____ ручеек - чисто, весело и спокойно! ____ любви вам и ____ судьбы!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*чижик*,
http://*********org/52307.jpg
http://*********org/53331.jpg

----------


## Djazi

> ищу песню на танец с сыном


Ладушка,  я на танец мамы с сыном выбрала песню Мама_Стаса Михайлова. Вроде никто не плачет.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Анатольевна*
Инесса. мне приходилось сталкиваться с татарскими юбилеями. Обычно, они гуляют большими компаниями. т.к приглашают всех родственников. В семье у них всегда есть старший, всеми уважаемый человек, которого все бесприкословно слушаются. И первое слово, конечно, должно быть дано ему. Порядок поздравлений тоже очень чёткий, по старшинству, по значимости. А в остальном обычный юбилей. Очень любят танцевать под свою музыку. Если кто-то с инструментом будет - тут уж и песни и пляски. только держись. Да, у них всегда ещё столик отдельный накрыт с чаем и сладостями. Постоянно там кто-то угощается.

----------


## Ладушка

*Djazi*,
Оля. спасибо! :flower: 
 Это песня от взрослого сына, я её тоже использую.  Здесь  не совсем тот случай.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Анжелла, Ира-Ветерок, Наташа-Макната,*
Спасибо! У меня это не первый татарский юбилей, просто впервые меня таким вопросом озадачили. Вы меня успокоили! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ладушка*,
Ладушка, а мне вот что пришло в голову. Раз у тебя этот момент, как правильно назвать, на грани. Старший сын умер и душевный момент о маме может вызвать  реакцию ненужную. Что если его сделать весёлым и с юмором. Песенка мамонтёнка мне вспомнилась. Какой-то образ слегка придать сыну, ну уши, что-ли большие сделать. И пусть под эту песенку выйдет и сыграет роль. Заодно м потанцуют.:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, здорово! Там и компания будет  весёлая.  Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## orhideya

Привет  всем!Девченки   объясните   как  выстовлять  фотки.

----------


## shoymama

> Привет  всем!Девченки   объясните   как  выстовлять  фотки.


Как загрузить изображение
Адрес для загрузки фото  http://www.radikal.ru/
Нажимаешь «Обзор» находишь картинку в своем компьютере, затем нажимаешь «Загрузить» и ждешь.
Появится загруженная картинка и под ней – несколько строчек. Копируешь «картинка в тексте» (вторая сверху)  или «превью - увеличение по клику» и добавляешь в текст.

----------


## Jenik25

> еще вопрос - какой тост за любовь сказать, я всегда в прозе говорю, подскажите какую-нибудь притчу, пожалуйста ... знаю, что на форуме много всего, но я не знаю что лучше подойдет ...
> и в заключении - как преподнести семейный очаг - его будут зажигать молодые, а свечи им передадут их дети - нужны слова, чтоб слезы на глазах появились, я всегда этого на свадьбах добиваюсь, но для юбилея у меня слова немного не те ...
> надеюсь на вашу отзывчивость ...



Любовь - какое великое и многогранное слово! Каждому она дарит свой свет, дает спасение, наделяет мудростью. "А что такое любовь?" - мудрецы спросили однажды у Бога. Бог взял одно яблоко, разломил на две части и бросил половинки в разные стороны, сказав: "Вот когда эти две половинки соединятся - это и будет любовь!"
Татьяна и Алексей, 25 (или столько-то) лет назад вы встретили друг друга, нашли свои половинки в таком огромном и необъятном мире, соединились ваши сердца, судьбы, на двоих одна радость, одна печаль, одно дыхание, один ритм сердца, одна всеобъемлющая любовь и одна судьба. И пусть любовь всегда сопровождает и оберегает вашу семью. За любовь!

Очаг (может пригодятся слова)
Семейный очаг вы зажгли давно и каждый день делитесь его теплом со своими родными и близкими, но есть особые минуты в нашей жизни, когда очаг семьи может заряжаться теплом любви и от этого становиться ещё ярче и сильнее, как, например, сейчас в день вашего свадебного юбилея. И он способен зажечь в сердцах людей доброту, тепло, нежность и любовь, от этого огонь очага становится крепче и пусть так будет всегда, и свет его никогда не меркнет…

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Друзья, уже всё обыскала. Помогите пожалуйста! Мне нужна музыка (мин.) на песню "Помню, я ещё молодушкой была" Очень на вас надеюсь!*
jenik25@mail.ru

----------


## Ладушка

*Jenik25*,
 У меня только караочный вариант, "Молодушки" но в мп3 варианте есть, надо?

----------


## Милос

> Мальчики и днвочки! Кто поможет? Мне нужна картинка с новогодней тематикой, в качестве фона для объявления о проведении встречи Нового года.Картинка, где было-бы много светлого (даже белого) фона,чтобы текст объявления можно было написать.Я во всяких картинках-фотошопах - полный чайник, киньте в меня чем-нибудь, а? Кто ж поможет, как не родной форум!


не  нашла  твой  почтовый  адрес,у  меня  медленно   грузится,проще  отправить  по  почте,напиши,вышлю :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> на серебряной свадьбе к молодоженам придет ангел и подарит им серебряную розу - загвоздка в том, что сказать ангелу,


ну я бы начала о том, что серебро -это металл от Бога, потому что серебра боится нечистая сила, серебром очищают воду,  и если люди прожили вместе до серебряного юбилея, значит они прошли все испытания, поэтому Бог им и дарует серебряный цветок, которым они смогкт защитить от всех бед и невзгод не только себя, но и своих детей и внуков.
Что касаемо тоста или притчи о любви.. Может тебе подойдёт то что я пользую уже лет 15?.. Ну ндравится оно мне:biggrin:
"Однажды юноша и девушка решили обменяться колцами на высокой горе, чтобы засвидетельствовали их союз солнце и облака, чтобы спели гимн их любви птицы парящие высоко в небе. Взобрались они на гору, и толко парень собрался надеть кольцо на палец любимой, как налетел сильный ветер, вырвал кольцо из рук и бросил его в глубокую пропасть. И сказал юноша своей девушке"Подожди меня здесь, а я быстро спущусь вниз и поищу кольцо" Девушка осталась ждать, юноша отправился на поиски.Прошёл день.. неделя.. месяцы.. годы.. Девушка ждала , а злой ветер трепал её косы, обветривал её заплаканные глаза, но она ждала! Через много-много лет, на закате дня, когда солнце уже устало обогревать землю, и злой ветер улетел искать себе новые жертвы на гору поднялся юноша с кольцом. И увидел перед собой седую старуху. Но он знал и верил, что его любимая должна стоять на этом месте. Подошёл он к этой старухе, одел на палец кольцо и вруг превратилась старуха в юную и прекрасную девушку, в ту, которую он любил!
Так давайте же поднимем бокалы, за то чувство, которое делает нас вечно молодыми, выпьем за любовь!" (иногда, когда меня сильно на лирику пробивает я могу ещё потрепаться о том, что в глазах любящего человека любимый образ отражается раз и навсегда, и тот кто нас любит видит нас всё тем же милым, юным созданием, точно так же как и мы своих любимых видим всё теми  красивыми мальчиками, которые так робко дарили цветы. И неважно сколько пройдёт лет, главное - если мы любим, то в глазах друг друга мы будем всегда такими, как тогда, когда любовь нечаянно нагрянула:wink:)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Какими конкурсами можно его выкупить ?


Ладушка. иди на почту

----------


## Милос

> Мне нужна картинка с новогодней тематикой,


встречай  на  почте..
Люди добрые  помогите,кто-нибудь  сталкивался  с  проведением  корпоратива  банковских  работников?... у  меня первый  раз  заказ в  кафе на  40  человек(все  дамы!:( ) 12  ноября  день работника Сбербанка России...не  знаю  что  и  делать ..  что  им  спеть...игры  ладно  еще..танцы  цветные  всегда  идут  на  ура...но  надо  как-то  связать  с  профессией...,ума  не  приложу...помогите,кто  чем  может,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,буду  благодарна  любым  идеям.Сейчас  пойду  встречаться с  зав.сберкассы...мондраж  бьет ...честное  слово...наверно  не  справлюсь :(

----------


## Ладушка

Скажите пожалуйста. По проведению новогодней ночи вопросы.  Как обычно происходит.  С какого время начало и когда заканчиваете обычно?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ладушка*,
 Если ты имеешь в виду ресторан или кафе, то начинаем часов в 22.00. и заканчиваем в 1.00-2.00.Это программа с ведущей.

----------


## Гвиола

У нас начало в 22.00 заканчивается...сколько часов оплатят. Новый Год-почасовая работа!

----------


## Анатольевна

> корпоратива  банковских  работников


Проведи с ними "Стричь купюры", аукцион валют мира...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> С какого время начало и когда заканчиваете обычно?


У меня обычно сбор назначают на 22, начало, пока соберутся, в 22.30 - 23.00 и до 3.00 программа моя. Дальше - танцы до упаду и развозка на быках...:biggrin:

----------


## чижик

Не могу придумать продукт питания на букву "Е", могУщий продаваться в продуктовом магазине. или из сопутствующих товаров...У кого фантазия работает? подскажите,а?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Еда.... любая....

----------


## ПУХОВА

*чижик*,
 Е-ежевика
(варенье ежевичное, чай, сок и т.д.)

----------


## Касатик

> Не могу придумать продукт питания на букву "Е",


Ежевика не пойдет?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Скажите пожалуйста. По проведению новогодней ночи вопросы.  Как обычно происходит.  С какого время начало и когда заканчиваете обычно?


У нас начало обычно 23-00 или 23-30 и до 3-00 а дискотека  где то до 5, 6 
смотря где проходит мероприятие (город или за городом)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> в корпоратива  банковских  работников?... :(


Вспомнил вопрос викторины
•Города Владивосток, Новгород, Красноярск, Санкт-Петербург, Москва и Архангельск, Ярославль. Через некоторое время Владивосток и Новгород исчезли. Какой следующий город? (Хабаровск –5000 рублей Купюры с видами городов)

----------


## Donald

*Милос*,
Дорогая Милос...ка... Людмила!
Не перенапрягайтесь! Не понимаю, почему наш брат. особенно впервые сталкиваясь с компактным собранием людей одной профессии (ассенизаторами, медработниками, банковскими и другими сотрудниками) часто забывает, что это в первую очередь люди, и они пришли праздновать, а не. например, даже в шуточной форме снова, как и на работе, делать вклады, сводить дебет с кредитом и совершать иные банковские операции, ломая голову над викторинами из проффесионализмов? Зайдите в любой банк - это же милые (чессслово, как мужик говорю!) девушки, женщины, иногда, правда, мужики попадаются(но тут уж вам виднее, как они...)! Так отметьте вначале момент принадлежности их к этой работе, ну. в течение вечера слова какие то, ну стихи(только, Бога ради, коро-о-отенькие и яркие!) вот и всё! А потом вы сами увидите, что балдеют они и танцуют не как ассенизаторы или библиотекари, а как нормальные девчонки и мальчишки, балдеют, как ЛЮДИ!!! Вот и всё! И не нужно мандражировать!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Не могу придумать продукт питания на букву "Е", могУщий продаваться в продуктовом магазине. или из сопутствующих товаров...У кого фантазия работает? подскажите,а?


Е-100 - Е-199- Красители
Е-200 - Е-299- Консерванты
Е-300 - Е-399- Антиоксиданты
Е-400 - Е-599- Стабилизаторы, эмульгаторы
Е-600 - Е-699- Усилители вкуса и аромата
Е-900 - Е-999- Антифламинги, пеногасители, и другие вещества

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *Милос*,
> Зайдите в любой банк - это же милые (чессслово, как мужик говорю!) девушки, женщины, 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*





> Люди добрые  помогите  ... все  дамы!:...мондраж  бьет ...честное  слово...наверно  не  справлюсь :(


Вот в чем  различие:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

*ЯАлекс*,
А... ну да!   :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

> начинаем часов в 22.00. и заканчиваем в 1.00-2.00.Это программа с ведущей.


 Везёт вам, как у вас всё-таки мало по времени работают! А у нас начинать надо в 8 вечера, а заканчивать в 3 ночи! Это только ведущий. А ещё потом до 6 утра дискотека.

----------


## вокся

> 12  ноября  день работника Сбербанка России...не  знаю  что  и  делать ..


а http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105433 ?
Стричь купюры уже предлагали... Можно "заколачивать деньги"...

Девочки-мальчики! В Беседке есть от меня вопросик... Прореагируйте, пжаааа... :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,кто-то мне уже подсказывал,как зажечь семейный очаг с бабушками и дедушками. Скопировала,а у себя найти не могу. Помню,что-то про свечи "мудрость", "любовь" и т.д. Напомните,пожалуйста!

----------


## Милос

> *Милос*,
> Дорогая Милос...ка... Людмила!
> Не перенапрягайтесь!  И не нужно мандражировать!


Ребята!Какое  вам  СПАСИБО,не  выразить  словами! :flower: Столько  материала...я  от  счастья  на  десятом  небе:smile:Огромное  спасибо ВСЕМ!ВСЕМ!ВСЕМ!Сегодня  встретилась  с  заведующей банка,будут пять  дочерних  отделений ,вообщем  Дмитрий,ты  прав,на   работе  особо  зацикливаться  не  стоит,они  готовы  отрываться....меня это  успокоило...поддержка  среди  клиентов  есть, готовы  участвовать  и  помогать  во  всем,я  уже   хоть  в  этом  спокойна,а  тут  еще  и  столько  откликов  на  мою  просьбу-призыв...Ребята спасибо  еще  раз Воксе,Donald-Дмитрию,ЯАлексу,Анатольевне,Курочке,Victoria?Koshka-mp-p   за  ваши  материалы  и  наработки...теперь  осталось  мне  подлечиться  и  за  дело...обещаю  отчитаться  как  все  прошло,возьму  с  собой  фотик:)ВСЕМ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Я к вам за помощью!
Обычно у меня очаг зажигают мамы молодожёнов.Но у жениха год назад мама погибла и для него это очень больная тема! Подскажите,как можно красиво, трогательно зажечь очаг, но так , чтобы не причинить боли жениху?

   И вторая просьба! На день милиции заказали корпоратив участковые инспектора.Но я у них в прошлом году уже проводила! Подкиньте, пожалуйста идейки , у кого какие есть!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Обычно у меня очаг зажигают мамы молодожёнов


Пусть зажигает мама невесты и крестная мама жениха, например....или бабушка...

----------


## optimistka17

> как можно красиво, трогательно зажечь очаг, но так , чтобы не причинить боли жениху?


 С обеих сторон пусть зажигают бабушки, если они есть... А мама невесты пусть рядышком стоит...

----------


## Анжелла

Я в этот раз вынесла сама. Мама жениха напилась.

----------


## shoymama

А я вообще даю это делать самим молодым. Это семья ИХ и очаг - ИХ. Пусть зажгут и сами берегут.

----------


## syaonka

> Пусть зажигает мама невесты и крестная мама жениха, например....или бабушка...





> С обеих сторон пусть зажигают бабушки, если они есть... А мама невесты пусть рядышком стоит...


К сожалению , нет ни бабушек, ни крёстных!
У невесты-мама и папа , а у жениха только папа.



> А я вообще даю это делать самим молодым.


Я тоже подумпала о таком варианте!  :Aga:

----------


## чижик

> Е-100 - Е-199- Красители
> Е-200 - Е-299- Консерванты
> Е-300 - Е-399- Антиоксиданты
> Е-400 - Е-599- Стабилизаторы, эмульгаторы
> Е-600 - Е-699- Усилители вкуса и аромата
> Е-900 - Е-999- Антифламинги, пеногасители, и другие вещества


О, блин! как же я сама не догадалась!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Девочки, спасибо за ежевику - хорошая идея. :Ok:

----------


## Donald

> С обеих сторон пусть зажигают бабушки, если они есть... А мама невесты пусть рядышком стоит...


Абсолютно согласен!!! Это лучший выход. И если вторая мама адекватна - она поймет...

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
*syaonka*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98836

----------


## maknata

> Подскажите,как можно красиво, трогательно зажечь очаг, но так , чтобы не причинить боли жениху?


Ириш, вот я бы сделала так : "Когда к человеку приходит любовь, в его сердце загорается огонёк , робкий и несмелый, но его отблески уже видны в глазах человека. Именно так, любящие сердца и находят друг друга - именно этот огонь любви не даёт им потеряться среди бури и мглы, утонуть в волнах мирской суеты, затеряться среди миллионной толпы. Глаза любящего человека, как маяк в бушующем океане, будут излучать свет и теплоту. Посмотрите на наших молодоженов (в это время поставила бы их в разных концах зала со свечками) - их глаза светятся счастьем и любовью, они уже нашли друг друга (сходятся к очагу), так пусть же огонь двух сердец сейчас сольётся воедино и зажжет общий семейный очаг, который будет согревать их семью, их детей, внуков, правнуков и всех, кто им близок и дорог. И никакие бури не смогут его погасить, потому что очаг будет гореть, пока горят любовью сердца. А любовь вечна! (тут бы я врубила "Вечную любовь":wink:)

----------


## Tajussa

> Обычно у меня очаг зажигают мамы молодожёнов.Но у жениха год назад мама погибла и для него это очень больная тема! Подскажите,как можно красиво, трогательно зажечь очаг, но так , чтобы не причинить боли жениху?


а я в такой ситуации прошу всех гостей встать коридором , молодые вдвоем держат "очаг" и идут по коридору, гости, с двух сторон по очереди говорят одно слово-пожелание (сначала одна сторона, потом другая), что они считают самым главным в семейной жизни,и передают свечу друг другу. Когда все гости высказались (молодые дошли до конца коридора, и повернулись к гостям), те , кто ближе стоит к молодым зажигают от этих свечей "очаг"... а однажды получилось так, что стоящие первыми в коридоре гости, прикоснулись свечами к "Очагу", и потом все гости, произнося свои пожелания, касались пламенем уже горящего "Очага". 
вот как-то так....
Удачи!

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

> Я тоже подумпала о таком варианте!


У молодых в руках две свечи высокие и одна широкая на столе. (После зажжения высокие свечи тоже остаются на столе, т.к. огонь сердец каждого из них продолжает гореть.... Это тоже можно прокомментировать.)

"У вас в руках свечи, которые символизируют вашу индивидуальноть, ваше "Я". Ещё до того как вы встретились в душе каждого из вас горел огонь. Сегодня, в день, когда вы решили стать единным целым должен загореться ваш общий, пока ещё не смелый огонёк... Объедините огонь своих свечей, фителёк к фительку, и только вместе зажгите эту свечу.

Вот и зажёгся очаг новой молодой семьи, аплодисменты гости! Ребята, ну а мы желаем вам, чтобы вы грелись возле этого огонька не только вдвоём. Чтобы его тепла хватило вашим детям, которые появятся у вас в скором будущем, чтобы его тепла хватило всем вашим многочисленным родственникам, друзьям и кто бы не вошёл в ваш дом, чтобы тепла этого огонька хватило для всех."

Может что пригодиться. У меня была подобная история. Только невеста была круглой сиротой.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Скажите пожалуйста. По проведению новогодней ночи вопросы.  Как обычно происходит.  С какого время начало и когда заканчиваете обычно?


А мы так до 6 утра работаем в новогоднюю ночь...

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[QUOTE=Милос]Люди добрые  помогите,кто-нибудь  сталкивался  с  проведением  корпоратива  банковских  работников?... у  меня первый  раз  заказ в  кафе на  40  человек(все  дамы!:( ) 12  ноября  день работника Сбербанка России...не  знаю  что  и  делать ..  что  им  спеть...игры  ладно  еще..танцы  цветные  всегда  идут  на  ура...но  надо  как-то  связать  с  профессией...,ума  не  приложу...помогите,кто  чем  может,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,буду  благодарна  любым  идеям.Сейчас  пойду  встречаться с  зав.сберкассы...мондраж  бьет ...честное  слово...наверно  не  справлюсь :(

Только что в теме корпоративы читала сценарий для банковских работников. Страница 20 если не ошибаюсь. Сходите - посмотрите эту тему. Там много всего интересного.

----------


## syaonka

*maknata*
*Tajussa*,
*Пеструшка Веселушка*,
 Спасибо вам большое за отклик! В этот раз попробую вариант Наташи-maknata!
Я вас люблю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## orsia

Народ, хэлп!!! Что можно сделать в МЕДИЦИНСКОМ квн-е на антикризисную тему????

----------


## Сильва

*syaonka*,
 До того, как я попала на форум и прочувствовала иначе, у меня свечи зажигали вообще люди из гостей, переодетыми богами. Выходили под мой текст, под соответствующую музыку, зажигали две свечи на столе молодых, Гименей одевал наручники. С одной стороны - весело, за первым столом - уже переодевалки, а когда-то мне жених после свадьбы сказал: "Знаете, когда он к нам с этими кольцами подошёл - мурашки по коже пробежали, до меня дошло, насколько всё серьёзно и ответственно..." Обычно гости встречают это овациями.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Дорогие, нужна помощь-совет. У меня именинница-46 лет,хочет хорошо отпраздновать день рождение. Просит сказку. Я перечитала, но что-то не могу определиться на какой-то. Напишите, можно в личку, кто уже проводил сказки и они удут хорошо. Моя дама без мужа, дети - сын и дочь.

----------


## maknata

> Народ, хэлп!!! Что можно сделать в МЕДИЦИНСКОМ квн-е на антикризисную тему????


:biggrin:У меня бы Гипократ, которому медики давали клятву, стоял бы с кожаной плёткой, а-ля садо-мазо, и контролировал бы медиков во всём - нету денег на медикаменты? Травки -грибочки собирайте!Клятву давали? "не навреди" заповедь знаете?На себе проверяйте, сукины дети! (ну и наелись они грибочкоффф...:biggrin:) - дальше полёт фантазии об идеальной медицине, а кому то идеальные больные привиделись.. Вообще тема галюников благодатная тема - такого напридумывать можно!:biggrin:

----------


## чижик

буквально пару страниц назад, но не помню. в какой теме. кто -то выкладывал инфу, что в Союзе можно было купить за копейку. за две ит.д  Не помните. люди, где это было?

----------


## maknata

*чижик*,
 Пересмотри тему "Ретро" и "встречи выпускников" - я такое проводила, но из того, что помню сама:
1 коп. - коробка спичек, 3 медиатора (дитё самодеятельности помнит:wink:), кусочек хлеба в школьной столовой, стакан газводы без сиропа
2 коп. - тетрадь 12 листов,
3 коп. карандаш, тетрадь с промокашкой 18 листов, булочка, стакан кваса, стакан газировки с сиропом,резиновое изделие №2:wink:
5 коп. - пирожок с повидлом
7 коп. - фруктовое мороженое, брикет киселя, стакан томатного сока
9 коп. - котлета в тесте, брикет заварного крема, стакан берёзового сока
11 коп. - пирожок с мясом, мороженое с вафлями
22 коп.- эскимо в шоколаде, заварное пироженое..
А вообще, ты только начни, народ тебе сколько навспоминает:wink::biggrin:

----------


## чижик

А у нас в школьной столовой котлеты были по 11 коп. и сочники с творогом по 9 коп.
А томатный сок у нас стоил 10 коп.  - дороже. чем у вас почему-то...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*orsia*,
http://www.kvn.name/scenario, сходи вот по этой ссылке. Я тоже готовлюсь к КВН. Там можно кое-что выбрать.

----------


## Гвиола

Готовлю встречу молодых с фольклорным ансамблем. Как-то не очень на фоне фольклористики звучат мои слова о каравае.(Проза не очень вписывается).Может кто-то подскажет как обыграть в народном стиле? Только не с родителями,а с дедом и 2 бабушки. Премного благодарна!

----------


## Apch-hi

Уважаемые форумчане. Есть ли у кого нибудь песня Розенбаума  "Утки" в хорошем, студийном исполнении. Киньте пожалуйста в скайп или на почту. Очень надо!!!

----------


## Apch-hi

Спасибо за оперативность, уже получила! Наташа-татусенька, это тебе  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Форумчане дорогие! Помосчь нужна ваша!!! 
Знаю о запрете на просьбы такого типа. что я счас изложу, но РИСКНУ, авось не забанят...
Мне нужна ОНА, ну вы понимаете, КТО. т.е ЧТО! Для пения Мне нужна музыка песни, но без вокала - ну выдогодались - ОНА!, песни Рады "Яблоко" из кинофильма "Табор уходит в небо". И, соответственно, текст песни этой же на ЦЫГАНСКОМ языке.
У мну уже есть такой музыкальный материал - Слава "песня Рады", но ОЧЕНЬ хотелось бы ближе к оригиналу, к фильму.
Зараннее - СПАСИБО!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! с праздником! Я с просьбой и за дельными советами. Так случилось, что мой хороший друг, прекрасный исполнитель и музыкант решил жениться в эту пятницу, то бишь 06.11. Попросил свадьбу провести, но сказал, что ничего не хочет, я про конкурсы, викторины и тд. Он сам долго на свадьбах работал и говорит, что ничего не надо, но мне кажется что-то можно сделать, правда это "что-то" должно быть коротко, ненавязчиво и очень красиво. Поэтому я здесь. Посовейте что можно такое приготовить, чтоб его порадовать. Заранее всем огромное спасибо.:smile:

----------


## Fomkina

> Готовлю встречу молодых с фольклорным ансамблем. Как-то не очень на фоне фольклористики звучат мои слова о каравае.(Проза не очень вписывается).Может кто-то подскажет как обыграть в народном стиле? Только не с родителями,а с дедом и 2 бабушки. Премного благодарна!


Хлебом-солью вас встречают.
Жить в согласии желают.
Уз приветствуя скрепленье-
 самых близких вам благославенье.

или
Вас втречаем и привечаем.
По традициям российским-от души поклон вам низкий.с добрым словом.любовью и хлебом-солью.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А еще,когда был фольклорный ансамбль.я после встречи (перед тем как пить шампанское)говорила: Жить да славиться-нашей красавице
                                 И матери,и отцу.и теще,и тестю.
                                 и всем гостям вместе.
Советвам да любовь.
И как сложилась традиция-
в этот торжественный момент-
пить шампанское(в этот момент фольклорный коллектив поет"Чарочка моя" )

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

ПРАЗДНИК.
1. пир
2 парик
3 кинза
4 парник
5 пар
6 пика
7 каприз
8 приз
9 дар

Нельзя ли к этим ответам придумать двустишие ( вопросы) в рифму. Или оригинальные вопросы. Не просто, что лежит в чёрном ящике или состояние воды в кипящей кастрюле.
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, кто может помочь первому нашему немецко-говорящему (без русского)  пользователю??? ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...0&postcount=49 
Это здесь

----------


## shoymama

> Готовлю встречу молодых с фольклорным ансамблем. Как-то не очень на фоне фольклористики звучат мои слова о каравае.(Проза не очень вписывается).Может кто-то подскажет как обыграть в народном стиле? Только не с родителями,а с дедом и 2 бабушки. Премного благодарна!


Натуль, поинтересуйся, что петь будут. Может, у них песня в тему есть? Наверняка должна такая быть, про встречу-каравай.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> ПРАЗДНИК.
> 1. пир
> 2 парик
> 3 кинза
> 4 парник
> 5 пар
> 6 пика
> 7 каприз
> 8 приз
> ...


Пьян и весел целый мир-
Значит свадебный здесь ПИР

Кто к расческе не привык,
Носит в старости               ПАРИК

Вкус приятный и не злой, 
Коль приправишь все – КИНЗОЙ

Чтоб росток в мороз не сник
Пусть спасет его  ПАРНИК

Любит баню стар и мал
А за что? За легкий    ПАР

Вот тореро с громким криком 
Достает большую ПИКУ

Знаешь слово – будет приз
Слово - женский... что? -   КАПРИЗ

Сувенир, игру, сервиз, -
Все зовем мы словом    ПРИЗ

Коль в подарок дан товар,
Значит, он получен в   ДАР

----------


## Элен

> Ребята, кто может помочь первому нашему немецко-говорящему (без русского) пользователю???


Мариша,у этого пользователя все остальные сообщения на русском языке.
Страшновато,когда ставят такие рамки.Я хоть и говорю по-немецки,но не настолько,чтобы свободно себя чувствовать на сцене,вокруг которой только  зрители-немцы.И,наверное,бОльшая часть наших переселенцев не смогут помочь по той же причине.

----------


## чижик

Так, секундочку! там написано. что это немецко-РУССКОЕ мероприятие! А, значит, русским персонажам- Деду Морозу и Снегурочке вполне позволено пару стихотворных фраз сказать по -русски, а потом перейти на немецкий.Я так поняла. что в зале будут находиться и русскоговорящие.Вообще, я с этим сталкиваюсь постоянно, так что поверьте,Калина, выкрутиться можно. или Д.М. пусть говорит стихами по-русски, а Снегурочка тут же перводит, но уже в прозе - тоже вариант. А уж немецких стихов про Снегурочку и быть-то, пожалуй, не может - ну разве что кто-то по-немецки сам сочинил, но что-то я сомневаюсь...Так что дерзайте и не бойтесь!

----------


## Элен

Прошу помощи.
Юбилей женщине,которая просто обожает Александра Малинина -певца.Он как раз в ноябре с туром по Германии.Хочу объявить,что он ненадолго заехал поздравить именинницу.Никогда не делала пародий на артистов,не знаю,как придать образ Малинина.Знаю,что многие делают Пугачёву,Леонтьева - это очень ярко можно отобразить,а вот здесь,что можно придумать,чтобы он вышел и все поняли,что пародия на него.Гитара и красная рубаха - то,что мне кажется отличительными чертами,но что ещё.Парик?Причёска?

----------


## Курица

> .Знаю,что многие делают Пугачёву,Леонтьева - это очень ярко можно отобразить,а вот здесь,что можно придумать,чтобы он вышел и все поняли,что пародия на него.


Леночка, а пусть пародист Малинина  выйдет с ...афишей Малинина, на которой  будет ФОТОШОПОМ такая запечатлена картина, как на моем фото  этим летом в Форосе, когда там гастролировал Леонтьев...(фото Юлии 2222)
[IMG]http://*********org/12184.jpg[/IMG]

И скажет этот "Малинин": "Я знаю, как  Вы мечтали о встрече со мной...И вот-я приехал!"

----------


## lezi

Девочки провожу через неделю пивную вечеринку.Может у кого есть что по теме? 
План у меня примерно такой.
1)Всех встречают ,предлагают раздеться,провожают в зал.(замер пивного живота в начале вечера)
2)Всем от заведения по бокалу пива бесплатно.
3)Рассказ ведущей о пиве(когда стали варить,из чего и так далее)
4)викторина о пиве
5)Принятие всех посетителей в партию любителей пива.(пока нет идей как, может какую нибудь клятву шуточную придумать.Пусть за мной повторяют)
6) Шляпа(тема про пиво)
7)Викторина песен о пиве.
8) Конкурс на правильное употребление этого напитка.
9) Викторина,что еще подходит к пиву.
10)Аукцион выражений про пиво(например-люблю пиво я друзья-потому что ...........)
11)конкурс на самое оригинальное признание в любви к этому напитку.
12) Конкурс на удержание бочонка с пивом 5 литров.
13)Конкурс -самый большой пивной живот.
14)Выбор  пивного короля и пивной королевы вечера(пока нет идей каким путем)
15)Вручение членских билетов всем кто пришел на вечеринку Партии любителей пива.

Что еще можно сделать? Буду рада любой помощи. Можно в личку,чтоб не засорять тему.

----------


## Гвиола

> Натуль, поинтересуйся, что петь будут.


Оля, я сама весь этот обряд ставлю им. Они меня уже боятся.:rolleyes: 
Начинаю...
_Как без ветру, без вихерю
Воротушки растворялися ,
Широкие растворялися.
Все бояре соезжалися.
На перёд-то идёт молодец,
Добрый молодец Иван-сударь,
Добрый молодец Сергеевич,
Со большими со боярами,
С молодыми поезжанами.
_

Вот и всё в таком ключе.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариша,у этого пользователя все остальные сообщения на русском языке.


Опсссс, а я не обратила внимания... :biggrin:



> .Я хоть и говорю по-немецки,но не настолько,чтобы свободно себя чувствовать на сцене,вокруг которой только  зрители-немцы


Вот и я тоже самое.... если еще поговорить могла бы, но написаааааать, уж увольте... позориться не хочу.:biggrin:

----------


## КартинкаИр

У меня свадьба 7 ноября! Необычная будет в том плане, что жених служит в нашей военской части и сшил на заказ парадную военку!!! :Ok:  Молодым уже по 28 лет, знают друг-друга давно.....
А я хочу хоть как-то военную тему поддержать, много будет коллег...
Может что-то с командами в игровых блоках связать? , Алинка подсказала с тревожным чемоданчиком , что-бы жена собрала...... А что в нем точно должно быть?   Может набрать карточки с этими вещами и + разные шуточные, а жена за 1 мин. должна собрать? Как вы думаете по другому это сделать?

У кого был такой жених и кто какие идеи по этому поводу может дать? ПОМОГИТЕ! ПОДДЕРЖИТЕ!  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> 14)Выбор пивного короля и пивной королевы вечера(пока нет идей каким путем)


 - предлагаю как вариант - всем раздавать жетончики или фишечки, или еще что-то типо того... выдавать за каждое участие в конкурсе - всем участникам, за каждую купленную кружку пива в баре (с барменом переговорить, чтоб при покупке выдавал), ну а потом определить у кого этих "меток" больше тот и становится королем и королевой - уверена, что кто-то комуто может эти фишечки передать и у кого-то их получится просто огромное кол-во, а кто-то будет честно собирать ... если возникнет спорная ситуация - одинаковое кол-во "меток" у нескольких, то провести между ними конкурс или например апплодисментами определить победителя - кому больше апплодируют, тот или та "королева/король пива с оговоркой зрительских симпатий", а тот кому меньше апплодировали - и есть победитель!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
еще про пиво ... описать внешний вид девушки используя названия пива и тару в которой пиво бывает (не знаю как по-другому сказать) например: фигура у девушки - как бутылка пива "Брахма", мозг у блондинки - светлое пиво, а у брюнетки - темное, грудь - это пиво на розлив и в таре разного объема, ну и т.д .... можно заранее надписи сделать как подказку для участников!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*lezi*,
 Чем могу - помогу. В прошлой 1 января проводил часть пивной вечеринки, в организации своего блока этой вечеринке мне помогла по телефону оптимистка, т.к. инета под рукой не было.
Попроси Оптимистку вспомнить ЧТО мы с ней по телефону напридумывали!
А счас впоминаю что я с публикой переделывал русские народные пословицы и обиходные выражения из народа, где одно слово, ключевое в пословице, заменял словом ПИВО. Получается ОЧЕНЬ ржачно. (помоему ЭТО есть на форуме - ищи).
Сделай конкурс "Памятники" - изображать памятники из разныхстран (Статуя свободы, Сомсон раздирающий пасть люву. Рабочий и колхозница, Хмельницкий на коне, Писающий мальчик, Воин освободитель в Трептов парке и т.д.) - а подводку к памятнику сделай О сорте пива которое популярно в этой стране памятник которой вы изобразите счас - получится большой кругосветное пивное путешествие.
Сделай ленивые танцы - танцы сидя, разными членами тела (руки, ноги, голова и т.д.) - подводка: танцы в разной степени алкогольного пьянения, охмеления о пива.
Удачи!
ПС: не вздумай делать конкурс на скоростное выпивание пива - баян, вопервых. а вовторых - противно смотриться. Одна тамада у меня на глазах это сделала.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> У кого был такой жених и кто какие идеи по этому поводу может дать? ПОМОГИТЕ! ПОДДЕРЖИТЕ


 - первое что приходит в голову - это свадебный парад, по типу военного или что-то в этом роде ... например встреча под музыку военного оркестра (естественно имею в виду музыку), затем поднимаем флаг семьи, невеста может принести клятву знамени семьи жениха ... можно сделать наградной лист о получении первого семейного звания, можно сделать вручение медали, за почетные заслуги перед отечеством - создание новой ячейки общества :smile: можно невесте вручить погоны жены офицера (сдлеать в соответсвии со званием жениха) - можно прям погончики картинкой сделать, вырезать их и в таком виде вручить или красиво в рамку оформить! стопудово нужна душещипательная песня про офицеров, про жен офицеров (если что, то напиши, у меня кое-что есть).
Ну вот такие мысли у меня появились - рада если чем-то помогу или хотябы на мысль натолкну :rolleyes:

----------


## Солнце45

*lezi*,
_Что еще можно сделать? Буду рада любой помощи._ 

игра Пиво....там в итоге выигрывают 5 банок...как со стульями...только пиво и подводки музыкальные к каждому кругу

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*у кого есть барабанная дробь*, типа как в цирке перед смертельным номером - вышлите на почту пожалуйста!!!
*и еще что-нибудь из дискотеки 80-ых*, чтоб танцевальное, тоже жду на почте!!!
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*altergot*,
Оля, выйди в скайп

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Иринка Картинка*,
распределение семейных обязанностей- делать шаг вперед, как на подвиг,  и говорить: Я, потом обыграть- кто вперед уйдет.

----------


## Kley

Олечка, барабаны, отправила. Может что и пригодится :Aga:  А из 80-х что например?

----------


## Ольга Oskar

А есть у кого-нибудь песни 80-х в исполнении современных артистов, если да, то их хочу!!!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки и мальчики к нам неспешной поступью шагает Новый год! предлагаю подумать над сладким новым годом
Н-нуга, натс, несквик....
О-облепиха(варенье).....
В- варенье, вишня, виноград....
Ы-........ызюм:biggrin:
Й-........может последние 2 буквы-чтобы в слове сладком они встречались? маракуЙя?????

Г-груша, .....
О--....
Д-...........??????????????????? ПРИДУМАЕМ вместе!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
Да гости сами тебе столько напридумывают!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А есть у кого-нибудь песни 80-х в исполнении современных артистов, если да, то их хочу!!!!!


Целый раздел на 50 страницах http://mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?t=32343

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*tatiana-osinka*,
так они отгадывать будут, что у меня в волшебном мешочке лежит(как со сладкой фамилией) так что заранее покупать надо сладости...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
а я думала аукцион...

----------


## приветик1999

> девочки и мальчики к нам неспешной поступью шагает Новый год! предлагаю подумать над сладким новым годом


Й - йогурт
О-орехи, обалденно вкусные конфеты
Д-Дед Мороз (шоколадный):smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
д- дыня, дюшес

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Сообщение от Julia5282 девочки и мальчики к нам неспешной поступью шагает Новый год! предлагаю подумать над сладким новым годом


Присоединяюсь

0 - орешки , а потом говорю сладкие или в шоколаде (пусть и Новый год будет сладким)

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Обращаюсь с просьбой! Подскажите, как на юбилее может женщина поздравить свою любимую свекровь. Женщина эта с мужем( с сыном юбилярши) в разводе. Но осталась для этой семьи родным человеком: и дочкой и другом. Просит стихи. Но может, еще какие-то идеи могут быть?

----------


## Викторинка

> какие идеи по этому поводу может дать? ПОМОГИТЕ! ПОДДЕРЖИТЕ!


Ира! А "аналитик" - "свадебный генерал"!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*myworld7*,
Аня, знаю, что не совсем в тему, ну как вариант - может  как-то переделать-использовать песню Л.Милявской+А.Апиной о женской дружбе?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Девочки! Нужен  минус Бессаме Мучо. Не  могу  найти (((

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*myworld7*,
песню-переделку сообразить как подарок для свекрови.

----------


## Викторинка

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*, Ксюша! А ты эту смотрела?
http://plus-msk.ru/download.php?id=11623

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
http://www.plus-msk.ru/download.php?id=11623
Скачать не могу, не дружу с ним

----------


## shoymama

> Обращаюсь с просьбой! Подскажите, как на юбилее может женщина поздравить свою любимую свекровь. Женщина эта с мужем( с сыном юбилярши) в разводе. Но осталась для этой семьи родным человеком: и дочкой и другом. Просит стихи. Но может, еще какие-то идеи могут быть?


 Аня, мы с Левой песню про свекровь написали. Девочкам понравилась. Посмотри вот тут:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123070&page=2
Минус у меня есть.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> девочки и мальчики к нам неспешной поступью шагает Новый год! предлагаю подумать над сладким новым годом
> Н-нуга, натс, несквик....
> О-облепиха(варенье).....
> В- варенье, вишня, виноград....
> Ы-........ызюм:biggrin:
> Й-........может последние 2 буквы-чтобы в слове сладком они встречались? маракуЙя?????
> 
> Г-груша, .....
> О--....
> Д-...........??????????????????? ПРИДУМАЕМ вместе!!!


А я заморачиваться не буду со сладостмя. Проведу, как обычно, со словом "Поздравляем". Всегда идет на УРА!

Выложить?

Выкладываю в *игры* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...43#post2488943

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Викторинка*,
Спасибо за идею!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*shoymama*,
Оленька, я перед тобой в неоплатном долгу!

----------


## Инна Р.

Д Дирол, дыня,  О Орбит. :Vah:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

а для А я на юбилей покупала АСКОРБИНКУ-долго отгадывали...:biggrin: потом даже подсказывать пришлось :Vah: ....имя было ИРИНА

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже делала Аскорбинку.  А саму игру усложнила. т.к. небыло информации о юбилярке  - сначала говорили ей комплименты на букву имени а потом приз угадыли. Тот, кто больше призов набрал - говорил тост в котором должно быть много сладкого. Получилось интересно. :biggrin: Люда Пухова - спасибо за этот сладкий моментик!  :flower:

----------


## galchonka

Вот тут все ужо про Новый год заговорили.. У меня просьба: помогите найти ссылочку где можно заказать костюм Снегурочки для вот такого деда мороза:

Это я в прошлом году :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/57261m.jpg[/IMG]

Собственно почему вопрос: у нас на работе традиция поздравлять детишек сотрудников с Дедом Морозом и Снегуркой.. (выезд на дом - человек примерно 60 - 3 дня катаются).. Та девушка, которая раньше этим "промышляла" взяла самоотвод в этом году.. Когда спросили кто хочет, я согласилась не задумываясь с одним условием: покупка нормального костюма.. У предшественницы размер 32-й наверное и костюм она шила сама (даже с мылом в него я не влезу).. Вот поэтому и просьба.. Вдруг кто где видел - подскажите сайтик.. Уж я бы блеснула, не без вашей помощи, кАнешна! :biggrin:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*galchonka*,
 Галочка зайди в темку новый год, там девочки выставляли костюмы новогодние.еще есть время сшить... или купить...у нас в новосибе продают в оптовом магазине костюм снегурочки за 2000 правда фото нет, но если надо-поищу...

----------


## Мишкина

Дорогие мои!!!
Юбиляр - судья... у кого есть какая-либо информация - поделитесь!:smile:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Уважаемые!Ткните меня ,только не сильно.Где можно раздобыть хоть какую- нибудь информацию к вечеринке на 7 ноября:музон, викторину, лозунги .Извините за нескромность.

----------


## galchonka

> Уважаемые!Ткните меня ,только не сильно.Где можно раздобыть хоть какую- нибудь информацию к вечеринке на 7 ноября:музон, викторину, лозунги .Извините за нескромность.


А разве не отменили его, 7 ноября? У нас же теперь новый праздник - 4 ноября - день единения и согласия..

----------


## Инна Р.

*MarinaPotkina*,
 В свадьбах, в кричалках Оптимистка кричалку выложила - там правда к свадьбе но переделать по 2 первые строчки к любому коллективу не сложно.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Это так.Но народ ностальгирует.Вот и решили провести.Вспомнить былое.А как с помощью?

----------


## shoymama

> Это так.Но народ ностальгирует.Вот и решили провести.Вспомнить былое.А как с помощью?


Посмотри здесь 
http://savok.name/
http://mp3.retroportal.ru/
http://www.goldsphere.ru/pioner.shtml

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои, а под какую композицию или песню можно организовать выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты ... у кого есть идеи или музыка, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Юльчита

> выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты


Оленька, может под "Мы бандито-гангстерито-о-е"?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Друзья мои, я  к вам с вопросом :Aga: .Я думаю многие проводили свадьбы с частичной занятостью зала, то есть когда еще есть посетители .Я с этим столкнулсь впервые, незнаю то -ли отказаться:frown:.Свадьба 30 человек, женяться второй раз, но в том ресторане , который молодые заказали, еще будет около 60 человек.Администратор сказала, что музыкант под вас подстраиваться не будет, банкет начинается в 18.00, а в 20.00 включают танцевальную музыку, то есть меня слышно вообще не будет, да еще и без микрофона работать надо, видите-ли остальные посетители пришли отдохнуть, а не ваши тосты слушать. Я в панике:redface:.Подскажите, как вы выкручивались в таких ситуациях?Или лучше сразу отказаться?

----------


## Курица

> под какую композицию или песню можно организовать выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты ... у кого есть идеи или музыка, поделитесь пожалуйста!


Оль, послушай это:
http:/*************.com/files/k5i16uw64
(..."А потому что мы банда....")

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Друзья мои, я  к вам с вопросом.Я думаю многие проводили свадьбы с частичной занятостью зала, то есть когда еще есть посетители .Я с этим столкнулсь впервые, незнаю то -ли отказаться.Свадьба 30 человек, женяться второй раз, но в том ресторане , который молодые заказали, еще будет около 60 человек.Администратор сказала, что музыкант под вас подстраиваться не будет, банкет начинается в 18.00, а в 20.00 включают танцевальную музыку, то есть меня слышно вообще не будет, да еще и без микрофона работать надо, видите-ли остальные посетители пришли отдохнуть, а не ваши тосты слушать. Я в панике.Подскажите, как вы выкручивались в таких ситуациях?Или лучше сразу отказаться?



Такая ситуация - для ведущего полная  :Jopa: .

Я работала так, слава Богу, всего пару раз. И каждый раз чуть не заканчивалось конфликтом. или со мной, или с рестораном, или претензии к заказчикам...  Это фигня. Особенно, если вас - 30, а в ресторане будут еще 60. Ты, моя дорогая тезка, вообще будешь чувствовать себя некомфортно (это мягко сказано).  Я бы отказалась, или пусть переносят в другой зал, где они будут одни.  У меня 14 марта этого года день рождения люди вот так отмечать собирались, я их убедила перенести торжество в другой зал, где они будут одни. Они, молодцы, послушались, в итоге - получили хорошую душевную вечеринку, мы с музыкантами поработали на славу.

----------


## Анжелла

> .Подскажите, как вы выкручивались в таких ситуациях?Или лучше сразу отказаться?


Юля, тебе решать! Я в такие заведения даже не иду. Говорю, что я не работаю в таких залах, а ты сама думай, тут смотря, что ты хочешь, деньги или нормальные нервы. Потому что конечно твоя работа может стать  :Jopa: . У нас обычно такие не заказывают, рестораны закрываются. Но если маленькие компании, то выбирают кафе соответственно. Так что смотри сама. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> дорогие мои, а под какую композицию или песню можно организовать выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты ... у кого есть идеи или музыка, поделитесь пожалуйста!


Я бы подумала над "Нормальные герои всегда идут в обход" из "Айболит-66"

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Юльчита*,
Юленька, пожалей себя! Поверь, никакие деньги не компенсируют того напряга, в котором ты будешь находиться. И не факт, что после этого кошмара тебя поблагодарят, а не свалят на тебя претензии за испорченный вечер. От всей души НЕ ЖЕЛАЮ тебе брать этот заказ! 

P.S.  Я от таких теперь отказываюсь категорически. Плавали - знаем!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Юльчита*,
если ты не уверена- лучше не берись. Или убеждай клиентов на маленькое кафе.У меня хоть начало было в 2, банкеты в 6 и в 8.То есть реально 4 часа мы были сами.

----------


## Абюл45

> Подскажите, как вы выкручивались в таких ситуациях?Или лучше сразу отказаться?


 Юльчита,хорошо всё продумай, если не уверенна, откажись.                        У меня юбилей на 21 ноября, 20 человек, в одном из наших ресторанов, он будет проходить на втором этаже, а на первом этаже будет свадьба - 50 чел. Как всё это будет, я просто не представляю, у них своя музыка, у меня своя - (со своим ди-джеем).
И что самое интересное, ко мне приходили по поводу этой свадьбы, но я отказала, потому что был заказ на юбилей - первым. Я тоже пока не знаю, что и как будет, со мной такое первый раз.

----------


## manja

> у кого есть идеи или музыка, поделитесь пожалуйста!


Оленька лови на почте про пиратов...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*altergot*,
 Оля в скайпе пираты.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Дорогие друзья! Очень нужна фраза из фильма "Место встречи изменить нельзя":
* "Будет сидеть, я сказал!"*. У кого есть такое сокровище - сбросьте пожалуйста на почту!!!
Огромное спасибо:smile:!

----------


## чижик

> Сообщение от altergot
> выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты


А "Яблочко"?

А у меня тоже просьба.Л-ю-юди-и! Чело-о-ве-е-ки! мне на субботу нужна муз.викторина - песни о цветах.Ну там, Червона рута. Белые розы, Ландыши и т.п.
Может, есть у кого готовая подборка? Пож-ж-жалуйста!!!

----------


## gelika

eva-prazdnik 

Лови на почте

----------


## Элен

Обращаюсь за помощью.
Сегодня полдня скачивала и отбирала песни на имена Владимир и Мария,чтобы смастерить перетанцовку.К сожаленью,танцевальных,да и просто нормальных песен совсем мало.Кто  располагает временем - подскажите песни на эти имена,пожалуйста.Если вдруг найдётся готовая перетанцовка - буду несказанно рада.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Элен*, немного Вовы на почте :smile:

----------


## Масяня

> Подскажите, как вы выкручивались в таких ситуациях?Или лучше сразу отказаться?



два варианта:

Первый  - отказаться

Второй - уговорить начать пораньше, не в 18.00 а в 16.00, а крайний случай - 17.00.

Обговорить время твоей работы - до работы живой музыки,  от 2 -до 4 часов... Эконом вариант, для того, чтобы люди почувствовали, что это не просто посиделки... И потом сворачиваться, поому что, когда музыка начинает работать - ВСЁ, больше ничего ты сделать уже не сможешь...

По поводу микрофона, тоже два варианта, пусть заказчики договорятся напрямую с музыкантами, чтобы один из них пришёл пораньше и подключил тебя, может и поработал за диджея. Это выходит не так дорого, как живая музыка, а для  музыканта - лишняя копеечка. Наши соглашаются..
Ну и второй вариант - со своим диджеем на пеиод до живой музыки.
Работать в большом зале без микрофона - для голоса трагедия, но если деньги очень нужны, а следующий заказ не скоро - то можно пойти и на такие жертвы... ИМХО...

Я так работала раньше, когда только начинала. И юбилеи очень чато у нас приглашают на 2-4 часа, а потом живая музыка.

----------


## syaonka

Доброе утро! Я к вам с такой проблемой! Сегодня свадьба! Делаем её в стиле съёмки фильма! Когда все гости расселись за столы, мы начинаем представлять главных героев фильма!.....
К нам прибывают родители невесты.
Готовить научила: печь, варить…
И не искать в судьбе своей путей попроще….
Учила верить, ждать, учила жить!
Та чей почётный титул… ТЁЩА
Встречайте тёщу! Матушку царевны! ..........!
Заслуг её ничуть не умоляем
И, продолжая радостную весть,
Заботливого папу приглашаем,
Любимого отца, чьё званье – ТЕСТЬ.
......!
Подсказывайте, гости дорогие!
Заботилась о нём, растила.
Ведь сын её – и плоть и кровь.
Мы приветствуем ..........,
 дорогую свекровь .

*Ничуть не меньше была его забота,
Ведь царскую казну он пополнял
И дичь к столу возил с царской охоты,
Кого мы приглашаем в тронный зал?
Правильно СВЁКРА- ........!* 
Но дело в том, что свекрови нет(погибла в прошлом году)
Помогите переделать или изменить слова про свёкра!
Хотела вообще убрать это представление, но невеста попросила оставить!

----------


## Волшебники

> Но дело в том, что свекрови нет(погибла в прошлом году)
> Помогите переделать или изменить слова про свёкра!


Может эти загадки как-то помогут (с форума), сочинять не умею.

Он - мужчина главный в доме! 
Может ли кто с ним поспорить? 
Только разве что жена, 
Но ведь это не беда, 
Рифму трудно подобрать, 
Но и так легко узнать. – свекор


Он – мужчина импозантный,
Джентельмен такой галантный.
Если крыша прохудится, 
В доме станет мокро,
Справится никто не сможет 
Качественней ... свёкра!

----------


## syaonka

> Он – мужчина импозантный,
> Джентельмен такой галантный.
> Если крыша прохудится, 
> В доме станет мокро,
> Справится никто не сможет 
> Качественней ... свёкра!


Спасибо большое! Возьму вот это! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

*чижик*,
Вот тебе песни про цветуЁчки
http://files.mail.ru/LRT3VI
 Продолжение загружается.

Загрузилось   http://files.mail.ru/A9Z01M

----------


## Businka 2

Доброго дня всем. Помогите пожалуйста придумать конкурс на злобу дня с марлевой повязкой. Перерыла все ничего не могу найти:frown:

----------


## tataluna

Поцелуи в повязке:biggrin:

----------


## Волшебники

> Помогите пожалуйста придумать конкурс на злобу


Вы имеете ввиду ЗЛОБА - как чувство гневного раздражения, враждебности по отношению к кому-л.?
********************************

Не спорь со злобой в магазине -
Там рады каждому разине.

 Не спорь со злобою в трамвае -
 Она прилипчива бывает.

Не спорь со злобой у ворот -
Ей надоест - сама уйдет.

----------


## shoymama

Пусть дуют через повязку  на салфетки, типа эстафеты.

----------


## Волшебники

СОВЕТ:Заражайтесь состраданием, а не злобой
*****************
Вот такой стишок нашла. А вось....

Не спорь со злобою. Не надо!
Не спорь со злобою. Не надо!
Добро всегда сильнее зла.
И мир в душе твоей – награда,
А спор двоих всегда игра!

Не начинай свой спор с утра,
Когда еще ленивы мысли,
А ночью всё сомненья грызли,
Хотя давно уж спать пора,
Все выражения застыли…
Не начинай тот спор с утра!

И не веди тот спор за рюмкой
Хотя б отличного вина.
Ну, закури, пожалуй, трубку.
Она как прочная стена

Не даст разгула злобной власти:
Табак спокойство придает,
А дым сомненья унесет,
Ну, коль не все – хотя б отчасти…
Иначе голову снесет
От этой душащей напасти.

Как спор вести – в твоей лишь власти
Не спорь со злобою с утра…

*******************************
И в самом деле, *спор* - это игра!
   Зато иногда - какая интересная!
   - От чего?
   - От того, что горд человек; и эта "игра" - хорошая пища для его гордыни.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Конкурс на самую злую подпись.*
например:И дала Снежная Королева мальчику Каю четыре ледяные пластинки с буквами О, А, П и Ж. И велела составить из них слово "СЧАСТЬЕ":biggrin:

(побеждают участники, у которых на Ваш взгляд самая острая (на злобу дня) подпись! самая злободневная надпись).

А потом все-таки хорошее сказать, как итог.
Всегда поступай по отношению к другому так,как хочешь,чтобы относились к тебе.
**********************************
подсмотрела по инету

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Говорят, что у человека две дороги. Одна тёмная, неосвещённая. На ней встречаются камни страха, злобы и отчаяния. Другая светлая, на ней горят фонари веры и уверенности, растут цветы любви, доверия......

Две стороны: белое и черное; добро и зло...Может от этого как-то оттолкнуться? :Alvarin 33:

----------


## Businka 2

"На злобу дня"  - у нас на Украине сейчас епидемия грипа и все его очень бояться, бояться так что на свадьбу половина гостей отказалась приехать. А мне хочеться по этому поводу пошутить:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А поцелуи в повязке - зачет!!!! :Ok:

----------


## чижик

*shoymama*,
 Олюшка! Нижайший поклон и благодарность за цветочки!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Businka 2*,
В какой-то  теме вчера фото были с повязками. Вот сделай такие и от них пляши. Хоть медосмотр, хоть танец карнавальный, хоть на выкуп.
Кстати, музыку тебе вчера отправила.

----------


## Businka 2

Да за музыку огромное спасибки :flower: , а как пошурику найти эти фотки?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*gelika*,
 Спасибо огромное :flower: !!!

И ещё огромная просба! Очень срочно нужны тексты " А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке" и развод с подписями на планшетке для корпоратива. На дом. компьютере сохранено в новом ворде, а полевой бук такие файлы не открывает, получается "висит груша - нельзя скушать". Поэтому, люди, кто может, или здесь ссылочку киньте, пожалуйста или на почту скиньте. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Businka 2

А в каком контексте вам нужно " А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке"?

----------


## Анжелла

Где то видели вопросы о пиве, но не найдем...ткните пожалуйста носом или киньте в личку у кого есть. Заранее огромное спасибо! :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Businka 2*,
 Мне в любом, я преобразую творчески! Тем более, что живем в одном городе!!! Так что привет землякам и рада знакомству :flower: :smile: :br: !!!

----------


## Businka 2

Пивной конкурс отправила вличку:wink:

----------


## Викторинка

*Businka 2*,
Вот эти масочки:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=658

----------


## Businka 2

" А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке" свадебный вариант отправила на почту. Получила?

----------


## Businka 2

Да. я бы вышла на улицу в такой масочке :Ok:

----------


## Kley

> Мне в любом, я преобразую творчески!


Отправила в личку.

----------


## Donald

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Лена, я тебе тут фразочки подобрал... От Жеглова и про рюмашечку... Точнее, про Выпить... Ищи меня в скайпе или в личке или в почте или... приезжай! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да, чтобы междусобойчик не устраивать, вот, для всех!!!
Это фразочки на все случаи жизни... от Жеглова с Шараповым...

http://sharapov.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=9

----------


## vovik-olga

Дорогие форумчане, прошу Вашей помощи. Просьба не обычная, но я верю в Вас. 23 декабря исполнилось бы 10 лет моей покойной доченьки. у меня есть уголок с ее фотографиями, игрушками (Кристиночка умерла в 1 год 8 месяцев). я хочу сделать один красивый коллаж. но что то ничего на ум не приходит. Помогите пожалуста. За ранее благодарна..

----------


## Businka 2

Помогите найти "как вытянуть гостей для участия в конкурсах" Гдето видела но когда стало нужным , то как всегда:frown:

----------


## кикимаджа

*Businka 2*,
Я перед конкурсом провожу небольшой опрос по принципу интервью. Ну например если конкурс для будущих дедушек, то я задаю вопросы такого рода; "А вы будите водить внука на футболл?" или "А сможете ли вы сварить малышу кашку?", а дальше говорю но все это будет потом а сейчас вам прийдеться сдать экзамен на готовность стать дедушками ну и приглашаю их на середину и провожу кокурс. Если это конкурс для гостей, то вопросы привязываю к конкурсу например если это конкур на "самую волосатую мужскую ножку" то я спрашиваю если среди гостей женатые мужчины и кто готов из них преподнести жениху правила поведения женатого мужчины дома. Ну и все в том же стиле.

----------


## Элен

*altergot*,
 Олечка,спасибо. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Помогите найти "как вытянуть гостей для участия в конкурсах"


Для оределения команды - кидаешь в зал шарики разных цветов,кто поймал формируются в команды одного цвета. 

Окольцовка
Материальное обеспечение.  резинки различных цветов.
Правила. В игре участвуют соперники одного пола, например мужчины. Каждый игрок получает канцелярские резинки своего цвета. Задача участников — за одну минуту надеть резинки на запястья как можно большему количеству женщин. Тот участник, который «окольцует» наибольшее число женщин, объявляется победителем.
Эту  игру  можно  использовать  для  формирования  команд. Кого  окольцевал  участник,те  становятся  игроками  его  команды.

можно вызывать на конкурсы тех, чьи имена прозвучали. Часто встречаются компании, которые не выходят сами на конкурсы, их нужно буквально тащить на аркане, а здесь имя прозвучало - хочешь не хочешь, а выходить надо.

----------


## skomorox

*vovik-olga*,



> я хочу сделать один красивый коллаж. но что то ничего на ум не приходит.


напиши свою просьбу в разделе Документы. Там девочки в фотошопе разбираются, чем-нибудь да помогут!

----------


## Shusteer

Форумчане!!! Милые, дорогие! Кто-то, когда-то спашивал про проведение юбилея у медиков (народ-то этот активный,творческий, с юмором, но своеобразным...)Отзовитесь! Как этот юбилей больницы лучше сделать, и скакого края лучше зайти.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Не знаю в правильной ли теме пишу, если что прошу прощения:frown:
Подскажите пожалуйста у кого есть надувные костюмы- практичны ли они в использовании, и где вы их приобретали нашел только сайт германии, но по моему это очень проблемно

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ЯАлекс*,
у нашей танцевальной группы есть. Классные, конечно, но сдуваются быстро. Практически, если герой выходит в середине танца, то к концу танца+ коротенькая анимация - и он сдулся. Я не горю желанием купить, если честно. Лучше, мне кацца, ростовушки.От них точно знаешь, чего ожидать.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Это так, но на фотографиях интересно смотрятся да и в транспортировке вроде легки, правда не зная насчет проколов
А одевать их легко

----------


## skomorox

> Подскажите пожалуйста у кого есть надувные костюмы- практичны ли они в использовании, и где вы их приобретали нашел только сайт германии, но по моему это очень проблемно


Однозначно проблемно для россиян и украинцев. :Aga:  В Москве поискать надо. У меня есть два, уже 4 года, использую иногда. Пока живы.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> то к концу танца+ коротенькая анимация - и он сдулся.


как это он сдулся, если там постоянно работает моторчик с насосом и всё время гонит воздух в костюм и надувает его? Пока моторчик не выключишь - костюм будет толстым.

----------


## кикимаджа

Я за последниий месяц не услышала ни одного звонка от клиентов, даже узнать о стоимости услуг. Я даю объявление в популярной месной газете, а сейчас подумала может разместитьт свою рекламу еще и на страницах нета, но для этого наверное нужны фото и видео, а мне так и не удается заполучить этого от моих заказчиков, а то что снимали мои музыканты стыдно показывать из-за качества. Что делать, может просто дать рекламу без фото и видео, а с текстовым содержанием?

----------


## Ладушка

Прошу помощи  по нарезкам. Помогите пожалуйста, с именами Евдокия и Геннадий.

----------


## Курица

> Геннадий.


http:/*************.com/files/r79yi61y8

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*skomorox*,
 у них какая-то система: запускаешь моторчик, надувается, дальше мотор не работает, костюм держится на том, что есть.Может это старой системы костюмы? Они больше 6 лет уже служат.Без проколов.

----------


## Инна Р.

Те костюмы которые сейчас продают - там моторчик все время работает, пока не выключишь сам - постоянно поддувается, все выступление, поэтому такой проблемы нету, что он сдувается. :smile:

Про рекламу в газетах. Я тоже все время работала по газетам, а сейсач сворачиваюсь - тоже ни одного звонка за полтлра месяца по газете (выделила специально номер телефона, поэтому знаю точно!). Бизнес однозначно перехал в интернет! Поэтому - есть фото - видео - хорошо, нету - все равно везде лепите свои объявления, где есть возможность - бесплатно, и за деньги... Фото (хотя бы свое личное можно сходить и сделать в фотосалоне... а иначе никак! Такое время настало! :wink:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ёжик*,
И в дорогих журналах, буклетах.Это тоже работает, причем долгоиграюще.

----------


## Инна Р.

У нас ситуация в городе изменилась - раньше журналы и буклеты распостранялись в ЗАГСах, теперь там запретили все! И ладе на територии нельзя распостронять. Поэтому журналы и буклеты распостраняют в свадебных салонах... может их там кто и берет из молодых - но конечно значительно сузился диапазон распостранения. Они и раньше не очень работали, а теперь и тем более. Это я о красивых глянцевых, но бесплатных для молодоженов. А ты что имеешь ввиду?: 


> И в дорогих журналах, буклетах.

----------


## skomorox

> Такое время настало!


 :Aga:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ребята, подскажите как вы проводите муз.конкурс "Быстро-медленно"? и ещё:почему-то не работает "Музгруз"?

----------


## Абюл45

...и мне тоже подскажите:rolleyes:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ёжик*,
Я их и имею в виду. В Загсах у нас раздают.Работает, причем по ним самые дорогие клиенты идут,только тираж проверять надо. Меня один раз обманули.Случайно узнала, что тираж был в 2\3 от обещанного.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> У нас ситуация в городе изменилась - раньше журналы и буклеты распостранялись в ЗАГСах, теперь там запретили все! :


А что теперь у нас вообще журналы в ЗАГСах не распространяются , даже "Жених и невеста"?

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет, запрещено! У ДБ№1 и №2 распостраняют на улице, но это тоже запрещено :redface:.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Работает, причем по ним самые дорогие клиенты идут


Ну ко мне самые дорогие клиенты не идут. В журналах полно тех, кто давно раскрутился. По крайней мере так было 2 года назад. Я выделила для журнала отдельный номер и отдельный телефон. За пол года не взяла ни одной работы. И перестала там рекламироваться. Правда по журналу звонили агенства, с непристойными предложениями работать на них за 3 копейки... :smile:

----------


## Милос

> дорогие мои, а под какую композицию или песню можно организовать выход пиратов при краже туфли невесты ... у кого есть идеи или музыка, поделитесь пожалуйста!


Встречай  на  почте:smile:

----------


## Jenik25

> Не знаю в правильной ли теме пишу, если что прошу прощения
> Подскажите пожалуйста у кого есть надувные костюмы- практичны ли они в использовании, и где вы их приобретали нашел только сайт германии, но по моему это очень проблемно


Меня об этом в личку часто спрашивают. Вот продублирую ответ.
Мне нравятся надувные костюмы, у меня есть болерун и два сумоиста. Я покупала за 1800 руб. Костюмы не очень надёжные, я имею ввиду приборы, которые их надувают (Китай же), поэтому мне двух костюмов, то есть приборов-вентиляторов для них хватило только на год. А сам материал костюма надёжный, не как круг для плавания, а как материал для зонтика. Остался сейчас у меня один рабочий и второй, который еле-еле надувается. Знаю, что одна ведущая с форума покупает сама через Ебей (по-моему Вероника, живёт в России), ей доставляют где-то в течение месяца. Только там всё на немецком на сайте написано и нужно оформлять через определённый банк, а я там ничего понять не могу, но конечно можно узнать через Веронику.
Где я покупала, они не занимаются пересылкой. 
Это сайт, где я купила...
http://udivite.ru/index.php?cPath=404_91&
sort=products_sort_order&page=4

Сюда ещё не звонила...
http://www.vashi-podarki.ru/prod4882.htm

Сюда тоже не звонила...
http://www.marketus.ru/netshop/all/K.../POD35561.html

Посмотри, какие здесь классные костюмы, но и цены на них обалдеть и не встать!
http://www.raimag.ru/yjdsqujlltlvjhj...lla/page0.html

Это Ебей 
http://kleidung.shop.ebay.de/Kostume....c0.m14&_pgn=1

----------


## skomorox

> Это Ебей 
> http://kleidung.shop.ebay.de/Kostume....c0.m14&_pgn=1


пустая ссылка

Вот другая:

http://kleidung.shop.ebay.de/items/_...&_osacat=19254

----------


## Djazi

> Не знаю в правильной ли теме пишу, если что прошу прощения
> Подскажите пожалуйста у кого есть надувные костюмы- практичны ли они в использовании, и где вы их приобретали нашел только сайт германии, но по моему это очень проблемно


Привет, у меня много таких костюмов, покупала в Москве,  в прошлом году

----------


## Jenik25

> Привет, у меня много таких костюмов, покупала в Москве, в прошлом году


Ольга, а где именно, а то я собираюсь обновлять.

----------


## Djazi

[IMG]http://*********org/56274.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********org/41938.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/42962.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********org/48082.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/37842.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********org/29650.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Ольга, а где именно, а то я собираюсь обновлять.


Жень, я завтра постараюсь найти адреса, где я покупала костюмы и  напишу.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
А сейчас мечтаю о ПОВАРЕ и Всаднике с конём. Но я их видела только на Ебей....

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Любимый форум выручай!Сегодня провожу корпаратив с конкурсом "Угадай мелодию"
Музгруз почему-то не работает.И у меня пропадает один этап конкурса(узнать расстянутую мелодию).Может подскажите чем можно его заменить?Пропадаю.....

----------


## tataluna

когда то видела ссылку на* смешные фразы из фильмов* теперь найти немогу:frown:
киньте у кого под рукой:smile:

----------


## Волшебники

> когда то видела ссылку на смешные фразы из фильмов теперь найти немогу


Ранее страничками было. Может эти? От *Donald*
Это фразочки на все случаи жизни... от Жеглова с Шараповым...

http://sharapov.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=9

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте! Ищу фон (караоку ) для этой песенки. Нужно сегодня)))
Будет вечером у нас

Будет вечером у нас
И тепло, и уют.
Это бабушка у нас
Самый лучший друг.

Бабушка милая,
Бабушка моя,
Самая добрая
Ты у меня.

Вяжет наша бабушка,
Шарфики теплые,
Руки нашей бабушки,
Очень добрые.
Припев.
О Христе расскажет мне,
Если я попрошу,
Иногда накажет нас,
Если заслужу.

буду благодарна за помощь.
__________________

----------


## lezi

Девочки-мальчики 
Ни как не могу найти поздравление Вьетнамцев Ху-ли и их песенку.Киньте кто нибудь.Срочно надо.

----------


## Lizaele

Прошу помощи у знающих людей. Ситуация такая. На свадьбе будут присутствовать священнослужители. Батюшка с матушкой со стороны невесты и батюшка (из другого города) со стороны жениха. Было предложено, чтобы благословили застолье. Каким образом? Кто? Как проявить уважение и не обидеть? Опять же вручение икон. Как разделить обязанности между ними? Может еще что-то потребуется, а я не в курсе.

----------


## Инна Р.

*MarinaPotkina*,
http://www.plus-msk.ru/ - вот тут накачай минусовок и угадывайте!:smile:

----------


## shoymama

*lezi*,
Тань, включи скайп!

----------


## tataluna

Светлана. у меня была свадьба на которой присутствовали священнослужители, мало того, сами молодые были тоже оттуда. Ты самое главное им не мешай, они сами знают что и когда, проведи встречу как положено с караваем и иконой, усади всех за стол и первый тост предоставь батюшке, или спроси кто первым хочет поздравить молодых? У меня они сами, во время застолья как запели "долгое лета", пели все очень хорошо и много, собственно дружок только песнями и откупался, а я и рада:biggrin:, тоже боялась и себя и их в неловкое положение поставить. 
вообще они люди очень весёлые много поют и пляшут и пьють тоже НОРМАЛЬНО!:biggrin: Оч хорошо прошла "сказка", цветные танцы.единственное что я не стала делать тосты- притчи и клятвы. Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> Прошу помощи у знающих людей. Ситуация такая. На свадьбе будут присутствовать священнослужители. Батюшка с матушкой со стороны невесты и батюшка (из другого города) со стороны жениха. Было предложено, чтобы благословили застолье. Каким образом? Кто? Как проявить уважение и не обидеть? Опять же вручение икон. Как разделить обязанности между ними? Может еще что-то потребуется, а я не в курсе.


У меня однажды была свадьба, когда в начале едва молодые сели за стол, то все гости встали и хором спели молитву, благославляющую еду.. Часть гостей просто встали молча( те, кто слов не знал), Но это шло от самих заказчиков
 на свадьбе, где присутствовали священники меня просто предупредили, что хоть свадьба и мирская, но употреблять слово Клянусь нельзя( Клятвы даются только перед Богом) Молодым помнится *Клятва* жениха и невесты понравилась, так я переделывала её на текст со словами *Обещаю...*
 А то, что священников несколько, то на твоём месте я бы согласовала с родителями и им бы(священникам)  общее слово самым первым дала, в самом начале первого застолья. Первый тост. Перед родителями. И пусть и еду благословят, и поздравят как считают нужным Естесственно их бы об этом предпредила, что прошу  открыть застолье...
 Вот как-то так...

----------


## skomorox

> они люди очень весёлые много поют и пляшут и пьють тоже НОРМАЛЬНО!


ага, тоже была на одной свадьбе, где женился сын священника. На грудь принимали батюшки больше мирских! Свадьба была обычная, необычными были только пьяные попы в рясах.:biggrin:

----------


## Lizaele

Наташа (tataluna), Люда (optimistka), огромное вам спасибо за советы!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Прошу прощения у модераторов, что пишу в этой теме совсем не по теме, но именно сюда чаще всего заходят те люди, к которым хочу обратиться.

Мои милые форумчане. Огромное вам спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу о помощи в ПИВНОЙ вечеринке и помощь в конферансе.
Я вчера ВПЕРВЫЕ попробовала себя в парном конферансе и потом в Роли ФРАУ ЭЛЬЗА, на пивной вечеринке.
Все ваши советы, поддержка, помощь мне как никогда придали уверенность в себе и всё ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ. Банк остался доволен.
Всем, кто прислал мне пивные песни, сценки, сценарие, ДЕВОЧКИ МАЛЬЧИКИ - ПРЕОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО. И хотя ничего не потребовалось из этого, т.к. было много выступающих артистов, мне просто помогла ваша моральная поддержка. Лично каждому я ответила в личку, а хздесь говорю спасибо ВСЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Ира Ветерок, Масяня Светланка, Дима Дональд*. Вам трижды спасибо, что сидели часами со мной в скайпе и придумывали разные варианты.
Какое счастье иметь в жизни таких виртуальных друзей и наш ФОРУМ со всеми его обитателями.
Вместе мы действительна СИЛИЩА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 

Всё, улетела в Челябинск. ПОКА, пока :Aga:

----------


## Лина М.

Девочки, дорогие, кто на связи? Кто может мне помочь поднять на тон пару минусовок?? Одна, правда, в караочной версии, но может быть у вас есть Крылов "Девочка моя" (минус) в женскй тональности? Я через два часа ухожу на свадьбу.

----------


## Абюл45

> lezi


 Танюш, лови, отправила в личку...

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> SONYA_07


 Линочка, зайди сюда, можа пригодится...
http://webfile.ru/4065463

----------


## Лина М.

*Абюл45*,
 Любаша, спасибо.  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Добрый вечер всем!

Помогите, объясните мне, как вставлять фото. Хотела показать фото своих костюмов Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Хотела сделать отчёт по свадьбам. В этом году пустила в жизнь 3 новых сценария стилизованных свадеб: "Пиратская Свадьба или в поисках сокровищ Командора", "Путешествие в Америку" и "Свадьба на Олимпе". Никак не могу этого сделать. 

Заранее благодарю вас за помощь!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Jenik25, skomorox,  Djazi 
Спасибо за ответ
Djazi если найдешь адрес можно и мне его узнать :smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Добрый вечер всем!
> 
> Помогите, объясните мне, как вставлять фото. Хотела показать фото своих костюмов Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Хотела сделать отчёт по свадьбам. В этом году пустила в жизнь 3 новых сценария стилизованных свадеб: "Пиратская Свадьба или в поисках сокровищ Командора", "Путешествие в Америку" и "Свадьба на Олимпе". Никак не могу этого сделать. 
> 
> Заранее благодарю вас за помощь!


 Дублирую ответ, который на этот эе вопрос давала мне Ozornaya , за что ей еще раз спасибо:

Внизу страницы, где пишут ответ в посты, жмешь на пиктограммку разноцветной дискетки, выскакиваешь на страничу Сервиса хранения изображений. Там, в верхнем левом углу жмешь кнопочку ОБЗОР и выбираешь на своем компе фотку, которую хочешь вставить . В строке около ОБЗОРА у тебя появиться адрес твоей фотки. Жмешь на кнопку ОТПРАВИТЬ. Выскакивает окно со ссылками. Копируешь ссылки из второй строки, чтобы ее вставить в окно, где пишут ответ в посты, получится после нажатия на ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПРОСМОТР картинка с превью , т.е уменьшенная, но с подписью под ней УВЕЛИЧИТЬ ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ.

Если скопируешь ссылку из ТРЕТЬЕЙ строки, то в сообщение вставится картинка с полным изображением.

При вставке ссылки ты будешь видеть только саму ссылку, а когда нажмешь на ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПРОСМОТР - она раскроется и ты увидишь свою фотку.

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки, дорогие, кто на связи? Кто может мне помочь поднять на тон пару минусовок?? Одна, правда, в караочной версии, но может быть у вас есть Крылов "Девочка моя" (минус) в женскй тональности? Я через два часа ухожу на свадьбу.


Линочка, я так и не  пойму: Ты не получила три  варианта минуса Девочка моя?
 Не знаю,  но я  тебе два раза отправила.  И здесь в личке написала, что отправила. Возможно, у меня антивирус что-то заблокировал,  так как я не могу и в Майл Агент зайти. Обидно, что не смогла помочь тебе:frown:

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

СПАСИБО *ЯАлекс*, ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ :Vah:

----------


## Мишкина

> На свадьбе будут присутствовать священнослужители. Батюшка с матушкой со стороны невесты и батюшка (из другого города) со стороны жениха...


Вот эту песню можно поставить на танец молодых, очень красивая...
Но на обычной свадьбе ее не поставишь, а вот на такой в самый раз!

Белые Крылья - Родителям.mp3
http://webfile.ru/4066025

----------


## Юльчита

> тут смотря, что ты хочешь, деньги или нормальные нервы.


Девочки, милые, спасибо за советы.Я все -таки решила , что нервы мои мне дороже и предложила молодым либо переносить в другое место, где мы будем одни, либо я с ними не работаю.Думают пока :Aga: .А денег, их всегда не хватает.:biggrin: Я как -то сказала( и до сих пор придерживюсь такого мнения), что ведение праздников-это мое хоббои, так сказать для удовольствия.И удовольствие это мне нравиться не только самой получать, но и другим доставлять.Порой мне кажется, если свадьба прошла удачно, я довольна, куча комплиментов перекрывает все денежные знаки и  вот за такие комплименты хочется еще и еще раз идти к людям.Всем еще раз спасибо! :flower:

----------


## чижик

*Lizaele*,
 свадьба. где много верующих людей -дело очень деликатное, со всеми привычными конкурсами-тостами надо быть очень осторожным. Я несколько таких вела - так не только "клянусь" нельзя было произносить, как правильно Оптимистка сказала, но и слова "ритуал". "традиция", с днём рождения нельзя было поздравлять ( там, среди гостей. в день свадьбы. именинник был), ещё о нескольких табу предупредили.В общем, дело непростое, постоянно надо быть начекУ. как бы чего-нибудь крамольного не произнести...

----------


## Lizaele

> Добрый вечер всем!
> 
>  В этом году пустила в жизнь 3 новых сценария стилизованных свадеб: "Пиратская Свадьба или в поисках сокровищ Командора", "Путешествие в Америку" и "Свадьба на Олимпе". Никак не могу этого сделать. 
> 
> Заранее благодарю вас за помощь!


 Наталья, насколько я вижу, тебе знаком адрес темы "Вечер в стиле..." Именно там можно познакомить желающих с твоими тематическими сценариями, даже в виде отчета.  :Aga:

----------


## Shusteer

> свадьба. где много верующих людей -дело очень деликатное, со всеми привычными конкурсами-тостами надо быть очень осторожным. Я несколько таких вела - так не только "клянусь" нельзя было произносить, как правильно Оптимистка сказала, но и слова "ритуал". "традиция", с днём рождения нельзя было поздравлять ( там, среди гостей. в день свадьбы. именинник был), ещё о нескольких табу предупредили.В общем, дело непростое, постоянно надо быть начекУ. как бы чего-нибудь крамольного не произнести...


Милые, дорогие друзья! Давно читаю ваши сообщения наполненные волнениями и просьбами дельного совета по поводу проведения свадеб с приглашёнными свещенниками....Толи нам так повезло со свещенниками в нашей Республике, толи Вам подворачиваются какие-то секстанские свадьбы (хотя это вряд ли, та как этот народ скрытный и в "мир" никогда не пойдёт) Проводила такие свадьбы не единожды...Уверяю всех! Православные свадьбы-такие же как и обычные и люди на них гуляют обыкновенные, только действительно не приветствуются никакие языческие обряды с текстом и подтекстом,пошлости,заговоры и прочее.А причина проста-люди не верят в предрассудки. А ещё все гости на такой свадьбе очень доброжелательны и воспитанны, но выпить мо-гут. А в целом они такие же!
     2 года назад вела православную свадьбу своему диджею.Да-да...Так на свадьбе были и батюшки, и непримеримые коммунисты(дедушки молодых с бабушками) и кого только не было...Жизнь!! Провела весело, легко и на сердце было тепло и светло:smile:

----------


## Волшебники

> Вот эту песню можно поставить на танец молодых, очень красивая...
> Но на обычной свадьбе ее не поставишь, а вот на такой в самый раз!
> 
> Белые Крылья - Родителям


Песня очень красивая. А минус у Вас есть или возможно его найти? Очень надо хорошему человеку.

сбросьте пожалуйста на maximen@tut.by

----------


## Мишкина

> Песня очень красивая. А минус у Вас есть или возможно его найти? Очень надо хорошему человеку.
> 
> сбросьте пожалуйста на maximen@tut.by


Минуса нет, к сожалению....((( Ничем помочь не могу...(((

----------


## свадьба

*Волшебники*,
Вот тут минус http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showthread.php?t=19096 только надо региться

----------


## Анжелла

НЕ знаю где выставить,давай те тут... Обещала нарезку к киношной свадьбе. Приготовились, мотор, камера, начали...
http://narod.ru/disk/14875762000/%D0...D0%B8.mp3.html

----------


## KAlinchik

Девчонки и мальчишки! предлагаю вам помозговать вот над чем:
 у меня вчера была свадьба , где присутствовало около 20 холостых парней...когда бросали подвязку, на танцполе было мало места для них...
и только сегодня меня осенила мысль, что самые наши потенциальные клиенты для свадеб- именно в эти моменты: девушки, когда ловят букет и юноши, которые ловят повдвязку...
ведь можно именно им дать свои визитки... но как это можно обыграть? просто тупо подойти в это время и раздать неинтересно..

----------


## Курица

> самые наши потенциальные клиенты для свадеб- именно в эти моменты: девушки, когда ловят букет и юноши, которые ловят повдвязку...
> ведь можно именно им дать свои визитки... но как это можно обыграть? просто тупо подойти в это время и раздать неинтересно..


...как некий сюрприз-то, что вам очень скоро может быть необходимо...ооооооооооо! а может, совместить вот этих Ангелочков
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808&page=136
(чтобы ТИПА и вам-каждому-Судьба послала вот такого же Ангела, как наша невеста...И раздать карточки...а на обороте-то, что после встречи своей половинки вам  будет просто жизненно необходимо...а именно-телефон Алины Борисовны...Как идейка?

----------


## Инна Р.

*KAlinchik*,
 Алана, совсем необязательно им раздавать визитки - к ним нужно подойти по особенному, что б они тебя запомнили!!! Я лично вызываю их в центр зала торжественно, под аплодисменты и мои эппиграммы (если молодые информацию о них дают). Они приятно удивляются - людям всегда приятно когда им столько почестей, видно - как им нравится эта минута славы...  и надеюсь, позвонят, когда придет время...

*Курица*, Танюш,
 Парням ангелочков...это не то, да и девчонкам тоже!

----------


## KAlinchik

> к ним нужно подойти по особенному, что б они тебя запомнили!!!


да они меня запоминают, Инна :biggrin:
 но ведь жениться они могут не  только через месяц или в этом же году, а через пару лет.. и тогда, если они тебя запомнили, визитку они сохранят, а не метаются в поисках...

----------


## Курица

> Курица, Танюш,
>  Парням ангелочков...это не то, да и девчонкам тоже!


Инн, да ангелочки же не такие,
http://***********.ru/uploads/posts/...6be7566153.jpg
 а вот такие:
http://radikal.ru/F/s50.radikal.ru/i...fa6cd.jpg.html
стилизованные...а почему бы и нет???

----------


## luna

Алина,а я на свадьбе так и делаю:после того как счастливчики поймают букет и подвязку говорю,что  если верить в примету,она обязательно сбудется и пройдёт время,вы встретите свою любовь и для вас будет звучать свадебный вальс,и  к вам придут с поздравленьями гости,...придём и мы-творческая группа  Хорошее настроение(если не забудите пригласить),а чтоб не забыли про нас  вот вам наша визиточка на память. И  они возвращаются спустя и год,и три.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина,а я на свадьбе так и делаю:после того как счастливчики поймают букет и подвязку говорю,что если верить в примету,она обязательно сбудется и пройдёт время,вы встретите свою любовь и для вас будет звучать свадебный вальс,и к вам придут с поздравленьями гости,...придём и мы-творческая группа Хорошее настроение(если не забудите пригласить),а чтоб не забыли про нас вот вам наша визиточка на память. И они возвращаются спустя и год,и три.


я поймавшим и так даю визитки сразу же по факту...
 а теперь хочу задействовать и тех, кому не повезло поймать...

----------


## luna

А девочек-неудачниц можно утешить: мол это только примета и  ваша судьба в ваших руках.Берите инициативу в свои руки и начните с наших визиток.Я уверена:они вам скоро пригодятся.
А можно сделать специальную серию визиток для поднятия настроения,обещающую скидку 5-10% на обслуживание свадьбы.

----------


## Инна Р.

> а не метаются в поисках...


А это другой разговор... Надо что б они написали в поисковик Ведущая Алина... ты и выскочила :biggrin:. А визитку за 2 года тоже потерять можно. Я вот не ищу визитки, ищу телефон в инете. :biggrin: А если серьезно - они потом берут координаты у твоих молодоженов.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А если серьезно - они потом берут координаты у твоих молодоженов


это я тоже в курсе..
просто хотела тему развить, как можно еще свои визитки раздавать...
мне, например, очень понравилась Людина идея , как их раздать каждому гостю...
 но вот появилась еще мысль давать непосредственно потенциальным клиентам..

----------


## luna

[QUOTE=KAlinchik;2492513]я поймавшим и так даю визитки сразу же по факту... а теперь хочу задействовать и тех, кому не повезло поймать...[/QUOTE]

Утешьте их фразой: Верьте в себя,всё в ваших руках и ваша судьба и наша визитка.И вручайте.
Можно для них сделать  специальную серию,обещающую скидки 5-10% на обслуживание их будущего торжества.Не выбросят.Это факт.*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Извините.Меня заклинило ,и я два раза отправила сообщение.А как удалить повтор не знаю.

----------


## maknata

*luna*,
 Оль, ничё ты два раза не отправила))) то глюк тырнета, у меня тоже такое бывает:wink:



> просто хотела тему развить, как можно еще свои визитки раздавать...


 Алин, а что если сделать "мешочек счастья" для тех кто не поймал букет или подвязку? И накидать туды визиток, монеток и мелких леденцов в обёртке? Типа, вам не повезло? С нашим мешочком вы можете расчитывать на счатье в личной жизни! Тяните! Монетка! Отлично, у вас период карьерного роста и повышения зарплаты! Конфетка? Ой, да у вас самый сладкий период жизни! Визитка? Да ещё  и моя?!:rolleyes: Ой, ну вы явно собираетесь скоро жениться и пригласить меня на своё торжество... Постараюсь не умереть от скромности и сделать вам его таким же весёлым и незабываемым, как сегодняшний праздник:biggrin: (Ой, и чё я у Зайцевские мешочки така влюблённа?:wink:)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Постараюсь не умереть от скромности и сделать вам его таким же весёлым и незабываемым, как сегодняшний праздник


 :Ok: 
Наташ, я запомню эту фразу!

----------


## Колесо

> просто хотела тему развить, как можно еще свои визитки раздавать...





> но вот появилась еще мысль давать непосредственно потенциальным клиентам..


*Алин*,я до твоего поста тоже как-то не думала,они же наши потенциальные клиенты!!а уходят "не  солоно хлебавши",все внимание переключается на поймавших...вообщем я тоже озадачилась...но пока в голове - пустота!)))Может это последствия вчерашнего праздника,мозги выключились на время, не работают))) :biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Можно*KAlinchik*,еще вариант, нафотошопить какой-нибудь сертификат" личного счастья", " особого очарования" или" Фишку любви" или типа того.......,на котором(ой) будут внизу твои координаты....
Можно, вообще, в шуточном варианте сделать- 
" флаер потенциальной половинки семейного счастья"
 или  что-то вроде того...., где перечислить все прелести фееричной будущей свадьбы, где..............+ 10% скидка от ведущей.....и твои координаты... Тоже хорошо:smile:
Давайте подумаем вместе...

----------


## Donald

Да так и говорите: "А вот вам МОЙ пригласительный на ВАШУ свадьбу!"  :Ok:

----------


## черника

> Да так и говорите: "А вот вам МОЙ пригласительный на ВАШУ свадьбу!" 		 / message 	 sig 
> 							________________


 Дим, ну какой ты МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  Девчонки всё мудрят, мудрят, а ты в одной фразе - коротко и ясно! Обожаю тебя! :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Да так и говорите: "А вот вам МОЙ пригласительный на ВАШУ свадьбу!"


 :Ok: 
Только не говорить, а пусть там так и будет написано.:smile:

----------


## lezi

Девочки и мальчики прерву вашу беседу про визитки:smile:Извините.

Я опять с вопросом. В период кризиса бары,чтоб завлечь к себе посетителей стали выдумывать кто во что горазд. Я работаю с несколькими.Пока нет свадеб и юбилеев перехожу немного на тематику вечеров в барах и ресторанах. Хозяйка одного из них цыганка.Предложила провести вечеринку под названием Цыганская ночь в таборе. 
Решили,что весь персонал будет в цыганских костюмах. Когда будут приходить посетители начало в 21:00 ,то их будет встречать персонал подавая на подносе стопку водки и Величальная песня(ПРИПЕВ) в честь прибывшего. Затем проводят в зал и усаживают за стол.Блюда тоже можно будет заказать из цыганской кухни. Будут петь на цыганском языке музыканты.Будут цыгане танцевать несколько танцев и конечно же хозяйка будет танцевать для гостей 2 танца. Расскажу я немного о традициях этого народа. Будут гадания от цыган(конечно же шуточные) Но у цыган же нет конкурсов на их гуляниях.Чем еще можно развлечь их. Можно на самое лучшее исполнение цыганочки,можно конкурс провести кто больше из посетителей вспомнит цыганских песен,Можно с гитарами изобразить цыганский музыкальный коллектив и какую нибудь известную песню, У меня возникла такая бредовая идея.Может кого переодеть в медведя и пусть кто то из цыган выведет его.А Мишка будет подходить к столикам и как нибудь веселить гостей.Например,Миша покажи как девки юбки поднимают,чтоб воду перейти.Или покажи как Плечиками трясут цыганки.Что то в этом роде. У меня еще есть 3 лошадки.Может устроить какие то скачки на лошадках.Место в баре позволяет.Чтоб на лошадке доскакали до дамы ,вдели ей розу красную в волоса и назад прискакали на место .

Что еще можно придумать.Буду рада любой помощи и любым идеям.

----------


## Donald

Тань, после пятого гостя, всех ранее пришедших уже стошнит от Величальной... :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Эстонские цыгане, интересно... Надо подумать... Вечером отпишусь. :Aga:

----------


## lezi

ДИМ,так это не в зале,а на пороге бара.Не думаю,что все придут в 21:00. Хотя что то в твоих словах есть.Что то я этот момент не учла.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Alenajazz*,
 Ален,у нас их достаточно.Только не кочуют они,а все в квартирах живут.Как границу закрыли в 90 годах,кто был в Эстонии в это время те и остались.Ни кто не уехал. У хозяйки бара папа цыганский барон.Одна их ветка насчитывает 80-90 человек.

----------


## tataluna

придём и мы-творческая группа  Хорошее настроение(если не забудите пригласить),а чтоб не забыли про нас  вот вам наша визиточка на память. И  они возвращаются спустя и год,и три.[/QUOTE]


А название впрямь как у нас :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> у цыган же нет конкурсов на их гуляниях.Чем еще можно развлечь их


 Может быть поморочиться и сделать нарезочку из фраз какого-то известного фильма, того же "Будулая " например.. А потом что-то типа викторины,-"Закончи фразу..."

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Да так и говорите: "А вот вам МОЙ пригласительный на ВАШУ свадьбу!"


Дима, я имела ввиду Флаер -сертификат-пригласительный(как угодно)
разработать(нарисовать-отфотошопить) специально для девушек и парней(потенциальных женихов и невест), 
которые ловят букетик-подвязочку.

А не просто обычную нашу визитку вручать.
Мне кажется, так интереснее.
Надо занятся разработкой дизайна.:rolleyes:
За что и обожаю наш форум- за идеи, которые можно преобразить и воплотить под свои  сценарии ! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

Lezi!
Сделай обряд посвящения в ромА (ромАлы) с выдачей соответствующих сертификатов или дипломов!

Слово «лавэ́» в русском жаргоне заимствовано из цыганского языка, где имеет форму «ловэ́» (цыгане не «акают») и значение «деньги».

Самые главные ценности для цыгана: принадлежность к цыганскому обществу, семья, профессия и вера.

Для цыган характерны культы детства, материнства, возраста, верности семье.

Хотя современные цыганские семьи редко бывают многодетными, культ детства от этого не исчез. Каждый ребёнок, в том числе из чужой семьи или нецыганский, рассматривается как личность, нуждающаяся в защите, помощи, добром слове, угощении. Система сравнения и поощрения детей баллами считается у цыган очень вредной для детей. Культ детства настолько силён, что у цыган распространён обычай усыновления (которое часто происходит даже при наличии собственных детей)


Профессии придаётся очень большое значение, и поэтому с ней связано много обычаев. Например, принято выбирать профессию в рамках традиционных занятий своей семьи или этногруппы. Профессии в глазах цыганского общества делятся на «цыганские» и «нецыганские», то есть пристойные для цыган и нежелательные для цыган. К «цыганским» профессиям относят профессии, связанные с музыкой, актёрским ремеслом, шоу-бизнесом, работой с железом и техникой, «магическими услугами», религией (только если это не связано с целибатом), работой с животными, педагогикой и психологией (особенно для женщин), а также ювелирное ремесло и ремёсла, связанные с кустарным изготовлением предметов быта, таких как корзины, верёвки, кирпичи, посуда и т. п.

Легенды, связанные с верой

    * Среди российских цыган существует легенда: когда распинали Христа, проходящие мимо цыгане украли гвоздь. За это, якобы, Бог разрешил цыганам иногда воровать. По мнению некоторых цыганологов, эта легенда не очень стара и, скорее всего, пришла в цыганское общество извне (предположительно, от балканских славян).
    * Другая легенда гласит, что Бог цыган особенно любит за их веселье и талант и потому не стал привязывать их к клочкам земли, как другие народы, а подарил для жизни весь мир. Потому цыгане и кочевали — чтобы сполна воспользоваться даром Господа. Теперь цыган можно найти на всех материках, кроме Антарктиды.


Важные для цыганской культуры философские термины

Несмотря на мало развитую письменную культуру, у цыган хорошо развита философия. Философские сказки, песни и афоризмы составляют заметную часть цыганского фольклора. Большая часть терминов философии легко понятны нецыганам, но некоторые требуют отдельного объяснения.

 Романипэ

Условно принято переводить это слово как «цыганский дух» или «цыганская культура», но значение этого слова несколько шире. Романипэ — это цыганский дух, цыганская сущность, цыганский закон, готовность и стремление следовать цыганскому закону, осознавание принадлежности к цыганскому обществу, стремление к принадлежности к цыганскому сообществу, набор цыганских качеств характера и т. п. в совокупности. Этнический нецыган, имеющий романипэ, признаётся цыганом. Обычно это приёмный ребёнок нецыганского происхождения, выросший в рамках цыганской культуры.
[править] Гаджо

    Основная статья: Гаджо

Человек, не имеющий романипэ. Таким может быть даже этнический цыган, воспитанный вне рамок цыганской культуры, не имеющий цыганских качеств и не стремящийся принадлежать к цыганскому сообществу. Но всё-таки обычно «гаджо» (мн. ч. «гадже») практически означает «нецыган». Само слово происходит от индийского слова «гавджа» — «деревенский житель» (предки цыган были артистами и ремесленниками и противопоставляли себя крестьянам).
[править] Романо рат

Буквально переводится как «цыганская кровь». Романо рат — носитель цыганских генов. Сюда входят как сами цыгане, так и гадже, являющиеся цыганскими метисами. Этнические цыгане, не осознающими себя носителями романипэ, всё равно относятся к романо рат. Считается, что цыганская кровь сильна, и у нецыган, являющихся романо рат, она проявляется в тяге к цыганской культуре, творческом взгляде на жизнь, темпераментности и постоянном духовном поиске, где бы они ни были воспитаны.

За романо рат признаётся право стать цыганами, однако при этом предъявляются столь же жёсткие условия соответствия романипэ, как и выросшим внутри цыганской культуры.
 Список известных людей, являющихся романо рат

    * Сара Александер (Sara Alexander), певица и аккордеонистка в стиле этно, Израиль-Франция[4][5]
    * Адам Ант, певец, актёр, Великобритания
    * Фредерик Белинский, джаз-гитарист, Франция [6]
    * Василий Волков, композитор, Россия
    * Евгений Гудзь (Eugene Hütz), вокалист и руководитель цыганской панк-рок банды Gogol Bordello
    * Николай Добрынин, актёр, Россия [7][8]
    * Юрий Домбровский, писатель, Россия (по его утверждению)
    * Ольга Дроздова, актриса, Россия [9][10]
    * Алла Духова, хореограф, Латвия[11]
    * Джо Завинул (Joe Zawinul), австрийский фьюжн—джазовый клавишник, композитор, участник группы Майлза Дэвиса и основатель Weather Report [12][13][14]
    * Вадим Козин, певец, СССР
    * Сергей Курёхин, музыкант-авангардист, джазовый музыкант, композитор, актёр, СССР [15]
    * Юрий Любимов, режиссёр, Россия [16][17]
    * Юрий Магалиф, поэт, писатель[18]
    * Инна Молчанова, писательница, Россия [19]
    * Андрей Петровм, артист балета, Россия [20]
    * Олег Плескуненко,музыкант, композитор.
    * Юрий Покальчук, писатель, Украина [21]
    * Сергей Проханов, актёр, режиссёр, продюсер, Россия[22]
    * Дина Рубина, писательница, Израиль [23]
    * Вадим Селин, детский писатель, Россия
    * Людмила Сенчина, певица, Россия [24][25]
    * Мария Шерифович (серб. Marija Šerifović/Марија Шерифовић) — певица, победительница Евровидения-2007, Сербия [26][27]
    * Оксана Фандера, актриса, Украина [28][29]
    * Сесилия Саркози, бывшая первая леди Франции
    * Харальд Симанис, певец, Латвия [30]
    * Александр Цуркан, актёр, Россия
    * Чарли Чаплин, актёр, Великобритания [31]
    * Анна Нетребко, оперная певица, Россия

 Романистан

Возможны варианты Романестан, Ромастан, Романотхан, Роматхан, Республика Романистан. Обозначает совокупность всех цыган мира, цыганское общество. Цыгане в большинстве своём уверены, что для их республики не надо земли: её территория пролегает «по душам людей». Главный закон Романистана — «Романо законо», «Романипэ», то есть цыганский закон, цыганские традиции. Неисполняющий цыганский закон автоматически оказывается за пределами «республики». Республикой Романистан считается в силу особенностей устройства цыганского общества, более всего похожего на демократию.
 Цыганский закон


Цыганский закон (романо законо, романипэ) — термин, используемый цыганами для обозначения неписаного свода правил, которым цыган руководствуется в своих отношениях с членами цыганского общества и с людьми, к нему не принадлежащим.

Цыганский закон можно условно разделить на три части: правила, регулирующие поведение внутри цыганского сообщества, правила, регулирующие поведение вне цыганского сообщества, и правила, общие для поведения в цыганском сообществе и вне его.

В настоящее время, в каждой стране у цыган свой свод правил. Кроме того, свой цыганский закон у разных цыганских народностей может быть и внутри одной страны. Однако многие правила («ядро» Цыганского Закона) у разных народностей совпадают. Зачастую, законом называют только общие правила, а правила местные относят к обычаям.

За соблюдением цыганского закона строго следят пожилые члены сообщества, чьё мнение имеет огромный авторитет. Все споры и преступления внутри цыганского сообщества разбирает цыганский суд, состоящий из авторитетных людей, не имеющих интереса в обсуждаемом деле. Самые страшные приговоры, выносимые цыганским судом — об отлучении преступника от цыганского сообщества или о признании его осквернённым (от отлучения «скверна» отличается тем, что со временем она «смывается», но всё время её существования «осквернённый» практически изолирован от общества). У некоторых цыганских этногрупп изгнанному или изолированному («осквернённому») цыгану предварительно коротко остригают волосы, а мужчинам ещё и усы. У цыган России этот обычай не сохранился, однако они до сих пор избегают совсем коротких стрижек, традиционно считая их «несчастливыми»

----------


## orsia

Народ, плиззз! СРОЧНО киньте в меня не караоке песенки "Ах, таня, таня, танечка с ней случай был такой"!!!! БЕз слов... ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО НАДО!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а еще песенкой "Мир не прост, совсем не прост!"

----------


## Владленыч

*orsia*, Лови ссылку на Танечку http://ifolder.ru/14905216

----------


## Alenajazz

Знаменитое монисто  является  украшением, характерным для замужних женщин. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/973203m.jpg[/IMG]

Lezi, благодаря этой теме нашла у себя много цыганского, видимо в душЕ я - ромА!

----------


## luna

> придём и мы-творческая группа  Хорошее настроение(если не забудите пригласить),а чтоб не забыли про нас  вот вам наша визиточка на память. И  они возвращаются спустя и год,и три.





А название впрямь как у нас :Aga: [/QUOTE]

Значит,мы тёзки.Может познакомимся поближе?

----------


## Alenajazz

Lezi! 
Цыганская система имён

Полное цыганское имя состоит из трёх-пяти частей: официальное имя, «светское» имя, иногда — отчество, фамилия, иногда — прозвище этой ветви семьи.

Официальное имя — имя, записываемое в документах, обычно оно выбирается, исходя из обычаев страны проживания, либо совпадает с именем, данным при крещении.

«Светское» имя — это имя, используемое в обычной жизни, в общении с другими цыганами или нецыганскими приятелями. Оно может представлять собой:

    * прозвище, характеризующее человека или напоминающее о некоем событии из его жизни («Ворона», «Водяной»; знаменитый проповедник Родни Смит использовал в качестве «светского» имени прозвище «Джипси (Цыган)» в память о том, как он был впервые приглашён произнести проповедь; его проповеди даже иногда публиковались под именем «Джипси Смит»),
    * крестильное имя, если оно отлично от официального,
    * имя на цыганском или экзотическом языке («Тагари», «Радж»),
    * иногда «светское» имя может совпадать с официальным или являться сокращением от него (так, если «светское» имя Дмитрия — Мито, то его будут называть так не только в пять лет, но и в сорок пять, и это не будет проявлением неуважения; например, цыганский гитарист-виртуоз Александр Колпаков в цыганском сообществе обычно упоминается как «Саша Колпаков», несмотря на то, что находится уже в почтенном возрасте).

Отчества обычно используются взрослыми цыганами бывшего СССР, в тех случаях, когда приходится прибегать к официальному имени, то есть при общении с государственными структурами, при формальном общении с другими представителями цыганского сообщества, на официальных торжествах и т. п. У котляров особая система отчеств, входящих в систему светского именования: котляр может иметь отчество по отцу, по матери или по ним обоим. В основном же цыганам мира хватает «светского» имени, которое употребляется ими даже с фамилией. Вежливое обращение к старшим в быту формируется при помощи слов «дядя» и «тётя», поставленных перед «светским» именем.

Фамилии у цыган используются так же, как и у других европейских народов.

----------


## SOK_89

Ребята, у меня маленькая просьба. Вот только не нашел тему, где можно задать вопрос.
В сентябре приобрел 2-й автотранспорт для свадьбы. В Ауди  реквизиты уже не помещаются. 
  И вот смотрю второй месяц на машину и ...., а может на ней рекламу разместить? Какие будут проблемы по поводу рекламы - я знаю, но хочется опробовать. 
Вот и просьба - нужен короткий оригинальный текст, не более трех слов.


Этот снимок - 5 минутный набросок, что б имели представление, что на машине места для размещение рекламы практически нет.
Предложения отправляйте в личку, чтоб не..... эфир.:biggrin:

С ув., Олег

[IMG]http://*********ru/967059m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

См личку

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!  

Очень нужна армянская музыка, особенно песня "Армения".  Буду благодарна за хорошие танцевальные и душевные мелодии!!!

Всем  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Юль, на скайп лови

----------


## кикимаджа

Мальчики и девочки, помогите  мне твердолобой пожалуйста. Я вчера, на страницах нашего форума, увидела ссылку на замечательный новогодний сценарий, там говорилось об инопланетянах, который приземлились на землю и похитили деда мороза и снегурочку, а баба Яга, леший и прочая нечисть пытаются спасти праздник. Я неродивая вчера не пометила себе этого, а сегодня не могу найти, пробовала воспользываться поиском, но все без результата. Помогите мне пожалуйста, может кто помнит и ткнет меня носом.

----------


## Сильва

*кикимаджа*,
Это или в Новом годе, или здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=104984

----------


## Ленуська

Привет всем! Новая информация: 27 ноября в г.Донецке Украина, состоится однодневный семинар для работников культуры, организаторов праздников по теме: подготовка и проведение новогодних праздников. С раздачей методических материалов: музыкального и сценарного.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Дорогие мои люди! Только что говорила с клиентами.Мои молодожены хотят белую свадьбу. Весь зал будет украшен белым. Больше идей, задумок и желаний у них нет. У меня пока единственная ассоциация - Белое море, у которого мы живем. С чем у вас ассоциируется белый цвет? Свадьба в конце декабря. У нас все белым -бело. Выйдешь покурить - белое, вернешься в зал - белое. Пока грустно как-то.Помогите, пожалуйста! Буду рада любой , даже самой, на первый взгляд, странной идее. Да, платье у невесты будет традиционно белое.Как вам кажется, не скучно - белизна кругом?

----------


## Инна Р.

В белых залах оченьььььььь тяжело раскачивается банкет, к сожалению! Я много раз проверила на своей шкуре... Делай больше веселостей...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ёжик*,
 Вот и я думаю.Царство сна и покоя...

----------


## Инна Р.

Белоснежные облока, белоснежное счасье...
Трудная задача...

----------


## кикимаджа

*myworld7*,
Может задать тему свадьбы такую "Свадебное торжество на белых облаках". Приплести туда ангелов -любви Амуров, добавить злюку - Белоснежку (от нее жених отказался, отдав предпочтение нынешней невесте). Ну намешать всего побольше связаного с белым цветом. Может у молодых и пройдет эта блаж, ведь белый цевет просто сильно бьет по глазам. А у них кольца обручальные тоже будут из белого золота?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> У меня пока единственная ассоциация - Белое море, у которого мы живем. С чем у вас ассоциируется белый цвет? Свадьба в конце декабря. У нас все белым -бело. В


Белый лебедь, белый танец, белый медведь, "белая" зависть, белый халат, принц на белом коне
Песня Где то на белом свете... 
белый теплоход по белому морю:smile:
Белое солнце пустыни

 А вообще, то тоскливо если новобрачных в романтику тянет, но можно кое что придумать если они готовы покреативить


Нашел в инете: (правда не знаю зачем)
Соревнуются два игрока. Необходимый реквизит - кока-кола, водка, 2 стакана. В стаканы игроков наливается кола. Это бурый медведь. Его надо превратить в белого. Это делается следующим образом. Игрок делает глоток, а жидкость в стакане доливается до прежнего уровня водкой. Игрок снова делает глоток - уровень снова возвращается к первоначальному, вливанием водки. Так повторяется до тех пор, пока жидкость в стакане не станет белого цвета. Если игроки еще в состоянии продолжать игру, то она идет в обратном порядке. Отпивается водка - доливается кола, пока стакан не станет полностью бурым. Выигравший... Кхм, счастливчику объявляется, что он выиграл на следующее утро после тяжелого пробуждения. Внимание: не стоит играть в эту игру, если вы не уверены в собственных силах и не знаете свою норму. Помните о возможности алкогольного отравления.

----------


## shoymama

Аня, а если начать с белоги листа и к концу вечера всю эту хрень раскрасить? Постепенно: белое, белоес еще чем-то, а потом постепенно вводить краски. Только ход придумать. Помнишь, как в старом мультике "Шесть Иванов, шесть капитанов" Там собачка краски съела, а потом все постепенно раскрасили. Как-то так. Мож бред, -рассуждаю вслух...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Нашел в инете: (правда не знаю зачем)
> Соревнуются два игрока.


Для этого конкурса есть специальная тема, в Играх и Конкурсах. Называется тема: Игры и конкурсы, которые НЕ следует проводить... как то так... :biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Для этого конкурса есть специальная тема, в Играх и Конкурсах. Называется тема: Игры и конкурсы, которые НЕ следует проводить... как то так... :biggrin:


Поэтому и не знаю зачем:smile: УУУххх и строга же ты Ежик:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да не строга я :biggrin: :Vah: ... просто мы тут всякую ерунду выкладываем, а новички играть кинутся  :Vah:  :Oj: .

----------


## tolyanich

Дорогие девочки и мальчики:biggrin: Если  кому не трудно голосоните пожалуйста
http://www.**********.ru/rating/playlist/  Если что мы Дуэт "Я и ты" :Oj: Пока №12

----------


## KAlinchik

> Дорогие девочки и мальчики Если кому не трудно голосоните пожалуйста
> http://www.**********.ru/rating/playlist/ Если что мы Дуэт "Я и ты"Пока №12


уже номер 7
 ТОляныч!  
да мы за ваши МИЛЛИОНЫ ПОЦЕЛУЕВ счас на первое место наголосуем!
 что за хит-парад?

----------


## Tajussa

*tolyanich*,
Неа.. уже червертые... :Ok: 
Удачи!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Толяныч, с радостью проголосую. Только подскажите, как это сделать? Зарегестрироваться надо?

----------


## KAlinchik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Не, Ириш, просто на крайнюю звездочку( 5 балов) нажми напротив Толяныча и все, голос засчитан

----------


## Alenajazz

*myworld7*,

 # Белое духовенство в православии — немонашествующее духовенство.
# Белый — традиционный цвет свадебного платья в Европейских странах и в Японии. Белое платье считалось символом чистоты и невинности
# Белый флаг — международный символ капитуляции или перемирия.
# Белый танец — танец, на котором дамы приглашают кавалеров.
# Белый человек — так часто называют представителя европеоидной расы представители других рас.
# Белый билет — жаргонное название справки, дающей освобождение от призыва в армию.[1]
# Белая Русь — словосочетание, от которого происходит название страны Белоруссия.
# Белая горячка — состояние возникающее в период прерывания запоя или уменьшения дозы принимаемого алкоголя после длительного его употребления. Сопровождается повышением температуры тела, ознобом и появлением галлюцинаций.
# Карт бланш (с фр. белая карта) — чистый бланк, подписанный доверителем, предоставляющий доверенному лицу неограниченные полномочия, полную свободу действий.
# Белая одежда по народным поверьям защищает от дурного глаза, порчи.
# Белый слон — это выражение пришло к нам из древнего Сиама. Чтобы избавиться от неугодного придворного, король Сиама дарил ему большого белого слона. Стоимость прокорма животного быстро разоряла придворного, а избавиться от царского подарка было невозможно. С тех пор большое, внушительное, но бесполезное приобретение называют «белым слоном».
# «Показать белое перо» — проявить трусость. Выражение пришло из петушиных боев. Было замечено, что петухи с красной и черной окраской вырывают перья из хвостов более трусливых белых петухов.
# Традиционно на территории южных республик Советского Союза в белый цвет окрашиваются автомобили, выполняющие официально-представительские функции.

Можно ли назвать белый цвет цветом в полном смысле этого слова? В виде пигмента или краски белый цвет является настоящим ахроматиком, то есть бесцветным веществом. Однако, если говорить о спектре, белый цвет включает в себя все другие
цвета. Вспомните, что сэр Исаак Ньютон написал о спектре: чистейший белый цвет состоит из всех цветов. Не забывайте знаменитую скороговорку: Каждый (красный) Охотник (оранжевый) Желает (желтый) Знать (зеленый), Где (голубой) Сидит (синий) Фазан (фиолетовый).
Нас удивляет, что в древних языках название черного и белого означали одно и то же — то есть отсутствие цвета. В некоторых языках слова, обозначающие эти два цвета, очень похожи.
В англо-саксонском языке черный цвет назывался «blаес», а белый — «blaс». Английское слово «bleach» (отбеливать) происходит от англо-саксонского «blаесаn» (делать белым) и «bleak» (бледный). От французского слова «blаnс» образовались слова «blanch», «blank» и «blanket». В других языках белый цвет связан с пшеницей и мукой.

Белый цвет и личность
Если вы любите белый. Белый цвет напоминает о беззаботной юности, простоте и невинности, о желании вновь стать молодым. Однако этот же цвет говорит об уверенности в себе и бескомпромиссности. Поскольку белый символизирует чистоту, ценители этого цвета очень аккуратны и отличаются идеальным вкусом в одежде и оформлении дома. Они очень осторожные покупатели и умудренные опытом торговцы. Им свойственна чрезмерная критичность и скрупулезность. Если гость случайно прольет вино на новую скатерть, они улыбнутся и скажут, что не о чем беспокоиться. Но как только за гостем закроется дверь, они тут же бросятся выводить пятно!
Если вы не любите белый. Хотя белый символизирует чистоту и невинность, неприятие этого цвета вовсе не говорит о неаккуратности и неряшливости. Тем не менее это явный признак того, что порядок для вас — не главное. Вы не зануда. Вас гораздо более интересуют важные вопросы, вам не хочется тратить время на идеальный порядок. Пыль на полках не заставляет вас судорожно хвататься за тряпку и пылесос. Вы спокойны и уравновешенны, с вами приятно проводить время. Белый цвет кажется вам холодным и напоминает о больнице — детские впечатления от визитов к дантисту оказались слишком сильны, чтобы вычеркнуть их из памяти!

----------


## tolyanich

Спасбо всем огромное :flower:  Ну и  ещё там маленькая хитрость..Если голосуешь именно  во время исполнения той песни за которую голосуешб, начисляется 10 баллов. Ну это так  на  всякий случай. К победе не стремимся, но  не хочется затеряться совсем уж :Oj: :biggrin: Спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: И спокойно  ночи.Я спать

----------


## Озорная

*tolyanich*,

Уже № *2*!!!

Очень красивая песня и спели вы ее душевно! Спасибо! Желаю ПОБЕДЫ!!!

----------


## skomorox

*myworld7*,



> Мои молодожены хотят белую свадьбу.





> Свадьба в конце декабря. У нас все белым -бело.


Аня, так тебе и флаг в руки - сделай блок на свадьбе с Дедом Морозом и Снегуркой. Пусть там интерактив сделают с гостями, расшевелят по полной. Или сама в образ Снегурки нарядись и сделай им путешествие в царство Деда Мороза. Надо только придумать цель, для чего туда поехали. 
Тока не ангелы. Чё все на этих ангелах помешались, прям как на том свете уже, одни ангелы на уме. Веселуху на свадьбе надо, а не ангелов.

----------


## shoymama

Ира! Двумя руками за! (вернее, против ангелов)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки-мальчики киньте в меня песенкой о маме- мама, первое слово, главное слово....(реклама еще есть,где ее девочка исполняет- только не помню, что рекламируют...)  ко дню матери нужна эта песенка!Юля 
[IMG]http://*********ru/961972m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

> С чем у вас ассоциируется белый цвет?


Молочные реки-кисельные берега.
Снежная равнина.
Облака-белогривые лошадки.
Белый халат "докторов".
Сахар, лукум....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*tolyanich*,
 С огромным удовольствием поддерживаю! Уже №1!
Удачи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Julia5282*,
 тебе в чьем исполнении?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Доброе утро коллеги. С утра ищу песню Владимира Трошина "А годы летят", увы, не нашла в этом исполнении, зато наткнулась на сайт, который показался ОЧЕНЬ интересным. Загляните, в работе пригодится 
http://mp3sort.com/index.php

----------


## Нюся

Мы придумываем название своему творческому объединению, и как назло ничего путевого в голову нейдет :frown: Всякая ерунда, типа КЮС (корпоративы, свадьбы, юбилеи), как вариант-ЮСК и СЮК:biggrin:.

----------


## Мишкина

Дорогие коллеги! Провожу юбилей ... 70 лет - мужчина...
У него любимый фильм - "Неуловимые мстители".... Хочу, чтобы гости в образе "неуловимых" поздравили юбиляра.... Но как??? Есть идеи???
Все ваши фантазии принимаются...:biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

Ищу минуса к песням "Вальс медсестры" (чья песня не знаю, но на концерте в День Победы её пела Екатерина Гусева) и "Так случилось - мужчины ушли" (пеня Высоцкого, он её с Влади пел, но очень понравилось исполнение этой песни у Екатерины Гусевой). Хотим их спеть на День Победы. Вот плюсовки этих песен и видео - http://files.mail.ru/XN9WOA. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Мишкина*,
весь вечер по Неуловимым или 1 номер? если 1- то песня-переделка, 4 в буденовках и на детских лошадках.  :smile:

----------


## Масяня

*Svetllana*,


загляни на почту.

----------


## tataluna

На белом фоне оч красиво смотрятся красные сердечки, продаются такие, на самоклеящейся бумаге, Или пусть гости сами эти сердечки вырезают, пожелания пишуть:smile: и где попало клеють!

----------


## Крымчанка

*tolyanich*,
Прослушала, проголосовала, оставила комментарии, но так и не поняла засчитали ли мою оценку:frown:. 
Песня очень понравилась :Ok: . А голоса просто супер :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: !!! Удачи вам и творческих побед!

----------


## Donald

*Svetllana*,
Я тут поискал... Есть эта песня в Трошинском исполнении вот здесь http://mp3muzon.info/2007/10/17/vlad...ja_retro.html/ 
Я щас качаю первую часть... стукни потом в личку или в скайп. ОК?

----------


## Масяня

*Donald*,


Димка, я тут тоже поискала для 


> Svetllana,


кажись нашла...Качество, правда не айс... но лучше может и не бывает?

----------


## Donald

*Масяня*,
Слушай, Свет, какой кайфовый ресурсик... Ну... как не очень качество... Думаю, лучше и не будет... теперь уже, к сожалению...
А битрейд 320, как будто... Я, правда, только первуючасть качнул. Свисти, если что... Я в скайпе donald-even кто не в курсе...  :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Tasha1979*,
Смотрите почту, вальс отправила, два варианта.
*tolyanich*,
Прослушала, поголосовала. Классно!!! Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> девочки-мальчики киньте в меня песенкой о маме- мама, первое слово, главное слово....(реклама еще есть,где ее девочка исполняет- только не помню, что рекламируют...)  ко дню матери нужна эта песенка!Юля 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/961972m.jpg[/IMG]


Вотhttp://files.mail.ru/DYSKJ1
(плюс и минус2 варианта)

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
 Готовлю  официально-шуточные поздравления  от руководителей  держав. Подскажите пожалуйста как обыграть поздравление молодым от Ангелы Меркель? Поздравлять будет действительно немка. И что она может такого подарить как канцлер? Жду самые нелепые идеи.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вотhttp://files.mail.ru/DYSKJ1
> (плюс и минус2 варианта)


Лен, там только плюс...
не откажусь от песни без слов

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, там только плюс...
> не откажусь от песни без слов


Алин, уже....
Зайди тудаже :Ok: , просто долго закачивается :Aga:

----------


## Наталюшка

*myworld7*,
если все белое то может устроить царство Снежной королевы, растопить льды горячими сердцами.... и выложить слово вечность - вечная любовь...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*lezi*,
а может еще выборы забабахать, типа лучший Будулай и зажигательная Кармелита

----------


## maxcimum

myworld7, на форуме Мира вечеринок обсуждалась красно-белая свадьба. Чисто белый зал я бы отговорила клиентов делать. Как в больнице будет. Обоснуй им - почему белый разбавить надо, может они просто не задумывались.Клиентов надо направлять)))

----------


## Наталюшка

> И что она может такого подарить как канцлер? Жду самые нелепые идеи.


часть берлинской стены... ключ от Бранденбургских ворот... пиво... бременских музыкантов.... макет Гейдельбергской бочки (Гейдельбергская бочка — самая большая бочка для вина — знаменитая гейдельбергская бочка. Она сделана из высококачественного дуба известным немецким мастером М. Вернером для выдержки вина, которое поставлялось ко двору высокопоставленных вельмож. Бочка была изготовлена в 1751 году из 130 дубовых стволов. Её емкость — 212 422 литра)

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Масяня*,
*Donald*,
 СВЕТУЛИК! ДИМЫЧ! БРАВО!!!! Всю ночь и все утро сидела за компом, сценарий писала, бродила по паутине искала, что нужно по музыке, в 11 пошла спать, после бессонной ночи. Встаю, а тут подарок!!! Спасибо, родные мои!
Работаю над юбилейным репортажем для хорошего мужчины. Закончу порадую всех вас.

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие, я снова выступаю в роли попрошайки...  :Oj:  21 ноября свадьба. Подружки невесты в количестве 4 штук просят какую-нибудь прикольную сценку, чтобы заранее отрепетировать и подарить молодым.... Шо это может быть? может у кого-то есть что-нибудь подходящее?

----------


## Ладушка

*Марья*,
 Может  обыграть сказку?
 Три девицы под окном  пряли поздно вечерком...
 Где-то встречала шуточный вариант.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> часть берлинской стены.


Во! То, что надо1 недавно как раз праздновали годовщину этого дела !  Я уже классную музыку скачала - йодль.

----------


## shoymama

Вау! Лада! Эти тирольские штучки и для гномиков пойдут!!! Кинь, а?

----------


## Ладушка

Юрий Семецкий
Под моим окном сидели
Три прекрасные модели,
Три сестры - мечтали, пели.
Больше, правда, о постели.

- Кабы я была девица, -
Молвит первая сестрица, -
Я бы девственность свою
Подарила бы царю.

- Кабы я была девица, -
У второй аж блеск в ресницах, -
Я б на званья не вилась,
Олигарху б отдалась.

- Я, поскольку, не девица, -
Третья говорит сестрица, -
Олигархам да царям
Я б давала почём зря.

Разве ж в этом, бабы, суть,
Как бы девственность вернуть?
У меня ж талант в постели.
А талант не обмануть.

И такое завернула,
Я аж грохнулся со стула.
Нет, рёбята, лучше пить,
Чем с моделями дружить.

----------


## Наталюшка

*Марья*,
у меня почему то вертится на языке только красных лифчиков отряд... кто-то давно-давно здесь по-моему выставлял... если надо я поищу у себя...

----------


## Ладушка

*Три девицы*
I часть.

Рассказчик:
Три девицы под окном
Собралися вечерком.
Взяли Библии, открыли,
Говорили, говорили...

Дуня:
Замуж хочется, сестрицы,-

Рассказчик:
Говорит одна девица.
И другая вторит ей:

Марья:
Поскорей бы, поскорей.

Аленка:
Что вы, милые сестрицы,
Нам негоже торопиться,
Помолитесь-ка сначала,-

Рассказчик:
Третья девица сказала.
Только вымолвить успела,
Дверь тихонько заскрипела,
И в броне, как жар горя,
Входят три богатыря.
Все красавцы удалые,
В Боге воины младые.
Девицы гостей сажают
За свой стол и вопрошают:

Дуня:
Ой вы, гости-господа,
Долго ль ездили? Куда?

Марья:
Ладно ль за морем иль худо?
Было ли какое чудо?

Рассказчик:
Братья говорят в ответ:

1-ый:
Мы объехали весь свет.
В мире житие не худо.
Не одно там было чудо.
Бог в дороге нас берег,
Проповедовать помог.

2-ой:
Людям весть несли благую
Призывали в жизнь святую.

3-ий:
Говорили не таясь,
Лишь пред этим помолясь.

Рассказчик:
Долго гости рассуждали,
Напоследок же сказали:

1-ый:
Что ж вы, девицы, сидите,
Вы хоть в церковь приходите.
Мы втроем идем туда.

2-ой:
Есть там время для труда,
Для молитвы и для слов,
Там любой помочь готов.

3-ий:
Песни Богу там поют
И вопросы задают.

Рассказчик:
Гости сестрам поклонились,
Вышли вон и в путь пустились.

II часть.

Не успели дверь закрыть,
Ну девицы говорить.

Дуня:
Вот что, милые сестрицы, -

Рассказчик:
Говорит одна девица, -

Дуня:
Ведь явились нам не зря
Эти три богатыря.
Вы, девчонки, как хотите,
Хоть кого в мужья берите,
Я себе уж присмотрела.
И возьмусь-ка я за дело.

Марья:
Ты, Дуняша, не мудри,
Нам всю правду говори.

Дуня:
Хорошо, начну сначала,-

Рассказчик:
Так девица отвечала.

Дуня:
Ты слыхала ли, сестрица,
Разговор про за границу?
Ведь солгать же не могли,
Нам всю правду изрекли.
Значит, связи есть у них.
Вот такой нужён жених!
Тот брюнет, что с бородой,
Чем он не хорош собой?
И красив он и умен,
Станом ровен и силен.
Надо парня окрутить,
На себе его женить.

Марья:
Верно, Дунька, ты сказала,
И себе я подыскала.
Мне понравился один,
Тот хорошенький блондин.
Он на клавишах играет,
По-английски понимает.

Аленка:
Что вы, Марья и Дуняша,
В Боге упованье наше!
Есть всему на свете срок,
Это Божий нам урок:
Время сеять, время жать,
Время делать, время ждать,
Время замуж выходить,
Время деточек растить.
Верю я, наступит час -
Бог пошлет мужей для нас.

Дуня:
Что ты, милая сестрица,
Так останешься в девицах,-

Марья:
Так, Аленушка, наш свет,
Мужа будешь ждать сто лет.

Рассказчик:
Усмехнулися сестрицы
И пошли в свои светлицы.
Лишь за дверь они ушли,
Мать и бабушка вошли.

Мать:
Хоть поодаль мы стояли,
Но случайно услыхали
Ваш серьезный разговор.

Бабушка:
Очень тонкий был забор.

Мать: Обижайся или нет,
Вот такой дадим совет.
Ты себе на ус мотай,
Жениха не прозевай.

Бабушка:
Над тобой смеются люди,
Двадцать лет уж скоро будет.
Чем тебе тот брат не мил,
Тот, что третий приходил?

Аленка:
Мама, бабушка, зачем?
Сердцу он не мил совсем!

Рассказчик:
Так Аленка отвечала,
Было чуть не зарыдала.
Только родичи вдвоем
Все стояли на своем.

Бабушка:
Мне же скоро помирать!

Рассказчик:
Стала бабка причитать.

Бабушка:
Мне б хотелось посмотреть
На детей и умереть.
Ты мне внука подари,
Нам нужны богатыри.

Аленка:
Вы меня не торопите
И немного обождите.
Поразмыслю обо всем,
Господа спрошу о сем.

Рассказчик:
Мать и бабка покивали
И пошли, стоять не стали.
А Аленушка вздохнула,
С глаз своих слезу смахнула
И присела на скамью,
Думать думушку свою:
Как же ей, бедняжке, быть?
Как ей нужно поступить?
Правы ли ее сестрицы?
Мучилась краса девица.
Но головка заболела,
И Аленка враз сомлела.
В уголочке прикорнула,
Задремала и уснула.

III часть.

Снится странный сон девице:
Будто видит, что в светлице
Лишь она одна сидит
И в тоске своей молчит.
Вдруг откуда не возьмись
Бес возьми и появись.
Он подкрался к ней тихонько,
Стукнул по плечу легонько

Расск., Бес:
И сказал ей: Свет мой ясный,
Что тиха, как день ненастный,
Опечалилась чему?
Я чего-то не пойму.

Рассказчик:
И Аленка отвечает:

Аленка:
Грусть-тоска меня снедает.
Я не знаю что избрать,
Как мне дальше поступать?

Бес:
И чего ты выбираешь?
Разве ты не понимаешь,
Что от Бога братец был,
Тот, что третий приходил?
Он же первых двух умнее,
И румяней и белее...
(в сторону)
Что-то я не то сказал.
Заработался, устал.
Но дивчину заморочу,
Ей такого напророчу!
Так, вернусь, пожалуй, к делу.
Что там ей бабуля пела?
(Алёнке)
Над тобой смеются люди,
Двадцать лет уж скоро будет.
Там, глядишь, и тридцать пять.
Будешь на себя пенять.
Ты на ус себе мотай,
Жениха не прозевай.

Аленка:
Может правы сестры, мама?
Может это я упряма?
Только сердцу он не мил,
Тот, что третий приходил.

Бес:
Так уж важно мил иль нет?
Дам тебе такой совет:
Неужели ждать охота
Непонятного чего-то?
Все-равно детей рожать,
Их растить и воспитать,
Так что думать не старайся
И скорее соглашайся.

Рассказчик:
А сердечко все болит,
Слушать слов ей не велит.
И Аленка не стерпела,
Обернуться захотела,
Знать кто с нею говорит,
Глядь, а это бес стоит.

Аленка:
Вот откуда эти речи!
Убирайся подалече,
Чтоб не видела тебя.

Рассказчик:
Бес решил спасать себя.



IV часть.

Тут же девица проснулась
Ото сна и встрепенулась.

Аленка:
Что за странный сон мне снился?
Сердца зов мой подтвердился.
Значит я права была,
Что согласья не дала.
Есть мне суженный от Бога,
И судить я буду строго,
Воля Божья или нет.
Я такой даю обет.

Рассказчик:
И Аленка помолилась,
В силе Божьей укрепилась.
Лишь закончила молиться,
Заскрипела дверь в светлицу.
Входят бабушка и мать
И сестрицы все опять.

Дуня:
Извиниться мы хотели.

Марья:
Но тебя будить не смели.

Мать:
Мы же спорили с тобой.

Бабушка:
А ведь это грех какой.

Дуня:
Ты была права, сестрица,
Муж ведь вам не рукавица,
С белой ручки не стряхнешь
И за пояс не заткнешь.

Марья:
Мы об этом обо всем
Пораздумали путем.

Бабушка:
Словно бес попутал нас.

Аленка:
Не сержуся я на вас.

Рассказчик:
Тут давай все обниматься,
Плакать, от души смеяться,
Говорить о том о сем
По одной и впятером
Долго б все еще сидели,
Только гости подоспели.
Снова к ним, как жар горя,
Входят три богатыря.
И четвертый с ними тоже,
И красивый и пригожий.
Смотрит на него Аленка
И вздыхает вдруг негромко.
Не поверит, что не сон...

(пауза)
Сердце ж молвит: Это ОН!

Сказка ложь, да в ней намек,
Нашим девицам урок.

КОНЕЦ.

----------


## Сильва

*Марья*,
 Мариш, а может, частушек им накалякать? Про жизнь девичью? И пусть выйдут ансамблем "Тюменская песня"... Простенько и не затянуто.

----------


## Ладушка

Ёёёё многовато чёт словов получилось. Но можно подсократить  будет неплохой вариантик свадебный

----------


## unlana

Девочки!Выручайте!Будет двойной золотой юбилей - муж и жена:smile:!
Бросьтесь в меня чем-нибудь для двойного юбилея,пожалуйста!Кто проводил такие? Очень,очень жду.

И ещё песни с именами Миша и Оля какие-нибудь весёленькие у кого есть?
Заранее спасибочки!

marat_sveta@mail.ru

----------


## Lorry

*unlana*,



> Девочки!Выручайте!Будет двойной золотой юбилей - муж и жена!
> Бросьтесь в меня чем-нибудь для двойного юбилея,пожалуйста!Кто проводил такие? Очень,очень жду.


Приветик! Был такой юбилей , моим родителям 60 лет.
Пару стишков тебе кинула

Дорогие наши  юбиляры  
Сегодня мы отметим юбилей 
Пусть  дважды будет вам по тридцать 
А это дважды молодость  и в ней 
Всё лучшее пусть дважды повторится.
Пусть повторится то, в чём вы всегда 
И радость видели и утишенье 
Пусть новая течёт в реке вода ,
Но прежним остаёся отраженье. 
Вы слышите уж по весенниму совсем 
Ручная распевается синица
Журавлик всё ещё далёк и нем ,
А значит есть ещё куда стремиться.


Два дня рождения, 
Два юбилея праздновать вместе вдвойне веселее! 
Вдвойне поздравления, и комплименты,
И в честь юбиляров аплодисменты!


Пусть поздравления гостей
Поднимут настроенье
И станет на душе светлей
В день вашего  рожденья. 


 Желаем вам здововья крепкого на годы 
Удач на жизненном пути
Тепла и нежности для сердца 
Достатка , мира для семьи.
Желаем вам моря огромного счастья,
Как солнца горячей и верной любви.
Пусть в дождливые  дни и в ненастье ,
В душе вашей вечно поют соловьи !
И чтобы смех, веселье и улыбки
Не исчезали никогда,
Давайте крикнем без заминки
В честь именинников "Ура"! 
Ну что ж друзья Осталось только нам поднять бокалы вверх, 
За юбиляров стоя
Прошу я выпить всех.  

А в остольном не  мудрила , а делала как на нормальном  юбилее. В самом начале можно заострить внимание что юбилей двойной ,  моё  мнение- этого достаточно .

----------


## Мишкина

> Дорогие коллеги! Провожу юбилей ... 70 лет - мужчина...
> У него любимый фильм - "Неуловимые мстители".... Хочу, чтобы гости в образе "неуловимых" поздравили юбиляра.... Но как??? Есть идеи???
> Все ваши фантазии принимаются...:biggrin:


Ребята!!!! Помогитееееее!!!!! Выручайтееее!!!!!! Нужен фрагмент на юбилее, где его будут эти "неуловимые мстители" поздравлять или какое-то испытание для юбиляра, или конкурс для гостей... минут на 10 допустим.. :smile: У кого какие мысли есть???????

----------


## Солнце45

*Марья*,
 Мои дорогие, я снова выступаю в роли попрошайки... 21 ноября свадьба. Подружки невесты в количестве 4 штук просят какую-нибудь прикольную сценку, чтобы заранее отрепетировать и подарить молодым.... Шо это может быть? может у кого-то есть что-нибудь подходящее?
__________________
сценку не вижу, а вот в рифму имен можно насочинять...красиво оформить...на реп наложить...или на  симфоническую музыку какую-нибудь.. ну как вариант, если Валера, то пусть в гору идет карьера...и лопату детскую, окрашенную в золотой цвет подарить, типа золото копать, ну как нибудь не банально так...сочинять же не умею

----------


## Марья

*Мишкина*,
Светуль, а что если моих "буржуинов" использовать? они ж у меня как раз под Погоню идут...

----------


## Солнце45

*Мишкина*,
Ребята!!!! Помогитееееее!!!!! Выручайтееее!!!!!! Нужен фрагмент на юбилее, где его будут эти "неуловимые мстители" поздравлять или какое-то испытание для юбиляра, или конкурс для гостей... минут на 10 допустим..  У кого какие мысли есть???????
________
Свет, стесняюсь спросить, а других любимых фильмов у него нет...о чем хоть эти мстители?

----------


## Марья

> Три девицы


Ладусь, ты сама это читала? это реклама либо иеговых, либо иже с ними...меня порвут за такую сценку :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Мариш, а может, частушек им накалякать? Про жизнь девичью? И пусть выйдут ансамблем "Тюменская песня"... Простенько и не затянуто.


предлагала частушки...не хотят...петь не умеют

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> у меня почему то вертится на языке только красных лифчиков отряд... кто-то давно-давно здесь по-моему выставлял... если надо я поищу у себя...


Наташ, поищи, пожалуйста...я такого не помню вообще

----------


## КартинкаИр

У кого есть перетанцовка на имена САША и КАТЯ?

Буду очень рада Вашей помощи!  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

*Мишкина*,
Светлана, может песню под юбиляра переделать??? есть же хорошая песня Яшки-цыгана: спрячь за высоким забором... только не девчонку, а мальчонку....

*Добавлено через 23 секунды*
или что-то под корону.... короновать его короной российской империи

----------


## Солнце45

*Мишкина*,
 реклама еще идет в голову...видела про африканок, которые поют я за что люблю Ивана, что головушка кудрява....
*Марья*,
Мариш, вообще не айс тебе моя идея, да? так еще вариант как в камеди вумен можно сделать...одна типа русская баба...другая изюминка...третья Марья Ивановна

----------


## Наталюшка

*Марья*,
 вот в таком виде когда-то себе копировала... выставляю как было... может и автор найдется...  :Oj: 

Нашила больших красных лифчиков, в процессе вечера приглашаю 3 подружек невесты, наряжаю их в лифчики, один они держат для невесты!!!Выходят, торжерственно маршируя, под следующие слова....идет посвящение в отряд красных лифчиков!!

(командир) Раз – два, (отряд) три – четыре,
(командир) Три – четыре, (отряд) раз – два!
(командир) Кто шагает дружно в ряд?
(отряд) Красных лифчиков отряд!
(командир) Кто впереди? (отряд) Мы впереди!
(вместе) Красный лифчик на груди!
(командир) На месте стой, раз – два!

1.Мы веселые девчата
Любим петь и танцевать.
И сюда пришли отрядом
Нашу Таню поздравлять!
2. Мы тебе секрет откроем,
Запомни подруга Таня
Изюм у женщины в груди
И в ней одной вся наша сила!

К церемонии торжественного посвящения в отряд «Красных лифчиков» будьте готовы! (все) Всегда готовы! (на этих словах как бы поправляют руками груди)
(повязывается лифчик невесте)

Клятва новичка.
Я, (имя называет невеста), вступая в отряд «Красных лифчиков», перед собравшимися в этом зале в нетрезвом состоянии торжественно клянусь:
• Любить и беречь красную святыню,
• Быть мудрой, честной и всегда красивой дамой,
• Любить и быть любимой и в красном лифчике, а уж тем более и без него,
• Передать красный лифчик по наследству своей старшей дочери,
• Защищать грудью свой дом и своих родных и близких!
Клянусь! Клянусь! Клянусь!
Девченки одевают на невесту красный лифчик!!!Ну, а дальше полный экспромт, можно выпить, моно танец забацать для "красных лифчиков"...
А лифчики делаю просто:длинная красная полоска, перевязываю посерединке бантиком и лямочки пришиваю, которые на шее завязываются....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> это реклама либо иеговых, либо иже с ними...меня порвут за такую сценку


Марин, ржу пол часа, как скажешь :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:, видать проповедники достали уже тебя там, в Тюмени то))

А вообще интересные девченки, петь не хотим, сценку нам дай, ну хоть одним пальчиком бы для подружки пошевелили. Странные люди пошли, нас вот даже просить не надо, у подружки юбилей 30 лет, ко мне пришла одна - давай говорит поможем чем можем, пару сценок сделаем, песенку споем, придется петь и плясать  :Aga:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Пробежалась по теме "Свадьба в стиле" и не нашла "Красно-белую свадьбу". 

Что за дела! При переустановке системы похоже у меня часть инфы пропала. Такое может быть? 

Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!(это я о красно-белой свадьбе). Пожалуйста...!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Нашила больших красных лифчиков,


НАташ, а ты их как, на голое тело что ли надеваешь? И что, уже пробовала, как то не представляю я, чтобы девченки поверх вечерних платьев лифчики одели. Парней еще как то можно переодеть в эти самые, а девченок.....как то не смешно и не этично, может я не врубаюсь???

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 У меня сейчас такой юбилей готовится, на который я искала почти все поздравления САМЫХ близких людей.Тоже не понимаю.Будто у матери два юбилея на год приходится, оттого им так трудно...

----------


## Марья

> Мариш, вообще не айс тебе моя идея, да? так еще вариант как в камеди вумен можно сделать...одна типа русская баба...другая изюминка...третья Марья Ивановна


Света, вот это мне нравится...так они ж меня попросят им весь текст сочинить... :biggrin: А у меня в мозгах извилина, отвечающая за сочинительство отсутствует....

----------


## Солнце45

*Марья*,
Марина, зато у тебя есть другая извилина, которая отвечает за сочинительство без стихов...к какому дню тебе надо? А про лопату значит не очень, да? а мне сошло бы..
Марин...у меня 21 свадьба...молодые из Тюмени...тебя видели...пожелай мне удачи)))

----------


## Марья

> А про лопату значит не очень, да? а мне сошло бы..


им театрализованное что-то надо....

----------


## Солнце45

*Марья*,
 так в камеди вумен еще как театрализовано...давай попробуем всем миром

----------


## Волшебники

> посвящение в отряд красных лифчиков!


А я это провожу обычно на 2-й день свадьбы. Две подружки невесты и свидетельница в серединке, она награждает красным знаменем; еще одеваю красные пилотки и платки-галстуки. Еще никто против не был. Проблем не было, а народ-то как реагирует!, особенно парни - аплодируют, орут, свистят... 
А перед этим я еще делаю обряд прощание невесты с девичьей фамилией.

----------


## skomorox

> Мы придумываем название своему творческому объединению, и как назло ничего путевого в голову нейдет  Всякая ерунда, типа КЮС (корпоративы, свадьбы, юбилеи), как вариант-ЮСК и СЮК.


ЮКОС - Юмористы,КОмики, Сатирики:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*Марья*,
 Марина. читала... поэтому и сказала. что нужно корректировать, убрать религиозные моменты. Оставить только саму суть... сейчас попробую блеснуть.. Тьфу,  опять стихи попёрли:smile:

----------


## skomorox

> как обыграть поздравление молодым от Ангелы Меркель? Поздравлять будет действительно немка. И что она может такого подарить как канцлер?


17-ю федеративную землю!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*myworld7*,



> Пробежалась по теме "Свадьба в стиле" и не нашла "Красно-белую свадьбу".


это на Мире Вечеринок, а не на нашем форуме.

----------


## Ладушка

*Три девицы под окном (версия не для печати)*

Рассказчик:
Три девицы под  окном
Собралися вечерком.
Под фисташки пиво пили
О девичьем говорили…

Под окном  в саду  сидели
Три прекрасные модели,
Три сестры - мечтали, пели.
Больше, правда, о постели.

Первая
Замуж хочется, сестрицы,-

Рассказчик:
Говорит одна девица.
И другая вторит ей:

Вторая
Поскорей бы, поскорей.

 Первая 
- Кабы я была девица, 
-
Рассказчик
Молвит  первая  сестрица, -
Первая 
Я бы девственность свою
Подарила бы царю.

Вторая
- Кабы я была девица, -

Рассказчик
У второй аж блеск в ресницах, -

Вторая
Я б на званья не вилась,
Олигарху б отдалась.

Третья
- Я   поскольку, не девица, -

Рассказчик
Третья говорит сестрица, -

Третья
Мне не надобно царя
Буду ждать богатыря


Первая 
Что вы, милые сестрицы,
Нам негоже торопиться,
Погуляйте -ка сначала,-

Рассказчик
Только девица сказала
Как  в броне, как жар горя,
Входят три богатыря.


Богатырь 1
Хоть поодаль мы стояли,
Но случайно услыхали
Ваш серьезный разговор.
Очень тонкий был забор.

Рассказчик
Девицы гостей сажают
Крепким пивом угощают:

Первая
Ой вы, гости-господа,
Долго ль ездили? Куда?

Вторая
Ладно ль за морем иль худо?
Было ли какое чудо?

Рассказчик:
Братья говорят в ответ:

1-ый Богатырь:
Мы объехали весь свет.
Но девиц хороших нет


Богатырь 2 
Разве ж в этом, бабы, суть,
Как бы девственность вернуть?
Главное - талант в постели.
А талант не обмануть.

3-ий Богатырь
А давайте лучше пить,
 Будем парами дружить.

Рассказчик:
Тут давай все обниматься,
  Танцевать . кутить.,смеяться,

.. Сказка ложь, да в ней намек,
Нашим девицам урок.

----------


## Наталюшка

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
Инна, я это не проводила, просто написала так, как когда-то в былое время скопировала это здесь на форуме



> вот в таком виде когда-то себе копировала... выставляю как было... может и автор найдется


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
может кто-то откликнется и мою просьбу... нужен волщебный пендель сразу в нескольких направлениях:
1. юбилей дет.сада
2. корпоратив налоговая
3. перетанцовка по именам Катя и Женя
хотя бы направления...  :Oj:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Наталюшка*,
Наташ юбилеи детского сада есть в разделе муз.рук(ниже нашего, тамадовского..)там много разделов-глянь, кажется в метод кабинете... Юля
..................нет не в метод кабинете, а есть прямо раздел-праздники в детском саду, там и юбилеи имеются...а налоговикам, это там, где праздники по специальностям...там тоже много!

----------


## Donald

*Наталюшка*,
Но по детским садам же есть отдельная тема, вроде...

----------


## maxcimum

> Пробежалась по теме "Свадьба в стиле" и не нашла "Красно-белую свадьбу". 
> 
> Что за дела! При переустановке системы похоже у меня часть инфы пропала. Такое может быть? 
> 
> Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!(это я о красно-белой свадьбе). Пожалуйста...!


Ира уже ответила, что эта темка на Мире вечеринок обсуждалась. На мой вкус я бы тематическую свадьбу не строила на этом... Ну да, оформили все в красном и белом стиле, но мы же к декору не привязываемся в других залах. А при желании можно в тосте это обыграть, упомянуть алую и белую розу (в этом ключе на Мире был сценарий), ну ограничиться 1 конкурсом и все на этом.

----------


## Kley

Девочки, мальчики, у кого есть нарезочки весёленькие  на имена Виктор,Игорь ( Что скучаешь, Игорёк и дядя Игорь у меня есть) Ольга, Максим, Лариса - для бабушки, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

СПАСИБО!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Коллеги! Прошу помощи*. Никак не могу вспомнить песню от женского лица, чтобы звучало слово ПОДАРЮ.
Повспоминайте пожалуйста, может кто вспомнит какую песенку. Благодарю заранее

----------


## KAlinchik

> Коллеги! Прошу помощи. Никак не могу вспомнить песню от женского лица, чтобы звучало слово ПОДАРЮ.


недавняя песня Лаймы Вайкуле про подарок
[

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ПОДАРЮ


Именно Подарю? Есть Дарю - Вайкуле-Подарок.

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*
Ой, уже ответили:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> песня Лаймы Вайкуле про подарок


Умница моя! Скачала с зайцев, сейчас буду слушать

Прослушала. Вырежу "Я дарю тебя себя и дороже ты не знал подарка" Как вариант подходит. Простите меня нахалку, а может что-нибудь еще????

----------


## KAlinchik

*Svetllana*,
 Света, а еще есть песня Ирины Билык Подарю тебе
 Свет, а еще есть песня Ирины Анциферовой - Я подарю тебе сон, но где качать, не знаю.. знаю, что там слова Подарю на день рожденья...

----------


## Уралочка

> *Коллеги! Прошу помощи*. Никак не могу вспомнить песню от женского лица, чтобы звучало слово ПОДАРЮ.
> Повспоминайте пожалуйста, может кто вспомнит какую песенку. Благодарю заранее


Светулечка, эта пойдёт?http://files.mail.ru/2N81VZ:wink: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Svetllana*,
>  Света, а еще есть песня Ирины Билык Подарю тебе
> вот здесь:http://www.zaycev.net/pages/2860/286056.shtml
> Светик, ты скачай, а ссылки я счас удалю, чтоб мне модераторы не атата по попе


Ой, по моему я такую же закачала:eek: :Aga: 
Алин, а шо:eek:, нельзя? почему удалять собираешься?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Алинчик, вот это то что надо!!!!!!!!!!!!! Но Лайму попробую тоже увязать. Девочки, СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
Леночка, солнышко! Спасибо! Уже с зайцев качнула. Этот припев на репортаж больше пойдет

Девочки! Удаляйте ссылки, а то нас накажут. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

----------


## KAlinchik

я ее иногда пою, люблю Билык песни...
если тебе надо, у меня есть музыка без слов к песне Подарю тебе...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Может я чего-то пропустила? Почему надо ссылки удалять? В Беседке нельзя давать ссылки?

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки, может есть у кого минус песни "Три белых коня"? только нужен очень быстрый(возможно ремиксовый)
Можно в личку закинуть.
Заранее спасибо:rolleyes:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ребята!Выручите шуточным поздравлением  к юбилею библиотеки.Ну очень надо!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Народ, Осинка сигнал SOS посылает. У неё системник рухнул совсем!!!:mad: Нужна материнка *AlbatronPX865PE PRO*, или аналоговые, если бывают такие... На новый комп копить и копить, а восстановить нужно до 20го... Подскажите, кто чего может!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*уралочка*,
 Леночка, почту проверяй, кони поскакали

----------


## julia2222

> Нужна материнка AlbatronPX865PE PRO


Света, у меня соседи по офису занимаются ремонтом компьютерной техники, завтра узнаю и позвоню ей. :Aga:

----------


## jpligunova

Коллеги,здравствуйте,не сочтите за наглость,у кого есть песни  или ссылки на
песни с именем Слава?Плииииииииииз.......

----------


## Курица

> песни с именем Слава


http:/*************.com/files/v5pije0kr (нарезка)

----------


## Милос

> Девочки, мальчики, у кого есть нарезочки весёленькие  на имена Виктор, Ольга, Максим, Лариса


что  нашла,встречай  на  почте:smile:

----------


## TAMATA

Выручайте!!!
Нужен материал на открытие суши-бар.
Может есть что-нибудь??? Плиз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Нужен материал на открытие суши-бар.


по-моему, Аня СЕНС проводила нечто подобное...

----------


## Милос

> *Коллеги! Прошу помощи*. Никак не могу вспомнить песню от женского лица, чтобы звучало слово ПОДАРЮ.
> Повспоминайте пожалуйста, может кто вспомнит какую песенку. Благодарю заранее


Светочка,есть   песня Непара  "Подарю  тебе  полмира "там  девушка  поет  вторую часть  ,а  мне  нравится старая  забытая Ника пела"Подари  мне  поцелуй"   вышлю  на  почте  встечай:smile: (слова  и  минус  с  плюсом)

----------


## Pина

Помогите!
Не могу найти сообщение, где ( не помню кто) высттавил фотки шампанского с тиграми. Там какая-то интересная техника: салфетки, краски, лак, что-то такое. Подскажите пожалуйста, где это!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Pина*,
выставляла BONATA в ФОТО отчетах- техника декупаж http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127958&page=85 пост 1262

----------


## Колесо

Девочки и мальчики,нужна *песня* для создания поздравительного клипа для брата!История в том,что у нас день рождения в один день(помните,я писала,у сестренки с моей дочкой тоже в один день,у нас в семье,все парами рождаются)))).Так вот,брат хоть и двоюродный,но ооочень близкий,у него юбилей-35.Так что в этот раз отмечаем на их территории!Мы все три сестры,считаем его родным,в детстве играли с ним как с куклой! Подскажите, пожалуйста,какую-нибудь подходящую песню!!!Убегаю на работу,всех люблю!

----------


## Donald

Коллеги, кто-нибудь пользуется тантамаресками на праздниках? Мы с коллегами взяли большой зал в аренду и на новогодних корпоративах есть идея под тантамарески и прочие фотоизыски и приколы выделить целый зал, с коими проблем нет. Быть может, у кого-нибудь есть эскизы? Или..... вааще готовые файлы? 
Ой.... сам охренел от такой наглости...  :Oj:

----------


## Наталюшка

*Svetllana*,
Светлана, есть еще песня Кристины Орбакайте : Я подарю тебе любовь, я научу тебя смеяться....ты позабудешь про печаль и боль, ты будешь в облаках купаться

----------


## свадьба

*уралочка*,
http://files.mail.ru/U9H5TD - три белых коня( -)

----------


## Милос

> Девочки и мальчики,нужна *песня* для создания поздравительного клипа для брата!История в том,что у нас день рождения в один день(помните,я писала,у сестренки с моей дочкой тоже в один день,у нас в семье,все парами рождаются)))).Так вот,брат хоть и двоюродный,но ооочень близкий,у него юбилей-35.Так что в этот раз отмечаем на их территории!Мы все три сестры,считаем его родным,в детстве играли с ним как с куклой! Подскажите, пожалуйста,какую-нибудь подходящую песню!!!Убегаю на работу,всех люблю!


У  меня  есть  Розенбаума Мой  брат(минус,плюс,слова)Державин Брат  ты  мне(минус,плюс,слова),знаю  что  поет  Кальянов  песню Брат,слова  есть  не  помню  есть  ли  плюсовка...сейчас  закину    тебе  на  почту:smile:Чуть  не  забыла К.Дер  Брат  тоже  есть  плюс  Е.Чужой Брат,ну  и  наверно ....Белые  кораблики Брат(но  там  если  только  вырезать  в  репортаж фразы)

----------


## Волшебники

> Осинка сигнал SOS посылает. У неё системник рухнул совсем!


Если спадает Виндоус (опр. Система) - можно восстановить, не повредив все файлы. Но если проблема в жестких дисках, так же можно восстановить спец. программой, и кто знает как это делается. Раньше у нас был ПК: системник и монитор, было 2 жестких диска. Один мы долго и у***** (ушло где-то на это 2-е суток) восстановили, а второй на половину (жаль было терять информацию). Знакомый программист этот второй диск нам даже блокировал часть диска, но все равно работал с глюком, пришлось выбросить. 

ПРИЧИНА этих бедствий была в коварном вирусе.

----------


## Масяня

> у*****


Волшебники, то слово, которое звёздочками на форуме низьзя...:biggrin:

----------


## Волшебники

> Волшебники, то слово, которое звёздочками на форуме низьзя.


Я же не матерное писала, даже удивилась чего оно так сработало. Синоним: настойчиво.

----------


## optimistka17

> Коллеги, кто-нибудь пользуется тантамаресками на праздниках? Мы с коллегами взяли большой зал в аренду и на новогодних корпоративах есть идея под тантамарески и прочие фотоизыски и приколы выделить целый зал, с коими проблем нет. Быть может, у кого-нибудь есть эскизы? Или..... вааще готовые файлы? 
> Ой.... сам охренел от такой наглости...


*Аня Сенз* их сама изготавливает и часто использует и на детских, и на взрослых праздниках. Напиши ей в личку, она не всегда Форум от корки до корки читает...

----------


## Мишкина

Очень срочно нужна помощь!!! В фотошопе нужно сделать коллаж из нескольких фотографий!!! А я не знаю, кто он такой, этот фотошоп????:biggrin: Помогите!!!:smile:

----------


## Наталюшка

> Девочки и мальчики,нужна песня для создания поздравительного клипа для брата


вирус "Братишка" не подойдет?

----------


## skomorox

*Мишкина*,



> Очень срочно нужна помощь!!! В фотошопе нужно сделать коллаж из нескольких фотографий!!! А я не знаю, кто он такой, этот фотошоп???? Помогите!!!


Напиши свою просьбу в теме Документы. Там девочки в фотошопе разбираются хорошо. Всегда помогают.

----------


## Наталюшка

есть несколько песен с именем КАТЯ... если кому-то надо вышлю...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Коллеги, кто-нибудь пользуется тантамаресками на праздниках? Мы с коллегами взяли большой зал в аренду и на новогодних корпоративах есть идея под тантамарески и прочие фотоизыски и приколы выделить целый зал, с коими проблем нет. Быть может, у кого-нибудь есть эскизы? Или..... вааще готовые файлы? 
> Ой.... сам охренел от такой наглости...


Не совсем эскиз, но все же.... сейчас выложу:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/972283m.gif[/IMG]

А вместо его морды - отверстие для лица

----------


## КартинкаИр

Еще раз стучу нужна перетанцовка САША и КАТЯ !

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Милос

> Очень срочно нужна помощь!!! В фотошопе нужно сделать коллаж из нескольких фотографий!!! А я не знаю, кто он такой, этот фотошоп????:biggrin: Помогите!!!:smile:


К  какому  числу  надо?Не  проблема...просто  до  воскресенья  у  меня  аврал :frown: если  не  будет  поздно  в  выходной,высылай  фото.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Еще раз стучу нужна перетанцовка САША и КАТЯ !
> 
> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!


пяток  песен  скинула  на  почте,сейчас  прибудут...встречай(у  меня  скорость  черепашья:smile:)Кстати  еще  про  Расцветали  яблони  и  груши  можно  про  Катю  вырезать...(у  меня  только  минус, к  сожалению)Катюше  придется   тебе нарезать,а  Саньку  уже  нарезаны...и  еще  песня  забойная  про  Сашку.Я  думаю  может  про  Катюшу  и  Сашу  и  пару  песен  хватит?А  потом  сделай  танец  для девчонок  и  пацанов,у  меня  на  свадьбе  классно  оттанцевали,так  сказать  стенка  на  стенку  под  песню "Женись"   (прикольные  слова там:разок  поцеловался-женись,чуть  чуть пообнимался-женись!За  ручку  подержался-женись! Женись  и  по  уши  влюбись!)

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> пяток  песен  скинула  на  почте,сейчас  прибудут...встречай(у  меня  скорость  черепашья:smile:)


не  полчается  отправка  пишет   Ошибка отправки письма по адресу irinaleksan@mail.ru: mxs.mail.ru[94.100.176.20], Message size 32073148 exceeds size limit 31457280 of server 94.100.176.20 
Лучше  напиши  мне  на  почту osipona_ln@rambler.ru    я  отвечу  и  вышлю,наверно  адрес  неправильно  указан...не  пойму  причину:frown:

*Добавлено через 39 минут*



> не  получается  отправка ...не  пойму  причину:frown:


Мда...чайник  я!Размер  превысил  20Мб  :eek:вот  не  отправился  на  рамблере  так...:biggrin:отправляю  поштучно:wink:

----------


## Колесо

> У меня есть Розенбаума Мой брат(минус,плюс,слова)Державин Брат ты мне(минус,плюс,слова),знаю что поет Кальянов песню Брат,слова есть не помню есть ли плюсовка...сейчас закину тебе на почтуЧуть не забыла К.Дер Брат тоже есть плюс Е.Чужой Брат,ну и наверно ....Белые кораблики Брат(но там если только вырезать в репортаж фразы)


Я только явилась с педсовета,а тут....как же здорово,что у меня вы есть!!!!Утром просьбу оставила,пришла,полный ящик писем с песнями и советами!!! Вся усталость и негатив от этого "собрания" -  как рукой сняло!Спасибо,дорогие мои! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> кто-нибудь пользуется* тантамаресками* на праздниках


к стыду своему, таких "словей" :biggrin:я не знала, пришлось спроосить у дяди Инета. Он ответил:
*Тантамарески или ростовые фигуры*
Тантамарески (_щиты для фотографирования_) или ростовые фигуры (_хардпостеры_) – оригинальный вид POS - материалов, который может быть использован на мероприятии для развлечения гостей и привлечения внимания. Ростовые фигуры или танатамарески это изображение, выполненное при помощи красок или печати высокого разрешения на бумаге или самоклеющейся виниловой пленке, которая наклеивается на жесткое картонное или пластиковое основание. Ростовые фигуры выполняются в полный рост и имеют поддерживающую ножку.
В отличии от ростовых фигур тантамарески используются как щиты для фотографирования .  На лицевой части тантамарески находится изображение с прорезями. Обычно, сюжет изображения юмористический. Для фотографирования один или несколько человек заходит за обратную сторону тантамарески и просовывает лицо и руки в прорези.
[IMG]http://*********ru/970226.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Ира, сейчас тебе кину Аня+Саша и Катя+Леша. Разрежешь и соберешь как тебе надо?! Иди на почту.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> песню "Женись" (прикольные слова там:разок поцеловался-женись,чуть чуть пообнимался-женись!За ручку подержался-женись! Женись и по уши влюбись!)


Очень хочу такую песню. Кинешь мне на почту? Адрес в подписи. спасибо.

----------


## maknata

Ребяты! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37494&page=291 - тут новогодний подарок для тех, кто использует рок-группы! Есть ещё абалденная штучка для аналога "Камыша" - просто не успела нарезать, есть ещё кой чего новогоднего, правда ещё не придумала как использовать, в общем - кому чего надо - пишите в личку, буду рассылать!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мишкина*,
Света, чего тебе нужно сделать и когда?

----------


## Милос

> l]
> Очень хочу такую песню. Кинешь мне на почту? Адрес в подписи. спасибо.


Уже  кидаю...я  еще  ее  использую  после  бросания  букета  и  подвязки,чтоб  остальным  незамужним  и  неженатым  было  СЧАСТЬЕ  и  они  не  огорчались:smile:...заводит....

----------


## lapulia

Девочки и мальчики!!! Новый год наступает! 
По этому и не только,  всем огромного терпенья! 
Железного здоровья!!!
 И щедрых клиентов :Aga: 
Очень нужна небольшая Новогодняя сценка для детей 7лет. Играть будут сами ребята, ну и человечка 2-3 взрослых можно подключить. Кому не жалко поделитесь :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

*Уважаемые форумчане!* Обращаюсь за помощью. Поступил заказ на юбилей. *Тема авиация.* Может у кого-то есть наработки. Какие конкурсы можно провести? Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь.  :flower:

----------


## lapulia

Высылаю тематический сценарий свадьбы "счастливый рейс". Можно в таком же ключе сделать юбилей. "Счастливый рейс длинною в жизнь".

*Добавлено через 26 секунд*
а куда выслать???????

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Смотри в личке :Aga:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Коллеги, предложили "маленький заказик" - юбилей ЧП, изготавливают пряники "Наф-Наф". Народа - всего 15 чел., но хотят "большой праздник" за небольшие деньги. Быть может у кого "пряничная тема" есть? Буду очень признательна за помощь.
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Ponj29

Дорогие друзья и коллеги, вынужденна обратиться с просьбой. Что из себя представляют "поцелуи в багете"? И багет есть, и свадьба в понедельник, а найти не могу. Плиз! Подскажите:frown:

----------


## Анжелла

> Дорогие друзья и коллеги, вынужденна обратиться с просьбой. Что из себя представляют "поцелуи в багете"? И багет есть, и свадьба в понедельник, а найти не могу. Плиз! Подскажите


Лена, я тебя жду в скайпе. Принимай меня.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Лена, я тебя жду в скайпе. Принимай меня.


А МЕНЯ В СКАЙПЕ ПРИНЯТЬ НЕТ ЖЕЛАНИЯ! АНЖЕЛЛА, ГОРЮ, МОЖЕТ У ТЕБЯ ЧТО ЕСТЬ - ПО АВИАЦИИ? МНЕ КОНКУРСЫ НУЖНЫ, СВЯЗКИ Я САМА. :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*ТатьянаВВ*,

Смотри личку.

----------


## Ponj29

*Анжелла*,
спасибо большое, Таня-Курица перехватила меня в скайпе. Теперь мой багет будет при деле!!!

----------


## Марья

наташа гергалова

Наташа, отвечаю на твою просьбу по поводу "вынужденных" проводов на пенсию... Неоднократно вела такие праздники, как правило, они случаются у силовиков. Поначалу всегда трудно начинать такой вечер, т.к. на самом деле повода для праздника у виновника торжества немного, скорей всего, просто необходимость...мол, так принято.... Человек, отдавший столько лет профессии, где все четко регламентировано и субординировано, испытывает страх перед будущем, во-первых, потому что пугается - куда он теперь денется и в какой сфере деятельности пригодится, а во-вторых, поневоле у человека возникает обида - мол, столько лет отдано, а теперь стал не нужен...Это же самое чувствуют и все его сослуживцы, потому, что понимают, что подобная участь ждет их всех.... Но все делают вид, что рады за виновника торжества - надо же какой счастливчик, он теперь свободен он этой каторги....

Единственный выход в построении праздника - представить нынешнее событие, как возможность перевернуть очередную страничку в жизни. И естесственно, что та, следующая страничка еще чиста, и даже немного страшит и завораживает. Мы в своей жизни неоднократно переворачивали такие странички: когда из маминой-папиной опеки попали в детский сад...посвятить маленькую викторинку этому - типа, помнит ли он ту девочку (мальчика) в которую был влюблен(а) в детском саду, плакал ли он утрами, когда мама отводила в сад.... Если совсем ничего не помнит, можно начать со следующей странички - поход в школу...отталкиваясь от анекдота "почему меня никто не предупредил, что эта бодяга на 10 лет!!!", потом институт, армия и т.д. и т.п.  И каждой страничке-ступеньке посвять время...с юмором, по-доброму... И вот нынешняя страничка... Поговорить о хобби, о увлечениях, о том - каким человеком он вступает в эту свою новую жизнь (дифирамбы сослуживцев).... И еще опыт показывает, что акие товарищи-пенсионеры и их товарищи очччень хорошо пьют.... Вторая часть вечера пройдет в обычном пьяном расколбасе...там уже никакие привязки не нужны....

----------


## Jenik25

Друзья и коллеги, помогите пожалуйста написать рекламу. Она будет висеть на сайте кафе, где мы постоянно работаем. Так, чтоб зацепило. Вот, что получилось пока...
РЕКЛАМА
Дорогие друзья!  А ведь великолепный праздник - это не только уютное кафе, тёплая и душевная атмосфера,вкусные и изысканные блюда, доброжелательное обслуживание и внимательный персонал... Ещё очень многое зависит от организации вечера, от того, кто создаст общий настрой, не даст скучать, привнесёт магию праздника! И поэтому по-настоящему волшебным вечер не может быть без Тамады и музыкально-развлекательного сопровождения. Мы предложим вам различные сценарии на любой вкус и для любого праздника (свадьба, юбилей, день рождения, новый год, корпоротивная вечеринка и т.д.), а можем написать сценарий специально для вас! Наша профессиональная команда: тамада и музыканты подарят вам незабываемые и волшебные моменты праздника, которые вы будете вспоминать с удовольствием всю жизнь! И заметьте, мы работаем в команде, все-все сотрудники кафе, а это значит, что праздник ваш будет душевным, весёлым, позитивным и запоминающимся, ведь мы понимаем друг друга с полслова, со полвзгляда. Очень будем рады знакомству с вами! До встречи...

----------


## Инна Р.

Женя я бы заменила слово Тамада на Ведущая. Это клиенты воспринимают по разному.  
Много раз заметила, что тамаду воспринимают как того, кто свадьбы проводит - а ты предлагаешь большее.

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Доброго времени суток!

Опять SOS. Веду всё в том же СамарХане - *вечер плова*. Хочу пройтись по базару, барашка купить, рис, потом специи. Распечатаем узбекские деньги и буду сорить деньгами поощряя победителей конкурсов. Затем они будут покупать с аукциона сертификат "ужин на двоих". А конкурсов мало... Гости ресторана на конкурсы и танцы практически не выходят, работаю по столикам. В прошлый раз на *дынной вечеринке* выкрутилась за счёт столика, где был именинник.
_Помогите конкурсами и кричалками на восточную тему. Хозяин требует креатива._

На *дынной вечеринке*, был такой креатив. Выдали замуж дыню за арбуза, и в конце родился у них АРДЫН - плод их любви (на маленькой дыны нарисовала зелёные полоски) и манету узбекскую прятала в кусочек дыни, кому попалась, значит богатым будет.

[IMG]http://*********ru/917763m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/918787m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/923907m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

*ТатьянаВВ*,
Таня, на ум приходит только уже известная "Буря в пустыне" (зажатую между колен монетку бросить в емкость). И я на корпоративе для авиакомпании переделывала свою свадебную еврейскую игру, когда с завязанными глазами и разведенными в стороны руками змейкой нужно обойти какое-то количество пивных банок. Обозвала эту игру "Пять минут - полет нормальный..." а подводку делала что-то там про автопилот (уже толком не помню). Мол, когда мужчине хочется пива, никакое техническое устройство не нужно...включается внутренний автопилот...вот и проверяем - у кого он сильнее развит...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> "вынужденных" проводов на пенсию.


Наташа, Марья мудро написала, можно я еще маленькое дополнение. Даже слова "пенсия", "пенсионер" стараюсь не произносить, а с гостями в самом начале вечера договариваемся, что не пенсионер, а пионер новой формации, пионер - первый в освоении новой интересной, активной, творческой жизни и т.д....

----------


## Donald

> А конкурсов мало...


 


> А конкурсов мало...


Наташ, сразу в голову пришел старый забытый конкурс, когда в куче, например, в данном случае, риса, ищут чего-то... То есть перебирают рис - готовят плов... Продолжая тему приготовления плова(можно же сквозняком через весь вечер пропустить) можно рисовать с закрытыми глазами... молодого барашка. К примеру, под твои подсказки: сейчас рисуем голову, теперь хвост(как он, кстати, называется у барана? Ведь его сало - неотьемлимая часть настоящего плова), левая задняя нога, правый рог и т.д. вразнобой. Ну, а потом комменты прикольные: Ой-ой, куда же это у него рога то съехали? Вот уж е знаю, что у вас получится из такого худосочного барашка, это ж не баран, а велосипед какой-то... Ой, что ж этот баран так похож на хозяина нашего гостеприимного кафе(шутка...) :biggrin:
Ну и так далее, в том же духе....

----------


## Буча

Девочки, незнаю куда податься, простите если не сюда. Огромная просьба к жителям Санкт-Питербурга, может знаете кто квартиру сдает, желательно  двухкомнатную. У меня сынок мой в Питере, на данный момент ищут с парнем одним квартиру. Парни оба очень положительные, незнаю как тот, но мой сын не пьет, ни курит, окончил универ (дизайнер). А тот парень кандидатскую что-ли защитил, в общем не лоботрясы. Помогите если можно. В агенстве задаток оставили, а там не чешутся, а надо срочно, парень тот по знакомым перекантовывается. Желательно к метро поближе, а идеальный вариант район Парка  Победы, или Московский р-он. Простите конечно что не по теме, но сами понимаете, душа  материнская болит, я его тем более с июня не видела. Кто его знает, может знаете кто сдает, или куда им постучаться.

----------


## чижик

> Опять SOS. Веду всё в том же СамарХане - вечер плова. Хочу пройтись по базару, барашка купить, рис, потом специи. Распечатаем узбекские деньги и буду сорить деньгами поощряя победителей конкурсов.


А если Азизу как-нибудь вплести?
или конкурс " Учкуду - три колодца" Включить им "Яллу". три обруча на полу в качестве колодцев - и пусть что-нибудь оттуда выуживают...Хоть новые задания. хоть призы какие нибудь....и буквы ПЛОВ использовать - например, какие качества необходимы для приготовления плова ; П- поварской талант, Л - любовь к узбекской кухне. О - обаяние. чтобы девушки пловом наслаждались, В -весёлое настроение, чтобы гости угощенью радовались....Ну. это так, первое. что в голову пришло...

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Donald*,



> можно рисовать с закрытыми глазами... молодого барашка


Дмитрий, я думаю распечатать только голову барашка на А3, а дальше коллективный портрет. Надо только придумать как вытащить в зал, прячутся по кабинкам, кальяны раскуривают. Или по столикам с планшетом пройтись? А потом портрет шефповару подарить.

*чижик*,



> ПЛОВ использовать - например, какие качества необходимы для 
> приготовления плова ; П- поварской талант, Л - любовь к узбекской кухне. О -обаяние. чтобы девушки пловом наслаждались, В -весёлое настроение,


Лена, спасибо, может пригодится для "застолки".

Игра "Чёт-нечет" - из мешка достаешь горсть бобов (я достаю арахис в скорлупе), подходишь к гостю и тот отгадывает четное или нечетное количество их в руке. Угадавший получает приз, проигравший отыгрывается. Отыграться можно исполнив песенку "Если б я был султан". Каждый получает текст своего куплета, который состоит только из одних гласных букв. Подводка такая:

Мы, женщины, любим ушами, значит, мужчине нужно усладить наш слух и спеть. Песню подобрали нашу любимую. Слова, правда,  арабские, непонятные, зато музыка известная. 


И сама песня:

1 куплет: 
Е-и я ы у-а я и-е е е
И о-о а-о-о ы ы о-у-е
О у-о о-о-ы и а-и е-а
О-о е и а-о а а-и а-а

Припев: неплохо очень иметь трижены,
Но очень плохо с другой стороны!

2 куплет:

У-и-я о а-а- и у о-и-я
Е ю-и а а-а о-а-е о-и
И е-ы а-о-а о и о-о-и
О у-о о-о-ы е-е о-е и.

Припев тот же



3 куплет:

А ы а у-а-а я-о у у-а
О-о е а-ы-а и и-и о-а
А о-о а а-о о-е о-о-о
Е-и я ы у-а ы ы о-о-о

Припев тот же!

В прошлый раз делала, музыкальный конкурс (опять повторюсь около столиков) прошёл хорошо. *Может кто знает, подобные конкурсы?*

----------


## maxcimum

> Коллеги, предложили "маленький заказик" - юбилей ЧП, изготавливают пряники "Наф-Наф". Народа - всего 15 чел., но хотят "большой праздник" за небольшие деньги. Быть может у кого "пряничная тема" есть? Буду очень признательна за помощь.
> Людмила
> ludochka-69@mail.ru


Пряничного человечка из мультика про Шрека можно как-то задействовать. Может, он телеграмму или поздравление передаст заграничным коллегам? 
Музей пряничного искусства - может, образцы какие-то от первых до последних пряников - что выпускали за эти 15 лет (хотя бы в рисунках :) )

А если не циклиться только на пряниках, а расширить вид деятельности, например,  "Сладкие мечты" - и в этом ключе программу строить...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> к стыду своему, таких "словей" :biggrin:я не знала, пришлось спроосить у дяди Инета. Он ответил:
> *Тантамарески или ростовые фигуры*
> Тантамарески (_щиты для фотографирования_) или ростовые фигуры (_хардпостеры_) – оригинальный вид POS - материалов, который может быть использован на мероприятии для развлечения гостей и привлечения внимания. Ростовые фигуры или танатамарески это изображение, выполненное при помощи красок или печати высокого разрешения на бумаге или самоклеющейся виниловой пленке, которая наклеивается на жесткое картонное или пластиковое основание. Ростовые фигуры выполняются в полный рост и имеют поддерживающую ножку.
> В отличии от ростовых фигур тантамарески используются как щиты для фотографирования .  На лицевой части тантамарески находится изображение с прорезями. Обычно, сюжет изображения юмористический. Для фотографирования один или несколько человек заходит за обратную сторону тантамарески и просовывает лицо и руки в прорези.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/970226.jpg[/IMG]


Приятно, когда на твою работу ссылаются на форуме:smile: 
http://www.pozitiffspb.ru/presents/52

----------


## shoymama

> Музей пряничного искусства


Есть такой в Туле. Наверняка и сайт будет. А тему можно еще и как в мультике назвать: "Сладкая, сладкая сказка"

вот про музей:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Музей_«Тульский_пряник»

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Друзья и коллеги, помогите пожалуйста написать рекламу. Она будет висеть на сайте кафе, где мы постоянно работаем. Так, чтоб зацепило. Вот, что получилось пока...
> РЕКЛАМА
> И заметьте, мы работаем в команде, все-все сотрудники кафе, а это значит, что праздник ваш будет душевным, весёлым, позитивным и запоминающимся, ведь мы понимаем друг друга с полслова, со полвзгляда. Очень будем рады знакомству с вами! До встречи...


Честно- не очень понятна эта фраза "все-все сотрудники кафе", подразумевается, что Вы работники кафе? Или я что-то не так понял:smile:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Помогите с песней Агутина и Варум "Свеча",  а также Алегровой "Свечка-свечечка.....свеча....."

----------


## maxcimum

> Есть такой в Туле. Наверняка и сайт будет. А тему можно еще и как в мультике назвать: "Сладкая, сладкая сказка"
> 
> вот про музей:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Музей_«Тульский_пряник»


А еще можно "Наша сладкая жизнь" тему назвать)))
Про музеи навеяло: раз существуют музеи пряничного искусства, фирме "такой-то" за 15 лет плодотворной деятельсти тоже пора окультуриться и создать собственный музей. И в этом ключе предложить сотрудникам представить будущие образцы в разных номинациях (хоть хай-тек). Понятно, что не лепить, а рисовать.

----------


## shoymama

Точно, Ириш! И всех прономинировать по типу пряников (там надо почитать, какие) А главного начальника называть "Пудовый пряник" (эт я в порядке бреда, рассуждаю вслЮх)

----------


## maxcimum

Оля, супер! А начальнику сказать, что пряников навалом, а кнута пока нет ))) И подарить символ власти сувенирный...

----------


## shoymama

> Оля, супер! А начальнику сказать, что пряников навалом, а кнута пока нет ))) И подарить символ власти сувенирный...


[img]http://s16.******info/f9e253719e37f71170006477f66a0677.gif[/img]

----------


## maxcimum

Так, если Людмила, автор сообщения не появится в ближайшие полчаса, мы с Олей-шоумамой идем проводить пряничное торжество ))) Мне уже темка полюбилась!
Ну поперло, так поперло! Спеть обязательно хором: "Как на наши именины испекли большой "Наф-наф", вот такой ширины, вот такой вышины." - дальше надо наших поэтов попросить доработать текст с заменой слова "каравай".

----------


## shoymama

Да, кстати. Песня есть "Пряники русские"

Пряники русские
Сладкие, мятные
К чаю ароматному
Угощенье (?) знатное

куда то я ее засунула... буду искать

 Кто придумал тот секрет, точно неизвестно. 
 Может, бабка, может, дед замесили тесто. 
 Из муки и патоки выпекали пряники. 
 Из муки и патоки выпекали пряники. 

 Припев:
Пряники русские, сладкие, мятные, 
К чаю ароматному угощенье знатное. 
Пряники русские, сладкие, мятные, 
К чаю ароматному угощенье знатное. 


 Если холод бушевал, странников усталых 
 В дождь и стружу согревал чай из самовара. 
 Ну, а к чаю странникам подавали пряники. 
 Ну, а к чаю странникам подавали пряники. 

Припев тот же


 Всех друзей мы в гости ждём, от души встречаем, 
 Пирогами и блином с чаем угощаем. 
 Из муки и патоки напекли всем пряники. 
 Из муки и патоки напекли всем пряники


 Припев

 Припев

----------


## maxcimum

Пошла мыть посуду и не могу ничего делать - мысли лезут, пришлось вернуться на форум, дописать)))

В общем так... 15 лет отметил в этом году пряник Наф-Наф. И совершенно случайно узнал он, что есть у него еще два брата, с кем их в детстве разлучили. все помнят имена этих братьев? Конечно это знаменитые пряники Ниф-Ниф и Нуф-Нуф, которые так и просятся в компанию "такую-то". И предложить сотрудникам набросать идеи по наполнению будущих пряников, то есть, попросту говоря, начинки придумать. Записать все варианты, в рамку их вставить и директору вручить. Кто знает, может быть после этого момента будет решено расширить производство  и выпустить на рынок два новых пряничных шедевра?

----------


## Волшебники

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста переделать песню-переделку для юбилея мужчины (50 лет), три последних куплета для мужчины не подходят. 
Бросайте в личку.

Поздравление с днём рождения на мотив песни А. Зацепина
"Остров невезения"

Здесь на дне рождения, что ни говори,
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри,
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри
Здесь на Дне Рождения – только посмотри.

Все пришли сказать тебе добрые слова.
От волненья легкого кругом голова,
От вина немножечко кругом голова,
Лишь бы не забылись все добрые слова.

Хорошо решаешь ты разные дела.
Знать, не в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Знать, не в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Хорошо решаешь ты важные дела.

*У тебя все схвачено, огород растет,
На работе, дома ли – слава и почет,
На работе, дома ли – слава и почет,
У тебя все ловится, огород растет.

С мужем и детишками хорошо Вам жить!
Все сама умеешь ты: и варить, и шить,
Хорошо умеешь ты и варить и шить,
Мы желаем счастья Вам и красиво жить.

В День Рожденья, милая, мы хотим сказать,
Что гостей умеешь ты ласково встречать,
Всех гостей умеешь хорошо встречать,
И "Спасибо, милая" мы хотим сказать.

*

----------


## shoymama

а факты какие-нить про юбиляра? Что писать то про него?

----------


## Волшебники

Знаю только что у него жена есть, дочь взрослая в институте учится и сын взрослый; родной брат с семьей и сестра родная. Работает Электриком. Живет в городе Климовичи.
Праздновать будем в пятницу в кафе НИКА.

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*
А.... и зовут его Леонид Винидиктович, надеюсь отчество правильно написала.

----------


## Наталюшка

*maxcimum*,
а может еще тогда и волка запустить поедать этих Наф-Нафов

----------


## maxcimum

Наташ, это уже вопрос не ко мне - к реализатору идей, к Людмиле )))

----------


## shoymama

Гы!!! Ирин, она еще и не видела, что мы тут понаписали. СУрпрЫз будет...
Песни про пряники, просЮ:  http://files.mail.ru/P6JXTH

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

SOS! Пожалуйста, поделитесь той музыкой под которую Ильич делает свою стенку. Никак не могу найти ни диск, ни тот файл, который был скачан. Убегать уже через 2 часа! А-а-а!

----------


## shoymama

Ань, так Ильис сейчас в скайпе. Попроси у него

----------


## KAlinchik

> Пошла мыть посуду и не могу ничего делать - мысли лезут, пришлось вернуться на форум, дописать)))


вот так  вот, блин...
 творческий человек даже посуду нормально помыть не может, то пританцовывает, то подпевает, то про Наф-Нафов думает...:biggrin:
 а потом удивляются, что такое творческий беспорядок!:biggrin:

----------


## Волшебники

> shoymama


Спасибо за песни для юбилея. Но нужна именно на мотив песни Остров невезения, потому что перед этим игру буду проводить "Понедельник", она как-то больше подходит.

----------


## Наталюшка

> вот так  вот, блин...
>  творческий человек даже посуду нормально помыть не может, то пританцовывает, то подпевает, то про Наф-Нафов думает...


а вместо того чтобы с мужчиной спать - спит с блокнотом, по ночам вскакивает и ка-а-а-ак давай что-то писать....

----------


## shoymama

> а вместо того чтобы с мужчиной спать - спит с блокнотом, по ночам вскакивает и ка-а-а-ак давай что-то писать....


Ой, не говори подруг...

----------


## maxcimum

блин, такая же фигня. Ночью подрываюсь и иду идеи записывать)))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Девочки, просьбу снимаю.Нашла у себя на диске.Оказалась -любимая мелодия моей именинницы. Пойду радовать. Любимые, всем удачи!

----------


## Наталюшка

нашла сайт с нарезками из фильмов... там внизу страницы можно скачать все нарезки из фильма архивом: скачать все mp3... качаю... присоединяйтесь....
http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/

----------


## NikaPearl

*ХЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЛП* :frown:

*Не могу найти фоты костюмов Тигры-Тигров здесь на форуме Кто подскажет ссылочки???..*

----------


## Ная

NikaPearl
Вероника.по-моему в разделе Н.год видела или там же  год тигра ( идеи )
Точно- год тигра(идеи)

----------


## maknata

> Не могу найти фоты костюмов Тигры-Тигров здесь на форуме Кто подскажет ссылочки???..


Зайди в "организацию работы" - "изготовление ростовых кукол"

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124722&page=9 вот здесь они..

----------


## Jenik25

> Честно- не очень понятна эта фраза "все-все сотрудники кафе", подразумевается, что Вы работники кафе? Или я что-то не так понял


ЯАлекс, так оно и есть. Мы там поём каждый день.

----------


## koluchka

ребятки! завтра юбилей, пригласили на который прям только вчера. вот сижу сочиняю кричалку. подправьте мои корявые стихи, пожалуйста...

Собрались мы в этом зале
Валентину поздравлять. 
давайте скажем поздравленье
Небольшим стихотвореньем. 

Пригласила ты на праздник 
замечательных гостей. 
они дружно произносят: 
САМЫЙ КЛАССНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ! 

Тебя мы дружно поздравляем, 
пополнее нам налей. 
ведь сегодня отмечаем
САМЫЙ КЛАССНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ! 

мы бокалы поднимаем, 
Валентина. не болей! 
ведь сегодня ты справляешь
САМЫЙ КЛАССНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ! 

за тебя мы выпиваем. 
ты закуски не жалей. 
 ведь сегодня отмечаешь
САМЫЙ КЛАССНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ! 

За Валечку Муравскую
бокалы поднимаем, 
и ей сегодня дружно 
крикнем "Поздравляем!"

----------


## наташа гергалова

Марья, спасибо большое и еще раз прошу прощения!

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Собрались мы в этом зале
> Валентину поздравлять. 
> давайте скажем поздравленье
> Небольшим стихотвореньем.


Лена, а если так:

Собрались мы в этом зале,
чтоб поздравить нашу Валю,
Скажем мы ей поздравленье
Небольшим стихотвореньем.

----------


## koluchka

> Лена, а если так:
> 
> Собрались мы в этом зале,
> чтоб поздравить нашу Валю,
> Скажем мы ей поздравленье
> Небольшим стихотвореньем.


да, так лучше, складнее. Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

народ подскажите ,а что с музыкальным архивом случилось?:frown:

----------


## optimistka17

> народ подскажите ,а что с музыкальным архивом случилось?


Земляк, какие проблемы?*Музыкальный раздел* у нас есть...В нем темы разные На все случаи жизни... Ничего не прятали. Для геологов и для нас- сплошное раздолье...

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Земляк, какие проблемы?*Музыкальный раздел* у нас есть...В нем темы разные На все случаи жизни... Ничего не прятали. Для геологов и для нас- сплошное раздолье...


у меня пропал...позавчера заглядывал...а сегодня не могу .....:frown:

----------


## Ponj29

А у меня на понедельник заказ: жених из Швейцарии, ни слова по русски, как и я по английски. Невеста будет по ходу переводить. Встретились только сегодня, гостей 20чел. Главное чтобы было весело и культурно (пожелание заказчицы). Поделитесь опытом у кого были женихи иностранцы, что с ними делать? Что можно придумать для него отталкиваясь от того, что он швейцарец?

----------


## Donald

*Ponj29*,
Попробуй на Лину выйти (Sonya_07) у нее есть великолепный опыт таких мероприятий. Может, что-то и подскажет? Но она вела на 3 языках одну из своих интернациональных свадеб: русском, украинском и английском... Хотя, на английском, как я понял, в меньшей степени...

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие ! Пожалуйста, помогите красочно оформить. грин карту   Дублирую просьбу здесь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=2082

----------


## свадьба

Всех приветствую! Ребята и девчата! Мне нужна ваша помощь! В школе крестнику дали задание: сделать с родителями 2 игрушки на ёлку и не просто игрушки , а что бы они были сделаны из блестящей бумаги. И размер что бы был не маленький. потомучто , одна игрушка пойдет на городскую ёлку, а вторая на школьную. В прошлом году делала ему хлопушку и колпачёк , а что в этом году,,,,? Родители переложили на меня, а я в ступоре, пересмотрела уже всё в инете,ничего нет, всё только из цв бумаги или рисованные.Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно подсмотреть идейки или может у кого есть свои?

----------


## LapNik

> сделать с родителями 2 игрушки на ёлку и не просто игрушки , а что бы они были сделаны из блестящей бумаги. Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно подсмотреть?


В чем проблема-то? Блестящей бумаги нет? Так в строительных магазинах ее завались всякой самоклейки блестящей и не очень, которая плотнее будет декораторской, что в цветочных магазинах. В канцелярских полно наборов как просто бумаги так и картона фольгированного разноцветного.
А идей... так вбей в поисковик "новогодние игрушки своими руками" и будет счастье. Хоть звезды, хоть шары, хоть гирлянды...
Суть вопроса не понятна.

----------


## свадьба

*LapNik*,
Вообщето я нормальный чел, я же написала, что пересмотрела в инете, ничего подходящего нет, а с бумагой проблем у меня нет!
Извините ребята, что напрягла. И вообще, что за мода? Не хотите отвечать на вопрос, не надо, а выставлять спрашивающего в дураках не нужно. Ведь я не так часто спрашиваю, чаще всего я стараюсь помочь другим (посмотрите :
Регистрация: 09.12.2008
Сообщений: 307 
Поблагодарили: 1,281). 

P.s Надеюсь я могу спрашивать в доске, то что меня интересует? Или я что то не так сделала? Не расчитывайте, что я обижусь.
и С ЧУВСТВОМ ЮМОРА У МЕНЯ ВСЁ ХОРОШО, ПОЭТОМУ, Я ПРИНИМАЮ ВАШ ОТВЕТ , КАК ШУТКУ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*свадьба*,
Люба. зря обижаешься . Вот в течении 5 минут нашла в инете 
http://podelki.boxter.org/p82
http://podelki.boxter.org/p84
http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.php?showtopic=153017
http://happynewyear.ru/how/default.asp?id_articles=158
http://lyudmila-pervaya.ya.ru/replie...046&ncrnd=4954
http://podelki.boxter.org/newyear/

----------


## LapNik

Приношу свои извенения. :flower: 
Возможно было грубо, но...
http://adalin.mospsy.ru/ny/eligr.shtml
http://www.u-mama.ru/read/article.php?id=1918 – шар шикарный. Мы такие делали
http://www.mamam-papam.ru/2007/12/19/npodelki.html - фонарики.
http://podelki.boxter.org/newyear/ - конкретно по новогодням поделкам, а здесь вообще интересные идеи на все случаи жизни http://podelki.boxter.org/
http://lifehacker.ru/2008/12/31/%C2%...en-malo-deneg/
http://www.teafortwo.ru/samodelki/no...mi-rukami.html - советы архивами запакованы.
http://www.vsehobby.ru/novogodnij_sharik_iz_bumagi.html - шарик (бородатый и классический вариант украшения)

----------


## Donald

Куски остатков виниловых обоев с рисунком нарезаем(или надрезаем), склеиваем(как - поймете сами!), рулончик пищевой фольги(цилиндры и др геометрические фигуры) Берем воздушный шар, оборачиваем его влажной газетой, оклеиваем папье-маше крупными кусками газеты с клейстером - приклеиваем веревочку, оклеиваем ЧЕМ УГОДНО!(например, той же фольгой...)
Далее, если воспользоваться пластиковыми бутылками(честь и хвала Андрею Бахметьеву!!!), нарезать, перевернуть, влернуть веревочку и покрасить яркими акриловыми красками или красками с БЛЕСТКАМИ(Такой море в канцтоварах!). Используйте БОЛЬШИЕ бутыли из-под воды... В конце концов, просто скомканная газета, обернутая в шар другой газетой, снабженная веревочкой и покрашенная, оч. красиво люминисцентной краской - ссссссуперрррр!!!

А вообще то, если вы принесете красивые, но не из блестящей бумаги игрушки, чо будет? Неуд заповедение? Или оставят на второй год? 

Поверьте - вам будут улыбаться...

А во если собраться с теми же детьми и раздать задания - поставить рядом плеер с любимой музыкой и запастись вкусной жвачкой и газировкой - будет весело....

----------


## свадьба

> А во если собраться с теми же детьми и раздать задания - поставить рядом плеер с любимой музыкой и запастись вкусной жвачкой и газировкой - будет весело....


Спасибо! :Pivo:  Я бы наверно так и сделала, если бы работала в школе, а не контролёром на маш заводе!:smile:

----------


## Donald

Знаете, я вообще, массовик, видимо, от природы... Всегда любил компании и всякие субботники, и прочие массовые выезды, выходы, вылазки и пр... Так вот, меня как-то поразила традиция группы друзей, поведанная моей знакомой: Они, будучи сибирскими молодыми семьями в свое время покупали в зиму мясо, и....
Каждые выходные... несколько семей собираются у одних... смалывают фарш, месят тесто. и толпой лепят пельмени! Потом мешок их (как советский вариант - в наволочке) выставляют на балкон в ящике, чтобы не выветривался, в следующий выходной - у других, потом - у третьих и т.д. Естественно, с гитарой, закусками и... понятное дело, водочкой! Весело и вкусно! И вовсе не Макдональд'c!!!

Я к тому, что в погоне за призрачным благополучием мы перестали просто дружить. Это слово свелось к перезвонам по мобиле, застольям на ДР и НГ. А вот такие посиделки, лыжи, просто шашлычок у костра (хоть и за гаражами на окраине города) уходят в прошлое... Я уж не говорю о детских домашних театрах, дворовых танцульках и подобной экзотике...

Люба, это я не вам... так, просто вот навеяло.

А игрушки можно делать и с племянником дома с несколькими его друзьями. Главное ведь - организация. С Магнитофоном и лимонадом! ...и без водочки... :biggrin:

----------


## LapNik

http://present.my1.ru/load/42 - здесь автор сайта постаралась. Классная подборка самоделок к НГ

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коллеги, помогите! Нужно сказать музыкальной фразой слова женщине другу, коллеге, выразив восхищение этим прекрасным человеком. Какая она???
- Ах, какая женщина (старо)
-Необыкновенная (вариант)
- Королева, ах, королева
-У нее глаза, два бриллианта в три карата (не идет)....
Может у вас будут какие идеи. Заранее благодарю.

После обеда (сделав все нарезки), в тему Юбилеи выставлю репортаж с мужского юбилея

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Svetllana*,
Светлана, сейчас песни на почту сброшу. В скайпе тебя нет

----------


## Марья

> Я к тому, что в погоне за призрачным благополучием мы перестали просто дружить. Это слово свелось к перезвонам по мобиле, застольям на ДР и НГ. А вот такие посиделки, лыжи, просто шашлычок у костра (хоть и за гаражами на окраине города) уходят в прошлое... Я уж не говорю о детских домашних театрах, дворовых танцульках и подобной экзотике...


Дима, как же ты прав!!!! Ты просто невыносимо прав!!!! Самый лучший мой новый год - встреча 1996 года. Мы с друзьями (пять семей) заранее налепили мешок пельменей, мужики заранее в еловом бору расчистили от снега полянку, причем, выбрали так, чтобы посередине елочка росла. И мы, вместе с детьми и родителями с 10 вечера и до 4 утра варили на костре в ведре пельмени, танцевали под магнитофон на батарейках, играли вокруг этой елочки, которую украсили всем, но только не магазинными елочными игрушками. Моему Тимохе было два года, он, естесственно вырубился и дрых завернутый в овчинный тулуп - прямо на сугроб постелили доски и на досках так и проспал всю ночь, не обращая внимания на наши вопли. Моя свекровь, которую за 8 лет я ни разу не видела в хорошем настроении и довольной жизнью и родственниками, веселилась как девчонка, так же как и другие родители. Мы совершенно не чувствовали разницы в возрасте, не чувствовали холода, а с каким удовольствием мы слушали поздравление Ельцина в этом лесу....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иришка!!!! Не бросай!!!! Только название! Звукарь приедет через два часа, сложно сказать,чего у него нет. Спасибо!!!!!

*Ребята! ОТБОЙ!!!! Ириша Ветерок прислала то что надо!!!! 
Спасибо, Иришка!!!!!*

----------


## Dium

Очень нужен красивый бархатный голос холостяцкой жизни:smile: у кого есть, поделитесь, плиз. :rolleyes:

Под какую песню можно сделать танец невесты на волнах??? (на органзе)

----------


## свадьба

> Я к тому, что в погоне за призрачным благополучием мы перестали просто дружить. Это слово свелось к перезвонам по мобиле, застольям на ДР и НГ. А вот такие посиделки, лыжи, просто шашлычок у костра (хоть и за гаражами на окраине города) уходят в прошлое... Я уж не говорю о детских домашних театрах, дворовых танцульках и подобной экзотике...


Вот с этим Дима я согласна! Раньше всё было по другому, может по тому что дети нас сближали(у меня один ребёнок, а у подруги двое, так вот первые дети ровестники, а второго она родила через 14 лет) Разница в возрасте детей тоже сказывается. Раньше собирались семьями и происходило так, как ты и описываешь.Всем было весело: дети лепили,рисовали,а мы родители им идеи подавали, помогали. А вот сейчас старшие выросли, взрослые стали соответственно старше, все в делах.В большинстве случаев с мальчиком 8 лет общается брат 22 лет. Так о каких вечеринках - посиделках может идти сейчас речь? Конечно же этого не происходит. Получается так, что мальчик 8 лет крутится среди занятых взрослых людей. Я хоть по натуре и весёлый чел, люблю всякие заморочки с детьми, но ворваться со своими идеями в семью друзей не могу. Сейчас новомодно детей учить танцам, английскому языку в совершенстве и т. д. 
А игрушку на ёлку - это не пристижно! Да и всего раз в году требуется. Вот и дали мне, крёстной маме задание, мол ты в этих делах продвинутая. А я отказывать не умею. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, и в самом деле есть такие красивые вещи, начинаю воять!

----------


## черника

> Нужно сказать музыкальной фразой слова женщине другу, коллеге, выразив восхищение этим прекрасным человеком. Какая она???


И. Наджиев - Самая лучшая женщина
Л.Лещенко - Удивительная женщина
В. Кузьмин - Королева красоты
Белый Орёл - Потому что нельзя быть красивой такой
Р. Алехно, Панайотов - Необыкновенная
Е. Амирамов - Молодая
В. Королёв - А я звал тебя красивой

----------


## Волшебники

> Очень нужен красивый бархатный голос холостяцкой жизни


Помнится раньше *ЁЖИК* выставляла запись холостяцкой жизни, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Инна Р.

Я ее сыграла один раз, мне не понравилось и я её удалила. :smile:

----------


## Волшебники

> Я ее сыграла один раз, мне не понравилось и я её удалила.


А у меня до сих пор Ваш файл есть - должен быть, только на другом буке.

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
И когда случай был несколько раз использовала.

----------


## Dium

Голос Инночки у меня есть :smile: 
Просто голосок бы другой :rolleyes: 
*Ёжик*, прости дорогая :smile: просто и я пробовала записаться, но с нашими тонкими голосами... нет того эффекта, который нужен.

----------


## кикимаджа

*Dium*,
У меня тоже очень тонкий голос, но когда мне нужно было для спектакля записать буквально пару строк голосом пониже, то я выпила на ночь холодного молока и на утро добилась желаемого результата с голосом. Правда лечилась потом долго, хотя люди говорятчто исскуство требует жертв.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Dium*,
 За что ты извиняешься? Я его сама выбросила :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Волшебники

> я пробовала записаться, но с нашими тонкими голосами... нет того эффекта





> У меня тоже очень тонкий голос, но когда мне нужно было для спектакля записать буквально пару строк голосом пониже


Профессиональный звукач знает как это сделать, обратитесь к нему. 


> я выпила на ночь холодного молока


И не в коем случае нельзя так издеваться над своим горлом! Ваш голос и ваше горло самое ценное! Мой муж запрещает даже мне семечки есть перед работой.

Сделать голос ниже - совсем просто. Сначала записывается только ваш голос отдельно, накладывается фон (музыка), и на пульте спец. штукой (не знаю что именно) понижается голос. Мой муж часто так делает. Обращайтесь к нему.:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Потом мешок их (как советский вариант - в наволочке) выставляют на балкон в ящике, чтобы не выветривался


О,расскажу прикольный случай.Тоже в детстве лепили пельменей,как будто на взвод солдат.Так и на новый год,налепили - разложили на большие такие доски разделочные,духовочные листы - и на веранду,там мёрзнут,ну чтобы потом в наволочку собрать.Родители всей роднёй-гурьбой ушли на бал-маскарад,а нам-детям наказали никому не открывать.Но мы ж если толпой - то смелые... Пришли посевальщики,мы и открыли,а сами по шифоньерам попрятались.Слышим только,пошарохались они по дому,погугукали и ушли.Мы потом вылазим из своих укромных местечек - весь дом в пшенице,перемешанной с мелочью,стол с накрытыми салатами тоже.Мы давай,что можно очищать,перекладывать,подметать.А родители сказали к их приходу поставить пельмени варить.Ну так вот,убрались,как могли - довольные,выходим за пельменями,а их нет,ни одного разноса... Это было что-то... Родители вернулись,мы им рассказали,не ругались,хохотали и даже искали вокруг дома - думали пошутил кто-то.Обидно,что в новогоднюю ночь упор делался как раз на пельмени,именно это было основным угощением.Но в ту ночь потом пришлось в спешке что-то другое варить,не помню уже что.Самое интересное,что до сих пор не знаем,кто пельменями попитался.Ведь у нас там все одной дружной семьёй жили и посевать ходили друг к другу только наши,знакомые.Только однажды один дядька где-то на вечеринке сказал,вот у Кинов(моя фамилия),мол,пельмени вкусные...А мы потом долго думали,где ж он наши пельмени мог пробовать?Вот такая история.И таких - пруд пруди,только они из детства...А сейчас всё не так - и  пельмени мы не лепим на взвод,и веранды той нет,и наволочки чисто для подушек,даже собраться вот так похохотать от души и то не получается...

----------


## Dium

Ой девочкии.... только что нечаянно удалила помимо корзины (вместо того, чтобы распаковать...)  нарезки для сказки " "Как невеста замуж собралась" :frown: киданите плиз!!! я в скайпе он-лайн...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
напомню какие там нарезки:
«Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу, да ты не бойся, я все оплачу»
«Эй, девушка, красавица, ты мне очень нравишься. У меня есть три жены, а четвертой будешь ты» 
«А я не хочу, не хочу по расчету, а я по любви, по любви хочу. Свободу, свободу мне дайте, свободу, я птицею ввысь улечу».
«Давай наливай, поговорим» 
«Если я чешу в затылке — не беда, в голове моей опилки, да-да-да, но хотя там и опилки, сочиняю я неплохо иногда, да!»
«Мама, ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я, что не могу я без любви любить богатого»
«Задумал да старый дед другой раз жениться. Сидел думал, думал, думал
другой раз жениться»
/Звучит отрывок из/ф «Добрыня / Никитич и Змей Горыныч» со слов «Слышишь, я другого люблю» до слов «Ах, ты мухомор старый!»
«Как хотела меня мать за четвертого отдать. А четвертый ни живой ни
мертвый. Ой, не отдай меня, мать»
«Он бы подошел, я бы отвернулась. Он бы приставал ко мне — я б ушла»
«Пошлю его на небо за звездочкой. Конечно, все хуже может кончиться...»
«Единственная моя». Фонограмма припева из песни

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Уже скинули, спасибки !!! кому нужны сейчас закину в скайпе в группе любимый форум

----------


## Анжелла

> Под какую песню можно сделать танец невесты на волнах??? (на органзе)


Рыбка-Фабрика у меня под нее танцует, красиво.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Очень нужен красивый бархатный голос холостяцкой жизни у кого есть, поделитесь, плиз.


Мы как то обсуждали этот вариант. И Колесико предложила спеть под "Помоги мне". Сильвочка,Жаннуська, ЛЮдмила-оптимистка,Мама-шоу и еще кто то уже не помню предложили варианты песни... ПОлучилось очень здорово! :Ok:  Хотя я не обладаю вокальными данными, но эффект был Супер, потому что песня индивидуальна как бы под молодых, там их имена звучат.

И как раз сейчас я хочу ее ввести в свадьбу. Мне очень понравилась киношная тематика и она очень туда вписывается. Сейчас пойду смотреть ткань на халатик, а паричок у меня уже есть...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ребятки, выручайте кто может. Я сижу в прострации, сегодня пятница, сейчас уже десятый час, звонят мне 10 мин назад, и просят провести завтра день банковского работника на 3 часа! Я даже растерялась, за один день,  а вернее уже меньше суток осталось мне еще никогда не звонили. Я им сказала, что чисто тематического вечера не обещаю, но хоть какие то данные нужны. Кинулась в календарные праздники, инет сволочь как назло не грузит ничего((( Если у кого что есть по этому поводу, вышлите пожалуйста в личку, буду очень благодарна.
Знаю, что сегодня многие на свадьбах, и народу на форуме мало, но надеюсь на чудо)) Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## свадьба

Девчёнки! Москвичи! Нужен адрес магазинов прибамбасов, где можно купить надувные гитары. Знакомая едет 16 числа, может купить, а магазинов не знает! 
Пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
Инна, смотри личку

----------


## лека

Ребята проголосуйте пожалуйста за Алексея Тамразова или Анатолия Константинова. Талантливые ребята здорово поют. 
http://rusradio.onego.ru/section.php?docId=4520
Очень очень прошу поддержите  :061:   :flower:   оба с Кондопоги Карелия

----------


## KAlinchik

*лека*,
 попыталась за обоих, второй голос не приняли...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,

Инна, посмотри в личке

----------


## свадьба

*лека*,
Проголововала

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*лека*,

Лека, а я за обоих проголосовала .

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коллеги, можно я отвечу сразу всем, кто написал на эл. почту? 
Юбилейный репортаж для мужчины выставлен в теме Юбилеи еще днем. Отправлять просто некогда. Простите, там ссылка тоже есть на нарезочку. Или потерпите до понедельника
с ув. Светлана

----------


## lezi

*лека*,
 Оля, я :smile: проголосовала.

----------


## Tajussa

*лека*,
за обоих проголосовала...
удачи!!!!!!!!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Если без разницы за кого,то один голос приняли,Удачи им!

----------


## Вятушка

Всем привет! У меня один вопрос , незнаю куда с ним обратиться. Занимаюсь восточными танцами и вот думаю, может ли ведущая танцевать на свадьбе или корпаративе или это будет не совсем уместно. Вроде новый год на носу, можно попробовать для начала бесплатно типа подарок, но чёт меня смущает во всём этом, сама незнаю что конкретно. Может кто нибудь что то посоветует.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Вятушка*,
А почему бы и нет, раз хорошо танцуешь?

----------


## Милос

> ребятки, выручайте кто может. Я сижу в прострации, сегодня пятница, сейчас уже десятый час, звонят мне 10 мин назад, и просят провести завтра день банковского работника на 3 часа! Я даже растерялась, за один день,  а вернее уже меньше суток осталось мне еще никогда не звонили. Я им сказала, что чисто тематического вечера не обещаю, но хоть какие то данные нужны. Кинулась в календарные праздники, инет сволочь как назло не грузит ничего((( Если у кого что есть по этому поводу, вышлите пожалуйста в личку, буду очень благодарна.
> Знаю, что сегодня многие на свадьбах, и народу на форуме мало, но надеюсь на чудо)) Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!


Беги,встречай,я  вчера  провела.... :Ok:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Вятушка
Восточные танцы сейчас в моде.Если классно танцуешь, то дерзай!

----------


## Вятушка

Да может и не настолько хорошо, сколько с удовольствием.:smile: У нас заказать танцовщиц дороговато, поэтому молодые не хотят лишних затрат, а себя предлагать как то стесняюсь, вдруг не так поймут:smile:

----------


## Суперстар

> Если без разницы за кого,то один голос приняли,Удачи им!


Я тоже проголосовала, приняли  только один голос

----------


## Курица

> Да может и не настолько хорошо, сколько с удовольствием.


*Вятушка*,
а почему бы и нет?????Вдруг, это будет твоя фишка, твой  "изюм"..? Есть же поющие ведущие?! А почему бы тебе не стать "танцующей"ведущей? :Vah:

----------


## Вятушка

Ну ладно, костюм у меня уже есть, держите меня семеро :biggrin: Может и правда попробую да и начну :smile: Авось помидорами не закидают:smile:

----------


## Ясмин

*Вятушка*, я по Одноклассникам знаю одну ведущую из Подмосковья, у которой как раз такая фишка есть - исполнение восточных танцев на банкете. Думаю, гости должны быть в восторге. :)

----------


## Вятушка

Ага, особенно мужская половина:biggrin:

----------


## Милос

> Ну ладно, костюм у меня уже есть, держите меня семеро :biggrin: Может и правда попробую да и начну :smile: Авось помидорами не закидают:smile:


А  у  нас  купюрами  закидывают...:wink: смелее! Действительно  по  реакции  поймешь.. все  одно  это  подарок...а  потом,  может  заказывать  будут  и  стоимость  твоей  услуги-ведущего  возрастет :Aga: УДАЧИ!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> одну ведущую из Подмосковья, у которой как раз такая фишка есть - исполнение восточных танцев на банкете


а это не наша Иришка Бафф? она ведь тоже танцует, если я не ошибаюсь...

----------


## Вятушка

Ой, девочки спасибо вам за ответную реакцию, прям настроение поднялось в 10 раз, а то что то хандрю сижу

----------


## Ясмин

*KAlinchik*, неа, та из Воскресенска. :wink:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Девчонки! Умницы! 
maxcimum Иринка, 
shoymama,
Наталюшка,
Большое спасибо за идеи! Два дня отсутствовала на форуме, а здесь столько идей! Всех, кто откликнулся, искренне благодарю!!! За мной - отчёт.
Людмила

----------


## черника

Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


я тоже не откажусь, если тебе кинут...

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*черника*,




> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


Может подойдёт?

Скажите, трудяги молчальники, 
Скажите, всезнайки ученые:
Кем были бы наши начальники,
Когда бы не мы – подчиненные? 

Никто не поставил бы чайника,
Не выполнил бы поручения…
Так выпьем за наших начальников
И тех, кто у них в подчинении!

----------


## черника

> Может подойдёт?


 Наташенька, подойдёт, СПАСИБО! Мне для каждого из 15(!) начальников нужно:wink:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 игра "Налетчики, вкладчики"- вложить деньги и снять их...

           Ведущий вызывает 2-3 пары - МЖ. "Сейчас вы постараетесь как можно быстрее открыть целую сеть банков, вкладывая в каждый только одну купюру. Получите начальные взносы!» Выдает парам деньги-фантики.  «Банками для ваших вкладов могут служить карманы, лацканы, и все укромные места. Постарайтесь как можно быстрее оформить свои вклады, открыть как можно больше банков. Приготовились, начали!". 
        По истечении 1 минуты ведущий подводит итоги. Ведущий: "Сколько купюр осталось у вас? А у вас? Великолепно! Все деньги вложены в дело! Молодцы! А теперь я попрошу женщин поменяться местами и как можно быстрее снять со счетов всю сумму. Открывайте банки, снимайте деньги! Внимание, начали!". (Звучит музыка, женщины отыскивают деньги у чужих партнеров).


ПОПАДИ В КОШЕЛЕК
             Участвуют несколько пар. Дамам к поясу впереди прикрепляют большой бутафорский кошелек, мужчинам - денежную купюру большого размера. Необходимо, не касаясь руками кошелька, купюры и веревок, на которых они прикреплены к поясу, положить купюру в кошелек дамы.  


ШАРИК УДАЧИ.
 Её можно проводить, когда гости устали - например, идет раздача торта. Ты выносишь  не прозрачный  мешочек, в котором 12 теннисных шариков........и говоришь. «Сейчас мы узнаем, кто на свадьбе, самый удачливый»..........и бросаешь в мешочек 13-оранжевый шарик....и тот, кто из гостей вытянет этот шарик - самый удачливый. Если гость вытягивает белый - он его опять кладет в мешочек... Статистика - среди 250 человек-только один вытянет этот шарик...
Можно жениху потихоньку в руку дать цветной шарик и чтоб он его вроде как вытащил - вот тут уместно слово счастливый. 
	Можно еще бросить -2 теннисных шарика – желтых - кто их вытянет, получает поцелуй соседки
_Только тут , чуточку переделай под корпоратив._

СОБЕРИ ПЕСНЮ.
  2 команды. Записки со словами песни, например «Катюша»,  по строчке кладу в шарики, (1 куплет) надуваю. Например синие шарики - одной команде, желтые -второй.  Они должны собрать четверостишье из песни, проигравшие поют, но в шариках есть и 1 строчку из другой песни. Например "Ах это свадьба", это для того чтобы запутать.

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*черника*,



> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


Тост "за нашу работу", немного переделала. Вот...

За дело фирмы ты болешь всей душою,
С тобой мы верим - будущее есть!
И как всегда гордимся мы тобою
И поднимаем тосты в твою честь!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


Какой начальник самый лучший?
Что шефу для авторитета нужно?
Чтоб подчиненных уважал,
Их понимал, не унижал.

Такой у нас как раз и есть:
В нем ум, достоинство и честь!
И под его руководящей властью
Работать в нашем коллективе – счастье!

***

Быть шефом фирмы нелегко,
Он тянет воз, каких не много.
Ему б за вредность молоко,
Но он не вредный, слава Богу!

Но не сочтите за гешефт,
У нас ведь все демократично:
За Вас мы поднимаем, шеф,
Все сообща и каждый лично!

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*черника*,

Лена, вот ещё нашла тост, правда не за начальников, "за то, чтобы не обходили повышения по службе!". Может пригодится.

Кому из нас успех в делах не грезится?
И я считаю: выпить мы обязаны
За то, чтоб на служебной нашей лестнице
Ступеньки мылом не были намазаны.

Чтоб шеф не оказался узурпатором,
Чтоб не были сотрудники занудами,
Чтоб кверху поднимали экскалатором,
А вниз пришлось лететь бы с парашютами.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*черника*,

Вот, на скору руку...

Ему в работе -  равных нет,
Но и с других всегда он требует порядка,
На все вопросы он найдёт ответ,
Желаем процветания, добра, достатка!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Вот ещё совсем коротко

Я прошу поднять бокалы
За большие наши (Ваши) планы!

_Ну, например, за будущее фирмы._

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
У меня именинница была аудитор, если есть финансовый начальник, то подойдёт.

Когда хромает где-то НДС,
Когда затратный нарушается процесс,
Когда подчистить где-то прибыль надо,
Чтоб в бухгалтерии налоги не летели, как торнадо – 
Тогда на сцене появляется… Как думаете кто? – не композитор,
А наш простой российский аудитор!
Он всё по полочкам разложит.
Где надо с минусует, уде умножит,
Чтобы у Вас в конце квартала,
Всё прибыло, а не пропало.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*черника,*
Лена, у меня рука не скорая, как у Наташи, а просто это с просторов Инета все :smile:

Я судьбе благодарна искренне
Утираю слезы от радости
Ну бывают же такие начальники -
Ни одной за всю жизнь гадости!!

Как ни глянь - он кругом положительный
На работе как белка крутится
И от всех наших душ пожелаем мы
Жить-цвести и печалью не мучиться!

***

На под вашим руководством
Трудится легко, успешно,
Вас работою своей
Будем радовать, конечно!
А пока мы встанем в рост
И за Вас поднимем тост!

----------


## Элен

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 поздравления с днем банковского работника

Увы, нам всё не передать в словах,
Что пожелать коллегам так хотелось,
Но всё ж сказать попробуем в стихах,
Вы не судите строго нас за смелость.

Для нас для всех роднее слова "БАНК"
Сейчас, наверняка, не существует,
Но Банк - не рай, а рай уже не Банк,
Пусть мнение такое и бытует.

Хоть часто не нормирован наш труд,
Пусть будет он пожизненно лишь в радость,
Пусть дома понимают, любят, ждут,
Нам нужно лишь любви - какая малость!

Пусть все наши старанья и труды
В фин.результате банка отразятся,
А после пусть в "плоды", а не в "цветы"
Для нас эквивалентно превратятся.

Чего ж ещё нам в жизни и желать:
Еще б Фортуне быть всегда по нраву,
Чтоб жить, любить, совсем невзгод не знать,
Ведь мы достойны этого по праву!

2

поздравления с днем работника Сбербанка

Крошка-дочь к отцу пришла и спросила кроха:
- "Па, Сбербанк наш - хорошо? Или это- плохо?"
- В этот день поговорить о Сбербанке можно.
Но ответить на вопрос однозначно сложно.
Баксы янки держат в банке и спокойно ночью спят.
Россияне же на банки с подозрением глядят.
Наш Сбербанк надул однажды, сбережения отнял.
И теперь в сомненьях каждый - где хранить свой капитал!?
Кто-то держит под подушкой (на последнюю дорогу),
Кто-то прячет их в кадушку (если денег очень много!).
Олигарх своих боится и везет их за границу.
Мы с тобой народ простой и ответ я дам такой
На Сбербанк мы зла не держим, вкладчик наш совсем не злой,
Мы сейчас Сбербанк поддержим, хоть рискуем головой.
Не храним мы деньги в банке, даже с крышкой винтовой,
Пусть лежат они в Сбербанке, лишь бы был процент большой!

3

День банковского работника - 12 ноября

Не помешает отдохнуть банкиру,
Забыть о деньгах, вкладах хоть порою,
Пройтись по лугу и попить кефиру.
На травке поваляться под горою.
Взглянуть на зелень-и увидеть .. листья,
А не вполне конкретную валюту,
Заметить цвет небес - прекрасный, чистый
(Он не грозит инфляцией как будто)
И томным взглядом проследить за птицей,
Летящей вдаль (счастливые моменты!),
Над муравьем с травинкой прослезиться...
И вспомнить, как назло, о конкурентах!

4

Кто всегда в заботах,
Кроме дней субботних?
Посмотрите, вот он —
Банковский работник!
Пусть хранятся деньги
Не в стеклянной банке —
Ты такой надежный,
Как броня на танке!
Будь же всегда здоров и весел,
Больше удач за хвост лови,
Много желаем в жизни песен,
И улыбок, и любви!

5

Есть разные призвания —
Лечить, учить детей,
Печь пироги прекрасные,
Дрессировать зверей!

А мы банкиры скромные
И на своих плечах
Мы держим экономику,
Причем не кое как!

Мы Форекс покорили
И с биржей дружим мы!
И с картами платежными
Наведены мосты

Мы преданы работе,
Нам банк, как дом родной!
И в отпуске коротком
Он снится нам порой!

Пусть спит страна спокойно
И семьи наши спят,
Когда на службу вышел
Банкирский наш отряд!

6

поздравления с днем банковского работника

Ты для клиентов - свет в окошке.
И, между прочим, потому,
Что всех встречаешь по платежке
И провожаешь по уму.
Ты привыкаешь к комплиментам,
Так пожелаем же и мы
Стать действующим президентом
Хотя бы банка, не страны.

7

Без денег жить не может этот мир,
Как человек не может без надежды.
И древняя профессия – банкир
Сегодня актуальна, как и прежде.
Пройдут года, изменится наш мир,
Исчезнуть могут города и страны,
Но древняя профессия – банкир
На службе людям будет неустанно.

8

Вы на страже финансовых дел,
Вот такой у банкира удел –
Всё понять, посчитать, рассчитать,
Дать совет, деньги дать, деньги взять.
В экономике каждой страны 
Безусловно банкиры важны!

9

Увы, нам всё не передать в словах,
Что пожелать банкирам так хотелось,
Но всё ж сказать попробуем в стихах,
Вы не судите строго нас за смелость.

Для вас для всех роднее слова "БАНК"
Сейчас, наверняка, не существует,
Но Банк - не рай, а рай уже не Банк,
Пусть мнение такое и бытует.

Хоть часто не нормирован ваш труд,
Пусть будет он пожизненно лишь в радость,
Пусть дома понимают, любят, ждут,
Нам нужно лишь любви - какая малость!

Пусть все ваши старанья и труды
В фин.результате банка отразятся,
А после пусть в "плоды", а не в "цветы"
Для нас эквивалентно превратятся.

Чего ж ещё вам в жизни и желать?
Еще б Фортуне быть всегда по нраву,
Чтоб жить, любить, совсем невзгод не знать,
Ведь вы достойны этого по праву!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Можно провести игру "опись",как в "служебном романе" эпизод был.Я раз для бухгалтеров проводила.Несколько человек кричат цены и наименование предметов,а другие несколько по другую сторону зала записывают каждый слова своего партнёра - то,что услышат.Потом сверяемся,у кого правильнее.Прикол в том,что предметы все лежат на одном стуле и они,конечно,пытаются выхватить у друг друга,перекричать.Нужно делать игру на время. Из реквизита - мелкие предметы - на них наклеечки с ценами.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Если б было время,можно было костюм доллара смастрячить,ну или хотя бы на голову коронку с валютой и песню-переделку сделать на "Бухгалтер,милый мой бухгалтер".
Можно вызвать несколько участников и пусть они придумают название своих банков,свою валюту и рекламу,допустим.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
В теме "корпоративы" Оленька Арт выставляла сценарий ко дню банковского работника - это на 22 стр. должно быть,пост 325.Там есть много интересного.
Вот,что мне понравилось больше всего,это можно провести без подготовки.



> В: Дорогие друзья, я всем предлагаю проверить ваши профессиональные навыки, раз вы работники банка должны знать валюты всех стран и поэтому предлагаю вам небольшой конкурс, которая поможет нам определить лучшего и даст вам возможность немного заработать.
> (выносится копилка, чтобы угадать правильный ответ, каждый игрок должен кинуть туда монетку, копилка достаётся последнему игроку угадавшему правильный ответ)
> Венесуэла: буцефал, БОЛИВАР, росинант
> Греция: прахма, трахма, ДРАХМА
> Исландия: кора, КРОНА, лист.
> Тунис: минар, чинар, ДИНАР
> ЮАР: РЭНД, раунд, руанд
> Азербайджан: фанат, канат, МАНАТ
> Молдавия: пей, гей, ЛЕЙ
> ...





> КРИЧАЛКА НАШ СБЕР БАНК
> праздников много на белом свете
> Их отмечают взрослые, дети
> Новый праздник прет, словно танк
> Сегодня гуляетНаш Сбербанк!
> 
> Коллектив наш дружный, очень большой
> Живем мы в Банке одною семьей
> Средствам вкладчиков-прочный гарант
> ...

----------


## Нюся

Люди мои дорогие! Нужен совет.

"Искры" как название звучит? Лениным не отдает?

----------


## Курица

> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


Вы на пути в теченье многих лет 
Решаете тяжелые задачи
В компании нужней Вас  просто нет,
И Вы для фирмы – редкая удача! 
*
- Что вы можете сказать о нашем новом сотруднике? - спрашивает директор своего заместителя.
- Он, безусловно, талантлив.
- Почему вы так решили?
- вчера он умудрился продать стиральную машину тёще.
Выпьем, уважаемые коллеги, за наш гениальный отдел сбыта! Благодаря ему мы можем продавать свою продукцию даже врагам.
*
Санитарный врач пришёл на одно предприятие. Он был потрясен обилием мух в цехах.
- Господин директор, разве вы не могли купить хотя бы липкую ленту?
- В этом случае я бы разорился.
- Но почему?
- Мухи - это единственное, что мешает спать моим рабочим на работе.
Так выпьем же за нестандартные решения!
*

Поднимем бокалы за то, что бы наши возможности совпадали с желаниями нашего шефа!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Статистика - среди 250 человек-только один вытянет этот шарик...


Опровергну статистику... Дважды проводила и оба раза вытащили, первый раз - 10 по счету человек, второй раз - 5. :Aga:

----------


## Kley

> Девчёнки! Москвичи! Нужен адрес магазинов прибамбасов, где можно купить надувные гитары. Знакомая едет 16 числа, может купить, а магазинов не знает! 
> Пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Люба, а ты в Томске часто бываешь? Я  в Томске купила по 29 рублей за штуку.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> Опровергну статистику... Дважды проводила и оба раза вытащили, первый раз - 10 по счету человек, второй раз - 5.


так значит счастливчики!!! :Vah:  :Aga: 
а я приготовила эту игру для новогодних корпоративов, и для счастливых-тигринное шомпанское(теперь задумалась, а сколько брать...)

----------


## Kley

Девочки, 27 ноября   :Vah:  - у меня первая свадьба!!! Гостей всего 20 человек, подскажите какие игры идут хорошо в таких малочисленных свадебных компаниях?

----------


## Вятушка

Вот стих про начальницу. Переделывала когда то под свою, может кому то пригодится.

Бывают начальники…

Бывают начальники  добрыми, бывают начальники злыми,
Бывают неслыханно вздорными, бывают почти как родными.
Бывают начальники мудрыми, бывают простыми до жути,
Бывает начальство с причудами, бывают любители сути.
Бывают начальники всякими, но можно сказать откровенно:
Что Вы для нас самая лучшая и любим мы вас несомненно!

С утра, как солнышко, румяна, она в дела погружена
И знает наша Валентина, и помнит всё всегда она.
Заполнит, выпишет, ответит на телефонные звонки,
С улыбкой встретит и приветит, и все проблемы ей с руки.
Поможет делом, если нужно, подбодрит словом, если что.
К чужим проблемам равнодушной не наблюдал её никто.
И потому спешим добавить, и потому спешим сказать
Директора мы будем славить и на руках её качать!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Kley*,
Леночка смотри личку!Юля 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117 это свадебный раздел- зайдешь- пропадешь.... главное вовремя чтобы тебя оттуда вытащили..:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## galchonka

Девочки, а кто может поделиться материальчиком из ЧРГ (№№88-90)? Что-нибудь к Новому Году интересненькое? Не слишком обнаглею, если в личку? Пасибки заранее всем кто откликнется..  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> кто может поделиться материальчиком из ЧРГ (№№88-90)? Что-нибудь к Новому Году интересненькое? Не слишком обнаглею, *если в личку*?


 Тогда и мне дублируйте, пожалуйста... Хотя журнал полезный, на Украине практически неизвестный, недоступный и не только мне этот материал нужен... Можно и без лички обойтись...

----------


## Dium

у кого есть списочек каких песен нужно спеть? 1,2,3 песни про любовь начни. и тп. некогда думать:) бегу на свадьбу....а поиск ничего не выдает...

----------


## Озорная

> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?


Вот, еще чуток у себя нашла.....:smile:

Так сложилось на Руси,
Что начальника люби!
Выбирать его не можем.
Честно? Да и не хотим!

Коллектив у нас не малый,
Молодой, живой, удалый!
Словом – можно уважать.
Хорошо, что шеф бывалый!
В силах нами управлять.

К сожалению, не часто
Собираемся участком
В стороне от всех забот.
Жаль, что только разик в год.

Собрались не на собранье,
Не на чьи – то обещанья.
Не на выдачу з/п
иль на страшное ЧП.

А сказать, что Вас мы любим!
Что лелеем и голубим!
И желаем в этот час,
В день рождения у Вас,
Долгих лет, счастливой жизни,
Нас любить без укоризны,
Благ достаточно иметь,
Сделать многое успеть!


Желает коллектив коллег
Прожить на свете целый век,
Чтоб щедрой с Вами жизнь была
И Вам в подарок принесла
Весенних ветров, сладких грез,
Любви не в шутку, а всерьез…
Удач, которых и не счесть…
Все остальное у Вас есть!


Когда придешь к вам на ковер,
Корректность ваша нас пугает.
И ощущая свой позор,
Вздохнешь: «Уж лучше пусть ругает!»



*ПОЖЕЛАНИЕ НА ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ НАЧАЛЬНИКУ*

День рожденья Ваш - это веха, 
Посчастливилось нам поздравлять 
Удивительного человека, 
И с серьезностью всей пожелать: 

Что все было у Вас хорошо, 
Не ругали наc (мы ж не гады), 
Похвалили нас (есть ведь за что), 
И при том повышали оклады.


У Вас сегодня день рожденья,
Здесь Ваши собрались друзья,
И, выполняя порученье,
От их лица поздравлю я.
Руководите коллективом
Вы хорошо не первый год,
Решенья Ваши справедливы,
Приносим фирме мы доход.
Всегда Вы в творческом полете,
Для нас Вы – как отец родной.
Готовы мы отдать работе,
И вечера и выходной.
Скажу я прямо и без лести:
За Вами мы, как за стеной.
За день рожденья дружно вместе
Давайте выпьем по одной!


С днём рождения, начальник!
Хоть не хватило средств на чайник,
А только – на несладкий чай,
Тебя мы славим, наш начальник!
Столом накрытым нас встречай!
Не просто стонем – пашем, служим,
И в трудовой – черна печать:
Друг с другом мы (и-с планом) дружим,
Нам вместе праздник отмечать!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Опровергну статистику... Дважды проводила и оба раза вытащили, первый раз - 10 по счету человек, второй раз - 5.


а кто его знает где найдешь, где потеряешь))
У меня на выкупе (до ЗагСа) есть "преграда"
В этих шариках прекрасных
красных, желтых, голубых
спрятано невесты имя. 
Угадай в каком из них
Я или в шариках прятала записку с именем невесты и жених должен лопать шарик и доставать записку. Или на шарике писала имена. жених-надувает шарик и ищет имя невесты, если его нет писала- "дувай еще".
Закон подлости для жениха работает- имя всегда в последнем шарике..Хоть плач!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Дорогие видеомонтажеры! Может не в той теме спрашиваю, но здесь скорее увидите. Дайте, пжлста, консультацию. Сижу качаю демоверсию ПИНАКЛ. Чем демоверсия практически отличается от настоящей? Подозреваю, что там работать можно, а результат монтажа сохранить нельзя, так? Если так, то тогда зачем мне она? Посоветуйте, если возможно Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Чем демоверсия практически отличается от настоящей?


См. здесь - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Демо-версия

----------


## LapNik

Дорогие и уважаемые, киньте в меня (в личку), мож кто знает где поживиться минусом  
Александр Пономарев - Саундтрек к фильму "Мой принц"

----------


## Абюл45

> Люди, у кого есть короткие стихи о начальниках? Или тосты?
> __________________


 Леночка, тост за начальников...

 Скажите, трудяги молчальники,
 Скажите, всезнайки учёные:
Кем были бы наши начальники,
Когда бы не мы - подчинённые?

Да если бы им было некого
Грузить безполезной работою - 
Они бы все стали калеками,
А может быть даже сиротами.

Никто не поставил бы чайника,
Не выполнил бы поручения...
Так выпьем за наших начальников
И тех, кто у них в подчинении!

----------


## john555

*myworld7*,
 В демоверсии полностью сохранена функциональность коммерческой версии для того, чтобы вы могли максимально полно опробовать ее в работе. Демоверсия ограничена только сроком ее *использования - 15 дней с момента установки*. Размер файла с программой – 1,5 Гб. Для установки и активации программного обеспечения требуется подключение к сети Интернет.

----------


## aksinya.bortniкova2010

> Девочки, а кто может поделиться материальчиком из ЧРГ (№№88-90)? Что-нибудь к Новому Году интересненькое? Не слишком обнаглею, если в личку? Пасибки заранее всем кто откликнется..


Я могу поделиться. Особенно в № 88 столько интересного материала, что я его выложу в тему Новый год- думаю, что другим тоже пригодиться.

----------


## чижик

> "Искры" как название звучит? Лениным не отдает?


Смотря чего название-то. Хотя, по-моему, отдаёт...:eek:

----------


## Масяня

*myworld7*,

Рабочая версия Пинакла (у меня 12) весит 30 гб (для сравнения)... Я его качала с кинозала (есть такой сайт) с помощью торрента, уже скоро год, как работаю в нём...

Демоверсия - рассчитана на определёное количество дней, или колличество включений...

----------


## Ludochka-69

Начальнику
То веселый, то печальный, 
Он такой всего один –
Бухгалтерии начальник 
И снабженцам господин.
Все умеет, понимает 
И команды раздает. 
Он один, конечно, знает, 
Что желает наш народ. 
Наш народ ему желает 
И удачи, и тепла, 
Чтобы жизнь его младая 
Как по маслу потекла.

У Вас в руках большое дело,
Вы им владеете умело
И можете в один момент
Любой уладить инцидент.
Вы на слуху и на виду,
С «верхами» быть должны в ладу,
На вас и люди, и финансы,
Все-все вам нужно взвесить шансы, 
Все просчитать, предугадать,
Знать смысл и толк в любом законе…
И нету в вашем лексиконе
Лишь слова только «отдыхать».
Вам благодарны мы безмерно!
Желаем бодрости и сил,
Чтоб каждый день ваш безразмерный
Вам только радость приносил!

Ты быть привыкла самой главной –
Вести, тащить и звать вперед.
Тебя народ за это славит
Недаром лидером зовет.
	Но чтоб была полнее жизнь,
Себя на миг почувствуй бабой –
Стань для мужчины робкой, слабой…
Стань! Или хотя бы притворись!

Всегда вы первой рвешься в бой,
Всех увлекая за собой.
Так пусть на жизненном пути
Признанье ждет тебе в награда!
Желаем всех нас привести
Туда, куда и вправду надо!

Человек талантливый от Бога
Может выбрать всякую дорогу,
И везде  к успеху он придет,
И везде побед одержит много.
Вы пошли дорогой педагога,
И за то вам слава и почет!
Так поднимем радостно фужеры,
Будем с праздником вас поздравлять.
Высший класс – учить своим примером!
Что и требовалось доказать!

Директор! Вы же – суперкласс!
Кто б мог еще так нами править.
И с Новым годом здесь, сейчас,
Нам разрешите Вас поздравить!
Суть пожеланий Вам стара,
Да для того мы днями пашем:
Удачи, счастья и добра
В любом солидном деле Вашем!
Чтоб были дом, семья и быт,
Любой недуг за день залечен,
И не был всяк у Вас забыт,
А крупной премией отмечен!

При всем пристрастии 
                   Вашем к нормативам,
Щедрой Вы бываете на диво.
Ваших добрых чувств перерасход
Нам известен уж который год!
Мы желаем Вам здоровья и успехов, 
Меньше грусти и побольше смеха.
Мы желаем в жизни тонус не терять 
Минимум еще лет 25.

Машину водят лихо,
Красуясь за рулем.
И, кажется,  отвыкли 
             совсем ходить пешком. 
Пора бы нам сложиться
И им прицеп купить,
Чтоб после вечеринок 
             могли нас развозить.

Верны Вы своему кресту
И лямку тяжкую несете.
Всегда на боевом посту
И о других всегда в заботе.

Когда придешь к Вам «на ковер» 
Корректность ваша нас пугает
И ощущая свой позор, вздохнешь:
«Уж   лучше пусть ругает!»

Семья же – отдыхом души,
И пусть исчезнут все ненастья,
И все крутые виражи!

Успехов в жизни и в работе,
Чего же более желать?
Ах, да! Улыбок и веселья,
И целый век не унывать!

Ты красотою отличаешься,
И статной поступью своей,
Всегда со вкусом одеваешься,
Ловя прищур чужих очей!

Пускай работа будет страстью,
Семья же – отдыхом души,
И пусть исчезнут все ненастья,
И все крутые виражи!
Успехов в жизни и в работе,
Чего же более желать?
Ах, да! Улыбок и веселья,
И целый век не унывать!

У Вас сегодня день рожденья, 
Здесь Ваши собрались друзья, 
И, выполняя порученье, 
От их лица поздравлю я. 
Руководите коллективом 
Вы хорошо не первый год, 
Решенья Ваши справедливы, 
Приносим фирме мы доход. 
Всегда Вы в творческом полете, 
Для нас Вы - как отец родной. 
Готовы мы отдать работе, 
И вечера и выходной. 
Скажу я прямо и без лести: 
За Вами мы, как за стеной. 
За день рожденья дружно вместе 
Давайте выпьем по одной!


Поселятся пусть в Вашем доме навечно 
Веселье, удача, друг к другу любовь! 
Желаем Вам счастья, здоровья, конечно, 
И умных и грамотных учеников!

Примите поздравленья от коллег 
И уверенья в нашей вечной дружбе, 
Ведь стоит ли приязни человек, 
С годами выясняется на службе. 
Мы вас прочли, как некий документ, 
С вниманьем, за параграфом параграф... 
Вы умница, душа, интеллигент! 
Все! Можно заверять в отделе кадров.

В Вас так чудесно сочетанье
Ума с отзывчивой душой,
И женского очарования,
И крепкой хватки деловой!
	Да, Вы прекрасны даже в гневе!
	Мы Вам желаем в сорок пять,
	Как настоящей королеве,
	Без лишних слов повелевать!

Руководству
Во всем быть должен сведущим
Директор ли, заведующий.
Начальство - штука тонкая -
Здесь как ни обзови!
Работа очень трудная,
Порой бывает нудная,
Понятно и ребенку:
Работа до зари!
На вид они обычные,
К труду всегда привычные,
Ну, может, от заботы
Суровые на вид.
Сегодня вам Отечество
И наше человечество
За труд ваш, за работу
Спасибо говорит!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Люди! Один вопрос. Решила скачать ПИНАКЛ с торрента в КИНОЗАЛЕ. Он пишет, что пока я буду качать, вся инфа с моего компа будет доступна для скачивания другими пользователями. Я правильно поняла: любые другие пользователи могут иметь доступ к любым файлам на моем компе?Дык,жалко,однако! Ответьте, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Попробовала закачать- и не качает. Может мне нужно поставить программку Торрента? На старом у меня стояла она, теперь - нет. Может поэтому и не качает?
Все скачала торрент. Качает, Ура!

----------


## Ларико

Люди мои любимые, подскажите, прошу вас как скачивать видео с ю-туба? Раньше без проблем, как научили год назад, так и скачивала. А некоторое время назад, ссылка по которой я это делала перестала работать. Теперь не могу. НАУЧИТЕ, пожалуйста!:rolleyes:

----------


## Lorry

*Ларико-2009*,



> Люди мои любимые, подскажите, прошу вас как скачивать видео с ю-туба? Раньше без проблем, как научили год назад, так и скачивала. А некоторое время назад, ссылка по которой я это делала перестала работать. Теперь не могу. НАУЧИТЕ, пожалуйста!


Привет тёзка !!  Я делаю так  , иду по этому адресу 
http://videosaver.ru/
 в самом верху есть такая строка "Вставьте в поле адрес страницы с видеороликом и нажмите  Скачать! "вставляешь , нажимаешь и качаешь .
Так можно качать  YouTube, Rutube, Mail.Ru, VKontakte, LoadUp

----------


## Ларико

*Lorry*,
 Лариса, спасибо. Зря я раньше не спрашивала. А у меня была другая ссылка, но она тоже работала. Теперь я сижу и скачиваю и спасибочки!

----------


## Ночка

> Люди мои дорогие! Нужен совет.
> 
> "Искры" как название звучит? Лениным не отдает?



попахивает..А вот "Искорки" чуточку по другому звучит.
"Лучики", "Солнечные зайчики", "огоньки", "светлячки".

----------


## Donald

Коллеги! Кто-нибудь обладает инфой о пневмопушках, стреляющих футболками? Я видел  как то на одном сайте., но авно и теперь не найду. Хотя стоила она чот, типа, 120-130 тыс рублей... 
Никто не встречал?

----------


## olehka

Дорогие мои, вот и я обращаюсь к вам за помощью, подруга попросила провести юбилей для папы, ему 55 лет, будет человек 20, примерно его возраста, даже пока не знаю с какого края подойти, подскажите, пожалуйста, с чего начать и какие лучше конкурсы проходят?  Спасибо  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## LapNik

> Коллеги! Кто-нибудь обладает инфой о пневмопушках, стреляющих футболками? Я видел  как то на одном сайте., но авно и теперь не найду. Хотя стоила она чот, типа, 120-130 тыс рублей... 
> Никто не встречал?


http://www.renteffect.ru/equipment/pneumo_sell/
http://www.muzvest.ru/shops/index.php?productID=796250
http://sharik.ru/production/prod/det..._dta13814.html - 12 см. в диаметре

Глянь эти. Стрелляют всем легким, что может свободно в дуле разместиться.
Впечатлила цена одного выстрела - 1500 руб. Ого!..

----------


## Милос

> Дорогие мои, вот и я обращаюсь к вам за помощью, подруга попросила провести юбилей для папы, ему 55 лет, будет человек 20, примерно его возраста, даже пока не знаю с какого края подойти, подскажите, пожалуйста, с чего начать и какие лучше конкурсы проходят?  Спасибо


Да  55  лет-поверь,  не  так  уж  много...в  душе  им  всем  по  25-ть:) поинтересоваться  конечно  можно(нужно)  какие  песни  любимые,какие  танцевальные  мелодии  предпочитают,а  так  все  тоже  самое...у  меня  на  70летний  юбилей бабульки  так зажигали-мама  не  горюй...так  что  не  угадаешь...все  по  публике  будет  видно  что  им  нравится,застольные  готовь,любят  очень  когда  жизненный  путь   инсценируешь...проходит  вегда  хорошо.....там и  по-минимуму  "переодевалки"  для  прикола и  песни  все  гости  поют за  столом....А  уж  дядя  Паша и  цветные танцы -это  всегда  на  УРА!Спасибо  форуму!

----------


## Нюся

Мы ищем названия для своего коллектива (я и диджик). Нужен совет, как на слух звучит?
Пиргорой:wink:
Позитив :Tu: 
Искры (спрашивала уже, мавзолейно)
это из того, за что мы не подрались сразу. Как сложно оказалось....Известно, как вы яхту назовете и т.д.

----------


## lezi

Коллеги,готовлюсь к вечеру "Одна ночь в цыганском таборе". Информации по этому народу не так уж и много. Пересмотрела в Рутубе некоторые ролики с их мероприятий. У них не принято на праздниках ,что бы их  развлекал ведущий.Все их развлечения сводятся к танцам. Но народ на вечере будет в основном русский.Хотелось бы что то сделать.  Конкурсов у них на гуляниях тоже нет .Нашла такую цыганскую пословицу "Лошадь,деньги и жену не доверю никому" Хочу взять это как подводку к конкурсу. Есть лошади у меня.Может устроить какие то скачки на лошадях. Про деньги наверное можно провести конкурс когда кто больше денег настрижет.Правда читала о нем,но сама еще ни разу не проводила. А вот про жену не придумала еще.Если проводить например, кто из мужчин дольше в танце продержит женщину на руках наверное не очень интересно.А что еще сделать? 
Может у кого какие идеи будут? И еще,надо бы какое нибудь гадание шуточное.Может у кого есть этот блок? Или кто проводит с цыганами на празднике что то,может подскажите? Можно в личку,чтоб здесь не засорять.Эта тема не интересует почти никого.

----------


## Волшебники

> Может у кого какие идеи будут?


А если провести во время танцев песенный конкурс под названием "Очи черные" - цыганский ансамбль.

Мы что подобное проводим на свадьбах. Только у нас международный Золотой шлягер. Из всех присутствующих выбираю 10 любых человек, раздаю песни хорошо известные (типа караоке, только с листа), выбираем псевдонимы. Каждый поет как может под минус, мой муж немного помогает. Всем аплодисменты, всем призы. А в завершении от нашего маленького коллективчика песня подарок молодым. Мой муж поет несколько быстрых песен, после чего я провожу снова какую-нибудь игру.
*****************
Танцевальный конкурс….
***********
Известные и редкие цыганские песни и романсы: «Величальная», «Ручеек», «Шатрица», «Нанэ цоха», «Прэ долина», «Пало вэшоро», «Мохнатый шмель», «Кай енэ», «Две розы», «Бричка», «Эй, ромалэ», «Кай ёнэ», «Ямщик, не гони лошадей», «Саре патря», «Очи черные», «Кумушка», «Ой да не будите», «Гори, гори, любовь цыганки», «Ехали цыгане» и множество других. Многие из них широко известны благодаря кинофильмам и телевыступлениям цыганских ансамблей, а также по потрясающим концертам артистов знаменитого театра «Ромэн».

----------


## maxcimum

А еще цыгане очень свободолюбивые. Не знаю только, как это обыграть можно:eek:
Вечер, как мне кажется, надо строить на ассоциациях. Мы цыганскую жизнь по фильмам себе представляем. Киновикторину можно сделать...

----------


## Наталюшка

*lezi*, Танюш, полистай доску... где-то выше уже обсуждали тему цыган...

----------


## Волшебники

А еще цыгане прославлены свом гипнозом. Может с этим фактом игру продумать?

----------


## Колесо

> Коллеги,готовлюсь к вечеру "Одна ночь в цыганском таборе".


*Танюш,*у меня сразу включилась в мозгах песня "Спрячь за широким забором девчонку,выкраду вместе с забором!", может женщины в линию, "Забор"-мужчины и воры(может на скакунах?))) - мужчины.Обыграть,кто своровал - танцуют в паре.
И еще вспоминается Рада,её  -несколько юбок...

----------


## marina 64

Подскажите пожалуйста,а куда переместили музыкальный раздел для ведущих!????? Очень надо! Пожалуйста!

----------


## Волшебники

> куда переместили музыкальный раздел для ведущих


http://forums.minus-fanera.com/index.php - наверное это.

----------


## Солнце45

*Donald*,
Каждые выходные... несколько семей собираются у одних... смалывают фарш, месят тесто. и толпой лепят пельмени! Потом мешок их (как советский вариант - в наволочке) выставляют на балкон в ящике, чтобы не выветривался, в следующий выходной - у других, потом - у третьих и т.д. Естественно, с гитарой, закусками и... понятное дело, водочкой! Весело и вкусно! И вовсе не Макдональд'c!!!
Мы так и ремонты делаем, окна моем, огородом занимаемся и просто живем! :Ok:

----------


## Наталюшка

форумчане помогайте... готовлю корпоратив налоговой... готовлю мозаику, нашла песни и приколы про налоговую, слова будем составлять, собирать подписи, есть викторина, поздравления... может кто-то поможет вспомнить фильмы, где каким-то боком прослеживается тема налогов???

----------


## orhideya

Всем  привет  помогите  пожалуйста!  Сегодня  позвонили  заказчики   и   пригласили  провести   19  ноября  юбилей,  юбиляр   заядлый  рыбак  и  друзья  тоже.  Ни  как   ничего  придумать  не   могу      в  голову   нечиго  не  лезит  температурю. Да  еще   как  на зло  не  могу   сценарий  найти    на  тему   рыбака. И   еще   заказчики  просили   сделать   какой  нибудь   аукцион   на  продажу  рыбацкой   водки. Подскажите   как  лучше   зделать. Заранее  всем  спасибо. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Волшебники

> может кто-то поможет вспомнить фильмы, где каким-то боком прослеживается тема налогов???


Раньше реклама часто мелькала - заплати налоги и спи спокойно.

----------


## Наталюшка

*orhideya*,
где-то был юбилей рыбака сейчас поищу и вышлю...

----------


## Наталюшка

*Волшебники*,
у меня по этой рекламе песня прикольная...нашла в недрах...

----------


## Волшебники

> у меня по этой рекламе песня прикольная...нашла в недрах...


Где нашли? Хочу послушать, "колитесь".

----------


## Волшебники

> Наталюшка


Можно песенку по рекламме?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*orhideya*,
Олеся зайди в темку документы для мероприятий- там девченки выкладывали наклейки на спиртное и дипломы рыбацкие.

----------


## luna

Наталюшка на форуме кто-то выкладывал вот эту кричалку"Заплати налоги"
Заплати налоги".


Ведущ.: Не болит пусть голова,
Отдохнут пусть ноги.
Золотые есть слова:
Все: "Заплати налоги!"


Не коснётся пусть беда,
Обойдут тревоги,
Если вовремя всегда
"Заплатить налоги!".

Рады - налоговики,
Они все - как боги!
Будет крепким сон у вас,
"Заплатив налоги!"

Пожелаем (ю) счастья Вам,
Вы не будьте строги!
И за праздник все нальём,
"Заплатив налоги!"    
Надеюсь помогла?

----------


## shoymama

> форумчане помогайте... готовлю корпоратив налоговой... готовлю мозаику, нашла песни и приколы про налоговую, слова будем составлять, собирать подписи, есть викторина, поздравления... может кто-то поможет вспомнить фильмы, где каким-то боком прослеживается тема налогов???


Наташ, вечеринка не в честь наловой, а просто гуляют налоговики? Тогда, может, не стоит так сильно про работу им напоминать? Или вечеринка именно посвящена профессии?

Вспомнила только сташилку: кто налоги не платит, - того кондрашка хватит

----------


## Марья

и я попрошайничать... :frown: Народ, у кого есть "Тюремное танго" из "Чикаго" на английском зыке? Киньте, пожалуйста, в личку.....  :Oj: все перерыла - везде только русские варианты....

----------


## Милос

> *Танюш,*у меня сразу включилась в мозгах песня "Спрячь за широким забором девчонку,выкраду вместе с забором!", может женщины в линию, "Забор"-мужчины и воры(может на скакунах?))) - мужчины.Обыграть,кто своровал - танцуют в паре.
> И еще вспоминается Рада,её  -несколько юбок...


 :Aga: командами  бегать  и  одевать  по юбке:smile:кстати  вможно  и  бусы  типа  заодно  еще  собирать цыганке  прищепки  разноцветные....типа  одел  юбку,другой  прищепку  на  ожерелье(ну  если  с  юбками туго) :smile:а  про  девчонку...которая  за  забором  скинула  Танюш, на    мыло...кстати  тот  же  "Ручей"  только  мужики из  двух  команд  пусть  по-разному  в  таборы  женщин  перевозят...кто  на   коне,кто  в  телеге...:biggrin:(руки  скрещивают  когда  два  игрока и  несут)Вобщем  чем  больше  юбок  тем  класснее  потом  пояса  нацепить  пусть  трясут  плечиками,пупочком  "дрыгают" на  коленях    торсом  вращают(не  суть  кто-женщины,мужчины)  чей  образ  будет   ярче  к  цыганскому...Кстати  мужики  танцевать  должны хлопая  по  сапогам,кто  не  устанет :Aga: а  еще  они  классно  степ  бьют...блин  показать не  могу,но  знаю    движение  цыганское  когда  ногами  отбивают  ритм...Конечно  еще  покатит  думаю  что  женщины "добытчицы"  у  цыган...вот  пошли  их  тебе  принести  из  зала  часы...галстук....помаду...коней... :)

----------


## Милос

> и я попрошайничать... :frown: Народ, у кого есть "Тюремное танго" из "Чикаго" на английском зыке? Киньте, пожалуйста, в личку..... все перерыла - везде только русские варианты....


Не знаю  тюремное ли...но  на  англицком...(хотя  я  учила  немецкий,могу  обшибиться):smile:встречай...

----------


## Kley

Девочки,какую мелодию красивую на зажжение семейного очага поставить можно?

----------


## Ясмин

*Kley*, я в последнее время на мелодии Рыбникова подсела. Но лирические моменты с ними просто заиграли новым светом. Финал из "Вам и не снилось" или его же Тему Мечты.

----------


## Apch-hi

Уважаемые форумчане! Обращаюсь с просьбой, откликнитесь пожалуйста в личку, те кто проводил юбилей/свадьбу в стиле путешествия. Как организовать "переход/переезд" их страны в страну, каким образом давать слово для поздравления. Очень надеюсь что кто-то откликнется, в личке или еще лучше в скайпе. :Aga:

----------


## Милос

> Девочки,какую мелодию красивую на зажжение семейного очага поставить можно?


Я  делаю  или  Аве  Мария,Рыбникова  или  Корнелюка  ....встречай  на  почте:smile:

А  у  меня  просьба  о  помощи:юбилей 28ноября двойной:маме Галине Петровне-60,дочке Наталье -30-ть.Как  связать  эти  два  разновозрастных  юбилея  ума  не  приложу...хотела сделать юбилейную  дорожку...а   будет  ли  смотреться  что  шагать  будут две дамы  рядом...уж  очень  хотят  внучки  как-то  по  особенному  поздравить  бабушку  и  маму,слова  любые  могут  разучить(9-ть  и 5  лет) может  что-то  сценкой  придумать...Конечно  сделаю  бабуле  фотошопом  какую-нить  картину  и  имениннице...нашоплю именных  медалек  лучшей  маме,бабуле,жене...на  водочку,мартини  там  или  шампусик этикеточку  забацаем...а  вот  как    связать  два в  один...не  представляю...никто  не  проводил подобный  юбилей,буду  благодарна  любым  советам,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Курица

> уж  очень  хотят  внучки  как-то  по  особенному  поздравить  бабушку


*П Е С Е Н К А* 
_(на мотив "В лесу родилась елочка")_


Весной (как вариант - давно) родилась бабушка,
И очень подросла,
Зимой и летом стройная,
Красивая была!

Она мне пела песенку:
«Спи, внученька (или имя), бай-бай!»
Заботилась и нянчила:
«Смотри, не заскучай!»

Поделимся секретами
Мы с нею перед сном,
Она меня всегда поймет,
Поможет мне во всем!

Признаюсь я, что только с ней
Хочу всегда дружить,
Ведь только, только бабушка
Все внучке (или имя) разрешит!

Хочу я быть, как бабушка
Прекрасной, озорной!
Веселой, доброй, смелою,
Чтоб восхищались мной!

И к бабушке нарядная,
Hа праздник я пришла!
Ведь много, много радости
Она всем принесла!
_(автор Вика Кунёнок)_
***
*Бабушка и внучки*

Мне сегодня утром дочка позвонила
Подежурить с внучками вечером просила.
По делам по важным пробежаться надо.
Первым делом привела старшую из сада.

Мы играли в куклы, мы читали книжку,
Мы из пластилина вылепили мышку.
Фильм по телевизору шел про Буратино,
С диким криком прыгали бабушке на спину.

Рисовали радугу краски-акварели
И качали синего зайку на качели.
И в компьютер пальчиком тыкали упрямо,
И в окно смотрели - не идет ли мама?

А проснулась младшая - памперсы меняли,
Ели, пили, плакали. Сопли вытирали.
По квартире ползали, крошки собирали
И на подоконнике маму поджидали.

Целый вечер внучки с бабушкой дружили,
А вернулась мама - бабушку забыли!
_(автор Varvara Zimmermann)_
***
*Добрые слова в прозе:*
Бабушка родная, дорогая моя и любимая бабушка! 

Душевно поздравляю тебя с очередным Днем Рождения (можно заменить на юбилей )! 

Я хочу, чтобы ты знала, как много значишь для меня. 

Несмотря на то, что ты не молодеешь, ты все равно прекрасна своей душевной добротой, своей душевной красотой! 

Твои натруженные руки самые заботливые в мире: других таких нет. 

Ты самый добрый и самый светлый человек: бабушка - ты мой Ангел-Хранитель! 

Ты защищаешь меня от невзгод, помогаешь учиться жизни, 

Отдаешь мне все самое лучшее: твоя любовь - моя награда. 

Спасибо тебе, дорогая бабушка, за то, что ты есть у меня. 

Я тебе люблю, Солнышко мое дорогое!
***
*Про бабушек!*

Кто на кухне с поварешкой
У плиты всегда стоит, 
Кто нам штопает одежку,
Пылесосом кто гудит?

Кто на свете всех вкуснее
Пирожки всегда печет,
Даже папы кто главнее
И кому в семье почет? 

Кто споет нам на ночь песню,
Чтобы сладко мы заснули?
Кто добрей всех и чудесней?
Ну, конечно же – бабули! 

*Бабушка на пенсии*
_Татьяна Бокова_
 У бабушки нашей счастливые годы -
бабуля ушла на заслуженный отдых. 
Не надо теперь на работу ходить, 
пора отдыхать, за здоровьем следить!

Вот только в квартире она убирает.
Погладит, сготовит, потом постирает. 
Когда же всё в доме сверкает, блестит,
тогда за здоровьем бабуля следит!

Как много внимания требуют внуки!
До ночи бабуля не ведает скукию
Когда всех уложит, угомонит, 
тогда за здоровьем бабуля следит!

Родители внуков приходят с работы,
и бабушка их окружает заботой. 
Какой-то усталый у бабушки вид, 
а вроде на пенсии, дома сидит. 

*Моя бабушка* 
Я бабулю поздравляю
С женским праздником весны!
Я бабулю обожаю,
Людям бабушки нужны!

Сказку добрую расскажет,
Колыбельную споет,
Теплый зимний шарфик свяжет
И гулять со мной пойдет!

Не накажет шалунишку
И конфетку даст с собой.
И девчонка, и мальчишка,
Любит бабушку любой!

Ближе бабушки чудесной
Нет подружки у меня! 
Мне с бабулей интересно,
Не прожить нам врозь ни дня! 

*Про бабушку.*
_Татьяна Бокова._
Мы с бабулей очень дружим. 
Мы друг другу помогаем. 
Мне она … готовит ужин, 
Для неё я … всё съедаю. 

Я её вожу за ручку. 
Не всегда поймёт прохожий, 
То ли бабушка мне внучка, 
То ли я ребёнок всё же. 

Кто кого ведёт в «Молочный»? 
Кто кого в «Игрушки» тащит? 
Мы живём семьёю прочной, 
Дружим дружбой настоящей! 

Говорят нам папа с мамой: 
- Рядом вы с утра до ночи. 
Только спать ложиться рано 
Что-то бабушка не хочет. 

Не желает мерить лужи 
И песок считает грязным! 
В остальном – мы очень дружим, 
Несмотря на возраст разный. 

*Загадка про бабушку*
Я вам загадаю загадку
А вы отгадайте ее.
Кто ставит на пятку заплатку?
Кто гладит и чинит белье?

Кто дом по утру прибирает?
Кто ставит большой самовар?
Кто с младшей сестренкой играет
И водит ее на бульвар?

Кем коврик бахромчатый вышит
(Сестренке, видать по всему)?
Кто письма подробные пишет
Солдату - отцу моему?

Чьи волосы снега белее
А руки желты и сухи?
Кого я люблю и жалею?
О ком сочинила стихи? 

*Бабушка*
_А. Барто_
У мамы - работа,
У папы - работа.
У них для меня
Остается суббота.
А бабушка дома - всегда.
Она не ругает меня никогда!
Усадит, накормит:
"Да ты не спеши!
Ну что там стряслось у тебя,
расскажи?"
Я говорю, а бабушка
не перебивает.
По крупинкам гречку
сидит перебирает...
Нам хорошо вот так вдвоем,
и дом без бабушки - не дом. 

*Внучка* 
_Алексей Плещеев_ 
Бабушка, ты тоже
Маленькой была?
И любила бегать,
И цветы рвала? 
И играла в куклы
Ты, бабуся, да?
Цвет волос какой был
У тебя тогда? 
Значит, буду так же
Бабушкой и я, -
Разве оставаться
Маленькой нельзя? 
Очень бабушку мою -
Маму мамину — люблю.
У нее морщинок много,
А на лбу седая прядь,
Так и хочется потрогать,
А потом поцеловать.
Может быть, и я такою
Буду старенькой, седою,
Будут у меня внучатки,
И тогда, надев очки,
Одному свяжу перчатки,
А другому — башмачки. 

*У бабушки на полке*
_Татьяна Бойко_
У бабушки на полке
Нитки да иголки,
Ножницы стальные,
Ленты кружевные.
Шьёт бабуля целый день,
Ей помочь хочу скорей.
Я беру лоскуток,
Иглу и ниток моток.
Быстро и ловко 
Шью друзьям обновки.
Носи, Мурка, сарафан,
А тебе, Барбос, кафтан!
Песню запеваем,
Бабуле помогаем! 

*Моя бабушка* 
_С.Капутикян_
Я с бабушкой своею
Дружу давным-давно.
Она во всех затеях
Со мною заодно. 

Я с ней не знаю скуки,
И все мне любо в ней.
Но бабушкины руки
Люблю всего сильней. 

Ах, сколько руки эти
Чудесного творят!
Латают, вяжут, метят,
Все что-то мастерят. 

Так толсто мажут пенки,
Так густо сыплют мак,
Так грубо трут ступеньки,
Ласкают нежно так. 

Проворные - смотрите,
Готовы день-деньской
Они плясать в корыте,
Шнырять по кладовой. 

Настанет вечер - тени
Сплетают на стене
И сказки-сновиденья
Рассказывают мне. 

Ко сну ночник засветят -
И тут замолкнут вдруг.
Умней их нет на свете
И нет добрее рук. 

*Письмо от бабушки*
Бабушка пишет: 
– Скучаю без вас, 
Жду со дня на день, 
С часу на час… 
Папа, не медля, 
Рюкзак достаёт. 
Мама продукты 
В пакеты кладёт, 
Торопит меня: 
– Ждать не будем, 
Скорей! – 
А что меня ждать? 
Я уже у дверей! 

*Баба Катя* 
Выводят бабушки внучат 
По вечерам во двор, 
Внучата бегают, кричат, 
А у старушек спор: 
– Мой внук растёт быстрее всех! 
– А мой смеётся громче всех! 
– Мой любит кашу с молочком! 
– А мой такое скажет!.. 
Лишь баба Катя всё молчком 
Сидит 
и вяжет, вяжет… 
Родных у бабы Кати нет 
Давно уж – ни души… 
В е;ё носки весь двор одет, 
И ей все дети хороши! 

*Про бабушку*
_Елена Дюк_
 Вот, если я бабушкой буду,
Клянусь, никогда не забуду,
Что внучке, а может быть, внуку
Давать каждый день на обед:
Насыплю я в правую руку,
Насыплю я в левую руку,
И просто насыплю на блюдо,
Горой разноцветной, конфет!
Вот, если я бабушкой буду,
Клянусь, никогда не забуду,
Что внучку, а может быть, внука
Не стоит за двойки ругать.
А просто, развеивать скуку,
Отправлю к веселому другу
И дам посмотреть телевизор,
Подольше пущу погулять.
Но бабушка, явно, забыла,
Что в детстве конфеты любила.
И, видно, одни лишь пятерки
Носила из школы она.
И к ней не ходила подружка,
И ей не шептала на ушко,
Что двоечник дедушка Коля
Заждался ее у окна. 

*Бабушкины руки* 
_Лев Квитко_
 Я с бабушкой своею
Дружу давным-давно.
Она во всех затеях
Со мною заодно.

Я с ней не знаю скуки,
И все мне любо в ней.
Но бабушкины руки
Люблю всего сильней.

Ах, сколько руки эти
Чудесного творят!
То рвут, то шьют, то моют,
То что-то мастерят.

Так толсто мажут пенки,
Так густо сыплют мак,
Так грубо трут ступеньки.
Ласкают нежно так.

Проворные, — смотрите, —
Готовы день-деньской
Они плясать в корыте,
Шнырять по кладовой.

Настанет вечер — тени
Сплетают на стене
И сказки сновиденья
Рассказывают мне.

Ко сну ночник засветят —
И тут замолкнет вдруг.
Умней их нет на свете
И нет добрее рук. 

*Как у нашей бабушки* 
_Татьяна Бойко_
Как у нашей бабушки 
Хороши оладушки!
Уселись мы рядком,
Поливаем их медком,
Запиваем молоком.

*Моя бабушка* 
_Роберт Рождественский_
Со мною бабушка моя,
И значит, главный в доме — я,
Шкафы мне можно открывать,
Цветы кефиром поливать,
Играть подушкою в футбол
И полотенцем чистить пол.
Могу я есть руками торт,
Нарочно хлопать дверью!
А с мамой это не пройдет.
Я уже проверил.
===

Если бабушка в красивой шляпе белой 
В окружении цветов и теплых слов 
Значит - можно утверждать, довольно смело 
То, что Август нынче - третье число 

Если рядышком с тобой идут по грядке 
Все собаки и коты, подняв хвосты 
Значит все у меньших братиков в порядке 
От твоей они в восторге доброты 

В каталогах знаменитых персонажей 
Лучше бабушки, героя не ищи 
Ведь теплей носков, никто тебе не свяжет 
И никто вкусней  не сварит тебе щи 

Прошерсти хоть миллион галактик разных 
Хоть сто лет летай по Млечному Пути 
Но такой, как наша бабушка, прекрасной 
Во Вселенной этой, точно не найти 

Год от года, жизнь упрямо дорожает 
Бьют тревоги по здоровью всякий раз 
Мы большого ей желаем урожая 
И поменьше беспокоиться о нас 

Красота твоя, морщинкам не подвластна 
Словно солнечные лучики они 
И пускай, лучи улыбок твоих ясных 
Освещают наши радостные дни

----------


## Курица

> хотят  внучки  как-то  по  особенному  поздравить  бабушку  и  маму,слова  любые  могут  разучить(9-ть  и 5  лет) может  что-то  сценкой  придумать...


*ТРИ МАМЫ*
	Действующие лица:
Роль исполняет взрослый:
Ведущий
Роли исполняют дети:
Таня
Мама
Бабушка

_В центре зала или на сцене стол, три стула. На одном из стульев сидит кукла. На столе блюдо с четырьмя ватрушками)_

Ведущий.
Наши дети так упрямы!
Это каждый знает сам.
Говорят им часто мамы,
Но они не слышат мам.
Танюша под вечер
С прогулки пришла
И куклу спросила:

Входит Таня, подходит к столу и присаживается на стул, куклу берет на руки.

Таня.
Как, дочка, дела?
Опять ты залезла под стол, непоседа?
Опять просидела весь день без обеда?
С этими дочками просто беда,
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Ведущий.
Танюшина мама с работы пришла
И Таню спросила:

Входит мама, садится на стул около Тани.

Мама.
Как, дочка, дела?
Опять заигралась, наверно, в саду?
Опять ухитрилась забыть про еду?
Обедать кричала бабуся не раз,
А ты отвечала: сейчас да сейчас.
С этими дочками просто беда,
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка, обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Ведущий.
Тут бабушка — мамина мама — пришла
И маму спросила:

Входит бабушка с палочкой, подходит к столу и садится на третий стул

Бабушка.
Как, дочка, дела?
Наверно, в больнице за целые сутки
Опять для еды не нашлось ни минутки,
А вечером съела сухой бутерброд.
Нельзя же весь день сидеть без обеда.
Уж доктором стала, а все непоседа.
С этими дочками просто беда.
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Все едят ватрушки.

Ведущий. 
Три мамы в столовой сидят,
Три мамы на дочек глядят.
Что с дочками сделать упрямыми?

Все трое. Ох, как не просто быть мамами!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Бабушке от  внуков*
Приветлива, как будто фея в сказке,
всех добротою согреваешь ты.
Пусть щедро откликаются на ласку
земля и люди, звери и цветы!
Тебе желают любящие внуки
жить сотню весен, сотню лет и зим.
Не уставайте, ласковые руки,
Вы пригодитесь правнукам своим!

Не назвать тебя старушкой,
Ни к чему считать года:
ты играешь с нами, шутишь,
помогаешь нам всегда!
Можешь сохранить секрет,
И разгонишь все ненастья!
Так пускай чем больше лет.
будет в жизни больше счастья!

----------


## Милос

> *ТРИ МАМЫ*
> 	Все трое. Ох, как не просто быть мамами!


Танюша,спасибо!прям в  точку! :Ok:   Бабуля  обожает  печь  пироги,ватрушки  и  блины,сказка  в   тему,наверно  скажу  чтобы  сама  именинница  выучила  роль  малышки,младшая  мамы,а  старшая  будет  бабушку  изображать...правда  она  парикмахер  мама  дочек,с  твоего  позволения  я  строчечки  вместо  доктора  заменю... :Ok:  :flower: 

Svetllana -Светочка  тебе  тоже  :flower:  и  за  поздравление от  внуков СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!

----------


## Kley

*Милос*,*Курица*,*Ясмин*, девочки спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Переживала, что ничего подобрать красивого не могу, а теперь буду переживать, что выбрать!!!!
[img]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/img][img]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/img][img]http://s15.******info/7a542bc05003476eac14d402dce1c4e5.gif[/img]

----------


## Shusteer

Опять забыты действия по загрузке фоток...печально, млин...Пните кто-нибудь, плизз! :Oj:

----------


## Милос

> Опять забыты действия по загрузке фоток...печально, млин...Пните кто-нибудь, плизз!


http://*********ru/   и  будет  тебе  счастье :wink:

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Как связать  эти  два  разновозрастных  юбилея  ума  не  приложу...хотела сделать юбилейную  дорожку...а   будет  ли  смотреться  что  шагать  будут две дамы  рядом..


Я бы предложила такой вариант! Обе дамы идут по "ковровой" дорожке, а все мужчины на их пути встают на одно колено и дарят им цветы!!!  Выглядит - супер!

----------


## Ларико

*Apch-hi*,



> те кто проводил юбилей/свадьбу в стиле путешествия.


Света, давай в скайпе встретимся! Немножко расскажу.

----------


## Масяня

слушайте, такая прикольная песня на выкуп невесты попалась в сети....
Вкусняшечка...

Жених - Юра, свидетель - Жека - невеста - Наташа, 


мало ли какие бывают совпадения, а может кого-то на мысль натолкнёт...


http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...5&uid=90342169

----------


## shoymama

*Милос*,
Попробуй  поиграть с темой "Матрешки" : бабушка- мама- дочечки. Одно вытекает из другого. Не могу точнее сформулировать - в голове еще не оформилось, только идея...

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Kley*,



> Девочки,какую мелодию красивую на зажжение семейного очага поставить можно?


Мы всегда на зажжение семейного очага ставим вальс Евгения Дога из к/ф "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь". Пока я приглашаю мам со свечами музыка звучит в обычном звуковом режиме, а когда они одновременно зажигают свечу молодожёнам музыку прибавляем. Затем я предлагаю поднять молодым их свечу высоко вверх, чтобы все гости видили их очаг и... аплодисменты всего зала. Всегда мурашки по коже иногда даже кто-то слезу пустит. Очень трогательно.

----------


## Гвиола

А я на зажжение ставлю "Свечи" гр. На-на. Обрезала последний припев с проигрышем,получается очень торжественно и в тему! Когда кончаю говорить,начинает петь Асимов и получается,что мы в одной с ним упряжке!:smile:

----------


## Наталюшка

форумчане, спасибо всем за идеи по налоговой.... но... млин... сорвалось... все идеи лягут на полку... 



> Можно песенку по рекламме?


счас постараюсь выставить... инет правда глючит последнее время...

----------


## Наталюшка

[IMG]налоговая лирическая.mp3[/IMG]

----------


## Lizaele

Что-то Narod.ru перестал со мной дружить.  :frown: Вообще не открывается страница. Может кто знает в чем дело?

----------


## Наталюшка

еще пара фишек для налоговой... может кому-нибудь пригодится... 

[IMG]вас беспокоит налоговая.mp3[/IMG]
[IMG]гуляй налоговая (copy 2).mp3[/IMG]

----------


## Ponj29

> Девочки,какую мелодию красивую на зажжение семейного очага поставить можно?


я вчера использовала минусовку "Мама первое слово" , мне понравилось. Зажигали без родителей. не было ни родителей, ни свидетелей.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ponj29*,
Лена. это свадьба с иностранцем? Как прошла?

----------


## Ponj29

да, с иностранцем. Просто чудесно! Одно плохо, было очень мало гостей. Но молодые благодарили, жених расцеловал, сегодня встречаемся в агенстве. Пригласила фольклерную группу, они и по-чувашски для него спели и по-русски и поиграли с ними. А были в национальных костюмах. Молодые просто зажигалочки. И я сама довольна. Очень понравилась им, когда я рассказала, почему кольцо на безымянном пальце. Невеста все дословно ему перевела, он все сделал, был в восторге.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет коллеги и друзья. Вернулась сегодня из Челябинска и срвзу сюда, к вам.  Ничего ещё не читала, никому не писала. \просто всех приветствую.
Отосплюсь и буду с вами.
Всех :Oj:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
А это с кем это ты на аве? С таким большим?:smile:

----------


## maxcimum

Коллеги, нужен ваш совет! Кто проводил или представляет вариант свадьбы в виде вечеринки? Возможно, с фуршетом? Создала темку в разделе Свадьба: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129358 

Очень нужен ваш взгляд на подобную форму проведения: чем наполнить и как развлечь...

----------


## evochka2777

Хелп!
Нужны песни с именем Милена,Денис, Виталий. 
Пожалуйста, пришлите, у кого есть, буду очень признательна!
Спасибо!

----------


## Dium

Очаг делаем под  Enya - Only Time, музыка аж завораживает.

----------


## Озорная

Девочки, миленькие, я к вам с величайшей просьбой!  :flower: 

У родственницы 90-летний юбилей будет. Личность она легендарная, без преувеличения. Родилась и выросла в Алма-Ате, там же окончила медицинский институт в 1941 году. Добровольцем попросилась на Сталинградский фронт (в Москву писала прошение). Оперировала всю войну на передовой. Майор медицинской службы. Имеет много орденов и медалей, в том числе за Сталинград. На фронте вышла замуж, муж - полковник, служил всю войну в морской бригаде (ныне покойный), после войны родила сына и дочь. Работала на Скорой, потом служила  врачом на судах загранплавания. Пять альбомов фотографий со всего света. Память у нее до сих пор такая, что мне и не снилось.  :Oj:  Очень позитивный человек, любит шутки. После войны живет в Питере. Зовут Мария Никифоровна.

Очень прошу написать для нее душевные стихи. Пыталась сама, из чего-то переделать, но.... увы и ах...., НЕ ДАНО!!!:frown: Одна надежда - на вас !!! Радость моя и благодарность будут безграничны!  :Aga:  Наверное, лучше в личку.

----------


## Раюшка

> Память у нее до сих пор такая, что мне и не снилось.


Сразу подумала об игре, которая называется "Девичья память" (недавно я слизала с форума, по-моему, Оксана Сенова выставляла.... только не знаю, она ли первая поделилась с нами этой игрой, поэтому заранее прошу прощения, если ошиблась).

----------


## Озорная

*Раюшка*,

Раюшка, спасибо, солнышко, эту игру я уже взяла на вооружение, а мне нужны проникновенные стихи по биогафии, чтоб зацепило не только ее саму, а всех гостей тоже. Она помнит не только фамилии всех врачей и медсестер с которыми работала, но и имена и фамилии больных, которых лечила.....

----------


## чижик

Наташ, на когда надо? счас поздно уже - голова не соображает...

----------


## syaonka

Хорошие мои !На 20-е число нужна перетанцовка Игорь-Юля! Со всеми своими передрягами затянула с подготовкой! 
Очень прошу , у кого есть весёлые песенки с этими именами, киньте их в меня!

----------


## shoymama

Ирка! Хде твой скайп? Поставь быстро - насыпят кучу и Оль, и Игорей!

----------


## syaonka

*shoymama*,



> Ирка! Хде твой скайп? Поставь быстро - насыпят кучу и Оль, и Игорей!


Оля , научи, как его поставить!А!
ТОЛЬКО МНЕ ЮЛЯ НУЖНА , А НЕ ОЛЯ! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Научу завтра, сегодня уже неохота. Игоря гружу тебе на почту, встречай.

Вот ссылка на скайп. http://soft.softodrom.ru/scr/screen.php?id=4563  Откроешь и нажимай на оранжевую надпись "Скриншот скайп" Дальше само и очень просто.

Игорь пошел уже.

----------


## Анжелла

> Оля , научи, как его поставить!А!


Ирина, давай я попробую! Зайди сюда  http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/downloa...MISSP-_-zbuzic и скачай. Потом запусти и зарегистрируйся. И скажи нам свой ник, а мы тебя найдем.

----------


## Анжелла

А можно я тоже попрошу... У кого есть перетанцовка Саша+ Оля. Киньте в меня пожалуйста и инструкцию к применению. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Элен

Девочки,ищу такой конкурс или игру,сама не знаю - что это.Задание -нарисовать портрет юбиляра.Ведущая говорит,а по словам рисуют.Знаю,что что-то такое встречала,но не помню ни где искать,ни что говорить.Если кто-то понял,что я имею ввиду - разъясните,пожалуйста.

----------


## Юльчита

> Задание -нарисовать портрет юбиляра.


Элен, может быть ты это имела ввиду?

Портрет юбиляра глазами гостей
( планшет с закрепленным листом, маркеры)
- Сегодня я предлагаю вам всем в течение вечера нарисовать портрет, собирательный образ, нашего юбиляра. Каждый из вас внесет в этот образ какой-то элемент. И первый штрих к портрету сделает : 
«Любовь с первого взгляда» (рисует муж или жена юбиляра)
«Детский» (рисуют дети юбиляра)
«Вид сверху» (Руководители)
«Глаза в глаза», «анфас», «профиль» 
(коллеги по работе, профессиональный профиль)
«Взгляд изнутри» (друзья и близкие)
«Снизу» (подчиненные)
«из глубин памяти» (друзья детства) и т.д.
В конце получившийся шедевр вручаем юбиляру.

----------


## orhideya

> Девочки,ищу такой конкурс или игру,сама не знаю - что это.Задание -нарисовать портрет юбиляра.Ведущая говорит,а по словам рисуют.Знаю,что что-то такое встречала,но не помню ни где искать,ни что говорить.Если кто-то понял,что я имею ввиду - разъясните,пожалуйста.


Элен  может  ты  этот   конкурс  имела   в  виду.

ПОРТРЕТ(рисуем поздравление).
Ведущий читает,гость или гости по-очереди рисуют то, что о чем идет речь.
Сядь поудобней,наш друг,именинник!
Время пришло,разменял ты полтинник.
Хочешь этого ты или нет,
Нарисуем сечас мы твой портрет.
Ставим точку, а рядом вторую.
Смотрите,глазки хитро моргнули.
Кривой запятой нарисуем мы носик....
Забавно,похож на веселый вопросик.
Улыбке найдется место в портрете,
Самой приятной улыбке на свете.
Покроем все шевелюрой густою,
И вот покачал наш герой головою...
Снизу рисуем большой огуречик,
Ножки и ручки-готов человечек.

Ручкой взмахнул он,слегка походил
И почему-то вдруг приуныл.
Наверное, ему еще что-то охота,
Художникам,значит,еще есть работа.
Доброе сердце ему нарисуем,
В модные туфли ножки обуем.
Чтоб жизнь его пополам не сломала,
Хрупкого тельца, пожалуй что,мало:
Стержень мы крепкий внутри дорисуем,
В упругие мышцы все запакуем.
Молчит человечек,головой все кивает:
Чего-то в жизни опять не хватает.
Голосом крепким его наградим,
К тому ж музыкальным-мы так хотим.
Чтоб в жизни уверенным был человечек,
Карман нарисуем на его огуречик,
В кармашке-монету большую-большую
И трубку мобильника очень крутую.
Машину поставим,ну очень крутую,
В гараж чтобы влезла-не очень большую.
И дачу у моря и море удачи
Чтоб наш человечек остался доволен.
Ну что пожелать ему?-Не был чтоб болен,
С картинки уверенно в мир наш сойти,
Еще лет до двести по жизни идти!

----------


## Нюся

Горю!!!
Люди мои родные, у кого есть песня-переделка на мотив "Малиновки заслыша голосок". Есть фразы: припев -Налей вина, себе и нам ....еще - Зачем я эту банду пригласила...
Сегодня нужна, именинница попросила, времени искать уже тю-тю.

----------


## orhideya

Всем  привет   даже  не когда   заходить  на   форум       так   забегаю   изредка      что   если  надо.  в  отчетах    вообше  уже  наверно   больше  недели  не  была. Всем  хочу   сказать  огромное   спасибо   за   ваш   материал.  Всем   удачи!  Это  Всем   вам   от  меня.

----------


## Наталюшка

[QUOTE=Нюся]Люди мои родные, у кого есть песня-переделка на мотив "Малиновки заслыша голосок". Есть фразы: припев -Налей вина, себе и нам ....еще - Зачем я эту банду пригласила...
Сегодня нужна, именинница попросила, времени искать уже тю-тю.

Может эта?

На мотив песни "Малиновка"

Мариночки заслышав голосок
Мы все спешим на звонкое гулянье.
И ничего, что колит грудь и бок
Вино мы пьем различного названья.

Припев : Прошу тебя, Мариночка,
Налей гостям вина
Чтоб мы могли бы весело
Гулять тут до утра.

Закуска шла неведомо куда
И жидкость из бокала убывала.
Пропела нам хозяюшка тогда:
"Зачем я вас сегодня приглашала?"

Припев.

А гости даже ухом не ведут
Черемушку с бутылочки сливают.
Похоже, что они чего - то ждут,
Нальют еще иль не нальют гадают.

Припев.

Их не пугает заворот кишок,
А соли все с винишком унесутся.
Они нальют еще на посошок,
А завтра лишь к обеду все проснутся.

Припев : Прошу тебя, Мариночка,
Налей гостям вина
Чтоб мы могли бы весело
Гулять тут до утра.

----------


## Нюся

*Наталюшка*,
 СПАСИБО!!! ДА,оно!


Родненькие Минус песни Хромой король. Железный шлем, деревянный костыль

----------


## Озорная

> Наташ, на когда надо? счас поздно уже - голова не соображает...


Леночка, до 25 ноября. Спасибо, что откликнулась! :flower:

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

Наталюшка, к налоговой вдогонку:  меня одно время очень забавляла фраза:
 КОМУ НА РУСИ ЖИТЬ ХОРОШО ?!?  СРОЧНО ЗАЙДИТЕ В НАЛОГОВУЮ ИНСПЕКЦИЮ!!!
 Может конечно не очень в тему на празднике об этом, но они и сами прекрасно понимают особенности своей работы! =),

PS/  ой, уже не надо...

----------


## Милос

> Горю!!!
> Люди мои родные, у кого есть песня-переделка на мотив "Малиновки заслыша голосок". Есть фразы: припев -Налей вина, себе и нам ....еще - Зачем я эту банду пригласила...
> Сегодня нужна, именинница попросила, времени искать уже тю-тю.


Невестушки заслышав голосок, 
Мы все спешим на званое гулянье 
И ничего, что колет грудь и бок. 
Мы пьем вино домашнего названья 

Прошу тебя, __________________, 
Налей гостям и мне 
Мы выпьем все, что есть у Вас 
Уйдем лишь на заре. 

Закуска шла неведомо куда 
И жидкость из бутылок вытекала 
Подумала _______________тогда: 
"Зачем я эту банду приглашала?". 

А гости даже ухом не ведут 
Малиновку с бутылочек сливают 
Похоже, что они чего-то ждут 
Налью, аль не нальют? - они гадают. 

Их не пугает заворот кишок, 
И соли все с водою унесутся 
Они нальют еще на посошок, 
А завтра лишь к обеду все проснуться

(Есть  минус    петь)

----------


## Милос

> Хорошие мои !На 20-е число нужна перетанцовка Игорь-Юля! Со всеми своими передрягами затянула с подготовкой! 
> Очень прошу , у кого есть весёлые песенки с этими именами, киньте их в меня!


Встречай Юлю,про  Игоря  только  грустная:(

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои!!! мне как снег на голову свалился заказ на корпоротив - ДР Банка на 2 часа, в эту пятницу :eek:!!! я в растерянности пока, темку про праздник банковских работников уже посетила - кое-что нашла!!! может у кого-то еще что есть для корпоративов! еще такая проблема - начало будет типо офицальное - будет 3 вип гостя, которым обязательно надо предоставить слово для поздравления банка, ну а потом как бы можно уже развлекаться ... я вот в диком ступоре как начать и что говорить, между поздравлениями этих випов - народ просто выпивает и закусывает или что-то надо!!! и еще буду благодарна если закидаете меня конкурсами на денежную тематику!!!!!!!!!! вообще буду благодарна любой подсказке!!!!!

есть у кого-нибудь сценка на банковскую, финансовую или денежную тему?????
может сделать типо поздравления от разных купюр - ну например - рубль, доллар, евро?? что скажете? - это только мысли, я пока не знаю что они говорить будут!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

родненькие мои!!!!!! ну помогите пожалуйста!!! сейчас главная проблема со вступительной речью о банке, т.е что сказать мне в сама начале!!! есть небольшая история банка, но я не знаю как из нее речь сделать - короче у меня просто паника началась и я даже не знаю с какой стороны подойти :frown:
развлекательная часть впринципе даже готова, а вот как "официальную" провести и что сказать ...

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

> дорогие мои!!! мне как снег на голову свалился заказ на корпоротив - ДР Банка на 2 часа, в эту пятницу :eek:!!! я в растерянности пока, темку про праздник банковских работников уже посетила - кое-что нашла!!! может у кого-то еще что есть для корпоративов! еще такая проблема - начало будет типо офицальное - будет 3 вип гостя, которым обязательно надо предоставить слово для поздравления банка, ну а потом как бы можно уже развлекаться ... я вот в диком ступоре как начать и что говорить, между поздравлениями этих випов - народ просто выпивает и закусывает или что-то надо!!! и еще буду благодарна если закидаете меня конкурсами на денежную тематику!!!!!!!!!! вообще буду благодарна любой подсказке!!!!!
> 
> есть у кого-нибудь сценка на банковскую, финансовую или денежную тему?????
> может сделать типо поздравления от разных купюр - ну например - рубль, доллар, евро?? что скажете? - это только мысли, я пока не знаю что они говорить будут!


Может что-нибудь из этого подойдет?
Бизнес аукцион.
на кону три лота, каждый лот разыгрывается отдельно. Первоначальная цена - вопрос ведущего. Окончательная цена - количество ответов. Победитель выигрывает право заполучить накопленные в результате торгов деньги. Но возможен другой исход. Любой из присутствующих может перекупить лот у победителя, назначив большую цену из своего кармана. Проводится аукцион. Ведущий заряжает вопрос. При каждом варианте ответа  ведущий прибавляет к лоту 1 руб (во втором лоте - 10 руб, в 3 лоте-20 руб). По окончании подсчитывается сумма. Эта сумма достанется победителю в том случае, если он пройдет супер-игру. (после 3 лота). Потом нужно предложить перекупить этот лот желающим за большую сумму (деньги из своего кармана), и тогда право заполучить все деньги лота переходят к нему. Но, Перекупщик должен тоже пройти супер игру, и только при положительном исходе он забирает и свои и накопленные деньги. В противном случае получает презентик. По такому же формату проводится розыгрыш всех трех лотов.
1-лот "Денежные единицы"
Шаг - 1 руб.
Вспомните и назовите действующие денежные единицы. Я начинаю, рубль...
Розыгрыш. 
2-лот "Российские города на рублях"
шаг 10 руб.
Вспомните и назовите города, которые встречаются на российских купюрах. (5- Новгород, 10-Красноярск, 50- Питер, 100 - москва,500- Архангельск, 1000 - Ярославль...)
Розыгрыш. 
3-ий лот.
"Американские президенты на долларах"
Шаг 20 руб.
Вспомните и назовите американских президентов, которые изображены на американских долларах...
(1-Вашингтон, 2- Джеферсон, 5- Линкольн,10-Гамильтон, 20- Джексон,50-Грант, 100 - Франклин)
Розыгрыш. 
Супер игра.
..А теперь, приглашаются все три счастливчика, и мы узнаем, смогут ли они забрать накопленные деньги. 
Вопрос победителю первого розыгрыша. 
Какого цвета купюра номиналом 5 евро?
а)красног, б)серого, в) синего,г) зеленого
Вопрос победителю второго розыгрыша.
Какого цвета купюра номиналом 50 евро?
а)желтого, б)голубого,с)оранжевого,д) коричневого.
Вопрос третьему.
Какого цвета купюра номиналом 500 евро?
а) фиолетового,Б) синего, с) зеленого, д) перламутрового.
В любом случае вручаются презентики.
О. Тимофеев. "Ппраздники в веселой компании"

----------


## Нюся

*altergot*,
 оль, не паникуй, есть ли смысл повторять то, что ВСЕ присутствующие уже знают? Не затягивай перед застольем.Пара предложений, приветствие, а дальше Випы скажут сами, не потей, я думаю,-смысла нет.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Нюся*, прям в точку говоришь!!! я вот тоже считаю, что мне-то собственно говорить ничего и не надо - випы и так поздравят, а я потом уже развлекать буду :smile: просто к завтрешнему заказчики от меня ждут именно вступительную речь :eek: она пару часов назад звонила и назначила встречу назавтра - просит чтоб я ей привезла сценарий вступительной части, а что я ей могу привести ... свою речь и потом по пунктам поздравление от вип1, выпили-закусили, вип2, выпили-закусили, вип3, выпили-закусили, а потом расколбас :biggrin: ну я правда в растерянности!!! у меня в голову вообще ничего не лезет, с чего начать и что сказать ..............

----------


## ЯАлекс

> родненькие мои!!!!!! ну помогите пожалуйста!!! сейчас главная проблема со вступительной речью о банке, т.е что сказать мне в сама начале!!! есть небольшая история банка, но я не знаю как из нее речь сделать - короче у меня просто паника началась и я даже не знаю с какой стороны подойти :frown:
> развлекательная часть впринципе даже готова, а вот как "официальную" провести и что сказать ...


не надо перед випами особо затягивать, начни вечер парой фраз потом по согласованию с ответственным за мероприятие от клиента согласуй, дадо ли им дать время на перекус или сразу перейти к тостам, но главное не затягивай У меня был случай, когда випы психнули и отказались говорить с мотивацией, долго ждать мы не хотим, а хотим сказать слово, а потом спокойно посидеть за столами, поговорить и т.д. Ели вырулил тогда, Теперь для меня закон- слова предоставлять пораньше, согласовывать их выступления с представителем Заказчика

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *Нюся*, прям в точку говоришь!!! я вот тоже считаю, что мне-то собственно говорить ничего и не надо - випы и так поздравят, а я потом уже развлекать буду :smile: просто к завтрешнему заказчики от меня ждут именно вступительную речь :eek: она пару часов назад звонила и назначила встречу назавтра - просит чтоб я ей привезла сценарий вступительной части, а что я ей могу привести ... свою речь и потом по пунктам поздравление от вип1, выпили-закусили, вип2, выпили-закусили, вип3, выпили-закусили, а потом расколбас :biggrin: ну я правда в растерянности!!! у меня в голову вообще ничего не лезет, с чего начать и что сказать ..............


 Випы тоже люди они тоже хотят выпить и закусить, а перед своим тостом они это сделать не могут- статус не позволяет, вдруг градус в голову раньше времени доберется:smile:

----------


## Donald

*altergot*,
Оля-а-а-а-а-а!!!!! Почту смотрела? Там есть готовое празднование 15-летия банка... покопайся... перелопать...

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Donald*, Димочка, еще не смотрела ... убежала  :Oj:  заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Орбита

Дорогие ребята! И девчата!
Спешу поделиться радостью: сегодня ночью я получила подарок от Оптимистки - долгожданного Тигрулю!!!
Представляете!!!
Я не проворонила (как в прошлом году Корову), а вовремя встретила поезд! Добрался Тигруля до меня в целости и сохранности. В час ночи я напялила на себя костюм и бегала по кваритре как ненормальная!
Муж посоветовал мне обратиться в "Скорую". А утром рассказывал детям о сумасшедшей мамане!..
А я так обрадовалась Тигру, что сегодня же "продала" его и Корову (ту самую, которая во Владик путешествовала), на субботнюю прмакцию.
Так что, Люда, Тигр начинает работать.

Еще раз мои благодарности Людмиле и её портнихе Татьяне!

----------


## shoymama

Оля! Я в таких случаях представляю выступающего в стихах. Узнаю инфу и пишу подводку стихотврную про конкретного выступающего. Слегка можно похвалить (не пережать только с лестью) и желательно, чтоб последними строками были имя-отчество в рифму. 100% доброжелательный и благодарный взгляд выступающего тебе обеспечен и на весь вечер они - твои добровольные помощники. Еще и других (своих подчиненных) веселиться пошевелят.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*shoymama*, вот это ты мне задачку подкинула :smile: не, я наверное нифига не смогу написать!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Люди,кому я высылала перетанцовку Оля+Леха? Киньте мне. Резанула конец и даже не заметила как:frown:,а может и что-то случилось,что конец перетанцовки пропал.

----------


## Гвиола

Всё получила,спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Ларико* и *Масяня,* я должна это сказать!!!!!!!!!!!!
*СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! 
Я ВАС ПРОСТО ОБАЖАЮ!!!*

все проблемы по сценарию на ДР банка решены :smile:
простите меня за это безобразие, но я уже и нареветься успела и уже готова была все бросить, а девчонки мне помогли  :Oj:

----------


## Юльчита

Друзья мои :Oj: , нужны слова на зажжение очага ( проза). Второй брак,есть дети, (ангелом не пойдут -большие)Нет ни свидетелей, ни родителей, ни родственников, только друзья.Помогите кто чем может. :Oj:  :Aga: Нужно срочно:eek:, в пятницу уже свадьба.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Юльчита*, давай в скайп!

----------


## tataluna

Сегодня поступил заказ на юбилей, который будет в это воскресенье
 50 лет полковнику МЧС!
Я как всегда с протянутой рукой, с миру по нитке:rolleyes: пожалуйсто :flower:  у кого что есть :flower: 
*и ещё очень очень прошу текст рок-ю для юбилея*

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сегодня поступил заказ на юбилей, который будет в это воскресенье
> 50 лет полковнику МЧС!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=104916

----------


## tataluna

Рок- ю для юбилея прошу у кого есть поделитесь :flower:

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

> Рок- ю для юбилея прошу у кого есть поделитесь


Наташ отправила, лови. взято с это замечательного сайта.  :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие! У меня просьба к тем, кто работал новогодние ночи. Сегодня ко мне придут обсуждать такое мероприятие. Какие вопросы нужно затронуть? У кого-  нибудь имеется перечень самых необходимых вопросов?  Каковы нюансы ведения такого банкета?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ладушка*,
Лада, 
1- время, начало и окончание твоей работы
2- какие шоу будут и  точное время их выступления
3- что хотят клиенты
4- что можешь предложить ты 
5- оплата
6- кол-во столиков-ориентировочно 
7- ДМ и Снегурка будут артисты?  Или ты должна это организовать? платно?
8- будет ли елочка? можно ли зажечь ее?
9 - призы?
10- деньги на хлопушки, бенгальские, салют и т.д. ?

----------


## Наталюшка

дорогие мои форумчане... кто-нибудь вел НГ у випов... у нас новогодний корпоратив в Правительстве (местном естесстна)... мандражирую уже... направьте в нужное русло... материала - вагон и маленькая тележка... вот только что им подойдет...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Девочки!  Я  к  Вам!  Может  пропустила,  так  ткните  носом,  плиз.

Веду  свадьбу 27 декабря. Хотела бы,  чтоб  молодых  поздравили  Дед Мороз  со  Снегурочкой. Если  есть  у  кого  текст  такого  поздравления,  то  буду  очень  признательна!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Наталюшка*,
Обговоривай с ответственным за мероприятие каждый конкурс, иначе...
Предлагай все, а они пусть выбирают.

----------


## Наталюшка

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,

есть новогодний выход ДМ и СН... можно переделать под свадьбу... пусть заходят - дальше поздравление, можно даже пару конкурсов провести... раздать какие-нибудь подарки и адью..

ну как-то так:

ВЫХОД ДЕДА МОРОЗА СО СНЕГУРОЧКОЙ.

ВЕДУЩИЙ
поздний вечер, сверкают звезды с высоты небес
Весь в снегу, как в горностаях, дремлет тихий лес
Тишина вокруг. Поляна спит в объятьях сна
Из-за леса выплывает на дозор луна
Звезды гаснут. С неба льются бледные лучи
Закружился снег морозный серебром парчи.

На дороге, одинокий
Замерзает джип широкий
Рядом, с виду "мафиози",
Двое жмутся на морозе...

ВЫХОДЯТ ДЕД МОРОЗ И СНЕГУРОЧКА…

СН
Говорила, залей бензина
Денег пожалел, скотина
через 4 дня уж Новый год
И никто не подвезет

ДМ
Телефон за неуплату
Отключили. Бюрократы!

СН
Что же ты не заплатил?

ДМ
Кризис бабки поглотил!

СН
К черту, лоханулись оба
скоро новый год - среди сугробов
Не замерзнуть бы совсем!
Вот обидно будет всем

ДМ
Это точно, будет глупо
Если здесь найдут два трупа

СН
Чьи же?

ДМ
Угадай с трех раз!

СН
Может кто-то вспомнит нас?
Как же выбраться отсюда?
Нам поможет только чудо.
И дорогу занесло.

ДМ
Где-то здесь стоит село

СН
Слышь, (название кафе) здесь есть
Может там дадут поесть?

ДМ
Ну, а тачку? Бросим тут?!

СН
Не боись, не разберут
Свадьбу празднуют ведь тут.....

----------


## Наталюшка

> Обговоривай с ответственным за мероприятие каждый конкурс, иначе...


ответственный говорит на ваше усмотрение.... а усмотрение помнит, что такое Правительство... правда предудыщие нормальненько праздники проходили, но это не корпоративы были, а юбилеи...

----------


## Shusteer

Любимые, здравствуйте!:smile:Прорвалась к компу, всем кто прислал письма отвечу сегодня позже или завтра с утра. А меня поддержите добрым советом -27 ноября веду корпоратив у медиков 2-3 часа.Сначало говорилось о 70 чел. Теперь уже 200!!!:eek:Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!kuku

----------


## Shusteer

*tatiana-osinka*,
Я где-то в "Новогоднем разделе выкладывала диалог Д. и СН прикольный почти "авторский", можно переделать. Глянь.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Shusteer*,
обратись к Сильве, она сейчас что-то для медиков готовит.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Shusteer*,
мне пока рано НГ готовить, у меня 4 свадьбы еще и 2 юбилея! Это Наталюшке!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Shusteer*, Оля, медики тоже люди... и как люди любой профессии они не любят (по крайней мере наши местные), чтобы весь вечер говорили о профессии... чуть-чуть о профессии... есть темка в календарных праздник по-моему... ну и танцы и протые конкурсы...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А мне идейки нужны, каую тему можно замутить не юбилей женщине - 50, котора родилась 31 декабря? Вот угораздило, на целый год старше. Чуть-чуть января не дождалась.:biggrin:

----------


## Наталюшка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
новогоднее чудо... говорят под новый год, что не пожелается... и появилась на свет Снегурочка... блин... чушь несу...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> А мне идейки нужны, каую тему можно замутить не юбилей женщине - 50, котора родилась 31 декабря? Вот угораздило, на целый год старше. Чуть-чуть января не дождалась.:biggrin:


 Получается, что "задумана" 8 марта:smile:
http://www.mamashkam.ru/roditeli/zve...1dekabrya.html
Может это на мвсли наведет

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

Теперь уже 200!!!:eek:Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!kuku[/QUOTE]

   В прошлом году совсем зеленая еще вела новогодний корпоратив (200 человек) ноя еще тогда не представляла что это такое, и паники соответственно практически не было. Ну по крайней мере от количества гуляющих.
  Мое мнение на этот счет. Во-первых, одновременно охватить всех  - одному человеку и на весь вечер просто нереально физически:  слишком много и слишком разные люди. И переживать по этому поводу нет смысла.  С другой стороны, стремится нужно к этому постоянно. Здорово сделать ответственных за что-либо(танцы песни, заводилки-поднималки эдакие) по столам (или по группам) И у тебе будут помощники им внимание а они его с удовольствием оправдают, но и перегрузить не стоит, они ведь тоже отдыхают!!! У меня это срабатывало.
Во-вторых, тосты общие,  крикнуть "УРА" и т.п. -  это будет дружно и лихо, а потому кричалки (только не длинные а то потеряет смысл)) необходимы. Номера самодеятельности от них самих же это огромный плюс, ведь среди оставшихся смотрящих будет уже группа поддержки, которые сами будут успокаивать других ("ТИШЕ!!! ТАМ ЖЕ ЛИДКА ВЫСТУПАЕТ!!! ОНА ТАКОЕ(!!!) УМЕЕТ И Т.П.)
  Конкурсы должны быть массовые, танцы, песни командные, О!, мой любимый конкурс,(автора и название не знаю)
   Объявляешь, что за праздник в России да без драки... Люди недоумевают, удивление и внимание все тебе. А ты продолжаешь: " А есть ли у нас  мужчины готовые подраться? (за приз или женщину (Снегурочку) и т.п.)
Смельчаки обязательно найдутся. Шутками прибаутками одеваешь их в боксеров.( в твоем случае, медиков считают натурами очень тонкими, а мы вот сейчас и докажем обратное, что не только могут лечить  но и покалечить :),
  Боксерские перчатки обязательны!!!
 Одели модно сделать бутафорский ринг (натянуть шнурок или канат очаровательных болельщиц привлечь, тренеров назначить (для массовости конкурса). 
В центре ринга, ставите стулья, на них стаканы с бенгальскими огнями (новый Год-то не за горами, или свечку (обыграть тока для чего(на свадьбе например, помощники зажечь народ или семейный очаг разогреть и в том духе). И коробок со спичками.
  Думаю, уже понятно, что будет дальше! ))) Говоришь, конечно какая драка может быть в такой дружной компании как ваша, и пусть все поединки будут такими же как этот, и рассказываешь смысл.
Кто вперед зажжет огонь, тот и молодчинка!   перчатки снимать запрещается, помощь со стороны также. Зрелище веселое, причем остальные скандируют имя СВОЕГО боксера! )))
 Все это время играет музыка соответствующая из "король Ринга", накаляет атмосферу. Было весело!!!
 Главное, не заморачивайся на том сколько их будет!!! Твори и направляй!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## Милос

> -27 ноября веду корпоратив у медиков 2-3 часа.Сначало говорилось о 70 чел. Теперь уже 200!!!:eek:Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!kuku


Побольше  коллективных  игр  наверно-эстафетных.Призом  сделай водочку,я  делала другу Доковку(потому  как  зовем  мы  его Док)и  переделку  песенную,есть  песня  медикам,сейчас  все  скину на  мыло...

----------


## Милос

> Т
> Кто вперед зажжет огонь, тот и молодчинка!   перчатки снимать запрещается, помощь со стороны также. Зрелище веселое, причем остальные скандируют имя СВОЕГО боксера! )))
> !


Думаю  что  реквизит(боксерские  перчатки)  подпалить  смогут-это  однозначно...не  лучше  что-то  другое  сделать:развернуть  что-то,завязать...

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,если не жалко бросьте какую-нибудь идейку для корпоратива (новогоднего) рыночников(продавцы на рынке со своими половинками). Рынок хрустальный(продается хрусталь,стекло,керамика и пр.)!

----------


## skomorox

> Веду свадьбу 27 декабря. Хотела бы, чтоб молодых поздравили Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой. Если есть у кого текст такого поздравления, то буду очень признательна!


Ксюша, смотри личку.

----------


## Милос

> Ребята,если не жалко бросьте какую-нибудь идейку для корпоратива (новогоднего) рыночников(продавцы на рынке со своими половинками). Рынок хрустальный(продается хрусталь,стекло,керамика и пр.)!


песня  так  и просится на  переделку:     
     Дом хрустальный на горе - для нее.
     Сам, как пес бы, так и рос - в цепи.
     Родники мои серебряные,
     Золотые мои россыпи! :Aga:

----------


## Shusteer

*MalinkaOLYA*,
*Милос*,
Девчонки СпасиБО!! за идеи...А на счёт эстафетных полная :Jopa: , т.к негде развернуться.  



> А мне идейки нужны, каую тему можно замутить не юбилей женщине - 50, котора родилась 31 декабря?


Подарок судьбы...В начале было...12 месяцев....:redface:

----------


## МКШВ

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, можно провести конкурс с гостями - плюсы и минусы того, что д.р. совпал с Новым годом. Минус -на пенсию позже, а с другой стороны это и плюс - в щедрых глазах государства ты - полноценный гражданин, ... Тебе подарят больше подарков, но и ты, в отличии от других именинников, должен дарить (хотя дарить - тоже приятно). Так плюс, или минус? Можно сделать символические весы - что перевесит (+ или -), вместо гирь - "снежки", конфеты, цветы... самое главное, чтобы в конце все уравновесилось!
Можно весь Юбилей связать с Календарем (который потом станет Волшебным). Сделать календарь с определенным количеством листов - например, с помощью прозрачных файлов. Начать можно так... 1 января 1959 г. мама (ФИО).... повесила на кухне новый календарь - начался новый год!... ничего не  предвещало ... на работе дали грамоту... купили стиральную машину...СССР вышел на новые рубежи .... очень весело и продуктивно отметили 8 марта ... мама поняла, что родится девочка ...в общем, год прошел замечательно. И вот - последний день 31 дек. - мама посмотрела на календарь - последний листок (следующий лист на календаре, следовательно, 31 дек 1959 г) - а хороший был год, подумала мама..., скоро доченька родится ... и нечаянно дернула за листок (пусть мама дернет) ... Но не знала она, что календарь был волшебным ... он как цветик-семицветик умел исполнять желания и ... Фанфары....Дочка родилась ... За именниницу! и т.д. А потом по календарю - отслеживать основные моменты биографии именинницы - ! сент 1966 - пошла в школу ... А что у нас на волшебном календаре? - 15 июля - тоже знаменательный день - это день рождения ее папы, мужа....(только основное)...  и т.д. до 31 дек. 2009 - в конце свечи - пока отрывать не будем - но помните, что он волшебный, что чудеса случаются...
Удачи, Радости!

----------


## Милос

> *MalinkaOLYA*,
> *Милос*,
> .А на счёт эстафетных полная, т.к негде развернуться.


тогда  делай  диагностику,наряди  парочку  гостей:smile: пусть  слушают  сердца и  другие  части  тела  рассматривают...угадай  песни  пройдет  нормально,отгадают и попоют  за  столами...танцы  сидя...

----------


## МКШВ

*Shusteer*,
А по какому случаю гуляем? Если все из одного коллектива, то не страшно! Лучше обращать внимание на зав. отделений и т.д. Когда про них говорят и они говорят - слушают все - субординация! Узнать пунктик каждого (привычку, высказывание...) - представить приятно (но сказать общие слова про специфику отделения, например) , но прежде, чем предоставить слово - шляпу на голову и ... Песенкой озвучить затаённую мысль! (все радуютя, аплодируют... Начальнику-то!)
- Настоящие Мужчины в зале есть? Не вижу! ... Под веселую муз. вызвать всех - в одну линию построить лицом к залу!... Аплодисменты Генофонду____ (название)! Как они умные? (поза Мылителя)... Какие они сильные? (поза Бодибилдера) Как они улыбаются? (улыбки).... Вы ведь военнообязанные ... звания есть? Значит команды умеете выполнять... Смир-но! Напра-во! Руки оч. нежно кладем на талию впередистоящего!... Оч. нежно - чтобы щекотно небыло, а вы что подумали? ... И не надо так близко подходить друг к другу ... не ближе,чем 25 см. (мы ничеко не сказали, а в залу смешно)... А еперь посмотрим, как они умеют танцевать ... ламбаду!!! - Пошли ... Собрали всех. Танцы!
Если будет информация про повод - м.б. еще что-о придумается! Удачи!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Прочитал сообщение Маргарита и вспомнил, у меня всегда хорошо проходит в компаниях где много женщин и мало мужчин мужской аукцион, перед началом танцевальной паузы, вызываю на сцену всех мужчин ( под любым предлогом), а потом говорю  давайте вспомним песню 
"Сегодня праздник у девчат
Сегодня будут танцы
И щеки девушек горят с утра горят румянцем
Пришли девчонки стоят в сторонке
Платочки в руках теребят
Потому что на десять девчонок
По статистике девять ребят
А парни важности полны придирчивы ужасно
И остаются вдоль стены пришедшие напрасно" - дж фоном ставит эту музыку , а затем говорю, что сейчас все мужчина стоят а вы женщины вправе сделать свой выбор и разобрать этих .....( много прилагательных описывающих мужчин) Женщины всегда смеются и танцы начинаются значительно легче

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ребята, выручайте!Подскажите, какое назване можно дать вечеринке в кафе, связанной с именами.Может кто -то уже проводил... не откажите  в помощи?

----------


## Shusteer

*ЯАлекс*,
*МКШВ*,
*Милос*,
Всегда знала, что с такими людьми не пропадёшь!!! С меня причитается :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

> Можно весь Юбилей связать с Календарем (который потом станет Волшебным). Сделать календарь с определенным количеством листов - например, с помощью прозрачных файлов. Начать можно так... 1 января 1959 г. мама (ФИО).... повесила на кухне новый календарь - начался новый год!... ничего не  предвещало ... на работе дали грамоту... купили стиральную машину...СССР вышел на новые рубежи .... очень весело и продуктивно отметили 8 марта ... мама поняла, что родится девочка ...


Позвольте пару слов сказать маме такого уникума(моя дочь тоже родилась именно 31 декабря!) так вот- между *очень весело и продуктивно отметили 8 марта*            и                *мама поняла, что родится девочка*
было...1 апреля!!!!:biggrin: :Aga: 
потому что-поверьте на слово-детки , рожденные в новый год-это "первоапрельские шутки"="новогодние подарки" Кто не верит-посчитайте-между этими событиями-ровно 9 месяцев...:wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

я. кстати, всегда на эту тему шучу:прикололись 1 апреля- насмеялись от счастья 1 января!:wink:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Позвольте пару слов сказать маме такого уникума(моя дочь тоже родилась именно 31 декабря!) так вот- между *очень весело и продуктивно отметили 8 марта*            и                *мама поняла, что родится девочка*
> было...1 апреля!!!!:biggrin:
> потому что-поверьте на слово-детки , рожденные в новый год-это "первоапрельские шутки"="новогодние подарки" Кто не верит-посчитайте-между этими событиями-ровно 9 месяцев...:wink:


 Это наверное я ввел всех в заблужние, но считал получалось март

----------


## Курица

> Это наверное я ввел всех в заблужние, но считал получалось март


...эх, мОлодежь, мОлодежь... :029: 
чё считать=методом эксперимента надо проверять, Алекс!!! :038:

----------


## tataluna

Доброго времени суток!
Я опять про юбилей *"50 лет полковнику МЧС"* который будет УЖЕ в это воскресенье.
сегодня выяснилось что юбиляр заядлый *охотник и рыбак.* И *очень меткий стрелок!*
Может есть на свете такой конкурс, где бы эта меткость пригодилась?

У меня в голове пока только Дартс и шары воздушные
помогите. уже голова дымит:frown:

----------


## синтепон

кусочек из " медицинского сценария" от нас=
2 вед.
Андрей, викторину мы провели. А  сейчас настало время огласить результаты соц опроса, который мы провели в начале праздника.

1 вед.
Женщины на вопрос « с какими мужчинами им хотелось бы работать?» ответили-
галантными, сильными, вежливыми и практически весь рабочий день могли  носить их  на руках, но не многим мужчинам это удаётся!!!

2 вед.
Я  думаю, что среди присутствующих здесь мужчин, каждый может осуществить эту женскую прихоть, ну а если он не совсем уверен в своих силах, то мы с удовольствием исправим эту ситуацию.

1 вед.
Для этого мы предлагаем вам чудо препарат, который за несколько минут увеличит вашу мышечную массу, и придаст уверенности в себе!!!

       КОНКУРС «САМЫЙ СИЛЬНЫЙ».


1 вед.
По итогам опроса мужчины на работе хотели бы видеть очаровательных и немного загадочных дам, а некоторые из них говорили о том, чтобы дамы , ну хотя бы изредка стреляли в их сторону глазками…………….

2 вед.
На сколько метко, присутствующие здесь дамы умеют бросать свой взгляд мы и предлагаем проверить. 

«меткий стрелок».

----------


## синтепон

*tataluna*,
проводим меткий стрелок-
берём фетровую шляпу, бутылку шампанского. вызываем всех желающих.
под барабанную дробь из заданных позиций участники с азартом пытается накинуть шляпу на горлышко. победитель забирает приз. всегда весело проходит!

----------


## Курица

> А меня поддержите добрым советом -27 ноября веду корпоратив у медиков 2-3 часа.Сначало говорилось о 70 чел. Теперь уже 200!!!Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!


Это подойдет? С нашего любимого форума!!! :Aga: 

*Застольная игра "ДИАГНОЗ"* Можно сделать как экзамен на курсах повышения квалификации. Пусть тянут билеты и отвечают!

_Гости отгадывают, какой диагноз можно поставить герою песни:_

Горячее солнце, горячий песок,
Горячие губы - воды бы глоток.(солнечный удар)

Замела метель дороги,
Скрылся санный след...
Стынут руки, стынут ноги,
А его все нет и нет (обморожение)

Мы вам честно сказать хотим:
На девчонок мы больше не глядим. (импотенция)

Суди люди, суди Бог, Как же я любила
По морозу босиком к милому ходила (ОРЗ)

Напилася я пьяна,
Не дойду я до дому (алкоголизм)

Сладку ягодку рвали вместе,
Горьку ягодку - я одна (отравление)

Зря ругаешь дождь, зря его ругаешь.
Ты стоишь и ждешь, а зачем не знаешь. (склероз)

_О какой медицинской професии поет Газманов?_

Далеко, далеко, далеко
Мой единственный преданный друг.
Нелегко, нелегко, нелегко
Без надежных, проверенных рук. (массажист)

----------


## МКШВ

> Позвольте пару слов сказать маме такого уникума(моя дочь тоже родилась именно 31 декабря!) так вот- между очень весело и продуктивно отметили 8 марта            и                мама поняла, что родится девочка
> было...1 апреля!!!!
> потому что-поверьте на слово-детки , рожденные в новый год-это "первоапрельские шутки"="новогодние подарки" Кто не верит-посчитайте-между этими событиями-ровно 9 месяцев...


Ну вот, с моим-то мех-матом, но без жизненного опыта.... Хи-хи, одним словом!:tongue:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Гости отгадывают, какой диагноз можно поставить герою песни


.*.. включая нарезки МР3 ??? *

----------


## Семушка

Петр ты наше новое дарование по музыке может добавишь что-нибудь из музыкального опыта? Да это нарезки включаются...

----------


## Орбита

*MarinaPotkina*,

QUOTE=MarinaPotkina]Ребята, выручайте!Подскажите, какое назване можно дать вечеринке в кафе, связанной с именами.Может кто -то уже проводил... не откажите в помощи?[/QUOTE]



Я проводила подобные вечеринки. Назывались так: "Что означают ваши имена?", "Что в имени тебе моём?", "Под знаком Зодиака" (это по гороскопам, кто когда родился).[

----------


## Курица

Не дайте ударить в грязь лицом-получила письмо Вконтакте от бывшей ученицы-вопль о помощи (цитирую его):
_мы с девчонками поздравляем друг друга на день рождения,и вот пришла моя очередь....подкиньте идею,нет супер идею.....как поздравить домохозяйку,при том,что она ожидает это поздравление?шарики,плакаты и спускание с верхнего этажа поздравительной открытки ужо было........очень жду._..

То есть-не ЧЕМ поздравить, а КАК(технология)
* Ум* - хорошо, а Фор*УМ-* лучше! Жду ваших намёток!!!!

----------


## синтепон

> -27 ноября веду корпоратив у медиков 2-3 часа.Сначало говорилось о 70 чел. Теперь уже 200!!!:eek:Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!kuku


маленькая лепта-
Фармацевтический десант  (ВЕДУЩИХ ДВОЕ!)

Мы убедились, что люди в зале сегодня собрались активные и энергичные.

Быстрые и симпатичные!

Весёлые и талантливые!

А у вас в гостях фармацевтический десант.

Наш десант самый мирный и самый доброжелательный десант в мире!

Анекдот .  Пришёл  мужчина в аптеку, подходит к девушке провизору, решил пошутить.
У вас красная икра есть?
Есть.
 А чёрная икра есть?
Есть.
И сёмга есть?
Есть. И что я это могу у вас купить?
Конечно, рецепт давайте.

Давайте поднимем бокалы за находчивость и соблюдение профессиональной этики в любой ситуации.

 все говорят- Новое средство-( Виагра плюс димедрол )  любовь похожая на сон.
Я предлагаю поднять тост  за настоящую любовь, не требующую стимуляторов.

Тебя сейчас точно выгонят! Тост, тост… мы не только для этого здесь. Вот я бы хотел проверить , например, интеллектуальное айк ю присутствующих.

Ага , хочешь сказать, что айк ю и не интеллектуальное бывает?

Неплохо , неплохо. А теперь немного рекламных объявлений   и добрых советов от нашего десанта. МОЖНО ВРУЧАТЬ ШУТОШНЫЕ ПРИЗЫ-:smile::rolleyes:

В аптеках города появился новый препарат Виагра лайт, после него тянет только целоваться.

Клизмы из Сызрани : результат превосходит ожидания.

Время конечно лечит ,но за деньги получается быстрее.

Шампунь « Склерозный»- забудь о перхоти.

Лучшая освежающая маска- лицом в винигрет.
Если мысль не укладывается в голове, попробуйте расположить её вдоль спинного мозга.

Россия единственная страна, в которой выражения геморрой   и головная боль в переносном смысле означают одно и то же.

Лаборатория «Гарнье» решила проблему чувствительной кожи вокруг глаз. Мы пересадим ваши глаза туда, где кожа менее чувствительна. 

Беспрецедентная акция компании, выпускающей сироп от кашля «Доктор Мом»-под каждой десятой пробкой спирт.

Каждый народ имеет ту медицину, которую ему финансируют! За достойное финансирование нашей медицины и наших медицинских работников!

:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже к колективному разуму с протянутой рукой...
К юбилею готовлюсь. Поздравлять будут 3 подруги и 1 друг. На подруг хочу сарафаны русские напялить... и никак придумаю, а что ж они делать будут??? Может танец какой простенький... музыки не подберу - что б типа русская народная, но еще и забойная! (а я не замужняя и всякие - ищу мужа нельзя...) - ни слов для них, ни действия, ни музыки для этих сарафанов...  :Vah:  ни мыслей.............
Боже! Дай мне свадеб! Помру я от этих юбилеев  :Oj:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Ёжик*,
 пусть парень сядет, возьмет в руки ногу по типу балалайки, включить Эх, мамочка, и наяривает. А девченки каждая якобы поют по куплету, сказать, что снимается клип для юбиляра. Кстати, юбиляр кто мужчина, женщина, сколько лет? Название группы смешное можно придумать в русском стиле.
Может что народ еще додумает?
А может найти минус к этой песне, и переделать слова в тему, парень все так же наяривает, там же звучит балалайка, а девченки поют

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Не дайте ударить в грязь лицом-получила письмо Вконтакте от бывшей ученицы-вопль о помощи (цитирую его):
> _мы с девчонками поздравляем друг друга на день рождения,и вот пришла моя очередь....подкиньте идею,нет супер идею.....как поздравить домохозяйку,при том,что она ожидает это поздравление?шарики,плакаты и спускание с верхнего этажа поздравительной открытки ужо было........очень жду._..
> 
> То есть-не ЧЕМ поздравить, а КАК(технология)
> * Ум* - хорошо, а Фор*УМ-* лучше! Жду ваших намёток!!!!


Если подруга не слабонервная .Разыграть, например слегка: утро, звонок. Она открывает дверь, а там два грузчика
( я думаю 2-х мужчин найти можно) с большой коробкой типа из под холодильника, без разговоров заносят ее в квартиру, говоря, что все оплачено, а в коробке... (что душе пожелаешь) от щеночка, до самой подружки с букетом цветов.
Можно придумать что-то более оригинальное.:smile:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*ЯАлекс*,
у нас мысли сходятся, я только что  Татьяне позвонила. и практически тоже самое предложила. :Vah: 
значит мы братья?kuku

----------


## ЯАлекс

Ёжик, а почему обязательно поздравление в сарафанах, это уже с ними оговорено, или ты идешь от наличия костюмов?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Она открывает дверь, а там два грузчика


А лучше стриптизеры)))) если муж не ревнивый, или на работе)))))))

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*,
> у нас мысли сходятся, я только что  Татьяне позвонила. и практически тоже самое предложила.
> значит мы братья?kuku


Согласен, на такого симпатичного братика  :flower:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> А лучше стриптизеры)))) если муж не ревнивый, или на работе)))))))


Ооооо, и заработала женская фантазия :smile:kuku

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЯАлекс*,
 Да, от костюмов! Повторная компания.  Они просят переодевалки, а все уже видели, кроме сарафанов...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*,
>  Да, от костюмов! Повторная компания.  Они просят переодевалки, а все уже видели, кроме сарафанов...


А чем они занимаются, средний возраст компании какой, просто от костюмов тяжело плясать легче от информации и компании и юбиляре

----------


## ЯАлекс

Понял ЕЖИК ушел в тему Костюмированные поздравления:smile:
Ну а я - на работу:smile:

----------


## selenka07

Я тоже к колективному разуму с протянутой рукой...
К юбилею готовлюсь. Поздравлять будут 3 подруги и 1 друг. На подруг хочу сарафаны русские напялить... и никак придумаю, а что ж они делать будут??? Может танец какой простенький... музыки не подберу - что б типа русская народная, но еще и забойная! (а я не замужняя и всякие - ищу мужа нельзя...) - ни слов для них, ни действия, ни музыки для этих сарафанов...  ни мыслей.............


А если сделать "Три девицы под окном"? (типа "если б я была царица..."), а друг будет изображать надуманный подарок или окно, в конце - дарят общий подарок?????  или детская игра "Мы матрёшки, вот какие крошки..." (там они показывают сапожки ещё что-то - не помню :Oj: ), а другу - гармонь для изображения-акомпонимента или веник (балалайка)

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЯАлекс*,
 А ты где так позно работаешь? Пригласи поглазеть!  :Vah: 

Сходила в костюмированные поздравления. Почитала, поняла чем они мне не нравятся... нужно или бумажки давать - что б читали или пели... остаются только танцы... 
Парня балалаить посажу, спасибо за мыслю - а они пусть пляшут... может закончить пляски "ручейком" - пусть всех выводит... Раз они подруги детсва - вот в детскую игру и поиграем!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Называется "Балалайка"(в музгрузе есть даже -)

----------


## Инна Р.

Все! Отбой! Спасибищааааа!
Скачала "Шизгара по русски" - Кристалл. Там сначала балалаечка шпарит( для мужика), а дальше женские голоса Шизгару поют! Русским красавицам, да паролоновые гитары в руки - вот и номер шоу-программы!!!
:smile:

----------


## Айсидора

Дорогие мои, подскажите пожалуйста! 
Страховая компания справляя свой юбилей решили сами поиграть в какую-нибудь сказку... У меня на ум не идет - какую сказку можно связать со страховщиками.

Кошкин дом? - "страхуй" дом:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Айсидора*,
 "Колобок" - застраховать свою жизнь! Если бы колобок был застрахован, то закончилось бы всё не так....
"Репку" вытащили из долговой ямы! Если бы была застрахована, то не попала бы туда...
"Курочка Ряба" - даже мышка хвостиком не махала, потому, что мышка - страховой агент...
Чушь какую-то несу....

----------


## Милос

> *Айсидора*,
>  "Колобок" - застраховать свою жизнь! Если бы колобок был застрахован, то закончилось бы всё не так....
> "Репку" вытащили из долговой ямы! Если бы была застрахована, то не попала бы туда...
> "Курочка Ряба" - даже мышка хвостиком не махала, потому, что мышка - страховой агент...
> Чушь какую-то несу....


 в  продолжении"Теремок"-застрахуй  свое  жилище,пока   не званные гости  не  приехали:smile:

----------


## Shou-man

ЛЮДИ ДОБРЫЕ ПОМОГИТЕ ЧЕМ МОЖИТЕ !!!МНЕ НУЖНА ПЕСНЯ ПОВАРЯТ!!
К СПЕКТАКЛЮ!!!

----------


## Apch-hi

Всем, привет! Уважаемые форумчане, у кого есть ГОГИ на юбилей женщины? Киньте ссылочку - пожалуйста или в личку. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## чижик

Девочки, миленькие, я к вам с величайшей просьбой!

У родственницы 90-летний юбилей будет. Личность она легендарная, без преувеличения. Родилась и выросла в Алма-Ате, там же окончила медицинский институт в 1941 году. Добровольцем попросилась на Сталинградский фронт (в Москву писала прошение). Оперировала всю войну на передовой. Майор медицинской службы. Имеет много орденов и медалей, в том числе за Сталинград. На фронте вышла замуж, муж - полковник, служил всю войну в морской бригаде (ныне покойный), после войны родила сына и дочь. Работала на Скорой, потом служила врачом на судах загранплавания. Пять альбомов фотографий со всего света. Память у нее до сих пор такая, что мне и не снилось. Очень позитивный человек, любит шутки. После войны живет в Питере. Зовут Мария Никифоровна.[/QUOTE]( Это просьба Озорной - чёт цитата не выделилась)


Наташ, целая поэма получилась - но бабуле -то лет немало. так шо звыняйтэ!

Внимание! последнее четверостишие совершенно не пляшет по темпоритму с предыдущими, поэтому нужно будет перебивку то ли музыкальную, то ли после поздравления детей - ну, там посмотришь...

Итак,  Дорогая Мария Никифоровна.

Биографию такую 
трудно в рифму поместить,
Всё боюсь я , что собьюсь я,
 упущу рассказа нить.

Потому что в жизни Вашей
было столько разных вех,
что хватило бы с лихвою
на присутствующих всех!

Вспомним детство, дом, учёбу
И родную АлматЫ,
грозный 41-ый вспомним,
гОспитали и фронтЫ.

Как без отдыха спасали
наших раненых солдат,
Вспомним голод и бомбёжки,
и медаль за Сталинград,

и другие все награды...
Но..закончилась война - 
и майора медицины
позвала опять страна!

Вы объездили на "Скорой"
все районы Ленинграда,
а потом "ушли" в загрАнку-
(мир ведь посмотреть-то надо!)

Э-эх! Всего не перескАжешь-
говори хоть день и ночь...
Впрочем, дальше скажут слово
Ваши дети - сын и дочь!

( А теперь, Наташ, та самая концовка, может, пока дети идут к микрофону, подойти к бабуле и сказать...или в другом месте вставить.Или вообще не используй - в общем, решИшь)

Сколько прожИть - 
всем нам Богом намеряно,
но...Марь Никифоровна,
будьте уверены -
Подарят Вам ещё ты-ы-ысячи дней
молитвы спасённых Вами людей!

Ну, вот, Наташа, может что-то пригодиться?

----------


## Donald

> сегодня выяснилось что юбиляр заядлый охотник и рыбак. И очень меткий стрелок!


Наташа, а ты им шутку зашуткуй, с такой подводкой, что никогда не знаешь, к чему приведет увлечение... А вот и пример:

Мужчина открыл для себя ОРУЖИЕ и придумал ОХОТУ. Женщина открыла для себя ОХОТУ и придумала ШУБУ. Мужчина открыл для себя ЦВЕТА и придумал ЖИВОПИСЬ. Женщина открыла для себя ЖИВОПИСЬ и придумала МАКИЯЖ. Мужчина открыл для себя СЛОВО и придумал БЕСЕДУ. Женщина открыла для себя БЕСЕДУ и придумала БОЛТОВНЮ. Мужчина открыл для себя ИГРУ и придумал КАРТЫ. Женщина открыла для себя КАРТЫ и придумала КОЛДОВСТВО. Мужчина открыл для себя СЕЛЬСКОЕ ХОЗЯЙСТВО и придумал ПИЩУ. Женщина открыла для себя ПИЩУ и придумала ДИЕТУ. Мужчина открыл для себя ДРУЖБУ и придумал ЛЮБОВЬ. Женщина открыла для себя ЛЮБОВЬ и придумала БРАК. Мужчина открыл для себя ЖЕНЩИНУ и придумал СЕКС. Женщина открыла для себя СЕКС и придумала МИГРЕНЬ. Мужчина открыл для себя ОБМЕН и придумал ДЕНЬГИ. Женщина открыла для себя ДЕНЬГИ и тут пришел ПОЛНЫЙ ПИ......

----------


## Donald

*Ёжик*,
Иннуль! Кто то на Форуме нашем выкладывал танец в сарафане. Танец под медленную "Барыню", но фишка в том, что танцующие исполняют  Барыню на... больших надувных гимнастических мячах! Мне показалось довольно прикольно. Я нашел один и попробовал, но не делал только потому, что таскать их с собой как то... сложно, скажем... Но если изыщешь возможность, может, стоит попробовать?

----------


## Милос

> Людидобрые помогите !!! мне нужна песня ПОВАРЯТ! к спектаклю


Зайди найдешь  там,только нужна  регистрация
http://bluebird.ucoz.ru/photo/6
http://detstvo.ru/media/audio/skazki/
http://alexandrkomarov.ucoz.ru/load/10-1-0-188
есть  такая  песенка  еще с  садика:
1. Мы веселые котята, мы котята - поварята,
Любим маме помогать, любим ложками стучать.

Пр. Вот так, вот так, любим ложками стучать.

2. Сварим маме вкусный суп из картошечки и круп,
Банки - склянки достаем, мы играем и поем.

Пр.

3. Мы веселые котята, мы котята - поварята,
Любим маме помогать, любим петь и танцевать.

Пр.

----------


## Нюся

Кто встречал на просторах форума серию тостов про начальника? Зашлите меня туда, пожалуйста :Aga:  Потеряла...:frown:

----------


## Rimmochka

Нюся, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=3950
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=3940
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=3935

----------


## МКШВ

*MarinaPotkina*,
Марина, например, такие название "Тайна имени", "Судьба мне имя подарила", "Судьбы подарок" ... Наработок у меня нет, но могу предлжить идейки...
Общий ход. Судьба - Имя - Случай...Крутим "барабан" (как в Русском Лото, коробка, мешок красивый...) под музычку. В барабане - буквы алфавита (особые буквы убртаь). Вынимаем очередную - У кого имя начинается на букву Х? Поднимитесь! - Аплодисменты! - Выходим! - Дальше - Конкурс, или что там по сценарию.
Еще можно подготовить инф-цию по самым распространенным именам. Есть в зале Иваны? - Выходим!(или на местах) Вы кто по профессии? А Вы? - А знаете, что,  соглласно вашему имени, вы должны быть ___? - Вот и верь предсказаниям, или ... Вот видите, там ... наверху ... не дураки сидят! - Но уж если вы сюда уже вышли, то ... - Судьба, одним словом!
Еще можно провести танц. марафон как "цветные танцы", но с песнями, где встречаются имена! Видела, что на форуме архивчики с такими песнями есть! Удачи!

----------


## Нюся

*Rimmochka*,
 Сто миллионов спасиб!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## МКШВ

*Курица*,
В продолжение темы от *ЯАлекс* : тоже 2 дяденьки, но в штатском, серьёзные, с Удостоверениями: у Вас торжество? - извините, но у нас спец. задание, вот предписание, из вашего кухонного окна лучшее наблюдени, не бойтесь, много времени не займет - минут 40, разрешите пройти - проходят, располагаются, открывают "дипломат" - на стол шампанское, коньяк, из "футляра" - цветы! Хлопушки???!!! Извините, но... ходят слухи о вашей неземной красоте, решили убедиться сами, а наблюдение за женщиной лучше вести на её кухне, убедились, с днем рождения!
Или с утра лестн. клетку перед входной дверью усыпать цветами, посадить игрушку с поздрав. открыткой и подписью - Твой Ангел Хранитель! Удачи!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Гвиола*, если хрусталь, то хрустальный шар с гаданиями... ясновидящая.. может что-то в этом русле?

----------


## pavluk

Доброго времени суток, коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста найти песню Яшки цыгана в исполнении группы "Штар". 2 дня потратила, но предлагается только видео версия с концерта "Зх-х разгуляй 2007", а в формате МП3 не могу найти. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, не могу найти ссылку на "Хронологию событий" определенного дня определенного года. У кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста...И еще песнями о Галине может кто богат, а? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Касатик*,
Наташа, скайп включи, песни скину

----------


## Озорная

*чижик*,

Леночка, солнышко, огромЕнное тебе спасибище!!!!!!!!!!  :061: 
Радуюсь, аки младенец!!!:biggrin:  :062: 
Все здОрово!  :040:  Прочитала на одном дыхании и НЕ показалось, что много слов!

Спасибо тебе еще много-много раз!  :018:

----------


## Инна Р.

*pavluk*,
 вот тут посмотри.  В поисковик напиши: Штар .Не знаю, как песня называется - тут много их! http://music.ardor.ru/

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Помогите пожалуйста найти песню Яшки цыгана в исполнении группы "Штар". 2 дня потратила, но предлагается только видео версия с концерта "Зх-х разгуляй 2007", а в формате МП3 не могу найти. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.


*
Надюш, ну если видео нашлось!.... Наверняка оно не без звука :rolleyes: что мешает сделать МР3???*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Петр ты наше новое дарование по музыке может добавишь что-нибудь из музыкального опыта? Да это нарезки включаются...




*Пожалста! :wink:... Правда это из старого... давно уже "симптомы" не проводим.... Ну мож и сгодится  :rolleyes:*

1. 001 - СЕРДЦЕ.mp3
2. 002 - АМНЕЗИЯ.mp3 (558.5 КБ)
3. 003 - ОРЗ.mp3 (626.8 КБ)
4. 004 - АЛЛЕРГИЯ.mp3 (1.1 МБ)	
5. 005 - СЛУХ.mp3 (440.2 КБ)	
6. 006 - АЛКОГОЛЬ.mp3 (388.2 КБ)	
7. 007 - ОБЖОРСТВО.mp3 (447.4 КБ)	
8. 008 - ШИЗО.mp3 (1.3 МБ)
9. 009 - НЕРВНЫЙ ТИК.mp3 (1.2 МБ)	
10. В операционной.mp3 (340.9 КБ)	
11. И ТЕБЯ ВЫЛЕЧАТ и МЕНЯ ВЫЛЕЧАТ.mp3 (781.1 КБ)	

http://files.mail.ru/J8KR8X

[IMG]http://*********ru/938144.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Помогите пожалуйста найти песню Яшки цыгана в исполнении группы "Штар". 2 дня потратила, но предлагается только видео версия с концерта "Зх-х разгуляй 2007", а в формате МП3 не могу найти. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.





> Надюш, ну если видео нашлось!.... Наверняка оно не без звука что мешает сделать МР3???


*Ну вот уже готово! ... правда каТчество не оч.... ну какое уж на видео было... извиняйте!!! ... исправлять... нету времени...  :rolleyes:*
1. YAschka_zygan.mp3 (5.5 МБ)
2. Штар - Песня Яшки цыгана.mp3 (3.5 МБ)

*Воть сюда закинул:* http://files.mail.ru/NSF823

[IMG]http://*********ru/938144.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*Касатик*,кажется здесь http://script.mnog.ru/kakden.htm-календарь дат

----------


## Shusteer

*синтепон*,
kiss-За МЕДИКОВ,!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> -27 ноября веду корпоратив у медиков 2-3 часа.Сначало говорилось о 70 чел. Теперь уже 200!!!Я такие НИКОГДА не вела! Щё з ними робить?!!! Подскажите, будьте добреньки! Планирую тосты, кричалки-вопилки, 3 худ.номера самодеятельности (их же!) Но и то боюсь непросмотриться...Что делать, что делать, Лёлик!!!


*

Для медиков* 

Ночь (песенка врачей) - Бель

На  сцене 3 призрака дежурных врачей - поет хирург:
Свет! Озарял мою больную душу,
Нет! Покой мой снова был нарушен,
Бред! Но  на  работу я  опять сюда попал,
О, ты больница, разве я  тебя желал,

Мой тяжкий крест - больных людей опять спасать,
А  сам такой, что в  пору тоже умирать,
Тень!
Тень от  руки и  истощенный организм,
К  такому горю так непросто отнестись,
Больной, когда ж  ты  вечный обретешь покой,
Ну  и  зачем сдалась мне эта ночь с  тобой?

(Выходит реаниматолог :)

Рай! Обещали мне когда пришел  я,
Ай! Ну  оказалось все так плохо,
Край! Здесь край оживших от  чего-то мертвецов,
Старушек разных, вредных очень старичков,
Но  словно шустрым бесом снова одержим,
Я  подхожу опять к  бессчувственным больным,
Дым!
Дым хлорки снова разъедает мне глаза,
Здесь все так плохо, все так плохо как вчера,
Больной, когда ж  ты  вечный обретешь покой,
Ну  и  зачем сдалась мне эта ночь с  тобой?

(На сцену выходит гинеколог:)

Сон, ты  была мой сон, мечта-больница,
Стон, опять в  приемном роженица,
Он, проник сквозь этажи и  вот теперь опять,
Чужих детей на  белый свет всю ночь рожать.
И  так всегда никто не  в силах  мне помочь,
И  как дежурство это все же превозмочь?
Ночь!
Ты бесконечна, удивительно длина,
И  создана специально только для  врача,
И  даже в  смерти мне не  обрести покой,
Абортов жертвы заберут меня с  собой.

(Все трое поют, взывая в зрительный зал:)

И  эта ночь, как рок, проклятие мое,
Оёёёёёёёёёёёёё
Ё!
И  не  поможет даже ценный нам совет,
Придется горбиться еще десяток лет,
И  всем врачам хотим мы передать привет,
Что лучше в  поликлинике сидеть, корпеть
Вам наш совет.
(Овации.)

[IMG]http://*********ru/938144.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Оль.... вот ышо!..... :wink: :Aga:     Включай фонограмму  :Ha: ... и пусть поют твои медики :biggrin:

*Больной (песенка медсестёр) Апина - Бухгалтер
 (Поют три медсестры, сзади танцуют три парня в больничных пижамах)


Работать нравиться сестрой в  своей больнице,
И  ночь любимое занятие моё,
Люблю проведать я  любимого больного,
Пускай об  этом не  узнает и  никто.
Оставлю всех своих подружек, кавалеров,
Что песенки мои все знают наизусть,
Не  иностранец он, не  сын миллионера -

Больной простой да  ну, да  ну  и  пусть...
Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
А  счастье будет, если есть в  душе покой.
Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
Зато родной, зато, зато, весь мой.

Приду в  холодную и  пыльную палату,
И  разложу шприцы, таблетки на  столе,
Откину теплое в  сторонку одеяло,
Сейчас он будет думать только обо  мне.
Возьму я  в  руку шприц - лекарством он заполнен,
И  размахнусь усталою своей рукой,
Ему плевать на  это, лишь бы  днем и  ночью,
Я  пела эту песенку о  нем...

Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
А  счастье будет, если есть в  душе покой.
Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
Зато родной, зато, зато, весь мой.

Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
А  счастье будет, если есть в  душе покой.
Больной, любимый, мой больной,
Вот ты  какой - такой простой,
Больной, ты  милый, мой больной,
Зато родной, зато, зато, весь мой.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/938144.gif[/IMG]

[B_]Надежда_

Светит незнакомая звезда,
Очень ярко светит, но не греет,
Чтоб опять с тобой? - Да никогда!
Не хватало только гонореи…

Здесь у нас медсестры и врачи,
Здесь у нас холодные котлеты,
Здесь любого могут залечить,
А надежды вылечиться нету.

Надежда осталась одна,
Что болячка - награда за смелость,
В продаже довольно вина,
Чтоб лучше в компании пелось!

Пусть допить по-прежнему нельзя,
То, что мы когда-то не допили.
Красные усталые глаза,
От того, что мы так много пили...

Надо только выучиться ждать,-
Путь до излеченья очень длинный,
Нет совсем охоты получать
В бедный зад кубы пенициллина…

Надежда осталась одна,
Что болячка - награда за смелость,
В продаже довольно вина,
Чтоб лучше в компании пелось![/B]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ребятки, ткните меня носом, или может у кого что есть ко Дню Энергетика, очень очень надо!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ребятки, ткните меня носом, или может у кого что есть ко Дню Энергетика, очень очень надо!


*Воть...!*  :flower:   :Oj:  kuku   :Pivo:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?p=2503212

[IMG]http://*********ru/938144.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Jenik25

Коллеги, а нет ли у кого песен хороших с именами Денис (в женском исполнении) и Ольга (в мужском исполнении), про Ольгу есть приличная у меня только Олечка-технополечка, но как-то слова "я сегодня парень холостой" мне не нравятся. Спасибо заранее!
почта jenik25@mail.ru

----------


## Ольга-63

Буйнов - Олечка
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=4099683

----------


## Ольга-63

Сладкий сон - Оля
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=4099693

----------


## Курица

> про Ольгу есть приличная у меня только Олечка-технополечка, но как-то слова "я сегодня парень холостой" мне не нравятся. Спасибо заранее!


Н а р е з к и :
http:/*************.com/files/f7nc869q6 - Ольга, мы были молоды, и только...
http:/*************.com/files/luj5ys21y - Оля, ты так красива, давным -давно понять пора, как я люблю...
http:/*************.com/files/nl750plhc - О-ля-ля-Оля, девчонка, ты-конфетка...
http:/*************.com/files/bdvhj9koh - ВСЯ песня "Простая девчонка по имени Оля"

----------


## Helga597

Девочки и маЛчики! сегодня свадьба у оч значимых для меня людей! Танюшка, ты весьма кстати выложила песТни про Олек!  :Ok:  :flower:   Завтрашнюю, точнее, сегодняшнею невесту зовут Оля, а жениха - Евгений!  есть что-ниТЬ о нем приличное? Заранее благодарна! :flower:

----------


## pavluk

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Не могу поверить, что это возможно.... С вашей помощью, коллеги, нашелся Яшка-цыган в исполнении группы "Штар", а я ведь от отчаяния написала эту просьбу... Огромное спасибо Ежику, Петру, Марине Поткиной. А компьютерным талантом Петра и его готовность всегда прийти на помощь, я не перестаю восхищаться. По сравнению с вами я просто "Чайник" в компьютерных технологиях. Но чем смогу, тем буду помогать.

----------


## синтепон

> Коллеги, а нет ли у кого песен хороших с именами Денис (в женском исполнении) и Ольга (в мужском исполнении),


вот что нашлось-
Знаки Ольга 
Дельфин Ольга 
Кресс Ольга 
Маркин Ольга 
Ю. Сидоряк Ольга 
Мельница Ольга

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> А компьютерным талантом Петра и его готовность всегда прийти на помощь, я не перестаю восхищаться


*Ой... Надюш.... .... ну засмущала прям.... СпасибкА*  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/63153.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## синтепон

> Коллеги, а нет ли у кого песен хороших с именами Денис (в женском исполнении) и Ольга (в мужском исполнении)


про дениску поют мурзилки интернешнл-"поедем,ДЕНИСКА, кататься.
А про Олю есть песня Осина Евгения- Оленька. :Ok:

----------


## pavluk

> Девочки и маЛчики! сегодня свадьба у оч значимых для меня людей! Танюшка, ты весьма кстати выложила песТни про Олек!   Завтрашнюю, точнее, сегодняшнею невесту зовут Оля, а жениха - Евгений!  есть что-ниТЬ о нем приличное? Заранее благодарна!


  Оля в МУЗГРУЗ.РУ более 180 песен про Женек (набери Женька и тебе выдадут) может что нибудь выберешь. УДАЧИ!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Оля в МУЗГРУЗ.РУ более 180 песен про Женек (набери Женька и тебе выдадут) может что нибудь выберешь. УДАЧИ!!


 :Ok: :rolleyes:....* а говорила...*




> я просто "Чайник"


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

*Jenik25*,
*Helga597*,
 Девочки! Привет. Про Оль песен много, а вот ПРИЛИЧНЫХ про Дениса всего одна и та в исполнении "Фактор-2", т.е. в мужском. И про Евгения тоже только одна НОРМАЛЬНАЯ, из мною прослушенных. Так что от перетанцовки я отказалась для пар с такими именами. Просто про Ольгу спел Арсен (песню В. Маркина) в течение вечера, а про Дениса поставили во время дискотеки. Фурор общий!!! Им было приятно.

----------


## Ларико

Хотя перетанцовочки имеются, сейчас пришлю. Женечка, ты просто кое что заменишь.

----------


## Тира

Ребята,дорогие форумчане!!Я уже задавала этот вопрос в теме"ряженные и костюмированные",но никто не откликнулся!Может здесь кто услышит!! Где можно купить маски политиков??? Может быть кому,то они уже не нужны и просто лежат без дела???

----------


## Ольга-63

Только вчера у нас в Самаре, в магазине приколов, видела маски Путина и Брежнева.

----------


## pavluk

> :rolleyes:....* а говорила...*
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Петр, а как бы открыть твою папочку "Снегурка - путана"? У меня есть свой вариант на эту тему. Может обменяемся?:wink:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Петр, а как бы открыть твою папочку "Снегурка - путана"? У меня есть свой вариант на эту тему. Может обменяемся?:wink:


*ОК... согласен! :wink:.... условия в личке!* :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Jenik25

*Ольга-63, Татьяна (Курица), Синтепон, Лариса (Ларико-2009),* спасибо за помощь!
Ну, его, Дениса... Нет, так нет. Я в таком случае универсальный момент ставлю "Ты умеешь покорить лучше всех"
А вот про Олю понравился припев "О-ля-ля, Оля, девчонка ты конфетка" Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## Kley

*Jenik25*,
 Женя, есть у "Мурзилок" песня "Поедем, Дениска, кататься". Вот она, может пригодится...
http://files.mail.ru/XUL0F2


Девочки, может кто богат перетанцовкой для Виктора и Ани?

----------


## tataluna

*Очень очень срочно нужна помощ*!

сегодня должна закончить слайд шоу в (муве макере)

Подскажите как убрать или заменить черный фон за фотографиями?

Братцы выручайте!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем привет! и я тоже за советом и помощью в очередь... Скоро корпоратив у ветеринаров, очень нужны конкурсы где бы задействованы были животные, помогите пожалуйста советом. сказки типо "Репки" они не хотят, говорят всё это уже было. Хочу провести конкурс, здесь увидела, про "животную любовь". сделаю "угадай мелодию" про животных, а вот больше ничего пока не лезет. очень жду ваших советов, каждая идея на вес золота, заранее спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *Очень очень срочно нужна помощ*!
> 
> сегодня должна закончить слайд шоу в (муве макере)
> 
> Подскажите как убрать или заменить черный фон за фотографиями?
> 
> Братцы выручайте!


Я  искала  методом  ТЫКА  в  другой  программе.

На  левой  панели  выбирая  функции  наткнулась  на  "смену  фона",  причем  там  палитра  огромная.

Не  уверена,  что  помогла,  но  хоть  попыталась ))))

----------


## tataluna

Ещё просьба бывают ли песни про пожарных?
поделитесь  если есть:smile: :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Всем привет! и я тоже за советом и помощью в очередь... Скоро корпоратив у ветеринаров, очень нужны конкурсы где бы задействованы были животные, помогите пожалуйста советом. сказки типо "Репки" они не хотят, говорят всё это уже было. Хочу провести конкурс, здесь увидела, про "животную любовь". сделаю "угадай мелодию" про животных, а вот больше ничего пока не лезет. очень жду ваших советов, каждая идея на вес золота, заранее спасибо!!!:smile:


Можно  попробовать  сыграть  в  "крокодила"  или  Кенгуру.

"крокодил"- это  когда  изображают  животных  пантомимой,  а  зрители  угадывают.

А  "Кенгуру" -  это  подстава.

Выбираете  жертву  и  просите  её  изобразить КЕНГУРУ.

А  зрителям  говорите,  что  человек  сейчас  будет  изображать  Кенгуру,  но  вы  называйте  любых  других  животных  и  ни  в  коем  случае  не  называйте "Кенгуру"

----------


## tataluna

Оля когда у тебя Ветеринары? у меня 27 ноября сегодня очень занята,  срочно готовлюсь к юбилею, освобожусь поделюсь чем есть:smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Девочки!  Меня  озадачили.Пригласили  вести  новогодний  корпорат  у  ДАЛЬНОБОЙЩИКОВ.

Мероприятие  будет  проходить  в  помещении,  где  они   спят,  а  на  столах  не  будет  алкоголя.  ТРЕЗВЫЕ  ДАЛЬНОБОЙЩИКИ  В  СПАЛЬНЕ.

Мало  того,  Это  ФУРШЕТ!  Стульев  тоже  не  будет.

Что  с  ними  делать?

----------


## tataluna

А может и не надо черный фон удалять? Дело в том , что я с проектором буду работать впервые. Кто работал подскажите. если на мониторе за фото черный фон, будет ли он черным на экране?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> А может и не надо черный фон удалять? Дело в том , что я с проектором буду работать впервые. Кто работал подскажите. если на мониторе за фото черный фон, будет ли он черным на экране?


Фон  будет  черным,  к  сожалению.

----------


## Уралочка

> Ещё просьба бывают ли песни про пожарных?
> поделитесь  если есть:smile:


Лови, на почту кинула. (правда детская):wink:

----------


## pavluk

> *ОК... согласен! :wink:.... условия в личке!* :biggrin:


Петр загляни в почтовый ящик я тебе кое что отправила. А с твоей Снегуркой Путаной не могу разобраться. Не скачивается до конца, выдает
ошибку. http://forum.in-ku.com/images/smilies/frown.gif И я так понимаю. что там ссылка на видео материал. а есть в формате МП3? Если есть вышли пожалуйста в личку.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Можно попробовать сыграть в "крокодила" или Кенгуру.


можно "брачные танцы" животных. Сначала делаем прически - типа прихорашиваемся к ухаживанию (на короткие волосы - много резинок, на длинные я делала косу как у Юлии Тимашенко, мужчины смотрятся с этой косой отпадно!) Затем загадывать животное и говорить его на ухо исполняющему. Он должен его изобразить - танцем, пантомимой, мимикой лица, но только без звука (загадывала разных - и льва, и обезьяну, и павлина, и орла, и бобра, и динозавра и так далее - главное, попытаться в своем танце произвести впечатление благоприятное на противоположный пол, то есть понравиться!)  отгадавшие набирают бонусные баллы, они могут быть в виде маленьких игрушек-брелочков с разными зверушками или в виде магнитиков. Кто больше всех наберёт баллов - получает главный приз. Также приз получают исполнители роли "животных" (самый эмоциональный, самый весёлый, самый еще какой-нибудь)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*tataluna*,
песенки про пожарных штук 10... лови
!http:/*************.com/files/1nryz862l  и еще
http:/*************.com/files/n9cahygwt
Юля

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> И я так понимаю. что там ссылка на видео материал. а есть в формате МП3? Если есть вышли пожалуйста в личку.


_Да это и есть видео... смысл в МР3 ... это же смотреть надо! ... ссылка работает!.... Снегурка-путана )).rar (75.0 МБ)... проверил
Воть:_ http://files.mail.ru/2NYJEI

----------


## pavluk

> Всем привет! и я тоже за советом и помощью в очередь... Скоро корпоратив у ветеринаров, очень нужны конкурсы где бы задействованы были животные, помогите пожалуйста советом. сказки типо "Репки" они не хотят, говорят всё это уже было. Хочу провести конкурс, здесь увидела, про "животную любовь". сделаю "угадай мелодию" про животных, а вот больше ничего пока не лезет. очень жду ваших советов, каждая идея на вес золота, заранее спасибо!!!:smile:


Может пригодиться о любви на примере животных. 
ТОСТ
Однажды бык мартышку повстречал,
Красой ее сражен был наповал:
«Ну до чего же хороша чертовка!
Стройна, изящна, задом вертит ловко.
А весела! Без устали хохочет!
И сексуальна — просто нету мочи!»
Но, пообщавшись с ней с минуту робко.
Бык понял, что она — увы — глупа,
как пробка
И зла к тому ж — заводится с полслова,
Куда сварливей, чем его корова.
 На личико немного старовата,
 И тонок хвост, и сисек маловато. (конечно переделать слово)
 И, покачав уныло головой, 
Бык тотчас же отправился домой.
Так выпьем же, друзья, 
За то, чтоб жены наши 
Казались нам всегда 
Любых мартышек краше!

----------


## optimistka17

> ТОСТ
> Однажды бык мартышку повстречал,
> Красой ее сражен был наповал:
> «Ну до чего же хороша чертовка!
> Стройна, изящна, задом вертит ловко.
> А весела! Без устали хохочет!
> И сексуальна — просто нету мочи!»
> Но, пообщавшись с ней с минуту робко.
> Бык понял, что она — увы — глупа,
> ...


Взялась переделывать одну строчку, да не удержалась и на свой вкус откорректировала еще чуть- чуть... Для чего? Не знаю.. Надеюсь автор не в обиде...:biggrin:

Однажды бык мартышку повстречал,
Красой ее сражен был наповал:
«Ну до чего же хороша чертовка!
Стройна, изящна, задом вертит ловко.
А весела! Без устали хохочет!
И сексуальна — просто нету мочи!»
Но, пообщавшись с ней с минуту робко.
Бык понял, что она,увы,глупа,как пробка
И зла к тому ж — заводится с полслова,
Куда сварливей, чем его корова.
Лицо в морщинах,значит,- старовата,
Обнимешь грудь и вывод- маловато.
О чем общаться, коль ни бе  ни ме...
Внимание приковано к себе
Хоть руки шаловливы, но к себе гребет
И что попало сразу тянет в рот...
Да, покачав уныло головой, 
Бык тотчас же отправился домой.
Ведь дома ждет любимая Корова,
А что ей надо? Ласковое слово
Я предлагаю, выпьем же, друзья, 
За то, что есть у нас любимая  семья 
Да и за то, чтоб жены наши 
Любых мартышек  оставались краше!
Увидев зад чужой и чудо-ножки,
Чтоб не спешили мы налево по дорожке...

----------

Ольгия (29.12.2019)

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Повторю  свою  просьбу:  может  кто  подскажет,  что  делать  с  трезвыми  дальнобойщиками?

----------


## optimistka17

> может кто подскажет, что делать с трезвыми дальнобойщиками?


То же, что и с любыми водителями...
-Из народа сотворить автомобиль будущего... Что в машине главное? да, мотор, идите сюда, будете мотором. А чтоб машина поехала, что необходимо? И так далее, пока не сотворим конструкцию...Залили бензином( заправка воображаемая ), подали сигнал и поехали
-Хочешь,- проведи конкурс- подкатить машинку...(это когда ленточка на карандаш наматывается, а машинка подкатиывается...Две пары нужны с карандашами и машинками...)
-Закончи фразу,- включи песенки автомобильной тематике и обрывай в неожиданном  месте.
-Паёк в дорогу. Два  пустых коробка вручила и пусть собирают универсальный паек, чтоб не только сытно, но и красиво получилось.
-Собиралкой может быть не только паёк, но и аптечка водителя и т.д....
-Обойти кегли(заодно и посмотрим уровень водительского мастерства...)Пусть это будет тестом на трезвость..
Это первое, что сразу пришло в голову...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Спасибо,  но  теста   на  трезвость  быть  не  может - вечер  БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬНЫЙ!!!!!!

Ещё  и  фуршет.  Поджилки  трясутся.

----------


## Лучик Дон

Ксения, я бы ещё провела мед.осмотр водителей перед рейсом ( у них так всегда делается). Есть же у нас папочка Диагнозы, вот и поставь на каждого нарезку сос воими комментариями. Напиши мне в личку, когда тебе это нужно, если не сегодня-завтра, постараюсь помочь с нарезками.

----------


## Лучик Дон

По поводу теста на трезвость. Люда дала много идей и все они правильны, в том числе и тест. Я бы посоветовала тебе не привязываться конкретно к данному банкету. Помнишь, как в пионерских лагерях был 1 день самоуправления. Тогда дети сами становились взрослыми. так вот, создай им один рабочий день, но на новый лад, т.е., с юмором нарушая все правила: сами создают идеальную машину, автобус ( Люда объяснила), может какой-то водительский сленг от них услышишь, мол, а как по вашему гаишник? и т.д. Надеюсь не сумбурно объяснила, т.к. спешу, убегаю в гости.

----------


## МКШВ

> Всем привет! и я тоже за советом и помощью в очередь... Скоро корпоратив у ветеринаров, очень нужны конкурсы где бы задействованы были животные, помогите пожалуйста советом. сказки типо "Репки" они не хотят, говорят всё это уже было. Хочу провести конкурс, здесь увидела, про "животную любовь". сделаю "угадай мелодию" про животных, а вот больше ничего пока не лезет. очень жду ваших советов, каждая идея на вес золота, заранее спасибо!!!


*ОленькаАрт*, очень часто проводят шуточные предсказания по гороскопам разным. Но ведь Восточный гороскоп - это Сплошные Зверьки! Например, такие предсказания может сделать Астролог-Ветеринар: кто родился в год Крысы? - Вам совет даем простой - Берегите хвостик свой и т.д. (типа того...)
А еще в основу концепции праздника можно заложить темку фильма "Эйс Вентура - розыск домашних животных"... Помните героя Джима Керри? Он ведь им - коллега в какой-то степени! И типаж яркий - может праздник вести! Там же весь фильм дельфина по имени Снежинка (или Снежок) искали ... Ну, и поехали... Дельфин надувной.... ему помогли героические ветеринары! 
Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

Ксения, тест на трезвость-название условное... 
Это же может быть просто обычная проверка  водительского мастерства. Ну назови в конце концов-*Кто же профи*? А ну-как змейкой преодолей преграду...
 Попробуй придумать какой-то рисовальный конкурс, пусть создадут , к примеру новый запрещающий знак ( можно и темы,названия этих знаков указать...)
-ещё конкурс Вовнутрь воздушного шарика помещаем букву. Лопнули шар, узнали букву и *на эту букву* называем  *марки автомобилей...*

----------


## Айсидора

> *Айсидора*,
>  "Колобок" - застраховать свою жизнь! Если бы колобок был застрахован, то закончилось бы всё не так....
> "Репку" вытащили из долговой ямы! Если бы была застрахована, то не попала бы туда...
> "Курочка Ряба" - даже мышка хвостиком не махала, потому, что мышка - страховой агент...
> Чушь какую-то несу....


Спасибо Всем, кто откликнулся!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Сказку для страховой написала Елена Телегина

Разказчик.
Тили-тили тили бом
Есть на свете кошкин дом
Ставеньки резные окна расписные
Дом не мал и не велик
Но красив, да просто шик.
В домике богатств не счесть:
Есть ковер. И книги есть
Телевизор, пианино
И стиральная машина.

Во дворе гараж стоит
На замок гараж закрыт
Охраняет тот замок
Черно-белый воронок.
Он от дедушки остался
Тот на нем давно катался.

У кошки дворник старый жил
Василий, за добром  следил.
Послушен был, но очень стар
И часто просто крепко спал.

Кошка.
Кто там стучится у ворот,
Василий, кто пришел?
Василий.
Хозяйка, страховой агент
На огонек зашел.
Кошка.
Не звали в гости мы его.
Сейчас как раз не до него.
Не ждем гостей незваных
Друзей зовем желанных

Мой дом не нужно страховать
Ему и всем пора понять.
Замки стальные у меня.
А дверь – надежная броня!

Охранник есть, Василий-кот.
Никто без спросу не пройдет.
Ну, вам понятен мой ответ?
Я говорю страховке – нет!
Разказчик.
К богатой кошке гость пришел,
Известный в городе козел
С женой седой и строгой,
Козою длиннорогой.

Петух явился боевой,
За петухом наседка,
И в мягкой шали, пуховой
Пришла свинья соседка.
Петух.
Сейчас пришли мы впятером
Взглянуть на ваш чудесный дом.
О нем весь город говорит
Кошка.
Мой дом для вас всегда открыт!
Здесь у меня столовая
Вся мебель в ней дубовая
Направо шкаф, мои друзья
Я вешаю в нем платья
Налево спаленка моя
С лежанкой и кроватью.
Коза.
Какой чудесный кошкин дом
Мы посетили впятером.
Курица.
Уютней в мире нет гнезда
Петух.
О да, курятник хоть куда.
Кошка.
Друзья, спасибо что пришли
Мы чудно вечер провели
Спасибо за компанию
Прощайте, до свидания.
Разказчик.
Вернулся кот Василий
 и кошка вслед за ним
и вдруг заголосили
- пожар! Горим! Горим!
Петух.
С треском, щелканьем и громом
Встал огонь над новым домом,
Озирается кругом,
Машет  красным рукавом.
Курица.
Тили-тили-тили бом
Загорелся кошкин дом.
Тут же рухнул кошкин дом
Погорел со всем добром!
Кошка.
Где теперь мы будем жить?
Василий.
Что я буду сторожить
Черный дым по ветру стелется
Плачет кошка погорелица…
Кошка.
Нет ни дома, ни двора,
Ни подушки, ни ковра!
Курица.
Надо было не зевать
Дом свой сразу страховать.
Петух.
Телевизор, пианино.
 И стиральную машину
Козел.
Книги, шторы и ковер
Пылесос. Старинный стол.
Коза.
Дедушкин автомобиль.
Превратились вещи в пыль.
Свинья.
Дома нет, и нет добра.
Кошка глупая была.

Не плакала б и не кричала
Если б дом застраховала.
Кошка.
Да, друзья, ошиблась я.
Без страховки здесь нельзя.
Застрахую я теперь:
Дом, гараж, машину дверь,
Книги. Шторы, стол, ковер,
Патефон, картины, пол.


Застрахую от пожара, урагана и дождя.
От больших землетрясений,
Забывать о них нельзя.
От града, страшных наводнений.
От мошенников, воров,
От народных от волнений
Будь ты ко всему готов.

Будешь ты всегда спокоен
Ночью счастлив, счастлив днем
Будет дом всегда в порядке
Застрахован если он.

----------


## pavluk

> Взялась переделывать одну строчку, да не удержалась и на свой вкус откорректировала еще чуть- чуть... Для чего? Не знаю.. Надеюсь автор не в обиде...:biggrin:
> 
> Однажды бык мартышку повстречал,
> Красой ее сражен был наповал:
> «Ну до чего же хороша чертовка!
> Стройна, изящна, задом вертит ловко.
> А весела! Без устали хохочет!
> И сексуальна — просто нету мочи!»
> Но, пообщавшись с ней с минуту робко.
> ...


Людмила, Вы как всегда на высоте :Ok:  Классики отдыхают!!!:smile:

----------


## МКШВ

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,



> Повторю  свою  просьбу:  может  кто  подскажет,  что  делать  с  трезвыми  дальнобойщиками?


А еще можно в течение всего вечера включать позывные "Дорожного радио", каким-то произвольным образом выбирать гостя (быстренько) - и предоставлять ему возможность "передать привет" (сказать тост, слова хорошие...) присутствующим, семье (ведь люди новый год не дома встречают). Потом он "заказывает" песню - и Песня Звучит! Удачи!

----------


## pavluk

> Повторю  свою  просьбу:  может  кто  подскажет,  что  делать  с  трезвыми  дальнобойщиками?


-конкурс пантомимы кто как на какой машине ездит.
Машины - ОКА, Старый Москвич, Мерседес, БЕЛАЗ" (Если обставить прикольной озвучкой может быть прикольно)
 - кто назовёт больше предметов, которые водитель хранит в бардачке.
Тост:
Мы ходим и ездим под богом,
По гулким шоссе колесим
И помним: за тех, кто в дороге
Издревле был тост на Руси,
Кто в слякоть, в морозы, в ненастье
Несётся, отчаян и лих.
Не пьём за шофёрское счастье,
А молимся будто за них.
Традиций хороших немного,
А лучше попробуй, найди!
И пьём мы за тех. Кто в дороге,
За тех, кто сегодня в пути…

----------


## Курица

> Ещё просьба бывают ли песни про пожарных


Наткнулась на ТЕКСт старой песенки про влюбленного пожарного:
Слова С. Смирнова.
Музыка Б. Мокроусова
Отчего, почему
Грустно парню одному?
Не сидятся, не ложится.
Не гуляется ему.
Потерял он покой.
На себя махнул рукой.
Ой, как трудно человеку
В ситуации такой!

Нет дыма без огня,
Ты в сердце у меня
И я, как таковой,
Буквально сам не свой.
Ты, ласточка моя,
Ты зорька ясная.
Ты в общем самая
Огнеопасная!

Не серчай, не спеши,
Объясниться разреши.
Твои очи, между прочим,
Просто дивно хороши.
Я печаль пью до дна,
Я хмелею без вина,
И в иоем воображеньи
Неизменно ты одна.

Нет дыма без огня,
Ты в сердце у меня.
И я, как таковой,
Буквально сам не свой.
Ты ласточка моя,
Ты зорька ясная,
Ты в общем самая
Огнеопасная!

Ты рукой не маши,
Как тут быть-сама реши
Обрати свое вниманье
На пожар моей души!
От тебя в стороне
Я горю наедине.
Никакой огнетушитель
Не поможет больше мне!
Нет дыма без огня,
Ты в сердце у меня.
И я, как таковой,
Буквально сам не свой
Ты ласточка моя,
Ты зорька ясная,
Ты в общем самая
Огнеопасная!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ксюша, вообще то они выпить любят... дальнобойщики. Народ веселый. Может  им фуршет накрывают, а выпить они в баре купят???

----------


## maknata

Ребят, да чё вы так боитесь трезвых дальнобойщиков? Я когда то вела корпоратив, где половине водителей на следующий день надо было в рейс выходить. Естессно они не пили. Ну и что? Отрывались не хуже пьяных жён:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

У меня проблема. Корпоратив рыночников заказал...эротические конкурсы! Кто может,помогите! Пожалуйста!!!:frown:

----------


## optimistka17

> заказал...эротические конкурсы!


 Наташа,да иди в тему "*Конкурсы, которые проводить нельзя..."*там этого добра- пруд пруди....:rolleyes:

----------


## Гвиола

*optimistka17*,Люда,я такое не провожу. Мне нужны не пошлые,а эротические конкурсы.

----------


## optimistka17

> Мне нужны не пошлые,а эротические конкурсы.


 Наташа, там не только пошлые, там и *эротические* конкурсы есть, не отметай все подряд...
В свое время , благодаря Инне (Ёжик- спасибо очередной раз) я ввела в обиход конкурс, когда мужчины под эротичную музыку снимают кружевные подвязки со своей талии. Как правило это просто красиво...
 При всей своей нелюбви к пошлости и я порой провожу конкурс "Слоники" 
 Какой он,- эротичный или пошлый.. А это как подать...

 А *застегнуть пуговку в петельку*,-это как? 
Да, провожу этот конкурс не чаще одного раза в год... Но провожу... Разумеется уходя от пошлости...
 Вот и коллеги, кто диск с моим ведением смотрел почему-то захотели ввести его в свою практику... Хотя для меня он как бельмо в глазу...Не моё...

----------


## Уралочка

> У меня проблема. Корпоратив рыночников заказал...эротические конкурсы! Кто может,помогите! Пожалуйста!!!:frown:


Наташ, может быть "эротический паровозик" подойдёт?!
Извиняюсь, если где то было, но я его уже давно провожу.

Все встают паровозиком и под музыку двигаются.
Когда муз.заканчивается, объявляешь станцию обнимальную - все обнимаются друг с другом. 
Затем снова двигаются и следующая станция целовальная.....

Но... потом станция будет раздевальная, где только мужчины эротичным способом по очереди снимают любую вещь с себя(но не повторяться на счёт вещи...) и кладут на стульчик, который стоит в середине зала.

Затем можно паровозику ещё раз проехаться, но.. следующая остановка будет подбиральной,т.е, женщины эротично подходя к стульчику под музыку по очереди берут любую вещь....

в заключении... дамы возвращают эту вещь владельцу и танцуют медленный танец с ним...
(снимали и галстуки, и носки, и брюки - чего только не было...но...народу нравилось, а желание клиентов - закон)

Надеюсь что то понятно из моей писанины:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа: Поп -  группа, например. Поцелуйные конкурсы, танцы с резинкой. Парные танцы - музыка остановилась, кричи задание для следующего отрывка: прижались спинами там, потом коленками сцепились, потом в поцелуе слились - и так они должны танцевать весь следующий отрывок. Вкладываем деньги в банк (мужики на себе прячут, дамы ищут), только для эротики деньги должны быть настоящими и обязательное условие искать красиво под музыку (естесственно под стриптизную музыку)... а вообще будь готова к тому, что они имели ввиду именно те конкурсы, за которыми тебя Люда посылала. 100%  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола*,



> Мне нужны не пошлые,а эротические конкурсы.


Желание твоих клиентов можно отдать им же на откуп....:smile:

*Игра «Фанты»*

На вечеринке всем раздаются по два (три) бумажных листочка, *все пишут на них свои желания*. Например, «Поцеловать своего соседа справа в коленку» или «Станцевать стриптиз». Далее эти бумажки сворачивают в трубочки и засовывают в бутылочку или баклажку из под Колы, садятся в круг и играют в бутылочку, на кого покажет горлышко тот достает одну бумажку, читает желание, написанное на ней и выполняет его!!!!! Желания у всех в меру своей испорченности!!! 



*Конкурс поцелуев*

Кавалерам нужно поцеловать девушку в определенную часть тела и назвать ее. Например, первый целует в щечку и говорит: «Я целую (Машеньку) в щечку!». Это значит, что остальные кавалеры уже не могут целовать в щечку. Следующий целует, допустим, в руку и говорит: «Я целую (Машеньку) в руку». Значит остальные партнеры уже не могут целовать ни в щечку, ни в руку и т. д. К концу конкурса девушка будет зацелована во все части тела. Проигрывает тот кавалер, которому уже будет не куда целовать.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Ксюша, вообще то они выпить любят... дальнобойщики. Народ веселый. Может  им фуршет накрывают, а выпить они в баре купят???


Иннуся,  им  принципиально  выпивку  не  дадут.  Вот,  я  волнуюсь,  что  они, как  тараканы  по  углам  ныкаться  будут.  Или  всё  время  убегать  к  заначке )))

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,спасибо,что откликнулись. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*tataluna*,
На этой страничке - песни по профессиям. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126810   там и пожарные есть

----------


## optimistka17

> я порой провожу конкурс "Слоники" 
> Какой он,- эротичный или пошлый.. А это как подать...


 Получила в личке вопрос,на который даю ответ здесь...
 Конкурс этот проводят аниматоры в Турции... Но я его увидела у другого ведущего у нас в городе и некоторое время считала, что это его ноу-хау... да не в этом дело...
 Итак, спрашиваю, кто любит путешествовать? "Жертвы",имевшие неосторожность сказать *я*, мне и нужны...
 Спрашиваю, доводилось ли бывать  *в Индии*? Естесственно , нет... А сейчас побываете... Но только там вряд ли вы будете ездить на привычных маршрутках. Там у вас будет возможность *оседлать слона*... Почуствуйте себя верхом на слоне, повязав вот эти фартуки...
Слон у вас послушный и он поможет доставить к молодым вот этот воображаемый мешок с золотом.. ( на полу - воздушные шары разных цветов в соответствии с цветом фартука...)
Управляйте хоботом своего слона и вперед , к молодым...
Далее по желанию жениха можно вывести его в центр зала и вокруг парни,верхом на слониках ,танцуют идийский танец Джими-Джими...

С моей стороны- никакой пошлости... А можно подать как новый вид спорта *Слонобол.* так моя Лиля обычно делает... Говорит, что вместо клюшек-хобот. И забиваем гол...

----------


## Helga597

Я так и думала, что ты даешь приличную подводочку! И ... :biggrin::eek: :Oj:  У народа смятение чуЙств!  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые, перетанцовкой сейчас озадачена:eek:: *ЯНА И АЛЕКСЕЙ...*Если кто богат нарезками на эти имена-не сочтите за труд-киньте ссылочку или на эл.адрез НАРЕЗКИ(если песни целиком, то готова принять их названия-рЭзать умею)

у меня есть "Яна-Яна-Яночка, брюнеточка,смугляночка"-но это совсем не типаж моей невесты...

Ещё проблема-мама жениха-*ТАСЯ*...Есть у кого-нибудь это экзотическое имя в нарезках???

Заранее-благодарю отозвавшихся. :Aga:

----------


## Наталюшка

*Курица*,
здесь есть Алексеи http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic4862.html
здесь Яны http://djesforum.ru/forum/topic14354.html

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Повторю свою просьбу: может кто подскажет, что делать с трезвыми дальнобойщиками?


Ксюш... да напои ты их  :Aga:  :Pivo: ... и все дела! :biggrin:

_Здесь где-то конкурс был "Машинки" ... сейчас гляну... брошу ссылочку :wink:_

*Вот, отыскал (пост 51):* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EA1999&page=4
*Уже проводили на трех праздниках... публике нравица!! 

Спасибо Юле!*

----------


## Наталюшка

> Ещё проблема-мама жениха-ТАСЯ..


http://files.wyw.ru/3686681 только там не Тася а Тая (в поисковике они на Таисии стояли)..
есть еще песня М. Шелега Таисия, но ссылка устарела... а в инете просто найти не могу

----------


## Курица

*Наталюшка*,



> там не Тася а Тая (в поисковике они на Таисии стояли)..
> есть еще песня М. Шелега Таисия, но ссылка устарела... а в инете просто найти не могу


спасибо тебе БОЛЬШУУУУУУУЩЕЕ!!! :flower: , я сама это уже накопала по твоей ссылочке...Сайт классный, нам без этой колоссальной работы искать имена совсем непросто, а там всё на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой, правда, региться надо. 

*Всем советую занести в Закладки эту страничку!!!*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> У меня проблема. Корпоратив рыночников заказал...эротические конкурсы! Кто может,помогите! Пожалуйста!!!:frown:


_Может и выберешь чего!... Там тьма этих конкурсов... _ 

http://www.prazdnitsa.ru/content/piq...petitions.html

----------


## Тира

[QUOTE=ОленькаАрт]Всем привет! и я тоже за советом и помощью в очередь... Скоро корпоратив у ветеринаров, очень нужны конкурсы где бы задействованы были животные, помогите пожалуйста советом. сказки типо "Репки" они не хотят, говорят всё это уже было. Хочу провести конкурс, здесь увидела, про "животную любовь". сделаю "угадай мелодию" про животных, а вот больше ничего пока не лезет. очень жду ваших советов, каждая идея на вес золота, заранее спасибо!!!

[/QUOTE     
В теме "Новый год" была сказка,о том,как спорили года о том,кто будет следующий.Каждый год -это какой нибудь зверь.Может это подойдёт!

----------


## skomorox

> может быть "эротический паровозик" подойдёт?!


А можно поподробнее написать про этот танцевально-эротический паровозик? И как музыка звучит? Под "обнимальную" станцию одна, под "целовальную" вторая, под "раздевальную" совершенно другая? Или всё время одна и таже музыка?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Номер - Ростовая кукла  :Ok: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=74

----------


## лека

*Гвиола*,
 Наташ я проводила пару раз конурс с прищепками, это тоже самое что старое породнение семей, вызываешь три пары (мужчина, женщина 1 пара) мужчинам завязываем глаза, налепить прищепки в разные места женщине(конечно лучше эротические), чтоб не видели мужчины и объявляем, что сейчас мужчина должен найти и красиво снять 5 прищепок, а красиво это не руками, а губами. Включаем музыку и поехали. ищут прищепки тоже губами, смотреть прикольно =)) и никто не обижался.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> заказал...эротические конкурсы! Кто может,помогите! Пожалуйста!!!





> Может и выберешь чего!... Там тьма этих конкурсов...
> 
> http://www.prazdnitsa.ru/content/piq...petitions.html


А можешь вот такой номерок им показать  :Aga:

----------


## Тира

Помогите,кто -нибудь,пожалуйста!Где-то встречала "А мне всё до лампочки" теперь не могу найти!

----------


## Lorry

*Тира*,



> Помогите,кто -нибудь,пожалуйста!Где-то встречала "А мне всё до лампочки" теперь не могу найти!


.. есть такой вариант , его выставляла  кажется Ольга Ринг 

1. Мы куплеты пропоём,
Тебе сделаем подарочки.
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

2. На юбилей все торопились,
Аж сверкали пяточки.
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

3. Для начала мы подарим
Вот такую шапочку. 
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

4. Чтоб обогреть всё то, что есть,
Оденьте вот гамашечки. (одевает гамаши)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

5. Вот тебе для скорости
Скороходы-тапочки. (одевает лохматые тапочки)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

6. Поможет это вам всегда
Избежать проблемочки. (одевает большой памперс)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

7. Новый имидж, вот очки,
Прикройте свои глазочки! (одевает огромные очки)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

8. Эта ложечка, дружок,
Для красненькой икорочки! (вручаем поварёшку)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

8. Витамины всем нужны,
Скорее ешьте яблочки. (откусывает яблоко и поёт)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

9. Эта ёмкость пригодиться
Для винца и водочки. (вручаем большую бутылку из под водки с соской)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

11. Эх, хорош подарочек – 
Под водку банка килечки. (банка кильки)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

12. На закуску тоже класс –
Солёные огурчики. (баночка огурцов)
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

13. Растряси всё то, что съел,
Попрыгай на скакалочке. (прыгает со скакалкой)
А я танцую и пою, 
И мне всё до лампочки!

14. Выглядишь как из Плейбоя,
Как с обложки лапочка!
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

15. Улыбнись, сейчас желаем
Сделать фотокарточку.
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

16. За юбиляра поднимайте
Гости, дружно стопочки!
А я танцую и пою,
И мне всё до лампочки!

----------


## Курица

> !Где-то встречала "А мне всё до лампочки" теперь не могу найти!


http://minus.minussv.ru/miscellaneou...n-kuplety.html 
вот тут есть куплеты Вашукова-Бандурина с этой фразой!

----------


## Уралочка

> А можно поподробнее написать про этот танцевально-эротический паровозик? И как музыка звучит? Под "обнимальную" станцию одна, под "целовальную" вторая, под "раздевальную" совершенно другая? Или всё время одна и таже музыка?




Использую вот это...http://files.mail.ru/IK0DL9

А так..., музыканты сами включают, на свой вкус.

----------


## МКШВ

*ОленькаАрт*,
Еще штучку у себя нашла случайно:
Доктор и Внутренний Голос
- Доктор сам с собой разговаривает: «Господи, ну как же так? Ну, зачем я переспал со своей пациенткой? Я поступил неэтично, нехорошо поступил! Эх, ну зачем я с ней переспал?!!». 
Потом… улыбается и: «Ну ладно, ну ничего! Ну, подумаешь - переспал с пациенткой! Все врачи проходят через это!» 

- Внутренний голос ему и говорит: «Да! … Но не все врачи - ветеринары...»
Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

> Номер - Ростовая кукла 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=74
> __________________


я бы с удовольствием за такой номер взялась, если бы врубиться, как эта кукла делается.:rolleyes:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*МКШВ*,
 Смешной анегдот, только если бы ты видела начальника...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Пожалуй, я не рискну. Он часа два вводил меня в курс своего делопроизводства, а потом когда сказал. что мы сейчас по лабараториям проедем, мне совсем не похорошело:biggrin: Еле отмазалась.

----------


## Воронова Наталья

Всем привет!  Как-то попадалась застольная игрушка "Свисток" с муз. нарезками, может кто напомнит как ее проводить?  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ная

Други!Кто как обыгрывает передачу власти старого года новому?Есть варианты в стихотворной форме,но....:frown:
Может есть еще идеи?

----------


## МКШВ

*ОленькаАрт*,
сочувствую... Но, может хоть настроение подняла...
Удачи!

----------


## МКШВ

*Ная*,
Наталья, тоже над этим подумываю! Делюсь тем, что в голову пришло - пока идея только! 
Билан-Бык (да простит меня великий певец) с песней "Believe me" передает эстафету Александру Рыбаку-Тигру с песней "Fairytale"! Степень осуществления идейки может быть разной:
- пантомима-танец (артисты, или гости)
- пантомима-танец с переделанными текстами (артисты)
- "конкурс" - эпизод с гостями (1 группа -Билан + компания(скрипка, коньки); 2 группа - Рыбак + шоу-балет), ну и какой-нибудь "символ" нового года (например, большой бенгальский огонь).
И, неважно, что Евровидение-2008 и 2009... Самое главное, Процесс, типажи яркие (есть, что "изобразить) и Хиты!
Как думаете, коллеги?
Удачи!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

[b]skomorox про видео.работает один человек ножки дамы -это руки артиста.а куклы я так поняла паролоновые

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Кто как обыгрывает передачу власти старого года новому?


Наташ, отлично, что об этом заговорила на форуме. Надоело уже именинников каждый год дёргать. Давайте мозговым штурмом возьмём эту темку? Интересно, с помощью кого или чего ещё можно передать власть?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Не моё. Но может кому пригодиться. Привезла из Челябинска.
Дают в парах девушкам хвост тигра и море разных ленточек. Задача. Закрепить хвост на партнёре, украсить и Сделать рекламу, что именно этот хвост принадлежит Тигру пришедшего года. 
А я бы не ленточки дала, а просто попросить украсить из подручных материалов. Правда рассчитано на молодёжь больше.

Или просто ведущие это делали, но мы смеялись от души.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Тихо сам с собой веду беседу. На форуме ТИШИНА...................
АУ, люди!

Форумчане, появилась идея фикс выучить песню *G.Gainor I will survive.*
Есть слова на английском языке, но как они читаются, ни фига не пойму. Кто мне сможет их написать русскими буквами?
Dog - дог.....
Я понимаю, очень напряжно и муторно, но так хочется хоть одну зарубежную песню выучить. Авось кто поможет, буду БЕЗМЕРНО БЛАГОДАРНА. Заранее СПАСИБО. :Oj:

----------


## Donald

> Есть слова на английском языке, но как они читаются, ни фига не пойму. Кто мне сможет их написать русскими буквами?


Gloria Gayner “I will Survive”

Ай фёст ай воз эфрэйд ай воз петрифайд
Кеп тикинг ай куд нэве лив 
Визаут ю бай май сайд
Бат зенай спэнсоу мэни найтс 
Синкинг хаую диньюро
Энд ай гру строн 
Энд ай лёрнд хау ту гет элоун

Соу ю а бэк фром аутэ спэйс
Ай джаст вокин ту файнд ю хиа 
Виз зэт сэд лук апон ё фэйс
Ай шуд хэв чэнжд май ступид лак 
Ай шуд хэв мэйд ю лив ё ки
Иф ай хэд ноу фор джаст уан секонд 
Ю д би бэк ту бозэ ми

Припев: Гоу нау гоу 
Вок аут зэ до
Джаст тён эраунд нау 
Коз ю а нот вэлкам энимо
Вёнт ю зэ уан 
Ху трайд ту хёрт ми виз гудбай
Ю синк ай д крамбл 
Ю синк ойд лэй даун унд дай

Оу ноу, нот ай Ай вил сёрвайв
Оу, эс лон эс ой ноухау ту лав 
Ай ноу ай вил стэй элайв
Ай в гот ол май лайф ту лив 
Ай в гот ол май лав ту гив
Энд ай л сёрвайв 
Ай вил сёрвайв
Хэй, хэй

Проигрыш:

Ит тук ол зэ стрэнс ай хэд 
Нот ту фол эпарт
Траин хард ту мэнд 
Зэ писес оф май брокэн харт
Энд ай спэнт оу соу мэни найтс 
Джаст филинг сорри фор майсэлф
Ай юзд ту край 
Бат нау ай холд май хэд ап хай

Энд ю си ми Самбади нью
Ай м нот зэт чэйнд ап литл пёрсон 
Стил ин лав виз ю
Энд соу ю фэлт лайк дроппин ин 
Энд джаст экспэкт ми ту би фри
Нау ай м сэйвин ол май лавин 
Фор самуан ху з лавин ми

Припев: (2 раза)

Ай вил сёрвайв, Ай вил сёрвайв, Ай вил сёрвайв

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Donald*,
*ДИМОЧКА СПАСИБЬИЩЕ ТЕБЕ*. Ты настоящий ДОНАЛЬД))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## TAMATA

Привет!!
Может уже и есть тема, извиняйте!Выручайте!
Нужны календари-клепарты на 2009 год.
Поделитесь у кого есть, скинте:biggrin:

----------


## Kley

*TAMATA*,
 в теме "Документы,............." девочки выкладывали.

----------


## orsia

Люди, стою с протянутой рукой... Через неделю юбилей женщины - 50 лет. Имя - Любовь. И последние 15 лет работает с хлебом (реализует его в районе). Киньте идейками, что сделать??? Именно с именем и хлебом...

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Именно с именем и хлебом...


Мне на ум пришла "Угадай мелодию" что- то типо 
"*Любовь* - похожая на сон.."
"*Люба- любонька*.."
" Мы посадим сирень и с тобой и с *Любовью*..."
"Синенькая юбочка, ленточка в косе, кто не знает *Любочку*..."
"Красивая *Любовь*, красивые слова обещанья..."

Примерно так.:smile:
 а насчёт хлеба: можно попросить юбиляршу перечеслить все хлебо-булочные изделия или аукцион с гостями сделать на приз, а в подарок булка свежего хлеба

----------


## shoymama

А как насчет : 
как на *Любины* именины испекли мы *КАРАВАЙ*,
сушки, пряники, баранки... Ну-ка, Люба, раздавай!
и обыграть раздачу...хлебо-булочных изделий.

или раздать два-три вида и сделать команды "сушки", "хлебцы", "крекеры", ну, и т.д. И замутить им командную игру. Рассуждаю и пишу одновременно, поэтому все время дописываю

----------


## Ладушка

*orsia*,
 Проводила дважды юбилей у хлебопёков.
 Может пригодятся такие поздравления....
С днём рожденья, хлебопёк! 
Такое дело делать мне б,
Ведь я моложе... 
Ты выпекаешь вкусный хлеб,
И булки тоже!

Чтоб вся родня и брат и зять,
Марина . Лена. Люба , Нина
Смогли те хлеб и булки взять
Из магазина…

Что пожелать (ведь деньги - медь!),
Чтоб жизнь не гасла!
К батону белому иметь
Икру и масло!
****************************************
Жарь и стряпай, кулинар!
Аппетитно, быстро, вкусно!
Редкий ты имеешь дар,
Пекарь из тебя искусный!

*********************************
Наташа, скажем, не тая - ты хлебопек отменный,
Отведать выпечку твою хотят все непременно.
Буханки, булки, калачи - гора до неба,
И дня не может человек прожить без хлеба.
Тебе желаем от души: цвети, не гасни
И хлеба свежего ломоть икрою масли!

----------


## optimistka17

> Именно с именем и *хлебом*


С тех пор как хлеб появился на русском столе, о нем слагаются песни, сказки, пословицы и поговорки.

Как вариант,- можно сделать заготовки пословиц и поговорок о хлебе, но одно из слов заменить на пробелы...( можно последнее, а можно и где-то в середине...) Предложить народу восстановить текст... Вот нашла кое- какие пословицы , может пригодятся?

*Хлеб всему голова.
Хлеб в пути не тягость.
Хлеб везде хорош – и у нас и за морем.
Хлеб да вода – богатырская еда.
Хлеб да живот и без денег живет.
Хлеб да капуста лихого не попустят.
Хлеб да пирог и во сне добро.
Хлеб за брюхом не ходит, а брюхо – за хлебом.
Хлеб с солью не бранится.
Хлеб сердце человеку укрепит.
Хлеб-соль вместе, а рыбка в дель.
Хлеб-соль ешь, а правду режь.
Хлеб-соль – конец обеду.
Хлеб-соль кушай, а добрых людей слушай.
Хлеб хлебу брат.
Хлеба край – и под елью рай, хлеба ни куска – и в полатях возьмет тоска.
Хлеба нет – и друзей и не бывало.
Хлеба нет – и корочки нет.
Хлеба ни куска – и в горле тоска.
Хлебу – мера, деньгам – счет.
Бог на стене, хлеб на столе.
Без хлеба святого всё приестся. Калач приестся, а хлеб никогда.
Без хлеба смерть, без соли смех.
Жатва поспела, и серп изострён.
Жатвы много, а делателей мало.
Без хлеба и у воды худо жить.  
Близорук - через хлеб да пирог. 
Блюди хлеб про еду, а копейку про беду. 
В долгах - не деньги, в снопах - не хлеб.  
Бел снег, да по нем собака бежит, черна земля, да хлеб родит. 
Без сохи и бороны и царь хлеба не найдет. 
Без хлеба и без каши ни во что и труды наши.  
Береги хлеб для еды, а деньги для беды.  
Была бы голова на плечах, а хлеб будет.  
Брат-то ты мой, да кушай хлеб свой.  
Без соли хлеб не еда.  
Будет хлеб - будет и обед. 
Без хлеба не обедают.  
Без ножа хлеба не отрежешь.  
Без соли, без хлеба худая беседа.
Без хлеба и ситник в честь.  
Без хлеба куска везде тоска. 
Без соли, без хлеба - половина обеда.
Без соли не вкусно, а без хлеба не сытно.  
Был бы хлеб, а у хлеба люди будут.  

*

----------


## МКШВ

*orsia*,
можно, например, взять сюжет сказки "Цветик-семицветик" - там всё со связки баранок началось, а закончилось - исполнением желаний...Жила-была девочка Люба. Однажды решила она "организовать" магазины с баранками (связка баранок разноцветных)... там дальше в сказке перечисление идет -для кого баранки...можно этими баранками ее "клиентов" или магазины представлять... А потом сказать, что идея (ну и баранки) Любы такой классной оказалась, что...какя-нибудь фея по имени Судьба подарила ей цветик-семицветик - и начать исполнять ее желания (артисты, подарки, номера с гостями...)

----------


## Ная

> отлично, что об этом заговорила на форуме. Надоело уже именинников каждый год дёргать. Давайте мозговым штурмом возьмём эту темку? Интересно, с помощью кого или чего ещё можно передать власть?


 


> Билан-Бык () с песней "Believe me" передает эстафету Александру Рыбаку-Тигру с песней "Fairytale"! Степень осуществления идейки может быть разной:
> - пантомима-танец (артисты, или гости)
> - пантомима-танец с переделанными текстами (артисты)
> - "конкурс" - эпизод с гостями (1 группа -Билан + компания(скрипка, коньки); 2 группа - Рыбак + шоу-балет), ну и какой-нибудь "символ" нового года (например, большой бенгальский огонь).
> И, неважно, что Евровидение-2008 и 2009... Самое главное, Процесс, типажи яркие (есть, что "изобразить) и Хиты!
> Как думаете, коллеги?


девочки ,продолжаем мозговой штурм...Опять стихи:frown:
Вам предлагаю сделать зарядку
Очень веселую,так для разрядки
Год белого тигра грядет не забудьте
Чуть-чуть в этой роли все вместе побудьте.
Год Быка мы проводим рукой(машем)
А год Тигра мы встретим  другой...(машем)
Душу раскроем навстречу судьбе(развели руки)
"Здравствуй" мы скажем заветной мечте(говорим)
Топнем ногой печаль пусть уйдет(топ)
Топнем другой пусть веселье придет(топ)
Где хвост у тигра?Дружней посмотрите(оглянулись)
Этим хвостом веселей помашите(двиг.бедрами)
Ну-ка друг другу похлопаем дружно...(хлоп)
Всех с Новым годом позравить нам нужно!!!

А может сначала эту зарядку,а потом запускаем Билана с Рабаком?Или лишнее будет?
Р.S. Да простит меня автор за его переделанные стихи.....

----------


## Ильич

> девочки ,продолжаем мозговой штурм...Опять стихи
> Вам предлагаю сделать зарядку
> Очень веселую,так для разрядки
> Год белого тигра грядет не забудьте
> Чуть-чуть в этой роли все вместе побудьте.
> Год Быка мы проводим рукой(машем)
> А год Тигра мы встретим другой...(машем)
> Душу раскроем навстречу судьбе(развели руки)
> "Здравствуй" мы скажем заветной мечте(говорим)
> ...


Уместнее все эти упражнения разместить в теме 
*Креатив (интеллектуальный тренажер)*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=42465

----------


## pavluk

> Люди, стою с протянутой рукой... Через неделю юбилей женщины - 50 лет. Имя - Любовь. И последние 15 лет работает с хлебом (реализует его в районе). Киньте идейками, что сделать??? Именно с именем и хлебом...


Наташа, может пригодится викторина о хлебе
      Викторина о хлебе: 
    - Назовите профессии, связанные с хлебом?
   (механизатор, пекарь, кондитер, мельник, агроном и др.)
- Какой хлеб черный или белый считают русским национальным? (черный ржаной хлеб)
- Каким хлебом на Руси весну встречали? ( пряниками жаворонками. Закличка: «Жаворонушки прилетите к нам, принесите нам весну красную, ясно солнышко»)
- Почему пряник «печатный»? (на нем есть напечатанная картинка или надпись)
- Какой хлеб пекут на Пасху? (кулич)
- Откуда эти строки?
«На ж, лови,» - и хлеб летит,
  Старушонка хлеб поймала,
«Благодарствую»,- сказала,-
«Бог тебя благослови» («Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях» - А.С.Пушкин.
- Как называется хлеб, которым угощают гостей? (пирог. От слова «Пир»)
- Какой хлебный злак убирали с полей раньше других? (Рожь, затем ячмень, пшеницу, горох, овес)
- Как вы думаете, почему говорят: «Поколе пироги в печи, не садись на печь?» (Испортятся)
- Какой хлеб медленнее черствеет черный или белый? (черный)

----------


## syaonka

Я к вам с вопросом и просьбой о помощи! :Aga: 
28 ноября проводим День матери. Дело будет проходить в столовой, мамочки будут сидеть за столами. Это мамы погибших солдат! 
Вот такой вопрос! Нужно ли вспоминать этих ребят ,и если нужно, то как это сделать по-мягче.Хотя я даже не знаю, как можно сделать это так , чтобы было не так больно этим милым женщинам. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подскажите и научите.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Нужны календари-клепарты на 2009 год.


*Вот, Наташ... сюда закинул клипарты на 2010 тока....*  kalendar.zip (44.4 МБ)	 - http://files.mail.ru/L19I7T

[IMG]http://*********org/32285.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такая тема ))).... А вообще вот сюда загляни http://xn--80apfevho6e.su/photoshop/calendars/   (много всяких)  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/6685.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/5661.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*Orsia*


> и обыграть раздачу...хлебо-булочных изделий.


А ещё можно куплеты от лица этих хлебобулочных изделий исполнить ( с переодевалкой в шапочки как минимум)

----------


## Shusteer

*syaonka*,
Надо,надо вспоминать они только и живут этими воспоминаниями, они гордятся своими мальчиками, они хотят слышать слова благодарности в адрес их детей и надо благодарить их за то что они мужественно переносят все тяготы материнства без сыновней поддержки. Я бы, Ир, даже презентацию фото ребят сделала под песню Л.Гурченко "Молитва".

----------


## shoymama

А мне кажется, что сильно заморачиваться на тему хлеба не стоит. У человека юбилей, а мы ей - про работу.

----------


## Наталюшка

> Надо,надо вспоминать они только и живут этими воспоминаниями, они гордятся своими мальчиками, они хотят слышать слова благодарности в адрес их детей и надо благодарить их за то что они мужественно переносят все тяготы материнства без сыновней поддержки.


согласна
*syaonka*, Ирин, если что у группы "Голубые береты" есть песня "Память"... мы как то проводили встречу с матерями, чьи дети погибли в Афгане и Чечне... тяжко невыносимо, но надо.. им надо... так вот под "Голубые береты" зал стоял...

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки мальчки у кого есть караоке версия песенки-ориентация север-Лолиты поделитесь пожалуйста!!!:rolleyes: искала по инету-там припев поется всеравно... мож. у кого есть а?.................. интересный песенный вариант выставили корпаративный- хочу предложить спеть..
спасибо форумчане за песенку!
Н О В О Г О Д Н Я Я К О Р П О Р А Т И В Н А Я 
«ОРИЕНТАЦИЯ – СЧАСТЬЕ!»

1.тигра год 
К нам ступил на порог,
Мы нальём,
И за стол наш его
Позовём.
Ты поздравить друзей
не забудь,
Звёзды пусть освеща-
-ют их путь!
В Новый год 
Забыва-
-ется грусть,
Что задумал, сбыва-
-ется пусть!
Праздник веры, мечты 
и любви,
Чудеса нам дари!

ПРИПЕВ:
Ориентация взята,
На 2010-ый,
Ждёт нас счастье, ребята!

И нам не надо бояться,
Без работы остаться,
И с деньгами расстаться!

Ориентация – счастье!
В тигра год прочь ненастья,
Кризис прочь и напасти!

Ориентация взята,
На 2010-ый,
Ждёт нас счастье, ребята!

2. 
Душу мы раскрываем навстречу судьбе.
"Здравствуй", радуясь, скажем сейчас
Все заветной мечте: 
В тигра год 
Конкурентам наставим рога,
К нам удача придёт, навсегда.
Новый год, ждёт тебя
Коллектив 
Дружный наш, мировой,
За себя 
Постоим мы горой!
ПРИПЕВ.

Ориентация взята,
Ориентация взята,
Ориентация – счастье!

----------


## pavluk

> девочки мальчки у кого есть караоке версия песенки-ориентация север-Лолиты поделитесь пожалуйста!!! искала по инету-там припев поется всеравно... мож. у кого есть а?.................. интересный песенный вариант выставили корпаративный- хочу предложить спеть..
> спасибо форумчане за песенку!


 Юля, я впервые попробовала залить музыку на файлообменник. Если получилось, то вот здесь найдешь. что тебе нужно:http:/*************.com/files/pbak506hm :smile:

----------


## pavluk

> Я к вам с вопросом и просьбой о помощи!
> 28 ноября проводим День матери. Дело будет проходить в столовой, мамочки будут сидеть за столами. Это мамы погибших солдат! 
> Вот такой вопрос! Нужно ли вспоминать этих ребят ,и если нужно, то как это сделать по-мягче.Хотя я даже не знаю, как можно сделать это так , чтобы было не так больно этим милым женщинам. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подскажите и научите.


Ирина, мамы для того и пойдут на это мероприятие, чтобы услышать добрые слова в адрес своих детей, им важно знать. что их детей помнят..
      Ушел мой друг, и в сердце пустота.
      Ушел боец, не знавший пораженья.
      В горах Кавказа, он не раз выигрывал сраженья.
      Так повелось, что лучшие уходят,
      На небеса уходят без приказа.
      Не надо слез. Ведь очень велика
      Цена скупой слезы бойца спецназа.(Алексей Васильев)- это сочинил парень спецназовец, я им проводила 15 летие спецназа.

Вед: Почтим минутой молчания тех кого сегодня с нами нет, кто не пожалел своей жизни и  погиб в Афганистане, в Северо-Кавказском регионе и др. горячих точках. 
 Может прозвучать песня «Журавли» и сейчас попробую залить на файлообменник музыку для минуты молчания. Вот ссылка -http:/*************.com/files/d4ic239s5
Буду рада если помогла:smile::smile:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> девочки мальчки у кого есть караоке версия песенки-ориентация север-Лолиты поделитесь пожалуйста!!


*Юль, вот сюда положил минуса:  1. miljavskaja_lolita-orientacija_sever_2.mp3 (4.5 МБ)
2. miljavskaja_lolita-orientacija_sever (бэк).mp3 (5.3 МБ)* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...7&postcount=84

----------


## pavluk

> сейчас попробую залить на файлообменник музыку для минуты молчания. Вот ссылка -http:/*************.com/files/d4ic239s5


Еще раз пробую залить, почему то ссылка не работает....Попробуйте скачать по этой ссылке-http:/*************.com/files/bz74t5g8h

----------


## Donald

*syaonka*,
 Ир... я думаю... стоит! А для чего, скажи, вообще все это затевалось? Матери без детей - не матери... ИМХО

----------


## evochka2777

Всем добрый вечер! 
Вчера позвонила заказчица и заказала Бабу Ягу на 1 час. Дочь Желана исполняется 6 лет, будут 6 детей – 4 девочки и 2 мальчика в возрасте от 6 до 7,5 лет. 	
Я согласилась, потому что давно хотела начать проводить детские праздники, нужно развиваться – решила я. Но ни разу (!) не проводила ни одного мероприятия с детьми. 
Девочки, миленькие, что мне делать? Как лучше с ними поиграть и во сколько игр? Помогите справиться с волнением и неуверенностью. Мне очень-очень нужна ваша поддержка. Информация тоже будет бесценна, через 2 недели мероприятие. Вселите в меня бодрость духа и задор, плизззззз!))) Девченки, кто с детками занимается, отзовитесь! Я все детские праздники перелопатила, нашла много всяких интересных игр, но незнаю подойдут ли они к этому возрасту или еще какие-то есть подводные камни? 
Пожалуйста, помогите.

----------


## skomorox

*evochka2777*,



> Девченки, кто с детками занимается, отзовитесь!


 отзываюсь! Смотри личку.:biggrin:

----------


## syaonka

> Ир... я думаю... стоит! А для чего, скажи, вообще все это затевалось? Матери без детей - не матери


Дим!Я и сама думаю, что стОИТ!  Только боюсь, как говориться, палку перегнуть.сама боюсь расплакаться!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Вот,  нашла  сленг  дальнобойщиков.

Вдруг  кому  понадобится.

американец – тягач или прицеп американского производства. 

Арба-транс - некое автопредприятие, состоящая из убитых и дымящих камазов, не имеющее понятия о тонаже и отравляющее жизнь всем, кому попадается на дороге их техника. 

батон - шина, используемая на односкатных колёсах размером, чаще всего, 385/65R22,5. 

бомж-пакет - супы быстрого приготовления типа «Лапша-Доширак» («язва-с-первой-ложки»). 

ботаники – легковые автомобили, забивающие дороги в начале и в конце выходных в дачный сезон. 


бочка – прицеп с цистерной или контейнером-танком. 

Времянка - старая-старая «SISU». 

вонючка - педаль газа. Нажать на вонючку, прибавить газу. Дави на вонючку-то! Уснул что-ли? 

газировать - бесполезно газовать там, где нужно пробовать внатяг. 

Глобик – Volvo с высокой кабиной (Globetrotter). 

глухонемой – грузовик, не оборудованный рацией. 

голимый контрабас - груз совсем не тот, что в документах. 

голова – седельный тягач без полуприцепа. 

груши – соединительные головки перекидок. 

перекидка- шланг или кабель, между головой и прицепом 

дать волшебного пенделя - пожелать близкому или просто хорошему человеку, поскорее и без проблем вернутся. 

дозвол – разрешение на поездку в другую страну, выдаваемое министерством транспорта этой страны. 

домашнее задание – после въезда на российскую территорию водитель должен подготовить кучу документов для таможенного оформления. Со стороны корпеющий над бумагами в кабине дальнобойщик действительно похож на школьника. 

дрова («у кого есть дровишки») – топливо или талоны на него. 

дутик – пограничный магазин Duty Free. 

ёлочка – накопительная площадка у таможни или в местах погрузки. 

жидкий хлеб («чтобы сало растопить») – водка в разговорах по рации в Финляндии. 

закрыть калитку - когда во время плотного движения необходимо перестроиться, что в нашей стране с нашим воспитанием сделать тяжело, идущий следом дальнобойщик выезжает на соседнюю полосу, позволяя тебе начать обгон. 

замес – партия грузовиков, периодически запускаемая на площадку для таможенного оформления, - «Вася, я в этот замес не попал, дождись меня!». 

Кактус – Мерседес-Бенц Актрос. 

Каменец – двигатель Cammins 

капут – международное слово, означающее неисправность. Например: «Акку капут»,- «аккумуляторы сдохли». 

Кепка – Volvo с низкой кабиной, с козырьком и обтекателем. 

колбасит (что-то меня колбасит) – я устал и хочу спать, пора на стоянку. 

Коксу вваливать - Прибавить газу, прибавить ходу 

колейка – священное слово, обозначающее очередь на границе, иногда на погрузке. Нарушение порядка в колейке карается физической расправой. 

кондёр – кондиционер. 

короеды – лесовозы. 

Косорылая – Volvo FM/FH последней серии. 

курятник – надстройка кабины, оборудованная спальным местом. 

ленивец – поддерживающий мост. 

летучий голландец – автомобиль, едущий в тёмное время суток без габаритных огней. 

Людоед – International 9700/9800. (Подвеска жесткая)

Мазурик – МАЗ. 

машинка – патрульный автомобиль ДПС. 

машка (тёща) - кувалда. 

мерин – Mercedes. 

мешок (чулок) – тентованный грузовик или прицеп. 

микробы – микроавтобусы и вообще грузовики размером меньше «Бычка». 

мышка – симпатичная девушка. 

мясорубка – ручной стеклоподъёмник. 

на коротком поводке – когда два грузовика идут с минимальной дистанцией между собой. 

накрыть поляну – приготовить еду, накрыть стол. Столом может быть бак, палетница, торпедо, спальник и т.д. 

начальник колонны – тихоходное транспортное средство, управляемое водителем без совести и мозгов, за которым на узкой дороге скапливается транспорт и наблюдается нервозная обстановка. 

нейтралка – дорога между крайними пограничными постами соседних стран. 

несвежий светофор – это, когда два или более автопоезда на приличной скорости приближаются к перекрёстку, и не известно, успеют ли все пройти под давно горящий зелёный. Чтобы избежать резкого торможения или проезда под красный, идущий первым предупреждает: «Вася, а светофор-то не свежий!» 

нырнуть в лунку – на таможне после ожидания очереди подойти к окну для оформления документов. 

Овечка – Iveco. 

огненная вода – то же, что и жидкий хлеб. 

окно (идти по окну) – прохождение таможенного оформления на границе на льготных для грузовладельца условиях. 

палка – шлагбаум. 

паникёр - водитель-пессимист, сеющий панику в эфире, преувеличивающий негативные явления на дороге: «голимый лёд», «большая колейка» и т.п. Чтобы узнать истинное положение дел на трассе, желательно пообщаться с тремя-четырьмя дальнобойщиками. 

папирен – документы. 

парашют – тормозной кран, действующий только на прицеп. 

паровоз – автопоезд сцепка , из-за близкого расположения прицепа и тягача, внешне напоминает вагоны поезда. 
Может состоять из двух прицепов и головы 

скандинавка - паровоз длиной 27 метров (150 кубов). Как правило из двух прицепов(еврик + племянник). Разрешены к эксплуатации только от Москвы до Финляндии. 

Жеребёнок - реже встречающееся название племянника 

паровозик – газелька с прицепом. 

пастух – водитель, дающий глупые советы насчёт того, как себя вести на дороге или в колейке. 

племянник – прицеп за полуприцепом. 

Пони – Scania-Griffin, Volvo-FM 

перекидка – соединительные шланги или кабели, идущие с тягача на прицеп или с полуприцепа на прицеп. 

петушки – обязательное в России обозначение автопоезда (три огонька на кабине). 

повиснуть ,шлифовать, мылить – не въехать на подъём из-за скользкого покрытия, не стронутся с места 

попасть под автобус – подъехать на пограничный паспортный контроль вместе с туристическим автобусом и стоять в очереди с пассажирами. 

попугай – короткая кабина с надстройкой с откидывающейся полкой. 

потомок Чингис-хана – Камаз. 

продвижка – этим словом можно будить водителя, даже когда он спит дома (правда, может и обидеться). Периодически возникающие движения в колейке. В конце колейки продвижки редкие и длинные, до нескольких км. Ближе к цели – частые и короткие. Можно разработать целую теорию продвижек. Во всяком случае анекдоты про них уже есть. 

проспект Просвещения – рентгеновская установка для просвечивания автотранспорта. 

прыщики – боковые повторители поворотов. 

разбить дорогу – в процессе движения разбить колёсами лёд на дороге. 

разойтись по пещерам (по норам) – пойти в свою кабину после совместного с другими водителями ужина. 

распашонка – прицеп-шторник или прицеп с боковыми воротами. 

регистры – государственные номера. 

Cкамейка – Scania. 

скворечник – короткая кабина со входом на верхнюю полку через люк. 

собака – стальной короб с замком для защиты пломбы на контейнере или фургоне. 

сработать вместе – выйти в эфир одновременно с другим водителем. 

стукач – прибор, определяющий расход топлива. 

сундук – морской контейнер. 

скелет - прицеп для перевозки морских контейнеров (в порт очередь из скелетов за сундуками  ) 

страус - Iveco streilis 

табуретка – погрузчик, имеющий с фронта форму буквы «П» и пропускающий сундук и тягач с тележкой между колёс. 

Татарин – Камаз. 

террористы – дорожники. 

тигрятник (клетка) – стоянка для арестованных машин. 

тиснуть – нажать на педаль тормоза. 

тиски - тормоза (я по тискам, а она летит...) 

топнуть – нажать на педаль газа. 

трюмо – подсвеченная изнутри надпись над лобовым стеклом кабины. 

упасть – съехать в кювет, перевернуться. 

упасть в люльку – лечь спать. 

хвост (длинный/короткий) – прицеп (полуприцеп/племянник). 

хмурый Фёдор – Scania 4-ой серии TopLine с козырьком. 

цыплята, рыжики – оранжевые "кактусы" одной большой фирмы, перевозящие бананы. 

чистая дорожка (подскажи дорожку) – ответ на запрос о наличии ДПС, гололёда и о других неприятностях на дороге. Всё чисто – дорога без проблем. 

шайтан-арба – Камаз с прицепом или без, везущий овощи-фрукты летом-осенью в направлении с юга на север. Из-за перегруза становится начальником колонны и доводит до иступления остальных участников движения. 

Носорогтранс--Камаз 05регион

Предатель- маяк на крыше негабарита. 

"бедуин" - легковой а/м с грузом на крыше.

Ведро на крыше- спутниковая связь. 

шведский МАЗ – Volvo серии «F». Прозван так за простоту конструкции и отсутствие лишней электроники. 

back in USSR – принудительное возвращение нашего водителя из-за границы за нарушение закона (техническая неисправность, водка, просроченная виза и т.п.).

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Вот такой вопрос! Нужно ли вспоминать этих ребят ,и если нужно, то как это сделать по-мягче.Хотя я даже не знаю, как можно сделать это так , чтобы было не так больно этим милым женщинам.


Ирина. вспоминать обязательно. А как? Да они сами начнут. Ты только слово дай маме, которая принимает в организации мероприятия участие. А вот когда, это уж тебе подскажет только обстановка.
И память почтить и узнай, какие песни любили. Уместно будет хотя бы пару включить.
Ведь для мам сыновья живы. Живы в сердце.
Да, получиться у тебя не вечеринка. не концерт, а вечер воспоминаний. но заводить в лес тоже не надо.
Вовремя выруливай. Иначе слёзы будут до самого конца мероприятия.
Выруливай программой. Не конкурсной. а номерами. 
А уж там всё равно увидишь по ситуации. что лучше делать.

----------


## shoymama

*syaonka*,
Ира! Послушай из кантаты Прокофьева  "Александр Невский! 6-ю часть под названием "Мертвое поле". Написано по подобию древнерусских плачей. Исполнение женское. Может, пригодится или натолкнет на умную мыслю.

http://www.mp3real.ru/a/#/mp3/prokof...rtvoe_pole.php
послушай слова внимательно.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Девочки, миленькие, что мне делать? Как лучше с ними поиграть и во сколько игр?


ЛЮДА, иди в личку:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
а бант куда дела? "Дурик, ты чего усы сбрил?"

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> "Дурик, ты чего усы сбрил?"


Бант весь вышел:frown::biggrin:

----------


## Helga597

Коллеги! Предстоит свадьба у парнишки, который занимается туризмом, альпинизмом! Мама просит песню "гимн туристов" или что-то в этом духе! Одну фразу мама вспомнила:"Я не знаю, где встретиться нам придется с тобой, глобус крутится-вертится, словно шар голубой!" нашли только слова и ноты! может Хто имеет в сфоей фонотеке?! :wink:

----------


## Суперстар

> Вселите в меня бодрость духа и задор, плизззззз!)))


Люда!  Вселяю уверенность ! Смотри в личку

----------


## shoymama

Глобус

Стихи:
Львовский М.Г. Нар 
Музыка:
Светлов М.А. 

Я не знаю, где встретиться 
Нам придется с тобой, 
Глобус крутится, вертится, 
Словно шар голубой, 
И мелькают города и страны, 
Параллели и меридианы, 
Но таких еще пунктиров нету, 
По которым нам бродить по свету. 

Знаю, есть неизвестная 
Широта из широт, 
Где нас дружба чудесная 
Непременно сведет, 
И тогда узнаем мы, что смело 
Каждый брался за большое дело, 
И места, в которых мы бывали, 
Люди в картах мира отмечали. 

Будем помнить друг друга мы 
За вершинами гор, 
За февральскими вьюгами, 
Через снежный простор, 
И пускай мы много дней бродили, 
Между нами перевалы были, 
Но за тысячами верст разлуки 
Будем слышать этой песни звуки. 

Если ж бурей стремительной 
Вдруг нагрянет беда, 
Дружба силой живительной 
Нам поможет всегда, 
И пускай шумят морские волны — 
Светлой верой в нашу дружбу полны, 
Мы всегда, когда придется туго, 
Будем слышать бодрый голос друга. 

Знаю, знаю, где встретиться 
Нам придется с тобой: 
Лета кончатся месяцы, 
Мы вернемся домой, 
И тогда на этаже на пятом 
Мы расскажем обо всем ребятам: 
О местах, в которых мы бывали, 
О друзьях, которых мы встречали. 

Вспомним ночи холодные 
И костры над рекой, 
Аппетиты огромные 
И рюкзак за спиной, 
Вспомним, как под елками дрожали, 
О постелях теплых вспоминали 
И о мутных струйках песню пели 
Километрах в тридцати от цели. 

Кто бывал в экспедиции, 
Тот поет этот гимн, 
И его по традиции 
Мы считаем своим, 
Потому что мы народ бродячий, 
Потому что нам нельзя иначе, 
Потому что нам нельзя без песен, 
Чтобы в сердце не закралась плесень. 

Мы детей своих вырастим 
В нашей дружной семье, 
Мы с тобою их выучим, 
Как ходить по земле, 
Чтобы шли они потом по свету, 
Чтобы песню напевали эту, 
Чтобы до последнего привала 
В них романтика не угасала.

----------


## Гвиола

*Helga597*,ты в скайпе? Я тебе кину этот гимн.

----------


## Элен

*Helga597*,
песню отправляю.

----------


## evochka2777

Ткните носом, пожалуйста - где сайт на котором дорисуй лицо, разукрашки. Спасибо!

----------


## evochka2777

Ой! А еще мне слова нужны. Помогите найти - буквы стоят вразброс, а если подумать можно слово сложить. Блин, понятно объясняю хоть....)))

----------


## maknata

*evochka2777*,



> Ой! А еще мне слова нужны. Помогите найти - буквы стоят вразброс, а если подумать можно слово сложить. Блин, понятно объясняю хоть....)))
> __________________


Личики щас загружаю на ящик, а слова надо где то в играх искать...

----------


## maknata

*evochka2777*,
 Недорисованые личики у тебя на почте :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Ткните носом, пожалуйста - где сайт на котором дорисуй лицо, разукрашки. Спасибо!


http://www.detskiy-mir.net/paint.php?group=18 Рисуй:smile:

http://www.kinder-malvorlagen.com/zu...fabelwesen.php
Сайт раскрасок


http://www.raskraska.com/raskraski/150/

----------


## Юльчита

Откликнитесь, кто делает дарение в начале:eek:!!!Ума не приложу как это делается. Каравая не будет.если можно в скайп или в личку.заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

А можно не в ,личку а прямо здесь ,Меня тоже этот вопрос интересует.А то слышала, что гости не всегда этим дарением в начале довольны.

----------


## Natali_T

Пожалуйста, подскажите кто поёт песню "Подруга, моя подруга"

----------


## Инна Р.

Это не та песня, которую поют Апина и Лолита? Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Юльчита*,
 Я делаю в начале, правда крайне редко - если гостей больше 60.
Ничего не выдумываю. Станем полукругом, кричалочку в 3 строчки крикнем, горько и тут же объявляю: Наступил тот самый момент, когда мы можем порадовать молодоженов нашими подарками. Они с нетерпением ждут этого момента, давайте же не будем их томить... Дарят без представления каждого дарителя, без микрофона, очень быстро. Сунул, чмокнул и в очередь в туалет :biggrin: . И очередь эта не так растягивается и в глаза пауза не так бросается - что то происходит ведь в зале, и даже не что то - а важное: дарение!  :Vah: :wink:
Недовольных не было ни разу!

----------


## evochka2777

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*Суперстар*,
*maknata*,
*skomorox*,

Девочки, я всех люблю, а вас еще больше!!! Огромное спасибо за помощь, за поддержку, за наработки, за теплые слова!

----------


## Lorry

> Сунул, чмокнул и в очередь в туалет


... а вот чтоб по туалетам и по курилкам народ не разбредался , я сразу после приглашения подарить юбиляру или молодым подарки , говорю, что  виновники торжества приглашают вас за праздничный стол. Присажевайтесь кому где удобно и  т.д.
Народ  рассажевается , нет толкотни и ощущения толпы. Если это свадьба , то  после вручения подарков , молодые могут на пару минут исчезнуть ( на фоне музыки и мирно беседующих гостей ) этого даже и не заметят. А вот потом их можно торжественно пригласить  ( опять же под музыку ) за  праздничный стол.

----------


## Инна Р.

> а вот чтоб по туалетам и по курилкам народ не разбредался , я сразу после приглашения подарить юбиляру или молодым подарки , говорю, что виновники торжества приглашают вас за праздничный стол. Присажевайтесь кому где удобно и т.д.


Если они часа 4 ездили по горду - как они без туалета сядут за стол? :eek:
Я говорю о большой свадьбе, где народу больше 60 и это по любому время - даже если туалетов несколько. Минут 15 уйдет по любому. И молодые ьам же отметятся, когжда подарки соберут... да и не столь важно, приглашение к столу в данном случае никак не убережет от того, что будут бродить... ну и пусть бродят! :wink:
А впрочем я не сообразила. У вас в Германии нету такого безумия, как у нас в день свадьбы - Загс, прогулка, фотосессия, пробки... У моей дочери, например, регистрация была в 10 утра и только в 17.30 мы плюхнулись за стол...

----------


## Вятушка

Всем здравствуйте :smile:Девочки, не подскажите где можно найти какое нить поздравление человеку химику, он каким то искуственным способом добывает золото, соединения там какие то и прочая редкая муть.Я уж очень далека от всего этого, а к пятнице надо прям умри но поздравь и именно об этом химичестве надо что то сказануть.Юбиляру 50 лет, зовут Сергей. Вдруг да был у кого то такой же юбиляр химик :smile:

----------


## Lorry

*Ёжик*,



> А впрочем я не сообразила. У вас в Германии нету такого безумия, как у нас в день свадьбы - Загс, прогулка, фотосессия, пробки... У моей дочери, например, регистрация была в 10 утра и только в 17.30 мы плюхнулись за стол...


.. отличия есть конечно ( сама сталкнулас этим летом ,когда проводила свадьбу у кузины в России). Только я не поняла что все гости ездят за молодыми ( закс - это святое ), а остольное прогулка , фотосессия и т.д , мне казалось машины 3 или 4 с молодёжью и всё . Остальные гости к назначенному времени приезжают в зал , конечно опаздания есть всегда пол часа , час , но когда молодые задерживаются на 3 часа , то это я просто счетаю не уважение к гостям.

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Откликнитесь, кто делает дарение в начале:eek:!!!Ума не приложу как это делается. Каравая не будет.если можно в скайп или в личку.заранее спасибо!


Привет! Я обговариваю вопрос дарения с молодожёнами заранее и предлагаю 2 варианта: традиционный - с дарением во втором застолье, если гостей много то с паузами, номерами худ. сам. выходящими итд. или европейский вариант дарения!
Встреча молодожёнов или более традиционный арки, полотнища,  посыпания. Или же коридор гостей с хлопушками апплодисментами. Молодые проходят встречу, даже без каравая родители могут поздравить молодожёнов. После этого по приглашению ведущего молодожёны проходят за отдельный столик(небольшой) празднично оформленный. На столе может стоять оформленная корзина, в которой поздравляющие будут оставлять поздравительные открытки и конверты. Возле столика стоят вазы с цветами.
Ведущий предлагает всем ЛИЧНО поздравить молодых! в это время фоном звучит музыка, дарение длится от10-15 мин. и более.
Далее Ведущий приглашает пройти за столы Молодых, родителей и всех гостей.
Если гости приготовили какое то костюмированное поздравление(например сотрудники по работе) они могу показать его позже во время застолья.
В основном евро дарение проходит на больших, и более продвинутых  свадьбах. 
Не бойтесь внедрять новое. Обычно на свадьбах возмущаются какие либо тётушки или бабули: А вот у Пятровых было не так. Не положено, надоть как у всех.
Главное чтоб молодым понравилось, а для этого надо провести соответствующую обработку ещё на встрече.
Удачи и творческого полёта.:tongue: :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Natali_T*,если не ошибаюсь,то Т.Маркова

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Девочки, не подскажите где можно найти какое нить поздравление человеку химику, он каким то искуственным способом добывает золото, соединения там какие то и прочая редкая муть.


:eek::eek::eek: Это я как химик реагирую.... Знаешь, сколько веков люди пытаются золото химическим способом изготовить и всякие филосовские камни найти для этого, но всё напрасно.... А вобще их алхимиками называют. Вот и произведите его в алхимики. Документ какой-нибудь. Мечта человечества сбылась! Явился МАГ и Чародей! Тут Нобелевской премии мало.  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Откликнитесь, кто делает дарение в начале:eek:!!!Ума не приложу как это делается. Каравая не будет.если можно в скайп или в личку.заранее спасибо!


Гости в зале. 
Момент торжественный настал
перед лицом всех близких и родных 
супруги....._(новая фамилия супругов)_
Входят в зал. 
Аплодисментами, улыбками встречайте их.(или другие слова)

Молодожены стали.......бла.бла.бла... Все мы пришли отметить День рождение новой семьи, а на Дне рождении принято дарить подарки и по традиции старинной вековой, праздничный вечер начинаем с прекрасного обычая-одаривания молодых свадебными дарами...
_Потом обьясняю, как это будет проходить...._ 
Например: В руках у свидетеля находится "банк антикризисный". ( это может быть и корзинка и разнос, и кукла с большим карманом на фартушке, и коробка, празднично украшена с прорезью для конвертов... на крайняк бутыль в цветном мешочке..)И мы, господа, можем сделать первые вклады в этот банк, камнями и мехами, купюрами любого цвета. Откроем банк мы вместе с вами, а потом выпьем чарочку за это.  И первыми поздравить молодых, мы приглашаем тех людей, которые на целых 9 месяцев больше всех здесь присутствующих знают молодоженов. Это их родители.....
Родители подходят, дарят, если есть желание встают возле молодоженов и сразу же фотографируются. Далее следующая пара.....тут можно и под каждую пару свою музыку подобрать..Если он (гость) моряк-то"Яблочко", если учитель "школа, школа"...
Но, если представлять так каждого гостя. То процес дарения, растянется на долго..
Я  стараюсь проводить по быстрому..
Цветы вы можете отдать невесте. 
 Конверты чудо сундуку, а поздравления и пожелание оставляем для застолья, Всем желающим я предоставлю микрофон.  
_Парад гостей пошел.._...фоновая музыка.
А потом,когда все подарили, дабы, такой способ дарения не был похож на "плату за вход". Приглашаю гостей за стол.

----------


## Анжелла

ЛЮди! Всем привет! Я хочу спросить..У кого-нибудь есть свадебный вариант песни-переделки под песню ШИзгаре. ПОдскажите мне пожалуйста.  :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

Добрый вечер! Вопрос по слайд-шоу. Друзья, скажите мне пожалуйста, бестолковой (я никогда подобными вещами сама не занималась), я могу перекинуть простейшее слайд-шоу на диск СД или ДВД, чтобы просмотреть его потом на телевизоре через ДВД? Или нужен обязательно компьютер? Завтра моему брату 40 дней. Я хотела сделать в память о нём это слайд-шоу и наложить на песню. Я заказала у специалиста, а она обещала-обещала и уехала сегодня в другой город, ничего не сделала. А день памяти завтра. Я сама взялась. Сейчас сижу сканирую фотографии, только думаю, может я зря это делаю. Смогу я их потом на диск записать и показать на ДВД всем с музыкой или нет? Простите за глупые вопросы. Может быть, мне кто-нибудь поможет, я так хотела сделать ему такой последний сюрприз.

----------


## Инна Р.

На ДВД диск можно! В какой программе ты делаешь слайды? Из всех видео - программ можно прямо на диск вывести. Или выведи в файл на комьпьютнр и потом запиши, как обычно музыку записываешь или фотки - перетаскиваешь мышкой на открытую папку диска и нажимаешь - записать на диск. В общем это не сложнее, чем песенку записать. Еще можно через Неро с компа записать на ДВД диск. Делай!

----------


## Ларико

> Делюсь тем, что в голову пришло - пока идея только!
> Билан-Бык (да простит меня великий певец) с песней "Believe me" передает эстафету Александру Рыбаку-Тигру с песней "Fairytale"! Степень осуществления идейки может быть разной:
> - пантомима-танец (артисты, или гости)
> - пантомима-танец с переделанными текстами (артисты)
> - "конкурс" - эпизод с гостями (1 группа -Билан + компания(скрипка, коньки); 2 группа - Рыбак + шоу-балет),


Вот ведь! Все лето вынашиваю сделать Евровидение и именно Билана с Плющенко на коньках и Эдвином со скрипочкой (Рыбака уже выкладывали), и еще какой-нибудь третий номер... Пока думаю, люди уже сделают. Почему у меня медленно мозги шевелятся...:rolleyes:

----------


## orsia

Всем большое спасибо за "хлебные" идеи. Много чего взяла, но основная тема будет "Любви все возрасты покорны".. После 1-го тоста "Выпьем за любовь" а дальше по жизненным вехам... Много чего взяла из вашего, добавляю и свое... Но решила сама не вести, т.к. юбилей моей мамы...

Так вот, почему в "Прошу" и "Помогите"... В общем, третий день пишу стихи, свое поздравление. А не пишется!!! Я не знаю, по каким делам моя "музка" смылась, но почему-то все, что не касается моего поздравления, воспринимает нормально, а как маме стих написать, так.... рыыы! Но все ждут от меня стихотворного поздравления, тк знают, что с рифмой временами я дружу.... Маме 50 лет, зовут Люба, я у нее единственная дочь.... ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! (и почему нет смайлика с протянутой рукой???)

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ларико-2009*,
 Уже давно Саша Свинг выкладывал свое видео - Плющенко на коньках :biggrin:.  вместо скрипки гитарка детская вроде была...  :Aga: И Рыбака вроде тоже у него видела или не у него... не помню!
А мне не нравятся такие номера в принципе - очень зависят от артистичности, а это редко попадается.

----------


## KAlinchik

Девочки, родненькие , выручайте! это ужас какой-то! мои мозги отказываеются работать...со мной это впервые....
 я все по поводу своей свадьбы по приколу...не могу додумать первый стол... как встречать будут - придумала, как усажу всех- придумала..как подарки вручат- придумала.... первый тост молодых и тот придумала....дальше- ну просто дальнейший ступор! у меня уже руки опускаются....чем из свадебных традиций можно заняться за первым столом? кроме семейного очага, у меня над ним стебаться совести не хватит....
первый стол должен закончиться первым танцем, который и тот придумали... а в середине сияет пустота....за вторым будем воровать туфлю, за третьим столом- тещу....
может кто хоть на мысль натолкнет, что еще за первым столом сделать....

----------


## Инна Р.

Алина - свадебный репортаж сделай. Его как раз вначале делать нужно. Свидетелей вызови, над ними постебайся - и тост за них... а что это за свадьба "по приколу"??? родителей при помощи анекдотов представь - пусть тоже тостик скажут...

----------


## Сильва

*KAlinchik*,
 А если заставить родителей  внуков-пупсов пеленать-петь колыбельные? Хотя я не сторонник. Выйдешь в скайп - расскажу про ансамбль родительский, буквами не напишешь, петь надо. Делала раньше именно за первым столом.

О, ещё мысль. Если по-приколу, то сделать, как в "Городке" - фанерку, и кнопочкой пусть прикалывают указ какой-нибудь на свидетеле. И Кнопку сделать подарочную, прикалываться - так по полной.:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина - свадебный репортаж сделай


О!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Инночка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!дай я тебя расцАлую!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Как же я про него забыла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> а что это за свадьба "по приколу"??? родителей при помощи анекдотов представь - пусть тоже тостик скажут...


жених, невеста и мамО-теща- это артисты, все остальные гости - клиенты ночного клуба, где будет проходить это действие....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Выйдешь в скайп - расскажу про ансамбль родительский, буквами не напишешь, петь надо


Светуля, спасибо за то, что отозвалась. :flower: .. завтра в первой половине дня перезвоню на скайп.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем доброй ночи! Весь день пишу сценарий ветеринарам, а к ночи уже голова не варит. осталось последнее - по типу сладкой фамилии сладкую профессию сделать, помогите пожалйста со "сладостями". кроме *В*афли и *Е*жевика что-то больше ничего не приходит на ум. Заранее спаисбо всем отозвавшимся:smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ОленькаАрт*,
 В личке

----------


## о-ля-ля

*ОленькаАрт*,



> помогите пожалйста со "сладостями


В-варенье.
Е-ежевика
Т-"трюфели","тянучки",ТАКИЕ вкусные конфетки.
Е-Ещё одна ежевика.
Р-"Райское наслаждение"(шоколад"Баунти"),"райское яблочко.
И-ириски, инжир.
Н-нуга, "НАТС"-шоколадка с орехами.
А-арахис, ананас, абрикос, апельсин.
Р-"Рачки"(конфеты), Рюмочка с наливочкой.

----------


## Озорная

*ОленькаАрт*,

*Т*орт, тортинка, *Р*огалик, рулет, *И*зюм, ирис, инжир, *Н*уга, *А*брикос, ананас, апельсин.

Это - что влет вспомнилось....

----------


## МКШВ

> А мне не нравятся такие номера в принципе - очень зависят от артистичности, а это редко попадается.


*Ёжик*, полностью согласна с замечанием насчет "трудоемкости" реализации таких моментов. Просто обычно на подготовительном этапе мы заранее узнаем, кто из гостей это сможет сделать (на предновогодних корпоративах), или ориентируемся на "молодежный" состав сборных новогодних коллективов. А потом у многих ведущих есть группы аниматоров!
Спасибо! Удачи!

----------


## МКШВ

> Всем здравствуйте Девочки, не подскажите где можно найти какое нить поздравление человеку химику,


*Вятушка*, не поверите - только закончила писать капустник для женщины-химика на защиту докторской! Там, конечно, очень много специфического и её личного, поэтому вышлю в личку всё, что смогу! Ловите (или - лови)!
Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> я все по поводу своей свадьбы по приколу...


 Алина! А собрать у гостей *подписи* с текстом "мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся..."чем не прикол?
Я не люблю, но может найдешь возможность сделать какое-то* письмо* , например от премьер- министра или от Президента, где нужно вставить прилагательные...
 Любые *тесты* типа "Кто как держит бокал" 
Или *свадебная зарядка* "руку правую подняли и соседу помахали, ну а левая пока опускается слегка На колено. Не своё. А соседа своего..."

----------


## shoymama

Алин, я бы сделала прикольную Лав стори о молодых в виде слайд шоу с озвучкой из известных комедий.

----------


## optimistka17

Да, Алина, а *История с дудками* от Леши Гамаюн тоже ведь будет к месту...

----------


## свадьба

Всех приветствую! Нужен совет: чем можно покрасить поролон? От костюма корова остался , вот решила сделать реквизит. галстку и бантики.Вы же мудрые из мудрейших, подскажите, очень надо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МКШВ

> Уже давно Саша Свинг выкладывал свое видео - Плющенко на коньках


*Ёжик*, не а ткнете носом, где это можно посмотреть?! Прсто я еще на форуме плохо ориентируюсь...Спасибо заранее!
Удачи!

----------


## МКШВ

> Маме 50 лет, зовут Люба, я у нее единственная дочь.... ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!


*orsia*, может быть на что-нибудь натолкнет...

Как говорил Вильям Шекспир –
Мол, … жизнь – театр …
                                   кто бы спорил!
Любовь – Блистает в каждой роли,
Ей – стоя рукоплещет мир!
Талантливо умеет жить,
Не ныть и не читать нотаций,
И выход может находить 
Из самых сложных ситуаций!
Очарование, Стиль и Класс,
Блестящий Ум, Отвага, Воля –
Всё сочетается в Любови,
Всё околдовывает нас!
Да … не обидел Бог ничем –
Ах, …эта Стать, Глаза, Улыбка!
Красива!!!– в этом нет ошибки!
И с внешним видом – нет проблем!
А Гардероб … имеет  Вид
И носится в такой манере,
Как будто на приём спешит
Она к английской королеве!!!
При этом – просто Супер-Мать!
И заявляю я публично  –
Дочь Любит – просто Фанатично, 
За Дочь Способна Жизнь отдать!
***
Сегодня, пользуясь моментом,
И, выразив тебе Признание,
Под громкий шквал Аплодисментов
Я зачитаю Пожелания!!!
Итак!!!
Пусть Бизнес будет Креативным, (Эффективным)
А Отдых – Стильным и Активным,
Жизнь – Яркой, Долгой и Богатой,
Любовь – Красивой и Крылатой!!!
Счастливою Пусть будет Дочка!!!
А Так и Будет - Знаю Точно!!!
Пусть Чашей Полной будет Дом,
И Радость будет В Доме Том!!!
Давайте ж поднимем бокалы скорей
За Жизнь! За Любовь!
Ну, и за …Юбилей!
Удачи и Радости!

----------


## Наталюшка

> Всем здравствуйте Девочки, не подскажите где можно найти какое нить поздравление человеку химику, он каким то искуственным способом добывает золото, соединения там какие то и прочая редкая муть.Я уж очень далека от всего этого, а к пятнице надо прям умри но поздравь и именно об этом химичестве надо что то сказануть.Юбиляру 50 лет, зовут Сергей. Вдруг да был у кого то такой же юбиляр химик


здесь голосовые поздравления... правда как скачать не знаю... 
http://www.funcalls.ru/category.php?cat_id=640

----------


## Тира

> я все по поводу своей свадьбы по приколу...не могу додумать первый стол... как встречать будут - придумала, как усажу всех- придумала..как подарки вручат- придумала.... первый тост молодых и тот придумала....дальше- ну просто дальнейший ступор! у меня уже руки опускаются....чем из свадебных традиций можно заняться за первым столом? кроме семейного очага, у меня над ним стебаться совести не хватит....


Застольные игры, коллективное рисование портретов (жениха и невесты), подвижные командные игры (если позволяет место)

----------


## Lorry

Всем привет!!:biggrin:
На днях прикупила красивые шляпки , и большие и маленьки , смешные такие , ну не могла пройти мимо и потом цена некусучая.  Чтобы с ними такое сотворить. 
Может игры какие есть, кто знает поделитесь идейками.

----------


## KAlinchik

> На днях прикупила красивые шляпки , и большие и маленьки


"кнопки" веселые сделай....по типу " Угадай мелодию" или кто лучше знает юбиляра

----------


## Наталюшка

> На днях прикупила красивые шляпки ,


а можно игру по типу "пива" - только не банки с пивом а шляпы... и обозвать - дело в шляпе!!

----------


## Rodniki

код скачки минусов студии Родники на 25 ноября 1652361287
Удачи
______
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/multimedia.php это сайт

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,я за помощью. Как бы начать новогодний корпоратив, чтоб настроить на волну непринужденности,веселья? Ну,чтоб поменьше официоза. Сколько не думала,а всё получается чересчур торжественно.

----------


## Элен

> На днях прикупила красивые шляпки , и большие и маленьки , смешные такие , ну не могла пройти мимо и потом цена некусучая. Чтобы с ними такое сотворить. 
> Может игры какие есть, кто знает поделитесь идейками.


Если шляпки характерные,то можно сделать по принципу именных или цветных нарезок поиграть.Например,шляпка-пиво - кусочек из "пей пиво",шляпка-зайчик с ушками - "шоколадный заяц",шляпа-мушкетёр - "пора-порадуемся",клоунская - "арлекино".Всё это соединить в один муз.трек и пусть каждый,кто про себя слышит - выходит в круг,танцует,а все остальные повторяют за ним.Это сложно,конечно,но если шляпки узнаваемы - то это того стОит.Если идея понравится - помогу сделать нарезку.
Есть ещё такая мысль.Всем раздать шляпки в танц.паузе,а одному корону,он будет предводителем "Будешь нашим королём",носятся по залу паровозиком,когда ему захочется,он может оторваться и поменяться с кем-то из паровозика и тогда водит уже другой.Своеобразный такой ручеёк получается,с элементами карнавала.
Может,конечно,идеи и бредовые,но вот так...

----------


## Lorry

*KAlinchik*,

*Наталюшка*,
*Элен*,

Девчонки  я вас ЛЮБЛЮ !!!! :flower: 
Спасибо вам огромное , идеи классные, жаль что вы далеко живёте , цены на  шляпки  смешные  1-2 евро , купила бы всем.

----------


## GammiLugansk

orsia, может что-нибудь из этого поможет  :Aga: 
Сонет мой в день рожденья золотой
я подарю, как первую улыбку.
Окно свое для радости открой.
и счастие не будет зыбко.

Тебе в который раз сказать хочу,
что счастие твое в грядущем часе
подобно солнца первому лучу,
способно сохранить от всех напастей!

ты сделаешь еще к успеху шаг,
и мир исчезнет в сказочном тумане.
Поймешь ты, что печали все - пустяк.
Ты самая родная в мире, мама!

И светит пусть сто тысяч светлых лет
тебе любви сверкающий сонет!
Автор: Юлия Логвинова

Своей я маме посвящаю
Свои победы и удачи,
К своей я маме прибегаю,
Когда бывают неудачи.

Она поймет меня, рассудит,
Всегда поможет мне советом,
Я только маме доверяю
Свои сердечные секреты.

Когда я стану чуть постарше
И у меня родятся дети,
Я постараюсь объяснить им,
Что лучше мамы нет на свете!

Я не хочу сейчас банальных
Сказать побольше слов красивых,
Мне просто хочется, чтоб мама
Была здоровой и счастливой!
Автор Лангер Мария

Сегодня нашей всей семьей 
Мы отмечаем день большой. 
Жизнь не всегда цветы, 
Бывают беды и ненастья, 
Но, мамочка, есть Ты - 
И в этом наше счастье.

----------


## Элен

> Нужен совет: чем можно покрасить поролон? От костюма корова остался , вот решила сделать реквизит. галстку и бантики.


Не пробовала,но я бы рискнула кусочек краской из балончика покрасить,если не разъест паролон,то можно красить.Но вообще,наверное,этот реквизит будет ненадёжным,быстро порвётся,лучше сшить из материала и вставить внутрь паролон.
Осмелюсь предложить ещё покрасить акриловыми красками или красками специальными для текстиля.

----------


## Shusteer

*свадьба*,
А я лёгкой тканью обтягиваю-подкладоченой или шифоном. Тоже неплохо смотряться.

----------


## Анжелла

Любаня, а я красила краской для ткани. Ничего не вышло, только тазик покрасился. :Aga:

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте, всем!
Сейчас шла из детского сада и вдруг посетила идея. Сделать собирательный образ нового года. Не Деда Мороза, а именно нового года.
Глаза, как у кого? 
Нос, как у кого?
Губы... и т.п.
Во весь рост. Потом найти этих людей или зверей, как у кого эти части, потом собрать этот образ. Потом хочу распечатать во весь рост, разрезать, а на новогоднем корпоративе, чтобы люди соединили обратно (двусторонный скотч сзади), а потом типа для него (в честь него) что-нибудь исполнить МАССОВО. Как вам идея? И давайте пособираем Новый год!!!! Как вы думаете...

----------


## КартинкаИр

Дорогие мои, мне нужна очень ваша подсказка и помощь!!!
Только что вызвала начальница и опять ДОБРОВОЛЬНО ПРИНУДИТЕЛЬНО завтра на день сельскохозяйственого работника должна провести розвлекателоную программу часса на 4-5....????  Так как НАША КУЛЬТУРА только способна на торжестенную часть......?
Очень прошу помогите с спецыфическими играми, может у кого есть нарезки на интересный репортаж....Буду рада любым идеям!!!

----------


## Shusteer

Ребята, пишу сюда, т.к сюда чаще заглядывают. Нужен звук какой издают кнопки в программе "Минута Славы" Срочно!!! Помогите, пожалуйста! :Oj:

----------


## Shusteer

*Иринка Картинка*,
У шоумена Зайцева такая детская игра есть сейчас не вспомню дословно. Для себя назвала "Корзинки" Все танцуют можно паровозиком, хороводом, хааотично, как только музыка обрывается все должны бежать к своим "корзинам". А перд игрой манками распеделяют кто будет яблоками, кто грушами и т.п.
Можно адаптировать на взрослый праздник.
Есть ещё мой любимый вариант игры обёдени их - будет классно! приглашаешь 3-4 фруктов, даёшь им задание что-нибудь спясать, музыка обрывается-"фрукты" летят в зал за партнёром, кто первее приведёт, тому приз. Следующий раунд, опять остановка в музыке, теперь они уже вдвоём несуться за противоположными партнёрами и т.д всё разрастается в геометрической прогрессии пока всех не подымешь на танцы.

----------


## maknata

*Иринка Картинка*,



> прошу помогите с спецыфическими играми,


ну дык, "корову"-перчатку выдоить, пусть "яйца"- теннисные шарики в ложке переносят командой птицеводов, комбайнёры пусть пособирают "снопы" из женщин-"колосочков", а потом обмеряй, чей сноп пообъёмней будет.Да в принципе любую игру можно приспособить к сельскому хозяйству.:wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

девочки! знаю, что многие из вас еще работают в образовательных учреждениях.Может у кого-то есть сценарий по типу: день Института...
надо до конца недели предоставить хотя бы червновик сценария концерта ко дню Академии...у меня пока даже не от чего оттолкнуться...
буду особо признательна за материал на украинском языке  :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Девчонки! Спасибо за идеи :flower:   Вот еще в чем вопрос 100 человек из них 18 женщин, все остальное мужчины ! 
Ну там разные кнопочки, угадайки, шляпы, рок-група, времена года..........
А вот кто проводил "Машинки" подскажите вот в такой компании они пройдут? Стоит ли брать это?

И еще чисто для мужчин что-бы такое...?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Иринка Картинка*,
Ир, у меня похожий вариант, только народу поменьше-6 женщин а мужчин30-35... и тоже буквально на днях планировала обратиться в доску... у тебя тоже на новый год? и еще чисто женский коллектив на 29... уже немного собрала, но хотела узнать, может кто проводил почти однополые компании... в темке однополые компании уже была...

----------


## Donald

Девчо-о-о-онкииии!.....
А вот... ни у кого, случайно, нет какого-нить поздравления для Натальи? 35 лет тётеньке, двое детей, оценщик имущества...

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> А вот кто проводил "Машинки" подскажите вот в такой компании они пройдут? Стоит ли брать это?
> 
> И еще чисто для мужчин что-бы такое...?


Проводил... и уже несколько раз :biggrin:.... Стоит.... несомненно!....  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Моё вам всем здравствуйте,дорогие! Кто  поделится песней для мамы от сына и дочки? Сыновние есть , дочерние есть - куча всего.А вот от лица двоих детей...Спасибо!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Моё вам всем здравствуйте,дорогие! Кто  поделится песней для мамы от сына и дочки? Сыновние есть , дочерние есть - куча всего.А вот от лица двоих детей...Спасибо!


Анют... а что просто хорошую  :Ok:  песню о маме... объявить от сына и дочки  :Aga: .... никак!? :rolleyes: ....

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Donald*, Дима, вот, что нашла на просторах инета...

Поздравления по именам: НАТАЛЬЯ



8 сентября 
Значение: "родная", "природная" (лат). В носящих имя Наталья скрыт значительный темперамент. Это тот самый омут, в тишине которого может вызреть не одна дюжина чертей - как в плохом, так и в хорошем смысле этого слова. Никто, как Наталья при ее чувствительном самолюбии, не нуждается так в человеческом тепле и внимании. И ей следует быть поосторожней, ведь похвалами, лестью и даже душевностью и сочувствием от Наташи можно добиться почти всего. 


Сегодня именинница - Наташа. 
Найдется ли ее милей и краше, 
Надежней и настойчивей в делах? 
Она в заботах, как пчела в цветах! 
В день Ангела Наташеньку поздравим 
И без подарка точно не оставим! 
Достоинств всех ее не перечесть, 
Так пусть же будет праздник в ее честь! 
Наталья, от души тебе желаем: 
Успех во всем пусть будет нескончаем, 
Счастливой будь, желанной и любимой 
И Ангелом своим всегда хранимой!


У нашей Наталии тонкая талия, античный нос и характер-купорос. Вся Наталия приталенная, 
знойная и убойная. Выглянет она - и вам хана.
Выпьем по рюмашке за здоровье Наташки!


Ах, Наталья-непоседа!
Весела с тобой беседа,
Ты танцуешь и поешь,
Всем улыбки раздаешь,
Озорно глаза блестят,
Покорить весь мир хотят.
Пусть тебе он покорится,
Чтобы сердце, словно птица,
Безудержно, вольно, смело
К счастью радостно летело!


В день рождения Натальи 

Соберутся гости вновь, 

Принесут подарков массу, 

Кто – веселый сувенир,



Кто – из солнечной Италии, 

Крепленое вино, 

Кто финансов малость в кассу, 

Ну а я уж, извини, – 



Подарить тебе желаю 

Не конверт и не букет, 

Все в моей сегодня власти - 

Подарить тебе решил – 



Небо – с края и до края, 

И воробушка в руке, 

Пожелать добра и счастья, 

И любви — от всей души!




это только именные... а по поводу профессии и семейного положения- эт к нашим поэтэссам обращаться надо...они помогут :Ok:  :Aga: !!! только информации про именинницу побольше надо бы... надеюсь   и я чуть-чуть помогла...:smile:Юля

----------


## skomorox

> Осмелюсь предложить ещё покрасить акриловыми красками или красками специальными для текстиля.


Так и надо делать. У меня есть знакомый чел, он сам мастерит больших кукол из паролона. Красит паролон красками для текстиля.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
Не-е, Петя, это клип будет.Если объявить-легче, конечно.Тут в ролике...

----------


## МКШВ

> 35 лет тётеньке, двое детей, оценщик имущества...


*Donald*, во первых строках своего письма шлю Вам скромный...книксен! А теперь - идейки: Беспрецедентный аукцион "Сотбис" (моно даже ценники сделать) - выставляется лот - 35  лет Жизни, оценку провел опытнейший оценщик ____ ! Много,...мало?! А 13 тыс. дней?  .... Итак, выставляется 14 лет счастливого замужества (к примеру) - Кто? - конечно, муж: Я!!! (поздравление) и т.д. - в результате: истинные сокровища - не продаются, потому что каждый миг жизни - неповторим, и это, конечно "не подвиг - но что-то героическое в этом есть!" 
Смотрите в личку - м.б. что-то пригодится !!!
Удачи!

----------


## Масяня

*myworld7*,


мама - первое слово

там и про сына и про дочь, есть хороший вариант в обработке...

----------


## Ларико

Добрый вечер! Киньте, пожалуйста, чтобы люди несколько раз кричали:"Горько!" и "Поздравляем"! Срочно надо!!!! И еще ссылку на сайт, где прикольные детские фотографии, например дети в капусте и тп.
Очень нужно.

----------


## selenka07

> девочки! знаю, что многие из вас еще работают в образовательных учреждениях.Может у кого-то есть сценарий по типу: день Института...
> надо до конца недели предоставить хотя бы червновик сценария концерта ко дню Академии...у меня пока даже не от чего оттолкнуться...
> буду особо признательна за материал на украинском языке


Є вірш, гарний такий (можна про школу, можна про вуз) підвести, що це місце, де ми вчимося, набираємося досвіду, зустрічаємо своє кохання і т.д.:

У кожного в душі є невелике місто,
де сни свої від нас ховає ніч, 
де істини живуть і є провулок істин,
і вулиці усяких протиріч.
....... (завтра на роботі подивлюся)
любов-принцеса поливає квіти 
і на ромашках крадькома гада.
........
живе графиня память, і вона
своє вікно засвічує , до речі,
щоб нашу душу освітить до дна.
там юний досвід учиться ходити, 
там білий сніг - для вулиць, не для скронь,
а на центральній площі - площі честі
горить великий клятвенний вогонь

потім можна привітати увесь вуз, якщо є гімн, чи пісню  преробити (типу "Команда молодости")

далі можна привітати кафедри. 
Поміж усим надавати слово запрошеним)

А завтра буду в Полтаві, мене запросили на День Університету, то поділюся

----------


## KAlinchik

> завтра буду в Полтаві, мене запросили на День Університету, то поділюся


Ой,давай поделишься... буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> 35 лет тётеньке,


Дима, млин. ну какая тётенька в 35????????????:mad:
дЭЭЭвушка

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Есть классная\ прикольная игра. Если люди не ВИП персоны, проводи, не ошибёшься. Смеху будет до конца праздника.

Делишь на команды по 3-4 человека. например 4 команды. Даёшь им таблички, кем они на время становятся. Га-га, Бе-бе, ме-ме, иа-иа.

Завязываешь всем глаза. а помошник ( можно из гостей) разводит их по танц площадке. Считаешь - 1,2,3 и они должны собрать свою команду по слуху.
Игра давно знакомая, но в Челябинске девочки её провели на сцене. Мы хохотали наверное час. Раньше я её на выпускных делала. но как то забылась.
Идёт на ура

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А теперь - идейки: Беспрецедентный аукцион "Сотбис" (моно даже ценники сделать) - выставляется лот - 35 лет Жизни, оценку провел опытнейший оценщик ____ ! Много,...мало?! А 13 тыс. дней? .... Итак, выставляется 14 лет счастливого замужества (к примеру) - Кто? - конечно, муж: Я!!! (поздравление) и т.д. - в результате: истинные сокровища - не продаются, потому что каждый миг жизни - неповторим, и это, конечно "не подвиг - но что-то героическое в этом есть!"


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## selenka07

> Ой,давай поделишься... буду очень благодарна!


Ага, якщо, звичайно, буде чим:frown:. А вірш шукати????

----------


## KAlinchik

> А вірш шукати????


 :Aga: 
да, мне понравился.

----------


## Pugachiha

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! К сожалению, нет возможности в последнее время почаще посещать этот замечательный ФОРУМ. Очень за всеми скучаю, всех лублууу :flower: 
Но сейчас сильно припекло, и верю, что здесь мне помогут. Очень нужна песенка из мультфильма "Нинзя Черепашки" на русском языке. Там такие слова: "Мы чё-то там Черепашки, мы какие-то там какашки". Может это не из самого мультфильма, а кто-то пел. Подскажите, где найти, пожалуйста. Нужно уже на завтра :Vah:

----------


## selenka07

*KAlinchik*,
http://www.summoning.ru/humour/song.shtml#m18 - тут студентські пісні та ідеї для зустрічі випускників. Може, щось знайдеш

----------


## vz_event

Кричалка "Крикнем горько" под минусовку Five

Сегодня  друзья собрались мы все вместе ,
Сегодня уже вы не жених и невеста,
Миша и Таня- муж и жена,
Смейся, ликуй и завидуй страна! 

Крикнем, крикнем ГОРЬКО!

Надолго запомнится свадебный вечер
Как вы стремились другу к другу навстречу
Тост молодым надо новый сказать
А в завершенье снова кричать

Крикнем, крикнем "Горько!"


Повод отличный гулять, танцевать,
Доброе слово невесте сказать
И жениху ,конечно,налить,
Невесту целуй, а потом можно пить...

Крикнем, крикнем "Горько!"


Мы молодым желаем всегда,
Море здоровья и много добра,
Помнить всю жизнь верных друзей,
И нарожать кучу детей!

Крикнем, крикнем ГОРЬКО!

Мы обещаем через года,
На свадьбу золотую придти к вам сюда,
Но что бы здоровым дожить до 100 лет,
Есть один маленький очень секрет: 

Крикнем, крикнем ГОРЬКО!!




Девочки...Огромная просьба...В том году делала на новогодние корпоративы шуточные задания для офисных работников, по типу фант. Находила на нашем форуме... Там шуточные обещания вроде " обещаю в следубщем году каждый день одевать короткую юбку", "обещаю наливать всем сотрудникам кофе" и т.д.
У меня комп другой и не сохранилось(((((
 делала в самом начале, пока народ кушает, мегазачОтно проходило!

----------


## Гвиола

*selenka07*, на форуме общаются на русском языке!

----------


## Масяня

*Pugachiha*,

 посмотри вот здесь

http://files.mail.ru/2U22RD

----------


## чижик

> selenka07, на форуме общаются на русском языке!


Гвиолочка - ну не будь такой строгой! девочка новенькая, Не разобралась ещё....И потом увидела, что Калинчик с Украины - вот на родном языке ей и пишет. И потом, девочки! Украинский - не иероглифы, о том, что ничего плохого не пишут, можно всё-таки догадаться....И , если стихи, к-рые нужны Калинчику, на украинском - как же она их в одночасье переведёт?А в личку, может, не сообразила написать...Ну, в общем, не распугивайте новичков, даже тех, кто пишет не по-русски.ИМХО:mad: К тому же " Маруся - раз, два. три, калина, чорнявая дiвчина..." поют всегда ВСЕ с удовольствием...Причём, со словами... :Aga:  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

*Масяня*,
 Светланочка, спасибо большущее :flower:  Скорей всего, это и есть те самые Нинзя Черепашки :Aga:

----------


## Donald

> Делишь на команды по 3-4 человека. например 4 команды. Даёшь им таблички, кем они на время становятся. Га-га, Бе-бе, ме-ме, иа-иа.
> 
> Завязываешь всем глаза. а помошник ( можно из гостей) разводит их по танц площадке. Считаешь - 1,2,3 и они должны собрать свою команду по слуху.


Я так понял, они все одновременно должны бе-бекать, му-мукать и т.д.?

----------


## selenka07

> *selenka07*, на форуме общаются на русском языке!


Да, прошу прощения. Увлеклась))))

----------


## selenka07

Девочки, пожалуйста, подскажите, как провести детский новогодний праздник, чтобы по минимуму задействовать детей. Где-то встречала сообщение о празднике в двух параллельных классах: в одном традиционный, в другом родители организовали. Теперь у нас такая проблема. Не бросьте в беде, помогите.

Можно по адресу:sidorenko_olena@mail.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

Форумчане, *кто живет в Ростове*? 
Свяжитесь с *Марьей*, пожалуйста!

----------


## maknata

*selenka07*,
 Выход один - пригласите аниматоров, или сами станьте аниматорами. Я в прошлом году такое проводила в одной из школ. В этом году уже несколько школ прощупывают почву. У меня были Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и я, КарльсОнчик. Дети подготовили пару песенок для Д. Мороза, а так я и Снегурочка делали игровую программу на 1,5 часа. Дети то были задействованы - они играли вместе с нами.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Моё вам всем здравствуйте,дорогие! Кто  поделится песней для мамы от сына и дочки? Сыновние есть , дочерние есть - куча всего.А вот от лица двоих детей...Спасибо!


Аннушка, есть песня про родителей, там такие слова:

мы тропинку не забудем, что ведет в родимый дом
вспоминать все время будем о родителях с теплом
ведь они нам подарили годы лучшие свои
и за это мы спасибо им сегодня говорим

припев: мы спасибо говорим
тем, кто с детства нас любил
тем, кто лучшую на свете эту жизнь нам подарил
мама, папа, это вам наши теплые слова
мама, папа, всех дороже в мире нам.

есть плюс и минус, если подойдет - вышлю на почту. :Aga:

----------


## selenka07

Калинчик, вот стихотворение, что увижу в Полтаве - напишу вечером или завтра сутра 

У кожного в душі э невелике місто,
де сни свої від нас ховає ніч,
де Істини живуть, і є првулок Істин,
і вулиця Усяких протиріч.
Там в лабіринтах древнього містечка
живе графиня Память - і вона
своє вікно засвічує, до речі, 
щоб нашу память освітить до дна.
Там Юний Досвід учиться ходити,
там знань ясних джерельна бє вода
Любов-принцеса поливає квіти
і на ромашках крадькома гада.
Сльоза і Сміх по черзі ходять в гості,
Печаль збирає роси і дощі,
а в голубій надхмарній високості
живе Натхнення - жайворон душі.
Проспекти Мрій там сонячні і чисті,
там білий сніг - для вулиць, не для скронь,
а на центральній площі - площі Честі
Горить священний клятвенний вогонь

----------


## Сильва

*selenka07*,
 А универ какой? Хочешь - набери меня, можем встретиться.

----------


## МКШВ

*Ксения Высоцкая*, спасибо за позитифф!:smile:




> Есть классная\ прикольная игра.


И за игру СПАСИБО! А то у меня в последнее время...мозг вскипел!
Удачи иРадости!

----------


## ИРита

АУУ! Морозы- дедушки  и Снегурочки -девушки которые по домам сказки разносить будут! Вы теперь где???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orsia

Люди! Срочно!!! ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО!!! есть у кого-нибудь макет СЕРТИФИКАТА на звезду!!! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!! (горю с подарком маме на юбилей!)

----------


## GammiLugansk

orsia, 
Скажите где посмотреть как можно прикрепить файл. Я выложу сертификат :Aga: 
Встречай на почте, отправила сертификат на владение участком луны

----------


## Леночка1977

orsia, у меня тоже что-то есть только не знаю подойдет или нет. Еще не знаю как посылать и что делать!!!

----------


## Леночка1977

orsia, отправила, смотри в почте.

----------


## ИРита

> чем можно покрасить поролон? От костюма корова остался , вот решила сделать реквизит. галстку и бантики


Я красила краской из балончиков, в автомагазинах продается. Производства США оч. хорошая.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*GammiLugansk*,
Привет, землячка!!! А где так долго была?
Скайп есть?

----------


## ИРита

> Вчера позвонила заказчица и заказала Бабу Ягу на 1 час


Людмила из Норильска это для тебя
План – схема поздравления  с днём рождения ребёнка 6-8 лет .  Длительность 40 минут. 
Главный герой Баба Яга.
Ой, как в нос мне шибануло!
Ветром русский дух придуло.
Кто в избушке сей живёт.
Покажись что за народ.
Начинайте вспоминать 
Как меня в народе звать
Вы, гляжу, не собирались 
меня на праздник приглашать.
И вот эдак, как всегда.
Не зовут на праздники меня.
Я ж пляшу как Волочкова,
А пою как та звезда
Как Алала Пугачева.
А я живу одна. Такие вот дела.
А жизнь в глуши меня достала – довела.
А на душе моей скребуться кошки, да
А я хорошая. Мадам Ёжкина.
Была такая заводная, порхала бабочкой.
А вот годочки пролетели я стала бабушкой.

Что стоите как опяты ,
Опустили руки вниз.
Я не слышу криков браво.
Иль хотя бы криков бис.
Хватит вам ладони мучить
И родное горло драть
Ведь у …. День рожденья
Её надо поздравлять.
Подойди кА ты сюда.
Тебе дёргать уши?
Ладно уши трогать мы не будем,
Их ведь можно оторвать
Куда ж, скажите, добры люди, 
Ей серёжки надевать.
А сейчас все с настроеньем крикнем: «…….с днём рожденья!
Пожеланий пока мало, прошу помощи у зала.
(поздравления гостей)
Всё устала поздравлять,нам давно пора играть.
Игры с метлой:
Передавать метлу по кругу  пока звучит музыка. У кого метла в руках на момент остановки музыки – тот выполняет задание (фанты). 
Перепрыгивание  через метлу (как детская игра «Удочка»)  «..выше прыгайте ребятки, что бы не поджарить пятки»
Мести  воздушные шарики сидя на метле.
Командная  эстафета  - на метлу садится один ребёнок,  бежит до обозначенного места, возвращается, садит на метлу ещё одного участника, бегут уже двое  и. т.д.  
 «Каравай»
А сейчас, как там оно,
Играем в слабое звено.
Кот за стол скорей не сел
Торт отведать не успел.
Меня уж в сказке ждут друзья,
До свиданья, всем пока.

----------


## GammiLugansk

tatiana-osinka,
Привет, нет скайпа у меня нет. Надо поставить, только вот вопрос - у меня скорость инета маленькая, будет ли он работать? Где можно почитать об этой программе? :rolleyes:

----------


## vz_event

Любимые форумчане,весь нет обыскала 
Кто-то в том году выкладывал, шуточные задания новогодние, для офисных работников.
Там примерно "обещаю носить каждый день юбку", "приносить по утрам приносить кофе всем сотрудникам", "угощать каждый день шоколадкой"...эмм.не помню((((( но в начале вечера так супер проходило...

----------


## чижик

Коллеги! Ищу "Барыню" без слов, в не очень быстром темпе, и песню о зиме "Потолок ледяной", можно плюс. Сможет кто-нибудь помочь? буду очень признательна!

----------


## Гвиола

http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1251/125150.shtml тут Зима
а Барыню,щас гляну.

----------


## Гвиола

Куда "Барыню" послать?

----------


## Анжелла

> Коллеги! Ищу "Барыню" без слов, в не очень быстром темпе, и песню о зиме "Потолок ледяной", можно плюс. Сможет кто-нибудь помочь? буду очень признательна!


У меня есть Барыня отличная, но тоже не знаю куда высылать. Чижик, поставь уже почтовый адрес. :Aga:

----------


## Natali_T

*чижик*,
 Наверное уже поздно и всё же... барыни - здесь http://gettyfile.ru/433100/

----------


## КартинкаИр

Все же мне не удалось спрыгнуть с проведения вечера у руководителей фермерских хозяйств....

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу и дал свои идеи  :flower:  :Pivo: 
Может у кого есть викторина о сельском хозяйстве, а также готовые нарезки на репортаж.....

И еще думаю может делегацию зарубежных гостей сделать (одеть шляпки.., элементы костюмов.... и по пару куплетов текста дать, а может кто и танцем поздравит, например грузин - лезгинка)....

И еще если ШЕЙХА взять что-бы женщины приносили вещи какие-то, как бы это связать с профессией ?

Очень нужен ваш взгляд и идеи!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

И еще, я упустила конкурс с пивом! Очень много о нем отзывов.... Это когда по кругу бегают и берут пиво, кто не успел..., выходит.... И так на победителя... Или это что-то другое..... 
Очень жду объяснения! Можно в личку!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Natali_T*,Натуль, Чижику медленная "Барыня" нужна!:smile: Хотя, наверное, и не нужна,адреса не дает!:wink:

----------


## Natali_T

*Гвиола*,Наташ,
 ой, я думала это и есть медленная:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

> И еще, я упустила конкурс с пивом! Очень много о нем отзывов.... Это когда по кругу бегают и берут пиво, кто не успел..., выходит.... И так на победителя... Или это что-то другое..... 
> Очень жду объяснения! Можно в личку!!!


Довольно травмоопасный конкурс... Я когда то 7 ле отработал в пивном ресторане летнем... Мы отказались от этого... Пиво - скользкаю хрень... Надо - пришлю, и по С/Х тоже есть, только бы хорошо в Скайпе бы... А то с почной стольк телодвижений, а тут каждая минута дорога... И спать охота...  :)

----------


## Donald

Хотя... если пиво в банках ... возможно...  Мы работали от производителя пивного, так что - все пиво было в стаканах и было его - МОРЕ!!!
Блин... чо только не делали с любителями... Ой-ой...

----------


## НатаБГ

вот  потолок ледяной -только Витас http://files.mail.ru/N7N07B

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Я так понял, они все одновременно должны бе-бекать, му-мукать и т.д.?


Совершенно верно. Представляешь, как забавно наблюдать, когда люди с закрытыми глазами, вытянув руку вперёд, что бы не наткнуться, ищут себе подобных по звуку команды. ( Да простят меня клиенты), но я и сама не против бы в такой затее принять участие.
*
Форумчане, теперь и я с протянутой рукой.* Слишком самонадеянно подошла к данному мероприятию, вот и дотянула, а справиться с одним моментом, без вашей помощи не смогла.
У меня 28 числа юбилей Аптеки и Оптики.
Компания девушки 40 человек, от 40 до 60 лет и один юноша ( охранник) 50 лет.
По конкурсам и застолью уже всё сделала. Но вот в чём загвоздка.
*Нужна песня - переделка* на Аптеку или *поздравлялка.*
И нужен хоть один *тематический конкурс*. Хотя я приверженец того, что люди и так от работы устают, что бы ещё и на праздник о работе вспоминать в конкурсах. Я люблю отвлечённые. Но тут заведующая попросила конкурс устроить для новичков Аптеки. Их 4 человека. И я подумала, раз новенькие, значит всё-таки должно что-то быть связанно с профессией. 
Не откажите в помощи.Ткните носом в нужную тему, или тут выложите, если есть, песни., переделки.
Можно в личку или по скайпу.

ЛУблу Фсех! :Oj:

----------


## skomorox

> Куда "Барыню" послать?


подсказать?:rolleyes: :biggrin:
Мне! :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

наткнулась на савдинке, не скачивала... но заинтриговало...

http://savdink.com/showthread.php?p=494026#post494026

 Поздравления молодых в стихах (аудиотреки). 

Озвученные свадебные поздравления в формате *WAV с профессиональной дикторской начиткой (мужской и женский голоса). Читают на русском языке. 
Формат: WAV (PCM 44100Hz stereo 1411 Kbps);
Количество: 28 шт.
Размер: 247 Мб
http:/*************.com/files/ihnpewcyj

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Скороговорки выкладывали недавно где-то для фармацевтов, запомнила только концовку "валокордин из Болгарии", но смеялась долго, это помню... Может, в медиках?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Может, в медиках?


Светик. я уже почти год на форуме, а всё не как не пойму, где ШО искать.
Где медики у нас? В какой теме?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

И ещё одна проблемма. Я подписанна на 6 тем. А мне приходит очень часто надпись
ПОДПИСКИ нА ДАННЫЕ ТЕМЫ НЕ БЫЛО.
Хотя буквально за этот час по всем темам люди отписались. Что не так? Куда надо нажать? Может какие функции Ыщё надо задействовать?
Раньше такого не было.
И куда делся КИНОЗАЛ?

----------


## Масяня

*Ксения Высоцкая*,



> И куда делся КИНОЗАЛ?
> __________________



в отчётах

----------


## Курица

> Светик. я *уже почти год на форуме, а всё не как не пойму, где ШО искать.*
> Где медики у нас? В какой теме?


Ксюш, да ты что?????? :Vah: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830
ВОТ тут медики! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш, да ты что??????


Веришь, Танюш, не лазАю нигде. Знаю только *6* нужных мне тем ( Доска, Кинозал, Отчёты,Документы,Новый Год, Оформление залов), а сейчас ещё и Питерский Шабаш. и ФСЁЁЁЁЁЁЁ.:eek:
*Надо становиться геологом.* 
Но тогда времени не останется на общение с ВАМИ.
Так что, увы, не знаю до сих пор, что и где искать.  :Tu:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюша, тут я смешные истории почитала об аптечной жизни. Уж очень эта темка мне близка, годы в этой сфере дают свою ностальгию. Знаешь, что можно сделать для новичков аптечных.... Написать на карточках в виде вопросов от покупателей - и пусть догадываются, чего они хотят приобрести. Ты уж вопросы сама сформулируй. Я истории наиболее интересные сюда скопирую.

Пожилой мужчина зычным голосом на всю аптеку, не обращая внимания на очередь: 
Девушка, у вас есть что-нибудь от этого┘
От чего?
Ну┘ от того, что у мужчин старше шестидесяти бывает у семидесяти процентов┘
Девушка провизор наивно спрашивает:
У вас склероз?
Нет! Простатит!


Дочка, у вас есть лекарство, не помню, как называется. Название вроде "лося" но наоборот?
Провизор предлагает пантокрин.
Нет, нет, - говорит старушка, - мне не то прописывали ┘
Проходит какое-то время, и она вспоминает, что у нее в сумочке есть коробка от желаемого средства.
Так вот же он, - радостно восклицает бабуля, - "ОЛЕНИУМ"!
Ясно, - отвечает ей провизор, разглядывая упаковку из-под "Элениума"


Посетитель интересуется у работника аптеки: 
У вас есть мазь?
Конечно. Какая вас интересует?
Ну ┘ с таким пионерским названием.
Вы имеете в виду мазь Теймурова?


Скажите, у вас есть настойка ахинеи? (эхинацеи)

У вас есть корень селедки? (солодки)


Заходит в аптеку печальный гражданин и вопрошает: 
У вас есть препарат из экстракта рыбы?
???
Потом, немного подумав, продолжает:
Кажется ┘ "Рыбаксин"┘ (рибоксин)


У вас есть "Стальной конь?"
Нет, у нас только "Медный всадник"

В отделе "Оптика" мужчина вертит в руках сломанные очки. 
Девушка, помогите, "рога" отвалились.
Следует невозмутимый ответ:
С этим вопросом, гражданин, лучше обращаться к жене. А если у вас проблемы с дужками для очков, то мы вам непременно поможем.


Пожилая женщина доверительно обращается к одной из сотрудниц: 
Девушка, вот нашла тут у себя дома лечебный чай. Написано: для повышения тонуса и "потенции". Это какую такую "потенцию" повышать?
Провизор: 
Такие средства обычно назначают мужчинам для улучшения и нормализации половой жизни.
Старушка: 
Ах, он, кобель! Я тут дома сижу, а он по "потенциям" всяким бегает!

----------


## Гвиола

Девчонки,почему-то сегодня с почты не отправляются письма?
Все,кому нужна "Барыня" качайте отсюда.
http://files.mail.ru/7HETOX

----------


## vz_event

А можно кого-нить попросить, чтобы залили -овки))) Билана beliv me и Рыбака fairytale...
Я тут песенки новогодние сочинила, как передачу года от бычка Билана, Рыбаку тигру))))

Билан

2009й завершился год
Печали все он пусть заберет 
Год тигра все к нам ближе стремится к власти.

Успешным  надеюсь был год быка,
Старался я, но ноша увы не легка.
Усилием вы помогли мне

Прощаюсь с вами я,
Так привык за год друзьяаа, я люблю вас,
И уступаю место .
Тигру.
  Я вас оставляю.
Счастья пожелаю, любви, 
Небеса, хранят пусть вас от бед.
Прощайте,  и пообещайте, 
 Что  Запомните  навсегда, удачи
 что были в год быка.


Рыбак в ответ))

Я усатый, полосатый.
К вам пришел на новый год
Пусть 2010-й
Вам лишь счастья принесет

Провожаем год  бычка ,  скажем все пока.
Потому что тигра год, вот уж к вам идет.

Я спасу вас от напастей. 
Здоровья тигр принесет.
 Денег в лапе, на удачу
С, новым годом! С новым сча-аестьеем!

Будет все у вас отлично, на работе в жизни л-и-ичной,
И тигриный мой,  оскал, чтоб от  бед всех защища-ал

 Новый год к нам  идет, волшебство огней,
И желанье загадать, нужно поскорей.

С новым годо-ом! С новым сча-астьем!
Сказка пусть войдет в ваш дом!
Вместе с  ти-игро-ом!

----------


## Озорная

> И ещё одна проблемма. Я подписанна на 6 тем. А мне приходит очень часто надпись
> ПОДПИСКИ нА ДАННЫЕ ТЕМЫ НЕ БЫЛО.
> Хотя буквально за этот час по всем темам люди отписались. Что не так? Куда надо нажать? Может какие функции Ыщё надо задействовать?
> Раньше такого не было.
> И куда делся КИНОЗАЛ?


Ксюша, в КАБИНЕТЕ нажми F5, этим обновишь страницу, потом нажми *"Посмотреть все темы с подпиской"* под строчками названий тем. И должны появиться все твои темы, если только ты раньше случайно не нажала на слово "*Отписаться*" под самой темой. 
В этом случае нужно подписываться снова на интересующую тебя тему.


Ой, еще забыла, в личку загляни, там про фармацевтов.

----------


## lamod

Дорогие Форумчане! Нигде не могу найти какое-либо поздравление дла мастеров маникюра-педикюра. Никто их не любит, несчастных! Хотелось бы в виде поздравления провести какую-нибудь игру, танец или т.п. с намеком на профессию. Но в голову ничего не приходит. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кому приходит.

----------


## orsia

Спасибо всем за помощь!!!! Сделала сертификат маме - получилось супер!!! Всех благодарю!

----------


## Apch-hi

Доброй ночи мои дорогие. Завтра (уже сегодня) у меня будет балкон. Всвязи с этим у меня вопрос: когда исполняяется "серенада" как расположить группу - лицом к тому кто на балконе или к зрителям? Чего-то я не догоняю. Если можно разъясните в личку.:rolleyes:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*lamod*,
Стихи об услугах!!!

Наши услуги

1.Парикмахерские услуги.
Сделать женщину красивой и прекрасной мы должны,
Вот для этой важной цели парикмахеры нужны.

2.Услуги мастера педикюра, маникюра.
Их труд, так ювелир подчас,
Шлифует крохотный алмаз.

3.Услуги врача-косметолога.
Много масок получите здесь,
Сто процедур про запас ещё есть,
Косметолог-медсестричка 
Сделает красивое вам личико

----------


## Helga597

Доброе время суток! Народ! У меня завтра Маша и Миша, спрашиваю со слабой надеждой, есть перетанцовки...  :Oj:  Крайне редко делаю! Но завтра у приятелей женим сына!  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> у меня вопрос: когда исполняяется "серенада" как расположить группу - лицом к тому кто на балконе или к зрителям? Чего-то я не догоняю


 Невеста на стуле.
 Перед ней балкон(Держат два человека , стоящие на стуле,- расположены попой к невесте..) Лицевая сторона балкона обращена к зрителю.
Перед балконом развивается действие...( у меня так выкупают туфельку)А ты что хочешь-хоть серенады под балконом, хоть цыганские пляски, хоть рок- группа....

----------


## чижик

> Чижик, поставь уже почтовый адрес





> Natali_T,Натуль, Чижику медленная "Барыня" нужна! Хотя, наверное, и не нужна,адреса не дает!


Ну чего вы, Наташки, напали?:mad:Не знаю я , куда и как ентот адрес поставить! Не умею я с компом ничего делать!
А за песни- спасибо большущее, хотя быстрая Барыня от Натали не скачалась - они у меня какой-то комментарий просят.Какой комментарий?! Ужас! Не, я в этой технике никогда не разберусь... :Oj:  :Ha:

----------


## Медведик

Всем добрый день!  :flower: 
Работал ли кто с мебельными фабриками?... 
буду проводить розыгрыш призов от мебельной фабрики (корпусная мебель)..хочу разбавить конкурсами в тему....

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте дорогие!     У меня необычный заказ. В качестве "живой открытки" прийти поздравить с 80 летием женщину в  образе цыганки.  Народу в кафе будет 6 человек. Помогите пожалуйста с поздравлением.   То, что у меня  есть не совсем подходит для бабушки.

----------


## Super Light

Недавно кто-то из знакомых рассказал увиденный конкурс. На разнос ставят пять рюмочек, наполняют 4 на половинку  простой водой, а пятую водочкой. К кому подносится из гостей поднос, тот должен взять рюмочку, выпить и главное скривиться, как-будто он выпил спиртное. Когда все выпили, например молодые (конкурс видели на свадьбе) должны сказать, кто из гостей на самом деле выпил спиртное.
Если кому пригодится, пожалуйста.

----------


## selenka07

Девочки! Кто работал аниматором на детском празднике? поделитесь, пожалуйста, какие конкурсы проводили, игры, кричалки для детей 2 класса к Новому году??? Макната писала, что надо пригласить аниматора, но нет у нас такого, значит самим напрягаться надо((( Ума не приложу, как 50 детей организовать???

----------


## maknata

*Super Light*,
 Свет, ты реально бы молодым рюмочку водки предложила бы? А если невеста слегка беремчатая и ей попалась рюмочка с водкой? Бррррр.. вспомнила себя во время беременности - да я только от запаха спиртного ничё внутри желудка удержать не могла!:redface:

----------


## Медведик

> поздравить с 80 летием женщину


Ладушка! Думаю можно приготовить ЗОЛОТЫЕ МОНЕТЫ имени юбилярши (лучше если с портретом и заламинированные), и подарить за наиболее важные события её жизни. За рождение, за первое слово, первый шаг, первый поцелуй, .... рождение правнука и т.д.
И провести гадание...нагадать здоровья, почитания детьми, внуками и правнуками, хобби её включить, море поцелуев (продемонстрировать)..и т.д.

----------


## maknata

*selenka07*,
 Госпадя! У нас что, и детские игры закрыты? Там такого добра - завались! Единственное запомни - для 50 детей не устраивай соревновательного момента. Сделай - "путешествие- игра", "привидения", "гора, яма, снежинка", позагадывай им загадки, подели на две команды, пусть шарик попередают повернувшись вправо, влево, над головой, нагнувшись между ног ( победить в любом случае должна дружба:wink:),"шёл по лесу Дед Мороз", да много чего. В зависимости от того, какой образ ты выберешь, и вообще будешь ли с детьми работать в образе сказочного или мультяшного персонажа или как тётенька, проводящая игры...:wink:

----------


## maknata

*selenka07*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 сюда заходида?

----------


## GalinaM

Девочки! Когда-то встречала вариант "Дяди Паши" или "Гоги" для корпоратива. Хочу подредактировать для своей ситуации, уж очень здорово прошло на юбилее у мужа, а сейчас грядет очередной праздник на работе. Перерыла все, что можно, но ... Если есть такое богатство, киньте мне, пожалуйста, или хотя бы ткните пальчиком, где оно. Спасибо всем, кто придет на помощь!

----------


## Сильва

*GalinaM*,
 В личку иди:smile:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Ухожу я от вас  :Aga: .... Аж на целых ТРОЕ суток! :biggrin:.... Два дня свадьба и ышо два юбилея :rolleyes: ... выдержать бы  :Pivo:  :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********org/112115.jpg[/IMG]

_Буду скучать без вас! :rolleyes:_

----------


## maknata

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Держись, Петь, мы с тобой! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

Ребят..у кого есть ДОГОВОР по оказанию услуг (безнал) по проведению предновогоднего корпоратива.
Мне нужны варианты: 
1. договор с предприятием на конкретную дату
2. договор с рестораном на несколько точных дат и несколько в случае надобности.

Помогите кто чем может... раньше работала за наличку, по устному договору и с предоплатой...а теперь вот новая форма сотрудничества вырисовалась.

----------


## uljbka

Ладушка  у меня есть толко такое поздравление.и как обычно какои цыган без гадания,дальше после поздравления можно провести гадание не толко для юбилярши,но и для всех гостеи,если надо гадания,выставлю,но может это уже у вас есть

(Цыгане на входе в зал "пристали" к любой даме, можно к ведущей... а потом пошли к виновнице торжества)
Дай, красотка, погадаю,
Да всю правду расскажу,
Ты зачем нас не пускаешь?
Нас ведь в этом зале ждут!

Двери - настежь, шире ставни,
эй, ромалэ, не зевай,
Тут у (_) праздник славный,
Табор наш, Нинуль встречай!

От души тебе желаем -
Про болезни позабыть,
Не лениться, веселиться
На 100 лет нас пригласить!

Мы не просто так пришли –
Мы подарки принесли –
Море добрых пожеланий,
Океан любви, гаданий.

Принесли с собой веселье,
А ещё и вдохновенье,
Нину будем поздравлять -
Значит петь и танцевать!

----------


## Солнце45

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 где-то видела конкурс про уменьшительно ласкательные названия лекарств...кетанол-кетанольчик-кетанолище ну и т.д арбидол-арбидольчик)))) ну скороговорки на медицинские темы...тоже в теме день медика есть

----------


## Солнце45

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Девчонки! Спасибо за идеи Вот еще в чем вопрос 100 человек из них 18 женщин, все остальное мужчины !
Ну там разные кнопочки, угадайки, шляпы, рок-група, времена года..........
А вот кто проводил "Машинки" подскажите вот в такой компании они пройдут? Стоит ли брать это?

И еще чисто для мужчин что-бы такое...?
100 человек компания...надо сразу массовые конкурсы...они потом курить пойдут...болтать и т.д. по поводу однополой компании есть тема конкурсы для однополой компании....можно коснуться мужских увлечений охота, рыбалка,пиво, машины (!)женщины в конце концов...и провести розыгрыш или не один...а просто так компанию их не удержать...на викторинках и хлопушках...удачи...если я еще не опоздала

----------


## КартинкаИр

> .можно коснуться мужских увлечений охота, рыбалка,



Мне очень эта идея понравилась, так как там будет много заядлых охотников и рыбаков!!!

У кого есть что-то с этим связано? Вопросы для викторины, нарезки песен ....

И еще может у кого есть репортаж "Чем я занимаюсь в свободное время".. .или "МОЕ ХОББИ".. что-бы прикольные нарезки были....

Буду рада любой помощи!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш есть песня про аптеку, но не сильно приличная... если надо вышлю... (там есть и ненормативная лексика, может нарезку попробуешь сделать?)

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Здраствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! где-то на просторах форума видела фишку с денежной банкой (на корпоратив), которая в конце вечера кому-то достается. Не просветите в чем суть действа, а то никак не найду. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lamod

> видела фишку с денежной банкой (на корпоратив)


Берется банка, закручивается крышка, делается прорезь (по типу копилки) и все приходящие на праздник должны кидать туда деньги (мелочь). А потом нужно угадать, сколько там денег,все говорят свой вариант, чей ближе всего к правильному-получает эти деньги. По-моему, так.

----------


## Анатольевна

*maknata*,



> Свет, ты реально бы молодым рюмочку водки предложила бы? А если невеста слегка беремчатая и ей попалась рюмочка с водкой? Бррррр..


:biggrin: Натусь, ты слегка попутала - молодые не пить должны, а



> должны сказать, кто из гостей на самом деле выпил спиртное.

----------


## МКШВ

> У меня 28 числа юбилей Аптеки и Оптики.


*Ксения Высоцкая*, писала когда-то презентацию препарата гептрал - м.б. что-нибудь поможет...
ПОЛЕ  ЧУДЕС
Реквизит: буквы, 7 пустых файлов, веревка, 7 прищепок.
Ход конкурса «Поле чудес»: веревка, на веревку прищепками прикреплены 7 пустых файлов …потом каждый пустой файл заменяется листком с буквой… гостям задаются вопросы по каждой букве в слове, которое все, конечно, знают, … но испытание есть Испытание!!!
Итак, отгадываем … первую букву! … и т.д.

На эту букву начинается - Г  
•Название вида спортивной деятельности, которая здоровым - не нужна, а больным - противопоказана (Гимнастика)
•Название красивой бумажки, которую часто вручают вместо премии (Грамота)  
•Название временного отрезка длиною в двенадцать месяцев (Год) 

На эту букву начинается - Е  
•Название того, чего совсем нет в рационе манекенщиц (Еда)
•Название леса, в котором растут новогодние красавицы (Ельник)
•Название буквы, которая в русском алфавите стоит перед буквой Ё (Е)

На эту букву начинается – П
•Название того,  кто когда-то был … всем ребятам пример (Пионер)
•Название отдыха, навязанного нам тогда, когда всё, что мы можем, — это … работать (Пенсия) 
•Название доктора, к которому приходят, чтобы за 30 долларов в час … жаловаться на себя (Психиатр,… Психоаналитик)


На эту букву начинается  - Т 
•Так называется искусство отдергивать свою ногу раньше, чем на нее наступит партнер (Танцы)
•Так называется вежливость королей (Точность)
•Так называется блюдо, за маленький кусочек которого в конце свадьбы принято платить бешенные деньги (Торт)

На эту букву начинается - Р  
•Название настолько простых устройств, что ими могут управлять все дети без исключения (Родители)
•Так называется … головная боль в ногах (Ревматизм)
•Название единственной вещи в доме, которую всегда приходится стирать вручную (Ребенок)

На эту букву начинается - А   
•Название месяца, когда мухи начинают кусаться особенно сильно (Август)
•Так называется … человек, который пьет четыре раза в год, и каждый раз по три месяца (Алкоголик)
•Припев любимой всеми песни «Про зайцев» (А нам всё равно…) 

На эту букву начинается  - Л
•Название … второго разочарования в жизни замужней женщины (Любовник)
•Название двигателя прогресса (Лень)
•Это последняя буква в названии препарата, который в недалеком будущем совершит переворот в лечении псориаза (Л)
... просто м.б. буквы такие в названии есть....
(слова в Вашем случае - название аптеки, Аптека, Оптика...)
Формулировки можно взять в ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЙ ВЕСЕЛЫЙ СЛОВАРЬ http://nkdt.narod.ru/slovar/sh/
Или пусть стишки попишут:
...........аптеку
...........человеку
...........здоров
...........докторов
Сори, что несовсем по теме - времени нет,...идейки просто
Удачи!

----------


## Super Light

> Свет, ты реально бы молодым рюмочку водки предложила бы? А если невеста слегка беремчатая и ей попалась рюмочка с водкой? Бррррр.. вспомнила себя во время беременности - да я только от запаха спиртного ничё внутри желудка удержать не могла!


Так это не невесте дают, а гостям. Да я вот как бы тоже не делала такое, хотя кто-то делает.

----------


## selenka07

> *selenka07*,
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 сюда заходида?


 :Oj:  я уже и сама запуталась, где я ходила, куда не рискнула, а куда не пустили))))

Спасибище!!!!! буду изучать))))

----------


## Super Light

[QUOTE=Солнце45]Девчонки! Спасибо за идеи Вот еще в чем вопрос 100 человек из них 18 женщин, все остальное мужчины !
Ну там разные кнопочки, угадайки, шляпы, рок-група, времена года..........
А вот кто проводил "Машинки" подскажите вот в такой компании они пройдут? Стоит ли брать это?
Я думаю будет кстати.
А можно еще сделать Мисс Вселенную, все раки дамы там тоже будут.
Я делают так, вызываю трех девушке, заранее присматриваю, кто поактивнее, но перед этим объявляю, что сейчас именно здесь, перед вами, будет проходить конкурс "Мисс Вселенная"! Приветствуем наших конкурсанток. Первое задание, это каждой из девушек найти спонсора, продюсера, телохранителя из присутствующих в этом зале мужчин. Они бегут за мужчинами, я ставлю три стульчика, чтобы девушки на них потом присели, а мужчины становятся позади них. Девушки распределяют им роли. Далее прошу каждой команде придумать девушке сценическое имя, под которым они будут участвовать в конкурсе, потом они называют его. 
Первый тур - Дифеле. Девушки по очереди дифелируют перед всеми под музыку. Кстати надо будет еще заранее выбрать жюри, как раз таки из мужчин! После первого тура они ставят у себя в листиках баллы (пятибальная система) 
Второй тур - выходят спонсоры, делаю подводку типа, это те люди, которые спонсируют вас для участия в конкурсе "Мисс Вселенная", девушки становятся напротив своих спонсоров, даю им по 10 небольших кважратиков (типа деньги), они должны быстро разложить по одной банкноте в разные части одежды своих спонсоров. Когда закончили, говорю, что иногда спонсоры бывают жадные и не дают денег для участия в конкурсе, поэтому мы идем к чужим спонсорам, последнего перевожу к первой девушки, первый ко-второй, второй к третий и теперьбыстро надо собать. Когда кто-то собрал или сами останавливаете музыку, считаете квадратики и сами оглашаете баллы каждой участницы жюри.5,4,3...
Увожу далее девушек переодеваться на последний конкурс, а пока преглашаю выйти телохранителей, привязываю шарики к лодыжке, к остался с целым шариком, тот получает 5 баллов, 4,3... баллы говорите сами жюри. Думаю этот конкурс все знают как прохоит, просто предупреждаю, чтобы все было окуратно.
Последний конкурс каждая девушка танцует со своим продюсером, первая - восточный танец, вторая - цыганочку, третья- эротический. У меня есть элементы костюмов:юбки, боа, плеточка из дождика, восточный костюм....
Жюри выставляет оценки за последний конкурс и подсчитывает результаты, а в это время выберается Мисс Зрительские Симпатии по крикам и аплодисментам болельщиков, называю сценические имена девушек по очереди, победительнице дарю приз. Жюри готово и начиная с третьего (или может быть два вторых) объявлять имена конкурсанток. Дарятся подарки.А победительнице я покупаю детскую пластмассовую корону, мужчина из жюри одевает ей на голову, дарят подарок. 
Думаю подойдет, как раз участвует много мужчин, да и всякие конкурсы типа Мисс... всегда привлекали мужчин:smile:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> хотя кто-то делает.


Я делала два раза на юбилее, прикольный розыгрыш, проходил на ура, только он немного по-другому проводится



> Проводила такой розыгрыш на юбилее. 
> Вызываю 4 мужчин, согласных пить водку, типа конкурс. Перед участниками 4 стопочки с прозрачной жидкостью, я говорю, в одной стопочке водка, в остальных вода, задача участника, которому попадется водка, выпить ее как воду(*постараться не скривиться*), то есть чтобы зрители не догадались, у кого в стопке водка, после того как мужчины выпивают, зрители говорят свои версии, у кого вода а у кого водка, можно даже делать ставки. А в конце зрителям и участникам объявляется, что это был розыгрыш и у всех участников была в стопках водка, получилось очень смешно. Но я думаю его нужно проводить в тесной компании, где все друг друга знают, так смешнее получится, у меня была тесная компания.


 Я его назвала конкурс для настощих мужиков. Это розыгрыш не только для зрителей, а впервую очередь для участников:wink:

----------


## Donald

> У меня 28 числа юбилей Аптеки и Оптики.


10 фактов про очки

10 место: Зрительно повысить IQ. По исследованиям психологов, наличие у вас очков приводит к повышению мнения окружающих о вашем IQ приблизительно на 15 пунктов. 

9 место: В древнем Китае очки обязательно надевали судьи для того, чтобы нельзя было прочитать их мысли. Очки могут не просто корректировать изображение или скрывать синяк под глазом, 

8 место: они могут скрывать шпионскую камеру, которые теперь не превышают размеры 7 мм. 

7 место: Благодаря специальному устройству очки помогают машинистам не засыпать на работе. 

6 место: Советские военные специалисты, посланные в Китай в начале 1950-х годов, с удивлением обнаружили, что учения по отработке ночных действий войск, проходят в китайской армии днем. Местное руководство объясняло это тем, что командирам необходимо видеть ошибки солдат. Правда, комплект снаряжения для этих учений отличался от обычного одним дополнительным предметом: темные очки, для большего приближения к реальным условиям.

5 место: В Рио-де-Жанейро началось претворение в жизнь новой программы по борьбе с преступностью с помощью сознательного пожилого населения. При этом добровольцам как раздаются бинокли, так и выдаются усиленные очки. Некоторые старушки уже обнаружили несколько преступлений. 

4 место: Очки могут стать причиной потери самих очков, а также причиной больших незапланированных трат! Дирекция Гамбургского зоопарка была регулярно платит посетителям изрядную компенсацию за вещи, украденные обезьянами. Чаще всего обезьяны утаскивают очки, причем обычно это происходило в тот момент, когда посетители наклоняются к прутьям клетки, чтобы прочитать предостерегающее объявление. "Осторожно, вы рискуете лишиться очков!" 

3 место: Петухам на датских птицефермах надевают делающие их близорукими пластиковые очки, чтобы петухи хуже видели других петухов и реже дрались. 

2 место: При помощи очков можно буквально оставить след в истории! Знаменитая аллея в Голливуде, где кинозвезды оставляют отпечатки своих ног, хранит и более экзотические оттиски. В 1927 году там появился отпечаток очков комика Гарольда Ллойда. 

1 место: Как-то раз несколько советских физиков-теоретиков, будучи на симпозиуме в одном из советских же городов, засиделись за ученым спором настолько, что пропустили ужин. После долгого стука в дверь столовой им все же открыли, выдали по тарелке щей и куску хлеба и вытолкали. Добравшись до номера бедняги-физики вспомнили, что забыли взять ложки. Из столовой все уже ушли, просить у разозленной коридорной было бессмысленно, и тогда был найден выход: физики съели злополучные щи своими очками.

Это викторинка к конкретной оптике привязана, но... посмотри...
Вопросы для викторины

1.	Когда образовалась «Оптика *****» и сколько в этом году исполнилось лет?
Ответ: в мае 1994 г., в этом году исполнилось 13 лет.

2.	Почему так называется «Оптика *****»?
Ответ: в честь основательницы и руководителя фирмы –***** *****  *******

3.	Что означает логотип «Оптики *****»?
Ответ: имя ***** в виде очков.

4.	Когда, где и кем был разработан логотип?
Ответ: в 2000 г., дизайнером ************  ************, г. Санкт-Петербург.

5.	Сколько салонов «Оптики *****» и где они находятся?
Ответ: 4	а) ул.
		б) ул.
		в) ул. 
		г) торговый отдел в ТРК 

6.	Где был первый салон?
Ответ: по ул. *************, 24

7.	Как называется прибор для определения остроты зрения?
Ответ: авторефрактокератометр

8.	От чего нужно защищать свои глаза?
Ответ: во-первых, от вредного воздействия ультрафиолетовых излучений и предупреждения развития различных глазных болезней; во-вторых, для защиты от яркого солнечного света и предупреждения появления мимических морщин.

9.	Какие услуги предоставляют салоны «Оптика *****»?
Ответ: 	
1.	Компьютерная диагностика зрения
2.	Прием врача-офтальмолога
3.	Изготовление очков
4.	и т.д…………….

10.	Какие известные бренды солнцезащитных очков представлены в салонах «Оптика *****», перечислить не менее 5.

Alviero Martini (Альвиеро Мартини);  
Bvlgari (БУлгари);
И т.д. …………….


Что такое перед нами:
Две оглобли за ушами,
На глазах по колесу
И седёлка на носу?

Книги читают,
А грамоты не знают.
Своих глаз нет,
А видеть помогают свет.

Какая связь между очками и черепахой?


Лорнет - Оптическое стеклышко в оправе или чаще складные очки в оправе с ручкой. (Толковый словарь Ушакова)

Двойной лорнет, скосясь, наводит на ложи незнакомых дам… О ком речь? (Онегин)

Какое слово произошло от французской фразы «Сожми нос»?
Пенсне. Конец XIX — начало XX века.(от фр. Pince nez — «сожми нос»)

Монокли, в отличие от увеличительных стекол, — настоящие средства коррекции зрения, линзы которых работают точно также, как и в очках. Однако монокль нужно было держать перед глазом рукой, и поэтому владельцами моноклей не могли быть люди, занятые ручным трудом. Монокли предназначались только для среднего и высшего сословия, и потому во многих странах прочно ассоциировались с надменностью и высокомерием. 

Во Франции, начале XIX века были даже изделия похожие на небольшой лорнет, хотя в действительности это монокль, потому что только одна линза настоящая. «Очки ревности». Вместо второй вставлено зеркальце, которое при надлежащем положении позволяло видеть происходящее сбоку, глядя вперед. Ручка-футляр сделана из черепахи.


Есть еще всякая всячина, но там много, если нужно - отправлю в личку, если кому нужно тоже, могу выложить здесь, могу по личкам раскидать... Или залью куда-нить...

----------


## Super Light

Кудряшкина
Вот видете, оказывает еще и прикольный конкурс получается, надо будет все таки попробовать где-то, для того чтобы решить проводить дальше этот конкурс или нет, надо проводить обкатку, главное на подходящей компании!!!

----------


## кикимаджа

Форумчани нкжен ваш совет. Собралась шить себе костюм снегурочки, купила ткань, а потом вспомнила, что у меня есть платье свадебное и накидка. Может мне просто просто платье обшить белым мехом и слегка его укоротить и не морочить голову с пошивом нового костюма. А как вы считаете?

----------


## Super Light

> Форумчани нкжен ваш совет. Собралась шить себе костюм снегурочки, купила ткань, а потом вспомнила, что у меня есть платье свадебное и накидка. Может мне просто просто платье обшить белым мехом и слегка его укоротить и не морочить голову с пошивом нового костюма. А как вы считаете?


Знаете, смотря с какой стороны на это посмотреть, конечно сделать это можно (вам правда виднее, в каком состоянии ваше платье, как будет гармонировать мех с материалом и т.п.). Но с другой стороны, пусть вы пошьете новое платье и оно станет для Вас как трамплинчик к еще большим высотам, а свадебное платье это прошлое, уверена тоже счастливое!

----------


## Кудряшкина

А платье белое? На мой взгляд белое с белым смотреться не будет, да и ткань немного не такая для Снегуркиного костюма, просто найти выкройку попроще, но тогда ткань должна быть эффектная, яркая
хотя посмотрела фотки костюмов, есть и такие
[IMG]http://*********org/69912m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/123163m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/127259m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> Люди! Коллеги! У меня появился заказ на корпоратив. Сеть ювелирных салонов. Самая большая в городе. Может кто - нибудь сталкивался с ювелирной тематикой. Про драгоценные металлы загадки какие - то что - ли? Не знаю что им придумать. Не подскажите где поискать?
> __________________
> *Пеструшка Веселушка*
> Татьяна, вот 
> Ювелирные загадки-договорки.
> Оно, как дивный лик луны,
> притягивает взшляд.
> И с ним порою сопряжён
> Событий важных ряд. Оно, как солнца дивный круг, как обруч золотой.
> ...


 мОЖНО ВЫСТАВИТЬ БРАСЛЕТ И ЛИ КОЛЬЦО.Пусть угадывают цену,кто угадает тому приз.

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> Всех приветствую! Нужен совет: чем можно покрасить поролон? От костюма корова остался , вот решила сделать реквизит. галстку и бантики.Вы же мудрые из мудрейших, подскажите, очень надо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Поролон можно выкрасить обычной краской для хб тканей,продаётся в хозтоварах

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> Всем привет!!:biggrin:
> На днях прикупила красивые шляпки , и большие и маленьки , смешные такие , ну не могла пройти мимо и потом цена некусучая.  Чтобы с ними такое сотворить. 
> Может игры какие есть, кто знает поделитесь идейками.


 Можно провести игру -передай шляпку(у каждого из команды шляпка должна  побывать на голове),в итоге соревнуются две команды,кто быстрее закончит конкурс,

----------


## GammiLugansk

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Это то, что должно быть в аптечке
Вот вам эффералган — чтоб муж домой не являлся пьян.
Возьмите аспирин шипучий — чтобы любили друг друга любовью жгучей.
Дарю вам бинт — чтоб не было обид.
Вот вам бинт стерильный — чтоб мужик в постели был любвеобильный.
Возьмите зеленку — пусть первым родится мальчонка.
Еще йод в пузырьке хочу подарить — чтобы девочку потом не забыли родить.
Лейкопластырь бактерицидный — чтоб муж у тебя был завидный.
Вот вата — чтоб на зависть всем жили богато. 
Капли сердечные — чтоб любовь у вас была вечная. 
Возьмите от насморка средство — чтоб работали сами, не ждали наследства.
Примите пинцет блестящий — чтоб жена была Венерой настоящей.
От кашля таблетки — чтоб муж не бегал к соседке. 
От диареи препарат — чтоб не слушали, что бабки говорят.
Возьми, муженек, контрацептив оральный — чтоб всегда была невеста сексуальной.
Спринцовка — чтоб сноху обожала свекровка.
А вот и витаминчики — чтоб чаще теща звала на блинчики.
Прими анальгин — чтоб муж... был один.
Парацетамола пачка — чтоб муж не прятал от жены заначку.
Нашатырь — чтоб стояло кое-что как штырь.
Шприц — чтоб не прятали от нас счастливых лиц.
Вот пипетка — чтоб жених невесту на руках носил нередко.
А еще возьмите горчичники — чтобы дети были отличники.
А вот вам и коробочка для вашей аптечки — чтоб друзей всегда встречали на крылечке.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Большое всем спасибо за помощь, ссылки и наводки. Думаю, что аптека будет довольна.
*СПАСИБО ВАМ, ДРУЗЬЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

> Поролон можно выкрасить обычной краской для хб тканей,продаётся в хозтоварах


 Покрасить пароллон -это не так просто,как кажется... Нужно иметь какие-то стойкие краски...

----------


## Тира

[QUOTE=selenka07]я уже и сама запуталась, где я ходила, куда не рискнула, а куда не пустили))))

50 детишек - это много!! Не забудь про микрофон,а раз будет микрофон,то значит должна быть музыка,а следовательно -МОЖНО УСТРОИТЬ ДИСКОТЕКУ!!! :biggrin: С тем же "Будешь нашим королём" "Зеркало"
А вообще в теме "Детские праздники"Много всего!!!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

КОЛЛЕГИ ИЗ МАГАДАНА ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ ! Родному городу ПРИВЕТ !!!

----------


## Тира

форумчане,помогите,пожалуйста ! Взяла заказ на предновогоднюю программу:гуляют "молочники",т.е компания занимается продажей молочных продуктов.Просили заострить на этом внимание,т.к уходящий год -это их год! Хочу вставить в программу
блок с ростовой куклой "коровой" ,но возникла проблема с играми! Если есть идейки ,подкиньте!!! (только не надо перчатку с водой!!!)

----------


## Super Light

Пригласите двух девушек, скажите, что они сейчас попробуют почувствовать себя в роли доярочек, надеваете им передники, косыночки, даете в руки небольшие (я брала детские ведерки) и говорите, что они сейчас должны надоить, как можно больше ни коров, а мужичков, то есть мужчины, а могут и все гости, как сделаете подводку, кинуть в ведерко доярочки денежку, можно мелочь, можно бумажные, кто принесет больше ,(обязательно надо посчитать) тот и выигрывает, а выигрыш, конечно забирает победительница. А песню включала, "Почеши меня тихо по имени".

----------


## maknata

> Не забудь про микрофон,


С микрофоном неудобно играть... руки заняты получаются... разве что головную гарнитурку, но у кого она есть?..

----------


## Shusteer

Дорогие мои друзья, любимые форумчане!Понимаю что не здесь это пишется, но меня РАСПИРАЕТ :Yes4:  от чувства благодарности и признательности ко всем кто помог мне в подготовке корпратива медиков. Люди!!!С вашей помошью зал был "порван"! :Taunt: 
*ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ*-Т*анечке Курочке,МКШВ,Анечке Sens,Олеч,Людочке-69, Пигмалиону, Синтепону,Свете Д!* Целую, обнимаю!

----------


## svetlana41166

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!Ребята, скиньте.пож., танец живота,на форуме нашла,но она не работает.:frown:

----------


## maknata

*svetlana41166*,
 Тебе музыку надо? http://music.ardor.ru/ Пишешь в поисковик "танец живота" и будет тебе счастье в 702 трека:wink:

----------


## svetlana41166

.....


> Тебе музыку надо? http://music.ardor.ru/ Пишешь в поисковик "танец живота" и будет тебе счастье в 702 трека
> __________________
> maknata69@meta.ua


СПАСИБО!!! ...хотела представиться,но не найду тему"Кто мы"-подскажите?

----------


## Super Light

> ..хотела представиться,но не найду тему"Кто мы"-подскажите?


Зайдите сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218

----------


## Natali_T

*svetlana41166*,
 тема здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=228, заходи

----------


## IREN77

Ребятушки!!! обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой, не откажите, направьте. плиз в нужное русло.

Я уже рассказа немного о себе. И коллектив наш дружный, вроде бы и любят веселиться. но сами на команды никогда не разбиваются . самостоятельно желания учавствовать в играх не выссказывают. Это я о чем?
До того как народ сел за стол - там должны быть уже разложены какие нибудь признаки деления на команды . В мышинный год - делили по цветам, начиная с застольной "кто зачем сюда пришел", так и вызывала - желтые квадратики - делаетет то-то; впрошлом году _ пастухи и пастушки - и все конкурсы на коровье-бычью тематику.
В этом же году -ТИГРА - маловато инфы для того что бы завязываться вокруг этого знака (кроме полосатых загадок, да викторины к фильму "полосатый рейс") .
Замахнулась я на СКАЗКУ. Сказочные герои, детсво,репка,теремок,и прочие персонажи. Сейчас в голове КАША. Не могу нанизать разрозненные кусочки, так, что бы это получилось единым целым на протяжении всего вечера.
 Дада много сценариев сказочных, но это долго и однообразно _- Дед Мороз,Снегурка, Б.Я. Кащей - украли подарки,нашли - все счастливы. с Новым Годом1

А мне бы хотелось что то более взрослое. пусть и не совем Новогоднее, все равно это будет праздник.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
ой. вместо просмотра нажала отправить.

так вот. Расскажу из чего варю кашу.

1. Мое видение распределения по командам : под/НА/у тарелки разложить карточки/фигурки персонажей из трех сказок, что бы потом после застолья провести театрализованое действие участников этих команд. ну т.е. подготовить для них сценки, костюмы символические, а они читаю-импровизируют,представляю свою сказку на несколько минут *(вопрос- 5-7мин это не утомительно?)* 
пока не придумалось какие сказки взять за основу, вроде бы простой вопрос, но по ним же еще хочется и конкурсы провести.
Например: если
"Курочка Ряба" - почистить апельсин, а потом кожуру собрать при помощи скотча - типа золотое яйцо;
"Золотая Рыбка"- удочки, магнитики, и как конкурс для рыбака
а вот еще чего?
"Колобок" - там ,конечно, персонажей многовато, но с этим что то можно придумать., а вот с конкурсом???? что то можно с шариками, очень хочется что бы при помощи скотча слепили снеговика, но при чем здесь колобок?
"Репка"- она тоже круглая, но так же не знаю что с ней придумать.

2.О конкурсах - никогда не использовала плетение косы, нравиться , но к чему? хотя вороде бы к сказкам отношение имеет.

3 По время застолья 
- появление доктора айболита. сначала загадка о нем, а потом как на юбилеях медики или Санстанция, не знаю как восприметься, но такого поворота врядли кто-ниб ждет;
- хочется ларец с замочком, на ларце приклеплено слово СКАЗКА, буквы скрыты, что бы угадать слово - нужно отгадать загадки о сказачных персонажах - первая буква имени персонажа - буква в слове. К буквам А (а их две) не найду загадки - может быть лиса Алиса. или Алиса из-за зеркалья, _кого забыла ?_, отгадавшему загадку - ключик, из 6-ти ключей подходит только один - соответственно открыл - выиграл;
- конкурс от Василисы Премудрой - переполовинены пословицы, первая половина на синей бумажке, вторая на красной, подхожу , парами вытягиваю, говорят, у кого совпадение - приз;
- хочется какого нибудь начала - домик, окошко. бабушка_сказочница, музыка"в гостях у сказки"

все. помогите найти недостающие моменты, пожалуста:rolleyes:

----------


## Тира

> С микрофоном неудобно играть... руки заняты получаются... разве что головную гарнитурку, но у кого она есть?..


А как тогда на 50 !!!! :Vah:  детишек работать,они ведь пришли не сказки слушать!!!
Неудобно,но что делать,то ??
Объяснила в микрофон правила и играй!!!
А как ведущие на детских праздниках ещё и фокусы умудряются показывать??? МАСТЕРСТВО!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*Тира*,
 В прошлогодней подготовке к НГ масса "молочных" игр, посмотри там.

----------


## Тира

> "Курочка Ряба" - почистить апельсин, а потом кожуру собрать при помощи скотча - типа золотое яйцо;


А как ты себе это представляешь????
Не лучше ли какую либо эстафету сделать с тем,же теннисным шариком??

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Тира,
> В прошлогодней подготовке к НГ масса "молочных" игр, посмотри там.


Спасибо!!!Но эта тема пока д:frown:ля меня закрыта!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Тира*,можно из ведерка вытаскивать пожелания каждому! например,кто-то из ведра денежку вытянет-будет с деньгами весь год. Кто-то соску-родится малыш (сын,дочь,внук),если бутылочку молока,йогурт быть весь год в работе(не уволят),ну и так далее.

----------


## Крымчанка

*Иринка Картинка*,
Про рыбаков не поздно ещё?
Отлично проходит "Рыбалка" от Инны Ёжика. Проверено :Ok:  :flower: !
Перед игрой, когда объясняю правила, рассказываю анекдот. 
Сидят два рыбака. Разговор.
- Вы знаете, почему рыба не клюёт?
- Клюёт?! Мужик, ты хоть раз рыбу видал?! У неё даже клюва нет!

Ещё есть вот такой театр - экспромт. Кто автор не знаю. Увы! Но :flower:  :Pivo: это святое! 
Удочка - Вот это да! 
лодка - поехали, 
поплавок - Да ну её, 
крючок - вот это жизнь!, 
портвейн - ну не фига себе,  
к слову рыбалка все кричат УРА!!!. 
Но слова могут быть и другими, смотря какая компания.
Жил-был ... . Как и все настоящие мужчины, он любил хороший отдых у реки с удочкой. Бывало, зайдет в спецмагазин «Все для рыбалки», посмотрит на поплавок, крючок, удочку и лодки в ассортименте и подумает: «Вот на этот крючок стерлядь бы поймать! А с такой удочкой и сома взять не грех! Такая рыбалка получилась бы!» Раз собрался ...  порыбачить. Взял лодку надувную, удочку наилюбимейшую и к ней все честь по чести: самый удачливый поплавок, самый проверенный крючок и, конечно, бутылочку портвейна. А как без него? Портвейн на рыбалке — первая вещь! Насадил червячка, закинул удочку и сидит, ждет поклевки, на поплавок таращится. Лодка покачивается, тишина... А сам ... уже стаканчик портвейна принял... Красота, не рыбалка! Только второй стаканчик налил — поклевка! Подсекает он удочку, а на крючке маленький карасик! Сорвалась эта рыбешка и прямо в стакан с портвейном! Ну что ты будешь делать? Выплеснул карася
прямо с портвейном в воду и сидит дальше. И тут пошло дело! Рыба за рыбой: лещи, щуки, язи, сазаны...
Полная лодка рыбы! Вот это рыбалка!
Он и про портвейн забыл! А в это время в лодке один лещ и говорит другому: «Ну карась! Ну обманщик! Наливают! Отпускают!» С тех пор ...  не только с прикормом, но и с припоем на рыбалку ездит. И никогда без рыбы не
остается. Каков рыбак, такова и рыбалка!

По охотникам,это, по моему, к Гавриле. Он проводил как то праздник с работниками лесного хозяйства. 
Ира, если надо подробно, пиши в личку. Зоя

----------


## uljbka

здраствуите всем,я кстати вчера подводку к игре рыбалка думала,поэтессы кто может подкоректируете пожалуста,перед этим немного о жизни юбиляра,а перед игрои хочу это помогите пожалуста.

Жил(Имя) не тужил,
Деточек растил- 
в свои свободные часы
На рыбалку он ходил,
Но почему-то в последние года,
о неи он позабыл.
И поэтому друзья ,
прям здесь и сеичас-
Проведем рыбалку
Для всех вас.

А это после если кому надо,это уж видно что профессионал сочинял а не я

Уважаемыи юбиляр!
Пусть вам сопутствует успех!
Улов чтоб был богаче всех!
Чтоб не хватало ваших рук
Показывать размеры щук!
За что и выпьем!

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Добрый вечер! У меня конкретная просьба к Люде Оптимистке! Люда, не могли бы вы помочь мне с кричалкой на корпоратив к дню энергетика. Компания называется "Мэйл- Пенза". Занимаются они электромонтажными работами. В этот же день 22 декабря их компании еще и 10 лет исполняется. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## IREN77

> форумчане,помогите,пожалуйста ! Взяла заказ на предновогоднюю программу:гуляют "молочники",т.е компания занимается продажей молочных продуктов.Просили заострить на этом внимание,т.к уходящий год -это их год! Хочу вставить в программу
> блок с ростовой куклой "коровой" ,но возникла проблема с играми! Если есть идейки ,подкиньте!!! (только не надо перчатку с водой!!!)


 блок с играми в файлан работе, но попробую вспомнить
1. сначала рисовали с закрытими глазами корову 
2.собирали в "стадо": было 2 команды - пастухи и пастушки. смысл в том что бы собрать как можно большее кол-во играков во вкур, но этот круг ограничен типа обручкм, у нас связанная плотная резинка метра 2
3.далее было - "корова заблудилась от стада отбилась" - один член команды на "кочке" стоит - остальная команда на каком то дозволенном расстоянии , по очереди наступая на вырезанные больших размеров следы (типа лыжи) должны дойти до "коровы" меняются или как то так. уже не помню
4.корова нашлась - отправляемся на дойку. Не хлтелось пошло использовать резиновые перчатки для дойки, хотя сам конкурс подводил под это. Наши участники становились друг за другом, первый одевал стерильные перчатки, а стоящие за ним и друг за другом пытались одесь косыночки на голову впереди стоящего

вот . больше не помню. может пригодиться

----------


## shoymama

Смотри… Хозяйка сметану свою продает,
Народ за сметаною валом идет.
Знать многим сметана сегодня нужна,
А может быть сходная нынче цена.

ПОКУП. Хозяйка, продашь нам сметану свою?
ХОЗЯЙКА Продам, я с утра с ней на рынке стою.
ПАНТЕЛЕЕВНА Смотри – с утра уж с тугим кошельком,
	                     Торгуется даже, бренча пятаком.
ПОКУП. Почем же сметана?
ХОЗЯЙКА Да дешево просим… 
литровая банка всего двадцать восемь.
Уж больно мне неколи тута стоять
Бери уж пожалуй и за двадцать пять!
ПОКУП. А оптом продашь?
ХОЗЯЙКА Покупай, коли муж твой богат.
		Сметана, гляди, не сметана, а клад!
ПОКУП. Да так ли, а если в ней жирности нет?
ХОЗЯЙКА Не веришь? Попробуй, высокий процент!
		Сметана, что надо, хоть масло сбивай.
		Для сердца отрада. Прям щас забирай!
		В ней столько здоровья. Даст силу она.
		Полезна от хвори, и просто вкусна.
		С блинами, со щами, не блюдо- а сласть!
		Как маску на щеки ее можно класть.
                     Морщины уж точно не будут видны.
		Такому продукту нет просто цены.
ВЕД. Толпа у торгового ряда растет,
           А хозяйка все хвалит,  ее просто прет!
ХОЗЯЙКА Поможет от сглазу, от порчи, от кори,
		От всякой другой жуть навязчивой хвори.
		И тягу снимает к любому спиртному
		И мужнину женку не тянет к другому.
		Излечит подагру, и нервы, и СПИД,
		И даже беременность предупредит….
ВЕД. Хозяйка глядит на сметану свою …
ХОЗЯЙКА     Вот глупая, что я ее продаю?!

----------


## Ольга-63

> Как маску на щеки ее можно класть.
> Морщины уж точно не будут видны.





> ХОЗЯЙКА Поможет от сглазу, от порчи, от кори,
> От всякой другой жуть навязчивой хвори.
> И тягу снимает к любому спиртному
> И мужнину женку не тянет к другому.
> Излечит подагру, и нервы, и СПИД,
> И даже беременность предупредит….


     Оль, ну я только кошелек из сумки достала, а тут на, тебе:



> ХОЗЯЙКА Вот глупая, что я ее продаю?!


    :biggrin:  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

там окончание было такое:

ХОЗЯЙКА Сметану свою не продам никому,
		Сметану я нынче задаром даю!
ВЕД. Да задаром – то задаром. Это можно!, Сегодня ярмарка предпраздничная, можно кое – что  за пятак, а можно и за так.( предлагают продукцию за частушку о молоке, купить с аукциона головку сыра)


Так что "...коСелек, коСелек! Не знаю я ни про какой коСелек!"

----------


## svetlana41166

Девочки!!! вчера у подруги гуляла и проводила юбилей и вот такие стихи перефразила и досочинила,может кому пригодится,рожденным осенью...

Сегодня Осень в двери  позвонила,
Стояла на ступеньках и ждала.
Ты  обомлела, когда Ей открыла,
Такой она волшебною была!

Копна волос красивых, ярко -рыжих,
Точёный нос, румяность алых губ,
И взгляд такой шальной от глаз бесстыжих,
Сплошная ласка, кто здесь будет груб?

Ты ошарашено в дверях посторонилась,
Она прошла и прямо вслед за ней,
Такая красота вдруг ветром взвилась,
Что не было её милей, родней...

Вы  пили чай вприкуску с листопадом,
Всплакнули вместе с проливным дождём.
О, Осень - ты души моей отрада!
Богат душой, кто осенью рождён...

Когда Она ушла, ты  очень долго
Смотрела в след, не смея дверь закрыть!
А с неба падал снег...На память только,
Рябины гроздь и образ, что нельзя забыть.

Ещё она оставила тебе листок кленовый,
А там начертано послание тебе:
«Будь, ты, счастливой, молодой, здоровой,
В кругу семьи, коллег и преданных друзей!!!»

(Говорят, что в 45….жизнь только начинается)   

А я тебе желаю в жизни новой,
Шампанско- ананасовых миров!
Любви большой, красивой, настоящей….
Больших хлебов!!!
                          Хмельных пиров!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!  Завтра предстоит  сыграть роль цыганки в 30 минутном поздравлении "Живая открытка".  Сценарий готов.   Прошу помощи необычной.
 О ромалэ! Яхонтовые мои. бриллиантовые!   Научите цыганским  предложениям - вставкам. Мне сейчас  нужно обыграть сам момент появления цыганки. Картина такова. Сидит маленькая  компания. Отмечает  80 летие бабули. Спустя час  появляется цыганка с цыганёнком подростком (сын с музыкой). И ...   Что говорить в этот момент? Гадание будет, танцы будут, всё будет... Но нужно ещё дойти до гостей. В полном молчании - не совсем то... а что говорить? В руках -  у нас баулы цыганские с необходимым реквизитом....

----------


## Касатик

> Спустя час появляется цыганка с цыганёнком подростком (сын с музыкой).


Ладуль, а может мамашке с сынком диалог какой придумать? Ну, типа:
- вот опять таскаемся...к чему? зачем?
-молчи, сынок, доля наша такая, цыганская!
-а в чем радость?
-а вот в доле нашей и радость! Не просто идем, именитую барышню (боярышню) проздравлять нынче будем...
и т.д....

----------


## svetlana41166

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ФОРУМ «MP3SORT.COM»Девочки!!! на этом сайте очень много музыки...качайте на здоровье... :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

> - вот опять таскаемся...к чему? зачем?
> -молчи, сынок, доля наша такая, цыганская!
> -а в чем радость?
> -а вот в доле нашей и радость! Не просто идем, именитую барышню (боярышню) проздравлять нынче будем...
> и т.д...


Наташа, так это ж про тамадинскую долю слово в слово!:biggrin: :Ok: 
Правду говоришь, красавица, как в воду смотришь! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Ладушка, я как-то в кино слышала цыганка своих детей погоняла такими слова:
"Джан-джан-джан" при чём много раз...
...."Ходи милый,ходи..." - это в танце...
...давай, ромалэ,хоп,хоп,хоп...

 ...это конечно не предложения, но можно где-то вставить...

 Ну и ещё немного для юбилярши приклонных лет...

(заходит цыганка поёт): Ах, юбилярша, милая
К тебе пришла с визитом я,
Лишь мне известна жизнь твоя,
Красавица моя!
(подходит к имениннице, берёт её левую руку, внимательно рассмотривает ладонь и начинает гадание)
Дай -ка руку мне скорее...
Кто сказал, что ты стареешь?
Плюнь тому в неверный глаз,
Всё скажу тебе сейчас:

Видишь эту вот черточку,
Это сладкий сон на ночку.
А вот бугорочек прямо тут,
Любят все тебя и чтут.

Линия ума прекрасна,
Так отчетлива и ясна,
К сердцу близко пролегла,
От того ко всем добра.

Да и линия здоровья
Утверждать вполне позволит-
Нет причины для болезни,
А душа стремится к песне.

Кругом свет, не вижу тьмы,
Так что празднуй и живи!
За визит с тебя аванс,
А с меня опять романс! (поёт): Выпьем мы за _______, ________ дорогую, свет ещё не видывал _________ молодую!!! (можно повторить)

----------


## Ладушка

Люба, Любонька какая ж ты голубонька! :flower:  Ой учить буду. Твой текст мне понравился.

----------


## Абюл45

> Ладушка


 ...ой, милая моя, вижу, :Aga: вижу, всё -то у тебя получится...
 Ладушка, удААААчи!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> У меня конкретная *просьба к Люде Оптимистке*! Люда, не могли бы вы помочь мне с кричалкой на корпоратив к дню энергетика. Компания называется "Мэйл- Пенза". Занимаются они электромонтажными работами. В этот же день 22 декабря их компании еще и *10 лет исполняется*.



*Десять лет!*

День энергетика мы отмечаем
 Всем коллективом сегодня гуляем
Ни для кого давно не секрет,
 Компании нашей- аж *...десять лет!*

Электромонтаж- привычное дело,
За дело свое беремся умело
За качество сразу же держим ответ
И так продолжается аж.. *десять лет!*

Мейл- Пенза- название  славно звучит
Компания - супер, оно говорит
И лучше её, конечно же нет,
 Жизнью доказано, аж...*десять лет!*

С таким руководством- трудиться отлично
А здесь- отдыхаем, заметьте, прилично
То, что мы вместе- счастливый билет
И так продолжается аж..*десять лет!*

Своею профессией мы дорожим
Иную судьбу себе не хотим
И пусть поэты напишут сонет
Жизнь впреди, позади...*десять лет!*

----------


## GammiLugansk

*optimistka17*,
Людмила не устаю удивляться как здорово у Вас получаются кричалки!!! (и не только!) Вы талантище!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Завидую белой завистью. Дар стихосложения увы мне не доступен :frown::smile:

----------


## Lyudochka

Дорогие форумчане! Добрый вечер! Я новичок на Вашем форуме,конечно хочется стать местным...Вы великие таланты,потому и обращаюсь к Вам за помощью-18 декабря меня пригласили провести День милиции,там будет мер,замы и другие высокопост мужи,работаю в этой сфере второй год,такой заказ получаю впервые,переживаю,но очень хочу попробывать себя,немного материала есть: будем читать мысли,будем угадывать мелодии наоборот,к названиям сказок подберем статью,например "гуси-лебеди"-похищение ребенка,"волк и 7козлят"-проникновение в чужое жилище. А во время муз пауз я не могу ничего придумать- какие конкурсы можно предложить милиционерам? помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Касатик

> так это ж про тамадинскую долю слово в слово!
> Правду говоришь, красавица, как в воду смотришь!
> __________________


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Ладуль, у тя совесть есть?! Просишь цыганского слэнга!? Да любой махровый цыган рядом с тобой закурит!!!))))

----------


## shoymama

Лада, я вспомнила фрагмент из к-ф "Карнавал". Там цыгане поют в такси на мотив "Скатертью-скатерьтью дальний путь стелется" слова одни и те-же: ай-не-не, ай-не не..." Прикольно. Помнишь?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А во время муз пауз я не могу ничего придумать- какие конкурсы можно предложить милиционерам? помогите пожалуйста!


Бери то, что у тебя хорошо идет - милиционеры съедят всё!
И не бойся, нормальная публика и без комплексов. Только сильно пить не давай.

----------


## orsia

*Lyudochka*,сходи в темку "день милиции" календарных праздников. Там ТАКАЯ куча материала!

----------


## чижик

*shoymama*,



> Только сильно пить не давай.


Оля  :Aga:  а то потом :Oj:  и  :Ha:  и затем :Jopa:  (хи-хи-хи!)

----------


## svetlana41166

К теме о Милиции.........

ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ МИЛИЦЕЙСКИМ ЖЁНАМ!!!

Я опять не пришел ночевать, но не требуешь ты объяснений, 
значит стала уже привыкать к нашей службе, где нет воскресений. 
Все на женские плечи твои, дети, дом и работа к тому же, 
где на все только силы берешь и какой же характер здесь нужен? 
Лишь на кухне украдкой всплакнешь, знаю,ждать волноваться устала, 
по статьям свою службу несешь ненаписанного устава.


Звонок телефона в ночной тишине раздастся как гром среди ясного неба, 
а значит, опять милицейской жене в тревоге не спать до рассвета, 
ей можно сто раз говорить об одном, не волнуйся, мол, служба такая, 
но у жен милицейских ни ночью, ни днем тревога в душе не смолкает. 
Усталый, под утро вернется домой, ни вопросов, ни слез не нужно, 
а знаете быть милицейской женой тоже нелегкая служба.

----------


## Ладушка

Девочки ведущие из Ростова.
 Возьмите в ласковые руки Кота доброго. Нужна работа  музыканту, талантливому аранжировщику, певцу.   Отзывается на кис-кис. Приучен и приручен. Пишите в личку дам координаты.

----------


## Donald

> Кто наглеет сильно - ставит он на место,
> Объяснив доступно тем же языком,
> Грамма не потерпит пьяного протеста
> Грозного буяна вразумит бегом.


Тем же я зыком, говорите... н-да...
А бегом это он как вразумит?




> Перед сном тихонько постучится в дверку,
> И попробуй только дверку не открыть.


А вот это уже нарушение с его стороны! Житель его вправе просто послать из-за двери перед сном! И что тогда он сделает?




> И попробуй только дверку не открыть.


Вот за это ментов (в самом стремном понимании этого слова) и ненавидят. Чуть что - сразу к угрозам!

Извините, я не придираюсь, но если уж слагать стихи, то чтоб махрой самоделкиной не пахло от них откровенно!
Может, лучше наших милых женщин-форумчан попросить?
Извините, но это мое мнение...

----------


## Ильич

Ты почто набросился на поэтессу..? несовершенно но обтесываемо...*svetlana41166*,Спасибо.
Я так понимаю, что ментам понравится....

----------


## optimistka17

> А *во время муз пауз* я не могу ничего придумать- какие конкурсы можно предложить милиционерам? помогите пожалуйста!


 Начнем с того, что у тебя нормально пойдут любые *танцевальные* конкурсы....
 Универсальные- кто больше народа соберет *паровозиком*. Ну и далее, если хочешь, то изголяешься, - руки на плечи, руки на бедра,  взяли впереди стоящего за локотки и т.д.
- Я просто обожаю танцевальный паровоз под муз "Будешь нашим королём" Когда народ повторяет движения за впереди стоящим королём...
-А в перерывах между подвижными танцевальными играми те же Ленивые танцы.
 Надо занять людей между танцами,-делай любые Собиралки Хоть реальные , хоть виртуальные...
 Если лежит душа- фанты( шкатулка- сюрприз)
Все, что я сейчас пишу-это универсальное игровое...

----------


## uljbka

девочки посмотрите в теме милиции ,я выложила там пару конкурсов ,но они не музыкальные,но может подоидет

----------


## galchonka

Помогите пожалуйста! Оцените мой корявенький стишочек!

Послезавтра уходит на пенсию мой коллега - очень хороший человек, даже я б сказала человечище! Решилась написать ему стишочек (наверное слишком громко сказано: так, пару строк вроде в рифму :eek:)

Чтоб было понятнее: он очень активный мужчина: занимается подводной охотой, спортом всех видов, отвечает за спортивную жизнь нашего подразделения.. Сочиняет стихи прикольные для юбиляров и на 8-е марта для нас, тетеньков-коллег.. Знает много анекдотов и шуток.. Играет а оркестре в нашем ДК.. ВОт что у меня получилось.. Жажду критики! (оформляю ему страничку с фотками - хотела туда стишочек написать)

Александр Иванович у нас,
Прямо скажем - просто класс!
На язык он быстр и скор,
Поддержит сразу разговор.

Нам расскажет анекдот - 
Заболит от смеха рот,
Охотой любит заниматься:
В воде русалкам не угнаться.

Без спорта он не может жить,
Забудет с ним он есть и пить
Шашки, шахматы, футбол,
Может даже на танцпол.

Тридцать шесть лет вместе с нами
И не передать совами
Как тебя нам будет не хватать,
Кто стихи нам будет сочинять?

Кто же в день "Восьмое марта"
Поздравит наших женщин ярко?
В дартс уж больше не сыграем..
Уж поверь нам, мы рыдаем!

----------


## Ильич

Уж поверь нам, мы рыдаем!
Лучше;
Как жить  вас не представляем

И на финал

Вы же нас не забывайте
И почаще навещайте
Чаю выпьем, поболтаем
И конечно в дартс сыграем

----------


## Курица

> Помогите пожалуйста! Оцените





> Жажду критики! (оформляю ему страничку с фотками - хотела туда стишочек написать)


Александр  Иваныч наш-
Мужчина просто высший класс!
На любую шутку скор,
Вмиг поддержит разговор!
Ты  на самый разный случай
Шутку от него получишь!
А как вспомнит анекдот-
Болит со смеху живот!
Без спорта он не может жить-
Ему не надо  есть и пить,
Лишь были б шахматы, футбол,
Зарядка,  шашки и  танцпол.
Охотой любит заниматься:
В воде русалкам не угнаться
За Александром…Он такой
Пловец прекрасный, боевой!
Он в коллективе тридцать шесть
Лет вместе с нами проработал…
И без него –совсем не лесть!_
Представить трудно отчего-то
Нам отделение своё…
Мы хором скажем: «Ё-моЁ!
Как Вас нам будет не хватать!
Стихи кто будет сочинять?
И кто же в день Восьмое марта
Поздравит наших женщин ярко?
И кто сыграет с нами в дартс?
Да, будет сложно нам без Вас!
Но всё же Вы большое право
Имеете, чтоб отдохнуть!
И Вам от нас мы крикнем :»Браво!»

А мы…ну что ж…мы-как-нибудь!


А в завершение - как нельзя лучше -Ильичёво:
Вы же нас не забывайте
И почаще навещайте!
Чаю выпьем, поболтаем,
И, конечно, в дартс сыграем!!!

----------


## galchonka

Ильич, Курочка спасибо!

Танюш - тебе вАпще - большой рахмат! Знаю что ты сегодня занята - вот и не обратилась лично! Спасибки! Как всегда на высоте!  :flower:

----------


## Тира

> наткнулась на савдинке, не скачивала... но заинтриговало...
> 
> http://savdink.com/showthread.php?p=494026#post494026
> 
> Поздравления молодых в стихах (аудиотреки).
> 
> 
> 
> Озвученные свадебные поздравления в формате *WAV с профессиональной дикторской начиткой (мужской и женский голоса). Читают на русском языке.
> ...


Заинтересовалась,скачала!Аж, 2 часа!!!  
Не в восторге!! Мужской голос читает поздравление молодожёнам! Причём поздравления "избитые"

----------


## Колесо

Ребята,выручайте,ищу песню с именем Валентина,перерыла кучу всего,все не то.Песня для юбилея,заказала сестра юбилярши,делаю фото-фильм.Может знает кто подходящую к этому случаю песенку?

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

*optimistka17*,
Люда, вы гений! СПАСИБО!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

> ищу песню с именем Валентина


  Танюш, выбирай


ВАЛЕНТИНА - К.Бочарова http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13220346 
ВАЛЕНТИНКА http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13220370 
ВАЛЯ - гр.Дай дорогу http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13220382 
ВАЛЯ-ВАЛЮША А.Назаров http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13220542 (2)

----------


## Super Light

*Колесо* Ребята,выручайте,ищу песню с именем Валентина,перерыла кучу всего,все не то.Песня для юбилея,заказала сестра юбилярши,делаю фото-фильм.Может знает кто подходящую к этому случаю песенку?

Посмотрите эту, может подойдет, может переделаете. http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13229070 сама песня.

*Александр Кальянов*
*Валентина*

Жизнь проходит, Валентина, жизнь проходит
И ничья-нибудь, а именно твоя
В нашей жизни ничего не происходит
А дни как камешки из под ноги летят

Валентина, Валентина, Валентина,
Валентина, Валентина, Валентина.

Жизнь проходит, Валентина, жизнь проходит
Только выдохнешь, и сразу новый вдох
Знаю, знаю итальянцы нынче в моде
Но разве наш московский парень очень плох?

Что же делать Валентина,что же делать?
В словаре найдёшь ты слово - компромис
По согласью чёрный цвет считают белым
И по согласью с облаков сползают вниз

Валентина, Валентина, Валентина,
Валентина, Валентина, Валентина.

Валентина, Валентина, Валентина,
Валентина, Валентина, Валентина.

Еще нашла Ансамбль «Филипинки» - Валентина http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13229179

----------


## Ильич

5 песен куда переслать?

----------


## Курица

> 5 песен куда переслать?





> Ребята,выручайте,ищу песню с именем Валентина,перерыла кучу всего,все не то.Песня для юбилея,заказала сестра юбилярши,делаю фото-фильм.Может знает кто подходящую к этому случаю песенку?
> 	__________________
> 				Татьяна
> *kolatel@yandex.ru*


если для Тани, то сюда!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Колесо*,
Танюша, трудно для фильма подобрать с именем песню подходящую. может из разных  песен с именем нарезочки  в сюжет сложить? Вот эти ещё посмотри. 

http://narod.ru/disk/15491538000/%D0...-2003.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/15491649000/%D0...oleva.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/15491729000/%D0...0%20-.mp3.html

----------


## Super Light

> Ребята,выручайте,ищу песню с именем Валентина,перерыла кучу всего,все не то.Песня для юбилея,заказала сестра юбилярши,делаю фото-фильм.Может знает кто подходящую к этому случаю песенку?


Кстати вот музыкальный сайт и этот раздел, как раз песни по именам, только зарегистрироваться надо, но это ровно пять сек. http://mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?t=10564&start=0

----------


## Абюл45

Вот эта песня в исполнении А.Кальянова
http://mp3sort.org/up/vs/d.php?file=...f4a6fd89d28e14

----------


## 2204

Прошу помощи, откликнитесь! Если у кого есть материал по дню местного самоуправления. Никогда не проводила такого мероприятия, может кто посоветует как быть. Нужен сценарий проведения 6-го вопроса. Буду благодарна просто за подсказку, от чего можно оттолкнуться, с учетом присутствия первых лиц города

----------


## Super Light

Уважаемые форумчане, хочу пополнить свою коллекцию костюмов - костюмами для кан-кана, может кто поделится идейками или фото кинете. У меня пока такая идея, длинный солнцеклеш, разрезать с одной стороны, и обработать оборкой, вот репитузики думаю сделать так, с боков снизу и сверху, сделать на веревочках, комплекции у мужчин бывают разные, на голову капор с завязочками, на руки ажурные перчатки, а вот что еще???

----------


## Курица

> на голову капор с завязочками


Копирую для тебя с др. сайта: 
_Я делала свой капор из плотного картона и состял он из 3-частеи:передняя дуга,переход посередине и "дно",если можно так выразится на затылке.На фото все четко видно,все 3 составные.Обшивала все 3 части атласом на машинке зигзагом,но можно и оверлоком,наверное.После этого вручную аккуратно сшивала все 3 части,а места присоединения закрыла под кружевной тесьмой,сбоку можно "посадить" цветочки для пущеи красоты._
[IMG]http://*********org/98665.jpg[/IMG]
_фото оттуда же!_Не моё, просто из сети...

и тут глянь: http://www.shademark.ru/content/shanuar/4.jpg

----------


## Колесо

Ай да скорость у нас на форуме,настоящая "Скорая помощь!"Спасибо всем огромное, :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  начинаю выбирать!

Ильич, и твои пять жду на почте)))

----------


## optimistka17

> хочу пополнить свою коллекцию костюмов - костюмами для кан-кана, может кто поделится идейками или фото кинете.


Для начала - вот он, мой кан- кан...

 Сейчас попробую другую фотку найти...
Ага, вот и она...Это типа Балет Мулен- руж Он же второй вариант Кан- кана...


 Но, наверно, кан- кан проще здесь разглядеть...

----------


## 2204

М-да... совета не дождаться.... Неужели никто не проводил ничего подобного?

----------


## Lyudochka

> *Lyudochka*,сходи в темку "день милиции" календарных праздников. Там ТАКАЯ куча материала!


Подскажите,как туда попасть? :flower:  я-новичок на форуме:eek:

----------


## Ильич

> Подскажите,как туда попасть? я-новичок на форуме


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98836

----------


## Курица

> Ай да скорость у нас на форуме,настоящая "Скорая помощь!"





> М-да... совета не дождаться....


как же ВСЁ относительно ...:biggrin:



> материал по дню местного самоуправления





> сценарий проведения 6-го вопроса


Простите,уважаемый(ая)*2204*,
по-видимому,  у некоторых и есть, но только 5 или 4 вопроса...
а вам надо именно 6? С перламутровыми  пуговицами???:wink::smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Прошу помощи, откликнитесь! Если у кого есть материал по дню местного самоуправления. Никогда не проводила такого мероприятия, может кто посоветует как быть. Нужен сценарий проведения 6-го вопроса. Буду благодарна просто за подсказку, от чего можно оттолкнуться, с учетом присутствия первых лиц города


Поищи здесь...
Если не найдешь напиши сценарный план, что в твою голову пришло, изложи подробно а потом проси помощи.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=194

----------


## optimistka17

> материал по *дню местного самоуправления*


 Проводила только, когда работала в школе. Это учителей на один день подменяли ученики- старшеклассники. Но у тебя иной расклад. Увы, ничем не могу помочь...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А у меня вопрос совершенно не касающийся работы. Вдруг ребёнок вспомнил (это было , кажется, перед прошлым Новым годом) о хохочущем зайце, которого надо было пощекотать. Кто-нибудь знает, где его найти?

----------


## 2204

Если бы я вас всех давно не знала, точно бы обиделась, просто давно не писала, вот и все. Ильич, спасибо за подсказку, все уже давно мною перечитано, меня смущают VIP-персоны, и как выяснилось,  в их коллектив никогда не приглашали ведущего, было просто застолье и танцы, вот поэтому и обратилась за помощью к вам, и ни к  чему  про перламутр, я ничего плохого не имела ввиду.

----------


## Колесо

> А у меня вопрос совершенно не касающийся работы. Вдруг ребёнок вспомнил (это было , кажется, перед прошлым Новым годом) о хохочущем зайце, которого надо было пощекотать. Кто-нибудь знает, где его найти?


*Ирин*,это в позитиве было!

----------


## Ильич

*2204*,
Чего они тебя смущают, те же люди после 3-ей рюмки. Работай как всегда, с оглядкой на то что они все лидеры это рааз и эти люди не хотят оказаться в неловком положении. То еть рядить их в костюмы  не рекомендую.  И опять же если они будут среди равных себе это одно они легче открываются, если в компании будут подчиненные то ВИПЫ это начальство и авторитет всой терять не будут. так что веди как всегда, льсти это они любят.

----------


## Lyudochka

> Начнем с того, что у тебя нормально пойдут любые *танцевальные* конкурсы....
>  Универсальные- кто больше народа соберет *паровозиком*. Ну и далее, если хочешь, то изголяешься, - руки на плечи, руки на бедра,  взяли впереди стоящего за локотки и т.д.
> - Я просто обожаю танцевальный паровоз под муз "Будешь нашим королём" Когда народ повторяет движения за впереди стоящим королём...
> -А в перерывах между подвижными танцевальными играми те же Ленивые танцы.
>  Надо занять людей между танцами,-делай любые Собиралки Хоть реальные , хоть виртуальные...
>  Если лежит душа- фанты( шкатулка- сюрприз)
> Все, что я сейчас пишу-это универсальное игровое...


Людмила,огромное спасибо за подсказки-обязательно воспользуюсь :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  растолкуйте,пожалуйста,что это-собиралки реальные,виртуальные?как проводить?--очень буду благодарна:rolleyes:

----------


## 2204

Ильич, спасибо, вот этого мне и не хватало для уверенности, 21 работала свадьбу, были Ваши земляки из Запорожья, им понравилось, спрашивали как нас забрать поработать, я объяснила, что нам ехать не с руки и далеко, дала ваши реквизиты (телефон), простите, что без разрешения

----------


## Курица

*2204*,
7 декабря в Украине отмечается «День местного самоуправления» - профессиональный праздник всех, кто трудится в сельских, поселковых, городских, районных и областных советах, кто представляет многотысячный отряд народных избранников.

Это праздник присущего украинцам образа общественной жизни, в основе которого самоуправляющееся общество. Это давняя славянская и древнерусская традиция, которая берет свое начало со времен Киевской Руси. Это выбор свободных граждан, которые доверяют, избранным ими представителям, и наделяют их властными полномочиями. Только такая власть и является действительно народной - властью не над обществом, а легитимной властью самого общества, для общества и в интересах общества.

15 октября 1985 года европейскими государствами был одобрен международный пакт, который именуется «Европейская хартия местного самоуправления». Этот пакт сыграл и продолжает играть исключительно важную роль в становлении и развитии классической модели местного самоуправления как в старых, так и новых европейских демократиях.

Особенно важное значение имеет Хартия для независимой Украины, где институт местного самоуправления был на 70 лет запрещен и теперь его возобновление происходит с огромными усилиями и проблемами. 15 июля 1997 года Верховная Рада Украины ратифицировала Хартию, которая таким образом стала частью национального законодательства.

К сожалению, со времени ратификации Украиной Хартии законодательство о местном самоуправлении, так и не приведено в соответствие с рядом ее базовых положений. Определенные надежды возлагались после введения Дня местного самоуправления в Украине, который был определен Указом Президента от 25.11.2000 № 1250/2000. Именно 7 декабря в 1990 году Верховной Радой Украинской ССР был принят Закон «О местных советах народных депутатов Украинской ССР и местном самоуправлении». 

Система местного самоуправления должна отвечать потребностям суверенного целостного государства. И День местного самоуправления мог бы стать настоящим ориентиром, правовой основой в процессе перестройки современной модели местного самоуправления в Украине.

----------


## 2204

Таня, спасибо за беспокойство, это все я знаю. Этот корпаратив буду проводить именно 7 декабря, если все сложиться обязательно кину сценарий на форум, авось кому-то сгодится. Согласна, на форуме материала не просто море, а океан, так что главное фантазия и видение момента. Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Donald

> Я делала свой капор из плотного картона и состял он из 3-частеи:передняя дуга,переход посередине и "дно",если можно так выразится на затылке.На фото все четко видно,все 3 составные.Обшивала все 3 части атласом на машинке зигзагом,но можно и оверлоком,наверное.После этого вручную аккуратно сшивала все 3 части,а места присоединения закрыла под кружевной тесьмой,сбоку можно "посадить" цветочки для пущеи красоты.


Танюшк... а девчонок из чего делала? Я тоже таких хочу! Научи?

Кстати, купил сёння поролон, завтра скатаюсь в муз.магазин, нарисую гитары и....... Чо дальше то?????

----------


## selenka07

[QUOTE=Курица;2517884]Копирую для тебя с др. сайта: 
[I]Я делала свой капор из плотного картона 

а если попробовать из материала (подложка) для ламината: форму держит, можно прошить, а можно только обшить, можно покрасить.

капор не шила, но делала ребёнку элементы костюма (крылышки) получилось неплохо

----------


## Lyudochka

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98836


Ильич!!!Огромное спасибище!!! :Ok: 
материала много-переработаю ,составлю сценарий и выставлю-интересно Ваше мнение!

----------


## svetlana41166

У нас в России-день Матери!!!

С днём Матери!
Ты - Мама. Это много или мало?
Ты - Мама. Это счастье или крест?
И невозможно всё начать сначало,
И ты молись теперь за то, что есть!
За плач ночной, за молоко, пелёнки,
За первый шаг, за первые слова.
За всех детей, за каждого ребёнка.
Ты - Мама! И поэтому права..
Ты - целый мир . Ты - жизни возрождение
И Ты весь свет хотела-бы обнять.
Ты - Мама, Мама! Это наслaждение
Никто не в силах у Тебя отнять!

Всех С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## Юльчита

Девченки и мальчишки, откликнитесь кто делал танец невесты на подносе? ( когда невесте под ноги деньги кидают)Какая должна быть подводка? В какое время лучше сделать?Я знаю лишь, что это татарская традиция.Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> растолкуйте,пожалуйста,что это-*собиралки* реальные,виртуальные?как проводить?--


 *Реальные собиралки*-это собрать что-то конкретное. Например несколько девушек собирают мужские ремни... А потом держа в руках эти отобранные у мужиков ремни они должны станцевать характерный танец. Это может быть и танец с саблями и что-то эротическое, даже с элементами садо- мазо...
*Виртуальные собиралки*,- это собираем мысленно что-то на определенную тему. Например - елочные игрушки на новогоднюю елку.
 Или перечисляем , что у мужчины в гараже, а у женщина на кухне...

----------


## skomorox

> Вдруг ребёнок вспомнил (это было , кажется, перед прошлым Новым годом) о хохочущем зайце, которого надо было пощекотать. Кто-нибудь знает, где его найти?


здесь 
http://post.kards.qip.ru/images/post...73/1997267.swf

----------


## Анжелла

Юля.Потерпи дорогая! :flower:  Завтра Оля Спирова выйдет в сеть и все тебе расскажет, она это делала, сейчас она уже спит. :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> здесь
> http://post.kards.qip.ru/images/post...73/1997267.swf
> __________________


*Ирин,*а я обыскалась этого зайца,всю тему старого позитива перерыла,что-то то же захотелось его пощекотать)))

----------


## Курица

Меня попросили показать "счастья полные штаны" Вот-фотку нашла (только начинаем народ набирать-молодые и свидетели в кадре):
[IMG]http://*********org/109922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana41166

Здорово про "счастья полные штаны"....поделитесь подводками.... :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Li-ONa

> Здорово про "счастья полные штаны"....поделитесь подводками....


Можно своей поделюсь? :Oj:  После того как я представлю новых родственников - тестя, тещу, зятя, свекровь, свекра и невестку провожу с ними конкурсы какие то и затем приглашаю всех шестерых поиграть кто как запомнил свои новые звания (тут поцелуйный провожу...трам пам пам зять дорогой поцелуй-ка тещу, ну это пример, на самом деле очень много таких стихотворных вещей здесь на форуме) и после того как они все перецеловались, я приглашаю их на семейный танец в семейных же трусах! И прошу присоединиться родных со стороны жениха и невесты (если достаточно много родственников на свадьбе)или друзей с той или иной стороны (в случае когда родных мало)и мы танцуем. в последний раз танцевали под Меладзе "Ах эта свадьба" было весело, трусы порвали...брезентовые что ли пошить:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> И прошу присоединиться родных со стороны жениха и невесты (если достаточно много родственников на свадьбе)или друзей с той или иной стороны (в случае когда родных мало)


в эти мои желтенькие(что на фото) максимально помещается 27 чел.:biggrin:Правда, в одном (интимном) месте они хронически рвутся, и я каждый раз зашиваю, но теперь просто уже наметкой, п.ч. порвут всё равно, и присказка у меня на это есть: "Ну вот, что и требовалось доказать-две семьи соединились в одну!"Это потому я так говорю, что в солпу Женихову влезают ЕГО родные, а в Невестину-её...
А кто не верит про 27 чел.-напрасно, мы тогда НЕ ТАНЦЕВАЛИ, а для фото-и парни девушек НА РУКАХ держали, сами будучи в трусах:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Li-ONa

> и присказка у меня на это есть: "Ну вот, что и требовалось доказать-две семьи соединились в одну!"


Тань, спасибо за присказку :flower: , воспользуюсь, у меня тоже в одну "штанину" жениховские родня\друзья, во вторую невестинские :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> Ай да скорость у нас на форуме,настоящая "Скорая помощь!"Спасибо всем огромное, начинаю выбирать!


Послал песню переделку на музыку "Королева красоты" с именем Валентина. Твистик, кто поет - не знаю. Лови на почте

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Lyudochka*,
Вот тебе еще вариант: 

*Отбирайки*
Девушки сидят на 8 стульях. Ведущий называет какую-нибудь мужскую вещь и они должны принести эту вещь. Пока они ищут - ведущий забирает 1 стул, т.е. кто последний принесет - тот выбывает.         (все вещи забирает тамада)
1.	носовой платок 
2.	галстук 
3.	мужской ремень 
4.	часы 
5.	левый мужской ботинок 
6.	мужскую рубашку 
7.	МУЖЧИНУ (еще не обобранного)
"А теперь кто хочет забрать свои вещи выходят танцевать!!!!!"

с часами только поаккуратней или можно чем-то ззаменить

----------


## Djazi

> Правда, в одном (интимном) месте они хронически рвутся, и я каждый раз зашиваю, но теперь просто уже наметкой, п.ч. порвут всё равно


Таня, а у меня не рвут, потому что в этом месте ластрицу вшила- это такой ромб и теперь не рвутся пока!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> с часами только поаккуратней или можно чем-то ззаменить


Да  лучше пусть зажигалку принесут!



> "А теперь кто хочет забрать свои вещи выходят танцевать!!!!!"


Оля, а под какую музыку танцуют?

----------


## orhideya

Всем   приветики!    Я   к  вам   с  просьбой   у   кого  нибудь   есть   нарезки   к   этому  репортажу  поделитесь  пожалуйста


Уважаемые гости!

А сейчас я хотела бы предоставить Вашему вниманию возможный фантастический вариант развития событий, которые могли бы произойти 31 декабря в ________________
(т.к. 31.12 – в этом году рабочий день),
где соберется весь коллектив в предвкушении праздника.

01 Поздравления с Новым годом
Не так давно, Ваш всеми уважаемый начальник собрал всех Вас вместе и сообщил
02 новый год К НАМ МЧИТСЯ

Ну а мы то все с Вами знаем, что: 03 «Как ты встретишь новый год»

Подчинённые разошлись по своим кабинетам и поползли слухи: 04 «Новый год к нам мчится»

И вот уже с самого утра женская половина старательно накрывает на столы
05 По маленькой

А у мужчин, смотрящих на аппетитную красоту праздничного стола, в голове крутится только одна мысль - 06 Павел Воля - Хочу

Подготовка была бурной, но никто не устал, потому что: 07 «Лучший праздник Новый год»

А в это время начальник с помощником возвращаются из поездки, где поздравляли своих коллег 08 Кто ходит в гости по утрам3, 09 Кто ходит в гости по утрам

Начальник остановился, задумался на минуту, резко развернулся и весело зашагал обратно, весело напевая на ходу 10 Кто ходит в гости по утрам2

В это утро веселятся все – и руководство организации, и простые сотрудники, но есть люди, которые несут службу, несмотря на праздники – это милиция. Сейчас мы им позвоним, поздравим с Новым Годом… Алло! Здравствуйте, как настроение? 11 Почетна и завидна наша роль

Ну, что ж. Вот и уже столы накрыты. Уважаемый начальник, Все ждут Вашей команды 12 Садитесь жрать, пожалуйста

Ну а какое же настроение у коллектива? 13 Народ для разврата собрался

А кто же у нас сегодня начальник застолья, над стаканами начальник и бутылок командир? 14 Вася

Ну что ж, поехали, ___________, 15 Открывай бутылочку шампанского

Первым слово берёт ________________ 16 «Наливай давай по кругу»

И все дружно его подхватывают: 17 «Поднимем мы бокал»

И началось в офисе веселье 18 Верка Сердючка - Мы фестивалим

Женщины же в один голос подумали, но не сказали : 19 «Между 1 и 2»

Но пока сидели и выпивали, почему-то не заметили эту скромную, засмущавшуюся женщину: 20 «Я ведь только с мороза»

Но рядом сидит истинный джентльмен, который ей скажет: 21 «Станем петь, танцевать»

А с другой стороны сидит мужчина, весь в предвкушении. Чего же он ждёт?
22 «Я танцую пьяный на столе»

Неожиданно в самый разгар веселья раздался дежурный телефонный звонок, и на вопрос жены 
23 И.Дубцова - Как ты там
__________________ честно ответил 24 Я хороший мальчик, 25 Я играю, я танцую

Но тут вдруг, распахнется дверь и зайдет начальник 26 Михаил Круг - Здравствуйте!

А в ответ услышал робкое, нетрезвое 27 Начальника, плювет.mp3

Но он не ожидал, что в офисе уже во всю идут проводы старого года 28 Ну вы, блин, даете
А кто-то в ответ и говорит ему 29 А мы тут плюшками балуемся

Нахмурился начальник, решил порядки навести 30 Граждане алкоголики и тунеядцы

Ну а чего нам после нескольких рюмок? 31 Нам работать неохота

На самом интересном месте в кабинет заглянул заместитель начальника. Обвел всех взглядом, оценил обстановку и говорит: 32 По бабам

Начальник подумал пару минут, кивнул головой и дал команду 33 Бери шинель, пошли домой

И они ушли. А Вас пораньше отпустят домой, салаты резать, к празднику готовиться. Вечером к Вашим детям придет Дед Мороз и скажет 34 Я Дед Мороз, а вот и мой подарок

А когда дети дружно крикнут 35 Расскажи, Снегурочка, где была

Появится Снегурочка и не глядя на детей скажет Деду Морозу: 36 Цигель, цигель, ай-лю-лю

А еще вечером каждый из Вас загадает одно, но самое заветное желание, и на это у каждого будет отведено всего 37 Людмила Гурченко - Пять Минут

Но до этого выступит наш президент, Дмитрий Медведев, и пообещает всей стране
38 Павел Воля - Все будет Офигенно

И наконец-то в наши дома придет новый 2009 год! 39 kurant, 40 Дискотека Авария - С Новым годом

А потом придёт долгожданный гость (корова, которая на поле объелась конопли) –
41 Обкуренная корова

И в эту новогоднюю ночь все женщины перестанут утверждать что – 42 Аллегрова «Все мы бабы стервы»

И так хочется, чтобы первое утро нового года началось ласковыми словами: 43 Хлебникова - Солнышко моё, вставай! И в ответ: 44 Олег Митяев - С Добрым Утром, Любимая

Ну, а сейчас мы сидим за этим праздничным столом. Год завершен. Все у нас замечательно и чудесно, потому что 45 Валерия - Мы вместе

А когда 10 января Вы придете на работу, то будете делиться друг с другом своими впечатлениями 46 Ой, что было, шеф

И в следующем году у Вас должно быть 47 Верка Сердючка - Все будет хорошо

Ой, мы же совсем забыли про наших героев, про нашу милицию… Ребята, алло, привет!
48 - Привет с большого бодуна

И еще раз всех вас 49 Дискотека Авария - С новым годом


Заранее  всех   благодарю!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Уважаемые форумчане, обращаюсь к вам за помощью: провожу юбилей у первого зама главы администрации района (60 лет). Начало юбилея сделала вот таким: (он против всяких коридоров, хлопушек)

Звучит фонограмма песни "Есть только миг",

Призрачно все в этом мире бушующем. 
Есть только миг, за него и держись.
Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим
Именно он называется - жизнь!

выходит ведущая
На фоне третьего куплета звучат слова ведущей:

Вед: Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим, именно он называется жизнь! Как жаль, что наша жизнь, в сравнении с существованием нашей планеты всего лишь миг. И каждый человек старается прожить свой миг по-своему. Сегодня мы в гостях у человека, который подошел к своему очередному, юбилейному, рубежу достойно.
Дорогие друзья встречайте – Валерий Григорьевич!

Юбиляр входит в зал.


Собственно, здесь меня и застопорило. Нужно что-то сказать, пожелать проникновенно и красиво, коротко и ясно,а потом пригасить его занять почетное место за столом. Может быть, у вас найдутся хорошие слова.
Юбилей для випов провожу впервые, помогите мне пожалуста советами, рекомендациями. Очень волнуюсь! :frown:Можно в личку.

----------


## svetlana41166

Спасибо,девочки за подводку.... у меня есть частушки на обряд породнения,если кому надо-пишите....


> Всем приветики! Я к вам с просьбой у кого нибудь есть нарезки к этому репортажу поделитесь пожалуйста


у меня есть к свадебному репортажу,отберу,потом скину....может общими усилиями наберем...

----------


## Donald

Дано хотел - свершилось!
Вчера купил лист поролона, нравда, взял 50 мм, а нужно, думаю, было на 40... Ну, да мелочи это наверное? КАК ДУМАЕТЕ???
Съездил в музыкальный магазин, нарисовал реальные гитары, мужики поржали, просили в ансамбль записать, вот теперь думаю: А КАК они обшиваются? И чем? Красить поролон (из опыта) нереально! так что - обшиваем. Есссно, сам не буду, договорился с портнихой кружка каких-то там очумелых ручек, куда доча ходит, но нужно же рассказать, как и показать бы... А фотки найти чот не могу... Может, кто-нить покажет, ГДЕ посмотреть на них. У меня есть две фотки от Светы Шишкиной, а хотелось бы побольше, чтобы портниха варианты увидела... Это же я понимаю, для чего и КАК выглядеть должны эти гитары, а она то - нет!

Или, может, в скайп лучше? Буду признателен!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Donald*,
Дим, ты в фототчёты загляни. Там только что  Ирина Буча такие гитары показала! :Ok:  Слюнки потекут.....:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

*Ольга Усольцева*,На фоне третьего куплета звучат слова ведущего? :Vah: 
Олечка,милая, никогда не ставь два текста одновременно!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Дима, знаю одно- пароллон не так просто резать.. Это делают каким-то  специальным ножом, который продается в строительных магазинах...
 Красить пароллон не стоит Заготовка потом обшивается тканью...
 А в Фотоотчетах действительно вчера появились такие гитары, что не только слюнки текут. Аж дух захватывает...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Гвиола*,
Пардон, очепятка, на фоне проигрыша :Aga: 
Да и вобще, думаю надо просто минусовочку без слов, песня-то узнаваемая. Как думаете?

----------


## maknata

*orhideya*,
 Олесь, я так посмотрела, это репортаж написанный на основе моего прошлогоднего, я тебе щас архивчик залью на файлообменник то что у меня есть, а там посмотри, что надо добавить - поищем, должно быть. А вообще пропиши в автоподписи свой почтовый ящик, а то куда слать? На деревню дедушке?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maknata*,
Наташа, я тоже думала, что твой. поэтому отвечать не стала, мол хозяйка сама отзовётся. А сейчас посмотрела, два варианта, твой так и подписан, что твой, а этот что-то не помню чей. Не Светланы Шишкиной? Он у меня есть. Только вот куда высылать, Олеся?

----------


## maknata

Вот ссылка на репортаж http:/*************.com/files/pb8hwv8og , там два тестовых документа - один  в 2007 ворде, другой в 2003, какой то из них должен открыться

----------


## Медведик

Дорогие мои... нет ли у кого викторины или конкурса связанного с "Золушкой" 

или  ненавязчивого и интересного конкурса связанного с мебелью?

----------


## приветик1999

> Дорогие мои... нет ли у кого викторины или конкурса связанного с "Золушкой" 
> 
> или  ненавязчивого и интересного конкурса связанного с мебелью?


Леночка, вот викторина,с сайта солнышко, называется "По следам Золушки". Может какие-то вопросы и подойдут тебе?
ВОПРОСЫ ВИКТОРИНЫ
составитель: Елена и Катюша Чернышевы (г. Москва)
1. Чем Золушка в сказке Шарля Перро угощала на балу своих сестер?
*апельсинами и лимонами* 
2. Кто помог Золушке попасть на бал?
*фея* 
3. В каком году в СССР вышел фильм "Золушка"?
*в 1947 г.* 
4. Кто режиссер этого фильма?
*Надежда Кошеверова* 
5. Назовите актрису, исполнившую роль Золушки.
*Янина Жеймо* 
6. Какой размер обуви носила актриса?
*31-й* 
7. Режиссер какой страны снял в 1973 году фильм "Три орешка для Золушки"?
*Чехии* 
8. В какое время года происходит действие фильма "Три орешка для Золушки"?
*зимой* 
9. Как называется Диснеевский мультфильм о Золушке, вышедший в 1950 году?
*Синдерелла* 
10. В 1979 г. в СССР вышел мультфильм "Золушка". Когда главная героиня приехала во дворец на бал, чей портрет на стене она поправила?
*Кота в сапогах*

*Конкурс "Золушка"*
Количество игроков: любое 
Ведущий ставит в центр игровой площадки коробку, в которую просит всех желающих дам положить по одной туфельке. Затем участники игры - но уже мужчины - должны как можно быстрее отыскать хозяек этой обуви. 
Кто за отведенное время обует большее количество дам, тот получает в награду поцелуй от благодарных "Золушек" и объявляется победителем. Для того, чтобы было "веселей" можно добавить в коробку мужской туфель или туфли, которые присутствующим дамам не принадлежат.


Вот ещё нашла:
*Сценарий конкурса для девочек младшего возраста "На балу у Золушки"*М.СЕМЕНОВА,педагог-организатор, г. Пермь

Звучит фонограмма.

Ведущий. Здравствуйте! Ну вот и наступила весна, прекрасное время года, когда светит ласковое солнце, а настроение праздничное. И наверное, именно весной все девочки мечтают о том, как бы превратиться в прекрасных сказочных принцесс. Совсем как в сказке “Золушка”. Послушайте, а ведь, пожалуй, никто лучше нас с вами не знает историю о маленькой девочке, доброй, приветливой, милой, которую так невзлюбили мачеха и сестры. Бедную падчерицу заставляли трудиться с раннего утра до позднего вечера, а спать ей приходилось рядом с золой. Оттого-то и прозвали ее... Как звали эту девочку?

Дети. Золушка!

Ведущий. Верно! А сегодня я хочу пригласить вас на конкурс. Все девочки нашего класса наденут чепчики и фартучки и превратятся в прелестных Золушек, все мальчики приглашаются в жюри. В конце конкурса жюри выставит свои оценки каждой участнице, подведет итоги и назовет победительницу – “Мисс Весна-99” (“Золушка-99”).

Фонограмма “Фанфары”.

Ведущий. Ну вот, наши Золушки готовы, начинаем конкурс. Сегодня мачеха с самого утра была недовольна. Она приказала Золушке разложить овощи по корзинкам. Наш конкурс будет заключаться в том, что каждая девочка с завязанными глазами должна будет взять один предмет (овощ или фрукт) из корзины и по запаху и форме определить, что это. Ведущий выносит на середину класса корзину, в которой лежат яблоки, груши, апельсины, лимоны, мандарины, картошка, лук, морковь, свекла, капуста и т.д. Девочки по очереди завязывают глаза и выполняют задание.

Ведущий. Но и это еще не все. Мачеха так заботилась о воспитании Золушки, что заставила ее делать самую трудную и тяжелую работу. Перед вами набор предметов. Среди всех вещей есть то, что принадлежит Золушке и помогает ей выполнять ее работу. Назовите вещь, которая принадлежит Золушке, и обоснуйте свой ответ. Учитель стягивает со своего стола большой платок, под которым заранее разложены предметы: молоток, клещи, фартук, гвозди, иголки, нитки, щетка, книга, зеркальце, губная помада, спички, свечка и т.д. Также эти предметы могут быть нарисованы на доске или плакате. К конкурсу лучше подходить с юмором. Ведь настоящая Золушка должна уметь все.

Ведущий. Ах, сестры! Стоило им один раз появиться на кухне, как все специи перемешались. А Золушке нужен ванилин для торта. Сейчас наши девочки назовут номер розетки, где, по их мнению, лежит ванилин. На столе учитель выставляет розетки, в которых соль, сахар, ванилин, крахмал, корица, перец, мука.

Ведущий. Иногда Золушке становилось так грустно одной, что она шла в сад, где росли удивительные сказочные цветы. Какие? Пока я не знаю. Наши конкурсантки получат сейчас цветную бумагу, ножницы и клей и создадут цветы невиданной красоты. На конкурс отводится 10–15 мин, в это время мальчики – жюри – подводят итоги предыдущих конкурсов.

Ведущий. Вот видите, какие прекрасные цветы получились у нас. А пока Золушки растили эти замечательные цветы, наш король известил своих подданных о том, что во дворце сегодня будет бал. В честь прекрасных дам благородные рыцари “сочинят” и прочитают стихотворение. Мальчикам дается конверт, в котором лежат полоски со строчками из стихотворения. Они должны расставить строчки так, чтобы получилось красиво.

Ведущий. Пришла пора заслушать творение поэтов. Один из мальчиков читает:

Скорей бы приблизился и час 
долгожданный настал,
Чтоб мне в золоченой карете 
поехать на сказочный бал.
Принцессою в вальсе кружиться 
в хрустальных своих башмачках,
Мечтать, танцевать, веселиться,
минут, не считая в часах.
Никто во дворце не узнает, откуда я,
как я зовусь...
Но только лишь полночь настанет –
к себе на чердак я вернусь. 

Ведущий. А теперь Золушки приглашают всех на вальс. Фонограмма “Вальс”. Жюри подводит окончательные итоги, объявляет победительницу, вручает призы участницам.

*«ЗОЛУШКИ» конкурсная программа для девочек 9 – 11 лет.*

Звучит «Песня о сказке»
(муз. В. Шаинского, сл. Ю. Энтина).

В мире много сказок. (2 раза)
Грустных и смешных. (2 раза)
И прожить на свете (2 раза)
Нам нельзя без них (2 раза).

Припев:
Лампа Алладина,
В сказку нас веди,
Башмачок хрустальный,
Помоги в пути!

Мальчик Чиполлино (2 раза)
Мишка Вини-пух (2 раза)
Каждый нам в дороге (2 раза)
Настоящий друг (2 раза).

Припев:
Пусть герои сказок
Дарят нам тепло
Пусть добро навеки
Побеждает зло!

Повторяется первый куплет.

	ВЕДУЩИЙ. Добрый день дорогие друзья! Как Вы уже догадались, я приглашаю Вас в мир доброты и красоты, в мир сказки.
	Сегодня у нас конкурсная программа «Золушки». Наверняка все Вы читали сказку «Золушка, или хрустальная туфелька». Все помните, как у одного почтенного и знатного человека умерла жена, и он женился во второй раз, да на такой сварливой и высокомерной женщине, какой свет не видывал. У нее были две дочери, очень похожие на свою матушку и лицом и умом, и характером. У мужа была дочка, добрая да приветливая, милая – вся в покойную матушку». – Вот, я немного напомнил Вам известную сказку Шарля Перро.
	А сейчас я прошу, пройти по аплодисменты «Золушек», которые будут участвовать в нашей программе. «Золушки» должны быть добрые, приветливые, веселые, задорные, находчивые, трудолюбивые. В общем, самые-самые симпатичные. А раз у нас конкурс, значит, для всех – праздник!
	Итак, вот наши «Золушки»! (Называет фамилии и имена участниц).
	Так кто же все-таки будет победительницей этого конкурса? Именно это предстоит решить нам! Зрители, будьте веселы, не скучайте! Поддерживайте «Золушек» аплодисментами!
	А сейчас я представлю Вам жюри нашего конкурса (представление жюри). Конкурс будет оцениваться по пятибалльной системе.

Конкурс «Сказочный»
	Я каждой «Золушке» задам вопрос по какой-нибудь интересной сказке. А она на него даст мне точный ответ.
	1. Какую самую грязную и тяжелую работу заставляли делать Золушку в доме?
(Она чистила котлы и кастрюли, мыла посуду, белье стирала, убирала комнаты мачехи и обеих барышень).
	2. Где спала Золушка?
(На чердаке, под самой крышей, на простой соломенной подстилке).
	3. Почему ее прозвали Золушкой?
(Вечером, окончив работу, она забиралась в уголок у камина на ящик с золой).
	4. Сказку «Золушка» написал Шарль Перро. Какие еще сказки он написал?
(«Красная шапочка», «Кот в сапогах», «Мальчик с пальчик», «Спящая красавица», «Синяя борода»).
	5. Кто устроил большой бал и созвал на него всех знатных людей с женами и дочерьми?
(Молодой королевич).
	6. В каком платье решила ехать на бал старшая сестра?
(В красном бархатном платье с кружевами).
	7. Какая новая работа появилась у Золушки после приглашения сестер на бал?
(Ей пришлось с утра до ночи чистить и гладить наряды сестер).

Конкурс «Визитная карточка».
	Каждая Золушка расскажет нам о себе, о своих любимых занятиях и интересах. На этом этапе конкурса даже мелочи играют свою роль: походка, костюм, манера говорить.

Конкурс «Модельеры».
	Каждая девочка мечтает о суженом. В старину 9-летняя девочка начинала готовить себе приданое: сарафаны, юбки, полотенца. На смотринах все это придирчиво оценивалось – неумех и нерях замуж не брали. Всегда ценились аккуратные, умелые и трудолюбивые.
	Действие сказки происходит во Франции. Но наша Золушка тоже мечтала о принце. И она, наверное, могла бы себе сшить нарядное платье.
	Следующий наш конкурс - «Модельеры». Надо нарисовать наряд для Золушки (бумажной куклы), затем наряд вырезать и надеть на куклу. У кого выйдет красивее?

Конкурс «Аранжировка цветов».
	Девочкам предлагается сплести венки из живых цветов или составить нарядные букеты. При оценке учитывается фантазия и художественный вкус участниц.

Игры со зрителями.
	1. Назвать добрых сказочных персонажей, которых Вы знаете. Кто последний назовет, тот и победит.
(Золушка, Дюймовочка, Элли, Мальвина и др.).
	2. Назвать волшебные предметы, с помощью которых герои сказок могли творить чудеса.
(Огниво, золотой ключик, зонтик, волшебная палочка, цветик-семицветик, волшебная лампа, живительный порошок и др.)
	3. Аукцион «Волшебные средства передвижения».
(Ковер-самолет, волшебные сапоги, метла, ступа, машина времени, шляпа и др.)

Звучит песня «Золушка»
(Сл. И муз. И. Резника)

Хоть поверьте,
Хоть проверьте!
Но вчера приснилось мне,
Будто принц ко мне примчался
На серебряном коне!
И встречали нас танцоры,
Барабанщик и трубач,
Сорок восемь дирижеров
И один седой скрипач.

Хоть поверьте,
Хоть проверьте!
Это был чудесный бал!
И художник на манжете
Мой портрет нарисовал!
И сказал мудрец известный,
Что меня милее нет!
Композитор пел мне песни,
И стихи писал поэт!

Хоть поверьте,
Хоть проверьте,
Так плясала я кадриль,
Что тринадцать кавалеров
Отдышаться не могли!
И оркестр был в ударе,
И смеялся весь народ,
Потому что на рояле
Сам король играл гавот!

Хоть поверьте,
Хоть проверьте,
Я кружилась, как волчок!
И поэтому, наверно,
Потеряла башмачок!…
А когда мой сон растаял,
Как ночные облака,
На окне моем стояли
Два хрустальных башмачка!

Конкурс «Собираемся на бал».
	Я снова задам каждой «Золушке» по одному вопросу. Учитывается точность ответа.
	1. Кто помог Золушке побывать во дворце на балу?
(Крестная Золушки - фея).
	2. Опишите наряд Золушки, в котором она была на королевском балу.
(Чудесный наряд из серебряной и золотой парчи, весь усыпанный драгоценными камнями).
	3. Что приказала фея Золушке?
(Возвратиться до полуночи).
	4. Из скольких коней состояла великолепная упряжка?
(Из шести статных коней в серебряной сбруе).
	5. Какого цвета были эти прекрасные лошади?
(Мышиного).
	6. Опишите внешность кучера.
(Толстый с пышными усами).
	7. Сколько было выездных лакеев, и во что они были одеты?
(Шесть лакеев, одетых в зеленые ливреи с золотыми галунами).
	8. Какими фруктами угостила Золушка своих сестер на балу?
(Апельсинами  и яблоками).

Конкурс «Очаровательные прически».
	Участницы должны придумать название своим прическам.

Конкурс «Артистический».
	«Золушка» должна проявить незаурядные актерские способности: умение танцевать, петь, читать стихи…

Заключительная песня конкурса. Её должны спеть все участницы вместе. Хорошо, если и зрители будут подпевать.
Исполняется песня «Сказки гуляют по свету»
(сл. М. Пляцковского, муз. Е. Птичкина)

Сказки гуляют по свету,
Ночь, запрягая в карету,
Сказки живут на полянах,
Бродят на зорьке в туманах.
А принц Белоснежку полюбит,
А жадность Кощея погубит…
Пусть зло на проделки хитро,
Но все ж побеждает Добро!

Мир, озарив чудесами,
Сказки летят над лесами,
На подоконник садятся,
В окна, как в речки, глядятся,
А Золушку выручит фея,
Не станет Горыныча-змея…
Пусть зло на поделки хитро,
Но все ж побеждает Добро!

Сказки со мною повсюду,
Их никогда не забуду.
Стоит сомкнуть мне ресницы –
Вмиг Сивка-Бурка присниться.
Месяц засветиться ясный
В глазах Василисы Прекрасной…
Пусть зло на проделки хитро,
Но все ж побеждает Добро!

	Подведение итогов. Награждение.

и вот здесь можно посмотреть 16-2-07.edusite.ru/DswMedia/zolushka.doc

----------


## pavluk

Понимаю. что вопрос буду задавать не в той теме где нужно. Но перерыла весь интернет и не могу найти *минусовку песни "Новый год" в исполнении Вики Цыгановой и Серея Куприка,* но вдруг у кого случайно найдется? Если поделитесь буду очень признательна.:frown:

----------


## Медведик

*приветик1999*,
Спасибо Юленька))))

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Ещё повторюсь...у кого есть ДОГОВОР по оказанию услуг (безнал) по проведению предновогоднего корпоратива???
Мне нужны варианты: 
1. договор с предприятием на конкретную дату
2. договор с рестораном на несколько точных дат и несколько в случае надобности.

Помогите кто чем может... раньше работала за наличку, по устному договору и с предоплатой...а теперь вот новая форма сотрудничества вырисовалась.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *приветик1999*,
> Спасибо Юленька))))
> 
> *Добавлено через 18 минут*
> Ещё повторюсь...у кого есть ДОГОВОР по оказанию услуг (безнал) по проведению предновогоднего корпоратива???
> Мне нужны варианты: 
> 1. договор с предприятием на конкретную дату
> 2. договор с рестораном на несколько точных дат и несколько в случае надобности.
> 
> Помогите кто чем может... раньше работала за наличку, по устному договору и с предоплатой...а теперь вот новая форма сотрудничества вырисовалась.


Например такой вариант, конечно оказываемые услуги вписываются согласно того, что будем оказывать
                                                      ДОГОВОР 

«__»  ноября  2009 г.                                      г. Санкт-Петербург

Мы, ООО «___________» , в лице  ___________ директора ____________ , действующего на основании Устава , именуемое в дальнейшем «Заказчик», с одной стороны, и _____________________________ в, действующего на основании ___________________, с другой стороны, именуемый в дальнейшем «Исполнитель», совместно именуемые «Стороны», заключили настоящий  договор о нижеследующем:

1.	ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА
1.1 Заказчик поручает, а Исполнитель принимает на себя обязательство по оказанию услуг по организации и проведению мероприятия
1.2 Срок проведения мероприятия: ________декабря 2009 года, по адресу: ____________________________________;  начало мероприятия __________
_1.3 Заказчик обязуется оплатить услуги Исполнителя в размере, предусмотренном настоящим Договором.
1.4 По истечении оказания услуг Стороны подписывают акт сдачи-приемки услуг.
1.5 Срок оказания услуг: с момента подписания договора обеими Сторонами и  по __________________декабря 2009 года.

2.	ПРАВА И ОБЯЗАННОСТИ СТОРОН
2.1 Исполнитель обязуется:
- организовать и провести торжественное мероприятие, исходя из условий настоящего Договора  и пожеланий «Заказчика» 
-  выполнять обязанности по организации торжественного мероприятия добросовестно и квалифицированно
- разработать и утвердить сценарий проведения  новогодней программы;
- провести мероприятие;
- обеспечить работу ведущего, DJ  
- обеспечить ведущего призами для конкурсов (в кол-ве _________шт)
- обеспечить  тематическими деталями костюмов и атрибутикой участников конкурсов 
- предоставить и обеспечить работу звуко- аппаратуры, свето- аппаратуры, дым –машиной, а также оказывать иные услуги по требованию Заказчика в рамках настоящего Договора с оформлением дополнительного соглашения Сторон.
- предоставить и обеспечить работу видеопроектора и экрана
- оформление воздушными шарами 
2.2 Заказчик обязуется:
- предоставить Исполнителю помещения для проведения Мероприятия с обязательным их оснащением электричеством, грим уборные для артистов, а также вспомогательной аппаратуры  Исполнителя 
- своевременно и в полном объеме оплатить услуги Исполнителя в соответствии с настоящим Договором
- в течение срока действия настоящего Договора не вступать в отношения с третьими лицами по предмету настоящего договора

3.	СТОИМОСТЬ И ПОРЯДОК ОПЛАТЫ УСЛУГ   
3.1 Оплата услуг Заказчиком за постановку и организацию программы, в сумме: ____________рублей (_______________________________),  осуществляется по безналичному/наличному расчету, поэтапно 
30 %  - до _______________ 2009 года
70 % - до ________________ 2009 года

4.	ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ СТОРОН
4.1 Исполнитель гарантирует полноту и достоверность информации, предоставляемой Заказчику в рамках настоящего Договора.
4.2 В том случае, если настоящий Договор расторгается по желанию Заказчика, последний должен уплатить Исполнителю сумму в размере выполненной к этому моменту работы. 

5.	ФОРС-МАЖОР
 5.1 Стороны освобождаются от ответственности за частичное или полное неисполнение своих обязательств по данному договору, если такое неисполнение оказалось следствием обстоятельств непреодолимой силы, если такие обстоятельства непосредственно повлияли на исполнение договора. К вышеуказанным обстоятельствам относятся стихийные природные явления (землетрясение, наводнение, тайфун, пожар, радиоактивное излучение, превышающее установленную норму), а также иные явления или действия сил природы. К обстоятельствам непреодолимой силы также относятся военные действия, беспорядки и забастовки (кроме забастовок персонала Сторон), восстания, массовые заболевания (эпидемии), объявление карантина, а также иные обстоятельства, характеризующиеся чрезвычайностью и непредотвратимостью. Сторона, для которой возникла невозможность исполнения обязательств по настоящему договору, вследствие обстоятельств непреодолимой силы, должна известить другую Сторону в письменной форме и в течение 5 (пяти) календарных дней с момента их наступления.


          6. ПОРЯДОК РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ СПОРОВ, ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ И РАСТОРЖЕНИЯ 
                                                      ДОГОВОРА
 6.1 В случае невозможности урегулирования возможных споров, по настоящему договору или в связи с ним, путем переговоров, такие споры подлежат рассмотрению в суде г. __________ .
6.2 Отношения сторон, не урегулированные настоящим договором, подлежат урегулированию нормами действующего законодательства РФ.

7.	ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ
7.1 Настоящий Договор вступает в силу с момента его подписания и действует до _______декабря 2009 года
7.2 Настоящий договор составлен в двух экземплярах по одному экземпляру для каждой стороны

                                        АДРЕСА И РЕКВИЗИТЫ СТОРОН:
«ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬ»                                                           «ЗАКАЗЧИК»


                               Подписи сторон

----------


## Медведик

*ЯАлекс*,
Спасибо Сашенька)))) kiss

----------


## maknata

Ребят, срочно нужен волшебный пендюль. Мне к завтрашнему дню написать надо программу для дочкиного класса(10 класс) на новогодний КВН - три задания - выход команды (ну эт как нибудь слеплю), новогодний клип (уже придумала) и музыкальную сказку. Вот в ней то и загвоздка. Им в задании попалась "Репка на новогодний лад" И вот сюжет у меня хромает. Во первых в класе 15 человек, каждому надо роль, поэтому думаю каких ещё персонажей можно подключить?  Во вторых нужен какой то конфликт. И тут ступор. Из тех вариантов, что уже прокручивала в голове. Итак, посадил дед репку. Выросла, пошли огород убирать, а не тут то было - внучка укатила в универ учиться, жучка устроилась охранником в банк, кошка (куда кошка могла пойти? Для публики постарше моно было бы и в стрип клуб отправить:biggrin:), мыша в предприниматели подалась, торгует на рынке. (Может и бабку на курорты отправить?)  Итак, пришла зима, репа на огороде, мёрзнет, уже и сама готова выпрыгнуть да в дом попросится. К деду на праздник собирается весь народ, а ёлки нет. Дальше загвоздка - отправлять в лес, а репку в дом, чтоб ёлкой прикинулась? Или в лес идти облом, давайте репку нарядим, или ещё что? Каких ещё персонажей вывести? Налогового инспектора, мол не заполнили декларацию о доходах. Или нечисть какую. Типа, пока репку решили с огорода притащить Б.Яга с Лешим уже спионерили её на закуску? Пошли отвоёвывать, обменяли на ёлку? В общем запуталась окончательно.. Киньтесь в меня идеями, пусть самыми бредовыми, я их потом в кучку сведу, авось что то и получится...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наташа. что-то уж очень длинная и замудрёная сказка у тебя получается. Можно другоё конфликт. Спор, что с репкой делать. Бабка, к примеру, продать и холодильник новый купить и продуктами к новому году забить. Вот тебе роли - холодильник и продукты. Дед - телевизор. Тоже персонаж вводишь. Внучка - путёвку на отдых на новогодние каникулы. Тоже обыграть. Жучка - Барбоса . Кошка - робота-кота мышей вместо неё пугать. Мышка - мышеловку для кошки или мыша, который бодибилдингом занимается и кошек отпугивает. А репка - ёлочкой стать, чтобы дед мороз и снегурочка со всеми героями хоровод вокруг неё водили.
Енто мои бредовые мысли :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Бредовые говоришь? Пусть репка превратится в  карету? Или в снегурочку? А Дед  пусть участвует в кастинге Дедов Морозов,  (количество  дедов- не ограничено). У всех задание. одному уметь кататься на коньках. у другого  на лыжах. третий должен мешок донести, четвёртый  найти настоящую снегурочку.... 
 Далее  Кошка.  Пошла искать мартовского кота, или  поехала за новой шубой в  Турцию, а там попала в  кошачий гарем. Или  превратилась в тигрицу)))

----------


## IREN77

> Ребят, срочно нужен волшебный пендюль. Мне к завтрашнему дню написать надо программу для дочкиного класса(10 класс) на новогодний КВН - три задания - выход команды (ну эт как нибудь слеплю), новогодний клип (уже придумала) и музыкальную сказку. Вот в ней то и загвоздка. Им в задании попалась "Репка на новогодний лад" И вот сюжет у меня хромает. ..


вот еще один из вариантов репки, правда о новом году ни слова и все же может на что то натолкнет, может позвать героев из каких ниб других сказок поучавстовать

Репка

Сценарий для постановки
русской народной сказки
в кукольном театре

Продолжительность спектакля: 20 минут; количество актеров: от 4 до 7.
Действующие лица:

Дед
Бабка
Внучка
Жучка
Кошка
Мышка
Рассказчик
Слева деревенский дом, справа плетень. На втором плане – цветущие яблони.

Рассказчик

Как в деревне Мухоморы
По весне цветут заборы,
А коль где лежит бревно,
В избу вырастет оно.
Там на всё чудес хватает –
Огород себя копает,
И зараз по ведер сто
Носит воду решето.
Там воруют мусор воры…
Только где те Мухоморы?
Их на карте-то искать,
Что клопа за хвост таскать.
А у нас запросто так
Не найдется и пятак.
Из дома выходит Дед с лопатой и начинает копать огород.
Дед

Ой, беда-то, ой беда!
В огороде лебеда!
Зря козу мы в прошлый год
Не пускали в огород!
Грядку вот сейчас вскопаю.
Только что сажать, не знаю.
Из окна выглядывает Внучка.
Внучка

Дедка, посади цветы!
Дед качает головой.
Дед

Вряд ли есть их станешь ты!
Внучка исчезает в окне, из него выглядывает Бабка.
Бабка

Посади-ка дед картошку
Да морковочки немножко!
Бабка прячется, из окна снова выглядывает Внучка.
Внучка

Дедка! Посади спаржу!
Дед

Лучше репу посажу!
Дед бросает в землю семечко возле плетня.
Дед

Мы ее, родную, парим,
Тушим, сушим, жарим, варим!
Репу ест который век
Всякий русский человек!
Из дома выходит Бабка с лейкой и начинает поливать репу. Репа очень медленно появляется из земли. Видна только ее ботва.
Бабка

Ярче, солнышко, свети!
Репа, до небес расти –
В пять обхватов шириной
В пять аршинов вышиной,
Да во весь наш огород!
Внучка выходит из дома.
Внучка

Ой, гляди, она растет!
Дед

Ладно, внучка, подождем.
Пусть польет ее дождем,
Ясным солнышком пригреет.
К осени она созреет!
Дед уходит в дом. Внучка оглядывает репу со всех сторон.
Внучка

Что-то очень долго ждать,
Да полоть, да поливать.
Я вот видела во сне
Репу вашу на сосне,
А потом у чудо-елки
Собирали зайцев волки.
Только тем, с кем я дружу,
Эту елку покажу!
Бабка и Внучка уходят в дом. Репа продолжает расти.
Рассказчик

Не успели пообедать,
Репку дед решил проведать.
Репа появляется целиком. Из окна выглядывает дед.
Рассказчик

А она с луны видна,
Как Китайская стена.
Дед выбегает из дома и осматривает репу.
Дед (озадаченно)

Урожайный нынче год,
Из земли все так и прет!
Чтоб не стала, как гора,
Репку выдернуть пора.
Дед подходит к репке, хватается за ботву и пытается вытянуть. Репка не поддается.
Дед

Слаб я стал на склоне лет,
Вот тяну, а толку нет!
Одолел радикулит –
Ох, спина моя болит!
Бабка!
Бабка появляется в окне.
Бабка

Что еще случилось?
Дед

Помоги мне, сделай милость.
Бабка (со вздохом)

Жаль, в хозяйстве нет коня.
Дед

Ну, хватайся за меня!
Бабка выходит из дома, хватается за Деда. Они тянут репку, вместе раскачиваясь туда-сюда.
Бабка и Дед (хором)

Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается. Дед и Бабка продолжают тянуть.
Бабка

Ой, животик надорвем!
Ой, не справиться вдвоем!
Дед

Надо нам подмогу звать!
Бабка и дед (хором)

Внученька!
Внучка появляется в окне.
Внучка

Ну, что опять?
Внучка выходит из дома.
Дед

Ты скорее к нам беги,
Бабке с дедкой помоги.
Внучка хватается за Бабку, и они вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дед, Бабка и Внучка (хором)

Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Рассказчик

Только репа, как руками,
Ухватилась корешками –
Лучше ей в сырой земле,
Чем на праздничном столе.
Дед, Бабка и Внучка (хором)

Жучка!
Жучка выбегает из дома.
Жучка

Гав! Гав! Гав! Бегу!
Я сейчас вам помогу!
Жучка хватается за Внучку, и они все вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дед, Бабка, Внучка и Жучка (хором)

Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Бабка

Толку нет и вчетвером!
Дед

Может, проще топором?
Жучка

Дедка, погоди немножко,
Позовем мы лучше кошку.
Дедка, Бабка, Внучка и Жучка (хором)

Кошка!
Из дома выбегает Кошка.
Кошка

Мяу! Я бегу!
Я сейчас вам помогу!
Кошка хватается за Жучку, и они все вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дедка, Бабка, Внучка, Жучка и Кошка (хором)

Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Бабка

Впятером не совладать!
Внучка

Может, кипятком обдать?
Жучка

Дело говоришь ты, вроде.
Кошка

И съедим здесь, в огороде!
Дед (в сердцах)

Что ни делай, все зазря!
Бабка (мечтательно)

Где б найти богатыря?
Из дома выбегает Мышка.
Мышка

Пип! Я к вам уже бегу.
Не горюйте, помогу!
Мышка хватается за Кошку, и они все вместе тянут репку.
Все (хором)

Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка выдергивается. Все падают.
Рассказчик

Как все вместе налегли,
Вышла репа из земли
Чистым весом в сорок пуд!
Не пропал, знать, мышкин труд!
Все герои берутся за руки и начинают водить вокруг репы хоровод.
Все (хором)

Приходи, честной народ,
Посмотреть наш огород,
Чудо-репке подивиться!
С нами петь и веселиться!

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Ребят, срочно нужен волшебный пендюль.


Наташенька! Мне кажется Кошка могла пойти в клуб потусоваться, в фитнес центр... ну вообщем туда куда молодежь сейчас ходит....
Мне кажется налогового инспектора не надо...не дяди с тетями ведь, а 10 класс... может каких-то панков..., рокеров...( муз.заставочка в паричках с гитарами), нечисть тоже нормально, ведь Новый год на носу, ..! Мы в детском лагере делали много муз.сказок.... уж точно скажу что классно если под выход каждого героя соответственные муз.нарезки....

----------


## Медведик

> в класе 15 человек, каждому надо роль, поэтому думаю каких ещё персонажей можно подключить


Наташ... а может всем оставшимся дать роли мышек...типа дружба и труд всё перетрут

И в финале они скажут "Потому что мы - банда!!!"

----------


## shoymama

*orhideya*,
Олесь, а когда ты фильмы монтируешь, тебе кто нарезки делает? Ведь у тебя уже готовый список песен - ничего придумывать не надо. Только собрать и нарезать, да и с нами поделиться можно. А то пока в твоих постах только два слова: "дайте " и "помогите". Типа вся работой загружена, некогда такой фигней заниматься, заказов набрала - дайте скорее мне материалу, да я побегу. Извини за резкий тон, но  эту тенденцию в твоем поведении заметила не только я.

----------


## maknata

> А Дед пусть участвует в кастинге Дедов Морозов, (количество дедов- не ограничено). У всех задание. одному уметь кататься на коньках. у другого на лыжах. третий должен мешок донести, четвёртый найти настоящую снегурочку....


Вопрос в том, чтобы Деда Мороза и Снегурочку в сказке никоим образом не задействовать:frown:

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> может каких-то панков..., рокеров...( муз.заставочка в паричках с гитарами)


Это будет в клипе, повторяться тож не хочется..

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Или превратилась в тигрицу)))


Или привезла с собой тигра заморского, китайского, О! Это уже интересно!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> что-то уж очень длинная и замудрёная сказка у тебя получается.


Ириш, да там вся предыстория в нескольких словах будет, а действие хотела начать уже с зимы, непосредственно:biggrin:

----------


## olgaleona

наташа...если нужны роли каждому- делай репризы по принципу 95 квартала- например выходит дед и зачитывает о приеме на работу репки- идет отбор кандидатов... затем конкурс русских красавиц-кастинг на место внучки...наконец на роль крайнего- мышки...заверни это на нужную тебе тематику..... и все...:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки, нужна помощь! Я все еще работаю над киношным сценарием и делаю застольную игру и мне нужны пары героев из очень известных фильмов у которых " Любовь вечная" как у Ромео и Джульетты, Мастера и Маргариты, Шурика и Нины ,Дон Кихот и Дульсинея, Д’Артаньян и Констанция...Кто еще есть? Помогите пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,
 Анжелика и Жоффрей, Женя Лукашин и Надя Шевелёва, Людмила Прокофьевна и Анатолий Ефремович, Садко и Любава, Шрек и Фиона (или Феона?), Красавица и Чудовище...

----------


## приветик1999

> Девочки, нужна помощь! Я все еще работаю над киношным сценарием и делаю застольную игру и мне нужны пары героев из очень известных фильмов у которых " Любовь вечная" как у Ромео и Джульетты, Мастера и Маргариты, Шурика и Нины ,Дон Кихот и Дульсинея, Д’Артаньян и Констанция...Кто еще есть? Помогите пожалуйста!


Бонни и Клайд, Скарлетт О’Хара и Ретт Батлер
Вот ещё муж подсказывает: Грей и Ассоль

----------


## Анжелла

Света, а думаешь мутьтики пойдут?

----------


## Kley

Девочки, ищу фразу из мультфильма про Лунтика :"Привет, я родился". Может есть у кого? Очень нужно.
Спасибо :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

Анжелла, вот список, который кочует уже много лет из сценария в сценарий на День Валентина.

Мастер - Маргарита, Андрей Болконский -Наташа Ростова, Евгений Онегин -Тагьяна Ларина, Ленский - Ольга, Айвенго -леди Ровена (Вальтер Скотт "Айвенго"), Альберт - Жизель (балет Адана "Жизель"), Эдвин - Сильва (оперетта Кальмана "Сильва"), Дон Кихот - Дульсинея, Кай - Герда, Ромео - Джульетта, Антоний -Клеопатра, Тристан - Изольда, Печорин - Бела, Чацкий- Софья.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Руслан и Людмила.Орфей и Эвридика.мастер и маргарита.Наполеон и Жозеффина 
Данте и Беатриче.Цезарь и Клеопатра.Ленин и Крупская.Персей и Андромеда, Одиссей и Пенелопа.Григорий и Аксинья ("Тихий Дон") 
Наташа Ростова и Андрей Балконский ("Война и Мир")Тристан и Изольда.Петрарка и Луиза 
.Пигмалион и Галатея -Барби и Кен:biggrin:

----------


## strannix

*Kley*,
 Лунтик http:/*************.com/files/9fd2w2ctq

----------


## Медведик

> Любовь вечная


Из гардемаринов Аннушка и герой Димы Харатьяна, Из служебного романа, из Иронии Судьбы Женя и Надя, Алёнушка и Иванушка из ЧАРОДЕЕВ..

----------


## Kley

Девочки, мальчики, я опять с вопросм  :Oj:  А вот есть ли такая песенка детская, от имени малыша для своих родителей? Или просто про  малыша, задорная, весёлая. Весь инет перерыла не могу ничего подходящего найти.

----------


## Victorya

Лена, у меня есть  детский лепет без слов положенный на музычку ритмичную, пойдет?

----------


## Kley

*Victorya*,
 Конечно пойдёт,как говорит моя свекровь"наша невестка всё трескает":smile:

----------


## Victorya

Лена, заходи в свой скайп и добавляй меня! Я тебе музыку кину!!!

----------


## syaonka

Девчата и ребята!
Вечером позвонила заказчица.Просит поработать в предновогодние дни в супермаркете в качестве Дед Мороза и Снегурочки по 2-3 часа! 
У кого-нибудь есть такой опыт? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Я даже представления не имею , что это и как это!
 И по оплате не знаю, какую цену назначать?:frown:

----------


## Курица

ДОРОГИЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!
Идеи дайте-только что-звонок-15 лет пункту пропуска(таможня)...
Я что-то не знаю-любым идеям буду рада! И юмора таможенного не знаю...и не в теме совсем(хоть живу на границе)...Пошлите меня куда-нить, а!!!!!?????:eek:

----------


## shoymama

Танюш, крошечку в скайп кинула
 А про "Державу обидно!" забыла? Это ж оно самое!
 Ща забацаем! Новенькие! Присоединяйтесь к мозговому штурму! Будем ваять с колес! Прямо в процессе общения. 
*Таможня это:*
 1. проверка товаров и документов
2. КОНТРАБАНДА

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ну что, товарищи и ХАспода! Зовем вас в тему! Тема -  таможенно-пропускной пункт

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Анекдот в тему: обыск на томажне. Пожилго украинца спрашивают, везет ли он наркотики. В ответ: "А як же!" Перерыв все вещи таможенник  ничего не находит и подходит  с вопросом:"Где?" и в ответ получает под нос шмат сала. "Так это ж САЛО?"
"Ну да! Я его як бачу, так дурею!"

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
во! томожня не все слова пропустила! самые вкусные  - задержала :biggrin:

Еще в тему.
Пропускной пункт. 
Офицер - пассажиру: Оружие, наркотики...
Пассажир: почем?

----------


## Ольга-63

Поздравления с днем таможни

На границах всегда было сложно - 
Всяк купчина с товаром хитрит! 
Но работники славной таможни, 
Проработав хоть месяц, хоть три - 

Знают, что, - хоть зимою, хоть летом, - 
Контрабанда у нас не пройдет ! 
Ведь недаром - и тоже за это! - 
Уважает давно вас народ!

Здесь любой - это каждому видно! - 
Знает дело, трудиться готов 
Не за грош, - <За державу обидно!>, - 
Этот лозунг, хотя и не нов, - 

В общем, верен, коль речь о таможне. 
В праздник ваш мы хотим пожелать 
Вам успехов в труде архисложном, 
Не грустить, не тужить, не хворать!

----------


## Helga597

> И юмора таможенного не знаю...и не в теме совсем


Танюш, я совсем не знала, как подойти к судебным приставам... спрашивала их всякие мелочи, слэнг, значимые моменты, например, по вторникам у них отчет , который они называют "черным" вторником! Короче, внедряйся! Тебе это обязательно пригодится с твоим умением быстро ориентироваться по ситуации!! Мало ли в контексте вечера будет момент, слово, подколы какие-нить, а ты не поймешь , о чем они! :biggrin: а знание их терминологии, точнее, их мулек даст тебе столько козырей!  :Aga:  И идеи оттуда пойдут обязательно! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

С "Бриллиантовой рукой" связать.Тоже контрабандисты.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

забавные вопросы таможеникам

Вопрос: А если ребенок часто простывает (на момент проезда он здоров), и ему довольно
часто нужно делать компресс, и для компресса вполне подойдёт 8-летний коньяк? Получается, что в потребности ребенка все-таки входит алкоголь :) Почему же детям нельзя провозить спиртное?... 

Вопрос: Александр Михайлович! Я гражданин России. Хочу что бы мой автомобиль прибывал в Крыму, как можно дольше . Возможно это?

Ответ: Ничего я из Вашего вопроса не понял. Если у Вас такой теплолюбивый автомобиль, то пусть загорает в Крыму. Все возможно. Уточните, что же Вы хотите узнать. Желаю Вам успехов, Пучков А.М

Вопрос: Уважаемый Александр Михайлович! Ответьте пожалуйста, какие существуют ограничения на количество багажных мест, при поездке из России в Германию. Алексей.

Ответ: Уважаемый Алексей! Учитывая, что у человека всего две руки, два плеча и одна шея (ноги обычно заняты ходьбой), то не более пяти. Однако, еще одно место можно нести на голове и еще два пихать впереди себя по полу ногами . Итого 8. Жаль не знаю норм Германии, может они еще как-нибудь умеют носить. Вот в Индии вследствие многорукости ограничений нет. Успехов в эквилибристике, Пучков А.

Вопрос: Какие таможенные правила существуют для вывоза неликвидов с территории Белорусии и ввоза их в РФ?

Ответ: Уважаемый Дмитрий Викторович! С удовольствием отвечаю, что таможенных правил по вывозу из Белоруссии в Россию неликвидов не существует. На условиях взаимности прошу Вас ответить и на мой вопрос: что такое неликвиды? (или это кто?).

Вопрос: У меня вот какой вопрос: я гражданин Украины и хотел бы поинтересоваться, а есть ли какие-то пошлины на ввоз гранита из моей страны в Англию и Эстонию? Если есть, то какая пошлина, платиться ли ВАТ (их НДС) и какие-то другие налоги? 

Ответ: Уважаемый Андрей! Во всех странах мира на ввоз товара существует пошлина. Это безобразие придумали еще до рождества Христова. Пошлина взимается на основании тарифа. В Евросоюзе он свой. НДС тоже в каждой стране свой. Знать все тарифы мира я не могу, так как нельзя объять необъятное. Как правило, на ввоз сырья пошлина небольшая или даже нулевая. В Эстонию Вы гранит навряд ли продадите, они с финами дружат. А там вся страна сплошной гранит. Возле Англии находится страна Шотландия, где гранита тоже много. Желаю успеха в международной торговле, Пучков А.М.


Вопрос: Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, сколько будет стоить перевезти мотоцикл YAMAHA TDM 900 из Штутгарта в Берлин?


Ответ: Если своим ходом, в тридцать евро уложитесь, но это только при условии соблюдения правил дорожного движения и не употребления за рулем спиртных напитков. Желаю успеха, Пучков А.М.

Вопрос: После таможенного оформления попугая марки "амазон" задекларированный груз улетел. Что делать? Таможенники грозят штрафом, муж - разводом.



Ответ: Дорогая незнакомка! За попугая не беспокойтесь , после завершения таможенного оформления он считается российским . Волноваться об угрозах таможенников не стоит по той же причине ( таможенное оформление завершено ). Грозят штрафом , так это просто так они обычно знакомятся с милыми хозяйками амазонов . Таким образом : с попугаем все ясно , мужу дайте развод , ответьте на своеобразые , но милые угрозы таможенников , выберите самого солидного и выходите за него за муж . С этого момента жить вы будете весело и нескучно . Желаю успехов в новом браке , Пучков А.

Вопрос: почему украинская таможня пропускной пункт «Мамалыга» всегда пересчитывает валюту, и имеет ли она на это право? 

Ответ: Уважаемый господин N! Как Вы могли заметить, я никогда не работал в украинской таможне и вообще не консультирую на предмет украинского таможенного законодательства. Однако , принимая во внимание тот факт, что все таможни новых независимых государств произошли из одного ГТК СССР, и их таможенные правила весьма схожи, отвечаю. Имеет право пересчитывать всегда, когда Вы пересекаете границу. Помимо пересчета валюты таможенники почти всех стран мира имеют право проводить личный досмотр (т.е. раздевать до гола), иногда с привлечением врача (т.е. заглядывать к Вам внутрь), досматривать все вещи, в некоторых странах разрешено делать рентген (не багажа, а человека). А в отдельных арабских странах могут даже побить Вас палкой. Так что пусть пересчитывают валюту, не стоит возмущаться, может это для кого-то удовольствие, деньги чужие считать. Желаю успехов , Пучков А.М.

----------


## Курица

> Короче, внедряйся! Тебе это обязательно пригодится с твоим умением быстро ориентироваться по ситуации!! Мало ли в контексте вечера будет момент, слово, подколы какие-нить, а ты не поймешь , о чем они!  а знание их терминологии, точнее, их мулек даст тебе столько козырей!  И идеи оттуда пойдут обязательно


....................у меня есть три дня...верней-три ночи...днем я работаю на основной работе...Внедриться вряд ли успею:biggrin:Шпионка из меня никакая.
А по музычке-киньте кому что не жалко-даже за уши притянутое-и то пойдет!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Украинский таможенник заходит в купе, в нем сидит негр. Таможенник его спрашивает: "Цыган?". "Нет" - отвечает тот - "Я студент из Зимбабве". На что таможенник с глубоким удивлением говорит: "Во це да, так яки ж у Вас цыгане?!"…

----------


## Курица

> забавные вопросы таможеникам


Оксан, у тебя спасибка, наверное, в чемодан спряталась-БЛАГОдарю так! :Ok: 
*Ольга-63*,
 принято!
*shoymama*,
твоё присланное-самое то!
*myworld7*,
*Helga597*,
за идеи-моё вам с кисточкой!:smile:

----------


## Victorya

Татьяна, лови музыку!

Звездинский – Таможня:
http://narod.ru/disk/15538012000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

Неизвестный исполнитель – Гимн таможни:
http://narod.ru/disk/15538071000/%D0...D0%B8.mp3.html

Крестовый туз – На таможне:
http://narod.ru/disk/15538136000/%D0...D0%B5.mp3.html

----------


## shoymama

Танюш, а какую-нить переделку-перделку или кричалку планируешь?

А че, про бриллиантовую руку хорошая идея: *рыцарям таможенного пункта вручается орден Бриллиантовой руки*. И по руке им на шею. И музыку, ту что  руку  летающую сопровождала в фильме

КУДА ДЕЛИСЬ СПАСИБЫ?

А новички с нами не хотят покреативить, стесняются видно...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

есть игра такая старенькая детская на ощупь опознать предмет, который находится в мешке.пусть там все предметы  будут "легальные"и парочка "контрабандных" вот пускай они  профессиональной рукой обнаружат конртофакт

----------


## shoymama

Да еще замутить по типу трех коридоров разного цвета, только не соображу по какому принципу кого куда посылать(чтоб саму не послали)?: то ли по степени трезвости, то -ли по степени женатости, или еще как...
И металлодетектор прямо на праздник - Алюминиевый обруч. Трезвый - сможешь покрутить, пьяный - не наливать, один тост сиди всухую... в порядке бреда...

----------


## Курица

> есть игра такая старенькая детская на ощупь опознать предмет, который находится в мешке.пусть там все предметы  будут "легальные"и парочка "контрабандных" вот пускай они  профессиональной рукой обнаружат конртофакт


супер!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

У нас же Алина есть!!! Хде она? Консультацию в студию!

----------


## Тасья

Так, ща все будет много нет, но с миру по нитке!
Есть пара музычек и если найду ченить то кину...
Короче, самая блатная шутка у них...
Кто сказал, что таможня дает добро - Таможня берет добро!
Ща кое что гляну, чуток потерпи, музыку точно дам....

----------


## Овечка

Народ, помогите!!! SOS!!! Срочно нужна песня-поздравление с днем рождения от сына папе. Есть от дочери папе, от сына маме, а от сына папе не могу найти.

----------


## Helga597

Может быть, вспомнить еще растоможку авто, и выйти на игру "Машинки", а потом им сами построить, перед этим како-нить анекдотик 
Заказал мужик иномарку, заплатил баксы - сидит ждет. Ему звонят - 
иди смотри, уже привезли - осталась только растаможка. Осмотрел 
машину, все нормально. Открывает мотор - там сидят два негра. Он к 
продавцу. Так мол и так - зачем негры. А ему говорят - негры 
последнее слово, работают как дизель, только пить иногда надо 
давать. Ну делать нечего - согласился. После таможни получает 
автомобиль, заводит едет. Вдруг слышит - "Сало, сало давай". 
Открывает капот - а там два хохла. Мужик разворачивает и на 
таможню - "Отдайте мой дизель, сволочи!"

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Овечка*,
http://holiday-s.narod.ru
тут песни для родственников.Поищи тут.Только непонятно, сын взрослый или маленький?

----------


## shoymama

*Овечка*,
нету, уж у меня их большая куча, а нету...
А почему именно такая? просто нельзя про ДР?

----------


## Курица

> Народ, помогите!!! SOS!!! Срочно нужна песня-поздравление с днем рождения от сына папе.


Овечка, иди на почту за посылкой...меня таможня пропустила:biggrin:

----------


## Helga597

На таможенный переход подруливает на грузовичке Заяц - прикупил морковку на зиму. Таможня останавливает и оформляет его на "Ростек" - в документах ошибка. Заяц пригорюнился. Подъезжает на мерсе Мишка:
- Чё на измене, Косой?
- Контрабанду шьют.
- Разрулим сейчас - гундосит косолапый и идёт к таможне. Возвращается через час, со словами - груз у тебя сложный, братан, ничего не выруливается - отваливает. Подъезжает на BMW Лиса:
- Какие проблемы, Заяц?
- Морковку вот хотят задержать.
- Зелень давай, решим проблему - говорит Лиса и уходит в таможню. Возвращается через час, со словами - А, смена плохая - отъезжает. Подъезжает на запоре Козёл, тоже проблему решить пытается:
- Пойду посмотрю - говорит Козёл. Через пять минут возвращается с ТИРом и говорит - езжай дальше. Заяц в непонятке:
- Как у тебя получилось? Миша бандюк тут был, Лиса крутая была, а ты такой простой - и всё порешал.
- А что там решать? Захожу я к ним, а там все свои! 

Как они сами шутят, «теперь таможня берет добро!» :biggrin:



Выписка из устава 
Начальник всегда прав. 
Начальник не спит, он отдыхает. 
Начальник не ест, он восстанавливает силы. 
Начальник не пьет, он дегустирует. 
Начальник не кричит, он убедительно выражает свою точку зрения. 
Начальник не забывает, он просто не засоряет свою память излишней информацией. 
Начальник не ошибается, он принимает рискованные решения. 
Начальник не упрям, он последователен. 
Начальник не опаздывает, его задерживают важные дела. 
Если хочешь жить и работать спокойно - читай сначала. 




Познай себя и своих коллег (профессиональный тест) 
Что такое бизнес? 
это не мое дело (2 балла) 
это мое дело (10 баллов) 
это способ собирать деньги, не прибегая к грубой силе (5 баллов) 
Кто такой автотурист? 
клиент отдела оформления автотранспортных средств (3 балла) 
человек, который едет за 5000 км, чтобы сфотографироваться у своей машины (7 баллов) 
Что означает слово идиот? 
это я (10 баллов) 
это не я (2 балла) 
оставьте меня в покое (5 баллов) 
Можно ли прожить на одну зарплату? 
а придется (1 балл) 
не пробовал (5 баллов) 
Что делать, чтобы не потеть на работе? 
не знаю, не сталкивался с такой проблемой (1 балл) 
не спать в душной комнате (3 балла) 
не знаю что такое работа, но если это то, о чем я думаю, то советую не укрываться одеялом (10 баллов) 
Вежливы ли Вы на работе? 
только с женщинами (10 баллов) 
только с вышестоящим начальством (5 баллов) 
всегда и со всеми. Даже самому назойливому клиенту я отвечу не более, чем: "Я сейчас пойду далеко-далеко, а Вы идите за мной и никуда не сворачивайте". (7 баллов) 
Кто такой дипломат? 
лицо, чей багаж не подлежит досмотру (5 баллов) 
дипломированный сквернослов (7 баллов) 
мужчина, способный убедить женщину, что шуба ее полнит (10 баллов) 
Подведем итоги: 
Если Вы не отвечали на вопросы или набрали меньше 18 баллов - Вы не умеете считать. 
Вы набрали, от 19 до 44 баллов - Вы прирожденный таможенник. 
Вы набрали от 45 до 54 баллов - Вы не просто настоящий таможенник, но и настоящий джентльмен. 
Если Вы набрали больше 55 баллов - Что Вы делаете в таможне? 




Полезные советы 

      Секреты успеха на службе 
Работай хоть за четверых, но не говори им об этом. 
Не можешь быть выше критики, пригнись. 
Не пересылайте деньги по факсу, он у нас черно-белый. 
Чтобы слышать других, самому нужно молчать. 
Совет оскорбленному: Единственно достойный способ встретить оскорбление - проигнорировать его. Если не можете проигнорировать - ответьте более хлестким. Если не можете придумать более хлесткого - посмейтесь. Если не можете посмеяться, значит Вы его заслужили. 

      Мужчине на заметку 
Скромное молчание - лучший довод в споре с женщиной. 
Если женщина не права, извинись перед ней. 
Чем больше муж спит, тем меньше от него вреда. 
Если хотите, чтобы жена не доверяла Вам мыть посуду, покупайте дорогие сервизы. 
Жирные пятна не будут заметны на Ваших брюках, если Вы их больше не наденете. 
Если Вы забрали из детского сада чужого ребенка, не принимайте близко к сердцу: завтра утром все равно вести назад. 
Не берите от жизни все... - не донесете! 
Золото или серебро сами по себе еще ничего не значат. Нужно, чтобы у мужчины были золотые руки.

----------


## strannix

*Овечка*,
Поищи такую песню- "Лучше папы друга нет" Может подойдет

----------


## Сенова Оксана

в аэропортах когда проходишь таможню они внимательно паспорта проверяют. может проверить их глаз алмаз. взять постеры извесных артистов или политиков пару тройку разрезать на части премешать( как пазлы) и пусть соберут портрет

----------


## Курица

> Пойду посмотрю - говорит *Козёл.* Через пять минут возвращается с ТИРом и говорит - езжай дальше. Заяц в непонятке:
> - Как у тебя получилось? Миша бандюк тут был, Лиса крутая была, а ты такой простой - и всё порешал.
> - А что там решать? *Захожу я к ним, а там все свои!*


Оль, а за КОЗЛА - не отвечу?????:eek:А то- :064:  :053:  :042:

----------


## shoymama

*Овечка*,
нашла, сейчас загружу

----------


## Varvara

> ДОРОГИЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!
> Идеи дайте-только что-звонок-15 лет пункту пропуска(таможня)...
> Я что-то не знаю-любым идеям буду рада! И юмора таможенного не знаю...и не в теме совсем(хоть живу на границе)...Пошлите меня куда-нить, а!!!!!?????
> __________________


А можно вот такой шуточный призыв использовать:

Таможенник, сегодня праздник твой! 
Открой границу и иди домой.:biggrin:

И магазины DUTE FREE можно в каком-то конкурсе обыграть...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Овечка*,
У тебя ася или скайп есть? Почтовый ящик?Куда посылать-то?

----------


## Овечка

Ой, девчонки, спасибо за поддержку!!! Сын взрослый, ему 25 лет. А хнычет как маленький.:smile: Дайте песню для папы и все!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тань, вот ролик прикольный попался про таможню. Может развить мысль и конкурс провести. кто лучше образ свой составит, чтобы похожим на фото стать. А фотографии смешные можно найти. http://rutube.ru/tracks/351210.html?...true&bmstart=0

Сечас в скайп песни про таможников скину.

----------


## лека

*Курица*,
 Танечка Вот песенки про таможню http://webfile.ru/4124541
 Какой-нибудь обыск придумай при входе и ростомер вывесь прикольно получится =))

----------


## Овечка

> Овечка, иди на почту за посылкой...меня таможня пропустила:biggrin:


Танюша! Нашла сценарий про таможню, но он свадьбошный. Может переделаешь?

----------


## Тасья

Отправляем деклорацию по факсу
Участники садятся в ряд друг за другом. Последний участник рисует на спине человека, сидящего впереди него, картинку. Игрок, получивший сообщение, должен максимально точно повторить его на спине сидящего впереди. Первый игрок в ряду, получив сообщение, рисует его на бумаге. После этого сравниваются рисунки первого и последнего игроков и выявляется, на каких участниках игры факс дал сбой. Перед следующим раундом все игроки должны поменяться местами. В качестве рисунков могут быть использованы геометрические фигуры, буквы и небольшие слова, различные символы (значок доллара, евро, амперсант, копирайт). Начинать игру желательно с простых геометрических картинок. Для того, чтобы игра проходила динамичнее, можно заранее, втайне от участников игры, заготовить рисунки для передачи. Можно провести командный вариант игры — все участники делятся на команды по 5-8 человек и одновременно передают рисунок. Победившей считается команда, чей результирующий рисунок наиболее близок к исходному.
Палочкой рисует или пальцем... 

Еще есть конкурс "Нюхачи", типа у таможенников очень острый нюх... 
Суть такова, завязываются глаза, и надо по запаху определить что за предмет, от яблока - до ароматизированного презерватива.....

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Овечка*,
Лови на почте.А ящик напиши в автоподписи!

----------


## shoymama

*Овечка*,  Качай на здоровье!  http://files.mail.ru/7Z7M63

----------


## syaonka

Простите за назойливость! 
Повторю свою просьбу!
Вечером позвонила заказчица.Просит поработать в предновогодние дни в супермаркете в качестве Дед Мороза и Снегурочки по 2-3 часа! 
У кого-нибудь есть такой опыт? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Я даже представления не имею , что это и как это!
И по оплате не знаю, какую цену назначать?

----------


## Януська

*Курица*,

Не, про Козла..опасно...не надо :)))
Не знаю...что есть у таможенников? Есть зеленый и красный коридор в аэропортах, может это как-то присовокупить? Типа эстафеты провести, ленты на пол постелить две красных (красный коридор) и две зеленых (зеленый коридор) и пусть они там по ним что нибудь бегают...потом подвести итог, кто победил, контрабандисты или законопослушные граждане...

Потом еще на таможне заполняется таможенная декларация...может тоже из заставить что то заполнять...тока пока не могу придумать что....Может буриме, пусть заполняют? Стих про таможню сочиняют? Дать листки с рифмованными парами (типа: груз-арбуз, форма-норма и т.д. )и сказать, мол заполняем таможенную декларацию? 

Пусть слово ТАМОЖНЯ расшифровывают, в конце концов :))) 

У Люды-оптимистки надо кричалку выпросить, где они хором бы посторяли фразу: "Таможня дает добро!"

----------


## shoymama

*syaonka*,
Ира, посмотри темку про открытие магазина, это ближе всего будет. Я не нашла, поищи сама в темах. И спроси обязательно Колю Лапника, он подобное уже проводил

----------


## Тасья

Для Курицы - Таня, тебе..
http://files.mail.ru/GCHFTO
Тут музыка, понравится! Там розовая пантера и следствие ведут колобки в обработочке модной... И чуток фразок...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*syaonka*,
Ну,дык , исходя из задач этой парочки.Скорее всего, все просто: будете поздравлять и общаться.Очень дело приятное.Вряд ли они в суермаркете хотят программу какую-нить на 2-3 часа.А оплата - твои обычные почасовые, но для юрлиц и ЧП у меня на порядок выше, чем , например, свадебные и т.д.

----------


## Тасья

Таня.
Вот нашла этот конкурс, но он чуть пошловатый, но все ровно глянь..
Нюхачи..
Нюхачи
Реквизит: Абсолютно любые (и сколько угодно) пpедметы оpганизатоpы игpы пpивязывают на веpевочки и пpячут в мешок. 

Вызывают добpовольца, завязывают ему глаза. Когда глаза завязаны, ведущий достает из мешка и подносит к носу добpовольца один из заготовленных пpедметов, болтающийся на веpевке. Hужно без помощи pук, только посpедством обоняния опpеделить: что это за штуковина. Угадаешь, получишь это самое в подаpок... 
Самому пеpвому дают что-нибудь попpоще, типа яблока. Остальные, вдохновленные пpимеpом, будут потом в очеpедь стоять. Очень забавно бывает, когда несчастный нюхач тычется носом, напpимеp, в подвешенную банку пива, котоpая мотается туда-сюда... 
Hаконец дело доходит до того, что добpовольцам  дают понюхать аpоматизиpованные пpезеpвативы. Добpоволец изо всех сил втягивает носом воздух, а наpод от хохота пpосто лезет под мебель. Можно также давать понюхать купюpы. А ежели угадает, то пусть скажет, какого достоинства была деньга. Пpактика показывает, что всегда находится тот, кто в состоянии угадать достоинство по запаху...

Где то еще про деклорацию тема была. ща пошукаю...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*syaonka*,
Ира,  они наверное хотят как в кино американском.там санте на колени садатся и желания свои рассказывают.А если не секрет сколько денюжков обещают? :Oj:

----------


## Helga597

> Оль, а за КОЗЛА - не отвечу?????


Ну уж ты сама-то... расслабся! :biggrin: Анекдот был не для них! А ниже, может что и пригодится! Помнишь, я стихотворение где-то ппросила дописать про зеленый цвет? Если хочешь, и нужно поищу!

----------


## norrator

> Пусть слово ТАМОЖНЯ расшифровывают, в конце концов :)))


или аукцион уменьшительно+ласкательных:smile:
и ещё конкурс досмотр,при помощи жестов и телодвижений,Мустафа пытается обьяснить служивуму,чтож там в чёрном чемодане:smile:

----------


## syaonka

> Вряд ли они в суермаркете хотят программу какую-нить на 2-3 час


Вот именно , что хотят! Конкурсы, игры какие-нибудь! А отсупермаркета подарки!



> А если не секрет сколько денюжков обещают?


Они у меня спросили, сколько я хочу, а я и не знаю , сколько я хочу!:biggrin:
Завтра созваниваться будем! :Aga:

----------


## Тасья

Таня, Курица
Так выглядит деклорация, как пример, на выезд и постоянное место жительства... 

Перед вьездом в Соединенные Штаты Семьи каждый прибывающий или главный член семьи должен заполнить таможеную декларацию. Большинство вопросов должно содержать ответы "да" или "нет". Форма должна быть подписана и датирована. 
Пожалуйста, заполняйте форму печатными буквами черными или синими чернилами на русском 
1. Фамилия
2. Дата роджения (день, месяц, год)
3. Количество членов семьи, которые летят с Вами 
4. Адрес по которому Вы будете проживать в СШС, город, штат 
5. Страна постоянного проживания 
6. Страны, которые Вы посетили перед въездом в СШС
7. Главная цель поездки:
8. Я везу с собою:
а) фрукты, растения, еда, насекомые 
б) мясо, животные
в) возбудители болезней, микроорганизмы, змеи
г) грунт
9. У меня есть валюта или платежные документы на сумму свыше $100.000 или эквивалент в иностранной валюте 
14. Я имею коммерческие товары (предметы на продажу или товары не для личного использования) 
15. Резиденты — общая стоимость всех товаров, включая коммерческий товар, приобретенный за границей (вместе с подарками), которые я ввожу в СШС. Приобретенные — общая стоимость всех товаров, которые будут находиться в СШС, включая коммерческие товары. 
Я подтверждаю правдивость предоставленной информации подписью.

----------


## Курица

> или аукцион уменьшительно+ласкательных


 :Ok:  :Ok: точно!!!

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Вот именно , что хотят! Конкурсы, игры какие-нибудь! А отсупермаркета подарки!
> 
> Они у меня спросили, сколько я хочу, а я и не знаю , сколько я хочу!:biggrin:
> Завтра созваниваться будем!


Ну не менее своего обычного зароботка если ты берёшь почасовой оплатой, накинь к своему часу 1\4 часа.
Программа должна зависить от контингента если много детей значит обращать больше внимания на них, всё таки праздник в первую очередь для них. Если много взрослых то можно конкурсы в зависимости от направленности торговли магазина.
Начиная от словесных аукционы, загадки, кричалки
Продолжая конкурсами стихотворения, необычного исполнения гимна Нового года и тд.

----------


## Курица

ВСЁ!Я уже не горю...вернее, щёки опять горят(аж давление поднялось, когда позвонили полдесятого вечера!!!), но теперь они горят от того, что плакать хочется от радости, какая же мы все вместе сила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я вас всех обнимаю и желаю, чтобы вам всегда приходили на помощь-вот так-мгновенно-бескорыстно! Шоумаме поклон за то, что организовала тут, в Доске объявлений, буквально мозговой штурм!!!Завтра всё вечером перечитаю, паззлы сценария соберу в кучу...Я вас всех благодарю от всей души!!!
Когда мы все вместе -это [IMG]http://*********org/80020.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светик---

Девчата скажите, а у вас перед новым годом на корпоративы с самого начала их пьянки заказывают??? У нас моду взяли на второй час их гулянки нас заказывать.Вести трудно так как все уже почти пьяные.

----------


## Helga597

*Курица*,
 Танюшка! Рассмотри варианты - девиз (пословицы), "таможня дает добро" и пересекаем границы - те же танцы по странам.

----------


## Тасья

Курица, Таня... 
Есть конкурс типа расшифровать шифровку... Только я не смогла ее найти, но може кто вспомнит, может и тут такая где-нибудь лежит...
Короче, смысл такой надо *разгадать шифрованное слово*
Пример:
(Пекин)ес совсем облез - под шифром Пекин... 

*Определить нарушителя по приметам*- загадочка - Шел старик попукивал, палочкой постукивал....
С кем здоровался старик? ответ - Попу Кивал

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Таня, Курица...
Вот еще на выбор лучшего таможенника! (это вообще на лучшего пожарника, а ты на секс символ - таможни, самый горячий или вспыльчивый парень..)
Команды выполняют задание поочередно. 
Задания для соревнований:
1. Выложить из спичек фразу "Спички детям не игрушка!".
2. Пронести спичечный коробок, положив его на макушку головы.
3. Пронести два коробка, положив их на плечи, как погоны.
4. Пронести коробок, поставив его торцом на сжатый кулак.
5. Кто быстрее соберет рассыпанные спички. Для каждой команды в определенном месте рассыпают по 5 коробков спичек.
6. Пронести коробок, положив его на спину в районе поясницы.
7. Пронести коробок, положив его на ногу в районе подъема стопы.
8. Чья команда выше построит "колодец" из спичек за две минуты?
9. Пронести коробок, прижав его подбородком к шее. В подбородок и шею коробок должен упираться торцами. 
10. Пронести внешнюю часть коробка, нацепив ее на нос. Передать эстафету без помощи рук, следующий участник должен снять коробок носом.
11. Пронести коробок, защемив его на мочке уха.
12. Построить на полу из спичек паровозик с двумя вагонами.
13. Положить пустой коробок на пол и дуть на него, чтобы он двигался сам. Двигать коробок таким образом в одну сторону, обратно бегом. 
14.Выложить из спичек слово "Поздравляем!".

----------


## Helga597

*Курица*,
 Тань! пусть и это будет , на всякий случай!

Контрабанду не пропустят и законы сохранят, 
Быть таможенником сложно и не каждый будет рад 
Рисковать своим здоровьем ради качества еды, 
Запрещая ввоз опасный, собирая пошлины. 
Пусть же служба будет в радость, дело спорится легко, 
Дома ждут уют и сладость, смех веселый и любовь, 
Пусть карьера вдаль стремится, и стабилен будет мир, 
И сбываются желанья вашей пламенной души.

*****

Таможенник, военный, офицер, 
Храните кордоны от вторжений лихих, 
Чтобы порядок был на службе 
И в сердцах Ваших открытых, 
Пусть покой обретут границы 
И таможенные посты, 
Пусть улыбка на Ваших лицах 
В сложный час сопроводит! 

*****

На границах всегда было сложно - 
Всяк купчина с товаром хитрит! 
Но работники славной таможни, 
Проработав хоть месяц, хоть три - 
Знают, что, - хоть зимою, хоть летом, - 
Контрабанда у нас не пройдет! 
Ведь недаром - и тоже за это! - 
Уважает давно вас народ! 
Здесь любой - это каждому видно! - 
Знает дело, трудиться готов 
Не за грош, - "За державу обидно!", - 
Этот лозунг, хотя и не нов, - 
В общем, верен, коль речь о таможне. 
В праздник ваш мы хотим пожелать 
Вам успехов в труде архисложном, 
Не грустить, не тужить, не хворать!

*****

Таможня – строгая граница. 
Она – оплот, она – закон. 
Мелькают паспорта и лица, 
Прошляпил – Родине урон. 
И пограничник смотрит зорко, 
Перед своей страною чист. 
В преступных потугах нет толку – 
Здесь не пройдёт контрабандист.

----------


## Тасья

Можно еще подобное, на угадай начальника или кого там юбиляра... Фигня конечно, но если человек несколько надо выделить, то можно перевертеть и вполне, пусть угадывают о ком речь....
По типу декларации
Характеристика мужчины.  
Брюнет – очень красивый и темпераментный, с большим чувством юмора!
Щедрый, добрый, не извращенец
Мужчина – иномарка (происхождение)
Владимир – черный бумер
Дата выпуска 1977
Пробег – 30 лет
Цвет смуглый – нежный загар
Высота 180
Фары карие
Все новое, все опции
Заводится с пол оборота, даже утром и зимой
А щас готов к летнему пробегу
Тормоза отсутствуют
Топливо выысокоактановое – соки, нектары, напитки богов
Расход топлива максимальный
Мотор (мощность) – одна человеческая сила, могу работать в две (сердце в порядке)
Трансмиссия в норме – печень здоровая – не пью
Обработан спец косметикой
Тест драйвпо дорогам России и Европы
Документы на руках
Испытан на полигоне (служба в армии)
Тех осмотр пройден
Медкомиссия подтвердила, что здоров.

----------


## Helga597

Танюшка! Еще тосты...

Эта служба – важная и сложная,
Как с времен старинных повелось.
За тебя, внимательный таможенник,
Нынче самый главный – первый тост!

*** 
Ты и невозможное
Совершишь, таможенник,
Разглядев под лоском криминал.
За тебя, находчивый,
Ловкий и настойчивый,
Предлагаю я поднять бокал.

Учтивость, глаз-алмаз и непреложная
Ответственность на вверенном посту
Тебе присущи, славный наш таможенник,
И люди, безусловно, это чтут.
Мой тост за то, чтоб за рубеж не тёк
И впредь богатства нашего поток…

*** 
Твой пост не прост,
Но этот пост
Всего важней, чтоб добрый мост
Меж странами существовал,
И чтоб закон торжествовал.
Таможенник!
Сегодня тост
За труд твой и этот пост!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*Курица*,
Танюша, мне понравилась одна смешная история и несколько анекдотов, можно переделать, типа тест на смекалку:
1."Дело было в далекие советские годы, когда мы очень дружили с “островом свободы” и посылали туда наших специалистов (в том числе и гражданских) во множестве. Так вот, каждый выезжающий с Кубы вез с собой в качестве сувенира попугая. Живого. Лучше - говорящего. Их там, примерно как у нас голубей. Правда говорящие не все. Загвоздка была с таможней. Вернее - с ветеринарным контролем. Ну не разрешалось вывозить с Кубы попугаев! Не разрешалось - и все!!! Но наш народ всегда найдет выход! И этот запрет не стал исключением… Был изобретен простой, но безотказнвй способ - в рот (правильнее - в клюв) попугаю перед прохождением таможни вливалась столовая ложка спирта. Животное через какое-то время засыпало и тихо-мирно спало среди шмоток до благополучного прибытия в столицу нашей Родины. Как-то однажды некая отработавшая свой контрактный срок семья советских специалистов, возвращалась домой. Естественно - везли попугая. Но технология не была выполнена безукоризненно - то ли вместо спирта взяли водку, то ли вместо столовой ложки чайную, но… Случилось страшное! Попугай проснулся прямо на таможне и спросонья заорал во весь голос единственную доступную ему фразу. Таможенники были в восторге.  Попугая в страну впустили."
Вопрос:*Что заорал попугай?*
Ответ:- “Я РУССКИЙ! Я РУССКИЙ! Я РУССКИЙ!!!”
 Как отказать? Историческая Родина!…":smile:

2.И ещё анекдот:
"…Самолет из Африки садится в Шереметьево. На борту мужик. В багаже груз - 100 банановых пальм. Таможенники, получив информацию об этом, находятся в предвкушении хорошего развода мужика на бабло: как-никак 100 пальм это ж коммерческая партия и для "личного использования" никак не катит... Таможенник: - Ну-с, уважаемый, что везем? Мужик молча протягивает декларацию, в которой написано: "Пальмовая роща - 1 шт."…"

Можно облагородить и сделать типа загадки:
"…Самолет из Африки садится в Шереметьево. На борту мужик. В багаже груз - 100 банановых пальм. Таможенники, получив информацию об этом, уверены, что 100 пальм это ж коммерческая партия и для "личного использования" никак не катит, но ознакомившись с ГТД (грузовой-таможенной декларацией) вынуждены были растаможить, как товар для личного использования.
Вопрос:*Что было написано в декларации?*
Ответ:- “Пальмовая роща - 1 шт.”

----------


## shoymama

Вот это я понимаю!!! Разошлись - не остановишь!
Новички! Учитесь!!! Вот это у нас и называется *мозговой штурм!*

----------


## Медведик

*syaonka*,
У меня подобный опыт был. 
Нужно узнать что имено они хотят: детский паздник, семейный праздник, посто присутствие ДМ и СН.
Если праздник - то 2-3 часа это оооочеееень много. Стольковремени удержать внимание в магзине сложно.
Праздник обычно проходит на главной сцене ТРЦ, обязательно нужен ди-джей, желательно побльше спецэффектов (пузыри, свет, может снег). Хорошо использовать ростовую куклу...обязательно введите в программу конкурсы с ШДМ и аквагрим (пусть снежинки на щёчках рисуют).
Хорошо бы праздник вели три человека. ДМ, СН и персонаж (Баба-Яга, Тигр или ещё какой).
Перед праздником, чтоб народ собрался включите музычку минут на 15. Затем само действие на час (игры и для деток, и взрослых не забывайте), а ГЛАВНОЕ хвалите этот ТРЦ!!!...это их пиар ;)) И в финале можно детскую дискотеку минут на 30, и затем Путь Дед сидит на сцене, с детьми беседует, а вы рисуйте .. иначе 3 часа не продержаться. Или предложите просто погуливаться по всем салонам Центра и поздравлять народ (создавая Новогоднее Настроение).
НЕ забудьте про призы!!!
По цене - это оплата почасовая... я выставляла на тысячу больше чем обычный час. И сразу оговаривала что необходима команда: ведущая, 2 аниматора, ди-джей, ростовушка.
+ оплата или предоставление призов., плюс аренда спецэффектов.

----------


## orhideya

> *orhideya*,
> Олесь, а когда ты фильмы монтируешь, тебе кто нарезки делает? Ведь у тебя уже готовый список песен - ничего придумывать не надо. Только собрать и нарезать, да и с нами поделиться можно. А то пока в твоих постах только два слова: "дайте " и "помогите". Типа вся работой загружена, некогда такой фигней заниматься, заказов набрала - дайте скорее мне материалу, да я побегу. Извини за резкий тон, но  эту тенденцию в твоем поведении заметила не только я.


  Ольга     я   монтажирую    в   студии   пинекл      и   в   вегасе,  там     система   совсем   другая   ты  закидываешь   в   студию    фильм    и   убираешь    оригинальный   звук   если  надо    наставляешь   музыку  и   когда   вывод   фильма  делаешь   то     выходит   уже  например   видео   с  наложеным   звуком (песней)   и   выходит   видео   формат   музуку  обрезаю   в   студии      и   я   пробовала   выводить   на   сд   диск    он  не   читает   его  с   таким   форматом   а   в   сиди   студия  не  обрабатывается  или   может   я   чтото  туплю   ну    меня    учили          видео   обрабатывать   человек   который   этим  занимается   уже   20  лет.А   если   я  бы     могла  обрезать   музуку   то  бы   конечно   бы  поделилась   со   всеми   вами  и   в   первую   очередь   с  тобой.

----------


## Элен

Девочки,прошу помощи.Нужно провести обряд обмытия колец.Есть такой или нет - не знаю,пробовала искать в сети,ничего нет.Объясняю ситуацию.
Золотая свадьба,у юбиляров есть золотые кольца,но лет 20 назад они их сняли и отдали почему-то на хранение детям,так без них и ходят.Теперь дети хотят их им снова вернуть,но как-то по-особенному,на торжестве,с  подводкой.У меня крутилась мысль,обмыть их в каком-то волшебном напитке и чтобы они их вновь друг другу одели,но это всё,что у меня крутится,дальше ни мысли.Как сказать,как подать?...

----------


## orhideya

> Вот ссылка на репортаж http:/*************.com/files/pb8hwv8og , там два тестовых документа - один  в 2007 ворде, другой в 2003, какой то из них должен открыться



Наташа   спасибо   вам большое.

----------


## Масяня

> Ольга я монтажирую в студии пинекл и в вегасе, там система совсем друг



Олесь, а здесь ты немного лукавишь... или просто невнимательно смотришь настройки вывода Пинакла.... Есть там такая функция, вывод в файл, выбираешь виндоуз медиа и жмёшь... в крайнем случае потом можно этот файл конвертнуть любым конвертером... и будет тебе счастье. Я так делала необходимые звуки....

----------


## Медведик

> обмыть их в каком-то волшебном напитке


Леночка! Есть такой ритуал в фен-шуй..чтобы снять негаив, и зарядить талисман - его нужно подержать в солёной воде.

Так вот можно провести аналогию... на свадьбе их встречали хлебом СОЛЬЮ, они заэти годы съели пуд СОЛИ, а сколько СОЛЁНЫХ слёз РАДОСТИ и ВОСТОРГА было в их жизни!!!
Вот и раствоить эту СОЛЬ жизни в РОДИНИКЕ их семьи и получиь МОРЕ их любви...в ней произвести омовение колец, пусть над этой чашечкой все гости скажут (нашепчут) свои добрые пожелания..и торжественно одеть на палец!

----------


## Donald

Дамы и Господа!!! 
Сегодня 1 декабря... час "Ч" близится... Обратной дороги уже нет!
Скоро Новогодние праздники, и Дай Бог, чтобы их было побольше и были они покороче... Помолимся?

Молитва event-менеджеров покровителю безнадежных дел, Иуде Фаддею

О, достопочтенный Иуда Фаддей!
Смиренные души, призвание которых организация праздника и event-маркетинг просят быть Тебя своим заступником. Ибо только Ты знаешь, как безнадежны бывают ситуации, в которые мы попадаем. Организация ли мероприятия на 10 000 человек, корпоративная вечеринка на 10 VIP-персон - оберегай нас везде и храни. Ибо не дремлют силы зла и в любой момент способны порушить наши замыслы.
Ниспошли мудрости нашим Заказчикам, ибо не ведают они, что творят, когда отклоняют идеи мероприятий, выстраданные в муках духа и плоти. Умерь гордыню наших клиентов, когда пытаются они сделать организацию банкета или корпоративный праздник своими силами. Всяк должен знать свое место в картине мироздания.
И было свыше предначертано: Агентства по организации мероприятий творят корпоративное мероприятие и никак иначе.
А еще просим тебя, покровитель безнадежных дел, охрани и освяти водой целительной площадки для проведения мероприятий, дабы творилось на них добро во славу Развития и преумножения богатств нашего Клиента. И защити священное место для проведения мероприятия от всяческой напасти: падающих гардеробов, взрывающихся прожекторов, хрипящей, словно зов из преисподней, акустики!
Да восславится имя твое, да сбудется эта молитва!

----------


## orhideya

> Олесь, а здесь ты немного лукавишь... или просто невнимательно смотришь настройки вывода Пинакла.... Есть там такая функция, вывод в файл, выбираешь виндоуз медиа и жмёшь... в крайнем случае потом можно этот файл конвертнуть любым конвертером... и будет тебе счастье. Я так делала необходимые звуки....


 Cветик    может   я   что  то  не  допонимаю     но  я   еще   когда    форум  этот  не  знала  пробовала  делать  нарезки   через   студии      может   что  то  не  так  делала  но   у   меня   выходил   файл   который   читал  только  дивиди  плеер     и  то   музыка  идет    и  образовывается  окно  для   видео    а   обыкновеный  плеер   не  читал  эти   файлы. Я  не   хочу   ни   с кем   сорится    но  если   я  могла   бы  резать  нарезки  то   бы   я  их  резала   и  не  у  кого  не  просила.  И  с   вами  бы   делилась.Хотите  верте  хотите  нет , но   я   встаю   каждое   утро   в   6  часов    утра   и  почти  до    до   4-5   утра   следушего  дня   сижу  монтажом   занимаюсь        я   просто  только  одна   из  нашей   семьи   могу   мантажировать   фильмы     а     мне   фильмы   нужно  делать   с   2   камер  т. к  я  снимаю  и   мой  зять  а  он   монтаж  делать  не  может. Да  еще    мне  надо   успеть  домашние  дела  сделать   да  юбилеи   и  свадьбы   вести. Вот   такой  у  меня   распорядок  дня      У  меня   одна      в голове   мысль   лечь   спать   и   выспаться. Но  как  только  научусь  резать   нарезки  обязательно   выставлю   их. Всм  удачи.

----------


## Тасья

> Дамы и Господа!!! 
> Сегодня 1 декабря... час "Ч" близится... Обратной дороги уже нет!
> Скоро Новогодние праздники, и Дай Бог, чтобы их было побольше и были они покороче... Помолимся?
> 
> Молитва event-менеджеров покровителю безнадежных дел, Иуде Фаддею


Блин, какие ж Вы все четкие!!!:biggrin: :flower:  
Надо уже и танец тогда ритуальный....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Леночка! Есть такой ритуал в фен-шуй..чтобы снять негаив, и зарядить талисман - его нужно подержать в солёной воде.


Девочки, во первых, на золотую свадьбу, они покупают новые кольца, а во вторых, для золота используют подслащенную воду! Они любят сладенькое, это не обряд, а народное средство, для чистки колец, когда они тускнеют! 
Вот.......

----------


## syaonka

> syaonka,
> У меня подобный опыт был. 
> Нужно узнать что имено они хотят: детский паздник, семейный праздник, посто присутствие ДМ и СН.
> Если праздник - то 2-3 часа это оооочеееень много. Стольковремени удержать внимание в магзине сложно.
> Праздник обычно проходит на главной сцене ТРЦ, обязательно нужен ди-джей, желательно побльше спецэффектов (пузыри, свет, может снег). Хорошо использовать ростовую куклу...обязательно введите в программу конкурсы с ШДМ и аквагрим (пусть снежинки на щёчках рисуют).
> Хорошо бы праздник вели три человека. ДМ, СН и персонаж (Баба-Яга, Тигр или ещё какой).
> Перед праздником, чтоб народ собрался включите музычку минут на 15. Затем само действие на час (игры и для деток, и взрослых не забывайте), а ГЛАВНОЕ хвалите этот ТРЦ!!!...это их пиар ;)) И в финале можно детскую дискотеку минут на 30, и затем Путь Дед сидит на сцене, с детьми беседует, а вы рисуйте .. иначе 3 часа не продержаться. Или предложите просто погуливаться по всем салонам Центра и поздравлять народ (создавая Новогоднее Настроение).
> НЕ забудьте про призы!!!
> По цене - это оплата почасовая... я выставляла на тысячу больше чем обычный час. И сразу оговаривала что необходима команда: ведущая, 2 аниматора, ди-джей, ростовушка.
> + оплата или предоставление призов., плюс аренда спецэффектов.


Всё! Меня охватила паника! Я не смогу это сделать! 
Во-первых нет опыта!
Во-вторых, нет ростовых фигур!
В третьих , я понятия не имею, что такое аквагрим!
И с ШДМ никогда не работала!
Караул!!!!!!!!!!!:redface:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> (игры и для деток, и взрослых не забывайте),


А что со взрослыми можно сделать?
Помогите! Горю-ю-ю-ю!
Встреча с заказчицей через 2,5 часа!:redface: :Jopa:

----------


## Гвиола

*syaonka*, ты что паникуешь??? Давай в личку ко мне,там разберемся,что не засорять тему!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вот пришёл и мой черёд сказать вам - помогите. Стоюс протянутой рукой. Так получилось, что мне сейчас приходится писать сценарий на Новый год, для корпоратива. Никогда этого не делала, вообще никаких сценариев не писала. И вот свалился корпоратив на 200 человек, а на меня свалился сценарий. Обошла весь форум, материала масса, но пока в голове каша, помогите всё расставить по местам. Итак, что я имею - большой зал со столиками, 200 человек зрителей, диджей, аппаратура, две девочки и один мальчик -ведущие, потом переодевающиеся в ДМ И Снегурку. Есть номера программы - танцевальный коллектив, вокальная группа, 2 солиста. Большое желание провести понравившиеся по описанию "Машинки", цветные танцы, репортаж.
Минусы: отсутствие опыта написания сценариев у меня, отсутствие опытов ведения банкетов у ведущих (только вели концерты), все музыканты и танцоры должны окончить выступления не позже 19-30, чтобы успеть на другие точки, а время проведения корпората с 18-00 до 23-00.
Мои  проблемы: Как это всё правильно расставить. В какое время лучше проводить игры - вначале, или когда уже всем хорошо.:smile:, Как часто выпускать номера - подряд, или через что-то.
Я понимаю что всё это наивно, но я действительно никогда над зтим не задумывалась.
Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Гвиола

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Это где ж ты столько платочков (200 чел) найдешь для цветных танцев? Надо подробнее! Что за люди в зале,возраст,что за мероприятие? Если корпоратив автоприборовцев-это одно,точмашевцев-другое! Какого плана номера артистов?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Вот пришёл и мой черёд сказать вам - помогите. Стоюс протянутой рукой. Так получилось, что мне сейчас приходится писать сценарий на Новый год, для корпоратива. Никогда этого не делала, вообще никаких сценариев не писала. И вот свалился корпоратив на 200 человек, а на меня свалился сценарий. Обошла весь форум, материала масса, но пока в голове каша, помогите всё расставить по местам. Итак, что я имею - большой зал со столиками, 200 человек зрителей, диджей, аппаратура, две девочки и один мальчик -ведущие, потом переодевающиеся в ДМ И Снегурку. Есть номера программы - танцевальный коллектив, вокальная группа, 2 солиста. Большое желание провести понравившиеся по описанию "Машинки", цветные танцы, репортаж.
> Минусы: отсутствие опыта написания сценариев у меня, отсутствие опытов ведения банкетов у ведущих (только вели концерты), все музыканты и танцоры должны окончить выступления не позже 19-30, чтобы успеть на другие точки, а время проведения корпората с 18-00 до 23-00.
> Мои  проблемы: Как это всё правильно расставить. В какое время лучше проводить игры - вначале, или когда уже всем хорошо.:smile:, Как часто выпускать номера - подряд, или через что-то.
> Я понимаю что всё это наивно, но я действительно никогда над зтим не задумывалась.
> Спасибо за помощь


 В данном случае необходимо понимать репертуар шоу- балета, вокалистов. Собираются ли вступать директора, есть ли приглашенные гости ( представители фирм- партнеров и надо ли им предоставлять слово) Причем необходимо учитывать, что 200 чел если им сказано , что начало в 18-00 . В 18-00 за столы не сядут. Еще надо понимать будут ли как-то награждать ( премировать или... работников )
Например:
17-45 звучит фоновая музыка ( или легкий вокал)
18-00 Начало 
18-05Фанфары, Выходит ведущий приветствует гостей, говорит по что собрались.
18-10Номер танцевального коллектива( что-то типа "Антре"- девушки с перьями)- открывает вечер-помпезно. ( конечно все зависит от репертуара коллектива)
18-15 Официальная часть.
Слово предоставляется  ген. директору- поздравление сотрудников- первый тост.
18-20Если репертуар у вокалистов неплохой- 1 песня.
18-30Слово предоставляется второму человеку в фирме (зам или фин. директор....)- тост
18-40 Легкий застольный конкурс от ведущего
18-40 Танцевальный коллектив ( желательно с интерактивным номером в котором они сначала танцуют сами, а потом "подключают" гостей)
18-50 танцевально-курительная пауза ( работают вокалисты)
19-05 -ведущий  (если необходимо) предоставляет слово кому-то из официальных лиц или поздравляющих.
19-10 танцевальный номер
19-15 ведущий - награждение ( если оно есть)
19-30 танцевальный номер
И шоу-балет с вокалисты исчезают, а дальше все на ведущих....:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Вишенка-Владимир*, Это где ж ты столько платочков (200 чел) найдешь для цветных танцев?


Платочки можно заменить атласными разноцветными ленточками

----------


## Сильва

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Я бы отказалась априори от игр, где есть небольшое количество участников. Если уж о-очень хочется сделать "цветные танцы", то делай их просто по цветам одежды. Но на 200 чел. - я бы не делала. Объединят - паровозики, командные игры. 
Ты очень регламентирована по времени шоу-программой - всех их распредели по времени в первое застолье и танц. паузу, у тебя должен быть хронометраж их выступления. Из этого исходя - за первым столом никаких игр не выйдет. Во-первых, народ трезвый, во-вторых, надо вставить номера, в-третьих, элементарно, дать закусить. Максимум - какая-нибудь викторинка новогодняя для затравочки. А вот с половины восьмого - все бразды у тебя. ДМ и Снегурочку лучше после 21.00 выпускать, чтоб публика была готова.

----------


## tanu_sha

> ДОРОГИЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!
> Идеи дайте-только что-звонок-15 лет пункту пропуска(таможня)...
> Я что-то не знаю-любым идеям буду рада! И юмора таможенного не знаю...и не в теме совсем(хоть живу на границе)...Пошлите меня куда-нить, а!!!!!?????:eek:


*Таможенный юмор:*
все в основном какой-то не добрый.... не для праздников:rolleyes:
***
На таможне. - Откройте чемодан... Так... Ничего... Ничего нет?! С вас пошлина за издевательство над таможней.
***
- Твой дедушка не очень рассердился, когда его проверяли 
  на таможне ?
- Совсем наоборот. При досмотре нашли его очки, которые 
  он потерял неделю назад.

***
ТОВАРЫ, В ЧИСЛЕ ПРОЧИХ ВЫПУЩЕННЫЕ В СВОБОДНОЕ ОБРАЩЕНИЕ N-СКОЙ
ТАМОЖНЕЙ В 9999 ГОДУ (СОХРАНЕНЫ ОРФОГРАФИЯ И ПУНКТУАЦИЯ АВТОРОВ)

• Образец сапога без подошвы
• Верхние части задних ботинок
• Платья текстильные женских размеров
• Платья свадебные для женщин
• Полотенца махровые банные со скрытыми пятнами
• Крем противо-пожарный
• Крем для кожи против высыхания лица
• Образец лепнины из наружней штукатурки
• Кафель в кубиках
• Ведро для пыли
• Надувные бутылки
• Лампы наклеивания
• Сломанная модель декоративного домика из фанеры лиственных пород
дерева
• Щетки зубовые
• Зубные протезы, содержащие пластину из пластмассы с прикрепленными
фальшивыми зубами 1 шт.
• Медицинский прибор для электрошока
• Металлические рычаги для лечения переломов
• Аппараты слуховые, которые носятся на себе
• Присыпка детская в виде игрушки
• Мягкие игрушки, изображающие животных существ
• Игрушки, изображающие животных кроме людей
• Сумки из пилиэтилена
• Фольга из пластмасса
• Кредитные пластиковые карты, не имеющие носителя информации и не
содержащие смысловых надписей
• Фломастер с наконечником из фетра, не содержащий драгметаллов
• Карандаши с грифелями из гранита
• Предметы коллекционирования по ботанике - пришпиленные насекомые
• Дрошуры в виде руководства
• Картина в рамке, написанная рукой
• Стерво-наушники для аудиосистемы
• Музыкальный инструмент в виде стеклянных и металлических подвесков,
издающих музыкальный звук
• Видеокассета с записью рекламного ролика скрытой камерой
• Образцы орехов кшью (3 кг. , 10 шт. )
• Пиво безалкогольное, не содержащее молочных продуктов
• Макаронные изделия сушеные
• Сливки сгущенные, неароматизированные в виде горошка
• Ананасы, не содержащие алкоголь
• Банка продуктов консервного типа
• Изделия для праздников и развлечений - шоколадные яйца
• Шоколадно-ореховый крем - продукт для намазывания на хлеб в стеклянной
банке
• Вафли, прикрытые шоколадом
• Запчасть к стиральной машине - платиновый диск
• Рогулька для вязальной машины
• Ловушки паровые
• Аппарат для снятия обоев со стен и других аналогичных работ
• Машина для вскрытия почтовой корреспонденции б/у
• Реактор для просмотра слайдов
• Девочкина рубашка
• Порошок для еды
• Грязная вода
• Ультрозвуковая баня
• Подъемник автоматический для демонстрации преимуществ

***
Факты:
*Слово «таможня» произошло* от тюркского слова «тамга», означавшего у кочевых народов Средней Азии клеймо, которое обычно ставилось на различные предметы в качестве знака собственности. В Древней Руси, в период Золотой Орды, тамгой именовалась торговая пошлина.  У тюркских кочевых племён тамга ставилась в первую очередь на скот (лошадей) и различные предметы представляющие особую ценность. Тамга могла обозначать как принадлежность скота или имуществ отдельному владельцу, так и принадлежность к определённому роду/племени (родовая тамга и т.д.).

На Руси ряд платежей которые было поручено взимать местным русским князьям назывались «мыт» В старину таможню называли мытней (мытня), мытницей. Скорее всего, от слова мыт — пошлина.
Поговорка «не мытьем, так катаньем». Большое число товаров перевозилось в бочках, поэтому употребляется слово «катанье», а «мыта» являлась денежной единицей.


*Профессиональный праздник* - аж 3!!!
«Международный день таможенника» отмечается 26 января (начиная с 1983 года).
«День российского таможенника» отмечается 25 октября.
Неофициальный праздник «День советского таможенника» отмечался 29 мая, ныне он называется «День ветеранов таможенной службы»

*фильмы:*
"Государственная граница"
"Белое солнце пустыни"

----------


## Медведик

> со взрослыми


если призы хорошие...любой аукцион, угадалку...вобщем говорильные конкурсы.
НЕ паникуй!!! Всё можно организовать...ты говоришь общую стоимость мероприятия...и приглашаешь поработать через агентство или знакомого аниматора  (он может и в ростовушке походить, и потом ШДМ-ки покрутить), а аквагрим - очень просто - покупаешь аква- карандаш и рисуешь снежинки (потренируйся)

----------


## syaonka

*Медведик*,
*Гвиола*,
 Лена! Наташа! Представляете! Говорю с заказчицей сейчас по телефону по поводу оплаты! Мы берём за праздники от 1,5 тыс за час и выше!А она мне говорит, что думала нам заплатить 500 рублей в час!:redface:kuku :Jopa: 
Как вам это? Я позвонила в агенство, у них один Д.М . с музыкальным оформлением стоит 1700.kuku

----------


## МКШВ

> Звучит фонограмма песни "Есть только миг",


*Ольга Усольцева*, привет!
Я бы на твоем месте эту песню для начала не брала, тем более - минусовку (в этой песне главное - слова). Эта песня - "филосовичная". Она, на мой взгляд, где-то к концу идет - умиротворенным застольным хором, да под хорошие слова.
В самом начале юбилея 60-летнего мужчины говорить про то, что жизнь - это миг..., тоже не рекомендую. В начале праздника он -Орел, Герой, Мужчина и Человек с большой буквы (тем более - зам. главы адм.)... Но это только личное мнение. ОК? Посмотри в личку!
Удачи!

----------


## Donald

> Вишенка-Владимир,
>  Я бы отказалась априори от игр, где есть небольшое количество участников. Если уж о-очень хочется сделать "цветные танцы", то делай их просто по цветам одежды. Но на 200 чел. - я бы не делала. Объединят - паровозики, командные игры.


Совершенно согласен! 
Добавлю, что немало времени займет поздравление руководителей. К тому же, возможно отделы предприятия захотят и сами поздравить коллег артистично. У нас это практикуется... А игры - действительно массовые. Найди меня в скайпе, Вишенка! Поговорим!

----------


## Волшебники

> приглашаю их на семейный танец в семейных же трусах!





> в одном (интимном) месте они хронически рвутся, и я каждый раз зашиваю


И я такой семейный танец делаю, вернее делала. Трусы рвались рвались и наконец совсем порвались; яркие такие были, большие - перешила на цыганскую юбку.

Знаете практически на каждой свадьбе проводила этот танец, все было хорошо, всем нравилось, вопли, крики...смех....аплодисменты.... Но как-то в одну прекрасную свадьбу смотрю один из пап упирается...ну ладно станцевали. А в конце свадьбы подходит одна дама чуть больше средних лет, заявила что она сама культ-работник и мол за это (трусы) нас бы сильно "гоняли" - заругали бы. Я стою все молча стиснув зубы выслушиваю - ругаться или че либо доказывать себе дороже. И что меня поразила больше всего то что она сказала: Ведь это пахнет постелью. Вот это меня, не знаю как сказать, перетрясло что ли...У меня даже мыслей таких никогда не возникало! А она мне дальше: вы возьмите рушник, по старинушке...пусть они вокруг рушника походят...На что здесь я ей ответила: если мы будем делать свадьбу По-старинушке, то все гости спать в салате будут.

Как говорится в семье не без урода. Найдутся ж такие - чтоб ущипнуть. 
Вот так дорогие форумчане, и такие мысли возникают у гостей.

----------


## Ильич

> Как говорится в семье не без урода.


Это вы о себе или о женщине?
Я с ней согласен.
Не приемлю на празднике элементы нижнего белья выставляемого напоказ. Трусы, бюстгальтеры.. Не нравится мне это. Как бы не место исподнему на празднике.
 И я бы просто послал тамаду куда подальше вместе с трусами.. Вам такой урод еще не попадался?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Если уж о-очень хочется сделать "цветные танцы", то делай их просто по цветам одежды.


ГЭНИАЛЬНО!!!!

----------


## Волшебники

> Это вы о себе или о женщине?


Ни о ком - просто выражение такое.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> 18-40 Танцевальный коллектив ( желательно с интерактивным номером в котором они сначала танцуют сами, а потом "подключают" гостей)


А если ты говоришь, что за столы к 18.00 не сядут. То не рановато ли интер актив?
200 чел, покушать, покурить, а уж потом участвовать?
А, вообще всё зависит от компании. Иногда и впервые 15 минут кто-то уже рвётся в бой ( хотя оч редко).

*Вишенка*. зайди в личку

----------


## Наталюшка

*SOS!!!!!!!!!*
горю....
сегодня заказали 2 юбилея... на пятницу и субботу... мужские... ум на раскоряку... попа требует пинка!!!!!
у одного гостиничный бизнес, бани, сауны, строит дома и любит природу
второй нач. горздрав отдела, любит охоту с собакой, футбол, классическую музыку, театр, горные лыжи, карате, дачу, шахматы..
на обоих юбилеях будет мэр со свитой...
ПНИТЕ МЕНЯ.....
хочу летать, а не упасть в грязь лицом

----------


## ЯАлекс

> А если ты говоришь, что за столы к 18.00 не сядут. То не рановато ли интер актив?
> 200 чел, покушать, покурить, а уж потом участвовать?
> А, вообще всё зависит от компании. Иногда и впервые 15 минут кто-то уже рвётся в бой ( хотя оч редко).
> 
> *Вишенка*. зайди в личку


Это просто первая танцевально-курительная пауза. Если 200 чел гостей, то более 40 минут люди не высидят. Пока говорят их деректора, они из уважения не будут бродить, а как только переходим к программе необходим перерыв. Хотя конечно все зависит от компании. И здесь еще очень тяжелые рамки по работе доп. артистов:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Совершенно согласен! 
> Добавлю, что немало времени займет поздравление руководителей. К тому же, возможно отделы предприятия захотят и сами поздравить коллег артистично. У нас это практикуется... А игры - действительно массовые. Найди меня в скайпе, Вишенка! Поговорим!


Я стараюсь заранее оговорить с руководством, чтобы они не затягивали поздравления ( не надо коротенько, минут на 40, да они и сами обычно у нас говорят, что выдут поздравят минут на 5 ивсе -отстрелялись), а поздравления отделов в этом случае можно перенести на после 19-30, как раз люди поедят, раскрепостятся.:smile:

----------


## Волшебники

> у одного гостиничный бизнес


Можно вечер начать с презентации бизнес-проектов юбиляра, плавно переходя в развлекательное шоу.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> у одного гостиничный бизнес, бани, сауны, строит дома и любит природу


Поздравление с днем рождения для бизнесмена, который бросил один бизнес (производство майонеза) и занялся фасовкой и продажей семечек. (Автор Борис Горный)

Может пригодится...переделаешь

С поры, когда на белый свет
Герой наш появился,
Прошло совсем немного лет.
Но я не удивился,

Что, несмотря на краткий срок,
Он преуспел во многом.
С усердием искал и смог
Найти свою дорогу.

Остался в прошлом майонез,
И ладно, слава Богу.
Он в дело новое залез.
И пусть, ему помогут

Энтузиазм, друзья, жена,
Поставщики, клиенты.
Пусть вся Россия, вся страна,
Другие континенты

Начнут подсолнухи лузгать
Вечернею порою.
А мы готовы выпивать
За нашего героя.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Бизнесмену можно может быть в шутливой форме детскую трубу вручить в подходящий момент юбилея...?

*Подзорная труба "Капитанская"*(из инета)

Быть дальновидным очень важно,
Чтоб часом не попасть впросак...
Хоть Вы директор и со стажем,
Вам без трубы нельзя никак!

Руководитель видеть должен
Сраженья делового план,
Ведь в море бизнеса Вы тоже
Как не крути, а капитан.

Труба удачу к Вам приблизит,
Проблемы будет удалять,
И с ней несложно из круиза
Солидной фирмой управлять.

Настройте резкость по объекту!
Удачу взять на абордаж!
С днем Вас рождения, директор!
Славно командующий наш!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
вручить награду "Лучший бизнесмен года".

Нужно продумать. 
Дамы господа........что много действительно достойных людей претендовало на неё (на эту награду)...бла...бла.....но __________(имя юбиляра) оказался самым достойным.......Конечно юбиляр благодарен сотрудникам компании, которые, разделяли его философию непрестанного движения вперёд, работали вместе с ним. Без их труда получить эту награду было бы невозможно. Юбиляр благодарен всем, кто пришёл поздравить его в этот радостный день. Фанфары! Вручение награды.

как-то так наверное.

----------


## Элен

> Есть такой ритуал в фен-шуй..чтобы снять негаив, и зарядить талисман - его нужно подержать в солёной воде


Ленуля,спасибо большое,возьму твою идею.Мне нравится. :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Всех приветствую! Когда читала ваши отчеты о проведении мероприятий с гостями разных национальностей ( казахи, татары, кавказцы....) думала как вы с ними справлялись, особенно если сами совершенно другой национальности.... Ведь это и их обычаи и другой взгляд на некоторые вещи...., и еще думала, что это мне никогда не грозит, так как таких у нас в городе нет..... Но не тут то было.... у нас есть поселок, где уже 5 часть населения корейцы. И вот только что поступил звонок на День рождение..... 50 человек гостей из них 8-9 детей ( 7, 8, 10 лет ), а именинник мальчик ему 1 ГОДИК! Уж принято у корейцев именно 1 год. отмечать как свадьбу.....
И тут в голове все перемешалось... Сразу вспомнила Тему детских на Песчаной ТАМАДЕЕ, и клоунов и пиратов и индейцев, игры и конкурсы, но сразу предупредили с детками до часика работы, а потом основное развлечение для взрослых!!! 

Дорогие мои, может кто знает традиции корейцев?

И еще кто занимается детскими праздниками мне очень нужнен макет карты Сокровищ ...( так как только с Проказника пришли банданы, шапочк - вообщем решила детей в теме пиратской развлекать).... 
Буду рада любым идеям!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> И я такой семейный танец делаю, вернее делала. Трусы рвались рвались и наконец совсем порвались; яркие такие были, большие


Я никогда не проводила и не буду проводить такие конкурсы.Не позволю.
Не чувствую вообще. Люблю красоту и эстетику.
Особенно-если свадьба или взрослый юбилей.
 Валом других конкурсов и реквизита!
Наверное, у нас разные заказчики. 
Хотя. многие используют ведущие эти "трусы семейные"-люди в них топчутся, рвут их, падают... и т.п.Каждому своё. 
Так и никогда не предлагаю бросить жениху вместо подвязки трусики-бикини.

----------


## Светик---

Пробую сочинять частушки.
К Новому году.
Постучался новый год.
Он подарки нам несёт.
Без подарков господа.
Ни туда и ни сюда.

Наступает новый год.
Старый год уходит.
Ну когда же мой мужик.
Трезвеньким походит.

На дороге стоят сани,
Дед мороз пошёл в кусты.
Хороши сегодня парни.
Их карманы не пусты.

Мы девчонки молодые,
С повороту заводные,
Чтобы парни нас любили.
Мы оделись и помылись.

Не судите строго.

----------


## Ларико

Девушки и юноши!!!!:rolleyes: Помогите, пожалуйста придумать картинку. Надо срочно. 
У моей подруги грядет юбилей, 40 лет. Вместе с ней нас пятеро подружек. Она нас собирает просто на девичник. Мы хотели подарить ей картину, где будем мы все, масло, рама все дела. Но по срокам художник написать ее уже не успевает. Возникла идея нафотошопить. Идея пока только одна: Именинница в образе Клеопатры (ее папа совершенно серьезно хотел назвать Клеопатрой, но мама не дала этого сделать). Итак, она Клеопатра, а мы в образе каких-нибудь известных Королев или цариц. Подскажите, пожалуйста! Может есть известные картины, где фигурирует 5 персонажей (женщин)?????! Или не картина, а фотография... Не знаю даже. Закидайте меня идеями!!!!! Пожалуйста! Сроки поджимают, а мои подружки все свалили на меня, естественно. А без вас как я управлюсь????

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Заказ сделать слайд-фильм на день рождения мужчины 30 с небольшим лет. Хочу спросить у вас подсказки по музыкальному сопровождению. Хотят, чтобы фильм с юмором был. Фильм от друзей и фотографии все довольно весёлые с друзьями. В основном  на природе, рыбалка, отдых в сауне, праздники всякие, где герой фильма в каких только образах не присутствует, начиная от бога до бабы ёжки и снегурочки. Нужна и песня с юмором, может с друзьями, может про жизнь замечательную  Это одно.
А второе, посмотрела на фото, народ такой весёлый, сами себе праздники устраивают, и на даче, и на берегу реки в палатках, и дома. И везде сценки ставят, переодевалки в костюмы. Но.... Банан из брюк, апельсины через штанины, отжимание с завязанными глазами над портретом девушки....:biggrin: При этом так весело, так им нравится.... Никто не говорит фииииии...... Это я сейчас насчёт трусов прочла и мысли пришли. Ну любит наш народ, который не из высшего общества, пошленькие штучки, никуда мы от этого не денемся. А люди нормальные, бывшие военные. Вот написала не из высшего общества. Смешно стало. Хотела исправить. Да не буду. Высшее общество тоже понятие ТАКОЕЕЕЕЕ.... Звёзды не такие штучки выделывают перед экраном на весь мир. это высшее общество?
Ой, а вопрос о помощи в музыке остаётся в силе :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Ларико-2009*, Некоторые мужские фигуры я заменяла женскими. Сколько раз на её основе делала для разных компаний. но может. что ещё другое найдёшь.

[IMG]http://*********org/128179.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ириш, ну они же в своей компании,на природе, это другое дело. Да что угодно можно  творить и как угодно прикалываться.
Но, когда Праздник-банкет в кафе,ресторане. Свадьба или юбилей. Ты с микрофоном в руках....
Это совсем другая картина.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Ларико-2009*,
Ларис...не могу припомнить...Голливудский фильм - там вроде "9 женщин".

----------


## Ларико

Ирина! Я в восторге! Хочу также, только без мужчин. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Голливудский фильм - там вроде "9 женщин".


Лена, меня тоже мысли про "в джазе только девушки" посетила. Ты про это?

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Наталюшка, на банную тему можно вот ткое использовать:
На стуле банные реквизиты  5 чел…..
 В  руках "банные" подарки - тазик, веник, шампунь, полотенце, пачка чая или чайный сервиз.


Передача « С лёгким паром»

1.Что тебе подарим, мы всю ночь гадали,
А вот этот тазик вы никак не ждали.

А мы возьми – и  подари,
Скорее в баню с ним беги!


2.К своему здоровью относись с любовью,
Баню чаще посещай – париться не забывай!


3.Причёска для Андрея значит немало,
Ему без укладки ходить не пристало.
Шампунем причёску себе создавай,
Кудрями девичьи сердца покоряй!

4.В бане только сполоснёшься –
Полотенцем оботрёшься!

5.От души тебе желаем райской жизни на Земле,
После баньки с тёплым чаем жизнь сладка и на Луне
Мы пришли к  тебе недаром –
Будь здоров и С ЛЁГКИМ ПАРОМ!


инсценировка- парим юбиляра с супругой- покрывало ( у меня покрывало с одежками младенцев с прорезями для головы- вначале покрывало сизнаночной стороны- а в конце переворачиваем,смысл - то что помолодели..…
 А чтоб здоровыми   вам быть, 
в баню надобно ходить. 
Вы расслабьтесь , улыбнитесьь, поудобнее садись, 
на вас сейчас накинем  белую простынку,
чтоб потели  хорошо, мы прикроем спинку. 
Андрей, мил друг Василич
Ты веничек возьми.
Ирину Николаевну
По спинке похлещи!
Пот теперь пора смывать – 
В шайку будем окунать.
Только уговор такой: нырять вместе с головой.
Как три раза окунетесь, вновь за веничек возьметесь.
И под музыку опять будете  себя хлестать.
Ну, а мы считаем: раз! Окунулися вы  в таз.
Два!
И в третий раз ныряте, Листья поскорей смывайте.
(Когда юб. приседает третий раз, простыню поворачивают рисунком вперед.)
Веничком себя хлещите, в бане кайф всегда ловите.
тост. За заядлых банщиков.

----------


## Медведик

> Ты про это?


нет ... современый фильм...там одна из актрис Катрин Денёв..и ещё несколько очееень популярных. Ещё все переживали что они а съёмках перессоряться...так как все звёзды.

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/580/
вот - "8 женщин"
http://search.photo.qip.ru/?v=1&a=1&...from=searchqip

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Наталюшка,
юбилярам- баньщикам можно сделать и так ( второй вариант):
 (Юбиляра просят подойти к импровизированной шайке, которая сделана из двух обручей, обтянутых тканью. Высота шайки – по пояс юбилярше.)

Ты расслабься, улыбнись, поудобнее садись,

на тебя сейчас накину белую простынку,

чтоб потела хорошо, я прикрою спинку.

(На юб. надевают прямоугольный кусок ткани с вырезом для головы. С одной стороны ткань без рисунка, с другой изображена «распаренная» женская фигура с прилипшими банными листьями. Юбилярше дают веник.)
Для тебя сейчас споём песенку простую,

____, нас скорей потешь, веничком балуясь.

Звучит фонограмма «Русская баня»,  выступающий поет:

Ах баня, баня, баня,

Березовый ты жар!

Ах, баня, баня, баня,

Парочку я поддам.

Ах ___,___,___,

Ты веничек возьми.

Попарь и грудь, и плечи,

По спинке похлещи!

Г.Г. Оля тело похлестала, Оля плечи ублажала…

Пот теперь пора смывать –

В шайку будем окунать.

Только уговор такой: нырять вместе с головой.

Как три раза окунешься, вновь за веничек возьмешься.

И под музыку опять будешь ты себя хлестать.

Ну, а мы считаем: раз! Окунулась ___ в таз.

(Юбилярша приседает, а гости удерживают простыню. Поднимаясь, юб. вновь просовывает голову в отверстие) Два!

И в третий раз ныряй, Листья поскорей смывай.

(Когда юб. приседает третий раз, простыню поворачивают рисунком вперед.)

Веничком себя хлещи, в бане кайф всегда лови.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Наталюшка,
http://*********org/97458.jpg

фото с баней,не очень правдо удачное, там покрывало ,о котором я писала выше

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Ларико-2009*,
 Пока  интересной картинки не нашла.....
Вот, есть такая, здесь пять девушек. Можно в красивую рамочку отфотошопить.....
Если нравится, сброшу по скайпу в слоях,в хорошем качестве.


Но,думаю, надо еще порыться, только попозже.....
Попробуй, по поисковику...шаблоны,фотоклипарты.......

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ларико-2009*,

Наример, что-то историческое, красивое поискать, или в какой-то тематике

----------


## Ларико

Всем большое спасибо! Люда Пухова и Юля Приветик1999!!!!! Огроменное! Лена Медведик, спасибо за идеи! Завтра соберемся в штаб-квартире и будем решать! Благодарю.

----------


## Li-ONa

> Наверное, у нас разные заказчики.


Заказчики они вообще, люди разные:biggrin: мне вот предстоит в эту субботу свадьбу проводить, молодые на встрече попросили провести конкурсы.....все из раздела "конкурсы которые НЕ НАДО проводить" Невеста просто умирала со смеху рассказывая о катании яиц через штанину, танце на газетке и т.п. Надо же, вкусы разные бывают, я конечно их отговорила, просто не буду же я на каждый момент говорить, что ЭТО молодые попросили, впечатление о моей работе такие конкурсы точно испортят :Aga:  думаю что то интересное хулиганистое провести :Vah:  пока в раздумьях, предыдущие свадьбы очень очень   красивые были, без явного озорства:tongue:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ПУХОВА*,
Люда, да я ведь сама  не любитель пошлости на банкетах. Это просто по поводу фотографий, которые сегодня принесли, порассуждала:smile:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ребятушки у кого есть звук-СВИСТ- нужен для озвучки соловья- разбойника...(в садик)  в инете полазила-не то- то слишком тихий, то милицейский, то птичий выскакивает:eek::wink: может есть у кого? благодарю заранее!Юля
__________________

----------


## tanu_sha

*Курица*,
 А еще можно рассказать что таможня на самом деле упоминается еще в былинах датированных надцатым годом нашей эры...



*На старорусской таможне* 
(эта сказка не подойдет, но может и натолкнет на какие-нибудь мысли:rolleyes:)
Илья Муромец уставился на огромный валун, выросший прямо на распутье и стал читать написанное на нём по слогам: "Тут был Добрыня", "Горыныч жжот", "На право пойдёшь - коня потеряешь". Муромец оглянулся, но не увидев никакого коня, облегчённо вздохнул. Дальше надпись гласила: "Налево пойдешь - голову потеряешь" - здесь богатырь почесал затылок и призадумался.
- Али заблудился, добрый молодец? - раздался из-за спины удалой голос.
Илья Муромец обернулся и обнаружил перед собой невысокого, но крепко сбитого молодца в милицейской форме.
Сержант Соловьев, Черниговская таможня, - козырнул молодец. Какова цель визита в славный град Чернигов?
- Землю русскую от нечисти избавить!
- Понятно... еще один скинхед.
- Змея изловить трёхголового, да соловья-разбойника изувечить!
- Соловья, говоришь?! Змея трёхголового, говоришь?! Наркотиками, значит, балуемся...
- А ну-ка покажи документики, служивый. Так, так... Богатырь, говоришь, из Мурома? Декларировать что имеется? Не "чаво", а карманы, говорю, выверни. А что это за пакетик с травой сушеной? Приворотное зелье? Так и запишем - два килограмма марихуаны. Также имеется агитационная литература в виде брошюр: "Киевская Русь для киевских русских", "Как правильно изрубить трёхголового змея - инструкция для чайников" и "Одна голова хорошо - а три плохо"... Также в наличии меч булатный, одна шутка; булава, одна штука; лук, колчан со стрелами, кольчуга... Разрешение на ношение оружия имеется? Я так и знал. Эх, придётся мне тебя, служивый, задержать до выяснения обстоятельств.
- Да пошёл ты к растакой матери, - буркнул Илья Муромец, развернулся и пошёл назад.
- Стоять! Назад пойдёшь - голову потеряешь! Голос сержанта зазвенел сталью и Муромец замер.
- Шаг в сторону считается побегом, прыжок на месте - провокацией.
Пара наручников защёлкнулась на богатырских запястьях.
- Мне бы змея надобно изловить... Землю русскую от нечисти... - бубнил Илья Муромец, уткнувшись лицом в дорожную пыль.
- От нечисти, говоришь, очистить? Ну это мы еще посмотрим - кто из нас нечисть! - С этими словами коренастый таможенник скинул фуражку, расправил плечи и засвистел во весь соловьиный свист.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Не позволю.
> Не чувствую вообще. Люблю красоту и эстетику.
> Особенно-если свадьба или взрослый юбилей.
> Валом других конкурсов и реквизита!


Людмила, а озвучить нельзя? :rolleyes:... Что к примеру на свадьбах... юбилеях... какие конкурсы ты проводишь?

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша *Курочка и Януська*!
 Вчера вы меня просили о кричалке для своих таможенников...
 Как-то не ложилась она у меня сразу... 
 Но ,хоть и с  трудом, но  сегодня все же родила...

*Таможня дает добро!*

Много праздников есть на свете
Давно известно на нашей планете
И от души у нас отлегло,-
*Таможня даёт добро!*

Забыв о работе ,хлопотах и буднях
Мы расслабляться сегодня будем
И в голове у нас только одно,-
*Таможня даёт добро!*

Зима на дворе, впереди Новый год
И Дед мороз почти у ворот,
А снеговик поправляет ведро
*Таможня даёт добро!*

Ведь мы ж на работе,как на границе
Вот потому и серьёзные лица
Сейчас от улыбок - скулы свело
*Таможня даёт добро!*

И кризис для нас совсем не помеха
Здесь танцевать в море смеха
Праздник в разгаре у нас всё равно 
*Таможня даёт добро!*

Наш коллектив, безусловно, приличный
И веселиться умеет отлично
Чудесно сегодня все быть должно 
*Таможня даёт добро!*

За праздником будни , увы наступают
Зарплату надеюсь нам поднимают
Купюры бумажные и серебро
*Таможня даёт добро!*:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ребятушки у кого есть звук-СВИСТ- нужен для озвучки соловья- разбойника...(в садик)  в инете полазила-не то- то слишком тихий, то милицейский, то птичий выскакивает:eek::wink: может есть у кого? благодарю заранее!Юля


Юль... видно плохо искала :rolleyes:... Я вот полазил  :Ha: ... скачал мультик  :Aga:  и вырезал тебе свист :wink::biggrin: 1. Свист Соловья-разбойника.mp3 (1.1 МБ).... Воть сюда выкладываю: http://files.mail.ru/9H7UGQ

Успехов  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Я уже столько выложила на форуме фотографий и комментариев к ним, столько конкурсов, что даже удивительно звучит такой вопрос от Вас:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> *ПИГМАЛИОН*,
>  Я уже столько выложила на форуме фотографий и комментариев к ним, столько конкурсов, что даже удивительно звучит такой вопрос от Вас:biggrin:


Ох.... тут все читать - не перечитать.... :rolleyes: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,скажите,реально провести новогодний корпоратив,без упоминания Деда Мороза,Снегурочки,Тигра, " так чисто поржать!" ?

----------


## Светик---

2010 год по восточному календарю будет годом Белого Тигра- новый год лучше встречать в новой одежде;
- привлечь удачу помогут такие материалы, как хлопок, лен, шелк, кожа и мех;
- Тигр – известный ценитель изысканной парфюмерии, причем для праздничной ночи стоит выбрать новый аромат;
- приветствуются вечерние платья, классические костюмы с романтическими деталями, смокинги.
При выборе наряда имейте в виду, что в ночь встречи года Тигра особенно хороши:
- черно-белая гамма;
-золотистые и серебристые тона;
- фиолетовый, темно-синий и голубой цвета;
- однотонные наряды с полосатыми аксессуарами.
Тигр питает слабость к сферическим формам. А потому обратить особое внимание стоит на наряды в горошек, а, выбирая украшения, предпочесть круглые бусы; подойдут также серьги-кольца. Имейте в виду, что Тигр отдает предпочтение натуральным материалам. Хороши для встречи Нового года украшения из камней, золота и серебра, меди, платины. При этом сочетать более двух металлов нежелательно.
Составляя меню, включите в него блюда японской или китайской кухни. Тигр обожает хорошую кухню, и для того, чтобы заручиться его покровительством, вам придется позаботиться о том, чтобы все было с пылу с жару и вкусно пахло. Желательно, чтобы на столе был рис с любыми специями и приправами: их Тигр чрезвычайно любит. Необходимы и горячие, и холодные закуски, причем ставить их на стол следует одновременно. Мясо и морепродукты пусть присутствуют в равных пропорциях, но главное - в горячем виде. Хит застолья - крепкие напитки и фрукты в горячей карамели, разогретом вине с пряностями.
В предпраздничных хлопотах не забудьте о том, что на столе должны быть:
- приборы, подносы, подсвечники или рюмки из серебра;
- желтые, пурпурные или полосатые свечи;
- блюда из картофеля, свеклы, моркови, томатов;
- поджаренный арахис;
- апельсиновый и мандариновый соки;
- напитки желтых, красных и янтарных тонов;
- разнообразные металлические украшения, изделия из металлокерамики;
- яркая атласная ленточка (ею можно перевязать хлебницу или солонку).

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Гвиола*,
 Ага, сказка " 12 месяцев" с конкурсами по выбору Мачехи, падчерицы, Папы, Принцессы и т.д
:smile:
или ретро -стиль " Голубой огонек",

----------


## Гвиола

*ПУХОВА*, Людочка, ты прикольнулась?
 после этого меня  саму пошлют искать подснежники, причем как минимум в Магадан!

----------


## optimistka17

> Ох.... тут все читать - не перечитать....


 Так тебе вслух почитать? Самому лень?
 Нет, ну это ж надо уметь так ...
 Возьми , Пухова , на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой свой материал перешерсти и повторно ,специально для лодыря выложи...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*optimistka17*,
 ДА НЕТ. все гораздо проще. Просто просмотреть все мои сообщения....:biggrin:
Все нормально, ведь здесь так много материалов в разных темах...

*Гвиола*,
 Нет, не прикольнулась... можно и такие темы взять...ты же просила "чисто поржать"
Можно ого-как интересно замутить....
А вообще, моя мечта Новогодняя вечеринка в стиле " Зима в Раю".
Представь-дресс-код-   все бело-розово-голубое и воздушно-пушистое...
Ангелы, Купидончики,Боги и Богини, Валентинки, Снежинки и т.д... красота:rolleyes:

----------


## lamod

> Ребята,скажите,реально провести новогодний корпоратив,без упоминания Деда Мороза,Снегурочки,Тигра, " так чисто поржать!" ?


Наташа,всегда проводим без ДМ, в прошлый НГ было 2 снегурочки- угорали сильно! Коллектив почти весь женский, и ДМ-тетка смотрится убого, на мой взгляд.Вот только в этом году собираемся искать тигра и найти его только последним номером.

----------


## evgeda

Добрый вечер! Девочки,очень нужна ваша помощь.(сразу прошу прощения,если не в той теме).Я выкладывала в тему "Юбилеи" КЛЯТВУ ПЕНСИОНЕРА - два вида. Подруга попросила текст этой клятвы,а я у себя не могу найти. НЕ могли бы мне скинуть ее на почту(я сама не могу пока войти в эту тему).Заранее спасибо!

----------


## syaonka

Люди! 
Опять к вам за помощью!
У моей тёти скоро юбилей! Очень хочу САМА Сделать ей слайд -шоу или как  ещё называют?(с памятью плохо, сплю уже)
Подскажите,это очень трудно и как это делается?Пожалуйста!

----------


## Super Light

Ирина, если вы имеете в виду в какой программе, то это обыкновенный офисный PowerPoint 2007 или 2003, там надо только вставить фото, слова и наложить музыку и вуаля :smile:

----------


## Суперстар

*evgeda*,
 Евгения, сообщение тебе отправила

----------


## Ларико

*syaonka*,
 Ира! Я тут на днях сама первый раз сделала слайд-шоу! И при чем совсем неплохо для первого раза. Но спасибо Тане Колесо и Свете Масяне за подсказки. Я попсиховала даже немного. Но там все оказалось проще чем я ожидала. Работала в самой простой пока PowerPoint . Попробуй! Тебе даже понравится! У меня самым трудным местом оказались надписи на кадрах!:biggrin: Не знала как их убирать. Думала ноутбук раздолблю! Но когда увидела как, долго смеялась. Так что удачи тебе!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Очень хочу САМА Сделать ей слайд -шоу или как  ещё называют?(с памятью плохо, сплю уже)


Лушче не начинать с такой простой, как 


> PowerPoint


чуть сложней-ПРОшоу, зато насколько эффектов больше!!! (имхо)Я с помощью Леночки(Kley) за 1 консультацию первые навыки получила...Я-которая из техники-самое большое с чем справлялась-с...ручной мясорубкой.Так что-Иринка-глаза боятся-руки делают!!!:smile:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*syaonka*,
Качай сразу ПроШоу.И красивее получается и не труднее практически.Я тоже училась недавно.Довольно все доступно, только задолбала всем вопросами.Попробуй, классно! Понравится обязательно!.Галчонок за три дня освоила и такой шедевр сваяла! У меня слюнки текли

----------


## shoymama

> Ребята,скажите,реально провести новогодний корпоратив,без упоминания Деда Мороза,Снегурочки,Тигра, " так чисто поржать!" ?


Ну, если поржать, я бы поржала с мороженым в руке. Сделай праздник мороженого под каким-нить чудным названием.и прикалывайся. А от мороженого - разные направления можно проложить: хоть к эскимосам, хать к морозу и снежнойокоролеве, хоть к сладостям... 
Что за нородец-то гуляет?

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*, братва! Представила их в роли ангелочков ( как Люда Пухова предложила) действительно,чисто поржать! Вопрос кому?
Люди интеллектом не обременены! Конкурсы чтоб " по-любому", танцы "тока наши".

----------


## selenka07

[QUOTE=VETER NAMERENJA;2521284]Заказ сделать слайд-фильм на день рождения мужчины 30 с небольшим лет. Хочу спросить у вас подсказки по музыкальному сопровождению. Хотят, чтобы фильм с юмором был. Фильм от друзей и фотографии все довольно весёлые с друзьями. В основном  на природе, рыбалка, отдых в сауне, праздники всякие, где герой фильма в каких только образах не присутствует, начиная от бога до бабы ёжки и снегурочки. Нужна и песня с юмором, может с друзьями, может про жизнь замечательную  Это одно.
А второе, посмотрела на фото, народ такой весёлый, сами себе праздники устраивают, и на даче, и на берегу реки в палатках, и дома. И везде сценки ставят, переодевалки в костюмы. Но.... Банан из брюк, апельсины через штанины, отжимание с завязанными глазами над портретом девушки....:biggrin: При этом так весело, так им нравится.... Никто не говорит фииииии...... Это я сейчас насчёт трусов прочла и мысли пришли. Ну любит наш народ, который не из высшего общества, пошленькие штучки, никуда мы от этого не денемся. А люди нормальные, бывшие военные. Вот написала не из высшего общества. Смешно стало. Хотела исправить. Да не буду. Высшее общество тоже понятие ТАКОЕЕЕЕЕ.... Звёзды не такие штучки выделывают перед экраном на весь мир. это высшее общество?
Ой, а вопрос о помощи в музыке остаётся в силе :biggrin:

о музыке не подскажу, а может, сделать по частям, например :1 часть марльезонского балета (из кинофильма "любовь и голуби"), а музичку под фото: типа "а тому ли я дала...обещание любить" - для женщины, а для мужчины - "я шоколадный заяц...". Если так весело проводят время, фотки должны быть забойные. А вот фон... Мы делали коллеге на 55 лет, брали песню Зиброва "День народження є у кожного" (по-русски "Есть у каждого деньрождения"). Хорошая музычка, лирическая. 1 часть была о молодости, без приколов - звучала со словами, а потом пустили вместо подписей киноперлы и нарезки музыки, там была минусовка приглушенная этой же песни. Если надо, поищу, где-то было

----------


## Jenik25

> Заказ сделать слайд-фильм на день рождения мужчины 30 с небольшим лет. Хочу спросить у вас подсказки по музыкальному сопровождению. Хотят, чтобы фильм с юмором был. Фильм от друзей и фотографии все довольно весёлые с друзьями. В основном на природе, рыбалка, отдых в сауне, праздники всякие, где герой фильма в каких только образах не присутствует, начиная от бога до бабы ёжки и снегурочки. Нужна и песня с юмором, может с друзьями, может про жизнь замечательную Это одно.


Ирина, раз там есть фотографии у реки на природе, мне пришла в голову песня из фильма шуточная "Ух ты, мы вышли из бухты" и там про девушек есть слова и про друзей сама песня. У нас как-то гуляли военные, они без ума от этой песни, 8 раз заказывали.

Можно взять припев "Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы жить, с нашим атаманом не приходится тужить" - это для момента фото конкурсов их излюбленных.

Где он с друзьями песня "За друзей, за друзей поднимаю бокал, эх, братишка налей, эх братан подыграй" поёт Черняков

Ещё можно, но грусноватая Любэ "Ребята с нашего двора"

Для части веселья ещё подходит песня Весёлых ребят "Бродячие артисты" Мы бродячие артисты, мы в дороге день за днём... Мы великие таланты, но понятны и просты...
Всё это есть, могу выслать, если надо...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> брали песню Зиброва "День народження є у кожного" (по-русски "Есть у каждого деньрождения"). Хорошая музычка, лирическая. 1 часть


Спасибо, верю, что замечательная и красивая песня. Но я в России живу и не поймут мои заказчики. :flower: 

*Jenik25*,
Женя. хорошие песни. А вот Любо, братцы любо, сейчас поищу. Думаю. на какие-то моменты хорошо ляжет. :Ok:

----------


## selenka07

[QUOTE=VETER NAMERENJA;2522439]а вот сайт - киноперлы, мы отсюда брали, по ходу подбирали фото, главное, чтоб неожиданно и всеми узнаваемо. http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/
и здесь: http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showthread.php?t=2480.

Может, этого добра у вас достаточно.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Так тебе вслух почитать? Самому лень?
> Нет, ну это ж надо уметь так ...
> Возьми , Пухова , на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой свой материал перешерсти и повторно ,специально для лодыря выложи...


А вы, Людмила.... шутки разучились понимать!??? :redface::biggrin: Прекрасно знаю материалы Люды Пуховой!  :Ok: 
Всего доброго!  :flower:

----------


## syaonka

*Super Light*,
*Ларико-2009*,
*Курица*,
 Спасибо , дорогие! Побежала программу скачивать! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> Качай сразу ПроШоу.И красивее получается и не труднее практически.Я тоже училась недавно.Довольно все доступно, только задолбала всем вопросами.Попробуй, классно!


Можно , если что, я тоже с вопросами к вам?

----------


## syaonka

> Можно , если что, я тоже с вопросами к вам?


Ну вот они и возникли, эти вопросы! :Aga: 
Кто-нибудь , откликнитесь в личку! Подскажите, как работать с программой!

----------


## Медведик

> " Зима в Раю"


В этом году наряду с остальными вариантами предлагала и "Райское наслаждение". Но увы...никто из клиентов не заинтересовался....а мне тааак близка эта тема, вынашиваю уже второй год.

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот они и возникли, эти вопросы!
> Кто-нибудь , откликнитесь в личку! Подскажите, как работать с программой!


Иринка, пост 3076 тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=75784&page=206
Спасибо Марине * bycmarina!*

Еще от Иры-ВЕТЕР ссылочка: 
*Почитайте вот здесь. Может найдёте что-то* http://www.teosofia.ru/proshow_produ....php?f=11&t=16

----------


## syaonka

*Курица*,
 Танюша! Спасибо! Палочка-выручалочка!

----------


## Медведик

*syaonka*,
Ириш...что именно тебе нужно разъяснить??? Я не спец ...но элементарные вещи в ПРОШОУ немного поняла.

----------


## Елена 73

*Вишенка-Владимир*,




Привет , я уже написала свой сценарий и могу поделиться планчиком, у меня 150 человек, 200 это чуть побольше и  думаю все у Вас получиться! Удачи!
          Cценарный план Нового  2010 года
  1. Добрый вечер дамы и господа!  
Добрый вечер! А наш вечер сегодня действительно добрый, по-зимнему сказочный и неповторимый.
2.Уважаемые дамы и господа!  По вашим радостным лицам и игривому настроению, я вижу - вы хорошо подготовились к Новогоднему вечеру….
       -    Каждому столику по одному шарику по маркеру. Пока звучит музыка, вам нужно оставить на воздушном шаре свой автограф.
      -     Давайте, друзья, по старой, доброй традиции, проводим старый 2009 год, проводим его со всеми почестями и пожелаем уходящему году всего самого хорошего….(Минутка радостных событий уходящего года)
3. Открытое обращение Деда Мороза :
   - Дамы и господа случилось страшное горе! В связи с инфляцией,    спекуляцией, и кое-какими  кризисными штучками наступление  нового 2010 года отменяется! …(Аукцион «Без чего невозможна встреча Нового года.»)
4.Скоро в двери  к нам войдет Новый год! Все печали унесет Новый год!
     -   И это произойдет  только в том случае если мы расположим к себе  год 2010 Год Металлического Тигра!.... (Шуточный гороскоп, Новогодняя кричалка, танец змейкой – Хвост Тигра )
5. В предверии Нового года 
-  Согласно поверью, есть минуты, когда пожелания, выраженные вслух, исполняются….
  Музыкальная пауза
6.Наконец и Новый год Настал на всей планете
Его с волнением ждал народ  и взрослые и дети
Звучит Восточная мелодия
А в Турции другая жизнь там солнце припекает,
Там во дворце совсем один Султан опять скучает.
Выходит Султан отмахивается от танцовщиц
Восточный танец  (шоу-балет Антре)….
7. Конкурс султан 
Музыкальная пауза
9. Выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки -ведущей . 
Ну, а теперь пришло время позвать Деда Мороза и Снегурочку:  
В зал, отдуваясь, вваливается Дед Мороз,
который опирается на ведущую…
-Я желаю чтоб народ забубенил хоровод! 
А хоровод должен станцевать народ, ( Поем в лесу родилась елочка)
- Правда поют гости хорошо, но должна сказать, что нынче у народа хороводы уж не в моде, моден танец паровоз.
- Все мы в с вами паровозы , а за столиком вагоны. У кого длинней состав тот и молодец, Громче музыка играет, паровозик отъезжает!
- Песню спели и плясали замечательно, но куда же я попал, я хочу на карнавал, чтобы все в костюмах, масках, чтоб ни жизнь была, а сказка.
Музыкальная пауза
10.   Блок в  застолье 
Год Тигра к нам, друзья, спешит.
Весёлый, солнечный! И новый!
И праздник головы кружИт
И превращает в рифму слово!
(Загадки и тост от Деда Мороза)

11. Игровой блок от Деда Мороза и снегурочки
Снегурочка:
А теперь пришла пора, выйти всем из-за стола,
Поразмяться, порезвиться, от души повеселиться
Набираем команду Деда Мороза и Снегурочки 
Игровой блок от Деда Мороза и снегурочки набирают себе команды из 5-10(наверное можно и больше),4 командных конкурса  
  Музыкальная пауза
12 Волшебная шляпа
13.Банкетная пауза
С новым годом поздравляем, счастья радости желаем
Всем, кто холост пожениться, всем, кто в ссоре помириться….
14. Зимняя сказка
Сказка на Новый год. 
Музыкальная пауза

15.	Финал
Поздравляем  с Новым 2010 годом .Желаем много радости, улыбок, песен
Пусть каждый месяц день и час принесут вам все самое хорошее, доброе!
Пусть за суровой метелью придет к нам весна ручьистая Пусть за у*****й работой придет  большой успех…..
А потом снова закружится снежная карусель, заискрятся огни елок, и мы снова скажем друг другу «С Новым годом, с Новым счастьем!»
А так и будет! Так пусть же сбываются все ваши мечты и желания ! С Новым годом!

----------


## Kley

> Подскажите, как работать с программой!


Ира, чем смогу помогу.:smile:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Люди! 
> Опять к вам за помощью!
> У моей тёти скоро юбилей! Очень хочу САМА Сделать ей слайд -шоу или как  ещё называют?(с памятью плохо, сплю уже)
> Подскажите,это очень трудно и как это делается?Пожалуйста!


syaonka, в прошлом году познакомилась с программой 3d album...  :Ok: Очень понравились эффекты, которые там есть. Там все просто - Скидываешь фотографии в папочку, сортируешь, выбираешь эффект. Вот только не помню как пережимать файл в видео. И как я потом разные темы объединяла.:rolleyes:
тут вот есть кратенькое пояснение
http://www.3dnews.ru/software/3d_album/
Я скачивала в инете, ломанную. С глюком :Vah:  - примерно через месяц программа переставала работать, но переустановка помогала :Aga:

----------


## pavluk

> Cценарный план Нового  2010 года


Лена, а как ваш сценарий называется?:rolleyes:

----------


## syaonka

> Ириш...что именно тебе нужно разъяснить??? Я не спец ...но элементарные вещи в ПРОШОУ немного поняла.
> __________________


Лена! Я его открыла и всёПрограмма на английском и я не знаю даже с чего начинать!

----------


## Медведик

> на английском


нужно русифицировать. 
Перетягивай нужные фото и картинки, нажимай на каждый кадр, выбирай нужный эффект во вкладке "стиль слайда", затем выбирай нужный переход, выставляй временной таймер, добавляй музыку и сохраняй.

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет!!! я ещё совсем новичок, и немного заблудилась. Очень нуждаюсь в вашей помощи!!! Уважаемые коллеги помогите у нашей вокальной группы эстрадной песни куда входит 3 человека (им немного за 30),  юбилей 15 лет, очень нужна идея парного конферанса молодёжного, парень и девушка, а если есть уже какие то наработки буду очень благодарна если скинете. Заранее за всё спасибо!!!! Очень жду Вашей помощи!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Если *15 лет эстрадной группе*, то значит будет *праздничный концерт*. Где будет петь и группа, и почетные гости...
 Как можно написать конферанс, если неизвестен ни репертуар, ни  кто из гостей будет выступать и с чем...
 Сначала определись с тем, что же у вас будет...

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Всем добрый вечер! :smile:
Вчера, я подписала себе,  даже не знаю какой приговор! Но осознание оного дошло до меня сегодня, а что будет завтра,  не знаю…. Но я не из тех,  кто легко сдается!!!  Ну ладно, нытье в сторону!!! 
 Я согласилась  провести корпоратив  :Vah: ( без опыта проведения )  в службе племенного животноводства (на самом высоком уровне, солидные дяди и тети, 45-60 лет)!!! Но когда стала рыться, то обнаружила (А может,  не обнаружила?), что  по теме животноводства материала нет!  :Vah:  Девочки, дорогие  мои, и мальчики, может что-то подобное вам доводилось проводить??? Буду рада любым  материалам, советам, идеям. Хорошо, что у меня еще есть целых  7 дней!
Радует то, что это юбилей этой службы, и будут большие чины, а им то палец в рот не клади, речи говорить умеют, но … артистов им не нать, дайте им … другую стать!!! Т. е. хотят,  чтобы я их развлекала.   Сейчас собираю любой, различный материал, буду рада всему!!!

----------


## Ponj29

А разве нужно так замарачиваться на том, что они животноводы? Ведь они хотят отдохнуть, даже артисты им не нужны! Так и пусть играют. Это мое мнение, мне бы не хотелось на своем профессиональном празднике получать какие-то шуточные звание связанные с моей работой или бороться за эти звания в игре. Хотелось бы показаться своим коллегам с другой стороны. Да и просто поиграть и отдохнуть

----------


## Megatoi

НУ НАПРИМЕР  КОНКУРС.....РАЗ ОНИ ЖИВОТНОВОДЫ,ЗНАЧИТ ОНИ ЗАГОТАВЛИВАЮТ ДЛЯ ЖИВОТНЫХ КОРМ...ДЕЛИМ ИХ НА ДВЕ КОМАНДЫ(ПО КАКИМ ПРИОРИТЕТАМ ИХ ПОДЕЛИТЬ ЭТО НАДО У НИХ УЗНАТЬ) ДАЁМ ИМ МЯЧ,ПОХОЖИЙ НА АРБУЗ(ТАКИЕ ПРОДАЮТ) И ГОВОРИМ..ДАЁШЬ ПЯТИЛЕТКУ ЗА ДЕНЬ ПО ЗАГОТОВКЕ КОРМОВ!команды стоят параллельно друг другу ,в командах люди в затылочек..передаём мяч по верху до конца из рук в руки и возвращаем по низу(ножки пошире) и так три раза..тупо на скорость..заводит :Aga:

----------


## svetlana41166

Девочки и Мальчики!!! Помогите!!! Где-то на форуме была очень простая программа работы с музыкой...."отрезать,вырезать,замедлить и т.д.....кинте ссылочку....Спасибо!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

> А разве нужно так замарачиваться на том, что они животноводы? Ведь они хотят отдохнуть, даже артисты им не нужны! Так и пусть играют. Это мое мнение, мне бы не хотелось на своем профессиональном празднике получать какие-то шуточные звание связанные с моей работой или бороться за эти звания в игре. Хотелось бы показаться своим коллегам с другой стороны. Да и просто поиграть и отдохнуть


В том то и дело, все должно выглядеть пафосно, даже министр будет. 

Нормально будет, если я сначала дам краткое резюме...потом гости должны отгадать кто это из гостей...а потом предоставить слово выступающему??? Ну очень уважаемые люди, с кучей регалий!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> согласилась провести корпоратив ( без опыта проведения ) в службе племенного животноводства (на самом высоком уровне, солидные дяди и тети, 45-60 лет)!!! Но когда стала рыться, то обнаружила (А может, не обнаружила?), что по теме животноводства материала нет!


-корпоратив, я так понимаю, новогодний, да?
пусть песенку "В лесу родилась ёлочка" споют в образе разных животных,- пробекают, промекают, пролают,... То есть без слов, одними звуками...
- в прошлом году Ира Ветерок показывала нам игру( да не просто показывала, а мы все в нее играли, а повторение было в Крыму), где раздавались карточки визиточного плана с картинками 4 разных животных. Каждая группа должна была собраться вместе  только походкой и движениями показывая кто есть кто. А затем по очереди показать танец. Тут много значения имеет музыка.  Например для оленей- Мы поедем, мы помчимся, на ОЛЕНЯХ утром ранним...А для белых медведей- Где-то на белом свете...
- Подобрать музыкальную подборку для Угадай мелодии . Но только из тех песен, где встречаются животные,- пусть угадывают о ком песенка поётся.
-Влюблённые животные.вызвать несколько пар. Дать какие-то элементы костюмов. Пусть показывают моменты знакомства, заигрывания и объяснения в любви. В финале- парад  под муз из "В мире животных"
- Коллективная рисовалка,- нарисовать животное неизвестной породы. Пусть рисуют по очереди. Но последовательность называем не по порядку. Например хвост, уши, лапы, шея, туловище, глаза, рот,голова..
-помнится проводила и такой конкурс. Станцевать под одну и туже музыку, а именно , под Танец маленьких утят , но в разных образах,- как слоники, как обезьянки и т.д.
Есть еще розыгрыш с животными, когда всем говорится, что надо встать в круг и взяться за руки и вам ведущий на ухо скажет слово(животное) , а потом, когда будет перечислять животных, то услышав своего зверя вы резко присаживаетесь,  а соседи слева и справа будут пытаться вас удержать( не давать сесть). Прикол в том, что люди думают, что им скажут разные животные, а на самом деле- называют всем одного...  и когда это животное названо, то все резко садятся, чуть на падая на пол...

 Вообще, обратись к Лене Лучик Дон Она не так давно проводила корпоратив и тоже искала материал о жвотных...

----------


## ZABAWA

> -корпоратив, я так понимаю, новогодний, да?
> пусть песенку "В лесу родилась ёлочка" споют в образе разных животных,- пробекают, промекают, пролают,... То есть без слов, одними звуками...
> - в прошлом году Ира Ветерок показывала нам игру( да не просто показывала, а мы все в нее играли, а повторение было в Крыму), где раздавались карточки визиточного плана с картинками 4 разных животных. Каждая группа должна была собраться вместе  только походкой и движениями показывая кто есть кто. А затем по очереди показать танец. Тут много значения имеет музыка.  Например для оленей- Мы поедем, мы помчимся, на ОЛЕНЯХ утром ранним...А для белых медведей- Где-то на белом свете...
> - Подобрать музыкальную подборку для Угадай мелодии . Но только из тех песен, где встречаются животные,- пусть угадывают о ком песенка поётся.
> -Влюблённые животные.вызвать несколько пар. Дать какие-то элементы костюмов. Пусть показывают моменты знакомства, заигрывания и объяснения в любви. В финале- парад  под муз из "В мире животных"
> - Коллективная рисовалка,- нарисовать животное неизвестной породы. Пусть рисуют по очереди. Но последовательность называем не по порядку. Например хвост, уши, лапы, шея, туловище, глаза, рот,голова..
> -помнится проводила и такой конкурс. Станцевать под одну и туже музыку, а именно , под Танец маленьких утят , но в разных образах,- как слоники, как обезьянки и т.д.
> Есть еще розыгрыш с животными, когда всем говорится, что надо встать в круг и взяться за руки и вам ведущий на ухо скажет слово(животное) , а потом, когда будет перечислять животных, то услышав своего зверя вы резко присаживаетесь,  а соседи слева и справа будут пытаться вас удержать( не давать сесть). Прикол в том, что люди думают, что им скажут разные животные, а на самом деле- называют всем одного...  и когда это животное названо, то все резко садятся, чуть на падая на пол...
> 
>  Вообще, обратись к Лене Лучик Дон Она не так давно проводила корпоратив и тоже искала материал о жвотных...


Дорогая Людмила, а у вас нет кричалки ко дню Чекиста, но очень нравятся мне ваши кричалки

----------


## Varvara

> Девочки и Мальчики!!! Помогите!!! Где-то на форуме была очень простая программа работы с музыкой...."отрезать,вырезать,замедлить и т.д.....кинте ссылочку....Спасибо!!!
> __________________


Это было в *ПРИЕМНОМ ПУНКТЕ ДЛЯ СТАРИЧКОВ-НОВИЧКОВ* пост  268 и 269 от Порубовых. :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

> Дорогая Людмила, а у вас нет кричалки ко дню Чекиста,


чё, уже и такой праздник придумали?  :Vah: Писец просто!:cool:


Если стал ты чекистом вдруг,
Значит Володя Путин - твой друг! :Ha: :kuku

----------


## Лучик Дон

*Люда,* я уже здесь. :smile:
*Татьяна_Gold*, полностью поддерживаю девочек, что не стоит заморачиваться и делать только по профессии праздник. Да, должен быть " уклон", а всё остальное - всего понемножку, чтобы было легко, динамично, интересно.
Я люблю делать Перестроения по буквам ( какое-нибудь длинное слово, связанное с их профессией). И пусть составляют маленькие слова, да на скорость ( можно взять 2 команды, у всех одинаковый набор букв). Люблю делать " Вкусное слово" - это я перефразирую " Сладкую фамилию" *Люды Пуховой*  :flower: . Пусть купят на каждую букву слова, вкусняшку и гости угадывают. Кто угадал- забрал.
Угадай мелодию - обязательно! Можно с живыми кнопочками. Сразу приходят песни: " Когда я стану кошкой", " Я на солнышке лежу", " Брадобрей", " Песенка о медведях", и др. Много песен можно найти из мультиков. Причём, можно, чтобы по мелодии угадывали, а можно включить плюс, но в момент, когда звучит о животном - обрезать или заглушить, пусть  угадывают.
Дерзай и всё получится, если что, стучи в личку, чем смогу - помогу.

----------


## ZABAWA

> чё, уже и такой праздник придумали? Писец просто!:cool:
> 
> 
> Если стал ты чекистом вдруг,
> Значит Володя Путин - твой друг!:kuku


Я  им  уже  третий   год  провожу,  и не  разу  не  задумывалась,  а  есть  ли  праздник   такой,  он  есть  или  нет?

----------


## skomorox

*ZABAWA*,




> а есть ли праздник такой, он есть или нет?



при мне не было!

----------


## Волшебники

Форумчане, во времена СССР был популярен напиток портвейн *777*. А сейчас есть такой? Или каким другим напитком можно заменить? Нужно на приз. 

Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## ZABAWA

> Форумчане, во времена СССР был популярен напиток портвейн *777*. А сейчас есть такой? Или каким другим напитком можно заменить? Нужно на приз. 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста.


Есть,  видела  у  хачиков  на  оптовках,   в  магазинх  не  видела

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *ZABAWA*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> при мне не было!



ВЫ   не  из   рода  Романовых,  а то    интересно,  когда  при  мне?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Девочки, дорогие, прошу вашего совета.В теме "Ростовые куклы" долго не ответят.Поэтому спрашиваю здесь.Решила провести новогоднюю компанию так, чтобы вложиться в нее по минимуму.Шью Тигру, ростовую куклу.Как из мультика "Винни-Пух".Но ткань покупать -денег жалко,т.е. мех.Ниже я выставлю фотку.У меня есть вот такой Коток.Если убрать котову голову , сделать голову Тигры из того же меха ( хватит только на голову), то пойдет или нет?Желто-красно-оранжевые Тигры бывают?На детские праздники будет такой Тигра выходить .А на взрослые я на него фрак и цилиндр надену.В общем, туловище этого кота, а голова будет Тигрина.Как вам?

[IMG]http://*********ru/920790m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*syaonka*,
Конечно, чему научилась - все выложу! Ничего не утаю!:biggrin:

----------


## Kley

*myworld7*,
 Аня, мне, кажется замечательно будет :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> а у вас нет кричалки ко дню Чекиста


Не было, теперь есть..

*Отмечаем день чекиста!*

Мы сегодня в этом зале 
 Всех коллег сюда собрали
Не позвать ли баяниста?
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

Тосты , музыка, веселье
Просто чудо- настроенье
 Видно выпили грамм триста,
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

На серьезной мы работе
 Честь, достоинство в почете
Прототипы для артиста
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

Как Дзержинский поступаем
И за правду выступаем
Любим так, чтоб было чисто
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

Расслабляемся мы редко
Знают взрослые и детки
Эх, шампанское искристо
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

Завтра будни наступают
А сегодня все гуляют
Танцевать выходим быстро
 Отмечаем день чекиста!

Хотя, признаюсь, кричалки меня последнее время уже достали...:wink:

----------


## julia2222

> во времена СССР был популярен напиток портвейн *777*. А сейчас есть такой?


Портвейн есть, вот доказательство:

----------


## Элен

*myworld7*,
 классный будет тигрёночек. :Aga:

----------


## Света Д.

МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ ВЫСКАЗЫВАНИЯ К ИНТЕРВЬЮ, КИНЬТЕ В ЛИЧКУ. Не могу скачать с перлодрома

Интервью с гостями.

1гость: Вот у нас гость счастливый такои сидит.Чему это вы так несказано рады?(1-жить хорошо)
ну совсем все прекрасно никогда не бывает наверно? Бывают же непреятности иногда-когда гнев и вредность кипит(2-извените,я почему вредный был....)
Ну,а что бы вы хотели от жизни ещё дополнительного счастья(3-ларису ивановну хочу).
о-о,есть среди нас Лар.ив.?Нет к сожалению,может еще что хочете(4-женские туфли хочу....)

2гость:А теперь вопрос к след.гостю. Как вам нравится сегодняйший вечер?(5-оставь меня старушка...)
Ну может хоть пару слов?(6-слушаи заткнись пожалуста)
Даите хоть совет какои-нибудь что-ли(7-может тебе дать ключи от квартиры...)
Ну ,а по вашему я здесь просто так стою?(8-канаи отсюда редиска)

3гость(ж):Следующая гостя.Ого-довела я парня,успокоить бы надо-может у вас получится(9-мы вас вылечим)
4гость:Ну,а так как у нас сегодня день рож-е, может кто хочет подарки подарить или тост сказать?(10-тост имею...)

5гость ;сам юб.или муж юб-и:А сеичас обратимся к самому юб. Что вы за человек всё таки(11-мужчина хоть куда..или Лучшая женщина в СССР)
Ну,а что вы едите на обед(12. 3 корочки хлеба)
А на ужин если не секрет?(13-опять ты мне эту икру поставила..)

6гость:Как настоящии друг семьи может скажете-они счастливы?(14-живут же люди)
А что можете сказать о жене юб?(15-студентка,комсомолка)

7гость:Юб.или жена юб:О это правда? Сколько достоинств в однои хрупкои даме?(16-подумаешь я ещё и вышивать могу)

8гость:Это похвально,вышивать,штопать,латать,на диване лежать.А вы молодои человек,чем занимаетесь в свободное время.(17-вчера котов душили..)

9гость:Гражданин вам полохо?(18-чего вы меня все время роняете)
Как вам нравится сегодняшнее интервью?(19-я требую продолжение банкета)

10гость:юб.или муж юб: Чтож зададим несколько вопросов самому именинику. Вы с (?) познакимились давно.А вот как ?мужчина как известно первым проявляет внимание.какие слова произнесли вы при знакомстве?
Муж:(20-хочешь большои и чистои любви...)
жена:и что она ответила(21-не надо я вас боюсь)
М:Ну,а как вы все таки ее очаровали?(22-а не хлопнуть ли нам по рюмашке)
Ж:Надеюсь после этих слов вы не устояли?(23-ах это прелестно)
Ж:А,что было дальше?(24-высокие,высокие отношения)

11гости м и ж:А вот у нас интересная гостя сидит,кто вы такая?(25-а я вся такая..)
М:-Это правда?(26-полный аллес капут)
Ж:-Вы хочете что-то ответить?(27-от тебя один дискомфорт)

12гость:А может кто-то хочет сказать,как он отдыхал например в италии?(28-видили мы эту италию)
А на гаити бывали(29-гаити,гаити,не были мы на гаити..)

13гость:Все мы с вами приехали кто из росии,кто из казахстана.когда вы от туда уезжали о чем вы думали?(30-заграница нам поможет)
А когда уезжали от туда-что вам сказали провожающие?(31-россия вас не забудет).

Когда вы,что-то не понимали,что вы всегда говорили?(32-я смогу,я докажу)
Ну,а сеичас когда вы звините в россию,что вы говорите о своеи жизни?(33-да я хорошо живу,купаюсь...)
Ну,а на работе платят-то хорошо?(34-маловато понимаете..)

ну мы будем наверно подводить итог нашему интервью. Хозяева,что вы можете сказать сегодня своим гостям:
М:(35-народ для разврата собрался)
Ж.(36-сеичас нажрутся,станут песни орать..)
(37-уже уходите?)
ну а теперь заключительное слово именинику.(38-ну вы блин даете)

вед:А я вам всем скажу(39-танцуют все).

----------


## Ponj29

*myworld7*,
Ему даже голова тигра больше подойдет. Чудо тигренок получится!!

----------


## Гвиола

> ВЫ не из рода Романовых, а то интересно, когда при мне?


Для не знающих,Ириша сейчас живет в Германии.

----------


## Волшебники

> ZABAWA





> Портвейн есть, вот доказательство:


Благодарю :flower: .

----------


## Милос

> МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ ВЫСКАЗЫВАНИЯ К ИНТЕРВЬЮ, КИНЬТЕ В ЛИЧКУ. Не могу скачать с перлодрома
> .


Светик,а  я забыла  твое  мыло (остался  в  компе  другом),вот  нарезки  к  этому  интервью,может и  еще кому  пригодятся  http://files.mail.ru/3W2H0I

----------


## Оксаньчик

> В том то и дело, все должно выглядеть пафосно, даже министр будет. 
> 
> Нормально будет, если я сначала дам краткое резюме...потом гости должны отгадать кто это из гостей...а потом предоставить слово выступающему??? Ну очень уважаемые люди, с кучей регалий!!!


Танюша я так поняла это юбилей службы.
Как короля делает свита, так праздник делает антурараж и этим не надо пренебрегать. 
Если это крутой корпорейшен перед программой звучит фон музыка, народ тусуется общается шампанское разносят официанты или оно стоит на столиках.
На стене фото каллаж, например "Нашей службе - 25!", ещё вариант большая поздравительная открытка где желающие могут написать поздравление и пожелание своей службе.
Ведущая преглашает  занять почётные места за столами,  Звучат фанфары= начало праздника, какоето красивое стихотворение о юбилее:

......сегодня– тридцать!
Мы, как один с восторгом говорим. 
Три слова...Слышите попробуйте же взвесить
Умом, душой и сердцем цену им!
Нет мер таких, чтоб оценить по праву
Всё то, что вложено людьми за столько лет...
Вы делите трудом своим одну большую   славу
И множите ВЫ общее число лихих побед!

К  30-ЛЕТИЮ  ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ.

30 лет - это годы активного роста! 
Только творчеству приоритет. –
Сосчитать всё, что сделано, очень непросто –
30 лет - это больше чем 30 побед!
Есть, что вспомнить и что подытожить! 
Право есть дать весомый совет! 
Есть стремленье успехи умножить! 
30 лет - это больше, чем 30 побед!

У юбилеев есть свои истоки,                                                                                  
Свой первый шаг, отсчёт всего пути
Потом считаем мы года и сроки,
Решаем с кем и как вперёд идти.
Но первый миг рождения идеи,     
Миг озаренья равен волшебству.
Он наполняет счастьем юбилеи
И гордый смысл дарует торжеству -
Тот миг рождения идеи!
 Выстреливают хлопушки!
Добрый вечер дамы и господа! Здравствуйте уважаемые гости!
Мы рады приветствовать вас на  особенно значимом событии для всех  работников службы...... юбилее их родного предприятия! И первое слова для поздравления я предоставляю.....

ещё вариант: Юбилей… это слово заставляет трепетать каждого, кто приближается к той или иной круглой дате, кто считает это событие своеобразным рубежом в своей жизни и жизни своего коллектива. 
1: Дорогие друзья мы предлагаем вам наполнить бокалы 
и первый тост готов
за юбилей и службу ..... пьем
свою даря любовь!
Далее фон муз. и так ты предостовляешь слова от3 до более тостов. Затем между поздравлениями любые кричалки загадки застольные игры на тему юбилея. Можешь сделать 1 викторину на профессион тему но с долей шутки например -какое отношение имеет к вашей службе любимая детская поэтесса Агния Барто? (написала стих девиз  службы Идёт бычок качается) После первого застолья можно чередовать конкурсы и танцевалки.
Конкурсы тоже могут быть юбилейные теже пожелания в танце, на чём добирались на праздник, цветные танцы итд. 
Если возникли вопросы пиши, чем смогу помогу. И не так страшен чёрт как его малють. Удачи.

----------


## svetlanaber

Доброй ночи, всем! 
Скачала из инета, может пригодится кому? Кто-то писал ранее про праздник мороженого.

Вечеринка "отмороженных" для любителей мороженного

Главной темой этой вечеринки является, как вы уже, наверное, догадались, мороженое. Поэтому все конкурсы и развлечения должны быть связаны с морозом, льдом, ну а из этого вытекают игры -согревалки.
Мы предлагаем вам следующие игры для этой вечеринки.
Первый конкурс называется «Отогрей девушку». В конкурсе участвуют одна девушка и несколько парней. Лучше всего 4-5 человек. Ведущий объясняет условия: «Девушка очень замерзла и ей необходимо отогреться». Девушка встает в центре импровизированной сцены, ее руки находятся за головой, ноги на ширине плеч. Кто лучше всех «отогреет» девушку, тот и станет победителем.
В качестве еще одной игры «Отогревалки» может быть организована игра «Носочник -чулочник». Пусть все играющие наденут на руки перчатки или варежки от разных пар, теперь завяжите им глаза , и по вашему сигналу участники должны найти в центре комнаты гору с чулками и носками. Не снимая перчатки, участники должны надеть как можно больше носков и чулок. Выигрывает тот, кому удалось за короткий промежуток времени надеть больше всех носков и чулок.
Следующая игра называется «Льдинка». В ней участвуют несколько пар. Каждой паре вы даете по кусочку льда. Побеждает та пара, которая растопит лед первой. С льдинкой можно делать все, что угодно: дышать, сосать, класть под любые части тела, лишь бы она растаяла. Единственное, что исключается: применение технических устройств и приборов.
Для начала всех гостей необходимо разделить на пары. Желательно, чтобы пара состояла из парня и девушки. На расстояние в несколько метров от пар нужно поставить тарелки с мороженым. По вашей команде девушка, во рту у которой тот конец ложки, который мы обычно держим в руке, бежит к тарелке, зачерпывает мороженое и возвращается к парню. Далее ей необходимо накормить своего партнера этим мороженым. Здесь важно то, что ложку изо рта ей выпускать ни в коем случае нельзя, также нельзя помогать руками. Та пара, которая съест мороженое первой, становится победительницей.

Кроме всех вышеперечисленных конкурсов, вы можете провести следующую игру, непосредственно связанную с мороженым. Для этого конкурса вам нужно будет вспомнить или, лучше всего, сходить в магазин и записать названия большого количества мороженого. Далее вам нужно немного «поиграть» с этими названиями, перемешав все буквы. Задача гостей заключается в том, чтобы раз гадать эти задания. Для этого конкурса заранее изготовьте карточки для каждого гостя, написав на карточках эти названия-загадки. Желательно, чтобы у каждого гостя были одинаковые названия.
Направление вечеринки мы вам предоставили, теперь необходимо позаботиться об остальном.
Что касается оформления квартиры, то обязательно заранее (или можно в качестве дополнительного развлечения на самой вечеринке) изготовить плакат, посвященный мороженому. Здесь ваша фантазия должна предстать во всем своем разнообразии. Мы лишь предложим некоторые идеи, которые вы можете принять, а можете и вовсе от них отказаться. Итак, налепите на плакат обертки от мороженого самых разных видов. Для этого пусть каждый гость принесет обертку от своего любимого мороженого. Рядом с оберткой нужно подписать имя гостя, который ее принес, и какие-нибудь слова радости того же гостя, связанные с поеданием этого лакомства. Например: «Ах, как приятно», «Обожаю его» и т. д. Если гостей слишком много и в голову уже ничего не приходит, то в этом случае пишите ассоциации, которые связаны с мороженым. Например, «сказочно вкусное, особенно, когда растает». Можно превратить такой плакат в настоящую игру, если не писать имена гостей, поклонников данного вида мороженого. Цель игры в таком случае будет заключаться в том, чтобы отгадать, чьи слова удовольствия написаны и кто должен быть поклонником такого мороженого, напротив которого написаны эти высказывания. Чтобы гостям было удобнее угадывать, раздайте каждому из них листы со списком названий мороженого, напротив названий оставьте свободное место, куда гости будут записывать соответствующие, по их мнению, имена поклонников этого мороженого. Кто раньше и правильнее всех заполнит этот список, тот получает подарок.

Подарки для победителей могут быть самыми разнообразными. Самым простым вариантом может стать дополнительная порция лакомства. Или вообще какой-нибудь десерт можно не выставлять на стол, он будет предоставляться лишь тем гостям, которые старались и побеждали в ваших конкурсах. Но вы со своей стороны не должны быть слишком объективны и прикладывать все усилия к тому, чтобы каждый гость все же смог отведать подарочный десерт.

Другим вариантом подарков может стать различная посуда для мороженого.
Во-первых, продумайте вариант со временем года. Желательно все же проводить эту вечеринку в теплую, а лучше жаркую погоду.
Если же все-таки вы настолько обожаете мороженое, что едите его круглый год, то смело проводите ее и зимой. Главное блюдо, конечно, - мороженое, мороженое и еще раз мороженое в самом любом его проявлении!

----------


## kaskadet

Здраствуйте всем. Подскажите песенку про Иру( в исполнении Киркорова,у меня есть) Спасибо

----------


## Donald

> Первый конкурс называется «Отогрей девушку». В конкурсе участвуют одна девушка и несколько парней. Лучше всего 4-5 человек. Ведущий объясняет условия: «Девушка очень замерзла и ей необходимо отогреться». Девушка встает в центре импровизированной сцены, ее руки находятся за головой, ноги на ширине плеч. Кто лучше всех «отогреет» девушку, тот и станет победителем.


????? :redface: 
А о роли девушки в конкурсе вы заранее ей рассказываете, или оно в неведении до упора? Представьте, что обсуждаемая девушка - это ВЫ! Как бы вы хотели, чтобы вас ОТОГРЕЛИ? Да еще в такой позе: 


> Девушка встает в центре импровизированной сцены, ее руки находятся за головой, ноги на ширине плеч.

----------


## Медведик

> туловище этого кота, а голова будет Тигрина.Как вам?


Я думаю вполне прилично. Окрас то что нужно  :Aga:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> :redface:?????А о роли девушки в конкурсе вы заранее ей рассказываете, или оно в неведении до упора? Представьте, что обсуждаемая девушка - это ВЫ! Как бы вы хотели, чтобы вас ОТОГРЕЛИ? Да еще в такой позе:


*Димон.... так тож....* 




> Вечеринка "отмороженных"


:cool:kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Shusteer

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
*Donald*,
Мальчишки, РЕСПЕКТ! :Ok:

----------


## Мишкина

> ????? :redface: 
> А о роли девушки в конкурсе вы заранее ей рассказываете, или оно в неведении до упора? Представьте, что обсуждаемая девушка - это ВЫ! Как бы вы хотели, чтобы вас ОТОГРЕЛИ? Да еще в такой позе:


Дим! Так , если им условия рассказать, они же не согласятся...:eek: :Vah: :biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## koluchka

добрый день всем! Ребятки, не знаю, где правильнее будет обсудить эту тему. Хочу попросить помощи в подборе песен 60-х, 70-х, 80-х. Какие песни в то время были популярны? кое-что я знаю, но может подбросите  еще названия? Просто часто просят песни этих лет, хотела сделать подборочку, а даже не знаю, что искать. Вот, что есть у меня: 
последняя электричка, 
черный кот, 
лада, 
эти глаза напротив, 
трава у дома, 
мои года, 
домик у дороги. 
листья желтые
белые розы, 
сиреневый туман, 
синий иней
в краю магнолий
от зари до зари

  какие еще песни были популярны в те года?

----------


## tataluna

У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?
А то что-то не хочется в новогоднюю ночь в проголодь:smile:
И если был. то кто за это платил?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
> Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?
> А то что-то не хочется в новогоднюю ночь в проголодь:smile:
> И если был. то кто за это платил?


Это всегда оговаривается с заказчиком, я обычно договариваюсь, чтобы у меня был свой столик, где будет сидеть я и моя вторая половинка ( мы стараеися новый год вместе встречать, даже если я работаю):smile:, конечно самому за столом посидеть удается только к утру, и в 12-00 налить бокал шампанского, чтобы тост произнести, а по оплате договариваюсь о том, чтобы оплачивать себестоимость питания:smile:

----------


## tataluna

Лена:smile:

яблоки на снегу
чингиз-хан
я готов целовать песок
колокола
морячка 
листья желтые
старая мельница
зеленоглазое такси
песенка студента
исчезли солнечные дни
королева красоты
лада
малиновка
букет
мой адрес советский союз

----------


## naatta

> У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
> Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?
> А то что-то не хочется в новогоднюю ночь в проголодь
> И если был. то кто за это платил?


Натусь, это как ты договоришься с руководством ресторана.
У нас обычно договоренность такая: мы приносим свои салаты, закуски, напитки, нам выделяют отдельный столик, где все это сервируют. Потом горячее твое тебе разогревают и подают. Или горячее ты заказываешь в ресторане.
А иногда, когда совсем некогда готовить, т.к. всю неделю перед НГ ночью тарабанишь, то тебе они накрывают стол за полцены. 
Иногда получалось, что по полной платили, если хозяева - жлобы.
Ну а в лучшем случае - ресторан тебе предоставляет все бесплатно, только напитки свои несешь.

В общем - как договоришься!!!
Когда на переговоры пойдешь, прямо задай вопрос об этом, они тебе все популярно объяснят, как у них это принято. 
Если будут давить на то, чтобы вы все оплачивали, настаивай на своей еде.

----------


## Медведик

> Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским


Я в прошлом году работала в ресторане 8 предновогодних и новогоднюю ночь. Ни стола, ни еды, ни даже воды не было. Но иработать не 6, а 3 часа. Я спокойно обходилась минеральной водой. А 31-го после проведения в 03:00, вместе в приглашёными артистами в гримёрке испили бутылочку шампанского, закусили мандаринами и в путь дорожку домой...за стол)

----------


## evgeda

*koluchka*,
 У меня есть диск - "Советские хиты". Если еще надо, то попытаюсь отправить

----------


## Norma

> У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
> Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?
> А то что-то не хочется в новогоднюю ночь в проголодь
> И если был. то кто за это платил?
> __________________


Верной дорогой идете,товарищ!О себе не подумаете,никто это не сделает.Я предпочитаю брать с собой нарезки(сыр,колбаска,огурчики),конечно шампанское,как без него.Чтобы в рот ни к кому не заглядывать,горячее заказываю в ресторане,скидок не прошу(уж к 31 числу денежки то в кармане водятся,согласитесь).Но чаще бывает понятливый,щедрый заказчик,который в благодарность за хорошо проделанную работу угощает всех артистов. :Aga: А вообще,я заблудилась.Ищу темку:"Новый год для новичков".Ребята,отправьте меня,а?:wink:

----------


## evgeda

*kaskadet*,
 Посмотри вот здесь http://pesniproirinu.narod.ru/irina.html

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Norma*,
 А тебе сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129489  :Aga:

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Ой, правда говорят -  утро вечера мудренее!!!
 Сегодня как  зашла на форум… и что я вижу?....  Девочки, Людмила optimistka17, Лена Лучик Дон , Ponj29-Елена, Оксаньчик, Юля 2222   -  Спасибо, вам огромное!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Мне уже даже дышать легче стало.  Торжественно обещаю представить продукт нашего общего творчества!
Всех люблю!!! :Oj:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> Ребятки, не знаю, где правильнее будет обсудить эту тему. Хочу попросить помощи в подборе песен 60-х, 70-х, 80-х. Какие песни в то время были популярны? кое-что я знаю, но может подбросите  еще названия?


Лен, у меня много музыки 80х и 70х и 90х, сплошные хиты, золотая подборка, все популярные тех годов. Может в музыкальном разделе выложить лучше?

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...26#post2513426

Вот сюда выставляю все хиты 70х, 80х, 90х, русские и зарубежные

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Приветики всем!  :flower: 

Хорошие мои.... помогите воплотить идейку в жизнь  :Aga: :rolleyes:

Суть просьбы здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=113

----------


## Megatoi

> Верной дорогой идете,товарищ!О себе не подумаете,никто это не сделает.Я предпочитаю брать с собой нарезки(сыр,колбаска,огурчики),конечно шампанское,как без него.Чтобы в рот ни к кому не заглядывать,горячее заказываю в ресторане,скидок не прошу(уж к 31 числу денежки то в кармане водятся,согласитесь).Но чаще бывает понятливый,щедрый заказчик,который в благодарность за хорошо проделанную работу угощает всех артистов.А вообще,я заблудилась.Ищу темку:"Новый год для новичков".Ребята,отправьте меня,а?:wink:


А нас обычно кафэшка кормит:smile: по крайней мере до кризиса было так:smile: :Aga:

----------


## d-vovik-j

Подскажите пожалусто где можно найдти сценарии к новому году?Для взрослых!!!:confused:

----------


## maknata

Вообще то надо бы темы почитать для начала, хотя бы "Куда подевались разделы".:wink:

----------


## evgeda

*koluchka*,
 Лен, вот здесь выложила советские хиты http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...43#post2524743

----------


## Super Light

> Приветики всем! 
> 
> Хорошие мои.... помогите воплотить идейку в жизнь


Я вот сижу и думаю, как вам помочь... Я как раз работаю в школе, может обратиться к учителям первых классов (у нас в первых классах детям по 6 лет), камеру моно взять у меня же в школе... только как потом перегонять я не знаю, сорри не видеооператор. Так завтра на работе пробью. :wink:

----------


## svetlana41166

Сообщение от tataluna 
У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?
А то что-то не хочется в новогоднюю ночь в проголодь
И если был. то кто за это платил............

В прошлошлом году нас кормили....да ещё и как?...нас пригласили за общий стол и потчивали,как дорогих гостей....а вот в позапрошлом...ваа----ще не кормили....всё зависит от заказчиков...теперь я с собой ношу "губокаталку"...:wink:

----------


## aksinya.bortniкova2010

> Сейчас собираю любой, различный материал, буду рада всему!!!



Татьяна, нашла в журнале ЧРГ вот такую *песню- сценку*. Не вся же программа будет выдержанна в официозе? Наверняка будут игровые-развлекательные моменты. Может быть пригодится такая идея.

Зоотехник спит на стоге сена. На сцене один за другим появляются животные, подходят к нему, будят и поют на мотив песни " Птица счастья".

*Корова.*Зоотехник завтрашнего дня,
Что ты можешь сделать для меня,
Сделать для меня , сделать для меня
зоотехник завтрашнего дня.
*Зоотехник.* Сделаю на вымени массаж,
на рогах отпадный татуаж.
Будешь у меня, будешь у меня
"Милкивейкой " завтрашнего дня.
*Свинья.* Зоотехник завтрашнего дня,
Что ты можешь сделать для меня,
Сделать для меня , сделать для меня
зоотехник завтрашнего дня.
*Зоотехник.* Я тебе составлю рацион,
А потом устрою моцион.
Будешь у меня, будешь у меня
Свинкой-денди завтрашнего дня.
*Лошадь.*Зоотехник завтрашнего дня,
Что ты можешь сделать для меня,
Сделать для меня , сделать для меня
зоотехник завтрашнего дня.
*Зоотехник.* Свежим сеном вволю накормлю
И водичкой чистой напою.
Будешь у меня, будешь у меня
Ты Пегасом завтрашнего дня.
*Курица.* Зоотехник завтрашнего дня,
Что ты можешь сделать для меня,
Сделать для меня , сделать для меня
зоотехник завтрашнего дня.
*Зоотехник.* Дам тебе отборного зерна,
кукурузы, просо, ячменя.
Будешь у меня, будешь у меня
Птицей счастья завтрашнего дня.
*Все животные.* Где-то гитара звенит,
А наш зоотехник на ферму спешит,
А наш зоотехник на ферму спешит,
Всех нас очень любит и всех сохранит.

(на животных не обязательно одевать полностью костюм, достаточно элементов, например, маска+ накидка под окрас животного) В роли зоотехника можно выступить самой.

----------


## kaskadet

*EVGEDA*! Огромное спасибо, столько много песен, я и не ожидала. Удачи

----------


## Andron4ic

Сейчас очень много хороших, танцевальных, стареньких хитов из 80_х - 90_х в РЕМИКСАХ!!! :Aga:

----------


## Super Light

Ну, а если кому-то надо будет перевернуть песни в реверс, можете обращаться. :smile:

----------


## Andron4ic

> Форумчане, во времена СССР был популярен напиток портвейн *777*. А сейчас есть такой? Или каким другим напитком можно заменить? Нужно на приз. 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста.


купить обычный и поискать на форуме или сделать в фотошопе!!! :Pivo:

----------


## GalinaM

Милые мои, хорошие форумчанки и форумчане! Прошу в этой теме, а не в музыкальной, так как время поджимает. Срочно нужен звук свиста. Обычный человеческий свист! Свистните, пожалуйста, в мой адрес или в скайп. Заранее спасибо всем свистящим!

----------


## Ларико

Друзья мои! Нужны идеи вот по какому поводу. В субботу свадьба, где сестру жениха зовут, например, Иванова Елена Валерьевна. И невесту зовут Елена Валерьена. И она станет Ивановой. Как это обыграть? Кто сталкивался? 
И вторая просьба. Есть ли в природе песни про Вадима?

----------


## syaonka

А у меня вновь просьба! :Aga: 
Поступил заказ на татаро-русскую свадьбу! Знаю, что где-то уже обсуждалась эта тема! 
Дайте мне волшебный пендель, куда лететь или бежать! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Есть ли у кого-нибудь НАРЕЗКА на имя ЭДИК(Эдуард)????Киньте, пожалуйста! Или именную песню такую назовите!

----------


## Shusteer

*Ларико-2009*,
Может как момент-музотбивка песен сестёр Толмачёвых "Две половинки":redface:

----------


## Анжелла

> Поступил заказ на татаро-русскую свадьбу! Знаю, что где-то уже обсуждалась эта тема! 
> Дайте мне волшебный пендель, куда лететь или бежать!


Что надо конкретно?

----------


## Super Light

> Милые мои, хорошие форумчанки и форумчане! Прошу в этой теме, а не в музыкальной, так как время поджимает. Срочно нужен звук свиста. Обычный человеческий свист! Свистните, пожалуйста, в мой адрес или в скайп. Заранее спасибо всем свистящим!


Вот у меня есть один попробуйте, может подойдет...http://files.mail.ru/95DB4B

----------


## Ларико

> Может как момент-музотбивка песен сестёр Толмачёвых "Две половинки"


А где ее взять? Сыхом не слыхивала:biggrin:

----------


## Shusteer

*Ларико-2009*,
Сборник "Союз-40"(или 39), Лариса не умею "заливать" фонограммы к сожалению... :Oj:

----------


## Fomkina

> ообщение от tataluna 
> У меня вопрос к тем. кто проводил Новогоднюю ночь с 31 на 1.
> Был ли у вас отдельный столик с едой и шампанским?


А у нас в пршлом году вообще интересно :Jopa: Работали в кафе в новогоднюю ночь.Посадили нас в отдельную кабинку.А когда принесли счет ,то  :Oj: И за кабинку содрали по полной и за горячее,куоторое до нас не донесли.правда потом с хозяином поговорили,извенился за официантов.В этом году приглашал опять, но я туда ни ногой :Aga:

----------


## syaonka

> Что надо конкретно?


Какие обряды проводятся?Я мельком как-то читала, девчата выкладывали.Думала, меня не каснётся! А сегодня позвонили, свадьба на 90 человек 5= на 50 татары и русские! Завтра будем созваниваться по мелочам, мне надо хоть готовой быть,чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом.
Как у татар принято проводить свадьбы, на что особо обратить внимание? Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Super Light

> Друзья мои! Нужны идеи вот по какому поводу. В субботу свадьба, где сестру жениха зовут, например, Иванова Елена Валерьевна. И невесту зовут Елена Валерьена. И она станет Ивановой. Как это обыграть? Кто сталкивался? 
> И вторая просьба. Есть ли в природе песни про Вадима?


Попробуйте эту, но она правда свадебная :rolleyes:http://files.mail.ru/BBEF8D

----------


## Анжелла

Встречают с медом и сливочным маслом. Невеста танцует на подносе и собирает деньги. Продают чак-чак. Режут гуся. И в танцы татарскую музыку. А так как у всех... и еще они любят когда поют. Стучись в личку.

----------


## Ларико

> опробуйте эту, но она правда свадебная


Хорооооошая песня, вот бы еще там невесту Леной звали....:rolleyes:

----------


## Super Light

> Есть ли у кого-нибудь НАРЕЗКА на имя ЭДИК(Эдуард)????Киньте, пожалуйста! Или именную песню такую назовите!


Попробуйте эту песенку, только она про мальчика Эдик-джан :smile:http://files.mail.ru/FBKVCP

----------


## Shusteer

http:/*************.com/files/a2mvgv3wf Это песенка Сестер Толмачёвых "Половинки"....Тренируюсь заливать, однако.Спасибо Ларочке!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?

----------


## Super Light

> Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
> Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?


Валерий Меладзе - "Женщина в белом", Ляпис Трубецкой - "Летчик и Моряк", нужна песня будет напишите.
А вот здесь можно посмотреть еще каккие есть песни на морскую тематику...http://www.yachting-rt.ru/pesni.html

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Super Light*,



> нужна песня будет напишите


Светлан, спасибо, направила...вот именно я не знаю, какие сейчас современные песни, у нас в селе по радио только один канал - Одесса-юмор FM, а они чего-то не очень шансон любят.
А я, недавно, совершенно случайно, открыла для сябя Питерскую певицу Елену Ваенгу - прям влюбилась в нее!!! А ведь еще есть много других, не менее талантливых ребят...

----------


## Кудряшкина

> открыла для сябя Питерскую певицу Елену Ваенгу - прям влюбилась в нее!!!


мне тоже понравилось как она поет :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> подскажите музыку для моряков.


Из старенького- Газманов "Ты морячка , я моряк"
Е Осин "Качка"
Пригодится и "Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря..."

----------


## ElenaS

> Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
> Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?


А почему для моряков шансон?

Раскинулось море широко - ДДТ
В море буря. в море что-то - будешь нашим королем
Море, море - Антонов
у Агаты Кристи есть про капитанов

----------


## svetlanaber

> ????? :redface: 
> А о роли девушки в конкурсе вы заранее ей рассказываете, или оно в неведении до упора? Представьте, что обсуждаемая девушка - это ВЫ! Как бы вы хотели, чтобы вас ОТОГРЕЛИ? Да еще в такой позе:


Дмитрий, я сама не веду вечера, только в кругу своих друзей. А фрагмент скачала из инета. Даже не вникла в смысл слов про "отогрев". Прочитала и самой смешно стало. Ну, а в нашей компании думаю все бы все поняли правильно и без всякого двумыслия обыграли  этот момент. 
Так, что извините. В следующий раз буду внимательнее.

----------


## Varvara

> Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
> Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?
> __________________


Кое-что отправила в личку. Надеюсь, понравится. :Aga:

----------


## svetlanaber

Не могу разобраться в какие разделы, что скидывать. Критикуйте, направляйте на  путь истинный. 

Тост для юбиляра.

Прошу ваш взор сюда направить:
Вот перед вами юбиляр
И мы хотим его поздравить.
Но чтобы все слова сказать
Прошу бокал с вином подать!
Здоровья крепкого, здоровья доброго
И счастья светлого и бесконечного,
Своих  родных, друзей любить,
А в мой бокал вина подлить!
Благополучно жить в достатке,
Веселым быть в любой нехватке,
Своей семьею дорожить,
А в мой бокал вина подлить!
А денег -  их не надо кучу,
Но все ж имей на всякий случай
Для  (имя) милой не жалей,
А в мой бокал опять, подлей!
И дети будут пусть послушны,
Умны, красивы, добродушны
Для них ты ласки не жалей,
А в мой бокал еще подлей!
Чтоб баня весело топилась,
А рыба  круглый год ловилась,
Тебя без них представить сложно,
А мне подлить немножко можно?!
Гостей прошу не просто пить,
А дружно тосты говорить.
Вы от души его поздравьте,
А в мой бокал чуток добавьте!
Я, может долго говорила
И вас немножко  утомила
Прошу меня не осудить,
А в мой бокал еще налить!
С юбилеем поздравляем
И здоровья вам желаем!
А сейчас бокал по праву
Я вручаю юбиляру!!!
С юбилеем!!!

----------


## natalifrost

> Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
> Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?


Недавно искала для закрытия сезона нашла песню"РАСКАЧАЛА" Кадышевой. Припевчик заводной - раскачала, раскачала в море синяя волна, у причала ,у причала ты один и я одна. Я новичок, пока не знаю как выложить песню, можно спросить в поиске.

----------


## evgeda

> Есть ли у кого-нибудь НАРЕЗКА на имя ЭДИК(Эдуард)????Киньте, пожалуйста! Или именную песню такую назовите!


Тань, нашла одну песню, но она с матом... Прислать?

----------


## tanu_sha

> А у меня вновь просьба!
> Поступил заказ на татаро-русскую свадьбу! Знаю, что где-то уже обсуждалась эта тема! 
> Дайте мне волшебный пендель, куда лететь или бежать!:biggrin:


Ирина!:rolleyes:Вроде на зайцах.нет видела хиты на татарском языке. То есть популярные песни (хиты как российские, так и зарубежные) перепеты на татарском языке. Сейчас на работе проверить музыкальные сайты не могу, но может сама идея пригодится :flower: . Только вот не плохо бы проверить о чем поют :Aga: :biggrin: а то мотивчик то может и тот, да слова о чем? :Vah:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Кому интересна музыкальная игра "Семь нот" :rolleyes: .... Вот здесь:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=118  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> Люди, прошу помощи, подскажите музыку для моряков. Команда была в рейсе 8 месяцев, хотят отдохнуть...просто собраться семьями и "погудеть".
> Я совершенно темная в Шансоне, знаю из новых только Михайлова и Ваенгу. Какие сейчас хорошие песни шансона, и не только, морской тематики, серьезной, шуточной, лиричной?


Я так поняла тебе надо для танцевалки музыка? Бери Виктора Королёва - не прогадаешь. Ну а если именно шансон интересует - сходи сюда (хоть там и не только шансон) http://www.shanson-plus.ru/forums//index.php

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Бери Виктора Королёва - не прогадаешь.


Наташ, точно!  :Ok: ....  Сам всегда использовал эти песни на день ВМФ.... кстати, я и сам военный моряк... живу и работаю в арсенале ВМФ МО России :biggrin: ... так что эта тема очень близка... здесь же и начинал свою деятельность в сфере развлечений.

Виктор Королев!  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## luna

Пётр,спасибо за подборку к игре "7 нот".Очень нужная вещичка. :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*ElenaS*,



> А почему для моряков шансон?


За душу цепляет...
Это была их просьба.

Они мне по телефону позвонили и сказали(они еще в рейсе, на днях прибывают)
- Ты нам  сделай чего-нибудь….такое…эдакое…ну чтобы сначала душа свернулась, а потом развернулась! Короче! Ты сама знаешь!
А чего я знаю?
Позвонила одной из жен, а она мне
- Ой, да не переживай ты так! Что приготовишь, то и будет хорошо! Они же не как земляне, у них же от постоянной качки, мозг туда-сюда, поэтому они как дети, всякой ерунде радуются. Давно дома не были…всех любят…

----------


## Елена 73

*pavluk*,
 Лена, а как ваш сценарий называется?

Я оттолкнулась от желаний клиента.
 Работаю в санатории в лесу, публика от 35 и старше, поэтому хотели танцевальную группу - в блок, т.е начали с востока, вывел девочек султан, если снегурочки, то султан решил их увидеть, замерз и третий выход танцовшиц - это преоборажение гарема - перья купальники Секс-революшн.
Год тигра- тоже блок с ростовой куклой, Дед Мороз свой блок.
В принципе, думаю, что все мы так работаем, надо тему, сделаем, классика значит так и будет! А вообще заказчик приятный и про столик позаботился, хотя я всегда ненавязчиво намекаю на мин.воду, т.к. много говорим и поем. Удачи!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Из старенького- Газманов "Ты морячка , я моряк"


Есть еще у Газманова песенка "Дождись", такая лирическая:rolleyes:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ларико-2009*,
Ларисочка, Вадики у тебя в скайпе.Правда, не успела послушать.Может, порезать сможешь

----------


## luna

Девочки и мальчики,у кого есть песенки про Сергея и Диану?Пожалуйста,пришлите.

----------


## Гвиола

SOS! Подскажите как с диска фильм скопировать в комп?

----------


## tanu_sha

> SOS! Подскажите как с диска фильм скопировать в комп?


А в чем проблема? Автозапуск срабатывает? Диск DVD?
Если да, то правой кнопочкой на диск, выбрать не "воспроизвести", а "открыть". Файлы скопировать.  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Облазила весь инет, обращалась на другие форумы везде:frown:
*Очень надо* видеофрагмент из фильма «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию» где кот в конце говорит «Чао!»…вдруг у кого завалялось?

----------


## optimistka17

Всем привет!
Поступил ко мне сейчас неожиданный звонок. Девочка- менеджер получила задание от шефа найти специалиста, который организует и проведет корпоративный Новый Год( тут ничего необычного нет...). Но определять уровень этого специалиста шеф будет по той анкете, которую предоставит ему специалист. Тратить время на ненужные беседы шеф не намерен. Поэтому я обязана сейчас, немедленно составить вопросы, которые я по электронке задаю шефу. 
Нельзя ударить в грязь лицом. И не хочется терять потенциальный заказ...
Сейчас сажусь составлять этот вопросник. Буду рада любым советам и подсказкам. Тем более, что такой вопросник может пригодится любому из нас , пусть не используя электронку, а даже при личной беседе...

----------


## Ильич

> А в чем проблема? Автозапуск срабатывает? Диск DVD?
> Если да, то правой кнопочкой на диск, выбрать не "воспроизвести", а "открыть". Файлы скопировать.


НЕПРАВИЛЬНО
Диск DVD сам по себе как информация не копируется. Скопировать конечно можно но после последующей записи на диск с компа диск воспроизводится не будет.
Лучше всего преобразовать формат DVD в MPEG-2 или AVI это будет читаться как компом так и DVD/
Для этого есть прога  с пощью ее можно преобразовывать форматы видео и сжимать его. DVD 4,5 гига до AVI 1,2 гига

----------


## tanu_sha

*Ильич*,
Копируется-копируется:wink:
через Nero скопированные папки, можно очень даже просто записать на dvd диск:wink:
Да и вопрос стоял про копирование, а не преобразование... вроде... :Oj:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*optimistka17*,
 Выйди на связь:smile:, уже приготовила

----------


## syaonka

Блин! Одна задача за другой! Голова скоро лопнет! :Aga: 
Новогоднюю ночь работаем в кафе! Там один общий зал и два закрытых Танцпол один, очень маленький! Подскажите,как моожно объединить эти залы?

----------


## Гвиола

*tanu_sha*,
 открывается два файла аудио и видео. Их одновременно копировать или что?
Блин,нажала копировать,копируются,но ведь это две папки.
не,не получается. Какая-то ошибка СР

----------


## tanu_sha

> *tanu_sha*,
>  открывается два файла аудио и видео. Их одновременно копировать или что?
> Блин,нажала копировать,копируются,но ведь это две папки.
> не,не получается. Какая-то ошибка СР


Наташа, посмотри, если папка аудио пустая, то ее можно не копировать, только видео , по моему она называется video_ts. Можно попробовать открыть эту папочку на диске и качать файлы в отдельную папочку на компе. Если выдается ошибка возможно диск или файлы повреждены. Есто вроде специальные проги для чтения таких дисков, узнаю - скажу... но навряд ли сегодня... Возможно завтра или в понедельник. Напишу в личку, ок? :Aga:

----------


## GammiLugansk

Товарищи!!!  Прошу совета :redface: Завтра встречаюсь с потенциальным заказчиком. Он полковник СБУ, юбилей 50 лет, выходит на пенсию.Он сразу говорит, что его друзья с супругами очень солидные люди. Я в раздумьях, можно ли с ними проводить игры, развлечения подвижные? Или ограничиться застольными развлечениями? Будут ли они танцевать? (Он сам не знает) Можно им провести цветные танцы?
Начать хочу со звёздной дорожки для юбиляра. На застолье я думаю использовать муз. репортаж, шуточные тесты для жён военных и для них самих, угадай мелодию, сделать слайд-шоу, переодеться в военную форму и вручить медаль, телеграмму и т.д. Что с ними ещё делать?  Боюсь страшно!!!:frown:
Помогите  советом, пожалуйста  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lamod

Уважаемые форумчане! Обращаюсь за советом и помощью! Мне для копроративного НГ очень нужна смешная сценка в стихах(не экспромт)на 10-15 мин для 4-5 человек на Африканскую тематику.
    Нашла на форуме 2-х Айболитов, но один "слишком алкогольный", а второй экспромт. Я думала еще о пиратах, африканских животных, но тоже не нашла (или длинные, или многолюдные, или без юмора..). 
 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть нечто подходящее или посоветуйте что-нибудь. А-то у меня такой ступор настал из-за этого, что и остальное не сочиняется....

----------


## Гвиола

*tanu_sha*, наверное файл битый, потому что другой скопировался. Но конвертировать его пришлось,чтоб обрезать в муви маркер,формат не принимался. Гы,я научилась методом тыка! Хорошо б ещё запомнить,куда тыкала.:biggrin:

----------


## Norma

> Поступил ко мне сейчас неожиданный звонок. Девочка- менеджер получила задание от шефа найти специалиста, который организует и проведет корпоративный Новый Год( тут ничего необычного нет...). Но определять уровень этого специалиста шеф будет по той анкете, которую предоставит ему специалист. Тратить время на ненужные беседы шеф не намерен. Поэтому я обязана сейчас, немедленно составить вопросы, которые я по электронке задаю шефу. 
> Нельзя ударить в грязь лицом. И не хочется терять потенциальный заказ...
> Сейчас сажусь составлять этот вопросник. Буду рада любым советам и подсказкам. Тем более, что такой вопросник может пригодится любому из нас , пусть не используя электронку, а даже при личной беседе...


*optimistka17*,
  Когда-то читала сообщение (от кого не помню) в теме"Проведение свадеб"(или что-то в этом роде).Там обсуждали список,чего нельзя делать на свадьбе,который предъявил ведущей заказчик.На мой взгляд и мнением большинства сошлись на том,что требования толковые.И все ведущие со стажем примерно соответствуют этим требованиям.Хотя список был  пунктов 30.Людмила,может вы помните его обсуждение?мне кажется от обратного можно будет составить все нужные вам вопросы.

----------


## Волшебники

Форумчане, у кого есть викторина про Владимира? Сбросьте пожалуйста в личку(по поиску не нашла).

----------


## optimistka17

> мне кажется от обратного можно будет составить все нужные вам вопросы.
> __________________


 Увы, вопросы надо составлять не от обратного... Это должен быть вопросник грамотного специалиста... И набор этих вопросов должен показать заказчику, что я спрашиваю не для красного словца...
 Набором своих вопросов я должна заинтересовать заказчика...
Сожалею, что кроме Пуховой никто данным вопросом не заинтересовался...

----------


## GlazOlga

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 а нас туда не пускают...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Кому интересна музыкальная игра "Семь нот" :rolleyes: .... Вот здесь:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=118


а нас туда не пускают....:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
 Помогите  составить поздравление с 55 летним юбилеем  мужчине. Руководителю молокозавода от всего коллектива.   У кого какие есть  наброски. Скиньте мне пожалуйста.  Может как-то привязать  это с уходящим годом быка?

----------


## гордеева

Пришла просить помощи. Всем привет! нужны слова, стихи для юбилярши 55 лет, 3 года назад ушла на пенсию, работала всю жизнь воспитателем, любит рисовать гжелью. У кого что есть, помогите пожалуйста! Может конкурсы какие, или еще что, на юбилее будут одни родственники и 3 внука, ни кто не поет, не подъемные, очень скромные.

----------


## Super Light

> Форумчане, у кого есть викторина про Владимира? Сбросьте пожалуйста в личку(по поиску не нашла).


Давайте составим вместе, например:
1. Чем владеет Владимир?

(Владимир – «владеющий миром».)

----------


## Волшебники

> Давайте составим вместе, например:


Мне на ум пришло это и что смогла подсмотреть:
Владимир Маяковский - русский писатель
Владимир Мулявин - погибший руководитель вокально-инстр-о ансамбля Песняры
Владимир Ильич Ленин - кто? Как точно сказать?
Князь Владимир Серпуховский - его именем называют город Серпухов, осн. 1374

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Влади́мир — город в России, административный центр Владимирской области, один из древнейших русских городов. Основан в 1108 г. князем Владимиром Всеволодовичем Мономахом как крепость для защиты Ростово-Суздальской Руси с юго-востока. Вскоре возле крепости вырос значительный торгово-ремесленный посад.

Владимир Григорьевич Захаров родился 18 октября 1901 года в Донбассе. Отец был рудным мастером. С детских лет мальчик увлекался музыкой, играл на скрипке и фортепиано, пробовал сочинять.

Владимир Кличко – слышала, но честно не знаю кто это.

----------


## Волшебники

вот еще - может еще кому сгодится для викторины

Путин Владимир Владимирович – российский государственный и политический деятель, премьер-министр России, председатель партии "Единая Россия", беспартийный. Бывший президент России

Внук святой равноапостольной Ольги, сын Святослава († 972). креститель Руси, на века вперед предопределившего духовные судьбы Русской Церкви и русского православного народа - Святой равноапостольный великий князь Владимир.

Известный актер, певец XXI века. О нем говорят: Ни дожить не успел, ни допеть Владимир Высоцкий

ЛЕНИН, ВЛАДИМИР ИЛЬИЧ (1870-1924), революционер, политический деятель советской России, лидер большевистской революции, глава советского правительства (1917-1924). Настоящая фамилия — Ульянов. Родился 10 (22) апреля 1870 в Симбирске (ныне Ульяновск). Отец, Илья Николаевич, проделал путь от учителя средней школы до директора народных училищ Самарской губернии, получил дворянское звание (умер в 1886). Мать, Мария Александровна Бланк, дочь врача, получила лишь домашнее образование, но могла говорить на нескольких иностранных языках, играла на рояле, много читала.

----------


## Irishka

*Волшебники*,
 Владимир Ленин -вождь мирового пролетариата
 Владимир Кличко - Знаменитый украинский боксер, младший брат Виталия Кличко(тоже боксера) Несколько раз был и чемпионом Европы, мира, интерконтинентальным по оразным версиям (есть такие в боксе). Выигрывал у россиянина Султана Ибрагимова и у узбека Руслана Чагаева, которые считаются сильными спортсменами.

----------


## optimistka17

> Владимир Кличко – слышала, но честно не знаю кто это.


Брат Виталия Кличко.  И тоже боксер...

----------


## uljbka

у меня такая викторина,есть и к другими менам и как продолжение,по гороскопам и годам рождения,если полностью ее вылаживать,то куда,может в тему юбилеи?

ВИКТОРИНА К ИМЕНИ ВЛАДИМИР

1.НАЗОВИТЕ 3-Х ПОЛИТИЧЕСКИХ ДЕЯТЕЛЕЙ НОСЯЩИЕ ЕГО ИМЯ (УЛЬЯНОВ,ЖИРИНОВСКИИ,ПУТИН)
2.КАКОИ МУЛЬТФИЛЬМ ПОСВЯЩЕН юБИЛЯРУ("ВОВКА В ТРИДЕВЯТОМ ГОСУДАРСТВЕ)
3..НАЗОВИТЕ 2-Х ИЗВЕСТ: ПОЭТОВ ТЕЗКИ ИМЕНИНИКУ (МАЯКОВСКИИИ;ВЫСОЦКИИ)
4.КАКОЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К ЮБИЛЯРУ ИМЕЕТ ГОРОД КИЕВ(КИЕВСКОГО КНЯЗЯ ЗВАЛИ ВЛАДИМИР КРАСНОЕ СОЛНЫШКО)

----------


## Лучик Дон

> Друзья мои! Нужны идеи вот по какому поводу. В субботу свадьба, где сестру жениха зовут, например, Иванова Елена Валерьевна. И невесту зовут Елена Валерьена. И она станет Ивановой. Как это обыграть? Кто сталкивался? 
> И вторая просьба. Есть ли в природе песни про Вадима?



Лариса, я бы отметила то, что каждый парень, подсознательно ищет жену, которая была бы похожа на его маму ( внешне или по характеру). Здесь же не только сходство с характером или внешностью мамы( если такое имеется), а то же имя, а значит, оно любимо с самого рождения.
Вот уж выбирал так выбирал!

----------


## GalinaM

Друзья, кто использует "Вкусную" фамилию, имя и т.п. Что можно взять на букву Н (что-то кроме нектара фруктового ничего в голову не идет)? А с У совсем завал! (Урюка у нас нет). Какие есть идеи?

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Уважаемые ведущие! Пршу помощи, срочненько нужны любые наработки по проведению юбилея или круглой даты 45 лет мужчине, зовут Олег, жена - Марина, двое детей, бывший работник правоохранительных органов. Гости - многочисленные семейные друзья и родственники. Может быть подскажете игровые моменты для такой компании, отосты.

----------


## Irishka

*GalinaM*,
 Галина! На ум идет только нуга. А она является начинкой во многих батончиках шоколадных типа сникерсов, натсов.

----------


## Лучик Дон

> Друзья, кто использует "Вкусную" фамилию, имя и т.п. Что можно взять на букву Н (что-то кроме нектара фруктового ничего в голову не идет)? А с У совсем завал! (Урюка у нас нет). Какие есть идеи?


*Галина*, Натс, Нутелла.
На У тоже ничего не придумаю, может заменит и сказать, что сладость получит тот, кто скажет 5 комплиментов на букву У? ( умные, уважаемые и т.д)

----------


## Инна Р.

*GalinaM*,
 А я иностранные названия беру: Натс, Несквик. Если не могут угадать, подсказываю - шоколадка с нерусским названием.

----------


## Ponj29

*GalinaM*,
Я такие ушки брала. н - нектарин, наливочка. Такие ушки бывают просто развесными

----------


## Super Light

> Друзья, кто использует "Вкусную" фамилию, имя и т.п. Что можно взять на букву Н (что-то кроме нектара фруктового ничего в голову не идет)? А с У совсем завал! (Урюка у нас нет). Какие есть идеи?


На букву У есть такой экзотический фрукт - *Унаби*
На букву Н - Нектарин, Нони, а вам вообще надо только фрукты или что-то еще?

----------


## Ponj29

урюк

----------


## VLADDD152

Всем привет! Я на юбилеях провожу викторину "Загадочный юбиляр", но не за столом. Сначала спрашиваю у гостей: "Кто может сказать, что он на все 100% знает юбиляра?". Тех, кто поднимает руки, я вызываю на площадку и прошу встать в одну линию. Раздаю каждому свистульки (по-другому они называются "тёщин язык"). Схема такая: я задаю вопрос из биографии юбиляра, кто первый свистнет и ответит правильно - делает шаг вперёд, а если неправильно - то шаг назад. Таким образом, к концу викторины уже видно потенциального победителя, которому можно вручить в качестве приза юбилейную бутылку шампанского с фотографией именинника! А остальным участникам раздаю поощрительные призы. Вопросы викторины можно взять из конкурса "Живые кнопки" или составить самим, исходя из общения с юбиляром. 
Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится эта идея. В-принципе, конкурс не новый, а интерпритация интересная. Всегда оживлённо и весело проходит эта викторина именно в этом варианте. Всё-таки, если задавать вопросы за столом - скучновато (на мой взгляд)

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> *ElenaS*,
> 
> - Ты нам  сделай чего-нибудь….такое…эдакое…ну чтобы сначала душа свернулась, а потом развернулась! Короче! Ты сама знаешь!
> …


Леночка,конечно ты всё сделаешь...и душа развернёться.... :Ok:  

Может тебе в чём-то поможет эта подборочка песен про море.Там на любой вкус.И попса,и песни Визбора(душевные и с юмором),и песенка про Марусю(из к/ф "Свадьба в Малиновке) и многое другое.
а вот ссылочка для всех,кому нужны песни Про море.

http://files.mail.ru/E47PRZ

----------


## Super Light

> Девочки и мальчики,у кого есть песенки про Сергея и Диану?Пожалуйста,пришлите.	
> 
> 
> 				__________________


Песен  много о Диане и Сергее http://files.mail.ru/9AYJK3 думаю найдете подходящую, если нет, пишите еще найду! :smile:

----------


## Fomkina

> На букву У есть такой экзотический фрукт - *Унаби*
> На букву Н - Нектарин, Нони, а вам вообще надо только фрукты или что-то еще?


А еще есть йогурт" Услада"

----------


## Милос

> Здравствуйте, дорогие!
>  Помогите  составить поздравление с 55 летним юбилеем  мужчине. Руководителю молокозавода от всего коллектива.   У кого какие есть  наброски. Скиньте мне пожалуйста.  Может как-то привязать  это с уходящим годом быка?


Сделай  поздравление  от  коровы  Милки-классно  идет  на  мужском  юбилее ,выход  под  простоквашино  я  делала,корова  с  выменем,с  бидоном-надпись  делаю  маркером  красным  пишу  МОЛОКО(в  нем  лежит мускат в упаковке тетра-пак ,на  него  делаю заранее   юбилейную  этикеточку на фотобумаге  и  двусторонним  скотчем приклеиваю) в  конце  перед  уходом  прощанием дарю  фото -поздравление  от  коровы   на  память [IMG]http://*********ru/965723m.jpg[/IMG],у меня  костюма  нет- так  комбез,вымя,хвост бантиком,шапочка,бидон,рожки  для  юбиляра:smile:
Могу помочь  в  оформлении этикетки и  открытки.

----------


## pavluk

> Друзья, кто использует "Вкусную" фамилию, имя и т.п. Что можно взять на букву Н (что-то кроме нектара фруктового ничего в голову не идет)? А с У совсем завал! (Урюка у нас нет). Какие есть идеи?


  Может быть напиток любви? Хотя плохо представляю, что ты имеешь в виду под "Вкусной" фамилией.:wink:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Друзья, кто использует "Вкусную" фамилию, имя и т.п. Что можно взять на букву Н (что-то кроме нектара фруктового ничего в голову не идет)? А с У совсем завал! (Урюка у нас нет). Какие есть идеи?
> __________________


Все просто.
н-настойка(покураю медовуху,например),можно и нектарин,"нарзан",нуга
у-урюк или уксус( например,виноградный или яблочный), можно и улитки(конфеты есть такие в форме улиток),

----------


## VLADDD152

Ну вот, про вкусности все заговорили и я вспомнила одну интересную игру, которую провожу с молодыми, а именно РАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ". Саму идею вычитала из журнала "Чем развлесь гостей", а уж стишки сама насочиняла. Предлагаю молодым немного погадать и узнать, кто за какие обязанности будет отвечать в семье. Перед ними стоит фруктовница с различными фруктами, молодые поочереди выбирают по одному фрукту и я зачитываю их обязанность. 

Лимон.
Удел невесты очень скромен-	    		
Зарабатывать лимоны		   		 

Жених наш свой глаз положил на лимон,
Жене каждый месяц носить миллион!

Мандарин.

 А твоя такая долька –
 Будешь мыть посуду только.

Апельсин.

Апельсин в постель и кофе,
Жених(невеста) наш(а) в этом деле станет профи.

Банан.

Невеста(жених наш) страсти будет разжигать
Супругу (е) на ночь танцы танцевать.

Яблоко.

Тебе супруга (у) искушать,
Чтоб детишек нарожать.

Груша.

Коль жених наш выбрал грушу,		 
Будет он готовить кушать.			

Невесты выбор пал на грушу,
Обед  готовить будешь мужу.

Виноград.

Невесте досталась кисть винограда
За руль иномарки сесть будет как рада!

Жениху достался виноград,
Жене в уборке дома помогать он будет рад! 

Киви.

Посмотрите-ка, друзья,		
Выбор этот неспроста,			
У невесты киви сочный –
Ей считать доходы точно.

Жених наш выбрал киви сладкий, 
С супругой будет он ходить на шейпинг и зарядку.

Всегда этот конкурс проходит на ура! Главное, что в игровой форме. И примитива нет ( как, например, просто вытягивать карточки с обязанностями и зачитывать. Тем более, не все молодожёны артистичные и могут прочитать просто с выражением, а иногда складывается ощущение, что жених или невеста вообще буквы впервые видят)) От волнения, конечно!) 
Вот такая у меня есть фишечка!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Совсем забыла сказать, что фрукты использую не настоящие, а муляжи

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
РЕБЯТКИ! ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!
В разделе "Малые литературные жанры" я открыла тему "эстрадные монологи от женского лица". Оченннннннь срочно ! У кого есть интересные женские монологи - скиньте, пожалуйста, в мою темку. Готовлюсь к экзамену по сценической речи! Очень нужно! В долгу не останусь))

----------


## ElenaS

> Буду рада любым советам и подсказкам. Тем более, что такой вопросник может пригодится любому из нас , пусть не используя электронку, а даже при личной беседе...


Люд, давай попробую. Может, пригодится что-нибудь

1. название компании. Род деятельности, если компания небольшая и информацию о ней нельзя найти в интернете

2. состав: количество ( соотношение мужчин - женщин в коллективе; возраст; парность (будут со вторыми половинами, или только коллективом гуляют)

3. дата - время начала

4. продолжительность

5. каким был прошлый корпоратив? Тематический, или нет. Что понравилось, что можно было бы сделать лучше

6. Звезды коллектива (яркие, активные)

7. Будет ли руководство присутствовать  на мероприятии? ФИО. Должность

8. Слово руководителю (в начале,в  середине,в  конце мероприятия)

9. Будут ли отмечать сотрудников ( отличившихся, новых, и тд)

10. Будут ли приглашенные артисты?

11. Зал для мероприятия ( степень освещенности, просторность, вентиляция, зал для переодеваний, ширма, доступность выключателя)

12. Какую музыку предпочитает коллектив?  Есть ли в коллективе поющие?

13. Табу вечера

14. Пожелания к ведущей

15. На сколько часов расчитано мероприятие

16. Нужно ли предоставить какую -либо документацию (расписку) для бухгалтерии и в каком виде

17. Кто будет закупать сувениры для сотрудников? Будут ли подарки для всех, и отдельно за участие? 

18. Какой будет расстановка столов? Будет ли план рассадки?

----------

